# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja po klinikama >  Potpomognuta u Makedoniji

## ena dm

Potpomognuta u Makedoniji (Mala Bogorodica ) svi detalji , te potpomognuta donorom .

----------


## ena dm

Ako ikome trebaju detalji oko potpomognute u Makedoniji (Mala Bogorodica ) pitajte

----------


## marti_sk

Hm ovo bas nisma ocekibala vidjeti tu  :Grin: 
Posto sam ja iz MK, ako vam treba bilo kakva informacija slobodno pitajte

----------


## ena dm

Pozz Marti 

Često se tu spominje Prag a jako je malo informacija o Maloj Bogorodici , ja sam ušla u program i bila sam u skopju 2 dana i trebala bi brzo opet , inače oduševljena sam i klinikom i osobljem . U Pronatalu sam bila na čekanju 6 mjeseci i onda odustala .. evo i ja se nudim za sve informaciije koje mogu ponuditi ....

----------


## marti_sk

Kad budes u Skoplju javi se da popijemo kaficu

----------


## bogotu

> Pozz Marti 
> 
> Često se tu spominje Prag a jako je malo informacija o Maloj Bogorodici , ja sam ušla u program i bila sam u skopju 2 dana i trebala bi brzo opet , inače oduševljena sam i klinikom i osobljem . U Pronatalu sam bila na čekanju 6 mjeseci i onda odustala .. evo i ja se nudim za sve informaciije koje mogu ponuditi ....


pozdrav,
zanima me koliko si dugo cekala na donora? ja i mm se takodje spremamo da negdje nadjemo donora pa smo u dilemi dali Prontal ili Mala Bogorodica.
Jesi se odlucila za inseminaciju ili IVF

Hvala

----------


## glacova

ena dm opiši nam kako je kod njih.da li si ti bila i što si radila? koje su cijene? ćula sam da oni dobivaju materijal iz Danske pa smo se mm i ja zafrkavali što ako nam uvale malu plavušu ili vikinga,a oboje smo tamni?! kakvi su im rezultati?

----------


## glacova

malo proučavala tamošnje forume,ne ohrabruju bar što se tiče  ljubaznosti i osoblja,zbrkane informacije oko cijena postupaka,doduše našla starije postove.spominje se još i poliklinika Remedika. ,ma sve je to individualno.

----------


## ena dm

Hehehehe lijepo si me nasmijala 

Kad dođeš prvi put kontaktiras Bobana Janevskog koji ti radi sa donorskim materijalom. Dobiješ listu i to listu donora sa krvnom grupom tvog supruga .Cijena sperme ti je 1100 eura i to ti je za 3 pokušaja .Akose odlucis za insemenaciju ona ti je uz spermu besplatna . Ja sam išla na IVF a on ti je 1850 eura (ukljucena anestezija , pregledi ) Lijekovi ti dođu oko 500 eura .Ja sam išla kod doktora Popovića koji mi je dao broj mobitela tako da ga možeš zvati u svakom momentu .Svi pricaju nas jezik .Meni nije uspjelo prvi put (nisam se bas pridrzavala pravila ) tako da sada imam popust mislim da je 30%.Rade sa Dancima .Od nalaza ti trebaju brisevi, papa, krvna grupa, i hiv, hepatitis  i aids markeri .U centru imas dvosoban stan koji je drama i on ti je dan 30 eura. Rezultati su im dobri i mene su oni fascinirali pozitivno, sam to sto mzes zvati doktora u svako vrijeme jako puno znaci . eto ako jos nesto zanima pitaj ...Pozdravv

----------


## ena dm

Ova ti druga poliklinika ne radi donorsku ....A da su ljubazni , prema meni su bili super , a ja sam dosta onako temperamentna i ne bi im presutila da su bili imalo neljubazni .....

----------


## ena dm

Marti u hvala ti na pozivu u Skoplju sam iduci četvrtak , možemo je piti pozzzz

----------


## glacova

ena dm ja ti trebam donaciju jajne stanice,ako imaš možda informacije o tom postupku bila bih ti zahvalna. A za stan,to misliš u sklopu klinike,       30 eura na dan? Koliko se čeka na postupak donacije jajne stanice? Ja sam iz zagreba,na koji je način najbolje stupiti s njima u kontakt? Hvala!

----------


## ena dm

Stan ti nije u sklopu klinike , stan je u strogom centru a mi smo ga našli preko interneta ako treba vise informacija javi ....i da cijena je dan 30 eur do 2 osobe . ostalo sam ti poslala u pp pozdravvvv

----------


## ena dm

Slučajno svratih do foruma, poslije punooooo vremena , pa sam nasla par pitanja na pp , odgovorila sam vam drage moje i evo da se pohvalim meni je ovaj drugi put uspjelo  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:  i  ubrzo nam stizu dvije PRINCEZEEEE   ,,,,, evo nadam se da će i vaše priče završiti sretnoo <3<3

----------


## Sela

Sretno sa princezama *Ena!!!*

----------


## ena dm

Hval Sela punoo  :Wink:

----------


## kiara79

da li se radi i donacija js...?

----------


## ena dm

Kiara zaista ne znam za js ali u svakom slucaju mozes poslati upit meilom .http://www.sistina.com.mk/ pricaju nas jezik pa pitaj pozzzz

----------


## jassnica

> Kiara zaista ne znam za js ali u svakom slucaju mozes poslati upit meilom .http://www.sistina.com.mk/ pricaju nas jezik pa pitaj pozzzz


pitala e-mailom, ne odgovaraju, više mi ne otvara stranicu, ni na telefon ne mogu nikoga dobiti!! ??????????? što se dogodilo?

----------


## Svetlana123

Radi ovaj link www.sistina.com.mk a tel. centrale je +389 2 3099 500. Zanimljivo, nema e-maila za kontakt na sajtu. Oni su bili na nekoj drugoj lokaciji, ali ima vec duze vreme da su na ovoj. Ima mapa, nema adrese. I to mi je cudno.

----------


## Svetlana123

Evo, gledala sam dalje, na engleskom im uopste ne rade stranice, osim uvodne, pustite onu cirilicnu verziju, pa ako imate google tool bar, prevedite na hrvatski

----------


## Svetlana123

Ne rade ni stranice na makedonskom....samo tamo gde je kontakt, to radi.

----------


## Svetlana123

Posebno su navedeni ginekologija a posebno IVF - tako pise tel. za IVF +389 2  3099560

----------


## hulija

Brojot na sistina klinika za IVF 0038902309 9500 oni pravat IVF so donacija I. Nas sakaa da ne ogranicat so vozrasta no nie bevme slozni I se bunevme okolu toa imase peticii da niedna zena ne bide ogranicena okolu Toa skoro mi kazaa za edna zena sto ostanala trudna na52godini jas ostanav trudna so eden embrion vraten na treti den od prvo icsi no taa trudnoca zavrsi vo petta nedela

----------


## hulija

Mojata drzava makedonija odobri I IVF za vtoro dete od ovoj mesec stapi na sila I toj zakon

----------


## hulija

Ako mozes da si zakazes kaj dr Lazarevski on e najdobar vo makedonija lekar za IVF jas cekam Da mi dade dozvola endokrinologot I da odam na2icsi tamu prvoto go pravev vo plodnost bitola no uopste ne sum zadovolna od nisto nitu od lekari nitu od personal

----------


## hulija

No da znaes oti mnogu se ceka za pregled kaj nego kaj dr Lazarevski

----------


## hulija

Ima I fb strana sistina

----------


## hulija

Ke pravam uste3,4icsi I ke se otkazam uste dve imam pravo preku drzavata idve na privatno I tolku ima nadez oti ostanav trudna od prvo icsi I zavrsi so spontan

----------


## hulija

Ima Io vde na ovoj forum pisuvano za sistina

----------


## kokos

Pokušala sam naći web sajt od bolnice Sistina, ali nisam našla neki važeći. Ova dva ne rade.
http://www.sistina.com.mk/
http://www.acibademsistina.mk
Jedan sam i uspjela otvoriti ali nije ažuriran od 2011. Tamo sam poslala upit na  obrascu, ali ne radi.
Sve što sam našla je Facebook stranica s telefonskim brojem. Malo mi je čudno da u današnje doba najsuvremenija bolnica u regionu nema web stranicu ni e-mail info adresu i da se može kontaktirati samo preko telefona.
Negdje mora biti... možda je promijenila ime? Zna li netko?

----------


## sos15

> Pokušala sam naći web sajt od bolnice Sistina, ali nisam našla neki važeći. Ova dva ne rade.
> http://www.sistina.com.mk/
> http://www.acibademsistina.mk
> Jedan sam i uspjela otvoriti ali nije ažuriran od 2011. Tamo sam poslala upit na  obrascu, ali ne radi.
> Sve što sam našla je Facebook stranica s telefonskim brojem. Malo mi je čudno da u današnje doba najsuvremenija bolnica u regionu nema web stranicu ni e-mail info adresu i da se može kontaktirati samo preko telefona.
> Negdje mora biti... možda je promijenila ime? Zna li netko?


boban.janevski@acibademsistina.mk 
Ovo je mail embriologa, s njim sve dogovaraš vezano za donaciju, a može te i uputiti na ostale doktore, jako ljubazan i odgovara isti dan. Pozz

----------


## kokos

Hvala Sos, 
poslala sam upit rade li i donaciju jajnih stanica.

----------


## jo1974

Mene ovo isto zanima,našla sam njihovu fb stranicu ali ima jako malo o potpomognutoj,prije sve ga me zanimaju cijene,a na njivoj strani na fb proćitala sam da imaju 60% uspješnosti a to mi se nesviđa jer zvući malo neistinito,no kako bilo javite se makedonke i dajte na vjiesti iz prve ruke.

----------


## kokos

Evo, dobila sam odgovor da rade donaciju jajnih stanica, ali da nemaju donorica pa je jedino moguće ako si sami dovedemo donoricu. Također i da se uskoro očekuje novi zakon koji će omogućiti organizirano donorstvo. Za cijene nisam pitala.

----------


## Argente

Podsjetnik za zaboravne, poticaj za neodlučne:
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/84111-v...ODA-neplodnost

----------


## Argente

Cure, dečki - tko još nije vidio, tko je zaboravio, tko je u mogućnosti: 

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/84150-T...nosti-donacije

Hvala  :Heart:

----------


## hulija

Ja se spremam za drugo IVF sobiram dokumentiza pred komisijata I koga ke mi odobrat odma pocnam so IVF so dusa cekam da odam veke u acibadem sistina

----------


## amazonka

Hulija, zar u Makedoniji komisija mora odobriti IVF? Ili sam krivo shvatila'

----------


## LaraLana

Evo ja mogu reci iz prve ruke da u makedoniji komisija mora odobriti IVF.....iduci mjesec sam u postupku  :Smile:

----------


## Inesz

pretpostvljam da komisija U Makedoniji odobrava ivf sa doniranim spolnim stanicama tj. heterolognu oplodnju.
za homolognu opldonju ne treba valjda neka komisija za odobravanje?

----------


## amazonka

Pa to sam i ja htjela pitati. LaraLana ako možeš pojasniti. Je li to važi za oplodnju doniranim spolnim stanicama ili i za homolognu oplodnju? Hvala.

----------


## LaraLana

Kod mene je sa doniranim sjemenom.....i komisiju sam prosla......bas cu bitati embriologa ili svog MPO dr pa cu vam javiti.

----------


## LaraLana

Evo brzo sam dobila odgovor.....samo ako se radi sa donorskim programom, znaci ako je potrebna donacija jajne stanice ili sjemena onda se mora ici na komisiju....znaci parovi kojima netreba donorski materijal netrebaju prolaziti komisiju.

----------


## frodda

Članak iz današnjeg Večernjeg lista:

http://www.vecernji.hr/hrvatska/sto-...rvatice-999812

----------


## LaraLana

> Članak iz današnjeg Večernjeg lista:
> 
> http://www.vecernji.hr/hrvatska/sto-...rvatice-999812


Odlicno frodda  :Smile:  
Ja sam htjela staviti link al nemogu preko moba.
Hvala  :Wink:  

Ja sam svoju trudnocu ostvarila upravo u Acibadem Sistini.
Dr. Lazarevski i dr. Janevski
Zaista divan tim i uvijek dostupni

----------


## sara79

LaraLana cestitam  :Smile:  
Citala sam na temi o tvom protokolu i mogu reci vrlo zanimljiv.
Vidim i da je ljube dodala da je u takvom protokolu vrlo bito kako je poslozena supresija.
Saljem ti pp.

----------


## LaraLana

Pisala sam na drugoj temi ali evo i ovdje cu jer vidim po forumu se dosta pise o dobnoj granici.
U Makedoniji nema dobne granice pa evo da se zna i nadam se da ce biti nekome od koristi tko vec navrsava 42-gu godinu.
Sretno cure svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## LaraLana

Hvala sara79  :Kiss:   :Smile:  
Uh protokol je bio ubitacan....

----------


## LaraLana

Pozdrav cure.....
Da nepisem na drugoj temi jer se radi o Makedoniji stavit cu ovdje link gdje sam bila u hotelu jer sam dobila puno upita u inbox pa da ne odgovaram svakome posebno napisat cu ovdje sve sto ste pitali.

mail dr. Janevskog
boban.janevski@acibademsistina.mk

Hotel u kojem sam odsjela. 20 metara od klinike
http://www.hotelportalskopje.com/

Kad sam se setala vidjela sam i ovaj u blizini. 200 metara od klinike
http://www.evroset.mk/

Sve dogovarate sa dr. Janevski
Donorsko sjeme sam platila 2650 € za tri puta imate. I izabrali smo najbolje pokretno sjeme. 
Aih je 150 €
Prirodni ivf 650 €
Stimulirani ivf 1650 € (vracanje 2 zametka) + lijekovi
Stimulirani ivf 1400 € (vracanje 1 zametka) + lijekovi

Ja kad sam bila bilo je jos 6 parova iz Hrvatske. Vidim da nitko od njih nije pisao na ovoj temi.
S jedim parom sam u kontaktu i oni su mi rekli da je sad najbolje pokretno sjeme 2850 € za tri puta.
Druge cijene su ostale iste kao sto sam vec i napisala.

----------


## LaraLana

Sve sam lijekove kupovala u sklopu klinike jer ima ljekarna i cijene su iste kao i u hr pa zato nisam htjela kupovati unaprijed ovdje i nositi dole.
U klinici ima i banka/mjenjacnica.
Ima i restoran i kafic.
Ja sam svu terapiju dobivala kod njih na hitnoj i sestra je se morala potpisati da mi je dala terapiju..svaki put nosite svoju shemu/protokol i nema pogreske.
Pisem ovo zato sto su cure pisale ovdje da su znale pogrijesiti i umesto gonala/menopura da si stop injekciju.
Onda je bilo da razbije bocicu ili da pola iscuri. Ovdje toga nema. Ovo i ako bi se dogodilo med.sestri uvijek ima rezerva jer im pacijenti dolaze na terapiju.

Ja sam svoju stimulaciju dobivala u 20 h jer je tako rekao moj dr koji me je vodio.
Da se cetrotide i stop neprime isti dan eto iz tog razloga jer sam ga pitala zasto tako kasno.
Imaju razliciti protokoli al da vas sad ne zamarem s tim.

----------


## LaraLana

Protokole ce vam bolje objasniti
ljube, spodoba i kadauna jer sam ja tele sto se toga tice.
Znam da mi je ljube komentirala da je moj protokol agonist/antagonist. Nadam se da sam dobro napisala

----------


## LaraLana

Sto se samog dolaska tice na aerodromu ce vas docekati njihov taksista.
Sve ostalo slijedi kako ste se dogovorili sa dr. Janevskim.
Ja sam samo jednu noc prespavala, sve obavila i natrag....sve vam ovo dogovara dr. Janevski.

Idete na pregled i uz kod mpo dr i on vam kaze kakva je situacija i sto vam jos preporuca da napravite.
Ja sam dole dosla sa svim nalazima...znaci papa, brisevi, markeri na hepatitis, hiv, spolni hormoni i hormoni stitnjace.
Kad to obavite slijedi notar..dajete izjavu i kopiju rodnog lista. Ovo ide na njihovo ministarstvo zdravlja.
Slijedi razgovor psihologa.
Zatim odabir donatora.

Sve ovo napravite u jednom danu. Kad prodje odobrenje od ministarsta dr. Janevski vas obavjestava i moze se ici u postupak.
Sve ovo traje znaci od prvog pregleda do ulaska u postupak 1-3 mjeseca. Ako kao ja dodjete sa svim nalazim naravno da ubrzavate sve.

----------


## LaraLana

Mene je vodio dr. Lazarevski koji je ujedno i osnivac Sistine. Embriolog dr. Janevski je bio kad sam ja bila na punkciji. Mislim da sve ukupno imaju tri.
Imaju jos dr. Popovic i dr. Ivanovski (mpo-dr)

Ne nekazem i nikada nebi rekla da su najbolji. Imaju i oni pogresaka i hiperstimulacija i to se bas dogodila jedna dr. Ivanovskom kad sam ja bila dole. Par iz srbije je bio i nije niti malo ugodno izgedalo.
Klinika jako lijepo izgleda i oni su na petom katu.

Stop injekciju sam primila u 21 h (2 od 5000 i.j)
Punkija je bila drugi dan ujutro u 8 h.
Vec sam bila budna u 8.25 i u sobu je dosao dr. Janevski da mi kaze koliko ima js i da se cujemo sutra ujutro.

Ujutro su im vecinom punkcije od 7.30 do 9.30
Onda rade folikulometrije i poslije toga idu transferi. Naravno uvijek ima iznimke.

----------


## LaraLana

Donacija js je isto moguce kod njih napraviti i mislim da to dodje 4500 €.
Mozete i sami dovesti svoju donatorku.
Ostale detalje u vezi toga neznam.

Za surogatstvo isto neznam detalje al je moguce napraviti u Sistini.

Sto se sjemena tice rade sa Cryos bankom sjemena i donatore sami mozete pogledati al konacni dogovor donosite zajedno sa dr. Janevskim.

Ovdje prednost dajem Ceskoj i Pragu jer mozete kupit sjeme za samo jedan pokusaj (oni rade sa svojom bankom) i dodje 400 €.
Puno jeftinije a i tko zna...mozda vam uspije kao meni iz prve a platite za tri puta i onda stoji i propada. I jos to morate placati. Ja nisam mogla u Cesku jer sam zena samica.

Nisam napisala da godina dana cuvanja embrija dodje 650 €.
Svoje embrije nikome nemozete pokloniti ako ste starija od 35 godina.
Niti sjeme nemozete poklanjati sto vam je ostalo.

Eto nadam se da sam vam uspjela odgovoriti na vasa pitanja i da sam pomogla.
Jako rijetko zalazim na forum.

Puno pozdrava i uspjeha svima  :Kiss:

----------


## Lunika

Pozdrav svima, ukratko, napokon došla do Poliklinike u Makedonije koja može riješiti moj  problem i želju da postanem majkom, pa vas sve koje ste bile kod dr. Bobana Janevskog na postupcima doniranim spolnim stanicama molim odgovor na pitanje.

Dakle, moje pitanje je da li moj primarni ginekolog može otvoriti bolovanje radi odlaska u Makedoniju, već na odabir i potrebno sređivanje pravne i medicinske dokumentacije, naime, u radnom odnosu sam, a godišnjeg odmora više nemam, jedino me brine to što u Makedoniju idem u skroz u privatnom aranžmanu.

 I još jedno pitanje, obzirom da liječenje uzroka moje neplodnosti nije moguće u RH (radi dijagnosticirane prijevremene menopauze u 27. godini), da imam partnera, (ko što ga nemam), po protokolu tim specijalista liječnika humane medicine iz Petrove bolnice uputio bi me na donaciju embrija u Prag, no prema Češkom pravnom sustavu, njihove poliklinike rade samo s parovima, radi čega trudnoću ne mogu tamo ostvariti,  zanima me da li je tko od vas ili imate saznanja zatražio od tima specijalista liječnika humane medicine da vas uputi u Makedoniju, u polikliniku Acibadem Sistini?

Tnx  :Smile:

----------


## Inesz

Lunika,
dobro došla na forum.

Bolovanje - liječnici primarne zdravstvene zaštite (obiteljski liječnik i odabrani ginekolog primarne zdravstvene zaštite) bolovanje otvaraju u skladu s ovim pravilnikom:
http://www.hzzo-net.hr/dload/pravilnici/18_01.pdf

Pretraži da li postoji opcija otvaranja bolovanja radi sređivanja neophodne medicinske dokumentacije. 
Za postupke vezane uz IVF i MPO općenito postoje širfre bolovanja i propisana maksimalna duljina trajanja.

Što se tiče donacije embrija ne vidim razlog da ti liječnik u Petrovoj ne napiše preporuku za kliniku u Makedoniji jer prema zakonu ti kao žena s dg neplodosti imaš pravo na liječenje jer kako navodiš radi čeških zakona ti se ne možeš liječiti tamo.

Jesi već pokušala u Petrovoj dobiti preporuku za liječenje u inozemstvu (MK)?

----------


## Lunika

Hvala Inesz na korisnim informacijama. 

16.11.2017. idem na pregled i dogovor u Petrovu bolnicu, da li možda znaš temeljem koje odredbe Zakona o medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji ili Zakona o zdravstvenoj zaštiti ili Zakona o obveznom zdravstvenom osiguranju imam pravni osnov da kao samica kojoj liječenje ( i to stanja jer neplodnost nije bolest već stanje, kažu) je moguće u inozemstvu i to u Makedoniji s kojom RH nema nikakve Ugovore o pružanju zdravstvene zaštite obzirom nije u EU?

Hvala unaprijed
Hvala unaprijed

----------


## Inesz

Lunika, ako imaš dijagnozu preuranjene menopauze, po Zakonu o medicinski pomognutoj oplodnji trebala bi moći ostvariti pravi na postupke MPO-a:

https://narodne-novine.nn.hr/clanci/...7_86_1962.html

članak 10.
(2) Pravo na medicinski pomognutu oplodnju ima i punoljetna, poslovno sposobna žena koja ne živi u braku, izvanbračnoj ili istospolnoj zajednici, čije je dosadašnje liječenje neplodnosti ostalo bezuspješno ili bezizgledno te koja je s obzirom na životnu dob i opće zdravstveno stanje sposobna za roditeljsku skrb o djetetu.


Kod koga ideš u Petrovu na konzultacije?

----------


## Lunika

Kod prof. Vrčića.

----------


## Inesz

Lunika
znaš sigurno da je prema Hr zakonu dozvoljena donacija embrija. iako (još!) ne postoji kriobanka za pohranu gameta i embrija, slobodno pitaj Vrčića za tu opciju.

----------


## LaraLana

Lunika sretno!
Ja sam bila u Sistini i sve sam pisala ovdje.
Vjerujem da si procitala vec jer se puno informacija i cijena sto sve tocno treba i koliko dodje sam pisala.

----------


## LaraLana

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/90321-I...e-bez-partnera

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/56286-s...i-banka-sperme

Evo ti jos dva linka od tema koje bi ti bile mozda zanimljive.
Nema puno stranica pa procitaj.

----------


## Lunika

Hvala vam Inesz i LaraLana na informacijama.  :Smile: 

Ukoliko sam ja dobro shvatila, a prije nisam bila upoznata s činjenicom da je u RH dozvoljena donacija embrija, (nisam to mogla isčitati i zaključiti iz važećeg odredaba Zakona o medicinskoj potpomognutoj oplodnji), proizlazi da je moj problem moguće riješiti u RH ako ima raspoloživih embrija, ako nema slijedi Makedonija. 

U Direkciji HZZO u Zagrebu su me uputili ovako, ukoliko me makedonska poliklinika primi na liječenje, moraju napisati koliki dio troškova postupka snosim sama, a koliko snose Makedonci, kako bi mi RH mogla refundirati iznosa, ali do sada nisu imali takav slučaj, pa ne znaju, neka podnesem zahtjev kažu nakon što ga ispuni tim specijalista humane medicine, pa doista ne znam što im to znači?

LaraLana ti si sve obavljala u Makedoniji privatno ili?

----------


## Inesz

U Hrvatskoj je dozvoljena donacija zametaka i spolnih stanica. Međutim, te donacije se ne provode jer već 5 godine nije uspostavljen Državni MPO registar u kojem bi, između ostalog, bile informacije o darovateljima i darovanim zametcima i spolnim stanicama. Također, u Hrvatskoj ne postoji kriobanka u kojoj bi se čuvale darovane gamete i embriji.

Jesi već bila kod prof. V. na konzultacijama? Njega možeš pitati kad će biti uspostavljena kriobanka i o tome kad bi bila provediva donacija zametaka u Hr.

----------


## LaraLana

*Lunika*, evo inesz ti je vec odgovorila na tvoje pitanje vezano za hr.

Da, ja sam sve obavljala privatno i sama sve platila u Makedoniji. Iz tog razloga sam ti stavila linkove pa procitaj. 

Nedavno smo ovdje na forumu saznali da Sistina radi s Ukrajinskom bankom jajnih stanica od kojih se dobije 8 zamrznutih. Forumasica *katesplit* je nedavno bila kod njih. E od tih 8 js su se oplodile samo dvije a jos jedna je pokazivala naznake da ce se dalje dijeliti....znaci treca js je bila oplodjena al je se sporo dijelila. Tako da....*inesz* ce ti bolje objasniti koja je razlika izmedju kad imas donatoricu i oni je stimuliraju i dobijes svijeze js i kad imas iz banke smrznute js. Ja se ne znam strucno izraziti pa da ne pisem na pamet.

U Makedoniji moras uzeti donirano sjeme za 3 puta koje dodje 3000 eura i tih 8 js je 4300. Znaci samo ovo je vec 7300 eura. Ja cisto sumnjam da bi HZZO to odobrio....pa i dio cak jer nasi parovi koji idu u Prag isto dobiu nesto sitno za postupak. Al vrijedi pokusati......samo sam ti htjela ukazati na to da ipak gledas kliniku koja radi sa svjezim js jer ako hr nije imala takav slucaj i ne znaju ti reci sto bi bilo onda je svejedno u koju ces zemlju ici i ispuniti i predati papire i zahtjeve...bila to Makedonija, Grcka, Španjolska, Cipar, Ukrajina itd.

Ako nisi jos bila kod prof.V odi kod njega i vidi za te papire...pa ako bas inzistiras na Makedoniji onda kontaktiraj dr. Bobana Janevskog jer on radi na programu donacije i nema ti druge vec otici dole da ispunis to s njima..daju ti okvirno cijene i opet kod nas tu kucati i slati kome trebas i gdje te dalje budu uputili.

----------


## LaraLana

Jos ovo....prednost drugih zemalja je recimo sto vecina njih ima svoje banke sjemena i dodje recimo oko 300 eura za jedan pokusaj. Iste te zemlje ti recimo imaju za oko 4500-5000 eura sve...znaci js, sjeme, stimulacija donorke, icsi, hatching, embryogen i garantiraju bar dva feta. Znaci imat ces nesto embrija i za kasnije. 

Ovo po meni izgleda puno pristupacnija cije vec u Sistini....ruku na srce al je tako. U sistini ti vrlo rijetko rade icsi jer ti savjetuju da uzmes najbolje sjeme donora koje je i najskuplje...ne rade hatching...niti embryogen. A to sve ekstra dodje i placa se posebno.

Zasto to ne rade...treba pitati osobno dr. Janevskog koji je i embriolog.

----------


## LaraLana

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/58067-T...stanice/page24

Evo ovdje je Inesz u zadnjem postu sve lijepo objasnila!!!

----------


## LaraLana

*Lunika* ima li kakvih novih informacija??

----------


## Lunika

Hi, ovako, obavila sve pretrage na koje sam poslana glede kompletne obrade, sada sa svim nalazima i ostalom dokumentacijom (zahtjevom za liječenje u inozemstvu) moram ponovo u Petrovu, ali to ću nakon Božića.  :Smile:  svaki dan smo sve bliže cilju...yupii !!!

----------


## LaraLana

*Lunika* vidim da je proslo vec dosta vremena pa ako ovo citas napisi nam dal si i sto si uopce uspjela napraviti!!!!

LP

----------


## Lunika

Pozdrav svima. Evo mene s najljepšim mogućim vijestima.  :Smile: )
   Sve sam obavila i sad sam doma i čekam bebu. JUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPIIIIIII  IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII. HAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!
   Još uvijek ne vjerujem da se sve događa i ostvaruje, ali čuda su moguća i dešavaju se.

 Dakle, da krenem gdje sam stala prilikom posljednje objave. Nakon obavljenih pretraga na koje sam poslana od strane specijalista humane reprodukcije iz Petrove sa svim nalazima i ostalom dokumentacijom (zahtjevom za liječenje u inozemstvu) obratila sam se ponovo u Petrovu bolnicu gdje sam s obzirom na svoju dijagnozu od strane Referentnog centra Ministarstva zdravstva (RH)za humanu reprodukciju, ginekološku endokrinologiju i postmenopauzu upućena u Kliničku bolnicu Acibadem Sistina, Centar za medicinski potpomognutu oplodnju u Skopju u Makedoniji. 
Zahtjev za priznavanjem troškova liječenja u inozemstvu podnijela sam HZZO-u, Direkciji koji je donio Rješenje kojim mi je odobreno liječenje u navedenoj ustanovi, a s time u vezi priznali su sve troškove samog postupka medicinski potpomognute oplodnje, kao i troškove prijevoza iz mog mjesta prebivališta do Skopja i natrag. U Skopje sam išla u dva navrata s time da su u oba navrata bili priznati troškovi prijevoza prema najkraćoj relaciji prema službenom daljinomjeru javnog prijevoznika.


Eto, nadam se da Vam je sve jasno, ako nije, pitajte.  :Smile:

----------


## LaraLana

Lunika draga ma juuuuuuuupiiiiiii.....ajme kako mi je drago.
Rasplakala si me ❤

Reci mi tko ti je vodio postupak dole u Sistini i predpostavljam da je za svu papirologiju bio zaduzen biolog Boban Janevski ili???
Sretno draga i javljaj se.
U kojem si tjednu?
Ma bas sam sretna radi tebe, jako si me obradovala!!!

----------


## Lunika

Papirologiju je odradio Boban Janevski, a sam postupak dr. Slobodan Lazarevski koji je genijalan, tih, skroman, marljiv i efikasan.
Općenito sve pohvale za liječničko i administrativno osoblje u Sistini, točni i ažurni i detaljni. Skopje predivan grad, Makedonija divna zemlja puna divnih ljudi, stvarno imam samo riječi hvale i pozitivnih iskustva.

 Sad sam u 16 tjednu.  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## Kadauna

> Papirologiju je odradio Boban Janevski, a sam postupak dr. Slobodan Lazarevski koji je genijalan, tih, skroman, marljiv i efikasan.
> Općenito sve pohvale za liječničko i administrativno osoblje u Sistini, točni i ažurni i detaljni. Skopje predivan grad, Makedonija divna zemlja puna divnih ljudi, stvarno imam samo riječi hvale i pozitivnih iskustva.
> 
>  Sad sam u 16 tjednu.



čestitke Lunika od  :Heart:

----------


## Lunika

Hvala vam.  :grouphug:

----------


## Robertina

Lunika cestitam ❤
Ima nas  :Wink:  bravo Sistna. Dr. Lazarevski je upravo takav kakvim si ga opisala, jednostavno divan!
I ja sam trudnica iz Sistine i samo smo 2 tjedna razlike  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## sara79

Lunika cestitam, Robertini vec jesam  :Klap: 
Cure svaka vam cast i zaista je ovo lijepo procitati  :Zaljubljen: 

Lunika daj malo vise informacija radi drugih cura ili parova koji budu isli. Kako se kod tebe radi o totalno drugoj situaciji vec su cure tu pisale pa ako nije problem i preosobno napisi.
Dal je se radilo o obostranoj donaciji, tj. oocita i spermatozoida ili o donaciji embrija??
Koja je cijena bila svega toga sto je pokrio hzzo??
Ove informacije su vrlo bitne i korisne za sve citatelje foruma opcenito. Hvala.

Cure drage nek vam je sretno  :Heart:

----------


## Lunika

Bravo Robertina, čestitam Robertina od srca, nadam se da i ti od kad si se vratila iz Makedonije jedeš više ajvara. :Heart: 

Radilo se o donaciji embrija, a postupak u Sistini košta 6.000,00 eura i sve je pokriveno od strane RH, odnosno iz troškova obveznog zdravstvenog osiguranja.

----------


## Robertina

Lunika hvala ti ❤
 :Laughing:  :Laughing:  da da ajvar nego sto drugo!

----------


## Dona1976

Bog, ja sam nova tu. Tješi me ovolika pozitiva u Acibadem Sistina. Moram vjerovati da ćemo i mi doći do naše sreće tamo. I mi nakon svega i svačega u HR idemo za Makedoniju na MPO uz donirane jajne stanice. Zanima me nakon koliko vremena netko odgovori na mail. Slali smo i na dr.Janevski i na onaj općeniti zahtjev na stranici. Zanima me koje nalaze pod obavezno traže i koliko stari mogu biti?

----------


## LaraLana

Pozdrav Dona, 
Jesi dobila odgovor? Obicno brzo odgovaraju! 
Dr. Lazarevski je bar meni u roku par sati a najkasnije jedan dan. Boban Janevski je vise zauzet jer radi i na donorskom programu al u biti u brzo odgovori i odmah u mailu posalje br.mobitela i onda dalje tako preko mobitela komunicirate sto god treba.

Nalazi ne stariji od 6 mjeseci. Brisevi i markeri na hiv i hepatitis.
Bazalni status hormona sam jednom vadila i donijela na prvi pregled i to je bilo to.
Krvnu sliku sam poslala nakon pregleda.

Nekada pred sam postupak vadis neke hormone, ovisno o situaciji. Posto se radi o donaciji js onda ne znam sto im sve treba.

Javi ako ti jos nesto treba i ako se nisu javili poslat cu ti ja broj mobitela.

----------


## Dona1976

Jesu, odgovorili su mi. Trebam skupiti nalaze, neke ponoviti i poslati im a onda valjda slijedi dogovor za pregled. Ovo sve šta se dolje događa (politički) ne ide nam u prilog....  :Unsure: 
Hvala ti. Ovo je drugi put da odgovaram, valjda će ovaj put proći poruka.

----------


## Lunika

Dona 1976, 

ne brini, vezano uz političku situaciju u Makedoniji (Skopju). Bolnica Acibadem Sistina nalazi se na periferiji i ako ciljano ne idete u centar grada nećete niti osjetiti niti vidjeti ništa od grada niti politike. Drugim riječima, na periferiji je mirnije.  :Smile:  ima super hotela odmah pokraj poliklinike, (Aleksandar Palace hotel (skuplji), meni osobno bio genijalan Portal (jeftiniji a ima sve)), a ako želiš mogu ti dati broj od taksista koji je genijalan i pouzdan i jeftiniji (ja sam sve obavila uz njegovu pomoć). Čovjek dođe na aerodrom po vas u gluho doba noći jer su letovi iz Zagreba prema Skopju dosta kasni i ništa mu nije teško. Lokalne taksiste ne bi preporučila. Neuredni su i skupi. Općenito Makedonci su jako susretljivi i ljubazni i za njih vrijedni ona da u svakoj bezizlaznoj situaciji za njih nema problema. Također što se tiče jezika, svi razumiju hrvatski i srpski.

Zato samo naprijed i hrabro, da sam znala da je Sistina i Skopje toliko cool i efikasni, otišla bih prije 10 godina. Zdravstveni standard u Sistini definitivno je viši nego u RH,  na razini najrazvijenijih europskih država, a grupacija Acibadem (osnivač je Turska) Makedoniju su odabrali radi trenutnog pogodnog zakonodavnog okvira koji je fleksibilan i dozvoljava postupke koji u EU nisu dozvoljeni glede medicinske potpomognute oplodnje, no Acibadem grupacija imam vrhunske poliklinike u čitavom svijetu, zato nemoj imati predrasuda jer se takvi postupci rade u Makedoniji koja nije u sustavu EU. 

Mene su oduševili od prvog dana i prvog kontakta.

----------


## Robertina

Jutro  :Smile: 

Aleksadar Palace je njihov najskuplji hotel i u njemu odsjedaju npr.premijeri kao i nas itd. Lijepo je sve to fino napisala *LaraLana* i hvala joj neizmjerno na svim postovima jer su meni puno pomogli.
Znaci spomenula je i Evroset hotel koji je 250 m od Sistine i ima teniske terene i jos je jeftiniji i bolji od Portala koji je par koraka udaljen od klinike a ja osobno nisam bila bas zadovoljna jer sam bila vise puta i u svakoj sobi su im tusevi katastrofa jer voda prska na sve strane a samo ne po meni samoj i dosta je bucno i lupaju vratima.
To mi se u Evrosetu nije dogadjalo i imala sam svoju intimu i mir koji mi je bio prijeko potreban.

Imaju svog taksistu koji radi za njih i to sve organizira Boban Janevski i sve lijepo dogovori i napise odmah jer su i oni sami svjesni situacije opcenito dole.

Letovi iz Zagreba imaju i u popodnevnim satima oko 14 h u sezoni sto znaci da nije bas uvijek da su u kasnim vecernjim satima i u Skoplju ste vec u 15.30 h pa tako da svi oni koji budu letili da znaju. Ja sam osobno s tim letom letila.

Kako sam i sama povezana s medicinom dosta sam razgovarala i s Bobanom i s dr. Lazarevskim. Slazem se da je u Sistini zdravstveni standard na visokom nivou i klinika je kao sci-fi. I to je to, bili su puno pametniji od drugih i zato sada rade fantastican posao. Sto se tice socijalnog zdravstva je najmanje deset puta gori od naseg.
Ja si ne bi mogla zamisliti zivot dole. Lijepo je na par dana, dodjes, prodjes, pojedes dobro i zazelis se svoje zemlje.

Dona1976 nista se ne brini. Sve ce ti oni organizirati i ako uzmete hotel tu bilo koji nemate potrebu nikam ici.
Lara je pisala da ima i mjenjacnica, kafic i brza hrana. Ljekarna u klinici. Imate i restoran dan i noc. U evro setu ima kuhinja koja radi 24 h na dan. U Portalu nemas. Samo dorucak posluzuju.
Vjerojatno ce vas mozda taxi odvesti u restoran Stara kuca jer to drzi njihov prijatelj i super je restoran.

Sretno vam draga moja i javi nam se ponekad  :Heart:

----------


## LaraLana

Hej curke  :Kiss: 
Pozdravljam vas i zelim vam mirne i bezbrizne trudnoce!

Robertina drago mi je da sam pomogla. Kao sto i same znate sve je vec napisano  :Wink:  

Ima i Hotel Vergina takodjer isto udaljen od Sistine nekih 250 m. Kraj hotela se mora proci ako se dolazi s aerodroma pa tako da se vidi dobro na samom krizanju.
Znaci kad se izlazi iz Sistine na glavnu cestu na lijevo je Evroset na na desnu stranu je Vergina hotel. Koliko sam vidjela cijena je ista kao u Portalu.
Za Portal potpisujem sto je Robertina napisala i jos cu dodati da je tv program ocajan. Inace sam bila tu samo zbog blizine i bilo mi je zgodno zbog male kad smo isle jer su sada napravili most nedavno preko Vardara i spaja se s hotelom Aleksandar gdje ima super zanimacija za djecu i bazen.
A Evroset takodjer super organiziran i ima igraliste za djecu i prekrasan parkic.

Ja sam u Sistini takodjer imala odlican tretman i nemam zamjerki ama bas nikakvi al to mi vjerovatno ide u prilog jer sam privatni pacijent.
Bila je tu forumasica Hulija koja je pisala kad se ide preko fonda kod njih da se samo termin za konzultacije kod dr. Lazarevskog ceka 3 mj..al to je na njoj da pise vlastita iskustva.
Tako da Lunika ja vjerujem i da bi u Hr dobila odlican tretman da je to kod nas dozvoljeno i jos da toj klinici u kojoj radis donaciju embrija bude placeno iz troskova obaveznog zdravstvenog osiguranja jer ruku na srce svima je u interesu. Nisu to mali novci da se razumijemo. Imali su razloga da se maksimalno potrute jer su dobro zaradili. 
Al najbitnije je da si ti sretna i da si svoju zelju ostvarila  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## LaraLana

Sto se Bobana Janevskog tice da ga nema trebalo bi ga izmisliti. Taj covjek radi pri ministrastvu, na donaciji donorskog programa i kao biolog. Kapa mu do poda.
Bit ce dobro ako ne ostanu bez njega.
Taj covjek zivi tisucu na sat i uvijek je dostupan. Cim mu posaljete prvi mail odmah u mailu vam napise br.mob i dalje tako komunicirati. Taksista B. je cini mi se u nekom.srodstvu s njim al radi za Sistinu.
I ja sam letila iz Zg u popodnevnim satima i ceka vas sve organizirano dole.
Zbog zemalja kojima je Makedonija okruzena je tako kako je dole i da....slazem se s ovim napisanim za njihovo zdravstvo i za inace zivot dole. Lijepo je otici bilo gdje na par dana  :Wink:

----------


## Sasa0304

Draga Lunika čestitam od ♥️.. ja sam nova ovdje.. Svaka informacija mi je jako jako bitna, dali postoji ikakva šansa da te kontaktiram putem telefona? Značilo bi mi do neba

----------


## BOBI25

Čitam postove unatrag, cestitke cure! Meni bi trebalo malo pomoći oko donacije u Skopju, informacije...ako netko ima volje i vremena da mi pomogne, mozda bi najlakše bilo putem telefona, stvarno bi mi puno značilo! i koliko vam je trebalo da Vam se iz Acibadem Sistine jave..ispunila sam na njihovoj stranici kontaktni obrazac, ali nema već tjedan dana odgovora  :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:

----------


## BOBI25

još ništa od odgovora...slala sam na email boban.janevski@acibademsistina.mk i ispunila kontaktni obrazac na njihovoj web stranici https://acibademsistina.mk/en/make-an-appointment/... da li imate neki drugi kontakt? ili koliko ste čekali na odgovor? LaraLara , Sasa0304, Robertina ?

----------


## LaraLana

> još ništa od odgovora...slala sam na email boban.janevski@acibademsistina.mk i ispunila kontaktni obrazac na njihovoj web stranici https://acibademsistina.mk/en/make-an-appointment/... da li imate neki drugi kontakt? ili koliko ste čekali na odgovor? LaraLara , Sasa0304, Robertina ?


Javi se mailom dr. Lazarevskom. On ce ti prije odgovoriti.
Boban Janevski je i previse zauzet. Obicno su mi vrlo brzo odgovarali. Evo ti mail

slobodan.lazarevski@acibademsistina.mk

----------


## kroscak

> Javi se mailom dr. Lazarevskom. On ce ti prije odgovoriti.
> Boban Janevski je i previse zauzet. Obicno su mi vrlo brzo odgovarali. Evo ti mail
> 
> slobodan.lazarevski@acibademsistina.mk


Pozdrav cure,

Nova sam na forumu. Meni su se javili nakon par sati iz Makedonije sa svim potrebnim informacijama.
Mene zanima, kako i.od kuda krenuti sa predajom zahtjeva za placanjem donacije js od strane HZZO-a?
Naime, meni je dijag.smanjena ovarijska rezerva i upucena sam na donaciju (ali spominju mi samo Prag).

----------


## Aurora2020

Pozdrav cure! Nova sam ovdje i na forumu opcenito. Prvi put da sam se igdje registrirala. Solo sam, 37 god i zelim bebicu. Nisam u mahnitoj potrazi za muskarcem svog zivota, ali osjecam otkucavanje bioloskog sata i to prilicno glasno. Zanima me sve o Makedoniji, jer tamo mi zakonska regulativa dozvoljava da odem na IVF iako sam single. Poslala sam im mail i cekam odgovore. Zanima me koliko je vremena proslo od vaseg prvog kontakta sa njima do odlaska?

----------


## buga-b

Meni su se javili kroz par sati.
Napisali su mi kako ide postupak, koje su cijene i dali br. telefona. 
Odgovor na pitanje koje sve pretrage trebam napraviti prije nego dođem dole, nisam dobila.

----------


## vedre

Nakon duge borbe tu kod nas mi smo se odlučili za donaciju js. Kod mene je amh skoro pa nemjerljiv više. Preko 15 postupaka je iza nas. Na donaciji js smo sada bili u Pragu u Pfc. Donatorka je imala 8js i nakon oplodnje sa muževom spermom dobili smo "samo" 3 embrija. Pišem samo, jer sam očekivala više. Iako muževa sperma nije skroz idealna ali kada se raščisti ima tu dobrih miljona spermija. Dvije morule smo vratili 4.dan a jedan zamrzli. Nažalost nije uspilo. Tada smo uzeli picsi, monitoring, lazt, embryoglue i intralipid. Mislila sam da smo se sa tim dobro pokrili sa svih strana. I sada dok nas čeka taj mali smrzlić mislili smo pokušati u Makedoniji u Acibadem Sistina. Ja imam 41god. Prekjučer sam kontaktirala hzzo pa su mi rekli da zahtjev za financiranjem postupka mogu skinuti sa njihovih stranica. Mene interesira da li mi taj zahtjev može ispuniti dr.Poljak iz Cita? 
Usput sam poslala mail u kliniku Acibadem i odmah su se javili i dali mi kontakt kome da se obratim. Vidim da jako malo parova sa ovog foruma ide kod njih. Malo mi je i blesasta njihova internet stranica jer nema nekih širokih objašnjenja. Sve su napisali na jednoj stranici vezano za oplodnju. Ne spominju se neke dodatne metode ali o tome svemu ću popričati sa njima. Našla sam i stari post od naše *Inesz* u kojem opisuje da same zamrznute js i nisu toliko kvalitetne kao već zamrznute oplođene, ako sam to dobro razumila. Pa me i to odmah baci u očaj jer ako smo sa svježim doniranim od 8js dobili 3 embrija, kako li će biti onda sa smrznutim.
Čitala sam stare postove i vidim da se za odobrenje uvoza js isto nešto dugo čeka kod njih. Koliko je to vremenski?

----------


## sara79

*vedre*, pitaj Bobana Janevskog sve sto te zanima. Ako si njega kontaktirala onda ti je u mailu poslao svoj mob.pa ga slobodno na whats app ili viber zovi i pisi.
Oni tako svi funkcioniraju i dostupni su 24 sata.

Ne trude se bas oko stranice ali nema toga sto druge klinike rade a da oni ne koriste u postupcima.

Jedino sto mi je poznato da ne koriste intralipidnu infuziju.
Ovo drugo sve sto si pisala da ste koristili u Pragu koriste i oni u Sistini.
Isto tako hoce uvaziti i saslusati zelje i misljenja pacijenata.

Procitaj ako nisi i temu samohrana majka i banka sperme.
Tamo je se vise pisalo a i nedavno su cure pisale da dobiju nesto i.v. prije samog transfera za kontrakcije maternice i cak jos nesto prije stop inj.za bolji endometrij.

E sad oni uvoze iz Ukrajine js i isto tako embrije. Istina je da smrznute js nisu kao friske odmah iza punkcije pa iz tog razloga pitaj dal imas mogucnosti kod njih ici na donaciju friskih js.

Na temi samohrana majka je i "katesplit" pisala pa procitaj u svakom slucaju. Mozda da i tu kliniku kontaktiras. Mislim da se o Grckoj radilo i kod njih imas sve opcije. Dal friske ili smrznute js i naravno cijena se razlikuje.

Ako te jos nesto zanima a nisam napisala pitaj  :Wink:

----------


## Argente

vedre, ja na tvom mjestu ne bih išla ako ne bi bilo mogućnosti donacije svježih jajnih stanica.
Ne idi na smrznute, to je neusporedivo manje uspješna metoda nego sa svježim.
U Hrvatskoj se puno sa smrznutim js radilo u periodu od 2009. do 2012., za vrijeme tzv. Milinovićevog zakona, i bilo je jako neuspješno.
OK; sigurno je razlika čije su jajne stanice, tada se smrzavalo svima pa je tu bilo i žena s dijagnozama, i u godinama, a za pretpostaviti je da su donatorice mlade i zdrave žene, ali ipak.  Nije to ni približno  smrznutim embrijima tj. oplođenim js. Ne treba ti to nakon sto postupaka.

----------


## vedre

sara79 hvala za info. Procitala sam ja i one druge stranice. Vidim da je i katesplit bila u Makedoniji 2x i da joj je na kraju uspjelo u Grckoj. A i vidim da vec koji mj nije aktivna na forumu. Procitala sam sve što je radila. Ona je inace bila kod Poljaka a ja sam njegov dugogodisnji pacijent. Sve sam to isčitala ovih dana detaljno i zapisala sam si. Kako sam skuzila da je tebi i Luniki uspjelo iz prve u Makedoniji. I to je  rijetkot da nekom uspije iz prvog. Ali drago mi je jer znam koliko je tesko ovo godinama prolaziti i boriti se. Mi trenutno nemamo novaca za bilo gdje pa zato sam se i mislila da odemo u Makedoniju jer mi hzzo pokriva cijeli postupak. Vidjela sam da iz Ukrajine uvoze js. Dobila sam br od Bobana pa cu ga kontaktirati. U Pragu nas je donacija js sad izasla 6.000e sa dodatnim metodama koje smo uzimali.Hvala što si se javila.

----------


## vedre

Argente šta reći. Borimo se 10god. I eto bas sam se iznenadila kad sam procitala da same smrznute js nisu toliko kvalitetne. Taj podatak stvarno nisam znala do nedavno. Makedoniju smo odabrali jer trenutno nemamo novaca za postupke a zelimo na donaciju js jer moji jajnici su koma. Kako jos imam pravo da mi hzzo plati taj postupak donacije pa sam si mislila zasto ne probati. Eto iskreno to je glavni razlog. Ali ova dva dana cu ih kontaktirati pa cu vidjeti.

----------


## vedre

Sara79 sorry krivo sam napisala....htjela sam reci da je Laralani i Luniki uspjelo iz prvog puta u Makedoniji

----------


## Argente

Misliš da HZZO sufinancira samo sa smrznutim js, ne i sa svježim?  :Sad:

----------


## Katesplit1

ako kome treba koji info javite. se pogledam tu i tamo, moji imaju 6 mjeseci i izlaze nam prvi zubići

----------


## Argente

Cure, bacite oko:
https://dnevnik.hr/vijesti/hrvatska/...---558825.html

Najinteresantniji dio o kojem bi se valjalo raspitati:
"Zbog čega naši ljudi najčešće odabiru Češku, za razliku od Belgije,  gdje su troškovi liječenja potpuno pokriveni, nije jasno", kaže Pavičić  Baldani.

----------


## Munkica

Argente, nisam bila do sada upucena u to pokriva li hzzo troskove za Belgiju, pa ni meni nikako nije bilo jasno. 
Nazalost, tu i tamo cirnem podforume i cini mi se da su Cesi (i Makedonci) napravili dobar biznis od potpomognute. Nije mi jasno da se biraju paketi kao u auto salonu za ivf, uvoz jajnih stanica... Meni to zvuci prestrasno, a bogme i neozbiljno. Neki postupak ili lijek je potreban ili nije. Znanstveno je dokazano da pomaze ili da nema utjecaja. Ovako zvuci kao uzet cu hamburger sa svim prilozima...

----------


## Argente

Munkice, a baš tako, osim što je u auto salonu transparentnije što nosi dodatna oprema  :Smile: 
Valjda bi bilo normalno da doktor složi personalizirani paket za koji smatra da je optimalan za baš vaš slučaj pa znanstveno obrazloži zašto za svaku od tih stavki smatra da je potrebna, i u kojoj mjeri je dokazano da se nešto isplati ili ne. Druga je stvar ako vam kažu "Gospodo, to je eksperimentalna metoda, nije dokazano da pomaže ali za 500€ možemo probati, odmoći neće", onda je vaša odgovornost.
U državnim bolnicama ljudi su skeptični da se štedi na njima, u privatnim se boje da ih se guli...

----------


## vedre

Argente pročitala sam članak. Vidim da je jučer izašao. Ni sama ne znam šta da kažem. Za početak,nisam ni znala da i za Belgiju hzzo pokriva postupak.Ne znam da li se o tome ovdje na forumu pisalo ali pogledati ću. To ću tek sada ići istraživati. Vezano za Češku, ne znam šta da kažem. Ja i muž smo skupa 15god a od toga 10god borbe. Svi koji nas poznaju znaju da se borimo sa neplodnosti. I svako malo kada onako usput popričam sa nekim njihova prva rečenica je: Ajme morate otić u Češku, tko god je otišao uspilo im je. I svi ali baš svi spominju Češku. Kakva Makedonija. To nitko ne spominje a ni Belgiju. Eto. Nije ni meni jasno. Vidim i ja, evo ti i primjer  kod nas na forumu po svim temama na stotine stranica a za Makedoniju par stranica. Zašto ljudi ne idu gori ako im je sve plaćeno. Lunika i LaraLana su uspjele iz prvog puta u Makedoniji.
A onda me je zblekalo to sve za smrznute js i njihova kvaliteta. Pojma sad nemam.
A i u ovom tekstu kojeg si poslala piše da Česi rade sa js od Ukrajinki. Nisam ni to znala. Ali da li je to točna info ovoga novinara koji je pisao tekst? Po tome mi ispada da i oni onda možda rade sa smrznutim js. Ništa mi nije jasno sada.

----------


## vedre

Znam da Makedonija radi sa js od Ukrajinki ali za Češku nisam znala. I sad sam se sjetila šta je jedna cura pisala koja je već bila na razgovoru u Makedoniji. Rekla je da Makedonija po svakom pacijentu dobije 8js i kada te stanice dođu u Makedoniju tada čekaju odobrenje zdravstva da li su uredu. I kao od svih 8js ne puste sve dalje jer kao nisu uredu. Pa se ja pitam , jer se ne razumin, na koji način tada njihovo zdravstvo pregledava te js ako su one već smrznute. kako oni mogu vidjeti da li su uredu?

----------


## vedre

Katesplit1 drago mi je da si se javila i da si dobro

----------


## Katesplit1

Za jajne stanice u Makedoniji vrijedi isto što i za spermatozoide   odabirom donora i procesom pred Komisijom u postupcima u Makedoniji više ne možete imati drugog donora  znači jedan donor(ica) je za jednu ženu isti za sve buduće postupke.
Nadalje i da nije tako više nikad ne bi išla u Makedoniju jer su morali znati i upozoriti za odmrzavanje jajnih stanica  da ih puno ne preživi odrzavanje, ja sam bila jako razočarana kad su mi rekli da ima svega tri embrija od čega jedan nije kvalitetan. Smznute JS su iz UKrajine. Za tu cijenu u Ukrajini dpobijete tri cijela postupka.

Nadalje kupovanje tri doze spermatozoida i pravdanje troškovima dostave nije logično jer  rade veliki biznis i ne dolazi sigurno njima pošiljka tri puta godišnje. 

Belgijanci su mi odgovorili da imaju toliko potražnje da ne primaju pacijente iz inozemstva. To je bila ona bruesselsivf, drugi nisu ni dogovorili. 

Za Španjolsku mi je bio kompliciran i skup put, klinike tamo uglavnom nemaju objavljene cjenike -  to mi nije u redu.

NAstaviti ću

----------


## Lovelife

Katesplit, ti si bila u Makedoniji? Na donaciji? 
Koliko sam iščitala tvoj postupak je bio uspješan?

----------


## LF2

Osobno smatram da svi oni rade na istom principu pa gdje god išle. Naravno da Belgija i Prag imaju duže iskustva od Makedonije ali na kraju se sve svodi na isto. Upitna je i cijena, kolko HZZO pokriva. Gdje se brže dođe na red. Sve to treba razmotriti. 
Mene zanima, da li mogu doći u Makedoniju (obzirom da su otvoreni za sve moguće) sa svojom donoricom? Why not?

----------


## vedre

*katesplit* svaki info je dobro došao. Eto nisam znala da se kod njih u Makedoniji ne može promijeniti donorka. To mi je isto glupo i ne ide im to u prilog. U Pragu možeš svaki postupak tražiti novu donorku. I jedino blesasto mi je to kod njih kupovanje sperme, pa možeš kupiti kvalitetniju ili malo lošiju. WTF. Kate ako se još nečega sjetiš piši nam. Hvala ti

----------


## vedre

LF2 meni kako je ostalo po sjećanju ja mislim da je Katesplit na kraju uspjela u Grčkoj. Mislim da je u Makedoniji imala 2 postupka ako se ne varam.

----------


## Katesplit1

LF2
može tvoja donorica u MK
orvo sto su mene pitali je da li imam sestru, jer sam imala slabu o nikakvu ov. rezervu.
Tvoja donorica može 

Što se tiče donora u MK - takav je zakon, može samo jedan donor-ica za jednu ženu

----------


## Katesplit1

imala sam tri postupka, dva transfera

----------


## Katesplit1

išla bi bila i ja u prag da primaju žene bez partnera. Makedonija je od svih najbliža i najjeftinija, govore hrvatski.
pogledajte malo ukrajinske klinike za koliko prodaju smrznute js. Duplo manje nego Makedonci

Moji donori nisu grci, nisu ni ukrajinci jer sam im to na početku odmah rekla da neću. Donorice su ugl. Studentice, putuju na punkciju. znam da je moja imala 11 js.

----------


## Katesplit1

os toga 9 oplođenih, nastalo 6 blastocisti od toga 2 bebe, a 4 su zamrznute

----------


## LF2

Ti si zači išla na transfer embrija? Na vlastiti trošak?

----------


## Lovelife

Katesplit, od kuda je onda tvoja donorka?

----------


## vedre

Maloprije sam zvala hzzo pa sam ih pitala vezano za donaciju js u Belgiji. Jer nisam nista o tome mogla pronaci na internetu da je netko iz Hrv isao u Belgiju preko hzzoa. Htjela sam samo da mi kaze nešto.vise o tome. Gđa nije baš bila ljubazna. Rekla mi je samo da za Belgiju sami plaćamo participaciju. Da ona ne zna nista. Da bi moj mpo ljecnik trebao znati koja je klinika za nas dobra i tamo nas uputiti. Strašno.

----------


## Argente

"Da ona ne zna nista", kakav je to odgovor, pa mora netko tamo znati, ne mogu te samo vratiti tvom MPO liječniku?! Možeš li napisati broj na koji si zvala (sigurna sam da se gospođa nije predstavila)?

----------


## vedre

Kada sam prije par dana zvala da mi objasne vezano za zahtjev za upucivanje u inozemstvo, tada sam okrenila 10 brojeva. Samo su me prespajali. 11.br je bio 016397425 i gđa je bila jako ljubazna. I objasnila mi da zahtjev skidam sa njihovih stranica i rekla mi šta trebamo pripaziti kada popunjavamo. Rekla mi je da se ne trebam sekirati i da kada posaljem papire da ce mi se oni javiti na tel ako nešto bude trebalo. 

Jutros sam na broju 016397426 dobila drugu gospođu. I baš sam ih zvala da mi objasne za Belgiju...i rekla sam joj da ne znam nista vezano za Belgiju i da ju molim da me uputi ili da mi objasni šta trebam. A ona meni da se javim svom mpo ljecniku i da ce me on upititi gdje on misli da je dobro. Eto ti. Šta reçi.

----------


## Katesplit1

ja sam praktički išla samo ma embrio transfer, mjesec dana prije toga sam u Ateni imala hosteroskpopiju s skrechingom i uklanjanjem blagog septuma.
U Makedoniji sam donorske stanice morala platiti gotovinom u eurima, nisam ni račun dobila. 
U Ateni sam dobila ugovor od 6 stranica.

----------


## Katesplit1

Ja sam u svim postupcima apsolutno  sve sama plaćala. Od laboratorija do injekcija, beta testa
Moji donori su Poljaci

----------


## Katesplit1

u Sistini mi je dr Popović nakon transfera propisivao Proluteks, bez objašnjenja, jedna ampula 10 eura (dostupno u njihovoj apoteci). svaki dan  jedna do beta testa. istraživanja dostupna na internetu ne pokazuju veći postotak uspješnih trudnoća s upotrebom Proluteksa

----------


## LF2

Sad još jednom da pitam. Jer mi se sve pomotalo. Da li mogu u Makedoniju preko HZZO-a na donorske j.s? Kolko HZZO pokriva?
Još jedno pitanje za vas koje ste bile tamo. Da li rade predimplantacijsko genetsko testiranje?
Sve si razmišljam o Makedoniji, još da nađem svoju donorku, bilo bi super.

----------


## sara79

*katesplit* mislim da intralipidna infuzija i scratching endometrija takodjer ne pokazuju veci postotak uspjesnih trudnoca. Ti si isto uzela sve sto su ti oni ponudili jel tako?
Hocu samo reci da zene koje imaju xy postupaka iza sebe zele pokusati sa svim jer to je zbilja igra zivaca.

I samoj mi je tek sedmi postupak uspio. 
Netko ne reagira na duphaston a netko je alegican na utrogestan i crinone kao naprimjer ja pa tako da nema druge opcije vec i.m. uzimati progesteron.
Imaju jos jedne vaginalete al sam zaboravila ime.

Isto sam isla i na histeroskopiju i na scratching endometrija i naravno da ni tada nije uspjelo.
Necu reci da je uspjelo kad sam se najmanje nadala....uvijek sam se nadala i vjerovala.
Uspjelo je tad bas kad nista nisam koristila osim progesterona.
Ni fraxiparin nisam uzimala sto sam uzimala u cetiri postupka.

Ja koliko sam tu citala da su cure uredno dobivale racune u Sistini. To Kate nije u redu....trebala si izricito traziti.

----------


## sara79

> os toga 9 oplođenih, nastalo 6 blastocisti od toga 2 bebe, a 4 su zamrznute


Samo da naglasim da su tvoji donori jako mladi i to treba isto uzeti u obzir.
Ako netko ide na donaciju js a muz ima los sgram ne moze se ocekivati ovako veliki broj embrija a kamoli blastica da se razumijemo!

----------


## vedre

LF2 za Makedoniju ti hzzo pokriva cijeli postupak donacije i putne troskove. Ali ne smijes biti starija od 42god

----------


## vedre

Sara79 slazem se sa ovim šta si napisala. Ja nazalost imam preko 15 postupaka iza sebe i naravno da kada sam bila u Pragu da sam uzela sve što sam mislila da bi mi moglo pomoći. Jbg. Hvataš se sam za sve što cujes. Bila sam i u Cito na "pomlađivanju" jajnika sa krvnom plazmom.

----------


## vedre

I hsg i histeroskopija i schratching enda...sve

----------


## LF2

> LF2 za Makedoniju ti hzzo pokriva cijeli postupak donacije i putne troskove. Ali ne smijes biti starija od 42god


O super. Razmišljam o Makedoniji. Čekam da mi odgovore na mail.

----------


## LF2

Slažem se i ja s vama. Nema što nisam probala i nema nalaza koji nisam napravila. I na kraju 10 embija koji imam nalaz da su kromosomski abnormalni i prije toga 10 u Zagrebu, neuspjeli postupci, biokemijske, vanmaternična. Ako se treba primiti, primit će se i ništa to ne može spriječiti.

----------


## Katesplit1

u Sistini se donorski materijal  plaćao kad sam j bila isključivo u eurima u gotovini i dobila sam potvrdu o primljenom iznosu, rukom, kao polog u sef. Sumnjam da HZZO plaća u gotovini. Da li se ide na trošak HZzo i za donaciju spermatozoida? 7 jel u tom slučaju isto HZzo plaća tri doze? 
intralipide sam sama tražila, valjda sam negdje ranije napisala koliko koštaju, ne sjećam se više.Namjerno sam tražila kliniku otvorenu za takve eksperimentalne metode, nisam više imala vremena i novaca isprobavati, htjela sam sve odjednom.

----------


## Katesplit1

Nemam namjeru pisati protiv neke klinike nwgo Vam pišem što i kako je bilo. Da se razumijemo-da mi nije uspio ovaj postupak u Ateni, ne znam da li bi se i u tu Kliniku vratila.

----------


## vedre

https://m.24sata.hr/news/acibadem-pr...nostiku-544436

----------


## sara79

> Sara79 slazem se sa ovim šta si napisala. Ja nazalost imam preko 15 postupaka iza sebe i naravno da kada sam bila u Pragu da sam uzela sve što sam mislila da bi mi moglo pomoći. Jbg. Hvataš se sam za sve što cujes. Bila sam i u Cito na "pomlađivanju" jajnika sa krvnom plazmom.


Znam i razumijem te potpuno. I sama sam takva.
Ja isto imam lose nalaze i najvise sto sam dobivala to je bilo 4 ili 5 js uz vrlo jaku stimulaciju. Al eto uvijek pokusavas i ides dalje i nadas se.

----------


## sara79

> https://m.24sata.hr/news/acibadem-pr...nostiku-544436


Mislim da ovo vise ne postoji!!!
Vidjela sam to bila na Ribnjaku al sad vise nema reklame.

----------


## LF2

Ja sam ih zvala prošle godine u 10 mjesecu ali stalo je na tom jednom telefonskom pozivu. Oni su tipa posrednici i to dobro i naplate

----------


## LF2

Sve mi se pomiješalo. U 3 mjesecu 2018 sam ih zvala. Poslali su mi mail da nesto ispunim al sam na kraju našla druge puteve odlaska u Istanbul.

----------


## Anitsirk 84

Na koji mail se možemo javiti u Makedoniju?

----------


## LF2

> Na koji mail se možemo javiti u Makedoniju?


Ja sam našla na stranici od Sistina Acibadem direktno mail od Dr. Lazarevski ali mi već dva tjedna nitko nije odgovorio

----------


## Katesplit1

boban.janevski@acibademsistina.mk

----------


## vedre

Anitsirk84 meni su odgovorili kroz par sati. Navecer sam im pisala a ujutro su mi se javili.

----------


## LF2

> Anitsirk84 meni su odgovorili kroz par sati. Navecer sam im pisala a ujutro su mi se javili.


Kad je to bilo? Na koji mail? Ja sam rekla frendici da nazove direktno, ona je u MK.

----------


## LF2

Cure, oprostite. Sad ste me natjerale da odem gledati u spam. Poslao je mail drugi dan.

----------


## LF2

Jako su ažurni. Na sve mailove mi je danas odgovorio. I sve lijepo objasnio.

----------


## Anitsirk 84

Cure,što sve da napišem u prvom mailu?neznam od kuda početi

----------


## LF2

Ja sam ukratko napisala što me muči, dobila odgovor. Onda sam poslije ispitivala što me dalje zanimalo. Pitala koje pretrage trebam, da li mogu dovesti svoju donoricu, ako uzmem smrznute, koliko dobijem i ono najvažnije, da li mogu preko HZZO-a ako odobre.

----------


## Anitsirk 84

> Ja sam ukratko napisala što me muči, dobila odgovor. Onda sam poslije ispitivala što me dalje zanimalo. Pitala koje pretrage trebam, da li mogu dovesti svoju donoricu, ako uzmem smrznute, koliko dobijem i ono najvažnije, da li mogu preko HZZO-a ako odobre.


Hvala !

----------


## Anitsirk 84

Koji je postupak kod nas za plačanje donorske jajne stanice putem Hzzo?Koje papire trebam sakupiti? Kandidat jesam pošto mi endometrioza pojela oba jajovoda, jedan jajnik i dio drugog jajnika i rezervna jajnih stanica je baš nikakva i liječnici u Vinogradskoj su mi savjetovali da bi bilo najbolje ići samo na donorsku pošto sam loše reagirala na stimulacije

----------


## LF2

Prvo trebsš odlučiti gdje ideš, pitat njih koje sve pretrage trebaš imati u koliko trebaju biti stare. Tvoj mpo ti mora napisati zahtjev i sve to odneseš na HZZO. Odnesi sve kaj imaš. Mislim da ću i ja polako počet skupljati sve.

----------


## Anitsirk 84

Poslala sam mail u Makedoniju ali vec danima mi nista   ne odgovaraju

----------


## LF2

> Poslala sam mail u Makedoniju ali vec danima mi nista   ne odgovaraju


Da to nije otišlo u spam ko meni

----------


## Anitsirk 84

Odgovorio je danas

----------


## Marimari

Zanima me ima li koja ženica da ide uskoro u Makedoniju na ivf?
Može li koji savjet sto može pomoći da bude uspjesan postupak?

----------


## Inesz

Poruke članice Alice138, novinarke koja se koristi forumom radi direktnog obraćanja članicama radi pisanja novinarski priča, su obrisane!

Uobičajena je i fer praksa da se novinari obrate RODI, a zatim RODA pozove članice i članove foruma/grupa na društvenim mrežama na suradnju s novinarima.

----------


## LaraLana

Pozdrav curama koje su pisale vezano za informacije za Sistinu.
Nije me bilo neko vrijeme pa ako treba kome kako pomoci pisite i pitajte!!

----------


## Dona1976

Bog, žene. Da vam se javim malo. Nisam imala volje ranije se javiti....Na žalost moj prvi transfer U Makedoniji je završio sa vanmateričnom trudnoćom.  U pzdu strininu!!!   :cupakosu:  Bila sam na laparoskopiji, odstranjen je jajovod i sada čekam nekakvu normalnu menstruaciju da vidimo kako ćemo dalje. Nemam nikakve zamjerke za kliniku, trio gđa Bistra, dr.Boban i dr.Popović izvanredni. Sve pohvale za njih. Ne znam šta da više napišem, ne želin vas bedirati... Nije još ništa gotovo..... Kad se oporavim i skupimo malo novaca idemo opet

----------


## LaraLana

Dona bas mi je zao. Kao sto i sama kazes jos nista nije gotovo. Kad skupite snage i novaca opet u nove pobjede.

Bistra je u racunovodstvu....diiiiivna gospodja.

Vi ste isli na donirane jajne stanice jel tako?
Jel imate koji smrznuti embrij?

Ako ti nije problem da napises malo neke informacije jer evo javilo se par cura u vezi donacije.

Kakve su ti pretrage trazili, js su iz Ukrajine smrznute ili?
Koji dan je bio transfer?
Dal se sto primjenjivalo na embrijima itd.
Takve informacije.
I cijena naravno.
Gdje ste odsjeli ako niste bili tu u blizini Sistine u Portalu ili Evrosetu?
Koliko dana je potrebno biti dole.

Sve ove informacije ce jako biti od koristi!!!

P.S. hvala da si se javila  :Smile:

----------


## Dona1976

Da išili smo na donaciju jajnih stanica. Mislim da je sve skupa koštalo oko 6750 Eura bez lijekova i naravno bez troškova puta i hotela. Samo donirane j.s. koštaju 4300 Eura, a ostalo je embrio transfer, PCSI i smrzavanje. Prije odlaska tamo treba sve ono standardno izvaditi, spermiogram, papa test, brisevi, krvne grupe.... isto kao i kod nas osim još vjenčani list radi njihovog ministarstva zdravstva. Mislim da su već cure tu pisale točno šta treba. A uostalom sve vam to kaže dr.Boban Janevski. Može se odmah kreniti sa vitaminima a kasnije se prati debljina endometrija i kad je iznad 6mm doktor zakazuje pregled. Zaboravila sam napisati da smo išli dva puta. Prvi put u 12 mj. na dogovor, upoznavanje, pregled, psihologa, pronalaska donorice. Pronašli su donoricu moje krvne krupe, sličnog izgleda, iste boje kose, očiju, i da Ukrajinka je, pokazali su nam njezinu sliku sada i kad je bila beba (ne znan zašto to, beba ko beba). Sve te papire oni šalju svom min.zdravstva i čeka se rješenje. To se sve obavilo u jednom danu i popodnesmo se vratili doma. Gđa. Bistra nam je objasnila da je kod njih skuplja donacija jer materijal ide Ukrajina-Češka-Makedonija. Jebga

----------


## Dona1976

Kad se dobije zeleno svjetlo od min.zdravstva može se kreniti sa protokolom kod sljedeće menstruacije. Ne znam sad točno kako je išlo ali uglavnom su kontrac.tablete određeno dana, pa Estrofem pa Decapeptyl. Moram pogledati papire kući. Nakon dva tjedna ide UZV endometrija i rezultat se javlja dr. Popoviću na viber (nema mail  :Undecided: ) 
Meni je jedna doktorica tu u Zagrebu izmjerila da mi je endometrij 6,3, dr. Popović je odmah zakazao pregled za tri dana i kad me on tamo pregledao endometrij je bio samo 4 i nešto. Popizdili smo. Odmah terapija estrofema na maksimum i naravno produžiti avionske karte, hotel, ma sve. Ostalo smo doli skoro deset dana a ne četiri koliko je planirano. To je bilo u ponedj. sljedeći pregled u četvrtak. U četvr. dobre vijesti, endometrij iznad 8mm i u petak odmrzavaju jajne stanice. Od osam jaj.stanica preživilo je 6 a od toga je MM oplodio sve ali 4 embrija su se pravilno djelila. U poned. ET od 2 embrija, 2 idu na led. Opet u klinici potpisivanje papira i to je više manje to. Još smo dva dana ostali jer nam je tako savjetovao doktor i u četvrtak rano ujutro smo išli avionom nazad.
E sad, da li je taj kasniji ET doveo do vanmaterične trudnoće, nemam pojma. To mi sad ništa ne znači... Samo znam da sljedeći put idem kod privatnika tj. kod nekog ko ima bolji UZV.

----------


## Dona1976

Inekcije protiv zgrušavanja krvi sam morala utimati i prije transfera i poslije, a inekcije progesterona samo posli. Barem mislim, moram provjeriti u papirima. 
Nakon 15 dana beta pozitivna, oprezno smo sretni, ponavljamo betu za dva dana-ne dupla se baš točno, za dva dana opet ponavljamo beta fino poduplana i za dva dana opet. Moja ginekologica me naračuje na pregled i na UZV nema trudnoće u maternici već u stjenci jajovoda. Slijedi laporoskopsko odstranjenje jajovoda i to je to. PHD nalaz je potvrdio da je to bila mala trudnoća  :Crying or Very sad:  
Kad vidiš na g.odjelu druge žene i njihove horore dobiješ snagu za boriti se dalje

----------


## Dona1976

Dolje smo bili u hotelu Portal odmah do klinike. 20 eura za noć. To nam je bilo najbliže a povoljno. Nemam zamjerke za hotel, čisto, uredno, a ljudi su stvarno srdačni

----------


## LF2

I mene to zanima? Koliko se čekaju jajne stanice? Kakva je priprema za transfer? I ako netko zna, koliko se dugo čeka odgovor od HZZO-A. Meni je plan predati zahtjev početkom srpnja pa me zanima, kad bi otprilike mi bio transfer?

----------


## LF2

Hvala na iscrpnom opisu. Dona1976, koliko si čekala rješenje od min.zdravstva iz Makedonije?

----------


## Dona1976

Oko mjesec dana ali vjerojatno zbog njihovih blagdana i godišnjih u siječnju. A i moraju ti javiti da su stigle jajne stanice. Ali to brzo jave, za tjedan dana možda i manje, i onda čekaš menstruaciju i kreće se...

----------


## LF2

> Oko mjesec dana ali vjerojatno zbog njihovih blagdana i godišnjih u siječnju. A i moraju ti javiti da su stigle jajne stanice. Ali to brzo jave, za tjedan dana možda i manje, i onda čekaš menstruaciju i kreće se...


Hvala, sljedeći tjedan idem na konzultacije tu kod moje mpo da mi napiše zahtjev za HZZO pa počinjemo skupljati sve polako.

----------


## Dona1976

Obećala sam vam moju terapiju za pripremu i poslije ETa. Možda će vama biti drugačija.
Znači drugi dan ciklusa kreće se sa kontrac.tabletama Mikroginon ( u Hrvatskoj nema tih tableta pa mi je dozvolio da pijem Adexa) i treba ih piti 21 dan.
Sedmi dan od tog istog ciklusa uzima se inekcija (ampula) Triptofena 0,1mg, naravno ni to nisam pronašla kod nas pa mi je umjesto toga dozvolio da uzimam Decapeptyl 0,1mg i to se uzima do 7 dana novog ciklusa. 
Estrofem se počinje piti od drugog dana tog novog ciklusa i pije se 3x3mg, doza se povećava ako se endometrij ne deblja dovoljno. 
8/9 dana ciklusa treba napraviti UZV endometrija i javiti doktoru. Dalje se stvari odvijaju po dogovoru. Savjet-UZV endometrija napravite kod nekog tko ima jako dobar aparat.

----------


## Dona1976

Čitavo vrijeme se piju vitamini.
Nakon ET-a terapija mi je bila:
Utrogestan 200mg vaginalno navečer
Prolutex (Progesteron) ujutro u trbuh (kad smo se vratili u HR nestalo je tog Prolutexa u ljekarnama pa sam uzimala Progesteron Depo 250mg, ima produljeno djelovanje pa ga se uzima svaki treći ili četvrti dan i jeftiniji je od Prolutexa)
Estrofem 3x5mg
Aspirin 100g navečer
Fraxiparim ujutro, 12 sati nakon Aspirina (ja sam ih davala u mišić na ruci da se ne bodem na isto mjesto, a tako su me i savjetovali)
Decortin, pola tablete ujutro, pola navečer
I vitamine naravno. Jako je inzistirao na Impryl,kojeg naravno ne možeš nabaviti kod nas. Onoliko koliko smo imali novaca kupili smo lijekova jer je jeftinije nego kod nas i ta ljekarna u klinici naravno ima sve šte žele tamošnji doktori.
Malo mi ide na živce šta dr.Popović nema mail, bojala sam se da nisam nešto krivo shvatila i da nije došlo do greške u prijevodu  :Smile:  i zato sam znala po par puta pitati iste stvari...
E jesam ga nadrobila....  :Wink: 
Nadam se da će nekome barem malo pomoći ova moja priča

----------


## LaraLana

Dona1976 da li si ti sama birala lijecnika ili je kod dr. Popovica bio prije termin slobodan vec kod dr. Lazarevskog? Osim ako ga nije bilo tad kad ste vi mogli ici dole!
Ja sam pisala o dr. Lazarevskom da je on glavni i zapravo osnivac Sistine. Vecinom svi zele kod njega.

I da....ima mail  :Wink:

----------


## Dona1976

Je u pravu si LaraLana za dr. Lazarevskog. Nas je dopao dr.Popović jer je dr. Lazarevski pa sa bicikle i slomiju nogu, mislim da se još nije vratio na posao. Znači kad smo se dogovarali u 11 mjesecu on je već bio na bolovanju.

----------


## LF2

Meni su isto u Acibadem, Istanbul inzistirali na Impryl. Ja sam ih pila 3 mjeseca. Ne znam dal' su pomogle. 
Btw, sviđa mi se terapija kojom pripremaju za transfer, vidim da ništa ne prepuštaju slučaju. Plan mi je otići u 8 mjesecu na konzultacije pa tamo odmah i kupiti sve što mu treba.

----------


## LF2

Dona, kad si ti bila na transferu? Kad ideš po druga dva?
Znači, u 12 mjesecu ste se išli dogovarati? Nakon koliko je bio transfer?

----------


## Dona1976

Bili smo na kraju drugog mjeseca. Transfer je bio 4.3. 
Najbitnije je da je dobra maternica i da je debeli endometrij, tako je rekao doktor.

Nadam se da će se situacija u Hrvatskoj popraviti šta se tiče donacije. Barem za sljedeće trudilice....Psihički me baš iscrpilo sve ovo... 

U FET ćemo kad mi se malo normalizira menstruacija, možda za mjesec/dva. Moram i ispitati kad dr. ide na GO

----------


## LF2

Imam osjećaj da neće ništa biti od donacija u Hrvatskoj.

----------


## vedre

Lara Lana hvala ti na javljanju. Svaka info je dobro došla.

----------


## vedre

Dona dala si nam puno informacija. Sviđa mi se njihova priprema za donaciju. I ja sam ih kontaktirala. Bojan mi je rekao kada sam ga zvala da se 2mj ceka odobrenje za uvoz js kod njih. A vidim da si ti navela da si cekala 1mj. To je dobro

----------


## LaraLana

Ja sam isla prvi put kraj treceg mjeseca. Obavila sve za taj jedan dan. To Boban organizira sve. Rekao mi je da prvo znaci ide komisija za odobrenje i onda se narucuje materijal i da to sve ide kroz cetvrti mj. U petom sam vec mogla ici u postupak ali nisam jer mi je zbog posla bolje odgovaralo da idem s ciklusom u sestom mj.

Tako da to ide sve relativno brzo.
Ja sam na prve konzultacije vec imala sve nalaze pripremljene sto su mi trazili.

Cure sretno svima ❤

----------


## LF2

Idem ja u 8 mjesecu na konzultacije, u međuvremenu ću tu predati papire na HZZO pa javim dojmove. Nadam se da ću uspjeti tamo u 10-11 mjesecu ići na postupak.

----------


## LF2

I nadam se da će mi HZZO odobriti postupak.

----------


## vedre

Ja već imam pripremljene sve nalaze za Mk. Zvala sam u Split na humanu da mi dr ispiše taj papir za hzzo a oni u Splitu mi dali termin za 1mj. Užas.

----------


## vedre

Cure, šta je Impryl? Za šta su te tablete?

----------


## LaraLana

Imajte na umu da oni ne propustaju Eshre kongres pa pogledajte kad je ove godine.
Dr. Lazarevski, Boban i Anete koja je glavni biolog obavezno idu.

Boban Janevski je najcesce prva tri tjedna u osmom mjesecu na godisnjem a dr. Lazarevski zna ici cak i pred kraj osmog mj. Svakako ih pitajte.
Boban Janevski mora biti dole kad budete isle jer on radi na donorskom programu.
Pa tako da si znate planirati!

Vedre cini mi se da su to prenatalne tbl. S aktivnim oblikom folne.
Probaj guglati.

----------


## LaraLana

> Ja već imam pripremljene sve nalaze za Mk. Zvala sam u Split na humanu da mi dr ispiše taj papir za hzzo a oni u Splitu mi dali termin za 1mj. Užas.


Božemesačuvaj!!!!!

----------


## vedre

A baš bozemesacuvaj. I jos sam im rekla da mi ne triba pregled ni nikakve konzultacije nego da cu im donit sve nalaze od svih postupaka i inace i da mi samo tribsju ispunit taj papir. Katastrofa majke mi.

----------


## vedre

LaraLana hvala za info. Po svemu kako gledam 1mj gubim sa njima iz Splita pa cekam 1mj do 45 dana da mi hzzo odobri pa onda na pregled u Mk i opet cekat 1mj ili vise za odobrenje za uvoz js

----------


## LF2

> Ja već imam pripremljene sve nalaze za Mk. Zvala sam u Split na humanu da mi dr ispiše taj papir za hzzo a oni u Splitu mi dali termin za 1mj. Užas.


Ajme užas, pa ako si njihov pacijent što nemaš neku prednost već? Užas. Na kraju će se sve odužiti zbog konzultacija da ti napiše zahtjev.
Evo link za Impryl. Ne znam jel mi pomoglo. Popila tri kutije. Samo znam da je skup.
https://impryl.com/

----------


## vedre

LF2 ja nikada nisam bila u postupku u kbc Split, nego Njemacka, Cito, Škvorc.. ali istl ne mogu virovat da tribam cekat 1mj

----------


## LF2

Stvarno nema nikakvog smisla. Pa to je više od pola godine??? Kaj ćeš napraviti?

----------


## vedre

Sutra cu pitati mog gina da li on zna nekoga.

----------


## LF2

A da odes opet kod Škvorca? Jel može on s obzirom da radi preko HZZO-a?

----------


## Argente

Ja bih nazvala sve ZG bolnice + Rijeku pa ih pitala da li bi tamo procedura bila brža. Možda ti se isplati jedan dan zaletit nego čekat pol godine.

----------


## vedre

Kada sam dobila taj papir od hzzoa odmah sam nazvala Škvorca jer sam bila u postupku kod njega i znam da mi on moze to ispisati. Sutradan mi se javio i rekao da mogu to i u Splitu. Vjerovatno je covjek mislio da mi je to blize pa da se ne zezam. Dr.iz Cita mi je odmah htio ispuniti ali kako on nema ugovor sa hzzom onda mi to ne vrijedi. Pricekat cu jos do sutra pa cu pitat svog gina. Pa onda mogu dalje zvati.

----------


## LF2

Sljedeći tjedan predajem zahtjev, drž'te fige  :Wink:

----------


## LaraLana

LF drzim  :fige:  da sto prije krenete u postupak!!!!

Vedre kakvo je stanje, jesi dobila kakve informacije da ti popune te papire?

----------


## LF2

Jel trebam još nešto znati prije neg predajem zahtjev u HZZO?

----------


## vedre

Lf2 dovoljno je da predaš zahtjev i uz to nalaze koje imaš.

----------


## vedre

LaraLana zvao ih je moj gin pa cu slj tjedan u Split da mi to ispune.

----------


## vedre

Lf2 ne sjecam se da li sam prije pisala ali na zahtjevu se potpišite i ti i muž

----------


## LF2

> Lf2 ne sjecam se da li sam prije pisala ali na zahtjevu se potpišite i ti i muž


E hvala, to me i zanimalo. Znam da trebamo nešto potpisati al sam mislila možda trebam tipa napisati na papir da smo suglasni.

----------


## LF2

Cure, Dona1976? Da li moram na konzultacije doći sa dragim? Ja planiram u 8 mjesecu jer sam na g.o, ali mislim sama jer on ne može. Budem još pitala i gđu.Bistru koja je btw.super. Za sad stvarno imam pohvale. Zvala ju je moja frendica iz Makedonije da pita ovo što me zanima, žena joj je uzela moj broj i javila mi se u roku od tri sekunde. Obožavam kad nitko ne komplicira. Za sada ide sve glatko. 
Jel netko opće zna po kojim kriterijima HZZO odobrava liječenje vani?

----------


## LaraLana

Cure citam vas i pratim. 
Ne znam kako to ide preko hzzo-a jer nije bio moj slucaj.
Drago mi je da imate dobru komunikaciju. To je vrlo bitno.

Vedre odlicno da ces to moci rijesiti cim prije pa da predas papire.

Sretno cure  :grouphug:

----------


## Dona1976

LF2, moraš doći s njim. Skupa morate obaviti dogovor, psihologa, embriologa..... To se sve u jedno jutro obavi.... Barem smo mi morali.
Pitaj Bistru ili još bolje dr.Bobana.

----------


## vedre

LF2 kako ti i Dona kaze. Triba bi i muž doći. Taj dan će vas njihov vozač odvest do psihologa. Tamo cete ispunit neke papire i to plaćate 100e. Tako su mi cure rekle.

----------


## LF2

Aha, ok. Ma bitno da se riješi u jednom danu. A odavde mi ne treba mišljenje psihologa kad predajem zahtjev za HZZO?
Bilo bi super da mi odobre do 8 mjeseca. Ali ne vjerujem zbog godišnjh, ili?

----------


## vedre

Odavde ti ne triba nista od psihologa. Ja virujen da bi prije 8.mj tribala dobit odobrenje. Ne mislim da ce toliko puno trajat.

----------


## LF2

> Odavde ti ne triba nista od psihologa. Ja virujen da bi prije 8.mj tribala dobit odobrenje. Ne mislim da ce toliko puno trajat.


Hvala ti. Nadam se.

----------


## inada

Cure koje ste isle ili idete na donaciju j.s.preko hzzo, da li treba prvo ici u Makedoniju na prve konzultacije, pregled i psihologa pa se onda ceka dozvola njihovog zdravstva za odobrenje donacije koje se salje na nas hzzo. Ili se moze prvo poslat zahtjev nasem hzzo-u da vidimo da li ce odobrit financiranje pa tek onda ici u Makedoniju na te prve konzultacije. Razmatram donaciju  j.s. ali ako mi zdravstvo nebi financiralo postupak u Makedoniji onda bi isli za Prag o svom trosku. Malo mi je puno 6300e za zamrznute j.s. iako su im rezultati cujem odlicni

----------


## LF2

Moraš prvo čekati odgovor od našeg HZZO da ti odobre liječenje tamo. Isto tako da predas zahtjev u HZZO moraš se istovremeno s njima u Makedoniji dogovarati, poslati im nalaze koje te traže da ti napišu da te primaju kao pacijenta i da ti izdaju račun koji zajedno sa zahtjevom od svog mpo doktora iz Hrvatske predajes u HZZO. Na konzultacije ideš kad ti odobre i tamo kreneš sve dogovarati.

----------


## LF2

A koliko košta u Pragu donacija? U vlastitom trošku? Jesu friske j.s?

----------


## inada

Hvala ti.
 U Pragu rade sa svjezim j.s. postupak donacije krece se od 4500e pa do 7500e, ovisno o tome koje sve dodatne metode uzmes

----------


## majic44

Pozdrav curke, mi planiramo isto za Makedoniju i danas sam se uspjela cuti preko maila sa doktoricom Bistrom i Bobanom. Meni je receno od moje mpo doktorice da posto je ona privatnik da njen zahtjev ne vrijedi pa da moram to dobiti od nekog drugog specijalista, kome da se obratim u Zagrebu za to?

----------


## inada

Zahtjev ti mora napravit mpo specijalist koji radi preko hzzo. Znaci dr Skvorc, ili netko od doktora iz Petrove, Vinogradske....
Meni se dr Boban ne javlja vec 2 tjedna. Zanima me kakvu papirologiju trebam dobiti od njih iz Makedonije da prilozim zahtjevu za hzzo

----------


## majic44

Mene totalno buni ta papirologija, voljela bi da mi netko kaze koji su mi koraci. Probat cu dobiti preporuku onda od dr. Skvorca. Sto onda kad to dobijem? I koje nalaze moramo imat prije nego dodjemo u Skopje na taj prvi sastanak/pregled? Mi nemamo jedino krvnu grupu/rh faktor i sida/hepatitisi jer nismo nikad dosli do ivf-a, tj.odma nam je preporucena donacija posto sam ja po hormonima prakticki u predmenopauzi.

----------


## Kadauna

dragi svi, otvorila sam novu temu te vas molim da se uključite: 
*djeca iz postupka s doniranim gametama, planirate li im reči?
*
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/93514-D...51#post3112251

----------


## LF2

Cure, jel ima netko sad nedavno da je dobio pozitivan odgovor za donaciju oocita, da im je cijeli trošak pokriven. Zanima me kolike su mi šanse da me odbiju. Odnosno, zanima me da li još uvijek stoji da pokrivaju cijeli postupak ili samo dio, ko za Prag.

----------


## Mikica79

Zdravo drage forumasice!
Ima li koja aktivna i u 2019?

----------


## Mikica79

Nova sam na forumu,nikako da se snadjem kako ovo funkcionise!
Molim pomoc clanica,vezano za donaciju j.c!

----------


## Mikica79

Treba mi donacija j.c
Osecam se uzasno i bedno

----------


## Mikica79

Zdravo svima
Nova sam na forumu molim pomoc.
Trbam donaciju j.c.Osecam se uzasno,jadno i bedno

----------


## Mikica79

Kolika je uspesnost sa doniranim j.c
u Makedoniji?

----------


## Mikica79

Zdravo svima,nova sam na forumu!
Imala sam dve ivf u sistini...bez uspeha ������
Predlozena mi je donacija j.c.Kolika je uspesnost zna li neko?

----------


## Inesz

Mikica79,

dobro došla na forum. 

Nemoj biti obeshrabrena, digni glavu gore. 
IVF postupci češće rezultiraju neuspjehom nego uspjehom i rođenjem živog djeteta.
IVF nije svemoguć.
Ako ti je savjetovana donacija, možeš prihvatiti donaciju ili ne. Možeš i potražiti dugo mišljenje u vezi postupaka sa tvojim jajnim stanicama. U tvojoj situaciji, čini mi se, važno je u miru dobro o svemu razmisliti.

Uspješnost IVF-a s doniranim stanicama ovisi o mnogim faktorima, među njima jedan od važnijih je dob (godine) žene koja donira jajne stanice. O uspješnosti postupaka u tvojoj klinici razgovaraj sa liječnicima tamo, jer mi ovdje niti ne znamo kolika je uspješnost IVF postupaka u hrvatskim klinkama.

Napiši još koju prouku, pa ćeš moći direktno postati, bez potrebe da administratorica odbri tvoje poruke.
O donaciji jajnih stanica dosta se piše i na ovaj temi:
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/83044-P...4%8CE%C5%A0KOJ

----------


## Mikica79

Inesz
Hvala puno na dobrodoslici

----------


## Mikica79

Na sta da obratim paznju prilikom izbora donora?
Molim sve koje su u mogucnosti neka mi odgovore!!!

----------


## LaraLana

Hej Mikica79,
Ja sam puno pisala na ovoj temi a i na temi samohrana majka
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/56286-s...i-banka-sperme
I na temi ivf za zene bez partnera
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/90321-I...e-bez-partnera
Evo ti linkovi pa procitaj malo.
I druge cure su pisale i ima jako puno korisnih informacija i odgovora na vjerojatno puno tvojih pitanja.

Kod odabira donora ovisi sto ti zelis i ocekujes.
Inace zadnju rijec ima Boban Janevski koji je biolog i radi na donorskom programu.
Donor mora biti anoniman jer je takav zakon!
Jedna zena samo jednom moze jednog donora naruciti za kojih imas za tri pokusaja.

Sretno i javi nam se!

----------


## LaraLana

Da me se pogresno ne razumije...
Materijal se narucuje za tri pokusaja. Ako sva tri ne uspiju za sljedece pokusaje se narucuje drugi donor!!!

----------


## LaraLana

> LaraLana
> Hvala ti puno,puno


Nema na cemu.
Ma neces biti, pozitivno razmisljaj u svakom slucaju.

Vidim da Cryos banka s kojom Sistina radi vise ne dozvoljava bez registracije da se gledaju donori.

Registriraj se i pogledaj donore.
Svedi na minimum tako da biras rasu, boju ociju itd.
Svakako stavi anoniman i prosireni profil.
Puno info.ces procitati. Sto za samog donora tako i za uzu obitelj i bake i djedove.
Eto to je to.
Sad je materijal cini mi se 3000 eura a ja sam 2014-te platila 2650 eura.

----------


## Mikica79

LaraLana
Je l ti pises o muskom donoru?

----------


## Mikica79

Meni treba donorka

----------


## LaraLana

> Na sta da obratim paznju prilikom izbora donora?
> Molim sve koje su u mogucnosti neka mi odgovore!!!


Jojjj oprosti.
Ovo me je povuklo da se radi o muskom!!!

----------


## LF2

Meni su rekli cijena oko 6 500 eura. Donorske jajne stanice dolaze 8 u paketu. Smrznute, naravno.
Možeš imati i svoju donorku.

----------


## Mikica79

Malo prelistah po netu,Janevski se bavi time?!

----------


## Mikica79

Malo sam i ja pogubljena,nije prijatno saznanje da mora donorka.

----------


## LF2

Nisam. Čekam rješenje od HZZO-a. Znam da je to previše za nas sama pomisao o donaciji jajnih stanica ali onako najiskrenije, nije me to previše pogodilo. Čak ni ne pridodajem previše pažnje tome. Mislim da je želja za djetetom veća. A situacija je takva da je to sad jedno od mogućih rješenja. I nadam se rješenje. Mi smo 5 godina po postupcima bez uspjeha i ovo možda uspije. Samo to gledam. Na donaciju gledam kao pomoć ostvarenju da dođemo do djeteta i ništa više od toga. Zahvalna sam da opće i postoji ta opcija.

----------


## Mikica79

LF2
Mi tri godine.Vreme ide nemam vise sta da cekam.Prilicno je skup postupak,mi cemo morati sami da snosimo troskove.
Zvala sam danas u Skopje,do kraja nedelje primaju "zahteve"porucuju materijal koji ce biti za septembar.Onda sledi druga porudzbina i to ce moci da se odradi u decembru.

----------


## Inesz

> Meni su rekli cijena oko 6 500 eura. Donorske jajne stanice dolaze 8 u paketu. Smrznute, naravno.
> Možeš imati i svoju donorku.


LF2 ovu info o smrznutim jajnim stanicama si dobila iz klinike? Ne rade sa svejžim oocitama?  :Sad: 
Od kud su donorice je li imaš info?

----------


## Inesz

Kako u Hrvatskoj unatoč zakonu koji dozvoljava donacije spolnih stanica iste se ne provode, ova tema nam je jako važna.

Molim vas da za postove koji nisu direktno vezani uz temu, npr. lijepe želje i ohrabrenja, kosistite druge teme foruma kao npr. ovu:
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/89556-O...86#post3116486

----------


## Mikica79

LF2
I meni su tako rekli,cena 6.500 € + terapija.Sve bi se uhvatilo oko 7.000 mozda i malo vise.

----------


## Mikica79

Jos jedna stvar,niko od njih ne garantuje da ce svih 8 j.c.preziveti odmrzavanje.Tako da platis 8 a ustvari mozes da dobijes samo 3-4...

----------


## Mikica79

Inesz
Nisam znala da za lepe zelje postoji druga stranica.
Mislim da nisam nista lose napisala.
Ali,ako ne moze ovde u redu,necu vise!

----------


## LaraLana

Cure dobro definirajte s njima dole cijene.
Katesplit je js 8 kom.platila 4300 eura.

E sad ako je jos ivf postupak oko 1600 do 1700 eura to je 6000 eura i eto jos od terapije sto vam prepisu.

To su utrogestani ili crinone gel.
Oboje moze na recept.
Estrofem isto tako.
Decortin isto moze na recept.
Aspirin ili Andol su jeftini-nije na recept.

Fraxiparin se jedino kupuje a netko ako ima dijagnozu hematolog pise preporuku pa tako da i to moze biti odobreno.

Tako da dobro se raspitajte i savjetujte sto ovdje na forumu sto sa svojim lijecnicima sto mozete dobiti.
Pitajte sve i trazite bez ustrucavanja!!!

Lunika i Katesplit su pisale.
Lunika je isla na donaciju embrija i kostalo je 6000 eura i pokriveno sve od strane RH.

A Katesplit o svom trosku.
Sjeme 3000 eura i js 4300 je platila.

Procitajte, mislim je na str.2 pa na dalje nesto o tome.

----------


## LaraLana

Cak smo negdje i pisale o js.
Iz Ukrajine su i smrznute.
Znala sam ime Klinike al sam zaboravila.

----------


## Mikica79

LaraLana
Oni izgleda menjaju cene kako im odgovara.
Juce sam razgovara sa Janevskim.Rekao mi je taj iznos +terapija.Malo me je cak i pozurivao kao ako sad ne porucite postupak cete moci tek u decembru da odradite...
Mislim,covece prvo mi treba da obezbedim novac uopste nije mali iznos.
Ne mogu za dva dana da izaberem donorku.Ne radi se to tako.Na kraj krajeva bolje i decembar,da vidim sa dr oko pripreme procitah ove da su neke forumasice imale dva-tri meseca terapiju kao pripremu za ET.

----------


## LaraLana

Gle da ispade tako. Ne da ga branim vec je bilo slucajeva gdje nije tako rekao pa dodju pacijenti za dva tri tjedna i hoce odmah u postupak a treba se cekati. E onda Janevski kaze ne moze odmah treba to i to onda pa zasto nam niste rekli. Kuzis, i ja da sam ne njegovom mjestu ne znam kako bi bilo ispravnije da postupim. Komisija se isto mora proci i dobiti odobrenje a i to isto malo traje.

Oni ti cekaju da se nakupi malo pacijenata i onda ide narudzba. Tako i oni sparaju za dostavu kuzis.

----------


## LaraLana

Zato sve ovo pisem da se nitko ne ustrucava bilo sto pitati jer to nisu mali novci. Pa biti i dosadni ako treba.
Sve vi to placate, svaku njihovu izgovorenu rijec.

Ja nemam zamjerki za njih dole. Sve je islo brzo.
Dosla sa svim nalazima krajem treceg, narucili materijal jer sam znala da ce ici tad narudzba.
I u petom sam mogla u postupak.al nisam vec u sestom isla. 
S njima sam.stupila u kontakt dva tri mjeseca prije i tako komunicirali dok nisam prvi put isla dole.

----------


## Inesz

Zadnjih godina očito je da su klinike obavile tranziciju sa svježih jajnih stanica na smrznute jajne stanice u donacijskim programima IVF-a.

Na žalost, koliko god postupci zamrzavanja i odmrzavanja oocita tehnički i tehnološki napredovali, ostaje i dalje činjenica da je u stopa živorođenja u tim slučajevima i dalje puno niža nego sa svježim jajnim stanicama.

Ima li šanse da dobijete postupke sa svježim jajnim stanicama u makedonskim klinikama? Ima li donorica?

----------


## LF2

Meni su dali za donaciju, PICSI, ET i pregled cijenu 6500 eura, od toga je donacija 4300 eura.
Evo i link od banke: https://www.first-egg-bank.com/en/

----------


## LF2

Donorica nema. Možeš svoju dovesti i donoricu, ne stariju od 36 godina, traže određene pretrage za nju (hormone, štitnjaču, hepatitise, HIV, kariogram...nešto tipa što i nas traže za postupke). I još dodatne pretrage nakon što je upozna, ako ima potrebe. Rodni list od obje ne stariji od 6 mjeseci. 
Što se tiče jajnih stanica piše na stranicama kolika su očekivanja( e sad, o tom potom). 
Paket od 6 j.s - očekivanja su 1 embrij (6-10 stanica) 3 dan.
Paket od 8 j.s - očekivanja su 2 embrija
Paket od 12 j.s - očekivanja su 3 embrija
Nama u cijenu idu paket od 8 j.s.
Kao što vidite, nije baš nešto al eto.
Moj slučaj je da sam zadnji dva puta od 8 SVOJIH  j.s dobila 6 savršenih blastocista pa opet sve kromosomski abnormalne tako da....
Sve ukupnog 7 IVF-ova sa savršenim blastocistama. 
Prihvaćam i ovo. Pogotovo ako ide preko HZZO-a.

----------


## LF2

Razmišljala sam i o donorki da je nađem i možda bi netko pristao ali nakon dugog razmišljanja, bolje anonimno.  Moje razmišljanje.

----------


## LF2

Mi isključivo idemo u MK zato što HZZO pokriva sve. Da nas odbije, naravno da bi išla u Prag na svježe ali onda na vlastiti trošak jer mi 1000 eura ne znači previše, pogotovo načekavnja da mi odobre ili ne.

----------


## LF2

> LF2 ovu info o smrznutim jajnim stanicama si dobila iz klinike? Ne rade sa svejžim oocitama? 
> Od kud su donorice je li imaš info?


Informacije su sve iz Sistina Acibadem. Iz Ukrajine su. Stavila sam link od koje banke. Kontaktirala sam i tu banku. Potvrdili su da rade s Makedonijom. Dalje nisam ulazila u detalje jer još nije vrijeme da tražim donorku. Mene je najviše zanimalo na koje bolesti ih testiraju jer me strah tih kromosomskih anomalija pogotovo što u našem slučaju ne znamo zašto su embriji takvi. Pretpostavlja se da su moje j.s s obzirom da je spermiogram uredan uvijek (makar, gluposti...al ajde). A i kariogrami su uredni.
Makedonija ne radi PGD i tu me jako strah.

----------


## LF2

> Gle da ispade tako. Ne da ga branim vec je bilo slucajeva gdje nije tako rekao pa dodju pacijenti za dva tri tjedna i hoce odmah u postupak a treba se cekati. E onda Janevski kaze ne moze odmah treba to i to onda pa zasto nam niste rekli. Kuzis, i ja da sam ne njegovom mjestu ne znam kako bi bilo ispravnije da postupim. Komisija se isto mora proci i dobiti odobrenje a i to isto malo traje.
> 
> Oni ti cekaju da se nakupi malo pacijenata i onda ide narudzba. Tako i oni sparaju za dostavu kuzis.


Koliko vidim na stranici od banke dobivaju klinike popuste ovisno koliko paketa naruče. Tako da, mora da je to. Tipa i besplatnu dostavu za određeni broj, besplatan paket etc....
Sve je to biznis  :Smile:

----------


## LF2

[QUOTE=Inesz;3116488]Kako u Hrvatskoj unatoč zakonu koji dozvoljava donacije spolnih stanica iste se ne provode, ova tema nam je jako važna.

I mene ovo fascinira jer je vrlo jednostavno. Ako je dozvoljena donacija zasto to ne mogu ovdje, pa i dovesti svoju donoricu npr. ako već nema donorki. A ima ih. Već su mi dvije frendice rekle da bi mi dale svoje j.s koje su ih dobile puno i na kraju morali baciti jer je problem kod malog broja spermija bilo u njihovim slučajevima. 
Ajde na stranu to. Ali, što je problem napraviti suradnju s nekom bankom i kupovati od njih. Tipa kao i Makedonija. Mislim da je kod nas problem više moralnih vrijednosti i prizivanja savjesti. Ma jooojjj.

----------


## LaraLana

> Koliko vidim na stranici od banke dobivaju klinike popuste ovisno koliko paketa naruče. Tako da, mora da je to. Tipa i besplatnu dostavu za određeni broj, besplatan paket etc....
> Sve je to biznis


E upravo tako, al oni su napravili savrsen biznis. Pametno!
Steta da ne rade PGD i iznenadjuje me jer jako puno ulazu u kliniku i svoje biologe.

Vidjet cete sve vi koje idete dole. Klinika je kao svemirski brod na 5 katova. Na 5 katu je ivf odjel i kad izadjes iz lifta lijevo pa odmah vrata desno.
Docekat ce vas Bistra, zena koja radi administraciju i vecinom je tu odmah za pultom gdje se i javite kad ste dosli.

U labosu je glavna Aneta kao biolog pa je odmah tu i Boban Janevski koji je rastrgan na sto strana.

Preuredili su to oni malo od kad sam ja bila prvi put 2014-te pa do 2017-te.
Planiram ih uskoro posjetit kad se svi vrate s godisnjeg.

Inace svi zele kod dr. Lazarevskog pa njihovi pacijenti preko fonda dugo cekaju.
Inace privat dodju brzo na red!

----------


## Mikica79

Ma ja znam kako izgleda klinika,kod njih sam radila ivf.
Nego sto rece LF2 za testove donorki,kaze Janevski rade se samo testovi na hiv,hepatitis i sifilis.
Ja pitah za genetiku kaze ne nijednoj.Ali kao svaka donorka mora da ima svoje rodjeno dete.
Koliko je sad tacno ne znam

----------


## Mikica79

Mene najvise to i plasi.Ta genetika...

----------


## LaraLana

> Ma ja znam kako izgleda klinika,kod njih sam radila ivf.
> Nego sto rece LF2 za testove donorki,kaze Janevski rade se samo testovi na hiv,hepatitis i sifilis.
> Ja pitah za genetiku kaze ne nijednoj.Ali kao svaka donorka mora da ima svoje rodjeno dete.
> Koliko je sad tacno ne znam


Kod kojeg dr si bila u postupku u sistini?
Donaciju ti predlozio dr ili biolog?

----------


## Mikica79

LF2
Molim te sta je PGD?

----------


## Mikica79

LaraLana
Prvo sam krenula kod K.Kuzevske,pa sam onda presla kod Lazarevskog.Donaciju mi je on predlozio.

----------


## Mikica79

Jos i ovo,kaze mozete imati svoju donorku.Razmisljala sam o sestri njeni geni su mi najblizi ali...da nekog dovodim u situaciju da se kljuka silnim hormonima ne mogu.
Ja sam ovaj put stimulaciju jako lose podnela...

----------


## LF2

Od genetike samo kariogram i na cisticnu fibrozu ih testiraju. PGD je predimplantacijsko genetsko testiranje. Uzmu stanice od zametka i testiraju kromosome prije implantacije. To sam radila u Istanbulu, tako smo i otkrili razlog svih neuspjeha. Da, sestra ima genetski materijal kao ti, tako da bi bilo najbolje. Moja starija se ponudila ali ima preko 40 godina a mlađa se nije izjasnila a i ne želim je dovoditi u situaciju gdje me ne može odbiti. Ima razloga zašto se nije izjasnila.
Mikica79, jeste razmišljali o Pragu na svježu donaciju? Pitam s obzirom da ionako ideš na vlastiti trošak.

----------


## Mikica79

LF2
U pravu si ne mozemo ih terati ipak su ovo "krupne stvari"
Ne mogu da razmisljam o Pragu,problem mi je viza.Imam dva drzavljanstva a nijedan pasos bezvizni.
Srbija-Kosovo

----------


## Mikica79

LF2
Hvala na objasnjenju za PGD

----------


## LF2

Inesz, jedno hipotetsko pitanje. Ako zakon dozvoljava donaciju da li po tome mogu tužiti državu? S obzirom da ju ne mogu pomaknuti  :Smile: 
Ili se drzava ogradila s time da nam dozvoljava da se liječimo vani?

----------


## pak

Mi smo donaciju nakon 11 postupaka odradili u Španjolskoj. Donori se ne biraju, anonimni su. Klinika odabire po tvom fenotipu. Išli smo sa svježim js i imali smo sreće, uspijeli iz prve. 11 js 9 blastica. Za koji dan očekujem FET i nadamo se pojačanju.
 Cijena je viša od Makedonije i Praga. Oko 11000 eur sa lijekovima ali mi smo bili u obostranoj donaciji pa je tako i cijena malo viša. 

Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## LF2

Smijem pitati zasto obostrana donacija?

----------


## pak

> Smijem pitati zasto obostrana donacija?


Obostrani problem [emoji6]. Od zadnjih 7 postupaka samo 1 smo dobili stanicu + OAT u najboljem slučaju a variralo je i na gore nije nikako dobra kombinacija pa su nas i godine stigle kada nije bilo više vremena  isprobavati.Zatrudnila sam za 40.rođendan 1.put

Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## LF2

Ponekad stvarno treba stati i realno sagledati stvari. Jer zapravo je najteže odustati. Idemo postupak po postupak. Aj da probam još jednom, pa još jednom i tako prođe vrijeme....
Kod nas je problem što smo uvijek dobivali odlične blastocista. I to bi se uvijek 75% oplodilo i došlo do blastocista. Tek smo ove godine saznali da su kromosomske anomalije u pitanju. Naravno, ne znači da se neće potrefiti trudnoća ali realno, preko 20 savršenih blastocista u 7 postupaka nisam ostala trudna. Ustvari, jesam...4-5 biokemijske i vanmaternična.
Vidim kod vas bilo svježe i jedno i drugo. Jeste dugo čekali?

----------


## Mikica79

Procitah na nekoj stranici da studentkinje u Makedoniji prodaju j.celije za 500-1.000€.Ali kako doci do njih!!!
Malo me je tekst koji je napisala mislim LF2 od8 zamrznutih j.c da se dobiju 2 embriona obeshrabrio!
Sta ako ne uspe vto,sta dalje?!
Muke nase niko ne zna...

----------


## pak

> Ponekad stvarno treba stati i realno sagledati stvari. Jer zapravo je najteže odustati. Idemo postupak po postupak. Aj da probam još jednom, pa još jednom i tako prođe vrijeme....
> Kod nas je problem što smo uvijek dobivali odlične blastocista. I to bi se uvijek 75% oplodilo i došlo do blastocista. Tek smo ove godine saznali da su kromosomske anomalije u pitanju. Naravno, ne znači da se neće potrefiti trudnoća ali realno, preko 20 savršenih blastocista u 7 postupaka nisam ostala trudna. Ustvari, jesam...4-5 biokemijske i vanmaternična.
> Vidim kod vas bilo svježe i jedno i drugo. Jeste dugo čekali?


 Nismo dugo čekali. 1.odlazak na konzulatacije sa svim nalazima i odmah odradili spermio. Tada su nam rekli kolike su nam šanse samo sa donacijom js a kolike sa obostranom i odlučili smo da nemamo ni vremena ni novaca više za isprobavanje. Ispunili svu dokumentaciju i kroz manje od mjesec dana su nam javili da imaju donore. Obzirom da su Španjolci tamnoputi a mi totalna suprotnost rekli su da će možda malo potrajati ali eto nije. Mogli smo odmah u postupak. 
Za donore rade neke šire pretrage i za neke imaju određenu i širu genetiku. To je opcija koju nude i plaća se. Mi smo se zadovoljili osnovnim. I da je dijete od naših stanica ne bi imalo savršeni genetski kod

Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Inesz

> Procitah na nekoj stranici da studentkinje u Makedoniji prodaju j.celije za 500-1.000€.Ali kako doci do njih!!!
> Malo me je tekst koji je napisala mislim LF2 od8 zamrznutih j.c da se dobiju 2 embriona obeshrabrio!
> Sta ako ne uspe vto,sta dalje?!
> Muke nase niko ne zna...


A, ne znam baš da prodaju jajne stanice. :Shock:  Bit će da žene dobiju neki iznos za nadoknadu nužnih troškova.

----------


## Mikica79

Pak
Napisala bih vam lepe zelje,ali ne moze na ovoj stanici

----------


## Mikica79

Inesz
Ne znam vise ni sama,svasta procitah.Zbrka mi je u glavi.

----------


## LF2

Jajne stanice mahom doniraju ovdašnje studentice, uz naknadu od dvije prosječne plaće što iznosi oko 380 eura.
Evo link....
https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.vec...portasa-999858

----------


## pak

> Pak
> Napisala bih vam lepe zelje,ali ne moze na ovoj stanici


Hvala

Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Inesz

> Inesz
> Ne znam vise ni sama,svasta procitah.Zbrka mi je u glavi.


Makedonski Zakon o biomedicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji ne dozvoljava plaćanje davateljima za spolne stanice i embrije, ne dozvoljava ni oglašavanje kako bi se pronašli donori niti bilo kakvo sklapanje ugovora među stranakama o darivanju spolnih stanica i embrija. 

Dozvoljena je kompenzacija troškova darovateljima i darovateljicama.

----------


## Tinca18

LF2 molim te mozes mi napisati sto si sve predala uz zahtjev za lijecenje u inozemstvu.

----------


## LF2

Zahtjev od doktorice, papir da živimo u izvanbračnoj zajednici, odnosno vjenčani list, naše kopirane zdravstvene sa obje strane i osobne da vide OIB i MBO, naše podatke u smislu mail I broj telefona, papu, briseve, spolne hormone, hormone štitnjače, AMH, hepatitis markere moje i njegove, kariogram e, zadnje otpusno pismo od IVFa. Na zahtjev se potpišite.
Bitan ti je zahtjev a ostalo stavi sve kaj imaš i što misliš da je važno da ti odobre. Tak su meni rekli.
Ja stvarno imam hrpu toga i sve sam im dala  :Smile:  al ne sekiraj, oni te zovu ako im nešto treba dodatno.

----------


## Tinca18

Ok. Hvala ti puno.

----------


## Medo2711

Mozete mi reci gdje nosim papire za odobrenje za donaciju?U bilo koji hzzo ili?Hvala na info..spremam se za makedoniju

----------


## vedre

Medo, mozes poslati i poštom na: HZZO, direkcija, Margaretska 3, p.p.157, 10000 Zagreb

----------


## Mikica79

Pokusah da pogledam donorke,ali nikako da se ulogujem.
Zna li neko kako da to uradim?

----------


## Medo2711

> Medo, mozes poslati i poštom na: HZZO, direkcija, Margaretska 3, p.p.157, 10000 Zagreb


Hvala

----------


## Medo2711

Cure sta ste pisale tocno u emailu.Moze koji primjer?Ima koja tocan i email adresu gdje poslati.Hvala vam...toliko sam uzbudena i malo u stresu.Neznam sta bi napisala im..

----------


## LF2

Najbolje poštom ili osobno odnjet zahtjev sa cijelom dokumentacijom. Gore ti je vedre napisala adresu i ja sam ti napisala sto sam im sve slala. Moraš ti mpo doktor napisati zahtjev i dalje se sve konzultiraš sa njim.

----------


## LF2

Ne znam dal' možeš mailom kad moraš poslati, odnosno odnjet original zahtjev.

----------


## Medo2711

Misla sam na makedoniju?hvala

----------


## vedre

Šalješ na   bistra.kokinovska@acibademsistina.mk

Napišeš, Poštovani, ja sam iz Hrvatske. Odabrali smo vasu kliniku za postupak donacije jajne stanice. Naš hzzo nam sufinancira  taj postupak pa bih vas molila da mi posaljete predračun. U prilogu vam dostavljam naše nalaze.

Ime i prezime, obi, adresu i br mobitela napisi im.

----------


## vedre

Ja sam ti doslovno tako napisala.

----------


## Medo2711

> Ja sam ti doslovno tako napisala.


Hvala ti.Mogu im napisati email prije nego cekam rijesenje sa hzzo.20.8 ce mi moja mpo ispuniti papire za hzzo?

----------


## vedre

Oni u Makedoniji ti trebaju dat taj predračun kojeg šalješ skupa sa svojim nalazima u naš hzzo i skupa sa tim zahtjevom za lječenj u inozemstvu kojeg ce ti ta tvoja dr ispuniti

----------


## Medo2711

> Oni u Makedoniji ti trebaju dat taj predračun kojeg šalješ skupa sa svojim nalazima u naš hzzo i skupa sa tim zahtjevom za lječenj u inozemstvu kojeg ce ti ta tvoja dr ispuniti


Hvala

----------


## LF2

E da, Tinca18...gore sam ti pisala što sam sve slala u HZZO. I predračun moraš obavezno poslati zajedno sa zahtjevom. To dobiš od klinike za koju se odlučiš.
Thnx Vedre  :Wink:  znala sam da sam nešto zaboravila napisati.

----------


## Tinca18

> E da, Tinca18...gore sam ti pisala što sam sve slala u HZZO. I predračun moraš obavezno poslati zajedno sa zahtjevom. To dobiš od klinike za koju se odlučiš.
> Thnx Vedre  znala sam da sam nešto zaboravila napisati.


Što sve vam je doktor napisao na zahtjevu za liječenje u inozemstvu?

S obzirom da nismo iz zg, zanima me da znam tražiti što da mi napišu, kako  ne bi morali ponovo u Petrovu da nam ga ispravljaju.

----------


## vedre

Moja dr je napisala: Par se od 2008.god lječi od neplodnosti.  Prošli su 15 postupaka oplodnje. Fsh povišen, amh nizak. Ljecili su se u Njemackoj, Splitu, Cito i kod Škvorca. Izrazito smanjena ovarijska rezerva. U posljednje 2 stimulacije jajnici nisu ni reagirali na terapiju te su postupci prekinuti.

To je napisala pod br.3

----------


## vedre

Na drugom listu pod točkom 6. napisati u koju kliniku želiš...znači....Acibadem Sistina, Skopje, Makedonija

----------


## vedre

Pod br.11 triba napisat: 2 odlaska (jednom na konzultacije i drugi put davanje sjemena i oplodnja tj.donacija)

----------


## vedre

I na kraju desno pod 12. potpišite se i ti i muž. Tako su mi oni iz hzzoa rekli i baš me zbog toga napomenuli da se obavezno oboje potpišemo.

----------


## Tinca18

Hvala vedre

----------


## LF2

Obavezno poštambiljati, da ne zaborave ovi koji ti pišu zahtjev.

----------


## Medo2711

Ja poslala email u Makedoniju.Na godisnjem su do ponedeljka.Tako dobila odg.Cure kako ste isle do dolje autom,avionom...Sta pokrivaju ovi u hzzo.Sve ili?

----------


## vedre

Medo ja mislim da oni pokrivaju troskove u vrijednosti autobusne karte....ako se varam ispravite me???
Mi smo odlucili za sada sa avionom.

----------


## Medo2711

> Medo ja mislim da oni pokrivaju troskove u vrijednosti autobusne karte....ako se varam ispravite me???
> Mi smo odlucili za sada sa avionom.


Neznam..zato pitam vas jel mozda znate..Kad se vi spremate u Makedoniju i jel vam je to prvi put?☺

----------


## vedre

Meni je prvi put za Mk. Sada cekamo odobrenje od našeg hzzoa.

----------


## LF2

I meni je prvi put u MK. Vedre, kad si ti predala zahtjev? Ja sredinom lipnja, prije onih praznika.

----------


## LF2

Nakon ljeta, u rujnu će avionske karte za Skopje biti 810 kn. Povratne i ide svaki dan. Samo naštimati dane. I tako su cijelu godinu skoro, po ljeti su skuplje. Autobus je oko 750 kn. Ne isplati se autobusom jer putuješ oko 10-12 sati. Ako su na granici gužve, još više.

----------


## Medo2711

Sve skoro idemo prvi put...sretno cure koje idu prije mene.Javljaj te nam iskustva.Hvala za karte i ja mislim avionom.Jer i autom je dugi put.A sa avionom si dolke za sat i 20 min.

----------


## Tinca18

I ja cu prvi put, al ja tek moram predati zahtjev hzzo, jer sam tek 28.8.narucena u Petrovu na ispunjavanje zahtjeva.
Drago mi je da nas je nekoliko ovdje, i da se pratimo....

----------


## vedre

Ne pada mi na pamet više bus ni auto. Za Prag smo putovali 14 sati. Ajme kad se sjetim. Tada su avionske bile oko 500e pa nam je bilo puno. Ali ovo sad za Mk 800kn je odlično.

----------


## vedre

Lf2 mislim da sam predala sada krajem 7.mj

----------


## Medo2711

> I ja cu prvi put, al ja tek moram predati zahtjev hzzo, jer sam tek 28.8.narucena u Petrovu na ispunjavanje zahtjeva.
> Drago mi je da nas je nekoliko ovdje, i da se pratimo....


Ja sam 20.8 isto u Petrovu narucena
Kod kojeg si dr.

----------


## Tinca18

Kod dr. Streleca, on mi je i radio histeroskopije radi Asherman sy.

----------


## Rikku

> Pozdrav svima. Evo mene s najljepšim mogućim vijestima. )
>    Sve sam obavila i sad sam doma i čekam bebu. JUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPIIIIIII  IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII. HAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!
>    Još uvijek ne vjerujem da se sve događa i ostvaruje, ali čuda su moguća i dešavaju se.
> 
>  Dakle, da krenem gdje sam stala prilikom posljednje objave. Nakon obavljenih pretraga na koje sam poslana od strane specijalista humane reprodukcije iz Petrove sa svim nalazima i ostalom dokumentacijom (zahtjevom za liječenje u inozemstvu) obratila sam se ponovo u Petrovu bolnicu gdje sam s obzirom na svoju dijagnozu od strane Referentnog centra Ministarstva zdravstva (RH)za humanu reprodukciju, ginekološku endokrinologiju i postmenopauzu upućena u Kliničku bolnicu Acibadem Sistina, Centar za medicinski potpomognutu oplodnju u Skopju u Makedoniji. 
> Zahtjev za priznavanjem troškova liječenja u inozemstvu podnijela sam HZZO-u, Direkciji koji je donio Rješenje kojim mi je odobreno liječenje u navedenoj ustanovi, a s time u vezi priznali su sve troškove samog postupka medicinski potpomognute oplodnje, kao i troškove prijevoza iz mog mjesta prebivališta do Skopja i natrag. U Skopje sam išla u dva navrata s time da su u oba navrata bili priznati troškovi prijevoza prema najkraćoj relaciji prema službenom daljinomjeru javnog prijevoznika.
> 
> 
> Eto, nadam se da Vam je sve jasno, ako nije, pitajte.


Lunika, mene su danas u Vinogradskoj odbili, tj. doktor Kuna je odbio potpisati mi zahtjev za liječenjem u inozemstvu pa ću te privatno kontaktirati. Ja nemam jajovode, a nemam partnera pa on tvrdi za po RH zakonu nemam pravo na oplodnju u inozemstvu. Svakako ću ti se javiti. Nisam ostvarila trudnoću nikada zbog endometrioze, na operaciji su mi u 1. mjesecu izvadili jajovode i sad bih trebala na IVF jer trudnioća se smatra lijekom za ednometriozu, a kako kad nemaš partnera? Apsurd.

----------


## Rikku

Budući da nemam jajovode, moram na IVF, a budući da nemam ni partnera, moram predati zahtjev za liječenjem u inozemstvu. Međutim, danas mi je doktor Kuna u Vinogradskoj odbio potpisati jer tvrdi da ja nemam pravo po RH zakonima na to. Svakako se moram još raspitati, no ako ništa, sama ću si platiti postupak u Makedoniji, iako je mi je AMH samo 6,8, pa razmišljam je li to uzalud već bačen novac.

----------


## Inesz

Rikku, dobro došla na forum.


Žao mi je zbog iskusta s profesorom Kunom u Vinogradskoj. Mogao bi i malo pročitati Zakon o medicinski pomognutoj oplodnji..

Imaš pravu na liječenje u cilju ostvarivanja trudnoće. Solo si žena, nemaš jajovode - što drugo nego IVF uz donaciju? Kako u Hr nema heterolognih postupaka, možeš pravo na liječenje ostvariti samo u inozemstvu? 

Strašan je način na koji ti je uskrćeno pravo na postupke kojima bi pokušala ostvariti trudnoću. 

Možda se profesor nada da će ti narasti novi jajovodi ili da bi se čudo neke patenogeneze moglo dogoditi?

Privatni liječnici ne mogu ti dati preporuku za liječenje u inozemstvu. Možeš pokušati u Petrovoj ili ponovno u Vinogradskoj.

AMH nije sjajan, ali svakako se može pokušati postupak. Kojih si godina?

----------


## LF2

Lunika, daj mi pliz malo napiši kako to ide u stilu, kolko ih se odmetnuli, koliko se oplodilo, da li rade transfer 3d ili čekaju blastociste?

----------


## LF2

> Lunika, daj mi pliz malo napiši kako to ide u stilu, kolko ih se odmetnuli, koliko se oplodilo, da li rade transfer 3d ili čekaju blastociste?


Zašto ne nalazim postove od Lunike?
Rikku, stvarno ne vjerujem, pa imaš pravo na to. Koliko vidim, cure u tvojoj situaciji su dobile odobreno od HZZO-a za liječenje u MK.

----------


## LF2

*odmrznuli (autocorrect)

----------


## Rikku

Hvala svima na podršci, odmah mi je lakše kad vidim da možda ipak imam pravo. Ne znam, ovaj doktor je rekao da sam mu prvi takav slučaj i da mi ne može potpisati zahtjev jer je to za njega protiv zakona RH i donor po tom zakonu ne smije biti anoniman. Idem u ponedjeljak privatno kod dr. Vrčića (koji radi u Petrovoj) po još jedno mišljenje o tome pa ću vam javiti sve.

Trudnoća je meni i lijek za endometriozu zbog koje sam ujedno i godinama neplodna.

Imam 35 godina, dakle vrijeme mi je, pokušavam zatrudniti barem 8 godina, a sad kad nemam partnera ni jajovoda, IVF mi je jedina opcija.

Joj, baš ste me oraspoložile sad. HVALA.

----------


## Argente

> Rikku, dobro došla na forum.
> 
> 
> Žao mi je zbog iskusta s profesorom Kunom u Vinogradskoj. Mogao bi i malo pročitati Zakon o medicinski pomognutoj oplodnji..
> 
> Imaš pravu na liječenje u cilju ostvarivanja trudnoće. Solo si žena, nemaš jajovode - što drugo nego IVF uz donaciju? Kako u Hr nema heterolognih postupaka, možeš pravo na liječenje ostvariti samo u inozemstvu? 
> 
> Strašan je način na koji ti je uskrćeno pravo na postupke kojima bi pokušala ostvariti trudnoću. 
> 
> ...


X
Duboko se zgražam. Nevjerojatno mi zvuči da Kuna to ne zna?!
Idi u Petrovu. Sretno!

----------


## vedre

Cure, Lunika nije pisala u zadnjih 1god. To je njezin stari post.

----------


## LF2

Vedre, zvala sam HZZO, kaže da su pisali požurnice ali je zahtjev na vještačenju i dalje, pretpostavljam zbog godišnjih. A kao moraju riješiti u 30 dana, a ne rješavaju. Malo me nasekiralo što je jedna cura pisala da je čekala 4 mjeseca. S druge strane, ako uzmemo u obzir da i ovi u Makedoniji skupljaju pacijentice pa onda naručuju, pitanje dal' ćemo opće ove godine u postupak. A baš sam se nadala da će to brzo ići. Relativno brzo.

----------


## LaraLana

I koliko sam ja skuzila Lunika je isla na donaciju embrija!!!
Nije pisala detalje pa predpostavljam da se radilo o smrznutim embrijima.

6000 € je kostalo a da je isla na svjeze js i spermatozoide to bi bilo puno skuplje.

----------


## LaraLana

Cure nadam se da cete sto prije u postupak i da ce to uskoro krenuti. Vrijeme je go a kad je to u Hr sve stane u srpnju i kolovozu.
Predpostavljam da Vedre koja je predala u sedmom mj.i sad koji predaju papire ce dobiti u par dana razlike.

Kako god posto Boban Janevski radni na donorskom programu bez njega nista ne moze ici u narudzbu i on je svakako uvijek na go u osmom mj.

Sretno i pisite kao i do sad detalje jer ovo su vrlo korisne informacije za sve  :Heart:

----------


## LaraLana

> Bravo Robertina, čestitam Robertina od srca, nadam se da i ti od kad si se vratila iz Makedonije jedeš više ajvara.
> 
> Radilo se o donaciji embrija, a postupak u Sistini košta 6.000,00 eura i sve je pokriveno od strane RH, odnosno iz troškova obveznog zdravstvenog osiguranja.


Evo dobro sam zapamtila.
Kod Lunike se radilo o donaciji embrija!!!

----------


## LaraLana

> Vedre, zvala sam HZZO, kaže da su pisali požurnice ali je zahtjev na vještačenju i dalje, pretpostavljam zbog godišnjih. A kao moraju riješiti u 30 dana, a ne rješavaju. Malo me nasekiralo što je jedna cura pisala da je čekala 4 mjeseca. S druge strane, ako uzmemo u obzir da i ovi u Makedoniji skupljaju pacijentice pa onda naručuju, pitanje dal' ćemo opće ove godine u postupak. A baš sam se nadala da će to brzo ići. Relativno brzo.


Bez brige, krenut ce to.
I Makedoncima je u interesu da to ide sto prije i da im se plate postupci  :Wink:

----------


## vedre

Cure drage, preostaje nam samo čekati. Ja ne virujen da ce to bit 4mj. Nema šanse. Problem je i zbog godisnjih ali rijesiti ce se.

----------


## vedre

LF2 to stvatno prvi put cujem da je netko cekao 4mj. Pretezno se to bilo rjesavalo 45 dana do 2mj max.
Pa nismo ja i ti toliko nesritne da cemo cekat 4mj :Heart:

----------


## LF2

Pa eto, ja predala oko 15.6. Što je najbolje, prije tjedan dana sam bila privatno u Makedoniji i nadala se da ću dobit zahtjev pa riješiti konzultacije ali ništa. 
Napisala cura na fejsu u grupi da je predala u 4 mjesecu, a odobrenje dobila ovaj mjesec.

----------


## vedre

A jbt tebi je sad znaci 2mj. Pas mater.

----------


## vedre

Lf2 u kojoj si grupi na fejsu. Mozda se tamo i poznajemo

----------


## LF2

> Lf2 u kojoj si grupi na fejsu. Mozda se tamo i poznajemo


Ma nisam u nijednoj, frendica je pa sam vidjela preko njenog. Previše je to za mene  :Smile:  Na kraju ćemo se mi vidjeti u Makedoniji :-p

----------


## vedre

LF2, Daaa i nešto dobro pojest tamo.

----------


## Tinca18

Curke, kako je sa placanjem kad se dobi rjesenje od hzzo?
Put sami placamo, a onda nam vrate troškove na trc?
A postupak u Makedoniji?

----------


## vedre

Tinca, da. Mi sami placamo put. Kako su cure rekle, mislim da nam oni u Mk daju otpusno pismo pa nam naši prema tome isplate na racun. Ako sam dobro skužila.

----------


## Tinca18

Jos nesto da vas pitam.
Ako iskoristim 4 postupka preko hzzoa imam li pravo na donaciju i lijecenje u inozemstvu preko hzzo-a?

----------


## LF2

> Jos nesto da vas pitam.
> Ako iskoristim 4 postupka preko hzzoa imam li pravo na donaciju i lijecenje u inozemstvu preko hzzo-a?


To sve ovisi o tvom mpo doktoru kolko je voljan to isfurati.

----------


## leptirica82

Curke,
pomoć!!!

Donacija spermija me konkretno zanima.

Zanima me financira lli naš HZZO postupak u Makediniji i u kojem iznosu? Što sve treba za odobrenje? Koliko se čeka? Znači sve sve sve informacije. U koju kliniku u Makedoniju idete? 

Ukoliko ne financiraju, koliko košta postupak da ga sami plaćamo?

Plan nam je bio Prag ali sam čitala za Makedoniju ali o tome kako ide tamo - nemam pojma!!

Hvala vam svima!

----------


## LF2

Najbolje ti je pogledati njihovu stranicu, tamo ti sve piše i pošalji im mail. Brzo će ti odgovoriti sve što te zanima. Koliko vidim većina su bile u Acibadem Sistina u Skopju a neke od nas čekamo odobrenje od HZZO-a, doduše donacija oocita. 
Što se HZZO-a tiče, do sada su financirali cijeli postupak, nadamo se da je i dalje tako...
Evo ti link: https://acibademsistina.mk/en/

----------


## vedre

Leptirica naši ti financiraju cijeli postupak npr donacije js ali ženama do navršene 42.god. Inace sve sami plaćate.

----------


## vedre

Leptirica vrati se par stranica i od pocetka sve procitaj. Sve cure smo dosta detaljno pisale o svemu. Odobrenje od naseg hzzoa da ti financira postupak čekaš skoro pa 2mj

----------


## leptirica82

Vedre,

od koga si tražila odobrenje, tj. gdje si išla u hzzo? Što treba donijeti? Plaća li naš hzzo cijeli postupak ili samo 1000 eura?

----------


## leptirica82

Pročitala sam sve stranice.  :Smile:  

Možda sam previdjela, ali...ima netko link od zahtjeva što se popunjava?

----------


## leptirica82

Ja se prijavila na Cryos banka sperme. Prijavite se s mailom, lozinkom, imenom. Odete na svoj mail koji ste naveli i morate kliknuti na link koji pošalju. Nakon toga uđete s lozinkom koju ste odabrali i tražite donore. Odaberete isinu, težinu... imaju njihove slike kad su bili djeca i o njima podatci.

----------


## vedre

Leptirica, nas hzzo financira za Makedoniju cijeli postupak donacije i to ženama do navrsene 42.god.
Isto tako financira i donaciju u Pragu ali samo 1.000e i to ženama do navršene 39.god.

----------


## leptirica82

Vedre,

postupak je....
ispuniti tiskanicu HZZO i potpisati dr. i oba partnera i uz to staviti svu dokumentaciju koju imamo?
kontaktirati Makedoniju primaju li nas i dobiti predračun?

ili je obrnuto? 

Iz kojeg si puta ti uspjela u Makedoniji? 

Kontaktirala sam i dr. Janevskog i dr. Lazarevskog (on mi odg i uputio na Janevskog).

Kada se ide k njima na konzultacije, psihologa i ono što se još pisalo po forumu?

Nekakav savjet za naš HZZO?  :Smile: 

Našla sam nekakav zahtjev na njihovoj stranici pod tiskanice - zahtjev 04122017

ZAHTJEV I PRIJEDLOG ZA UPUĆIVANJE NA LIJEČENJE U INOZEMSTVO

1.	PODACI O OSIGURANOJ OSOBI

Ime i prezime             
Datum rođenja    






MB osigurane osobe
u Zavodu           
Spol       0M** / 0Ž**









OIB       

Adresa          

Ime i prezime roditelja / skrbnika *           

E-mail:                   
GSM:          


2.	DIJAGNOZA BOLESTI



               MKB



               MKB


               MKB


0OR
0PB
**	    
                                                                                                                               Evidencijski broj priznate ozljede na radu /profesionalne boles
3.	PODACI O TIJEKU BOLESTI I DOSADAŠNJEM LIJEČENJU



4.	RAZLOZI ZBOG KOJIH SE PREDLAŽE LIJEČENJE U INOZEMSTVU


5.	VRSTA I METODA LIJEČENJA


6.	PRIJEDLOG ZDRAVSTVENE USTANOVE U INOZEMSTVU






7.	OČEKIVANO TRAJANJE LIJEČENJA U INOZEMSTVU U DANIMA

01
03
05
07
010
014
021

8.	PRIJEDLOG PRIJEVOZNOG SREDSTVA

SREDSTVO JAVNOG 0PRIJEVOZA	PUTNIČKI ZRAKOPLOV 0
SANITETSKI PRIJEVOZ 0
SANITETSKI ZRAKOPLOV 0

9.	POTREBA PRATNJE 

0NE 						0DA

           ČLAN OBITELJI/ 0      MEDICINSKA SESTRA/ 0   DOKTOR 0  
           DRUGA OSOBA                  TEHNIČAR

10.	POTREBA SMJEŠTAJA UZ DIJETE
               0NE						0DA

                                 RADI DOJENJA 0          RADI  ZDRAVSTVENOG 0
                                                                            STANJA DJETETA                            
11.	NAPOMENA










M.P.	     

DATUM		DOKTOR SPECIJALIST                                                                                                                                                        ime, prezime i faksimil



član liječničkog konzilija		član liječničkog konzilija		predsjednik liječničkog konzilija 1


1 Ukoliko liječenje predlaže liječnički konzilij, prijedlog potpisuju predsjednik konzilija i dva člana


PRILOG:								
Medicinska dokumentacija na hrvatskom jeziku

12.	IZJAVA OSIGURANE OSOBE
Izjavljujem da sam upoznat-a da, u skladu s Pravilnikom o pravima, uvjetima i načinu korištenja prekogranične zdravstvene zaštite, osigurana osoba koja je sama dogovorila termin u inozemnoj zdravstvenoj ustanovi i na liječenje u inozemstvo otišla bez rješenja Hrvatskog zavoda za zdravstveno osiguranje o upućivanju na liječenje u inozemstvo nema pravo ostvariti to liječenje na teret  sredstava obveznog zdravstvenog osiguranja, unatoč prethodno podnesenom zahtjevu.



DATUM		potpis osigurane osobe                                                                                                                                                    podnositelja zahtjeva 2


  2 za malodobne osigurane osobe, odnosno osigurane osobe pod skrbništvom, zahtjev i izjavu potpisuje zakonski zastupnik,  odnosno skrbn

Dobra je?

----------


## LF2

Zahtjev ti piše tvoj mpo, ti nemaš s tim veze. S tim zahtjevom, predracunom od bolnice u koju si se odlučila i dokumentacijom koju imaš šalješ u HZZO. Pisale smo o tome. Nema smisla da tražiš sama donore, to ćeš kad dođe vrijeme u dogovoru sa liječnikom gdje ćeš se liječiti. Makedonija ti radi sa ovom bankom https://www.first-egg-bank.com/en/
Tako sa nema potrebe tražiti donore dok ti oni sami ne kažu s kojom bankom surađuju.

----------


## vedre

Leptirica, da to je taj zahtjev. Isprintaj ga i odeš u bolnicu kod svog mpo doktora.
Vidim da ti je Lf2 dosta objasnila.
Ako jos nesto tribas slobodno pitaj

----------


## vedre

Predracun od Makedonije ces dobiti na mail u roku par sati. I taj predracun saljes hzzou skupa sa svim vasim nalazima i sa tim zahtjevom za odobrenjem.

----------


## vedre

Mislim da ides u Makedoniju tek kada im naši uplate. Tada ti se oni iz Mk jave i dogovarate se za taj prvi pregled i odlazak kod psihologa. Oni imaju svog vozača koji ce vas odvesti kod psihologa

----------


## vedre

Kada se javljas njima u Mk na mail i zatražis ih predracun oni traze da im mailom posaljes vase nalaze. I tek tada ti daju predracun i papir da te primaju u postupak donacije

----------


## LF2

Vedre? Ima kakvih novosti? Nešto mi miriše bi moglo uskoro....

----------


## vedre

Nema srećo moja draga ništa još. Umrit cu dok docekam

----------


## vedre

Vratili su se sa godisnjih i sada rade punom parom
 Nadam se a mozda se i varam

----------


## leptirica82

Cure,
još onda pitanjce-dva...

Kada mogu zatražiti predračun? Mislim, taj predračun mom mpo doktoru treba ili? 

I to se šalje/ili osobno nosi na: HZZO, Margaretska 3, p.p.157?

Imate li saznanja...svima odobre zahtjev ili?

Hvala vam puno!  :Smile:

----------


## vedre

Leptirica predracun ne treba tvom mpo dr.

Ja sam sve to poslala preporuceno postom (iz Dalmacije sam).

Do sada su odobrili svim curama koje su trazile.

----------


## leptirica82

Hvala vam.  :Smile:

----------


## Bambina1

Bok svima
nova sam na forumu pa da se ukratko predstavim.. Imam 37 godina i živim s zaručnikom. Kako godinu dana nismo mogli zatrudniti, krenula sam u "potragu" zašto  :Smile:  Prvo sam bila u Vinogradskoj, ali jednostavno nisam se mogla "priviknuti" na uvjete, pogotovo nakon rečene mi dijagnoze – nemam niti rezervu j. niti kvalitetu  S zaručnikom je sve ok. Nakon njih pokušala sam na postupak ići privatno i to dr. Dmitrović (presjajna je). Prvo sam išla na „prirodni“ postupak pa onda na umjetnu. Nažalost, ništa, ali sam barem dobila ljudsko objašnjenje i pomoć.
Rekla mi je za Makedoniju i tako smo se odlučili za donaciju. 30.8. sam bila u Petrovoj gdje mi je dr. Tomčić ispunio formular (sve pohvale) i odmah taj dan predala osobno sve u HZZO (Magaretska). Moram pohvaliti i taj HZZO i gospođe, ekstra ljubazne. Sada smo u procesu čekanja odobrenja..
Kako sam bila ubuđena i još pod šokom što ne mogu prirodno, a niti umjetno zatrudniti, nisam kopirala taj formular koji sam im predala niti nalaz Petrove  Nadam se da mi neće trebati opet .. Sada se ne mogu sjetiti da li mi je napisao koliko moram puta ići, a bome sam se i samo ja potpisala. Gospođa iz HZZO mi je pregledala sve i rekla je da je ok, tako da se nadam da me neće zbog toga odbiti. Javila sam se gđi. Bistri iz Acibadem Sistina u Skopju i za sada imam isto sve pohvale. Držim nam svima fige da što prije krenemo i uspijemo 

----------


## LF2

Bambina, ne sekiraj. Zahtjev ti neće trebati. Ako ćeš morati ponovno, ponovno će ti pisati novi. 
Što se potpisivanja tiče, oni zovu ako nešto dodatno treba tako da ne brini oko toga.

----------


## LF2

Dobila rješenje!!! Vedreeeeeee!!!!!!! Sve pokrivaju! Kako sam sretnaaaaa!

----------


## Bambina1

Evo dobila i ja, ali nažalost, moram novi pisati jer je dosta toga krivo. U Petrovoj su mi rekli da dođem tek u ponedjeljak u pol 8  :Sad:   Nadam se da ću stići i da mi neće sve propasti.. LF2, ako želiš i možeš, napiši što sve pokrivaju? Nešto i prijevoza i smještaja, uz postupak, ili ne?

----------


## vedre

LF2 joj bas sam sretna. Sve cekam ovih dana da ce ti odobriti. Odlično. To su ti znaci postom poslali? Kod kojeg dr su poslali da daje svoje misljenje?

----------


## vedre

Bravo. Napokon. Čestitam isto kao da si plus popišala

----------


## vedre

Da li je sljedece da ti se oni iz Mk trebaju javiti kada im naši uplate i onda ides na dogovor kod njih?

----------


## Bambina1

Opet ja.. Da li mi netko može i hoće napisati točno što su imali napisano od dr. na zahtjevu (ako imate kopiju)? Bojim se da će opet nešto krivo u Petrovoj ispuniti pa da me opet ne vraćaju .. Krive su bile točke 5., 7. i 9. te napomena uz tu točku.. Hvala puno svima

----------


## LF2

Imam tri potpisa od doktora koji su radili vještačenje.
U Makedoniji sam javila, oni su isto već dobili moje rješenje, znali su sve. Sad čekam da mi jave kad mogu na konzultacije. Javit će kad se doktor vrati jer je negdje. Sljedeći tjedan ćemo se čuti.
Ja mislim da ćemo mi zajedno u postupak jer kako je netko pisao ovdje, čekaju da se skupi malo više ljudi da mogu naručiti j.s.
Netko je pisao ovdje tipa ako ne upadne u rujnu, onda u prosincu. To je ok. Javim.

----------


## vedre

A jbt. Znaci 3 doktora su radili vještačenje. Mislila sam da samo jednome to posalju. Ali uglavnom vazno da je sve napokon riješeno.
Dobro govoriš, vjerovatno cemo skupa u postupak. Jedva cekam.

----------


## leptirica82

LF2, čestitam!!! 
Znači, put Makedonije.  :Smile:  

I mene zanima, treba nešto posebno obrazlagati? 

Koliko puta država priznaje troškove mpo u Makedoniji?

----------


## LF2

Ne znam koliko puta? Misliš u smislu da ne uspije? To ne znam. Recimo za Prag je moja frendica dva puta predavala jer joj prvi put nije uspjelo.
Što se tiče zahtjeva, doktorica je imala kod sebe zahtjev, ispunila u smislu sve moje podatke, gdje, kod kojeg doktora i navela razlog zašto.

----------


## vedre

Bambina, pod tockom 5 meni piše: Lječenje medicinski potpomognutom oplodnjom; donacija jajne stanice.

----------


## vedre

Pod tockom 7. meni je dr naznacila 7 dana

A pod tockom 9. Potrebna je pratnja. Suprug treba dati sjeme.

----------


## vedre

Bambina tako je kod mene navedeno.

----------


## LF2

Tak je i kod mene kao isto. Samo što mi je stavila križić na 14 dana. Ma to je tako nebitno. Pa ne plaća nam HZZO smještaj. Netko će bit duže, netko kraće, ovisi o puno faktora. Bitno je da je navela da idemo u dva navrata i da on ide samnom. A i to je HZZO-u bitno za putne troškove. 
Meni je samo drago da pokrivaju postupak, ništa mi drugo ne treba jer 6500 eura nemam.

----------


## vedre

LF2.....stiglo je i meni odobrenje. Ajme sritna li sam

----------


## vedre

Lf2 zvala sam dr. Bobana. Čekamo srijedu da se dr.Lazarevski vrati. Pa ce nam javiti termin. Isto kao i kod tebe.

----------


## vedre

Treba nam vjenčani list ne stariji od 6mj

----------


## vedre

Psiholog 30e, javni biljeznik 30e i njihov taxi koji te vozi 30e

----------


## LF2

Jeeeejjjjj, čestitam. Kaj misliš kad će to biti?
Kakav vjenčani list? Nemam to. Imam potvrdu da živimo u vanbračnoj zajednici. I starija je od 6 mjeseci. Kaj mi treba nova?

----------


## vedre

Mislim da ce ti trebati nova. Ako i vjencani ne smije biti stariji od 6mj.

----------


## vedre

Dr. Boban mi je spomenio za vjenčani list a cura koja je bila kod njih nedavno mi je rekla da ne smije biti stariji od 6mj.

----------


## LF2

A ti si kod dr.Bobana ili dr.Lazarevski?

----------


## vedre

Mi kada dođemo kod njih u Mk idemo kod Lazarevskog ili nekog drugog dr na uzv i to ti je niti 10min. Nakon toga smo kod Bobana na odabiru donora.

----------


## vedre

Jedna cura je bila u 8.mj pa mi je sve to rekla.

----------


## vedre

Kaze da nije imala mogucnost da sami odaberu donora nego da je Boban prema njoj i muzu sam odabrao donorku.

----------


## vedre

I pokazao im je sliku kako donorka izgleda.

----------


## LF2

> Kaze da nije imala mogucnost da sami odaberu donora nego da je Boban prema njoj i muzu sam odabrao donorku.


Ne sviđa mi se to! Prvenstveno bi ja trebala odlučivati o donorici i nitko drugi. Oni bi mi trebali eventualno dati neke savjete. Ne volim takve muljatorske stvari. 
Što ti je još rekla, što nam sve treba sad kad idemo na konzultacije?

----------


## LF2

> Jedna cura je bila u 8.mj pa mi je sve to rekla.


E a kad ide na postupak?

----------


## LaraLana

Jutro cure,
Prstim vas i drago mi je da uskoro idete u postupak.
Boban Janevski je embriolog, nije doktor. I ja sam u pocetku tako mislila.
Kako se kod mene radilo o donaciji sjemena ja sam sama odabrala par donora i kad sam dosla u Sistinu dva smo odmah eliminirali jer su vec bili narucivani a ja to nisam mogla niti znati jer to ne pise uz donore.

Prije je bila otvorena stranica banke a sad se moras logirati. Mozda sad i ima mogucnost da se vidi u koje zemlje je isla isporuka sjemena.
Hocu reci da sam sama birala donora pa tako da znate da imate pravo na to i inzistirajte bez obzira sto se radi o donaciji js.

P.S pisite i izvjestavajte nas kao i do sad. Sretno  :Heart:

----------


## vedre

Znam da je Boban embriolog.
Ja znam da su neke cure kod njih same birale donora pa me je zbog toga i iznenadilo kad mi je jucer cura rekla drugačije.
Kada odem na prvi razgovor kod njih onda cu ih sve pitati.
A mogu im i mail poslati pa da nam objasne kako rade.

----------


## vedre

Lf2, cura je znaci bila na tom prvom razgovoru. Sada joj nisu davali nikakvu terapiju već sada ceka uvoz js pa ce joj se dalje javiti i reći joj detaljnije kada i koje ljekove ce uzimati.

Pitati cu je da li joj je jos nesto trebalo ponijeti na taj prvi razgovor.

----------


## LF2

Mislila sam da ćemo tamo svi zajedno odlučiti o jajnim stanicama ali mislim da nam je najpametnije same se ulogirati pa možda tamo doć s nekom idejom. Dopisivala sam se i sa bankom iz Ukrajine ali se nisam ulogiravala upravo iz tog razloga misleći da ću tamo bit pametnija.
Vedre, moguće da će ta cura čekati i nas? Jer smo tu već pisale da u Sistini čekaju da nas se skupi pa im jeftinije kada naruče više paketa.

----------


## LF2

Jesu vas tražili UZV dojke? Mene jesu, nisam još. Budem prije nego odem.

----------


## vedre

LF2 ja isto mislim da cemo svi skupa.
Pokusat cu se u ja ulogirat pa da vidim malo bolje.

----------


## LF2

> LF2 ja isto mislim da cemo svi skupa.
> Pokusat cu se u ja ulogirat pa da vidim malo bolje.


Možda i bude prije 12 mjeseca.... aaaaaaaaa.

----------


## vedre

Ja se isto nadam da bi mogli prije 12.mj.

Nisu mi spominjali za uzv dojki. Znači i to nam treba. Iako mislim da to sve imam kada sam se spremala u Pfc. Oni su trszili i pregled srca i pluća.

----------


## LF2

Valjda nam neće reć dođite tipa prekosutra....

----------


## vedre

E neće neće. Načekat cemo se sada.

----------


## Rikku

Bambina, koliko je trebalo da dr. Tomčić ispuni formular za Makedoniju? Ja sam bila kod dr. Vrčića i on od mene traži da 3 mjeseca ne pijem kontracepciju, napravim hormonsku obradu i dođem kod njega na uzv, a tek onda će pisati zahtjev. Meni je 3 mjeseca, za ženu s endometriozom i endometriotičnom cistom, to ipak vrlo riskantno. Jer evo menga koju trenutno imam (nakon 7 mjeseci hormona) je toliko obilna i bolna da nisam mogla na posao. A cista se hrani krvlju. Pa računam ta 3 mjeseca, pa vrijeme da dobijem odobrenje, pa dok dođem do Makedonije... možda prođe i 6 mjeseci. A biti 6 mjeseci bez kontracepcije je za moj stadij endometrioze preopasno. Jer ako se cista poveća, moram na operaciju ponovo :/

Ima li tko mišljenje? Zašto me traži 3 mjeseca i tek onda će potpisati zahtjev?

Koliko se inače čeka odobrenje od HZZO-a?

----------


## vedre

Rikku ja ti se zaista u to ne razumijem. Nadam se da ce ti se netko od cura javiti sa objašnjenjem.
Uglavnom odobrenje od hzzoa cekaš 45 dana do 2mj. Sve ovisi.

----------


## vedre

Rikku a da mozda odes kod dr.škvorca. On ima ugovor sa hzzom i on bi ti mogao ispuniti tsj zahtjev.
Ali vecinu tih zshtjeva hzzo šalje kod Vrčića na mišljenje. Na mojem je bio on potpisan i dao je svoje misljenje pregledom moje cijele dokumentacije

----------


## LF2

A on je inače tvoj mpo? Ako je, ne znam zašto odugovlači ako zna tvoju priču. Pa nek napiše zahtjev a ti lako sebe središ za to vrijeme. Ako nije, odi nekom drugom. 
Ja sam odobrenje čekala 2 i pol mjeseca, ali ajde, bili su godišnji. Inače se ne čeka tako dugo.

----------


## LF2

> E neće neće. Načekat cemo se sada.


Misliš? I za konzultacije?

----------


## vedre

LF2 ne znam kako da ti kazem a da te ne zbediram. Boban mi je rekao da se termin za konzultacije kod tog dr. Lazarevskog ceka po 4mj. Ja sam sad luuuuddaaa.
Ali rekao je da ce me ubaciti ranije. A sta njemu znaci ranije.
Uglavnom u srijedu ih i ja i ti trebamo kontaktirat i vidit sta ce nam reći. Nama nije bitno kod kojega cemo dr na razgovor jer taj hebeni rszgovor i uzv traju 10min. Ja nebih cekala neke duge termine kod Lazarevskog nego neka nam daju prvi termin kod nekog drugog slobodnog doktora.

Svi navodno zele kod Lazarevskog jer je kao najbolji pa je prebukukiran. A nama nije bitno. Ne idemo na klasicni ivf pa da nam nesto mogu zabrljati.
Slazes li se??

----------


## vedre

Ova cura koja je sad bila ksze da je kod njega bila doslovno 10min....i nista ti posebno ne govori. Tih i povucen.

----------


## vedre

Danas mi je to Boban rekao i da ga napomenem u srijedu i da ce on pitati Lazarevskog pa ce mi se javiti.

----------


## LF2

Po kolko je ta cura čekala konzultacije? Ja sam mislila da smo mi već "njihovi" pacijenti od kad smo predali zahtjeve i da ne bi trebali tolko čekati samo konzultacije. Povela sam se onim što je netko tu na forumu reko da su joj rekli ako ne odluči tipa do početka 8 mjeseca da će na red s onima tek u 12. A u suprotnom bi već u 9 mjesecu mogla na postupak. Probat ću naći taj post.

----------


## LF2

Vjerojatno u 12 mjesecu planiraju narudžbu i mi bi trebale mjesec, mjesec i pol prije toga ići tamo jer osim konzultacija, moramo proći i odobrenje njihovog zdravstva a i to traje nekih mjesec dana. Tako sam ja shvatila od postova cura. Po tome, u 10 mjesecu moramo obaviti konzultacije.

----------


## vedre

Ta cura je cekala nekih 1mj konzultacije i jos jedna cura isto tako. Pa mi nije jasno zasto je on danas spomenio 4mj ali kao ugurati cu vas ranije budite bez brige.
Ja isto mislim da smo mi u 10mj kod njih 100%. Jer svakome je trebalo cekati oko 1mj za konzultacije.

----------


## vedre

Mozda se on krivo izrazio. Mozda se inace kod Lazarevskog stvarno toliko dugo ceka...4mj ali to mi nije normalno inače. Ni u Pragu ne cekas toliko. Odmah se ide u postupak.

----------


## LaraLana

Cure da idete o svom trosku termin bi dobile doslovno odmah. Cekale bi minimalno sto se treba proci a to je odobrenje ministarstva od strane Makedonije i narucivanje js ili spermatozoida.
Dok cekate obavljate sto trebate obaviti.

Ja sam recimo isla prvi put krajem treceg mjeseca.
U cetvrtom je naruceno sjeme i bilo je odobrenje od ministarstva. Mogla sam ici u petom na postupak ali nisam jer mi je bolje odgovarao lipanj zbog posla.

I tad je se kod dr. Lazarevskog cekalo dugo. I njihovi pacijenti prek fonda cekaju po 3 do 4 mj.

Pogotovo sad jer dr. Lazarevski je bio dugo na bolovanju zbog povrede pa se skupilo dosta pacijenata.
Em sto im od svakud dolaze.
Vidjet ce te kakva guzva budu kod njih...al ide sve brzo.

----------


## vedre

Da, sjecam se da je netko pisao da je dr.Lazarevski imao udes i da je na bolovanju. Pa je onda došlo i ljeto i godišnji pa taj neki kongres i onda se stvari malo poremete i stvori se gužva. Ali nadam se da se nama sada sve ovo neće odužiti.

----------


## vedre

Da, sjecam se da je netko pisao da je dr.Lazarevski imao udes i da je na bolovanju. Pa je onda došlo i ljeto i godišnji pa taj neki kongres i onda se stvari malo poremete i stvori se gužva. Ali nadam se da se nama sada sve ovo neće odužiti.

----------


## vedre

Lf2, cura koja je bila kod njih kaže mi da ljekove  mi sami plaćamo i da nam hzzo to ne priznaje. Uglavnom ona je platila 2.000 kn ljekove.

----------


## vedre

Ona je gore kod njih kupila ljekove. Pa zar nam se to ne može priznati? Ona ima račun iz njihove ljekarne.

----------


## leptirica82

> Rikku a da mozda odes kod dr.škvorca. On ima ugovor sa hzzom i on bi ti mogao ispuniti tsj zahtjev.
> Ali vecinu tih zshtjeva hzzo šalje kod Vrčića na mišljenje. Na mojem je bio on potpisan i dao je svoje misljenje pregledom moje cijele dokumentacije


Kako se zove dr. Vrčić? On je u Petrovoj?

----------


## leptirica82

I da, pitala sam, ali još nisam dobila odgovor od dr.

Kada i kome nosimo nalaze hormona i svega ostalog? To treba samo njima u Makedoniju ili se to stavlja uz zahtjev? I što ste točno vadile?

----------


## vedre

Leptirica, ja sam poslala njima u Mk mailom jer su mi trazili a trebaš i hzzou.

----------


## vedre

Leptirica, vadis one klasicne hormone od 2.do 5.dc...fsh lh tsh  estradiol prolaktin.... AMH obavezno
Ja sam hzzou slala i vag.briseve i papu i sgram od muza i sve nalaze koje sam imala i sve šta sam radila ovih godina

----------


## Bambina1

Rikku - kod mene uvijek treba biti nešto komplicirano 
U petak, 30.8. sam bila naručena u Petrovoj za ispunjavanje obrasca (d. Tomičić). Nakon 10 min čekanja, došla sam na red i bila time oduševljena. Kako mi je rekao da on prvi put to ispunjava, ko da sam znala da će biti problema.. Ispunio on to meni kako je znao i ja sam odmah odnijela taj formular u Magaretsku. Tamo isto ko po špagi .. I onda kreće drama.. Već u ponedjeljak, 2.9. sam dobila odgovor iz Ministarstva da mi je dovoljno dobro ispunio formular – točno su po točkama napisali što fali – odmah otišla u Petrovu da mi dopuni, ali šipak  Naručili me danas, 9.9. ujutro da dođem.. Dođem ja u 7,30 i za par minuta me zvao.. Ali u točki 7. ili 9., ne sjećam se, treba neki Referentni centar valjda ispuniti.. Kaže on, ovaj formular ostavljam i zvati će Vas netko danas da je gotovo. Ali, opet , zvali me i rekli da u srijedu tek imaju konzilij il tako nešto, pa da će tada biti gotovo i da će me zvati iza 12.. Nadam se da hoće i da mi formular neće zgubiti jer sam već luuddaaa.. A da ne govorim da imam vremena do max 16.9. da vratim ispravljen i točan formular u HZZO kako bi me mogli „voditi“ s 30.8… U protivnom , sve nanovo … Muka mi je već 
Ja sam HZZO-u predala sve, a bome je bilo dosta toga: hormoni (progesteron, TSH, LH, FSH, estradiol, testosteron, Shbg, dhea, prolaktin, anti-mullerov hormon), obična krvna slika, , krvna grupa, ultrazvuk dojki, markeri za spolne bolesti (Petrova), ultrazvuci, papa, nalazi neuspjele umjetne oplodnje, nalazi iz a. Štampara.. Za zaručnika – krvna grupa, markeri za spolne bolesti, nalaz ejakulata, spermiogram.. I zajedno smo kod javnog bilježnika išli po ovjeru da smo u izvan bračnoj zajednici..
Nadam se da sam pomogla..

----------


## LF2

> Lf2, cura koja je bila kod njih kaže mi da ljekove  mi sami plaćamo i da nam hzzo to ne priznaje. Uglavnom ona je platila 2.000 kn ljekove.


Nekako sam i računala na to jer je netko u postu napisao da je koristio Impryl a znam da je skup jer sam ga koristila za Tursku i sve te neke lijekove koje tu nema pa bolje uzeti od tamo. Sve što se može tu budemo uzele ovdje. To će nam ziher sad reć kad idemo konzultacije.

----------


## vedre

LF2,  ta cura nista nije znala na prvom razgovoru i zato se baš iznenadila kada je na kraju te ljekove trebala tamo platiti. Ona je tamo kupila i utriće i sve ono šta nam naši ovdje mogu prepisati. Impryl je isto tamo kupila. Baš cu pronaci poruku da vidim koliko ga je tamo platila. Javiti cu ti to.

----------


## vedre

A oni nakon et uz utrice isto daju one Proluton injekcije ili Proegrsteron depo. I kako mi je ostalo po sjecanju da je to kod njih dosta jeftinije nego kod nas. A i kod nas ga jedno vrijeme nije ni bilo na tržištu.

----------


## vedre

Impryl 30 tableta kod njih je oko 350kn

----------


## vedre

Prolutex 25mg....15 injekcija kod njih su 1.000kn

----------


## LF2

> Prolutex 25mg....15 injekcija kod njih su 1.000kn


Ne znam ni što je to? Impryl sam ja pila 3 mjeseca i te tri kutije platila dosta. S time da su u Turskoj lijekovi puuuunooo jeftiniji. 
Samo sa nam uspije...sve bi kupila.

----------


## vedre

Prolutex su ti injekcije progesterona. Oni u Mk i u Pragu nakon et idu na malo jače doze progrsterona nego naši ovdje. Tako da uz utrogestan daju i taj prolutex.

----------


## vedre

LF2 jedva cekam sutra da vidimo šta i kako dalje

----------


## LF2

Drago mi je da idu s jačom dozom progesterona. Ništa ne treba prepustiti slučaju u našem slučaju  :Wink:

----------


## vedre

LF2 da li ti se itko javio?

----------


## vedre

Dr. Boban mi je jutros rekao da me nije zaboravio i da me moli za malo strpljenja.

----------


## LF2

Nitko ništa. Očito im je strka. Iskreno, mene samo zanima koji je plan sa postupkom, otprilike kako planiraju to za nas? Koji mjesec? Htjela bi da krenemo prije nove godine. Što se konzultacija tiče, neću ni forsati jer mi paše kasnije.

----------


## vedre

Nije ni meni nikakva žurba. Tek u 5mj punim 42god tako da imam fore ha ha ha ha

----------


## LF2

> Nije ni meni nikakva žurba. Tek u 5mj punim 42god tako da imam fore ha ha ha ha


Taman ćeš uc u zadnje tromjesečje  :Kiss:

----------


## Robertina

Pozdrav, 
nisam se dugo javila. Cure procitala sam sto se pisale pa sam dosla samo kao podrska. Nemam vam puno sto pisati jer je kod mene bila donacija spermatozoida.

Treci postupak je uspio i sad imam prekrasnu djevojcicu od 6 mjeseci.
Pisala sam pa cu vam ostaviti link. Mozda nesto procitate sto ce vas zanimati i biti od koristi.

Htjela sam samo jos dodati da ovisi kod kojeg dr cete dopasti jer ne daju svi istu terapiju.
Meni dr. Lazarevski nikada u terapiju nije uvrstio depo progesteron osim samo na dan transfera ili vecer prije.
Dok ce recimo dr. Ivanovski inzistirati na tome.
Uz depo ide jos svakako vaginalno.
s.c se sporije resorbira dok se i.m. brze resorbira i moze se primjenjivati svaki treci dan (uz vaginalni progesteron naravno)!

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/90321-I...partnera/page4

Evo tu sam pisala.
Uz aspirin sam estrofem pila do otkucaja srca i utrogestan do 12 tt.

Sretno  :Heart:

----------


## vedre

LF2 javio mi se dr.Boban jutros. Ja sam slj tjedan kod njih. Jesu li tebe kontsktirali?

----------


## vedre

Robertina drago mi je da si se javila. Čitala sam još davno tvoje postove ali nisi dugo bila aktivna na forumu pa sam se baš pitala šta ima kod tebe.

----------


## LF2

I ja isto. Daj mi se javi u pp ako ti nije problem. Htjela sam se tebi javiti ali ne mogu ti poslati pp. I nitko mi još nije napisao što sve trebam donijeti? Jel tebi?

----------


## LF2

Točno sam si mislila da će tako biti, javit tipa dođite za 2-3 dana. Danas mi bila malo frka panika sve to organizirati, posao, karte još moram.

----------


## vedre

Imaß poruku

----------


## LF2

Što se konzultacija tiče, sve se obavi u jednom danu tako da što se aviona tiče imate u 22:10 iz ZG i drugi dan nazad u 15:55.
Obave se razgovor i UZV kod dr.Lazarevski i razgovor i spermiogram kod embriologa Bobana.
U međuvremenu vas taksist vozi kod bilježnika i kod psihologa. 
Lazarevski je super, smiren i vrlo stručan. Boban je ❤️ cijele te priče. Nekako kad dođete do njega, sve je lakše i opuštenije. 
Što se terapije tiče, nama nisu ništa dali.
Ono što me iznenadilo jest da od pretrage ejakulata rade spermiogram, ejakulat bakteriološki i DNA fragmentaciju. To je odlično.
Donorku smo na kraju prepustili Bobanu, makar mi smo imali pravo glasa ali kad dođete do tog dijela, nekako je najbitnije da je mlada i ima 8 oocita koliko imamo pravo. Imajte na umu da izbor donorki nije velik. Postoji na stranicama ukrajinske banke donora i nešto što se zove VIP donorke ali nam je objašnjeno da su to cure koje nisu još stimulirane nego one osobno iz nekog dijela svijeta odakle i jesu dolaze u MK i ide friška donacija. Ali ta priča je skuplja i to puno. 
Vedre, sad ti svoje dojmove  :Smile:

----------


## LF2

Bilježnik je 500 denara (8eura), psiholog 2000 denara (33 eura), taksist 30 eura.
10 eura = 600 denara

----------


## vedre

Evo i mene. Taman se mislim da trebam javiti kako je prošlo. Vidim da si napisala sve šta je važno.

----------


## vedre

Nas je taxi pokupio na aerodromu i odveo do hotela. To je 20e. Bili smo u hotelu Portal odmah par metara od klinike. 
Javnog biljeznika i psihologa ne mozete plaćati u eurima tako da je taxista koji nas je cijelo vrijeme vozio on nam je davao njihove dinare i na kraju kada smo isli kuci kada nas je vratio na aerodrom tada smo mu sve to platili u eurima.

----------


## vedre

Zbilja mozete sami izabrati.donorku ali i mozete dr.Bobanu to.prepustiti

----------


## vedre

Izbor donorki nije prevelik. Ja sam par dana prije puta gledala donorke i kada sam birala prema našoj krvnoj grupi, težini, visini, boja očiju, boja kose....izbacilo mi je 3-4 donorke

----------


## vedre

Noć u hotelu je 30e. To je bez doručka. Doručak je još 5e. Mi smo jeli vani.

----------


## LF2

Moja nije ni moje krvne grupe nego ko dragi  :Smile: 
Kad sam upisala svoju krvnu grupu i smeđa kosa i izašla mi jedna. A krvna grupa mi je A+, ništa spektakularno.

----------


## LaraLana

Cure  :Heart: 
Jedva cekam da krenete u postupak  :Klap:

----------


## LaraLana

LF da dr. Lazarevski je jednostavno takav. Vrlo strucan, smiren i stalozen!!!
Drago mi je da ste kod njega obje  :Smile:

----------


## vedre

I mi jedva čekamo. Sada ce nam se odužiti dok uvezu js. Svako 3mj sada ih naručuju. Tako da ce nam doci tek krajem 12.mj

----------


## LF2

Brzo će to, evo već dolazi Božić i Nova godina  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Rafaella

Moze li mi netko napisati kontakt br.dr Bobana Janevskog?
Hvala

----------


## Rafaella

Zna li tko kontakt br. Dr.Bobana Janevskog? Hvala

----------


## LF2

boban.janevski@acibademsistina.mk
 * Ne znam jel smijem broj napisati ovdje  :Wink:

----------


## Rafaella

> boban.janevski@acibademsistina.mk
>  * Ne znam jel smijem broj napisati ovdje


Hvala,poslat cu e-mail

----------


## buduća

Pozdrav djevojke, ja sam nova ovdje...buduća makedonska trudnica  :Smile: 
 Obavili smo pregled, psihologa, javnog bilježnika u Makedoniji i javljeno nam je da je sve odobreno od njihovog ministarstva...
Dr. Lazarevski mi je mailom poslao koje lijekove trebam početi uzimati i malo sam u panici jer ih trebam za cca 10 dana a kod nas ni moj ginekolog niti u ljekarni nikad čuli za njih...Jedino znaju za estrofem.

Uglavnom, da li znate gdje mogu nabaviti impryl tablete i ampule decapeptyl ?

Unaprijed zahvaljujem  :Smile:

----------


## vedre

Buduća pozdrav. Decapeptyl sam ja bez problema kod nas kupovala. Impryl tablete nisam ali pogledaj mozda u privatnim ljekarnama da li ti ih mogu naruciti. Inace sve si ti mogla kod njih u Mk kupiti i nesto je jeftinije nego kod nas.

----------


## vedre

Buduća možes li nam napisati protokol koji ti je dr.Lazarevski dao putem maila. Vec je jedna cura pisala protokol prosle godine ali da vidimo da li su šta mijenjali. Da li ideš na donaciju js ili i spermija?

----------


## vedre

Buduća pošto si nova na forumu pa ce tvoje poruke malo kasnje biti objavljene a kada skupiš mislim 10 objava onda ces moci pisati i privatne poruke

----------


## LF2

Vedre, zašto oni nama tamo nisu rekli što će nam trebati od terapije pa da kupimo dok smo bile tamo? Očito i oni znaju da se te stvari ne mogu nabaviti kod nas.
Buduća, mislim da Impryl možeš naručiti izvana, samo se ne mogu sjetiti gdje sam to vidjela i za koliko će ti stići. Znam da je bio skup.

----------


## LaraLana

Cure vecinom sve imaju u ljekarni Filipovic u Zagorskoj ulici. Tete su vrlo upucene i jako ljubazne.
Ako slucajno nesto nemaju ponude zamjensko ili cekate da se naruci.
Standardno se koristi sto ste sve vec i korstile.
Estrofem, decortin, aspirin/andol, fraxiparin i neka vrsta progesterona.
Ostalo ako bas nesto jos budete trebale od transfera mozete stignete kupiti dole kod njih.

----------


## LaraLana

I meni su uvijek protokol javljali mailom par dana prije vec bi trebao poceti ciklus.
Sve stignete bez brige i sve se kod nas moze nabaviti i oni to vrlo dobro znaju, osnosno odlicno su upuceni!

----------


## LaraLana

Impryl tbl.citam sastav....nista posebno. Ne znam zasto bas forsiraju u zadnje vrijeme te tablete.
Metilfolat s cinkom i b vitaminom :/

U moje vrijeme kad sam bila kod njih su forsirali Femibion!!!
Poslije toga nesto tipa pre mama ili tak nesto.
Eto pa same zakljucite  :Smile:

----------


## LF2

> Impryl tbl.citam sastav....nista posebno. Ne znam zasto bas forsiraju u zadnje vrijeme te tablete.
> Metilfolat s cinkom i b vitaminom :/
> 
> U moje vrijeme kad sam bila kod njih su forsirali Femibion!!!
> Poslije toga nesto tipa pre mama ili tak nesto.
> Eto pa same zakljucite


Ma da,obični vitamini za bolju kvalitetu jajnih stanica ili spermića. Realno, nama u donaciji j.s ne treba.
A i treba se uzimati barem 3 mjeseca prije postupka, tako da...ni ja ne kužim.

----------


## buduća

već sam mislila da me se ignorira  :Smile: 

daklem, idemo na donaciju embria... protokol je vrrloo kratak i evo kako je glasio (mail);

Prema nalazima u interpretacii pise da su geni faktora V, i MTHFR mutirani
Uzimajte redovno tablete Impryl 1 na dan bez prekida i tokom trudnoce
oostale analiuze u granici normale
Znaci ovako:
Od prvog dana ciklusa pocnite sa ampulama Decapeptyl od 0.1mg svaki dan 7 dana podkozno u isto vreme (ili Diferelin ili Treptofem)
Od drugog dana ciklusa pocnite sa tabletama estrofem i to 2mg na 8h (znaci 6 mg na dan)  bez prekida
8 dan ciklusa prvi ultrazvuk i javite se
Pozdrav

----------


## buduća

nazvala sam Bobana i zamolila da me poveže s njihovom ljekarnom, pa da od njih sve naručim, ali rekao je da je komplicirano i da pitam dr. L za zamjenske....i onda sam mu poslala mail s pitanjima da li postoje neki zamjenski (kojih ima u RH ili bar za koje je čuo moj ginekolog) i evo odgovor;

Do sada nijedna pacijentica nije imala problem da nadje Decapeptyl u Hrvatskoj, to je uobicajen lijek za IVF.
Impryl se sastoji od metyl folata, metylcobalamina, B-6 i t.d. - neophodne za pravilan razvoj embriona
Pozdrav

u mojoj ljekarni imaju estrofem, a ovaj decapeptyl ću naručiti iz njemačke (uz recept je 1277 kn)...
ovaj impryl je neki folat s vitaminima...a valjda oni prenatalni vitamini s folnom

----------


## buduća

uglavnom, ulovila me panika i stres, a ja onda reagiram tako da procurim ranije...inače mi je između mengi 22-26 dana, a sad sam dobila nakon 16 dana...ajd sad ću bar stići nabaviti sve do slijedeće...

----------


## buduća

kad smo bili u Makedoniji napisali su mi da, dok čekamo odobrenje iz njihovog ministarstva, obavim pretrage krvi i briseve i pošaljem mailom nalaze...nitko nije rekao da si kupim neke lijekove kod njih...a ja se sama nisam ni sjetila pitati...
jel netko zna šta znači to što su mi mutirani oni geni!? jel da se sekiram ili ne  :Smile:

----------


## LF2

Onda ćemo svi morati pit taj Impryl ako utječe na razvoj ploda?! Trebali su to i nama reći da ih kupimo dok smo tamo. 
Što se tiče ove mutacije daj napiši točan nalaz pa će ti netko možda znati interpretirati. Da li ti je itko na temelju tih nalaza spomenuo da moraš uzimati niskomolekularni heparin?
Možeš malo ukratko napisati razlog zašto donacija embrija i da li ideš uz plaćanje ili preko HZZO-a?
Za taj decapeptyl čitam da cure koriste pa se nadam da će ti reć di možeš nabaviti. Gore ti je Vedre napisala da je bez problema kupovala kod nas.

----------


## Unadva

Buduća, ja sam decaoeptyl uredno kupovala u Zagrebu, ljekarna Mandis imaju ih uvijek na zalihama. Probaj ih kontaktirati.

----------


## Unadva

Decapeptyl mislim krivo sam napisala u poruci iznad.

----------


## Vrci

Decapeptyl se najnormalnije kod nas koristi. Cak i prije 6 god sam ga bez frke kupovala

----------


## LaraLana

Decapeptyl 0.1 jedna ampula dodje oko 60 -ak kn.
Pisala sam u kojoj se ljekarni moze nabaviti ako je neka od vas u Zg. Treba biti u frizideru i moze se kupiti na komad, znaci onoliko koliko cete trebati. To je gotova ampula i nema mijesanja dok se Diferelin treba pomijesati al ne treba biti u frizideru!!!

----------


## LF2

> kad smo bili u Makedoniji napisali su mi da, dok čekamo odobrenje iz njihovog ministarstva, obavim pretrage krvi i briseve i pošaljem mailom nalaze...nitko nije rekao da si kupim neke lijekove kod njih...a ja se sama nisam ni sjetila pitati...
> jel netko zna šta znači to što su mi mutirani oni geni!? jel da se sekiram ili ne


Ja sam te pretrage morala napraviti prije nego sam došla kod njih i predala zahtjev.

----------


## vedre

Buduća....nemoj ni slucajno placati taj decapeptyl u Njemackoj tolike novce. Kod nas je to do max 60 kn kako ti je i Laralana vec napisala.
Estrofem.ti moze prepisati ovdje tvoj ginekolog tako da ga ne trebaš kupovati.

----------


## vedre

Buduća kada si ti bila u Mk?

----------


## buduća

Najprije da vam se zahvalim cure jer sam od vas saznala da Decapeptyl ipak ima i kod nas...ja nazvala par ljekarni i svi se snebivali kakvi su to lijekovi...
još uvijek sam na ledu, pa ću morati čekati vaše komentare, al nema veze, bitno da se družimo  :Smile:

----------


## buduća

skupilo se vaših pitanjaca pa evo da vam pričam  :Smile: 
ja i moj hubby smo ljudi u godinama (najbolje srednje 40e  :Smile:  )koji do sada nisu ništa poduzeli po pitanju potomstva.. sad smo se odlučili...nismo ni pokušali ići preko HZZO jer smo kak se veli too old...sve sami plaćamo i valjda smo zbog toga brzo došli na red.. na donaciju embria idemo jer je njemu smrdan spermiogram, a kažu da jajca od stare koke nisu pouzdana  :Smile: 
zapravo mi se i sviđa što neću prolaziti stimulacije jajnika...

----------


## buduća

jeeej, napokon vidim svoj post  :Smile: 
sad vidim da nije objavljen onaj u kojem vam zahvaljujem cure za info o lijekovima...i zato;
Hvala vam puno  :Smile:

----------


## buduća

U Mk. smo bili sredinom srpnja, a sredinom rujna je sve odobreno...

----------


## buduća

evo oni rezultati, za koje sam btw odlučila da su super i da se neću sekirati;

Faktor V Leiden (G1691A): G/G
MTHFR (C677T); C/C
PAI 1 (4G/5G); 4G/5G

----------


## buduća

Kontaktirala sam ljekarnu iz zg koja će mi poslati poštom one ampule, nakon što im uplatim i pošaljem recept, al malo me pere to što trebaju biti u frižideru..ajd malo je zahladilo, al opet..

----------


## buduća

Teta u ljekarni mi je umjesto impryla preporučila (kršitelj koda) prenatalne kapsule...šta vi mislite?...jel ima neka lista najboljih prenatalnih tableta ili da idem en ten tini  :Smile:

----------


## buduća

uups nisam znala da ne smijem napisati ime prenatalnih kapsula  :Embarassed:

----------


## LaraLana

Buduca samo polako i opusteno. Stres nikome nista dobro nije donio. Sve sto trebas pitaj ovdje jer svi ljudi sve znaju pa cemo te uputiti i sve ces na vrijeme nabaviti.

Ja da sam na tvom mjestu bi uzela te kapsule sto ti teta nudi zamjenske.

Mozes onda Diferelin uzeti ako se razmisljas zbog Decapeptyla. Jesi ti daleko od Zagreba?

----------


## LaraLana

> Onda ćemo svi morati pit taj Impryl ako utječe na razvoj ploda?! Trebali su to i nama reći da ih kupimo dok smo tamo. 
> Što se tiče ove mutacije daj napiši točan nalaz pa će ti netko možda znati interpretirati. Da li ti je itko na temelju tih nalaza spomenuo da moraš uzimati niskomolekularni heparin?
> Možeš malo ukratko napisati razlog zašto donacija embrija i da li ideš uz plaćanje ili preko HZZO-a?
> Za taj decapeptyl čitam da cure koriste pa se nadam da će ti reć di možeš nabaviti. Gore ti je Vedre napisala da je bez problema kupovala kod nas.


LF mislim da je dr. L vise mislio na metilfolat da folna utjece na razvoj ploda odnosno neuralne cijevi razvoja fetusa u prvih 12 tjedana trudnoce.
Drugog razloga ne vidim. 
Kod nas na trzistu od nedavno ima metilfolat kupiti pa je svakoj bolje da koristi taj vec obicnu folnu. Obicnu folnu organizam treba preraditi.

I da....puno cura je tu na forumu pisalo da su u Sloveniji kupovali lijekove.

----------


## LF2

Aha, kužim. Možda ga treba pitat jel može nešto drugo. Realno, mislim da neću pit taj Impryl jer je za 30 dana i skup je. Mislim da je cijena jednog oko 200-300 kn? kad sam ja pila. A mora se pit dosta, i u trudnoći.

----------


## LF2

To onda mogu bilo koje prenatal vitamine koji imaju metilfolat.

----------


## LF2

Zbunilo me jer su ih meni predstavili drugačije i ja mislila da je to nešto što se pije prije zatrudnjivanja  :Smile:  sad sam skužila da je to ono što trudnice piju u trudnoći inače, plus taj dodatak tog oblika folne. Kužim. Imam takve od druge firme pa ću pitat dal' mogu to.

----------


## buduća

Curke ja sam slavonka...zgb mi je puuno bliže od Mk  :Smile: 
evo sad pregovaram s prijateljima koji za vikend idu u zgb, pa im kontam uvaliti termootpornu torbicu i žicati da mi kupe..moram samo provjeriti u kojim sve ljekarnama imaju onaj d-lijek da ne moraju previše kružiti  :Smile:

----------


## LaraLana

Pa da. Ako zelis da budes sigurna pitaj ga slobodno.
Ja nisam uvijek pila prenatale koje je bas zahtjevao.

U prvoj trudnoci sam pila kako su trazili Femibion 1 i kupila sam dole kod njih odmah 3 kutije. Kad sam to popila nisam uzimala Femibion 2 vec sam uzela tu kod nas od solgar i jos od Childlife tekucu omegu jer mi se od kapsula povracalo.

U drugoj trudnoci sam pila (kršitelj koda) prenatal i tu imas sve.
Odlicno sam ih podnosila.
Dr. L je savjetovao cini mi se pre mama ili nesto tako.
Uglavnom njihov proizvod al nisam to pila jer kao sto rekoh ako ima metilfolat onda je svejedno koji prenatali.
Bitno je da ih dobro podnosis jer realno gledano niti jedni nisu jeftini a pijes cijelu trudnocu.

----------


## LaraLana

> Curke ja sam slavonka...zgb mi je puuno bliže od Mk 
> evo sad pregovaram s prijateljima koji za vikend idu u zgb, pa im kontam uvaliti termootpornu torbicu i žicati da mi kupe..moram samo provjeriti u kojim sve ljekarnama imaju onaj d-lijek da ne moraju previše kružiti


Ljekarna Filipovic u Zagorskoj ulici.

----------


## LaraLana

LF poslat cu ti poruku za ove prenatale koje sam pila.

----------


## buduća

Laralana može i meni poruka o kapsulama...nekako slutim da su iste koje sam i ja napisala pa se pojavilo da kršim kod  :Smile:

----------


## vedre

Buduća slobodno nas pitaj šta god treba jer da ne kupuješ neke puno skuplje ljekove.

----------


## vedre

Sada imaš veci broj poruka i trebale bi odmah biti vidljive

----------


## buduća

Djevojke, zahvaljujući vama, uštetdjet ću ohoho na lijekovima ...hvala vam još jednom!
ako neka od vas ima vremena i iskustva s ovim, molim da mi napiše gdje se i kako pika onaj decapeptyl..jel u ruku, nogu, guzu .. :Smile:

----------


## Unadva

U trbuh, ja sam 4,5 cm desno od pupka. Već ti je pripremljena otopina, i ne boli uopće barem mene nije.

----------


## buduća

kaže potkožno...jel to znači da se ne zabije okomito nego baš kod kožu, jel?

----------


## buduća

ajd da vam pišem šta mi se dogodilo danas...daklem, moj ginekolog je protiv da uzimam decapeptyl...čak je zvao pravnike u ministarstvo da jel smije to prepisati...decapeptyl je po njegovom jako opasan i izaziva svašta nešta..kaže, šta nisam tražila odobrenje od našeg ministarstva a ne Mk (tražio je sve nalaze i svu moju korespodenciju s Mk)...ne kuži za čega je odobrenje...ugl. nije mi se dalo raspravljati pa sam rekla da se ne brine jer se ja ne mogu razboliti, jer sam na visokoj vibraciji  :Smile:

----------


## buduća

da skratim, rastali smo se u super raspoloženju, čak sam njemu i sestri dala 2 velike milke i rekla da se vidimo na ultrazvuku kad nabavim decapeptyl i počnem ga koristiti..nekak mi se i svidjelo što se tako brine o mom zdravlju da sam se ufurala da ću bez problema nabaviti sve što mi treba, pa tako i taj grozni decapeptyl  :Smile:

----------


## Vrci

Ne razumijem ga, decapeptyl se najnormalnije koristi u mpo, i kod stimulacija i samo kod et

----------


## LF2

Što nisi tražila odobrenje odnašeg ministarstva? Za što? Ta donaciju embrija na koju ideš??? Što mu nisi rekla da bi drage volje sve to odradila kod nas ali ne možeš. Ko ni mi zajedno sa tobom?!
Što naši doktori nisu upućeni što se u Hrvatskoj po pitanju mpo može a što ne može?

----------


## LF2

Što nije taj lijek isto kao i Cetrotide i Orgalutran koji se kod nas primjenjuje? To bi doktor trebao znat ako se već toliko razumije u sve to. Pretpostavljam da to nije tvoj mpo nego socijalni ginekolog?

----------


## Argente

I za socijalca je slabo upućen, manje-više svi smo se ovdje fiksali decapeptylom  :Smile:

----------


## LF2

Buduća, kad ideš na transfer? 
Daj nam malo ispričaj o donaciji embrija? Kako to ide? Odakle su embriji? Koliko? Kako? Koja vam je dijagnoza? Jel ti ovo prvi puta?

----------


## LF2

Oprosti, vidim da si na prethodnoj stranici napisala ovo što sam te pitala, sori, tek sad vidim.

----------


## buduća

Cure, decapeptyl mi je u frižideru  :Smile: 
znala sam kad si posložim stvari u glavi da se sve odvije cap-cap...moj ginić je najobičniji brižni ginić i ne zamjeram što mi nije napisao recept..glavni argument u je što imam 46 godina  :Rolling Eyes: 
i da sve mi je prvi put...ja sam u svojoj 35. godini prvi i zadnji put koristila antibiotike (jaka upala grla) i onda imala par dana gljivice i to su sve moje boljke...hoću reći da sam onak prirodno zdrava, ne koristim nikakve lijekove, nikad nisam bila u bolnici, ne poznajem svog obiteljskog liječnika, zdravo se hranim i pozitivno razmišljam... vjerujem da me ovi lijekovi ne mogu naštetiti jer sam ja tako odlučila...jeej  :Smile:

----------


## LaraLana

Ja sam decapeptyl izvadila iz frizidera 10-ak min prije pikanja jer zna malo peckati i bude crveno mjesto uboda i okolo.
Lijevo ili desno od pupka se stipnes malo za trbuh i piknes pod kutem od 45 i polako istiskavas.
Do kraja iglicu ubodi jer je i tanka i kratka.
Kad se kaze podkozno to nije bas ono zdravo seljacki doslovno po kozu. Imamo mi i koze i podkoznog tkiva pa se ti fino stipni za malo speka na trbuhu drzi i pikni.

Imas i video na youtubu pa pogledaj.

----------


## buduća

Hvala ti LaraLana...ti i ostale cure ste stvarno super  :Heart:

----------


## Mikica79

Zdravo cure
Vidim da dosta pisete o imrylu,kazu da je on i za trombofiliju dobar.
Sve koje ste krenule u postupak zelim puno,puno uspeha!

----------


## LaraLana

Cini mi se koliko sam citala ovaj forum a ako sam krivo shvatila ispravite me, da kod heterozigota je protein s i c niski sto je znak da se treba uzimati metilfolat jer ako se pije obicna folna muci se organizam i pitanje je uopce koliko iskoristi folne u recimo ako popijete 800 mcg u jednoj tableti.

Tako da nije impryl za trombofiliju vec se tu radi o metilfolatu ( cistom obliku folne) a ima jos proizvodjaca koji koriste taj oblik folne i jeftiniji su.

----------


## LF2

Folat je prirodni oblika, a folna kiselina je  sintetički oblik vitamina B9.
Oni se u organizmu metaboliziraju u aktivni oblik, metilfolat.
Mi koji imamo MTHFR heterozigot, homozigot ili mutaciju imamo manjak tog enzima koji pretvara ovo dvoje u aktivni oblik.
Te tablete, a i sada većina novijih imaju taj aktivni oblik. Isto ko i taj Impryl.
Tako da nema to veze s trombofilijama nego sa tim MTHFR.

----------


## buduća

Djevojke, meni došla menstruacija drugi put za redom nakon 15 dana....ne znam da li započeti s decapeptylom ili da pričekam normalnu menstruacij...šta vi mislite?
još je subota pa ne mogu do ginekologa...

----------


## LaraLana

Jel bas nigdje ni privatno nemozes otici?
Kontaktiraj dr. Lazarevskog pa vidi s njim.

----------


## Rafaella

Pozdrav i ja sam rel.nova ovdje,molila bi ako mi netko moze odgovoriti kada se prvi puta ode u Makedoniju koliko se dana mora ostati i što se sve tada obavi.
Hvala,puno.

----------


## buduća

Izgleda da je u pitanju bilo ovulacijsko krvarenje...bilo je malo tamne krvi  i stalo nakon par sati

----------


## LF2

> Pozdrav i ja sam rel.nova ovdje,molila bi ako mi netko moze odgovoriti kada se prvi puta ode u Makedoniju koliko se dana mora ostati i što se sve tada obavi.
> Hvala,puno.


Prvi puta ideš na konzultacije. Dovoljno je jedan dan ostati. Imaš avion navečer i drugi dan u 16h.
Ti UZV, partner spermiogram. Razgovor sa dr.Lazarevski i razgovor sa embriologom Bobanom koji će vas uputiti u sve, javnog bilježnika i psihologa. To obavljas taj dan. I izbor donatora. Vedre i ja smo bile prije mjesec dana, imaš na prethodnoj stranici točno smo obavile dok nam je još bilo frisko.
Sretno i polako samo.

----------


## Rafaella

Hvala puno!
I za koliko ce vas zvati u postupak ?
I koliko se ostaje dana kad se obavlja transfer?

----------


## LF2

U 12 mjesecu bi trebale stići j.s, u postupak bi mogle sa sljedećom mengom ako hoćemo.
Sad su u 9 mjesecu cure neke išle u postupak. Naručuju svakih 3 mjeseca mislim. To mi se baš ne sviđa jer se gubi vrijeme.
Ne znam koliko se ostaje, računaj dan dva prije oplodnje i ovisi koji dan vraćaju.
Meni su rekli da je njihova praksa da vraćaju 2,3 dan. Možda sve skupa tjedan dana. Ne znam što će nam reći.

----------


## Rafaella

Hvala.
Ja sam im poslala e mail,za sada mi nisu odgovorili.

----------


## LF2

> Hvala.
> Ja sam im poslala e mail,za sada mi nisu odgovorili.


Jesu ti odgovorili? Meni svi njihovi mailovi odu u spam. Daj vidi....

----------


## buduća

Djevojke, uskoro dobivam mengu i krećem s decapeptilom...dr L. mi je rekao 8. dan ultrazvuk i da se javim...pretpostavljam da sve ovisi o debljini endometrija...šta mislite da li ako je sve ok transfer ide 14. dan ili ranije? kolika je debljina endometrija zadovoljavajuća?

----------


## LF2

Ako je sve u redu, redoviti ciklusi i ako ti je ovulacija 14 dan, onda ide oplodnja taj dan ili?

----------


## buduća

razmak između menstruacija mi je oduvijek kratak 22-26 dana...zbog toga mislim da bi mi plodni dani mogli biti već  8.,9. dan ciklusa...
ma jooj previše kontam, a trebam se samo opustiti i uzbuđeno iščekivati

----------


## buduća

Nedavno sam pročitala da sirova cikla i ananas puno pomažu zadebljanju endometrija...budem probala, to i inače volim  :Smile:

----------


## Rafaella

Ne,za sada nema odgovora.

----------


## LF2

> Ne,za sada nema odgovora.


Na koji mail si slala?

----------


## LaraLana

> Ne,za sada nema odgovora.


Mozda je i njima tvoj mail otisao u spam.
Pisi opet ili zovi!!!!

----------


## LaraLana

> Djevojke, uskoro dobivam mengu i krećem s decapeptilom...dr L. mi je rekao 8. dan ultrazvuk i da se javim...pretpostavljam da sve ovisi o debljini endometrija...šta mislite da li ako je sve ok transfer ide 14. dan ili ranije? kolika je debljina endometrija zadovoljavajuća?


Nemoj se sad jos i s tim zamarati.
Mislim da je sve preko 8 dobro i sve ti ovisi kako ce ti tijelo reagirati na lijekove.
Ja sam npr.prvi transfer imala na 18 dc dvodnevnog embrija i endometrij 14.

Drugi put ranije i malo tanji endometrij.

Nemoj se ti zamarati s tim. Pusti im da odrade posao onako kako misle da je najbolje.

----------


## buduća

Imaš pravo LaraLana....previše razmišljam  :Smile:

----------


## Pahulja_1

Pozdrav, 

Da li netko ima iskustva s Remedika klinikom u Makedoniji posto sam samo nasla iskustva od Sistine?

Imam par pitanja za nekog tko je isao na ivf tamo.

Hvala!

----------


## Bambina1

Pozdrav svima. Nisam se dugo javljala jer nisam imala novosti, ali sada imam  :Smile:  U ponedjeljak smo naručeni na prvi sastanak u klinici tako da javim što je bilo  :Smile:

----------


## Rafaella

Za sada nista od odgovora,ali sam dobila br. Bobana Janevskog pa cu ga kontaktirati na wapp, dal netko zna kalo je u Turskoj tj.da li postoji dobna granoca,da li je dozvoljena donacija i dal je skulje ili povoljnije u Istanbulu? Mi planiramo postupak na proljece pa skupljamo informacije.Hvala

----------


## vedre

Bambina javi nam kako je bilo. Imas tu sve što smo ja i LF2 pisale. A ako ti jos nesto treba objasniti slobodno pitaj.

----------


## LF2

> Za sada nista od odgovora,ali sam dobila br. Bobana Janevskog pa cu ga kontaktirati na wapp, dal netko zna kalo je u Turskoj tj.da li postoji dobna granoca,da li je dozvoljena donacija i dal je skulje ili povoljnije u Istanbulu? Mi planiramo postupak na proljece pa skupljamo informacije.Hvala


Di planirate? U Turskoj? Donacija nije dozvoljena. Dobnu granicu iskreno ne znam, ali ideš privatno pa ne vjerujem da će biti problema. Lijekovi su jeftiniji, postupci isto. 
Javi mi se na pp ako planirate u Tursku. Mi bili u Istanbulu prvi put tri tjedna, drugi put tjedan dana.

----------


## LF2

> Pozdrav svima. Nisam se dugo javljala jer nisam imala novosti, ali sada imam  U ponedjeljak smo naručeni na prvi sastanak u klinici tako da javim što je bilo


O pa super. Mogla bi upasti u 12 mjesecu sa Vedre i samnom. Nama se rekli da tad naručuju j.s. Bar nećeš dugo čekati ko mi.

----------


## Bambina1

Vidjeti ćemo, tako su mi nešto spominjali.. Al sam baš sada "jadna".. Naime, trebala sam u ponedjeljak doći u Skoplje, ali nam se avion vratio jer je bio jaki vjetar i nije mogao sletiti. Onda sam se dogovorila za sutra pa nije bilo aviona direktnih. Sada ipak idem danas preko Beča i košta ko zlato.. A dok sam pokušavala kupiti karte preko raznih servisa, banka me je odbijala ali je jedan prošao, a ja u međuvremenu kupila preko CA. Tako da sada imam duple karte, bankrotirati ću.. Uz sve to i radim cijelo vrijeme tako da sam premorena, ljuta, jadna.. Valjda ćemo danas sletiti i sutra obaviti sve pa će mi biti lakse  :Sad:

----------


## Rafaella

> Di planirate? U Turskoj? Donacija nije dozvoljena. Dobnu granicu iskreno ne znam, ali ideš privatno pa ne vjerujem da će biti problema. Lijekovi su jeftiniji, postupci isto. 
> Javi mi se na pp ako planirate u Tursku. Mi bili u Istanbulu prvi put tri tjedna, drugi put tjedan dana.


Tri tjedna se mora ostati? Ili ste bili privatno?
Ne znam kako da se javim pp,ne pisem.bas cesto....

----------


## Bambina1

Samo da se javim da smo se vratili i bilo je sve ok. Malo me smeta što smo potpisali sve na ćirilici pa da mi ne uzmu bubreg  Šalim se naravno, ali to mi je čudno, pogotovo što nismo dobili svoj primjerak..
Imam pitanje cure – gdje ste vi odsjeli? Mi smo bili u hotelu Portal i ok je bilo, samo što grijanja nije bilo do jučer navečer pa sam se malo smrzla (i za mlaku vodu treba barem 5 minuta)..
Boban je predobar  Upadam u 12 mjesec i rekao nam je da će nam se javiti s detaljima.. Donorka je već odabrana prema mojoj krvnoj grupi.. Ja osobno mislim da neće biti 12 mjesec nego više sredina siječnja zbog svih blagdana..
I još jedno pitanje – da li u Hrvatskoj ima svih tableta/injekcija koje trebate uzimati, a oni su vam ih javili mailom? Također, pripremu mi radi Petrova koja me je i slala tamo ili naš „normalni“ ginić?
Sorry na toliko pitanja, ali vjerojatno ću ih imati još 

----------


## LF2

Pripremu nam valjda radi Petrova, iskreno ne znam. Ja ću kontaktirati svoju mpo kad dođe vrijeme i pitat dal' idem kod nje na UZV ili ću privatno.
Oni sredinom 12 naručuju a mi možemo kad hoćemo u postupak. Nadam se da neće kasnije naručivati jer mi se taj dio opće ne sviđa. Ja sam taman došla dok su naručili j.s.i sljedeće čekam 4 mjeseca. Taj dio mi se nikako ne sviđa. 4 mjeseca gubimo vrijeme a plaćeno im je sve to.

----------


## buduća

Bambina1 ja sam ovdje pisala kako na prvu nisam znala gdje nabaviti lijekove jer smo mi išli privatno u Mk i moj ginić nije upoznat s postupkom i nije mi htio prepisati neke lijekove...Vjerujem da će vama koji idete preko klinika biti lakše...ugl. uspjela sam nabaviti ampule decapeptyila i estrofem bez recepta, a umjesto impryl-a koristim prenatalne tablete koje su mi sugerirali u ljekarni

----------


## buduća

Danas sam piknula zadnji decapeptyl i sutra (8.dan ciklusa) idem na ultrazvuk... nadam se lijepom zadebljanju endometrija  :Smile: 
Poslala sam mail dr. Lazarevskom s pitanjem za kada da planiram put u Mk, naravno ako je sve ok na pregledu...čekam odgovor i nekako u glavi kontam da sam slijedeći tjedan tamo  :Smile:

----------


## buduća

Bambina, ovo za ćirilicu...moj čoek je komentirao da smo možda potpisali da smo jamci za nečiji kredit  :Smile: 
Mi smo isto bili smješteni u Portal, ali to je bilo ljetos, pa nije bilo problema s grijanjem i toplom vodom...planiramo opet tamo jer se može u kućnim papučama do klinike  :Smile:

----------


## LaraLana

Buduca kako je prosao uzv?

Ostale cure citam i pratim i navijam za vas  :Smile: 

Netko je pitao dal se mogu svi lijekovi kupiti kod nas.
Da mogu i to je najpovoljnija ljekarna Filipovic u Zagorskoj ulici Zg.

----------


## buduća

Ultrazvuk prošao  :Smile: 
endometrij 6,2 mm, dr. kaže da je to ok za 8.dc...poslala sam u Mk slikice s ultrazvuka i opis od ginića (opis jajnika, folikula, endometrija...) i javili mi da je to ok i da ponovim ultrazvuk u pon (18.11.), a da planiram dolazak kod njih za čet ili pet....još su mi rekli da dignem estrofem s 3x1(6 mg)  dnevno na 4x1 (8 mg)..eto

----------


## buduća

Ginekolog mi je sugerirao da uzimam i E vitamin jer pomaže debljanju endometrija...naišla sam na netu da i selen pomaže...uglavnom, uzimam sve to plus svaki dan salaticu od svježe cikle (njam) i svježi ananas (njam njam)

----------


## buduća

uvijek kad objavim skužim da sam nešto zaboravila reći  :Smile: 
Ginić mi je razglabao o folikulama na oba jajnika, vodeći, vaki-naki, promjeri....ja rekoh; ne trebaju mi jajašca jer idem na ugradnju blastociste i trebam samo dobar endometrij...on će mi na to; nema veze, čim se stvaraju lijepe folikule znači da je u organizmu dobar omjer hormona potrebnih za prihvat buduće bebice...i fakat ima smisla  :Smile: 
btw, da vas podsjetim - imam 46 godina  :Smile:

----------


## LF2

Buduća, držim ti fige. Obavezno javi koji dan moraš ići i kolko ti je endometrij taj dan i koji si dan ciklusa da se možemo ravnati po tebi. I ono najbitnije koliko j.s. se oplodilo  :Kiss:  . Kad su tebi javili da su j.s. stigle i koji dan vraćaju.

----------


## LF2

Po ovom što si napisala, ideš 14 ili 15 dan ciklusa. To je ok.

----------


## LaraLana

Super Buduca, endo ti je super za 8 dc. Podebljat ce se on jos fino vidjet ces. Do 15 ili 16 dc kad trebas biti dole bit ce na kraju jos kao i kod mene. Meni je prvi put bio 14 mm cak a drugi put 12 mm.
Tamna piva ti je jos dobra za endometrij i lanene i zobene pahuljice. Sojino mlijeko. Tako sam bar tu procitala na forumu.

----------


## LaraLana

Cini mi se da sam citala za blastociste da je ok ako se vrate i 18 ili 19 dc. Tek iza 20 dc da je kasno jer se implantacijski prozor ne pogodi s transferom.

E sad ubijte me ako sam ja nesto pobrkala :/

----------


## LF2

Boban mi je reko da vole vratiti drugi ili treći dan.

----------


## LaraLana

Znam i kod mene su oba puta vratili dvodnevne embrije a buduca spominje blastociste.

----------


## Rominka

> Cini mi se da sam citala za blastociste da je ok ako se vrate i 18 ili 19 dc. Tek iza 20 dc da je kasno jer se implantacijski prozor ne pogodi s transferom.
> 
> E sad ubijte me ako sam ja nesto pobrkala :/


mislim i da ovisi o ciklusu. Ja imam duze cikluse i uglavnom je transfer bio nakon 20 dana. Ali, dobro oni to sve skupa tempiraju, prate i ne rade na pamet.

----------


## buduća

Moji ciklusi su dosta kratki 22-26 dana uz obilne menstruacije koje traju 7-8 dana...tako mi je oduvijek...danas  mi je 10. dc. i još malo balavi...ne znam da li je to zbog možda papa testa koji mi je dr. uzela prije ultrazvuka...ma vjerojatno nije...čitam da estrofem odgađa krvarenje, a kod mene nikako da stane

----------


## buduća

Netko je pitao za j.s...nas u Mk čekaju 2 blastociste...

----------


## buduća

Od jučer sam nekako napuhana, boli me stomak, kao u pms-u...ne znam da li pretjerujem s ciklom ili mi je to od povećane doze estrofema.. evo sad pijuckam smutić od cikle i ananasa, dodala sam i lanene i chia sjemenke

----------


## buduća

Čitala sam da endometrij može zadebljavati 2 mm dnevno...kakva su vaša iskustva?

----------


## LF2

> Netko je pitao za j.s...nas u Mk čekaju 2 blastociste...


Aha, vas čekaju tamo već? Jel to donacija embrija ili ste već obavili oplodnju? Oprosti ako si već negdje napisala.

----------


## Rominka

> Čitala sam da endometrij može zadebljavati 2 mm dnevno...kakva su vaša iskustva?


Otprilike da. Zato se i radi folikulometrija svaka dva dana, najbolje u isto vrijeme.

----------


## buduća

Kupili smo 2 blastociste  :Smile:

----------


## vedre

Buduća pozdrav. Imala bih pitanje za tebe. Meni se sve pomiješalo. Ja sam mislila da ti ides na donaciju samih js. A ti ides na donaciju već gotovih embrija???
Kako to ide kod njih? Kakva je procedura? Koliko to košta? Mozes li mi molim te nesto opsirnije reći o tome.

----------


## buduća

Da, idemo na donaciju embrija, zapravo blastocista. Kod muža je smrdan spermiogram, ja sam prestara da se uzimaju moja jajasca. Mailom smo to dogovorili s Bobanom, došli u Mk i u jednom danu obavili pregled, javnog bilježnika, test kod psihologa i odabir donora. Platili 4.800 eura za blastice, a ostali troškovi su bili cca 200-300 eura.. Trebala sam obaviti neke pretrage krvi dok smo čekali odobrenje njihovog ministarstva. Taman kad su nam javili da je odobreno, bile su gotove pretrage. To poslala dr. L i on mi javio mailom kako od menstruacije započeti s decapeptylom i estrofemom.

----------


## buduća

evo  da vam javim da mi se nešto zakompliciralo i  da mi menstruacija nije stala... danas idem vidjeti na ultrazvuk šta se događa. Inače mi traje 7-8 dana i 8.dc na pregledu mi je maalo išlo... dr. L mi je javio nakon što je pregledao slike ultrazvuka da povećam estrofem s 3x2 mg, na 4x2 mg....ja krenula s tim od petka i navečer mi počeli predmenstrualni grčevi i menga se pojačala do prave menge s ugrušcima.. u nedjelju sam poslala mail s pitanjem šta da radim...nisam očekivala da će mi nedjeljom odgovoriti i nisam provjeravala mail, pa tek jutros vidim da mi je jučer odmah odgovoreno da mi estrofem ne djeluje i da ga trebam povećati...a ja ga prestala piti...jbga...

----------


## buduća

danas mi je ultrazvuk pa ću vidjeti šta dalje....

----------


## vedre

Kada si prestala piti estrofem?

----------


## buduća

zadnju sam popila  u nedjelju ujutro jednu i poslije više nisam... a kao trebala sam još 3 tablete u toku dana

----------


## buduća

ma ne kužim zašto povećavati dozu ako mi ne djeluje!? djeluje, ali u pogrešnom smjeru

----------


## buduća

nekako sam sama sebi objasnila da taj estrofem pumpa endometrij, a ako mi se već počeo ljuštiti, bolje da prekinem i nek mi završi menga....ne znam, nisam više pametna

----------


## Rominka

> Da, idemo na donaciju embrija, zapravo blastocista. Kod muža je smrdan spermiogram, ja sam prestara da se uzimaju moja jajasca. Mailom smo to dogovorili s Bobanom, došli u Mk i u jednom danu obavili pregled, javnog bilježnika, test kod psihologa i odabir donora. Platili 4.800 eura za blastice, a ostali troškovi su bili cca 200-300 eura.. Trebala sam obaviti neke pretrage krvi dok smo čekali odobrenje njihovog ministarstva. Taman kad su nam javili da je odobreno, bile su gotove pretrage. To poslala dr. L i on mi javio mailom kako od menstruacije započeti s decapeptylom i estrofemom.


oprosti Buduca sto upadam, ali zapelo mi je za oko cijena koju ste platili? 4800€?? Jesu li to svjeze blastice u pitanju? Iskreno se nadam da jesu inace su debelo prekrdasili sa cijenom.

----------


## LaraLana

Joj buduca zao mi je da ti se to tako dogodilo da nisi pogledala mail.
Inace pisala sam da su i dr. L i Boban dostupni 24 sata tako da cure pisite i zovite ih bez ustrucavanja.
Ubuduce nemoj nista na svoju ruku raditi i prekidati.

P.S.
Lunika je platila donaciju embrija 6000 eura i trosak je snosio hzzo. Ali na zalost vise se nikad nije javila pa tako da niti detalje nije pisala.
Na str. 2 ima to napisano.

----------


## Rominka

LanaLana promaklo mi je to. Ne mogu vjerovat da je tako skupo, i to jos FET. U Češkoj je od 1800 SET do 2800 dvije blastice. To mi je ludo visoka cijena, cak i da je sva terapija ukljucena. Ne znam, mozda mi nesto promice pa ne vidim cijelu sliku.

----------


## Bambina1

Buduća Meni su rekli da će mi se javiti tek sredinom/krajem prosinca.. Makar zbog praznika i moje menge (koja je sve češća) ne vjerujem da ću prije siječnja. Budeš mi javila kako je bilo. A za čirilicu sam pitala Janevskog dal sam dala jedan ili dva bubrega  :Smile:  On je rekao samo stan  :Smile: 
Ja prenatalne od druge "firme" već pijem od lipnja kada sam išla na IVF pa je Lazarevski rekao da ne trebam taj impryl. Znači, opet se moram pikati  :Sad:  glupo, al sam mislila pošto idem na donaciju, ne trebam .. Kako sam išla samo na jedan prirodni i jedan IVF, i odmah mi onda rekli da u RH nemam šanse zatrudniti, nisam toliko u tim svim postupcima, imenima.. Već sam luda od tih svih preparata.. Pila sam betu, a sada ostala na prenatalu i d-vitaminu.. Kaj da još nešto počnem piti?

----------


## buduća

evo me od ginića...endometrij 0,62 mm...prava menga u pitanju...tj. 07.11. dobila i bio mi skoro kraj 8.dc. Kad sam 9 dc. pojačala estrofem počela se vraćati i pretvorila u poplavu...kaže ginić da su mi se hormoni zbrčkali..kao što sam već pisala, on je protiv decapeptyila i estrofema i kaže mi da slijedeći ciklus probam bez tih dodataka, uz narodna sredstva (cikla, ananas, piva) i vitamine i minerale(E, C, Se) i da će mi endometrij sigurno biti super... kaže mi da su žene najplodnije nakon ovakvih čišćenja, poroda i sl.

----------


## buduća

Zaboravila sam vam reći da je ugradnja  embria valjda 1800 eura...nisam sigurna..e sad dal je to preskupo...nemam s čim usporediti...ako urodi plodom onda je neprocijenjivo  :Smile: 
nemojte me krivo shvatiti, ali ja sam u životnom periodu kada imam para više nego vremena...zahvalna sam što ne moramo dizati kredite niti posuđivati lovu da bi se upustili u ovu avanturu, ali mislim da ste vi mlađe žemske u boljoj poziciji jer imate više vremena i opcija, a i postoji mogućnost da vam HZZO vrati pare  :Smile:

----------


## buduća

Molim vas ako koja zna da napiše zašto moramo pikati decapeptyl... Za estrofem su mi rekli da podebljava endometrij...

----------


## LaraLana

> LanaLana promaklo mi je to. Ne mogu vjerovat da je tako skupo, i to jos FET. U Češkoj je od 1800 SET do 2800 dvije blastice. To mi je ludo visoka cijena, cak i da je sva terapija ukljucena. Ne znam, mozda mi nesto promice pa ne vidim cijelu sliku.


Da je skupo je, nema se tu sto puno komentirati.
Sto mi je ostalo u sjecanju da je npr. Puljanka forumasica platila kako je nazvala FIVET preko 6000 eura bez donora, avionske karte i smjestaja u istoj klinici gdje je npr i forumasica Pak isla ( IVI KLINIKA) Samo nisu u istom gradu. 
Hocu reci zapravo da je uzas skupo i naravno variraju cijene od klinike do klinike.
U mom slucaju kad sam kontaktirala par njih prije vec cu krenuti i na kraju kad zbrojim i oduzmen bilo je vrlo mala razlika 200, 300 eura. A vecinom se svi iznenade na cijenu u Makedoniji za spermatozoide od 3000 eura (za 3 pokusaj, malo kome uspije od prve kao meni) a drugo je sve jeftinije vec bilo gdje i tako to ispadne s cijenom ukupnom tu negdje.
Ukrajina je npr.isto uzas od cijena, Grcka itd da ne nabrajam.

E sad da je ovolika razlika u cijeni za fet embrija izmedju Ceske i Makedonije zbilja za ne povjerovati.

Treba bas vidjeti u drugim zemljama koliko dodje jer ovo zbilja nema veze s vezom.

----------


## LaraLana

Zaboravih napisati da Ivi klinika ima vrlo velik postotak uspjesnosti i znam da je Puljanka bas i radi toga njih izabrala.
Na zalost nije uspjelo dok je kod Pak totalno druga prica.

Nadam se da se Pak nece ljutiti sto ju spominjem :/

----------


## LaraLana

> Molim vas ako koja zna da napiše zašto moramo pikati decapeptyl... Za estrofem su mi rekli da podebljava endometrij...


Ja sam se pikala u dugom protokolu al samo do menge.
Koliko.mi je poznato to je za supresiju jajnika da miruju ili grijesim, neka me netko ispravi!

----------


## buduća

Bambina1 ja sam ti tek tuka za sve te nazive,postupke, tablete  :Smile:  meni je ovo sve prvi put...u RH nisam nikad ni probala...kad pročitam neku vašu kraticu moram google pitat  :Smile:  
baš mi je super što imam s nekim o ovom pričati i podijeliti iskustva...kak se kaže; Čovjek i magarac su pametniji od samog čovjeka (da se razumijemo- ja sam magare u ovoj priči  :Smile:  )

----------


## buduća

Ja sam se pikala decapeptylom od prvog dana menge...7 dana...po ultrazvuku mi jajnici nisu mirovali...pravili jajca sve u 16  :Wink:

----------


## buduća

Sad mi palo na pamet da mi se tijelo pobunilo od ovih lijekova  :Smile:  u stvarnom životu sam dipl. ing. kemije koji je totalno protiv kemije :D  kad me glava boli ja masiram i mažem uljima...mislim da sam si ovo sama napravila jer imam duboko usađeno uvjerenje da su svi lijekovi loši...moram poraditi na tome...sad će mi to biti lako kad sam to osvjestila  :Smile:

----------


## LF2

Buduća, nisam te dobro shvatila. Dvije blastociste si platila 4800 eura, a ugradnju što kažeš 1800 eura. Što podrazumijevas po ugradnju? Embriotransfer? Znači, sve ovo te košta 6600 eura?

----------


## Rominka

Buduca, ni meni bas nije jasna ta cijena.1800 je samo transfer?

----------


## Argente

Decapeptyl je za supresiju, da ne ovuliraš i time poremetiš tajming transfera.
Može se transfer raditi i u prirodnom ciklusu, ali kad je ovako velika lova u pitanju, doktori to sve vole imati pod kontrolom. Što ovaj put nije uspjelo. Ako si u mogućnosti provesti više dana u MK, pitaj jesi li kandidat za transfer u svom prirodnom ciklusu. Mada nisam čula sa se to u donaciji radi, ali u biti, ako ti endometrij inače nije problematičan, zašto ne. Tvoji embriji su zaleđeni?

----------


## sara79

Cekajte buduca kaze kupili smo 2 blastociste i jos treba transfer platiti ili?

Rominka a kako je u Ceskoj?
Kazes SET 1800 eura do 2800 dvije blastociste.
A jel ti imas mogucnost birati donorku i donora ili kako to ide zapravo?

----------


## Katesplit1

Pošto sam bila i u MAkedoniji i drugdje 

čitam  vaše postove kad stignem

Buduća, puno je to novaca za donaciju embrija, nadam se da je uključen transfer

embrio adoption se može naći za 3000 euro sa uključenim transferom i u Spanjolskoj i u Grčkoj koliko se sjećam

Ja sam 5000 euro platila: 
 - donaciju svježih stanica, kojih je bilo 11, oplodilo se 9, od toga je nastalo 6 blastocista
  dvije evo sad spavaju ovdje do mene, 4 su pohranjene
 - donaciju spermatozoida
  - transfer
"We charge €5000 for a cycle of donor egg IVF treatment.  This includes ICSI/IMSI/blastocyst culture/assisted hatching/donor sperm from our bank as needed but doesn't include the cost of your medication (typically €100-300) or any blood tests you may need"

Ugovore sam potpisala na engleskom jeziku i na latinici, protokole isto!

----------


## Katesplit1

> Cekajte buduca kaze kupili smo 2 blastociste i jos treba transfer platiti ili?
> 
> Rominka a kako je u Ceskoj?
> Kazes SET 1800 eura do 2800 dvije blastociste.
> A jel ti imas mogucnost birati donorku i donora ili kako to ide zapravo?


To su embriji parova koji su dali dozvolu da se daju nekom drugom, mogu se birati sam osnovne karakteristike

----------


## Rominka

> Cekajte buduca kaze kupili smo 2 blastociste i jos treba transfer platiti ili?
> 
> Rominka a kako je u Ceskoj?
> Kazes SET 1800 eura do 2800 dvije blastociste.
> A jel ti imas mogucnost birati donorku i donora ili kako to ide zapravo?


Sara, ne biramo u potpunosti. Oni biraju krvnu grupu, boju kose/ociju/visinu i kad odaberu te parametre daju nam nekoliko na izbor: razlicite godine i razlicito obrazovanje izmedju kojih biramo. Tako je u EuropeIVF-u dok u Pronatalune biraju nista, niti ista daju na mogucnost biranja. Za PFC ne znam, od njih smo nakon prvog postupka odustali.

----------


## Rominka

> To su embriji parova koji su dali dozvolu da se daju nekom drugom, mogu se birati sam osnovne karakteristike


Kate na sto tocno mislis kad kazes da su to embriji parova? Na Makedoniju ili Češku?

----------


## sara79

> Sara, ne biramo u potpunosti. Oni biraju krvnu grupu, boju kose/ociju/visinu i kad odaberu te parametre daju nam nekoliko na izbor: razlicite godine i razlicito obrazovanje izmedju kojih biramo. Tako je u EuropeIVF-u dok u Pronatalune biraju nista, niti ista daju na mogucnost biranja. Za PFC ne znam, od njih smo nakon prvog postupka odustali.


Hvala Rominka. Ovo je dobro znati pa nek ima i informacija ovdje da se moze procitati!

Sretno svima  :Heart:

----------


## sara79

Kate daj pliz napisi di si ono ti bila?
Koja klinika, zemlja?

----------


## Katesplit1

> Kate daj pliz napisi di si ono ti bila?
> Koja klinika, zemlja?


u Grčkoj 
KLinika se zove IVFSerum

Tako su mi rekli za embrio adoption - to su od drugih parova,  koji su dobili zivorođenu djecu koji suizričito dozvolili da se ostatak embrija pokloni drugim parovima tj zenama

----------


## buduća

evo iz Bobanovog maila;
Cena donorske embryone je 4800 eura, plus IVF kod nas kosta 1700 eura(to placate kada 
odradite),.Ukupno je oko 6500 eura.

----------


## buduća

Javili su mi da za slijedeći ciklus nabavim flastere Klimara od 100mcg i to za početak 10ak pakovanja jer ću trebati 3 flastera na 3 dana...ima tko iskustva s tim?

----------


## buduća

Mi smo birali između 4 vrste embria. Dobili smo karakteristike donora jajnih stanica i donora sperme (krvna grupa, boja kose i očiju, visina, oblik nosa, obrazovanje, odakle su... i njihove slike kad su bili djeca) i izabrali ono što nam najviše nalikuje, bar na papiru  :Smile:

----------


## buduća

Argente, sviđa mi se ovo što si napisala u vezi pokušaja transfera u mom prirodnom ciklusu...to bi najviše voljela

----------


## buduća

Djevojke, pitala sam dr. L da li postoji mogućnost transfera blastociste  u mom prirodnom ciklusu  bez hormonskih tableta i injekcija, a ako je endomentrij dovoljno zadebljan prirodnim putem.
Odgovorio je da je to najbolje, ali da je preduvjet da to bude idealan ciklus,  ultrazvuk svaki dan kada folikul bude iznad 15 mm i endometrij iznad 7 mm

----------


## LF2

> evo iz Bobanovog maila;
> Cena donorske embryone je 4800 eura, plus IVF kod nas kosta 1700 eura(to placate kada 
> odradite),.Ukupno je oko 6500 eura.


Ja ovo ništ ne kužim.

----------


## Rominka

> evo iz Bobanovog maila;
> Cena donorske embryone je 4800 eura, plus IVF kod nas kosta 1700 eura(to placate kada 
> odradite),.Ukupno je oko 6500 eura.


Buduca, ne ljuti se molim te. I ostale cure tkdj. Ali meni ovo nikako nije jasno. Donacija embrija je 4800€ plus IVF?? Kako donacija ide uz IVF? Meni tu nesto ne stima. Da li je moguce da HZZ placa 4800€? Pa to je dupla cijena od Ceske, a i cini mi se, nisam sigurna, skuplje od Spanjolske.

----------


## Rominka

> Djevojke, pitala sam dr. L da li postoji mogućnost transfera blastociste  u mom prirodnom ciklusu  bez hormonskih tableta i injekcija, a ako je endomentrij dovoljno zadebljan prirodnim putem.
> Odgovorio je da je to najbolje, ali da je preduvjet da to bude idealan ciklus,  ultrazvuk svaki dan kada folikul bude iznad 15 mm i endometrij iznad 7 mm


ako imas uredne cikluse, ovulacije ovo ti je odlican izbor - tijelo je neoptereceno, a s druge strane za endometrij uvijek mozete naknadno, po folikulometriji, uvesti vaginalno estrofem i djelovati lokalno. Vrijedi razmisliti. U svakom slucaju, sretno!

----------


## LF2

Ako je tako, ovo je jako skupo. Dvije blastociste (smrznute, ako sam dobro shvatila) koštaju u Makedoniji 4800 € plus transfer 1700 € = 6500 €, dok je npr. Kate platila svježe j.s i spermiće i kompletnu svježu oplodnju sa transferom 5000 €. 
Jasno mi je da se cijene mogu razlikovati iz države u državu ali pričamo o dvije smrznute blastociste koje su kupljene kao konkretno dvije?! Nije da se kupio postupak pa su slučajno ispale dvije.

----------


## sara79

> evo iz Bobanovog maila;
> Cena donorske embryone je 4800 eura, plus IVF kod nas kosta 1700 eura(to placate kada 
> odradite),.Ukupno je oko 6500 eura.


I ja ovo nis ne kuzim..al ga deru s cijenama brate mili :/

Ne znam ja bi trazila tocno da mi pojasne te cijene.
Dva embrija da toliko kostaju? Ciji su to embriji? Od nekog para pa su dozvolili donirati ili su nastali kupnjom js i spermatozoida?
I da je tako, kako onda bas iskljucivo dva?
Ja bi imala sto upitnika iznad glave. Zbilja nejasna situacija s cijenama.

Predpostavljam da posto rade s Cryos bankom sjemena da vjerojatno imaju mogucnost da kupe i isporuce im spermatozoide za jedan pokusaj sto bi kostalo puno manje vec kad se kupuje za 3 pokusaja i onda plus jos js iz Ukrajinske banke pa plus Ivf 1700 eura sto navodi u mailu.
Jedino vidim takvu racunicu za sve pojedinacno pa od tud ova cijena od 6500 eura i da garantiraju 2 embrija.

Oni cini mi se kupuju iz Ukrajine 8 js jel tako?
Tako mi je ostalo u sjecanju od Kate kad je pisala.

----------


## sara79

Buduca vidi za iduci put da eventualno jedan uzv odradis kod svog gina i sljedeci vec u dole kod njih u Skopju.
Po meni je to sigurnije i drugo....neznaju svi ginekolozi izmjeriti endometrij!!! 
Ja bi da sam na tvom mjestu pustila njima dole da odrade sve i vide sve na licu mjesta.
Znam da je mozda problem zbog slobodnih dana al vidi dal bi mogla to tako napraviti.
Nakon transfera bar prespavaj dole noc.
Inace mirovanje ne garantira i trudnocu pa tako da se normalno mozes ponasati. Osim trcanja i dizanja teskog sve ostalo normalno.

----------


## Bambina1

Mi nismo mogli donoricu birati jer ja imam 0- krvnu grupu pa je Boban izabrao samo jednu žensku.. Plava je, a dečko i ja smo tamno smeđi  Reći ću da je na susjeda ili poštara  Ma glavno da nam svima uspije...
Sada sam dosta pod stresom, a i ovo me sve zabrinjava, ali nadam se da će uspjeti 
Moram otići U Petrovu i pitati kako će me hendlati jer se kod njih dugo čeka na pregled, a ja baš neću imati vremena.. A i da nešto ne zeznem (tipa, odem kod privatnika) pa da HZZO traži novce nazad jer se nisam držala procedura i pravila 

----------


## Rominka

> I ja ovo nis ne kuzim..al ga deru s cijenama brate mili :/
> 
> Ne znam ja bi trazila tocno da mi pojasne te cijene.
> Dva embrija da toliko kostaju? Ciji su to embriji? Od nekog para pa su dozvolili donirati ili su nastali kupnjom js i spermatozoida?
> I da je tako, kako onda bas iskljucivo dva?
> Ja bi imala sto upitnika iznad glave. Zbilja nejasna situacija s cijenama.
> 
> Predpostavljam da posto rade s Cryos bankom sjemena da vjerojatno imaju mogucnost da kupe i isporuce im spermatozoide za jedan pokusaj sto bi kostalo puno manje vec kad se kupuje za 3 pokusaja i onda plus jos js iz Ukrajinske banke pa plus Ivf 1700 eura sto navodi u mailu.
> Jedino vidim takvu racunicu za sve pojedinacno pa od tud ova cijena od 6500 eura i da garantiraju 2 embrija.
> ...


Ovdje je nesto mutno kako god krenes racunati. Ili je covjek samo nespretno napisao. Mozda nisu embriji u pitanju vec spermiji/js i IVF i tada to moze proci. Ali ako su zaista u pitanju dva embrija onda su preskupi ukoliko u cijeni ne garantiraju barem jos dvije blastice ukoliko ne uspije.

----------


## LF2

> Mi nismo mogli donoricu birati jer ja imam 0- krvnu grupu pa je Boban izabrao samo jednu žensku.. Plava je, a dečko i ja smo tamno smeđi  Reći ću da je na susjeda ili poštara  Ma glavno da nam svima uspije...
> Sada sam dosta pod stresom, a i ovo me sve zabrinjava, ali nadam se da će uspjeti 
> Moram otići U Petrovu i pitati kako će me hendlati jer se kod njih dugo čeka na pregled, a ja baš neću imati vremena.. A i da nešto ne zeznem (tipa, odem kod privatnika) pa da HZZO traži novce nazad jer se nisam držala procedura i pravila 


Pitaj u Petrovoj i javi. Po meni bi mogle to tamo odraditi, to su samo UZV i to je to, ko kad u postupku ideš na folikulometrije. Eventualno ćemo morati poslati mail kad krene ciklus da računaju na nas. Isto što radimo i kad idemo na postupak. Al saznaj ti to prije.
Mi se ionako vodimo u Petrovoj, kao da se tamo liječimo. 
S druge strane, možemo i privatno. Neće HZZO tražit novce nazad. Boli njih briga di mi mjerimo endometrij  :Smile:

----------


## Bambina1

Ma kada su mi krivo u Petrovoj napisali onaj zahtjev za Hzzo, morala sam čekati tjedan dana novi termin samo da mi isprave.. Tako da i na hladno pušem .. Tu blizu radim pa ću pokušati ovaj tjedan ili idući proći.. Ne znam na koji mail jer na telefon se nikad nisu javljali.. I kad sam rekla da samo treba dr nešto nadopisati na taj zahtjev, sestra mi je odbrusila : nije to samo, valjda mi znamo...
Ne znam, baš piše u Rješenju HZZO da pripremu radi Petrova.. Pa da ne zeznem.. A ako mogu dobiti i free injekcije il što već, zašto bi plaćala (išla sam kod privatnika na IVF pa sam sve to plaćala).. A ja ću svakako otići na barem jedan uzv kod moje „privatnice“

----------


## LF2

Bambina1, ja sam prije svakog postupka morala poslati na mail da mi je prvi dan ciklusa da znaju da krećem na postupak. Na onaj mail "predbilježbe". Budem se čula sa doktoricom kad dođe vrijeme, odnosno kad mi jave da su naručili j.s. Ili ću privatno, bolji je UZV  :Wink: 
U svakom slučaju ću im se morat javiti zbog Clexana.

----------


## Bambina1

Ma ja sam išla prvi i zadnji put u privatnu kliniku na umjetnu tako da ne znam.. Kod njih sam došla da mi napišu zahtjev prema hzzo-u. Naravno, uz njih ću ići i kod privatne  :Smile:

----------


## Katesplit1

> Ovdje je nesto mutno kako god krenes racunati. Ili je covjek samo nespretno napisao. Mozda nisu embriji u pitanju vec spermiji/js i IVF i tada to moze proci. Ali ako su zaista u pitanju dva embrija onda su preskupi ukoliko u cijeni ne garantiraju barem jos dvije blastice ukoliko ne uspije.


Pa ja sam platila kod njih 8 jajnih stanica 4800 eur
Postupak 1700 i 
spermatozoidi jedna doza kod njih sta mi je ostala malo.manje od 1000 eur pa izracunaj
Oplodile se tri

 od toga jedna nije bila dobra

----------


## Rominka

8 js nije isto sto i 2 blastice. Tu prica ne stima. Sto oni tocno prodaju za 4800€?

----------


## Katesplit1

Svakako. Smatra se da su bolji zamrznuti embriji nego zamrznute jajne stanice

Svakako 
Buduca, samo naprijed, nemoj da te nasa prepiska nervira

----------


## Rominka

Buduca, ne daj se smesti. 

Pitam jer mi je cudno, a imam pregovora s raznim klinikama koje sam odbila upravo zbog netransparentnosti. Mislim da svi zasluzujemo konkretne odgovore, i nekako smatram da cijena moze odskakati do nekih 30%, ovisno o usluzi.

----------


## LF2

Mi isto plaćamo 8 jajnih stanica i postupak 6500. Zapravo HZZO plaća. Koliko će od toga blastocista biti, to ne možemo znati.
Ovdje se radi o dvije smrznute blastociste, što me konkretno npr.zanima kako onda to računaju? Po komadu? Ne znam dal' me netko shvaća ali me zanima kako to ide. Jesu dvije minimum? Znači dođem tamo i hoću donacije embrija i oni mi kažu dva komada 6500 €. Jesam dobro razumjela?

----------


## LF2

Ili je to donacija svježih j.s plus donacija spermića, pa su u tom postupku dobili dvije blastociste?
Ako je to slučaj onda ima smisla. Po tome onda može biti i više blastocista ali ovako su nažalost dobili samo dvije.

----------


## buduća

Cure, najbolje da pišete na mail Bobanu i dobit ćete brzo sve info koje vam trebaju....a niste se s tim obvezale na ništa.

----------


## buduća

Meni 2 blastociste nisu malo jer gledam da su to potencijalno dva bebača  :Smile:

----------


## buduća

Odabrali smo kliniku po osjećaju, nismo se cjenkali, raspitivali dalje...svidjela mi se brzina njihovog odgovora, profesionalnost, dostupnost i to što nema jezične barijere...

----------


## Rominka

Buduca, ne ljuti se molim te. Pitam radi drugih koji ce sutra traziti informaciju.

----------


## LF2

Buduća, stvarno se nemoj ljutiti ali me zanima postupak, što sam gore i pitala. Da li ste kupili dvije blastociste ili ste platili cijeli postupak u smislu j.s i spermiće pa ste došli do dvije blastociste.

----------


## LF2

Sve nas ovdje zanima postupak na koji ideš a  nisi nam dala puno informacija i onda moramo međusobno raspravljati na što ti konkretno ideš?

----------


## buduća

Kopirala sam iz Bobanovog maila...dogovorili smo embrije, a nakon što smo odabrali donore, rekli su nam da imamo 2 blastociste...možda od tih donora ima "samo" 2, a od nekih drugih više, možda od drugih donora imaju embrije...ne znam, nisam pitala...uspješnost je puno veća s blastocistama tak da mi je to ok

----------


## Black30

> Mi isto plaćamo 8 jajnih stanica i postupak 6500. Zapravo HZZO plaća. Koliko će od toga blastocista biti, to ne možemo znati.
> Ovdje se radi o dvije smrznute blastociste, što me konkretno npr.zanima kako onda to računaju? Po komadu? Ne znam dal' me netko shvaća ali me zanima kako to ide. Jesu dvije minimum? Znači dođem tamo i hoću donacije embrija i oni mi kažu dva komada 6500 €. Jesam dobro razumjela?


Pozdrav...nova sam na ovome forumu.zanima me dali Hzzo pokriva troškove liječenja izvan Hrvatske ..npr u Turskoj?Dali je imao itko takvu situaciji?mm ima azzo pa bi tamo trebali na liječenje i umjetnu oplodnju. Hvala

----------


## Rominka

Black30, jeste li iskoristili sve korake kod nas? Ako niste odradili biopsiju i "microtese" kod nas odbit ce vam zahtjev. Been there, done that i zbog toga smo odustali. 
Nisam sigurna ima li tko noviji da je pokusavao sa azoo predati zahtjev.

----------


## Black30

> Black30, jeste li iskoristili sve korake kod nas? Ako niste odradili biopsiju i "microtese" kod nas odbit ce vam zahtjev. Been there, done that i zbog toga smo odustali. 
> Nisam sigurna ima li tko noviji da je pokusavao sa azoo predati zahtjev.


Odradili smo biopsiju ali Micro nismo kad ju nitko ne radi u Hr.

----------


## LF2

> Pozdrav...nova sam na ovome forumu.zanima me dali Hzzo pokriva troškove liječenja izvan Hrvatske ..npr u Turskoj?Dali je imao itko takvu situaciji?mm ima azzo pa bi tamo trebali na liječenje i umjetnu oplodnju. Hvala


Iskreno ne znam za Tursku, mi smo išli na vlastiti trošak. Makar, kad smo mi išli, nismo imali indikacije za liječenje van države. Tamo smo dobili dijagnozu.
Donacije nema u Turskoj.
Mogu reći da imaju dobre embriologe i vezano za spermiogram, mi smo radili taj neki "natural sperm selection microchip" makar je spermiogram dobar, al eto, nismo znali više što bi....
Nadam se da će ti druge cure više znati reć vezano za azoospermiju.

----------


## Black30

> Iskreno ne znam za Tursku, mi smo išli na vlastiti trošak. Makar, kad smo mi išli, nismo imali indikacije za liječenje van države. Tamo smo dobili dijagnozu.
> Donacije nema u Turskoj.
> Mogu reći da imaju dobre embriologe i vezano za spermiogram, mi smo radili taj neki "natural sperm selection microchip" makar je spermiogram dobar, al eto, nismo znali više što bi....
> Nadam se da će ti druge cure više znati reć vezano za azoospermiju.


Hvala na odgovoru. Kod koga ste išli u Tursku ,kod Dr.Tansela? Klinika Momart?

----------


## LF2

> Hvala na odgovoru. Kod koga ste išli u Tursku ,kod Dr.Tansela? Klinika Momart?


Dr.Tosun, privatna praksa, zahvati i embriolozi u bolnici Acibadem. Njegova ordinacija je tik do te bolnice.

----------


## LF2

Kolko vidim to je sve tu u krugu, ne znam što je Momart, ali karta mi pokazuje 4 min do Acibadem Fulya. Puno je u krugu bilo bolnica. Sve u svemu, mi smo bili prezadovoljni. Tamo sam dobila najviše j.s i najviše blastocista. I tamo smo napokon saznali koji je problem, nakon 4 godine i 5-6 postupaka kod nas.

----------


## LF2

Black 30, me mogu vjerovati, ovaj moj je na istoj adresi?! Daj mi molim te reci, odakle znaš za njih? Jer ja nisam došla do njih preko nikoga iz Hrvatske. Što je već netko bio tamo?

----------


## Black30

> Black 30, me mogu vjerovati, ovaj moj je na istoj adresi?! Daj mi molim te reci, odakle znaš za njih? Jer ja nisam došla do njih preko nikoga iz Hrvatske. Što je već netko bio tamo?


Jako puno parova je bilo tamo.u zadnjih 6mjeseci 6 parova iz Srbije.idi na forum azzo statistika i tamo ćeš vidjeti.poceli su ljudi masovno ići tamo zato što je klinika vrh.mi namjeravamo početkom sljedeće godine ići.

----------


## LF2

> Jako puno parova je bilo tamo.u zadnjih 6mjeseci 6 parova iz Srbije.idi na forum azzo statistika i tamo ćeš vidjeti.poceli su ljudi masovno ići tamo zato što je klinika vrh.mi namjeravamo početkom sljedeće godine ići.


Nećeš požaliti. Želim ti uspjeh.

----------


## Black30

> Nećeš požaliti. Želim ti uspjeh.


Hvala ti

----------


## Rominka

> Odradili smo biopsiju ali Micro nismo kad ju nitko ne radi u Hr.


Ako ste kod nas sve pokusali,tada pripremite zahtjev, prilozite svu dokumentaciju koju imate i budite uporni. Ne znam kakav je zakon u Turskoj sto se tice neplodnosti, ni u svakom slucaju nas Zavod snosi troskova koliko i gradjani te drzave imaju od svog zdravstva. To bi trebalo provjeriti. Ukoliko budete isli tim putem, zamolila bih te da podijelis informacije s nama jer zaista se ne mogu sjetiti tko je sa azoo uspio preko zavoda.

----------


## Black30

> Ako ste kod nas sve pokusali,tada pripremite zahtjev, prilozite svu dokumentaciju koju imate i budite uporni. Ne znam kakav je zakon u Turskoj sto se tice neplodnosti, ni u svakom slucaju nas Zavod snosi troskova koliko i gradjani te drzave imaju od svog zdravstva. To bi trebalo provjeriti. Ukoliko budete isli tim putem, zamolila bih te da podijelis informacije s nama jer zaista se ne mogu sjetiti tko je sa azoo uspio preko zavoda.


Već smo se čuli sa hzzo i rekli su da pripremimo sve papire i tada im šaljemo zahtjev a sada kada to dođe pred komisiju oni naravno odlučuju o tome. Naravno da ću javiti cijeli proces zbivanja. Nadam se da ćemo uspjeti bar neki dio troška izvući od njih.Rominka ,vi ste donacijom uspijeli na kraju?

----------


## Rominka

Iskreno se nadam da ce ici brzo i da ce biti uspjesno. Odlazak u Tursku preko Zavoda ce biti veliki korak za azoo. 
Jesmo, mi smo se odlucili na donaciju.

----------


## LF2

Black30, oni parovi iz Srbije su išli preko Zavoda? Ne znam ni ja kakvi su njihovi zakoni, samo znam da su mi rekli da nema donacije i predložili mi Cipar. Nas je IVF koštao 2500 € plus lijekovi (koji su upola jeftiniji bilo u to vrijeme) plus PGS. Mislim da nas je sve skupa sa avionom, smještaj, postupak i troškovi tamo koštalo oko 5000-6000 €. U to računam i sav šoping  :Smile:  gdje smo morali kofere kupiti da imamo robu gdje strpati.

----------


## Black30

> Black30, oni parovi iz Srbije su išli preko Zavoda? Ne znam ni ja kakvi su njihovi zakoni, samo znam da su mi rekli da nema donacije i predložili mi Cipar. Nas je IVF koštao 2500 € plus lijekovi (koji su upola jeftiniji bilo u to vrijeme) plus PGS. Mislim da nas je sve skupa sa avionom, smještaj, postupak i troškovi tamo koštalo oko 5000-6000 €. U to računam i sav šoping  gdje smo morali kofere kupiti da imamo robu gdje strpati.


Nisu išli preko zavoda.isli su u svojem trošku. Mislim da nisu ni pitali zavod.Mi ćemo isprobati sve mogućnosti pa da bar nešto pokrije Hzzo.Nadamo se da bude.

----------


## leptirica82

Curke, 
ima i ja neke info ako pomogne.
Čula sam se d dr. Bobanom. Kaže da narudžbe (nama trebaju spermiji) idu tek u 3 ili 4 mjesecu. Do tada ništa. Zadnja narudžba je otišla kaže nedavno. Tako, ako netko planira da si zna računati. 

Dobili smo predračun i kod mene je cijena 6500eura. Piše da  dobivamo 3 slamčice, punkcija, terapija, pregledi, transfer za te novce. 

Nadam se da će hzzo u potpunosti odobriti.

Plan je u međuvremenu obaviti sve što trebam kod njih, odabrati donora i da će narudže što prije stići. Nisam pitala za koliko dođe materijal kada naruče. Zna netko?

----------


## LF2

Opće mi se ne sviđa to što naručuju tako rijetko, svaka 3-4 mjeseca. Tako i na jajne stanice. I mi čekamo od 9 mjeseca, sve obavili tada i čekamo, naručiti će ih u prosincu. Baš gubimo vrijeme.

----------


## leptirica82

Da, dugo je to.

Jesu rekli, kroz koliko im stigne materijal?

----------


## LF2

Meni su rekli da se u prosincu naručuju i već sa sljedećom mengom bi krenuli ako hoću. Mislim da se od narudžbe do dolaska ne čeka dugo.

----------


## LaraLana

Ja kad sam isla prvi put isla sam krajem treceg mjeseca, sve obavila i platila. Materijal je se narucio u roku par dana. Znala sam to jer smo bili u kontaktu.
Boban mi je javio vec za negdje nepuna dva tjedana da je stiglo. U svo to vrijeme je bilo cekanje i odobrenje komisije. Znaci mogla sam u postupak s mengom u petom mjesecu jer sam bila u dugom protokolu s kontracepcijom.
Iz osobnih razloga mi je bolje odgovaralo u lipnju i tako sam napravila.

Sto se tice gore navedenih cijena i situacije cure sve pitajte i ako vam nije jasno nek objasne.
Sto se sve tocno placa i sto tocno sve i koliko kosta!

----------


## LaraLana

Cure jel ima kakvih novosti, jesu vas zvali iz Sistine?
Buduca u kojoj si fazi?

----------


## LF2

Poslala sam im poruku, rekli su mi da j.s stižu krajem prosinca. Ništa novo. Nadamo se da ćemo moći odmah u postupak sa prvom sljedećom mengom jer predugo čekamo.

----------


## Inesz

imaju li makednoske klinike koje rade donacijski program sa zamrznutim jajnim stanicama kakve prikaze uspješnosti tih postupaka? Je li se može naći koje su stope živorođenja po započetom postupku?

Nude li postupke donacije sa svježim jajnim stanicama?

----------


## LF2

Vezano za svježe jajne stanice, ono što su meni rekli kad sam pitala za donaciju j.s iz VIP kataloga jest da su to cure za svježi transfer ali sve plaćam sama, njen dolazak, stimulacije...nisam dalje ispitivala. Očito se može ali ta priča najvjerojatnije toliko košta da nema smisla. Onda se definitivno više isplati Prag.
Jedino sa svojom donoricom može svježi transfer.
Nisam nigdje uspjela naći prikaz uspješnosti, stranica im je je dosta loša.

----------


## Inesz

LF2, hvala na odgovoru.


Razumijem da HZZO-snosi sve troškove donacije js u Makedoniji, ali  postupak sa zamrznutim jajnim stanicama nije zlatni standard IVF-a.

 :Sad: 

Prilično nepravedno i nezgodno za parove koji trebaju donaciju jajnih stanica a ne mogu sami finacirati postupak koji daje najbolje izglede za uspjeh.

----------


## Katesplit1

Meni nije jasno zašto baš u Makedoniju plaća hzzo. Zar nije logično da bude neka druga država iz EU, a nije ni jeftinije bar donacija js. Eventualno za žene bez partnera kojima treba donacija spermatozoida. Ja sam čula da Sistina surađuje s nekom klinikom u zagrebu i to od kolegice koju sam upoznala u sistini. Jel tko zna koja je to klinika? Izgubila sa broj od ove cure

----------


## Rominka

Kate, unutar EU sufinanciraju koliko i ta zemlja u koju se ide; znaci kakvi su zakonski propisi te zemlje.

----------


## LF2

Šteta što nema ovdje niti jedna cura da nam kaže kako je bilo u ovom krugu kada su j.s. stigle u  8-9 mjesecu.
Za j.s. 12-1 mjesec nas ovdje trenutno ima mislim tri ili četiri.

----------


## Katesplit1

> Kate, unutar EU sufinanciraju koliko i ta zemlja u koju se ide; znaci kakvi su zakonski propisi te zemlje.


Nije mi jasno što si mislila
Ja ću malo još pojasniti i ponavljam što je gore napisala Inesz  kako bi još jasnije bilo- smrznute j.s. nisu zlatni standard, i ukoliko je u drugim zemljama napose članicama EU dostupan po nižoj cijeni postupak s svježim stanicama nije mi jasna politika hzzo-a da su financira konkretno u ovom slučaju donaciju js u Makedoniji za parove.

----------


## Rominka

Zato sto u EU politika sufinanciranja ovisi o zakonskim propisima pojedine zemlje. U Ceskoj npr je Cehinjama sufinancirano tek 1000€ od njihovog ministarstva pa sukladno tome kad ides k njima nalijecenje nas zavod priznaje samo toliko. Nisam 100% sigurna za MK ali rekla bih da je njima sufinancirano 100% pa se i nasi prema tome odnose tako. 
A razlika je ogromna. Od toga sto rade sa iskljucivo zamrznutnim materijalom do cijene.

----------


## Inesz

IVF uz donirne jajne stanice postupak je na koji parovi u Hrvatskoj imaju pravo kao oblik liječenja. Kako Hrvatska ne provodi te postupke, bilo bi bilo bi fer da se troškovi liječenja u inozemstvu pokriju u iznosu 100% (kako je bilo i prije stupanja Hrvatske u EU). 

Ovo s plaćemnje samo onog djela liječenje u drugoj državi koliko imaju pravo i domaći osiguranici u toj državi, čini mi se samo kao izbjegavanje plaćanja punog iznosa troškova liječenja za osiguranike HZZO-a.

----------


## Bambina1

Bok svima. Evo da se javim da  mi se dr. Janevski javio da su stigle j.s. i da se javim dr. Lazarevskom za daljnje upute. Jedino je napomenuo da njega neće biti 15.-30.1. pa ako mi nije bitno da je on (janevski), mogu s ljedećom mengom. Nisam sigurna da li ću ići u siječnju ili veljači, moram još odlučiti.  Što se tiče financiranja od hzzo-a, oni Makedoniju plaćaju u 100% iznosu, čak i nešto za prijevoz vraćaju (minimalni iznos za bus), dok je sve ostalo na nama (smještaj, onaj prvi pregled- javni bilježnik i "psiholog"). Javite mi se cure koje idete isto sada na postupak u Makedoniju  :Smile:  Pozdrav i sretno svima

----------


## LF2

I meni se javio. Nama taman pada u periodu kad on ide na godišnji da idemo u postupak. Tako da moramo pomaknuti za cijeli mjesec. Eto, još malo čekanja. 
Od kad sam podnijela zahtjev na HZZO u lipnju  do postupka čekat ćemo 8 mjeseci i nisam baš sretna zbog toga. Štoviše, baš sam bila ljuta i ne kužim ako im je plaćeno da sam jajne stanice čekala 4 mjeseca i sad kad im stignu i svi mi krećemo u postupke oni su na godišnjem. 
Ali ajde, HZZO nam je platio pa ću trpiti, ali bome da sam sama sve to financirala itekako bi zahtijevala da se jajne stanice naruče odmah.

----------


## Bambina1

A ne znam kaj da kazem, on je rekao da mogu ici, al njega nece biti. A ici nekom drugom, ne znam. A i na poslu mi je koma u siječnju.. Ja sam isto u lipnju predala, al su mi u petrovoj krivo ispunili pa sam i s tim imala zezancije..

----------


## LF2

Na stranici od banke piše jajna stanica po cijeni 370€. Onda bi 8 (kolko dođe u paketu) koštalo cca 3000€.  
Nama naplaćuju 4500€ što po meni onda uključuje i transfer. 
Isto tako na stranici piše da ako se naruče 10 paketa, transfer je besplatan. Pa eto razlog.
Znam da nije lijepo od mene, pogotovo što mi HZZO plaća ali ovo načekavanje nije ok. Morala sam to izbaciti iz sebe.

----------


## LF2

> A ne znam kaj da kazem, on je rekao da mogu ici, al njega nece biti. A ici nekom drugom, ne znam. A i na poslu mi je koma u siječnju.. Ja sam isto u lipnju predala, al su mi u petrovoj krivo ispunili pa sam i s tim imala zezancije..


Meni nije ni rekao da mogu nekom drugom. A dobro, čekat ću da mi dr. Lazarevski odgovori. Uostalom, čula sam samo za njega, ne znam kako drugi rade. 
A ne želim prepustiti slučaju pa ću čekati njega. Tako da se vidimo možda u veljači.
Danas sam malo ljuta, ali pustit će me polako.

----------


## Bambina1

Ma znam, samo ti daj. I meni je to koma, al sta cemo.  Glavno da nam uspije

----------


## Bambina1

Hm.. Meni je rekao da nema samo njega - bobana janevskog.. A ne znam, ja cu poslati sutra Lazarevskom mail pa cu vidjeti.. Jos moram i traziti svog soc. ginica uputnicu za petrovu jer cemo kod njih na pripremu.. A i jos se njima javiti i dogovoriti.. E i to je zezancija

----------


## LaraLana

Ma ne idu oni zajedno na godisnji osim ako nije nekakav bitan kongres!
Ako nema Bobana ima Aneta koja je takodjer vrhunska biologica a ujedno je i glavna tamo pa tako da ne morate propustati ciklus ako nema Bobana a dr. Lazarevski bude tu!

----------


## LaraLana

Bambina posalji mu sad odmah mail jer ako ti ne odgovori veceras sutra ujutro ce vjerojatno prije vec ima punkcije!

----------


## LaraLana

> Na stranici od banke piše jajna stanica po cijeni 370€. Onda bi 8 (kolko dođe u paketu) koštalo cca 3000€.  
> Nama naplaćuju 4500€ što po meni onda uključuje i transfer. 
> Isto tako na stranici piše da ako se naruče 10 paketa, transfer je besplatan. Pa eto razlog.
> Znam da nije lijepo od mene, pogotovo što mi HZZO plaća ali ovo načekavanje nije ok. Morala sam to izbaciti iz sebe.


Ja mislim da to sve zajedno dodje 6000 € a toliko je hzzo platio Luniki pa vjerujem da i vase toliko dodje.
Moraju i oni nesto zaraditi, ne vjerujem da bi ostali kratkih rukava  :Wink: 

Pisalo se o tome nedavno al Lunika se vise ne javlja.
Sama je napisala iznos koji je placen od hzzo-a.

----------


## Bambina1

Laralana, budem veceras.. Iako ni sama ne znam sto, jos nisam odlucila sto cu, il siječanj il veljacu.. LF2 ti ces u veljači? A ostale cure?

----------


## LF2

Čekat ću odgovor od Lazarevskog. LaraLana, ne znam za drugu biologicu jer svi pričaju o Bobanu. Stvarno me strah ic kod nekog drugog jer ne želim prepustiti slučaju. Ako treba, čekat ću. Što bi ti na našem mjestu?

----------


## LF2

> Ja mislim da to sve zajedno dodje 6000 € a toliko je hzzo platio Luniki pa vjerujem da i vase toliko dodje.
> Moraju i oni nesto zaraditi, ne vjerujem da bi ostali kratkih rukava 
> 
> Pisalo se o tome nedavno al Lunika se vise ne javlja.
> Sama je napisala iznos koji je placen od hzzo-a.


Jajne stanice dođu 4500€, tako piše na računu. I IVF cca 2000€.
I ja sam isto na nekom poštu napisala točan iznos. Budem pogledala opet.

----------


## LF2

> Laralana, budem veceras.. Iako ni sama ne znam sto, jos nisam odlucila sto cu, il siječanj il veljacu.. LF2 ti ces u veljači? A ostale cure?


Mislim da smo odlučili za veljaču. Evo saznala, tamo su još tri druga embriologa u vrijeme kad nema Bobana.

----------


## LaraLana

> Čekat ću odgovor od Lazarevskog. LaraLana, ne znam za drugu biologicu jer svi pričaju o Bobanu. Stvarno me strah ic kod nekog drugog jer ne želim prepustiti slučaju. Ako treba, čekat ću. Što bi ti na našem mjestu?


Vjerojatno bi cekala Bobana. Ja imam neizmjerno povjerenje u njega a tako je se bas htjelo da on uvijek bude u Sistini kad sam isla u postupak. 
Gle ne bude on svima dole kad dodju, mislim to je ne izvedivo jer rade i vikendom i tako nakupe slobodnih dana i onda ih mora isoristiti plus jos imaju kongrese.
A nama koji idemo u postupke isto sebi gledamo kad nam je zgodno zbog posla i svega ostaloga uskladiti.

Da ima njih dole biologa mislim Biljana i Marija jos i jedan decko al mu ne znam sad ime.
Aneta je glavna i njena je zadnja, ona nosi naocale i crna je a Marija je sitna i plava.

Tako da napravi kako ti osjecas a i kad bolje razmislim koliko cekate pa onda jos jedan ciklus i nije tako strasno.

----------


## LaraLana

Pogledat cu bas njihovu stranicu sad, nesto su mijenjali. Inace svi zaposlenici su bili sa slikama i zivotopisom.

----------


## LaraLana

Izmjenili su dosta stranicu :/

U video prilogu u labosu do Bobana sjedi Marija koja je biolog. I decko koji radi s materijalom i ima naocale je takodjer biolog al ne mogu se sjetiti imena nikako.

https://www.rtl.hr/vijesti-hr/novost...rvatskih-beba/

----------


## Bambina1

Mislim da ću i ja ići u veljači zbog raznih razloga.. Valjda ću stići se javiti Lazarevskom danas  :Smile:

----------


## LaraLana

> Mislim da ću i ja ići u veljači zbog raznih razloga.. Valjda ću stići se javiti Lazarevskom danas


Jesi se cula s dr. Lazarevskim?

Vedre se nije dugo javila. Nadam se da su i nju kontaktirali iz Sistine!

----------


## Bambina1

Jesam, rekao mi je da se javim kada dobijem mengu u siječnju.

----------


## Eva81

Poz drage cure. Ja bi samo da vam pozelim srecu i uspjeh. Bila sam pacijentica Sistine prije godinu i pol. Kod koga god da budete,svi su korektni i dostupni za svako pitanje. Dr Lazarevski komunicira putem maila,a Popovic i Ivanovski vam daju svoj mobitel i na vezi ste. Boban je zaduzen za donorski materijal i sada kad su vam jajne stanice stigle nemate se sto njemu prilagodjavat. Dugo je trajalo svakako. Vas unutarnji osjecaj i dogovor sa vasim doktorom su jedino vazni. Embriologica je Aneta i ona je dobra,kazu najbolja u Mk. Pratimo vas i saljemo pozitivne vibre.

----------


## Robertina

Pozdrav,

Stalno skicam i gledam, cekam *buducu* da se javi!
Da *Vedre* se takodjer nije dugo javila.

*LF2* ima njih u Sistini embriologa, pitala si.
Pored Marije imaju jos cini mi se Biljana i Gojko (decko u naocala)! Ako se nije sto promjenilo.

Aneta i Boban su alfa i omega i od iznimne su vaznosti.
Aneta je cijelom timu sefica a prati ju Boban.
Ako se ide na kongrese idu upravo njih dvoje!

Ja kao medicinski radnik mogu reci da je embriolog vrlo vazan u postupku ako ne i presudan.
Jedan postupak sam odgodila jer nije bilo Bobana.
Jako se posveti pacijentu. Pratila sam svaki put svoje embrije zajedno s njim. A to pacijenti vole i zasluzili su u krajnju ruku da dobiju informacije.
Aneta to bas ne radi i rijetko ju se bas moze vidjeti tamo.
Jednostavno se ne pokazuje. Boban je skroz drugi tip covjeka od nje al da je dobra u svom poslu je.

Iz tog razloga sam uvijek gledala da je Boban tu kad sam u postupku.
Pratim vas i cekam s lijepim vijestima  :Smile: 
Cure sretno do neba i javljajte situaciju  :Heart:

----------


## Robertina

P.S. sa svima sam uredno u kontaktu, i sa dr. Lazarevskim i sa Bobanom.
Br.mob. od dr. Lazarevskog imam od prvog dana kad smo se vidjeli.
Boban mi je svoj poslao u prvom mailu kad sam im se javila.
Predpostavljam da svima tako odgovori i posalje!

----------


## LaraLana

Vise ne pitam nis....sutim i cekam zajedno s vama jer ne zelim vam biti jos dodatno teret s nekim pitanjima itakotostotigajaznam  :Wink:  jer znam da vam treba mir i strpljenje. Strpljenju se uci a sreci se nada to vam je moj savjet  :grouphug: 

Na proljece idem u Sistinu jer imam materijal za jos jedan put pa da to rijesim s Bobanom.
Idem sa djecicom naravno.
Ja sam svoj san ostvarila a vama isto to zelim  :Heart:

----------


## LaraLana

I ja sam takodjer u kontaktu s obadvojicom.
Da me se krivo ne razumije za materijal....ili cu dati da se unisti ili pokloniti klinici. Sve se mora potpisati od moje i njihove strane.

Robertina  :Heart:

----------


## leptirica82

Cure,
čula sam da je od trenutka kada dobijemo rješenje do trenutka kada moramo obaviti potpomognutu 3 mjeseca.

Zna netko, je li to istina? Što ako se u ta 3 mjeseca ne uspije? Može se produžiti ili?

----------


## Bambina1

Sretan Bozic  Leptirica 82 - da, tocno je, 3 mjeseca vrijedi. Al se produzuje bez problema. Meni su u hzzo-u rekli da samo napisem zamolbu, sto i jesam. Samo nisam dobila nikakav odgovor, a zaboravila vec na to. Moram se sjetiti iduci tjedan ih zvati ili poslati mail

----------


## vedre

Pozdrav cure. Tu sam ja. Neko ludilo mi je na poslu pa se ne stignem pošteno ni javiti. Pratim vas sve šta se događa. I mene su zvali iz Sistine isto kada i vas. Vadila sam briseve i imam ureaplazmu i ecoli, a sa tim se konstantno borim vec 2god. Više mi je pun k... toga. Šta god da uzmem više mi ništa ne pomaže....brusnica, dmanoza, čaj od peršina, probiotici naravno, kantarion ulje i čajevac na tampon, ona mješavina koju pravi časna iz Posušja, antibiotici....ma ništa. Smiri se i uskoro opet isto. Zima mi je veliki problem. Bez obzira što se čuvam i uvik sam dobro obučena.

Ja sam isto odlučila čekati dr.Bobana ali naravno do tada se trebam izlječiti.

----------


## LaraLana

Vedre zao mi je sto se tog nemozes nikako rijesiti al se nadam da ces do postupka imati sterilne briseve pa dalje polako.

Davno sam jednom procitala da dr. Radončić daje jedan antibiotik kad se cure ne mogu tako rijesiti ureapl. nakon recimo popijenog Sumameda ili nekog drugog antibiotika al se sada ne mogu sjetiti imena. Ako nije nekako na *F* antibiotik???

Ako neka cura cita da zna ili njegova pacijentica pliz nek napise.

Vedre mozda ne bi bilo zgoreg da probas i taj.
Al vjerujem kad bi mu se mailom javila i napisala da bi ti dao savjet i rekao ime antibiotika.

Cure  :Heart:

----------


## vedre

LaraLana hvala ti. Pitati cu cure.

----------


## Inesz

> Vedre zao mi je sto se tog nemozes nikako rijesiti al se nadam da ces do postupka imati sterilne briseve pa dalje polako.
> 
> Davno sam jednom procitala da dr. Radončić daje jedan antibiotik kad se cure ne mogu tako rijesiti ureapl. nakon recimo popijenog Sumameda ili nekog drugog antibiotika al se sada ne mogu sjetiti imena. Ako nije nekako na *F* antibiotik???
> 
> Ako neka cura cita da zna ili njegova pacijentica pliz nek napise.
> 
> Vedre mozda ne bi bilo zgoreg da probas i taj.
> Al vjerujem kad bi mu se mailom javila i napisala da bi ti dao savjet i rekao ime antibiotika.
> 
> Cure


Vedre, pitaj svog gina za Fromilid (klaritomicin)

----------


## LaraLana

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/9521-Tr...alyticum/page3

Vedre evo ovdje sam nasla....Flexid 500 mg. 
Juhu je pisala da je dr. R dao da pije!!!!

----------


## vedre

Cure hvala vam

----------


## vedre

Inesz molim te reci mi za taj Fromilid. Iskreno nisam ni cula za njih. Jesu li baš tako dobre? I da li doktori mozda rade problem pa da ih ne žele prepisati nego guraju neke druge?

----------


## Inesz

Vedre, imaš pp.

----------


## LaraLana

Ja sam npr. Fromilid pila za upalu sinusa. Mislim da je on vise za disne puteve pa to na kraju ispadne kao i Sumamed.
Flexid je za meka tkiva pa je mozda tu kvaka.
Ne znam sto bi ti drugo rekla, vidi i probaj ako nisi neke od ovih pila. Mozda se zbilja rijesis toga vise :/

----------


## vedre

Nisam pila do sada ta dva ljeka. Pokušati cu jos sa nekim od njih. Eto...ne znam ni sama više. Hvala cure jos jednom.

----------


## Sasa0304

Pozdrav cure.. Evo mi se spremamo za prekosutra kod dr. Lazarevski. ALI nismo napravili putovnicu. E sad dali moze samo osobna u klinici ili mora bas biti putovnica? Hvalaa

----------


## LaraLana

> Pozdrav cure.. Evo mi se spremamo za prekosutra kod dr. Lazarevski. ALI nismo napravili putovnicu. E sad dali moze samo osobna u klinici ili mora bas biti putovnica? Hvalaa


Hm...ovo ti zbilja ne bi znala. Ja sam imala putovnicu pa sam ju koristila, znaci tad za prvi put kad ides psihologu i td.
Kasnije sam koristila osobnu kad sam isla al tad mi nisu vise niti trazili osim sto trebas u mjenjacnici kod njih u klinici jer je banka i mjenjacnica zajedno.
Pitaj ih slobodno, pisi na whats app ili mail bez ustrucavanja.

----------


## vedre

Sasa...mi smo sa osobnom putovali avionom i u klinici smo isto dali osobnu. Možes.

----------


## buduća

Da se napokon i ja javim  :Smile: 
Ukratko, bila sam na transferu 30.12.

----------


## buduća

u dugačko;
terapija s estrofemom i decapeptylom mi se u pretprošlom ciklusu pokazala preagresivna (curila sam više od 2 tjedna), pa sam pitala dr. L da li je moguće pokušati bez stimulansa (pisala sam o tome već i prije, ali da ponovim za nove žemske)...odgovorio je da može, ali da mora biti dokazana ovulacija s folikulom većim od 15 mm i endometrijem većim od 7 mm

----------


## buduća

Mengu sam, nakon onog potopa, dobila nakon mjesec dana i nisam baš previše očekivala jer su mi ciklusi oduvijek dosta kratki 22-26 dana, tako da se desi da su mi plodni dani dok još curim...
Uglavnom, 24.12. (11.dan ciklusa) mi ginekologica kaže da mi je endometrij trolinijski i da je 7,4 mm, a da je folikul 16 mm i da sam u ovulaciji...javim dr. L. a on mi kaže da mogu doći u petak 27.12. ali da je on na go, ali da će me već netko primiti... 
27.12. dolazimo, pregleda me neka doktorica i zove dr. L, a on me naruči 30.12. na transfer blastociste

----------


## buduća

Sam transfer je pisofkejk, ali mora biti pun mjehur i ležati još sat vremena, tako da sam izludila

----------


## buduća

od petka 27.12. se pikam inekcijama u stomak, stavljam vaginalno 3x dnevno utrogestane i pijem impryl...svako malo mi alarm javlja da moram nešto popiti, ubosti, staviti  :Smile: 
jučer popodne radila test za trudnoću i bio negativan...tješim se da je možda prerano i nije jutarnja mokraća, ali kako god...

----------


## buduća

Netko je pisao da se bori s bakterijama i vidjela sam da zna za onaj lijek od časne sestre...u mojoj obitelji je taj lijek svetinja i mojoj mami je (nakon 6 različitih vrsta antibiotika) riješio bakterije u donjem trapu...moja prijateljica koja je išla na potpomognutu i otkrili joj escherichiju coli, umjesto prepisanih antibiotika uzimala je taj domaći lijek i za 2 tjedna joj je liječnik rekao; ne znam što ste uzimali, ali niste antibiotike jer od njih bakterije ne dođu u 2 tjedna na nulu  :Smile: 
za one koje ne znaju za ovaj domaći lijek protiv bakterija;
25 dkg korijena peršina
25 dkg limuna s korom
20 dkg meda
2 dcl maslinovog ulja
najprije peršin i limun naribam na najsitniji ribež i onda sve povežem u blenderu, dobije se fina mirisna rjeđa paštetica. drži se u frižideru.

ujutro i navečer jušna žlica..

ja ga pijem za imunitet 1 žlicu

----------


## buduća

znam da vas najviše zanimaju cifre; transfer smo platili 1731 eura. u prvom posjetu smo platili narudžbu "materijala" 4800 eura + 40 eura pregled + cca 35 eura psihologa i bilježnika
kod nas nema impryla pa sam uzela 6 pakovanja, 65 kom injekcija prolutexa, utrogestana za 3 mj...uglavnom, izašlo je oko 7.800 kn (provukla sam karticu)
prvi put smo u portalu bili 1 noćenje, a ovaj put 4 noćenja....znači 5x30 eura
klopali smo vani i nisu neke pretjerane cifre
išli smo autom, tako da treba uračunati cestarine kroz Srbiju i Mk cca 25 eura u jednom smjeru

----------


## buduća

Molim ako je neka od djevojaka već bila u postupku da napiše kakve simptome ima...ja imam već par dana imam bolove u stomaku kakve imam pred mengu, cice me bole (najviše bradavice), umorna sam, imala sam neke mučnine prije par dana, te mi vruće, te mi hladno, danas me cice prestale boliti, gladna sam stalno...ne znam što uzrokuju lijekovi, a što moja mašta

----------


## LaraLana

Jojjjj buduca dobro mi zvuce tvoji simptomi. I ja sam imala osjecaj kao da cu dobiti mengu, bas sam imala bolove i probadanja. Grudi cas osjetila cas nisam.
Mene su ti bolovi kao pms pratili jos dugu u trudnoci, do 12 t sigurno.

Danas si 9 dan od blastociste....pa ti mozes test vec debelo raditi, i jucer si mogla.
Ja sam na 9 dan dvodnevnog embrija vec imala vidljivu crticu a 10 dan jasno pozitivan test.

Ja te cekam s lijepim vijestima  :Heart:

----------


## LaraLana

> od petka 27.12. se pikam inekcijama u stomak, stavljam vaginalno 3x dnevno utrogestane i pijem impryl...svako malo mi alarm javlja da moram nešto popiti, ubosti, staviti 
> jučer popodne radila test za trudnoću i bio negativan...tješim se da je možda prerano i nije jutarnja mokraća, ali kako god...


Sad vidim ovo. Ponovi sutra test s prvom jutarnjom.
10 dan blastice bi vec svaki test trebao pokazati i onaj manje osjetljivi!

----------


## LaraLana

> Sam transfer je pisofkejk, ali mora biti pun mjehur i ležati još sat vremena, tako da sam izludila


Mozes bez problema traziti da ti donesu da se popiskis.
Ne treba se bojati i biti ukocen na onom krevetu.
Normalno se ponasati.
Sestra bi dosla spustila ti noge i rijesen problem.
Znam kako je to neugodno, uzas.

Za sve ostale cure. Ne trebate se tankati tekucinom.
Dovoljno je pol sata prije vec su van rekli da dodjete popiti dvije case vode, soka bilo cega. Ima tamo i kod njih, svejedno malo cekate. Nije bas kapacitet mjehura toliki pa da se popije litra pa imas osjecaj da ces puknuti.

----------


## Eva81

Draga Buduca, nemoj misliti o simptomima,cure ih imaju i kada uspije i kada ne. Ja sam u postupcima imala sve simptome, ali sve sto sam uspjela naci i osjetiti. Nesto je bilo od hormona,a nesto iz glave. Trudnocu sam ostvarila bez ijedne misli o tome,osjecala sam mir,samo to. I pozivna beta mi je bila ocekivana,ja sam je ocekivala. Ti si pozitivna cura i bice to sve dobro samo se opusti i ne misli. Sada ili sljedeci put,bice samo vjeruj.

----------


## buduća

Curke, radila test 10.dpt i minus ko kuća, šmrc...dr. L rekao da ponovim za 2 dana, ali izgleda da je to to..a bila sam tak hepi što je moja kokica bez stimulansa napravila dobar endometrij i folikul i što je sve išlo u prirodnom ciklusu... sad više ni ne znam kada ću dobiti mengu pa da krenem opet jovo nanovo...nemam nikakvih simptoma, jedino glad ostala i lagana mučnina

----------


## LaraLana

Buduca  :grouphug:

----------


## LaraLana

Buduca jel ima jos zamrznutih blastica?
I super je da si imala odlican endometrij bez lijekova i da je sve bilo u prirodnom ciklusu.

----------


## buduća

Imam još jednu blasticu.
Jučer bila kod ginića- 10. dan ciklusa i u ovulaciji sam... endometrij 7,6 mm, folikul 16,5 mm. Javila u Mak., ali su mi rekli da sam trebala ići ranije na ultrazvuk da se prati razvoj folikule...tak da više sreće u idućem ciklusu ...trebam krenuti na ultrazvuk od 6. dana ciklusa, a ja curim 7-8 dana tak da mi je to onak bljak, al ajd...
sva sreća što mi je ginić vidio na drugom ovariju kak se formiraju folikuli, pa valjda bude nešto i slijedeći mjesec  :Smile:

----------


## LaraLana

Buduca samo hrabro dalje  :utezi: 
Ja sam u prvom ivf postupku krvarila na 8 dc i to samo taj jedan dan. Znaci menga je zavrsila ja kod njih bila 6 dc kako su trazili i onda to krvarenje.
Dr. L je rekao da je to od rasta folikula.
Da se zna dogoditi nekome jer si u stimulaciji i vise folikula raste sto nije prirodno kao u prirodnom ciklusu da bude jedan. Tak da samo opusteno i ne obaziri se na to, ima nas jos.
Njima je to posao a ti ides s jednim ciljem po svoju bebicu.
 :Heart:

----------


## Sasa0304

Dali vam to dr. javi kada da krenete na ultrazvuk ili vam to odreduje gin humane? Ja sam se ponadala da bi to mogla odraditi bas kod svoje gin., iako jos nemam nikakva uputstva od dr. L

----------


## LaraLana

> Dali vam to dr. javi kada da krenete na ultrazvuk ili vam to odreduje gin humane? Ja sam se ponadala da bi to mogla odraditi bas kod svoje gin., iako jos nemam nikakva uputstva od dr. L


Dr. L ce ti reci kad da odes na uzv i javis im stanje pa ces opet za dalje dobiti upute.
Bolje bi bilo da ides kod gina humane vec kod obicne soc.gin iz tog razloga jer neznaju svi izmjeriti endometrij.

Sasa jeste bili vi kod dr. L u Sistini?

----------


## Sasa0304

Hvala na info.. Da da u Sistini..

----------


## Medo2711

Postovane mozete mi reci sta treba paziti kod ispunjenja papira za hzzo?Citala sam da je jedna cura imala problema jer su joj krivo ispunili u Petrovoj.Ja sam tamo,pa me zanima.Hvala puno
Sve vas pratim svima drzim fige koje sad idu na postupak

----------


## Bambina1

Medo2711 ta sam bila ja  Kad si se narucila u petrovoj?  Sada nemam pri sebi taj zahtjev, a nadam se da cu sutra imati pa se javim

----------


## Medo2711

Ako ces imati molim te mi napisi.13.2 sam narucena

----------


## Bambina1

Bok cure, jel se tko sada priprema na postupak?

----------


## Rikku

Cure, podnijela sam zahtjev u HZZO za MPO u Makedoniju, pa me zanima ako bude odobreno, koliko postupaka HZZO plaća? Samo jedan ili 4 kako je u samom zakonu?

----------


## Inesz

Rikku,
ako nisi koristila HZZO postupke, imaš pravo na 4 postupka.
Tko ti je na kraju, iz koje klinike potpisao zahtjev?
Sretno!

----------


## Rikku

Hrvoje Vrčić iz Petrove mi je ispunio zahtjev i potpisao bez problema. Napominjem, dr. Kuna iz Vinogradske me praktički otjerao rječima da žena bez partnera nema pravo na umj. oplodnju na u RH ni inozemstvu i odbio potpisati.

Sva sreća na Vrčiću :D

Dakle, ako mi odobre, imam pravo na 4 postupka (nisam dosad koristila nikakve postupke) . Pa to je odlično!!!

----------


## Argente

Pa, ustvari imaš pravo na 10 postupaka - 4 inseminacije, 2 IVF/ICSI u prirodnom ciklusu i 4 u stimuliranom.
Ali vidim da nemaš jajovode pa tu gubiš inseminacije, nitko u inozemstvo ne ide na prirodnjake jer se ne isplati, ali  možda bi mogla čak i tu nešto izmajmunirati s klomifenima (naravno, uz prethodni dogovor s Makedoncima)... no, otom potom, velika je šansa da ćeš uspjeti već prije iz ovih stimuliranih.
Sretno i javljaj status!

----------


## Inesz

Rikku,
ostalo nam je u pamćenju ono brutalno i diskriminirajuće odbijanje tvog prava na MPO postupke.
Ipak, veseli da se je našao liječnik koji će ispravno postupiti!

----------


## branca_i

I moj zahtjev danas otišao poštom za Hzzo!! Sad čekanje.... I da ne bude puno vraćanja na ispravak

----------


## Rikku

Svakako javljam status čim išta saznam. Iščekujem avanturu MPO-a, kao i vi svi ovdje. Koliko sam čitala, to je baš avantura :D

Nadam se samo pozitivnom odgovoru HZZO-a. Javim sve kad dođe rješenje  :Smile:

----------


## Medo2711

Bok cure,imam jedno pitanje?Ja sam iskoristila jedan stimulativni i prirodni.Zanima me onda ja imam pravo za makedoniju samo tri,jel tako?

----------


## špeci

hej....nova sam i kak mi se cini buduca makedonka....nalazi katastrofa, ponavljam ih vec 3put. pala u komu skroz

----------


## Bambina1

Špeci- samo polako.. Sve se moze i svi smo tu zbog slicnih dijagnoza

----------


## Rikku

Dobila sam pozitivno rješenje  :Smile: )
No piše da mi plaćaju samo 2 puta u MK, jednom na dogovor, drugi put postupak. Ne piše nigdje da plaćaju 4 postupka. 

To znači da ako mi ne uspije od prve, moram ponovo zahtjev slati ili?

----------


## vedre

Rikku, za svaki postupak treba ti novo odobrenje.

----------


## Bambina1

Bok cure, imam pitanje za one koje su bile na transferu u Makedoniji. Da li ste putovale na dan transfera ili dan poslije? Sto su Vam rekli i preporucili

----------


## Rikku

Vedre, hvala ti, nisam znala za to. Dakle, sve je ovo jedno veliko čekanje. No ako uspije, sve se isplatilo :Smile:

----------


## leptirica82

> Dobila sam pozitivno rješenje )
> No piše da mi plaćaju samo 2 puta u MK, jednom na dogovor, drugi put postupak. Ne piše nigdje da plaćaju 4 postupka. 
> 
> To znači da ako mi ne uspije od prve, moram ponovo zahtjev slati ili?


Pozdrav,

mislim da ti u tom jednom postupku plaćaju 2 puta prijevoz do Makedonije i nazad. Prvi put na dogovor, a drugi put na transfer. Isto mislim da, ako se ne ostavi trudnoća, da se opet mora podnijeti zahtjev. Ali nisam sigurna. 

Mi smo isto dobili pozitivno rješenje. Obavili smo taj prvi pregled i čekamo dalje. Ako stvari ostanu ovakve, nadamo se 4,5 mjesec da bi išli na tranfer.  :Smile:

----------


## leptirica82

> Bok cure, imam pitanje za one koje su bile na transferu u Makedoniji. Da li ste putovale na dan transfera ili dan poslije? Sto su Vam rekli i preporucili


Mene isto zanima. Koliko dana prije? Kući ste išle odmah ili ste ostale još dan-dva?

----------


## LaraLana

Ja sam isla dan nakon transfera kuci avionom. Dr. L je rekao da je to ok pa sam ga i poslusala i da se normalno ponasam. Oba puta uspjelo. U prvom postupku nakon transfera sam i biciklo vozila.
Boban pak voli da se ostane koji dan duze...dva, tri i polako poslije transfera.

----------


## branca_i

> Dobila sam pozitivno rješenje )
> No piše da mi plaćaju samo 2 puta u MK, jednom na dogovor, drugi put postupak. Ne piše nigdje da plaćaju 4 postupka. 
> 
> To znači da ako mi ne uspije od prve, moram ponovo zahtjev slati ili?


Suuuperrr za rješenje!!!! Sad u pobjede!
Ti si nedavno podnijela zahtjev? Vidim da neke cure čekaju 10ak dana, a neke i do 2 mjeseca.... Ja sam zahtjev poslala prije tjedan dana, a povratnice još nema.... Bojim se da zahtjev nije ni došao do njih ☹️

----------


## leptirica82

Kojih mjesec dana. Znam da sam se javila B. da je stiglo i on me već za par dana naručio da dođem. 

LaraLana znači 2 uspješne trudnoće iz Sistine?  :Smile:  

Pitanje je sada samo kada naručuju "materijal" i koliko se on čeka? Koliko ste dana bile tamo? Koji dan ciklusa ste radile uzv?

----------


## Bambina1

Cure koje ste bile na transferu-da li ste imale problema na aerodromu zbog injekcija? Naime, imamo samo rucnu prtljagu, a citam na forumima da injekcije ne smiju biti u rucnoj?

----------


## Rikku

> Suuuperrr za rješenje!!!! Sad u pobjede!
> Ti si nedavno podnijela zahtjev? Vidim da neke cure čekaju 10ak dana, a neke i do 2 mjeseca.... Ja sam zahtjev poslala prije tjedan dana, a povratnice još nema.... Bojim se da zahtjev nije ni došao do njih ☹️


Pa točno mjesec dana sam čekala. Ali nekako je brzo prošlo. Sad čekam da me nazovu iz MK za dolazak na taj početni dogovor i onda čekanje cca 2 mjeseca na transfer. Zato i kažem, puuuno je to čekanja. A ako ne uspije, opet ponovo zahtjev i čekanje, čekanje... Ali ajde, ovo je više sad iščekivanje  :Smile:  

Trenutno direktni avion vozi samo četvrtak i nedjelju pa se nadam da ću se s njima moći dogovoriti da me tad naruče za početni dogovor. Javim sve kad me nazovu. 

Pitanje - mi same kupujemo sve ljekove, to ne pokriva HZZO?

----------


## Inesz

Rikku,
ti ideš u stimulaciju? Neka naša bolnica će te pratiti do aspiracije i imaš prvo na lijekove za stimulaciju na teret HZZO-a.

----------


## leptirica82

Pitanjce... Za punkciju dobije se lokalna anestezija ili su vas uspavali intravenski na kratko?

----------


## LaraLana

> Kojih mjesec dana. Znam da sam se javila B. da je stiglo i on me već za par dana naručio da dođem. 
> 
> LaraLana znači 2 uspješne trudnoće iz Sistine?  
> 
> Pitanje je sada samo kada naručuju "materijal" i koliko se on čeka? Koliko ste dana bile tamo? Koji dan ciklusa ste radile uzv?


Tako je....dvije uspjesne trudnoce iz Sistine. Cura i decko.
Oba puta su vratili dvodnevne embrije  :Heart:

----------


## LaraLana

> Cure koje ste bile na transferu-da li ste imale problema na aerodromu zbog injekcija? Naime, imamo samo rucnu prtljagu, a citam na forumima da injekcije ne smiju biti u rucnoj?


Ako ces imati rucnu prtljagu onda trazi potvrdu od dr.sto ces nositi i to pokazati.
Inace u njihovoj ljekarni u Sistini su ti tu negdje cijene kao i kod nas pa vidi kak ces i dal ti se da s tim zezati.
Ako stavis dole u prtljagu postoji mogucnost da se zagubi jbg.

----------


## LaraLana

> Pitanjce... Za punkciju dobije se lokalna anestezija ili su vas uspavali intravenski na kratko?


Za punkciju se dobije kratkotrajna anestezija.
Anesteziolog odluci dal ce biti na masku ili intravenozno.
Budna si za 15-ak min.

----------


## leptirica82

LaraLana čestitam!  :Smile: 

Možete curke, koje ste prošle, napisati kako ide protokol? Koji dan se ide na uzv? I sve ostalo. Totalni sam početnik u tome. Svaka info je dobrodošla.

Koji dan ste išli tamo? Dan prije punkcije, 2 dana prije?

----------


## LaraLana

Hvala!

Ovisi kakav ces protokol dobiti.
Ja sam prvi imala dugi protokol s jedim mjesecom kontracepcije. I Decapeptyl prije menge.
2 dc ciklusa sam krenula s bockanjem i bila sam kod njih dole u Sistini 6 dc i ostala 14 dana. Obicno se ide svaki drugi ili treci dan na uzv.
Ovaj protokol sto sam ja imala treba znati odraditi i treba pomno pratiti jer su se koristile velike doze gonala...5 gonala i 1 merional/menopur. Kasnije se doda i Cetrotide..ali pola doze. Kompliciran malo protokol.
Ja sam kod njih isla primati injekcije jer su mi davali i.m.

Drugi put sam bila u polustimuliranom i prvi uzv sam kod nas u Hr odradila a sljedeci dole kod njih.
Tako sam se dogovorila s dr. L jer mi je jednostavije bilo tako jer sam taj put isla s malenom dole.

----------


## LaraLana

Ne znam bas dal ce se oni sloziti.s tim da dodjes dole dan prije punkcije..odnosno kod kojeg dr ti ides dole?

Iz vrlo jednostavnog razloga. Ne zna svaki dr izmjeriti folikul i endometrij. Treba dobro utempirati kad dati stop injekciju.
Ja se ne bi usudila to sve prepustiti slucaju em sto dosta kosta em da ti propadne punkcija.

Vadi se krv prije vec dobijes stop injekciju da vide po estradiolu koliko je i lh koliki je.

----------


## leptirica82

LaraLana,
Meni to sve nešto isto pa sam zbunjena.

Možete napisati vaš mail da vam pošaljem nešto?

----------


## vedre

Cure, u rješenju kojeg ste dobile..piše vam da vam naši ovdje tribaju dati sve ljekove potrebne za stimulaciju.

----------


## Rikku

U ponedjeljak imam termin u Skoplju, potpisivanje dokumenata itd. Smještaj ću si neki rezervirati, no zanima me je li istina da nas dočeka taksi? Jer sam se danas čula s Bobanom i nije mi to spomenuo.

----------


## leptirica82

> U ponedjeljak imam termin u Skoplju, potpisivanje dokumenata itd. Smještaj ću si neki rezervirati, no zanima me je li istina da nas dočeka taksi? Jer sam se danas čula s Bobanom i nije mi to spomenuo.


Mi smo imali, ali smo ga pitali može li ga dogovoriti tako da ne bi bilo loše da mu pošaljete poruku da dogovori.
Mi smo bili u Portal hotelu jer smo samo prespavali praktički, a on je odmah uz bolnicu. Komunicirala sam s njima preko maila i rezervirala sobu s doručkom.

Je li vam rekao kada naručuju materijal?

----------


## Rikku

> Mi smo imali, ali smo ga pitali može li ga dogovoriti tako da ne bi bilo loše da mu pošaljete poruku da dogovori.
> Mi smo bili u Portal hotelu jer smo samo prespavali praktički, a on je odmah uz bolnicu. Komunicirala sam s njima preko maila i rezervirala sobu s doručkom.
> 
> Je li vam rekao kada naručuju materijal?


Da, rezervirala sam i ja u Portalu sobu preko bookinga. Ok, poslat ću mu poruku za taksi, hvala na infu. Za materijal mi nije ništa rekao, kratak razgovor je bio, samo je rekao termin i da ponesem novi rodni list i pasoš te da sve košta 100 eura za taj prvi dogovor.

----------


## leptirica82

Pretpostavljam da idete i kod dr. L. odmah?

Da, tako je i nama. Moja preporuka, kopirajte si osobne. I neka muž ostavi osobnu u hotelu. Mi smo ostavili moju, a ona im je više trebala nego muževa. Sva sreća, pa smo imali kopije.
U bolnicu se ode na 5. kat, preko puta lifta su vrata koja otvorite i odete na šalter upisati se,  sa osobnom. 
Nas je taksist (Blagoja) vozio kod bilježnika i psihologa jer to nije u bolnici. Išao s nama i čekao nas i vratio nas nazad. 
Novce smo promijenili u bolnici u banci. Ali Blagoja da sve što treba platiti tamo u njihovoj valuti pa smo mu na odlasku to sve vratili. On već zna koji pregled koliko košta. I on nas je vozio na aerodrom.

----------


## Katesplit1

Rikku, Jel za tebe sad isto naručju tri doze spermatozoida iako imaš odobrenje za jedan postupak?

----------


## Katesplit1

Pošaljite mi Blagoja broj na pp, da mu se javim. Bio je tužan sto mi nije uspilo u Sistini. Kasnije sam pogubila sve brojeve. Hvala!

----------


## Rikku

> Rikku, Jel za tebe sad isto naručju tri doze spermatozoida iako imaš odobrenje za jedan postupak?


Iskreno, ne znam jer doslovno nemam nikakve informacije. Nadam se da ću u ponedjeljak znati više na tom prvom susretu. U razgovoru mi je samo rečen datum kad da dođem i da ponesem pasoš i novi rodni list. I to je to, drugo doslovno ništa ne znam.

----------


## Bambina1

Evo da se javim. Obavila transfer i sada cekamo  Samo napomena za cure koje tek idu. Morati cete tamo kupovati neke lijekove koje cete koristiti i nakon transfera tako da pripremite novceke. Takoder, u mom slučaju, nekih lijekova nema u RH i vrlo je tesko doci do njih, pa pazite..

----------


## Rikku

> Evo da se javim. Obavila transfer i sada cekamo ������ Samo napomena za cure koje tek idu. Morati cete tamo kupovati neke lijekove koje cete koristiti i nakon transfera tako da pripremite novceke. Takoder, u mom slučaju, nekih lijekova nema u RH i vrlo je tesko doci do njih, pa pazite..


Aha, to je bitna informacija što si napisala - koliko da ponesem novaca? Ja idem u ponedjeljak. Nosim 100 eura za te neke troškove, i još sam mislila 100 za smještaj i za svaki slučaj.

I držim fige za uspješnost transfera  :Smile:

----------


## Inesz

Bambina1, kojih lijekova nema u Hrvatskoj?

----------


## LaraLana

> Evo da se javim. Obavila transfer i sada cekamo ������ Samo napomena za cure koje tek idu. Morati cete tamo kupovati neke lijekove koje cete koristiti i nakon transfera tako da pripremite novceke. Takoder, u mom slučaju, nekih lijekova nema u RH i vrlo je tesko doci do njih, pa pazite..


Sretno!
Kako si na kraju napravila s lijekovima? Jesi nosila u rucnoj?
Sto su savjetovali nakon transfera, da ostanete ili??

----------


## vedre

Bambina, Ljekova ima kod nas ali se drugacije zovu. Na koje ljekove si mislila?

----------


## Bambina1

Nema Impryla te sam imala problema s nabavkom u RH injekcija Prolutex-a. Naime, te injekcije možeš naručiti kod nas, ali ti netko mora napisati onaj privatni recept (plaćaš punu cijenu). U mom slučaju, jedva dobila  :Smile:  
LaraLana - nosila u svojoj ručnoj i svima govorila da imam injekcije i turala im onaj papir iz bolnice, ali nitko me nije šljivio  :Smile:  A mog muža pretresli i ispitivali na drogu, ha ha .. Putovali isti dan jer su rekli, ako se primi, primiti će se bez obzira na sve .. Bila sam od srijede navečer do ponedjeljka popodne.. 
Rikku - možeš tamo uzeti sada samo Impryl jer ti je to "dodatak" prehrani pošto ideš tek na prvi dogovor. Ovo ti je ostalo za drugi odlazak odnosno transfer.. Ja u ljekarni tamo potrošila preko 3000kn.. Nisam znala koje ću koristiti prred transfer i nakon njega pa nisam uzela u RH. Nije mi žao, samo da uspije..
Inače, svi u bolnici su extra ljubazni, najradije bi ih uzela doma :Smile:  Ko kraljica sam bila

----------


## Sasa0304

Drzim fige da + bude veliki ko kuca

----------


## Bambina1

Hvala puno cure  :Kiss:

----------


## Sasa0304

Bambina jesu ovih 3000kn u Makedoniji kostali lijekovi ili kod nas? I zanima me dali su to sve zajedno lijekovi ili samo nakon transfera

----------


## leptirica82

> Nema Impryla te sam imala problema s nabavkom u RH injekcija Prolutex-a. Naime, te injekcije možeš naručiti kod nas, ali ti netko mora napisati onaj privatni recept (plaćaš punu cijenu). U mom slučaju, jedva dobila  
> LaraLana - nosila u svojoj ručnoj i svima govorila da imam injekcije i turala im onaj papir iz bolnice, ali nitko me nije šljivio  A mog muža pretresli i ispitivali na drogu, ha ha .. Putovali isti dan jer su rekli, ako se primi, primiti će se bez obzira na sve .. Bila sam od srijede navečer do ponedjeljka popodne.. 
> Rikku - možeš tamo uzeti sada samo Impryl jer ti je to "dodatak" prehrani pošto ideš tek na prvi dogovor. Ovo ti je ostalo za drugi odlazak odnosno transfer.. Ja u ljekarni tamo potrošila preko 3000kn.. Nisam znala koje ću koristiti prred transfer i nakon njega pa nisam uzela u RH. Nije mi žao, samo da uspije..
> Inače, svi u bolnici su extra ljubazni, najradije bi ih uzela doma Ko kraljica sam bila


Babmina,
držimo fige da bude plus.  :Smile: 

Jesi išla preko hzzo? I ako jesi,, znači opet moraš nešto kupiti?
Što su ti dali za kasnije i čemu služi?
Može ukratko put od kad dođeš tamo do povrtaka kući i tko od dr. što radi? 
Nisi puno ranije morala biti tamo?

----------


## Bambina1

Sasa0304 - to sam potrošila u Makedoniji na lijekove. Ma star je u tome sto dok se pripremas kod nas u rh (ja sam preko hzzo-a), oni u Makedoniji ne znaju tvoje pravo stanje, a bome ni ti. Tako da se nisam mogla unaprijed pripremiti s lijekovima tako da ne placam u Makedoniji. Drugim rijecima, pred put imas malo lijekova, a kad dodes tamo i oni vide "kakva si", daju ti hrpu dodatnih. Kako je netko rekao prije, stalno mi alarm zvoni da trebam nesto popiti, staviti ili pikati se

----------


## Bambina1

Leptirica 82 - isli smo u srijedu navecer, transfer je bio u ponedjeljak ujutro i vec popodne smo letili nazad. Tu sam se ja malo zeznula jer sam mislila da ce transfer biti u nedjelju.. Otprilike 14 dan moras biti tamo. Idem po danima, znaci u cetvrtak ujutro sam dosla na pregled i rekli su mi da mi je endometrij tanak pa su me jos pikali (dolje) da ga poboljsaju. Tada su mi napisali i sto sve trebam poceti uzimati po danima. Tako da sam otisla u njihovu apoteku po isto. Ne bi sada pisala o nazivima lijekova jer ni ne znam jel smijem, al hrpa ih je raznih. U petak sam opet isla na pregled i dobila jos jednu pikicu. Tada je i muz dao uzorak i rekli su nam da ce nam sutra (subota) javiti kak je prosla oplodnja i kada ce biti transfer. Tako je i bilo, transfer je bio u ponedjeljak. Sve obavlja dr koji je genijalan, a embriolog je za oplodnju, al dode te obici i razveseljava te i pruza enormnu podrsku i pozitivu. Takoder, sestre su mrak, vec dugo nisam tako nesto ljubazno dozivjelo. Sami transfer je bez bolan, jedino sto moras imati pun mjehur. Meni je to bilo dosta naporno i tesko jer inace stalno moram piskiti. Al u krevetu, u vodoravnom polozaju (moras lezati sat vremena) daju ti posudu da se popiskis. Ja nisam bas mogla jer mi je bio neprirodan polozaj. Al zdrzala sam. Mislim da to sve ovisi od osobe do osobe i dijagnoze, tako da oni prilagođavaju terapiju individualno. Nis mi nije tesko i nije zao love.. Samo pozitiva

----------


## Sasa0304

Joj hvala puno na info.. Ja vise neznam kako si planirati, koliko vremena, koliko financija odvojiti.. Ma neznam ni koji je dan ni koja godina od svega toga..  :Smile:

----------


## Bambina1

Sasa0304 - O da, znam.. Pokusala ti poslati privatnu poruku pa mi ne da.. Za prvi put ti je potrebno da uzmes samo Impryl ak ti tamo napisu da trebas uzimati. Toga isto nema u rh, barem ja nisam mogla nabaviti. Si iz Zg?

----------


## Sasa0304

Ja sam jos danas popodne pokusala poslati pa nisam mogla. Pijem impryl vec mjesec dana. Dobila sam sve skupa 3 kutije i jos neke tablete.. No, mislim da ne reagiram na njih. Stanje je dosta kaoticno kod mene, iako bi trebala smirit glavu pa ako je sudeno biti ce

----------


## Bambina1

Kod mene je susa

----------


## Bambina1

Ne znam zasto mi ne posaljem cijelu poruku.. Htjela sam napisati da sam ja u predmenopauzi i da idem na donaciju jj

----------


## Sasa0304

Zasto se ne mogu slati poruke? Se mozemo cuti preko maila

----------


## LF2

Bambina, daj malo napiši koliki je bio endometrij? Kolko se oplodilo? Kolko ste ih vratili? Jel imate smrznutih?

----------


## Sasa0304

lalic6950@gmail.com
Eto. Pa ako si voljna se javi.  :Smile:

----------


## Bambina1

Endometrij mi je bio 6 kad sam kod njih dosla. Koliko je bio kasnije, ne znam jer se nisam htjela zabrinjavati. Potpuno sam im vjerovali, kasnije su rekli da je super. Od 8  je prezivjelo njih 6 nakon odmrzavanja. Od njih 6, 3 su uspjesno oplodena. Trazila sam jednog, tako da mi je ostalo 2.

----------


## leptirica82

Imaju li pravilo, koliko vraćaju? 1 ili 2?

----------


## Bambina1

Ne znam da li imaju pravilo, al ja sam trazila jedno i dobila jedno. Sitna sam, a i u obitelji imam blizance. Mozda to nije bitno jer sam isla na donaciju j. j., al..

----------


## LaraLana

> Endometrij mi je bio 6 kad sam kod njih dosla. Koliko je bio kasnije, ne znam jer se nisam htjela zabrinjavati. Potpuno sam im vjerovali, kasnije su rekli da je super. Od 8  je prezivjelo njih 6 nakon odmrzavanja. Od njih 6, 3 su uspjesno oplodena. Trazila sam jednog, tako da mi je ostalo 2.


Bambina a tko je tebe ovdje pratio na uzv?
Ako su vidjeli da je endometrij tanak lijepo je se moglo reci i da javis njima dole.
Ne znaju svi bas dobro izmjeriti endometrij tako da imajte to na umu da izbjegnete nepotrebni stres jer vam to ne treba.

Za Impryl smo vec komentirali da su isto sto i druge premetalne tablete. Bitan je izgleda metilfolat.
Ne znam zasto bas njih forsiraju sad.

----------


## LaraLana

> Ne znam da li imaju pravilo, al ja sam trazila jedno i dobila jedno. Sitna sam, a i u obitelji imam blizance. Mozda to nije bitno jer sam isla na donaciju j. j., al..


Imaju pravilo i sto u biti zakon dozvoljava.
Zaboravila sam sada. Ovisi koliko imas godina i neuspjelih transfera. 
Meni su oba puta vratili dva dvodnevna embrija!

Dobro govoris...ivf nema veze s blizancima iz obitelji.

----------


## vedre

Bambina, od 8 smrznutih preživilo vam je 6. To je ok s obzirom da su smrznute. A na kraju su 3 oplođena. Reci mi molim te kakva je sperma kod muža?

----------


## vedre

I pitam se vezano za tanak endometrij...da li si ti kod nas mjerila ga 7-8dc i javila njima u Mk koliki je?

----------


## Inesz

> Za Impryl smo vec komentirali da su isto sto i druge premetalne tablete. Bitan je izgleda metilfolat.
> Ne znam zasto bas njih forsiraju sad.


Da... Impryl je dodatak prehrani, suplement, prilično skup...

----------


## Inesz

uh... te smrznute jajne stanice...
da su bar postupci sa svježim...

_Bambina1_, koji je na koncu rezultat kod vas? od 8 zamrznutih jajnih stanica ste dobili koliko zametaka?

tnx i sretno!

----------


## Bambina1

Cure, od 6 prezivjelih, oplodena su 3. Sada sam trazila na transferu samo jedan, tako da mi je kod njih ostala jos 2. Za endometrij sam na 8 dan isla na ultrazvuk u petrovu, pa na 10 dan (svaki put javljala u Makedoniju) i 14 dan sam bila kod njih u Makedoniji. Muz ima odličan spermiogram.

----------


## vedre

Ja pitam i uspoređujem. Jedna cura je prije par mj bila u Mk isto donacija js. Od 8 smrznutih js dobili su 6 odličnih blastica. Mužev sgram joj nije bio nimalo idealan i morfologija shebana. Pa eto koji je rezultat bio.

----------


## vedre

A ja sam u Pragu od 8 svjezih js dobila 3embrija. Muzev sgram isto ništa bajan...morfologija ajme.

----------


## Inesz

vedre, ovo sa 6 blastica od 8 smrznutih jajnih stanica je vrh... rijetko za očekivati i kod vrlo mladih žena i svježih jajnih stanica ... u ovakvoj situaciji realano je očekivati rođenje bar jednnog djeteta... to je super ishod!

bambina1, koji dan je bio transfer, 3. ili 5.?

----------


## vedre

Inesz, kada mi je cura to javila ja sam se sokirala. Ali i oni dr u Mk su joj rekli da im se to zaista ne događa često. I svi u labu su "slavili" i bili su baš sretni.

----------


## Bambina1

Inesz _transfer je bio 3 dan. Drzite nam palceve

----------


## Rikku

> Inesz _transfer je bio 3 dan. Drzite nam palceve ������


Držimo, držimooooo <3

Ja putujem sutra na potpis dokumenata i valjda izbor donora, a onda čekanje tih cca 2 mjeseca ili koliko već na transfer.

Neka nam je svima sa srećom  :Smile:

----------


## vedre

Sritno vam cure

----------


## LaraLana

Sretno cure  :fige: 

Vedre kako si ti, jel sve ok.?

----------


## vedre

LaraLana, evo baš mi je u petak stigao nalaz od urina. Za sada je ecoli pod kontrolom. Trebam sad dobiti stvari svaki tren  tako da onda startam i ja.

----------


## LaraLana

> LaraLana, evo baš mi je u petak stigao nalaz od urina. Za sada je ecoli pod kontrolom. Trebam sad dobiti stvari svaki tren  tako da onda startam i ja.


Super....konacno  :Klap:

----------


## Rikku

Evo obavila i ja papirologiju u Mk i čekam let. Ubili su me malo u pojam jer na pregledu nisam imala nijedan folikul na desnom jajniku, a samo jedan na lijevom. U 12.mj.kod Vrčića sam imala po 4 na svakom. Što se dogodilo, ne znam. Rekli su mi da imam male šanse pa će ići dvaput na oplodnju, a onda mi savjetuju donirani embrio (vjerojatno o svom trošku).

Glavno pitanje za sve ovdje - Janevski mi je rekao da ću prije transfera (koji će biti u 4.mjesecu) trebati još jednom doći u MK po terapiju, a to mi je rekla i ona Bistra na pultu. Pa zar mi to ne mogu mailom poslati? HZZO plaća dva putovanja, ne tri.

----------


## leptirica82

> Evo obavila i ja papirologiju u Mk i čekam let. Ubili su me malo u pojam jer na pregledu nisam imala nijedan folikul na desnom jajniku, a samo jedan na lijevom. U 12.mj.kod Vrčića sam imala po 4 na svakom. Što se dogodilo, ne znam. Rekli su mi da imam male šanse pa će ići dvaput na oplodnju, a onda mi savjetuju donirani embrio (vjerojatno o svom trošku).
> 
> Glavno pitanje za sve ovdje - Janevski mi je rekao da ću prije transfera (koji će biti u 4.mjesecu) trebati još jednom doći u MK po terapiju, a to mi je rekla i ona Bistra na pultu. Pa zar mi to ne mogu mailom poslati? HZZO plaća dva putovanja, ne tri.


Što znači da će ići dvaput na oplodnju? 
Ovo jedno neplansko putovanje o svom trošku.  :Sad:  A i za ove ne vraćaju cijenu zrakoplovne karte nego najjeftiniji prijevoz.  :Sad:

----------


## Rikku

Ne, nego traže da prije transfera doputujem po ljekove pa se vratim doma pa onda opet za MK na transfer. Nije mi to jasno. Vidjet ćemo što će na kraju biti jer ovo mi nema smisla baš, ako mogu te ljekove dobiti u RH.

----------


## Katesplit1

> Ne, nego traže da prije transfera doputujem po ljekove pa se vratim doma pa onda opet za MK na transfer. Nije mi to jasno. Vidjet ćemo što će na kraju biti jer ovo mi nema smisla baš, ako mogu te ljekove dobiti u RH.


MIslim da se moraju potruditi dati protokole ranije i za stimulaciju i za nakon transfera
Ako suradjuju s HZZO onda nek se potrude i vide sta je ovdje na tržištu i sto se može nabaviti na recept,  a sto ne

Štoviše pozivam vas, osoblje u Sistini,  da to napravite

----------


## Katesplit1

> Nema Impryla te sam imala problema s nabavkom u RH injekcija Prolutex-a. Naime, te injekcije možeš naručiti kod nas, ali ti netko mora napisati onaj privatni recept (plaćaš punu cijenu). U mom slučaju, jedva dobila  
> LaraLana - nosila u svojoj ručnoj i svima govorila da imam injekcije i turala im onaj papir iz bolnice, ali nitko me nije šljivio  A mog muža pretresli i ispitivali na drogu, ha ha .. Putovali isti dan jer su rekli, ako se primi, primiti će se bez obzira na sve .. Bila sam od srijede navečer do ponedjeljka popodne.. 
> Rikku - možeš tamo uzeti sada samo Impryl jer ti je to "dodatak" prehrani pošto ideš tek na prvi dogovor. Ovo ti je ostalo za drugi odlazak odnosno transfer.. Ja u ljekarni tamo potrošila preko 3000kn.. Nisam znala koje ću koristiti prred transfer i nakon njega pa nisam uzela u RH. Nije mi žao, samo da uspije..
> Inače, svi u bolnici su extra ljubazni, najradije bi ih uzela doma Ko kraljica sam bila


Bambina, jesu li ti dali povijest bolesti

Jel ti piše koliko embrija je nastalo, da li plaćaš smrzavanje?

----------


## Bambina1

Dali su mi nalaz sto sve trebam koristiti te smo potpisali da nam je ostala dva. Zamrznuti su i cuvaju se bez naplate.

----------


## LaraLana

Bambina kad radis test? 
Ako vec nisi!!!

----------


## leptirica82

Ima što novo curke?

----------


## leptirica82

...

kojeg dr. iz Zg preporučate za ove uzv preglede koje moramo obavljati i javljati veličinu u Makedoniju?

----------


## branca_i

Kod mene čekanje rješenja.... Prolazi 3 tjedan. Ufrkana totalno... Ubija ovo iščekivanje.... Nemam dobar osjećaj ☹️

----------


## leptirica82

> Kod mene čekanje rješenja.... Prolazi 3 tjedan. Ufrkana totalno... Ubija ovo iščekivanje.... Nemam dobar osjećaj ☹️


Javite kad dođe.

Jesu što spominjali, ako rješenje dođe, stignete ići uskoro na postupak ili morate čekati? Idete na donaciju...?

----------


## branca_i

> Javite kad dođe.
> 
> Jesu što spominjali, ako rješenje dođe, stignete ići uskoro na postupak ili morate čekati? Idete na donaciju...?


Idemo na donaciju sjemena. Morat ćemo čekati odobrenje njihovog ministarstva. Nadam se da ćemo brzo obaviti one prve konzultacije i sve sto ide uz to. Neke nalaze imam novije, neke baš i ne. Čekat cu da vidim sto ce dr. reći. Kod mene zna često biti polipa pa i od toga moram strepiti.

----------


## leptirica82

Nadamo se postupku u 4,5 mjesecu. Mi smo to obavili, odabrali donora. Mislim da je sve naručeno jer je dr. B rekao da stiže u 4 mj. 
Mislila sam da ćemo skupa k njima na postupak.

Javite kad saznate kada opet naručuju materijal. Ne znam što u slučaju da nam ne uspije, opet naručuju ili dođe spermija za više puta.

----------


## branca_i

> Nadamo se postupku u 4,5 mjesecu. Mi smo to obavili, odabrali donora. Mislim da je sve naručeno jer je dr. B rekao da stiže u 4 mj. 
> Mislila sam da ćemo skupa k njima na postupak.
> 
> Javite kad saznate kada opet naručuju materijal. Ne znam što u slučaju da nam ne uspije, opet naručuju ili dođe spermija za više puta.


Javit ću sto god saznam. 
Nekako mi se sve čini nestvarno. Iskreno, malo sam pesimist oko rješenja i mislim stalno kako će nam vratiti zahtjev na ispravak, pa nas odbiti. Makedonija mi se čini takoooo daleko.

----------


## leptirica82

> Javit ću sto god saznam. 
> Nekako mi se sve čini nestvarno. Iskreno, malo sam pesimist oko rješenja i mislim stalno kako će nam vratiti zahtjev na ispravak, pa nas odbiti. Makedonija mi se čini takoooo daleko.


Sve znam, ali vjerujem da će sve biti ok.
Ja sam isprintala ono što su ovdje curke pisale (kako treba biti ispunjeno) i odnijela dr. Bit će sve ok, vjerujem.  :Smile:  

Nadam se da ćemo je sve brzo dočekati i otići iz nje s najljepšim poklonom.  :Smile:

----------


## branca_i

> Sve znam, ali vjerujem da će sve biti ok.
> Ja sam isprintala ono što su ovdje curke pisale (kako treba biti ispunjeno) i odnijela dr. Bit će sve ok, vjerujem.  
> 
> Nadam se da ćemo je sve brzo dočekati i otići iz nje s najljepšim poklonom.


Joj upravo tako! Samo to je bitno na kraju...  :Smile:

----------


## jejja

Drage zene, molim za uslugu
Ako je koja frisko isla na donaciju JS preko hzzo u Makedoniju da mi se javi pp..
Hvala puno

----------


## Bambina1

Evo da se javim.. Nazalost, nije uspjelo. Radila dva razlicita testa u ponedjeljak, negativna oba. Pa, za svaki slučaj, opet u utorak, opet negativan. Nisam mogla "prihvatiti" pa sam danas i betu napravila. Nazalost, beta 0.1 ☹️  Sta reci, u komi jesmo, al idemo dalje, bez predaje. Napraviti cemo malo pauzu pa onda u travnju, svibnju opet

----------


## Medo2711

Zao mi je...nema predaje idemo dalje

----------


## vedre

Bambina baš mi je žao. Uspit će jednom....mora. Drži se.

----------


## leptirica82

Bambina,

žao mi je.

----------


## branca_i

Cure, jeli koja dobila zadnjih dana rješenje od HZZO-a? 
Zbog ove cijele situacije bojim se da će prestati odobravati sufinanciranje....

----------


## Bambina1

Ne vjerujem da ce prestati, samo ak zatvore granice, necemo moci ici. Pa cemo traziti produzetak rjesenje. Ja sam danas nesto zvala HZZO i rekli su mi da produzenje mozemo traziti bez problema

----------


## branca_i

Bas je situacija nezgodna... I ovako stalno strepimo.... Valjda na kraju ipak bude sve ok.

----------


## leptirica82

Ima kakvih novosti kod ikoga? 
Kod mene ništa, osim što čekam nalaze briseva. 

Ja se iskreno nadam da će se ovo sve smiriti do kraja 3., početka 4 mjeseca pa da možemo dalje nastaviti naše borbe.

----------


## branca_i

> Ima kakvih novosti kod ikoga? 
> Kod mene ništa, osim što čekam nalaze briseva. 
> 
> Ja se iskreno nadam da će se ovo sve smiriti do kraja 3., početka 4 mjeseca pa da možemo dalje nastaviti naše borbe.


Kod mene još ništa... rješenje ne dolazi ☹️

----------


## Mango123

Dali ima netko informaciju, sta i kako sada? Dali su se nekom javili iz klinike?

----------


## Mango123

Dali su se nekom javili mozda iz klinike, kako i sta sada

----------


## branca_i

Cureee, danas mi je došlo rješenje da nam je odobrenooooo!!!! Rješenje doneseno 02. 03., a tek danas ubačeno u sandučić!!! Uglavnom pogledala u spam i našla 2 maila Bobana Janevskog i Bistre od 06. 03., da im se javim radi prvog dolaska 09. 03. u 9 sati!!!! Da sam bar mail vidjela i uspjela otići dolje prije ove sve strke!  :Sad:  Ma nema veze, glavno da je odobreno, pa ćemo sad čekati i pokušavati ostati zdravi.
Sad sam poslala mail Bobanu.

----------


## leptirica82

Čestitam!!!  :Smile: 

Što kaže Boban na ovu situaciju? Pretpostavljam da ni donorski materijal ne stiže ili ipak da?

----------


## branca_i

> Čestitam!!! 
> 
> Što kaže Boban na ovu situaciju? Pretpostavljam da ni donorski materijal ne stiže ili ipak da?


Nije mi odgovorio na mail, pa sam poslala sinoć Bistri. Pričekat cu još malo, pa ću probati poslati na mail klinike. Ne znam jeli pametno probati Bobanu poslati poruku preko vibera? Vjerujem da sad nikome nije do ničeg....

----------


## Mango123

Na viber  :Smile:

----------


## Senka43

Pozdrav svima na ovoj divnoj stranici.Mi smo radili donaciju jajnih celija krajem februara  i dobili smo 3 embriona.Prema recima tima koji je radio sve je bilo tako reci perfektno i moje analize,materijal mog muza,fantasticni embrioni.Preneli su 2 a jedan ostavili kako oni rekose za daj i ne daj BOZE.Od sveg tog super dobili smo negativan test.Receno je da produzim terapiju jos 4 dana i ponovim test.Nazalost opet negativan.Sa klinike je jedino odgovorio taj divni covek embriolog koji je izrazio zaljenje i uputio reci podrske.Kazao je da sacekamo da ovo ludilo(misleci na koronu sigurno)prodje i probamo opet.Ja se,drage moje,osecam tuzno,razocarano.....ne znam...Pozdrav svima i zelim vam puno uspeha tokom procesa.Slobodno pitajte ukoliko vas nesto interesuje oko samog procesa

----------


## Senka43

Pozdrav tebi.Mislim da sam ja medju zadnjima koje su obavile proces sa doniranom jajnom celijom.Mislim pre korone

----------


## Inesz

Senka43,
dobor došla na forum.
Žao mi je radi neuspjelog postupka.
Sretno za novi transfer.
Koji dan su embriji zamrznuti, 3. ili 5.? Znaš li godine donorice?

----------


## Senka43

Hvala za reci dobrodoslice.Treceg dana je bio transfer a donatorka ima 30 godina i ima svoje dvoje dece

----------


## roza55

Pozdrav svim dragim ženama, mamama i budućim mamama! Bila bih jako sretna kad bi mi netko ukratko objasnio proceduru koja uključuje HZZO i donirane jajne stanice u Makedoniji, koga prvo kontaktirati, bolnicu u Makedoniji i s njima sve dogovoriti pa onda HZZO ili obrnuto.... Pokušavam stupiti u kontakt s dr.Vrčićem, ali trenutno je u Petrovoj rađaona na mjestu gdje je bio zavod za humanu reprodukciju. U veljači smo bili u Češkoj na doniranim jajnim stanicama i od osam embrija samo su se dva razvila do blastociste i test na trudnoću je bio negativan. Prije toga smo bili 4* na IVF u RH. Htjeli bismo sada pripremiti sve za Makedoniju pa kada se svijet vrati u normalu pokušati ondje s doniranim jajnim stanicama....

----------


## branca_i

> Pozdrav svim dragim ženama, mamama i budućim mamama! Bila bih jako sretna kad bi mi netko ukratko objasnio proceduru koja uključuje HZZO i donirane jajne stanice u Makedoniji, koga prvo kontaktirati, bolnicu u Makedoniji i s njima sve dogovoriti pa onda HZZO ili obrnuto.... Pokušavam stupiti u kontakt s dr.Vrčićem, ali trenutno je u Petrovoj rađaona na mjestu gdje je bio zavod za humanu reprodukciju. U veljači smo bili u Češkoj na doniranim jajnim stanicama i od osam embrija samo su se dva razvila do blastociste i test na trudnoću je bio negativan. Prije toga smo bili 4* na IVF u RH. Htjeli bismo sada pripremiti sve za Makedoniju pa kada se svijet vrati u normalu pokušati ondje s doniranim jajnim stanicama....


Suprug i ja idemo na donaciju sjemena (azoospermija). Prvo smo kontaktirali mailom embriologa Bobana Janevskog, opisali cijelu situaciju. On nam je nakon toga detaljno odgovorio što nas čeka. Potom nas je uputio da se javimo Bistri iz klinike radi predračuna i potvrde da nas primaju u postupak. Njoj smo poslali skenirane nalaze koje smo imali. Taj predračun i potvrda se šalju sa zahtjevom u Hzzo. Mi smo isto pokušavali mjesec dana doći do dr. Vrčića, ali bez uspjeha. Na kraju smo zahtjev ispunili s dr. Škrgatić. Inače smo prije ovog prošli 4 postupka Ivf/icsi u Cita pa nam je stvarno bilo teško doći do nekog dr. koji će nam ispuniti zahtjev. Konačno smo sve skupili od papira i poslali u Direkciju Hzzo-a. Kroz mjesec dana je došlo odobrenje. I sad je sve stalo.... ☹️ Kad se sve pokrene trebali bi na prve konzultacije u Makedoniju i čekati odobrenje njihovog ministarstva.

----------


## roza55

> Suprug i ja idemo na donaciju sjemena (azoospermija). Prvo smo kontaktirali mailom embriologa Bobana Janevskog, opisali cijelu situaciju. On nam je nakon toga detaljno odgovorio što nas čeka. Potom nas je uputio da se javimo Bistri iz klinike radi predračuna i potvrde da nas primaju u postupak. Njoj smo poslali skenirane nalaze koje smo imali. Taj predračun i potvrda se šalju sa zahtjevom u Hzzo. Mi smo isto pokušavali mjesec dana doći do dr. Vrčića, ali bez uspjeha. Na kraju smo zahtjev ispunili s dr. Škrgatić. Inače smo prije ovog prošli 4 postupka Ivf/icsi u Cita pa nam je stvarno bilo teško doći do nekog dr. koji će nam ispuniti zahtjev. Konačno smo sve skupili od papira i poslali u Direkciju Hzzo-a. Kroz mjesec dana je došlo odobrenje. I sad je sve stalo.... ☹️ Kad se sve pokrene trebali bi na prve konzultacije u Makedoniju i čekati odobrenje njihovog ministarstva.



Hvala ti puno na pojašnjenju. Šaljemo odmah mail embriologu Janevskom. Sretno  :Smile:

----------


## Tea0505

Pozdrav cure. Zanima me dali je neka od vas mozda bila u Makedoniji zbog oplodnje žena bez partnera. Ako je moguce da mi posaljem privremeno poruku s malo vise informacija.

----------


## Inesz

Tea,
dobro došla na forum i sretno!

Bilo je žena koje su bez partnera išle na IVF u Makedoniju. Sigruna sam da će ti se javiti  :Smile:

----------


## Katesplit1

Bok, ja sam bila. Vidi ovu temu od početka i dobit ćeš dosta informacija. Uglavnom ti je isti bilo da si sama ili par ako ideš na donaciju spermatozoida. Ja sam plaćala sama, ne preko hzzo-a. Imaš tu cura kojima je odobreno finaciranje preko hzzo-a. Javi se ako imaš pitanja.

----------


## LaraLana

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/90321-I...e-bez-partnera

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/56286-s...i-banka-sperme

Tea evo stavila sam ti dva linka od tema di sam ja pisala pa procitaj. Naci ces odgovore na sva tvoja pitanja..od smjestaja, maila, cijena, protokola, imena doktora, biologa, koliko dugo trebas ostati, koliko se embrija vraca, koja je procedura pri kupnji materijal, koliko se ceka, odobrenje ministarstva, razgovor kod psihologa itd.
Ja sam bila u Makedoniji u Sistini i imam dvoje djecice  :Zaljubljen: 

Sretno!

----------


## špeci

Zna li tko radi li h.reprodukcija u petrovoj?ja bi trebala na kontrolu

----------


## branca_i

Cure koje idu u Mk preko Hzzo-a jeste trazile produzenje odobrenja? Meni je rješenje donijeto početkom 3. mjeseca. Trebalo bi trajati do kraja 5. mjeseca. Kako podnosite taj zahtjev za produženje (sto treba napisati, koliko prije isteka)?

----------


## vedre

Branca šaljes na ino@hzzo.hr

----------


## vedre

Posaljem ti kako sam ja to napisala. To im posaljes na mail i za par dana dobijes rjesenje poštom.

----------


## LF2

Evo napokon da se javim. Bila sam u Makedoniji u ožujku, donacija oocita. Vratila sam se 15.3. i sa aerodroma direktno morala u kućnu izolaciju, koja mi je na kraju i dobro došla da nisam morala na posao. 
Od 8 smrznutih j.s. oplodilo se 7. Iskreno, šok veliki jer nisam očekivala da će biti toliko. Dobili smo ako se ne varam 5 blastocista i jednu morulu ili 4 blastociste+2 morule. Ne sjećam se točno. 
Transfer je bio 2 blastociste, ostalih 4 su zamrznuli. Trenutno sam trudna 11 tjedana, ne mogu ni zamisliti a kamoli izgovoriti. Jedan se primio.
Nakon 8 IVF postupaka, jedne vanmaternične, 4-5 biokemijskih, loši PGT u Turskoj u dva postupka, napokon nam se posrećilo!!!!!
Vezano za Acibadem Sistina, samo riječi pohvale. Od svih klinika do sada, sa njima sam imala najlakšu i najugodniju komunikaciju. Što se stručnosti tiče, ništa ne prepuštaju slučaju. Dr. Lazarevski je prvenstveno čovjek, onda stručnjak i to veliki (svakom mpo doktoru u Hrvatskoj kome sam spomenula njega imali su riječi hvale).
Boban. Da njega nije bilo, ovo ne bi imalo smisla sve. I kao embriologa i kao čovjeka koji te toliko zna opustiti kroz zafrkanciju...
Sestre prekrasne.
Zamrzavanje je prvu godinu besplatno, svaka sljedeća godina se plaća 300 eura. Tako su mi rekli.
Da ne ispadne da, obzirom da mi je uspjelo, da ću pisati samo hvale...makar, oni kao osobe i stručnjaci zaslužuje. Zamjerka je dugo čekanje jajnih stanica i dokumentacija koju nisam dobila. Ne vezano za postupak trenutni, nego za donaciju...tipa dokumente koje smo potpisali kod javnog bilježnika, odobrenje iz ministarstva Makedonije. Taj dio ne znam, prvi put sam u donaciji pa ne znam dal' sam to opće trebala dobiti.
Još uvijek ne mogu vjerovati da nam je uspjelo od prve, ali kod nas je očito stvarno jedini razlog kromosomskih anomalija kod zametaka bio u mojim jajnim stanicama. I da nismo u Turskoj radili predimplantacijsko testiranje pitanje koliko bi ovo sve još trajalo.

----------


## Katesplit1

Čestitam!
Hoćeš li radit NIFTY, meni su rekli da može, ja ga nisam radila. Na drugom topicu sam ti odgovorila

----------


## branca_i

> Posaljem ti kako sam ja to napisala. To im posaljes na mail i za par dana dobijes rjesenje poštom.


Vedre, hvala punooo.... Pošalji plizzzz

----------


## LF2

Hvala ti. Vidjela sam al nisam bila spremna još obznaniti da sam trudna. Čekala sam danas UZV da prođe. 
Danas sam radila kombinirani probir, ne znam ni sama zašto kad ja imam skoro 39 godina a moja donorica 23, i znam da nalaz neće bit dobar. Obzirom na te naše kromosomopatije napravila sam danas i Nifty čisto zbog mira nekog jer, da, problem je u mojim jajnim stanicama ali to je samo pretpostavka, nismo mi provjeravali to. Ok, ispostavilo se da je ali strah me ipak.
Poslala sam mail u Nifty isto su mi odgovorili da ne utječe donacija a za Clexan da 24h ne uzimam.
Samo da bude sve u redu i da to zguramo do kraja.....

----------


## LaraLana

Jojjjjj *LF2* zaplakah od srece!!!!
Cestitam i zelim ti mirnu i urednu trudnocu  :Heart: 

Ja sve ovo znam sto si pisala opcenito vezano za njih dole sve i onda kad nekome ne uspije prvi put se ljute zasto ih nitko ne tjesi. Pa nemaju oni vremena da svima budu rame za plakanje.
Istina....Boban se svima javi i pruzi rijeci utjehe.
Ja sam im neizmjerno zahvalna.

----------


## LaraLana

Lf ovo se ne odnosi na tebe sto sam pisala, vec je netko nedavo tu pisao kako im nitko nije pruzio rijeci utjehe nakon neuspjeha pa sam to i spomenula usput.

----------


## LaraLana

A Bobana da nema trebalo bi ga izmisliti....tocno je stvoren za taj posao i funkciju koju obnasa!!

----------


## LaraLana

Da jos ovo da napisem kad je LF spomenula.
Ja kad sam tek kretala u sve ovo to je bilo evo tocno prije 7 godina. Krenula se raspitivati, citati forume, pisati mailove klinikama, skupljati novce, e onda sam krajem 2013-te stupila u kontakt s Bobanom, izvadila spolne hormone i dogovorila kad bi dosla.
Hocu reci da tad za njih u Hr doslovno nitko nije znao osim dr. Radoncica koji je iz Skopja, i dr. Alebica i svi su se zgrazali kad bi rekla di cu ici na oplodnju.
Sad je to sasvim druga prica i jako je se proculo za njih.
Svidjelo se to nekome ili ne potpomognuta oplodnja je postala veliki biznis a Makedonci su to znali dobro iskoristiti i dozvolili su donacije svih oblika.

----------


## LF2

> Jojjjjj *LF2* zaplakah od srece!!!!
> Cestitam i zelim ti mirnu i urednu trudnocu 
> 
> Ja sve ovo znam sto si pisala opcenito vezano za njih dole sve i onda kad nekome ne uspije prvi put se ljute zasto ih nitko ne tjesi. Pa nemaju oni vremena da svima budu rame za plakanje.
> Istina....Boban se svima javi i pruzi rijeci utjehe.
> Ja sam im neizmjerno zahvalna.


Hvala ti. Samo da sve bude u redu.
Sve mi ovdje smo u istim problemima i svaka od nas želi neki odgovor zašto ne uspijeva. To nam doktori još uvijek ne mogu dat, daleko smo mi od nekih pretraga koje nam mogu kolko tolko dati objašnjenje.
Kod nas nisam dobila odgovor za nijednu svoju biokemijsku trudnoću. Samo sam išla postupak za postupkom.
U Istanbulu nisam dobila nikakav odgovor kak je moguće da od 10 embrija svi imaju anomalije na različitim kromosomima. Niti odgovor što mi je najpametnije dalje raditi.
Genetičara koji se s tim bave, predimplantacijom, u Hrvatskoj npr.nema.
Nažalost, dosta toga moramo same, tražit doktore, istraživati...Imala sam sreće da su meni i mpo i moj socijalni napravili apsolutno sve što sam tražila. Od histeroskopije, konzultacija svakakvih, svih mogućih pretraga...sad kad gledam što sam sve radila od pretraga i gdje mi je mozak lutao, smijem se sama sebi.
Na kraju skužim da je samnom sve u redu i da su svi nalazi ok. Jedino nam je preostalo te kromosomopatije i zato smo radili ta predimplantacijska testiranja. I tu smo skratili nekoliko godina muke, i transfere koji nebi uspjeli. Nažalost, nisam tip kojoj se dešavaju čuda, nego moram imati odgovor za sve.
Znam da su mišljenja stručnjaka različita vezano za PGT ali stvarno mislim da bi to mnogim curama pomoglo. Ja nisam našla nikog na forumima da je to radio na svoju ruku a da su im pri tom kariogrami uredni.
Svaka od nas ima svoju priču i nismo sve iste. Tražite, istražite...niste same.

----------


## vedre

Cure samo da vam se javim. Tu sam. Škicnem tu i tamo da vidim šta se događa. Ja sam bila u pripremi za postupak. Endo mi je bio dobar i taman smo bili bukirali avion i smještaj ali cila ova situacija sa koronom nam je sve poremetila. 2x smo mijenjali karte i na kraju sve poništili.Nismo znali šta će biti sa granicama i dali ćemo se uopće moći vratiti u Hrvatsku tako da smo na kraju u razgovoru sa dr iz Mk ipak odgodili postupak. U kontaktu sam sa njima. Čekamo da se sve stabilizira pa onda odmah idemo.

----------


## LF2

> Da jos ovo da napisem kad je LF spomenula.
> Ja kad sam tek kretala u sve ovo to je bilo evo tocno prije 7 godina. Krenula se raspitivati, citati forume, pisati mailove klinikama, skupljati novce, e onda sam krajem 2013-te stupila u kontakt s Bobanom, izvadila spolne hormone i dogovorila kad bi dosla.
> Hocu reci da tad za njih u Hr doslovno nitko nije znao osim dr. Radoncica koji je iz Skopja, i dr. Alebica i svi su se zgrazali kad bi rekla di cu ici na oplodnju.
> Sad je to sasvim druga prica i jako je se proculo za njih.
> Svidjelo se to nekome ili ne potpomognuta oplodnja je postala veliki biznis a Makedonci su to znali dobro iskoristiti i dozvolili su donacije svih oblika.


Vjerujem. Da samo čuješ čega sam se naslušala kad smo odlučili za Tursku. Godina 2019.  :Smile:  ljudi su puni predrasuda i neznanja. Zdravstvo u Turskoj je jako razvijeno i napravili su turizam od svega tako i od zdravstva. Čitajte malo životopise njihovih doktora.

----------


## leptirica82

Pozdrav,

s obzirom da čitam da se granice prema EU lagano otvaraju nigdje ne mogu naći kako će biti sa zemljama koje nisu u EU.
Ima tko kakvih novosti iz Makedonije? Počinju uskoro raditi?

----------


## ss1981

LF2 ja sam ovdje nova ali pratim već neko vrijeme savjete i komentare u ovoj grupi. ako ti nije problem možeš molim te napisati što si točno radila u Turskoj. Moj partner i ja prolazimo neke "situacije" vezano na genetske probleme i rizike a u HRV nismo pronašli nikakva rješenja i odgovore na naša pitanja.

----------


## LF2

Išli smo na IVF uz stimulaciju gdje smo prvi put dobili 4 zametka i radili smo na njima predimplantacijsko genetsko testiranje na tri dana starim zametcima metoda piše PGD-FISH. Tu se testira samo 6 kromosoma. I nalazi su gotovi do 5og dana, odnosno do blastocista i ukoliko bi bili dobri radio bu se transfer. Oni su odmah rekli da ta metoda nije toliko dobra ko NGS jer zametci imaju malo stanica. Sve u svemu, mi smo htjeli transfer obaviti da ne trošimo ponovno na odlazak, čekanje nalaza pa ponovno dolazak. Uglavnom, svi su bili kromosomski loše.
Cijena te metode je bila 300 eura do 10 zametaka.
Drugi nas dolazak smo išli samo na punkciju jajnih stanica, oplodnju i peti dan, na blastocistama radili smo NGS (next generation sequencing) testiranje na svim kromosomima. Oni uzmu stanice iz blastociste, naprave testiranje i zamrznu. Nalazi za tjedan dana. Vratili se doma i ukoliko bi bilo dobrih blastocista, išli bi na smrznuti transfer. 
Nažalost, opet sve blastociste sa kromosomskim anomalijama.
Cijena te metode je bila 270 eura po blastocisti. Mi smo imali 6.
Nakon toga smo gledali da bi išli u Belgiju uz HZZO ali tamo su mi rekli da ukoliko par nema genetskih translokacija, odnosno da su kariogrami uredni ne mogu preko HZZO-a, samo privatno sve. 
Jesu vama uredni kariogrami? Ako nisu, moja preporuka je Belgija. 
Različita su mišljenja oko predimplantacijskog genetskog testiranja jer ako su neke manje komplikacije može usred razvoja doći do popravka. Meni su objasnili u Turskoj da neke možda mogu vratiti ali nitko ne garantira da će se to usred razvitka popraviti. Uglavnom, mi smo imali svašta, na različitim kromosomima anomalije, monosomije i trisomije.
Kažem, mišljenja su podijeljena. U mojoj glavi je to bio dokaz neplodnosti jer bi ja lako ostala trudna ali bi sve otišlo. Prirodno 3 biokemijske i IVF dvije. I vanmaternična. Tako da je meni bilo to to, odgovor na sve.
Prvi put smo u Turskoj bili tri tjedna, od početka stimulacije.
Drugi put samo na punkciji, možda 3-4 dana.

----------


## LF2

Samo još nešto, da me netko ne bi krivo shvatio, da mi je prvi IVF ili drugi najverojatnije bi ove embrije "koji se u trudnoći mogu popraviti" vratila ali obzirom na moju povijest i tih biokemijskih i vanmaternične i neuspjelih transfera nisam htjela to više prolaziti jer sam znala da je to razlog, što smo i dokazali donacijom j.s gdje sam iz prve ostala trudna.
I zbog toga mi je užasno žao što žene koje imaju sličnu priču ko ja ne mogu raditi u Hrvatskoj to testiranje nego se radi transfer za transferom pa eto, dok ne uspije....

----------


## ss1981

> Išli smo na IVF uz stimulaciju gdje smo prvi put dobili 4 zametka i radili smo na njima predimplantacijsko genetsko testiranje na tri dana starim zametcima metoda piše PGD-FISH. Tu se testira samo 6 kromosoma. I nalazi su gotovi do 5og dana, odnosno do blastocista i ukoliko bi bili dobri radio bu se transfer. Oni su odmah rekli da ta metoda nije toliko dobra ko NGS jer zametci imaju malo stanica. Sve u svemu, mi smo htjeli transfer obaviti da ne trošimo ponovno na odlazak, čekanje nalaza pa ponovno dolazak. Uglavnom, svi su bili kromosomski loše.
> Cijena te metode je bila 300 eura do 10 zametaka.
> Drugi nas dolazak smo išli samo na punkciju jajnih stanica, oplodnju i peti dan, na blastocistama radili smo NGS (next generation sequencing) testiranje na svim kromosomima. Oni uzmu stanice iz blastociste, naprave testiranje i zamrznu. Nalazi za tjedan dana. Vratili se doma i ukoliko bi bilo dobrih blastocista, išli bi na smrznuti transfer. 
> Nažalost, opet sve blastociste sa kromosomskim anomalijama.
> Cijena te metode je bila 270 eura po blastocisti. Mi smo imali 6.
> Nakon toga smo gledali da bi išli u Belgiju uz HZZO ali tamo su mi rekli da ukoliko par nema genetskih translokacija, odnosno da su kariogrami uredni ne mogu preko HZZO-a, samo privatno sve. 
> Jesu vama uredni kariogrami? Ako nisu, moja preporuka je Belgija. 
> Različita su mišljenja oko predimplantacijskog genetskog testiranja jer ako su neke manje komplikacije može usred razvoja doći do popravka. Meni su objasnili u Turskoj da neke možda mogu vratiti ali nitko ne garantira da će se to usred razvitka popraviti. Uglavnom, mi smo imali svašta, na različitim kromosomima anomalije, monosomije i trisomije.
> Kažem, mišljenja su podijeljena. U mojoj glavi je to bio dokaz neplodnosti jer bi ja lako ostala trudna ali bi sve otišlo. Prirodno 3 biokemijske i IVF dvije. I vanmaternična. Tako da je meni bilo to to, odgovor na sve.
> ...


hvala ti na odgovoru... nažalost naš genetski problem nije moguće takvim testovima utvrditi, al eto... čovjek se ponada da se negdje vani možda nešto novo radi što u Hrv nije moguće.

----------


## LF2

Jeste pitali u Belgiji? Ako imate indikacije, HZZO plaća cijeli iznos. Trebat ćete ic kod genetičara da vam napiše da imate indikacije i mpo vam piše zahtjev. Bilo je cura koje su išle u Belgiju. Imaš i na forumima. 
Onda je to drugačiji postupak...

----------


## buduća

LF2 uljepšala si mi dan  :Smile:  Čestitam od srca! Molim te napiši kad stigneš koliki ti je bio endometrij i kako si se pripremala prije transfera tj. da li si uzimala neke tablete ili injekcije...joj, ja sam sad sva uzbuđena zbog tebe  :Smile:

----------


## LF2

Hvala ti  :Kiss: 
Od 1.-7. d.c - Decapeptyl
Od 2. d.c - Estrofem (mislim da 3x2, kasnije 4x2 mg
Impryl - to nisam uzimala jer ih u Hrvatskoj nema. Uzimala sam Elenatal.
8 d.c - endometrij je bio 8.9 mm. Više nismo mjerili do 14 d.c kad je bila oplodnja (ne znam više koliko je bio endometrij, reko je da je u redu). Tad mi je rekao da krenem sa Utrogestanima, 4x100 mg i Prolutex (do 8 tjedana)
Nakon transfera Decortin, svakih 48h Aspirin (do nekog 6-7 tjedna) i Clexane koje inače uzimam od transfera. Za ovo troje sam malo i zaboravila, možda sam i počela od oplodnje a ne od transfera.
Estrofem i Utrogestan mi je rekao da mogu prestat nakon 13 tjedna ali nisam još, čekam kontrolu pa ću pitati.
Nadam se da nisam nešto zaboravila. Makar mislim da ide i individualno terapija.

----------


## buduća

tako sam se i ja nekako pumpala s tim svim tabletama i injekcijama, ali kad mi je rekao da pojačam estrofem ja procurila ponovo...krvarila preko 20 dana...ne odgovara mi...onda sam jedno 3 ciklusa probala prirodno, al nekako mi i inače kratki ciklusi(23-25 dana) pa mi ovulacija bude 8-10 dc...a menga mi traje po 7 dana...na uzv sam kretala od 7 dc i ima ovulacije, pa 9 dc mi ginić kaže da ovuliram, a dr L. kaže kako ima premalo podataka...kao ovulacija se treba potrefiti unutar 12h...
razmišljam da kad sve proradi, čim se vidi da će biti ovulacija, spičim dolje i nek oni prate kada je točno ovulacija...ako treba bit ću i 2 tjedna, jer me ovo sve izluđuje...ja razumijem da je  lakše kontrolirati ovulaciju tabletama, ali meni hormonske tablete zeznu organizam tako da mi se pojavila mi  cista oko jajnika
koliko si dana bila dolje? da li ti je tvoj ginić konstatirao ovulaciju ili makedonci?

----------


## LF2

U Zg sam bila 8 d.c na UZV i u Makedoniji bila 14 d.c na UZV, nije spominjao ovulaciju. Njemu je bitan samo endometrij. 
I doktorica u ZG mi je rekla da u mom slučaju ovulacija nije bitna obzirom da nisu moje jajne stanice. Ionako svi hormoni koji se krenu lučiti nakon ovulacije mi dobijemo umjetno.
Iskreno, ja sam isto mislila da je to bitno da ovuliram, čak sam mislila da će mi možda i štopericu dati ali očito ne ide tako.
Možda najbolje da kreneš već tipa od 2-3 d.c na UZV pa će imati više informacija, nek ti mjere i endometrij i folikule.

----------


## branca_i

Cure, ima li kakvih vijesti iz klinike? Jeli se koja čula s njima? Situacija doli s koronom nije baš dobra zadnje vrijeme.... ☹️

----------


## vedre

Branca, još ništa. Oni nisu jos otvorili granice.

----------


## branca_i

> Branca, još ništa. Oni nisu jos otvorili granice.


Bili su najavili mogućnost da ih otvore oko 15.6., ali sad mi se čini da će to biti teško....

----------


## LF2

Prošli tjedan su maknuli policijski sat i onda nakon toga imali 60-tak novih slučajeva. Ponovno razmišljaju o postavljanju istog.

----------


## branca_i

> Prošli tjedan su maknuli policijski sat i onda nakon toga imali 60-tak novih slučajeva. Ponovno razmišljaju o postavljanju istog.


Evo ponovno su ga uveli... ☹️ I ovako su nam koma stalna iščekivanja u mpo-u, a sad još i ova igra živaca....

----------


## branca_i

Cure koje čekate prve konzultacije jesu vam, kao i meni, nalazi već dobrano stari? 
Hoćete ih ponavljati prije Makedonije? Ili čekati te prve konzultacije pa što doktor kaže? 
Najviše me strah zbog AMH, koji mi je sad već star više od godine dana (iz 05. mjeseca 2019.).

----------


## LF2

Najpametnije da im pošaljes mail i pitaš sve. Najbolje doći spreman.

----------


## branca_i

> Najpametnije da im pošaljes mail i pitaš sve. Najbolje doći spreman.


Poslala sam, ali nikakav odgovor o nalazima nisam dobila. Nadaju se da se vidimo u 7. mj.
Probala sam dobiti uputnice od svoje socijalne ginekologice da obavim barem nešto od pretraga, ali me odbila i uputila u bolnicu da tamo zakažem pregled kod doktora za mpo i kod njega sve odradim. Naravno sad treba čekati oko mjesec dana za doći samo na pregled kod njega.... Ufffff
Do sada mi je bez problema davala uputnice, iako sam sve postupke obavljala u Cita privatno. 
Stresa nikad dosta....

----------


## LF2

Najgore kad ti ovi "popratni" kompliciraju umjesto da ti olakšaju stvari.
Bitno da vi obavite razgovor. Do postupka stigneš sve nalaze skupiti ako će trebati. Ja sam isto došla sa nekim starim nalazima. Nisu ništa rekli.

----------


## branca_i

> Najgore kad ti ovi "popratni" kompliciraju umjesto da ti olakšaju stvari.
> Bitno da vi obavite razgovor. Do postupka stigneš sve nalaze skupiti ako će trebati. Ja sam isto došla sa nekim starim nalazima. Nisu ništa rekli.


Ma da, taj prvi razgovor nam je sad najbitniji. 
Jedva čekam da se sve pokrene, makar morali doli u zaštitnim odijelima i ful opremom

----------


## Senka43

Pozdrav svim sadasnjim i buducim mamama na ovom divnom forumu.Da li neko zna koliko treba pauzirati ili bolje receno koliko je najbolje pauzirati izmedju embriotransfera.Ako je jedan neuspesan pa kad uraditi sledeci

----------


## Bambina1

Meni su rekli mjesec, dva.. Sad ce biti velika pauza ☹️

----------


## LaraLana

> Pozdrav svim sadasnjim i buducim mamama na ovom divnom forumu.Da li neko zna koliko treba pauzirati ili bolje receno koliko je najbolje pauzirati izmedju embriotransfera.Ako je jedan neuspesan pa kad uraditi sledeci


To ce ti dr najbolje znati reci. Nije isto ako je bila puna stimulacija i blaga stimulacija. Ja sam recimo primala 6 gonala gnevno ( 450 i.j.) i siguno da nije uspjelo ne bi me pustili bar 3 do 4 mjeseca ponovno u stimulaciju.
Treba pustiti organizam da se oporavi.
Ako se ima embrija za smrznuti to je druga prica.
U fet se onda vec sa sljedecim ciklusom ide osim ako nije bila neka katastrofalna hiperstimulacija.

----------


## LF2

> To ce ti dr najbolje znati reci. Nije isto ako je bila puna stimulacija i blaga stimulacija. Ja sam recimo primala 6 gonala gnevno ( 450 i.j.) i siguno da nije uspjelo ne bi me pustili bar 3 do 4 mjeseca ponovno u stimulaciju.
> Treba pustiti organizam da se oporavi.
> Ako se ima embrija za smrznuti to je druga prica.
> U fet se onda vec sa sljedecim ciklusom ide osim ako nije bila neka katastrofalna hiperstimulacija.


Točno tako. Ja sam između dva postupka stimulirana uvijek čekala 6 mjeseci, sama sam tako htjela da se doveden u red. Ali da, 3-4 mjeseca je dovoljno. 
Na FET bi pričekala tu mengu prvu i sljedeću nakon nje. 
Uvijek sam za to da fizički i psihički se dovedemo malo u red. Najviše su me te kile i to nakupljanje vode sekiralo nakon postupka.

----------


## Senka43

Pitala sam ja doktora skoro.Rekao je mesec-dva najmanje ali rekoh da pitam i vas ovde na foumu za misljenje

----------


## branca_i

Cure, izgleda da od 13. 07. počinju letjeti avioni iz Zagreba za Skopje....Mogli bi nam se uskoro početi javljati iz klinike.....barem se nadam da hoće....

----------


## leptirica82

Pozdrav!
Vidim da počinju letovi, ali pitanje je, kakva će situacija biti na povratku? Svi smo već nestrpljivi i čekamo da se pokrene sve. Nadam se da će kroz mjesec dana ituacija biti blja u obje zemlje nego što je sada.

Je li se kome javio tko iz Makedonije?

----------


## Bambina1

Ja dobila Rjesenje od HZZO za drugi transfer. Al kad cu ici, nisam sigurna. Ok, otvaraju letove, al uz koje uvjete. Ak cu morati tamo biti 2 tjedna u izolaciji, pa po povratku i kod nas, ne mogu si to priustiti. Meni se jos nisu javili iz Mk. Ja se nekak nadam da cu u rujnu ici - inace kazu skoro svi da po vrucinama nije dobro ici na postupke..

----------


## branca_i

Koliko sam pročitala kod njih ne treba ići u samoizolaciju, ne traže ni negativne testove. Kod nas za sad treba ići u samoizolaciju. Ne znam da li bi se mogao odlazak u Mk uzeti kao putovanje zbog neodgodivih osobnih potreba u kojem slučaju ne treba samoizolacija.

----------


## Bambina1

Do 13.7. jos se, nazalost, sve moze promijeniti. A i pitanje je da li oni uopce primaju na postupke.

----------


## branca_i

Da, stvarno je sve od dana do dana. Lagano gubim više nadu.... ☹️

----------


## Bambina1

Ne smijemo gubiti nadu, al moramo biti i realne.. Ja si nekako kontam da cu do kraja godine biti trudna  A ak i ne, idemo dalje.. Nije da nemam i ja trenutke slabosti i ocaja, al pokusavam se pripremiti na sve scenarije, pa i lose

----------


## branca_i

Danas sam malo down jer sam trebala dobiti uputnice od dr za ponoviti par osnovnih pretraga da bar imam nešto novije za slučaj da dođemo do Mk. I naravno, nakon pustog čekanja uopće na termin, dođem u bolnicu i skuzim da su me kod krivog dr upisali, koji uopće nije mpo dr i nema pojma ispisati uputnice. Uglavnom, nervoza na iljaduuu! Ostala neobavljenog posla.... Ako uspijem ponoviti bar Amh bit cu sretna!

----------


## silvy 052

Pozdrav! Cure da li mozda znate(vi koje ste preko hzzo) Kako ide sa putnim troškovima? Kada oni nama daju pare?

----------


## silvy 052

Pozz cure! Da li neka zna kako ide za novac za putne triskove od hzzo-a. Sam odes platis i onda oni vrate ili?

----------


## LF2

Mi smo prvi put na konzultacijama bili u 9. mjesecu. U postupku u 3. mjesecu. Papire za povrat putnih troškova sam im poslala negdje u 4.mjesecu poštom, tako su mi rekli zbog korone da ne šetam okolo. Povrat sam dobila nekih mjesec dana kasnije.

----------


## LF2

2 x za mene i 2 x za dragog. 675 kn po odlasku (tolko košta bus). Al tako je i pisalo u odobrenju, da nam daju najjeftiniju opciju.

----------


## LF2

> Da, stvarno je sve od dana do dana. Lagano gubim više nadu.... ☹️


Nemoj gubiti nadu i nemoj se živcirati oko nalaza. Ionako ti ništa nisu rekli što treba ponoviti. Obavi prvo konzultacije i sve stigneš dok čekate donaciju. Jer i to ide jako sporo, naručuju svaka 4 mjeseca. Možda će sad ubrzati jer je sve stagniralo. Ali nema smisla se živcirati ako ne možeš ništa promijeniti. Takva je sad situacija. Ti samo polako, najbitnije sebe srediti, ostalo će oni.
Znam, lako meni sad kad je uspjelo pričati ali znam kako je. 
Ne sekiraj se oko nalaza, već bi ti oni rekli. Moja papa je bila stara godinu dana, AMH i više možda (al ok, njima moj AMH ništa ne bi značio jer je donacija j.s.). Ako mi nisu spomenuli, nisam ni radila. Pa već 10 godina samo nalaze i radim.

----------


## branca_i

> Nemoj gubiti nadu i nemoj se živcirati oko nalaza. Ionako ti ništa nisu rekli što treba ponoviti. Obavi prvo konzultacije i sve stigneš dok čekate donaciju. Jer i to ide jako sporo, naručuju svaka 4 mjeseca. Možda će sad ubrzati jer je sve stagniralo. Ali nema smisla se živcirati ako ne možeš ništa promijeniti. Takva je sad situacija. Ti samo polako, najbitnije sebe srediti, ostalo će oni.
> Znam, lako meni sad kad je uspjelo pričati ali znam kako je. 
> Ne sekiraj se oko nalaza, već bi ti oni rekli. Moja papa je bila stara godinu dana, AMH i više možda (al ok, njima moj AMH ništa ne bi značio jer je donacija j.s.). Ako mi nisu spomenuli, nisam ni radila. Pa već 10 godina samo nalaze i radim.


Hvala punooo na ohrabrenju i riječima utjehe.... Imaš pravo, nema smisla se sad nervirati. Idem korak po korak. Čekat ću njih da odrede što trebam.

----------


## Rikku

Samo da javim da me zvao Boban i u 8. mj. bih trebala na 1.postupak :Smile:  Sad će mi doći ciklus uskoro, krećem sa stimulacijom i onda pravac Makedonija. Vjerojatno ću tamo morati i puno ranije zbog štoperice i nedostatka letova, ali nema veze, bitno da je nakon skoro 3 mjeseca koronapauze sve krenulo. I kod nas i kod njih korona bukta, ali nema čekanja  :Smile:

----------


## branca_i

> Samo da javim da me zvao Boban i u 8. mj. bih trebala na 1.postupak Sad će mi doći ciklus uskoro, krećem sa stimulacijom i onda pravac Makedonija. Vjerojatno ću tamo morati i puno ranije zbog štoperice i nedostatka letova, ali nema veze, bitno da je nakon skoro 3 mjeseca koronapauze sve krenulo. I kod nas i kod njih korona bukta, ali nema čekanja


Super vijesti!!! Bas mi je drago!

----------


## Bambina1

Super  :Smile:  Mene jos nisu, al svejedno ne bi isla prije kraja kolovoza il rujna

----------


## LaraLana

Cure skicnem svako malo da vidim novosti.
Nadam se da ce to sve ubrzo krenuti. Dosta vise korone i svega, odulji se sve ovo.

*LF* kako si ti? Odnosno vas dvoje/dvije?

----------


## domaćica

Dobar dan svima.
Uključujem se ovdje na temu jer trebam pomoć i puno savjeta. Moja dijagnoza smanjena rezerva js, jajovodi začepljeni, 39.g , nijedna trudnoća dosad. Prvi pokušaj na Sv.Duhu, nisam reagirala na terapiju (Bemfola) i odmah me uputili u Prag ili Skopje. Bio mi je to velik šok, pa sam jednostavno napravila pauzu (nisam ni bila svjesna kako mi je svaki tren dragocjen, ali što je tu je. vrijeme se ne može vratiti). Sada sam odlučila potražiti 2.mišljenje, naručila se u BetaPlus, bila jučer. Isto, uputnica za Prag ili Skopje. Kažu da bi svaki pokušaj ovdje bio gubljenje vremena i trpanje lijekovima a šanse za uspjeh gotovo da i nema. Ok, isplakala sam sve ali ovaj put ne želim čekati i gubiti ni trena. Znači, trebam donaciju js. Gdje pitati? Kome se obratiti? Koje uvjete trebam ispuniti da mi HZZO refundira troškove? 
Molim pomoć jer zaista ne znam odakle krenuti.

----------


## Bambina1

Domacica_ ne gubi nadu.. Kod mene skoro pa ista prica.. Samo je bila Vinogradska, Beta Plus isto.. Poslala mail u skopje i oni mi rekli sve.. Samo pitanje, koliko godina imas? Nisam sigurna da li HZZO placa do 40 ili 42 godine, uvijek se pogubim..

----------


## branca_i

Za Makedoniju HZZO plaća do 42. godine cijeli iznos, a za Češku, mislim, do 39. godine, i to samo djelomično.

----------


## LF2

Domaćica, prvi korak je, kad odlučiš koju kliniku želiš, javiti se njima mailom. U Makedoniji dobiješ paket od 8 j.s koje dolaze zamrznute, dok u Pragu možeš na friške j.s. Razlika je također u sufinanciranju HZZO-A koji za Makedoniju plaća sve, dok za Prag dio, mislim oko 1000 eura.
Moj savjet, nemaš puno stranica, pročitaj ovu temu od početka, sve smo detaljno pisale. 
LaraLana, nas dvije smo super, prošle pola puta...21.tjedan smo.

----------


## domaćica

Draga Bambina1, hvala ti... evo ja u 8.mj punim 39...  Poslala u petak upit u HZZO i danas mi stigao odgovor. U pravilu moram sakupiti dokumentaciju (imam sve osim onog zahtjeva i ponude iz klinike) jedino ne znam priznaju li ovjeru iz privatne klinike (u mom slučaju Beta plus ili ću baš morati u bolnicu...). 
Moram žurno krenuti jer vrijeme je kratko ….  Ti si u postupku? ili si već bila? 
Još sam nova ovdje pa ne znam tko je što i gdje radio... oprostite, budem sve apsolvirala  :Smile:

----------


## Mango123

Pozdrav zene.. Dali ima mozda koja ovdje da je odradila transfer a da prethodno nije imala ciklus?

----------


## Bambina1

Domacica, trebas bas u bolnicu-meni je Petrova jer kod njih i ides na pripremu i ultrazvuk, a i kasnije zbog lijekova i injekcija. Ja sam vec bila jednom u Skoplju i nazalost nije uspjelo. Ako imas detaljnija pitanja, mozes mi i u inbox

----------


## domaćica

> Domacica, trebas bas u bolnicu-meni je Petrova jer kod njih i ides na pripremu i ultrazvuk, a i kasnije zbog lijekova i injekcija. Ja sam vec bila jednom u Skoplju i nazalost nije uspjelo. Ako imas detaljnija pitanja, mozes mi i u inbox


E, hvala ti puno. Već sat vremena čitam sve postove pa me oči zabole  :Smile: .
U petak sam poslala mail u MK, još mi se nisu javili. Najgore od svega je to što trenutno nisam nigdje u postupku. Bila sam na SV.Duhu te sam pauzirala 3 godine jer mi je bilo dosta svega i psihički me sve to ubilo. Nisam planirala 3 god pauzirati, ali prošlo je...  sad kad sam se napokon odlučila za ponovni pokušaj, otišla sam privat. Da li će mi na SV. Duhu nakon 3 god htjeti potpisati zahtjev? Ne vjerujem... jooooj...

----------


## domaćica

> Domaćica, prvi korak je, kad odlučiš koju kliniku želiš, javiti se njima mailom. U Makedoniji dobiješ paket od 8 j.s koje dolaze zamrznute, dok u Pragu možeš na friške j.s. Razlika je također u sufinanciranju HZZO-A koji za Makedoniju plaća sve, dok za Prag dio, mislim oko 1000 eura.
> Moj savjet, nemaš puno stranica, pročitaj ovu temu od početka, sve smo detaljno pisale. 
> LaraLana, nas dvije smo super, prošle pola puta...21.tjedan smo.


Hvala draga, evo pročitala sam sve. Poslala sam mailove u MK još u petak, u New Born i u Acibadem sistina, ali još se nisu javili. S obzirom na financije, odlučili smo se za Skopje, Prag mi je preskup...

----------


## branca_i

Domaćica, pogledaj u spam. Mozda ti je odgovor klinike otišao tamo.... Meni su svi njihovi mailovi tamo završili.

----------


## domaćica

> Domaćica, pogledaj u spam. Mozda ti je odgovor klinike otišao tamo.... Meni su svi njihovi mailovi tamo završili.


Provjeravam, ništa nema
callcenter@acibademsistina.mk
contact@newborn.mk
to su mailovi na koje sam slala

----------


## Bambina1

Domacica, zasto ne bi u Sv. Duhu ispunili? Ak nece, odi u Petrovu.. U Makedoniji je jos gore nego kod nas pa mozda zato ne odgovaraju, a jos su počeli i g.o., pa mozda nemaju ni liječnika koji potpisuje to pismo..

----------


## domaćica

> Domacica, zasto ne bi u Sv. Duhu ispunili? Ak nece, odi u Petrovu.. U Makedoniji je jos gore nego kod nas pa mozda zato ne odgovaraju, a jos su počeli i g.o., pa mozda nemaju ni liječnika koji potpisuje to pismo..


U međuvremenu sam se uspjela čuti sa liječnicom na Sv.Duhu, ovjerit će mi.. mislila sam da neće jer je prošlo 3.g od tog zadnjeg postupka ali žena je zaista legenda.  :worldcup:  Dok dobijem termin kod nje, vjerojatno će se i iz Mk javiti.

----------


## domaćica

Bambina ti isto čekaš javljanje iz Makedonije? U kojoj si klinici?

----------


## leptirica82

Domaćica,
ja sam slala direktno kod dr. Bobana, na njegov mail.

boban.janevski@acibademsistina.mk

Njihovi mailovi često odu u spam. 
Sve lijepo objasni. Kada pošalješ papire kod nas i dobiješ rješenje javiš se njemu i onda sve kreće. Ideš na prvi pregled i onda dalje, ovisno o tvojoj situaciji.

----------


## domaćica

Hvala ti leptirice. Pričekat ću još dan-dva, neću biti napasna... Možda samo imaju gužvu  :Smile: 
Ako se ne jave kroz dan-dva poslat ću njemu direktno mail. Ja sam odmah u prvom mailu stavila sve nalaze koje imam, pa neka odmah vide. Zapravo još nisam odlučila da li da idem k njima ili u new born… Ne znam na temelju čega da odlučim  :Unsure:

----------


## leptirica82

Domaćica,

uf, ne znam. Ja nisam za NewBorn ni znala kada sam kretala. Ali vjerujem da su svi dobri. Ovisi kako ti tko od dr. sjedne i općenito dojam. Nekako moraš odlučiti.  :Smile:

----------


## Bambina1

Domacica, da, ja sam dobila Rjesenje za drugi transfer i cekam da mi se jave. Al nije mi hitno jer necu ici prije rujna, ako cemo i moci ici. Ja sam u Acibadem i meni su super

----------


## branca_i

Domaćica, šalji baš kako ti kaže Leptirica, direktno Bobanu Janevskom, tako smo više manje svi.

----------


## branca_i

Cure, Boban me zvao prije da dođemo na prvi uzv u ovaj četvrtak. Ipak smo se dogovorili za ponedjeljak 27.og jer nema letova iz Zg. Uglavnom, idemo avionom za Skopje ovaj petak. Tamo cemo za vikend malo bauljati pa u ponedjeljak u kliniku i popodne nazad za Zg. Toliko sam uzbuđena da ne znam di mi je glava!

----------


## leptirica82

Prvi uzv? o onaj kontrolni ili si već krenula sa stimulacijom?

Znaš li kakav je postupak na ulasku u RH? Treba test, samoizolacija? Javite kako ste prošli.  :Smile:  

Sorry ako si pisala, nisam vidjela.

----------


## branca_i

> Prvi uzv? o onaj kontrolni ili si već krenula sa stimulacijom?
> 
> Znaš li kakav je postupak na ulasku u RH? Treba test, samoizolacija? Javite kako ste prošli.  
> 
> Sorry ako si pisala, nisam vidjela.


Onaj prvi uzv, pa psiholog i javni bilježnik... Sami početak svega. 

Nemam pojma točno sto nas ceka po povratku... Malo su upute zbrkane. S jedne strane mi se čini da drzavljani EU ne trebaju u samoizolaciju pri ulasku, a to smo mi

----------


## branca_i

Nestalo pola poruke.... S druge strane navode da tko dolazi iz Mk mora u samoizolaciju, ali ne znam da li se to odnosi na njihove drzavljane samo. Uglavnom javim sve...

----------


## leptirica82

Javite kako je prošao povratak u pon.
Nadam se da ćemo i mi uskoro krenuti pa da se znamo pripremiti.

Čitam po netu ali ništa konkretno ne mogu naći vezano uz povratak. 

Jeste u onom hotelu pokraj klinike ili negdje dalje?

----------


## Bambina1

Najbolje pogledati web stranicu il pitati nase ministarstvo vanjskih poslova. Mislim da po povratku moramo u samoizolaciju

----------


## branca_i

> Javite kako je prošao povratak u pon.
> Nadam se da ćemo i mi uskoro krenuti pa da se znamo pripremiti.
> 
> Čitam po netu ali ništa konkretno ne mogu naći vezano uz povratak. 
> 
> Jeste u onom hotelu pokraj klinike ili negdje dalje?


Rezervirali smo 3 noći u hotelu Portal. Kupili karte za avion. Sto pitanja mi se mota po glavi. Toliko smo čekali krenuti, a sad me strah da nešto ne zaboravim....

----------


## leptirica82

Bit će sve ok. Čuvajte se i pazite se! 
Što se tiče papirologije, sve će vas oni odvesti i reći gdje i kako.

Ne znam jeste B rekli/dogovorili da vam dogovori taxi iz zračne luke do hotela. Ukoliko niste, javite mu se i on će javiti taksistu koji sve nas vjerojatno voza.  :Smile:

----------


## LF2

> Rezervirali smo 3 noći u hotelu Portal. Kupili karte za avion. Sto pitanja mi se mota po glavi. Toliko smo čekali krenuti, a sad me strah da nešto ne zaboravim....


Tamo je toliko opuštena atmosfera da te nema čega biti strah, pitaj sve što te zanima, ako nešto i zaboraviš uvijek možeš Bobanu poslati poruku na Viber. I stvarno sve imaju pod kontrolom.

Što se javljanja tiče, ja sam mailove slala dr.Lazarevski i svaki put vrati isti dan, koliko god čovjek ima posla. Obavezno pogledati u spam jer mi svi mailovi odu tamo.
Bobanu više na Viber, mislim da mu to više odgovara od maila.

----------


## branca_i

Dobila sam broj od taksiste, obavezno ga zovemo.
Cure, hvala na podršci! Divne ste, uvik spremne pomoći, utješit, svaka čast.

----------


## domaćica

> Cure, Boban me zvao prije da dođemo na prvi uzv u ovaj četvrtak. Ipak smo se dogovorili za ponedjeljak 27.og jer nema letova iz Zg. Uglavnom, idemo avionom za Skopje ovaj petak. Tamo cemo za vikend malo bauljati pa u ponedjeljak u kliniku i popodne nazad za Zg. Toliko sam uzbuđena da ne znam di mi je glava!


Branca_i sretno! Ja sam uzbuđena kao i Vi!

----------


## domaćica

> Tamo je toliko opuštena atmosfera da te nema čega biti strah, pitaj sve što te zanima, ako nešto i zaboraviš uvijek možeš Bobanu poslati poruku na Viber. I stvarno sve imaju pod kontrolom.
> 
> Što se javljanja tiče, ja sam mailove slala dr.Lazarevski i svaki put vrati isti dan, koliko god čovjek ima posla. Obavezno pogledati u spam jer mi svi mailovi odu tamo.
> Bobanu više na Viber, mislim da mu to više odgovara od maila.



Sad kad čitam vas, mislim da sam se i ja 99% odlučila u koju ću kliniku  :Smile:

----------


## branca_i

Domaćica, meni su za sad ostavili jako dobar dojam. Kad ih u ponedjeljak vidim uzivo, javim i taj utisak.

----------


## domaćica

> Domaćica, meni su za sad ostavili jako dobar dojam. Kad ih u ponedjeljak vidim uzivo, javim i taj utisak. ������



Dogovoreno! i sretno! 
Možete mi reći (samo informativno naravno) odakle putujete i koja je cijena avionske karte?

----------


## LaraLana

> Domaćica, prvi korak je, kad odlučiš koju kliniku želiš, javiti se njima mailom. U Makedoniji dobiješ paket od 8 j.s koje dolaze zamrznute, dok u Pragu možeš na friške j.s. Razlika je također u sufinanciranju HZZO-A koji za Makedoniju plaća sve, dok za Prag dio, mislim oko 1000 eura.
> Moj savjet, nemaš puno stranica, pročitaj ovu temu od početka, sve smo detaljno pisale. 
> LaraLana, nas dvije smo super, prošle pola puta...21.tjedan smo.


Diiiiivnoooo  :Heart: 
I nek tako ostane do kraja  :Wink:

----------


## LaraLana

> Tamo je toliko opuštena atmosfera da te nema čega biti strah, pitaj sve što te zanima, ako nešto i zaboraviš uvijek možeš Bobanu poslati poruku na Viber. I stvarno sve imaju pod kontrolom.
> 
> Što se javljanja tiče, ja sam mailove slala dr.Lazarevski i svaki put vrati isti dan, koliko god čovjek ima posla. Obavezno pogledati u spam jer mi svi mailovi odu tamo.
> Bobanu više na Viber, mislim da mu to više odgovara od maila.


Tocno tako, potpisujem!!!!

Konacno je krenulo cure....sretno svima  :grouphug:

----------


## LaraLana

Za one koje nisu procitale cijelu temu.
Ja sam Sistinu otkrila pred kraj 2013-te.
Prvi put sam kod njih bila 03.2014. Prvi postupak u 06.2014. I tad su bili vrlo odgovorni i profesionalni, opusteni, uigrani tim apsolutno.
Vec su dva puta od tad uredjivali i prosirivali odjel.
Tako da to sada izgleda kao svemirski brod.
Za dr. Lazarevskog je sve vec receno....miran, stalozen i strucan!!!

----------


## domaćica

Javili su mi se iz klinike! jupiiii. napisali su mi u mailu cijenu postupka, da li je uz zahtjev HZZO-u dovoljno priložiti print maila ili mora baš službeno biti dokument "ponuda"?

----------


## Bambina1

Treba biti kao ponuda, reci da bi isla preko HZZO

----------


## domaćica

> Treba biti kao ponuda, reci da bi isla preko HZZO



Hvala Bambina. Eto javila mi se gđa Bistra. Poslat će mi ponudu, a onda šaljemo na HZZO. S obzirom na ljeto/godišnji/korona, vjerujem da ćemo čekati odgovor do jeseni. Ali možda mi se do tad i slegne ova zbrka u glavi  :Smile:

----------


## Bambina1

Trebas ponudu i zahtjev ispunjen i potpisan od bolnice, kao i dokumentaciju koju imas, poslati na HZZO.

----------


## branca_i

> Dogovoreno! i sretno! 
> Možete mi reći (samo informativno naravno) odakle putujete i koja je cijena avionske karte?


Putujemo iz Zagreba i 2 povratne karte su nas došle oko 2.500,00 kn. Inače smo iz Zadra pa moramo prvo autom do Zagreba, i tako i nazad.

----------


## domaćica

Drage moje, s obzirom da sam na temu pala kao padobranac prije koji dan i nisam znala apsolutno ništa o MK, želim vam  zahvaliti za svaku informaciju koja me dovela do nekih konkretnih koraka u cijelom postupku. Da nije bilo Vas, vjerojatno bih još tapkala na mjestu i čekala odgovore sa svih strana. Ovako sam već kontaktirala direktno sa dr. Lazarevskim, dobila ponudu iz Mk za Hzzo, veliki početak odrađen.
Znam da ću imati još puno pitanja u hodu, ali cure moje, divne ste! :grouphug:

----------


## leptirica82

Samo pitaj što te zanima!  :Smile:

----------


## domaćica

> Samo pitaj što te zanima!



Hoću, svakako!  Sada malo i ja moram odmoriti  :Smile:  makar sam u glavi već danima u Skopju hahaha, sama sebi govorim da to nije dobro i da moram malo opustiti...pitanje je hoće li mi HZZO opće odobriti financiranje, što će biti sa koronom...

----------


## leptirica82

Domaćica, sve nas to muči. Ajde, mi smo rješenja dobili pa čekamo postupke ali vjerujem da je tebi još neizvjesnije s obzirom da trebaš dobiti to rješenje. Ne znam jesu uopće ikome odbili, tako da samo pozitiva. Dočekat češ ga i ti.  :Smile:  

Sada čekamo branca_i da nam iz orve ruke javi situaciju i sve vezano uz putovanje.

----------


## domaćica

hm, ne znam... veliki su to novci, ne bi me čudilo da ne odobre u ovoj situaciji. Ali samo pozitivno. Mi smo se već pomirili s tom činjenicom da smo solo, tako da uspjeh može biti samo velika sreća, a neuspjeh nas neće (nadam se) previše razočarati. 
A branca će sad imati romantičan vikend na obalama Vardara sa suprugom a u ponedjeljak se javiti sa lijepim vijestima koje će i nas ostale malo potaknuti na pozitivu.  :Sing:

----------


## Medo2711

Sretno svim curama.Ja sam predala isto papire,nesto mi falilo pa sam donjela bila.Jer od sutra dr ide na go i onda ne gleda papire.Ja sam u zadnji cas predala prije go.Nadam se brzom odgovoru i odobrenju...

----------


## branca_i

Domaćica, upravo to, romantičan vikend! Veseli me malo s mužem predahnuti 2 dana, u sasvim novom okruženju. Kad već nema bolje avionske linije da bar iskoristimo svaki tren.
Ipak, stalno mi se mota po glavi i zamišljam se kako ću većinu vremena provesti ufrkana izbjegavajući koronu. Srećom pa je muž totalna flegma i kul po tom pitanju pa ćemo naći valjda neki balans!

----------


## domaćica

Branca uživaj maksimalno! I nek je sa srećom  :Smile:

----------


## Mia38

Branca_i i ja cekam tvoje dojmove. Ja planiram na prvi pregled i dogovor u rujnu/listopadu. Dobila sam odgovor iz klinike al jos se neke stvari trebaju poklopiti....

----------


## branca_i

Cure, evo nas na aerodromu, još malo je let..... Aaaaaaa
Ne mogu virovatiiiii

----------


## domaćica

Branca_i  :Klap:  :Klap:  :Klap:  :Klap: 

meni se javio Boban sa uputama, traži kopiju pasoša!  jel to uobičajeno jer ja nemam pasoš a u MK se može s osobnom, kako ste vi? Ne moram valjda zbog toga ići putovnicu vadit???

----------


## Bambina1

Mi smo oba puta ulazili s osobnom.. Jos mi to treba

----------


## Bambina1

Sad sam se sjetila da nas je tamo javni bilježnik trazio putovnicu jer nekih podataka nije bilo na osobnoj

----------


## Mango123

Mi smo sve rjesili sa osobnom

----------


## branca_i

> Branca_i 
> 
> meni se javio Boban sa uputama, traži kopiju pasoša!  jel to uobičajeno jer ja nemam pasoš a u MK se može s osobnom, kako ste vi? Ne moram valjda zbog toga ići putovnicu vadit???


Evo mi oboje sa osobnom pa što bude bude. I Boban nam je rekao da može. Vidit cemo u ponedjeljak.

----------


## domaćica

Branca jedva čekamo dojmove! javiiii seeee   :Heart:

----------


## domaćica

Brancaaaaaaaa

----------


## branca_i

Cure, evo meee!!! Javila bi se prije, ali je dan jučer bio dugggg i baš naporan. Sve je prošlo dobro!  :Smile:  To je najbitnije. Klinika je ogromna, i ostavlja dobar dojam kad je gledaš onako izvana. Sve je lijepo uređeno oko zgrade, održavano. Ostatak Skopja ima definitivno problem sa čistoćom i smećem. Ljudi bacaju svašta i svugdje. To nam je odmah zapelo za oko. Makedonci su zaista srdačni, i susretljivi. 

Vratimo se na kliniku.... U klinici je bilo doooosta ljudi, po svim odijelima, tako i na 5. katu gdje je IVF. To je stvaralo kašnjenje i čekanje, pa smo nakon svega jedva stigli na aerodorom na vrijeme za nazad. Doktori i sestre su zaista divni, što je i najvažnije na kraju. Dr. Lazarevski je sve kako su cure ranije pisale, smiren i stručan. Prvo mi je pregledao nalaze (koji su većinski bili pred istek ili taman istekli, osim spolnih hormona i AMH koji su bili novi), kao i svu dokumentaciju ranijih postupaka, te smo malo popričali. Zadovoljan je bio sa AMH (16, 84 - s obzirom na mojih 40 godina). Na UZV mi je ponovio ono što mi je i dr. Poljak govorio, a to da su mi maternica i jajnici puno mlađi nego imam godina, čak je rekao da su kao u cure od 20. On da ne bi ponavljao i radio nikakve druge pretrage jer je zadovoljan s mojim stanjem, ali da jedino obavim UZV kod mojeg dr budući mi je bio 22. dan ciklusa, a kako sam sklona polipima da budemo sigurni da ih nemam. Da živim u Mkd da bi definitivno probao 3 puta sa inseminacijom, ali ovako idemo na sigurnije. Nakon toga, taksist nas je vozio da obavimo javnog bilježnika (500 mkd) i psihologa (2.000 mkd), i potom nazad kod Bobana. Tamo smo ispotpisivali pustu dokumentaciju bitnu za donaciju sjemena. On je legenda i nemam riječi! Materijal bi trebao doći kroz 2 i po mjeseca, u 10. mjesecu, nadam se. Bistra je divna žena, razgovorljiva i spremna pomoći. S njom sam se i sve ove mjesece uglavnom i čula. Dali su mi odmah i stimulaciju: gonal i triptofem (kao i potvrdu za prelazak preko granice). Gonale sam već u Cita koristila, a triptofem nikad. Uglavnom, čekam da jave kad materijal dođe da krenem s terapijom, a dr. će mi onda i poslati točne upute za korištenje. Nakon svega nas je taksist dvezao na aerodrom. Taksistu smo platili 70 eura, što nas je iznenanadilo jer je Boban spominjao 30 eura. No dobro.... Što se tiče našeg i njihovog aerodroma nema nikakvih komplikacija oko dolaska i odlaska, sve traje kratko i nema skoro pa nikakvih zdravstvenih provjera. Po povratku iz Mkd ne ide se u samoizolaciju, samo se dobije uputa da se pripazi 14 dana na moguće simptome i da se nastoji izbjegavati bliže kontakte. Avion iz Skopja je poletio čak pola sata ranije, pa je dobro paziti doći na vrijeme. Sve u svemu, zadovoljni smo svime i nek se samo tako nastavi!

----------


## domaćica

Draga Branca_i izuzetno mi je drago da je sve prošlo dobro i da si zadovoljna. Svakako je lijepo čuti pozitivna iskustva jer za sve nas koji još nismo bili, sve je nekako nepoznato i neizvjesno.  Možeš li mi reći što se ide kod bilježnika? Kako izgleda razgovor kod psihologa?

----------


## branca_i

> Draga Branca_i izuzetno mi je drago da je sve prošlo dobro i da si zadovoljna. Svakako je lijepo čuti pozitivna iskustva jer za sve nas koji još nismo bili, sve je nekako nepoznato i neizvjesno.  Možeš li mi reći što se ide kod bilježnika? Kako izgleda razgovor kod psihologa?


Kod javnog biljeznika se daje izjava o suglasnosti na postupak i sve je pisano na makedonski tako da smo pregledali samo osnovne podatke i dijelove da li su ispravni, a ostalo je valjda ok.  Mislim da je to formalnost. Kod psihologa je baš opušteno. Prvo se uzimaju osnovni podaci o nama (stručna sprema, posao, stambeni uvjeti i to), a posli se ispunjava test o stresu u zadnjih tjedan dana. Ništa zabrinjavajuće. Mi smo malo bili u frci oćemo li sve stići obaviti prije leta, ali je sve ispalo dobro. Ne moraš se ništa zabrinjavati s javnim bilježnikom i psihologom jer oni su unaprijed upućeni u sve i mi dolazimo na sve pripremljeno i ne moramo ništa objašnjavati.

----------


## domaćica

Ma tako sam i ja mislila. Ipak je njima to biznis i na tome zarađuju (ne male) novce. Ne znam što bi moralo biti da nas odbiju???  Sa našim HZZO-om je već druga priča

----------


## Mia38

Branca hvala na dojmovima... mozes li molim te napisati kako se izabire donor?

----------


## Medo2711

Bok cure dobila poziv od Bobana da mi hzzo odobrio.Idem dolje 13.8 jer vec 2 mj stizu jajne stanice.Moze ili reci koja cura sta je bila sad.Dali se moze u eurima placati ili?Gdje ste kupovale karte za avion?

----------


## Medo2711

hvala puno,bas sam sokirana i uzbudena zbog toga.Jer su mi za tj dana odobrili

----------


## domaćica

Ajme baš mi je drago Medo2711! ja tek 10.8. imam termin kod dr. u bolnici za popunjavanje zahtjeva te isti dan planiram osobno predati u HZZO. Onako, računam da do 10.mj dobijem odgovor a vi u tjedan dana ajmeeeee
I zar je HZZO prije njima javio nego vama???

----------


## Medo2711

> Ajme baš mi je drago Medo2711! ja tek 10.8. imam termin kod dr. u bolnici za popunjavanje zahtjeva te isti dan planiram osobno predati u HZZO. Onako, računam da do 10.mj dobijem odgovor a vi u tjedan dana ajmeeeee
> I zar je HZZO prije njima javio nego vama???


Da,neznam kako.Oni su dobili sve papire dana.Sad je dr otisla na go.Ali kad ti predas bude se sigurno vratila.Ocito nema puno zahtijeva,jer kad sam pratila tu cure su od 1 do 3 mj cekale...ocito neki znak dobar

----------


## LF2

HZZO bolje funkcionira pod koronom  :Smile: . Najbitnije da HZZO odobri i da obavite konzultacije u MK i automatski ulazite u sljedeće naručivanje jajnih stanica ili spermija. 
Mi smo taman došli na konzultacije kad su im stigle j.s, sljedeće su tek došle za 4 mjeseca. 
Isto tako HZZO mi je odobrio za 3 mjeseca tek jer su bili godišnji.
Zahtjev sam za HZZO predala u 6 mjeseci a na postupak išla tek sljedeće godine u trećem. 
Tako da cure, ovo je super kako to brzo ide. Mislim da ćete sve na postupak još ove godine  :Smile: 
Nek i vama ovo 2020 bude sretna ko i meni  :Smile:

----------


## Medo2711

kak su zatvorene u uredu istina je da vise rade.Napokon nesto rade.Sad nas muci prijevoz samo aviona nista,nema karata.Samo bus ostaje.Nedaju mi datum mjenjati,htijela sam samo promjeniti 3 dana kasnije.

----------


## Rikku

Cure, danas me zvala Bistra i rekla da moram doći po stimulaciju u Makedoniju. Ja sam rekla da ću to sve dobiti ovdje u Petrovoj, a ona mi odgovori da su se oni obvezali HZZO-u da će mi to sve oni dati u MK i da moram to sve kod njih preuzeti i obaviti. Rekoh da ću u krajnjem slučaju doći tamo u vrijeme stimulacije i obaviti stimulaciju kod njih, no zašto bih kad sve mogu u Petrovoj, gdje sam već i upisana u protokol i čekaju me ti ljekovi. Nije mi to jasno. Je li to i kod vas tako bilo?

----------


## Medo2711

Daj mi samo reci kak si se upisala u Petrovu?Ja sam tamo,sta mi je raditi kad dodim sve.Otici sa papirima u Petrovu ili?Mislim mogla ti je prije reci pa dati ljekove,kad si bila na konzultacijama...

----------


## leptirica82

Curke, Rikku, ja isto. I mene je zvala maloprije.

Ja sam rekla da mi nikako to ne možemo izvesti i da ne mogu toliko dana tamo biti. Rekla je da se sutra čujemo.

I ja bi trebala u Petrovu po lijekove i pikanje.

Kada ti planirš u Petrovu/Makedoniju? Ja kroz tjedan, 10ak ana trebam dobiti.

----------


## leptirica82

Ali gledam ja i zrakoplove. Nema šanse da u jednom danu odeš po njih i vratiš se. A i nema zrakoplova svaki dan. Ja ne znam kako bi ja to mogla izvesti..

----------


## leptirica82

> Cure, evo meee!!! Javila bi se prije, ali je dan jučer bio dugggg i baš naporan. Sve je prošlo dobro!  To je najbitnije. Klinika je ogromna, i ostavlja dobar dojam kad je gledaš onako izvana. Sve je lijepo uređeno oko zgrade, održavano. Ostatak Skopja ima definitivno problem sa čistoćom i smećem. Ljudi bacaju svašta i svugdje. To nam je odmah zapelo za oko. Makedonci su zaista srdačni, i susretljivi. 
> 
> Vratimo se na kliniku.... U klinici je bilo doooosta ljudi, po svim odijelima, tako i na 5. katu gdje je IVF. To je stvaralo kašnjenje i čekanje, pa smo nakon svega jedva stigli na aerodorom na vrijeme za nazad. Doktori i sestre su zaista divni, što je i najvažnije na kraju. Dr. Lazarevski je sve kako su cure ranije pisale, smiren i stručan. Prvo mi je pregledao nalaze (koji su većinski bili pred istek ili taman istekli, osim spolnih hormona i AMH koji su bili novi), kao i svu dokumentaciju ranijih postupaka, te smo malo popričali. Zadovoljan je bio sa AMH (16, 84 - s obzirom na mojih 40 godina). Na UZV mi je ponovio ono što mi je i dr. Poljak govorio, a to da su mi maternica i jajnici puno mlađi nego imam godina, čak je rekao da su kao u cure od 20. On da ne bi ponavljao i radio nikakve druge pretrage jer je zadovoljan s mojim stanjem, ali da jedino obavim UZV kod mojeg dr budući mi je bio 22. dan ciklusa, a kako sam sklona polipima da budemo sigurni da ih nemam. Da živim u Mkd da bi definitivno probao 3 puta sa inseminacijom, ali ovako idemo na sigurnije. Nakon toga, taksist nas je vozio da obavimo javnog bilježnika (500 mkd) i psihologa (2.000 mkd), i potom nazad kod Bobana. Tamo smo ispotpisivali pustu dokumentaciju bitnu za donaciju sjemena. On je legenda i nemam riječi! Materijal bi trebao doći kroz 2 i po mjeseca, u 10. mjesecu, nadam se. Bistra je divna žena, razgovorljiva i spremna pomoći. S njom sam se i sve ove mjesece uglavnom i čula. Dali su mi odmah i stimulaciju: gonal i triptofem (kao i potvrdu za prelazak preko granice). Gonale sam već u Cita koristila, a triptofem nikad. Uglavnom, čekam da jave kad materijal dođe da krenem s terapijom, a dr. će mi onda i poslati točne upute za korištenje. Nakon svega nas je taksist dvezao na aerodrom. Taksistu smo platili 70 eura, što nas je iznenanadilo jer je Boban spominjao 30 eura. No dobro.... Što se tiče našeg i njihovog aerodroma nema nikakvih komplikacija oko dolaska i odlaska, sve traje kratko i nema skoro pa nikakvih zdravstvenih provjera. Po povratku iz Mkd ne ide se u samoizolaciju, samo se dobije uputa da se pripazi 14 dana na moguće simptome i da se nastoji izbjegavati bliže kontakte. Avion iz Skopja je poletio čak pola sata ranije, pa je dobro paziti doći na vrijeme. Sve u svemu, zadovoljni smo svime i nek se samo tako nastavi!


Drago mi je da je sve super prošlo. Veseli me i info vezana za povratak i da nema samoizolacije.  :Smile:   Jeste odmah i donora odabrali? 
A cijena taksiste, nas je vozao svugdje gdje je trebalo isto i navozao se. I puno je, ali i nije. Po nas na avion, pa kod bilježnika, pa vamo tamo i nazad na avion. I mi platili 70 eura.

----------


## Rikku

Medo, od svog ginekologa dobiješ D1 uputnicu i s njom odeš u Petrovu. Tamo su mi već pripremili stimulaciju za idući ciklus (ovaj ciklus mi je nažalost progesteron bio previsok) i ne razumijem zašto bih išla u MK po ljekove koji me već u Petrovoj čekaju. Da letim tamo i nazad u istom danu samo zbog toga mi je apsurdno. Radije ću, ako moram baš, biti tamo za vrijeme stimulacije i odraditi. Ali u Petrovoj su mi rekli da će oni sve to odraditi. Lud, zbunjen, normalan očito.

----------


## domaćica

Ne znam, nije mi baš to...da ti ne daju promijeniti termin. Svi smo mi ljudi sa svojim poslovima i obavezama i ne možemo preko noći sjesti na avion i otići dole... Barem ja to tako ne bih...radije čekam dva mjeseca nego navrat nanos leti...

----------


## Medo2711

neznam sta da kazem,sad se moram snaci.Jer aviona nema.Tek 16,17.8.Uopce neznam sta da radim.ocito me hoce ubaciti za jesen neznam.

----------


## Medo2711

oni nas uopce ne pitaju dal nam pase,samo doci

----------


## leptirica82

Zrakoplov da u jednom danu odeš i vratoš se - nema ga. Nema čak ni da se idući dan vratiš nego tek za par dana. Ja ne mogu toliko dana biti tamo. 

I meni rekli da vadim estradiol i progesteron. Nisam znala da se može odustati od stimulacije zbog toga.

Što ste vi dobile za terapiju, ako se smije znati?

----------


## leptirica82

I gdje podnosite zahtjev za povratak putnih troškova i što se mora predati? Mi sve idemo zrakoplovom, a vraćaju cijenu busa.

----------


## Rikku

Da, ako progesteron nije ispod 1, a estradiol ispod 50 pg/mol, ne možeš u postupak. Tako je nažalost bilo u mom slučaju. Taj dan sam trebala krenuti sa stimulacijom, ali nalaz krvi je sve obustavio pa idem idući ciklus i moram piti neke tablete i uzimati injekcije da dovedem hormone u red.

----------


## leptirica82

> Da, ako progesteron nije ispod 1, a estradiol ispod 50 pg/mol, ne možeš u postupak. Tako je nažalost bilo u mom slučaju. Taj dan sam trebala krenuti sa stimulacijom, ali nalaz krvi je sve obustavio pa idem idući ciklus i moram piti neke tablete i uzimati injekcije da dovedem hormone u red.


To su i meni rekli da izvadim. Ja sam mislila da se doza poveća ako ne bude ok. Ufff, sada sam malo zabrinuta. Valjda će biti ok.

Ali si razmišljam, što da smo tamo i desi se takav nalaz? Kući bi nas vratili?

----------


## leptirica82

> Bok cure dobila poziv od Bobana da mi hzzo odobrio.Idem dolje 13.8 jer vec 2 mj stizu jajne stanice.Moze ili reci koja cura sta je bila sad.Dali se moze u eurima placati ili?Gdje ste kupovale karte za avion?


Mi smo eure zamijenili u mjenjačnici u sklopu bolnice. Ne znam otkud ste, ali jeste razmišljali o autu?

----------


## branca_i

U Mk se ne može plaćati u eurima, samo u njihovim denarima. Mi smo se pošteno izmučili prvi dan kad smo došli dok nismo barem nešto malo promijenili da imamo za osnovno. Bilo je kasno popodne i sad zbog korone većina radi samo kroz jutro. Avionske karte smo kupili preko neta, ful jednostavno. Na aerodromu im samo pokažeš osobnu i to je to. A koma je što nema aviona tako često kao prije. I mi smo morali ostati tako reći 4 dana. Srećom se meni poklopilo da sam na GO, a suprug ionako ne radi (ostao bez posla zbog korone). Nisu to mali novci za sve skupa platiti, od leta, smještaja, hrane i svega ostalog. Makar je dolje sve jeftino.

----------


## branca_i

> Drago mi je da je sve super prošlo. Veseli me i info vezana za povratak i da nema samoizolacije.   Jeste odmah i donora odabrali? 
> A cijena taksiste, nas je vozao svugdje gdje je trebalo isto i navozao se. I puno je, ali i nije. Po nas na avion, pa kod bilježnika, pa vamo tamo i nazad na avion. I mi platili 70 eura.


Ta situacija s donorom mi na kraju nije uopće skroz jasna. Boban nas je oboje pitao za krvne grupe. Suprug nakon što sam ga pitala da li mu je bitno da donor ima istu krvnu grupu kao i on rekao da mu je svejedno, takvu je bilješku sebi i Boban stavio. Ništa nas dalje nije pitao, za kakve druge karakteristike. Sad ne znam da li ćemo to još mozda naknadno dogovarati mailom ili je to to. Jučer se sve odvijalo brzo, kao na traci. Ma razmišljam, Danci cu više manje svijetle kose i plavih očiju, a kako je suprug plavook, visok i kao mali bio izrazito plave kose, mislim da bi mogle biti neke sličnosti, hehe....

----------


## Rikku

> To su i meni rekli da izvadim. Ja sam mislila da se doza poveća ako ne bude ok. Ufff, sada sam malo zabrinuta. Valjda će biti ok.
> 
> Ali si razmišljam, što da smo tamo i desi se takav nalaz? Kući bi nas vratili?


Ne znam, ali ja nisam mogla u postupak zbog visokog progesterona i estradiola. No kako čujem, kod većine žena je to ok, meni zbog endometrioze hormoni luduju. 2.dan ciklusa su mi bili visoki, 3.dan sam ponovo vadila i bili su duplo manji, ali i dalje previsoki za postupak. Tako da su mi sve obustavili i pripremaju me za idući ciklus.

----------


## Medo2711

Sad i to razmisljamo.Iz Zagreba sam.Zasto mora tako nisko progesteron i estradiol.Nadem si let 17 i odmah 18.8 nazat za jako malo novaca.Dva smjera za dvoje 1300 kn.Ali Boban mi nije htio promjeniti datum nazalost.Jel ko isao autom?Zna otprilike troskove?

----------


## leptirica82

> Ta situacija s donorom mi na kraju nije uopće skroz jasna. Boban nas je oboje pitao za krvne grupe. Suprug nakon što sam ga pitala da li mu je bitno da donor ima istu krvnu grupu kao i on rekao da mu je svejedno, takvu je bilješku sebi i Boban stavio. Ništa nas dalje nije pitao, za kakve druge karakteristike. Sad ne znam da li ćemo to još mozda naknadno dogovarati mailom ili je to to. Jučer se sve odvijalo brzo, kao na traci. Ma razmišljam, Danci cu više manje svijetle kose i plavih očiju, a kako je suprug plavook, visok i kao mali bio izrazito plave kose, mislim da bi mogle biti neke sličnosti, hehe.... ������������


Nama je poslao na mail na izbor njih 5,6 mislim pa smo odlučili i javili mu. Isto prvo dan je uzeo naše krvne grupe, pitao što, kako. Vjerojatno treba malo vremena da pretraži bazu ili što već imaju. Tako sam ja to sebi obrazložila.  :Smile:

----------


## leptirica82

> Sad i to razmisljamo.Iz Zagreba sam.Zasto mora tako nisko progesteron i estradiol.Nadem si let 17 i odmah 18.8 nazat za jako malo novaca.Dva smjera za dvoje 1300 kn.Ali Boban mi nije htio promjeniti datum nazalost.Jel ko isao autom?Zna otprilike troskove?


Jeste sigurni da je isti dan povratak? ja sam malo gledala isto letove, mi bi oko 15.8.+- par dana trebali biti tamo, ako M dođe na vrijeme i ako ti krvni nalazi budu ok i ako nekako riješimo tu situaciju s lijekovima.

----------


## branca_i

> Nama je poslao na mail na izbor njih 5,6 mislim pa smo odlučili i javili mu. Isto prvo dan je uzeo naše krvne grupe, pitao što, kako. Vjerojatno treba malo vremena da pretraži bazu ili što već imaju. Tako sam ja to sebi obrazložila.


Hvala ti za informaciju, onda ćemo i mi dobiti takav mail. Nešto je tako spomenuo, ali nisam više bila sigurna.

----------


## branca_i

Sad gledam svoj progesteron i ispod 1 je, ali mi je zato estradiol 219. Nije mi dr ništa jučer spominjao da će biti problem za postupak. Ajme koliko komplikacija mi još moramo putem proći....

----------


## leptirica82

Pogldaj si jedinic ep/mol ili ne nešto drugi. Ja svoj estradiol gledala, imaš online pretvarač. Moj bio 31. Progesteron sam radila 21. dan tak da mi to nije dobro ali valjda će biti dobar 2. dan.  :Smile:

----------


## leptirica82

Auto, gorivo plus cestaraina. Zagreb_Lipovac, pa kroz Srbiju i onda u Makedoniji. Ako se dobro sjećam, taksist je spominjao neke manje iznose da se kod njih plaća. Ne sjećam se točno. Ali manje nego kod nas. I tu je put od kojih 12 sati. 

Medo2711, jeste vi pristali da dođete k njima na stimulaciju odmah ili će vam se još javiti? Kada je mene Bistra zvala, rekla je da će jedan par vjerojatno biti od početka stimulacije tamo.

----------


## Rikku

> Sad gledam svoj progesteron i ispod 1 je, ali mi je zato estradiol 219. Nije mi dr ništa jučer spominjao da će biti problem za postupak. Ajme koliko komplikacija mi još moramo putem proći....


Tvoj estradiol je u drugim mjernim jedinicama, no čini mi se da je ipak viši od 50 kada ga pretvoriš. Moj je recimo bio 236 pmol, odnosno 64,3 pg/ml. Svakako provjeri. No mislim da zbog estradiola neće toliko zezati (mojoj prijateljici nisu ni tražili da vadi estradiol npr.), tako da mislim da je progesteron ključan i on svakako mora biti ispod 1 jer se inače neće ostvariti oplodnja. Tako su meni objasnili.

----------


## branca_i

Evo pretvorila estradiol i u pg/ml je 59. A progesteron su mi zabunom izvadili 2. dan ciklusa, iako sam trebala doći 21. dan. To mi je spadalo ovu nedjelju kad sam bila u Mk. Dr rekao da ne moram vaditi na kraju. Sreća pa je to ispod 1. Nadam se da mi bez obzira na estradiol neće raditi problem.

----------


## branca_i

E da, da li koja uzima aktivni folat? I koji? Do sad sam pila folcin, ali vidim da to nije to.

----------


## Rikku

> Evo pretvorila estradiol i u pg/ml je 59. A progesteron su mi zabunom izvadili 2. dan ciklusa, iako sam trebala doći 21. dan. To mi je spadalo ovu nedjelju kad sam bila u Mk. Dr rekao da ne moram vaditi na kraju. Sreća pa je to ispod 1. Nadam se da mi bez obzira na estradiol neće raditi problem.


Progesteron i estradiol se i vade (kada se ide na MPO) 2. dan ili 3. dan ciklusa. Tada ne smiju biti iznad tih nekih granica jer to je bitno za ostvarivanje oplodnje.

----------


## Medo2711

Ja sam gledala nase letove,imas od 17.08 svaki skoro.Navecer odes u makedoniju popodne imas let.Ali skuzila sam da brzo nestaju ili ostalo malo mjesta..

----------


## Medo2711

Ja tek idem na konzultacije tamo i rijesiti papire...valjda ce reci sta.Ali ja cu joj napomenuti za ljekove.Ja cu ona uzeti tu,sta cu ici u Makedoniju po ljekove.To je sve komplicirano,nisu oni blizu...

----------


## LF2

> E da, da li koja uzima aktivni folat? I koji? Do sad sam pila folcin, ali vidim da to nije to.


Ja sam uzimala aktivni folat od Solgara, kasnije u kombinaciji sa Elenatal. 
U MK su napisali Impry vitamine da uzimam ali mi to bilo skupo i nisam.

----------


## LF2

Ovo s terapijom mi nije jasno da trebate tamo otići po stimulaciju? A s druge strane nije mi HZZO jasan da odobrava stimulaciju i u MK i kod nas. Po tome znači da je stimulacija plaćena i tamo i tu.

----------


## LF2

> I gdje podnosite zahtjev za povratak putnih troškova i što se mora predati? Mi sve idemo zrakoplovom, a vraćaju cijenu busa.


U odobrenju ti piše da nam plaćaju putne troškove najjeftinija relacija a to bi bio autobus. Mi smo dobili 675 kn po putu (tolko bus košta).
Iskreno, zaboravila sam što sam poslala ali sam im poslala mail pa su mi rekli što treba. I da šaljem poštom zbog korone, da ne hodam okolo obzirom da sam trudna. Super ljubazne su sve tamo.
Tipa, zahtjev, molbu, dokumentaciju iz MK (liječnički nalaz), kopiju osobne, zdravstvene i kartice gdje će biti uplata.
Stvarno su ljubazni ovi u HZZO, zvali me jer nešto nisam poslala...

----------


## Medo2711

Jako su ljubazne zene...Daj mi reci jel si trazila putni nalog?Samo se pokrila mene,bez muza.Jer je za jednu osobu povratna karta za bus 836 kn.pa mi ovih675 nije jasno...Cestitam na trudnoci

----------


## Medo2711

Pa ni meni to nije jasno ko koga tu mulja.Sta nisu cure prije kupovale ljekove?

----------


## LF2

Meni su vratili putne troškove 2700 kn. 2 putovanja za dragog i mene. Ispada 675 kn. Nisam znala da je karta tako skupa za bus. Sa kojom kompanijom si pitala?

----------


## LF2

Ne znam kakvo je sad stanje sa kartama avionskim ali inače je bilo i po 850 kn povratna. Ako potrefis datume. Mi smo prvi puta platili svaki 850 kn avion, ali drugi puta nam se nije poklapalo pa smo skuplje.
Pisala sam posebno zahtjev. I posebno izjavu da sam išla avionom ali ništa od toga, makar mi je žena i rekla da neće od toga bit ništa ali nek napišem za svaki slučaj.

----------


## LF2

Nisam znala da su autobusne karte toliko poskupile. Ja sam se vodila očito krivim cijenama. Imam ekipu koja je znala često putovati za MK i karte su povratne bile 650 kn.

----------


## LaraLana

U sezoni su karte skuplje, avionske.
Za bus nikada nisam gledala jer mi to nije bila opcija.

Ja sam najnormalnije sve placala u eurima. U bolnici najnormalnije. Restorani su isto takodjer primali eure ako se nema denara. Hotel isto tako.
Jedino sam u trgovinama placala iskljucivo denarima.

----------


## LaraLana

Ovo za lijekove i stimulaciju nazovite Hzzo pa recite i rijesite situaciju. Po ovome onda nekome ostanu lijekovi viska!!!!

----------


## domaćica

Ja sam se, drage moje, u potpunosti pogubila u svim ovim postovima i više mi ništa nije jasno. U svakom slučaju, vrlo komplicirana procedura i opće ne znam što nas čeka. Prvo ću sad predati papire u HZZo a onda dalje korak po korak.

----------


## LF2

Domaćica, ma to mi međusobno samo pričamo. Ništa se ti ne brini, nije uopće komplicirano. Predaj papire u HZZO, to je najbitnije, čim ti odobre, sve će te ovi iz Makedonije navoditi kako dalje.

----------


## Medo2711

Samo autobus sa naseg kolodvora ide.Felixbus ne vozi zbog korone.Avion ima od 400 kn pa na dalje.Ali ovisi koji datum,ali poslje 17.08 ima vam dana ako ce ko ici ima i odmah da se vratite.Mi bi mozda isli busom,pa sljedeci dan imamo avion i dve karte 1600 kn kostaju.Tako da gledamo opcije,posto nemozemo mjenjati datum u poliklinici.A moras ici

----------


## leptirica82

> Ovo s terapijom mi nije jasno da trebate tamo otići po stimulaciju? A s druge strane nije mi HZZO jasan da odobrava stimulaciju i u MK i kod nas. Po tome znači da je stimulacija plaćena i tamo i tu.


Ne, mene zato zvala Bistra. Oni su se u Makedoniji obvezali nama dati lijekove, a ne naši. Ali kako je bila ova situacija s koronom bili smo se dogovorili da to ipak dobijem ovdje. Ali Bistra nije bila upućena u dogovor i sada sada se mora vidjeti što ćemo se dogovoriti jer ne mogu dobiti lijekove i ovdje i tamo.

----------


## Bambina1

Meni je pripremu radila Petrova, ali i nakon transfera. Lijekove koje ne daje klinika makedonija, morate platiti u njihovoj apoteci. Dva lijeka nema nas hzzo pa, ako ne kupite u Mk, morate ovdje traziti privatni recept od soc ginica i naruciti u nasoj apoteci i to naravno placate

----------


## branca_i

> Ja sam uzimala aktivni folat od Solgara, kasnije u kombinaciji sa Elenatal. 
> U MK su napisali Impry vitamine da uzimam ali mi to bilo skupo i nisam.


LF2, hvala na info. Mislim da ću i ja tako. Impryl je oko 50 eura, stvarno preskupo. A i dr mi nije napisao koji nego točno, nego samo aktivni folat.

----------


## Rikku

> Ne, mene zato zvala Bistra. Oni su se u Makedoniji obvezali nama dati lijekove, a ne naši. Ali kako je bila ova situacija s koronom bili smo se dogovorili da to ipak dobijem ovdje. Ali Bistra nije bila upućena u dogovor i sada sada se mora vidjeti što ćemo se dogovoriti jer ne mogu dobiti lijekove i ovdje i tamo.


Pa to i mene zanima. Meni u rješenju piše da stimulaciju mogu obaviti u Petrovoj, a Bistra mi je rekla da to sve obavezno moram obaviti kod njih jer su se oni po ugovoru obvezali da to ide kod njih i nikako drugačije i da nipošto ne uzimam stimulaciju u HR. To znači da moram doći u MK prije menge i tamo onda obavljati sve, dakle biti tamo 20-ak dana. A u Petrovoj su mi rekli da kod njih mogu sve obaviti i ljekovi su već spremni. Ništa mi nije jasno. Mislim da oni ne znaju što jedan radi, a što drugi, totalni kaos.

----------


## domaćica

> Domaćica, ma to mi međusobno samo pričamo. Ništa se ti ne brini, nije uopće komplicirano. Predaj papire u HZZO, to je najbitnije, čim ti odobre, sve će te ovi iz Makedonije navoditi kako dalje.


yes yes  valjda će tako i biti. vjerojatno ne bih ni trebala sve čitati  :Smile:

----------


## Medo2711

Ni nemoze biti dolje  20 dana,jer na pise 5 dana samo.Uzmemo ljekove dolje i pikamo se same ili nosis u Petrovom.Ja cu ici 13.08,i pitat cu sve.Uzet cu odmah ljekove ako treba.

----------


## LaraLana

> Pa to i mene zanima. Meni u rješenju piše da stimulaciju mogu obaviti u Petrovoj, a Bistra mi je rekla da to sve obavezno moram obaviti kod njih jer su se oni po ugovoru obvezali da to ide kod njih i nikako drugačije i da nipošto ne uzimam stimulaciju u HR. To znači da moram doći u MK prije menge i tamo onda obavljati sve, dakle biti tamo 20-ak dana. A u Petrovoj su mi rekli da kod njih mogu sve obaviti i ljekovi su već spremni. Ništa mi nije jasno. Mislim da oni ne znaju što jedan radi, a što drugi, totalni kaos.


A nije ni cudo kakva je situacija nastala zbog korone.
Kod njih je vjerojatno totalni cep nastao i kolaps.
Sistina radi i preko fonda za svoje pacijente i znaci nedavno su poceli raditi s Hrvatskim hzzo-m da bi nasim pacijenticama bio pokriven cijeli postupak.

A privatno im dolaze parovi i samice iz cijelog svijeta.
I svi zele kod dr. Lazarevskog.
Imajte razumijevanja i za njih kad vam ponude termine takve i kad imaju.
Ne mogu oni jos misliti dal vi tad mozete ili nemozete doci. Tesko da se moze iskombinirati sad u ovoj situaciji da dodjete navecer sve obavite kroz jutro i popodne letite nazad.
Tako sam ja napravila davne 2013-te al su tada druga vremena bila.
I bila sam svoju prvu stimulaciju punih 14 dana dole, drugu nisam toliko. Prvi put sam odmah dan nakon transfera letila nazad.

Zene to su vase zivotne zelje, vas i vasih partnera. Imajte sto manje stresa i u miru odite dole, obavite to kak spada.
Vjerujem da svaka od vas moze dobiti 2, 3 ili 4 dana slobodno, godisnji bolovanje kako god.
Al obavite to u miru lagano i sto manje stresa.
Pitanje je kakva ce situacija biti za dva ili tri mjeseca.
Ako sam ja mogla biti toliko dugo dole mozete i vi 3 dana.
Nemojte se ljutiti sto vam ovo pise al pisem vam realnu situaciju i stvari kakvi jesu.

Gledajte da nije ugovor sklopljen s Makedonijom sad bi isle u Prag i pitanje je koliko je postupak tamo pokriven od hzzo-a i jos imaju dobnu granicu.
Pa mislim da ne bi tebao biti problem ako neki lijek i same trebate kupiti.
Ako vam je neki skup trazite zamjenski, sigurno ima.

Takodjer sam uzimala Metilfolat tj.aktivni oblik folne. Ima ga sad i kod nas kupiti.
Ne morate vi striktno sto oni napisu to dole kod njih kupiti.
Sve su to vise manje iste prenetalne vita.tablete.

Nestrpljivo cekam *Vedre* da se javi  :Heart:

----------


## Rikku

> Ni nemoze biti dolje  20 dana,jer na pise 5 dana samo.Uzmemo ljekove dolje i pikamo se same ili nosis u Petrovom.Ja cu ici 13.08,i pitat cu sve.Uzet cu odmah ljekove ako treba.


E vidiš, meni nisu dali ljekove kad sam išla na dogovor u MK, nego su mi rekli da ću se morati vratiti u MK po te ljekove jer Lazarevski prvo mora napraviti protokol, što mi se i tad činilo apsurdnim. Isto su rekli i ženi koja je bila sa mnom tada. Ona je upravo u MK, gdje obavlja cijelu stimulaciju kako su joj i rekli i rekla mi je danas da su je noć prije leta zvali Bistra, Lazarevski i Janevski da nipošto ne uzima nikakve ljekove u Petrovoj jer to sve kod njih mora dobiti. Bistra me pitala jučer prvo kada mogu doći po ljekove, pa sam rekla da ću to sve dobiti u Petrovoj, onda je rekla da to nikako ne može pa sam rekla da ću onda u krajnjem slučaju obaviti sve to u MK i mir božji. Samo eto, 20-ak dana ću onda biti u MK, ajd, produženi godišnji ako ništa.

----------


## domaćica

možda će biti glupo pitanje, ali djevojke koje idu u postupak s doniranim js, kakve stimulacije dobivaju?

----------


## domaćica

> U odobrenju ti piše da nam plaćaju putne troškove najjeftinija relacija a to bi bio autobus. Mi smo dobili 675 kn po putu (tolko bus košta).
> Iskreno, zaboravila sam što sam poslala ali sam im poslala mail pa su mi rekli što treba. I da šaljem poštom zbog korone, da ne hodam okolo obzirom da sam trudna. Super ljubazne su sve tamo.
> Tipa, zahtjev, molbu, dokumentaciju iz MK (liječnički nalaz), kopiju osobne, zdravstvene i kartice gdje će biti uplata.
> Stvarno su ljubazni ovi u HZZO, zvali me jer nešto nisam poslala...


Ako dobro kopčam, troškove postupka HZZO uplaćuje direktno njima u MK a troškove putovanja nama na račun?  Imate li neki kontakt mail od njih?

----------


## Medo2711

Vidjet cu sve kad odem,a nista doci po ljekove.bilo bi na zgodnije ovako.Zna koja cura zasto uopce dobivamo stimulaciju kad je donirana jajna stanica.Jer ja inace lose reagiram na stimulaciju opcenito.
Laralana sve si to uredu napisala.Nema tu nikakve ljutne.Nego kako je jedna cura napisala samo ovako medusobno komentiramo...Nista lose,ja samo kazem da sam molila da mi dva dana kasnije dodem.Nisam trazila nista drugo.Jer jako malo sredstva ima,aviona nema za taj dan kad ja idem.Samo bus jedan jedini koji vozi 15 16 sati.

----------


## Medo2711

Ino@hzzo.hr to ti je od pravnice koja cs ti papire rijesavati.Sve mozes tu pitati.

----------


## LF2

> Ako dobro kopčam, troškove postupka HZZO uplaćuje direktno njima u MK a troškove putovanja nama na račun?  Imate li neki kontakt mail od njih?



Pitala sam ih na ovaj mail: Ino@hzzo.hr
Odgovor:
Poštovana,

u Hrvatskom zavodu za zdravstveno osiguranje, Regionalnom uredu Zagreb možete obaviti konačni obračun troškova prijevoza, uz prilog originalne dokumentacije o putovanju, a isto je navedeno u točki VII. i VIII. izreke rješenja Direkcije Hrvatskog zavoda za zdravstveno osiguranje, KLASA: UP-I-504-03/19-01/426 od 29. kolovoza 2019. godine, kojim Vam je odobreno upućivanje na medicinski pomognutu oplodnju postupkom IVF s doniranim jajnim stanicama u Kliničku bolnicu Acibadem Sistina, Skopje, Republika Sjeverna Makedonija.

Dakle, zahtjev za naknadom toškova prijevoza te originalnu dokumentaciju o putovanju dostavite u Hrvatski zavod za zdravstveno osiguranje, Regionalni ured Zagreb, Odjel za međunarodnu suradnju u zdravstvenom osiguranju, Jukićeva 12, 10000 Zagreb.

Znači: Zahtjev (napiši datume kad ste bili) i da moliš da ti se podmire putni troškovi
            Izjava (bzvze, da sam išla avionom)
            Dokumentacija (da vide dal' sam tad bila)
            Avionske karte na uvid
            Kopiju osobne, zdravstvene i tekućeg računa

Ako nešto ne valja, zovu te. Poštom sam slala na navedenu adresu.

----------


## LF2

> Vidjet cu sve kad odem,a nista doci po ljekove.bilo bi na zgodnije ovako.Zna koja cura zasto uopce dobivamo stimulaciju kad je donirana jajna stanica.Jer ja inace lose reagiram na stimulaciju opcenito.
> Laralana sve si to uredu napisala.Nema tu nikakve ljutne.Nego kako je jedna cura napisala samo ovako medusobno komentiramo...Nista lose,ja samo kazem da sam molila da mi dva dana kasnije dodem.Nisam trazila nista drugo.Jer jako malo sredstva ima,aviona nema za taj dan kad ja idem.Samo bus jedan jedini koji vozi 15 16 sati.


Sad me ovo zanima isto. Zašto stimulacija ako je donacija j.s?? Medo, ti sad ideš prvi put? Na konzultacije tek? Neće tebi dat stimulaciju. Obavi konzultacije, odaberete donoricu i isti dan ste gotovi...javni bilježnik, psiholog. Sve isti dan i možete doma. Kad stignu j.s. ti kaže da počinješ sa estrofem i javiš mu endometrij 8 d.c i ako traži još koji put i kasnije....
Mi bili prvi put na konzultacije, i drugi put na postupak. 
Pila sam estrofem i 8 d.c im javila endometrij. Oni meni javili kad da dođem i to je to. Kod njih došla na dan kad su te j.s oplodili i dali mi terapiju za transfer. Tipa, estrofem, Utrogestan, Prolutex (plaća se i kod nas isto), aspirin, Decortin....Za 5 dana bio transfer.

----------


## LF2

Malo smo se svi pogubili ovdje. Branca, leptirica i Rikku idu na donaciju spermija. Ispravite ako sam nešto krivo napisala.
Cure koje idu na donaciju j.s.naravno da ne moraju na stimulaciju.

----------


## Medo2711

Idemo prvi put,sad tek na kozultacije.Aha,hvala ti.Super,ja estrofen imam vec recep i doma.Jer sam to pila vec.Super,zvuci jednostavo.Neka tako i bude.

----------


## Medo2711

odlicno,ja misla da svi idemo na jajne stanice.Bas se i ja pogubila.Zato mi nije bilo jasno o cem je rijec

----------


## LF2

> možda će biti glupo pitanje, ali djevojke koje idu u postupak s doniranim js, kakve stimulacije dobivaju?


Nikakve. Eventualno estrofem za zadebljanje maternice. 
8.d.c ima javiš endometrij i čekaš dalje upute.

Samo polako, stvarno su detaljni i neće im promaknuti ništa. Vjerujem da je i njima sada kaos jer su krenuli raditi. Ali samo polako, sve upute ćete dobiti čim vam HZZO odobri. 
Znam da je teško, ja sam isto preispitivala sve i svakog  :Wink:

----------


## Rikku

Pitanje za cure koje idu ili su išle na stimulaciju - Moram piti estrofem od 18. dana ciklusa, a onda od od 21. dana uzimati injekcije Cetrotide. Zna li tko čemu služe te Cetrotide? Jer prvo sam ih trebala uzimati nakon gonala, tj. negdje 10. dan nakon menge, a sad te injekcije moram uzimati prije menge. Vjerojatno ima veze s mojim povišenim progesteronom i estradiolom, no možda tko zna točniji odgovor.

----------


## branca_i

> Pitanje za cure koje idu ili su išle na stimulaciju - Moram piti estrofem od 18. dana ciklusa, a onda od od 21. dana uzimati injekcije Cetrotide. Zna li tko čemu služe te Cetrotide? Jer prvo sam ih trebala uzimati nakon gonala, tj. negdje 10. dan nakon menge, a sad te injekcije moram uzimati prije menge. Vjerojatno ima veze s mojim povišenim progesteronom i estradiolom, no možda tko zna točniji odgovor.


Rikku, ja sam u Cita uzimala Cetrotide obično malo kasnije uz, mislim, Menopure i Pergoveris, i to da jajne stanice ne puknu.

----------


## Rikku

> Rikku, ja sam u Cita uzimala Cetrotide obično malo kasnije uz, mislim, Menopure i Pergoveris, i to da jajne stanice ne puknu.


E hvala, da to sam skužila da je za jajne stanice, no ne kužim zašto sad to moram uzimati prije same menge, a tek onda kasnije uzimam gonale. No valjda doktor zna, pretpostavljam zbog mojih visokih hormona. Jedva čekam otići u MK i tamo biti pod kontrolom :D Šteta što je Skoplje zaraženo koronom pa se neću baš puno kretati, ali svakako će biti odlično iskustvo.

----------


## branca_i

> E hvala, da to sam skužila da je za jajne stanice, no ne kužim zašto sad to moram uzimati prije same menge, a tek onda kasnije uzimam gonale. No valjda doktor zna, pretpostavljam zbog mojih visokih hormona. Jedva čekam otići u MK i tamo biti pod kontrolom :D Šteta što je Skoplje zaraženo koronom pa se neću baš puno kretati, ali svakako će biti odlično iskustvo.


Mm i ja smo toliko šetali i razgledavali da smo padali s nogu. Toliko smo pocrvenili od sunca da je bilo tragikomično. Obavezno baci koju šetnju jer će ti biti žao. Samo pripazi što više možeš. Mi smo nastojali, a sad jesmo li uspjeli u tome ćemo viditi.

----------


## branca_i

Nestalo mi pola poruke... Uglavnom u Skopju nastoje paziti, većina nosi maske, dezinficijensa je na svakom koraku. Mislim da je vjerojatnost zaraze kao i u RH, barem kod nas u Dalmaciji gdje je sad moooore turista.... Pa više nisi pametan....

----------


## leptirica82

Curke, imam ptanje vezano uz stimulaciju. 

Dobila sam  ovo: 1200-1500 i.j. Gonal f (pen ili ampula), 5 ampula Cetrotide 0.25mg i jedna ampula Ovitrelle 250mg.

Prvo ide Gonal ili Cetrortide? Ako sam dobro skužila, Cetrotide je da te moje jajne stanice ne puknu pa petpostavljam da oni idu iza Gonala. Ali nemam pojma koliko G dnevno onda trebam?

Ok, objasnit će mi u Petrovoj ali da i ja znam unaprijed, ako netko ima iskustva.

Ide netko sada dolje k njima na postupak? Znam da idete curke na konzultacije ali možda ćemo se imati s kime družiti dolje.  :Smile:

----------


## domaćica

> Nikakve. Eventualno estrofem za zadebljanje maternice. 
> 8.d.c ima javiš endometrij i čekaš dalje upute.
> 
> Samo polako, stvarno su detaljni i neće im promaknuti ništa. Vjerujem da je i njima sada kaos jer su krenuli raditi. Ali samo polako, sve upute ćete dobiti čim vam HZZO odobri. 
> Znam da je teško, ja sam isto preispitivala sve i svakog



E da, sad mi je jasnije, jer sam se malo pogubila oko toga tko ide na koju donaciju. Eto ja se javljam da idem u donaciju jajnih stanica! Ako sam dobro povezala i Medo2711 isto.

----------


## LF2

> E da, sad mi je jasnije, jer sam se malo pogubila oko toga tko ide na koju donaciju. Eto ja se javljam da idem u donaciju jajnih stanica! Ako sam dobro povezala i Medo2711 isto.


Estrofem i injekcije za sprečavanje ovulacije. Sad su me cure podsjetile. Nikako da se sjetim koje, mislim da je Decapeptyl. Zablokiralo mi mozak skroz.

----------


## Mia38

Zasto meni poruke ne prolaze....
cure koje idete na donaciju spermija citala sam prethodne postove al ispada da donora bira dokt a ne sami... jesam dobro shvatila?

----------


## Medo2711

Da i ja isto idem..mozda budemo se skupa druzive :Smile:

----------


## domaćica

Medo2711 možda se budemo družile, a možda budeš ti već  :Heart:  dok ja krenem! Ali bit ćeš mi dobar izbor informacija jer si stalno 2 koraka ispred mene  :Smile:

----------


## LaraLana

> Estrofem i injekcije za sprečavanje ovulacije. Sad su me cure podsjetile. Nikako da se sjetim koje, mislim da je Decapeptyl. Zablokiralo mi mozak skroz.


Tako je. Imaju i Diphereline injekcije koje se moraju pomjesati i ne moraju biti u hladnjaku.
Decapeptyl je vec pripremljena injekcija i mora biti u hladnjaku.

Gonal i Menopur ne treba biti u hladnjaku.
A cini mi se i Gonal u penu. Na upustvu tocno pise koliko dana moze biti pa ako vas i to bude brinulo.
Inace Gonal pen je super stvar.
Ne znam koje ce te od ovih lijekova dobiti al bez problema se mozete same pikati.

----------


## branca_i

> Zasto meni poruke ne prolaze....
> cure koje idete na donaciju spermija citala sam prethodne postove al ispada da donora bira dokt a ne sami... jesam dobro shvatila?


Mia38, trebali bi dobiti na izbor nekoliko donora. Nas je zasad pitao samo za krvnu grupu (koja nam nije bila bitna kod izbora).

----------


## Medo2711

Budes i ti brzo to rijesila.Ko i ja.Ako ti trebaju upute za popunjavanje papira javi.Ja sam svojoj dr primjer dala sta mi cura tu pomogla.Da te ne vracaju sim tam.Hvala,jedva cekam da krenem u to sve.Onda je lakse. :Kiss:

----------


## domaćica

> Budes i ti brzo to rijesila.Ko i ja.Ako ti trebaju upute za popunjavanje papira javi.Ja sam svojoj dr primjer dala sta mi cura tu pomogla.Da te ne vracaju sim tam.Hvala,jedva cekam da krenem u to sve.Onda je lakse.


E to bi bilo baš super, za tjedan dana idem dr da mi popuni papire, pa ne bi bilo loše da točno znam kako treba. Nalaze sam sve kopirala, osobne i zdravstvene i karticu tekućeg računa. Još mi fali zamolba i taj zahtjev od dr. Valjda je to onda to. 
Planiram to odmah i osobno predati u Margaretsku  :Smile:

----------


## Mia38

Thnx... vidla sam da cure proucavaju banku danima.... nisam bas sigurna da to zelim... mozda radije da dam njima osnovne parametre pa da oni izaberu donora... sto su vama Branca rekli da je iduci korak?

----------


## branca_i

> Thnx... vidla sam da cure proucavaju banku danima.... nisam bas sigurna da to zelim... mozda radije da dam njima osnovne parametre pa da oni izaberu donora... sto su vama Branca rekli da je iduci korak?


Sad čekamo da materijal dođe, kroz 2 i po mjeseca najduže. Boban ce valjda poslati mail sa donorima. A onda kad sve dođe dr. Lazarevski će javiti kako ću krenuti sa stimulacijom. U međuvremenu ću obaviti uzv u Zd da vidim jeli imam polipe, pa ako imam da ih stignem operirat (iako ne znam gdje s obzirom da rade samo hitne sličajeve). Moram još viditi tko će me pripremati i raditi folekulometrije kad sve krene. Uglavnom, neovisno o materijalu imam i ovdje svašta nešto za obavljati. Nadam se će sve proći glatko, jer mi je kao i svima nama više dosta stresa i neizvjesnosti.

----------


## Mia38

Sto manje sresa i samo slijedit upute, tak si ja to zamisljam....Ja imam miom i cistu. Moja dokt tvrdi da su na mjestu koje ne bi trebalo smetati al pretpostavljam da cu to tek znati sigurno kad odem tamo na prvi pregled i konzultacije. Da li si nosila kakve nalaze jos? Meni Lazarevski pisao da napravim samo AMH, zbog godina. Nista drugo jos nisam pripremila....

----------


## branca_i

Mia38, ja sam u početku mislila kako bi volila da donor bude što sličniji suprugu i da ima njegovu krvnu grupu, a onda sam vidila da to njemu nije bitno. Tako da je i meni sad skoro pa svejedno. U biti vidit cemo što će biti kad Bobanov mail dođe, i kako će suprug onda razmišljati. Inače je kao zatvorena knjiga i moraš iz njega sve izvlačiti.

----------


## branca_i

> Sto manje sresa i samo slijedit upute, tak si ja to zamisljam....Ja imam miom i cistu. Moja dokt tvrdi da su na mjestu koje ne bi trebalo smetati al pretpostavljam da cu to tek znati sigurno kad odem tamo na prvi pregled i konzultacije. Da li si nosila kakve nalaze jos? Meni Lazarevski pisao da napravim samo AMH, zbog godina. Nista drugo jos nisam pripremila....


Nosila sam sve sto god sam imala, čak i nalaz uzv dojki jer sam čitala da to znaju tražiti. Dr je gledao samo nalaze od Mpo. Najviše je gledao spolne hormone koje sam jedine imala nove i AMH. I meni je istaknuo najviše AMH. Ali mu je ipak najbitniji bio uzv. Brojao je antralne folikule i bio zadovoljan (8-10 na svakom jajniku) tako da me malo smirio. Napravi AMH kako ti je rekao, a drugo što stigneš. Meni stvarno oko ničeg drugog nije radio problem, a sve je bilo ili isteklo ili pred istek.

----------


## Medo2711

odlicno,ajde mi posalji email da ti posaljem slike.Ja nisam fotokopirala tekuci ni zdrastve niko me nije trazilo.Bitni su svi nalazi,sve papire sta imas,spermiogram netreba novi.Ako je uredan.Vjencan list ili potvrdu od izvanbracnoj zajdnici.Sretno

----------


## Medo2711

> E to bi bilo baš super, za tjedan dana idem dr da mi popuni papire, pa ne bi bilo loše da točno znam kako treba. Nalaze sam sve kopirala, osobne i zdravstvene i karticu tekućeg računa. Još mi fali zamolba i taj zahtjev od dr. Valjda je to onda to. 
> Planiram to odmah i osobno predati u Margaretsku


Bok. Prema zahtjevu HZZO- Zahtjev i prijedlog za upućivanje na liječenje u inozemstvo 2020 
1. podaci - dr ispunjava tvoje osobne podatke
2. dijagnoza - "ženska neplodnost"
3. podaci o tijeku - ovisi o tvojim nalazima, ali meni piše "niska rezerva što upućuje na prijevremenu menopauzu (perimenopauza). Indicirano lijećenje u inozemstvu"
4. Razlozi - "zbog niske rezerve, trudnoću je moguće ostvariti uz doniranu jajnu stanicu"
5. vrsta- "za donaciju oocita u inozemstvu. Postupak medicinski pomognute oplodnje (IVF/ET uz donaciju oocita). Postupak će se obavljati u 2 odlaska (1. odlazak na konzultacije i pregled oba partnera, a 2. odlazak IVF/ET uz donaciju oocita)"
6. prijedlog - meni je "Acibaden Sistina, Skopje, Makedonija"
7. očekivano - "1. odlazak - 1 dan; 2. odlazak 3 dana"
8. prijedlog prijevoza - ja stavila avion, ali oni plaćaju odnosno vraćaju lovu samo za samo najjeftiniji - bus ("javni prijevoz")
9. potreba pratnje - "da; 1. i 2. odlazak; član obitelji"
10. potreba smještaja za dijete- "ne" (smještaj općenito plaćate sami)
11. napomena - "predložen postupak je po prijedlogu Referentnog centra Ministarstva zdravstva za humanu reprodukciju" ( nakon što ti liječnik u Petrovoj ispuni sve i potpiše i požigira, zahtjev ide na njihovu Komisiju da još oni daju svoj amen - meni je 3 droktora potpisalo; jedno vrijeme čekaš)
12. izjava- pazi: potpisujete se oboje (ti i muž/partner)

Pazi da su žigovi i potpisi na tom zahjevu. Kada ti je gotovo, ideš u HZZO u Magaretska 3 (blizu Trga)- super su gospođe. Napomena - nadam se da si se već javila u Makedoniju jer ti oni mailom moraju poslati dopis da te primaju na liječenje. Taj dopis i zahtjev predaješ HZZO-u (zajedno s ostalim kopijama nalaza). Nakon što ti odobre, vode te u HZZO Dalmatinska (kod Frankopanske). Pravnica je tamo super  . Kad dobiješ njihovo Rješenje (glasi na muža/partnera i tebe).

----------


## Rikku

Cure koje idu na stimulaciju, kako ste na kraju sredile situaciju s Bistrom - možemo li ići u Petrovu na stimulaciju ili moramo u Makedoniji? Meni Bistra i dalje tvrdi da moramo to obaviti tamo, pa sad gledam da si rezerviram kartu, ali onda sam u MK točno 21 dan zbog letova kojih zasad još uvijek nema osim ponedjeljkom i petkom, a ne znam kad će mi doći točno ciklus itd. Dakle, 21 dan u MK, čekanje menge, stimulacija i postupak.

----------


## domaćica

> Bok. Prema zahtjevu HZZO- Zahtjev i prijedlog za upućivanje na liječenje u inozemstvo 2020 
> 1. podaci - dr ispunjava tvoje osobne podatke
> 2. dijagnoza - "ženska neplodnost"
> 3. podaci o tijeku - ovisi o tvojim nalazima, ali meni piše "niska rezerva što upućuje na prijevremenu menopauzu (perimenopauza). Indicirano lijećenje u inozemstvu"
> 4. Razlozi - "zbog niske rezerve, trudnoću je moguće ostvariti uz doniranu jajnu stanicu"
> 5. vrsta- "za donaciju oocita u inozemstvu. Postupak medicinski pomognute oplodnje (IVF/ET uz donaciju oocita). Postupak će se obavljati u 2 odlaska (1. odlazak na konzultacije i pregled oba partnera, a 2. odlazak IVF/ET uz donaciju oocita)"
> 6. prijedlog - meni je "Acibaden Sistina, Skopje, Makedonija"
> 7. očekivano - "1. odlazak - 1 dan; 2. odlazak 3 dana"
> 8. prijedlog prijevoza - ja stavila avion, ali oni plaćaju odnosno vraćaju lovu samo za samo najjeftiniji - bus ("javni prijevoz")
> ...




*Medo2711*  hvala ti puno. Zaista si se potrudila sve napisati. Nije me bilo preko vikenda pa opće nisam pročitala poruke, inače bi ti poslala e-mail. Hvala ti na detaljnom opisu, a vjerujem da će i drugim curama biti od koristi.  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## Medo2711

Molim..,jos jednu stvar nisam napisala..mora pisati ivf/et/icsi to ne zaboravi...da te ne vracaju nazat.Gdje ides,kod kojeg dr za popunjavanje?

----------


## domaćica

> Molim..,jos jednu stvar nisam napisala..mora pisati ivf/et/icsi to ne zaboravi...da te ne vracaju nazat.Gdje ides,kod kojeg dr za popunjavanje?


Zahtjev sam skinula sa stranice HZZO međutim piše mi datum 04/12/2017, postoji li neka novija verzija zahtjeva a ja ga ne vidim????
Imaš li možda kopiju popunjenog zahtjeva? 
Na sv. duh idem kod dr. Luetić...

----------


## leptirica82

Domaćica,
to je taj. Mislim da ne postoji noviji.

----------


## domaćica

> Domaćica,
> to je taj. Mislim da ne postoji noviji.


Hvala ti Leptirica82. 

Nadam se da ćemo uskoro svi skupa popiti kavu  :Smile:

----------


## leptirica82

Rikku,

ja sam se na kraju dogovorila da idem u Petrovu. Ali mislim da je jedini razlog tome jer sam dobila i krećem sa stimulacijom (ako mi nalazi hormona budu ok). Da nije tako, morala bi i ja po lijekove. Sada nema šanse da stignem dolje po lijekove i vratim se nazad.
Kada ti počinješ?

Je li itko cure od vas pitao, vraćaju li 1 ili 2 ili je to naša odluka? Ako bude dosta jajnih stanica, može li se kod njih ći kasnije na FET ili opet sve ispočetka?

----------


## branca_i

Je li itko cure od vas pitao, vraćaju li 1 ili 2 ili je to naša odluka? Ako bude dosta jajnih stanica, može li se kod njih ći kasnije na FET ili opet sve ispočetka?[/QUOTE]

Ovo i mene zanima....

----------


## vedre

Lara Lana, nisam jos bila kod njih. Javiti cu im se kroz koji dan i sa slj ciklusom krećem.

----------


## vedre

Cure sretno.svima. Pratim vas ali u veeelikoj sam gužvi. Kod njih ste u dobrim rukama. Za nista ne brinite

----------


## vedre

Da se nadovezem za prijevoz taxiste...mislim da je 30e kada dođe po vas na aerodrom, 10e kada vas vodi do biljeznika i 30 e kada vas vraća na aerodrom. Ne sjecam se ni ja vise koliko smo to tocno platili

----------


## LF2

> Je li itko cure od vas pitao, vraćaju li 1 ili 2 ili je to naša odluka? Ako bude dosta jajnih stanica, može li se kod njih ći kasnije na FET ili opet sve ispočetka?


To bi trebala biti vaša odluka koliko ćete vratiti. 
Ukoliko dobijete više embrija, naravno da možeš na FET, pa to su vaši embriji. 
Mi imamo 4 smrznuta. Prva godina čuvanja je besplatna, nakon toga 300€ po godini.

----------


## Medo2711

skines sa stranice i isprintas,taj nosis za ispuniti.Sprintaj si dva,ak nesto pogrijesi.Ja sam svojoj dr. Ispunila sve pa ona prepisala samo.Smijala se da sam streberica...hahaha
Ona je jos sa svojim rijecima nesto dodala.

----------


## branca_i

> To bi trebala biti vaša odluka koliko ćete vratiti. 
> Ukoliko dobijete više embrija, naravno da možeš na FET, pa to su vaši embriji. 
> Mi imamo 4 smrznuta. Prva godina čuvanja je besplatna, nakon toga 300€ po godini.


U slučaju FET-a da li treba ponovno tražiti odobrenje HZZO-a? S obzirom da se kod donacije spermatozoida uzima materijala za 3 puta, u slučaju prvog neuspjeha tražimo opet predračun za novi postupak od klinike, umanjen za te već plaćene spermatozoide, pa onda opet tražimo odobrenje od HZZO-a?

----------


## leptirica82

Rikku, 
jesi ti uspjela što dogovoriti?

----------


## leptirica82

Medo2711,
do kada ostaješ u Makedoniji? Ti si tamo 13.?

Ja si gledam ove zrakoplove i nema ih baš nešto u tom periodu. Uff, mora se dobro isplanirati put tamo i nazad. 
Ili ćemo i mi autom. Ne znam koliko je to preporučljivo nakon transfera.

----------


## Medo2711

Jedan dan ostajem.Idem 12 i 13.08 se vracam nazat.Idem na kozultacije samo.Da nema aviona i jos je sezona.Tesko nesto skombinirati.Nadam se na jesen bolje to.Mi idemo autom jer nam jedina opcija.Kad ti trebas biti dolje?Mozda nakon trasfera ostati jos koji dan dolje ili nazat avinom jer je to 60min voznje.

----------


## leptirica82

Ne znam još točno, ovisno o folikumetrijama i štoperici. Ali oko 15, ako sam donekle dobro preračunala, dan-dva možda prije. 
Od 3. dana krećem s pikanjem. Sutra idem vaditi krv i valjda će mi dati i lijekove. Nemam pojma. Sutra ću biti pametnija.  :Smile: 
I valjda će mi ti hormoni biti ok.  :Smile:

----------


## Medo2711

> Ne znam još točno, ovisno o folikumetrijama i štoperici. Ali oko 15, ako sam donekle dobro preračunala, dan-dva možda prije. 
> Od 3. dana krećem s pikanjem. Sutra idem vaditi krv i valjda će mi dati i lijekove. Nemam pojma. Sutra ću biti pametnija. 
> I valjda će mi ti hormoni biti ok.


Drzim ti fige da se prode kako treba.Ti ides na donaciju spermija?

----------


## Rikku

> Rikku, 
> jesi ti uspjela što dogovoriti?


Ne, moram to obaviti u Makedoniji kako Bistra kaže pa u ponedjeljak 10.8. idem na let, čekati mengu tamo pa kad dođe, krenuti sa stimulacijom i dalje vidjeti što će biti. Uglavnom, povratak mi je tek 31.8. Bit ću 21 dan u Makedoniji i barem upoznati Skopje ako ništa. Koma je ovo što moramo toliko biti u Makedoniji. Jer mogla sam ja otići tamo po ljekove i vratiti se nazad, no nema mi smisla, pogotovo financijski, dok platim kartu i smještaj jer nema letova, dođe mi na isto kao da budem u Makedoniji. Tako ću ovaj put, a za drugi se treba raspitati kod HZZO-a zašto ne možemo u Petrovoj obaviti stimulaciju, iako u rješenju piše da možemo i sve mi je u Petrovoj već bilo dogovoreno.

----------


## branca_i

Rikku, gdje ćeš imati smještaj?

----------


## LF2

> U slučaju FET-a da li treba ponovno tražiti odobrenje HZZO-a? S obzirom da se kod donacije spermatozoida uzima materijala za 3 puta, u slučaju prvog neuspjeha tražimo opet predračun za novi postupak od klinike, umanjen za te već plaćene spermatozoide, pa onda opet tražimo odobrenje od HZZO-a?


Ako se uzima materijala za tri puta onda mislim da vam je to sve plaćeno ako sam dobro shvatila. Ono što si dobila u odobrenju to ti je sve plaćeno. Stvarno mislim da za FET me treba sve ispočetka. Na vama je u principu da mailom javite na HZZO što ste obavili i da li je uspjelo ili ne. Ja im se nisam javila (jer smo dugo čekali j.s. pa su oni mene nazvali). I rekli da im se obavezno javim nakon postupka jer i oni vode evidenciju o svemu.  Tako da ti je najbolje, ako dođe do toga, pitati njih na HZZO.

----------


## Rikku

> Rikku, gdje ćeš imati smještaj?


U nekom apartmanu vjerojatno, gdje imam kuhinju. Jedna cura je sada tamo pa ću ja samo nakon nje doći. Inače, ona je sad u Makedoniji i kaže da je tamo u bolnici kaos, Lazarevski joj je na 2. ultrazvuku pojačao terapiju i rekao da dođe na novi uzv tek za 6 dana, ona danas otišla na svoju ruku tamo jer joj je bilo čudno tek za 6 dana (kod Lučingera se recimo ide skoro svaki dan), pregledala ju je neka užasno drska doktorica i rekla da hitno mora ujutro uzeti cetrotidu jer će inače folikuli puknuti. Od Lazarevskog ni a. Jako je nezadovoljna zasad. Ja se nadam boljem iskustvu.

E da, cure, pitanje - kad je najbolje uzimati stimulaciju? U MK mi piše između 14 i 22h, a u Petrovoj je pisalo od 12 do 14.30. Čisto da vidim je li to svejedno ili imate kakav savjet/iskustva.

----------


## branca_i

> Ako se uzima materijala za tri puta onda mislim da vam je to sve plaćeno ako sam dobro shvatila. Ono što si dobila u odobrenju to ti je sve plaćeno. Stvarno mislim da za FET me treba sve ispočetka. Na vama je u principu da mailom javite na HZZO što ste obavili i da li je uspjelo ili ne. Ja im se nisam javila (jer smo dugo čekali j.s. pa su oni mene nazvali). I rekli da im se obavezno javim nakon postupka jer i oni vode evidenciju o svemu.  Tako da ti je najbolje, ako dođe do toga, pitati njih na HZZO.


LF2, imaš pravo, najbolje ako dođe do toga provjerit s HZZO-om. Malo sam otišla s razmišljanjem daleko, a tek mi je prvi pokušaj u Mk preko HZZO-a. Kad čitaš forum nameće se hrpetina pitanja, kad nas ima dosta i sa svakakvim kombinacijama.

----------


## branca_i

Kaos je bio u klinici i kad smo mi bili prošli ponediljak. Kasnilo se na sve što se moglo kasniti. No, nama su svi od reda bili jako ljubazni, pa se nadam da će tako biti i kad dođem za punkciju. A u Cita sam uvijek uzimala stimulaciju oko 13 sati.

----------


## Medo2711

Ja u Petrovoj izmedu 17 i 18 tako je bilo uvijek.Tamo oni osobno daju izmefu 17 i 18.I meni je doma receno isto.A stopericu u 22 sati.

----------


## Medo2711

koliko ste dugo bili?Vremenski koliko sve to traje?

----------


## Rikku

> Ja u Petrovoj izmedu 17 i 18 tako je bilo uvijek.Tamo oni osobno daju izmefu 17 i 18.I meni je doma receno isto.A stopericu u 22 sati.


Baš čudno, na vratima im piše da je davanje terapije od 12 do 14.30h, a prošli ciklus kad sam trebala krenuti su mi isto rekli da dođem u 12h da mi oni daju prvu injekciju. Zapravo sam htjela pitati je li svejedno kada se daje ta prva injekcija?

----------


## leptirica82

Medo2711,
da, donacija spermija.

Ne znam ni ja što je s tom Petrova/Makedonija i tim lijekovima. 
Ja sam danas bila u Petrovoj i naporan dan. Neke stvari nisam znala pa savjet...  pazite da dođete sa svim papirima k njima. Treba im OIB od oba partnera, spermiogram (ako se ide na donaciju jajnih stanica), kopije osobnih, papa i brisevi (ne stariji od 1 godine), vjenčani list ili izjava o izvanbračnoj zajednici, zadnji nalaz. I ponesite i nalaz od dr. iz Makedonije i ova rješenja od HZZO-a. Samo to sve iskopirajte jer njima trebaju kopije. Mislim da je to sve. Bitno je da imate nekakav pregled kod nekog od dr. prije dolaska po lijekove. Ja sam sva sreća bila kod dr. prije na nekoliko kontrola i kada su mi pisali zahtjev za mpo tako da smo se samo na to nadovezali. 
Oni u Petrovoj kažu da stimulacija ide kod njih, ovi iz Makedonije da ide kod njih. I na kraju, svi smo zbunjeni. Kažu da već imaju sada 4 cure koje idu za Makedoniju. 

Nakon svega, sutra krećem. Gonal ujutro. Petrova htjela već danas. Pokazala im mail od dr. da sutra krenem pa pristali.
Uzv mi zakazali za pon. 
Ali opet imam problem.
Po Petrovoj bih Cetrotide trebala uzeti u sub i ned, a dr. L. mi je danas napisao da tek u nedjelju da počnem. Nemam pojma koga slušati sada, Ima tko iskustva?

----------


## LaraLana

Jojjjj sve se nesto tako bezveze zakompliciralo s tim lijekovima i stimulacijom.

Ako je dr. Lazarevski rekao da krenes s Gonalima 2 dan kreni a ako je 3 dan onda kreni treci.
Mislim iskreno ti nije neka razlika ruku na srce.

Sto se tice Cetrotide ona se ne moze na pamet bez uzv davati jer ona sama ti i usporava rast folikula i cuva u biti da ne puknu.
Mislim ono kako ce se znati kod tebe kako i kojom brzinom ce ti rasti folikuli.
Obicno se Cetrotide uvodi kad su folikuli oko 13, 14 mm.
Ja sam terapiju uzimala kasno navecer jer je tako trazio dr. Lazarevski. Iz tog razloga da se ne primi isti dan i Cetrotide i Stop injekcija.
Znaci ako je npr.u cetvrtak navecer bio.zadnji gonal i cetrotide onda dan kasnije u petak u isto vrijeme ili pol sata kasnije ide Stop. I nakon 35 do 36 sati iza ti je punkcija.

----------


## leptirica82

Nemam pojma kako.
Dr. Lazarevski je rekao da se pikam ujutro. U pon uzv, a u nedjelju Cetrotide. 

U Petrovoj Cetrotide kažu sub i ned pa će onda poslije uzv vidjeti. 

Pretpostavljam da ću dan, dva primati obje i onda nastavljam samo Cetrotide do štoperice. Koliko dugo se obično uzimaju Cetrotide? 
Ide to tako nekako? Sad si mislim, kad će moja štoperica biti.

I još pitanjce, kad se obavlja anesteziolog zbog punkcije?

----------


## LaraLana

Ne znam, onda su i oni izgleda malo sve to promjenili sto se tice protokola, na Makedonce mislim.
Nista slusaj dr. Lazarevskog. Sad citam sto ti je tocno napisao. U nedjelju cetrotide a u pon uzv. Radi sigurnosti u nedjelju cetrotide da folikuli ne narastu previse, cetrotide kontrolira. I gonali se primaju do kraja isto.
Dole ces obaviti anesteziologa ako ne obavis ovdje.

Jel kuzite sad koliko je bitno da mozete biti dole.

----------


## branca_i

Stvarno se sve zakompliciralo.... Sreća moja sto sam stimulaciju dobila sad kad sam bila u Mk, inače bi ludila di i kako. Ja ću stimulaciju davati sama kako mi odredi dr. L. Jedino ne znam još gdje ću raditi folekulometrije. Ne ide mi se zbog toga iz Zd u Zg u Petrovu, ili privatno u St. Pogotovo kad čujem koliko i Petrova komplicira. Da li je koja cura iz Zd i da je radila to u Zd, i kod koga (mislim na folekulometrije) ? U zadarskoj bolnici je samo jedan mpo dr koji bi to mogao raditi, ali je pitanje kako će raditi kad meni bude trebalo, a i hoće li biti vikend....

----------


## leptirica82

LaraLana,
Znači Cetrotide sprječava da folikuli puknu, ali svakako će rasti još uz uzimanje Gonala?

Da, najbolje je biti tamo. Ali nekada neke druge stvari malo zakompliciraju tu mogućnost. 
Kad bi onda bilo pametno ići k njima? Čim si dam štoperica ili otputovati na dan davanja pa si dati tamo? 
Ak sve ovo pijan ujutro, kak će onda punkcija biti ujutro kad je 35,36 sati od štoperice ujutro popodne, (nadam se da kužite pitanje)? 
Ne znam što reći u Petrovoj, ak pitaju zašto nisam u sub dala. 
Sad si razmišljam da možda platim uzv u sub kod nekog priv. Jel bi to bilo pametno ili ne. 

Branca, ja bi isto išla priv da sam uspjela te lijekove dobiti u Makedoniji. Ne bi se ni javljala u Petrovu. Ali tako se po složilo ovaj put. Nadam se da će biti uspješan. Ili barem da će drugi put biti FET.

----------


## branca_i

Ja mislim da ću u Mk ići prije štoperice, taman da ju mogu tamo dati. Nekako mi se to čini bolje nego da ju dam tu pa letim nakon. A i to prije štoperice bi trebalo biti dovoljno prije da se ne zakasni jer onda je problem. U biti kako LaraLana kaže najbolje je ako se može sve obaviti kod njih. I ja bi bila najsigurnija. A definitivno mislim da treba uzimati stimulaciju kako odredi dr. L i raditi tako i uzv. Koliko sam shvatila ovi koji nam rade folekulometrije u RH su tu samo da utvrde veličinu folikula i debljinu endometrija pa da javljamo u Mk, a da onda dr. L dalje prema tome usmijerava postupak. Barem sam ja tako shvatils da treba biti. Dr iz RH se ne bi trebali puno petljati u terapiju.

----------


## leptirica82

Branca,
i ja si tako razmišljam. Ako ne bude zrakoplova, onda autom. 

Ja sam (tj. muž  :Smile:  ) danas piknuo prvi Gonal. Ufff, već sada me strah. U biti, nije stavr u injekcijama nego kako ću reagirati, hoće boliti te folikule, moram li se pripaziti s kućanskim poslovima ili mogu sve normalno? Malo paničarim, ali smirit ću se.  :Smile: ))))

Rikku, taj apartman blizu bolnice ili negdje bliže centra? Mi razmišljamo uzeti hotel negdje u centru da u slobodno vrijeme malo i prošetamo.

----------


## LaraLana

Slazem se s branca sto je napisala. Bolje je prije stop injekcije biti dole. Ne mjere svi doktori jednako folikule i endometrij. U pravilu oni dole vade estradiol i progesteron prije vec se daje stop. Progesteron ne bi smio biti veci od 1...ne znam sad koja mjerna jedinica.

Leptirica rast ce folikuli ne brini za Cetrotide.
Znaju oni sto rade.

Gle ako ces kroz jutro jos primiti Gonal i Cetrotide navecer ce ici stop.injekcija bez obzira na sve. Tako da moze biti punkcija 36 sati ujutro od stop, kuzis.

U Petrovoj sve recite kako su vam rekli iz Sistine.
Pitajte i dr. Lazarevskog dal je potrebno da se napravi uzv za svaki slucaj. Imate ordinacija po Zg da rade i vikendom.
Uostalom ovi u Petrovoj su duzni vam napraviti uzv ako treba. Pa i svojim pacijentima rade ako treba.

Pitajte i nas ovdje sve u sto niste sigurne rado cemo pomoci.

----------


## leptirica82

Pokazala sam im mailove od dr. L (isprintala) gdje piše koji dan Cetrotide pa mi ipak dali od subote, a ne od ned. 
Dogovorila sam se s doktorom da svakako u sub odem priv na uzv negdje (valjda će me primiti, tj. imati mjesta) pa će onda on vidjeti što i kako.

U pon kada dođem ću dobiti ostatak lijekova. Nadam se i štopericu pa da se mogu s dr. L dalje dogovarati.

Hvala vam na svemu. Baš sam malo u strahu. Valjda je tako svima prvi put. Trudim se max biti što opuštenija.

----------


## LaraLana

E super si to napravila tak i treba. Naravno da nam je svima tako prvi put bilo, to je normalno.
Zovi ove klinike koje rade postupke a ne obicnog privatnog gina. Ipak se oni bolje razumiju i to im je uza struka.
Primit ce te vec netko u subotu, objasni im situaciju.

Kasnije veceras kad stignem cu vam napisati di sam ja odsjela i ostale detalje.

----------


## branca_i

Leptirice, sad sam i ja uzbuđena zbog tebe kad čitam kako si krenula sa stimulacijom.... I što ti se sve mota po glavi. Jedino čega se sjećam da me je sestra od mog mpo dr u mojim prethodnim postupcima upozorila je da izbjegavam piti tablete za bolove, pa čak i lupocet i lekadol, ako baš nije nužno, jer da nije dobro za jajne stanice. Sve drugo sam mogla normalno raditi. A kako su rasle jajne stanice znalo me sve više i jače boliti. Ali ništa neizdrzljivo. 
Koliko li je ovo sve kompliciranije nego kad sve radiš u RH. Stvarno nakon sve ove muke i strepnje nadam se da nas na kraju sve čeka najljepša nagrada!

----------


## leptirica82

Da, baš je sve onak...svatko ima svoj princip rada. Ajd da sam to već prošla nekoliko puta možda bih i znala što i kako. Ovako, sva u borbama. Ali dobro. Sve je to dio ovoga tako da vjerujem da će ipak na kraju sve to biti ok. Sutra zovem mpo giniće.  :Smile: 

Branca, boliti pri hodu, pri ležanju? konstantno, povremeno? 
Vjerujem da nas sve čeka. Zaslužile smo sve! Treba biti pozitivan i prbati se očito zabaviti drugim stvarima da nam psiha bude bolje.  :Smile: ))

Hvala vam curke na potpori!!

----------


## branca_i

> Da, baš je sve onak...svatko ima svoj princip rada. Ajd da sam to već prošla nekoliko puta možda bih i znala što i kako. Ovako, sva u borbama. Ali dobro. Sve je to dio ovoga tako da vjerujem da će ipak na kraju sve to biti ok. Sutra zovem mpo giniće. 
> 
> Branca, boliti pri hodu, pri ležanju? konstantno, povremeno? 
> Vjerujem da nas sve čeka. Zaslužile smo sve! Treba biti pozitivan i prbati se očito zabaviti drugim stvarima da nam psiha bude bolje. ))
> 
> Hvala vam curke na potpori!!


Znalo me zatezati u trbuhu, posebno na dodir, i to više pri kraju kako se bližila punkcija. Imala sam osjećaj da su jajne stanice oooogromne. Bilo mi je nekad nezgodno u autu, po putu do St (tamo sam obavljala i sve folekulometrije). Ali mi je to znalo biti uglavnom kad bi imala više jajnih stanica. Ne mora tako tebi biti. I definitivno nije bilo neizdrzljivo. Tu stvarno nema pravila. Punkcija me je recimo više bolila kad sam imala 5 jajnih stanica nego kad sam imala 19. I gore sam podnosila blagu stimulaciju tabletama (letrozol i klomifem), nego ful stimulacju sa inekcijama pergoveris. Stvarno nema pravila.
Ali sjećam se da mi je prvi postupak bio najdraži, neki poseban osjećaj me držao. Leptirice, možda i bolje da nisi prošla do sad postupke. Ja imam, a vjerujem i većina drugih cura, traume od prijašnjih postupaka pa mozda i pušemo na hladno i kad ne bi trebale... I stalno pokušavamo biti koji korak unaprijed. To zna biti naporno za sve oko nas i nas same... Hehe
Ipak, mislim da mi najbolje poznajemo svoje tijelo i treba ga slušati i ne prepustiti sve slučaju. Treba reći svoje mišljenje i postavljati pitanja. Ja sam imala sreće pa mi je do sad mpo dr bio po tom pitanju dobar i našli smo se bili na istoj valnoj duljini. Mislim da je važno imati povjerenje u doktora i biti što više opušten. Dr. L mi je ostavio dobar dojam i nadam se da će s njegove strane biti sve ok. A ono drugo je u božjim rukama... Zato Leptirice, sve to što osjećaš je normalno i ne sekiraj se, samo kul i odradit ceš to!

----------


## leptirica82

Hvala vam na dizanju morala i na podršci! Lijepo je kada imaš kome reći svoje strahove bez osuda i sa iskrenom pomoći.  :Kiss:   :Kiss: 


Rikku, 
kad bi menga trebala doći? Ako hoćeš, pošalji mi broj na privat pa se možemo tamo vidjeti ako budeš htjela.  :Smile:

----------


## leptirica82

Branca,
ma ja bi i 2 koraka naprijed.  :Smile:  Inače volim sve znati što me čeka. tako i u ovome. Iako se za neke stvari  ne bih trebala uopće opterećivati već ići i prolaziti dio po dio puta i vjerujem da će na kraju sve biti dobro.  :Smile:  Hvala ti!!!

----------


## Medo2711

Onda su ocito zbog corone promjenili.Jer ja i ostale cure sta su bile samnom isto u 17 pikanje.Ti si stavi kako ti pase.Meni pasalo oko 17 zbog posla.Ako ces ici se tamo pikati onda moras tako dolaziti.

----------


## leptirica82

Meni je dr. L rekao ujutro na tašte tako da se onda pikam ujutro. Nemam pojma je li još netko tako. I ja sam mislila da će biti poslijepodne.

----------


## LaraLana

Nista pikajte se tako kak vam je napisao a ako vam je nesto nejasno radije i dva puta pitajte. 

Ja sam vam i u Evro set nocila. Oni imaju i svoju kuhinju dok Portal nema. Portal ima samo dorucak.
Ne znam kakvo je stanje sad s Evro set za vrijeme korone. Oni imaju teniske terene pa je veselo bilo kod njih.
Uvijek se nesto dogadjalo.
Oni su vam kad se izadje na glavnu cestu od Sistine lijevo 300 metara a desno je Vergin ili kako se vec zove.
Meni je bilo zgodno da sam blizu Sistine jer sam isla kod njih na hitnu na pikanje.
Pikali su me i.m. jer je tako prije 7 godina trazio dr. L.
I bilo mi je zgodno zbog stop injekcije jer se tada kod njih mora potpisati sestra koja vam je dala da je tocno u to vrijeme. Na punkciju sam isla ujutro u 7.30 pa mi je i zbog tog biko zgodno da se samo prosetam do klinike. Ovako bi za sve to morala zvati taxi.
Hrana je ful jeftina i dobra. Kad bolje razmislim i da sam sve dane bila doma potrosila bi na hranu. U biti ovako je jedino veci trosak hotel i avion.
Sve ovo ostalo se nekako da izgurati sto se financija tice.

Iz Portala se mozete prosetati preko mosta i nije vam toliko daleko do shoping centra pa si mozete eventualno nesto kupiti da imate u frizideru (portal ima u sobama) a u produzetku klinike ima restoran dan i noc.

Eto ako vas jos nesto zanima pitajte.
Blagoja ce vas odvesti ili preporuciti mjesta gdje bi mogli otici ili vidjeti sto zelite.

----------


## LaraLana

Za drugu trudnocu kad sam isla samo sam jedan, prvi uzv napravila tu kod sebe i pravac dole.
Isto sam bila dugo, sad se vise ne sjecam al mislim 11 dana. Prvi put 14 dana s tim da sam idmah 1 dan nakon transfera letila nazad.
Drugi put smo ostale M.i ja par dana iza transfera.

----------


## Rikku

> Hvala vam na dizanju morala i na podršci! Lijepo je kada imaš kome reći svoje strahove bez osuda i sa iskrenom pomoći.  
> 
> 
> Rikku, 
> kad bi menga trebala doći? Ako hoćeš, pošalji mi broj na privat pa se možemo tamo vidjeti ako budeš htjela.


Trebala bi doći u srijedu, no moj ciklus je nepredvidiv pa idem u MK zapravo dočekati mengu:D Javim ti se svakako, bit će lakše da imamo tamo nekoga.

----------


## LaraLana

Rikku nisam upratila da ne pijes kontracepciju iako ti je ciklus nepredvidiv. Zapravo me cudi zasto dr. L nije ordinirao kontacepciju bas zbog tog i zbog planiranja svega.
Ne mogu vas sve popratit inace bi ti pisala prije.
Bar je tako prije bilo da sve zene koje idu u stimulaciju sa vlastitim stanicam a ne zive u Makedoniji, odnosno da im je problem planirati zbog putovanja a i zbog posla se pila jedan mjesec kontracepcija i pije se koliko treba. To vecinom bude par dana duze da se sve uskladi.
E onda nema vecinom problema s hormonima dal je sto visoko i dal ces ili neces krenuti sa stimulacijom jer to kontracepcija sve regulira i drzi hormone pod kontrolom.

Tako cure da znate ubuduce pa pitajte dr za kontracepciju.
Moj prvi ivf je bio dugi protokol sa kontracepijom mjesec prije i urodio je plodom.
Nebojte se, nece vam kontracepcija uspavati jajnike.

----------


## Medo2711

Mi isto idemo u srijedu.Mozda se sretnemo tamo  :Smile:

----------


## Rikku

> Rikku nisam upratila da ne pijes kontracepciju iako ti je ciklus nepredvidiv. Zapravo me cudi zasto dr. L nije ordinirao kontacepciju bas zbog tog i zbog planiranja svega.
> Ne mogu vas sve popratit inace bi ti pisala prije.
> Bar je tako prije bilo da sve zene koje idu u stimulaciju sa vlastitim stanicam a ne zive u Makedoniji, odnosno da im je problem planirati zbog putovanja a i zbog posla se pila jedan mjesec kontracepcija i pije se koliko treba. To vecinom bude par dana duze da se sve uskladi.
> E onda nema vecinom problema s hormonima dal je sto visoko i dal ces ili neces krenuti sa stimulacijom jer to kontracepcija sve regulira i drzi hormone pod kontrolom.
> 
> Tako cure da znate ubuduce pa pitajte dr za kontracepciju.
> Moj prvi ivf je bio dugi protokol sa kontracepijom mjesec prije i urodio je plodom.
> Nebojte se, nece vam kontracepcija uspavati jajnike.


Da, nisu mi dali nikakvu kontracepciju. Vrčić me skinuo s kontracepcije jer sam u vremenskom periodu od 8 mjeseci pila 3 različite kontracepcije, a nijedna nije djelovala, imala sam baš obilne menge pod svim vrstama kontracepcije, i endometrioza mi se vratila. Pa me skinuo s kontraceptiva da se probude jajnici, a otad mi je ciklus nepredvidiv.
Lazarevski mi ništa nije dao kao kontracepciju mada sam naglasila da mi ciklus divlja. Ja se nekako pouzdam da oni znaju što rade, putujem u ponedjeljak čekati mengu, a onda ćemo dalje.

----------


## LaraLana

> Da, nisu mi dali nikakvu kontracepciju. Vrčić me skinuo s kontracepcije jer sam u vremenskom periodu od 8 mjeseci pila 3 različite kontracepcije, a nijedna nije djelovala, imala sam baš obilne menge pod svim vrstama kontracepcije, i endometrioza mi se vratila. Pa me skinuo s kontraceptiva da se probude jajnici, a otad mi je ciklus nepredvidiv.
> Lazarevski mi ništa nije dao kao kontracepciju mada sam naglasila da mi ciklus divlja. Ja se nekako pouzdam da oni znaju što rade, putujem u ponedjeljak čekati mengu, a onda ćemo dalje.


Ok. Ne razumijem se u endometriozu, samo sam citala da je vrlo nezgodna.
S obzirom da je takva situacija nadam se da su ispravno postupili.

----------


## leptirica82

Hej curke,
evo mene konačno danas. Cijeli dan nešto. Za sada ništa od simptoma. Možda malo da me donji dio leđa tu i tamo boli (nije bol u biti ali osjetim ih na par min i gotovo). Sad opet si mislim, možda se dobro ne pikamo. Hehehe. Nikad zadovoljna.  :Smile: ) Malo se zezam na svoj račun. Dobro valjda pikamo jer ništa ne ostane i sve ode u trbuh.  :Smile: ))

Kod nas stalno nekih novina. U sub ipak idem priv na uzv definitivno. Nakon njega ću znati hoćemo već u pon za Makedoniju. Dr. L bi me htio pregledati svakako prije stop injekcije. 
S obzirom na zrakoplove i ne znamo kada idemo i na koliko dana, dogovorili smo se da idemo autom i da ćemo ipak uzeti nekakav apartman, a ne hotel.

Gledala sam neke u cenru, ali se još nismo odlučili. 
Ima kod vas ostalih kakvih novosti?

LaraLana, hvala ti na informacijama.  :Smile:

----------


## leptirica82

Zna netko kakva je situacija na granici sa Srbijom? Treba imati test ili je tranzit moguć bez njega?

Treba li nam u bolnici za punkciju ili transfer test za koronu?

----------


## Rikku

> Ok. Ne razumijem se u endometriozu, samo sam citala da je vrlo nezgodna.
> S obzirom da je takva situacija nadam se da su ispravno postupili.


Ma za endometriozu se inače daje kontracepcija jer se ta bolest hrani krvlju recimo pa je cilj zaustaviti mengu ili ju smanjiti koliko god je moguće, no eto iz nekog razloga kod mene kontracepcije nisu djelovale, baš nijedna koju su mi dali. 
Sad sam u strahu da mi cista ne naraste jer stimulacija pogoršava stanje endometrioze, no rekla sam si da idem na sve ili ništa. Ako cista naraste moram opet na operaciju:/
No spremna sam na sve, bit će teško, no spremna sam.

----------


## leptirica82

Curke,
evo sa stranica Ministarstva vanjskih poslova.

Sjeverna Makedonija
28.7.2020.
PREPORUČUJE SE IZBJEGAVANJE SVIH PUTOVANJA KOJA NISU NUŽNA
KRATKO OBJAŠNJENJE:

Odlukom Vlade Sjeverne Makedonije, od 26. lipnja 2020. dozvoljen je ulazak na teritorij Sjeverne Makedonije te su otvoreni svi granični prijelazi kao i Međunarodna luka „Skopje“. Hrvatskim državljanima omogućen je nesmetan ulazak u zemlju, bez potrebe prilaganja PCR testa kao i bez mjere obavezne samoizolacije u trajanju od 14 dana. 

Zbog nestabilne epidemiološke situacije u zemlji su i dalje na snazi određene restriktivne mjere. Trgovački centri, restorani i ugostiteljski objekti su otvoreni no njihov rad reguliran je posebnim zdravstvenim protokolima. Prilikom kretanja u javnom prostoru obavezna je upotreba osobne zaštitne opreme (zaštitne maske) te je potrebno održavati socijalnu distancu. Građane se poziva na oprez, uz poštivanje svih epidemioloških mjera.

Kroz Srbiju je, ako sam skužila, tranzit normalan bez ikakvih poteškoća.

----------


## LaraLana

> Hej curke,
> evo mene konačno danas. Cijeli dan nešto. Za sada ništa od simptoma. Možda malo da me donji dio leđa tu i tamo boli (nije bol u biti ali osjetim ih na par min i gotovo). Sad opet si mislim, možda se dobro ne pikamo. Hehehe. Nikad zadovoljna. ) Malo se zezam na svoj račun. Dobro valjda pikamo jer ništa ne ostane i sve ode u trbuh. ))
> 
> Kod nas stalno nekih novina. U sub ipak idem priv na uzv definitivno. Nakon njega ću znati hoćemo već u pon za Makedoniju. Dr. L bi me htio pregledati svakako prije stop injekcije. 
> S obzirom na zrakoplove i ne znamo kada idemo i na koliko dana, dogovorili smo se da idemo autom i da ćemo ipak uzeti nekakav apartman, a ne hotel.
> 
> Gledala sam neke u cenru, ali se još nismo odlučili. 
> Ima kod vas ostalih kakvih novosti?
> 
> LaraLana, hvala ti na informacijama.


Ne brini za pikanje. Koristis Gonal u penu ili? Ako da to je bar jednostavno nariktati dozu i bocnes se u trbuh, bedro i cini mi se nadlaktica da isto moze. Koju dozu uzimas?
Prije su Gonali bili tekucina i prah pa sam moras miksati.

Mislim da si napravila najispravnije moguce, i za uzv i za odlazak dole i da finu u miru dole dobijes stop injekciju.

----------


## LaraLana

Mene su od stimulacije malo pikali jajnici. Napuhala se nisam niti malo kako zene znaju. Inace sam mrsavica.

----------


## branca_i

Danas sam bila na uzv i imam najmanje 3 polipa i 1 cistu. Kad sam bila u Mk bio mi je 22. dan ciklusa pa mi dr. L nije mogao vidjeti imam li polipe ili ne. Već sam ih 4. put histeroskopski rješavala i već sam umorna od njih. I sad treba proći pusta natezanja u bolnici da me uopće prime na operaciju sa slijedećim ciklusom u 9.mj kad mi je i dr. L rekao da ih riješim. Umirio me da se ne brinem, ali me je isto strah od svega da se ne iskomplicira...uffffff

----------


## leptirica82

Cure, 
Evo me sa uzv. 
Pikamo se od srijede. Danas 4. dan pikanja, 6. dan ciklusa. 
Desni jajnik- 13,12,11
Lijevi - 14, 12,10
Endometrij 6.1 mm

Što kažete? Iskustva?

Čekam da se dr. javi.

----------


## LaraLana

> Cure, 
> Evo me sa uzv. 
> Pikamo se od srijede. Danas 4. dan pikanja, 6. dan ciklusa. 
> Desni jajnik- 13,12,11
> Lijevi - 14, 12,10
> Endometrij 6.1 mm
> 
> Što kažete? Iskustva?
> 
> Čekam da se dr. javi.


Koju dozu Gonala primas? Mozda ce ti vec danas ipak uvesti Cetrotide, vidjet ces sto ce ti javiti.

----------


## leptirica82

Gonal 150.
Počela sam s Cetrotide. Rekao je još jučer da danas ujutro uzmem. 
Sada čekam da se javi kad vidi nalaz uzv.

----------


## leptirica82

A jesu te veličine i endometrij ok za toliko dana?

----------


## LaraLana

Ok je to sve. Ti imas dugi protokol kao i ja sto sam imala u prvom postupku s kontracepcijom.
Znaci ipak danas Cetrotide a ne tek od sutra.
Znaci ovi u Petrovoj su to dobro sugerirali.

Decapeptyl nisi koristila?

----------


## leptirica82

Na kraju ipak nije dugi. Nisam pila kontracepcijske prije. Malo nas je sve zeznula ova situacija s koronom, zrakoplovi. Dr. u Zg nije baš bio za kontracepciju, a i dr. L je rekao da može i bez nje pa smo tako krenuli.

Na koliko mm folikula si dobila štopericu? Poslala sam nalaze uzv, ali još čekam da se dr. javi pa ću znati više.

Nemam Decapeptyl. Za što on služi?

Glava me ubija od klime u autu. Smijem popiti nešto za glavu?

----------


## leptirica82

I koliko i ti imala folikula? Milim da si pisala, ali ne mogu se sjetiti.

----------


## LaraLana

Ne brini javit ce se. Smijes popiti slobodno nesto protiv bolova.
Decapeptyl ti isto malo umiruje jajnike i drzi po kontrolom situaciju.
Ja u tom dugom protokolu nisam imala puno folikula, imam nizak AMH.  4 js i sve oplodje i lijepo se razvijale bez ikakvih fragmentacija.

Inace mpo dr kod nas ne vole davati kontracepciju prije postupka. A ako se ide van na ivf postupak onda je svima lakse planirati i na vrijeme sve odraditi, cisto radi toga eto.

----------


## branca_i

Leptirice, baci oko na spam. Meni je jučer mail od dr. L otišao tamo, a odgovorio je ful brzo.

----------


## leptirica82

Javio se. Nije u spamu.  :Smile: 

Cureeeeee,
mi u ponedjeljak moramo biti u Makedoniji. Do 14h se moramo javiti u kliniku.  :Smile: )
Pretpostavljam da dr. vidi uzv i procijeni što dalje. Ufff, uzbuđenje.  :Smile:  

Pitanje, gleda li se, tj. broji dani ciklusa ili dani terapije? Danas sam rekla dr. u Zg da mi je 4. dan pikanja, a on je rekao da ga zanima koji je dan ciklusa. 

LaraLana, 
jesi išla na razgovor kod anesteziologa ili je on samo došao na aspiraciju?

----------


## leptirica82

Medo i Rikku,
kakvi su vaši planovi? Jeste našlii smještaj?
Ja evo baš surfam i tražim.

----------


## Medo2711

> Medo i Rikku,
> kakvi su vaši planovi? Jeste našlii smještaj?
> Ja evo baš surfam i tražim.


Mi smo uzeli sobu samo,jer nam treba samo noc.Negdje u centru,jer nam je bitno parkiraliste.Jer mi idemo autom u srijedu.Imas na bookingu super ponude i ne skupe.Ugl blizu poliklinike.Zove se apartmani Ara 180 kn noc.

----------


## Medo2711

odlicno,drzim ti fige da sve prode kako treba  :Smile:

----------


## leptirica82

I mi idemo autom jer u pon ima let, ali mi već moramo tamo biti dok zrakoplov sleti.
Mi biili apartman ili  hotel. Još važemo opcije i surfamo po booking-u.  :Smile:

----------


## Rikku

> Medo i Rikku,
> kakvi su vaši planovi? Jeste našlii smještaj?
> Ja evo baš surfam i tražim.


Mislim da sam napisala već negdje ovdje ili na drugoj temi, bit ću u jednom apartmanu jer je jedna cura koju sam upoznala već dolje pa ću tamo biti, negdje u centru ako se ne varam. Bitno mi je da ima kuhinja, zato je onaj Portal otpao, a i povisili su cijene pa mi se ovo više isplati.

----------


## Rikku

> I mi idemo autom jer u pon ima let, ali mi već moramo tamo biti dok zrakoplov sleti.
> Mi biili apartman ili  hotel. Još važemo opcije i surfamo po booking-u.



Ajme, autom... nezamislivo mi je to, pa koliko ima vožnje do tamo? Strah me i saznati :D

----------


## leptirica82

Jesi, spominjala si apartman. Mi ćemo negdje u centru uzeti pa taksijem do klinike što budemo morali.
Hotel nam je ok jer ujutro ne moramo ništa sami raditi, a opet apartman je bolji jer si možemo nešto prigristi kad god hoćemo i imamo friž, mikrovalnu...jedino nemamo spremljen doručak. Pa sada važemo tu opciju.  :Smile:

----------


## LaraLana

> Javio se. Nije u spamu. 
> 
> Cureeeeee,
> mi u ponedjeljak moramo biti u Makedoniji. Do 14h se moramo javiti u kliniku. )
> Pretpostavljam da dr. vidi uzv i procijeni što dalje. Ufff, uzbuđenje.  
> 
> Pitanje, gleda li se, tj. broji dani ciklusa ili dani terapije? Danas sam rekla dr. u Zg da mi je 4. dan pikanja, a on je rekao da ga zanima koji je dan ciklusa. 
> 
> LaraLana, 
> jesi išla na razgovor kod anesteziologa ili je on samo došao na aspiraciju?


Super, onda ce vidjeti po uzv dal ces u pon. dobiti navecer stop ili u utorak. Oni ti rade i vikendom tako da za to nemas brige.
Gleda se i dan ciklusa i dan pikanja.
Vidjet ces dole kad dodjes ces zajedno s Anitom ( sestra od dr. L. Nadam se da radi jos) napisati semu.
Pitat ce te prvi dan menge i kad si tocno sto i kad uzimala.
Predpostavljam da ce te slati na vadjenje estradiola i progesterona, bar mene je i tu ces semu samo pokazati u labu i nosit ces ju sa sobom kad budes isla na stop injekciju.
Ja sam isla kod njih na hitno i u tocno vrijeme se strogo mora dati i potpisati tko ti je dao.
S obzirom kakva je situacija mozda su dopustili pacijentima na odgovornost da si same daju.

Anesteziolog mi je dosla u sobu prije vec cu u salu na punkciju pa smo razgovarale.

----------


## LaraLana

Sto se Portala tice oni u svim sobama imaju frizider. A imaju i sobe s kuhinjom.
Pisala sam razloge zasto sam iskljucivo bila tu blizu bolnice i jer bi za svaki uzv i stop i punkciju i transfer morala zvati taxi. Ovako sam ga zvala kad sam eventualno htjela do grada. A kako je bilo vruce nije mi padalo na pamet da po vrucini budem u gradu jer je kod njih dole po 35 stupnjeva uobicajeno ljeti.
I imala sam uzasno strah da ne zakasnim na punkciju. A guzve u prometu su kao i kod nas pa si fakat dobro razmislite di uzimate apartmane ili sto vec.

Portal ima parkiraliste!

----------


## branca_i

Mi smo ovaj put bili u Portalu i klinika je stvarno blizu. A u centar smo išli i pješke laganini, i taksijem koji su stvarno jeftini (svaki put nas je došao oko 19kn). Na punkciju ću najvjerojatnije ići sama pa mislim da ću isto biti u Portalu jer želim u miru i bez nervoze dolaziti u kliniku. A i samoj mi se neće dati okolo bauljati. Ali mislim da nije loša ni opcija apartmana u centru jer ćete tako lakše razgledavati Skopje, biti u blizini restorana i kafića, a i cijena im je prihvatljiva. Ako mm bude ipak išao sa mnom taj drugi put mozda i mi završimo u apartmanu, najviše zbog kuhinje. E da, što se tiče hotela Portal njihove 3 zvjezdice su u biti po mom mišljenju naše 2.

----------


## leptirica82

> Ajme, autom... nezamislivo mi je to, pa koliko ima vožnje do tamo? Strah me i saznati :D


Saznat ćemo.  :Smile:  Ali mi računamo 10ak sati, s nekim manjim stankama da popijemo kavu, protegnemo noge.

Muž kaže hotel. Još ćeo sutra ujutro vidjeti.
Kaže on da ne idemo kuhati nego ujutro doručak, klinika i u slobodno vrijeme malo razgledati ali pokušati se što više čuvati ove korone.
Vidjet ćemo. I hotel i apartman ima svoje prednosti, a i cijene su im skoro pa iste, barem ovo što mi gledamo.

----------


## Medo2711

> Ajme, autom... nezamislivo mi je to, pa koliko ima vožnje do tamo? Strah me i saznati :D


Mi smo izracunila 8 sati ovisno o prometu.I da stajemo 9 sati.

----------


## LF2

Iz Zagreba tako negdje, sa stajanjem oko 9-10 sati. Sve vam je autocesta.

----------


## leptirica82

Cure,
meni krenula izgleda ovul, sluz, tj. nije još sluz jer je dosta rijetko (oprostite na izrazu). To tako mora? Čitala da znaju puknut folikuli pa sam sada u strahu. Je li se vama dešavalo to?
Mi se evo pakirano i krećemo za par sati.

----------


## branca_i

Leptirice, to je sve normalno. I ja sam se bila prepala u jednom od prethodnih postupaka, ali me je dr umirio da je to sve ok. Sretan vam put!

----------


## leptirica82

Uff, hvala. Baš sam se prepala.
Hvala. Tko bude u mogućnosti, neka se javi da popijemo kavu.

----------


## Medo2711

Sretno cure...Da jos jednom provjerim onih 100 eura sta moramo platiti u klinici.Jel primaju eure ili da promjenim novce?Cure koje se bile kako ste placale?Jel sam ja dobro polovila 100 eura ili vise?hvala

----------


## branca_i

> Sretno cure...Da jos jednom provjerim onih 100 eura sta moramo platiti u klinici.Jel primaju eure ili da promjenim novce?Cure koje se bile kako ste placale?Jel sam ja dobro polovila 100 eura ili vise?hvala


Mene je došlo oko 110 eura ukupno. Taksi možeš platiti u eurima, i to nas je došlo 70 eura - 30 eura za od aerodroma fo Skopja, 30 eura za nazad i 10 eura za vožnju do javnog bilježnika i psihologa. Javnog bilježnika i psihologa plaćaš obavezno u mkd, i to javnog bilježnika 500 mkd, a psihologa 2000 mkd. U klinici nismo ništa morali platiti.

----------


## leptirica82

Mi smo u bolnici promijenili eure. Imaju mjenjačnicu.

----------


## Medo2711

> Mene je došlo oko 110 eura ukupno. Taksi možeš platiti u eurima, i to nas je došlo 70 eura - 30 eura za od aerodroma fo Skopja, 30 eura za nazad i 10 eura za vožnju do javnog bilježnika i psihologa. Javnog bilježnika i psihologa plaćaš obavezno u mkd, i to javnog bilježnika 500 mkd, a psihologa 2000 mkd. U klinici nismo ništa morali platiti.


Hvala ti.To sam i mislila.Promjenit cu novce kod nas.Smjesta znam da mogu u eurima plati.Kako sa karticama primaju svugdje visa i to?

----------


## LaraLana

Cure pisala sam vam vec da u klinici bez problema mozete placati u eurima. Kartice primaju gotovo sve.
Inace su vrlo jednostavni Makedonci pa mozete na puno mjesta placati eurima. Cak u restoranima i kaficima.

Za javnog biljeznika i psihologa ce vam Blagoja taksist izaci u susret ako ne stignete promjeniti pa njemu dajte eure.
Opustite se malo, idete u Makedoniju i svi znamo da su vrlo ljubazni i prilagodljivi situaciji.

Za sve se mozete obratiti Bobanu bilo gdje da zapnete ili bilo sto trebate. Isto tako i Blagoji. Covjek je od povjerenja jer inace ne bi radio za njih.

A Bobana da nema trebalo bi ga izmisliti!!!

Leptirica sretno i javljas se kako napreduje situacija  :Wink:

----------


## LF2

Točno to. Samo opušteno, razmišljajte o sebi i svom psihičkom zdravlju. 
U Makedoniji je isto ko i kod nas. Možete sve na kartice, rijetko gdje ne primaju eure i apsolutno svi pričaju hrvatski. Bez straha.
E da, nemojte biti nestrpljive u klinici ko ja  :Smile: , kod njih to nekako sve polako, ležerniji su što se tiče posla  :Smile:  ....ono tipa, pomalo...
Sretno cure i jako sam sretna zbog vas  :Smile:

----------


## LaraLana

> Točno to. Samo opušteno, razmišljajte o sebi i svom psihičkom zdravlju. 
> U Makedoniji je isto ko i kod nas. Možete sve na kartice, rijetko gdje ne primaju eure i apsolutno svi pričaju hrvatski. Bez straha.
> E da, nemojte biti nestrpljive u klinici ko ja , kod njih to nekako sve polako, ležerniji su što se tiče posla  ....ono tipa, pomalo...
> Sretno cure i jako sam sretna zbog vas


Potpisujem od rijeci do rijeci. Upravo to, sve pomalo  :Smile:

----------


## Medo2711

Hvala cure..Uzbudenje je malo,drugi put bu bolje vise opustenije.Dok se upoznamo sa svim i zemljom... :Smile:

----------


## leptirica82

Ej curke,
Evo mene. 
Put automobilom traje oko 8h sa 2 male stanke i kratko čekanje kod granice. 
Prvi dio cestarine kroz Srbiju je 2,50 eura i to negdje prije Beograda. Drugi dio autoputa smo platili 12,50 eura. Ima dosta radova, pogotovo oko Niša gdje jedan dio nije ni bila autocesta (kojih 20ak, 30ak km) , ali imaju i dosta odmorišta.
Ugl, bez ikakvih problema u gdje. 
U Makedoniji se odmah na ulazu plaća za dionicu cestarina. Prvi dio 1,50 euro, drugi dio 2,50 eura.
U bolnici nije čak bila velika gužva. Obavila uzv, ništa još od štoperica. Sutra uzimam još dozu i onda u srijedu idem vaditi krv. Kad dr. vidi nalaze onda će reći što dalje. Ima folikula, ali su neujednačeni pa bi on to još malo popravio.
Što se tiče novaca, ako imate eure i denare ne morate se bojati. Kune ne primaju tako da si kune zamijenite u eure kod nas. Svi su srdačni.

----------


## Mia38

branca_i htjela sam ti poslati pm al ne mogu.... očito ne dopušta zbog premalo postova...vidjela sam negdje tvoj post da ti se dragi borio godinu dana s odlukom pa sam htjela razmijenit malo iskustva... zapravo moj dragi je pitao ima li nekih objava ljudi nakon donacije o "životu nakon" ali nisam ovdje na forumu ništa pronašla... ako je netko vidio takvu temu molim da me uputi... ili još bolje ako netko ima dojmove/iskustva s borbom oko donošenja odluke za donaciju rado bih da ih malo obajvi, ako to nije preosobno...

----------


## Medo2711

Odlicno,hvala na info.Sretno sa folikulama.Mi dolazimo u sri,mozemo i kavu popiti.

----------


## LaraLana

> Ej curke,
> Evo mene. 
> Put automobilom traje oko 8h sa 2 male stanke i kratko čekanje kod granice. 
> Prvi dio cestarine kroz Srbiju je 2,50 eura i to negdje prije Beograda. Drugi dio autoputa smo platili 12,50 eura. Ima dosta radova, pogotovo oko Niša gdje jedan dio nije ni bila autocesta (kojih 20ak, 30ak km) , ali imaju i dosta odmorišta.
> Ugl, bez ikakvih problema u gdje. 
> U Makedoniji se odmah na ulazu plaća za dionicu cestarina. Prvi dio 1,50 euro, drugi dio 2,50 eura.
> U bolnici nije čak bila velika gužva. Obavila uzv, ništa još od štoperica. Sutra uzimam još dozu i onda u srijedu idem vaditi krv. Kad dr. vidi nalaze onda će reći što dalje. Ima folikula, ali su neujednačeni pa bi on to još malo popravio.
> Što se tiče novaca, ako imate eure i denare ne morate se bojati. Kune ne primaju tako da si kune zamijenite u eure kod nas. Svi su srdačni.


Bitno je da ima folikula. Ne brini. Mozda ti dr nije izmjerio dobro jer svaki dr ima svoje oko za uzv i mjeri drugacije.
Nalaz krvi ce otprilike pokazati koliko se js ocekuje.
250-300 pmol/estradiol je za 1 jajnu stanicu.

Jel ti sto govorio za endometrijum?
Gdje ste odsjeli na kraju?

----------


## leptirica82

Endometrij je 9 mm. A u sub bio 6.1 mm.
A nemam pojma za folikuli. Očito drugačije mjere jer se kao ipak od sub i danas ne slažu brojke. Vidjet ćemo.
Što je veći bit će više folikula? Nadam se da neće biti prazni.

----------


## leptirica82

Rikku,
kako prošao tvoj put?

----------


## branca_i

> branca_i htjela sam ti poslati pm al ne mogu.... očito ne dopušta zbog premalo postova...vidjela sam negdje tvoj post da ti se dragi borio godinu dana s odlukom pa sam htjela razmijenit malo iskustva... zapravo moj dragi je pitao ima li nekih objava ljudi nakon donacije o "životu nakon" ali nisam ovdje na forumu ništa pronašla... ako je netko vidio takvu temu molim da me uputi... ili još bolje ako netko ima dojmove/iskustva s borbom oko donošenja odluke za donaciju rado bih da ih malo obajvi, ako to nije preosobno...


Mia38 probala sam ti poslati poruku ali ne da. Mom muzu je inače za svaki postupak po pitanju djece trebalo vremena i to me iscrpilo kroz ove 3 godine. Od uopće ideje o djetetu do same donacije na kraju. Trebalo mu je vremena da prihvati dijagnozu azoo. Pustila sam ga u miru, i onda probala razgovarati polako o svemu. Za svaki korak dalje mu je trebalo oko pola godine. Za odluku oko prve biopsije mu je toliko trebalo. Kako je vrijeme odmicalo vidila sam da je pričljiviji o tome i onda sam mu sve objasnila, i tako je išao na operaciju. Na drugu biopsiju je sam trčao, s tim da sam ga ja molila da ne ide jer su mi rekli da nema šanse. Ali ga razumijem, i ja bi tako jednako. Tad nakon te operacije je bilo prestrasno i mislila sam da na donaciju neće pristati nikad. Znao je izgovoriti tada takce gluparije da sam se zamislila oko svega i njega uopće. Ali to je valjda jednostavno bila njegova reakcija i izrazavanje boli. Isto je prošlo oko pola godine i nisam ga davila. Ali sam ja lagano počela gubiti živce i počela razmišljati da idem u Mk makar i sama. Jedan dan sam pukla i rekla mu da može ići sa mnom ili ja odo sama. On je inače inertan tip i oko svega se uvijek natežem, i tad više nisam mogla. Uglavnom, tu se malo zamislio i rekao da krenem sređivati papire i nalaze, a da je on skoro pa 100% za to. I tako je krenulo. On nakon toga više nikad nije pokazao sumnju i super je oko svega. Ali samo jer sam ja prekinula to njegovo čekanje i padanje u depresiju. Inače je tip kad nešto odluči to je to. Sad kako će biti ako dođe beba ne znam, ali mislim da će biti ok. Za sve treba vremena, pa i za to, posebno. Kakvog je tvoj muž stava? Sto kaže o svemu?

----------


## Mia38

hvala ti branca_i na odgovoru.... poslala sam poruku administratoru da mi dopuste slanje PM pa ako udovolji zahtjevu pisati ću ti preko PM da ne gnjavim ovdje cure s nečim što im trenutno nije aktualno, obzirom su uglavnom cure već u postupcima

----------


## branca_i

Mia38 slobodno se javi čim budeš mogla slati poruke.

----------


## Rikku

> Rikku,
> kako prošao tvoj put?


Super, let bio ugodan, taksi od aerodroma do centra sam platila 20 eura (ne 30 eura kao prvi put) i uživam u apartmaniću. Imam i balkonić pa već vidim da ću tu guštati. Čekam sad mengu da dođe ovih dana pa da krenem sa svime. Nadam se samo da će mi hormoni ovaj put biti dobri jer bi bilo glupo da mi se opet sve obustavi kad sam već došla u MK. 

Uglavnom, veselim se lutati po Skopju i upoznati grad, u iščekivanju svega što me zapravo čeka :Smile:

----------


## leptirica82

Ajde drago mi je da se veseliš.
Mi smo izgleda po ovom uzv mogli sutra doći. Imam kod kuće nekih obveza koje sam morala drugima ostaviti i sada me to sekira. Valjda će sve biti ok.

----------


## leptirica82

Nemam ostatka poruke.
A natipkala cijeli roman. 
Ugl, znam da se ne može u 3 dana obaviti. Ali morat ćemo vidjeti što s godišnjim ako se oduži. Više ga od ovog planirano muž nema.  :Sad: 

Vjerujem da će se na kraju sve posložiti. 

Rikku, nadam se da će hormoni biti ok. 
LaraLana, sjećaš se, koliko si folikula ti imala i koliki su bili?

----------


## Rikku

Samo da još nadodam da se smrzavanje embrija plaća nešto malo više od 800 eura. Dakle, nije prva godina besplatna kako je netko napisao. Možda je tako bilo prije, ali sada se plaća i to samo u gotovini. Tako da si pripremite eure i za to ako planirate zamrzavati  :Smile:

----------


## leptirica82

A joj. Nije to malo novčića.
Hvala za info.

----------


## Beti3

> branca_i htjela sam ti poslati pm al ne mogu.... očito ne dopušta zbog premalo postova...vidjela sam negdje tvoj post da ti se dragi borio godinu dana s odlukom pa sam htjela razmijenit malo iskustva... zapravo moj dragi je pitao ima li nekih objava ljudi nakon donacije o "životu nakon" ali nisam ovdje na forumu ništa pronašla... ako je netko vidio takvu temu molim da me uputi... ili još bolje ako netko ima dojmove/iskustva s borbom oko donošenja odluke za donaciju rado bih da ih malo obajvi, ako to nije preosobno...


http://forum.roda.hr/threads/93514-D...i-i-kako-i-kad

----------


## branca_i

> Samo da još nadodam da se smrzavanje embrija plaća nešto malo više od 800 eura. Dakle, nije prva godina besplatna kako je netko napisao. Možda je tako bilo prije, ali sada se plaća i to samo u gotovini. Tako da si pripremite eure i za to ako planirate zamrzavati


Mislim da su i nama Boban i Bistra spomenuli da je prva godina besplatna.... Sad mi ništa više nije jasno...

----------


## Rikku

> Mislim da su i nama Boban i Bistra spomenuli da je prva godina besplatna.... Sad mi ništa više nije jasno...


Znam potvrđeno jer je cura koja je sa mnom u apartmanu platila jučer smrzavanje jednog preostalog embrija 813 eura. A i meni je Boban prije cca 6 mjeseci na mail napisao da je prva godina smrzavanja oko 800 eura, onda svaka sljedeća 200 eura.

----------


## branca_i

Rikku, to je stvarno dosta novaca.... Inače kad se spominje to smrzavanje ja iskreno nikad nisam previše o tome razmišljala jer do sad nismo nikad ništa imali za smrzavanje, tu u RH. Pa mi se to čini kao SF. Sjećam se da mi je Bistra rekla sad kad smo bili da se u pravilu treba naplaćivati, ali da oni ipak prvu godinu ne. Nije valjda da su promijenili u ovih 2 tjedna. Ili tu igra uloga i da li se ide preko hzzo-a... Ali Rikku ti si isto preko hzzo-a.... Uglavnom totalno čudno. Nekako ne želim o tome misliti, ali ako dođe do toga, nije baš lako stvoriti tih 800 eura!

----------


## Rikku

> Rikku, to je stvarno dosta novaca.... Inače kad se spominje to smrzavanje ja iskreno nikad nisam previše o tome razmišljala jer do sad nismo nikad ništa imali za smrzavanje, tu u RH. Pa mi se to čini kao SF. Sjećam se da mi je Bistra rekla sad kad smo bili da se u pravilu treba naplaćivati, ali da oni ipak prvu godinu ne. Nije valjda da su promijenili u ovih 2 tjedna. Ili tu igra uloga i da li se ide preko hzzo-a... Ali Rikku ti si isto preko hzzo-a.... Uglavnom totalno čudno. Nekako ne želim o tome misliti, ali ako dođe do toga, nije baš lako stvoriti tih 800 eura!


Smrzavanje ne pokriva HZZO, tako su njoj jučer rekli (ona ide preko HZZO-a) i ona je odmah platila da joj smrznu. Možda se ne treba sve odjednom platiti, mogu ja to pitati kada budem u situaciji. No uglavnom, besplatno nije, ja sam također ponijela novce za smrzavanje ako što bude.

----------


## branca_i

Rikku, ako budeš mogla pitaj onda da li treba platiti odmah i sve.

----------


## LF2

> Rikku, to je stvarno dosta novaca.... Inače kad se spominje to smrzavanje ja iskreno nikad nisam previše o tome razmišljala jer do sad nismo nikad ništa imali za smrzavanje, tu u RH. Pa mi se to čini kao SF. Sjećam se da mi je Bistra rekla sad kad smo bili da se u pravilu treba naplaćivati, ali da oni ipak prvu godinu ne. Nije valjda da su promijenili u ovih 2 tjedna. Ili tu igra uloga i da li se ide preko hzzo-a... Ali Rikku ti si isto preko hzzo-a.... Uglavnom totalno čudno. Nekako ne želim o tome misliti, ali ako dođe do toga, nije baš lako stvoriti tih 800 eura!


Meni je rečeno prva godina besplatno, ostale 300 eura.

----------


## Rikku

> Meni je rečeno prva godina besplatno, ostale 300 eura.


Možda je tako prije bilo, no meni je Boban na mail prije cca godinu dana napisao da je oko 800 eura smrzavanje i čuvanje prva godina, a onda svaka sljedeća po 200 eura. Ne znam mogu li ovdje staviti screenshot maila. A evo kažem, znam sad i točno jer je ta cura jučer platila 813 eura. 

Pitat ću može li se platiti u ratama pa vam javim.

----------


## branca_i

LF2, upravo su tako i nama rekli. Koliko se sjećam i napisala si to nedavno tu na forumu, da imate za FET i da niste platili.

----------


## branca_i

I meni u prvom Bobanovom mailu stoji da je zamrzavanje 800 eura, ali mi isto stoji da je prvi uzv kod mpo dr 50 eura koji nas sad nisu tražili da platimo.

----------


## LF2

Da je netko sad platio smrzavanje a bio je preko HZZO-a? Netko poslije mene? Možda su se u mailu zabunili, pomotali HZZO i privatne? U mailu prije 6 mjeseci su ti napisali 800 eura, a ja bila u postupku prije 5-6mjeseci. I to mi je jako velika cifra za zamrzavanje. Zato mi to čudno sve. Treba vidjeti u onom od HZZO što smo dobili da li spominju smrzavanje opće?

----------


## Rikku

> Da je netko sad platio smrzavanje a bio je preko HZZO-a? Netko poslije mene? Možda su se u mailu zabunili, pomotali HZZO i privatne? U mailu prije 6 mjeseci su ti napisali 800 eura, a ja bila u postupku prije 5-6mjeseci. I to mi je jako velika cifra za zamrzavanje. Zato mi to čudno sve. Treba vidjeti u onom od HZZO što smo dobili da li spominju smrzavanje opće?


Pa evo kako sam napisala - ta cura koja je sa mnom u apartmanu ide preko HZZO-a i morala je jučer platiti 813 eura. Rekla je da želi zamrznuti preostali embrio, a Boban joj je na to rekao da to HZZO ne pokriva, pa je platila.

Meni je u mailu prije cca godinu dana (možda i više) isto napisao da je oko 800 eura čuvanje pa sam se na to pripremila i ponijela novce.

----------


## LaraLana

Jojj opet nekakvi nesporazumi.
Svejedno oni vrlo dobro moraju gledati sto kome pisu i sto su kome rekli usmeno.
Pa cure ovo je prestrasno, ruku na srce :/

Gledajte....i u hr hzzo ne pokriva smrzavanje ako idete u neku od klinika privatnih koji je sklopila ugovor s hzzo-om.
Al brate mili 800 eura je strasno...ali strasno.

Ja sam 2014-te platila nesto oko 500 eura smrzavanje.
Skuplje su bili od drugih klinika ali da je sad 800 eura ga pretjerase.

----------


## LF2

A jel netko zna koliko se onda FET plaća? Ne smrzavanje, FET?

----------


## LaraLana

> A jel netko zna koliko se onda FET plaća? Ne smrzavanje, FET?


Prije par godina kad sam ja isla isto tako je nekako i FET bio oko 500, 600 eura. Morala bi to pogledati.
Ali vrlo dobro se sjecam okvirno cifri.

Mislim ovo sad ispade zivi cirkus. Govore cijene kako im se sprdne. Pa nemoze to tako. Nek se izmedju sebe dole dogovore koliko kosta smrzavanje.

Iskreno cure ja im to ne bi platila sad dole odmah. Pa covjece treba imati 800 eura viska na putu.
Oni su svjetska klinika i sigurno imaju opciju da im mozete od doma uplatiti.
Nedajte da vam mazu oci.
Uostalom slobodno recite da ste s ostalim parovima u kontaktu koji idu preko hzzo-a i pokazite mailove koje ste dobile za cijene i da su svima razlicito napisali. Uzas!!

----------


## LaraLana

Samo da znate ja nisam isla preko hzzo-a.
Sve sam sama placala. Zena samica sam.
Ja sam npr. imala godinu gratis cuvanje spermatozoida.

----------


## LF2

Smatram da bi prva godina trebala biti besplatna. Kolko vidim, svugdje je tako. 
Ja nažalost nemam nigdje napisano nego mi se usmeno reklo tako da pitanje što će i od toga bit.

----------


## LaraLana

I zovite hzzo i recite im situaciju pa nek se i oni zaloze.
I pitajte ih jer oni sigurno znaju koliko kosta smrzavanje jer se sigurno placa.

----------


## Rikku

> Smatram da bi prva godina trebala biti besplatna. Kolko vidim, svugdje je tako. 
> Ja nažalost nemam nigdje napisano nego mi se usmeno reklo tako da pitanje što će i od toga bit.


Meni su i na konzultacijama ove godine u 3.mj. rekli da se plaća prva godina jer sam pitala vrijede li cijene koje su mi napisali na mail još uvijek. Tako da evo znam što su meni rekli i napisali, i znam da je ova cura jučer platila smrzavanje svog embrija. Možda se prije nije plaćalo, a sad se mora. Pitat ću u četvrtak može li se na rate platiti pa javim.

----------


## Medo2711

O ovom smrzavanju pricate opcenito za sve.Ili se to odnosi na donaciju spermija?

----------


## LaraLana

Odnosi se na embrije koji/ako vam ostanu pa se kasnije ide na FET!

----------


## LaraLana

> Smatram da bi prva godina trebala biti besplatna. Kolko vidim, svugdje je tako. 
> Ja nažalost nemam nigdje napisano nego mi se usmeno reklo tako da pitanje što će i od toga bit.


Bas, kad ti je rekao usmeno kao da i nije.
Nemam pojma za druge klinike/drzave, na koje tocno mislis??
Za Prag znam da je samo 1000 eura od hzzo a kako tocno dalje ide i sto se placa nemam pojma.

Osim sto znam kako je kod nas u hr u privatnim klinikama koje imaju ugovor s hzzo-om.
Placa se prvi pregled i konzultacije 500 kn i zamrzavanje preostalih embrija ( ne znam cijenu al imaju cjenike na stranicam) jer to ne snosi hzzo.
Za folikulometrije nisam sigurna al mozda se i one placaju. To ne bi htjela krivo govoriti.

Mislim da je Vedre bila pisala da je ona negdje isla preko hzzo pa ce ona znati najbolje reci.

Po ovome me ispada logicnije da ce se i u Makedoniji placati zamrzavanje embrija od strane pacijenata jer sto bi u hr pacijenti placali a dole u Sistini ne bi, a veliki su to novci u pitanju.
Fakat mi je za nevjerovati cifra od 813 eura.
I ne znam jel to po slamcici/nosacu cijena ili kako oni to racunaju??

----------


## Koka 15

Curke, ja sam sad s Rikku u apartmanu. Čekam let za ZG. 
Imam 41 g. I 10 mjeseci. Uspjeli su dobiti od 4 jajne stanice 3 super oplođene. Dvije su vratili i jednu smo zaledili. Kao što vam je Rikku napisala zamrzavanje je 813€
Ne znam kad je LaraLana bila, ali svako sjeme sada košta 3000E
Nema boljeg, lošijeg, to je cijena sjemena. Nakon punkcije dobijete popis lijekova do transfera i to HZZO ne pokriva, a košta 80€. Imam puno toga za reći, ali od jučer sam trudna pa sad nemam inspiracije

----------


## Rikku

Pripremite 80 eura za ljekove nakon punkcije, to plaćamo sami. Kao i ester-c vitamine i vaginalete koje će propisati dr. Lazarevski.

----------


## LaraLana

Vi koje imate ok soc.ginekologe probajte dobiti na recept.
Estrofem, Crinone gel ili Utrogestan, Duphaston, Decortin ili Prednison. Sve vam ovo moze na recept.

Ester c je skuplji vit c jer se lakse podnosi. Ako vam je ovdje kod nas jeftiniji kupite i ponesite. To svejedno samo pijete jednu kutiju/pakiranje.

----------


## Inesz

> Curke, ja sam sad s Rikku u apartmanu. Čekam let za ZG. 
> Imam 41 g. I 10 mjeseci. Uspjeli su dobiti od 4 jajne stanice 3 super oplođene. Dvije su vratili i jednu smo zaledili. Kao što vam je Rikku napisala zamrzavanje je 813€
> Ne znam kad je LaraLana bila, ali svako sjeme sada košta 3000E
> Nema boljeg, lošijeg, to je cijena sjemena. Nakon punkcije dobijete popis lijekova do transfera i to HZZO ne pokriva, a košta 80€. Imam puno toga za reći, ali od jučer sam trudna pa sad nemam inspiracije


Koka 15, dobila si odobranje od HZZO-a kao samica?

----------


## leptirica82

Meni je dr. napisao za njih prije pa sam ih kupila kod nas. 
Bili u restoranu Skopski Merak. Dobra im je hrana.

----------


## Mia38

Thnx... poslala ti...
Beti3 thnx... pročešljala sam tu temu...

----------


## Senka43

Pozdrav svim buducim,divnim,mamama na ovom forumu.Kad smo mi zavrsili embrio transfer prethodni put potpisali smo papir na kojem pise da je prva godina besplatna a nakon toga se placa ili se embrioni unistavaju.Mi smo juce bili na klinici posto nam prethodni transfer nije uspeo i spremamo se za sledeci.Doktor me pregledao.Prepisao terapiju od drugog dana mensa.Ovaj put puno vise vitamina a manje hormona.Jos uvek nam vaze analize od prethodnog postupka tako da smo se jako kratko zadrzali na klinici ovog puta.Pozdrav svima i ukoliko nekog nesto zanima slobodno pitajte.❤❤❤

----------


## Mia38

Branca_i thnx... poslala ti...
Beti3 thnx... pročešljala sam tu temu...

----------


## branca_i

> Curke, ja sam sad s Rikku u apartmanu. Čekam let za ZG. 
> Imam 41 g. I 10 mjeseci. Uspjeli su dobiti od 4 jajne stanice 3 super oplođene. Dvije su vratili i jednu smo zaledili. Kao što vam je Rikku napisala zamrzavanje je 813€
> Ne znam kad je LaraLana bila, ali svako sjeme sada košta 3000E
> Nema boljeg, lošijeg, to je cijena sjemena. Nakon punkcije dobijete popis lijekova do transfera i to HZZO ne pokriva, a košta 80€. Imam puno toga za reći, ali od jučer sam trudna pa sad nemam inspiracije


Koka 15, mozeš li napisati koje ti je dr lijekove popisao za uzimati nakon punkcije? Da ih probam mozda dobit preko uputnice.... I puuuuno sreće, i čuvaj svoje mrvice!!!

----------


## LF2

U Pragu je smrzavanje, odnosno čuvanje embrija prva godina besplatna, ostalo 150 eura.
FET 550 eura. To su cijene od prije nekih dvije godine. Ne znam jel se što promijenilo.

----------


## LF2

Koka15, sretno i nek ti nama budeš trudna, zdrava, lijepa, opuštena i sretna.

----------


## Rikku

> Koka 15, dobila si odobranje od HZZO-a kao samica?


Ona nije samica, ali ja jesam i HZZO mi plaća postupak jer su mi odstranjeni jajovodi zbog endometrioze. Ako ja dobro shvaćam, HZZO će platiti samicama, ali ako imaju dijagnozu neplodnosti.

----------


## leptirica82

Cure,
Evo me na sa uzv. Vadila i krv. Estradiol 926. Jedan folikul pobjegao. Što sada? Znači li to da će i svi ostali ili?
Danas Cetrotide dobila još i večeras u 22.30 štoperica. 
Ostali su 18, 16,14,13,12,11, 10,10.
Hoće oni još rasti ili? 

Punkcija u petak.
Na transferu samo dr. Lazarevski ili i dr. Boban?

----------


## Koka 15

> Koka 15, dobila si odobranje od HZZO-a kao samica?


Izvanbračni partner azoospermija nonopstructiva. Znaci samo kod prof.Vrčić po preporuku za HZZO!

----------


## Koka 15

> Cure,
> Evo me na sa uzv. Vadila i krv. Estradiol 926. Jedan folikul pobjegao. Što sada? Znači li to da će i svi ostali ili?
> Danas Cetrotide dobila još i večeras u 22.30 štoperica. 
> Ostali su 18, 16,14,13,12,11, 10,10.
> Hoće oni još rasti ili? 
> 
> Punkcija u petak.
> Na transferu samo dr. Lazarevski ili i dr. Boban?


Fenomenalno curo!!!! Bravo! Obojica su na transferu!

----------


## Koka 15

> Koka 15, mozeš li napisati koje ti je dr lijekove popisao za uzimati nakon punkcije? Da ih probam mozda dobit preko uputnice.... I puuuuno sreće, i čuvaj svoje mrvice!!!


Nakon punkcije 
Estrofem
Utrogestan
Decortyn
Aspirin
I IMPRYL - užasno skup suplement, ali nemoj štediti, stvarno se svi kunu u njega! 
Hvala ti puno i sretno!

----------


## LF2

Leptirica, sve je u redu. Neće puknuti ili pobjeći ostali. Sve će to biti super. Estradiol ti je super, on isto govori koliko bi mogla dobiti zrelih j.s.
Na transferu su ti sestra, embriolog i doktor. Meni bili Boban i dr. Lazarevski. Super iskustvo. Kažem, da nema Bobana, trebalo bi ga izmisliti. Zbog njega i je tako opuštajuća atmosfera, meni osobno to jako bitno. Zafrkavali se. Dobiš neku sexy spavaćicu  :Smile:  
Moraš doć punog mjehura.
U sobi ležiš nekih sat vremena, ne smiješ piškiti nakon transfera nekih 40 min.

----------


## LaraLana

> Curke, ja sam sad s Rikku u apartmanu. Čekam let za ZG. 
> Imam 41 g. I 10 mjeseci. Uspjeli su dobiti od 4 jajne stanice 3 super oplođene. Dvije su vratili i jednu smo zaledili. Kao što vam je Rikku napisala zamrzavanje je 813€
> Ne znam kad je LaraLana bila, ali svako sjeme sada košta 3000E
> Nema boljeg, lošijeg, to je cijena sjemena. Nakon punkcije dobijete popis lijekova do transfera i to HZZO ne pokriva, a košta 80€. Imam puno toga za reći, ali od jučer sam trudna pa sad nemam inspiracije


Koka ja sam prvi put bila na ivf 2014-te a Sistinu sam otkrila krajem 2013-te.
Tada u 03.2014. Sam sjeme platila 2650 eura i to najbolje pokretno. Bile su tri razlicite cijene. Ova od 2650 je za MOT 20 a imas jos mot 10 i 5.
Nije isto dal se radi s losijim ili boljim materijalom.
Kod losijeg se ide na ICSI oplodnju a kod boljeg na klasicni ivf. Znaci pusti se da spermij sam pronjadje js.

Ne znam zasto je sad tako al ocito su promjenili neke stvari.

Katesplit je bila nedugo nakon mene i isto je platila 3000 eura sjeme. Znaci ja sam usla u zadnju semu prije poskupljivanja.

A npr. jedan par je isto isao izmedju mene i katesplit (upoznala ih dole) oni su recimo 2800 eura platili.
Mjenja se sve izgleda dole. Dobro im ide i bas ih briga, mogu kako hoce, eto tako ispade sad. Cesto nekako povisuju cijene.

Imaju moji postovi na temama i sve sam ja to detaljno pisala. 
Ja sam smrzavanje platila oko 500 eura ne znam sada tocno. A sjeme cuvanje mi je prvu godinu besplatno bilo.
Meni je prvi ivf odmah uspio.

Kako je sad s tim cuvanjem sjemena? Jesu ti to sto spominjali?

----------


## LaraLana

> Cure,
> Evo me na sa uzv. Vadila i krv. Estradiol 926. Jedan folikul pobjegao. Što sada? Znači li to da će i svi ostali ili?
> Danas Cetrotide dobila još i večeras u 22.30 štoperica. 
> Ostali su 18, 16,14,13,12,11, 10,10.
> Hoće oni još rasti ili? 
> 
> Punkcija u petak.
> Na transferu samo dr. Lazarevski ili i dr. Boban?


Leptirica opusti se malo. Sutra ti je slobodan dan i lijepo ga iskoristite. Odite u Staru kuću na rucak ili veceru, tu vam je i centar onda blizu. 
Estradiol govori oko 4 js.
Me brini u dobrim si rukama. 
Na transferu i punkciji budu obicno Julijana visoka mrsava, pa Sladja i Bilja (obe su crne i jace gradje). Sve su super vesele. Sobe su im super. Anita sestra od Dr. Lne bude s vama, ona je za drugi dio zaduzena.
Prije transfera ces dobiti u guzu Diazepam (normabel) za opustanje i da se sprijece kontrakcije maternice.

Jel Boban uopce sad dole ili je na godisnjem?

Dr. L obavezno budu na transferu bez brige.

----------


## leptirica82

Dr. L rekao je da je 150 otprilike jedna jajna stanica. Ma bitno da ih budu i da se oplode. I jedna je dovoljna ako će biti do bitna.

Transfer dugo traje? Bolan? Nešto kao kad se uzima papa i brisevi ili?
Meni kod nas govore da imam neku čudnu, zavinutu pa im kao teže uzeti bris. Moraju dobro potrefiti.

----------


## leptirica82

Dr. B radi. Ne znam ide li na go ili su ga imali dok je korona kod njih bila na vrhuncu. Brojke su im sada nešto manje.

----------


## leptirica82

I da, endometrij 12 mm. Kaže da je to super.

----------


## LaraLana

Gle mozda su im druge mjerne jedinice za estradiol. Jel znas u kojoj je, pmol?? Ako je u pmol onda je po js 250 do 300.
Ovi folikuli od 10 i 11 ce vjetojatno biti nezrele js pa da se ne iznenadis. Sve je to normalno i vecinom svi imamo tako. Nemozemo.natjerati folikule da svi jednako rastu.

Transfer traje kratko tocno tako kako si rekla ali sad kad ti bude punkcija dok budes spavala ce probati probni transfer pa da znaju sto ih ceka, to svima rade jer ne prepustaju nista slucaju.

Endometrij ti je vrh. Meni je bio 14 mm.

----------


## leptirica82

LaraLana,
926 pg/mol. Preračunala u p/mol i to je 3400.

----------


## LaraLana

> LaraLana,
> 926 pg/mol. Preračunala u p/mol i to je 3400.


Druga je znaci mjerna jedinica, super...odlicno.

----------


## LaraLana

> LaraLana,
> 926 pg/mol. Preračunala u p/mol i to je 3400.


Nemam pojma kako se to preracunava al cini mi se nekako puno u pmol jer to je onda 11 js a po njihovoj mjernoj jedinici u pg 6 js.

Hocu ti reci da ne budes tuzna ako bude manje stanica vec ti je dr rekao da predpostavlja koliko ce biti.
Bitno je da se transfer odradi jer najgore je kad ostanes bez transfera a to se u Sistini koliko ja znam ne dogadja.

Sretno najsretnije i tebi i ostalim curama  :Heart:

----------


## leptirica82

LaraLana,
na netu ima preračunavanje za svaki hormon.

----------


## leptirica82

Opet mi cijelu poruku nije poslao.
Samo pozitiva. Znam da je dovoljna jedna dobra. Valjda će biti.

----------


## leptirica82

Po 3. put pišem. Nema opet cijele poruke ugl, večeras u 22.30 štoperica i petak u 9h kod njih. Jeste i vi tako imale?

----------


## LaraLana

Ja sam ranije isla na stop. Al nema ti to nikakve veze. Kad ti i u koliko odredi to postuj.
Meni je stop bio u 21 h a punkcija u 7.30 h s tim da gore na 5 katu sam morala biti u 7 h. I odmah ulazis u sobu i oblacis njihovu spavacicu.
A kako tad jos u 7 h glavni ulaz nije otvoren jer od 8 rade ulazila sam kroz hitnu i oni te puste gore na odjel.

Drugi put sam imala mislim u 21.30 h stop.
Sa sestrom ides do sale, dobijes jastuk pod glavu, dolazi anesteziolog pa onda dolaze dr. L i Boban i kad dr. L kaze idemo onda dobijes anesteziju.
Meni je isla i na ruku i.v. i maska na nos i usta.
Brzo si budna, ne brini, za 20-ak min.

Jel si sama dajes stop ili ides kod njih?
Nadam se da im je policijski sat ukinut, znam da su ukinuli pa opet vratili. Kako je sad?

----------


## leptirica82

Mislim da nema policijskog sata. Grad je živ navečer. Sve radi. Svi više-manje nose maske. Mi se čuvani maximalno. 
Muž mi daje. Pitala me imam li i da si dam večeras u 22.30.

----------


## Rikku

Evo ja sam danas imala pregled prije stimulacije i morali su mi hitno punktirati vodenu cistu od 5cm jer bi to smetalo postupku. Uveli me u salu, vezali, punktirali i ležala sam neko vrijeme u bolnici. Od danas krećem sa stimulacijom  :Smile: 

Upoznala sam i Medu s ovog foruma :Smile:

----------


## LaraLana

Da cista bi ti pojela stimulaciju. Eto i bolje da si dole u svakom slucaju.
Ma samo ti noge remenom stegnu da cure ne misle sad sta ti ja znam sto jer malo ispade nezgodno ovo "vezali".
To je da ne trznes nogama.

----------


## branca_i

Rikku, super da startaš!!! Ajme cure baš mi je drago da ste sve krenule. Samo da se nastavi s radom i dalje, da nam korona ne pomrsi planove...
E da, to vezanje, baš kako kaže LaraLana to je normalno kod zahvata, ništa dramatično, ali potrebno. Zvuči malo freaky, ali nije.... Ja prošla kod histeroskopije u St.

----------


## Medo2711

> Evo ja sam danas imala pregled prije stimulacije i morali su mi hitno punktirati vodenu cistu od 5cm jer bi to smetalo postupku. Uveli me u salu, vezali, punktirali i ležala sam neko vrijeme u bolnici. Od danas krećem sa stimulacijom 
> 
> Upoznala sam i Medu s ovog foruma


Ma da,zato si nestala i ne izlazis.Nadam se da je sve uredu.Dr.L je jako zadovoljan sa maternicom da je super,jedino ti losi nalazi...

----------


## Medo2711

cure ja sam rijesila papire i pregled sve super,svi divni,guzva velika.Ali tu ide sve brzo.Cekam da ne zovu kad stignu jajne.

----------


## Rikku

> Ma da,zato si nestala i ne izlazis.Nadam se da je sve uredu.Dr.L je jako zadovoljan sa maternicom da je super,jedino ti losi nalazi...


Da, zato sam nestala, nisam znala što me čeka haha. Sad tri dana antibiotika i nadati se da se neću razboljeti kao inače kad ih pijem. Jer baš se pitam što u slučaju da dobiješ temperaturu, a ne puštaju te uopće u zgradu jer na ulazu svima mjere. 

Medo, vi ostajete još u MK ili idete već? Ne mogu ti poslati pp, ne znam zašto. Ako je dr. L. zadovoljan, to je dobro, bit će bebinče kod tebe :Smile:

----------


## Rikku

> Ma samo ti noge remenom stegnu da cure ne misle sad sta ti ja znam sto jer malo ispade nezgodno ovo "vezali".
> To je da ne trznes nogama.


Meni su i ruke vezali, onako uz tijelo (mislim da su vidjeli da sam se uplašila), mislila sam da će mi prvo dati anesteziju, ali na kraju je sve išlo na živo, no ništa strašno, ako tko bude išao, da se ne boji. Bitno da se ide u postupak dalje jer kad je rekao da imam ogromnu cistu, odmah sam pomislila da je endometrioza narasla.

Uglavnom, sretna sam da idem u stimulaciju  :Smile:

----------


## leptirica82

Medo i Rikku, sretno.

----------


## leptirica82

Svašta već prošla. I ja bih vjerojatno bila izbezumljena. Bitno da si riješila i da krećeš. Jesu cistu probušili ili kako nekako drugačije? Sama se pikaš ili ideš k njima?  Ipak vidiš da nećeš tako dugo čekati mengu, da je stigla dosta brzo.

----------


## Rikku

> Svašta već prošla. I ja bih vjerojatno bila izbezumljena. Bitno da si riješila i da krećeš. Jesu cistu probušili ili kako nekako drugačije? Sama se pikaš ili ideš k njima?  Ipak vidiš da nećeš tako dugo čekati mengu, da je stigla dosta brzo.


Stigla je menga čak dan ranije, baš je nezgodno kad je ciklus ovako neredovit pa je i njima teže odrediti terapiju, a i stalno si pod stresom hoće ti menga raniti/kasniti pa se sve poremeti. Cistu su ispraznili, ušli unutra  i iglom isisali, tako sam ja vidjela/osjetila. Lazarevski je baš bio ljut što se uz svu terapiju koju mi je dao stvorila cista. Mislim, nije bio ljut na mene, nego općenito na tu situaciju.

No ajde, to je sad iza mene, da vidimo kako ću reagirati na stimulaciju ovih dana, pikam se sama. Dug je ovo put, ali ako na kraju bude bebinče, sve se isplati  :Smile: 

Hvala svima na podršci! Mislim da Acibadem oplođuje pola Europe, toliko sam stranih jezika danas čula.

----------


## Rikku

Danas definitivno nije moj dan. Nakon svega, sad sam obišla pola Skoplja da nađem Ester C i nigdje ga nema jer je neki problem s dobavljačem pa si to u RH kupite mada ja nisam našla Ester C u ovim omjerima kod nas. I sad mi još iz Croatia Airlines na mail jave da mi je let 31.8.otkazan. Not my day today :D

----------


## LaraLana

Jel nema ni u Sistini u ljekarni?
Pitaj ih zamjensko. Ako nema u tim omjerima od 1000 onda sigurno ima od 500 pa se dvije mogu piti ili nariktati dozu kak traze da se pije.

Rikku pa ti ces svejedno ici prije doma. Transfer ce se odraditi prije svakako a ovi ce ti ponuditi novi datum za povratak.

----------


## Rikku

> Jel nema ni u Sistini u ljekarni?
> Pitaj ih zamjensko. Ako nema u tim omjerima od 1000 onda sigurno ima od 500 pa se dvije mogu piti ili nariktati dozu kak traze da se pije.
> 
> Rikku pa ti ces svejedno ici prije doma. Transfer ce se odraditi prije svakako a ovi ce ti ponuditi novi datum za povratak.


Nema ni u Sistini, sve sam prošla ljekarne, ali imaju samo neki zamjenski u puno manjim omjerima. Uzela sam to i bit će dobro, što sad. 

A za let moram zvati i vidjeti koje mi datume uopće nude. To ću zvati možda kad saznam datum punkcije, teško je ovako kad ne znam hoću li imati kratki ili duži protokol.

----------


## leptirica82

Koji omjeru su u tabletama?
Imam ja kod sebe Ester C plus od Solgara. Ako hoćeš, dam ti pola. Ja ću si ga nadokupiti kad dođem kući.

----------


## LaraLana

> Nema ni u Sistini, sve sam prošla ljekarne, ali imaju samo neki zamjenski u puno manjim omjerima. Uzela sam to i bit će dobro, što sad. 
> 
> A za let moram zvati i vidjeti koje mi datume uopće nude. To ću zvati možda kad saznam datum punkcije, teško je ovako kad ne znam hoću li imati kratki ili duži protokol.


E upravo sam ti to htjela napisati. Sacekaj malo dok vidis situaciju. Obicno stimulacija traje tako nekome 9 dana a nekome 11, onda dok se odradi punkija pa ovisi koje ce embrije vratiti. Da dvodnevne, trodnevne ili petodnevne.

Ja sam odmah dan kasije od transfera letila nazad i normalno se ponasala. Jedino nisam nesto ono pretesko nosila.

----------


## Rikku

> Koji omjeru su u tabletama?
> Imam ja kod sebe Ester C plus od Solgara. Ako hoćeš, dam ti pola. Ja ću si ga nadokupiti kad dođem kući.


Taj sam i ja kupila u MK, ali puno su manji omjeri. Računam da će i taj biti ok. 

Problem je što nema letova, javili su mi za 30.8. izravni let i 3.9.s presjedanjem u Beču. Pa ti sad misli. Pitat ću u ponedjeljak doktora koliko otprilike će mi trajati stimulacija, ako on to može procijeniti.

----------


## leptirica82

Rikku,
Do pon ne ideš tamo? Kada te naručili?

----------


## Rikku

> Rikku,
> Do pon ne ideš tamo? Kada te naručili?


U ponedjeljak je uzv, nakon 4 dana uzimanja gonala, pa da vidimo proizvodi li mi tijelo išta. Vjerojatno ću ipak rezervirati 30.8.let pa nadoplatiti promjenu datuma ako će biti potrebno. Nije da baš imam izbora.

----------


## LaraLana

Rikku mislim da si bez problema mozes uzeti taj let 30.08. ako ne nude nis prije. Al sacekaj pon pa ces vjerojatno opet u srijedu na uzv pa ces znati vise.
Moze ti dr okvirno reci u dva dana kako ce se sto odvijati cim te vidi sad na uzv u pon.
Gle, netko prima stimulaciju 9 dana, netko 10 a netko i 11 dana kao ja npr u prvom postupku.
Pa sad racunaj. Da uzimas stimulaciju 11 dana, pa plus jos od toga kad dobijes stop do punkcije je 2 dana. To je 13 dana od pocetka stimulacije. 
Onda ovisi kakve ce ti embrije vracati. Dal dvodnevne, trodnevne ili petodnevne. Punkcija je nulti dan.
Ako s ovime racunas da ti vrate peti dan to je ukupo 18 dana u najduljoj varijanti.
To ti je onda tocno 30.08. ako danas startas s terapijom.

Al oni ti u Sistini najcesce vracaju dvodnevne i trodnevne embrije. Morala bi ekstra puno oplodjenih stanica pa da ih isto tako bude puno treci dan i da nemaju fragmentacija da bi se biolog odlucio da idu na peti dan.

----------


## leptirica82

LaraLana,
koje su tebi vratili? Ne sjećam se jesi to već spomenula. Možda mi je promaknulo. Sorry.

----------


## Medo2711

> Medo i Rikku, sretno.


Hvala i tebi  :Smile:

----------


## Medo2711

> Da, zato sam nestala, nisam znala što me čeka haha. Sad tri dana antibiotika i nadati se da se neću razboljeti kao inače kad ih pijem. Jer baš se pitam što u slučaju da dobiješ temperaturu, a ne puštaju te uopće u zgradu jer na ulazu svima mjere. 
> 
> Medo, vi ostajete još u MK ili idete već? Ne mogu ti poslati pp, ne znam zašto. Ako je dr. L. zadovoljan, to je dobro, bit će bebinče kod tebe


 Bok,mi smo se vec vratili u zg.Dosli na jedan dan,nismo ima vise vremena.Neznam,sa tim pp i ja sam se mucila jako...sretno ti zelim da sve dobro proce.Da nece biti vise problema nikakvih.. :Smile:

----------


## LaraLana

> LaraLana,
> koje su tebi vratili? Ne sjećam se jesi to već spomenula. Možda mi je promaknulo. Sorry.


Oba puta dvodnevne. Ja nisan puno stanica dobivala u stimulacijama.
I nemojte misliti da dvodnevni i trodnevni embriji nisu dobri. Obicno svi misle da su blastice (petodnevni embriji) jednako trudnoca. To uopce nije istini i blastica nikakva garancija nije. Znaci dobar embrij ne mora znaciti trudnocu. Ovdje nazalost u ivf postupku sreca igra veliku ulogu.

----------


## LaraLana

Evo ovdje imaju moji protokoli!!!

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/80273-K...mrzlica/page10

----------


## leptirica82

Cure,
Evo mene. Ležim još u sobi, odmaram.

----------


## branca_i

> Cure,
> Evo mene. Ležim još u sobi, odmaram.


Leptirice, sretnooooo!!!!

----------


## leptirica82

Ne znam zašto mi ne šalje poruku u komadu. 3 jajne stanice imam. Sutra će nas zvati da kažu kako se razvijaju. Bila neka smeđa dr. biolog. Ako bude stanica koje će se oploditi (a valjda će biti barem 1) :Smile:  onda je transfer vjerojatno u pon.

----------


## amelie79

Pozdrav svima a posebno Lari Lani. 
Lara Lana cesto razmisljam o tebi jer se izdvajas na ovim temama toliko da se ponekad pitam mozes li uopste biti stvarna. Resursa i podrske za ovakve zivotne teme zaista nema mnogo i voljela bih da te mogu imati blizu svakodnevno da ti postavljam bezbroj pitanja koja mi prolaze kroz glavu. 
Pocela sam citati ovaj forum nekad tokom 2019. kad sam pocela shvatati, mada ne i prihvatati, da ne pripadam vezi u kojoj se nalazim. Imam 41. godinu. Nikad nisam ni pokusavala zatrudniti jer nisam imala s kim. Trudila sam se da nadjem dobrog partnera i osnujem obitelj ali uvijek zavrsavala pod opterecenjem tudjih problema. Silom prilika sam pomogla odgojiti sestrino dijete koje je ispalo prilicno kvalitetna ljudska jedinka. 
Vec godinu i po sam gost u tudjem zivotu koji mi je postao jako tijesan. Slobodno vrijeme provodim s tudjim sedmogodisnjim djetetom koje me povremeno nicim izazvano zove mamom iako ima mamu za koju cesto vjerujem da je dobra mama. Ponekad kad sam umorna i ljuta mrzim ih sve i ljutim se zasto su se morali razmnozavati a danas samo gledaju kome da uvale dijete.  
Spremam se da se napokon vise fokusiram bas na sebe i posto me zelja da se potpuno ostvarim kao majka nikad nije napustila, razmisljam da se obratim ovoj klinici u Makedoniji i vidim da li sam uopste vise u mogucnosti da pokusam postati majka. A posto je moj trenutni partner ispucao sve izgovore zasto ne bi imao dijete sa mnom, od toga da ne bi ovom sedmogodisnjaku narusavao mir do zadnje brutalne izjave da bi radije skocio sa sedmog sprata nego vise ikad postao roditelj ja sam fakticki sama i isla bih sama u citav taj proces.  
Istrosena sam emotivno od svih odbijanja i nekoliko prilicno sociopatskih zakljucaka veza u kojima se ismijavala moja dob (cak i prije desetak godina) i iskrena zelja za potomstvom. Svejedno vjerujem da sam fizicki i velikim dijelom psihicki dosta jaka i kvalitetna osoba za jednog roditelja. 
Trenutno nemam nikakvo konkretno pitanje jer mjesecima u meni vri puno sastojaka boli, pa naidju periodi snage i odlucnosti ali nikako da napravim prve korake. S koronom i ogranicavanjem kretanja nije sjajan period ali vjerujem da se sve to moze uskladiti.

----------


## leptirica82

Ugl, došli u 9h. Otišla u sobu koja je jako dobra. Jednokrevetna, tv, wc, čisto, uredno. Došla sestra, popunili papire. Presvukla se. Ispraznila mjehur. Otišli u salu. Navikla neke zelene polučarape. Stavili braunilu. Stavili remen na noge da se ne mičem, kako ste pisale. Došao anesteziolog i dali mi injekciju. Malo se vrti u glavi (to je normalno). Zaspala u roku 10ak sek. Sjećam se onda tek premještaja na krevet u sobu. Primam infuziju. Imam gazu koju će mi izvaditi.

----------


## leptirica82

Još mora m ležati, kojih 45 min i idem van.  :Smile:  gledam tv i surfam. I iščekujem sutra.

----------


## LaraLana

Leptirica jesi vidjela gore u postovima sto sam ti pisala? 
U jednom postu sam ti i link ostavila.

Od biologa ako je smedja ima Aneta s naocalama ( ona je glavna), i ima Blagica. Marija je plava i dugu kosu ima, mlada cura. I ima jos jedan decko taman s naocalama. To su biolozi/embriolozi. I Boban naravno koji radi i na donorskom programu.

----------


## leptirica82

LaraLana, jesam. Pročitala i tvoj protokol.

----------


## leptirica82

Evo odmaram. Dobila i terapiju s kojom krećem večeras.

----------


## leptirica82

LaraLana, znam da si pričala da ni ti ne dobiješ puno stanica. Nadam se da će od ove 3 barem nešto biti.

----------


## Inesz

Cure, sretno u postupcima!

@amelie79, dobro došla na forum!

----------


## branca_i

Leptirice, ajde kad budeš mogla napiši sto ti je odredio dr L uzimati nakon punkcije.... Plizzzz

----------


## branca_i

Amelie79, samo hrabro i ne posustaj! Ni u kom slučaju....

----------


## leptirica82

Vaginalete Utrogestan 2x400 mg vaginalno (imaju zajedno za oralnu i vaginalno upotrebu. 2u1, nisam to znala. Ma dan transfera bi ih trebala popiti. Ženu 2x u ljekarni tražila tbl za piti.

----------


## leptirica82

Nestaju li vama poruke ili samo meni? Uz Utrogestan večeras i Estrofem 2x2mg, Decortin 1x5mg, Impryl. Od sutra Aspirin 1x100mg. Večer prije transfera u 20h Prolutex ampula. Koliko sam shvatila, ona može i u trbuh i u rame. Ispravite me ako griješim.

----------


## leptirica82

amelie79, dobro došla. Pitaj sve što te zanima. To je velika hrabrost, krenuti sama hrabro dalje. Ne daj da te netko sputava. Želim ti da uspiješ. Ako si se odlučila na ovaj korak, kreni što prije s papirologijom. Dok se to riješi, pa odeš u Makedoniju pa se vratiš, dok dođe materijal...puno sreće ti želim, koje god odluke bile. I da, LanaLara nam je izvor informacija i podrške svima.

----------


## branca_i

Leptirice, jesi Impryl kupila doli u Mk, ili si ga našla u Rh? Čula sam da je cijena oko 50 eura....

----------


## leptirica82

Kupila sve danas kod njih u ljekarni. Sve zajedno 3900 denara. Sam Impryl oko 3000 bio. Za Prolutex smo kupili iglu da si ga dam.

----------


## leptirica82

Čula na vijestima da kroz Srbiju moramo imati negativan test. Vi koji ste zrakoplov super, ali mi došli autom. Ne znam gdje provjeriti mora li se imati i ako samo prolazimo kroz Srbiju. Ukoliko moramo, onda ga u pon moramo napraviti kod njih u bolnici.

----------


## LaraLana

Amelie79, dobro ti nama dosla!
Stvarna sam i glavom i bradom  :Smile:   :Smile:  

Ovdje na forumu ces zaista naci podrusku i to znas. 
A ja znam da su moji postovi pomogli mnogim zenama samicama koje su se dvoumile da se odluce na postupak u Makedoniji i da se rijesi predrasuda o Makedoncima!
I to mi je posebno drago.

Izgleda smo isto godiste. Ja prije vec sam pocela traziti gdje mogu obaviti postupak za samice sam tocno znala da zelim postati majka. Nije to doslo preko noci. Bilo je tu dugo razmisljanja i vaganja i to dobre dvije godine. Tad sam vec neko vrijeme bila bez partnera a kako je vrijeme odmicalo zelja je sve veca bila.

Da se razumijemo nije bilo lako, nije niti sada. Takav sklop u glavi moras napraviti i biti psihicki jak da te nista ne izbaci iz takta.
Ja nisam bila dobro prihvacena odlukom od okoline, rodbine, prijatelja itd. Na to se mora biti spreman. To trebaju sve samice znati. Ne razmisljamo svi isto i puno zena u startu kaze "ja se tako na takav nacin ne zelim ostvariti kao majka". Postujem!!!

Ja sam samo iz jednog razloga se odlucila nakon prve trudnoce probati jos jednom je taj da moja 
M. ne ostane sama. Zajedno ce im biti lakse ako budu u njih upirali prstom.
Nije mi bilo lako ni financijski jer me je prvi postupak zajedno znaci s kupnjom materijala dosao oko 8000 eura.
Sama stimulacija mi je bila 2000 eura jer imam nizak amh pa sam u velikim dozama gonal primala. A sam ivf postupak je mislim kostao 1650 eura. I tako nakupi se toga.

Onda doci ce vrijeme kad djeca svasta pitaju i tako dalje i tako dalje da ne zatrpavam temu. Ispricavam se osoblju foruma al posto Amelie treba skupiti 10 postova da bi slala poruku sam vise toga napisala pa Amelie ako zelis pisi da mozes slati poruke pa me pitaj sto god te zanima.

Imas moju apsolutnu podrsku i glavu gore.

----------


## LaraLana

Dugo sam oboje dojila. Njega jos uvijek dojim i jos se budi nocu. Kako nisam imala pomoc od nikoga a rodila sam carskim rezom bila sam prisiljena uzeti nam pomoc pa tako da nam je teta dolazila svaki dan bar na dva sata. 
Nije lako hendlati dvoje djece sam, al sve u roku sluzbe.
Lakse je kad malo narastu pa se bar sami mogu oboci, bar to!

----------


## Mia38

> Pozdrav svima a posebno Lari Lani. 
> Lara Lana cesto razmisljam o tebi jer se izdvajas na ovim temama toliko da se ponekad pitam mozes li uopste biti stvarna. Resursa i podrske za ovakve zivotne teme zaista nema mnogo i voljela bih da te mogu imati blizu svakodnevno da ti postavljam bezbroj pitanja koja mi prolaze kroz glavu. 
> Pocela sam citati ovaj forum nekad tokom 2019. kad sam pocela shvatati, mada ne i prihvatati, da ne pripadam vezi u kojoj se nalazim. Imam 41. godinu. Nikad nisam ni pokusavala zatrudniti jer nisam imala s kim. Trudila sam se da nadjem dobrog partnera i osnujem obitelj ali uvijek zavrsavala pod opterecenjem tudjih problema. Silom prilika sam pomogla odgojiti sestrino dijete koje je ispalo prilicno kvalitetna ljudska jedinka. 
> Vec godinu i po sam gost u tudjem zivotu koji mi je postao jako tijesan. Slobodno vrijeme provodim s tudjim sedmogodisnjim djetetom koje me povremeno nicim izazvano zove mamom iako ima mamu za koju cesto vjerujem da je dobra mama. Ponekad kad sam umorna i ljuta mrzim ih sve i ljutim se zasto su se morali razmnozavati a danas samo gledaju kome da uvale dijete.  
> Spremam se da se napokon vise fokusiram bas na sebe i posto me zelja da se potpuno ostvarim kao majka nikad nije napustila, razmisljam da se obratim ovoj klinici u Makedoniji i vidim da li sam uopste vise u mogucnosti da pokusam postati majka. A posto je moj trenutni partner ispucao sve izgovore zasto ne bi imao dijete sa mnom, od toga da ne bi ovom sedmogodisnjaku narusavao mir do zadnje brutalne izjave da bi radije skocio sa sedmog sprata nego vise ikad postao roditelj ja sam fakticki sama i isla bih sama u citav taj proces.  
> Istrosena sam emotivno od svih odbijanja i nekoliko prilicno sociopatskih zakljucaka veza u kojima se ismijavala moja dob (cak i prije desetak godina) i iskrena zelja za potomstvom. Svejedno vjerujem da sam fizicki i velikim dijelom psihicki dosta jaka i kvalitetna osoba za jednog roditelja. 
> Trenutno nemam nikakvo konkretno pitanje jer mjesecima u meni vri puno sastojaka boli, pa naidju periodi snage i odlucnosti ali nikako da napravim prve korake. S koronom i ogranicavanjem kretanja nije sjajan period ali vjerujem da se sve to moze uskladiti.


Amelie osobno smatram da u ovom pitanju zena treba misliti iskljucivo na sebe i svoje želje.... u nekoj slicnoj poziciji sam pa te razumijem... želim ti sreću i samo hrabro!

----------


## LF2

U Makedoniji imaju Utrogestan od 200 mg pa je lakše staviti dvije nego četiri od 100 mg odjednom. U Hrvatskoj nema od 200 mg. Ja sam si nešto i tamo uzela jer mi je bilo lakše. Prolutex u Hrvatskoj košta oko 650 kn kutija u kojoj je 7 injekcija, za tjedan dana. U Makedoniji su malo jeftinije.
Ja sam s Prolutexom prestala u osmom tjednu. 
Obzirom da 8 tjedana Prolutexa košta oko 5000 kn, pitala sam HZZO ali ne pokrivaju oni to.
Impryl nisam kupila. To sam pila tri mjeseca za postupak u Turskoj i meni osobno preskupo.
Obzirom da cijelu trudnoću moramo piti vitamine ja sam od početka krenula sa Elenatal, sad sam na Elebaby. Bitno mi je da ima taj aktivni oblik folne.

----------


## branca_i

Utrogestana imam 2 kutije od po 100 mg, ali ću pitat dr kad krenem s postupkom da mi da na recept još. Folat uzimam od Solgara, teže ga podnosim pa bi mogla kad potrošim preći na Elenatal. Ovo drugo sto sve sponinjete pitat ću dr ako mi što još moze dati na recept. Stvarno je sve skupa skupo.... I još ono zamrzavanje....

----------


## LF2

Sve ide na recept, estrofem, Utrogestan, aspirin, Decortin... sve što možete uzmite na recept jer eto, Impryl je skup. A Prolutex preskup.

----------


## leptirica82

Ne znam za Prolutex, dobila od njih jednu bočicu za dan prije transfera. Kupila injekcije za dati. Što ću to dobiti i za kasnije?
Što se onda isplati kupiti u Mkd?

----------


## leptirica82

Cure,
zna li koja gdje se daje Prolutex injekcija? Guza ili? Mislim da su mi spominjali da može u rame ali sam bila još malo ošamućena.

----------


## LF2

Ja sam si davala u trbuh. 
U Makedoniji sam kupila za dva tjedna. Dalje nisam jer nisam znala hoće se primiti ili ne. Mislim, u Makedoniji je jeftinije ali ne toliko. Mislim da je jedna injekcija 10 eura. Znači, kutija od 7 komada je 70 eura. To je 520 kn. Kod nas 650. Tako da i da kupiš u MK, kolko ćeš kupiti? Za svih 12 tjedana? Mislim da se to ne isplati. Kupi za dva tri tjedna i daj bože da se primi i onda ćeš ih morat kupiti u Hrvatskoj. Al onda će ti biti svejedno jer ćeš bit sretna što si trudna  :Smile: 
Prvo mi je rečeno da ću uzimati 12 tjedana, ali mi je poslije rekao da probam barem do 8 tjedna jer sam mu rekla da mi je to previše. 12 tjedana je oko 7800 kn.

----------


## LaraLana

Ja sam prvi put kod njih dobila u guzu isto kao i diazepam prije transfera a drugi put su mi isto tako kao i vama rekli vecer prije transfera u trbuh.
Ja ih uopce nisam vise niti koristila..samo vaginalete sto se tice progesterona. Ovo im je sad izgleda novi ali skupi protokol.

Cure sve sto mozete na recept uzmite!

----------


## LaraLana

Da dobro to LF govori, uzmi samo koliko ti treba do bete.

----------


## leptirica82

Cure, zvali iz laba. Imamo sva 3 embrija.

----------


## leptirica82

U pon je transfer.

----------


## leptirica82

Prazne poruke šalje. Zamrzavanje je 813 eura definitivno tak da to moramo platiti ako želimo zamrzavanje. Kako ste se odlučili vratiti 1 ili 2? Nisam našla koliko je veća uspješnost trudnoće s 2 embrija?

----------


## leptirica82

Rikku, kada ti moraš biti na uzv u pon?

----------


## LaraLana

Nemoj niti traziti uspjesnost! I oni imaju svoje zakone koliko embrija se smije vratiti.
Ja sam po 2 embrija.

Na dan transfera ih pitaj kakvi su embriji.
Dal imaju fragmentacija i koliko stanicni su. Mogu biti od 4 stanice pa do 10 stanica. Moze i 12 stanicni biti al ne tako cesto.
Obicno kazu koliki je i endometrij.

I nemoj guglati. Opusti se. Imas 3 embrija od moguca 3 i to je super. Nadam se da ce te sva tri docekati u pon.

----------


## leptirica82

I ja se nadam.

----------


## LF2

Bravoooo, ovo je odlično. Imaš 100% oplođenih, to je za pohvalu. 
Ovo za smrzavanje mi i dalje nije jasno kako može biti toliko skupo a pogotovo da prva godina nije uključena. Prva godina mora biti besplatna pogotovo jer ne mora značiti da će svima uspjeti. Nego, što se dešava?! Vi sad platite, a nedaj bože da ne uspije eto vas opet na transfeu za dva tri mjeseca. 
Jedino mogu razumjeti ako je FET uključen.
Nigdje nisam naišla podatak da je smrzavanje tolko skupo. Jedino ako ne šalju negdje vani na čuvanje a ne kod sebe.

----------


## LF2

I stvarno pohvala embriolozima što se tiče oplodnje.

----------


## LaraLana

Dobro jel itko od vas pokusao kontaktirati hzzo pa da pitate za placanje preostalih embrija?
Oni to moraju znati, pa sklopili su ugovor s njima/Makedoncima!!!

----------


## LaraLana

> Cure, sretno u postupcima!
> 
> @amelie79, dobro došla na forum!


Inesz, dal ti mozda znas ove detalje kako je tocno s tim placanjem kod nas u privatnim klinikama koje imaju sklopljen ugovor s hzzo-om za ivf postupke?

Sto se kod nas placa od strane pacijenta?
Mislim da bi isto trebalo vrijediti i za ugovor sa Sistinom.
Ne vidim razloga da bude drugacije.

----------


## LF2

LaraLana, nažalost, može biti drugačije jer nama kada HZZO daje zeleno svjetlo mi se vodimo kao njihove osiguranice. Znači, ako je makedonski zakon takav, postupa se tako. 
Što znači, ako njihov fond pokriva sve osim smrzavanja onda i naš HZZO mora tako. 
Ko npr. u Pragu HZZO plaća samo nekih 1000 eura za postupak jer je tako kod njih. Smrzavanje je prvu godinu besplatno i onda 150 eura naredne godine.

Frendica je bila kod Škvorca, on ima preko HZZO-A, nisu spominjali plaćanje, bar što se tiče prve godine. Za dalje ne znam. Po meni i ove naše poliklinike koje imaju sklopljen ugovor sa HZZO ne bi trebale plaćati smrzavanje jer je u bolnicama to pokriveno. 
Ne znam, nisam pametna.

----------


## LaraLana

A nemam pojma onda sto bi ti rekla al zbilja je preskupo. I sto kazes ako je tako pa je mozda i FET ukljucen u tu cijenu.

A nazalost kad i cure koje su bile me pisu...evo koka je zadnja bila i platila 813 eura pa mozda zna detalje.
Obicno se cure jave idem i jave transfer i rezultat i to je to.

Dajte cure molim vas pisite radi drugih jer su sve info dobro dosle.
Sto bi ja dala da sam prije 7 godina imala ovoliko informacija.

----------


## LF2

Evo sad čitam forum za Betaplus i Škvorc preko HZZO-a, prva godina je besplatna. Kod Škvorca se ni FET ne plaća. Jedino što u tim poliklinikama ne pokrivaju anesteziju kod punkcije. Tako je netko napisao na formu.

----------


## LF2

Ili to da je FET uključen ili pohranjuju negdje vani pa je zato skuplje. Ali ako je tako, trebale bi cure znati gdje su embriji? Što ne? 
Možda pričam bzvze, ali za sad su mi to jedina logična objašnjenja.

----------


## LF2

Cure su sad uzbuđene  :Smile:  i neka su, nek im svima uspije. 
Poslije će razmišljati o tome. Nisam ni ja ništa pitala, zamisli...meni su usmeno to sve rekli  :Smile: . Može biti totalno druga priča...
U tom trenutku me samo zanimalo koliko se oplodilo i kolika će biti beta.
Budu se javile kad se sve slegne.

----------


## LF2

> Čula na vijestima da kroz Srbiju moramo imati negativan test. Vi koji ste zrakoplov super, ali mi došli autom. Ne znam gdje provjeriti mora li se imati i ako samo prolazimo kroz Srbiju. Ukoliko moramo, onda ga u pon moramo napraviti kod njih u bolnici.


Leptirica, sinoć mi je frendica iz Srbije došla busom u Hrvatsku, ništa je nisu tražili. Ako si državljanin Hrvatske, ne treba ništa. 
Daj bolje nazovi granični prijelaz i pitaj. Vidiš da se mjenja i sata u sat.

----------


## leptirica82

Meni je ovo preko telefona danas rekao dr. koji me zvao. Bistru nisam jučer vidjela.

----------


## leptirica82

LF2, budem. Ali ako je ušla iz Srbije u RH, nema problema. Nama je bitno ući iz Mkd u Srbiji, dalje sve može. Zvat ćemo prijelaz. Ako ne, morat ćemo se ići testirati.

----------


## leptirica82

Jeste vi dr. L I dr. B što kupile, u smislu neko piće ili nešto tako nakon transfera kad ste dolazile?

----------


## leptirica82

U pon ću ih probati pitati je li kasnije FET u cijeni. U onom predračun nema stavke zamrzavanje tak da očito to ipak moramo same platiti.

----------


## LaraLana

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/83065-P...inikama/page55

Evo pogledajte ovdje sto je inesz napisala.
Bilo je i kod nas svasta. FET 4500 kn.

----------


## LaraLana

> Cure su sad uzbuđene  i neka su, nek im svima uspije. 
> Poslije će razmišljati o tome. Nisam ni ja ništa pitala, zamisli...meni su usmeno to sve rekli . Može biti totalno druga priča...
> U tom trenutku me samo zanimalo koliko se oplodilo i kolika će biti beta.
> Budu se javile kad se sve slegne.


Opcenito sam mislila na sve cure. Puno je njih bilo sto napisu po par postova i nestanu.
Iskreno jedina sam ja tu od samog pocetka i sad vi jer je hzzo u igri pa ste u postupku pa pisete. Inace se slabo pise i gotovo nikako da se cure jave.

----------


## LaraLana

> Jeste vi dr. L I dr. B što kupile, u smislu neko piće ili nešto tako nakon transfera kad ste dolazile?


Mislim da je to kod njih zabranjeno. Ako ti zastitar vidi vrecicu moras ju ostaviti dole na informaciji glavnom pultu i reci za koga je.
Jedino ako uspijed prosvercati u torbi.

----------


## jelena.O

Zašto neki imaju osjećaj da moraju još i nešto pokloniti,nema veze s ovim temom,nego općenito s životom. Tako mi se jedna žena u bolnici ispričavala kak nije stigla ništ kupiti za doktora :Rolling Eyes:  :Shock:  :Sad:

----------


## leptirica82

Mislim da imam pravo pitati jeste li ili niste. Pitala sam za postupak i dr. ovdje konkretno i vezano je uz ova 2 doktora. Vaše je da odgovorite, a ne da se ikog osuđuje. LaraLana, hvala na info.

----------


## leptirica82

Ako kršim neka pravila, moje isprike adminu.

----------


## leptirica82

Nedostaje dio odgovorite ako želite. Na ovoj stranici smo našle hrpu informacija koje ne bi nigdje mogle naći. LaraLana je nepresušni izvor, a i ostale cure koje su bile. Nadam se da će i od nas ostati koja korisna informacija za sve ostale cure koje će doći.

----------


## Munkica

Leptirice82, ako zelis zahvaliti dr, mozda da napises pismo. Osobno je, ne dovodis sebe ili dr. u potencijalno nezgodnu situaciju i mislim da je lijep znak paznje koji ce doktoru ostati sigurno u sjecanju. 
Ja sam svojoj dr. tako zahvalila. 
Samo prijedlog  :Smile:

----------


## branca_i

LaraLana, stvarno si nešto posebno i hvala ti sto si uvijek spremna pomoći i dati pametan savjet. Ovaj podforum definitivno ima smisla i veeelikim dijelom zahvaljujući tebi. Ovo je sve skupa puno lakše prolaziti zbog tebe i drugih sličnih cura. Samo nastavimo tako s podrškom i pozitivom!!!
Leptirice, drzim fige na najjače za nastavak!!!!

----------


## leptirica82

Munkica i branca,
hvala vam curke. Javim vam u pon kako je prošlo.

----------


## LaraLana

Hvala vam cure  :Heart: 
Drago mi je da mogu pomoci i samo nastavite pisati jer je onda puno lakse uz cure i podrsku  :grouphug:

----------


## Rikku

> Rikku, kada ti moraš biti na uzv u pon?


U 9h imam prvi uzv pa ćemo vidjeti. Nemam nuspojava od gonala zasad nikakvih, što je super jer sam recimo na kontracepciju reagirala užasno. Nadam se da će biti par folikulića i da kvalitetu neće ugroziti endometrioza. Svakako ću zamrznuti ako išta bude viška, 813 eura sam pripremila. 

Super da imaš 3 embrija, svaka čast! Bit će bebica sigurno  :Smile:

----------


## leptirica82

Rikku, ja u 10.45. Vjerojatno se onda nećemo sresti. Ali želim ti sreću na uzv. Javi sve.

----------


## Bambina1

Curke, ja sam bila u 2 mjesecu ove godine i receno nam je da ne placamo prvu godinu nista. Ostala su nam dva zamrznuta i potpisali smo onaj papir da ih oni zamrzavaju i nigdje nije bilo napisano, koliko se sjećam, da ista placam. Ja se nadam iduci mjesec ici, al bome sad ste me uplasili pa cu ih kontaktirati i za to..

----------


## Rikku

> Rikku, ja u 10.45. Vjerojatno se onda nećemo sresti. Ali želim ti sreću na uzv. Javi sve.


Javit ću svakako sve, a držim fige da ti se embriji prime i da dobiješ bebicu ili bebice.

Mogu reći da mi je lijepo u Skopju, osjećam se kao doma. Mada ne idem skoro nikamo osim u restorane jesti, grad ima odličnu vibru. A restorani su prejeftini ovdje gdje sam ja, još uvijek nisam platila ručak više od 30kn :Smile:

----------


## Rikku

> Curke, ja sam bila u 2 mjesecu ove godine i receno nam je da ne placamo prvu godinu nista. Ostala su nam dva zamrznuta i potpisali smo onaj papir da ih oni zamrzavaju i nigdje nije bilo napisano, koliko se sjećam, da ista placam. Ja se nadam iduci mjesec ici, al bome sad ste me uplasili pa cu ih kontaktirati i za to..


Kako je čudno da daju različite informacije. Ja sam isto bila krajem 2.mjeseca i Boban mi je rekao da se zamrzavanje plaća, kao što mi je napisao u mailu. Uglavnom, novac imam, sad još samo da imam i folikula za zamrznuti.

----------


## Bambina1

S menom su se dogovarali jos krajem prosle godine pa su mozda imali druga pravila.. Rikku - imati ces sigurno  :Kiss:  :Kiss:

----------


## Medo2711

> Kako je čudno da daju različite informacije. Ja sam isto bila krajem 2.mjeseca i Boban mi je rekao da se zamrzavanje plaća, kao što mi je napisao u mailu. Uglavnom, novac imam, sad još samo da imam i folikula za zamrznuti.


Sretno ti zelim i ostalima curama koje idu u postupak ili fet... :Smile: 
Cure koliko ste cekale odgovor i makedonije za njihovo odobrenje i dogovor kad dolazi materijal?

----------


## Rikku

> Sretno ti zelim i ostalima curama koje idu u postupak ili fet...
> Cure koliko ste cekale odgovor i makedonije za njihovo odobrenje i dogovor kad dolazi materijal?


Ja sam bila u 2.mj. na konzultacijama i rekao je da materijal stiže sredinom 4.mj., a da onda postupak kreće u 5.mj. Onda je došla korona i sve se poremetilo. No mislim da se čeka mjesec i pol - dva u prosjeku, ali imam samo svoje iskustvo iz kojeg crpim zaključak :D

Za odobrenje mi nisu ništa javili, samo da je materijal stigao. Bobica me nazvao na viber i rekao da je to stiglo i da se odmah javim Lazarevskom na mail.

----------


## LaraLana

> Sretno ti zelim i ostalima curama koje idu u postupak ili fet...
> Cure koliko ste cekale odgovor i makedonije za njihovo odobrenje i dogovor kad dolazi materijal?


Medo ja sam ti matetijal cekala vrlo malo jer sam pitala Bonana odmah kakav sistem narucivanja imaju. Kad mi je rekao da je to kad se nakupi malo pacijenata i da je to odprilike 3 puta godisnje onda mi je javio 2 tjedna prije da ce uskoro ici narudzba i tako sam isla krajem 3 mjeseca a materijal je dosao sredinom 4 mj. Znaci 2 tjedna sam cekala. 
Mogla sam u postupak ici odmah u petom jesecu ali zbog posla i svojih drugih razloga sam odlucila u lipnju ici i bio je uspjesan.

Za odobrenje ne brini. Mislim da to nikome ne javljaju. Boban ti radi pri minisarstvu zdravlja i cetvrtkom imaju sastanke vezano za sve oblike donacija. Tako je bar bilo prije kad sam ja bila u postupcima. 
Svima se odobre postupci jer imaju reguliran takav zakon donacije. Ne znam sto bi se moralo dogoditi da nekoga odbiju.
Javit ce ti kad matetijal stigne. Jedino ga mozes kontaktirati dal je i kad je naruceno.

----------


## LaraLana

Rikku za uzv sutra  :fige:

----------


## Medo2711

Hvala cure na savjetu.Nesto sam ja skuzila Bobana da uskoro stize materjal.Zato sam morala zurno dolje da me ubace u njihovo zdrastvo.Zato nisam mogla mjenjati datum konzulzacija.Tako je reko,tako da ja ocekujem mozda 9 i 10 mj.Sta bi mi i pasalo  :Smile: ...poslat cu ja njemu poruku za koji tj.Toliko uzbudena da nemrem docekati. :Smile: ...Rikku sretno na uzv,javlja novosti.

----------


## branca_i

Sto se tiče materijala - spermatozoidi meni su rekli da će doći najkasnije u 10.mj. A ti si Medo2771 za donaciju jajnih stanica, koliko se sjećam da sam pročitala....

----------


## Tamara@

Drage cure, isčitala sam cijelu ovu temu jer mi se čini da od mene ništa s mojim stanicama, i sad razmišljam kako i što dalje, a najvažnije mi je do koje godine hzzo funancira donaciju u Mk. Tu sam naišla da se spominje do 42. godine, ali nigdje ne mogu naći službenu info. Jel to sigurno do 42.? 
I još nešto, iz vašeg iskustva, ako npr. kad navršim 41. odlučim na donaciju, krenem pisati zahtjev i dogovarati, hoću li sigurno u tih godinu dana (do 42.) stići obaviti postupak? Vidim da ima dosta čekanja.. 
Hvala na odgovoru!

----------


## LF2

Tamara, u godinu dana stigneš sve.
Ja sam stvarno dugo čekala odobrenje od HZZO-a, tri mjeseca.
Jajne stanice isto 3-4 mjeseca. Tako mi se potrefilo.
U 6 mjesecu predala zahtjev na HZZO, jajne stanice stigle u prosincu. U trećem mjesecu sljedeće godine sam bila na postupku. 
Ne vjerujem da ćeš duže od toga čekati. Vidim sa se curama to prije sve riješilo.
Bitno da obaviš sve i da ti stignu jajne stanice do tad.
Medo, jajne stanice naručuju svakih 3-4 mjeseca.

----------


## LaraLana

> Drage cure, isčitala sam cijelu ovu temu jer mi se čini da od mene ništa s mojim stanicama, i sad razmišljam kako i što dalje, a najvažnije mi je do koje godine hzzo funancira donaciju u Mk. Tu sam naišla da se spominje do 42. godine, ali nigdje ne mogu naći službenu info. Jel to sigurno do 42.? 
> I još nešto, iz vašeg iskustva, ako npr. kad navršim 41. odlučim na donaciju, krenem pisati zahtjev i dogovarati, hoću li sigurno u tih godinu dana (do 42.) stići obaviti postupak? Vidim da ima dosta čekanja.. 
> Hvala na odgovoru!


Tamara sad sam vidjela slucajno na drugoj temi da si pisala u vezi nalaza hormona.
Znam da ovdje nije tema i da ti curi vrijeme ali samo cu ti reci da sam ja s 34 godine losije nalaze od tebe imala i dr. Lazarevski nije ni trepnu na to. Zanimalo ga je najvise koliko antralnih folikula imam.
Rodila sam dvoje Sistinske djecice!!!

Ne znam koliko postupaka si vec prosla.
Ako te sto zanima slobodno se javi i pitaj.

----------


## vedre

Tamara, naši ti financiraju do navršene 42.god. Tebi je najvaznije da do tada dobijes odobrenje i da odes u Mk na prvi razgovor i odabir donora. Nakon toga nije bitno da li si prešla 42.god.
Ja sam imala situaciju i mislila sam da donaciju trebam obaviti do navršene 42.god ali tete iz hzzoa su mi to objasnile.

----------


## vedre

Kada dobiješ odobrenje onda ga svako 3mj trebaš produžiti. Pošalješ hzzou tada mail da ti produže rjesenje i u roku par dana dobijes papire na kućnu adresu.

----------


## vedre

Cure..ja sam dobila prije 2 dana ali cekam slj mengu i napokon krećem. Nadam se da se sa granicama opet nece iskomplicirati. Sada stalno mijenjaju i letove.

----------


## Tamara@

LaraLana hvala! I čestitam na bebicama, divno je da ih imaš dvoje i da se oni medjusobno imaju

----------


## Tamara@

Vidjela sam, ako se dobro sjećam, da si imala nizak AMH i visok FSH, i da ti je odmah uspjelo - to je wow!! Vjerojatno kombinacija dobre terapije i sreće. A i mladosti. Ja imam vršni FSH oko 14 a AMH mi šeta od 3 do 4, uz endometriozu i priraslice od operacije jajovoda u 20-tima, visoke godine (40) a i dragi ima dosta loš spermiogram (OAS). Imala sam jedan stimulirani postupak sa 300 menopura i dobila dvije od kojih se jedna oplodila i bila mi je vraćena (to je nama bilo wow

----------


## Tamara@

Svjesna sam malih šansi.. i iz ovih stopa bi npr. kod dr. L ali ne možemo si to priuštiti, pa sam osudjena na HZZO. O donaciji sam počela malo razmišljati.. Zanimljiva je ljudska narav.. krenuli smo jako realno i opušteno u postupke.. ako uspije uspije, ako ne ne, nema veze, bitno da smo mi zajedno.. donacija ni na kraju pameti (nisam niti znala na početku da to uopće postoji) Ali kako vrijeme prolazi razmatram i druge opcije.. malo sam kontradiktorna sama sebi i tom početnom stavu.. Moram priznati da me puno toga muči vezano uz donaciju. Prvo, moj dragi ne želi ni čuti za to, morali bi punooooo razgovarati prije. Nadalje, muči me okolina kojoj bi lagala (zatajila donaciju) i to bi me razdiralo. I na kraju - muči me što i da li reći djetetu pa bi me i to laganje razdiralo. Uf.. No, da ne zatrpavam temu sa psihološkim aspektima sada..

----------


## Tamara@

> Tamara, naši ti financiraju do navršene 42.god. Tebi je najvaznije da do tada dobijes odobrenje i da odes u Mk na prvi razgovor i odabir donora. Nakon toga nije bitno da li si prešla 42.god.
> Ja sam imala situaciju i mislila sam da donaciju trebam obaviti do navršene 42.god ali tete iz hzzoa su mi to objasnile.


Hvala ti! To mi je jako korisna informacija!

----------


## domaćica

> Svjesna sam malih šansi.. i iz ovih stopa bi npr. kod dr. L ali ne možemo si to priuštiti, pa sam osudjena na HZZO. O donaciji sam počela malo razmišljati.. Zanimljiva je ljudska narav.. krenuli smo jako realno i opušteno u postupke.. ako uspije uspije, ako ne ne, nema veze, bitno da smo mi zajedno.. donacija ni na kraju pameti (nisam niti znala na početku da to uopće postoji) Ali kako vrijeme prolazi razmatram i druge opcije.. malo sam kontradiktorna sama sebi i tom početnom stavu.. Moram priznati da me puno toga muči vezano uz donaciju. Prvo, moj dragi ne želi ni čuti za to, morali bi punooooo razgovarati prije. Nadalje, muči me okolina kojoj bi lagala (zatajila donaciju) i to bi me razdiralo. I na kraju - muči me što i da li reći djetetu pa bi me i to laganje razdiralo. Uf.. No, da ne zatrpavam temu sa psihološkim aspektima sada..


Draga Tamara, ne mogu tvrditi za druge, ali vjerujem da je velika većina nas sve to prošla kao i ti. Ja jesam. i kad su mi u bolnici predložili donaciju js, rekla sam nema šanse. I nisam ni razmišljala o tome više. Tri godine nakon toga sam potražila drugo mišljenje, bilo je isto samo sa puno lošijim nalazima. I tada mi se dogodio preokret u glavi i odlučila sam u roku 24h da idem u to. Možda mi je trebalo vrijeme, možda sam trebala još sazrijeti u glavi... ne znam.. ali jesam. i da, ne mislim nikome govoriti o tome i nitko ne  zna da smo predali papire i da čekamo poziv...i zasad sam takvog mišljenja. Ne vidim u tome ništa loše. Svi naši prijatelji i rodbina dobivaju bebe i nitko nikad nije ni pomislio kako, nitko ne pita... možda i oni imaju svoju tajnu. Zato samo hrabro i samo onako kako se vi osjećate. Jer u cijeloj priči bitni ste samo vi i radite to zbog sebe..ne zbog rodbine, prijatelja ili susjeda i njihovo mišljenje u toj priči nije bitno kao vaše. Stoga, želim puno sreće što god odlučili!

----------


## Rikku

Evo prvi uzv nakon 4 dana stimulacije: endometrij 5 cm, zasad još nijedan folikul iznad 10mm. Dr L. je bio smiren pa to uzimam kao dobar znak. Pijem dalje gonale, a u srijedu novi uzv :Smile: 

Tamara, ako želiš dijete, ne razmišljaj o drugima. Razmišljaj koliko će ti sreće donijeti to malo biće i ispuniti život. Nemoj to propustiti zbog drugih.

----------


## domaćica

> Cure..ja sam dobila prije 2 dana ali cekam slj mengu i napokon krećem. Nadam se da se sa granicama opet nece iskomplicirati. Sada stalno mijenjaju i letove.


mene isto strah zbog ove lude korone... da li će se sve stopirati...

----------


## Rikku

> mene isto strah zbog ove lude korone... da li će se sve stopirati...


Ja sam saznala od Bistre da je Acibadem radila cijelo vrijeme u periodu karantene i korone, tako da oni rade, problem je samo ako se zatvore granice, zbog dolaska materijala.

----------


## Tamara@

> Tamara, u godinu dana stigneš sve.
> Ja sam stvarno dugo čekala odobrenje od HZZO-a, tri mjeseca.
> Jajne stanice isto 3-4 mjeseca. Tako mi se potrefilo.
> U 6 mjesecu predala zahtjev na HZZO, jajne stanice stigle u prosincu. U trećem mjesecu sljedeće godine sam bila na postupku. 
> Ne vjerujem da ćeš duže od toga čekati. Vidim sa se curama to prije sve riješilo.
> Bitno da obaviš sve i da ti stignu jajne stanice do tad.
> Medo, jajne stanice naručuju svakih 3-4 mjeseca.


Ok, hvala. Znači nije tolko strašno čekanje, stignem sve. Bitno mi je da znam da to sve stignem ako se odlučimo.. da znam dal da uopće pokrećem "postupak razgovora s dragim o tome" (taj postupak je puno kompliciraniji od postupka oplodnje

----------


## domaćica

> Ja sam saznala od Bistre da je Acibadem radila cijelo vrijeme u periodu karantene i korone, tako da oni rade, problem je samo ako se zatvore granice, zbog dolaska materijala.



Da, i zatvaranje granice i putovanje i karantena... nitko ne zna kako će biti. A svi znamo da to čekanje svima najteže pada  :Sad:

----------


## Rikku

> Ok, hvala. Znači nije tolko strašno čekanje, stignem sve. Bitno mi je da znam da to sve stignem ako se odlučimo.. da znam dal da uopće pokrećem "postupak razgovora s dragim o tome" (taj postupak je puno kompliciraniji od postupka oplodnje


Glavno je pitanje - želiš li dijete? Ako je odgovor da, onda ništa više nije teško. Kad imaš jasan cilj, na sve si spreman.

----------


## LaraLana

> Vidjela sam, ako se dobro sjećam, da si imala nizak AMH i visok FSH, i da ti je odmah uspjelo - to je wow!! Vjerojatno kombinacija dobre terapije i sreće. A i mladosti. Ja imam vršni FSH oko 14 a AMH mi šeta od 3 do 4, uz endometriozu i priraslice od operacije jajovoda u 20-tima, visoke godine (40) a i dragi ima dosta loš spermiogram (OAS). Imala sam jedan stimulirani postupak sa 300 menopura i dobila dvije od kojih se jedna oplodila i bila mi je vraćena (to je nama bilo wow


Moj fsh je bio 17.75 a LH 14. AMH 6.9 pmol.
Izvukli me antralni folikuli kojih je bilo kak kad od 7 do 9.

Protokol mi je bio od cak 6 gonala dnevno ilitiga 450 jedinica. Tako da kod tebe ovo od 300 nije nesto sad ono turbo visoko.
Ne znam mozda da probate u hr preko hzzo u privatnoj klinici. Ako si do sad imala jedan postupak ja bi svakako probala prije zahtjeva za Makedoniju.

Jedino ovo ne znam za endometriozu. Tu se zbilja ne razumijem..al evo Rikku isto ima endo pa ide na stimulaciju.

----------


## LaraLana

Istina nisam dobila puno stanica al sve 4 su bile oplodjene i trudnoca.

U drugom kratkom protokolu 3 stanice 2 oplodjene i opet trudnoca.
Jedino mi taj jedan FET nije uspio. Imala sam 2 smrznuta dvodnevna.
Meni izgleda vise pase svjezi transfer.

----------


## LaraLana

> Evo prvi uzv nakon 4 dana stimulacije: endometrij 5 cm, zasad još nijedan folikul iznad 10mm. Dr L. je bio smiren pa to uzimam kao dobar znak. Pijem dalje gonale, a u srijedu novi uzv
> 
> Tamara, ako želiš dijete, ne razmišljaj o drugima. Razmišljaj koliko će ti sreće donijeti to malo biće i ispuniti život. Nemoj to propustiti zbog drugih.


Rikku ne brini, isto tako je i kod mene bilo. Sporo su mi rasli folikuli al bitnije je da su podjenake velicine kad krenu kuzis.

Koju dozu Gonala uzimas?
Ovo endometrij mislis 5 mm a ne cm  :Wink: 
Narasti ce i on a i dobit ces estrofem za endic.

----------


## LaraLana

> Cure..ja sam dobila prije 2 dana ali cekam slj mengu i napokon krećem. Nadam se da se sa granicama opet nece iskomplicirati. Sada stalno mijenjaju i letove.


*vedre*  :fige:

----------


## vedre

Laralana, lipoto, jedva čekam da krenem

----------


## vedre

Za one koje ne znaju...mi smo u 3.mj bili u pripremi za donaciju. Taman tada bila kod naših tu na uzv 8dc. Sve bilo ok. Bukirali i avion i smjestaj ali kako je Mk zatvorila granice sve smo ponistili i odgodili.

----------


## LaraLana

> Laralana, lipoto, jedva čekam da krenem


Jako se veselim radi tebe  :Kiss:

----------


## vedre

Stalno smo bili u kontaktu sa dr.B i dr.L. nisu ni oni znali šta će biti jer se stanje mijenjalo iz sata u sat. I na kraju smo odlucili da je najbolje da odgodimo.
Nisi tada ni znao sta tocno znači karantena tj. negdje je u pocetku pisalo tu kod nas da sam placas karantenu. Sve nam je to bilo novo. Ali eto.

----------


## Rikku

> Rikku ne brini, isto tako je i kod mene bilo. Sporo su mi rasli folikuli al bitnije je da su podjenake velicine kad krenu kuzis.
> 
> Koju dozu Gonala uzimas?
> Ovo endometrij mislis 5 mm a ne cm 
> Narasti ce i on a i dobit ces estrofem za endic.


Gonal 300, a prije menge sam uzimala estrofeme 7 dana i cetrotide 3 dana, valjda je zato doktor bio šokiran vodenom cistom, ne znam. 

Da, da, 5 mm endometrij, to vjerujem da će rasti, sad samo da folikulići porastu, vidjet ćemo u srijedu, utješila si me :Smile:  Doktor se činio zadovoljnim, teško ga je pročitati kad uvijek kaže 2-3 rečenice. Legenda!

----------


## vedre

A evo pišem i curama koje se dvoume za donaciju. Ja vas razumin. Sve sam to i ja prošla. Kada mi je prije 10god moj mpo dr predlozio donaciju ja zamalo da nisam skočila preko stola na njega i udavila ga. Poludila san bila. A sada kad se vratim....da sam barem tada razmisljala kao sada. Ali čovik ne zna šta mu jutro donosi.
Kada smo napravili tu kod nas preko 15 postupaka i kada smo nekako skužili da smo stvarno napravili sve šta smo mogli, onda se odjednom kod oboje preokrenilo u glavi i skoro pa u isti glas smo rekli: A zašto nebi na donaciju. I tada kad smo to izgovorili i dogovorili se, kao da nam je pao kamen sa srca.

----------


## vedre

Svaki naš godišnji je bio priprema za postupak. Svaki. Sada kada se vratim unazad...mi smo živili iz dana u dan za oplodnje. I tako godinama.

----------


## Tamara@

Cure hvala na informacijama i savjetima, puno ste mi pomogle, nastavljam dalje s postupcima sa svojim stanicama i pararelno ćemo se oboje preispitati i pustiti da nam sazrije ili ne sazrije odluka o donaciji. Bitno mi je da sad sve znam o rokovima i mogućnostima u Mk da to uzmem u obzir. Želim vam svima koje ste u postupcima sreću i uspjeh.. a šanse uz donaciju su na vašoj strani, to znate.. Pratim vas i dalje i javim se.. sad sam se već uživila u vaše priče, gotovo je, hihihi... držim fige..

----------


## leptirica82

Cure, evo mene.
Vraćena 2, 1 zamrznuli. Jedan desetostanični i 2 osmostanična. Dr. B kaže da su odlični. E sad, vidjet ćemo. Znam da nema garancije ni za odlične ali idemo pozitivno dalje.

----------


## leptirica82

Platili smo zamrzavanje. Kaže dr. B da naš HZZO to ne pokriva. Dobila Prolutex injekcije za 14 dana i to nismo platili. Javiti im rezultat za 14 dana.

----------


## leptirica82

Rikku, rast će. Držimo fige.

----------


## vedre

Leptirica sretno dalje

----------


## Rikku

> Cure, evo mene.
> Vraćena 2, 1 zamrznuli. Jedan desetostanični i 2 osmostanična. Dr. B kaže da su odlični. E sad, vidjet ćemo. Znam da nema garancije ni za odlične ali idemo pozitivno dalje.


Uuuu pa odlične stanice, bravo!!! Ima da se prime i gotovo, ovo zasad super zvuči!

----------


## branca_i

Leptirice, super vijesti!!!! Sad čuvaj mrvice i uzivaj....
Rikku, drzim fige da se sve nastavi po planu, da folikuli rastu i endometrij zadovolji!
Cure, samo naprijed!
Ja danas dogovorila operaciju polipa početkom 9.mj, samo da sve pripreme oko operacije prođu ok, i covid test bude neg! Ufffff

----------


## leptirica82

Hvala vam curke. Idemo sada malo odmoriti pa navečer/po noći putujemo kući.

----------


## LaraLana

Leptirica bravo, to je sjajan rezultat. Jel u toj cijeni mozda FET jesi pitala?
Ajde bar nesto pa i taj prolutex je 140 eura za 14 dana.

----------


## leptirica82

Ako sam dobro shvatila, FET se plaća, ali nisam pitala. Tuka! Ali mislim da to Bistru moramo pitati. Ne znam ide li preko HZZO-a. Ne znam kolike su šanse da nam to plate. Iako bi cijena trebala biti niža. Pretpostavljam da nema toliko stimulacije, manje lijekova... Ja sam nadokupila ovdje lijekova da imam i 2 testa za trudnoću. Nisam izdržala da ne kupim.

----------


## LaraLana

Hahaha bas si me nasmijala.
Ma draga moja neka si ti kupila testove, tak i treba. Ja sam vec na 10 dnt imala jasno pozitivan test.
Je da sam radila onaj super osjetljivi Gravignost ultra 10 miu osjetljivost.
Na 12 dan ih je iznenadila moja beta. Boban je cak misljenja da su se oba bila primila pa je jedan odustao.

----------


## leptirica82

LaraLana, hehe. I treba nam smijeha.

----------


## LF2

Očito su i oko Prolutexa promjenili stvari. Ajde, bar si uštedila 140 eura.

----------


## Medo2711

Cure koje imate problema sa endometrijom samo pij sok od cikle i jesti ananas.To je provjereno.Leptirica sretno drzim palceve za pozitivan test.Nadam se da 10 ili 11 mj stize materjal da cure koje idete da nam bude sa uspjehom.

----------


## Medo2711

Smrzavanje moramo pripremiti 800 eura... :Sad: ...mogo nam je hzzo i to pokrivi pa ne vjerujem.Sta kao se primi od prve pa mi uzorak vise netreba a moram plati 800 eura?!

----------


## sara79

Drage cure sretno vam svima i samicama i parovima!
Ovako, svasta bi napisala al ne znam od kud bi krenula.
Pratim i ovu temu i drugu koja je za samice, odnosno pratila sam jer sam vec bila jednom nogom u Sistini na donaciji js. Poznam ih par koji su bili u klinici.

Evo probat cu ukratko napisati situaciju i Tamara voljela bi da procitas moj post.
Uspio mi je tek 7-mi ivf postupak. I u taj zadnji smo otisli onako ajde da probamo ipak jos jednom iako sam bila vise umorna zbilja od svega. Postupke smo sve radili u privatnim klinikama. Ja sa svojih skoro punih 39 godina i poprilicno losim nalazima. Fsh 15, lh 12 i amh je nesto oko 4 pmol, nesjecam se bas tocno. Uvijek dobijem 4 do 5 js, vecinom se oplode 2 i to vratimo. Suprug ima normosp.

Zadnji dobitni je bio standardni protokol od 2 dc, dobila 5 js i 3 se oplodile. 2 savrsena embrija i 1 napredniji embij na 3 dan. Sva tri smo vratili sto zbog godina sto zbog 6 neuspjelih postupaka. Jedan se primio i evo je vec 17 mjeseci.
Tamara necu ovdje pisati ime klinike da sad ne ispadne da reklamiram al svakako pokusaj u jednoj preko hzzo-a pa vidi kakva ce ti situacija biti kod njih i kakve su ti js.
Paralelno hvataj konce za Sistinu.

Cure sretno do neba i natrag jer trnovit je ovo put jako  :Heart:

----------


## domaćica

> Smrzavanje moramo pripremiti 800 eura......mogo nam je hzzo i to pokrivi pa ne vjerujem.Sta kao se primi od prve pa mi uzorak vise netreba a moram plati 800 eura?!


Hm, meni je Boban u mailu napisao: ".....Zamrzivanje embriona kosta 1000 eura I to ne placate, to Vam ulazi u cenu od 6300 eura. …"

----------


## branca_i

Domaćice, od kad ti je taj mail? Od nedavno pretpostavljam..... Da li ti na predračunu gdje stoji cijena zamrzavanja?

----------


## domaćica

> Domaćice, od kad ti je taj mail? Od nedavno pretpostavljam..... Da li ti na predračunu gdje stoji cijena zamrzavanja?


Da, mail je od prije mjesec dana. 
Na predračunu imam samo ove stavke:Donation of egg cells
ET
Medical examination
PICSI

----------


## branca_i

Stvarno je ovo sa zamrzavanjem postalo zbunjujuće.... Jednima naplate, drugima ne. Ne kužim.

----------


## LaraLana

Cure samo vi te mailove cuvajte i pokazite na licu mjesta. Ako se bas mora platiti gledajte da to platite kasnije i pokazite lijepo mail i recite da niste racunali s tim.
Ovo je zbilja neozbiljno al krajnje neozbiljno!!!!

----------


## Medo2711

> Da, mail je od prije mjesec dana. 
> Na predračunu imam samo ove stavke:Donation of egg cells
> ET
> Medical examination
> PICSI


Neznam meni niko nije nista reko da se placa ili ne.Sta se vi njega pitali ili?

----------


## Medo2711

Cula se sa Bobanom,ne placamo smrzavanje cure koje idete na donaciju jajnih.Hzzo to ne pokriva,njihova gesta je to sta na poklanjaju.

----------


## branca_i

Dakle, zaključak je da mi koji idemo na donaciju spermatozoida plaćamo zamrzavanje?! Koja logika je ovo sad?

----------


## LaraLana

> Cula se sa Bobanom,ne placamo smrzavanje cure koje idete na donaciju jajnih.Hzzo to ne pokriva,njihova gesta je to sta na poklanjaju.


Medo jel koji idete na donaciju js ne placate a donacija spermatozoida zamezavanje embrija placaju. Jesam dobro skuzila?

----------


## LaraLana

Al svejedno govori razlicite cijene  :neznam:

----------


## domaćica

> Cure samo vi te mailove cuvajte i pokazite na licu mjesta. Ako se bas mora platiti gledajte da to platite kasnije i pokazite lijepo mail i recite da niste racunali s tim.
> Ovo je zbilja neozbiljno al krajnje neozbiljno!!!!


Potpisujem!

----------


## domaćica

> Cula se sa Bobanom,ne placamo smrzavanje cure koje idete na donaciju jajnih.Hzzo to ne pokriva,njihova gesta je to sta na poklanjaju.



Hahahaha, a jesi ga napisala  :Laughing:  "...ne plaćamo smrzavanje...oni ne poklanjaju... hahaha što pjesnik htjede reći???

----------


## Medo2711

> Medo jel koji idete na donaciju js ne placate a donacija spermatozoida zamezavanje embrija placaju. Jesam dobro skuzila?


Tako sam dobila odgovor.Pisite na email pa ce te vidjeti odgovor.Valjda oni znaju,neznam.Ja sam svoj odg dobila.Jer mi se sve spetljalo vise u glavi. Tako cure zovite i pitaj te,jer ocito svako ima drugu situaciju. :Smile:

----------


## Medo2711

> Hahahaha, a jesi ga napisala  "...ne plaćamo smrzavanje...oni ne poklanjaju... hahaha što pjesnik htjede reći???


Tako sam dobila odg  :Smile:

----------


## Medo2711

Cure koje idete na donaciju jajnih stanica materjal stize krajem 10 mj...

----------


## sara79

> Cula se sa Bobanom,ne placamo smrzavanje cure koje idete na donaciju jajnih.Hzzo to ne pokriva,njihova gesta je to sta na poklanjaju.


Medo nemoj se ljutiti. Malo si zbrckano i nepotpuno napisala post.

----------


## vedre

Ja sve razumin a ne razumin ništa. Svakoj je različito rečeno.

----------


## branca_i

> Ja sve razumin a ne razumin ništa. Svakoj je različito rečeno.


Vedre, upravo tako!!!! 
Ne želim im još slati mail s pitanjem o zamrzavanju jer još imam hrpetinu toga za obaviti prije, pa da se ne ureknem!!! hehehe 
Kao što sad to pitam, a još nisam ni počela...

----------


## leptirica82

Hej curke,
Evo odmaramo mi. Stigli kući.

----------


## LF2

> Cula se sa Bobanom,ne placamo smrzavanje cure koje idete na donaciju jajnih.Hzzo to ne pokriva,njihova gesta je to sta na poklanjaju.


Pretpostavljam prvu godinu. A nakon što prođe prva godina, plaća se. Al pitajte i za to isto. Jer su i za to rečene drugačije cijene. Nekima 200, nekima 300 eura.

----------


## Medo2711

Pitat cu i to..ali nece mi trebati..hihihi
Sta bi se ljutila,receno je da nam poklanjaju to.Jer hzzo ne pokriva.Samo to znam iz poruka nista drugo.

----------


## Medo2711

> Hej curke,
> Evo odmaramo mi. Stigli kući.


super,cekamo test +  :Kiss:

----------


## Rikku

Dakle, Koka i Leptirica su platile zamrzavanje, Medo ne treba, meni je u mailu napisano da moram platiti 1.godinu također, a drugima da je 1.godina besplatna. Lud, zbunjen, normalan :D

----------


## Medo2711

> Dakle, Koka i Leptirica su platile zamrzavanje, Medo ne treba, meni je u mailu napisano da moram platiti 1.godinu također, a drugima da je 1.godina besplatna. Lud, zbunjen, normalan :D


Definitivno..zato ja isla provjeriti.Jer mi vise nista nije jasno

----------


## leptirica82

Ja to isti ništa ne razumijem sada više. Ali nismo imali srca da ga unište. Već ćemo nekako izgurati.

----------


## Rikku

> Ja to isti ništa ne razumijem sada više. Ali nismo imali srca da ga unište. Već ćemo nekako izgurati.


Da, ja mislim da isto neću imati srca da unište ako je već nešto stvoreno. Ako što budem imala za zamrznuti, bez razmišljanja hoću. Ali ovo s (ne)plaćanjem je očito kako kome, presmiješno :D

----------


## domaćica

> Pitat cu i to..ali nece mi trebati..hihihi
> Sta bi se ljutila,receno je da nam poklanjaju to.Jer hzzo ne pokriva.Samo to znam iz poruka nista drugo.



Kako misliš neće ti trebati???  Pa nećeš odmah na prvom stati??  :Smile:

----------


## LF2

Svaka od nas će zamrznuti i mislim da druge opcije ni nema jer treba imati na umu da nažalost nekome neće uspjeti od prve i da je lakše otić na FET nego ponovno sve prolaziti. Isto tako, kad obavite postupak morate u HZZO poslati evidenciju što ste sve obavile. Ne znam kako bi njima to izgledalo da niste zamrzavale a tražite drugi postupak preko HZZO-a.
Želim da svima stvarno uspije od prve i da vam je zamrzavanje najmanji problem  :Kiss:

----------


## Rikku

Evo 2.uzv, nakon 6 dana gonala:
Endometrij narastao skoro do 7, jedan folikul dobar i siguran, ostala 3 su još mala. Još 5 dana primam stimulaciju, gonale, sada i cetrotide, za dva dana vadim hormone (E2 i LH). Doktor se činio zadovoljan pa sam i ja zadovoljna  :Smile: 
Samo se nadam transferu prije 30.8. jer tad mi je let.

----------


## LaraLana

> Evo 2.uzv, nakon 6 dana gonala:
> Endometrij narastao skoro do 7, jedan folikul dobar i siguran, ostala 3 su još mala. Još 5 dana primam stimulaciju, gonale, sada i cetrotide, za dva dana vadim hormone (E2 i LH). Doktor se činio zadovoljan pa sam i ja zadovoljna 
> Samo se nadam transferu prije 30.8. jer tad mi je let.


Rikku ti ces ocigledno primati 11 dana stimulaciju kao i ja dok je tako dr rekao. I kod mene je uvijek bio smiren, nikada nije pokazivao zabrinutost ili nezadovoljstvo i to je vrlo bitno jer ne bi valjalo da pred pacijenticama negativno reagira i da im unosi nemir. I bravo mu za to jer to mogu samo veliki profesionalci.
Stici ces na let, ne vjerujem da ce ici na blastice peti dan jer tu nece biti brdo stanica kuzis.
Samo tako mirno i opusteno dalje, u dobrim si rukama!

----------


## LaraLana

> Kako misliš neće ti trebati???  Pa nećeš odmah na prvom stati??


Zena se odmah nada trudnoci pa mozda i blizancima pa tako pozitivno kaze i razmislja da joj nece trebati....ja sam to tako shvatila a ovisi i koliko godina ima.....netko tek i sa 45 postane majka. Sve je kako se netko osjeca i kakav si sklop u glavi napravis. Ja sve odluke postujem.
Medo a tak i treba razmisljati i nikak drugacije.

----------


## Rikku

> Rikku ti ces ocigledno primati 11 dana stimulaciju kao i ja dok je tako dr rekao. I kod mene je uvijek bio smiren, nikada nije pokazivao zabrinutost ili nezadovoljstvo i to je vrlo bitno jer ne bi valjalo da pred pacijenticama negativno reagira i da im unosi nemir. I bravo mu za to jer to mogu samo veliki profesionalci.


Da, smiren je jako i obožavam ga. Rekao je da je još sve rano i da ću barem 5 dana morati primati stimulaciju. Ovaj jedan folikul je narastao nešto malo iznad 10 mm, ostala tri folikula još nisu, no nadam se da će jajnici proraditi u međuvremenu. Mirna sam, imam nepunih 36 godina pa znam da još imam vremena ako prvi put ne uspije, a tu je još i opcija donacije js ili embrija. Jako su svi dragi ovdje, Makedonija će mi ostati u lijepom sjećanju svakako  :Smile:

----------


## domaćica

> Zena se odmah nada trudnoci pa mozda i blizancima pa tako pozitivno kaze i razmislja da joj nece trebati....ja sam to tako shvatila a ovisi i koliko godina ima.....netko tek i sa 45 postane majka. Sve je kako se netko osjeca i kakav si sklop u glavi napravis. Ja sve odluke postujem.
> Medo a tak i treba razmisljati i nikak drugacije.



To je bila samo šala, ništa ozbiljno  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Medo2711

> To je bila samo šala, ništa ozbiljno


Tako sam i misla da bum od prve trudna.Pa se salim da mi nece trebati  :Smile: ...Bas sam si pozitivna jer mi je krenulo kako treba sve.Bilo je dosta tugovanja i depresije.Tu smo da si pomzemo i da skupa prolazimo sve dobro i zlo...
LaraLana ima 33 god.Hvala i pozitivno  :Kiss:

----------


## Medo2711

> Evo 2.uzv, nakon 6 dana gonala:
> Endometrij narastao skoro do 7, jedan folikul dobar i siguran, ostala 3 su još mala. Još 5 dana primam stimulaciju, gonale, sada i cetrotide, za dva dana vadim hormone (E2 i LH). Doktor se činio zadovoljan pa sam i ja zadovoljna 
> Samo se nadam transferu prije 30.8. jer tad mi je let.


Super,drzim fige.Sve ces ti stici do 30.8 ne brini.Bas mi drago sto imas lijepa iskustva.Stvarno su divni dolje.Svaka cas...

----------


## domaćica

> Tako sam i misla da bum od prve trudna.Pa se salim da mi nece trebati ...Bas sam si pozitivna jer mi je krenulo kako treba sve.Bilo je dosta tugovanja i depresije.Tu smo da si pomzemo i da skupa prolazimo sve dobro i zlo...
> LaraLana ima 33 god.Hvala i pozitivno




Pa budeš od prve trudna! To se podrazumijeva  :Smile:

----------


## leptirica82

Rikku, napreduješ. Super.

----------


## leptirica82

Bit će ti sve ok, uvjerena sam.

----------


## Medo2711

> Pa budeš od prve trudna! To se podrazumijeva


Kao i mi sve tu  :Smile:

----------


## leptirica82

Rikku, kako se osjećaš od injekcija? 
Ima novosti o koki, curki koja je bila s tobom u apartmanu? Je li radila test? 
Ostale curke, kako ste vi? Ja ok. Za sada ništa neobično ne prijavljujem. Bole me malo leđa.

----------


## branca_i

Leptirice, uzivaj u iščekivanju. Glavno da ste doma i u miru.
Ja dogovaram termin za covid test pa sam sva napeta.... Ufffff... Muka mi je više od svega toga.... Trebala bi na testiranje 1.9. a kako je ludnica nastala zadnjih dana treba se naručit prije.... I onda strepiti oko još sto stvari....

----------


## leptirica82

Branca, tko te traži covid test?

----------


## Rikku

> Rikku, kako se osjećaš od injekcija? 
> Ima novosti o koki, curki koja je bila s tobom u apartmanu? Je li radila test? 
> Ostale curke, kako ste vi? Ja ok. Za sada ništa neobično ne prijavljujem. Bole me malo leđa.


Pa dobro se osjećam, nikakvih nuspojava nemam, nisam zasad ni napuhana niti me jajnici pikaju, ne znam je li to dobro ili ne. Sutrašnji uzv će pokazati stanje nakon 8 dana gonala, valjda bi trebalo biti pomaka nekog u rastu folikula. Danas sam dobila cetrotidu, sutra idem ponovo po nju i vaditi hormone. Doktor je rekao da je to PRVO vađenje hormona, znači bit će ih još? 

Koka nije radila test, no kaže da zasad nema ni simptoma menge koja bi trebala stići ubrzo, pa držimo fige  :Smile:  

Kad bi ti mogla saznati svoje drugo stanje? :D

----------


## leptirica82

Rikku,
negdje oko 1.9.

----------


## branca_i

> Branca, tko te traži covid test?


Idem na operaciju polipa maternice pa mi traže test. Na uzv mi dr. L nije mogao vidjeti jeli imam polipe ili ne jer mi je bio 22.dan ciklusa, tako da sam radila ovdje uzv ponovno i imam najmanje 3 polipa. Moram ih izvaditi čim prije da krenem u postupak kad materijal dođe. Ovo će mi biti već 5. histeroskopija. Polipi mi se stalno vraćaju. Najgore je sto se zahvat radi 5,6 dan ciklusa kad je endometrij najtanji pa se sve mora poklopiti. Od muke ce mi m kasniti, kao zadnji put. Pa se sve remeti... A i covid test treba tempirati. Ne smije biti stariji od 48 sati, ja mislim. Koma....

----------


## leptirica82

Mislim da će dr sutra po estradiolu vidjeti situaciju. Moj je bio 900 i sitno i rekao je super, ide štoperica. Držim fige da i tvoj bude. A ako ne, bolje još dan-dva terapije nego da jajne stanice ne budu zrele. Ni ja čak nisam bila osjetila pikanja ni išta. Mislim da to ovisi od osobe do osobe. Javi sutra svakako.

----------


## leptirica82

Branca, a joj. Samo da sve uspiješ utempirati. I meni micali polip, ali u 11 mj. Uspavali me. Išla isti dan kući iz bolnice, a došla dan prije op.

----------


## leptirica82

Znaju li zašto ti se vraća stalno?

----------


## branca_i

> Znaju li zašto ti se vraća stalno?


Većina doktora ne zna, i po njima to je jednostavno tako. Jedino mi je dr. Palada iz Cita (koji me je tamo operirao prije prvog ivf-a) rekao da vjerojatno imam gen da sam sklona tome. Ma dosadni su za poludit.... Svaki put se pojave prije postupka. U biti svi mi doktori govore da ih je najbolje operirati i već drugi mjesec ići u postupak jer se kod mene brzo vrate.

----------


## Rikku

> Idem na operaciju polipa maternice pa mi traže test. Na uzv mi dr. L nije mogao vidjeti jeli imam polipe ili ne jer mi je bio 22.dan ciklusa, tako da sam radila ovdje uzv ponovno i imam najmanje 3 polipa. Moram ih izvaditi čim prije da krenem u postupak kad materijal dođe. Ovo će mi biti već 5. histeroskopija. Polipi mi se stalno vraćaju. Najgore je sto se zahvat radi 5,6 dan ciklusa kad je endometrij najtanji pa se sve mora poklopiti. Od muke ce mi m kasniti, kao zadnji put. Pa se sve remeti... A i covid test treba tempirati. Ne smije biti stariji od 48 sati, ja mislim. Koma....


A bože. Tako ja s endometriozom, uvijek mi se vrati, a operacija nije baš piece of cake. Ali to pokazuje što smo mi žene sve spremne učiniti za bebicu. Svaka čast, branca! I sretno u daljnjem postupku, mora to sve uspjeti nakon tolikih borbi!

----------


## Rikku

> Mislim da će dr sutra po estradiolu vidjeti situaciju. Moj je bio 900 i sitno i rekao je super, ide štoperica. Držim fige da i tvoj bude. A ako ne, bolje još dan-dva terapije nego da jajne stanice ne budu zrele. Ni ja čak nisam bila osjetila pikanja ni išta. Mislim da to ovisi od osobe do osobe. Javi sutra svakako.


A budući da mi je u srijedu rekao još 5 dana stimulacije, sumnjam da će sutra folikuli drastično narasti ako su bili manji od 10mm, pa pretpostavljam da ću nakon sutra, opet za dva-tri dana vaditi hormone i onda štoperica ako bude koji folikul narastao. Ne znam, baš me zanima sutrašnji nalaz krvi i uzv.

----------


## branca_i

> A bože. Tako ja s endometriozom, uvijek mi se vrati, a operacija nije baš piece of cake. Ali to pokazuje što smo mi žene sve spremne učiniti za bebicu. Svaka čast, branca! I sretno u daljnjem postupku, mora to sve uspjeti nakon tolikih borbi!


Ma da, mi žene smo stvarno stvorene da izdrzimo svašta. Zato nam je i dato da iznesemo teži dio za dobiti bebice. Muški su većinom pošteđeni. Uvjerena sam da ćemo na kraju biti nagrađene!
Samo moramo nastaviti i ne posustajati, jer rješenje postoji. Barem se nadam. Rikku, držim fige da te folikuli sutra lipo iznenade!

----------


## Medo2711

Sretno cure,drzim fige..mi smo stvorene za borbu i nista nam nije tesko

----------


## Medo2711

Leptirica82 cekamo tvoj ++++++  :Very Happy:

----------


## LaraLana

> Pa dobro se osjećam, nikakvih nuspojava nemam, nisam zasad ni napuhana niti me jajnici pikaju, ne znam je li to dobro ili ne. Sutrašnji uzv će pokazati stanje nakon 8 dana gonala, valjda bi trebalo biti pomaka nekog u rastu folikula. Danas sam dobila cetrotidu, sutra idem ponovo po nju i vaditi hormone. Doktor je rekao da je to PRVO vađenje hormona, znači bit će ih još? 
> 
> Koka nije radila test, no kaže da zasad nema ni simptoma menge koja bi trebala stići ubrzo, pa držimo fige  
> 
> Kad bi ti mogla saznati svoje drugo stanje? :D


Niti ja nisam nista osjecala niti sam se napuhala kako neke zene znaju. Rikku u pravilu ti 2 mm folikuli po danu rastu, naravno uvijek moze biti odstupanja.
Endometrij se sporije ipak zadebljava po danima.
Ja sam na prvom transferu imala 14 mm endometrij a na drugom uspjesnom 12 mm.
Ne valja ni kad je predebel. Do 15 mm je u redu, iznad toga se smatra predebelim.

Sto se simptoma tice ja sam ih bas imala. Od 4 dnt uzasni menga bolovi i pikanje,  6 na 7 dan se preznojila samo tako. Sise nisam sa strane smijela taknuti. Krizobolja je krenula od pozitivnog testa 10 dan.

Ovo sto spominjes za Koku i kad bi trebala dobiti mengu.
Zaboravite kad bi trebale dobiti mengu jer ste pod hormonima i lijekovima i to vise nije mjerodavno.

Sto bi one cure koje imaju recimo trensfer 18 ili 19 dc a mengu dobiju svakih 25 ili 26 dana....pa onda bi one 7, 8 dnt vec trebale dobiti ako nije uspjelo, kuzite...zato zaboravite kad bi trebale dobiti.

----------


## Rikku

Ne znam spamam li sa sa svojim uzv-ovima, no možda će kome koristiti. Dakle, uzv 11 dc, nakon 8 Gonala f300: endometrij 8,5, estradiol 624, imam 5 folikula (15, 13, 12, 11, 10). Još primam 2 gonala i 2 cetrotide, u nedjelju štoperica, u utorak punkcija. Dr. L mi je priznao da je bio razočaran mojim dosadašnjim uzv-ovima (ali nije to preda mnom pokazao), a danas je bio konačno zadovoljan. Jedino negativno je što na desnom jajniku nemam nijedan folikul, svi su na lijevom gdje imam endo cistu, pa je doktor rekao da će se vidjeti kvaliteta jajnih stanica jer endometrioza umanjuje kvalitetu. No sretna sam jer sam došla do novog koraka - punkcije  :Smile:

----------


## Medo2711

> Ne znam spamam li sa sa svojim uzv-ovima, no možda će kome koristiti. Dakle, uzv 11 dc, nakon 8 Gonala f300: endometrij 8,5, estradiol 624, imam 5 folikula (15, 13, 12, 11, 10). Još primam 2 gonala i 2 cetrotide, u nedjelju štoperica, u utorak punkcija. Dr. L mi je priznao da je bio razočaran mojim dosadašnjim uzv-ovima (ali nije to preda mnom pokazao), a danas je bio konačno zadovoljan. Jedino negativno je što na desnom jajniku nemam nijedan folikul, svi su na lijevom gdje imam endo cistu, pa je doktor rekao da će se vidjeti kvaliteta jajnih stanica jer endometrioza umanjuje kvalitetu. No sretna sam jer sam došla do novog koraka - punkcije


Meni je endomeriji 14 i punkcija tek 17 dan.
Jos malo neka se zadeplja,probaj ciklu jesti i ananas meni je to pomoglo.Preko noci se zadeblja.Neka ti jos estradiol malo raste,neznam u kojim su ti vrijednostima.Ali on bi trebao biti malo veci od 1000.Neka samo bude stanica i dobrih.I jedna je dobitna  :Smile:

----------


## Rikku

> Meni je endomeriji 14 i punkcija tek 17 dan.
> Jos malo neka se zadeplja,probaj ciklu jesti i ananas meni je to pomoglo.Preko noci se zadeblja.Neka ti jos estradiol malo raste,neznam u kojim su ti vrijednostima.Ali on bi trebao biti malo veci od 1000.Neka samo bude stanica i dobrih.I jedna je dobitna


Jedem ciklu već dugo vremena skoro svaki dan, vjerujem da će pomoći da prirodno naraste. Za estradiol ne znam koje su vrijednosti jer je nalaz kod doktora, no rekao je da je zadovoljan estradiolom i da je općenito zadovoljan današnjim uzv-om. Stvarno je Dr. L odličan, miran i staložen i imaš osjećaj da si u sigurnim rukama.

----------


## branca_i

> Jedem ciklu već dugo vremena skoro svaki dan, vjerujem da će pomoći da prirodno naraste. Za estradiol ne znam koje su vrijednosti jer je nalaz kod doktora, no rekao je da je zadovoljan estradiolom i da je općenito zadovoljan današnjim uzv-om. Stvarno je Dr. L odličan, miran i staložen i imaš osjećaj da si u sigurnim rukama.


Rikku, vjerujem da će sve biti na kraju dobro. I meni je dr. L djelovao smirujuće i staloženo. Profesionalac, prije svega. 
Stvarno vama curama koje idete same u sve ovo kapa do poda!! Prave ste borkinje i inspiracija! Drzim fige da i u nedilju bude sve ok!

----------


## leptirica82

Rikku,
bit će sve to na kraju dobro.

----------


## LaraLana

> Ne znam spamam li sa sa svojim uzv-ovima, no možda će kome koristiti. Dakle, uzv 11 dc, nakon 8 Gonala f300: endometrij 8,5, estradiol 624, imam 5 folikula (15, 13, 12, 11, 10). Još primam 2 gonala i 2 cetrotide, u nedjelju štoperica, u utorak punkcija. Dr. L mi je priznao da je bio razočaran mojim dosadašnjim uzv-ovima (ali nije to preda mnom pokazao), a danas je bio konačno zadovoljan. Jedino negativno je što na desnom jajniku nemam nijedan folikul, svi su na lijevom gdje imam endo cistu, pa je doktor rekao da će se vidjeti kvaliteta jajnih stanica jer endometrioza umanjuje kvalitetu. No sretna sam jer sam došla do novog koraka - punkcije


Samo ti pisi, dapace! Jednu stvar cu ti reci a to je ako dr. L izmjeri endometrij da je 8,5 mm onda vjeruj da je to tako i nikako drugaciji. Njegovo oko i mjere koje kaze su vrlo precizne. Takvo oko malo tko ima a to sam naucila citajuci ovaj forum i iskustva svih cura sto su pisale. I opet cu ponoviti da ne zna svaki dr strucno izmjeriti i ne zna svaki dr citati uzv. Znaci toliko o dr. L.!

Ovaj endometrij ti je vec sad dovoljan za transfer, bitno je da je trolinijski. Znas koliko cura ima ma Češkoj temi da su s tom debljinom endometrija ostale trudne!
Bit ce to sve super. 

Jedino cu te ispraviti da ne bude zabune sa stimulacijom.
Napisala si 8 gonala f300.
To znaci da uzimas gonal vec 8 dana po 300 i.j.

Ova dva dana ostaje ista doza od 300 i.j. ili?

Nema veze sto su na jednom jajniku folikuli.
Nekako sam dojma da ces imati kao i leptirica 3 js ili eventualno 4.
Bez obzira na estradiol koji je kod leptirice pokazivao 6 js a u pmol jedinici kad je preracunala cak 11.
To se na zalost nekad ne podudara al se i doktori necim moraju voditi.

Estradiol ti je u istoj jedinici kao i kod leptirice, vadile ste u istom labu kod njih u Sistini.

----------


## Medo2711

> Jedem ciklu već dugo vremena skoro svaki dan, vjerujem da će pomoći da prirodno naraste. Za estradiol ne znam koje su vrijednosti jer je nalaz kod doktora, no rekao je da je zadovoljan estradiolom i da je općenito zadovoljan današnjim uzv-om. Stvarno je Dr. L odličan, miran i staložen i imaš osjećaj da si u sigurnim rukama.


Odlicno samo udaraj.Sok od cikle,najbolje.Ima za kupiti u dm njihov.Prijateljica koja mi isla na ivf,endo ju mucio nikako zadebljati.Ja sam joj rekla da 1l soka popi.Sljedeci dan joj se zadebljao.Daj joj je bio uspjesan.Uvijek me se sjeti kak sam joj rekla odi u dm i kupi sok ono odmah... :Smile: Onda su sigurno druge vrijednosti.Naravno da on zna i bitno je da je dr zadovoljan sa svime i da si ti zadovoljna.

----------


## sara79

Cure inace vam je za endometrij dobra hrana koja u sebi ima "*fitoestrogena*". Guglajte hrana bogata fitoestrogenom pa vidite sto vam se svidja. Npr. brazilski orah, tamno pivo, zobene pahuljice, sojino mlijeko, jabuke itd. To mi je prvo cega se sjecam, ima toga jos.

Apropos estradiola se slazem sve s LaroLanom sto je napisala. Citala sam postove i vidim da je kod leptirice bio zbilja veliki raspon u velicini folikula a jedan ti je i pukao pa je mozda i zbog toga bio estradiol preko 900 a na kraju 3 js. Dr je izvukao najbolje moguce i sve pohvale za njega i naravno tim u laboratoriju jer bez njih ne bi bilo ni embrija.

Sretno cure jos jednom i pratim vas  :Smile:  

P.S. ja sam 9 dnt imala pozitivan test trodnevnih embrija  :Heart:

----------


## leptirica82

Da, njihov lab ima drugačije mjerne jedinice. Napredovat će još.

----------


## leptirica82

Bitno da se bliži dan štoperice pa punkcije. Soba za odmor poslije je zakon.

----------


## leptirica82

Soba za odmor poslije je zakon.

----------


## Rikku

> Odlicno samo udaraj.Sok od cikle,najbolje.Ima za kupiti u dm njihov.


Ok, dobro da znam gdje ima soka od cikle, iako vjerujem da će endometrij još rasti jer imam još 3 dana do punkcije. Ciklom sam se svakako opremila, a dm mi je ovdje jako blizu  :Smile: 




> Ovaj endometrij ti je vec sad dovoljan za transfer, bitno je da je trolinijski. Znas koliko cura ima ma Češkoj temi da su s tom debljinom endometrija ostale trudne!
> Bit ce to sve super. 
> 
> Jedino cu te ispraviti da ne bude zabune sa stimulacijom.
> Napisala si 8 gonala f300. To znaci da uzimas gonal vec 8 dana po 300 i.j.
> Ova dva dana ostaje ista doza od 300 i.j. ili?


Da, već 8 dana uzimam gonal f 300, a još ih dva dana moram uzimati - danas isto 300 i.j., a sutra 225 i.j.. Također, primila sam i cetrotidu jučer i danas, još moram sutra i prekosutra.

Jedino su mi za ovaj gonal od 225 i.j. dali tri paketa od 75 i.j. pa moram to sama nešto miješati i spajati, sad istražujem po netu kako se to radi. Mislim, sestra mi je sve usmeno rekla, no moram ja to vidjeti kako se radi :D

Inače, jako sam zadovoljna svime u Acibademu, sve ide brzo i profesionalno, bez panike i stručno. Želim nam svima puno bebica! <3

----------


## leptirica82

Ovdje nitko nije pisao, ali ja ću spomenuti. Poslije punkcije sam imala mali osjećaj napuhanosti i peckanja. Sestre rekle da imam gazu i dolazile provjeravati je li sve ok. Nakon kojih sat i pol, dva došle je izvaditi. Kaže sestra da je ima metar. Ja mislia da se šali, ali nije.  :Smile:  Stvarno je bilo sigurno metar gaze, ali ništa ne boli. Samo malo škakilja (doslovce) kad je vade van pa čisto da se ne uplašiš.  :Smile:  Stvarno ne boli. A u sali ti daju čarapice čizmice  :Smile:  da obuješ. Intravenozno daju infuziju i onda injekciju i zapajkiš jako brzo.  Uglavnom, svi su jako ljubazni i srdačni. Nemaš se čega bojati. Kad se razbudiš dođu ti reći koliko jajnih stanica i moraš im napisat broj na koji te zovu idući dan da kažu kako prolazi party u labosu.  :Wink:

----------


## sara79

Da oni nemaju u Penu Gonal vjerojatno dok su ti dali da si sama mijesas.
Jedna voda ti je dosta za 3 praska bocice i piknes se u trbuh.

Znaci najbolje je da si kupis sprice ako ti nisu dali a u gonalu unutra imas veliku i malu iglu.

Onda tu jednu vodu ubrizgas u jedan prasak i cekaj da se fino pomijesa i bude bista voda.
Izvuci to u spricu koju si kupila pa tu tekucinu ubrizgaj u drugu bocicu s praskom pa isto cekas pa povuci nazad u spricu i onda opet sve to u treci prasak i izvuci i to ti je u pravilu to. Od 2 ml ti je sprica dovoljna.

Jesi skuzila?
Pen je zakon, al zakon!

----------


## Rikku

*Leptirica*, super, ja volim znati što me očekuje. Ako preživjeh prošle godine trosatnu laparoskopiju, dren u trbuhu, pad u nesvjest od anestezije i svašta poslije, ovo mi neće biti problem. Zapravo, uvijek me samo strah braunile (kanile) jer mi mi često pukne žila pa me onda to boli, no apsolutno ništa neće biti teško jer imam jasan cilj u glavi  :Smile: 

*Sara*, super da si mi napisala jer nisam bila sigurna trebam li s istom špricom ponovo ubrizgavati i u 2. i 3. prašak, sad mi je jasno što im znači "jedna voda - tri praška" kako su napisali. Imam unutra šprice pa ne moram kupovati. Hvala ti na intrukcijama!  :Smile: 

Ovo je sve jedan dug, dug put, no znam da je vrijedan i neće ga biti teško ponoviti ako će trebati.

----------


## LaraLana

> Ovdje nitko nije pisao, ali ja ću spomenuti. Poslije punkcije sam imala mali osjećaj napuhanosti i peckanja. Sestre rekle da imam gazu i dolazile provjeravati je li sve ok. Nakon kojih sat i pol, dva došle je izvaditi. Kaže sestra da je ima metar. Ja mislia da se šali, ali nije.  Stvarno je bilo sigurno metar gaze, ali ništa ne boli. Samo malo škakilja (doslovce) kad je vade van pa čisto da se ne uplašiš.  Stvarno ne boli. A u sali ti daju čarapice čizmice  da obuješ. Intravenozno daju infuziju i onda injekciju i zapajkiš jako brzo.  Uglavnom, svi su jako ljubazni i srdačni. Nemaš se čega bojati. Kad se razbudiš dođu ti reći koliko jajnih stanica i moraš im napisat broj na koji te zovu idući dan da kažu kako prolazi party u labosu.


Da u biti se probudis s tom infuzijom i jos jedna mala bocica curi zajedno s infuzijom a to je jednokratni antibiotik zbog punkcije. Ne znam dal im je to jos u praksi.

Ja npr.nisam imala tu gazu. Mozda ovisi od slucaja do slucaja.mozda ti je prilikom punkcije pogodio u krvnu zilicu pa je malo krvarilo pa zbog toga. Inace ja ju zbilja nisam imala. Mislim nebitno, bitno je da je sve ok.
Mene su dolazile samo gledati dal je sve ok.

Prvi put mi je Boban dosao reci koliko js imam a drugi put dr. L.

To su da one carape napravljene od onog materijala kao kod nas u salama one zelene boje.

----------


## sara79

> *Leptirica*, super, ja volim znati što me očekuje. Ako preživjeh prošle godine trosatnu laparoskopiju, dren u trbuhu, pad u nesvjest od anestezije i svašta poslije, ovo mi neće biti problem. Zapravo, uvijek me samo strah braunile (kanile) jer mi mi često pukne žila pa me onda to boli, no apsolutno ništa neće biti teško jer imam jasan cilj u glavi 
> 
> *Sara*, super da si mi napisala jer nisam bila sigurna trebam li s istom špricom ponovo ubrizgavati i u 2. i 3. prašak, sad mi je jasno što im znači "jedna voda - tri praška" kako su napisali. Imam unutra šprice pa ne moram kupovati. Hvala ti na intrukcijama! 
> 
> Ovo je sve jedan dug, dug put, no znam da je vrijedan i neće ga biti teško ponoviti ako će trebati.


Znam da imaju staklene sprice s vodom unutra al meni su zgodnije obicne plasticne.
Te znaju biti nezgodne pa fino u miru i tisini to smuckaj.
Kad budes vodu u prasak ubrizgavala kad ubrizgas do kraja vodu drzi palcem spricu inace ce ti se sve vratiti u spricu nazad a nisi sav prasak pomijesala pa sve ponovo moras raditi. Jedino iz tog razloga ja nisam volila te njihovr sprice iz pakiranja u Gonalu..

Da da, s istom tekucinom u 2 i 3 bocicu s praskom!

Drago mi je da sam pomogla  :Wink:

----------


## leptirica82

Možda da, ne stave svima ali čisto da se ne uplašiš ako budeš imala. Da, čarapice čizmice doslovce.

----------


## branca_i

Sjećam se tih mučkanja s Menopurima, isto tako 3 praška i 1 voda. Nije mi bilo drago, ali što se mora mora. Muz je obično morao izaći iz sobe jer nije mogao gledati... Hehe... Pada u nesvijest od igli.... Mislim da sam tako i s Pergoverisom. Srećom sad sam u Skopju dobila Gonale u penu. I YouTube je pun videa kako koju stimulaciju uzeti pa je to spas. 
Ne sviđa mi se to uspavljivanje kod punkcije jedino.... Do sad sam sve punkcije pod laganim lokalnim radila, i meni je bilo blaženo. Ali u Skopju je to procedura pa ću izdržat te svoje strahove, hehe.... Muz ne moze vidit inekciju, ali opću anesteziju uvik radije bira, a ja bi se u ćelo bola da treba, ali bi radije lokalnu, bila budna i sve trpila... Hehe

----------


## LaraLana

*branca* pitaj ih dal moze pod nekom lokalnom jer su mene kod drugog ivf pitali dal zelim bez totalne anestezije jer su bila 3 folikula. Ja nisam htjela bez i nek svatko za sebe odlucuje naravno.
Tada je totalna kostala oko 50 eura, vidjela sam kasnije u racunu. Nemam pojma dal su poskupljivali taj dio. Al to vas preko hzzo ne ide jer ne placate sami postupak.

----------


## LaraLana

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/54020-j...lije-transfera

Evo cure ovdje imate bete nakon transfera i ja vam od srca zelim da se sto prije upisete. Koje su vec trudne naravno ako zele upisite se!

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/80273-K...te-li-smrzlica

A ovdje su protokoli/stimulacije, dobivene js i dobiveni embriji pa eto takodjer se upisite kad budete znale sve podatke  :Smile:

----------


## branca_i

> *branca* pitaj ih dal moze pod nekom lokalnom jer su mene kod drugog ivf pitali dal zelim bez totalne anestezije jer su bila 3 folikula. Ja nisam htjela bez i nek svatko za sebe odlucuje naravno.
> Tada je totalna kostala oko 50 eura, vidjela sam kasnije u racunu. Nemam pojma dal su poskupljivali taj dio. Al to vas preko hzzo ne ide jer ne placate sami postupak.


LaraLana, super da si ovo napisala jer ću sigurno pitati za tu opciju. Mislila sam da oni kao i neke klinike rade punkcije samo pod općom. 
Sad gledam svoj predračun i piše: punctio IVF with anesthesia 496eura. Leptirice, jesi ti što plaćala dodatno za opću anesteziju ili se ova cifra od 496eura odnosi na to?

----------


## leptirica82

branca,
i meni toliko piše i nisam plaćala dodatno. Anestezija je u cijeni.

----------


## branca_i

Leptirice, thanks....znači to je u cijeni koju pokriva hzzo.

----------


## LF2

Od svih 7stimuliranih IVFova, najdraže su mi bile anestezije  :Smile:  Podnosila sam ih ko neki bivši narkoman. Meni super  :Smile: 
Malo me strah bilo u Turskoj, al samo zato jer sam u drugoj zemlji.
A s druge strane, najgori dio u postupcima mi je bilo čekanje bete. Tad bi najradije zaspala i probudila se nakon tjedan dana. Prvi tjedan čekanja super, drugi...majko moja....
Cure, sretno još jednom svima i da svima uspije. Uživam čitajući vaša iskustva iz Makedonije jer moja su bila savršena. Isto to želim i svima vama.

----------


## LF2

Branca, ako te strah, traži nešto za bolove i odi bez anestezije. Ništ ne škodi pitati i napravi onako kako ti želiš. Dokle god si ti psihički mirna, bolje za tebe.

----------


## LF2

LaraLana, svoju betu neću upisati u forum nego ću je urezati kroz cijelu ruku  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile: 
Šalim se, budem je upisala  :Wink:

----------


## branca_i

> Branca, ako te strah, traži nešto za bolove i odi bez anestezije. Ništ ne škodi pitati i napravi onako kako ti želiš. Dokle god si ti psihički mirna, bolje za tebe.


Definitivno ću pitati... Inače, kad tražim lokalnu umjesto opće većina doktora me gleda u čudu....Ali meni je tako lakše.. Tako i s histeroskopijama, 2 su bile skroz "na živo", bez ičeg jer se tako radilo u Vilija, jedna s lokalnom i oporavak bio milina, a zadnja pod općom, najgore iskustvo. To mi je jedino iskustvo opće anestezije i nije mi ona kao ona bila koma, ali oporavak strava. A punkcije, sve 4 s lokalnom, i to zadnja sa 19 jajnih stanica. Ali mir do neba! Tako da, LF2, imaš pravo samo psihički mir.....

----------


## LF2

Ajmeeeeeeeee, svaka ti čast. Ja sam dva puta punkciju bez anestezije i ne mogu reć da je bolilo ali me jakoooo bilo strah.
I histeroskopiju bez anestezije??? Stvarno si čudo. 
Sve tako ti njima i u Makedoniji lijepo reci  :Wink:

----------


## branca_i

Tako se ta histeroskopija (office) radila u Vilija kod dr. R. Tek posli kad su ju i drugi počeli obavljati čula sam da znaju dati lokalnu.
Ma da, za te stvari sam freak, volim biti budna i kao drzati pod "kontrolom", hehe možeš misliti.... To su čudni strahovi...

----------


## LaraLana

> Od svih 7stimuliranih IVFova, najdraže su mi bile anestezije  Podnosila sam ih ko neki bivši narkoman. Meni super 
> Malo me strah bilo u Turskoj, al samo zato jer sam u drugoj zemlji.
> A s druge strane, najgori dio u postupcima mi je bilo čekanje bete. Tad bi najradije zaspala i probudila se nakon tjedan dana. Prvi tjedan čekanja super, drugi...majko moja....
> Cure, sretno još jednom svima i da svima uspije. Uživam čitajući vaša iskustva iz Makedonije jer moja su bila savršena. Isto to želim i svima vama.


E bas tako. Najgori dio postupka je cekanje bete i najdosadniji!

----------


## LaraLana

> LaraLana, svoju betu neću upisati u forum nego ću je urezati kroz cijelu ruku   
> Šalim se, budem je upisala


 :Laughing:

----------


## Rikku

Netko je već ovdje mislim napisao, ali ako trebate primiti stimulaciju vikendom, ode se na 1.kat, prijavi na pultu i to je to. Tamo su mi danas dali cetrotidu i rekli da dođem danas oko 20h da mi daju i one Gonale pa da ih ne trebam sama miksati. Super! 

Rekli su da sutra dođem i da mi daju štopericu, samo neka uđem kroz urgentni ulaz, gdje god to bilo. Vi ste si sami davali štopericu?

----------


## LaraLana

Rikku ja sam pisala i bas sam ti htjela reci da mozes otici slobodno kod njih ako nisi sigurna za muckanje Gonala.

Ja sam svu stimulaciju isla kod njih navecer u 20.30 h na Urgentni centar i tamo su mi sestre davale Gonal u guzu jer je trebalo 450 i.j i Cetrotide a ne smije vise od 2 ml ici u trbuh.

Na stopericu sam takodjer isla kod njih navecer.

Meni je oba puta punkcija pala vikendom i ujutro su me prije 7 sati ujuto dole korz Urgentni pustili na peti kat. Ujedno sam se dole odmah i prijavila i dala papir da vide na idem na punkciju.

----------


## LaraLana

Ja mislim da ti oni na 5 katu do 16 h rade i gore nema onda vise nikoga na tom ivf odjelu.
Tako da veceras idi dole na Urgentni ulaz. On ti je sa strane prije vec dodjes dole na glavni ulaz. Taxi ce te zapravo ostaviti tu, znaju oni. Znaci ako dolazis autom prvo moras proci kraj tog ulaza.

----------


## LaraLana

A ako dolazis pjeske i ides preko mosta ides ravno na glavni ulaz a ovaj Urgenti ulaz ti je lijevo od glavnog sa strane. Obavezno ponesi semu stimulacije.

----------


## LaraLana

Dolaze zene kod njih na pikanje. Sto zbog straha od igle sto zbog ovog sto sam ja pisala da je slucaj kod mene.

Ako zaboravis Gonale slucajno al nemoj misli na to imaju i oni uvijek kod sebe dole na hitnoj pa im mozes kasnije vratiti.
Svakakvih situacija ima i svasta sam vidjela!!!
Ali oni nikada ne prave paniku i sve polagano rijese i izadju u susret.

----------


## Rikku

LaraLana super, hvala na infu, mislim da sam skužila gdje je taj urgentni ulaz. Da, za ove gonale i cetrotide ću sigurno ići njima da mi daju, a mislim da ću možda i štopericu koju sutra u 22:30 moram primiti. Nekako se osjećam sigurnije da oni to miješaju koji su već stoput to napravili. Penovi su super, ali ovo s miješanjem me strah da ne pogriješim negdje pa bolje biti bez stresa i otići njima. Jedva čekam da se oslobodim pikanja malo, trbuh mi je počeo imati male plave podljeve. Ali sve se izdrži  :Smile:

----------


## Rikku

Evo štoperica ovitrelle dobivena na hitnoj. Otišla sam jer nisam bila sigurna treba li istisnuti zrak iz injekcije ili ne, a našla sam oprečna mišljenja. Uglavnom, ta sestra mi je objasnila da ako ide u trbuh pod kutem od 90 stupnjeva, ne treba istisnuti zrak jer se pomakne prema gore (iako je ona ipak istisnula), a ako ide u ruku treba. No eto, sutra odmor, u utorak punkcija, idem sad jesti ciklu :Smile:

----------


## leptirica82

Rikku,
bitno da si je dobila. Sutra odmor, prejedanje ciklom.

----------


## leptirica82

Neka utorak što prije dođe.  :Smile:

----------


## LaraLana

Rikku tatalno nebitno za ispustiti zrak ili ne. Isto tako pise i na Gonalu pen da one mjehurice kao ispustis i okrenes na najmanju onu dozu, to mozes npr a i ne moras. Isto tako ti je i sa ostalim. Dobro ti je sestra rekla, kad okrenes injekciju taj zrak ode na kraj i u biti ga na kraju istisnes u trbuh i potisnes tekucinu i kapljice ne idu van.

Sretno sutra i javi nam cim prije situaciju  :Smile: 

Jesi se cula s kokom, jel radila test ili betu? Vrijeme joj je vec  :Wink:

----------


## Rikku

> Rikku tatalno nebitno za ispustiti zrak ili ne. Isto tako pise i na Gonalu pen da one mjehurice kao ispustis i okrenes na najmanju onu dozu, to mozes npr a i ne moras. Isto tako ti je i sa ostalim. Dobro ti je sestra rekla, kad okrenes injekciju taj zrak ode na kraj i u biti ga na kraju istisnes u trbuh i potisnes tekucinu i kapljice ne idu van.
> 
> Sretno sutra i javi nam cim prije situaciju 
> 
> Jesi se cula s kokom, jel radila test ili betu? Vrijeme joj je vec


Ma znam da je Lučinger jednoj rekao da se obavezno mora ispustiti zrak i to još nekoliko puta naglasio, pa sam otišla na hitnu da budem sigurna. Ipak je to najvažnija injekcija  :Smile:  Samo sam se ujutro probudila s velikim podljevom od nje:/

Čula sam se s Kokom, nažalost, beta joj je 0  :Sad:

----------


## LaraLana

> Ma znam da je Lučinger jednoj rekao da se obavezno mora ispustiti zrak i to još nekoliko puta naglasio, pa sam otišla na hitnu da budem sigurna. Ipak je to najvažnija injekcija  Samo sam se ujutro probudila s velikim podljevom od nje:/
> 
> Čula sam se s Kokom, nažalost, beta joj je 0


Jojjj Luči uvijek ima svoju neku filozofiju :/

Tako je. I ja sam za to da se ide na Stop u hitnu.
Proci ce podljev, to se ne moze izbjeci nazalost jer smo puni krvnih zilica. Ako budes dobila Fraxiparin nakon transfera bit ce toga po trbuhu.

Zao mi je za Koku  :Sad:

----------


## leptirica82

Žao mi za koku.  :Sad:

----------


## Rikku

> Proci ce podljev, to se ne moze izbjeci nazalost jer smo puni krvnih zilica. Ako budes dobila Fraxiparin nakon transfera bit ce toga po trbuhu.


Dakle, bit će toga (možda) još po trbuhu? I još injekcija? Ajme, ja se ponadala da sam sa štopericom konačno gotova s injekcijama. Kad sve zbrojim, preko 20 uboda dosad, a znači još nije kraj :/ 
Sva sreća te injekcije nisu baš bolne pa se sve izdrži, ali jadan trbuh  :Unsure:

----------


## Rikku

> Žao mi za koku.



I meni je jako, jako žao. Kao i većina nas, ima tužnu priču i jako želi dijete. Ima još jednog smrzlića pa će ići ponovo, a onda vidjeti daljnje opcije.

Ja sam sebi rekla da ću triput ići sa svojim js, a onda krenuti s doniranim embriom ili doniranom js. Dok ima opcija, ima i nade  :Smile:

----------


## leptirica82

Rikku,
još 14 dana Prolutex injekcija. Ako beta bude super onda se valjda nastavljaju. Tako da nije kraj.

----------


## leptirica82

Mi potrošili 7. Još 7 i beta.

----------


## leptirica82

:Smile:  Ali radit ću test ranije. Samo se još moram dogovoriti sama sa sobom kada.  :Smile:  

Koki je vratila 1 ili 2? Je li imala kakvih simptoma ili? Mislim, ako znaš slučajno

----------


## Rikku

> Rikku,
> još 14 dana Prolutex injekcija. Ako beta bude super onda se valjda nastavljaju. Tako da nije kraj.


 :Shock:  :Shock:  :Shock: 

To stvarno nisam znala. Ovih 20-ak uboda mi je izmasakriralo trbuh, a dakle čeka me još. Dobro da si mi rekla, da se psihički pripremim za to. 




> Koki je vratila 1 ili 2? Je li imala kakvih simptoma ili? Mislim, ako znaš slučajno


Koka je vratila 2 i jedan je smrznula. Nije imala nikakvih simptoma. Baš sam tužna zbog nje  :Sad:

----------


## LaraLana

Leptirica kako si ti? Znas da test mozes vec 10 ili 11 dnt raditi bez problema. Kod tebe su trodnevni embriji.
Ja sam htjela sto prije znati da ne uzimam te lijekove bezveze ako nije uspjelo.

Ali u kliniku sam obavezno morala vaditi betu bez obzira na pozitivan test i samo sam jednom vadila u obe trudnoce bez ponavljanja. Dr. L mi rekao cestitam trudni ste i beta je fantasticna, ne treba ponavljati.
Na prvi uzv isla 3 tjedna od transfera.

----------


## leptirica82

Meni danas 7. dan, ako ne računam dan transfera. I mislila sam čet, pet ili sub.  :Smile:  dobro sam. Tu i tamo me malo trbuh zaboli i taj donji dio leđa. Ostalo baš ne. Jučer i danas na dnevnom primijetila nekakvu mini mini mrljicu. Ma ono, skoro neprimjetno. Nekakve svijetlo svijetlo krem boje. Ali je to toliko mini mini, doslovce. Kad se obrišem, nema ništa. Da nemam uložak ne bi ni primijetila.

----------


## LF2

Ubodi su najmanji problem  :Smile:  al opet ovisi kako kome, svatko drugačije doživljava to. 
Nakon 8 IVFova, više ni ne znam kako je bez njih  :Smile:  Sad u zadnjem sam dvije injekcije dnevno do osmog tjedna (Prolutex i Clexane), s time da Celaxane od oplodnje do nekoliko mjeseci poslije poroda  :Smile:  trbuh je svaki dan druge boje.
Iskreno, prst bi odrezala samo da se desilo ovo čudo  :Kiss:

----------


## LaraLana

> Meni danas 7. dan, ako ne računam dan transfera. I mislila sam čet, pet ili sub.  dobro sam. Tu i tamo me malo trbuh zaboli i taj donji dio leđa. Ostalo baš ne. Jučer i danas na dnevnom primijetila nekakvu mini mini mrljicu. Ma ono, skoro neprimjetno. Nekakve svijetlo svijetlo krem boje. Ali je to toliko mini mini, doslovce. Kad se obrišem, nema ništa. Da nemam uložak ne bi ni primijetila.


To su dobri znakovi. Ovo ti moze biti od implantacije ta mrljica. A taman bi ti trebala zavrsiti jucer ili danas.
Jedva cekam da napravis test  :Smile:

----------


## Rikku

> Ubodi su najmanji problem  al opet ovisi kako kome, svatko drugačije doživljava to. 
> Nakon 8 IVFova, više ni ne znam kako je bez njih  Sad u zadnjem sam dvije injekcije dnevno do osmog tjedna (Prolutex i Clexane), s time da Celaxane od oplodnje do nekoliko mjeseci poslije poroda  trbuh je svaki dan druge boje.


Svaka čast! Takvi primjeri kao ti me baš motiviraju. Slažem se da ubodi nisu problem jer ne bole, samo mi je u jednom trenutku baš došlo već dosta pikanja i trbuha koji je pun podljeva, valjda se čovjek u ovom procesu psihički umori od svega. Neće mi biti teško primiti i još tih injekcija jer znam što mi je cilj, kao i svima nama  :Smile:  Ali baš tvoj primjer pokazuje koliko će žena uboda primiti za svoje malo čudo i sve će to pretrpjeti. Eto, sad sam i sama motivirana :Very Happy:

----------


## branca_i

Koki, i meni je uzasno žao!
Leptirice, to su sve dobri znakovi! Kao i druge cure, jedva čekam tvoju ogroooomnu betu!
Rikku, sretno sutra! Javi rezultate punkcije.

----------


## leptirica82

Valjda jesu cure. Trudim se biti pozitivna, ali sa dozom realnosti da možda ne uspije. Iako većinom prevladava pozitiva.  :Smile:

----------


## Rikku

> Valjda jesu cure. Trudim se biti pozitivna, ali sa dozom realnosti da možda ne uspije. Iako većinom prevladava pozitiva.


Držimo fige svi da uspije i da još jedna beba dođe na svijet  :Smile:

----------


## leptirica82

Hvala vam. Puno znači potpora.  :Kiss: 
E da, zaboravila vam reći da se jako brzo umorim i uspušem. Snage za ništa. Nešto napravim pa moram malo odmoriti.  :Smile:

----------


## Medo2711

Koki zao mi je  :Sad: 
Leptirica82 odlicni simtomi,to ce plusic biti. :Kiss: 
Rikku sretno sutra da dobila dobrih jajnih i zdravih  :Smile:

----------


## Senka43

Pozdrav svima na ovom divnom forumu.Nama je ostalo jos 3 dana do sledeceg embriotransfera.Da li neko zna smem li da odem kod zubara(otpao mi jedan mali deo na jedinici)??Pitam zbog terapije??Moze l odlazak zubaru da naskodi??Hvala ukoliko neko odgovori

----------


## leptirica82

:Smile: 
Rikku, sretno sutra i javi nam se.  :Smile: 

Senka43, ne znam ti reći. I ja imam taj problem ali nisam nikuda išla. Ne boli me, izdržat ću još tjedan dana dok ne vidim situaciju.
Puno sreće ti želim na transferu.

----------


## Rikku

Cure, samo da pitam - je li koja od vas dan prije punkcije (tj. dan nakon štoperice) imala veliku sluz kao kad imaš ovulaciju? Jer meni je cijeli dan tako pa da provjerim je li to normalno.

----------


## Senka43

Hvala puno.I ja cu sacekati do posle testa

----------


## leptirica82

Rikku, 
ja sam imala. I počelo je bilo 2 dana prije punkcije. Bit će sve ok.  :Smile:

----------


## Rikku

> Rikku, 
> ja sam imala. I počelo je bilo 2 dana prije punkcije. Bit će sve ok.


Hvalaaaa. Ovaj forum je čisto zlato koliko te umiri i da motivacije za sve. Javim se sutra nakon punkcije  :Smile:

----------


## Medo2711

> Cure, samo da pitam - je li koja od vas dan prije punkcije (tj. dan nakon štoperice) imala veliku sluz kao kad imaš ovulaciju? Jer meni je cijeli dan tako pa da provjerim je li to normalno.


Ja isto imala nenormalno mi je curila sluz prozirna.
.Ocito to normalno

----------


## Rikku

Evo me nakon punkcije, probudih se iz narkoze nakon cca 45 min. Dolje me to boli, ali ok. Samo 2 jajne ćelije izvučene  :Sad:

----------


## leptirica82

Rikku,
sada još malo odmaraj. Ma i 2 su dobre, samo nek se oplode.  :Smile:  sutra ti javljaju?
Imas gazu?  :Smile:

----------


## LaraLana

> Evo me nakon punkcije, probudih se iz narkoze nakon cca 45 min. Dolje me to boli, ali ok. Samo 2 jajne ćelije izvučene


Rikku samo polako i nemoj biti razocarana. Najgore za psihu je biti nezadovoljan i kriviti doktore. Svi bi mi da imamo puno js i da se desi odmah trudnoca ali na zalost to nije tako lako.
Dali ste svi od sebe ono najbolje i najvise moguce. I jedan embrij je nekad dovoljan.

Jesu ti rekli mozda sto je bilo s ostalim folikulima?

----------


## LaraLana

Rikku danas odmaraj i puno tekucine uzimaj i proteina.

----------


## LaraLana

> Pozdrav svima na ovom divnom forumu.Nama je ostalo jos 3 dana do sledeceg embriotransfera.Da li neko zna smem li da odem kod zubara(otpao mi jedan mali deo na jedinici)??Pitam zbog terapije??Moze l odlazak zubaru da naskodi??Hvala ukoliko neko odgovori


Odlazak zubaru ne moze naskoditi. Ako zelis prije transfera to napraviti odi privatno jer se odmah dobije termin.
U trudnoci se takodje normalno ide stomatologu i najnormalnije se smije primiti anestezija za zub.
Prosla su ta vremena kad se prije govorilo da trudne zene ne smiju zubaru.
Nemojte dozvoliti da vam zubi propadaju bezpotrebno i zbog babskih prica.

----------


## Rikku

Nažalost ostajem u bolnici još neko vrijeme. Pri dizanju sam se počela rušiti i cijelo mi se tijelo počelo tresti od anestezije pa me sad pokušavaju mobilizirati jer mi je jako slabo i mučnina i tremor. Loše iskustvo zasad :/

----------


## LaraLana

> Nažalost ostajem u bolnici još neko vrijeme. Pri dizanju sam se počela rušiti i cijelo mi se tijelo počelo tresti od anestezije pa me sad pokušavaju mobilizirati jer mi je jako slabo i mučnina i tremor. Loše iskustvo zasad :/


Jojj rikku drz se. Bit ce sve ok.

----------


## Medo2711

> Nažalost ostajem u bolnici još neko vrijeme. Pri dizanju sam se počela rušiti i cijelo mi se tijelo počelo tresti od anestezije pa me sad pokušavaju mobilizirati jer mi je jako slabo i mučnina i tremor. Loše iskustvo zasad :/


Dve su isto dobre,bit ce to dobro.Odlicno na sve sta si prosla i dijagnozu.
Zao mi je sta ti je lose,ali super sta su te ostavili da te nadgledaju..anestezija nekad lose utjece na nekoga..Drzi se i odmaraj..

----------


## Rikku

Pustili su me sad iz bolnice, ali im se moram javljati da znaju da je sve ok. Proživjela sam horor, tijelo nikako da se prestane tresti, nisam mogla pričati koliko mi se čeljust tresla. U jednom trenutku sam kolabirala pa su mi dali neke dvije infuzije i injekciju, sva sam izbodena:/ Dva sata mučenja s održavanjem svijesti. Ne želim ovo nikad više proći. Sad sam vruće glave, pa tako pišem, vjerujem da kad se glava ohladi i smiri da ću biti opet spremna na sve.

Boban je rekao da je razočaran što su samo 2 js izvađene (17 i 19) od ukupno 5. Šanse za trasfer su 50 posto, sutra ću znati sve. Danas samo želim zaboraviti cijeli dan, osim svih divnih sestara i doktora koji su bili uz mene.

----------


## LF2

Rikku, bit će sve u redu. Anestezija stvarno loše utječe na tebe. Sve će bit u redu.
Dvije stanice su super, žene znaju imati po 10-15 na kraju se dvije oplode. Tako da....bitno da su kvalitetne  :Kiss:

----------


## Rikku

> Rikku, bit će sve u redu. Anestezija stvarno loše utječe na tebe. Sve će bit u redu.
> Dvije stanice su super, žene znaju imati po 10-15 na kraju se dvije oplode. Tako da....bitno da su kvalitetne


A nadam se, mada je kvaliteta upitna zbog endometrioze, kako je rekao dr. L. Sad tek na izvješću vidim da su mi slabo rasli folikuli od zadnjeg uzv-a, a endometrij se u dva dana pomakao s 8,5 na samo 9, uz sve estrofeme i ciklu koju sam jela. Nevjerojatno. Znam da ću opet biti spremna na sve ovo, ali baš sam obeshrabrena. Ništa, čekam sutra, nadajući se da će se barem jedna oploditi.

----------


## leptirica82

Rikku,
ajme koje komplikacije. Žao mi je. Nadam se da si sada bolje. Trebat će sada par dana da se slegne osjećaj nakon anestezije. Ali držimo fige da se ove 2 oplode. Ja sam imala 3, ne puno više od tebe tako da probaj ostati pozitivna. Mislimo na tebe.  :Smile:

----------


## Bambina1

Rikku, samo polako, sutra ces biti ko nova. Meni se to dogodilo kod nas kad sam isla na punkciju. I to su mi jos dali lokalnu il kak se vec to zove. Sve zene su izlazile s punkcije normalno, pricala na mob, dopisivali se.. A ja, ko neka luda. Zaspala odmah na stolici, oni me prenijeli u krevet i corila 30 min. Sestra dolazila svakih 10 min provjeriti s ogledalom da li disem.. Dosla doma, dobila najgoru glavobolju ikad, uzasno mi bilo mucno, nisam mogla do wc kak mi se vrtilo pa sam puzala.. Jos kad sam vidjela dosta krvi jos me vise uhvatila panika, a i bila sam sama doma. Sve u svemu, grozno, al drugi dan ko da nista nije bilo.. Sve ce to proci, vjeruj mi.

----------


## Rikku

> Rikku, samo polako, sutra ces biti ko nova. Meni se to dogodilo kod nas kad sam isla na punkciju. I to su mi jos dali lokalnu il kak se vec to zove. Sve zene su izlazile s punkcije normalno, pricala na mob, dopisivali se.. A ja, ko neka luda. Zaspala odmah na stolici, oni me prenijeli u krevet i corila 30 min. Sestra dolazila svakih 10 min provjeriti s ogledalom da li disem.. Dosla doma, dobila najgoru glavobolju ikad, uzasno mi bilo mucno, nisam mogla do wc kak mi se vrtilo pa sam puzala.. Jos kad sam vidjela dosta krvi jos me vise uhvatila panika, a i bila sam sama doma. Sve u svemu, grozno, al drugi dan ko da nista nije bilo.. Sve ce to proci, vjeruj mi.


Vjerujem da hoće, da. Ja sam i na trosatnoj operaciji prošle godine užasno reagirala na anesteziju, pala u nesvijest čim se digla i cijeli dan nikako doći sebi, no na ovo danas sam puno gore reagirala iz nekog razloga. Sad ležim i odmaram, pokušavam pozitivno misliti za sutra.

----------


## Bambina1

Rikku, samo polako, odmaraj..Saljem ti zagrljaje

----------


## branca_i

Rikku, drzi se, šaljem ti veliki zagrljaj... Nadam se da će sve na kraju dobro završiti i da će se obe razviti u lipe embrije.
I kako cure kažu nije bitan broj.... Meni su 19 izvadili i na kraju bio transfer samo 1 embrija jer su spermiji bili preloši.... A tko zna mozda i moje jajne stanice nisu neke... 
Drzi se, sve smo tu uz tebe i navijamo! Sutra je novi dan.

----------


## Rikku

> Rikku, samo polako, odmaraj..Saljem ti zagrljaje





> Rikku, drzi se, šaljem ti veliki zagrljaj...


Hvala cure, jako ste drage, kao da ste iz Makedonije  :Smile:  

Btw, meni zub napukao od treskavice nakon anestezije, tek sam sad skužila. Sva sreća ništa strašno, samo se dio odlomio pa je sad oštro. 

Definitivno ću zapamtiti svoj prvi IVF :D

----------


## leptirica82

Rikku,
pa svima nam je nešto napukao zub.  :Smile: 
Jesi bolje?

----------


## leptirica82

Cure, 
a ja danas isto u nekom bvzv raspoloženju. Nema smisla raditi test na 8 dpt i to trodnevnih i to ne prva jutarnja, je li tako? Nekako bi ali trudim se da ne. Danas je baš dan. Sutra će biti bolje.

----------


## LF2

Prerano je. Izdrži još malo. Vjeruj mi, imam tolko iskustva sa prerano rađenim testovima i vađenjem krvi da ti je moj savjet pričekati. Znam da je teško. Pogotovo ovaj drugi tjedan.

----------


## leptirica82

Hvala ti. Ma i ja sam svjesna da je rano, samo sam nekako danas bzvz. Ajd sad mi i malo bolje.  :Smile:  Mislim da prije 10 dpt nema smisla. Ili čak i 11. A je li rano da vadim betu na 12 dpt?

----------


## LF2

12 dpt možeš vaditi betu. Moj savjet ti je bez testova, a znam da nećeš izdržati. 
Najbolje izvaditi betu i onda si sigurna.

----------


## Rikku

Leptirice, kad god budeš vadila betu ili radila test, želimo ti dobre vijesti. Nekako se nadam da ti je uspjelo  :Smile:

----------


## LaraLana

> Hvala ti. Ma i ja sam svjesna da je rano, samo sam nekako danas bzvz. Ajd sad mi i malo bolje.  Mislim da prije 10 dpt nema smisla. Ili čak i 11. A je li rano da vadim betu na 12 dpt?


Betu na 12 dnt bez problema mozes raditi, njima dole svejedno trebas javiti betu.
Danas ti je rano za test i bolje sto ga nisi radila. 10 ili 11 dan ce ti test pokazati ako je trudnoca u pitanju, pa to je vec 13 ili 14 dan od ovulacije. U slucaju ivf postupka se implantacija dogadja malo prije vec kod spontane trudnoce jer je izvrsen transfer embrija, ne treba ga cekati da dodje na pravo mjesto.

Ja sam napisala zasto sam isla raditi test i betu jer sam htjela znati a i nisu ti lijekovi bonboni a i jaku sam stimulaciju primala.
Ne nagovaram te. Ti radi test kad ti zelis. Samo ti zelim reci da kod trodnevnog embrija implantacija pocinje negdje treci dan i to traje par dana dok se implantira skroz i onda nakon 2 dana po zavrsetku implantacije kucni test iz urina moze pokazati trudnocu, eto tako su meni rekli.
Znaci kod tebe je implantacija zavrsila treba samo malo sad cekati da se moze ocitati u urinu.

----------


## LaraLana

Rikku kako si?

----------


## sara79

Jutro....
Sto se tice implantacije ziva istina da se kod nas koje idemo u postupak to dogadja prije. Kod blastice vam implantacije pocinje isti taj dan kad ste imale transfer i traje negdje 3 dana pa zato se vec nekima na 5 ili 6 dan pokaze na testu crtica, to je 10, 11 dpo. Jos ako je radjen hatching na blastici onda krece odmah sa izlijeganjem.
Kako je moj dr rekao od 10 savrsenih blastica u prosjeku ce se 3 implantirati i tko to uspije objasniti ce dobiti nobelovu nagradu. Vjerujte u svog dr i svoje embrije i sve negativne ljude izbjegavajte nakon transfera. Smij te se i budite vesele i vjerujte da je uspjelo i da ste trudne i nikako drugacije.
Neke zene na trudnocu reagiraju visokom betom a neke ne bez obzira sto bi mi pomislile da je u pitanju blizanacka trudnoca.
Ja nisam imala vrtoglavo veliku betu....400 i nesto a cura na isti dan sto je bila samnom na transferu preko 800.

LF uzet cu tebe u obzir jer si zadnja pisala betu. Ni tvoja nije bila nesto vrtoglavo velika kako to zna biti kod nekoga. I ovo da znate jos, beta vam se ne mora nuzno uduplati u 48 sati, dovoljno je i do 70 posto da bude visa..a nakon 1000 kad predje se sporije dupla.
Tako da ovo sto je LaraLana pisala da ju nije ponavljala mi ima smisla s obzirom koliko je vas dr smiren.
U Rijeci se beta vadi na 21 dnt i to je to. Ja bi poludila do tad.

----------


## Rikku

Evo Boban me nazvao upravo i rekao da se jedna oplodila i već sutra idem na transfer. 

Zašto tako odmah na transfer, zna li tko? 

Nekako stvarno nisam optimistična u vezi toga svega, otpočetka je sve bilo puno prepreka. Ali ok, sad znam kako sve to ide barem.

Danas sam ok, puno lakše hodam i manje me sve dolje boli.

----------


## Medo2711

> Evo Boban me nazvao upravo i rekao da se jedna oplodila i već sutra idem na transfer. 
> 
> Zašto tako odmah na transfer, zna li tko? 
> 
> Nekako stvarno nisam optimistična u vezi toga svega, otpočetka je sve bilo puno prepreka. Ali ok, sad znam kako sve to ide barem.
> 
> Danas sam ok, puno lakše hodam i manje me sve dolje boli.


Odlicno jedna ali vrijedna.
Za to neznam,ali znam kad sam isla kod privatnika i oni vracaju isto 2 dan..Oni znaju,ipak je lijepse u nasem tijelu da se razvije..Drzim fige

----------


## Rikku

> Odlicno jedna ali vrijedna.
> Za to neznam,ali znam kad sam isla kod privatnika i oni vracaju isto 2 dan..Oni znaju,ipak je lijepse u nasem tijelu da se razvije..Drzim fige


Aha, ok, mislila sam da vraćaju kasnije, hvala na infu :Smile:  Kako bude, očito sam, kao i svi ovdje, spremna na sve i nema odustajanja. Idemo korak po korak.

Zna li tko koliko se mjeseci u Makedoniji radi pauza između stimuliranih IVF-ova?

----------


## LF2

Rikku, dobro je to. Nemoj bit obeshrabrena. Jedna se oplodila i jedna je dovoljna. Kad je tako malo oplođenih ide se odmah na transfer jer su bolje šanse da se embrij razvije u prirodnom okruženju nego u loboratoriju, tako da ne žele prepustiti slučaju. I bitno je kolko je staničan. To ćeš sutra saznati, znaju oni što rade.
Sara 79, da, moja beta je bila 11 dpt blastocista 367, a 14 dpt (kad sam im trebala javiti) je 1223.
Imala sam te biokemijske i vanmaterničnu i imam jako loša iskustva s betama, svašta je tu bilo, počinjale bi nisko, pa se ne bi duplale...a testove nisam koristila više nakon drugog IVFa. 
Zato sam uvijek za to da se ne vadi prerano. Jasno mi je da se može vidjeti i ranije od toga ali nisam htjela vidjeti još jednu ispod 100.
Zato sad kad sam vadila ovu zadnju, bila je konkretna i znala sam da je to to  :Smile:

----------


## LaraLana

> Evo Boban me nazvao upravo i rekao da se jedna oplodila i već sutra idem na transfer. 
> 
> Zašto tako odmah na transfer, zna li tko? 
> 
> Nekako stvarno nisam optimistična u vezi toga svega, otpočetka je sve bilo puno prepreka. Ali ok, sad znam kako sve to ide barem.
> 
> Danas sam ok, puno lakše hodam i manje me sve dolje boli.


Rikku pa sto ja drobim ovdje stalno!?
Pa meni su uvijek vracali drugi dan...i onda kad sam imala sve 4 oplodjene js. 
Boban voli da se embriji sto prije vrate tamo di im je najbolje a to je kod tebe.
Zna on vrlo dobro svoj posao i vjeruj mu.

----------


## Medo2711

> Aha, ok, mislila sam da vraćaju kasnije, hvala na infu Kako bude, očito sam, kao i svi ovdje, spremna na sve i nema odustajanja. Idemo korak po korak.
> 
> Zna li tko koliko se mjeseci u Makedoniji radi pauza između stimuliranih IVF-ova?


Nema,samo pozitivno.Ja mislim 2 ili 3 mj,tako je barem kod nas.Da ti se odmore jajnici i ocistis malo.Da nebi doslo do kotra.Ako je bila polustimulativna moze odmah sljedeci ciklus.Mislim da se vecina njih tako drzi....Pa nemoj vec o tome razmisljati,jer nece biti drugi postupak.Ovaj ti sigurno dobitan  :Smile:

----------


## Senka43

Ženske,kako se vi osecate pred sam transfer??Ja sam u prethodnom pokusaju bila sva uzbudjena a sad tako reći nista:kao da idem na pregled.Pozdrav i podrska svima na ovom divnom forumu i puunnooo slatkih bebica❤

----------


## LF2

Pred transfer, uvijek neko olakšanje što smo dobili kolko smo dobili i što je stimulacija iza mene, pred FET doslovce ko da idem na kavu  :Smile: . A pred zadnji transfer, sad u MK mi se tolko pišalo da nisam opće razmišljala o tome nego di ću se popišati. I bila sam uzbuđena jer s Bobanom ni ne možeš drugačije nego bit vesela i zafrkavati se. 
Ne mogu vam opisati, naravno da je to i zato što mi je uspjelo, ali meni je Acibadem stvarno ostao u super sjećanju.

----------


## Rikku

> Ženske,kako se vi osecate pred sam transfer??Ja sam u prethodnom pokusaju bila sva uzbudjena a sad tako reći nista:kao da idem na pregled.Pozdrav i podrska svima na ovom divnom forumu i puunnooo slatkih bebica❤


Ja se nakon svega ne osjećam uopće uzbuđeno haha. Možda je to i dobro, da sam smirena i da me boli briga, obrnuta psihologija.

----------


## LF2

Rikku, nema razloga da ne budeš smirena. Ne boli, nećeš se mučiti, lijepo će napraviti transfer i drži se uputa i terapije i sve će biti u redu. Sve ti se lijepo potrefilo, na avion ćeš stići, uživaj još malo dok si tamo. Ništa teško ne nosi i bez stresa. 
Nemoj misliti da nije bio dobar postupak, od dvije stanice dobila si jednu oplođenu, to je 50%. Obzirom na tvoju dijagnozu, super je. 
Rekla sam ti i neki dan, ima cura koje bi dobile 10-15 j.s od toga 1-2 za transfer. Glavu gore i smatraj to kao dobrim postupkom.

----------


## Senka43

Rikku

----------


## Rikku

> Rikku, nema razloga da ne budeš smirena. Ne boli, nećeš se mučiti, lijepo će napraviti transfer i drži se uputa i terapije i sve će biti u redu. Sve ti se lijepo potrefilo, na avion ćeš stići, uživaj još malo dok si tamo. Ništa teško ne nosi i bez stresa. 
> Nemoj misliti da nije bio dobar postupak, od dvije stanice dobila si jednu oplođenu, to je 50%. Obzirom na tvoju dijagnozu, super je. 
> Rekla sam ti i neki dan, ima cura koje bi dobile 10-15 j.s od toga 1-2 za transfer. Glavu gore i smatraj to kao dobrim postupkom.


Ma pozitivna sam ja i dalje, samo sam i vrlo mirna ako bude negativan rezultat, nekako se trenutno ne uzbuđujem oko svega toga, kao da sam u glavi već negdje drugdje.  Svakako vrijedno iskustvo koje sam spremna proći ponovo ako trebam. Ne mislim da nije bio dobar postupak, nego pun prepreka, ali sada znam barem kako mi tijelo reagira na sve ovo, da mi desni jajnik ne proizvodi i da se moram pouzdati na lijevi s endometriotičnom cistom, pa ako svaki put i bude jedna oplođena, ok, idem s onim što imam. Mada drugi postupak može biti potpuno drugačiji i razviti više folikula. Sve u svemu, idem na sve dok ne bude bebica u meni  :Smile:

----------


## branca_i

Rikku, stvarno vjeruj u pozitivno, baš kako ti cure govore... I oplodnja ti je 50%, sto je dosta dobro. Jedan, ali vrijedan. A prepreke si valjda morala imati, tako ti je zapisano. I baš zato će ti biti uspiješno! Sigurna sam! Sretnoooo

----------


## LF2

Bravo. Najbitnije si sve složiti u glavi. Vidim da si realna i čvrsto stojiš što se tiče svega. Sad te jedino može iznenaditi bebica  :Smile:

----------


## branca_i

Leptirice, i ja mislim da bez problema možeš vaditi betu 12 dnt kod trodnevnih. I ja sam tako u zadnjem postupku. Niti jedanput u 4 ivf/icsi-a nisam napravila kućni test jer nisam imala hrabrosti.... A i nisam osjećala da će biti pozitivno, pa mi je bilo lakše s betom. Nadam se da će me drugačiji osjećaj drzati i obuzeti totalni optimizam kad krenemo s postupkom u Mk. Pa da će pasti i kućni test prije, hihi....

----------


## Medo2711

Prvi postupak uzas bi je bio stres,ne spavanjw toliko tuge..a drugi sam dosla ko da idem napuniti auto na benzisku..jos kolegica u sobi kaze svaka ti cas sta si takva.Nikad nisam do feta ni jajnih ni neznam kako je to poslje.Saznat cu u Mk kakva cu biti.ali sigurno vesela i pozitivna ko i do sada...Rikku ti imas odlican rezultat ne brini..Meni je uvijek dr vikao jedna ali vrijedna i dobra.Cure koje dobivaju puno jajnih uvijek budu lose kvalitete.Cure koje dobivaju manje uvijek imaju barem jednog ili dva odlicna.Kaze da je uvijek tako.Da mu cure sa manje jajnih stanica ostanu od prve ili druge trudne...To mi je jedan dr.privatan reko kod kojeg sam isla..

----------


## Rikku

> Prvi postupak uzas bi je bio stres,ne spavanjw toliko tuge..a drugi sam dosla ko da idem napuniti auto na benzisku..jos kolegica u sobi kaze svaka ti cas sta si takva.Nikad nisam do feta ni jajnih ni neznam kako je to poslje.Saznat cu u Mk kakva cu biti.ali sigurno vesela i pozitivna ko i do sada...Rikku ti imas odlican rezultat ne brini..Meni je uvijek dr vikao jedna ali vrijedna i dobra.Cure koje dobivaju puno jajnih uvijek budu lose kvalitete.Cure koje dobivaju manje uvijek imaju barem jednog ili dva odlicna.Kaze da je uvijek tako.Da mu cure sa manje jajnih stanica ostanu od prve ili druge trudne...To mi je jedan dr.privatan reko kod kojeg sam isla..


Svakako sam dosad puno naučila od svih vas koji ste već nekoliko puta sve prošli. Imate bolji uvid u sve to od nas koji idemo prvi put, a taj prvi put je uvijek ispunjen možda i prevelikim očekivanjima, tj. možda bolje reći prevelikom željom pa onda nastanu i razočarenja. Ali da, uspjeh je i kad se dobije ta jedna oplođena stanica i mislim da ću sutra biti baš sretna s mišlju da se u meni po prvi put u životu nešto možda stvara jer dosad zbog začepljenih jajovoda kod mene nikad nije došlo do prirodne oplodnje. Bit će to jedno novo prekrasno iskustvo, već sama ta misao  :Smile:

----------


## LaraLana

> Rikku pa sto ja drobim ovdje stalno!?
> Pa meni su uvijek vracali drugi dan...i onda kad sam imala sve 4 oplodjene js. 
> Boban voli da se embriji sto prije vrate tamo di im je najbolje a to je kod tebe.
> Zna on vrlo dobro svoj posao i vjeruj mu.


Rikku sve sam ti napisala ovdje a i LF ti je sve lijepo napisala kao i sve cure sto ti daju podrsku i optimizam.

Jesi procitala sto je forumasica napisala gore da od 10 savrsenih blastica se u prosjeku 3 implantiraju! I sto bi ti onda znacilo da imas npr 4 blastice!? 
Znaci treba imati i puno srece i te kakve u ovom trnovitom putu.

----------


## leptirica82

Rikku,
slažem se s curama. Vjerujem da oni znaju što rade. I bolje je da je mrva u tebi nego u labu, zato 2. dan. Samo hrabro i pozitivno. 
Ja ok curke. I danas imam tog nečeg na ulošku. Iako kažem, to je toliko neprimjetno i malo da uopće ne znam što bi moglo biti. Niti crveno niti smeđe. Pričam jučer mužu kak sam bzvz. Kaže on:"Mi smo napravili sve što smo mogli." istina je to. Naše je da učinimo sve što možemo, a ostalo je u rukama nekoga/nečega drugoga. Kako tko vjeruje. Mislim da ću u sub možda vaditi betu ali priv. Moram samo vidjeti tko radi u Zg subotom. I falit će mi Estrofem par tbl, to ću uzeti. Ako beta bude ok u sub, onda ću i u pon vaditi. Mislila sam u pon pa srijedu ali srijedu ne mogu nikako pobjeći s posla tako da je sub u igri.

----------


## LF2

Većina privatnih laboratorija ti rade u subotu, ovisi u kojem si dijelu grada. Cijena 150 kn.

----------


## Rikku

> Rikku sve sam ti napisala ovdje a i LF ti je sve lijepo napisala kao i sve cure sto ti daju podrsku i optimizam.
> 
> Jesi procitala sto je forumasica napisala gore da od 10 savrsenih blastica se u prosjeku 3 implantiraju! I sto bi ti onda znacilo da imas npr 4 blastice!? 
> Znaci treba imati i puno srece i te kakve u ovom trnovitom putu.


Svakako, slažem se, treba imati puno sreće, a ova moja jedna je super! Mislim da, kao što napisah, prvi put imamo prevelika očekivanja, a ja sam imala jer već godinu i pol pripremam tijelo za sve ovo (promjena prehrane, vitamini, voće i povrće, samo domaći uzgoj za sve, detoks alga, praćenje unosa potrebnih stvari, regulacija hormona, hodanje svaki dan, plaćeni tretmani za tijelo i zdjelicu, ma još sto čuda), pa mi se valjda jedna učinila malo od njih 5 što sam imala i sve te prepreke. Kao ono, pa sve sam učinila, a na kraju mi tijelo tako vrati. No treba biti realan i svjestan situacije i sutra uživati u misli da je nešto živo u meni  :Heart: 

Leptirice, držimo ti figeeeee  :Very Happy:

----------


## Medo2711

Bayer lab ti radi subotum imaju na ilici i na bundeku..ima jos nekih samo googlaj  :Smile:

----------


## sara79

Tako je, gotovo svi labosi rade subotom!

Cure imate tu na forumu di cure poklanjaju ostatak lijekova pa pogledajte, ima i na forum.hr

Leptirica ja bi se cula svakako s njima dole nakon vadjenja bete pa vidi dal traze ponavljanje! 
Zasto bi isla dva puta placati ako to nije potrebno jer je poznato da Sistina ne trazi ponavljanje, bar su cure tu pisale.
Niti pravilno niti nepravilno duplanje ti ne garantira urednu trudnocu. Svasta sam tu procitala na zalost.
Sve vise razumijem njih dole i podrzavam to jedno vadjenje i cekanje uzv na 21 dnt da se sto manje stresira i uziva u trudnoci.

*LF* razumijem sve sto si napisala. Samoj mi je tek 7-mi ivf postupak uspio bez ikada iti jednog smrzlica.

Ovo jos da napisem da na Ceskoj temi ima zena da cak vise donrica promjene dok im ne uspije. Tesko za vjerovati ali je na zalost tako. Pa tako da one kojima uspije odmah su prave sretnice.

----------


## sara79

Ma ima i SynLab....tako je guglaj po Zagrebu.

----------


## Medo2711

> Svakako sam dosad puno naučila od svih vas koji ste već nekoliko puta sve prošli. Imate bolji uvid u sve to od nas koji idemo prvi put, a taj prvi put je uvijek ispunjen možda i prevelikim očekivanjima, tj. možda bolje reći prevelikom željom pa onda nastanu i razočarenja. Ali da, uspjeh je i kad se dobije ta jedna oplođena stanica i mislim da ću sutra biti baš sretna s mišlju da se u meni po prvi put u životu nešto možda stvara jer dosad zbog začepljenih jajovoda kod mene nikad nije došlo do prirodne oplodnje. Bit će to jedno novo prekrasno iskustvo, već sama ta misao


Naravno,svako treba prvi put proci nesto u zivotu.Svako od nas drugacije reagiramo u situacijama.Samo ti budi pozitivna i mazi svoju debicu kad ti vrate sutra....drzim figice i Letiricica82 sretno ja mislim da je to to...Nekad se vidi i po blaznoj temperaturi koja zna biti visoka....

----------


## LF2

Ja sam u 5 postupaka kod nas imala sve skupa cca 10 savršenih blastocista, u Turskoj u dva postupka 10 blastocista AA kvalitete i ćorak. Sve kromosomski abnormalne. Vjerojatno su i ove kod nas bile kromosomski loše. Tako da, nije ti to mjerodavno.

----------


## Rikku

Vi ste sve žene zmajevi!!!  :Naklon:

----------


## leptirica82

Tako je. Jesmo. I ti skupa s nama.  :Kiss:  a ako ne treba ponavljanje kao što pričate onda bi mogla i u pon.  :Smile:  vidjet ću još sutra. Možda u petak ujutro napraviti test, ak bu hrabrosti pa odlučiti po njemu.
Rikku, javi sutra svakako kako je prošlo.  :Smile: 
Danas si bolje?

----------


## Rikku

> Rikku, javi sutra svakako kako je prošlo. 
> Danas si bolje?


Jesam, kao preporođena. Jučer me sve to boljelo, teško sam sjedila i hodala, ali danas uživam i unosim proteine kako su napisali haha. Baš je ovo sve jedno putovanje i divim se svima vama koji ste već puno puta išle. Vjerujem da će se svima isplatiti, čitam vas već dugo i zapravo zbog svih vaših priča sam i sama na ovom putovanju. 
Idemo po te bebe, koliko god da puta treba!

----------


## Senka43

Źenske,ja zavrsila transfer.Toliko sam puta nakon toga piskila da me bilo sramota vise od osoblja u bolnici

----------


## Senka43

Posto sam svu tecnost izbacila ne osecam vise nadutost u stomaku

----------


## LF2

Joj super Senka, ajmeeee koliko odbrojavanja imamo!!! Bit će ovo lijepi kraj godine <3
Nemoj me opće podsjećati na to pišanje.

----------


## Senka43

Nadajmo se najboljem

----------


## Rikku

> Nadajmo se najboljem


Držimo figeeee  :Smile:  

Meni se i jučer jaaaako piškilo od litara infuzije, ali mi sestra nije dala da to obavim u sobi, nego je rekla da se izmokrim tek kad dođem doma. Baš me zanima kako će sve to izgledati sutra, jedva čekam.

Da, bit će slatkih iščekivanja ovih tjedana :D

----------


## sara79

Cure ne trebate se bas toliko tankati tom tekucinom pa vam je zato toliko i neugodno jer ste premasile kapacitet mjehura.
U nekim zemljama i klinikama se transfer radi bas praznog mjehura...da da praznog. Tako da je njima za uzv i izvrsiti transfer dovoljno da 3 dcl (300 ml) vode ili bilo kojeg oblika tekucine popijete pol sata prije dogovorenog transfera. Sve vise je previse!

----------


## sara79

I da, netko je pitao za zubara. Odlazak zubaru je najnormalnije da se ide u trudnoci. Dapace je i pozeljno otici prije trudnoce da se iskljuce pokalne infekcije jer ometaju zacece.
A sto bi jadne zene ako im natekne zub i ima gangrenu na korijenu. To se nikako ne moze rijesiti vec popiti antibiotik i lijecenje zuba i to u par navrata se mora ici na ciscenje kanala. Zato odite slobodno ako trebate i pustite price.

----------


## LF2

> Cure ne trebate se bas toliko tankati tom tekucinom pa vam je zato toliko i neugodno jer ste premasile kapacitet mjehura.
> U nekim zemljama i klinikama se transfer radi bas praznog mjehura...da da praznog. Tako da je njima za uzv i izvrsiti transfer dovoljno da 3 dcl (300 ml) vode ili bilo kojeg oblika tekucine popijete pol sata prije dogovorenog transfera. Sve vise je previse!


Ma ja sam do klinike putovala sat vremena. Nisam se opće natakala vodom, čak sam i piškila ujutro. Čim sam ušla u kliniku sam se popiškila, opće me više nije bilo briga više jel moram bit praznog ili punog mjehura. Dok su trajale pripreme za transfer, mjehur je opet bio pun. Inače imam mali mjehur pa puno piškim i to mi je uvijek problem.
E da, I nakon transfera su uvijek govorili i u Petrovoj nemojte piškiti, u MK su mi rekli barem 40 min. Naravno da nisam izdržala nikad  :Smile:

----------


## Senka43

Ja sam februara popila 2 case vode i onda doktor nije bio zadovoljan.Jutros 4 case vode i kaze ok je.Ali mi je bio toliki pritisak u donjem delu stomaka da je to valjda bio nagon za praznjenjem mokracnog mehura.Pojma nemam.Sad je zavrseno.Odmaram se do sutra ovde u MK onda idem kuci

----------


## LaraLana

Hahaha ja sam svoj uspjesni transfer odradila na prazan mjehur i bas je dr. L komentirao samo da je prazan al mu to nije ometalo uzv i transfer jer je endo bio savrsen i pri izlasku mi je prizio ruku i rekao da se cujemo kad mu javim pozitivnu betu.
Ma oni su meni dole svi zakon.

Ma ja sam na drugom transferu trazila sestru da moram piskiti, ocito im je to nesto novo da se ne piski 40 min.
A svejdno se premjestamo s kreveta na krevet, to je meni najgori dio...nemam pojma jel bi nogom ili guzom prvo. Ma za umrijeti od smjeha.

----------


## LaraLana

> Ja sam februara popila 2 case vode i onda doktor nije bio zadovoljan.Jutros 4 case vode i kaze ok je.Ali mi je bio toliki pritisak u donjem delu stomaka da je to valjda bio nagon za praznjenjem mokracnog mehura.Pojma nemam.Sad je zavrseno.Odmaram se do sutra ovde u MK onda idem kuci


Pa da, i jos kad te stisne onim ultrazvukom dok vidi di je pogodno mjesto za transfer. Pa da puknes covjece...mogu si misliti.

----------


## LaraLana

Senka kakvi embriji su ti vraceni i koliko njih?
Mozda si pisala vec al ne mogu sve upratiti.

----------


## Senka43

> Senka kakvi embriji su ti vraceni i koliko njih?
> Mozda si pisala vec al ne mogu sve upratiti.


Februara smo dobili 3 embriona.Vracena 2 ali nazalost nista od trudnoce.Sad su mi vratili jedan koji je preostao.Ako se dobro secam trodnevni su bili

----------


## branca_i

Senka, sretno i javljaj nam kako prolazi slatko iščekivanje bete!
Stvarno se svašta događa na ovom podforumu. Nek nastavi ova pozitiva!
Mene je iskreno malo strah samo ove korone da se sve opet ne zatvori i opet stanu postupci. Što vi mislite cure? Nećemo valjda biti te sreće?

----------


## Medo2711

Nadamo se da nece..biti takvih mjera.Moraju se ovi u hrv malo opametiti pa ce se smanjiti broj.Koliko ce tu plusica biti cure moje  :Kiss:  jos kad mi krenemo na jesen onda ce te nase problemice slusati kad beta kad testic  :Very Happy:

----------


## branca_i

Daaaa, Medo, jedva čekam našu jesen!
Leptirice, gdje ste na kraju bili smješteni u Skopju? Sorry, ako si negdi bila napisala....

----------


## Rikku

> Mene je iskreno malo strah samo ove korone da se sve opet ne zatvori i opet stanu postupci. Što vi mislite cure? Nećemo valjda biti te sreće?


Ma sumnjam da će se išta zatvarati, Sistina je radila i za vrijeme korone tako da se ne bojim baš toga. Ako otvaraju sve sada kada je posvuda velik broj zaraženih, neće se ići u lockdown, ipak je to pogubno za sva gospodarstva. Sada samo iščekujemo pozitivne vijesti svih nas Makedonki i širimo pozitivu  :Smile:

----------


## leptirica82

branca,
u apartmanu smo bili, u blizini centra pa smo taksijem u bolnicu išli. Imali parking privatni. Blizu trgovine, pekare.

----------


## branca_i

Rikku, slažem se s tobom u potpunosti, samo pozitiva!!! Nećemo dati da nas išta obeshrabri. Malo me uhvati frka, kad vidim sto se dešava u RH, ali srećom se tu nalazi toliki izvor dobre energije i potpore da ne preostaje ništa drugo nego okrenut sve na lipe misli.

----------


## branca_i

> branca,
> u apartmanu smo bili, u blizini centra pa smo taksijem u bolnicu išli. Imali parking privatni. Blizu trgovine, pekare.


Super, vidim da sve više cura bira apartmane, pogotovo kad tako duze ostajete. Ako mm bude išao sa mnom mislim da ćemo i mi tako jer ćemo bauljati opet po centru. S njim sam opuštenija. A ako budem išla sama vjerojatno ću opet u Portal, čisto zbog praktičnosti. Vidila sam da imaju i sobe s kuhinjicom što je plus za duži boravak.

----------


## LaraLana

> Ma sumnjam da će se išta zatvarati, Sistina je radila i za vrijeme korone tako da se ne bojim baš toga. Ako otvaraju sve sada kada je posvuda velik broj zaraženih, neće se ići u lockdown, ipak je to pogubno za sva gospodarstva. Sada samo iščekujemo pozitivne vijesti svih nas Makedonki i širimo pozitivu


Rikku jesu oni radili ali samo za svoje pacijente jer im drugi nisu mogli doci uopce.
Forumasica Vedre je ostala uskracena za postupak a LF je u zadnji tren odradila transfer. Imali su policijski sat pa ga ukinuli pa opet vratili.
Ja se toplo nadam da do toga nece doci i da nece traziti izolaciju za povratnike iz Hr jer to znaci da vam nema koristi ici dole. 
Al ljudskoj gluposti nikada kraja, mislim na grupna okupljanja i ne drzanje propisa.

----------


## LaraLana

Cure netko je od vas pisao da je Portal povisio cijene nocenja, koliko je sada?

Da oni imaju i apartmane s kuhinjom al super mi je i to jer u svakoj sobi ima frizider pa se uvijek nesto za dorucak moze kupiti. Ja sam za rucak vecinom bila vani negdje. Klopa im je jeftina a vrhunska!

----------


## Senka43

> Cure netko je od vas pisao da je Portal povisio cijene nocenja, koliko je sada?
> 
> Da oni imaju i apartmane s kuhinjom al super mi je i to jer u svakoj sobi ima frizider pa se uvijek nesto za dorucak moze kupiti. Ja sam za rucak vecinom bila vani negdje. Klopa im je jeftina a vrhunska!


Ja sam u Portalu.30 eura noc kao sto je bilo i pre.S tim sto daju popust ako se odmah uplati na duze.

----------


## Senka43

> Senka, sretno i javljaj nam kako prolazi slatko iščekivanje bete!
> Stvarno se svašta događa na ovom podforumu. Nek nastavi ova pozitiva!
> Mene je iskreno malo strah samo ove korone da se sve opet ne zatvori i opet stanu postupci. Što vi mislite cure? Nećemo valjda biti te sreće?


Ovaj forum je predivan i sve vas smatram svojim prijateljicama i ako nikog ne poznajem.
Nece se vise nista zatvarati zbog korone nigde u svetu.A sto se tice Skoplja ovde mi je odmah upalo i oci da svi nose maske na ulici,marketima,taxiju naravno bolnica se podrazumeva.
Podrska svima od srca i puno bebica zelim

----------


## branca_i

Nas je Portal za 3 noći došao 529,00 kn. A sad sam gledala, onako okvirno, kad bi išli na 10 noći u 10.mjesecu došlo bi nas oko 2.000,00 kn (za sobu s kuhinjicom). Skroz povoljno, a klinika je pored.

----------


## LaraLana

> Ja sam u Portalu.30 eura noc kao sto je bilo i pre.S tim sto daju popust ako se odmah uplati na duze.


Pa da tako sam i ja placala. A ako uplatis par dana unaprijed onda noc dodje 25 eura.
Ne znam netko je rekao da su poskupili pa mi je to bilo malo cudno.
Znaci sve je ostalo isto!

----------


## LaraLana

> Nas je Portal za 3 noći došao 529,00 kn. A sad sam gledala, onako okvirno, kad bi išli na 10 noći u 10.mjesecu došlo bi nas oko 2.000,00 kn (za sobu s kuhinjicom). Skroz povoljno, a klinika je pored.


Ma to je super. A rekla sam vam koje restorane imate u blizini, da prosetate do njih.

----------


## sara79

> Ovaj forum je predivan i sve vas smatram svojim prijateljicama i ako nikog ne poznajem.
> Nece se vise nista zatvarati zbog korone nigde u svetu.A sto se tice Skoplja ovde mi je odmah upalo i oci da svi nose maske na ulici,marketima,taxiju naravno bolnica se podrazumeva.
> Podrska svima od srca i puno bebica zelim


Ne mora se zatvoriti ali ako bude izolacija za one koje ulaze u Mk nista od postupka. iliti ga ako se vracas u svoju zemlju pa izolacija. Ne mogu si svi to priustiti zbog posla da su toliko odsutni.
U hr se ljudi jednostavno ne drze propisanog i zato je opet nastao kaos.

----------


## sara79

*Rikku* kad ti je danas transfer? Sretno  :Smile:

----------


## domaćica

Ja sam samo svratila da Vas pozdravim, s obzirom da nemam nikakvih novosti, a vidim ovdje sve nešto u iščekivanju... Držim palčeve da će biti puno bebica ovih dana!

----------


## Rikku

Transfer gotov, sve je odlično prošlo. Embrij se dobro razvio, endometrij bio odličan, i to je to, za 15 dana moram javiti betu. Ja se nisam tankala vodom. Ujutro sam se izmokrila, a dok sam hodala prema Sistini, pila sam lagano pola litre vode iz boce i to je to.

Lijepo je bilo vidjeti mrvicu na uzv-u  :Heart: 

Ne moram uzimati Prolutex injekcije i hvala bogu, jer jučer sam si jednu navečer dala i nisam mogla spavati na trbuhu, ta mi je dosad najbolnija bila. No to je sve sad iza mene  :Smile:

----------


## leptirica82

Rikku, bravooo!!!  
Sada iščekivanje.
Što su tebi dali od terapije?

----------


## LaraLana

Bravo Rikku, super. Ako su oni zadovoljni budi i ti.
Sretno i da te lijepa beta iznenadi  :Wink:

----------


## Rikku

> Rikku, bravooo!!!  
> Sada iščekivanje.
> Što su tebi dali od terapije?


Decortin, estrofem, aspirin, impryl, utrogestan. To moram 15 dana uzimati, odahnula sam kad su rekli ne treba prolutex.

----------


## LF2

Sretno Rikku, sad samo polako i uživaj. I sretan put doma  :Smile:

----------


## leptirica82

Sve što i ja, osim ja još Prolutex. Ne znam o čemu ovisi zašto ga netko mora, a netko ne. Ali znaju oni. Sada lagano pakiranje i čekanje zrakoplova.  :Smile:  odmaraj malo danas.

----------


## Senka43

> Transfer gotov, sve je odlično prošlo. Embrij se dobro razvio, endometrij bio odličan, i to je to, za 15 dana moram javiti betu. Ja se nisam tankala vodom. Ujutro sam se izmokrila, a dok sam hodala prema Sistini, pila sam lagano pola litre vode iz boce i to je to.
> 
> Lijepo je bilo vidjeti mrvicu na uzv-u 
> 
> Ne moram uzimati Prolutex injekcije i hvala bogu, jer jučer sam si jednu navečer dala i nisam mogla spavati na trbuhu, ta mi je dosad najbolnija bila. No to je sve sad iza mene


Rikku,srecno

----------


## branca_i

Rikku, super! Baš mi je drago da je dobro prošlo. Sad odmaraj, uzivaj i čuvaj svoju mrvicu!

----------


## Robertina

Pozdrav cure, 
Dosla sam vam samo dati podrsku. Meni je uspio treci postupak u Sistini, ujedno i zadnji sto sam imala u planu odraditi kao zena samica. Nisan nista posebno uzimala od terapije nakon transfera tako da ne zamarajte se s tim sto tko uzima. Znaju oni zasto su vam nesto propisali ili nisu.

Kao medicinski radnik cu vam reci da ne cekate jos dugo da idete u postupak jer stvari izmicu kontroli. Gledajte da to odradite u narednih mjesec i pol dana jer situaciju nitko ne moze predvidjeti.
Sto se tice odlazaka stomatologu, uzet cu to sad za primjer jer se vec pisalo. Znaci slobodno se moze ici. I jos nesto cu spomenuti kad smo kod toga, npr.vise se ozracite u jednom letu vec da poslikate zub-jednu ciljanu sliku. Eto toliko a to mnogi ne znaju niti o tom razmisljaju.
Ali se ne brinite vi koje se vracate avionom jer u biti niti neznate dal ste trudne, nis se nece dogoditi i sama sam se vratila avionom. Samo vam navodim primjer oko cega se ljudi dvoume dal ici stomatologu ili ne a neznaju jel npr ovu stvar o avionu. A uredno svi putuju.

P.S. cure sretno svima a ja posebno cekam iduci mjesec *Vedre* s najljepsim vijestima  :Heart:

----------


## domaćica

Mene upravo zvao Boban!!!! u ponedjeljak ujutro moram biti tamo! ajmeeeeeee u šoku sam!

----------


## leptirica82

U domaćica, super.  :Smile:  uzbuđenje. Kak idete? Ima letova?

----------


## domaćica

> U domaćica, super.  uzbuđenje. Kak idete? Ima letova?


Ići ćemo autom jer sam našla let za sutra a sutra moramo biti na poslu... sve je to tako brzoooo, u šoku sam i ne mogu još razmišljati!!

----------


## Medo2711

Domaćica odlicne vjesti  :Smile:  koliko ce nas biti na jesen.Mozda potrefino cikluse iste hahaha
Rikku sretno i cekamo skupa svi vijesti  :Kiss:

----------


## branca_i

Domaćice, super!!!! Stvarno ce to biti vesela jesen!

----------


## Senka43

> Mene upravo zvao Boban!!!! u ponedjeljak ujutro moram biti tamo! ajmeeeeeee u šoku sam!


Domaćica,srecno

----------


## leptirica82

Curke, ja napravila test. Negativan je. Danas je 11 dpt. Mokraća mi sva blijeda jer idem na wc svaka 2,3,4  sata ali mislim da bi pokazao išta da je. Mislim da ću u pon ići betu vaditi i do tada više ništa.

----------


## LaraLana

> Curke, ja napravila test. Negativan je. Danas je 11 dpt. Mokraća mi sva blijeda jer idem na wc svaka 2,3,4  sata ali mislim da bi pokazao išta da je. Mislim da ću u pon ići betu vaditi i do tada više ništa.


Betu obavezno napravi. Koji test si radila, kako se zove?

----------


## leptirica82

Kupila onaj kod njih. Neki jako sličan onima iz Mullera. Nije onaj Clearblue.

----------


## domaćica

Svakako pođi napraviti betu, to je najsigurnije. I nemoj klonuti, svi smo uz tebe i držimo palčeve!

----------


## leptirica82

Nigdje ne piše koliko je osjetljiv. Vidjet ću u pon. Kako bude, bit će. Ne mogu ništa promijeniti.

----------


## domaćica

> Domaćica,srecno



Hvala, evo danas sam malo smirenija nego jučer. Imam puno stvari za pripremiti, ali ipak je nervoza što će reći... i baš sad kad je sve krenulo, ja nemam menzis od 29.5.  užas

----------


## leptirica82

Hvala vam.  :Smile:  čak se i držim.

----------


## LaraLana

> Kupila onaj kod njih. Neki jako sličan onima iz Mullera. Nije onaj Clearblue.


Samo ne taj Clearblue..to su najgori moguci testovi i daju evaporacijske crtice. Nista napravi betu u pon kak si i mislila i kako oni traze a do tad koristi terapiju koju imas.
Beta je najpouzdanija. Ako ne mognes izdrzati napravi i sutra test. Svi smo uz tebe kako kazu.
Taj je test od 25 miu osjetljivost vjerojatno.

----------


## leptirica82

Da, da. Terapija obvezno. Išla na wc u ponoć, pa u 4h pa u 6h. Test radila u 4h. I onda opet na wc u pola 8. A i uskoro bi mogla opet. I tako već danima, tj. od poslije transfera. Ništa me ne pecka tak da sumnjam da je neka upala. Vjerojatno od hormona.

----------


## Bambina1

Domacica, ne brini za mengu.. I ja sam ju pocela gubiti, ima lijeka za to  :Smile:

----------


## Bambina1

Leptirica82, mislimo na tebe. Drzi se

----------


## Medo2711

Letirica82 nije jos nista gotovo ti testovi nisu bas pouzdani uvijek.Vidjet ces u pon..drzim fige i salje zagrljaj. :Kiss:

----------


## sara79

Leptirica cekamo betu kad ju odlucis vaditi.
Ja sam cak i popodne radila testove jer se nekome cak ti popodne bolje ocitaju vec ovi jutarnji. To su cure ovdje na forumu bas pisale i bilo je objasnjenje zasto al sam zaboravila.
I istina, meni su ti popodnevni bili jace crtice vec jutarnji.
Ja sam imala i onih s njuskala one step zeleni od 10 miu i meni su se pokazali vrlo pouzdani.
Za uspomenu imam jedan onaj pravi stapic veliki  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## domaćica

> Domacica, ne brini za mengu.. I ja sam ju pocela gubiti, ima lijeka za to



Vidjet ćemo što će reći u ponedjeljak... 
Leptirica82 sretno! Rikku sretno...

----------


## Senka43

> Hvala, evo danas sam malo smirenija nego jučer. Imam puno stvari za pripremiti, ali ipak je nervoza što će reći... i baš sad kad je sve krenulo, ja nemam menzis od 29.5.  užas


Domaćica,samo se ti polako pripremi za put.Kad te dr pregleda dace ti tablete da dobijes mens da bi mogla da pocnes sa terapijom.
E sad da vam kazem da jutros u toalet kao da su tri tamno-braon listica "ispala iz mene"zajedno sa urinom.Da li neko zna nesto o tome??!!???

----------


## sara79

Senka koji je tebi dan od transfera, trodnevni??

----------


## sara79

Imate trenutno na poklanjanju lijekove pa skicnite ako vam sto treba.

----------


## branca_i

Leptirice, nije još gotovo, kad beta kaže svoje, to je to. Drzi se i ne posustaj! Svi smo uz tebe...

----------


## Senka43

> Senka koji je tebi dan od transfera, trodnevni??


U sredu bio transfer(prekjuce)

----------


## domaćica

> U sredu bio transfer(prekjuce)



o Senka ti isto čekaš!!! Držim palčeve za uspjeh!

----------


## LF2

Leptirica, eto zašto ne volim testove. Napravi danas ili sutra betu, ona ce ti pokazati i najmanju vrijednost. Najbolje sutra. Ja sam i uvijek voljela znat prije upravo zbog toga da ne koristim terapiju bzvze i da se ne mučim.
Urinski testovi daju dosta lažno negativnih rezultata i onda slijede pitanja, koji test, kolka mu je osjetljivost, jel bio razrijeđen urin...

----------


## Senka43

> o Senka ti isto čekaš!!! Držim palčeve za uspjeh!


Hvala i tebi i svim ostalim curama zelim od srca uspeh

----------


## leptirica82

Otići ću u pon. Ako odem sutra i bude beta tipa 15, 20 onda ću se opet živcirati. Ovako ću u pon pa što bude. A i idem je vaditi privatno pa mi se ne da dati 2x po 150 kn plus put do laba. Nisam ni išla svom ginek kako sam si tamo uzela lijekove za 2 tj.

----------


## LF2

To je zapravo najsigurnije. Do tad, glavu gore i izdrži  :Kiss:

----------


## Rikku

Leptirice, držim fige. Ja mislim da neću uopće raditi test, nego čekati ili mengu ili betu, što prije dođe na red  :Smile:

----------


## Senka43

> Leptirice, držim fige. Ja mislim da neću uopće raditi test, nego čekati ili mengu ili betu, što prije dođe na red


Ja uvek napravim istu gresku i uradim test pre vremena jer sam nestrpljiva

----------


## Senka43

Ali cu ovog puta sacekati 15 dana pa sta da BOG.Pozdrav i podrska svim curama

----------


## sara79

Ja sam isto od onih koje su jako rano pocele s testovima. Al meni je to bilo zadovoljastvo i nikada me nisu iznevjerili.
Testovi su danas jako pouzdani i precizni. Ako je bilo negativno bilo je, sto se prije skuliram s tim bilo mi je lakse. Nikada mi menga nije dosla pod terapijom vec tek kad prestanem pa treci ili cetvrti dan.
I samo jedan jedini put je bio pozitivan i mislim da sam ga zasluzila nakon 7 ivf postupaka.

----------


## domaćica

Cure koje ste bile u Skopju, kakva je situacija s bankomatima i karticama? To sve normalno funkcionira ili baš moramo nositi gotovinu iz HR?

----------


## Rikku

> Cure koje ste bile u Skopju, kakva je situacija s bankomatima i karticama? To sve normalno funkcionira ili baš moramo nositi gotovinu iz HR?


Ja sam nosila eure i mijenjala. Bankomata ima, ali nisam naišla npr. na onaj u kojem ne plaćaš proviziju pa se nisam njima ni služila. U restoranima možeš plaćati karticama, kao i u većini trgovina, taksi mislim da ne. Smještaj sam također morala na gotovinu. Ono, uzmi si nešto gotovine svakako, ovisi koliko ćeš biti u Skoplju.

----------


## leptirica82

Poneseš eure pa ih možeš zamijeniti. U bolnici ima banka. Kune ne mijenjaju i teško ćeš naći takvu mjenjačnica. Ako i nađeš, jako je loš tečaj. Trgovine, restorani prihvaćaju kartice. Smještaj isto gotovina.
Koliko dugo ćete ostati?

----------


## Senka43

Ja u Sistini i u apoteci uvek placam karticom kao i u restoranima i u prodavnicama.Smestaj u Portalu i taxi uvek gotovinom

----------


## LaraLana

> Ja sam isto od onih koje su jako rano pocele s testovima. Al meni je to bilo zadovoljastvo i nikada me nisu iznevjerili.
> Testovi su danas jako pouzdani i precizni. Ako je bilo negativno bilo je, sto se prije skuliram s tim bilo mi je lakse. Nikada mi menga nije dosla pod terapijom vec tek kad prestanem pa treci ili cetvrti dan.
> I samo jedan jedini put je bio pozitivan i mislim da sam ga zasluzila nakon 7 ivf postupaka.


 :Heart:

----------


## domaćica

Sutra idemo i vjerojatno se u ponedjeljak odmah vraćamo, osim ako kasno popodne završimo pa ćemo ostati još jednu noć. U Portalu su rekli da se może karticom platiti a Boban napomenuo da uzmemo 100€ za troškove.. Ja sam malo strašljiva pa ne volim puno gotovine imati uz sebe..

----------


## branca_i

Domaćice, sretan put sutra i nek sve prođe po planu. Kod njih u klinici ide sve kao na traci, uigrani su skroz, pa nemaš brige. Ja nisam znala da mogu s karticom plaćati svugdi pa smo nosili gotovinu, i to eure. I mene je bila frka malo hodati okolo s tim, ali je mm bio uz mene pa sam na kraju bila opuštena. Malo smo u početku imali problem s mijenjanjem eura jer je bio vikend, a mjenjačnice u centru nisu radile. Ali smo uspili promijeniti na kraju u trafici. Makedonci su ful uslužni i spremni pomoći kao da se o njima radi.

----------


## domaćica

Hvala Branca_i, i mi se nadamo da će sve proći ok a s obzirom da idemo prvi put svaka info je dobrodošla.

----------


## Senka43

> Hvala Branca_i, i mi se nadamo da će sve proći ok a s obzirom da idemo prvi put svaka info je dobrodošla. ������


Od Portala do trznog centra City Mall taxi 120 denara.Radi svih 7 dana u nedelji.Ima i menjacnica na prvom spratu.Srecan put i srecno s postupkom❤

----------


## Medo2711

Meni su eure mjenjali na benziskoj kraj klinike..stvarno su dragi.Ubiti 80 eura ispada
30 eura taksi koji vas vozi 
Psiholog 2000 mkn
Javno biljeznik 500 mkn
Mjenjacnica na svakom koraku,i taksisa ce vas pitati imate novce.Moze vas uputiti u mjenjacnicu.Ako su 9 narucena doci ces u 10 ko ja,guzva uzasna.Do 12 si gotova i muz daje uzorak tako da ovih dana bez seksa hahaha ....

----------


## LaraLana

Uvijek nosila gotovinu. Zasto bi im na bankomatima ostavljala provizuju kad mi na kraju dok bi sve placala karticama sigurno skupilo za dva, tri rucka jer su ful jeftini.

I tocno tako, mjenjacnica na svakom koraku a eurima mozete platiti doslovno gdje god jer zbilja izlaze u susret. Jedino u supermarketu npr ne mozes.
Ja sam se osjecala kao doma.
Blagoju slobodno zovite za bilo sto. Taj covjek ce u 3 ujutro biti za vas tu na raspolaganju i uputiti vas na pravo mjesto. Nemojte se ustrucavati. Isto tako i Bobana mozete pitati sto god da treba. Pa sigurno vam je poznavajuci njega, svima to i rekao da zovete za bilo sto.

----------


## LaraLana

> Meni su eure mjenjali na benziskoj kraj klinike..stvarno su dragi.Ubiti 80 eura ispada
> 30 eura taksi koji vas vozi 
> Psiholog 2000 mkn
> Javno biljeznik 500 mkn
> Mjenjacnica na svakom koraku,i taksisa ce vas pitati imate novce.Moze vas uputiti u mjenjacnicu.Ako su 9 narucena doci ces u 10 ko ja,guzva uzasna.Do 12 si gotova i muz daje uzorak tako da ovih dana bez seksa hahaha ....


Medo ne bude uvijek guzva, kako kad i valjda kako se potrefi. Ja sam samo jednom cekala 45 min.inace ovako po 20-ak min. 
A mozda im se sad sjatilo brdo zena kako su otvorili granicu pa se skupilo puno. Inace su za svoje pac.radili.

----------


## LaraLana

> Od Portala do trznog centra City Mall taxi 120 denara.Radi svih 7 dana u nedelji.Ima i menjacnica na prvom spratu.Srecan put i srecno s postupkom❤


Ovo se moze i fino prosetati prek mosta pa poprijeko. Portal ima wifi pa pogledajte kako ce vas pjeske navesti do tam.

----------


## LaraLana

> Meni su eure mjenjali na benziskoj kraj klinike..stvarno su dragi.Ubiti 80 eura ispada
> 30 eura taksi koji vas vozi 
> Psiholog 2000 mkn
> Javno biljeznik 500 mkn
> Mjenjacnica na svakom koraku,i taksisa ce vas pitati imate novce.Moze vas uputiti u mjenjacnicu.Ako su 9 narucena doci ces u 10 ko ja,guzva uzasna.Do 12 si gotova i muz daje uzorak tako da ovih dana bez seksa hahaha ....


E preko puta ove benzinske znaci prema onom semaforu kad se iz grada dolazi u Sistinu ( mozda su napravili vec kruzni tok, bilo je govora) ima Hotel Vergin mislim da se zove. Cijene su bile kao u Portalu.
Ovima u Portalu je mana jer im u svakoj sobi tus prsti na sve strane i voda curi ispod tus kabine pa nervira. Oni su ok i nista vise. Tv uzasno mali i nemaju niti jedan hr program a imaju neke lijeve uzas.
Dole u prizemlju su dosta tamne sobe i klima u biti ne treba a gore na katu su sobe vece i svijetlije al uzas vruce. Klima ima. I kad ulazite u hotel desna strana je istoca a lijeva zapadna pa cisto da znate radi sunca kad budete na katu. Sobe mozete birati ako ima slobodnih.
Inace gospodja Vita koja tamo radi godinama (nadam se da radi jos) je zakon.

----------


## branca_i

Vjerojatno je trenutno u klinici guzva zbog navale jer nisu radili par mjeseci kako treba. Prije mjesec dana kad smo mi bili je bilo koma. Zadnji tren smo stigli na avion. Ali se sve isplati jer su svi divni i susretljivi. A i znamo zašto idemo doli pa nije neki bed.

----------


## Rikku

Dakle, u iščekivanju smo uskoro bete Leptirice, Senke i moje, još tko?

Tko je sve s ovog foruma uspio zatrudniti u Makedoniji? Čini mi se da vas ima čak nekoliko, što nam svima daje nadu :Smile:

----------


## Senka43

> Dakle, u iščekivanju smo uskoro bete Leptirice, Senke i moje, još tko?
> 
> Tko je sve s ovog foruma uspio zatrudniti u Makedoniji? Čini mi se da vas ima čak nekoliko, što nam svima daje nadu


❤❤❤

----------


## domaćica

Hvala vam drage moje, čujemo se po povratku. A vama koje čekate rezultate želim puno 
+++! Ljubim Vas sve!

----------


## leptirica82

domaćica,
kod njih to sve ide brzo. Točno te taksist vozi gdje trebaš i nemaš brige. Samo opušteno. Svi su jako uslužni i spremni pomoći.
Da, čekaju se bete.  :Smile:

----------


## Medo2711

Domacica sretan put sutra i sretno kod doktora...dolje je sve super.Mi bili u apartmanu u centru bilo super.Toliko ljubaznosti i svega... :Smile:

----------


## Robertina

> Dakle, u iščekivanju smo uskoro bete Leptirice, Senke i moje, još tko?
> 
> Tko je sve s ovog foruma uspio zatrudniti u Makedoniji? Čini mi se da vas ima čak nekoliko, što nam svima daje nadu


Hm...pa i nema nas bas puno jer se zapravo malo pisalo na ovoj temi i mnogi nisu svjesni koliko zena ima kod njih u Sistini u postupku. Iznenadili bi se koliko i od kud sve dolaze zene samice. A mnogi misle da se na prste mogu nabrojati zene bez partnera koje idu na ivf postupke.

Ako sam dobro upratila prva je LaraLana pa Lunika i ja smo u isto vrijeme bile dole i zatrudnile i to je to. Znaci to je od 2014-te do 2018-te pa se i ne moze bas neka statistika izvuci.
LF je s vama u ovoj godini.

Katesplit je bila kod njih 3 puta i nije uspjela. Cini mi se na kraju da je u Grcku isla i ima blizance. Procitala sam tu negdje.
Ja sam takodjer radila testove prije jer ne volim takva iznenadjenja da cekam mail s nalazom i jos ne znam dal je pozitivan ili ne.

----------


## Robertina

> Ja sam isto od onih koje su jako rano pocele s testovima. Al meni je to bilo zadovoljastvo i nikada me nisu iznevjerili.
> Testovi su danas jako pouzdani i precizni. Ako je bilo negativno bilo je, sto se prije skuliram s tim bilo mi je lakse. Nikada mi menga nije dosla pod terapijom vec tek kad prestanem pa treci ili cetvrti dan.
> I samo jedan jedini put je bio pozitivan i mislim da sam ga zasluzila nakon 7 ivf postupaka.


Moj naklon do poda! Zasluzila i te kako draga moja  :grouphug:  :Heart:

----------


## Inesz

@Robertina, hvala što pišeš ovdje  :Smile: 

Podaci za 2018. za UK:
od svih pacijenata - 94,4% bili su heteroseksualni parovi, 3,1% žene u istospolnim vezama i *2% žene bez partnera.*

https://www.hfea.gov.uk/about-us/pub...s-and-figures/

U HR, u 21. stoljeću, zahvaljujući nastojanju zakonodavca da ugodi KC, naše žene samice i žene lezbijke ne mogu u IVF postupke.

----------


## Robertina

@Inesz hvala tebi  :Yes:

----------


## branca_i

Kad smo bili u Sistini malo smo uspjeli razgovarati s Bistrom (jednom od administratorica) i rekla nam je da im dosta parova iz Hrvatske dolazi. Čak je spomenula, što se tiče odobrenja preko HZZO-a, da je sve postalo moguće zahvaljujući jednoj našoj odvjetnici koja je uspijela izboriti svoje pravo kao žena samica. Ona da je na kraju i uspijela doći do svoje bebice.

----------


## Rikku

> U HR, u 21. stoljeću, zahvaljujući nastojanju zakonodavca da ugodi KC, naše žene samice i žene lezbijke ne mogu u IVF postupke.


Oooo da, još se sjećam kako me dr. Kuna iz Vinogradske "potjerao" riječima da to što ja želim kao žena bez partnera je ilegalno i neće on potpisivati nikakve zathjeve i stavljati svoju karijeru na kocku :Rolling Eyes:  

Kao predstojnik ginekologije, trebao bi biti upućen u stvari, no očito nije. Na ovom forumu sam saznala za dr. Vrčića koji mi je bez problema i s radošću sve potpisao. Naravno da bi sve bilo lakše da mogu u Hrvatskoj, no jako sam zahvalna i na ovoj prilici. Ne znam točno koliko HZZO postupaka plaća u Makedoniji (neki kažu 3, neki 4), no sve u svemu, zahvalna sam na cijelom ovom iskustvu i što kao žena bez partnera (jer život piše romane) mogu pokušati ostvariti trudnoću.

----------


## Medo2711

Koliko god taj hzzo bio kompliciran nekad.I ljudi se bore sa njim u svemu i svacem.Ja sam zahvalna sta nam odobrio odmah bez ikakvih pitanja i svim ostalim curama.Drzavi je ovako lakse nego da to rade u hrv jer bi tu bilo sve i svacega...

----------


## Medo2711

Dr. U Petrovoj nemaju prema tome nikakvih predrasuda.Odmah i ispunjavalju papire.Meni se moja dr.mpo iznenadila kad sam joj rekla za donaciju da hocu.Jer kaze ne voli bas govoriti izravno,da je imala losih iskustva kad je parovima predlozila...Ko zeli dijete nista nije problem i tuda jajna stanica ili spermo...ja gledam samo na jedno.Imat dijete,to je moje...❤

----------


## Inesz

Medo, super je tvoj pristup donaciji - tko želi dijete shvaća da je donacija spolnih stanica put ostvarivanja te ljudske potrebe i želje. Ali jasno, ljudi imaju pravo i ne prihvaćati donirane spolne stanice kao način ostvarivanja trudnoće.

Gore sam pisala o ženama samicama bez dijagnoza koje onemogućavaju ostvarivnje trudnoće i o ženama koje žive u istospolnom partnerstvu. Tim ženama hrvatski MPO zakon izričito ne dozvoljava postupke kako bi ostvarile trudnoću i niti jedan MPO liječnik njima niti ne može potpisati suglasnost za postupak sa doniranim muškim spolnim stanicama u inozemstvu. 

Zašto misliš da je dobro da se postupci donacije ne prvode u Hr? Na kakve probleme misliš da bi nailazili kad bi se MPO radio uz donirane spolne stanice a da tih istih problema nema u drugim državama? Nisam baš to razumjela.

Zar ne bi bilo, u najmanju ruku lakše, obaviti podtupak s doniranim stanicama u Hr?

@Rikku, sjećam se kad si pisala da ti prof. Kuna nije htio dati suglasnost tvrdeći da je to ilegalno. Katastrofalno neznanje ili lako moguće i nešto drugo... Sretno u postupku!



Ženama samicama s dijagnozama (npr. žena bez jajovoda) i heteroseksualnim parovima donacija je dozvoljena. Samo se se donacije NE provode u Hr već HZZO plaća postupke u inozemstvu. 
Zašto misliš da je dobro da se ti postupci ne prvode u Hr? Na kakve probleme misliš da bi nailazili kad bi se MPO radio uz donirane spolne stanive? Nisam baš to razumjela.

----------


## branca_i

Meni je sve to skupa prestrašno i razočaravajuće, a kao moderna smo i liberalna drzava. Država puna primitivizma i zatucanosti. I to ne samo u ovom pogledu. Baš žalosno, a potiče se rađanje. Dok dozvoljavamo da nam KC sve dirigira možemo samo sanjati da će se nešto promijeniti.
Definitivno sam za slobodu mišljenja i izbora, i tko se ne slaže sa ivf-om i svime sto ide uz to, ok ne mora se slagati, ali neka isto tako puste nas da mislimo i želimo sto hoćemo. I ostvarujemo to u našoj zemlji. Ali eto, ne može. Dozvoljavaju nam to u inozemstvu, ali opet ne sve i ne svakome. Uzas! O ovome bi se dalo pisati....

----------


## Medo2711

To je duga tema za raspravljanje..na zalost hrv je ocito zaostala u svemu.Ljudi se ne informiraju.Problem je zatucanost,primitizam i vjera nazalost.Osuduju nekad zene na takve postupke,misle da je ivf nesto neprirodno.Kako je moj dr mpo rekao da tv.Mpo znaci mi pomognemo zenama,nista tu nije umjetno.I vracamo opet u tijelo zene.Opet priroda zene radi.Ivf je samo sreca da neki od prve a neki nazalost od 10 puta.
Branca ja se sa njom slazem u svemu.

----------


## branca_i

Medo2711, mi smo svi tu živi dokaz koliko želimo biti roditelji, koliko nam je istinski stalo do toga, i da bi na kraj svijeta ako treba. Nitko nas u tome neće spriječiti. Ja znam da idem, s hzzo-om ili bez.

----------


## vedre

Cure sa guštom vas čitam. Evo ocekujem m kroz koji dan i krecem. Nadam se da me granice opet nece shebati

----------


## branca_i

> Cure sa guštom vas čitam. Evo ocekujem m kroz koji dan i krecem. Nadam se da me granice opet nece shebati


Vedre, svi iščekujem tvoje vijesti! Nadam se da će granice ostati otvorene i da ćeš ovaj put bez problema doći u Mk.
Ma za sve nas se nadam da će sreća biti na našoj strani i da ćemo, uz sve druge muke, barem moći doći do Skopja. Nije valjda da ćemo opet prolaziti sve ispočetka....

----------


## vedre

i ja se nadam, jer zaista se sve odužilo. Kada pogledaš da sam zahtjev predala prošle god u 5.mj.

----------


## Medo2711

> Medo2711, mi smo svi tu živi dokaz koliko želimo biti roditelji, koliko nam je istinski stalo do toga, i da bi na kraj svijeta ako treba. Nitko nas u tome neće spriječiti. Ja znam da idem, s hzzo-om ili bez.


Slazem se sa tobom u svemu i ovo je zove volja za necim... :Kiss: 
Vedre sretno i tebi,neka nam krenula napokon.

----------


## LaraLana

> Cure sa guštom vas čitam. Evo ocekujem m kroz koji dan i krecem. Nadam se da me granice opet nece shebati


Jojjjj vedre bas sam uzbudjena zbog tebe kao da ja idem. I bilo je vrijeme da odes i da ti se sreca osmjehne.
Samo ti odo dole i da sto prije ta menga dodje a ako zatvore granice ces poduzimati druge mjere ako to bude potrebno. Samo nek se izvrsi transfer  :Trči:  :Heart:

----------


## vedre

LaraLana hvala ti srećo. Ma bas kao sto kazes...neka ja obavim transfer pa cemo dalje kako god bude.
A jedva cekam otici gore i da se dobro najedem

----------


## LaraLana

> Ići ćemo autom jer sam našla let za sutra a sutra moramo biti na poslu... sve je to tako brzoooo, u šoku sam i ne mogu još razmišljati!!


Ima let danas za Skopje u 14 h. Mozda je Boban i gledao tako da vam bude zgodnije. No dobro, vi ste odlucili kako vi zelite.

*vedre* kak ste vi planirali ici? Mislim puno zgodnije je elegantnije avionom.

----------


## LF2

Jaoooo, jedva čekam da mi se netko pridruži  :Kiss: 
I da se bar još netko javi kome je uspjelo u MK. 
Što se tiče donacije, nitko nas ne može spriječiti da ostvarimo što smo naumile. Sretna sam što sam sve to prošla, što sam pametnija, strpljivija, što sve negativne ljude mičem od sebe. Imala sam cilj, ništa me drugo nije zanimalo. Bilo je trenutaka da sam zastala pred zid ali drugi dan sam već glavom prošla kroz njega.
Zapravo, ne znam kako si netko može uzeti za pravo uskratiti nam da postanemo roditelji. Pa ko će to dijete voljeti više od nas? Oni? Takvi ne vole ni sebe....

----------


## leptirica82

Slažem se cure s vama. Mislim da je našima u Hrv komplicirano to sve (ovaj dio što Boban radi) i da im se baš ne da pa je lakše poslati nas negdje van nego da oni moraju uvoziti.
LF, iz kojeg puta je tebi uspjelo?

----------


## leptirica82

Da, kad sam išla u Petrovu po lijekove onda je sestra pričala da imaju još 4,5 cura koje idu k njima u 8 mj kad i ja. Očito nas ima, ali nisu na forumu pa ni ne znamo.

----------


## LF2

Na žalost, usudim se reć da ne da se donacija u Hrvatskoj neće uskoro ostvariti, nego se neće nikada ostvariti. Isto ko i predimplantacijsko testiranje. Koliko bi to postupaka tek skratilo. 
Pa nije tako daleka prošlost da se nisu smjele oploditi više od tri jajne stanice. Haloooo???
Pa evo i ginekologa, ravnatelja KBC-a Zagreb koji je htio bit ministar i isto nam uskratiti šanse da postanemo roditelji ali mu nije uspjelo očito. Dokle god takvi fanatici hodaju oko nas...

----------


## LF2

> Da, kad sam išla u Petrovu po lijekove onda je sestra pričala da imaju još 4,5 cura koje idu k njima u 8 mj kad i ja. Očito nas ima, ali nisu na forumu pa ni ne znamo.


Meni su isto sestre u Petrovoj rekle da imaju cure koje idu u MK sve više. Isto tako s kim god sam pričala, sestrama ili doktorima imaju same riječi hvale za MK. Većina njih mi je rekla da se znaju viđati na kongresima. Lazarevskog mi ne nekoliko doktora pohvalilo.

----------


## LF2

> Slažem se cure s vama. Mislim da je našima u Hrv komplicirano to sve (ovaj dio što Boban radi) i da im se baš ne da pa je lakše poslati nas negdje van nego da oni moraju uvoziti.
> LF, iz kojeg puta je tebi uspjelo?


Mene ti više muči to predimplantacijsko testiranje gdje smo mi u Turskoj zapravo saznali da su embriji svi kromosomski abnormalni. Prošla sam sve skupa 7 stimuliranih IVFova koji su očito upućivali na to. Kad smo to saznali, odlučili se za donaciju j.s i nama uspjelo od prve. Od prve!!! Znači, našli smo rješenje za problem.
E sad, što mene konkretno muči i zašto sam ljuta od same pomisli. Ima puno cura koje puno duže od mene pokušavaju, transfer za transferom, godinama bezuspješno, biokemijske trudnoće....a to testiranje bi skratilo puno muka. I na kraju krajeva, kao i kod nas, ako nema smisla preporuka donacija.
Možda bi nama s vremenom i uspjelo ali pitanje je kad? Godine idu.
Evo primjer, mi smo u Turskoj dobili 10 savršenih blastocista, i sad zamisli da nismo radili taj test, radila bi transfer svih njih. 
U Hrvatskoj su isto sve bile super, radili transfere koji bi završili biokemijskim. 
Znači, problem mora negdje biti. Uzeli stvar u svoje ruke i krenuli u istraživanja.

----------


## vedre

LaraLana, idemo avionom isto kao i zadnji put. To mi je zaista najlakše. Stvarno nam se neda voziti ni busom ni autom. Jedino ako se nesto sa letovima iskomplicira u zadnji tren onda cemo sa autom

----------


## LF2

Leptirica, kak si ti? Sutra beta?

----------


## leptirica82

Heej,
Evo dobro sam. Nisam došla čak ni u iskušenje. Nekako si mislim da je test vjerojatno bio točan ali ajd, do bete ću se nadati. 
Da, sutra je. 
A simptomi, od nikakvih do nekakvih, ali trudim se kulirati jer to sve može biti od svih ovih silnih hormona na kojima sam. Ugl, nada tinja ali i realnost je tu pa kako bude. Znam da ću o plakati ako je neg, ali znam sebe. Nema dugotrajnog tugovanja nego nastaviti dalje borbu.  :Smile:

----------


## Rikku

> Nema dugotrajnog tugovanja nego nastaviti dalje borbu.


Sve ovo je upravo to - borba. Moramo se pomiriti ako bude neuspjeh i akumulirati novu snagu za nove pokušaje.

LF, da, bilo bi dobro da svaki put saznamo zašto nije uspjelo, pa se onda čovjek usredotoči na rješavanje problema. Ovako možeš stoput ne uspjeti, a ne saznati je li bio problem u embriju ili tvom tijelu (i što točno).

Tješi me da se šanse povećavaju svakim novim postupkom pa sve dok ima nade, ima i snage.

----------


## LaraLana

> Na žalost, usudim se reć da ne da se donacija u Hrvatskoj neće uskoro ostvariti, nego se neće nikada ostvariti. Isto ko i predimplantacijsko testiranje. Koliko bi to postupaka tek skratilo. 
> Pa nije tako daleka prošlost da se nisu smjele oploditi više od tri jajne stanice. Haloooo???
> Pa evo i ginekologa, ravnatelja KBC-a Zagreb koji je htio bit ministar i isto nam uskratiti šanse da postanemo roditelji ali mu nije uspjelo očito. Dokle god takvi fanatici hodaju oko nas...


Jaoooo lose mi je od njega cim ga netko spomene. Ma bolje da nis ne komentiram u vezi doticnog. Sva sreca pa su se pravi usprotivili pa mu nisu dozvolili da postane ministar.
LF ti i ja smo nedavno prokomentirale predrasude u vezi Makedonije i postupaka svih oblika donacije.
Sada je to mila majka, nekima je doslo iz g..... u glavu, al sto mislis kako su me ocajnicki svi gledali kad sam rekla sto hocu i gdje zelim ici!!!! To je bilo debelo prije 7 godina.
Sada bar ove sestre u Petrovoj reagiraju normalo pa ako i glume da im je to normalno ne treba se zgrozavati kao sto sam ja dozivjela.
Svatko tko zeli da se ostvari kao majka na bilo koji nacin ja od srca zelim da to i ostvari.

E ovako sam se ja odmah usudila (prije 7 godina) reci kao ti sada da se donacija nece ostvariti u Hr jos za 300 godina i da zaostajemo u ivf postupcima, naravno da su se odmah nasle koje ce to braniti da to nije tako.
Nas zakon je toliko glup da je to za plakati.
Nekada je banka bila u Petrovoj....sto je sad s tim svi sute i kriju ko zmija noge.

Malo je falilo da 2014-te kad sam prvi put bila trudna istupim javno i kazem zapravo sto se dogadja i sto sam ja sve morala napraviti da to ostvarim i da silne novce ostavljamo u tudjim drzavama zbog maloumnih mozgova.
Na kraju sam odustala zbog osobnih razloga i nije mi se dalo natezati s tim svim.

----------


## LF2

LaraLana, voljela bi da se varam vezano za ovo što sam rekla, vjeruj mi...prva ću se pokriti po ušima  :Smile:

----------


## LF2

Super mi je to da je nekima Makedonija ili evo prošle godine meni Turska (jer sam se isto svega naslušala) zapravo zemlje trećeg svijeta  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:  a ne kuže da svi idu naprijed i da zapravo mi postajemo zemlja trećeg svijeta s takvim razmišljanjem.
Što se tiče zdravstva, Turska je 150 godina ispred nas. I ne samo zdravstva.

----------


## LaraLana

LF2, upravo tako sve kako si napisala!

----------


## leptirica82

Cure,
da javim. Beta negativna. Poslala sam mail dr. pa ću vidjeti kakav je plan sa smrzlićem.

----------


## Rikku

> Cure,
> da javim. Beta negativna. Poslala sam mail dr. pa ću vidjeti kakav je plan sa smrzlićem.


Žao mi je  :Sad: 
Tko zna što su uzroci neuspjeha, no mora se ići dalje, sve dok ne uspije, a onda će se svi neuspjesi zaboraviti. Na transfer smrzlića ćeš vjerojatno brzo, već s mengom u 10.mj.pretpostavljam.

----------


## Medo2711

> Cure,
> da javim. Beta negativna. Poslala sam mail dr. pa ću vidjeti kakav je plan sa smrzlićem.


Zao mi je..saljem zagrljaj i idemo dalje.Sigurno sa sljedecom m...drzi mi se. :Kiss:

----------


## LaraLana

leptirica a sto drugo reci vec glavu gore i nadati se da ce uspjeti s preostalim smrzlicem.
Oni isto dole u Sistini ne rade ovo sto je LF radila u Turskoj (predimplantacijsko testiranje), tako da zbilja je tesko uopce reci razlog neuspjeha sa savrsenim trodnevnim embrijima. Cak je jedan i napredniji bio od 10 stanica.
Predpostavljam da su tog uzeli sad za transfer s jos jednim 8-st.

----------


## leptirica82

Ide se dalje.  :Smile: 
Ne znam ide li to preko HZZO-a ili sami plaćamo smrzlića?

----------


## leptirica82

Da, tog su bili uzeli. A nista, nastavljamo borbu.  :Smile:  pozitivni smo. Čekam štonse dr. odgovoriti.

----------


## Rikku

> Ide se dalje. 
> Ne znam ide li to preko HZZO-a ili sami plaćamo smrzlića?


Ako si sve ovo išla preko HZZO-a, oni ti plaćaju i sljedeći postupak (tj. transfer). Znam prema Koki.

----------


## Senka43

> Cure,
> da javim. Beta negativna. Poslala sam mail dr. pa ću vidjeti kakav je plan sa smrzlićem.


I nama nije uspelo februara meseca a sad cekamo rezultat ovog pokusaja.Podrska od mene za tebe❤

----------


## leptirica82

Znaš onda kakav je postupak prema HZHO-u? Što su koki rekli, kad može ići? Ako saznaš kakvu info, proslijedi.

Vama cure držimo fige.  :Smile:

----------


## Rikku

> Znaš onda kakav je postupak prema HZHO-u? Što su koki rekli, kad može ići? Ako saznaš kakvu info, proslijedi.
> 
> Vama cure držimo fige.


Znam samo da mi je rekla da kad je poslala papire HZZO-u kao što svi moramo, rekli su da joj plaćaju i sljedeći postupak, tj. tansfer smrzlića. Onda se, ako se ne varam, javila doktoru i on je odgovorio da s ciklusom u 10.mj. može doći na transfer.

----------


## Rikku

Sad mora Vrčiću da joj ispuni i potpiše zahtjev za sve to pa slati HZZO-u na odobrenje. Ali čut ću se ja s njom pa mogu pitati sve što te zanima  :Smile:

----------


## leptirica82

Ajd se čuj pa pitaj točno postupak koji je da plate smrzlića. Ja čekam da mi odgovore iz Mk isto. Ja sam našem HZZO- u poslala zahtjev za troškove, ovo što smo bili. Poslala u četvrtak papire.

----------


## LF2

E bas sam htjela pitati za xxx polikliniku jer sam čitala to na njihovim stranicama, dal' oni to možda rade. I frendica mi rekla da su joj tamo rekli da oni to rade što sam se iznenadila.
Ispada ko i sve, sve je to kod nas dozvoljeno ali se ne radi iz nekih razloga. Ko i donacija.
Konkretno za PGT, nema dovoljno genetičara u Hrvatskoj, a možda ni uvjeta, ko će ga znat. Skupe su to pretrage.
Nisam shvatila sad ovo dal' rade ili ne? Šalju vani? Ne kužim.

----------


## LF2

> Ajd se čuj pa pitaj točno postupak koji je da plate smrzlića. Ja čekam da mi odgovore iz Mk isto. Ja sam našem HZZO- u poslala zahtjev za troškove, ovo što smo bili. Poslala u četvrtak papire.


Leptirica, jako mi je žao. Glavu gore i sigurna sam da već planiraš što dalje.
Mislim da sam ja kroz mjesec dana dobila povrat putnih troškova. Ako nešto fali, oni će zvat.
E, da, pošalji mail HZZOu kako je prošao postupak, samo im poslikaj papir što su ti dali da vide kako je prošlo. I napiši ukratko nesto. Mene su to tražili, vode i oni evidenciju.

----------


## leptirica82

Javili su se. Žao je i dr. B I dr. L. Kaže dr. L da je jedan mjesec pauza, a onda možemo embrio transfer u prirodnom ciklusu. To znači? Zna netko? Ciljati ovulaciju bez ikakvih tbl? To mi baš ne djeluje obećavajuće. Što ak fulaju?

----------


## Inesz

IVF poliklinika donedavno u vlasništvu prof. V. Šimunića, inače i predsjednika Nacionalnog vijeća za medicinski pomognutu oplodnju, prodana je češkoj grupaciji. 

IVF poliklinika NE radi postupke s doniranim spolnim stanicama ni PGD. 

Ali imajmo na umu da je donedavni vlasnik IVF poliklinike ujedno i oko 7 godina predsjednik Nacionalnog vijeća za MPO i kao takav ima dužnost utjecati na to da se zakonom dozvojeni postupci donacije provode u Hrvatskoj. Vidmo koliko je u tom smislu bio neučinkoviti.

Ali, odjednom, evo najave da će donacije se provoditi u privatnoj klinici kojoj je bio donedavni vlasnik.

Ovakva situacija, u najmanju ruku, vrlo je diskutabilna.

Inače, prof. V. Šimunić osoba je koja je podržavala jedan od najrestriktivnijih MPO zakona u svijetu koji je u Hrvatskoj bio na snazi od 2009. do 2012. i koji je zabranjivao zamrzavanje zametaka i dozvoljavao oplodnju najviše tri (3) jajne stanice. Na taj način prof. V. Šimunić uskratio je mnogim parovima u Hrvatskoj sreću da zagrlje svoju djecu!

Brisat ću sve postove koji reklamiraju neku mogućnost skorašnjeg provođenjea donacija u privatnoj klinici koja je do jučer bila u vlasništvu profesora V. Šimunića, aktualnog predsjednika nacionalnog povjerenstva za MPO, jer se postupci donacije u Hrvatskoj NE provode iako su zakonom dozvoljeni, a veliku odgovornost za to snosi i spomenuti profesor.

----------


## Bambina1

Leptirica, ja sam u tom postupku i vec su mi odobrili, samo se trebam sama s sobom dogovoriti. Meni isto prvi put nije uspjelo, a ostala mi jos dva smrznuta. Iako su mi u Mk rekli da sami transfer mogu i sama platiti, ja sam ipak isla preko hzzo. Nije samo stvar para (oko 1000e, mislim), nego nisam znala kak ce na to reagirati hzzo

----------


## leptirica82

Znači,
išla si po novi zahtjev, kao i po onaj stari samo su napisali da je transfer smrznuti embrija?
S lijekovima ili bez su ti rekli? Meni su ov. dosta rano (bar ja mislim). Sada sam 7 dana primala stimulaciju samo i 9ti dan (od kad sam počela s injekcijama) išla na punkciju s tim da mi već kod tog 7 dana jedan folikul puknuo, (rekao mi dr. L na uzv). Tak da je moguće da mi je prije punkcije puknuo još koji. Probat ću pratiti ovaj ciklus. Ali što ako ne bude ov. taj mj?

----------


## Bambina1

Leptirica, samo sam odnijela novi zahtjev u Petrovu koji su oni ispunili i ja poslala postom hzzo-u. Oni mi vrlo brzo poslali pozitivno rješenje. Samo su mene stavili, a ne partnera jer njega sada ne trebaju  :Wink:  Ja ti idem  na donaciju j.j. tako da za tvoj primjer ne znam. Ako znas da u 3 mjeseca neces stici (ko ja sada sta mi istice), samo im u mailu posalji da ti produze. Sad sam vidjela da npr. CA otkazuje par letova prema svuda, pa tako i prema Skoplju. Ja planiram ici avionom pa je i to jedna vazna stavka

----------


## LF2

Joj Inesz, hvala ti na ovom, znaš kolko me to mučilo, do te mjere da sam ih mislila nazvati. Pogotovo kad su toj frendici tako rekli, ja poludila jer znam da priča ne drži vodu. A ovo što je gore pisalo o njima na engleskom, prvi put vidim pa sam reagirala.
Sori ako sam ja nešto krivo pisala. Vjeruj mi, samo otvoreno pitam. Reklamirala, na kraj pameti. Pokušavam pisati stvari uvijek provjerene i iz prve ruke.
Slobodno obriši moj post.

----------


## LaraLana

> Javili su se. Žao je i dr. B I dr. L. Kaže dr. L da je jedan mjesec pauza, a onda možemo embrio transfer u prirodnom ciklusu. To znači? Zna netko? Ciljati ovulaciju bez ikakvih tbl? To mi baš ne djeluje obećavajuće. Što ak fulaju?


Leptirica samo polako. Pusti sad da dobijes mengu, neka vam sve sve malo to slegne. Koliko god ste to mozda dobro prihvatili ipak negdje u pozadini se covjek zapita zasto nije uspjelo i dal je sve dobro odradjeno.
Nemoj odmah tako negativno da ti to bez ikakvih tableta djeluje ne obecavajuce. Nekim zenama jednostavno bolje pase raditi FET u prirodnom ciklusu. I onako ti treba dva, tri mjeseca da se organizam iscisti od stimulacije koje si primila. Tako da polako, malo stani na loptu i lijepo u miru dogovoro s dr FET onako kako ti on preporuca. Sigurno ce te poslati na uzv da vidi kakva je situacija.

----------


## LaraLana

> Joj Inesz, hvala ti na ovom, znaš kolko me to mučilo, do te mjere da sam ih mislila nazvati. Pogotovo kad su toj frendici tako rekli, ja poludila jer znam da priča ne drži vodu. A ovo što je gore pisalo o njima na engleskom, prvi put vidim pa sam reagirala.
> Sori ako sam ja nešto krivo pisala. Vjeruj mi, samo otvoreno pitam. Reklamirala, na kraj pameti. Pokušavam pisati stvari uvijek provjerene i iz prve ruke.
> Slobodno obriši moj post.


Iskreno nisam niti ja znala ovo sto Inesz pise. A stvarno svasta, bozemesacuvaj!!!!

----------


## LaraLana

> Znači,
> išla si po novi zahtjev, kao i po onaj stari samo su napisali da je transfer smrznuti embrija?
> S lijekovima ili bez su ti rekli? Meni su ov. dosta rano (bar ja mislim). Sada sam 7 dana primala stimulaciju samo i 9ti dan (od kad sam počela s injekcijama) išla na punkciju s tim da mi već kod tog 7 dana jedan folikul puknuo, (rekao mi dr. L na uzv). Tak da je moguće da mi je prije punkcije puknuo još koji. Probat ću pratiti ovaj ciklus. Ali što ako ne bude ov. taj mj?


Malo mi je ovo nejasno. Koliko se ja sjecam ti si tu pisala da je stop bila na 10 dc sto znaci punkcija na 12 dc i transfer na 15 dc. Meni je to sasvim ok, ne vidim tu nikakav problem.
Po ovome ispada da si 9 dana primala stimulaciju ako je od 2 dc krenula stimulacija.

----------


## LaraLana

> Leptirica, samo sam odnijela novi zahtjev u Petrovu koji su oni ispunili i ja poslala postom hzzo-u. Oni mi vrlo brzo poslali pozitivno rješenje. Samo su mene stavili, a ne partnera jer njega sada ne trebaju  Ja ti idem  na donaciju j.j. tako da za tvoj primjer ne znam. Ako znas da u 3 mjeseca neces stici (ko ja sada sta mi istice), samo im u mailu posalji da ti produze. Sad sam vidjela da npr. CA otkazuje par letova prema svuda, pa tako i prema Skoplju. Ja planiram ici avionom pa je i to jedna vazna stavka


Ma daj me nemoj zezati. Pa ja jucer bas kad sam gledala je znaci bio let jucer u 14 h i onda ima 04. i 07.09 i cini mi se i to je to. Vise mi nije dalo niti vidjeti dal ima.

A neki dan je bas Robertina spomenula bas da ne odugovlacite s postupcima jer tko zna sto ce biti. Jojjjj vise mi je pun kufer ove korone i svega.

----------


## leptirica82

Sad ću ja naći papire. Ne brojim dc, ali ovako izgledalo. Možda bi i to trebalo bojiti. 
3.8. menga
5.8. počela terapiju Gonal
Primila 7 Gonala i 5 Cetrotide. 
10.8. Uzv i krv. Dr. rekao da je 1folikul puknuo. 
12.8. štoperica
14.8. punkcija
17.8. transfer
Kako god bilo, gotovo je. Dobili barem ovog smrzlića pa nas i to veseli. 
E sad, je li to normalna stimulacije kao kod većine - ne znam.

----------


## leptirica82

Nisam pisala dane, tj. pamtila datume jer sam vam pisala kako je što dolazilo. Sada sam u papire išla gledati.
Na stranici CroatiaAir. ima letova koje pokažu za tjedan dana, ako ih ima. Nadam se da ih neće sve ukinuti. Uff, korona.

----------


## LF2

Meni su sve punkcije bile između 11-13 d.c. I uvijek je sve bilo u redu. Tako da ti je to sve u redu. Ja sam uvijek brojala dan ciklusa, nemaš drugo što brojati. Punkcija = ovulacija. Dobar ti je postupak, ne vidim ništa sporno. 
Tebe će sad za FET pripremiti lijepo, tako da bez brige.

----------


## LaraLana

> Sad ću ja naći papire. Ne brojim dc, ali ovako izgledalo. Možda bi i to trebalo bojiti. 
> 3.8. menga
> 5.8. počela terapiju Gonal
> Primila 7 Gonala i 5 Cetrotide. 
> 10.8. Uzv i krv. Dr. rekao da je 1folikul puknuo. 
> 12.8. štoperica
> 14.8. punkcija
> 17.8. transfer
> Kako god bilo, gotovo je. Dobili barem ovog smrzlića pa nas i to veseli. 
> E sad, je li to normalna stimulacije kao kod većine - ne znam.


Onda si krenula od 3 dc, stop 10 dc i punkcija 12 dc. To ti je skroz ok. Jedino ti si ujutro primala stimulaciju jel tako. Ako to jutro na dan stop nisi primila gonale onda je stimulacija trajala 7 dana a ako jesi onda 8 dana.
Ne treba te to brinuti. Ovo ti pisem da znas kako se racuna.
Sjecam se jedino da si to jutro kad ce navecer biti Stop dobila Cetrotide. E sad dal se ona sama ubraja u stimulaciju ne znam.
I ovo je bitno. 7 Gonala od koliko i.j.? 150, 200, 250, 300 itd.

----------


## LaraLana

I sad procitala na stranici od spomenute poliklinike da je dr. Grbavac kod njih sto znaci da ga je cuveni Luci otpustio u doba Korone.

----------


## Rikku

Nisam znala da je punkcija = ovulacija. Onda ako je meni 15dc bila punkcija, tada sam ovulirala? Inače mi je ovulacija ranije, no vjerojatno se poremetilo sve od hormona pa su pomicali ovulaciju da se folikuli razviju ipak malo. Čudo je što oni rade, prava umjetnost :Smile:

----------


## leptirica82

7 dana Gonal po 150 jedinica. Ja isto nisam znala da je punkcija ovulacija. Moja bude prije 14. dana. Meni sluz počela čini mi se 9.8. ili 10.8. Zato sad ne znam kako računati prirodni embrio transfer. Ali kako Rikku kažeš, oni znaju i to je najvažnije.
Dr. L je rekao da je simulacija 8-10 dana, ovisno o nalazima, a meni 7 dana. Ali eto, sve se potrefilo. Još da se bebi a jednom primi, nitko sretniji.  :Smile:

----------


## leptirica82

Rikku, kako ti? Kako se osjećaš?

----------


## Inesz

Žene, sretno svima. Ali, tužno je gledati kako se mučite odlaskom u inozemstvo na donacije umjesto da se to radi u hrvatskim bolnicama.

Prodaja privatne klinike predsjednika Nacionalnog povjerenstva za MPO i najava postupaka donacije u toj privatnoj klinici nakon što se desetlječima ništa nije učinilo da se ti postupci provode kod nas, vrhunac je apsurda a možda i nečeg goreg.

Ja sam osoba koja je u MPO postupak išla 2011. kada je na snazi bio svjetonazorski zakon koji je zabranjivao zamrzavanje embrija i dozvoljavao oplodnju 3 jajne stanice. Taj zakon, poznat i kao Milinovićev zakon, na koncu je podržao i prof. Šimunić. Iako je već 8 godina na snazi ovaj trenutni zakon, za promjenu odurnog i restriktivnog zakona koji je bio na snazi od 2009. do 2012. trebalo je puno borbe. 



Jutarnji list, rujan 2009 Zašto je dr. Šimunić promjenio mišljenje?


Ponašanje prof. Šimunića parovi u Hrvatskoj su kaznili na svoj način, njegova privatna klinika zadnjih 5 godina od kad Ministarstvo zdravstva obljavljuje godišnja izvješća o MPO postucima imala je godišnje prilično mali broj postupaka, oko 200, 250 do jedne godine maksimalno 300 postupaka. godišnje. Od njegove poliklinike manje postupaka obično imaju KBC Osijek, OB Zadar i privatna klinika Podobnik.

Živimo u zemlji u kojoj se stalno razglaba o MPO-u kao smrtnom grijehu kojeg treba zakonom zabraniti. Zato, budimo oprezni...

----------


## LF2

Ovulacija je izbacivanje jajne stanice u prirodnom ciklusu. U IVFu se stimuliraju j.s i "izbacuju" aspiracijom (punkcijom).
Ne treba uspoređivati kako ovulirate prirodno, bile ste pod stimulacijom, drugačije je to. 
Ja prirodno ne ovuliram uopće ili ako da, jako kasno. Moje ciklus traje 35-60 i više dana. To nema veze sa stimuliranim postupkom.
U FETu će vam se pratiti ovulacija i transfer se radi onaj dan kad vam se radio i nakon punkcije. 
Sve će oni vas pripremiti. Isto kao što su nas pripremili za donaciju j.s. Mi nismo bile pod stimulacijom. Samo smo išle na transfer.

----------


## Rikku

> Rikku, kako ti? Kako se osjećaš?


Ja sam ok, danas je prvi dan bez kakvih-takvih bolova od punkcije. Drugih simptoma nemam, odmaram se koliko mogu i pijem terapiju. Pa ćemo vidjeti hoće li prije doći menga ili beta. Ne očekujem ništa, pa vjerujem da se neću razočarati previše. Spremna sam za dalje, šteta samo da nemam smrzlića pa moram cijelu stimulaciju ponovo. Možda sad nešto drugačije naprave, mada sam ja imala jaku stimulaciju, no barem znam sada koliko mi tijelo radi. 

Tebi je ovo prvi IVF?

----------


## LaraLana

Ja sam vam vec pisala da ne usporedjujete svoje cikluse i kad trebate dobiti m i ciklus kad ste pod stimulacijom jer to nema veze s vezom.

LF je to na jako lijep nacin opisala!

Inesz hvala na info.ja sam znala za Mlinovicev zakon al ne da ga je i ovaj podrzao. Dno dna, zalosno.

----------


## leptirica82

Da, 1 postupak.  Tak da u biti još učimo o svemu i osluškujemo. Zato su nam ove info ovdje pomogle najviše. Sva sreća pa postoji forum da možemo pitati, izjadati se... Hvala vam curke na podršci.
Kad bi betu trebala raditi?

----------


## Rikku

> Ja sam vam vec pisala da ne usporedjujete svoje cikluse i kad trebate dobiti m i ciklus kad ste pod stimulacijom jer to nema veze s vezom.


Znam, ali neke žene dobiju mengu prije bete, evo moja poznanica je dobila u svom 2.ivf-u mengu prije nego je išla vaditi betu. Ja se veselim nešto dužem ciklusu bez menge zbog sve ove terapije :Smile:

----------


## Rikku

> Da, 1 postupak.  Tak da u biti još učimo o svemu i osluškujemo. Zato su nam ove info ovdje pomogle najviše. Sva sreća pa postoji forum da možemo pitati, izjadati se... Hvala vam curke na podršci.
> Kad bi betu trebala raditi?


Rekli su mi nakon 15 dana, dakle tamo negdje 11.9. Testove neću prije probavati, da imam kakvu takvu nadu dok mi vade krv, da ne osjećam da je uzaludno. Šta je psiha čovječe haha. 

Da, ovaj forum je puno pomogao u svemu, sad kad znam kako sve to ide, osjećam se puno samopouzdanije.

----------


## branca_i

Leptirice, ful mi je žao! Drzi se, šaljem zagrljaje...Drago mi je da misliš već kako dalje i da si pozitivna. Zadnje vrijeme samo čitam kako velikom broju cura uspijeva više u FET-u, zato čim prije po malenog smrzlića!

----------


## leptirica82

Dr. L mi rekao da pijem vitamine. I da se u prirodnom prati razvoj folikula i 3 dana nakon ovulacije da ide transfer. Točno onako kako ste pojasnile.  :Smile: 
Ali me zanima, što ako ne bude ovulacije taj mjesec? Ništa od postupka? Pitat ću ga sutra. Znate vi možda? 
Branca, hvala.  :Kiss:

----------


## LF2

Treba imati na umu da je za FET zapravo bitan endometrij. Ovulacija je bitna jer nakon nje se stvara žuto tijelo, odnosno prirodni, tvoj progesteron koji je je zapravo bitan da se trudnoća održi.
E sad ne znam, ako nema ovulacije mogu ic na opciju da ti sve to što sam nabrojala podupru sa estrofemom da podebljaju endometrij i sa Utrogestanom i Prolutexom podebljaju progesteron. Znači, neko "umjetno" stvaranje hormona koji su bitni.
Ako se varam, ispravite me. Idem samo logikom.
Meni su u Petrovoj za FET pratili ovulaciju. 
Za donaciju j.s koja je isto zapravo samo transfer, rekli su mi da je bitan samo taj endometrij što je meni bilo čudno jer po meni se treba i ovulacija desiti upravo zbog tih nekih prirodnih stvaranja hormona. Ja ne znam dal' je bilo ovulacije, nitko mi ništa nije spominjao. Endometrij je bio bitan. Pila sam estrofem za zadebljanje, Decapeptyl da ne ovuliram prerano kao i Utrogestan. Moguće da ne gledaju prirodni ciklus nego mogu to sve srediti terapijom.

----------


## Medo2711

Ja nemam u opce ovulaciju,niko to nije ni pratio.Prati se smo endo koliko se zadebljava.Moja kolegica isla u postupak 6 dan ciklusa.jer je imala savrsene folikume i znaci za 2 dana su joj vratili i ostala trudna.To je bio prirodni ciklus poslje stimulativnog.Nema pravila,a ona isto vise nema ovulacija 39 godina.Bitan endomeriji zato se to mjeri.

----------


## Medo2711

zuto tijelo pokazuje da je bilo folikum i unutra jajna stanica.Ako nema zutog tijela nema ni jajnih.Ali to nama nije bitno u ovom slucaju.Nego da nam maternica radi i da imamo dobar endo.I da nemamo estrofenima se to rijesava zacas.

----------


## leptirica82

Evo, našla nalaz prvog pregleda kod dr. L, iz 1. mj.
Endometrij pravilan trolinijski 9 mm
Lijevi jajnik, 7-8 folikula, 4-5 mm
Desni jajnik 5-6 folikula, dominantan 18 mm. 
To je bio 10. dan ciklusa. 
Znam da to sada ne znači ništa, ali mislim si, nije bilo koma. Valjda se nije pogoršao puno nalaz.  :Smile: 
Znači, tako se radi i kad je donacija jajne stanice.

----------


## LF2

Ok, ja sam to malo skratila jer sam pričala koja je zapravo funkcija tog žutog tijela. Iz rasprsnute jajne stanice razvija se žuto tijelo.  Žuto tijelo počinje stvarati progesteron. Uz progesteron se stvara i estrogen. 
Znači, ako idemo redom onda, ako nema jajnih stanica, nema ni žutog tijela, nema ni progesterona.
Ako dođe do trudnoće produžuje se produkcijska sposobnost žutog tijela i do oko 12-13 tjedna trudnoće kada posteljica preuzima ulogu stvaranja tih hormona.
Bit svega je da žuto tijelo proizvodi hormone.
Znači, nije samo estrofem bitan nego itekako i Utrogestan i Prolutex jer što će čuvati trudnoću ako se progesteron, zbog izostanka ovulacije, ne luči.

----------


## Rikku

> Evo, našla nalaz prvog pregleda kod dr. L, iz 1. mj.
> Endometrij pravilan trolinijski 9 mm
> Lijevi jajnik, 7-8 folikula, 4-5 mm
> Desni jajnik 5-6 folikula, dominantan 18 mm. 
> To je bio 10. dan ciklusa. 
> Znam da to sada ne znači ništa, ali mislim si, nije bilo koma. Valjda se nije pogoršao puno nalaz. 
> Znači, tako se radi i kad je donacija jajne stanice.


Wow kakav dobar nalaz. Ja na 1.uzv-u kad sam imala konzultacuje imala sveukupno 2 folikula, nijedan antralni, i dr. L rekao da će vidjeti kako ću reagirati na stimulaciju. Ti stvarno možeš računati na svoje jajne stanice, to je super!

----------


## leptirica82

Rikku, hvala ti.
Valjda će se iz toga izroditi i mrvica koja.  :Smile: 
Navijamo sada za tebe. Imam feeling da ćeš ti biti ta koja će prekinuti ove negativne bete.  :Smile:

----------


## LaraLana

> Znam, ali neke žene dobiju mengu prije bete, evo moja poznanica je dobila u svom 2.ivf-u mengu prije nego je išla vaditi betu. Ja se veselim nešto dužem ciklusu bez menge zbog sve ove terapije


No pa zato to i pisem. Znaci nema pravila. Vrlo rijetko da netko dobije prije vec prekine terapiju ili prije vadjenja bete (Nadam se da se ne ceka 21 dan kao u Rijeci).
Zasto onda netko dobije prije, jer je ne adekvatna terapija.
Neke zene jednostavno ne reagiraju dobro na Estrofem kad ga oralno piju pa stavljaju vaginalno ili cak i flastere s tim zajedno. Onda ne dovoljno progesterona. Npr. Crinone gel ima puno bolje linearnije otpustanje progesterona kroz cijeli dan. Pa jos ako imas i injekcije progesterona tesko da ce menga krenuti pod tim. Imaju i Cyclogest vaginalete koje su bolje od Utrogestana itd. Dalo bi se o tome pisati u vezi terapije. A da ne govorim sto se tice endometrija sto je bilo slucajeva na forumu da do stop injekcije bude dobar i onda na dan transfera se skuzi da se ispuhao/stanjio i odgodi se transfer. Nije cesto al zna se desiti. Zato pisem da svaka od nas drugacije reagira na lijek i nekome ce se super zadebljati od estrofema a netko mora u drugim oblicima uzimati.

Da ne ponavljam LF je objasnila sto se tice FET-a u prirodnom ciklusu i ako ne dodje do ovulacije.
Znaci ako se na uzv vidi na jajniku zuto tijelo bila je ovulacija. E sad koliko kvalitetna ne znam. Ne znam dal kad se izvadi progesteton 7-mi dan od ovulacije ili velicina zutog tijela mogu to dokazati to ne bi znala.
Ali za trudnocu je vrlo bitan progesteron.
Neke klinike salju pacijentice da izvade progesteron nakon transfera.

----------


## Bambina1

Cure, koja je zamjena kod nas za Imprly?

----------


## LaraLana

> Cure, koja je zamjena kod nas za Imprly?


Bambina vidi koje sastojke ima. Bitan je aktivni folat/metilfolat. Ima na nasem trzistu sad par njih. Ne znam dal forum dozvoljava da se pise ime. 
Javit ce se *LF* sto je ona zamjensko pila jer su ove besramno skupe a sve ti je to isto.

----------


## LF2

Točno to, vidi sastav koji ti najviše odgovara i uspoređuj sa Imprylom. Ja sam se najviše fokusirala na taj metilfolat zbog te moje trombofilije. Uglavnom, još za vrijeme svih postupaka sam pila folnu u obliku metilfolata, a mozda dva mjeseca prije zadnjeg postupka sam još nadodala Elenatal (oni u sastavu imaju taj aktivni oblik folne). I nastavila njihove vitamine. 
Sve ovisi što ti odgovara...ja nisam htjela nešto da ima željeza pretjerano jer mi je ionako visoko.

----------


## Rikku

Danas je Vrčić Koki rekao da od 200 žena s njezinim AMH (oko 6) samo 8 uspije zatrudnjeti, a 3 ih rodi. Ako je to istina, statistika je stvarno nemilosrdna. No mora se pokušavati pa dok ne uspije, što se drugo može.

----------


## sara79

> Danas je Vrčić Koki rekao da od 200 žena s njezinim AMH (oko 6) samo 8 uspije zatrudnjeti, a 3 ih rodi. Ako je to istina, statistika je stvarno nemilosrdna. No mora se pokušavati pa dok ne uspije, što se drugo može.


Ma daj, pa sto je tom Vrcicu!!!!
Ja se ne slazem s njim. Pa ja imam toliki AMH al na pocetku mpo-uopce. Bogatipitaj kolicki je bio kad sam u zadnjem dobitnom ostala trudna. On opada s godinama a tako i sa stimulacijom.
Pa i LaraLana je imala tako nekako AMH, pa i Robertina pa sve imaju zivorodjenu djecu.
A koliko cak tu cura na forumu ima da su ostvarile trudnocu i rodile. Hej, zene s tim AMH ostaju prirodno trudne. Bitni su antralni folikuli koji se mjere na pocetku ciklusa oko 3 dc. 
Nemojte da vas on obeshrabri, nek prica sto zeli, on i statistika  :Coffee:

----------


## Senka43

> Ma daj, pa sto je tom Vrcicu!!!!
> Ja se ne slazem s njim. Pa ja imam toliki AMH al na pocetku mpo-uopce. Bogatipitaj kolicki je bio kad sam u zadnjem dobitnom ostala trudna. On opada s godinama a tako i sa stimulacijom.
> Pa i LaraLana je imala tako nekako AMH, pa i Robertina pa sve imaju zivorodjenu djecu.
> A koliko cak tu cura na forumu ima da su ostvarile trudnocu i rodile. Hej, zene s tim AMH ostaju prirodno trudne. Bitni su antralni folikuli koji se mjere na pocetku ciklusa oko 3 dc. 
> Nemojte da vas on obeshrabri, nek prica sto zeli, on i statistika

----------


## Senka43

> Ma daj, pa sto je tom Vrcicu!!!!
> Ja se ne slazem s njim. Pa ja imam toliki AMH al na pocetku mpo-uopce. Bogatipitaj kolicki je bio kad sam u zadnjem dobitnom ostala trudna. On opada s godinama a tako i sa stimulacijom.
> Pa i LaraLana je imala tako nekako AMH, pa i Robertina pa sve imaju zivorodjenu djecu.
> A koliko cak tu cura na forumu ima da su ostvarile trudnocu i rodile. Hej, zene s tim AMH ostaju prirodno trudne. Bitni su antralni folikuli koji se mjere na pocetku ciklusa oko 3 dc. 
> Nemojte da vas on obeshrabri, nek prica sto zeli, on i statistika


Podrzavam 100 % ovaj tvoj post❤❤

----------


## domaćica

[QUOTE=LaraLana;3174959]Ima let danas za Skopje u 14 h. Mozda je Boban i gledao tako da vam bude zgodnije. No dobro, vi ste odlucili kako vi zelite.


Možda je taj dan i bio let za Skopje, ali ja sam bila na poslu taj dan kad je on zvao i drugi dan isto, tako da nismo imali drugu opciju nego ići autom.

----------


## domaćica

Uglavnom, išli smo u nedjelju, vratili smo se jučer. Obavili smo sve, zadovoljni smo svime i svima. Čekamo moj ciklus pa ćemo dalje!

----------


## sara79

[QUOTE=domaćica;3175380]


> Ima let danas za Skopje u 14 h. Mozda je Boban i gledao tako da vam bude zgodnije. No dobro, vi ste odlucili kako vi zelite.
> 
> 
> Možda je taj dan i bio let za Skopje, ali ja sam bila na poslu taj dan kad je on zvao i drugi dan isto, tako da nismo imali drugu opciju nego ići autom.


Ma ovo ti je za nedjelju pisala i tad je bio let.
Jos imaju 04. i 07.09. cini mi se i dal ce dalje biti i kako.
Mozda samo jednom tjedno jer i sezona zavrsava.

----------


## sara79

Cure koje cekate bete kako ste?

----------


## domaćica

[QUOTE=sara79;3175382]


> Ma ovo ti je za nedjelju pisala i tad je bio let.
> Jos imaju 04. i 07.09. cini mi se i dal ce dalje biti i kako.
> Mozda samo jednom tjedno jer i sezona zavrsava.



Ma sve ok,  ali imali smo jako malo vremena za ići tamo i vratiti se, zbog posla pa nam je auto bio jedina opcija. U svakom slučaju sigurna sam da je avion najbolja opcija i uvijek treba biti prva. Iako i ovaj put s autom ima svoje čari :Smile:

----------


## Rikku

> Cure koje cekate bete kako ste?


Ja ok, danas mi je 6/7dnt nemam nikakvih simptoma ičega, osim od utrogestana bolne grudi, koje su me boljele i prije transfera. Sutra ili prekosutra bih trebala inače dobiti mengu pa me baš zanima kako će sva ova terapija djelovati na to, jer dosad na hormonsku terapiju (npr. kontracepciju) nisam uopće reagirala. Držim fige da menga ili ne dođe ili dođe što kasnije :D

----------


## domaćica

> Cure,
> da javim. Beta negativna. Poslala sam mail dr. pa ću vidjeti kakav je plan sa smrzlićem.



Leptirica82 stvarno mi je žao, drži se i idemo po nove uspjehe.

----------


## domaćica

> Ja ok, danas mi je 6/7dnt nemam nikakvih simptoma ičega, osim od utrogestana bolne grudi, koje su me boljele i prije transfera. Sutra ili prekosutra bih trebala inače dobiti mengu pa me baš zanima kako će sva ova terapija djelovati na to, jer dosad na hormonsku terapiju (npr. kontracepciju) nisam uopće reagirala. Držim fige da menga ili ne dođe ili dođe što kasnije :D


Rikku držim palčeve  :grouphug:

----------


## leptirica82

Hvala.  :Smile:  ide se hrabro dalje.
domaćica, kad bi mogle krenuti sa svime?

----------


## Senka43

> Cure koje cekate bete kako ste?


Meni je 7dt. Kod mame sam  i ne ide mi se kuci hahaa.Ja sam u prethodnom pokusaju samo lezala ili se kretala kao po jajima.Sad ne.Potpuno se ponasam"normalno".Idem u setnju,na kafu,radim po nesto po kuci.Nekad me fisne jajnik,grudi me bocnu ili se bas onako preznojim dobro ali ne obracam toliko paznju kao februara.Bice kako je BOG rekao.Pozdrav svim curama.E da i da ne zaboravim piski mi se i dalje gotovo pa isto ko prvih dana nakon transfera.

----------


## branca_i

Senka43, čine se obećavajući simptomi! Sretno i uzivaj u iščekivanju bete!

----------


## branca_i

> Uglavnom, išli smo u nedjelju, vratili smo se jučer. Obavili smo sve, zadovoljni smo svime i svima. Čekamo moj ciklus pa ćemo dalje!


Domaćice, znači jajne stanice su stigle?

----------


## LaraLana

> Meni je 7dt. Kod mame sam  i ne ide mi se kuci hahaa.Ja sam u prethodnom pokusaju samo lezala ili se kretala kao po jajima.Sad ne.Potpuno se ponasam"normalno".Idem u setnju,na kafu,radim po nesto po kuci.Nekad me fisne jajnik,grudi me bocnu ili se bas onako preznojim dobro ali ne obracam toliko paznju kao februara.Bice kako je BOG rekao.Pozdrav svim curama.E da i da ne zaboravim piski mi se i dalje gotovo pa isto ko prvih dana nakon transfera.


Senka meni je dr. L rekao ne mirovati! Tako da sam ja nastavila zivjeti normalno samo nisam nesto ono pretesko nosila iz ducana, cak sam i biciklo vozila. A setnje su super za prokrvljenost  :Wink: 
Lijepe simptome imas  :Smile:

----------


## Senka43

> Senka meni je dr. L rekao ne mirovati! Tako da sam ja nastavila zivjeti normalno samo nisam nesto ono pretesko nosila iz ducana, cak sam i biciklo vozila. A setnje su super za prokrvljenost 
> Lijepe simptome imas


Lara draga, ja sam februara meseca sebe proglasila trudnicom i u svemu videla simptome haha.Sad ne.Naravno lagala bih da kazem da ne mislim na bebicu ali sam dosta,dosta drugacija..Hvala ti.Ti uvek pomognes savetima i podrskom❤❤❤

----------


## Rikku

Cure, ja mislim da meni menga stiže tijekom večeri ili sutra, taman kad treba doći. Imam apsolutno sve simptome, poznam svoje tijelo, she is coming :Cekam: 

Ne kužim zašto hormoni na mene ne djeluju, čak sam pod tri različite kontracepcije imala obilne menge:/

----------


## Medo2711

> Cure, ja mislim da meni menga stiže tijekom večeri ili sutra, taman kad treba doći. Imam apsolutno sve simptome, poznam svoje tijelo, she is coming
> 
> Ne kužim zašto hormoni na mene ne djeluju, čak sam pod tri različite kontracepcije imala obilne menge:/


Neke cure imaju znakove takve kad je trudnoca u pitanju..drzim fige da ne dobijes mengu
 :Kiss:

----------


## Rikku

> Neke cure imaju znakove takve kad je trudnoca u pitanju..drzim fige da ne dobijes mengu


Znam, da, čitala sam o tome, no mislim da nema šanse - menga mi stiže taman kada i treba nažalost, znam svoje tijelo u najmanji atom. Mislim da stvarno moram otkriti zašto hormoni na mene ne djeluju, ne znam kojem specijalisti otići. Ako tko ima koga za preporučiti, pišite mi  :Smile:

----------


## domaćica

> Hvala.  ide se hrabro dalje.
> domaćica, kad bi mogle krenuti sa svime?


A ne znam, js dolaze u 10 mj ali ja nemam mengu pa ne znam. Dr rekao da bi trebala uskoro dobiti ili ćemo lijekovima isforsirati da dobijem. U svakom slučaju 10/11 mj bi trebalo biti, ako se nešto ne zakomplicira...

----------


## domaćica

> Domaćice, znači jajne stanice su stigle?


Draga Branca ne, nama je ovo bio prvi odlazak u Skopje...

----------


## branca_i

> Draga Branca ne, nama je ovo bio prvi odlazak u Skopje...


Znam da ste tek išli na prve konzultacije, ali kako si napisala da čekate tvoj ciklus pa idete dalje pomislila sam da su došle i da skoro startate.

----------


## Medo2711

> Znam, da, čitala sam o tome, no mislim da nema šanse - menga mi stiže taman kada i treba nažalost, znam svoje tijelo u najmanji atom. Mislim da stvarno moram otkriti zašto hormoni na mene ne djeluju, ne znam kojem specijalisti otići. Ako tko ima koga za preporučiti, pišite mi


To nebi znala,ali isto znam da na mene isto lose dijeluju hormoni.Kad sam bila na stimulaciji jako lose reagirala ko da i ne primam.Najbolje mi je bilo u polastimutivnom postupku.Na svakog drugacije dijeluje i treba potrefiti sta ti pase...

----------


## LF2

> Znam, da, čitala sam o tome, no mislim da nema šanse - menga mi stiže taman kada i treba nažalost, znam svoje tijelo u najmanji atom. Mislim da stvarno moram otkriti zašto hormoni na mene ne djeluju, ne znam kojem specijalisti otići. Ako tko ima koga za preporučiti, pišite mi


Rikku, nadam se da se varaš vezano za mengu.
Ja se na tvom mjestu ne bi zamarala. Nije da hormoni ne djeluju na tebe, nego jednostavno je priroda jača od "umjetnih hormona" koje dobivamo preko utrogestana, estrofema...
Puno cura prokrvari uz terapiju. Ali ne zamaraj se oko toga prijevremeno. I da, dobro ti je rečeno, simptomi menge i trudnoće su slični.

----------


## Rikku

> Rikku, nadam se da se varaš vezano za mengu.
> Ja se na tvom mjestu ne bi zamarala. Nije da hormoni ne djeluju na tebe, nego jednostavno je priroda jača od "umjetnih hormona" koje dobivamo preko utrogestana, estrofema...
> Puno cura prokrvari uz terapiju. Ali ne zamaraj se oko toga prijevremeno. I da, dobro ti je rečeno, simptomi menge i trudnoće su slični.


Sve znam, da. Vjerujem da je meni tako zbog endometrioze, samo evo, ni doktori mi ne znaju reći zašto i pod kontracepcijom imam obilne, bolne i dugotrajne menge, tj. kao da ne pijem kontracepciju uopće. Dosad su mi uvijek samo propisivali drugu kontracepciju, bez odgovora. Znam da menga stiže, nemam sumnje uopće, sutra vam javim.

Možda 2.IVF bude uspješniji  :Smile:

----------


## LF2

Aha, sori, nisam shvatila da i pod kontracepcijom isto imaš menge. A da, to bi mogla istražiti. 
Jaoooo, što bi voljela da te potrefi jedna lijepa beta  :Kiss:

----------


## LaraLana

*Senka43*  :Heart:

----------


## domaćica

Može li mi netko reći gdje se šalje dokumentacija za povrat putnih troškova? U Margaretsku? Postoji li neki zahtjev ili ga sami pišemo u slobodnoj formi?

----------


## branca_i

Domaćice, sto se ne šalje kad sve obavimo? Ja nisam poslala nakon prvih konzultacija  :Sad:

----------


## Rikku

Šaljete i nakon 1.konzultacija i onda nakon postupka i odnesete to u Jukićevu 12, 4.kat, soba 46 ako se ne varam. Ja sam im odnijela karte i račun za karte te medicinsku dokumentaciju što je obavljeno, ispunila tamo neki obrazac i to je bilo to.

----------


## domaćica

> Domaćice, sto se ne šalje kad sve obavimo? Ja nisam poslala nakon prvih konzultacija


Da, šalje se oba puta kad se vratimo, meni su to napomenuli kad smo predavali zahtjev, ali nisam pitala detalje (luđakinja .-) ) Sve račune sam sačuvala pa pretpostavljam da njih trebam poslati uz neki zahtjev...
Rikku ne znaš može li se poštom poslati?

----------


## Senka43

Daj BOŽE da je tako❤❤❤

----------


## Senka43

> Senka43, čine se obećavajući simptomi! Sretno i uzivaj u iščekivanju bete!


Daj BOŽE da je tako❤❤❤

----------


## Rikku

> Da, šalje se oba puta kad se vratimo, meni su to napomenuli kad smo predavali zahtjev, ali nisam pitala detalje (luđakinja .-) ) Sve račune sam sačuvala pa pretpostavljam da njih trebam poslati uz neki zahtjev...
> Rikku ne znaš može li se poštom poslati?


Ma sigurno se može, no treba se taj neki obrazac ispuniti pa je najbolje nazvati Jukićevu i pitati ih da vam pošalju taj obrazac ili da im vi pošaljete podatke koji su potrebni.

----------


## domaćica

> Ma sigurno se može, no treba se taj neki obrazac ispuniti pa je najbolje nazvati Jukićevu i pitati ih da vam pošalju taj obrazac ili da im vi pošaljete podatke koji su potrebni.


hvala, budem ih nazvala, puno ste mi pomogli kad bar znam da je Jukićeva a ne Margaretska, Dalmatinska ili Mihanovićeva …  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## branca_i

Baš super, sad ću još i ostati bez tih troškova!

----------


## domaćica

> Baš super, sad ću još i ostati bez tih troškova!


Pošaljite sad, ne znam da li postoji neki rok. U svakom slučaju ne možete ništa izgubiti ako sad pošaljete!

----------


## Medo2711

> Može li mi netko reći gdje se šalje dokumentacija za povrat putnih troškova? U Margaretsku? Postoji li neki zahtjev ili ga sami pišemo u slobodnoj formi?


Mi nemamo pravo ako smo isli sa autom.Kako sam ja citala tamo u ugovoru.To se predaje kad se sve zavrsi.

----------


## Medo2711

Dali je koja cura dobila povrat putnog,ako je isla sa autom?Jer u ugovoru pise drugacije...samo ako se ide busom,vlakom i avionom.

----------


## Medo2711

Rikku kakva situacija?

----------


## leptirica82

Ja sam poslala za oba puta zajedno. Prvi put išli zrakoplovom, drugi autom. Njima je mislim svejedno kako se ide jer oni plaćaju svoju neku cijenu. Neće oni nama platiti cijenu zrakoplova nego mislim da bus računaju. Piše u rješenju 2 tjedna nakon što se vratimo da je rok. Ja poslala poštom preporučeno pa sada čekam. Piše vam u rješenju gdje, tj. broj telefona da se javi i tko vam vraća troškove.
Rikku, kakva je situacija? Navijamo za tebe! ❤️ ❤️

----------


## domaćica

> Ja sam poslala za oba puta zajedno. Prvi put išli zrakoplovom, drugi autom. Njima je mislim svejedno kako se ide jer oni plaćaju svoju neku cijenu. Neće oni nama platiti cijenu zrakoplova nego mislim da bus računaju. Piše u rješenju 2 tjedna nakon što se vratimo da je rok. Ja poslala poštom preporučeno pa sada čekam. Piše vam u rješenju gdje, tj. broj telefona da se javi i tko vam vraća troškove.
> Rikku, kakva je situacija? Navijamo za tebe! ❤️ ❤️


Ja isto mislim da je tako.
Rikku  :Heart:

----------


## Medo2711

> Ja sam poslala za oba puta zajedno. Prvi put išli zrakoplovom, drugi autom. Njima je mislim svejedno kako se ide jer oni plaćaju svoju neku cijenu. Neće oni nama platiti cijenu zrakoplova nego mislim da bus računaju. Piše u rješenju 2 tjedna nakon što se vratimo da je rok. Ja poslala poštom preporučeno pa sada čekam. Piše vam u rješenju gdje, tj. broj telefona da se javi i tko vam vraća troškove.
> Rikku, kakva je situacija? Navijamo za tebe! ❤️ ❤️


Jesi dobila novce nazat oba puta ili samo predala.Jer u ugovoru pise drugacije.  :Sad:

----------


## leptirica82

Predala sam sve papire. Prije toga sam nazvala HZZO i rekli mi što da im pošaljem. Ja očekujem da će platiti za oba puta. Prošlo je tek par dana tako da mi još ništa nije sjelo. Ali ostavila sam i broj moba pa su rekli zvati ako se bude što moralo dodati.
U rješenju piše da priznaju troškove za 2 odlaska meni i 1 odlazak za muža. I da obračunavaju troškove po najjeftinijem prijevozu. Nigdje ne piše da ne priznaju troškove ako smo išli autom ili nečim trećem. Nekako sumnjam da itko od nas ide busom čiju cijenu navodno vraćaju. Tako da ja mislim da će platiti.

----------


## LF2

Sve sam već negdje točno napisala vezano za putne troškove. Zašto ne bi imala pravo ako ste išli autom? Oni plaćaju najkraću i najjeftiniju opciju. Dobila sam 2650 kn za dva odlaska, dragi i ja avionom. Nakon što sam sve završila s postupkom. Ja sam im sve to poslala poštom.

----------


## Medo2711

Dobila email od nase pravnice iz dalatinske.
Poštovana,



pravo na naknadu troškova prijevoza osobnim vozilom nije pravo iz obveznog zdravstvenog osiguranja te Vam se stoga isto ne može naknaditi.

Imate pravo na naknadu troškova prijevoza sredstvom javnog prijevoza od mjesta prebivališta do Skopja, Republika Sjeverna Makedonija, i natrag, i to po najnižoj cijeni i prema najkraćoj relaciji prema službenom daljinomjeru javnog prijevoznika, a kako Vam je priznato rješenjem Direkcije Hrvatskog zavoda za zdravstveno osiguranje od 23. srpnja 2020. godine.

Zahtjev za naknadom putnih troškova trebate podnijeti Regionalnom uredu Zagreb, Odjelu za međunarodnu suradnju u zdravstvenom osiguranju, Jukićeva 12, 10000 Zagreb, kako je određeno točkom VII. i VIII. predmetnog rješenja Direkcije Hrvatskog zavoda za zdravstveno osiguranje od 23. srpnja 2020. godine.

----------


## Medo2711

Poštovana,



pravo na naknadu troškova prijevoza osobnim vozilom nije pravo iz obveznog zdravstvenog osiguranja te Vam se stoga isto ne može naknaditi.

Imate pravo na naknadu troškova prijevoza sredstvom javnog prijevoza od mjesta prebivališta do Skopja, Republika Sjeverna Makedonija, i natrag, i to po najnižoj cijeni i prema najkraćoj relaciji prema službenom daljinomjeru javnog prijevoznika, a kako Vam je priznato rješenjem Direkcije Hrvatskog zavoda za zdravstveno osiguranje od 23. srpnja 2020. godine.

Zahtjev za naknadom putnih troškova trebate podnijeti Regionalnom uredu Zagreb, Odjelu za međunarodnu suradnju u zdravstvenom osiguranju, Jukićeva 12, 10000 Zagreb, kako je određeno točkom VII. i VIII. predmetnog rješenja Direkcije Hrvatskog zavoda za zdravstveno osiguranje od 23. srpnja 2020. godine.

----------


## leptirica82

Tako je. Mi idemo kako želimo, a oni vraćaju cijenu autobusne karte. Mislim da nam je svima isto rješenje.

----------


## Medo2711

Ja zvala hzzo papire se mogu predati kad obavimo sve sa opusnim pismom.Jukiceva 4 kat.Tamo se ispunjavaju papiri sa zadnjim nalazom ili optusnim pismom.Netreba ako nemate racune i to.

----------


## branca_i

Cure, u bolnici sam još zblesana od anestezije, nakon hiseroskopije... Pa mi je mozak out.... Zaključak da se za oba puta može predati za povrat troška kad sve završi sa otpusnim pismom? Ne moram sad samo za prve konzultacije?

----------


## domaćica

Branca_i kako se osjećaš? Kako je prošla operacija?

----------


## branca_i

Osjećam se bolje, još sam spojena na infuziju. Dr mi još nije bio. Nadam se da danas idem kući i da je malu gamad (polipe) sve izvadio....

----------


## leptirica82

Branca, drži se. Nadamo se da je. Javi.

----------


## domaćica

[QUOTE=branca_i;3175593]Osjećam se bolje, još sam spojena na infuziju. Dr mi još nije bio. Nadam se da danas idem kući i da je malu gamad (polipe) sve izvadio....[/Q

Drago mi je to čuti i vjerujem da je sve prošlo u najboljem redu... Odmori se.

----------


## Medo2711

> Cure, u bolnici sam još zblesana od anestezije, nakon hiseroskopije... Pa mi je mozak out.... Zaključak da se za oba puta može predati za povrat troška kad sve završi sa otpusnim pismom? Ne moram sad samo za prve konzultacije?


Netreba,moze kad zavrsimo sve.Odmaraj i nadam se da je sve dobro proslo.

----------


## Rikku

Curke, ja sam procurila danas kad sam i trebala dobiti mengu. Sad je kao stalo, ali teško je znati što je što od hormona. Očito je da će biti promjena u tijelu zbog svega što sam unijela u sebe.

Vadit ću betu ipak jer je moja sestra imala pravu mengu od 7 dana (nimalo različitu od uobičajene), a bila je trudna. Tako da nada umire posljednja  :Smile:

----------


## Medo2711

> Curke, ja sam procurila danas kad sam i trebala dobiti mengu. Sad je kao stalo, ali teško je znati što je što od hormona. Očito je da će biti promjena u tijelu zbog svega što sam unijela u sebe.
> 
> Vadit ću betu ipak jer je moja sestra imala pravu mengu od 7 dana (nimalo različitu od uobičajene), a bila je trudna. Tako da nada umire posljednja


Samo ti vadi i provjeri..uvijek ima nade.Mozda ju koce Utrogestan ako si stavljala.Drzim fige  :Kiss:

----------


## leptirica82

Rikku,
još nije gotovo.  :Smile: 

Ja pitala u pon još Bistru za cijenu smrznutih i radi li to HZZO. Samo mi odgovorila danas (kad sam opet mail poslala) da je cijena 451 euro i da se javim doktoru ili sestri Aniti. Ni spomena rade li preko HZZO-a. I pitala je, ukoliko ne uspije ni FET i opet budemo imali smrzliće, vrijedi li ono što smo platili zamrzavanje ili ćemo morati opet platiti. Ništa još nije odgovorila.
Mislim, ja vec o iducoj stimulaciji kao mislim, ali ako ne uspije, moramo opet novce onda pripremiti i to ne male pa da unaprijed vidim. Malo mi to sve nekako nedorečeno. Sutra ću je opet pitati ako ništa ne odgovori.

----------


## LF2

Nisam shvatila, rekla ti je da je FET 451 euro? Pa što nije netko gore pisao da je FET platio HZZO.
Ovo više nema veze s vezom. Smrzavanje ste platile 850 eura, sad i FET 450 eura? Ne znam što bi rekla.
Rikku, ti najbolje poznaješ sebe...znala si da menga dolazi ali naravno, vadi betu. Ništa još nije gotovo  :Kiss: 
Kolko ste vi koje idete na donaciju spermija dobile od HZZO? Kolko taj cijeli postupak košta? Čisto da vidim kolko vas sve to košta sa ovim što još same plaćate.
Mi smo dobile 6500 eura (donacija j.s) + zamrzavanje koje same plaćamo, al svakom je druga cijena kolko vidim. Prva godina besplatna.

----------


## Medo2711

Meni fet uracunat u cijenu od hzzo.Pise na racunu..

----------


## LaraLana

> Rikku,
> još nije gotovo. 
> 
> Ja pitala u pon još Bistru za cijenu smrznutih i radi li to HZZO. Samo mi odgovorila danas (kad sam opet mail poslala) da je cijena 451 euro i da se javim doktoru ili sestri Aniti. Ni spomena rade li preko HZZO-a. I pitala je, ukoliko ne uspije ni FET i opet budemo imali smrzliće, vrijedi li ono što smo platili zamrzavanje ili ćemo morati opet platiti. Ništa još nije odgovorila.
> Mislim, ja vec o iducoj stimulaciji kao mislim, ali ako ne uspije, moramo opet novce onda pripremiti i to ne male pa da unaprijed vidim. Malo mi to sve nekako nedorečeno. Sutra ću je opet pitati ako ništa ne odgovori.


Leptirica nazovi Bobana i pitaj njega najbolje za cijene i kakav je zakon. On ce ti sigurno znati. Pa covjek radi i pri ministarstvu i iz prve ces ruke dobiti informacije.
Mozda Bistra jos nije sve to polovila ili nije dobro skuzila jer je i njima sve to novo.

A sto si ju ovo tocno pitala? Ukoliko ne uspije FET vrijedi li ono sto smo platili zamrzavanje ili cemo opet morati platiti? Na sto tocno mislis? 
Svaki postupak je za sebe.

----------


## LaraLana

> Meni fet uracunat u cijenu od hzzo.Pise na racunu..


Mislim da smo ovo definirali ili? Razlika je dal je donacija spermija ili js! ili sam krivo skuzila.
Jednim je uracunato u cijenu a drugima ne.

A kako je onda za donaciju embrija? To je Lunika isla cini mi se jer ona nije ima stimulaciju, menopauza.

----------


## LaraLana

Rikku ti sto prije vadi betu cisto i radi sebe da znas i da se ne mucis. 12 dan od transfera je cisto ok. A ako krvarenje nastavi javi se dr. L da cujes sto ce savjetovati.

----------


## LaraLana

> Curke, ja sam procurila danas kad sam i trebala dobiti mengu. Sad je kao stalo, ali teško je znati što je što od hormona. Očito je da će biti promjena u tijelu zbog svega što sam unijela u sebe.
> 
> Vadit ću betu ipak jer je moja sestra imala pravu mengu od 7 dana (nimalo različitu od uobičajene), a bila je trudna. Tako da nada umire posljednja


I koji si danas dan uopce? 8 ili 9 dnt? Transfer je nulti dan!

----------


## LF2

Daj mi LaraLana još jednom napiši.
Ja sam shvatila: 
*donacija spermija - plaća se zamrzavanje 850 eura
*donacija j.s. - prva godina besplatna, dalje se plaća (200-300 eura, svakom rečeno drugačije)
FET - očito mi je promaklo. Samo znam da je netko napisao gore da mu HZZO plaća. 
Jel onda za FET da donacija j.s ne plaćaju a donacija spermija plaćaju?
Kolko ti postupci koštaju za spermije, kolko HZZO plati? Jasno mi je da su spermiji jeftiniji od j.s, al isto tako, cure sa donacijom spermija prolaze stimulaciju koja košta.

----------


## Medo2711

Ja idem na donaciju jajnih...tu je cijena ukljucena fet-a

----------


## leptirica82

Meni je samo ovaj embrio transfer što sam imala u cijeni. Nigdje nema stavke FET. Cijena 6500 eura. Spermij uračunaz, 3 slamke.

----------


## leptirica82

A ovo za zamrzavanje, s obzirom da su svakome rekli drugačije, htjela sam vidjeti s njima mogu li sačuvati (da se tako izrazi) ovaj moj broj pod kojim je sada smrznut embrij. Znači, sačuvati m jest godinu dana. Jer ispada, u slučaju da FET ne uspije i idemo sve ispočetka i opet dobijemo za zamrznuti da bi trebali platiti. A nije nam to malo novaca pa da se unaprijed dogovorimo je li smrzavanje na godinu dana ili dok se ne iskoristi. Ali nema odgovora. Nadam se da ste pohvatali što sam htjela reći.

----------


## LaraLana

> A ovo za zamrzavanje, s obzirom da su svakome rekli drugačije, htjela sam vidjeti s njima mogu li sačuvati (da se tako izrazi) ovaj moj broj pod kojim je sada smrznut embrij. Znači, sačuvati m jest godinu dana. Jer ispada, u slučaju da FET ne uspije i idemo sve ispočetka i opet dobijemo za zamrznuti da bi trebali platiti. A nije nam to malo novaca pa da se unaprijed dogovorimo je li smrzavanje na godinu dana ili dok se ne iskoristi. Ali nema odgovora. Nadam se da ste pohvatali što sam htjela reći.


Da sad mi je jasno al nemam ti pojma. Najbolje Bobana ili dr. L pitaj.

----------


## LaraLana

> Daj mi LaraLana još jednom napiši.
> Ja sam shvatila: 
> *donacija spermija - plaća se zamrzavanje 850 eura
> *donacija j.s. - prva godina besplatna, dalje se plaća (200-300 eura, svakom rečeno drugačije)
> FET - očito mi je promaklo. Samo znam da je netko napisao gore da mu HZZO plaća. 
> Jel onda za FET da donacija j.s ne plaćaju a donacija spermija plaćaju?
> Kolko ti postupci koštaju za spermije, kolko HZZO plati? Jasno mi je da su spermiji jeftiniji od j.s, al isto tako, cure sa donacijom spermija prolaze stimulaciju koja košta.


Tako je LF.
A ovo koja je cijena za FET preostalog embrija je ja mislim oko 500 eura. I isto izgleda kako kome i to ja nisam pohvatala nikako, luda kuca.

----------


## leptirica82

Nema druge.
Ja danas dobila mengu. Mislim da ćemo ići odmah u 10 mj. Valjda će embrij preživjeti odmrzavanje.

----------


## LF2

Ako sam dobro shvatila? Donacija spermija je 6500 eura + 850 zamrzavanje embrija + 450 eura FET.
Ja sam iskreno mislila da je donacija spermija daleko jeftinija od donacije jajnih stanica. 
Po meni 6500 eura i donacija j.s i donacija spermija nekako nema smisla.
Vodim se po furumu sa Praga.
Ne znam jel sam ja to dobro sad shvatila.

----------


## LaraLana

LF ja sam svoj prvi postupak platila malo vise eto od 8000 eura. Tu je uracunato: prvi odlazak dole, nocenje i kupnja spermatozoida za 3 puta. Drugi odlazak na postupak ( oba puta avion) 14 nocenja, stimulacija koja je kostala 2000 eura, ivf postupak, zamrzavanje i eto neki lijekovi sto sam kupila dole. Neke sam kod na recept nabavila i tako eto.
Prije postupka sam kod nas isla privatno na redovni pregled i papu i briseve napravila. 
Sva sreca uspjelo od prve jer mislim da bi me slag stefio  :Cool:

----------


## LaraLana

Kad stignem probati cu naci od Lunike post.
Ona je isla na obostranu donaciju koju je financirao hzzo.

A ovo sam ja shvatila da ide
J.s su 4500 ( 6 ili 8 komada zaboravila sam) plus ivf postupak koji je oko 1650 eura.
Spermatozoidi su 3000 eura za 3 puta plus ivf postupak 1650.

----------


## leptirica82

6500 eura platio HZZO. Tu su lijekovi, 3 slamke, anestezija, krv, embriotransfer i pregledi kod njega. I dali 14 injekcija Prolutexa. I tu ću dobiti dio putnih troškova. 
810 eura zamrzavanje i 451 euro FET koji će biti su naši troškovi plus Utrogestan... Plus troškovi prijevoza, pregleda kod nas koji će biti. I terapija nakon FETa vjerojatno.

----------


## LF2

Što ovo znači tri slamke? Za tri puta? Znači, ne možeš npr. u drugom postupku IVFa mijenjati donora?
I kako onda drugi IVF? HZZO plati postupak, lijekove...donaciju znači ne? Jer vam je po tome ostalo još slamki.
A što ako uspije? I ne želite iskoristiti druge dvije slamke?
Sori, pitam jer mi se frendica odlučuje za to pa ne zna jel bi Prag ili MK u vlastitom trošku.

----------


## leptirica82

Ne znam što znače 3 slamke. Mislim, oni ne znaju koliko će koja imati jajnih stanica, ali pretpostavljam da misle za 3 puta. Nema mijenjanja donora ta 3 puta.  Drugi IVF je znači valjda sve u cijeni osim spermija. Za toliko pretpostavljam umanje cijenu. Bilo bi nelogično da opet naplate donorski materijal ako je on već plaćen. Ali to su moja nekakva logika razmišljanja koja ne moraju biti točna. Ako ne želimo ostale iskoristiti, nemam pojma. Znam da smo dobili nekoliko donira i da se gleda koji donor gdje, da ne ide za nekog isto, pogotovo u istu zemlju, da ne bi došlo da se ljudi susretu a ni ne znaju da su djeca istog donora.
I mi gledali Češku. Odlučili se ovdje jer HZZO sve plaća. Ali ako ne uspijemo, probat ćemo vjerojatno i tamo. 
Moram primijetiti da su dosta "škrti na riječima" u tim mailovima u zadnje vrijeme. I dr. L i Bistra. Mislim, on odgovori na svaki mail, znam ja da on nema vremena ćaskati sa mnom ali nekada mu isto pitanje moram ponoviti 2x da bi odg na njega. Pitala sam ga moram li nove brisevi donijeti da ih u ovih mjesec dana mogu izvaditi. Iz drugog puta odgovorio da ne trebam. Možda se samo poklopio ludi dan. Ne znam. Iako kažem, nikad se nije dogodilo da ne odgovori. Odgovara i ujutro i popodne, vjerojatno kad uhvati vremena.

----------


## LaraLana

LF da za 3 puta. Ako uspije ostatak poklanjas klinici za neka testiranja ili das da se unisti. Papiri se moraju potpisati od obe strane.

----------


## LaraLana

Sturo odgovaram jer nemam vremena bas sad.
Da nema mijenjanja donora ovo sto leptirica pise. 
Ja ne znam kako oni uzimaju za vas materijal. Al zbilja ako nekome uspije od prve i ne zeli vise ici a oni su uzeli taj materijal za 3 puta sto s njim?
I ako nisu uzeli rezervu a netko zeli jos djece i dodje makon 3 godine a donora vise nema u banci, sav materijal se prodao sto onda? To su pitanja na koje trebate dobiti odgovor.

----------


## LaraLana

Cryos banka je prije bila otvorena da svi mogu gledati donore. Ja sam sebi sama birala, imam potpuno pravo na to. A sada se treba registrirati da se bilo sto vidi. Na svim mogucimi jezicima je napisano i moze se vidjeti gdje je neki materijal koristen, u kojoj zemlji.

----------


## Rikku

> Rikku ti sto prije vadi betu cisto i radi sebe da znas i da se ne mucis. 12 dan od transfera je cisto ok. A ako krvarenje nastavi javi se dr. L da cujes sto ce savjetovati.


Svakako ću vaditi betu i javiti se dr. L da vidim što mi savjetuje dalje.




> I koji si danas dan uopce? 8 ili 9 dnt? Transfer je nulti dan!


Ako je transfer nulti dan, onda mi je danas 6dnt. Krvarila sam pa je stalo pa opet nešto krvarila pa sad ništa. Vjerojatno utjecaj utrogestana koji je trebao odgoditi mengu, ali se nekako probila ipak, tko zna, stvarno je teško reći što je od hormona,  a što od nečeg drugog.

----------


## Rikku

Odnosno, danas mi je 7. dan nakon transfera.

----------


## LF2

> Odnosno, danas mi je 7. dan nakon transfera.


Implantacija?

----------


## Rikku

> Implantacija?


A ne znam, čitala sam da zna biti neko malo krvarenje, a meni je bilo stvarno dosta, iako je sad stalo. Ma kažem, tko će znati više.

----------


## leptirica82

Držimo fige da je implantacijsko.  :Smile:

----------


## LaraLana

Evo na *srt.br.2 ima post od Lunike*.
Obostrana donacija znaci donacija embrija 6000 eura. E sad koliko embrija nije pisala, zapravo je jako malo informacija dala i nazalost se vise ne javlja.

Sad sam gledala kod sebe da sam 2014-te zamrzavanje platila 650 eura a svaka sljedeca godina je 200.
FET sam platila 450 eura.

Ocito je zamrzavanje poskupilo. Ivf postupak s punkcijom i anestezijom i transferom je bio 1650 eura.
Na tom racunu mi je odvojeno anestezija i to je oko 50 eura to sam vec nekome pisala da zna pitati jer moze i bez toga.

----------


## leptirica82

Cijenu FET-a nisu znači mijenjali. Druga trudnoća ti je iz FET-a?
Da, zamrzavanje poskupilo.

----------


## branca_i

Cure, na kraju mi nije bilo polipa, nego nekakvo zadebljanje endometrija. Dr je uzeo uzorke i sad moram čekati phd nalaz 3-4 tjedna. Kad čitam dijagnozu (hyperplasio endometrii) na otpusnom pismu hvata me muka i povraćanje. Dr. L je rekao obavezno čekati nalaz. Više sam stvarno umorna od svih prepreka.... Prvo sam mislila da se opet moram natezati s dosadnim polipima, a sad moram strepiti i od gorih stvari. Baš sam sva skomirana...

----------


## Medo2711

> Cure, na kraju mi nije bilo polipa, nego nekakvo zadebljanje endometrija. Dr je uzeo uzorke i sad moram čekati phd nalaz 3-4 tjedna. Kad čitam dijagnozu (hyperplasio endometrii) na otpusnom pismu hvata me muka i povraćanje. Dr. L je rekao obavezno čekati nalaz. Više sam stvarno umorna od svih prepreka.... Prvo sam mislila da se opet moram natezati s dosadnim polipima, a sad moram strepiti i od gorih stvari. Baš sam sva skomirana...


Bas mi je zao,nadam se da ce biti dobar nalaz.Nisam cula tu dijagnozu..jel ti je reko sta to znaci i sta moze nalaz pokazati?

----------


## branca_i

Doktor mi je došao jučer brzo nakon operacije, dok sam još bila malo ošamućena, ali mi se nije činio previše zabrinut... Naravno, koliko se mogu sjetiti. Kad sam vidila otpusno pismo danas me je iznenadila ta dijagnoza. Nadam se da će nalaz pokazati bezazleno zadebljanje, množenje stanica koje nije opasno. Postoje više stadija tih zadebljanja...sve do raka endometrija.

----------


## LF2

> Evo na *srt.br.2 ima post od Lunike*.
> Obostrana donacija znaci donacija embrija 6000 eura. E sad koliko embrija nije pisala, zapravo je jako malo informacija dala i nazalost se vise ne javlja.
> 
> Sad sam gledala kod sebe da sam 2014-te zamrzavanje platila 650 eura a svaka sljedeca godina je 200.
> FET sam platila 450 eura.
> 
> Ocito je zamrzavanje poskupilo. Ivf postupak s punkcijom i anestezijom i transferom je bio 1650 eura.
> Na tom racunu mi je odvojeno anestezija i to je oko 50 eura to sam vec nekome pisala da zna pitati jer moze i bez toga.


Iskreno, meni nema smisla da spermiji tolko koštaju. Ko jajne stanice.
Za embrij mi je jasno.

----------


## LF2

> Doktor mi je došao jučer brzo nakon operacije, dok sam još bila malo ošamućena, ali mi se nije činio previše zabrinut... Naravno, koliko se mogu sjetiti. Kad sam vidila otpusno pismo danas me je iznenadila ta dijagnoza. Nadam se da će nalaz pokazati bezazleno zadebljanje, množenje stanica koje nije opasno. Postoje više stadija tih zadebljanja...sve do raka endometrija.


Nadam se stvarno da nije ništa. Nek si ti to obavila da možeš mirne glave ići u postupak.

----------


## LaraLana

> Cijenu FET-a nisu znači mijenjali. Druga trudnoća ti je iz FET-a?
> Da, zamrzavanje poskupilo.


Druga trudnoca je iz drugog blagostimuliranog ivf postupka. Dobila 3 js i 2 embrija. Transfer je opet bio drugi dan. Taj jedan jedini fet mi nije uspio i on je bio znaci izmedju ova dva postupka.

----------


## leptirica82

branca,. nadam se da nije ništa opasno i da si čim prije u postupku.

----------


## LaraLana

> Cure, na kraju mi nije bilo polipa, nego nekakvo zadebljanje endometrija. Dr je uzeo uzorke i sad moram čekati phd nalaz 3-4 tjedna. Kad čitam dijagnozu (hyperplasio endometrii) na otpusnom pismu hvata me muka i povraćanje. Dr. L je rekao obavezno čekati nalaz. Više sam stvarno umorna od svih prepreka.... Prvo sam mislila da se opet moram natezati s dosadnim polipima, a sad moram strepiti i od gorih stvari. Baš sam sva skomirana...


Branca bas mi je zao da se toliko brines i da se to tako dugo ceka taj nalaz. Najgore je kad odes zbog jedne stvarcice a na kraju te ovo ovako iznenadi kao hladan tus. Ja vjerujem da ce na kraju sve biti u redu. Probaj ti njih zvati za taj nalaz ako imas ikakav broj telefona.
Mozda to oni tako kazu a bude prije. I sigurno bude prije gotov samo ga treba ocitati i napisati a to je kod nas mudro slovo.

----------


## LaraLana

> Iskreno, meni nema smisla da spermiji tolko koštaju. Ko jajne stanice.
> Za embrij mi je jasno.


Gle nisam imala bas puno izbora. Belgija i Ukrajina su bezobrazno skupe. Nisu spermatozoidi tako skupi, vec sve ostalo. Spanjolska mi je cijena bila li la mozda u 200 eura. Grcka klinika Embriolab su rekli da me ne rado primaju zbog nalaza. Bit ce da im statistiku ne kvarim.
Na Cipar mi se fakat nije dalo ici.
Madjarska je jako losa u ovome i jako losa komunikacija.
To su neke od Klinika koje sam kontaktirala, mozda je bila jos koja al se ne sjecam sad.

Ma iskreno da ti kazem. Sve je ovo uzas skupo a postao je veliki biznis. Pametne drzave su pametno to i iskoristile i rade donacije a cijena je takva kakva je i oni vrlo dobro znaju da ce im se dolaziti na postupke bez obzira ma cijenu. Parovi, samice koji zele da se ostvare kao roditelji/majke su spremni na sve.

Skupe su i js i embriji. Zasto embriji kostaju 6000 eura? Ja zbilja ne znam. I nemam pojma dal su to preostali embriji od nekog para pa su dozvolili da se pokloni/donira ili su ovi radili ivf postupak s Ukrajinskim js i Danskim materijalom.
Nekome je to bitno znati a nekome ne.
Jel znas mozda kako je u Ceskoj, oni imaju donaciju embrija i koliko znam da nije tako uopce skupa?

----------


## LaraLana

Da, zaboravila sam napisati za Dansku. Stork klinika ili tako nekako, samo ivf je tad kostao oko 2500 eura. Znaci bez materijala, stimulacije, avionske karte, hotela itd.

Finsku, Bugarsku i VB nisam kontaktirala.

----------


## LF2

LaraLana, platila bi i deset puta više samo da uspije. Nama je hvala bogu uspjelo, zato mi ne bi bilo žao ničeg. Što ti i nije.
Žao mi cura kojima me uspije pa eto, ponovno. Sva sreća na tom HZZOu ko može preko njega.
Mi smo u Turskoj isto puno potrošili ali smo saznali dijagnozu i nije mi nimalo žao bez obzira što nije uspjelo kod njih. Ali je zbog njih uspjelo sada  :Smile:

----------


## branca_i

Hvala vam na riječima... Malo sam se smirila. Probat cu vidit moze li se taj nalaz kako ubrzati. Sad mi je žao što nisam išla privatno, jer je nalaz onda za tjedan dana. Nas su baš sve te moje i njegove operacije, i postupci financijski iscrpili (kao uostalom većinu nas tu) pa sam odlučila ići u bolnicu jer kao radi se o polipu i tu je phd nalaz čista formalnost. Nekako sam se nadala da ću to obaviti pa mozda sa slijedećom mengom krajem 9.mj ako materijal do tad dođe i biti u postupku.

----------


## LaraLana

> LaraLana, platila bi i deset puta više samo da uspije. Nama je hvala bogu uspjelo, zato mi ne bi bilo žao ničeg. Što ti i nije.
> Žao mi cura kojima me uspije pa eto, ponovno. Sva sreća na tom HZZOu ko može preko njega.
> Mi smo u Turskoj isto puno potrošili ali smo saznali dijagnozu i nije mi nimalo žao bez obzira što nije uspjelo kod njih. Ali je zbog njih uspjelo sada


E tocno tako. Ovo da nisi otkrila vrtili bi se u krug!

----------


## LaraLana

Senka i rikku kako ste cure? Hocete raditi test ili cekate betu?

----------


## Medo2711

> Hvala vam na riječima... Malo sam se smirila. Probat cu vidit moze li se taj nalaz kako ubrzati. Sad mi je žao što nisam išla privatno, jer je nalaz onda za tjedan dana. Nas su baš sve te moje i njegove operacije, i postupci financijski iscrpili (kao uostalom većinu nas tu) pa sam odlučila ići u bolnicu jer kao radi se o polipu i tu je phd nalaz čista formalnost. Nekako sam se nadala da ću to obaviti pa mozda sa slijedećom mengom krajem 9.mj ako materijal do tad dođe i biti u postupku.


Sada se ti oporavi i cekaj nalaz koji ce sigurno biti dobar.Materijal stize krajem 10 mj.Imas vremena da se oporavis i pripremis. :Smile:

----------


## LaraLana

Evo citam Cesku temu.
Pronatal je imao cijenu za 2 donirana embrija 1500 eura pa 2300 eura za svoje stare pacijente a sada je 3500 eura.

2015-te je bilo manje od 1500 eura.

Tako da ovo u Mk je bolesno skupo al sto je tu je.
Predpostavljam da i Sistina sigurno ima broj dal 2 ili koliko komada ali sto ako netko zeli zbilja jos djece sto onda ako nema od istog para embrija!?

----------


## LaraLana

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/83044-P...EŠKOJ/page137

Evo vam link pa tko zeli nek procita. Ja sam tako shvatila.

Mene sve strah da oni ne zaustave postupke u Mk zbog njihovih brutalnih cijena, zato cure iskoristite sto prije mozete ovo dok placaju. Briga njih jel netko ima 30 godina ili 39 pa vise ne stigne u Prag a u Makedoniji npr.vise ne zele placati.

----------


## Senka43

> Senka i rikku kako ste cure? Hocete raditi test ili cekate betu?


LaraLana,ja sam na moru s muzem i prijateljima.Ne kupam se.Samo odmaram i ponekad se nerviram bez veze hahaa.Sinoc smo bili na veceri.Morski plodovi i jos jedan pun tanjir girica.Tako su bile ukusne da sam skoro sve pojela sama.Medjutim samo sto sam sela u auto nagon na povracanje.Mislila sam da cu dusu da ispustim.Sad ne znam da l je neki znak ili je od od toga sto sam puno jela a i put je dosta krivudav

----------


## Senka43

> Senka i rikku kako ste cure? Hocete raditi test ili cekate betu?


Pozdrav svima i orijatan vikend.E da nemam vise nekih posebnih simptoma

----------


## branca_i

> Sada se ti oporavi i cekaj nalaz koji ce sigurno biti dobar.Materijal stize krajem 10 mj.Imas vremena da se oporavis i pripremis.


Medo2711, šaljem zagrljaj na ohrabrenju! 
Daj mi reci taj materijal što stiže krajem 10.mj se odnosi samo na jajne stanice? One stižu iz Ukrajine, a naši spermići iz Danske. To dolazi skupa u jednoj narudžbi ili posebno?

----------


## Rikku

> Senka i rikku kako ste cure? Hocete raditi test ili cekate betu?


Ja ću samo betu, da se nadam do zadnjega, u četvrtak ili petak, kad stignem :Smile:

----------


## Senka43

[QUOTE=Rikku;3175829]Ja ću samo betu, da se nadam do zadnjega, u četvrtak ili petak, kad stignem :Smile: [/QUO

Drage moje,meni sad na dnevnom ulosku jedna mikromilimetarska crvena kao nit nalik na krv.Pa nije valjda da je pocetak mensa???

----------


## LaraLana

> Ja ću samo betu, da se nadam do zadnjega, u četvrtak ili petak, kad stignem


Tako ces dugo cekati do bete? Jel ti stalo krvarenje?

----------


## LaraLana

[QUOTE=Senka43;3175833]


> Ja ću samo betu, da se nadam do zadnjega, u četvrtak ili petak, kad stignem[/QUO
> 
> Drage moje,meni sad na dnevnom ulosku jedna mikromilimetarska crvena kao nit nalik na krv.Pa nije valjda da je pocetak mensa???


Tebi je danas cini mi se 10 dan trodnevnog embrija....nadajmo se da nije  :fige:

----------


## Senka43

[QUOTE=LaraLana;3175839]


> Tebi je danas cini mi se 10 dan trodnevnog embrija....nadajmo se da nije


Da bas tako 10 dan......daj BOZE da nije

----------


## LaraLana

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/54020-j...ransfera/page8

Pogledajte betu u zadnjem postu od Mace. Transfer trodnevnih i beta na 9 dnt 61 a na 11 dnt 191....
Pa to je fantasticno i po ovome se vidi da se nema sto cekati s betom 14 ili 15 dan.
Kako kaze nas jedan embriolog pa nece ziv embrij lutati maternicom 10 dana.

----------


## Medo2711

> Medo2711, šaljem zagrljaj na ohrabrenju! 
> Daj mi reci taj materijal što stiže krajem 10.mj se odnosi samo na jajne stanice? One stižu iz Ukrajine, a naši spermići iz Danske. To dolazi skupa u jednoj narudžbi ili posebno?


Neznam to,ja prepostavljam da sve stize..ja cekam jajne stanice..mislim da je tu neko pisao da materijal stize 3 put godisnje..neznam na sta se to odnosi.. :Kiss:

----------


## Medo2711

Senka drzim fige.. :Kiss:

----------


## Senka43

> Senka drzim fige..


Hvala Medo

----------


## sara79

> Svakako ću vaditi betu i javiti se dr. L da vidim što mi savjetuje dalje.
> 
> 
> 
> Ako je transfer nulti dan, onda mi je danas 6dnt. Krvarila sam pa je stalo pa opet nešto krvarila pa sad ništa. Vjerojatno utjecaj utrogestana koji je trebao odgoditi mengu, ali se nekako probila ipak, tko zna, stvarno je teško reći što je od hormona,  a što od nečeg drugog.


Rikku obavezno se javi dr. L ako iti malo krvarenja jos imas. Mozda ne smijes sad u toj situaciji niti koristiti utrogestane. Ima i drugih oblika progesterona a mozda bi morala i mirovati dok ne saznas jel trudnoca u pitanju ili ne!  Dr ce ti najbolji savjet dati i nemoj puno guglati.

----------


## sara79

Branca kako si?

Senka kakva je situacija?

----------


## branca_i

> Branca kako si?
> 
> Senka kakva je situacija?


Jučer mi je bili puno bolje, krvarenje se smanjilo i bol skoro nestala. Noćas me počelo opet boliti. Mislila sam da je ovulacija, pa se nisam brinula. Ali sam jutros jače prokrvarila (imala neki izljev) i opet me jače boli. Valjda je to sve normalno. 
Jučer mi je prijateljica došla do jednog dr iz bolnice koji radi s ovim sto me je operirao, pogledao je sve moje stare i nove nalaze i rekao da se ne brinem, da će sve biti ok i da se najvjerojatnije radi o bezazlenom zadebljanju. Na otpusnom pismu da je onaj dr morao staviti takvu dijagnozu. To me je smirilo. Phd nalaz možda uspijem dobiti malo prije pa da skroz odahnem i počnem opet iščekivati odlazak u Mk. Ma vjerujem da će biti ok.

----------


## branca_i

Senka i Rikku, kako ste danas?

----------


## Senka43

Cao Branca.Ja analiziram jutros ulozak da l sta vidim ili ne??!!??Ne znam da l je ovo nesto od Crinone gela ili je "ono,nesto drugo".Videcu sta ce se desavati dalje.Pozdrav tebi i svima na forumu❤❤❤

----------


## branca_i

> Cao Branca.Ja analiziram jutros ulozak da l sta vidim ili ne??!!??Ne znam da l je ovo nesto od Crinone gela ili je "ono,nesto drugo".Videcu sta ce se desavati dalje.Pozdrav tebi i svima na forumu❤❤❤


Mogu mislit koja igra živaca.... Obavezno nam javljaj sutuaciju. Držim fige na najjače da nije ono drugo!  :Wink:

----------


## LaraLana

> Cao Branca.Ja analiziram jutros ulozak da l sta vidim ili ne??!!??Ne znam da l je ovo nesto od Crinone gela ili je "ono,nesto drugo".Videcu sta ce se desavati dalje.Pozdrav tebi i svima na forumu❤❤❤


Senka mozda si se samo malo zagrebala kad si stavljala crinone gel pa zbog tog one niti. Inace crinone gel je odlican progesteron!
Javljaj nam situaciji  :Smile:

----------


## leptirica82

Curke,
držite se! Mislimo na vas! ❤️ ❤️ ❤️

----------


## Senka43

Hvala svima na podrsci.❤❤❤

----------


## Medo2711

> Jučer mi je bili puno bolje, krvarenje se smanjilo i bol skoro nestala. Noćas me počelo opet boliti. Mislila sam da je ovulacija, pa se nisam brinula. Ali sam jutros jače prokrvarila (imala neki izljev) i opet me jače boli. Valjda je to sve normalno. 
> Jučer mi je prijateljica došla do jednog dr iz bolnice koji radi s ovim sto me je operirao, pogledao je sve moje stare i nove nalaze i rekao da se ne brinem, da će sve biti ok i da se najvjerojatnije radi o bezazlenom zadebljanju. Na otpusnom pismu da je onaj dr morao staviti takvu dijagnozu. To me je smirilo. Phd nalaz možda uspijem dobiti malo prije pa da skroz odahnem i počnem opet iščekivati odlazak u Mk. Ma vjerujem da će biti ok.


Vidis da ce biti sve u redu..i ti ces sad na jesen sigurno u postupak.
Senka drzim fige  :Kiss:

----------


## Rikku

Evo javljam da su me nagovorili da uzmem test jer su osjećali svi oko mene da sam trudna, no nažalost, test negativan. Ništa, preboljeti i krenuti dalje.

----------


## leptirica82

Rikku,
nije li to rano? Rekla si betu da vadiš oko 11.9. Nemoj još ništa opisati, pogotovo ako nema menge. Nemoj se još obeshrabriti.

----------


## LF2

Kak mene ljuti ovo rano testiranje s tim testovima  :Smile: 
Rikku, kaj je s mengom? Od onog dana prestalo ili?

----------


## Rikku

Ma ja nimalo nisam imala namjeru raditi testove i nemam pojma kako su me na kraju nagovorili. Zapravo, uvjerili su me svi da sam trudna i onda sam otišla napraviti test, a onda razočaranje kod svih i nevjerica. Krvarenje je bilo onaj dan baš kao 1.dan moje menge, onda drugi dan nešto brljavilo, onda stalo. Ovaj test je jako osjetljiv i vjerujem da bi se vidjela barem blijeda linija. Mislim da iskreno menga samo čeka da dođe u punom sjaju, poznam svaki simptom zbog endometrioze, a utrogestani su je malo sad poremetili. 

Što je, tu je. Moram dalje i vidjeti zašto sam dobila samo 1js na kraju, znam da je za IVF to poprilično neuspješno, tako mi je rekao i dr. L. Možda će mi sad dati drugačiju stimulaciju, a prvo moram vidjeti stanje endometrioze jer se grozim pogoršanja. Nekako sam sebi u glavu stavila da ću u 5-6 postupaka valjda uspjeti, pa idem prema tome onda. Dok ima volje, ima i nade u uspjeh  :Smile:

----------


## Senka43

Dobro jutro cure,meni je danas rodjendan i ja uranila da ispiskim test.Čekaj,čekaj ono nit pozitivan nit negativan hahaa.Izgleda neki neispravan test.Bacila u smece pa cu u sredu na vadjenje krvi.
Rikku,znam kako ti i je...meni februara srce htelo da prepukne od tuge ali ne znam ni sama gde crpimo energiju za dalje Podrska za tebe❤❤❤

----------


## LaraLana

> Dobro jutro cure,meni je danas rodjendan i ja uranila da ispiskim test.Čekaj,čekaj ono nit pozitivan nit negativan hahaa.Izgleda neki neispravan test.Bacila u smece pa cu u sredu na vadjenje krvi.
> Rikku,znam kako ti i je...meni februara srce htelo da prepukne od tuge ali ne znam ni sama gde crpimo energiju za dalje Podrska za tebe❤❤❤


Jojjj senka to ce sigurno biti pozitivan test. Nemoj nas sad drzati u neizvjesnosti do srijede. Kako bas da pogodis takav test!?
Napravi novi pa rodjendan ti je  :Smile: 

I da, sretan rodjendan!

----------


## LaraLana

Rikku draga zao mi je al betu ces svakako vaditi.

----------


## Medo2711

Senka to sigurno pozitivno..piski ponovno  :Very Happy: 
Rikku zao mi je,saljem ti zagrljaj podrske idemo skupa dalje. :Kiss:

----------


## Senka43

Piskila ponovo i samo JEDNA crta

----------


## Medo2711

> Piskila ponovo i samo JEDNA crta


Koji je tebi dan danas 11 ili?

----------


## Senka43

> Koji je tebi dan danas 11 ili?


12.

----------


## LaraLana

> 12.


A bas sam se ponadala da ce biti plus. PM  :Sad: 
Jako mi je zao. Nek netko prekine ovaj niz negativnih ishoda.

Sad nam je Vedre na redu. Javit ce se ona sigurno kad obavi transfer.

----------


## branca_i

Cure, stvarno mi je žao! Ne znam sto bi pametno rekla, osim da se drzite...
A kako je napisala LaraLana nek netko prekine ovaj niz! Ovo je koma, i baš nam svima treba pozitive!

----------


## leptirica82

Cure, žao mi je. Baš je nekako loše krenulo. 0/5 postupaka. Užas.  :Sad:  jedva čekam da netko prekine niz loših vijesti.

----------


## Medo2711

Mozda na jesen bude koja od nas koja ce niz zatvoriti ovaj uzas niz sa negativom.Ja sam misla da si bas trudna Senka

----------


## Rikku

Da, baš da nitko nije uspio je tužno, ali svjesne smo da je sve ovo velik i načešće dug proces. Ja planiram ići na par konzultacija kod različitih doktora da vidim što će mi reći i savjetovati. Sad odmor 3-4 mjeseca pretpostavljam do novog pokušaja.

----------


## domaćica

Žao mi je djevojke! Budite mi hrabre, odmorite se i pripremite za nove pokušaje. Svi smo uz vas. Pusa

----------


## Medo2711

> Da, baš da nitko nije uspio je tužno, ali svjesne smo da je sve ovo velik i načešće dug proces. Ja planiram ići na par konzultacija kod različitih doktora da vidim što će mi reći i savjetovati. Sad odmor 3-4 mjeseca pretpostavljam do novog pokušaja.


Draga dr kod Podobnika izvrstan,probaj kod njega.Od njega sam jedino dobila iskren odg i sta da radim..same pohvale.Odi k njemu i cuj sta ce ti reci  :Kiss:

----------


## Rikku

> Draga dr kod Podobnika izvrstan,probaj kod njega.Od njega sam jedino dobila iskren odg i sta da radim..same pohvale.Odi k njemu i cuj sta ce ti reci


Baš sam doktor Podobnik? Ok, ići ću svakako kod Vrčića, Radončića i njega pa vidjeti tko što kaže i savjetuje. Vjerujem da ću 2. put bolje reagirati na stimulaciju, vjerojatno će mi i ovi u Makedoniji mijenjati terapiju, neku jaču pretpostavljam, mada je i ova bila jaka. Želim drugi put dobiti neke smrzliće da ne moram baš ponovo cijeli postupak, već se grozim anestezije unaprijed.

----------


## Senka43

Prvo inseminacija pa pokusaj s mojim jajnim celijama pa sa doniranom jednom februara i sad opet i NISTA.Nekako kao da sam se,BOZE MI OPROSTI,navikla na neuspehe pa danas nesto posebno ne dramim ko prethodnih puta.Moj muz kaze da pricekam par dana pa da ponovim test.Ja znam da od toga nema nista al klimam glavom i kazem da cu ponoviti.Hvala svima na podrsci.Nastavicu da se radujem uspesima drugih cura.Ah,da, da ne zaboravim pojavio mi se miom od 7mm ali se dr ipak odlucio da uradi transfer kao da uradimo pa cemo ako ne uspe da se bavimo time.BOG ZNA....

----------


## Medo2711

> Baš sam doktor Podobnik? Ok, ići ću svakako kod Vrčića, Radončića i njega pa vidjeti tko što kaže i savjetuje. Vjerujem da ću 2. put bolje reagirati na stimulaciju, vjerojatno će mi i ovi u Makedoniji mijenjati terapiju, neku jaču pretpostavljam, mada je i ova bila jaka. Želim drugi put dobiti neke smrzliće da ne moram baš ponovo cijeli postupak, već se grozim anestezije unaprijed.


Dr.Alebic probaj kod njega..vidi misljenja.Mozda tebi treba blaga stimulacija ili jedan prirodni ciklus.Probaj uzimati maticnu mijec dok cekas.Ali pravu to pomaze kod kvaliteta jajnih i neplodnosti.Cure su na forumu pisale da im je to pomoglo...

----------


## Medo2711

Senka koja je tvoja dijagnoza.Neznam dal si vec pisala...

----------


## LF2

Senka, nadam se da ćeš sutra betu vaditi i da će te iznenaditi.
Rikku, sad imaš 3-4 mjeseca fore da poradiš na tome. Ne kužim se u endometrioze, ali istražuj, čitaj i odaberi što misliš da je najbolje jer ipak ti sebe najbolje poznaješ.
Kreni pit vitamine od sada, ne vjerujem da će ti škoditi. Ja sam pila DHEA, kao za jajne stanice (nisam ni ja nešto pretjerano dobivala, najjača stimulacija u Hrvatskoj bi mi bila 225 jedinica dnevno). 
U Turskoj sam dobivala 300 i stvarno sam dobro odreagirala. Tu nisam nikad dobila toliko blastocista ko tamo. 
Matičnu mliječ sam pila onu pravu, u apoteci što dolazi zamrznuta. Puno je koštala u p.m. mislim da je pakiranje od tri bočice, 1200 kn. Taj put sam dobila i najveći broj stanica. Naravno, kroz ovih 7 godina nema što nisam probala. Dal' je nešto utjecalo, ne znam...al probala sam napraviti najviše što sam bila u mogućnosti. Ne znam jesi radila histeroskopiju. 
Gledaj to na način da si u prednosti jer imaš dijagnozu i sad ju samo moraš rasturiti  :Kiss: 
E, da...nikad nisam voljela ljetne postupke i uvijek sam ih izbjegavala, ne znam jel to ima veze ali po ljeti osobno ne funkcioniram inače. Čim jesen dođe i ja nadođem.
Nadam se da su jesen i zima vaše vrijeme  :Smile:

----------


## Senka43

Cure dobro vam jutro.Doktor kaze da nastavim terapiju(posto nisam dobila mens jos) i da uradim test iz krvi.Mozda bude nesto❤❤❤

----------


## Medo2711

> Cure dobro vam jutro.Doktor kaze da nastavim terapiju(posto nisam dobila mens jos) i da uradim test iz krvi.Mozda bude nesto❤❤❤


Drzim fige,kad vadis betu? :Very Happy:

----------


## Senka43

> Drzim fige,kad vadis betu?


Sutra

----------


## Rikku

> Senka, nadam se da ćeš sutra betu vaditi i da će te iznenaditi.
> Rikku, sad imaš 3-4 mjeseca fore da poradiš na tome. Ne kužim se u endometrioze, ali istražuj, čitaj i odaberi što misliš da je najbolje jer ipak ti sebe najbolje poznaješ.
> Kreni pit vitamine od sada, ne vjerujem da će ti škoditi. Ja sam pila DHEA, kao za jajne stanice (nisam ni ja nešto pretjerano dobivala, najjača stimulacija u Hrvatskoj bi mi bila 225 jedinica dnevno). 
> U Turskoj sam dobivala 300 i stvarno sam dobro odreagirala. Tu nisam nikad dobila toliko blastocista ko tamo. 
> Matičnu mliječ sam pila onu pravu, u apoteci što dolazi zamrznuta. Puno je koštala u p.m. mislim da je pakiranje od tri bočice, 1200 kn. Taj put sam dobila i najveći broj stanica. Naravno, kroz ovih 7 godina nema što nisam probala. Dal' je nešto utjecalo, ne znam...al probala sam napraviti najviše što sam bila u mogućnosti. Ne znam jesi radila histeroskopiju.


Ma ja sam u godinu i pol probala sve, vjeruj mi. Pila sve vitamine (pa i taj DHEA), promijenila način života, svaki dan hodala minimalno sat vremena, išla na jogu, išla na tretmane za maternicu, zdjelicu itd., potrošila hrpu para na ginekologe, detoks algama i sl. Iskreno, ne znam što bih više mogla napraviti, imam dojam da sam učinila sve što su mi ginekolozi savjetovali, sve što sam negdje pročitala itd. Endometrioza je neizlječiva, cista je bila mala i rekli su da ne treba operirati jer ne smeta, a ako bi i operirali, to bi bilo pogubno za taj jajnik koji jedini radi. Histeroskopiju mi nisu savjetovali, no možda sad budu. 

Moja stimulacija je bila 300 jedinica, dakle jaka ako se dobro razumijem, ali folikuli nisu rasli dovoljno i samo je lijevi jajnik reagirao. Vidjet ću, ići ću na konzultacije kod različitih doktora pa vidjeti što će reći sada. U ova sad 3-4 mjeseca mislim da ne mogu ništa napraviti što već nisam u tih godinu i pol. Tu sam stvarno čiste savjesti, pa se nadam da će idući postupak biti uspješniji, čitala sam da tijelo zna bolje reagirati na daljnjim postupcima.

----------


## sara79

Rikku vjeruj mi da je najbolje da vise nista ne radis u smislu popravljanja bilo cega. Isto tako sam i ja probavala trudila se potrosila hrpu novaca i bas tada sam dobivala najgore ishode.
Kad sam digla ruke od svega i pocela normalno zivjeti bez obracanja pozornost na bilo sto moj muz je valjda bio glas razuma i to primjetio da sam totalno flegma postala je samo najednom rekao "ajmo iduci ciklus probati jos jednom". I tako smo bezveze otisli u totalno novo okruzenje i kliniku gdje jos nisam probala postupak i eto desi se cudo i trudnoca.

Ja ti samo savjetujem da odes na maksimalno dvoje konzultacije i to nek bude to. Drzi endometriozu pod kontrolom i polako u drugi postupak. Dobro si upucena o svemu citajuci ovdje forum i dobila si puno informacija pa sad se lijepo malo opusti i nemoj vise guglati, nece nista biti i ako se maknes malo s foruma. Odmori do iduceg postupka  :Smile:

----------


## LaraLana

> Cure dobro vam jutro.Doktor kaze da nastavim terapiju(posto nisam dobila mens jos) i da uradim test iz krvi.Mozda bude nesto❤❤❤


Senka beta je ipak najpouzdanija a Sistina bez obzira na test uvijek trazi betu.

----------


## leptirica82

Senka,
navijamo za pozitivnu betu!! ❤️ ❤️ ❤️ ❤️ ❤️

----------


## branca_i

Daaaa, Senka, daj nas razveseli sutra s dobrim vijestima....  :Yes:

----------


## Senka43

Cure,znate l sta o HSC-u

----------


## LaraLana

> Cure,znate l sta o HSC-u


Jel mislis na HSG? To je histeroskopija!

Jesi vadila betu?

----------


## domaćica

pa ja ću isto baš poludit!!!
znači, zadnja m bila 29.5. Na pregledu Lazarevski rekao neka pričekam tjedan dana pa ćemo vidjet hoću li dobiti ili ćemo lijekovima.U ponedjeljak mu se javim da ga obavijestim da nisam dobila i on kaže terapija. Pokušavam dobiti ginekologa ali naravno ne javlja se nitko na telefon (da napomenem da u ambulanti već godinu dana nema dr nego dolaze 2x tjedno iz bolnice 3-4 različita dr)...odem u dom zdravlja, sestra me naruči 16.9., ne može prije... 
Molim ko neki jadnik da mi napiše recept da krenem s terapijom. Kaže zovi sutra.
Navečer mi se pojavi krvarenje, ništa jako , tek toliko.... dobijem lijek danas, pišem Lazarevskom, kaže on vidi sa svojim dr. Kojim dr.??? ne mogu do njega prije 16.9.  :Sad: 
Nemam pojma kaj da više radim! Da odem kod nekog privatno na pregled? Da nazovem i kažem, hoćete li vi vidjet jel ovo moje ciklus ili …?? Pa više ne znam što mi luđe zvuči!

----------


## Rikku

Cure, meni danas 13dnt, ujutro piškila test - negativan, danas vadila betu i rezultat je 171, 4. Nemam pojma što se događa i što će se dogoditi, ali tijelo mi je barem reagiralo na embrij i zasad sam trudna  :Smile: 

Možete zamisliti moj šok kad sam otvarala nalaz, očekujući nulu nakon 2 negativna testa.

----------


## branca_i

> Cure, meni danas 13dnt, ujutro piškila test - negativan, danas vadila betu i rezultat je 171, 4. Nemam pojma što se događa i što će se dogoditi, ali tijelo mi je barem reagiralo na embrij i zasad sam trudna 
> 
> Možete zamisliti moj šok kad sam otvarala nalaz, očekujući nulu nakon 2 negativna testa.


Ajme Rikku, predivne vijesti!!!! Kako mi je drago!!! Superrrr  :Very Happy:

----------


## domaćica

Rikku čestitam! Neizmjerno mi je drago!

----------


## Medo2711

> Cure, meni danas 13dnt, ujutro piškila test - negativan, danas vadila betu i rezultat je 171, 4. Nemam pojma što se događa i što će se dogoditi, ali tijelo mi je barem reagiralo na embrij i zasad sam trudna 
> 
> Možete zamisliti moj šok kad sam otvarala nalaz, očekujući nulu nakon 2 negativna testa.


Pa cestitam draga,odlicno :Kiss:

----------


## Medo2711

Senka jesi vadila betu?

----------


## leptirica82

Rikku,
čestitam draga!! Baš mi je drago!!! ❤️ ❤️ ❤️ ❤️ ❤️ ❤️ ❤️ Konačno da se prekine niz.
Senka, ti?

----------


## branca_i

> pa ja ću isto baš poludit!!!
> znači, zadnja m bila 29.5. Na pregledu Lazarevski rekao neka pričekam tjedan dana pa ćemo vidjet hoću li dobiti ili ćemo lijekovima.U ponedjeljak mu se javim da ga obavijestim da nisam dobila i on kaže terapija. Pokušavam dobiti ginekologa ali naravno ne javlja se nitko na telefon (da napomenem da u ambulanti već godinu dana nema dr nego dolaze 2x tjedno iz bolnice 3-4 različita dr)...odem u dom zdravlja, sestra me naruči 16.9., ne može prije... 
> Molim ko neki jadnik da mi napiše recept da krenem s terapijom. Kaže zovi sutra.
> Navečer mi se pojavi krvarenje, ništa jako , tek toliko.... dobijem lijek danas, pišem Lazarevskom, kaže on vidi sa svojim dr. Kojim dr.??? ne mogu do njega prije 16.9. 
> Nemam pojma kaj da više radim! Da odem kod nekog privatno na pregled? Da nazovem i kažem, hoćete li vi vidjet jel ovo moje ciklus ili …?? Pa više ne znam što mi luđe zvuči!


Ja bi mozda probala sa privatnim dr. Tako ja uglavnom radim, jer mi moja socijalna dr zadnje vrijeme komplicira oko svega. Od kad je krenula ova korona ne možeš doći do nje ni pod razno....

----------


## Rikku

Ja ću u petak vaditi betu ponovo, da vidim dupla li se. Još mi je sve ovo nestvarno moram priznati. Negativni testovi pa pozitivna beta. Sad sam uzela opet jedan test i on ovaj put pozitivan. Sad strepnja svaki dan dupla li se beta, uvijek nešto  :Smile:

----------


## LaraLana

> Cure, meni danas 13dnt, ujutro piškila test - negativan, danas vadila betu i rezultat je 171, 4. Nemam pojma što se događa i što će se dogoditi, ali tijelo mi je barem reagiralo na embrij i zasad sam trudna 
> 
> Možete zamisliti moj šok kad sam otvarala nalaz, očekujući nulu nakon 2 negativna testa.


Juhuuuu cestitam  :Heart: 
Al zbilja moram priznati da mi je to cudno s testovima. Pa kakve si to testove draga kupila? Napisi da cure znaju da ne kupuju.

Ja sam vam pisala da su najpouzdaniji Gravignost ultra i Geratherm!

----------


## LaraLana

Domacica odi privatno kod ginekologa. Nemoj si taj stres raditi pogotovo ti nece onda krenuti menga.

----------


## Rikku

> Juhuuuu cestitam 
> Al zbilja moram priznati da mi je to cudno s testovima. Pa kakve si to testove draga kupila? Napisi da cure znaju da ne kupuju.


Imala sam one neke One Step testove, najobičnije, slične LH trakicama. Sad razmišljam da im nije prošao rok možda (???). Danas sam u apoteci kupila neki test Expect i on mi je odmah pokazao i 2. crticu. Definitivno sam danas doživjela pravi šok kad sam vidjela nalaz, očekujući nulu. A išla sam reda radi vaditi betu, da mogu Lazrevskom poslati službenu potvrdu. Sad ajmo korak po korak, vadit ću betu ponovo pa vidjeti raste li pravilno i onda istražiti što je najpametnije sada učiniti - ići na bolovanje, nastaviti raditi (radim u školi), jer zam da su ta prva tri mjeseca rizična.

----------


## sara79

Rikku cestitam od srca  :Smile: 
Al moram priznati da si sama sebi stres napravila. Od onog krvarenja pa test na 10 dnt negativan. Trebala si se javiti dr da cujes misljenje. Mozda trebas mirovati, mozda trebas na uzv da se vidi jer je mozda hematom u pitanju. Sve nesto mozda. A da si odmah nakon prvog negativnog testa na 10 dnt dan kasnije otisla vaditi betu bila bi mirnija i sretnija. Nemoj si praviti stres tamo gdje ga nema.

----------


## LaraLana

> Imala sam one neke One Step testove, najobičnije, slične LH trakicama. Sad razmišljam da im nije prošao rok možda (???). Danas sam u apoteci kupila neki test Expect i on mi je odmah pokazao i 2. crticu. Definitivno sam danas doživjela pravi šok kad sam vidjela nalaz, očekujući nulu. A išla sam reda radi vaditi betu, da mogu Lazrevskom poslati službenu potvrdu. Sad ajmo korak po korak, vadit ću betu ponovo pa vidjeti raste li pravilno i onda istražiti što je najpametnije sada učiniti - ići na bolovanje, nastaviti raditi (radim u školi), jer zam da su ta prva tri mjeseca rizična.


Rikku to su takozvani "kinezi" i toliko su nepouzdani u zadnje vrijeme sto citam po forumu.
Danas je cijela trudnoca nazalost rizicna. Vidi sa dr dal da radis ili ne, ne ovisi ti to samo od posla.
Netko mora biti na komplikacijam. To ipak prepusti doktoru sto ti savjetuje.

----------


## LaraLana

Neka se nitko ne ljuti a ni ti Rikku ali ja se slazem sa Sarom79.
Inace mislite na sebe i sto manje stresa, bolje cete se osjecati.

----------


## Medo2711

Rikku ja bi odmah otisla na komplikacije.Misli na sebe i svoje malo djetasce  :Kiss: ...po dijagnozama imas pravo na komplikacije i jos zato sto je ivf.Prijateljica dobila odmah od dr komplikacije jer je iz mpo trudnoca.Nije imala nikakvih problema.

----------


## Rikku

Pa iskreno, ne bih rekla da sam se stresirala, više je to bilo neko razočarenje, ali istovremeno i prihvaćanje situacije kakva jest. Ja sam već u glavi doslovno krenula dalje, spremna za novi postupak i danas sam se na poslu veselila novim učenicima, razredništvu itd., dakle krenula s normalnim životom, nisam ni razmišljala o rezultatima bete baš. Zato mi je bio šok ovaj nalaz jer nimalo nisam očekivala pozitivno, pogotovo nakon jutrašnjeg negativnog testa. Ni sad ne znam kako se osjećam, vrlo čudno nakon svega, u totalnoj nevjerici. Lazarevski mi je rekao da pijem dalje terapiju i napravim UZV 7. dan, to je sve. Valjda će mi na UZV-u doktor reći trebam li mirovati ili mogu nastaviti raditi. Ja bih rado nastavila s poslom, no ako doktor kaže ne, to je to, slušam ga do zadnjeg. Kao što piše Medo, trebam misliti na mrvicu u sebi prije svega.

----------


## sara79

> Pa iskreno, ne bih rekla da sam se stresirala, više je to bilo neko razočarenje, ali istovremeno i prihvaćanje situacije kakva jest. Ja sam već u glavi doslovno krenula dalje, spremna za novi postupak i danas sam se na poslu veselila novim učenicima, razredništvu itd., dakle krenula s normalnim životom, nisam ni razmišljala o rezultatima bete baš. Zato mi je bio šok ovaj nalaz jer nimalo nisam očekivala pozitivno, pogotovo nakon jutrašnjeg negativnog testa. Ni sad ne znam kako se osjećam, vrlo čudno nakon svega, u totalnoj nevjerici. Lazarevski mi je rekao da pijem dalje terapiju i napravim UZV 7. dan, to je sve. Valjda će mi na UZV-u doktor reći trebam li mirovati ili mogu nastaviti raditi. Ja bih rado nastavila s poslom, no ako doktor kaže ne, to je to, slušam ga do zadnjeg. Kao što piše Medo, trebam misliti na mrvicu u sebi prije svega.


Dobro jesi napravila uzv 7 dan? 
Znam da si pisala da poznajes svoje tijelo i da dolazi menga......eto iznenadilo te. Neka je, jako mi je drago.

Pazi na sebe, to je najvaznije. I nemoj da te ovi tvoji oko tebe nagovaraju kao na onaj test pa ste ostali svi razocarani. I to je jedan veliki stres, priznali mi to ili ne.

----------


## LF2

Rikkuuuu, jaooooooo. Ovo su odlične vijesti. Ono je moguće bila neka implantacija, obzirom na tvoju endometriozu možda si zato malo više krvarila. Imala sam neki dobar osjećaj vezano za tebe.
Opet ponavljam, testove ne uvažavam, nepotreban stres. Rađe platiti 150 kn betu nego dat novce za testove. 
Ovo je odlično  :Kiss: 
Ja sam imala sreće jer sam dva tjedna morala u samoizolaciju, u međuvremenu sazna da mi je beta pozitivna i stvarno imam dobru ekipu na poslu da su mi zabranili da se vratim na posao. To je bio treći mjesec i taman ono vrijeme kad su svi bili izgubljeni oko korone i potresa. 
Moj savjet, otvori bolovanje i misli na sebe. Početak trudnoće je najrizičniji.

----------


## Rikku

> Dobro jesi napravila uzv 7 dan? 
> Znam da si pisala da poznajes svoje tijelo i da dolazi menga......eto iznenadilo te. Neka je, jako mi je drago.
> 
> Pazi na sebe, to je najvaznije. I nemoj da te ovi tvoji oko tebe nagovaraju kao na onaj test pa ste ostali svi razocarani. I to je jedan veliki stres, priznali mi to ili ne.


Uzv tek moram napraviti nakon 7 dana (tj. cca 7.dan od danas), pa se moram naručiti kod svoje ginekologice za idući tjedan. Pitanje menge je baš zanimljivo jer kad sam trebala dobiti, doslovno sam ju dobila, bilo je baš krvarenje kakvo inače imam, no onda je stalo. No rekoh, možda je kod mene genetski jer mi je sestra odkrvarila cijelu svoju mengu, a bila je trudna. I još je 4 mjeseca u trudnoći krvarila u vrijeme menge. 

A pišanje testa je svakako stres, nagovorili me, tj. neka cura koju sam prvi put vidjela rekla je da ona čita kao neke aure i da vidi da sam trudna pa da odem raditi test. Bila je razočarana kad sam rekla da je test negativan, a na kraju bila u pravu.

Što se tiče simptoma, rekla bih da nisam imala ništa, osim boli (išijasa) u desnom guzu za što sam čitala da se javlja u trudnoći, ali tek puuuno kasnije. No meni je to možda i od endometrioze, tko će znati. Svakako sam još uvijek u nevjerici i ne znam što da mislim, osim da konačno povjerujem da sam trudna.

----------


## sara79

Toliko o Vrčiću i njegov statistici. Tako strasiti zene je ravno zlocinu.

Pravilo je da pravila nema.
Leptirica na 3 dan imala 3 savrsena embrija i 2 transferirana i nista od trudnoce.

Kod tebe Rikku 1 js oplodjena i trudnoca. Zivjeli dvodnevni embriji  :Very Happy:

----------


## domaćica

> Ja bi mozda probala sa privatnim dr. Tako ja uglavnom radim, jer mi moja socijalna dr zadnje vrijeme komplicira oko svega. Od kad je krenula ova korona ne možeš doći do nje ni pod razno....


Vidjet ću sutra što će biti pa zovem dr.na sv.duh. mislim da ovo nije menzis jer danas gotovo ništa, tek mala flekica. Vjerojatno će me ona zvati na pregled ili odmah počet s terapijom..sutra ćemo vidjeti

----------


## leptirica82

Da, nema pravila. Sve super može biti pa na kraju ništa. Vjerujem da se mora sve nekako posložiti.
Rikku, bit će sigurno beta dobra u petak!! Daješ nam svima vjetar u leđa s ovom betom.  :Smile:

----------


## LaraLana

Kolika je naknada za komplikacije sada, jel se to sad mijenjalo kako obecavaju?

Ne mogu si svi priustiti komplikacije, ako se mora to je nesto drugo.
Ja sam svoju prvu trudnocu odradila do kraja jer si nisam mogla priustiti da budem doma s obzirom koliko sam novaca stukla u postupak. Kako nekome znaci da ne kupi impryl tablete vec neke druge i ostane mu 150 kn u dzepu tako je meni znacilo da mi ostane vise novaca vec mizerna naknada jer mi je i te kako trebalo kasnije.

Drugu trudnocu sam djelomicno bila. Odnosno nisam odmah u pocetku vec nesto kasnije sam otvorila komplikacije. Kako sam vec imala dijete pa mi je bilo sve to zahtjevnije.

----------


## LaraLana

Ja sam na prvi uzv isla 21 dnt samo da se vidi da je plod pravilan i na pravom mjestu. Odmah par dana nakon sam isla da se cuje srce. Na tocno 6+0 tt se culo u prvoj a u drugoj na 5+5 tt.

----------


## LaraLana

Zene samice da znate kad rodite da ce vas zvati Czss, odnosno dobit cete preporucenu postu s tocnim datumom  i u koliko sati da dodjete i da date izjavu o ocu djeteta. To je normalan postupak ako u rodnom listu pod imenom oca ne stoji ime.
Ako vas jos nesto zanima pitajte.

----------


## domaćica

> Domacica odi privatno kod ginekologa. Nemoj si taj stres raditi pogotovo ti nece onda krenuti menga.



Baš sve mora biti komplicirano  :Sad:

----------


## Medo2711

Senka di si nam???

----------


## Medo2711

komplikacije i porodiljne naknade su dignuli.Najvecu sto mozete primati 4500kn.Ide po ringovima placa.

----------


## LaraLana

> komplikacije i porodiljne naknade su dignuli.Najvecu sto mozete primati 4500kn.Ide po ringovima placa.


Uf pa ta naknada je bila dok sam ja bila na komplikacijama. Ja pitam sad za ovo sto obecavaju vec duze vrijeme za 6000 kn i nesto.
Ovo je uzas za nekoga tko ima od 6000 kn placu pa na dalje. Puno se tu opreme za bebu moze kupiti....a da ne govorim koliki je to gubitak kad se zbroji kroz cijelu trudnocu dok si na komplikacijama. Jer kazem nekome je i 200 kn puno pa gleda di sto moze dobiti na recept ili jeftinije. Nazalost al takva je situacija u drzavi.
Al opet ako netko mora komplikacije sve za mrvicu  :Smile:

----------


## LF2

Povisili su jedino ovih drugih šest mjeseci nakon rođenja djeteta. Mislim da je sad oko 5300 kn. A bila je kolko? 2600 kn? 
Svaka najbolje zna dal' raditi ili ne raditi, najviše ovisi o komplikacijama (ja sam prokrvarila sa 6+1) i ovisi kakav posao radite. Uvijek sam govorila, ako ću se dobro osjećati, raditi ću sigurno, negdje sa strane da nemam kontakt s ljudima. Ali mi je drago da je ovako na kraju ispalo.

----------


## sara79

Ne, nije bila 2600 kn vec 3991 kn. Ja sam bila znaci do kraja 02/20. Prvih 6 mj. puna placa bez limita a drugih 6 mj. znaci 3991 kn.
Dal je se sto mjenjalo za ovih pola godine memam pojma al koliko sam vidjela da nije.

Moje osobno misljnje je da tko moze raditi neka radi. Svakako je bolje i radi kretanja. Ali ima slucajeva gdje bude sve savrseno u redu pa se cerviks iz nekog razloga skrati pa se mora na mirovanje i tako. Sve ovisi.
Slusajte sebe i svoje dr to je najbolje.

Netko je spominjao i postupke u ljetnim danima. Nekome bas tad uspije, ne bih rekla da treba gledati godisnja doba a neki mpo dr tvrde da je upravo bolje ljeto zbog bolje prokrvljenost maternice a to embriju treba.

Sretno zene i drz'te se  :Kiss:

----------


## LF2

Ja sam spominjala ljetne postupke ali s osobne strane jer ja po ljeti apsolutno ne funkcioniram i zato sam izbjegavala to. Zato kažem da treba slušati sebe a ne forsirati i žuriti. Svatko od nas ima pravo izbora kad želi otići na postupke.
Gore za 2600 kn sam pitala i stavila upitnik, nisam konstatirala ništa.

----------


## LF2

Ovo je sad od 1.4. za drugih 6 mjeseci.
Zakon o izmjenama Zakona o rodiljnim i roditeljskim potporama kojim se od 1.4.2020. povećava maksimalni iznosi naknade plaće zaposlenog i samozaposlenog roditelja za vrijeme korištenja roditeljskog dopusta.

Maksimalni iznos naknade plaće koja se isplaćuje za vrijeme korištenja prava na roditeljski dopust za zaposlene i samozaposlene roditelje Novelom Zakona  povećan je na 170% proračunske osnovice mjesečno odnosno na 5.654,20 kn mjesečno

----------


## sara79

LF2 ne se ljutiti. Tu smo da razmjenjujemo iskustva, misljenja i savjete pa kome se sto svidi nek i prihvati i izvuce iz tog ono najbolje za sebe.

Nisam ti niti napisala da si rekla vec sam ti odgovorila da ne za 2600 kn kako si i stavila upitnik i napisala kako je u moje vrijeme isla isplata.

----------


## Medo2711

> Uf pa ta naknada je bila dok sam ja bila na komplikacijama. Ja pitam sad za ovo sto obecavaju vec duze vrijeme za 6000 kn i nesto.
> Ovo je uzas za nekoga tko ima od 6000 kn placu pa na dalje. Puno se tu opreme za bebu moze kupiti....a da ne govorim koliki je to gubitak kad se zbroji kroz cijelu trudnocu dok si na komplikacijama. Jer kazem nekome je i 200 kn puno pa gleda di sto moze dobiti na recept ili jeftinije. Nazalost al takva je situacija u drzavi.
> Al opet ako netko mora komplikacije sve za mrvicu


Frendica ima placu 6000 kn,dobila je 6 mj punu onda 6 mj 5500 kn.

----------


## LaraLana

> Frendica ima placu 6000 kn,dobila je 6 mj punu onda 6 mj 5500 kn.


Polako medo, sve ok. Ti si pak gore napisala samo za 4500 kn. Al meni to vise ne treba pa vidite kome sto i kako pase. Meni je pasalo tako kako sam napravila i to je to.

----------


## Senka43

Pozdrav cure.Pridruzujem se cestitkama za Rikku.Moja beta je 5....znaci definitivno nista ni ovog puta

----------


## Bambina1

Rikku, cestitam. Senka43, mozda nas i ti iznenadis

----------


## Medo2711

> Pozdrav cure.Pridruzujem se cestitkama za Rikku.Moja beta je 5....znaci definitivno nista ni ovog puta


Zao mi je,sta nije 5 kao pozivina beta da se ipak nesto dogada...

----------


## Medo2711

> Polako medo, sve ok. Ti si pak gore napisala samo za 4500 kn. Al meni to vise ne treba pa vidite kome sto i kako pase. Meni je pasalo tako kako sam napravila i to je to.


svako neka radi kako mu pase.Ja samo znam.koliko cu imati kao nezaposlena osoba.Sve pise na stranici od hzzo za naknade i kompikacije.Ali oni stalno nesto mjenjaju.Do sada su digli malo naknade.

----------


## domaćica

Ja krećem sa utrogestanom

----------


## Medo2711

> Ja krećem sa utrogestanom������


hm..sta nisu one da sprece mengu a ne da dobijes  :Undecided:

----------


## LaraLana

> Pozdrav cure.Pridruzujem se cestitkama za Rikku.Moja beta je 5....znaci definitivno nista ni ovog puta


Senka meni ovo zvuci kao da je bila biokemijska pa je sad beta posla padati. Ne bi tvrdila ono sto posto ali moguce da se tu nesto dogadjalo.
Bas mi je zao. Glavu gore. Jesi se cula s dr? Sto on kaze?

----------


## LaraLana

Ja mislim da se utrogestan isto moze koristiti da izazove mengu ili ju npr.odgodi ako se treba uskladiti ciklus.
Isto kao tipa Duphaston tablete sto se piju 7 do 10 dana i nakon prekida obicno dodje menga 3 ili 4 dan.

----------


## LaraLana

Rikku nisam te pitala dal ti je dr. L rekao da ponovis betu ili cisto hoces radi sebe da vidis i drugu betu?
Pitam jer oni nemaju obicaj traziti duplanje jer salju na uzv brzo...20 ili 21 dnt! 
Osim ako nisu promjenili protokol.

----------


## domaćica

> Ja mislim da se utrogestan isto moze koristiti da izazove mengu ili ju npr.odgodi ako se treba uskladiti ciklus.
> Isto kao tipa Duphaston tablete sto se piju 7 do 10 dana i nakon prekida obicno dodje menga 3 ili 4 dan.



Da, tako je u mojem slučaju, da izazovemo mengu. Pijem 10 dana i onda prestajem. Kaže dr.L da bih trebala dobiti 2-5 dana iza toga. Vidjet ćemo...

Branca_ kako si ti?

----------


## branca_i

> Da, tako je u mojem slučaju, da izazovemo mengu. Pijem 10 dana i onda prestajem. Kaže dr.L da bih trebala dobiti 2-5 dana iza toga. Vidjet ćemo...
> 
> Branca_ kako si ti?


Bolje sam, malo zaboli tu i tamo, ali nije više strašno... Samo još da dođe taj nalaz. Nadam se skoro  :Smile: 
Stalno nešto čekamo....

----------


## Medo2711

> Bolje sam, malo zaboli tu i tamo, ali nije više strašno... Samo još da dođe taj nalaz. Nadam se skoro 
> Stalno nešto čekamo....


Super,svi nesto cekamo  :Very Happy:  haha

----------


## domaćica

> Bolje sam, malo zaboli tu i tamo, ali nije više strašno... Samo još da dođe taj nalaz. Nadam se skoro 
> Stalno nešto čekamo....


idući tjedan bi trebao biti nalaz? Držim palčeve da sve bude ok.. Pretpostavljam da si još na bolovanju, pa odmaraj maksimalno.

----------


## domaćica

> Super,svi nesto cekamo  haha



Medo2711 ti si bar sretnica jer nemaš sastrane ovih muka koje nas pate, ti samo čekaš Bobana  :Smile: 
A nije toliko ni loš taj Boban , hahaha

----------


## LF2

Rikku, čekamo betu...javi.

----------


## branca_i

> idući tjedan bi trebao biti nalaz? Držim palčeve da sve bude ok.. Pretpostavljam da si još na bolovanju, pa odmaraj maksimalno.


Radim od utorka, zato me je i duže bolilo.... Hehe.. Umisto da sam odmarala kao svi normalni ljudi doma ja se vratila na posao. Kad sam mazohist, ka i većina nas ovdje! Učinilo mi se da sam ok i da će mi biti na poslu dobro, a onda me sutradan satralo, ali mi je bilo glupo opet ostajat doma. Ne radim ništa fizički teško, pa ajde s te strane je ok. Ali je zato stresno. Kad krenem u postupak mislim od početka bockanja na bolovanje. Tako sam uvik do sad. 
Nalaz bi trebao biti za otprilike još 2-3 tjedna, ali se nadam ga dobiti mozda ovaj drugi tjedan....  :fige:

----------


## Medo2711

> Medo2711 ti si bar sretnica jer nemaš sastrane ovih muka koje nas pate, ti samo čekaš Bobana 
> A nije toliko ni loš taj Boban , hahaha


Imala sam prije ovoga,srecom sad nemam nista.hahaha,mlad decec. :Very Happy: ...cekamo tvoj nalaz.Trebala si jos ostati doma i da odlezis kako treba.Susjecam se ja sa svima vama i uz vas sam... :Kiss:

----------


## domaćica

> Radim od utorka, zato me je i duže bolilo.... Hehe.. Umisto da sam odmarala kao svi normalni ljudi doma ja se vratila na posao. Kad sam mazohist, ka i većina nas ovdje! Učinilo mi se da sam ok i da će mi biti na poslu dobro, a onda me sutradan satralo, ali mi je bilo glupo opet ostajat doma. Ne radim ništa fizički teško, pa ajde s te strane je ok. Ali je zato stresno. Kad krenem u postupak mislim od početka bockanja na bolovanje. Tako sam uvik do sad. 
> Nalaz bi trebao biti za otprilike još 2-3 tjedna, ali se nadam ga dobiti mozda ovaj drugi tjedan....


Svi smo tako, kad nam u načelu posao odmakne misli od problema pa je u jednu ruku i lakše. Ja jutros popila utrogestan, mislila sam da budem zahrkala za stolom  :Smile:  Valjda neće tako svaki dan biti  :Shock:

----------


## Rikku

> Rikku nisam te pitala dal ti je dr. L rekao da ponovis betu ili cisto hoces radi sebe da vidis i drugu betu?
> Pitam jer oni nemaju obicaj traziti duplanje jer salju na uzv brzo...20 ili 21 dnt! 
> Osim ako nisu promjenili protokol.


Da, nisu me tražili ponavljanje, ali sam ipak danas otišla i pravilno se poduplala na 350,4  :Smile:  
Ja moram priznati da sam još uvijek u nekom stanju nevjerice, kao da se bojim poveseliti jer sad strepim nakon toliko duge borbe. Sve mi je ovo nevjerojatno. Čekam sad da dobijem termin za 1. uzv i dan po dan iščekivati rast mrvice :Smile:

----------


## Senka43

> Senka meni ovo zvuci kao da je bila biokemijska pa je sad beta posla padati. Ne bi tvrdila ono sto posto ali moguce da se tu nesto dogadjalo.
> Bas mi je zao. Glavu gore. Jesi se cula s dr? Sto on kaze?


Bila sam danas u Sistini.Doktor kaze da je totalno razocaran sto ni ovog puta nije uspelo.Sledeci korak je uklanjanje mioma koji je tu na "nezgodnom"mestu i koji je mozda ali samo mozda bio prepreka.Nastavljam da pijem vitamine i da cekam mens

----------


## branca_i

Rikku, super za duplanje! Sve će ići svojim tokom sad, uvjerena sam.  :Heart: 
Senka43, samo nastavi tako, riješi i najmanju prepreku koja može utjecati na postupak. Idemo dalje u borbu, sve skupa!  :grouphug:

----------


## Medo2711

Rikku odlicna beta  :Kiss: 
Senka korak po korak i onda po svojeg malca  :Kiss:

----------


## LF2

Odličnooooo!!! Čestitam i da bude sve u najboljem redu jer si zaslužila.
Povjerovat ćeš tek kad rodimo  :Smile: 
Dan danas se probudim i iznenadim se kad vidim trbuh  :Smile:  i dalje ne vjerujem...

----------


## leptirica82

Rikku,
beta je mrak.

----------


## leptirica82

Jedva čekamo da nam se javiš sa uzv.  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## LaraLana

> Da, nisu me tražili ponavljanje, ali sam ipak danas otišla i pravilno se poduplala na 350,4  
> Ja moram priznati da sam još uvijek u nekom stanju nevjerice, kao da se bojim poveseliti jer sad strepim nakon toliko duge borbe. Sve mi je ovo nevjerojatno. Čekam sad da dobijem termin za 1. uzv i dan po dan iščekivati rast mrvice


Ma bravo za betu, to je to!!! Sve ce sjesti na svoje, pomalo  :Wink:

----------


## LaraLana

> Bila sam danas u Sistini.Doktor kaze da je totalno razocaran sto ni ovog puta nije uspelo.Sledeci korak je uklanjanje mioma koji je tu na "nezgodnom"mestu i koji je mozda ali samo mozda bio prepreka.Nastavljam da pijem vitamine i da cekam mens


Hoces kod njih u Sistinu na uklanjanje mioma? Ne razumijem se puno u to osim sto znam da je mojoj kumi dr upravo savjetovao trudnocu radi mioma i kao da ce miom nestati s trudnocom. I zbilja je bilo tako. Al mozda ovisi i koliki je i na kojem mjestu. Stvarno ne znam pa me bi da lupetam.

----------


## Rikku

Da, i moja kolegica je imala čak 2 ili 3 mioma, išla na 4 mišljenja, jedan doktor je rekao da to treba operirati, a troje da ide radije odmah na trudnoću, pa je odabrala ići na trudnoću :Smile: 

Što sve čekamo idući mjesec ili mjesece? Znam da Medo ide uskoro, Koka ide na transfer smrzlića u 10. mj., koga još imamo - leptirica, ostali? Mora biti dobrih rezultata, jednostavno mora!

----------


## leptirica82

Koki ide u prirodni FET, znaš li? Što joj je dr. rekao? 
Naš je plan u 10 mj po smrzlića, vidjet ćemo hoćemo se moći organizirati. Iako možda čak sama budem išla. 
Ja sam imala u maternici prije par godina (dok još nismo znali dijagnozu) i morala maknuti jer kao na takvom je mjestu da ometa trudnoću. A sjećam se i žene u bolnici koja je bila trudna i krvarila. Ugl, bebica tjerala van miom pa je krvarila zbog toga. Sve ok na kraju bilo. Tako da vjerujem curke da ce se svima nama sve posložiti sto čekamo i da sve startamo sa svojim postupcima.

----------


## Rikku

> Koki ide u prirodni FET, znaš li? Što joj je dr. rekao?


Koliko znam, da, prirodni FET ide u 10.mjesecu, samo je problem što trenutno uopće nema letova, ni izravnih ni neizravnih baš. Ne kužim zašto su sve ukinuli.

----------


## branca_i

Rikku, od kud ti ta informacija za letove? Na stranici Croatia Airlines nude izravne letove....probala sam ukucati datume odlaska i povratka za nekih 10ak dana i sve je ok....

----------


## Mia38

Bok svima! ja idem krajem mjeseca na prvi pregled i dogovor. Stvarno je bio problem s letovima CA, uopće ih nije bilo. Sada je ok, ima skoro svaki dan ali ne više onaj večernji već popodne.

----------


## branca_i

> Bok svima! ja idem krajem mjeseca na prvi pregled i dogovor. Stvarno je bio problem s letovima CA, uopće ih nije bilo. Sada je ok, ima skoro svaki dan ali ne više onaj večernji već popodne.


Mia38, baš mi je drago! Jesi gledala di ćete odsjesti?

----------


## LaraLana

Meni npr samo pokazuje da ima za 21.09 i za cini mi se 25.09. dalje nisam gledala a do tog datuma samo to izbacuje.
Znaci samo za Skopje sam ukucala bez povratka.

----------


## branca_i

Ja sam probala i u listopadu par datuma i daje bez problema. Isto i preko drugih tražilica, i to ne samo za CA nego i druge kompanije sa presjedanjima.

----------


## Mia38

> Mia38, baš mi je drago! Jesi gledala di ćete odsjesti?


nisam još ništa gledala (ni smještaj niti konkretni let) jer ne znam još datum. dr. L će me nazvati sa datumom ali znam samo kraj mjeseca.
Mislim da je CA u mijenjanju reda letenja. Ne smiju više letiti večernji jer ne smiju tamo noćiti.
Lete, iskrcaju putnike, ukrcaju i vraćaju se.
Znam da povratak ima malo prije 16 sati.
Dr. L mi je rekao da će organizirati da sve obavim u jednom danu pa se nadam da ću stići na taj let prije 16 sati, pa je plan dan prije doći, prenoćiti, drugi dan obaviti sve što treba i povratak.

----------


## branca_i

Nadam se da će ostati ti letovi jer u protivnom sve će nam se još više zakomplicirati. Vidim da je otkazano sve do 21.9. Posli još ima, ali sto će biti ne znam. Vožnja autom iz Dalmacije mi se čini nemoguća misija. I onda kad mi netko kaže "samo se opusti".... Ufffff

----------


## Mia38

> Nadam se da će ostati ti letovi jer u protivnom sve će nam se još više zakomplicirati. Vidim da je otkazano sve do 21.9. Posli još ima, ali sto će biti ne znam. Vožnja autom iz Dalmacije mi se čini nemoguća misija. I onda kad mi netko kaže "samo se opusti".... Ufffff


da... to mi je veliki problem... ne mogu zamisliti ići autom...mislim da ću radije uzeti laptop i raditi od tamo dok ne ulovim let za doma....
i ne mogu vam opisati koliko me strah svega..

----------


## Rikku

> Rikku, od kud ti ta informacija za letove? Na stranici Croatia Airlines nude izravne letove....probala sam ukucati datume odlaska i povratka za nekih 10ak dana i sve je ok....


Tako mi je ona rekla. No možda je tražila letove za 10.mj., a ti još nisu ponuđeni. Znam da je neka njezina prijateljica u MK sad i ona je išla nekim nedirektnim letom i putovala 4h, što je isto ok.

----------


## branca_i

> Tako mi je ona rekla. No možda je tražila letove za 10.mj., a ti još nisu ponuđeni. Znam da je neka njezina prijateljica u MK sad i ona je išla nekim nedirektnim letom i putovala 4h, što je isto ok.


Ma da, nek ostanu barem neki letovi, čak i ti sa presjedanjima, a da ne traju cijelu vječnost. Valjda ce se unormaliti sve....

----------


## vedre

Cure, ja sam bila dobila pocetkom mj i da je sve bilo ok u Mk smo tribali biti oko 13.'15.09. Taj 1dc kada sam tribala krenit sa terapijom odmah smo isli gledat letove...a prvi let je bio tek 21.09. Baš smo bili razocarani. Jednostavno nismo imali ni.volje ni snage ići autom. Puno toga nam se skupilo taj tren...ipak smo u ovoj borbi konstantno 12god. Istrošeni smo psihički.Tako da smo odgodili. Čekam slj mengu i nekako smo se sad psihicki pripremili da mijenjaju letove i da postoji mogucnost da cemo najvjerovatnije ici autom.

----------


## vedre

Rikku čestitam na beti. Bravo

----------


## LaraLana

*vedre*  :grouphug:

----------


## branca_i

Vedre, toliko mi je žao....nikako da vam se poklopi! Stvarno se sve komplicira dodatno iz dana u dan....☹️

----------


## Rikku

> Rikku čestitam na beti. Bravo


Hvala :Smile: ) Nadam se najboljem :Smile:  

Žao mi je zbog komplikacija oko putovanja. Kud je sve ovo komplicirano, još sad s letovima. Autom je oko 8 sati kako su cure pisale, i to je puno, a opet puno kraće i bolje od busa. Ali da, kako kažeš, treba se psihički pripremiti i spreman ući u sve to. Velik je to put, i doslovno i metaforički.

----------


## Medo2711

Meni cak nije bilo lose autom ici.Mislim da cu i opet ici.Jer se jako bolji avion,to bi mi bilo veliki stres i morala bi piti neke tablete za smirenje hahaha.Ovako imali auto,vidjeli svasta i kupila svasta  :Kiss: ...Naravno bolje kracim putem,ali nekad nejde tako.Nemres sve uloviti ciklus i avion.Nazalost

----------


## leptirica82

Moj dragi se boji letenja. Jedva preživio prvi put.  :Smile:  ako ću sada biti kraće u Makedoniji onda ću ići zrakoplovom (ako bude letova, a nadam se da hoće). Ako ne, onda ćemo skupa autom. Prednost auta je što možeš otići kad hoćeš dok zrakoplov moraš čekati, kad ima let. A opet, zrakoplov je puno brži. Iako se ja nadam da neće ništa ukidati.  :Smile:  i mi ovaj put svašta nakupovali.

----------


## Mia38

a imate koji savjet za lijekove'? ja sama plaćam odnosno ne idem preko HZZo-a pa da li da kupim tamo ili u HRV?

----------


## leptirica82

Impryl uopće nema u RH, a njega su recimo meni dali. Kupila sam ga kod njih. I svu ostalu terapiju sam uzela kod njih i to sam si kupila za prva 2 tjedna. Iako se sve ostalo može kupiti i kod nas. Dr. L je rekao da s prvim danom ciklusa krenem sa Ester C vitaminima i to sam kupila kod nas i nosila tamo. Ne znam imaju li oni Gonal u penu. Čini mi se da je netko spominjao da se moraju mućkati. Ali svega ima i kod njih i kod nas, osim Impryla. Injekcije Prolutex sam dobila za 2 tjedna. Ali njih ima za kupiti u ljekarnama.

----------


## leptirica82

Vedre, žao mi je. Nadam se da će vam se za sljedeći ciklus sve poklopiti. Stalno nešto čekamo.  :Sad:

----------


## Katesplit1

Rikku, iskrene čestitke!
Jedna j.s. je uistinu dovoljna za čudo!

----------


## Medo2711

> Moj dragi se boji letenja. Jedva preživio prvi put.  ako ću sada biti kraće u Makedoniji onda ću ići zrakoplovom (ako bude letova, a nadam se da hoće). Ako ne, onda ćemo skupa autom. Prednost auta je što možeš otići kad hoćeš dok zrakoplov moraš čekati, kad ima let. A opet, zrakoplov je puno brži. Iako se ja nadam da neće ništa ukidati.  i mi ovaj put svašta nakupovali.


Mogu misliti,hihi.Mislim da nece ukinuti,nego ce rijede ici.Jer mi je cak sa autom jeftinije nego sa avionom.Jedva cekam da krenem,neznam kako vi?! :-@

----------


## branca_i

I ja jedva čekam da sve krene, ali me je iskreno i svega strah... Kako se organizirati oko posla, zbog dužeg bolovanja. Kako putovati? Auto nam je zadnja opcija, i to uz uvjet da muž ne bude radio. A ne radi već jako dugo i ako dobije posao spasiti ćemo se financijski jer lagano pucamo po šavovima. Ako krene radit neće moći dobit 15 dana slobodnog, niti pod razno. Onda auto otpada, i moram sama. A sama bi jedino avionom. Da putujemo iz Zg ne bi se puno mislila, a ovako iz Zd, imam osjećaj da ćemo krpati do tamo. Uglavnom, totalna mi je konfuzija!

----------


## Medo2711

> I ja jedva čekam da sve krene, ali me je iskreno i svega strah... Kako se organizirati oko posla, zbog dužeg bolovanja. Kako putovati? Auto nam je zadnja opcija, i to uz uvjet da muž ne bude radio. A ne radi već jako dugo i ako dobije posao spasiti ćemo se financijski jer lagano pucamo po šavovima. Ako krene radit neće moći dobit 15 dana slobodnog, niti pod razno. Onda auto otpada, i moram sama. A sama bi jedino avionom. Da putujemo iz Zg ne bi se puno mislila, a ovako iz Zd, imam osjećaj da ćemo krpati do tamo. Uglavnom, totalna mi je konfuzija!


Naravno sto pitanja u glavi.I cekanje kad ce nas zvati,uloviti ciklus,uloviti prijevoz...
 :Undecided:

----------


## Mia38

> I ja jedva čekam da sve krene, ali me je iskreno i svega strah... Kako se organizirati oko posla, zbog dužeg bolovanja. Kako putovati? Auto nam je zadnja opcija, i to uz uvjet da muž ne bude radio. A ne radi već jako dugo i ako dobije posao spasiti ćemo se financijski jer lagano pucamo po šavovima. Ako krene radit neće moći dobit 15 dana slobodnog, niti pod razno. Onda auto otpada, i moram sama. A sama bi jedino avionom. Da putujemo iz Zg ne bi se puno mislila, a ovako iz Zd, imam osjećaj da ćemo krpati do tamo. Uglavnom, totalna mi je konfuzija!


meni slično tako... trenutno me više strah nego išta drugo.... kako putovati... kaj s bolovanjem.. će mi dati bolovanje.... kaj s poslom... kaj s lijekovima... totalna zbrka u glavi...

----------


## branca_i

Da, baš nam je sve naopako. I da su najidealniji uvjeti (da nema ove korone) bilo bi nam samo po sebi stresno, a ovako je sve prestrasno.... Samo strepimo iz dana u dan, a nismo ni u postupak još krenule....

----------


## Mango123

Curke, 6 dan od et, izluduje me cekanje! Simptoma nema nikakvih tj neznam ni kakvi bi trebali biti! Prvi et za sav niz godina.

----------


## branca_i

> Curke, 6 dan od et, izluduje me cekanje! Simptoma nema nikakvih tj neznam ni kakvi bi trebali biti! Prvi et za sav niz godina.


Nemoj se puno zamarati sa simptomima jer nema pravila. A i obično smo toliko nafilane sa svakakvim hormonima, lijekovima da ne znaš o čega je što. Držim fige na najjače za veeeliku betu!!!!

----------


## Mango123

Hvala, nadamo se da ce tako i zavrsiti, samo tih simptoma nigdje! Prosla sam sve po postovima forumasica, mozda je samo rano jos..

----------


## LaraLana

Mango vec ti je branca napisala za simptome. Bas nema pravila i znaci mogu biti a i ne. Netko ima sve simptome trudnoce a nije trudna a netko apsolutno nista nema od simptoma a trudna i mozda se tek kasnije onda jave.

Jesi imala transfer blastica, trodnevnih ili dvodnevnih?
Napisi nam malo o cemu se radi, donacija? Sorry mozda si pisala al tesko je sve upratiti!

P.S. Sretno  :Smile:

----------


## Mango123

Laralana ja vam pratim sve u stopu, samo nisam bas aktivna  :Smile:  isli smo na donaciju js, vracene su 3 dan 2 embrija, neznam koji su samo znam da je rekao da su odlicni. Od svog tog uzbudenja vjerojatno samo sam to zapamtila  :Smile:  prva 3 dana sam imala strasne grceve, sto je i normalno predpostavljam + od terapije tako da sam shvatila da moram prestati svaku sekundu traziti neki simptom. Evo danas me vise niti cikicke ne bole bas

----------


## LaraLana

Mango sve je to normalno da ne upamtis pol toga sto su rekli a isto tako je normalno i da imas grceve kao pms nesto tako a sise isto tako mogu biti osjetljive a i ne moraju pa onda opet cas jesu pa cas nisu osjetljive i tako se vrtimo u krug s tisucu upitnika iznad glave, sve sam to prosla. Nadajmo se najboljem mogucem ishodu  :Wink: 

Radis test ili cekas betu?

----------


## Mango123

Ovo mi je prvi et ikada, tako da nisam uopce znala sta me ceka.. Sad je vec 7dt i stvarno mi je puno lakse nego ovih dana.. Od jucer sve manje mislim o tome, a tako je i bolje.. Radim test u pon, a u pet je beta

----------


## LaraLana

> Ovo mi je prvi et ikada, tako da nisam uopce znala sta me ceka.. Sad je vec 7dt i stvarno mi je puno lakse nego ovih dana.. Od jucer sve manje mislim o tome, a tako je i bolje.. Radim test u pon, a u pet je beta ����������������  �


Ali pliz nekakav pravi i pouzdani test!!! Gravignost ultra ili Geratherm! 
Od CB testova samo digitalni dolazi u obzir. Ovi drugi ti daju evaporacijske crtice plave.

----------


## LaraLana

Nije mi prosla poruka.

Pliz samo nekakav pouzdani test tipa Gravignost ultra ili Geratherm! Od CB samo digitalni dolazi u obzir jer obicni drugi daju plave evaporacijske lazne crtice!

----------


## Mango123

Hvala na info  :Smile: ) ja bi uzela prvi koji stignem

----------


## branca_i

Cure, phd nalaz je dobar! Poslala dr. L na znanje. Sad samo da materijal dođe. Jupiiiii

----------


## LaraLana

> Cure, phd nalaz je dobar! Poslala dr. L na znanje. Sad samo da materijal dođe. Jupiiiii


Juuuuppiii branca, ma bas mi je drago. Sad polako dalje  :Wink:

----------


## LaraLana

> Hvala na info ) ja bi uzela prvi koji stignem


Ne znam u kojem si gradu al obicno ti gradske ljekarne imaju ova oba. A Farmacia je cesce imala samo Geratherm.
Nemoj hodati bezveze to sam htjela reci. Nazovi slobodno par ljekarni i pitaj dal imaju, tako sam i ja dok nisam nasla Gravignost ultra...on je oko 70 kn. Geratherm je mislim oko 35, 40 kn.

----------


## Medo2711

> Cure, phd nalaz je dobar! Poslala dr. L na znanje. Sad samo da materijal dođe. Jupiiiii


Odlicno,evo vidis.Bas mi je drago...sad cekamo :Kiss:

----------


## branca_i

Stvarno sad osjećam neku pozitivu, i jedva čekam da sve krene.... Danas je dobar dan! Cure, bit ce nam burna i uzbudljiva jesen!  :Very Happy: 
E da, i CA najavila u 10. mj. linije za Skopje, i ostale europske gradove...

----------


## Medo2711

> Stvarno sad osjećam neku pozitivu, i jedva čekam da sve krene.... Danas je dobar dan! Cure, bit ce nam burna i uzbudljiva jesen! 
> E da, i CA najavila u 10. mj. linije za Skopje, i ostale europske gradove...


Jedva cekamoooo  :Very Happy:

----------


## Senka43

Drage cure,pozdrav svima.Juce sam operisala u Sistini miom i dr "prosirio"malo uterus da bi,kako kaze,imalo mesta za bebu jer misli da su dosadasnji embriotransferi zato bili neuspesni.
Nakon operacije mi je bas lose bilo od anestezije.Jedva sam dosla sebi.Zato je danas ok.Nema nekih posebnih bolova ili problema

----------


## Mango123

Mi smo sada isli preko Air Serbia. 6300kn karte nismo mogli kupiti povratne zbog datuma povratka a i nismo znali koliko dugo cemo ostati. Preskupoo

----------


## Mango123

Senka brz oporavak  :Smile:  i da se sve zavrsi pozitivno

----------


## Senka43

> Senka brz oporavak  i da se sve zavrsi pozitivno


Hvala Mango.I tebi puno srece❤❤❤

----------


## branca_i

Senka, dobro da ide sve na bolje. Spremaš se za svoju bebicu, to je najvažnije. Drži se i brzo ozdravi!  :Heart:

----------


## branca_i

Cure, sad mi se javio dr. L. Pitao kad mi je slijedeća menstruacija i da će mi u ponedjeljak poslati protokol. M mi dolazi uskoro, 24., 25. 9. Sad ne hvata lagana frka! Ne znam je li to znači da je materijal došao pa mogu startati već drugi tjedan ili je to pitao onako okvirno...  :Unsure:

----------


## Medo2711

> Cure, sad mi se javio dr. L. Pitao kad mi je slijedeća menstruacija i da će mi u ponedjeljak poslati protokol. M mi dolazi uskoro, 24., 25. 9. Sad ne hvata lagana frka! Ne znam je li to znači da je materijal došao pa mogu startati već drugi tjedan ili je to pitao onako okvirno...


Moguce da ti stiglo..pitaj :Smile: Jos bolje nema cekanja...odmah po dijecicu.Sta ces cekati 25.10 ako ti dolazi svakih mj dana.Velika razlika 10 i mj dana :Kiss:

----------


## Medo2711

> Drage cure,pozdrav svima.Juce sam operisala u Sistini miom i dr "prosirio"malo uterus da bi,kako kaze,imalo mesta za bebu jer misli da su dosadasnji embriotransferi zato bili neuspesni.
> Nakon operacije mi je bas lose bilo od anestezije.Jedva sam dosla sebi.Zato je danas ok.Nema nekih posebnih bolova ili problema


Super da si to rijesila,sad se odmori i u nove pobjede :Kiss:

----------


## branca_i

> Moguce da ti stiglo..pitajJos bolje nema cekanja...odmah po dijecicu.Sta ces cekati 25.10 ako ti dolazi svakih mj dana.Velika razlika 10 i mj dana


Ma da, naravno, imaš pravo. Bolje i prije ovako, nego čekat da se opet koji polip uvali di mu nije mjesto. Tako sam zadnja dva ivf-a odmah jurila da ih preduhitrimo, hehe.... 
Pitala sam ga u mailu je li došlo, pa sad čekam da odgovori. A Boban nam se u ovu prošlu nedjelju bio javio da izaberemo donora.

----------


## Senka43

> Senka, dobro da ide sve na bolje. Spremaš se za svoju bebicu, to je najvažnije. Drži se i brzo ozdravi!


Hvala Branca.Pozdrav i podrska tebi❤❤❤

----------


## leptirica82

branca,
Bravoooo!!!!  A uskoro i put Makedonije.  :Smile:  samo neka se nešto dešava.  :Smile: 
Rikku, kako nam ti trudnice?  :Smile:

----------


## Medo2711

> Ma da, naravno, imaš pravo. Bolje i prije ovako, nego čekat da se opet koji polip uvali di mu nije mjesto. Tako sam zadnja dva ivf-a odmah jurila da ih preduhitrimo, hehe.... 
> Pitala sam ga u mailu je li došlo, pa sad čekam da odgovori. A Boban nam se u ovu prošlu nedjelju bio javio da izaberemo donora.


Tako.. samo ti idi lijepo...oho onda znaci stize materijal...jupiiii.Onda ce nas sigurno kako reko sredinom 10 mj.Ta bar tako dode,ja isto trebam dobiti krajem mj to bi bilo super..  :Very Happy:

----------


## branca_i

Dr. L. mi je odgovorio da mora provjerit za materijal pa mi javi u ponedjeljak.
Mislim da će mi M uraniti ovaj mjesec, što zbog operacije, što stresa.  :Sad:

----------


## Rikku

> Rikku, kako nam ti trudnice?


Ja sam dobro, ušla sam u 6.tjedan i nemam zasad nikakvih simptoma. Išla sam jučer na prvi uzv privatno, vidjela se ona neka gest.vrećića i žuto tijelo, uglavnom točkica  :Smile:  

Idući tjedan ću ići soc. ginekologici da ju pitam za bolovanje. Ovaj privatni ginekolog mi je rekao da ako se dobro osjećam, da slobodno nastavim raditi. No eto, još se ja nekako bojim poveseliti sve dok prođe ovaj rizični period, onda ću se malo opustiti. Još uvijek kao da ne vjerujem da sam trudna. 

Iščekujem 10.mjesec i sve vaše postupke, bogme će ih biti, i moraju svi biti uspješni, jednostavno moraju. Držat ću svima fige i pratiti vaše obavijesti. Ajmooooo :D

----------


## Mango123

Draga Rikku, iako ne komentiram cesto, pratim svaku objavu. Tako sam sretna zbog tebe, nakon svih onih negativnih testova LUDILOO!! ❤️ Ja sam danas 8dpt i test je negativan, znam da je rano al nisam mogla izdržati, ne brine me sad taj minus. Dajte mi savjet. Sestra mi je rekla da mogu prolutex i clexane davati si u rame i u stomak. Ja si dajem u rame, al me sad brine da mozda ipak postoji razlika, pa ako znate mozda bila bih zahvalna jer me to pocelo muciti. Imala sam 3 laporatomije i jednostavno ne mogu u stomak nikako. Nije opravdanje, ali pozli mi cim se priblizim stomaku i ne mogu, ne ide.

----------


## LaraLana

Mango mozes clexane slobodno u rame. Ja sam u bolnici dobivala u rame nakon carskog. Vjerojatno je tako i za Prolutex....ne vidim zasto ne bi moglo i to.
Mozes i u bedro.
Test ponovi svakako...zapravo obavezno. Ovaj se ne priznaje  :Wink:

----------


## Mango123

Hvala puno LaraLana. Bas mi je lakse, jer me to bas brinulo. Ovaj se nikako ne priznaje, a i ocekivala sam da ce biti negativan. Ponoviti cu za 2-3 dana ako ne bude +, onda cekamo betu.. Hvalaaa

----------


## Mango123

Cureee, 9dpt pozitivan test!!! Jos nije gotovo znam, alii aliii srceee ce mi iskoocitiiii

----------


## LaraLana

> Cureee, 9dpt pozitivan test!!! Jos nije gotovo znam, alii aliii srceee ce mi iskoocitiiii


Opaaaa bravoooo! Cestitam od srca  :Heart: 

Koji test si danas radila?

----------


## Mango123

Hvalaaa ❤️❤️ prva jutarnja gravignost mini, jedva vidljiva sjena, ponovila isti taj za 3 sata negativan (popila sam brdo tekucine u meduvremenu), i onda opet nakon par sati clearblue-ultrarano otkrivanje, odmah pokazao dvije crte

----------


## Rikku

Ohooo, imamo onda još jednu trudnicuuuuu, bravo  :Smile: 

Krenulo je sad s dobrim rezultatima, mora onda uspjeti i svima koji idu u 10.mjesecu. Evo toga još malo :Smile:

----------


## Medo2711

Mango123 cestitam od srca
Bas lijepo krenulo...cekamo da krene na jesen sa plusicima... :Very Happy: D
Rikku glavno da je sve ok i da si otisla uzv.Budes vidjela sta ti kaze soc.gin jer trebas cuvanje trudnoce.. :Kiss:

----------


## branca_i

Mango123, čestitam!!! Super vijesti!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Neka se samo nastavi pozitivan niz!

----------


## Mango123

Hvala vam!! Nadam se da ce i beta biti takva! Krenule smo sa plusevima, a tako ce i nastaviti, sigurna sam!! Drzim vaam fige svima!

----------


## leptirica82

Mango123,
čestitam od srca!!!
Krenuo je pozitivan niz. Jupiii!!  :Smile:   :Kiss:

----------


## domaćica

> Cure, phd nalaz je dobar! Poslala dr. L na znanje. Sad samo da materijal dođe. Jupiiiii



Jupiiii, jako mi je drago Branca!!!

----------


## branca_i

Još ne javljaju da li je materijal došao.... Sva sam na iglama jer M samo što nije došla.  :Shock:  Ne znam jeli startam skoro... Nekako mi se čini da nema šanse ako smo birali donora prije tjedan dana da je došlo. Mislim da me dr. L pitao okvirno za M kad dolazi.

----------


## LaraLana

> Još ne javljaju da li je materijal došao.... Sva sam na iglama jer M samo što nije došla.  Ne znam jeli startam skoro... Nekako mi se čini da nema šanse ako smo birali donora prije tjedan dana da je došlo. Mislim da me dr. L pitao okvirno za M kad dolazi.


Draga napisi Bobanu na Whatsapp ili Viber, prije ce ti on odgovoriti.
Reci da znamo i mi planirati zbog svojih obveza itd.
Bez ustrucavanja i da se vise ne mislis jel je ili nije.

----------


## Medo2711

> Još ne javljaju da li je materijal došao.... Sva sam na iglama jer M samo što nije došla.  Ne znam jeli startam skoro... Nekako mi se čini da nema šanse ako smo birali donora prije tjedan dana da je došlo. Mislim da me dr. L pitao okvirno za M kad dolazi.


Kako to da niste na kozultacijama birali donatora ili?Ja sam Bobanu slala na viber kad bi materjal mogo stici.Odgovorio za 2 min...hahaha...

----------


## vedre

Mango bravo za plus. Vibramo za dalje

----------


## branca_i

> Kako to da niste na kozultacijama birali donatora ili?Ja sam Bobanu slala na viber kad bi materjal mogo stici.Odgovorio za 2 min...hahaha...


Tek nam se nakon skoro 2 mjeseca od konzultacija javio s donorima. Mislim da je netko tu pisao da je i njima naknadno slao mail o tome. Ne znam da li je takva procedura samo kad su donori u pitanju. Na konzultacijama nas je pitao samo za krvne grupe i imamo li kakve želje, prijedloge i to... Evo sam mu na viber poslala poruku prije sat i po, i sad čekam. Sad sam se smirila na kraju, valjda od toliko čekanja... Hehe... Ma sad sam već uvjerena da je malo vjerojatno da je u tako kratkom vremenu došlo.

----------


## LF2

Čestitam Mango. Presretna sam  :Kiss:

----------


## leptirica82

branca,
mi smo kod njega birali krvnu grupu. Naknadno se javio s malom gdje je poslao donore i da odlučimo. Pretpostavljam da treba vremena dok nađe donora, pogotovo ako ima nekih želja. Iako ih mi baš nismo nešto imali. Mi smo duže čekali, ali zato što je taman bila otišla narudžba. Možda si ti ušla u zadnji tren s narudžbom pa će stići puno prije. Nadam se da je tako. Vjerujem da će Boban brzo odgovoriti. Stvarno je dostupan.

----------


## branca_i

Na prvi tren sam se baš ufrkala, zbog aviona, posla, svega drugog oko puta, ipak je to put od bar 10 dana. Ali sad sam ok, ako bude bude. Prilagodit cemo se nekako. A i 10.mj nije daleko....

----------


## Medo2711

> Tek nam se nakon skoro 2 mjeseca od konzultacija javio s donorima. Mislim da je netko tu pisao da je i njima naknadno slao mail o tome. Ne znam da li je takva procedura samo kad su donori u pitanju. Na konzultacijama nas je pitao samo za krvne grupe i imamo li kakve želje, prijedloge i to... Evo sam mu na viber poslala poruku prije sat i po, i sad čekam. Sad sam se smirila na kraju, valjda od toliko čekanja... Hehe... Ma sad sam već uvjerena da je malo vjerojatno da je u tako kratkom vremenu došlo.


Aha,to drugacije ide sa sjemenom.Uglavnom javio ti se dr i pokrece se nesto.To je dobar znak,ak neces sada ici budes sa nama u 10 mj.Hihi,onda ce biti napeto ko film da sve cekamo bete,plusice  :Kiss:

----------


## LaraLana

Ocito je tako zbog situacije pa se nije imalo vremena niti izbora kod odabira donora sjemena. Inace koliko mi je poznato Boban je uvijek odvojio dovoljno vremena za razgovor i odabir i uzimao je u obzir zelje.

Cryos Banka je prije bila otvorena i svi su mogli vidjeti profile donora. Zbog zastite podataka se sada mora registrirati.
Ja prije vec cu uopce prvi put otici ma razgovor u Sistinu sam sama gledala donore i odabrala njih par. Kad sam razgovarala s Bobanom odmah je u startu 3 prekrizio. Jedan je vec bio narucivan za Makedoniju, jedan vise se ne mogu sjetiti a treci je bio star. Da, oni uzimaju u obzir zbroj godina muskarca i zene i krajnja neka granica je 70 godina ukupno da imaju. Kazu sto mladji donori veca je uspjesnost. Bome moj je donor jako mladi decko i izgleda da ima tu istine. 
Ukupno s pregledom kod dr. L i odmah iza razgovor i odabir s Bobanom sam ostala dobra dva sata.
Mislim da sad vise nemaju toliko bas vremena jer se zbog situacije sve nakupilo i promjenilo pa sad mailom salje donore da odlucite.

----------


## LaraLana

> Na prvi tren sam se baš ufrkala, zbog aviona, posla, svega drugog oko puta, ipak je to put od bar 10 dana. Ali sad sam ok, ako bude bude. Prilagodit cemo se nekako. A i 10.mj nije daleko....


Bit ce to sve ok i biti ces sretna kad krenes u postupak vidjet ces. Ja bar gledam kod tebe to tako evo da ti je lijepo krenulo a to je da ti je nalaz dobar.....i idemo dalje tako pozitivno  :Wink:

----------


## branca_i

LaraLana, upravo tako, samo pozitivno! I najbitnije da je nalaz dobar pa mogu krenut. A moglo je biti svašta. Baš sam danas doznala za jednu curu, mlađu od mene, što je išla isto na rutinsku jednostavnu operaciju pa ispalo da ima karcinom. Sve su joj morali vadit. Srećom je sve na vrijeme i ima dvoje dječice. Tako da, zahvalna sam da je kod mene sve prošlo kako treba. A ovo drugo, dočekat ću. Neće me se tako lako riješit... Hihi... :Smile: 

Medo, bit ce to jesen za pamćenje!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Mia38

Cestitke svima koje imaju dobre vijesti!
Ja evo cekam termin, vjerojatno slijedeci tjedan.
CA je opet ukinula neke letove... ostali su samo ponedjeljkom i petkom po 1 let.
Moze info sto se to ovjerava kod jb? Znam da je neka izjava, al kaj pise u njoj?

----------


## branca_i

Mia38, to je izjava o suglasnosti, da se slažemo sa potupkom donacije. Pisana je na makedonski, ali se može razumjeti najbitnije. I javni bilježnik ti objasni malo.

Cure, jučer me zvao Boban, naš materijal treba stići do kraja drugog tjedna. S obzirim da nam je to na knap s mojim ciklusom, a ne želim riskirati doći doli pa da to ne stigne na vrijeme idemo, nadam se, sa slijedećom M. Posli sam poslala mail dr. L kako mi je Boban rekao, i sad čekam da vidim za protokol i što on misli o svemu.

----------


## Medo2711

> Mia38, to je izjava o suglasnosti, da se slažemo sa potupkom donacije. Pisana je na makedonski, ali se može razumjeti najbitnije. I javni bilježnik ti objasni malo.
> 
> Cure, jučer me zvao Boban, naš materijal treba stići do kraja drugog tjedna. S obzirim da nam je to na knap s mojim ciklusom, a ne želim riskirati doći doli pa da to ne stigne na vrijeme idemo, nadam se, sa slijedećom M. Posli sam poslala mail dr. L kako mi je Boban rekao, i sad čekam da vidim za protokol i što on misli o svemu.


Odlicna vijest,mozda si u miru odi sa sljedecom mengom.Vidi sta dr kaze... :Very Happy:

----------


## branca_i

Evo javio dr. L. protokol. 
Danas mi je 1. dan ciklusa i od sutra počinjem s tabletama oralnog kontraceptiva koji sadrži najmanje 30 mcg Etynil estradiol - nemam pojma koje bi to mogle biti, a moja dr. ginekolog ne radi do sutra popodne. Probat ću vidjeti što kažu u ljekarni. Ove tablete bi trebala uzimati do negdje 10. 10. 
Injekcije Treptofema bi trebala početi davati od negdje 06. 10. popodne i ne prekidati. Kontrolu estradiola 15. 10. obaviti i od 16. 10. počinjem s Gonalom.
Ovo je sve prije sljedeće menge koju bi trebala dobiti oko 20. 10. i s kojom u biti idem u postupak.
Ful mi je čudan protokol. Do sad sam uvijek počinjala sa stimulacijom oko 2. dana ciklusa (u kojem ću i imati postupak). Stimulacija je tako trajala oko 10ak dana. Sad po ovom ću skoro 2 mjeseca biti hodajuća ljekarna...hehehe
Počinjem dosta prije same menge s kojom idem u postupak. A vidim da ni vi ostale baš niste imale ovakve protokole.
Ima li koja što pametno za reći, da li je koja možda ipak imala ovakav protokol, ili znate nekog da je imao?

----------


## Rikku

> Evo javio dr. L. protokol. 
> 
> Počinjem dosta prije same menge s kojom idem u postupak. A vidim da ni vi ostale baš niste imale ovakve protokole.
> Ima li koja što pametno za reći, da li je koja možda ipak imala ovakav protokol, ili znate nekog da je imao?


Nije ti to ništa čudno, i ja sam počela terapiju prije menge, a onda kad je menga došla, počela ponovo s terapijom (gonali itd.) s 3. danom ciklusa. Znaju oni što rade i sve je napravljeno prema tvojim rezultatima hormona, pregleda itd. Tako da ništa ne brini i vjeruj doktoru Lazarevskom  :Smile:

----------


## branca_i

Bila u 2 ljekarne i nisam uspila dobiti tablete... Nisu sigurni o kojima se radi. Ne znaju da li smiju biti u kombinaciji sa progesteronom, i sl., ili samo od estradiola. Traže i recept, a moja dr radi tek sutra popodne. A od sutra ih pičinjem piti. Zna li tko od vas da li su to "obične" kontracepcijske tabete kao logest i to? Poslala sam dr. L. mail, ali čisto sumnjam da još radi. Uvijek se nešto zakomplicira..... Pomagajte....

----------


## branca_i

> Nije ti to ništa čudno, i ja sam počela terapiju prije menge, a onda kad je menga došla, počela ponovo s terapijom (gonali itd.) s 3. danom ciklusa. Znaju oni što rade i sve je napravljeno prema tvojim rezultatima hormona, pregleda itd. Tako da ništa ne brini i vjeruj doktoru Lazarevskom


Rikku, jesi i ti pila takve tablete? Ako jesi koje?

----------


## Senka43

> Hvalaaa ❤️❤️ prva jutarnja gravignost mini, jedva vidljiva sjena, ponovila isti taj za 3 sata negativan (popila sam brdo tekucine u meduvremenu), i onda opet nakon par sati clearblue-ultrarano otkrivanje, odmah pokazao dvije crte


Mango,cestitke od ❤❤❤
Htela sam da pitam ima li neko ovde na sajtu da ide kod drugog doktora sem dr L u Sistini

----------


## Mango123

Branca, svaka od nas ima razlicitu terapiju a i nismo sve u istom postupku. Vjeruj dr. L jer on itekako zna sta radi. Na mail ce ti uvijek odgovoriti, nije bitno doba dana. A sto se tice terapije probaj zvati ljekarnu Filipovic u Zg, ima broj na netu.. Sretno!!
Hvalaa Senkaa ❤️ hvala vam svimaa

----------


## Mango123

Krivo sam se izrazila, htjela sam reci i da jesmo sve u istom postupku, da bi terapija bila razlicita najvjerojatnije, ne zamjeri

----------


## branca_i

Mango123, ma naravno, razumila sam sto si htjela reći. Hvala na savjetu.  :Smile: 
U Zadru sam, a kako mi tablete trebaju do sutra, nemoguća misija mi je Zagreb.... I još za peh sutra kroz jutro sam na službenom putu..... Nadam se da će se dr. L javit do tad pa da bar znam koje tablete sve mogu uzeti u obzir. U Zd nisu baš najsusretljiviji i od pomoći u ovakvim stvarima....  :Sad:  
Baš mi se zadnjih dana čini samo da nešto lovim s tim mailovima, da čekam i ništa mi ne ide od ruke..

----------


## Mango123

Razumijem te, ja bi isto bila sad na iglama. Uvjerena sam da ces sutra imati sve sto ti je potrebno i da ces poceti sa terapijom na vrijeme  :Smile:

----------


## Rikku

> Rikku, jesi i ti pila takve tablete? Ako jesi koje?


Ja sam morala piti estrofeme i primati injekcije Cetrotide prije menge, ali da, svakom je terapija prilagođena, čini mi se.

----------


## Medo2711

> Evo javio dr. L. protokol. 
> Danas mi je 1. dan ciklusa i od sutra počinjem s tabletama oralnog kontraceptiva koji sadrži najmanje 30 mcg Etynil estradiol - nemam pojma koje bi to mogle biti, a moja dr. ginekolog ne radi do sutra popodne. Probat ću vidjeti što kažu u ljekarni. Ove tablete bi trebala uzimati do negdje 10. 10. 
> Injekcije Treptofema bi trebala početi davati od negdje 06. 10. popodne i ne prekidati. Kontrolu estradiola 15. 10. obaviti i od 16. 10. počinjem s Gonalom.
> Ovo je sve prije sljedeće menge koju bi trebala dobiti oko 20. 10. i s kojom u biti idem u postupak.
> Ful mi je čudan protokol. Do sad sam uvijek počinjala sa stimulacijom oko 2. dana ciklusa (u kojem ću i imati postupak). Stimulacija je tako trajala oko 10ak dana. Sad po ovom ću skoro 2 mjeseca biti hodajuća ljekarna...hehehe
> Počinjem dosta prije same menge s kojom idem u postupak. A vidim da ni vi ostale baš niste imale ovakve protokole.
> Ima li koja što pametno za reći, da li je koja možda ipak imala ovakav protokol, ili znate nekog da je imao?


Super draga da kreces...Femoston sadrzi to sto trazis...ali provjeri ti sa doktoricom sta je najbolje.Trebali bi bas napisati neke primjere tableta koje uzimati.Odmah bi bilo lakse,nekad su i nasi ginekolozi zbunjeni sta dati.Ali dobro...Sam ti slusaj sta kaze uzimaj sve...sve ce biti to dobro

----------


## Medo2711

> Ja sam morala piti estrofeme i primati injekcije Cetrotide prije menge, ali da, svakom je terapija prilagođena, čini mi se.


Ja sam isto tako od 21 dana pocela sve do pukcije..estrofeme i onda ubacili na kraju inekcije.. :Smile:

----------


## branca_i

Cure, hvala vam puno na savjetima, stvarno ste posebne!  :Heart:  
Dr. L mi je odgovorio da mogu biti tablete u kombinaciji estradiola sa nekim drugim hormonom. Samo da sutra popodne riješim recept kod svoje gin. i nađem tablete u ljekarni i mogu početi. Nadam se da onda kreće malo zatišje (bar neko kraće vrijeme) jer me umorio sav ovaj stres. Znam da nije još pravo ni počelo, ali bar da nema panike i nervoze tjedan dana..  :cupakosu:

----------


## Medo2711

> Cure, hvala vam puno na savjetima, stvarno ste posebne!  
> Dr. L mi je odgovorio da mogu biti tablete u kombinaciji estradiola sa nekim drugim hormonom. Samo da sutra popodne riješim recept kod svoje gin. i nađem tablete u ljekarni i mogu početi. Nadam se da onda kreće malo zatišje (bar neko kraće vrijeme) jer me umorio sav ovaj stres. Znam da nije još pravo ni počelo, ali bar da nema panike i nervoze tjedan dana..


Samo opusteno i korak po korak...sad znas sta trebas uzimati.I u nove pobjede  :Kiss:

----------


## vedre

Branca, pokusaj u privatnim ljekarnama. Oni puno više izlaze u susrete. Ostavi im kauciju za tablete pa kada ti dr prepiše one ti vrate novce.

----------


## vedre

Kod mene ima 5 ljekarni ali ja uvik.idem kod jedne privatnice. Tako da sam vecinom sve radnice tamo upoznala i uvijek mi izađu u susret.

----------


## vedre

Čak su mi i fragmin davale bez ikakvog recepta

----------


## branca_i

Jučer popodne nisam imala sreće ni u državnim ni u privatnim ljekarnama. Sreća mi se ginekologica danas popodne smilovala i poslala recept za Lindynette tablete. Tako da sam prvu popila! Jupiiii
Koliko sam skužila taj duži protokol ima veze sa estradiolom i ako mi bude ok krećem s Gonalima. Duži protokol se često radi curama kojima prijeti hiperstimulacija. Moj amh je dobar, imam dosta antralnih folikula, ali sa 40 godina mislim da nema ni h od hiperstimulacije, hehe. Makar će mi biti zanimljivo ako ništa, a ja mislila da ću samo čekati novu mengu u 10.mj. Sad ću malo chillati, a onda opet frka kad se bude estradiol mjerio!  :Shock:  :Crying or Very sad:  :scared:  :cupakosu:

----------


## Mango123

Juhuuu.. Bravoo, eto ipak si uspjela.. A sad u novee pobjedee!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Mango123

14dpt 12.4 beta.. Neznam sta da mislim

----------


## branca_i

> 14dpt 12.4 beta.. Neznam sta da mislim


Draga, jesi javila dr. u Skopje? Ne znam što bi ti rekla, nisam nikad imala iskustva s betom iznad 2. Nekako mi se čini da je biokemijska.....ipak je 14.dpt...

----------


## Mango123

Jesam da, jos nista nije odg.. Za dva dana ponavljam, nadam se da ce se poduplati.. Mozda je bila kasnija implantacija

----------


## Medo2711

> Jesam da, jos nista nije odg.. Za dva dana ponavljam, nadam se da ce se poduplati.. Mozda je bila kasnija implantacija


Nadamo se da ce se duplati,ako se dupla onda je trudnoca ako ne nazalost biokemijska...drzim fige  :Smile:

----------


## LaraLana

> 14dpt 12.4 beta.. Neznam sta da mislim


Mango s obzirom da si 9 dnt imala pozitivan test nekako ocekujem da bi beta trebala biti visa. I ja kao i branca mislim nazalost da je biokemijska. To je ipak danas 17 dan od ovulacije jer su trodnevni embriji u pitanju.
Nis, sacekaj sto ce ti dr odgovoriti.

P.S. jesi dobro procitala nalaz bete. Mislim svasta se moze dogoditi, nemoj se ljutiti sto te pitam al od stresa i euforije mozemo i krivo vidjeti.

----------


## Mango123

LaraLana nazalost jesam. 12.4 IU/L
mozda ipak nekim cudom to zavrsi dobro.. Ali koliko sam citala..

----------


## branca_i

Mango123, javi što kaže dr. , i obavezno kad ponoviš betu. Drzim fige da se ipak čudo desi... U ovim našim "vodama" zaista ima čuda i iznenađenja, tako da ne odustajemo dok god ima nade...  :grouphug:

----------


## Mango123

Sama sam si kriva. Napravila sam 19 testova nisam ni pomislila da se tako nesto moze desiti. Dr je rekao da ponovim sutra betu, da se nekada zna desiti da laboratorijski nalazi nekada ne prepoznaju odmah pravu vrijednost. Nastavljam sa terapijom do sutra. S obzirom da mi je ovo prvi et ikada u ovih 5god, nikad vise mi nece pasti na pamet veseliti se testu. Da ste me pitale prije 7 dana dali znam sta je biokemijska, rekla bi staaa sta je to?! Trebala sam se informirati vise i to je to. 5god IVF-a, nikad nisam dosla do transfera, jednom do punkcije, prazna js. Trebala sam citati puno puno ranije. Osjecam se bas uzasno i grozno da sam si dala takvu nadu i zaletila se i to je to kao ja sam trudna. Jupii. Uffff

----------


## Senka43

Mango,navijam da je trudnoca❤❤❤

----------


## ruska1986

Nemoj se odmah bedirat! Dobro je da si svjesna situacije i da ona nije bas najsjajnija ali mozda se sve jos moze promijenit! Izvadi ti betu jos jednom pa ces vidit.. Drzim ti fige!

----------


## branca_i

Mango123, nemoj biti tako stroga prema sebi. Svi prolazimo svakakve osjećaje u ovim postupcima. Ja sam sklona više onim pesimističnim mislima pa sebe bacim u crnjak i nabijem si paniku više nego sto trebam. Jednostavno sve je to normalno jer prolazimo svakakve situacije, razočaranja i hrpetinu hormona da je nekad baš teško se kontrolirati. Ja znam da sam se baš dosta promijenila sa svim pokušajima i postupcima, mojim i muževim operacijama, da se nekad ne prepoznajem.

----------


## leptirica82

Mango, drži se. Čekaj nalaz bete. Slažem se, nemoj biti stroga prema sebi. Svi smo mi ljudi i iščekujemo taj test koji nam znači neopisivo puno i normalno je da se veseliš pogotovo ako polaže crtu. Držim fige. Mislimo na tebe.  :Kiss:

----------


## Mango123

Hvala vam na rijecima.. Nista od ovog puta. Idemo dalje. Ja vas pratim i javljam se sa novostima  :Heart:

----------


## LF2

Mango, sve bi mi tako napravile. Prvo što treba napraviti je ponoviti betu.
Ja sam prvi svoj IVF radila test 6dnt i pala u depru. 
Nažalost, imala sam 4-5 biokemijskih trudnoca gdje bi počelo sa niskim betama, koje bi se čak i duplale i krenule padati. 
Nemoj se obeshrabriti jer i te biokemijske su jedna vrsta "dijagnostike" za tvoje daljnje postupke.
Trenutno ležim u bolnici i na anamnezi mi stoji da 6 trudnoća, poroda nula. Ja sam mislila da oni ne broje te biokemijske, samo vanmaterničnu. Zato su i digli malo paniku iz predostrožnosti. Čisto zbog svega što sam prošla. 
Što se tiče testova, osobno im ne vjerujem, za te novce bolje platiti betu koja ionako prva reagira.

----------


## Mango123

LF2 ponovila sam jutros betu, pala je. Od danas prekidam sa terapijom. Zao mi je da si toliko puta to prosla. Dali mozda postoje neke pretrage sa kojima se moze ustanoviti razlog ili kako poboljsati stvari da do toga ne dode? Mozda je glupo pitanje, ali meni je to sasvim novo nesto.. Hvala ti na ohrabrenju, znam da ima uvijek kome je jos i gore nego meni. Nikad nisam pisala ovdje o dijagnozama, operacijama itd da ne gusim temu. S druge strane, znam da je i ta biokemijska uspjeh.. Nije sve tako crno :Very Happy:

----------


## LF2

Žao mi je stvarno. Ali ako tako mora biti, vjeruj mi, bolje da pada i što prije dođe na nulu. Nema razloga, radila sam sve moguće pretrage od krvnih nalaza, imunoloških, trombofilije do histeroskopije.
Teško je kod tih idiopatskih neplodnosti jer nemaju uzrok i dijagnozu.
S druge strane kažu da oko 70% žena su imale biokemijsku trudnoću barem jednom a da nisu znale, tipa kasni menga, i to je to. 
Meni su najčešće govorili da je to neka prirodna selekcija i da se jednostavno kromosomi ne poslože.
Nažalost, dijagnostički jedna im ne znači ništa. Tek kod tih ponavljajućih biokemijskih počinju tražiti razloge.

----------


## LaraLana

Mango cure su sve napisale pa da ne ponavljam. LF ti je iz prve ruke evo napisala svoje iskustvo nazalost.
Zao mi je draga al gledaj to tako da je kad vec nije uspjelo da pravilno pada beta vec da se nedaj boze zakompliciralo s vanmatericnom.
Cijeli ovaj put nas je velika borba i nemoze se covjek opustiti do kraja jer cijela trudnoca danas je nazalost rizicna a ne samo pocetak.

*LF* da sve bude u redu i da u miru docekas porod  :Wink: 
Nadam se da nije nis ozbiljno. Koliko brojis jos do kraja?

----------


## Medo2711

Mango123 zao mi je,glavu gore idemo dalje..
Kod tebe bila donacija jajnih ili?

----------


## LF2

> *LF* da sve bude u redu i da u miru docekas porod 
> Nadam se da nije nis ozbiljno. Koliko brojis jos do kraja?


S 31 tjedan sam se otvorila jedan prst i predostrožnosti radi. Daj bože izdržimo do 34 tjedna i bit će super. Još više izdržimo, još bolje.
Bit će sve u redu. Malo sam bila predobro  :Smile:

----------


## LF2

Zapravo, smotana sam. S 30 tjedana sam se otvorila. Sad sam 31 i pol.

----------


## Mango123

Dada kod mene donacija js. Idemo daljee ai drzim nam fige svimaaa...

----------


## branca_i

LF2, drzi se, bit ce sve ok, mora, nakon tolike borbe. Jedva čekamo da nam javiš kako nema boljeg osjećaja nego drzati to malo čudo u svojim rukama!  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## LF2

Hvala ti. 
Točno to, nakon svega što smo prošli...samo pozitivno ♥️ i bit će sve ok.

----------


## Medo2711

> Hvala ti. 
> Točno to, nakon svega što smo prošli...samo pozitivno ♥️ i bit će sve ok.


Neka sve prode kako treba i cuvaj se..na nama uskoro sretno na bilo.Cekamo poziv❤

----------


## LF2

Medo, imaš smrznute?

----------


## Medo2711

> Medo, imaš smrznute?


Ne,ja idem prvi put.Cekam da me zovu kad stignu jajne stanice.

----------


## LF2

Jao...bože što sam ja smotana. Stvarno oprosti. Sve vas imam na pameti, al se ovih dva tjedna skroz pogubila.
Mango, imaš smrznute?

----------


## Medo2711

> Jao...bože što sam ja smotana. Stvarno oprosti. Sve vas imam na pameti, al se ovih dva tjedna skroz pogubila.
> Mango, imaš smrznute?


Sve ok,,hahaha.Ko ce vise sve pamtiti..samo cemo pamtiti plusice  :Kiss:

----------


## LaraLana

> S 31 tjedan sam se otvorila jedan prst i predostrožnosti radi. Daj bože izdržimo do 34 tjedna i bit će super. Još više izdržimo, još bolje.
> Bit će sve u redu. Malo sam bila predobro


Neka si ti tu kod njih i bit ce sve kak treba. Nego sto vec ce te izdrzati sigurno i do termina, mislim da udjete po tjednima u termin.
Tocno znam sto je ta hospitalizacija. Ja sam imala problem da mi je se cerviks iznenada skratio na pola trudnoce tocno od pregleda do pregleda pa sam na kraju lijepo rodila u 39-om tt.
Bit ce to sve dobro  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## LF2

Bit će ok. Na kraju ću se i ja poroditi u terminu.
Samo pozitiva♥️

----------


## Mango123

Eto mene.. Nasli smo uzrok.. Zoster!

----------


## Medo2711

> Eto mene.. Nasli smo uzrok.. Zoster!


Mozes nam malo pojasniti i sta je to?

----------


## Mango123

Virusna podkozna infekcija. Herpes zoster, najcesce dolazi zbog pada imuniteta. Sa tim virusom bi svakako doslo do spontanog, jer ga on izaziva.. Tako bi zavrsilo kako god.. Sta je tu je.. Nismo mogli to sprijeciti, jer se tesko prepozna tek nakon nekoliko dana.

----------


## jelena.O

Jesi bila s nekim u kontaktu s kozicama skoro?

----------


## Mango123

Koliko znam nisam..prvi put sam ga dobila prije dvije godine, od tada nista sve do sada.

----------


## jelena.O

Je on ostaje u tijelu ,koja terapija?
Znači baš zoster ,ne simplex?

----------


## Mango123

Bas zoster. 10 tableta dnevno herplexima, jaki vitamini i puder. Neznam kako ide dalje ako se ne smiri, ma da mi se sa jucer na danas jos vise aktivirao

----------


## Mango123

Dada zoster ostaje, jednom kad ga dobijes, uvijek je prisutan. Nisam obracala paznju na to jer sam ga imala prije 2god niti na kraj pameti mi nije bio. Primjetila sam par dana prije transfera, ali nebi ga mogao nitko prepoznati, ni ja nisam bila 100%sigurna dok se nije pojacao, a et je do tada vec bio napravljen

----------


## LF2

Mango, super da ste skužili. Odradili ste najveći dio posla. Sada samo hrabro dalje.

----------


## jelena.O

I koje su simptome imala?

----------


## Mango123

Poslala sam ti inboks, da ne gusim temu
LF2 da sada ovo treba pustiti iza sebe, ne misliti zasto bas sad se desilo. Srediti se pomalo i krenuti u nove pobjede.

----------


## Medo2711

Kako si to okrila brisom ili uzv pregledom?

----------


## Mango123

Medo, to je na vratu izvana i vidi se, ne treba uzv. Zao mi je ako sam nekog uzrujala, nisam htjela reci da ce netko od vas to imati ili dobiti samo sam htjela reci da znamo razlog zbog cega se meni to desilo. Nemojtee da vas to brineee..

----------


## Medo2711

> Medo, to je na vratu izvana i vidi se, ne treba uzv. Zao mi je ako sam nekog uzrujala, nisam htjela reci da ce netko od vas to imati ili dobiti samo sam htjela reci da znamo razlog zbog cega se meni to desilo. Nemojtee da vas to brineee..


Nisi,nego nisam cula za taj naziv.Onda sam skuzila herpes da je to.Glavno da ste nasli uzrocnik.Sad cete to rijesiti.Sad malo vitamina ubacite za imunitet.I onda u ove pobjede  :Kiss:

----------


## Medo2711

Cure zvao Boban dosle stanice...jupiii❤

----------


## branca_i

Jojjj Medoooo superrr!!! Jesi se javila dr. L.?
Nadam se da će i sjeme doći ovaj tjedan kako je rekao Boban....

----------


## Medo2711

> Jojjj Medoooo superrr!!! Jesi se javila dr. L.?
> Nadam se da će i sjeme doći ovaj tjedan kako je rekao Boban....


Sad cu kad dodem sa posla,poslat email...ocito ce sve stici.Jajne su trebala sredinom ali eto uranile  :Very Happy:

----------


## Medo2711

Dobila sam terapiju,to pocinjem sa prvim danom ciklusa.Znaci ovaj mj idem,kad dobim. :Very Happy: 
Koja od vas isto ide ovaj mj?

----------


## branca_i

> Dobila sam terapiju,to pocinjem sa prvim danom ciklusa.Znaci ovaj mj idem,kad dobim.
> Koja od vas isto ide ovaj mj?


Ja bi trebala... Već pijem one kontracepcijske tablete, a od drugog tjedna počinjem Treptofem. Onda vadim estradiol oko 15.og i ako bude ok startam s Gonalima. Tad bi i trebala brzo dobiti mengu. Uglavnom, na dugom sam protokolu.... Nadam se da ce mi estradiol biti dobar i da neću zbog toga odgađati postupak....

----------


## Medo2711

> Ja bi trebala... Već pijem one kontracepcijske tablete, a od drugog tjedna počinjem Treptofem. Onda vadim estradiol oko 15.og i ako bude ok startam s Gonalima. Tad bi i trebala brzo dobiti mengu. Uglavnom, na dugom sam protokolu.... Nadam se da ce mi estradiol biti dobar i da neću zbog toga odgađati postupak....


Odlicno,drzim fige.Mozda se sretnemo. :Smile:

----------


## branca_i

> Odlicno,drzim fige.Mozda se sretnemo.


Da, to bi bilo fora!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Medo2711

Moze mi ko reci dal mi moze gin.dati injekcije na recept ili bas moram do svoje mpo.dr u Petrovu?Jer mi je tamo istekla D1 uputnica.

----------


## leptirica82

Curke,
čitam i pozdravljam vas. Mi smo u nekakvim radovima plus posao i ne stižem ništa. Vidim da je sve krenulo. Neka je konačno.  :Smile:

----------


## branca_i

Cure, evo Boban javio, i sjeme je došlo! Jupiiiii

----------


## Medo2711

> Cure, evo Boban javio, i sjeme je došlo! Jupiiiii


Odlicno,kada kreces  :Smile:

----------


## branca_i

> Odlicno,kada kreces


Nadam se ovaj mjesec.... Samo da estradiol bude dobar.

----------


## branca_i

Cure koje ste bile u apartmanima imate prijedlog za koji? Koliko se sjećam Rikku i Leptirica, vi ste bile u privatnom smještaju?

----------


## leptirica82

Ajme, svi ćemo u 10 mj. Mi planiramo na FET, ak bu sve ok.  :Smile: 
Bili u privatnom smještaju, uzeli apartman. A do bolnice išli taksijem. Sada razmišljam hotel ili taksi. Ako uspijem uskladiti avion, možda ću i sama jer ne znam hoće muž uspjeti dobiti go. 
Što vam rekli, za lijekove, stimulacije? Morate cijelo vrijeme biti dolje ili vas ovdje mogu pratiti?

----------


## branca_i

> Ajme, svi ćemo u 10 mj. Mi planiramo na FET, ak bu sve ok. 
> Bili u privatnom smještaju, uzeli apartman. A do bolnice išli taksijem. Sada razmišljam hotel ili taksi. Ako uspijem uskladiti avion, možda ću i sama jer ne znam hoće muž uspjeti dobiti go. 
> Što vam rekli, za lijekove, stimulacije? Morate cijelo vrijeme biti dolje ili vas ovdje mogu pratiti?


Ja sam već tjedan dana na kontracepcijskim tabletama, a od utorka, srijede krećem s Treptofemom. 15.og bi trebala vadit estradiol i ako bude ok počinjem sutradan s Gonalima. Tablete sam počela 2.dan ciklusa i piti ću ih još oko tjedan dana. Mengu bi trebala dobiti 20.og, ali sad više ne znam zbog tih tableta. Dugi mi je protokol, do sad prvi put, pa mi je sve novo i nepoznato. A ako bude sve ok i krenem s Gonalima nastojat cu čim prije doli. Volila bi obavit 1.uzv u RH, ali ne znam s obzirom na avion. Malo mi je i nezgodno jer u Zd i nema baš neke opcije za folekulometrije, a pogotovo ako padne vikend. A Petrova nam baš nije izvediva. Leptirice jesi bila zadovoljna sa apartmanom? Jesi ga našla preko Bookinga? Mi ćemo doli biti najmanje 10ak dana pa bi ovaj put tako, što zbog malo većeg komoda, kuhanja, a i bauljanja po centru.

----------


## leptirica82

Bili zadovoljni. Na ok lokaciji. Mi smo uzeli Luxury apartments. Imali priv parking u dvorištu koji se nije plaćao. Bilo nam je to bitno jer smo išli autom. Čisto, uredno.  :Smile:

----------


## LaraLana

Cure pratim vas i citam......sretno svima!

*Rikku* daj curama info za apartman. Jesi isla na uzv?

----------


## Rikku

Nažalost, javljam da ništa ni od moje trudnoće. U 8.tjednu srce ne kuca pa moram u srijedu i petak na pobačaj tabletama. Ništa, idemo opet u MK po neku novu sreću.

----------


## branca_i

> Nažalost, javljam da ništa ni od moje trudnoće. U 8.tjednu srce ne kuca pa moram u srijedu i petak na pobačaj tabletama. Ništa, idemo opet u MK po neku novu sreću.


Joj Rikku kako mi je žao! Nemam riječi.... samo da se držiš..  :grouphug:

----------


## vedre

Joj Rikku žao mi je. Drži se.

----------


## leptirica82

Rikku,
žao mi je. Ne mogu ni zamisliti kako ti je.  :Sad:

----------


## LaraLana

> Nažalost, javljam da ništa ni od moje trudnoće. U 8.tjednu srce ne kuca pa moram u srijedu i petak na pobačaj tabletama. Ništa, idemo opet u MK po neku novu sreću.


Rikku neizmjerno mi je zao  :Sad: 
Jos kad se sjetim kako si se napatila nakon anestezije, ne znam sto bi ti pametno rekla osim glavu gore i drz se.

----------


## LF2

Rikku, jako mi je žao.

----------


## Medo2711

Zao mi je jako...saljem zagljaj veliki i idemo dalje svi skupa  :Kiss:

----------


## Bambina1

Rikku, zao mi je. Drzi se

----------


## Senka43

Rikku,zao mi je

----------


## Rikku

Hvala svima, jako ste drage  :Smile: 
Ja sam danas popila prvu turu tableta za pobačaj, čekam petak drugu turu i onda kreće izbacivanje ploda. Onda ću opet Vrčiću po novi zahtjev i konzultacije koliko moram čekati na novi postupak, što s 4 ciste koje su mi se stvorile tijekom stimulacije, je li dobro da odem na neku kontracepciju itd. Uglavnom, čekam da mi tijelo izbaci plod da znam da je ta priča gotova i da krećem dalje. 

Cijelo vrijeme sam imala neki unutarnji osjećaj da će ovako završiti, ne mogu to objasniti. Bilo je sve problematično od početka. Nadam se da ću na drugom postupku dobiti više folikula i da će tijelo bolje reagirati. 

Svakako se nastavlja ova moja makedonska priča, a pratim i sve vas, bit će lijepih iščekivanja svima :Smile:

----------


## domaćica

Rikku žao mi je i drži se!

----------


## Medo2711

> Hvala svima, jako ste drage 
> Ja sam danas popila prvu turu tableta za pobačaj, čekam petak drugu turu i onda kreće izbacivanje ploda. Onda ću opet Vrčiću po novi zahtjev i konzultacije koliko moram čekati na novi postupak, što s 4 ciste koje su mi se stvorile tijekom stimulacije, je li dobro da odem na neku kontracepciju itd. Uglavnom, čekam da mi tijelo izbaci plod da znam da je ta priča gotova i da krećem dalje. 
> 
> Cijelo vrijeme sam imala neki unutarnji osjećaj da će ovako završiti, ne mogu to objasniti. Bilo je sve problematično od početka. Nadam se da ću na drugom postupku dobiti više folikula i da će tijelo bolje reagirati. 
> 
> Svakako se nastavlja ova moja makedonska priča, a pratim i sve vas, bit će lijepih iščekivanja svima


Nazalost sve to nas ceka...nikad nije borba gotova nazalost.Samo ti slusaj svoje tijelo i odmori i kreni dalje po svoju mrvicu... :Kiss:

----------


## Fanjitis

Drage damice, 

Napokon da se i ja prikljucim pisanju a ne samo citanju svih vasih postova.
U ponedjeljak idem u MK na drugi  pokusaj (prvi je bio IUI i nije uspio) preko IVF
Zasad imam sve pod kontrolom osim smjestaja. Jel itko bio u apartman Ilija - kontakt sam dobila od dr.Bobana? Ne mogu naci na netu nista o njemu... a vidim i preporuke za Luxury apartment u centru koji se cini zasad skroz dobar...
hoce li jos koja od vas bit tamo 12-23/10 pa da bar kafesito neki popijemo?

----------


## LaraLana

*LF* kako ste? Sad si vec puna 33 tt jel tako, znaci u 34 tt si sad vec ako cemo ispravno kako se govori.

----------


## Medo2711

Nazalost ja odgadam ovaj mj.Jer sam iznenada dobila ranije i nisam imala kod sebe injekcije da si dam a dobila popodne ko zna dal se i racuna prvi dan.Ali nema veze sta je tu je.Tako da cu pricekati sljedecu m.Jer bas ovaj mj dobijem 10 dana ranije inace su cijele godine redovne i bas ovaj mj.Sve mi poremetilo...tako da cekamo 11 mj u miru i u pripremi...

----------


## Medo2711

Moze mi ko reci jel trebam sta produziti ili vrijede svi papiri od hzzo?hvala

----------


## leptirica82

Medo, možda možeš i sutra početi s pikanjem. Mislim da se poslijepodne iza 17, 18h računa idući dan kao prvi. Ako ti vrijedi HZZO onda ne trebaš. Ako je pred istek onda im pošalješ obavijest.

----------


## leptirica82

Curke, pitanje za FET.
Pratim uzv. Sutra idem ujutro pa bi trebala u pon poslijepodne. Što ako pukne između ta dva dana, a vjerojatno hoće, kako dr znaju kad je puknuo (koji dan) ili pretpostavljaju?
Na koliko obično puca folikul?
Npr. pukne u subotu, transfer je utorak (sub se ne računa)? Riječ je o trodnevnom.  :Smile:

----------


## Medo2711

> Medo, možda možeš i sutra početi s pikanjem. Mislim da se poslijepodne iza 17, 18h računa idući dan kao prvi. Ako ti vrijedi HZZO onda ne trebaš. Ako je pred istek onda im pošalješ obavijest.


Cula se sa dr.reko je ako nije prava menga onda preskacemo ciklus.Sad odem na wc nis posebno.Tako da ocito nije prava menga nego sta ja znam... :Very Happy:  Hvala ti,znaci 90 dana od kad sam dobila rijesenje vrijedi?

----------


## leptirica82

Zašto preskačete ciklus ak nije prava menga?
Mislim da ti na prvoj str. rješenja piše do kada vrijedi. Jedno 2 tjedna pred istek im pošalji na mail zahtjev za produljenje, na ino@hzzo.hr. I na adresu dobiješ produženje.

----------


## Medo2711

Hvala ti,to znam da moram na taj email.Nego mi ovo nije bilo jasno sta treba.Tako mi je reko dr. Neznam,zeli da sve bude kako treba.Tako je napisao.Pricekat cu sad...Sta je tu je... :Undecided:

----------


## branca_i

Medo2711, drzim fige da nije prava menga pa da kreneš ovaj mjesec.... Ajde, moramo skupa!
Leptirice82, ne znam baš ništa o FET-u jer nisam nikad došla do njega. Javit ce ti se sigurno koja cura koja je prošla. Vjerujem da ce biti sve ok i da dr. L. drzi sve pod kontrolom. Nadam se da ćemo skupa čekati betu! 
Ja danas pijem zadnju kontracepcijsku tabletu, i peti dan mi je injekcije Triptofema. U četvrtak mi je vađenje estradiola i vidit cemo jeli idemo ili ne....

----------


## Medo2711

> Medo2711, drzim fige da nije prava menga pa da kreneš ovaj mjesec.... Ajde, moramo skupa!
> Leptirice82, ne znam baš ništa o FET-u jer nisam nikad došla do njega. Javit ce ti se sigurno koja cura koja je prošla. Vjerujem da ce biti sve ok i da dr. L. drzi sve pod kontrolom. Nadam se da ćemo skupa čekati betu! 
> Ja danas pijem zadnju kontracepcijsku tabletu, i peti dan mi je injekcije Triptofema. U četvrtak mi je vađenje estradiola i vidit cemo jeli idemo ili ne....


Na kraju prava,tako da nista ovaj mj.Cekamo drugu..haha.Drzim ti fige da sve bude dobro i da kreces.Koliko ti treba biti estradiol?

----------


## branca_i

> Na kraju prava,tako da nista ovaj mj.Cekamo drugu..haha.Drzim ti fige da sve bude dobro i da kreces.Koliko ti treba biti estradiol?


Valjda bi trebao biti ispod 50 pg/ml. Na zadnjem vađenju prije onih prvih konzultacija u Mk je bio 59. Nadam se da ce sad biti ok. Malo me je strah jer ipak ću se bockati do tada već 9 dana sa Triptofemom. Valjda se neće obustaviti postupak.  :Unsure:

----------


## Medo2711

> Valjda bi trebao biti ispod 50 pg/ml. Na zadnjem vađenju prije onih prvih konzultacija u Mk je bio 59. Nadam se da ce sad biti ok. Malo me je strah jer ipak ću se bockati do tada već 9 dana sa Triptofemom. Valjda se neće obustaviti postupak.


Aha,znam kad sam isla u stimulativni meni se gledao da raste.Oni to drugacije malo.Sigurno ce ti biti dobar nalaz.Javljaj situaciju..do tada opusti se i posveti se sebi.. :Kiss:

----------


## branca_i

Thanks, Medo2711!  :Kiss: 
Baš mi je zao što preskačeš ovaj ciklus... Ali ako ništa sad se imaš barem u miru pripremiti. Baš nas ta menga zna zafrknuti kad ne treba. A nije ni čudo od toliko stresa.

----------


## Medo2711

> Thanks, Medo2711! 
> Baš mi je zao što preskačeš ovaj ciklus... Ali ako ništa sad se imaš barem u miru pripremiti. Baš nas ta menga zna zafrknuti kad ne treba. A nije ni čudo od toliko stresa.


Volim se u miru pripremiti.Zeza jos kad si i u predmenopauzom tu nikad neznas bude nebude i tako to...hahaha

----------


## LF2

> *LF* kako ste? Sad si vec puna 33 tt jel tako, znaci u 34 tt si sad vec ako cemo ispravno kako se govori.


 :Kiss:  hvala na pitanju. Dobro sam, još uvijek u bolnici. Čekamo do 34 tjedna (za 4-5 dana) i nadam se da će me pustiti doma. Najbitnije da izbjegnemo ovaj rizični dio. A onda kolko izdržimo...nadam se da budemo. 
Samo pozitivno ♥️. Prošli smo i gore stvari.

----------


## LaraLana

> hvala na pitanju. Dobro sam, još uvijek u bolnici. Čekamo do 34 tjedna (za 4-5 dana) i nadam se da će me pustiti doma. Najbitnije da izbjegnemo ovaj rizični dio. A onda kolko izdržimo...nadam se da budemo. 
> Samo pozitivno ♥️. Prošli smo i gore stvari.


Ma odlicno i samo tako nastavite  :Heart:

----------


## LaraLana

> Aha,znam kad sam isla u stimulativni meni se gledao da raste.Oni to drugacije malo.Sigurno ce ti biti dobar nalaz.Javljaj situaciju..do tada opusti se i posveti se sebi..


Ne gledaju oni to nista drugacije. Kada krenes u stimulaciju i uzimas lijekove..gonale menopure ili sto vec onda se gleda da raste estradiol jer po njemu mogu priblizno vidjeti koliko se ocekuje js. A kod branca posto je bila pod kontracepcijom i bocka se Triptofemom se ocekuje da je sve mirno i da estradiol bude nizak za polazak u stimulaciju. To je normalno i ocekivano. Zato su joj i dali dugi protokol da ih nista ne iznenadi i da se ide u postupak.

Branca ja sam bila u dugom protokolu prvi put i odmah je bio dobitni. Ne brini. Samo sto sam se ja bockala Decapeotylom.
Po meni tko ima iti malo odstupanja s horminima je bolje biti pod kontracepcijom jer se puno toga i sigurnije moze planirati.

----------


## LaraLana

> Curke, pitanje za FET.
> Pratim uzv. Sutra idem ujutro pa bi trebala u pon poslijepodne. Što ako pukne između ta dva dana, a vjerojatno hoće, kako dr znaju kad je puknuo (koji dan) ili pretpostavljaju?
> Na koliko obično puca folikul?
> Npr. pukne u subotu, transfer je utorak (sub se ne računa)? Riječ je o trodnevnom.


Ova pitanja je najbolje da pitas dr kod kojeg sad i ides ako vec nemozes biti dole kod njih sto bi bilo najbolje i zbog feta i zbog tebe da se ne brines.
Nekome puca na 21, 22 a nekome na 24 mm.
Znaju po zutom tijelu ako je puknuo. Bude na tom jajniku zuto tijelo na kojem je i bio dominantni folikul. Ako je manje zuto tijelo onda ti je netom bila ovulacija a ako je vece onda je bila prije dan dva jer i zuto tijelo ima svoju velicinu.
Da ako je puknuo u subotu onda je transfer u utorak kad su trodnevni u pitanju.

----------


## branca_i

LaraLana, hvala ti na savjetima!  :Heart: 
Stvarno nas znaš smiriti riječima. 
Baš sam uzbuđena zbog svega i jedva čekam četvrtak da vidim jeli krećem.  :Very Happy:

----------


## LaraLana

> LaraLana, hvala ti na savjetima! 
> Stvarno nas znaš smiriti riječima. 
> Baš sam uzbuđena zbog svega i jedva čekam četvrtak da vidim jeli krećem.


I ja sam uzbudjena zbog svih vas i mislim na vas svaki dan  :Heart: 
Citam vas i pratim i samo nek sve bude ok i nek sve ide svojim tokom  :fige:

----------


## Mia38

> Drage damice, 
> 
> Napokon da se i ja prikljucim pisanju a ne samo citanju svih vasih postova.
> U ponedjeljak idem u MK na drugi  pokusaj (prvi je bio IUI i nije uspio) preko IVF
> Zasad imam sve pod kontrolom osim smjestaja. Jel itko bio u apartman Ilija - kontakt sam dobila od dr.Bobana? Ne mogu naci na netu nista o njemu... a vidim i preporuke za Luxury apartment u centru koji se cini zasad skroz dobar...
> hoce li jos koja od vas bit tamo 12-23/10 pa da bar kafesito neki popijemo?


Franjitis ja sam tamo od petka do ponedjeljka pa eto možemo popiti kavu...

----------


## branca_i

Mia38, ideš na prve konzultacije kako si ranije pisala?

----------


## Medo2711

> I ja sam uzbudjena zbog svih vas i mislim na vas svaki dan 
> Citam vas i pratim i samo nek sve bude ok i nek sve ide svojim tokom


Hvala sto si lijepo objasnila.Ja sam dokaz da taj estrodiol nema veze sa jajnim.Prvi sam imala 2500 ni jednu jajnu 2 folikuma,drugi 1000 ni jednu jajnu jedan folikum,tako da neznam...Uvijek me to mucilo zasto nema nista.A dobar je estradiol..ali nema veze.Hvala ti sta si uz nas  :Kiss:

----------


## Mia38

> Mia38, ideš na prve konzultacije kako si ranije pisala?


Branca da, u pon imam pregled i ono sve ostalo što trebam obaviti. Obzirom je red letenja takav kakav je idem u petak i vraćam se u pon. Zamolila sam doktora za termin ponedjeljak odmah ujutro da stignem sve obaviti do leta u 15.45.
Pa eto, ako je netko tamo u isto vrijeme i ne zna što bi od dosade može se slobodno javiti za kavu ili šetnju.

----------


## domaćica

Pozdrav, imam pitanje.
U srijedu putujem u MK , u četvrtak ni trebao biti transfer. 
Trenutno sam samo na estrofemu. Poslala sam mail dr.L da pitam za terapiju poslije transfera, da si mogu pripremiti obzirom da se vjerojatno vraćamo tek za vikend i neću moći do svojeg dr. ili u bolnicu prije ponedjeljka.
Napisao mi je: estrofem produzavate do 13 nedelje trudnoce
-vag. utrogestan na 12h po 400mg isto
- amp. Prolutex 25mg do 9 nedelje
- amp. Clexane 40mg najmanje do 14 nedelje
- Decortin tbl od 5mg do 5 nedelje
- tbl. aspirin 100mg na dva dana do 14 nedelje

s obzirom da idem prvi put, ne znam kako to kod njih funkcionira što se terapije tiče jer mi je napisao "kod nas ćete dobiti sve što treba".  Lijekovi se kupuju kod njih?  Ili se dobivaju?  ako se kupuju koliko košta to sve??
Molim da mi netko tko je već bio napiše kako to sve funkcionira.

----------


## branca_i

Mia38, tako smo i mi u 7.mj letili... tamo u petak i nazad u ponedjeljak. Drzim fige da sve prođe ok. Javi kad sve obavite.

----------


## branca_i

Domaćice, koliko sam ja shvatila mislim da se kod njih dobije samo prolutex, a ovo drugo su cure kupovale. Nadam se da će ti se javiti neka od njih pa da napiše sigurno. Ja planiram isto molit svoju ginekologicu da mi da što više toga na recept.

----------


## domaćica

> Domaćice, koliko sam ja shvatila mislim da se kod njih dobije samo prolutex, a ovo drugo su cure kupovale. Nadam se da će ti se javiti neka od njih pa da napiše sigurno. Ja planiram isto molit svoju ginekologicu da mi da što više toga na recept.


Hvala Branca, zvala sam bolnicu, kaže mi sestra da oni nakon transfer NE DAJU ništa i da ne zna što je to PROLUTEX i CLEXANE niti zašto mi to daju....
Mislim da ću čekati da odem dolje i kupiti sve što treba. Estrofem i Utrogestan ću valjda uspjeti dobiti od soc. dr.

----------


## domaćica

i zašto je potrebna tolika silna terapija? Bolje da nisam ništa pitala prije odlaska dolje...sad sam samo u brizi...

----------


## LaraLana

> i zašto je potrebna tolika silna terapija? Bolje da nisam ništa pitala prije odlaska dolje...sad sam samo u brizi...


Vjerojatno zato da bi transfer/implantacija i dalje odrzavanje trudnoce uspjelo!

----------


## LaraLana

> Hvala Branca, zvala sam bolnicu, kaže mi sestra da oni nakon transfer NE DAJU ništa i da ne zna što je to PROLUTEX i CLEXANE niti zašto mi to daju....
> Mislim da ću čekati da odem dolje i kupiti sve što treba. Estrofem i Utrogestan ću valjda uspjeti dobiti od soc. dr.


A koju si to bolnici zvala da sestra ne zna sto je Clexane???

----------


## LaraLana

> Domaćice, koliko sam ja shvatila mislim da se kod njih dobije samo prolutex, a ovo drugo su cure kupovale. Nadam se da će ti se javiti neka od njih pa da napiše sigurno. Ja planiram isto molit svoju ginekologicu da mi da što više toga na recept.


Samo ti zicaj recepte za Estrofem, Utrogestan i Decortin.

----------


## domaćica

> Vjerojatno zato da bi transfer/implantacija i dalje odrzavanje trudnoce uspjelo!


A znam, da... to je više bilo napisano onako … nisam znala da to tako ide, u toj količini...

Za Utrogestan, Estrofem i Decortin sam poslala mail svojoj soc.dr. pa se nadam da će mi to napisati , a ovo ostalo ako treba ću i kupiti...

----------


## vedre

domaćica, vec su ti cure sve napisale. Prolutex i clexane ces sama trebati kupiti. Prokutex je gore u Mk nesto jeftiniji nego kod nas. To kupi kod njih.

----------


## domaćica

Hvala vedre  :Smile:  Drugi put ću biti pametnija

----------


## Iva83

Pozz cure,duze vremena vas pratim,al se nisam mogla ulogirati..nova sam ovdje pa me zanima svasta nesto,pa ako bi netko imao vremena da mi objasni..pocetkom 9mj smo bili prvi put u Makedoniji na konzultaciji i sve proslo ok,mm ima jedan kromosom viska,pa do prirodne trudnoce nije moglo doci,nakon 14g braka smo se odlucili za Makedoniju i za donore ..kad smo bili dole platili smo,jer nisam znala da imamo ista pravo preko hzzo-a ,mene zanima dali je sada kasno im se obratiti posto smo vec dio platili?ispricavam se za dugi post i hvala vam unaprijed

----------


## branca_i

> Hvala vedre  Drugi put ću biti pametnija



Kakav drugi put! Ovaj put je uspješan!  :Kiss: 
Zašto je meni ostalo u sjećanju kao da je Leptirica dobila Prolutex i da nije morala plaćati.... Mozda sam krivo shvatila.... Leptirice javi se...  :Unsure:

----------


## Kadauna

@LaraLana imaš PP, pa se javi. HVALA PUNO!

----------


## leptirica82

domaćica,
ja sam kupovala kod njih. Nisam dobila Clexane, on se dobije ako imaš nešto vezano za trombofiliju, čini mi se. Iako je možda postao dio terapije. Ja sam dobila 14 amula Prolutexa, taman do bete. Ostalo sam planirala kupiti, da je beta bila dobra. Ali kod njih su jeftinije pa ako si u mogućnosti, uzmi si tamo za prvu ruku barem.

Ništa od mog FET-a, moj folikul se pretvorio u cistu. Dobila Duphaston za piti 10 dana  i nadamo se da će otići sa sljedećom mengom.

Pitanjce za Rikku i ostale ako znaju...
kada opet idemo na novi zahtjev prema HZZO-u, treba li se opet prolaziti psiholog... ili samo popuniti zahtjev i s nalazima poslati HZZO-u i predračunom naravno? S obzirom da je materijal tamo i ne treba ga se čekati.
Mi smo sada u dilemi, ići opet na stimulaciju ili ne, tj. čuvati ovog našeg smrzlića.

Kolegica bila kod dr. Šimunića, spomenula Makedoniju na što je ovaj to popljuvao i rekao da će se možda ukidati plaćanje svih troškova. Sad si mislimo, da možda odemo ipak na stimulaciju, a ovog čuvati kad ga već plaćamo sami svakako. Moramo se malo posložiti u glavi.

----------


## Medo2711

Vidim da se kod nas moze dobiti clexane,pise na stranici.Tako cure mozete tu traziti kod nas.A Prolutex ima za kupiti u mk i srbiji cijena je za 5 bocica 65 kn tako procitala na stranici.A sad dali je ta cijena jos ili nije neznam.Cura neka na forumu napisala da kostaju 560 denara...ovo sve ostalo se moze dobit kod nas.

----------


## Medo2711

[QUOTE=leptirica82;3180169]domaćica,
ja sam kupovala kod njih. Nisam dobila Clexane, on se dobije ako imaš nešto vezano za trombofiliju, čini mi se. Iako je možda postao dio terapije. Ja sam dobila 14 amula Prolutexa, taman do bete. Ostalo sam planirala kupiti, da je beta bila dobra. Ali kod njih su jeftinije pa ako si u mogućnosti, uzmi si tamo za prvu ruku barem.

Ništa od mog FET-a, moj folikul se pretvorio u cistu. Dobila Duphaston za piti 10 dana  i nadamo se da će otići sa sljedećom mengom.

Pitanjce za Rikku i ostale ako znaju...
kada opet idemo na novi zahtjev prema HZZO-u, treba li se opet prolaziti psiholog... ili samo popuniti zahtjev i s nalazima poslati HZZO-u i predračunom naravno? S obzirom da je materijal tamo i ne treba ga se čekati.
Mi smo sada u dilemi, ići opet na stimulaciju ili ne, tj. čuvati ovog našeg smrzlića.

Kolegica bila kod dr. Šimunića, spomenula Makedoniju na što je ovaj to popljuvao i rekao da će se možda ukidati plaćanje svih troškova. Sad si mislimo, da možda odemo ipak na stimulaciju, a ovog čuvati kad ga već plaćamo sami svakako. Moramo se malo posložiti 
Bas mi zao,nadam se da ces rijesiti cistu.I krenuti u drugi postupak.Ja mislim da samo trebas nove papire i zahtijev i racun na sta idete.
Jel sve vi bojite psihologa haha  :Very Happy:

----------


## Fanjitis

Moze, super  :Smile:  javi kad si tu. Ja sam u centru u apartmanu

----------


## domaćica

> Kakav drugi put! Ovaj put je uspješan! 
> Zašto je meni ostalo u sjećanju kao da je Leptirica dobila Prolutex i da nije morala plaćati.... Mozda sam krivo shvatila.... Leptirice javi se...


Branca ma naravno da je prvi dobitni +, a što se lijekova tiče vidjet ćemo....
Ako treba kupiti, kupit ću...
>Mišljenja sam da bi oni iz Mk trebali unaprijed reći što nam treba da se možemo pripremiti, ovako da nisam pitala ne bih ni znala... dok ne bi došla dolje. Sad više nemam vremena niti ići u bolnicu (s obzirom da me telefonski sestra otpilila uz odg kako oni nakon transfera ne daju više ništa)…
Ali što je , tu je...

----------


## domaćica

[QUOTE=leptirica82;3180169]domaćica,
ja sam kupovala kod njih. Nisam dobila Clexane, on se dobije ako imaš nešto vezano za trombofiliju, čini mi se. Iako je možda postao dio terapije. Ja sam dobila 14 amula Prolutexa, taman do bete. Ostalo sam planirala kupiti, da je beta bila dobra. Ali kod njih su jeftinije pa ako si u mogućnosti, uzmi si tamo za prvu ruku barem.


Ja nemam trombofiliju, barem ne znam tako da bih rekla da je to dio terapije, možda samo za nas starije …
A opet, to je samo napisao mailom, tko zna što ću stvarno dobiti kad dođem dolje...

----------


## LF2

Ja sam Clexane dobila svaki postupak na odjelu humane do bete i to zato što imam indikacije.
Kad sam ostala trudna ide preko trudnicke ambulante ali mi je povjerenstvo moralo odobriti na temelju svih mojih nalaza.
Ovo za Šimunića neću ni komentirati jer mi automatski to nešto govori o njemu, općenito ne volim kad netko pljuje svoju struku/konkurenciju.
Sretno cure  :Kiss:

----------


## domaćica

evo, opet sam zvala bolnicu, sad se javila druga sestra... kaže :" kod nas Clexane žene same kupuju nakon transfera" … u svakom slučaju, kupit ću ga. 
Drage moje, to je to. 
Ja ujutro putujem. Sva sam ...ne znam, još nisam svjesna da je došao taj tren... Držite palčeve. Ljubim Vas!

----------


## Medo2711

Draga sretno u cetvrtak... :Kiss:

----------


## branca_i

Domaćice sretnoooo!!! Nek sve prođe kako treba! Drzim fige na najjače.  :Heart:

----------


## branca_i

Joj taj Šimunić, baš ni ja ga ne bi komentirala.... Dovoljno mi je što sam nedavno počitala o njemu i njegovim zalaganjina oko mpo-a.... Ufffff

----------


## domaćica

> Domaćice sretnoooo!!! Nek sve prođe kako treba! Drzim fige na najjače.


Hvala puno!

----------


## LaraLana

> evo, opet sam zvala bolnicu, sad se javila druga sestra... kaže :" kod nas Clexane žene same kupuju nakon transfera" … u svakom slučaju, kupit ću ga. 
> Drage moje, to je to. 
> Ja ujutro putujem. Sva sam ...ne znam, još nisam svjesna da je došao taj tren... Držite palčeve. Ljubim Vas!


Sretno i javi nam se svakako  :Smile:

----------


## LaraLana

> domaćica, vec su ti cure sve napisale. Prolutex i clexane ces sama trebati kupiti. Prokutex je gore u Mk nesto jeftiniji nego kod nas. To kupi kod njih.


Vedre kako si?

----------


## DalmaIB

Divne žene,
pročitala sam cijelu temu i od pustih informacija mi se malo manta he he  :Wink: 
Glavno da ste me ohrabrile i velik ste poticaj za poduzimanje daljnjih mjera (da ih tako nazovem).
Imam 36 godina i nemam partnera, a AMH mi je 6,8 pa nije baš da imam vremena čekati "princa na bijelome konju", a niti želim čekati ga. 
Tako da bi i ja put pod noge i u Makedoniju.
Dok mi dr nije rekao "Nalaz nije dobar" uvijek sam računala hajde imam još do 40 (To sam si zamislila kao gornju granicu).
E sada, unatoč isčitavanju svega ovoga još uvijek mi nije jasno (možda san malo glupasta trenutno ili samo prepuna informacija koje nisam prožvakala) što točno trebam da bi mi HZZO odobrio financiranje.
Znam da mi ginekolog (iako ne znam može li bilo koji, npr ovaj moj "seoski") mora popunit taj zahtjev koji sam skinula sa stranica HZZO. Znam da ste rekle da šaljem i nalaze koje imam i predračun iz Makedonije. E sad, moj problem je što nisam shvatila jel dovoljno da me moj ginekolog vodi pod dijagnozom neplodnosti i to napiše u tom zahtjevu ili se taj status neplodnosti nekako treba dobiti od nekoga nekako (neko povjerenstvo šta li).

Nekako me strah da mi HZZO neće dati potvrdan odgovor pošto nisam nikad ništa poduzimala u vezi trudnoće (osim uklonila polip na maternici), a sama da financiram...ako mogu izbjeći rado bih.

Ispričavam se na podugoj poruci ali vas je najlakše pitati, vi sve znate  :Smile:

----------


## vedre

Cure ja sam u petak u Mk. U pon ujutro trebam biti kod njih. Napokon više.

----------


## vedre

Ne mogu sve pohvatat više...koliko ce nas cura sada biti gore

----------


## Medo2711

Sretno vedre,prvo ide domacica,onda branca,dalje neznam.Ali sigurno ide jos ko...ja startan sljedecim ciklusom... :Very Happy:

----------


## Fanjitis

> Ne mogu sve pohvatat više...koliko ce nas cura sada biti gore


Ja sam tu od ponediljka i u petak mi je punkcija... 
Veceras stop inekcija pa sutra day off od svega.

----------


## Senka43

Srecno svima i podrska od ❤❤❤

----------


## DalmaIB

Divne žene pozdrav!
Jučer sam pisala ovdje ali ne vidim da mi se odgovor poslao. Prvi put sam na ikakvom forumu i nemam pojma kako funkcionira, vidim li ja uopće svoje poruke prije nego pošaljem neki određeni broj. Tako ako se ponavljam oprostite.

Pročitala sam sve što ste pisale i malo sam overload sa svime ha ha. Čestitam onima koji su uspjeli, sretno onima koji uskoro kreću u svoju borbu.
Meni je nedavno dr rekao da mi nalaz AMH nije dobar, a pošto imam 36 godina i bez partnera sam i ja sam se odlučila za Makedoniju.
Unatoč svemu što sam pročitala, ovaj dio sa HZZOom mi nije skroz jasan (možda sam malo glupasta, možda sam malo previše svega odjednom pročitala, ali nakon prvotnog šoka jedino što me uspjelo vratiti ponovo na kolosijek je ovaj forum i veliko vam hvala na tome).
Dakle ja na HZZO šaljem taj zahtjev koji sam skinula s njihovih stranica skupa sa predračunom i nalazima. E sad... jel taj zahtjev može popuniti bilo koji ginekolog (ja živim u malom mjestu gdje gin.radi dva dana u tjednu i to svaki put dolazi drugi), ovaj iz doma zdravlja ili...??? Drugo, jel' dovoljno da me on vodi pod dijagnozom neplodnosti ili mi tu dijagnozu mora potvrditi neko povjerenstvo il netko, nešto??? 

Malo me strah da mi HZZO neće dati odobrenje jer nisam do sada poduzimala ništa u vezi trudnoće, a da sama financiram bit će velik udar... tako da se nadam..

----------


## vedre

Mia38, Fanjitis, domacice....kako.sam skontala da smo sve gore ovaj vikend. Cure javite se da se vidimo.
Mia38...i mi isto idemo avionom sad u petak. I vracamo se u slj petak. Gore sam 7 dana.Znaci letimo skupa. Javi se kako cu te pripoznati

----------


## Fanjitis

Ja cu bit sa zutim kuferom i Modrom maskom na zvizdice... a valjda cemo se uspit vidit i prije leta natrag.
Petak mi je punkcija al ostatak tjedna cu bit slobodna za razne bezalkoholne napitke  :Smile:

----------


## branca_i

Cure, danas sam vadila estradiol - 758 pmol/L. Visok je, ali mengu još nisam dobila. Danas mi je 23. dan ciklusa i trebam dobiti 20.10. Iako sam mislila da će doći prije zbog kontracepcijskih tableta. Pila sam ih do subote. Znači danas 5-i dan da ih ne pijem. Triptofem moram nastaviti davati i ponoviti estradiol 2.dan cilkusa kad mi menga dođe. Baš sam sad zabrinuta.... Ne znam da li je ovakav estradiol ipak previsok....i da li ću uopće u postupak...  :Unsure:  :Sad:  :Unsure:

----------


## Medo2711

> Cure, danas sam vadila estradiol - 758 pmol/L. Visok je, ali mengu još nisam dobila. Danas mi je 23. dan ciklusa i trebam dobiti 20.10. Iako sam mislila da će doći prije zbog kontracepcijskih tableta. Pila sam ih do subote. Znači danas 5-i dan da ih ne pijem. Triptofem moram nastaviti davati i ponoviti estradiol 2.dan cilkusa kad mi menga dođe. Baš sam sad zabrinuta.... Ne znam da li je ovakav estradiol ipak previsok....i da li ću uopće u postupak...


Ne kuzim se previse ali dosta visok ja mislim za 23 dan.Ali ja mislim kad dobis mengu da ce padati..jesi se cula sa dr.Sta on kaze na to?

----------


## Medo2711

cure koje putujete sutra sretan put i sretno svima od ❤

----------


## branca_i

Medo2711, dr. L. mi je samo napisao da je visok. Da nastavim uzimati Triptofemom. M da ću sigurno dobiti pa da ponovim estradiol na 2.dan ciklusa. Posli sam ga pitala da li je u redu što je toliko visok (jer da znam da na 2.dan ciklusa mora biti puno manji), ali mi nije ništa odgovorio. Ne mogu virovati da bi nakon toliko injekcija Triptofema mogla na kraju ne započeti uopće s Gonalima i obustaviti postupak.

----------


## LaraLana

> Cure ja sam u petak u Mk. U pon ujutro trebam biti kod njih. Napokon više.


Konacno vise! Sretno  :Smile:

----------


## LaraLana

> Cure, danas sam vadila estradiol - 758 pmol/L. Visok je, ali mengu još nisam dobila. Danas mi je 23. dan ciklusa i trebam dobiti 20.10. Iako sam mislila da će doći prije zbog kontracepcijskih tableta. Pila sam ih do subote. Znači danas 5-i dan da ih ne pijem. Triptofem moram nastaviti davati i ponoviti estradiol 2.dan cilkusa kad mi menga dođe. Baš sam sad zabrinuta.... Ne znam da li je ovakav estradiol ipak previsok....i da li ću uopće u postupak...


Da bas je visok. Mozda se ipak spusti kad dobijes mengu a mozda te i posalje na uzv da se vidi da nije neka cista u pitanju. Ovo sad nagadjam samo.

----------


## branca_i

Kad su mi onda našli polipe bila je i mala cista, a dr. koji me je pregledavao i operirao (a inače je i mpo dr) je rekao da ju ne treba dirati da neće smetati u ivf. Toliko sam sad ljuta i razočarana, stalno mi se plače i ne mogu virovati da mi se uvik nešto zakomplicira.... Nemam više snage...  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Medo2711

> Kad su mi onda našli polipe bila je i mala cista, a dr. koji me je pregledavao i operirao (a inače je i mpo dr) je rekao da ju ne treba dirati da neće smetati u ivf. Toliko sam sad ljuta i razočarana, stalno mi se plače i ne mogu virovati da mi se uvik nešto zakomplicira.... Nemam više snage...


Bas mi je zao..ne brini cekaj mengu i sigurno ce ti biti manji.Mozda je to od tableta ili nesto.Drzim fige da sve prode kako treba.Oni su isto skrti na rijecima,umjesto da ti nesto savjetuje ili nesto...

----------


## branca_i

> Bas mi je zao..ne brini cekaj mengu i sigurno ce ti biti manji.Mozda je to od tableta ili nesto.Drzim fige da sve prode kako treba.Oni su isto skrti na rijecima,umjesto da ti nesto savjetuje ili nesto...


Da, to si dobro rekla.... Tako malo informacija.. I to izluđuje, a moraš biti smiren.
Evo dr. L. mi se prije javio. Ako mengu ne dobijem do ponedjeljka da napravim uzv da vidimo da li je cista u pitanju. 
Najvjerojatnije je cista, i to ona od prije.. Pa da ne bi sad poludila.... Upozoravala dr. da idem u ivf i da mi i nju riješi kad je polipe operirao, a on da ne treba!!!!

----------


## LaraLana

> Da, to si dobro rekla.... Tako malo informacija.. I to izluđuje, a moraš biti smiren.
> Evo dr. L. mi se prije javio. Ako mengu ne dobijem do ponedjeljka da napravim uzv da vidimo da li je cista u pitanju. 
> Najvjerojatnije je cista, i to ona od prije.. Pa da ne bi sad poludila.... Upozoravala dr. da idem u ivf i da mi i nju riješi kad je polipe operirao, a on da ne treba!!!!


Bas kako sam i ja mislila za uzv i cistu.
Branca cistu ti mogu punktirati i bilo kojem dijelu ciklusa a u stimulaciju nikako nesmijes krenuti jer ce cista sve to pojesti i samo bujati.
Svakako cekaj pon pa ces vidjeti a ako bude cista odmah dogovaraj da ti to punktiraju da rijesis to i ides cim prije jer ne znam kako ce biti ovo s ovom ludom koronom i situacijom pa da ne izvjesis postupak bezveze zbog njihovih propusta.

----------


## Medo2711

> Da, to si dobro rekla.... Tako malo informacija.. I to izluđuje, a moraš biti smiren.
> Evo dr. L. mi se prije javio. Ako mengu ne dobijem do ponedjeljka da napravim uzv da vidimo da li je cista u pitanju. 
> Najvjerojatnije je cista, i to ona od prije.. Pa da ne bi sad poludila.... Upozoravala dr. da idem u ivf i da mi i nju riješi kad je polipe operirao, a on da ne treba!!!!


Eh...dr uvijek nesto filozofiraju...ja uvijek za sve moram na glasiti idem u postupak.Trebaju mi nalazi biti dobri i brisevi.Tako mi nije htijela nis dati imala malu upalu.Kaze za to nedajemo nista.Ja reko meni treba sve biti uredno jer nema postupka.Uvijek neko natezanje sa njima.Nek ti rijesi cistu i gotovo.Stalno te jadnu sa necim na tezu...

----------


## branca_i

> Bas kako sam i ja mislila za uzv i cistu.
> Branca cistu ti mogu punktirati i bilo kojem dijelu ciklusa a u stimulaciju nikako nesmijes krenuti jer ce cista sve to pojesti i samo bujati.
> Svakako cekaj pon pa ces vidjeti a ako bude cista odmah dogovaraj da ti to punktiraju da rijesis to i ides cim prije jer ne znam kako ce biti ovo s ovom ludom koronom i situacijom pa da ne izvjesis postupak bezveze zbog njihovih propusta.


LaraLana, to za stimulaciju i cistu sam bila spomenula dr koji me je operirao, ali je on samo odgovorio da nemam straha za to. Da to ovdje nije slučaj. A da ciste inače treba rješavati laparoskopski. Ova je bila paraovarijska. Ja nisam dalje inzistirala jer je on ipak mpo dr i mislila sam da zna bolje. Koja greška! A crv sumnje mi je govorio da odem u Cita to sve odraditi u miru i sigurno... Kao i sve do sad... Ali glupi novci odigrali svoju ulogu. I eto me sad. 
Iskreno, ne vjerujem da će mi htjeti to samo punktirati. Baš sam sad zapela nigdi. To je minus života u malom gradu. Da sam bar u Zg ili St, znala bi da ću problem riješiti, a ovako..... Ma zasigurno ništa od ovog ciklusa, a dok riješim cistu, korona će nas opet sve zatvoriti....

----------


## branca_i

LaraLana, misliš da bi mogla obaviti punkciju ciste odmah i onda krenut u stimulaciju da ovaj ciklus ne propadne? Mislim se pisati dr. u Cita i pitati bili mi radili tu punkciju pa da nastavim s postupkom. Jeli to uopće moguće? Gonale neću još koristiti definitivno, a na Triptofemu sam do daljnjeg dok ne vidimo za cistu.

----------


## LaraLana

> LaraLana, misliš da bi mogla obaviti punkciju ciste odmah i onda krenut u stimulaciju da ovaj ciklus ne propadne? Mislim se pisati dr. u Cita i pitati bili mi radili tu punkciju pa da nastavim s postupkom. Jeli to uopće moguće? Gonale neću još koristiti definitivno, a na Triptofemu sam do daljnjeg dok ne vidimo za cistu.


Mislim da mozes. Pisi dr. L i pitaj ga za tu opciju u slucaju ako bude cista u pitanju i kad ti odgovori zovi ove u Cita tamo i objasni situaciju pa da te imaju u planu za pon.

Sta nije takva situacija bila kod Rikku pa je njoj dr. L punktirao cistu u sred stimulacije? Ako me sjecanje dobro sluzi :/

----------


## Medo2711

Da Rikku je isla na punkciju usred stimulacije...tako da je moguce.

----------


## Mia38

> Mia38, Fanjitis, domacice....kako.sam skontala da smo sve gore ovaj vikend. Cure javite se da se vidimo.
> Mia38...i mi isto idemo avionom sad u petak. I vracamo se u slj petak. Gore sam 7 dana.Znaci letimo skupa. Javi se kako cu te pripoznati


Vedre plavuša u zelenoj parki.... ak si tu...

----------


## branca_i

Da, Rikku je bila u stimulaciji onda kad su joj punktirali cistu.
Navodno stvarno ova paraovarijska cista ne dira u hormone i menstrualni ciklus. Ona uopće nije na jajniku nego pored njega. Zato mi je možda dr rekao da neće remetiti ivf i stimulaciju. One kao sporo rastu, a i ta moja je bila oko 10mm. Tako male se ne diraju. 
Ali je činjenica da mi je estradiol bio visok. Bit ce da se stvorila još koja ili ova prva mustra ipak radi probleme.
Cure, jeli mi vjerujete, ali mi je tolika muka pisati dr. L., imam osjećaj da ga davim, da jedva stigne disati od pustih mailova. Imam osjećaj (po ranijim odgovorima) da će mi samo reći - pričekajmo novi nalaz estradiola ili ako M ne dođe onda uzv.

----------


## Inesz

> Divne žene,
> pročitala sam cijelu temu i od pustih informacija mi se malo manta he he 
> Glavno da ste me ohrabrile i velik ste poticaj za poduzimanje daljnjih mjera (da ih tako nazovem).
> Imam 36 godina i nemam partnera, a AMH mi je 6,8 pa nije baš da imam vremena čekati "princa na bijelome konju", a niti želim čekati ga. 
> Tako da bi i ja put pod noge i u Makedoniju.
> Dok mi dr nije rekao "Nalaz nije dobar" uvijek sam računala hajde imam još do 40 (To sam si zamislila kao gornju granicu).
> E sada, unatoč isčitavanju svega ovoga još uvijek mi nije jasno (možda san malo glupasta trenutno ili samo prepuna informacija koje nisam prožvakala) što točno trebam da bi mi HZZO odobrio financiranje.
> Znam da mi ginekolog (iako ne znam može li bilo koji, npr ovaj moj "seoski") mora popunit taj zahtjev koji sam skinula sa stranica HZZO. Znam da ste rekle da šaljem i nalaze koje imam i predračun iz Makedonije. E sad, moj problem je što nisam shvatila jel dovoljno da me moj ginekolog vodi pod dijagnozom neplodnosti i to napiše u tom zahtjevu ili se taj status neplodnosti nekako treba dobiti od nekoga nekako (neko povjerenstvo šta li).
> 
> ...



Draga DalmaIB, dobro došla na forum.

Ti imaš samo nalaz od AMH koji označava samanjenu plodnost. Imaš li koje druga stanja, npr. nemaš jajovode?

Boijm se da samo na temelju amh od 6,8 pmol/L HZZO neće financirati postupak u inozemstvu.
Taj AMH je niži, ali sam po sebi nije problem u 36. godini.

Ti si, vrlo izgledno, biološki još uvijek plodna. 

Posve razumijem stanje tvojee tzv. socijalne neplodnosti jer nemaš parnera, ali ovi u HZZO-u rade po zakonu koji je napisan pod snažnim utjecajem konzervativnih društvenih grupa i ne predviđa se da HZZO financira postupak donacije muških spolnih stanica zdravim ženama samicama. 
 :Sad: 


Zakon o medicinski pomognutoj oplodnji: https://www.zakon.hr/z/248/Zakon-o-m...nutoj-oplodnji
ČL. 10.

2) Pravo na medicinski pomognutu oplodnju ima i punoljetna, poslovno sposobna žena koja ne živi u braku, izvanbračnoj ili istospolnoj zajednici, čije je dosadašnje liječenje neplodnosti ostalo bezuspješno ili bezizgledno te koja je s obzirom na životnu dob i opće zdravstveno stanje sposobna za roditeljsku skrb o djetetu.

----------


## Inesz

Drage žene, sretno svima, a posebno tebi draga Vedre.

Nisam vas stigla paažljivo čitati ovih dana, kako je Rikku?

----------


## DalmaIB

> Draga DalmaIB, dobro došla na forum.
> 
> Ti imaš samo nalaz od AMH koji označava samanjenu plodnost. Imaš li koje druga stanja, npr. nemaš jajovode?
> 
> Boijm se da samo na temelju amh od 6,8 pmol/L HZZO neće financirati postupak u inozemstvu.
> Taj AMH je niži, ali sam po sebi nije problem u 36. godini.
> 
> Ti si, vrlo izgledno, biološki još uvijek plodna. 
> 
> ...


Hvala Inesz na dobrodošlici

----------


## vedre

Inesz hvala ti draga

----------


## vedre

Mia38...nisam te skuzila. Jesi ti bez partnera. Stvarno sorry ali nisam detaljno čitala zadnjih dana. Ja i muz smo skupa. Ti si mene mogla skužit....imam kratku ljubičastu kosu. Aj javi se tu ili u poruke pa da rszmijenimo brojeve i mozda da se sutra nađemo na kavi.

----------


## vedre

Tek sad sam vidila da si pisala

----------


## vedre

Vjerovatno.si pisala kada smo bili na aerodromu a nisam gledala na forum sve do sada

----------


## DalmaIB

> Draga DalmaIB, dobro došla na forum.
> 
> Ti imaš samo nalaz od AMH koji označava samanjenu plodnost. Imaš li koje druga stanja, npr. nemaš jajovode?
> 
> Boijm se da samo na temelju amh od 6,8 pmol/L HZZO neće financirati postupak u inozemstvu.
> Taj AMH je niži, ali sam po sebi nije problem u 36. godini.
> 
> Ti si, vrlo izgledno, biološki još uvijek plodna. 
> 
> ...



Vidim da mi nije otišla cijela poruka.
Uz AMH vadila sam i hormonsku sliku i FSH mi je povišen (15.7) dok su LH, PRL i estradiol unutar ref.intervala.
Na ultrazvuku je dr vidio da je jedan jajnik bez folikula a u drugom se nalazi nešto manjih (3.dan ciklusa).
Jajovode imam. Nisam nikada imala nikakvih tegoba, ne bih za ovo ni znala da nije bilo tog polipa.
Menstruaciju redovito imam svaki mjesec. Jedino što mi se ciklus dosta skratio. Nisam nikada dobivala u dan, prije se kretao od 28 do 35 dana, a sada je od 22 do 28 (prosjek 24) i nije niti malo obilata, naprotiv.
Uglavnom i sama sumnjam u potvrdan odgovor od HZZOa, al eto nekako sam se nadala da snižen AMH vuče za sobom predispoziciju za preuranjenu menopauzu (nisam nikad mislila da ću se nadat nečem negativnom) i da bi to bio razlog za odobravanje. Ne znam.

Što se tiče konzervatizma jučer sam ga osjetila na vlastitoj koži i to od ginekologinje. Pitala sam je za savjet a ona mi održala propovid kako su prije ovih ludih vrimena dicu pravili muž i žena u braku..neki su imali dicu neki nisu i sve je bilo ok, a sad odjednom svak mora imat dite i po dicu se ide na sve strane. Malo je reć da mi je digla tlak. Rekla mi je i da mi nitko ne može reći okvirno koliko uopće vrimena imam obzirom na ovoliki AMH.
Na kraju mi je dala uputnicu za humanu reprodukciju u ST pa ću u srijedu vidjeti što mi oni kažu. Nadam se da će bit bolje iskustvo nego s ovom jučerašnjom. ugh!

----------


## LaraLana

> Ja sam tu od ponediljka i u petak mi je punkcija... 
> Veceras stop inekcija pa sutra day off od svega.


Kako je prosla punkcija?

----------


## LaraLana

> Pozz cure,duze vremena vas pratim,al se nisam mogla ulogirati..nova sam ovdje pa me zanima svasta nesto,pa ako bi netko imao vremena da mi objasni..pocetkom 9mj smo bili prvi put u Makedoniji na konzultaciji i sve proslo ok,mm ima jedan kromosom viska,pa do prirodne trudnoce nije moglo doci,nakon 14g braka smo se odlucili za Makedoniju i za donore ..kad smo bili dole platili smo,jer nisam znala da imamo ista pravo preko hzzo-a ,mene zanima dali je sada kasno im se obratiti posto smo vec dio platili?ispricavam se za dugi post i hvala vam unaprijed


Pozdrav Iva83...kako mislis dio platili? Sta se ne placa iznos za tri cjevcice spermatozoida koji sada kostaju cini mi se 3000 eura odmah kod biranja i potpisivanja papira!?

Al svakako ih treba pitati jer uz ovo placas jos lijekove stimulacije koje mogu kostati od 800 do 1500 eura i ivf postupak koji je 1700 eura i plus jos zamrzavanje embrija ako bude.
Pa vidite. Mozda pustis ovo sve nek stoji sto ste platili i nastavi prek hzzo-a jer su u pitanju velike cifre.

----------


## LaraLana

> Franjitis ja sam tamo od petka do ponedjeljka pa eto možemo popiti kavu...


Mia38 nekako si mi promaknula jer vas puno ima odjednom. Ides kao samica i ovo su godine u imenu, biti cu slobodna pitati ako nije problem!?

----------


## LaraLana

*DalmalB* moj AMH je bio toliki u 35-oj godini i imam dvoje djecice iz Makedonije.
Prvo rodila u 36-oj a drugo u 39-oj.

Mislim da ces ipak morati o svom trosku. Ako si citala temu pisala sam i koliko je kostalo sve i kakve sam protokole stimulacije imala.

----------


## DalmaIB

Da, čitala sam temu. Čestitam na klincima  :Smile: 

Ja isto mislim da ću morati o svom trošku, al eto još ću vidjeti što će mi u Splitu reći.
Ako ništa nastavljam štedjeti pa u dogledno vrijeme u Makedoniju o svom trošku.

Nakon te rečenice "Nalaz nije dobar" sam bila ukomirana pa sam se možda malo i zaletila sa svime. Sad sam već mirnija, znam da imam opcija i da ne moram nužno odmah reagirati.
A sad me LaraLana i ova tvoja poruka (trudoća 4 godine nakon tolikog AMHa) još više smirila. Hvala  :Smile:

----------


## DalmaIB

Cure koje ste otputovale u Makedoniju sretno  :Smile:

----------


## Iva83

Pozz LaraLana,hvala ti na odg,platili smo odmah 3000eura cjevcice spematozoida..pitala sam to za hzzo jer smo  iz male sredine i kad smo pitali oni kao nitko nista neznaju za inozemstvo,jesnostavno se nezele ni potruditi i dozvoliti da im objasnis situaciju

----------


## Mia38

> Mia38 nekako si mi promaknula jer vas puno ima odjednom. Ides kao samica i ovo su godine u imenu, biti cu slobodna pitati ako nije problem!?


Da, ovo su godine iako vec je i 39 dosla u međuvremenu... idem sama iako imam partnera ali komplicirano... on jos nije odlucio moze li ili ne (ima vec dijete koje je autist+ kaze da je vec star) a ja sam odlucila da ne mogu vise cekati...39 god, amh je 5,69, imam miom i cistu (za koje moja gin kaze da ne bi trebali smetati al vidjet cemo u pon)... to je ukratko moja situacija..

----------


## Inesz

> Da, čitala sam temu. Čestitam na klincima 
> 
> Ja isto mislim da ću morati o svom trošku, al eto još ću vidjeti što će mi u Splitu reći.
> Ako ništa nastavljam štedjeti pa u dogledno vrijeme u Makedoniju o svom trošku.
> 
> Nakon te rečenice "Nalaz nije dobar" sam bila ukomirana pa sam se možda malo i zaletila sa svime. Sad sam već mirnija, znam da imam opcija i da ne moram nužno odmah reagirati.
> A sad me LaraLana i ova tvoja poruka (trudoća 4 godine nakon tolikog AMHa) još više smirila. Hvala


Draga Dalma,
nemoj puno čekati. Osim zalihe jajnih stanica važna je i njihova tj. tvoja starost. Puno su veće šanse za trudnoću i porod u 36-toj nego u 39-toj... Ali, mislim da sve znaš... 

Za tvoju ginekologicu ne želim komentirati javno. Da je meni to napravila, osim prijave nadkežnim insttucijama, upoziila bih je da je ona tu da pomaže pacijenticama, a ne da ih osuđuje na temelju svojih uvjerenja.

Srtano na Humanoj u Splitu, vidi s njima, možda ti pristanu potpisati zahtijeva za postupak u inozemstvu na teret HZZO-a, ali budi spremna i na to da ćeš sama platiti postupak.

----------


## Mia38

Franjitis javi se.... ja sam isto u centru u hotelu..

----------


## vedre

Fanjitis...ja i Mia38 smo stupile u kontakt. Naci cemo se kasnje negdje u centru. Ti jos ne mozes dobivati privatne poruke jer trebas imati 10 poruka na forumu.
Molim te napisi jos nesto pa da te mozemo kontaktirati da se vidimo. I ja sam tu do petka.

----------


## LaraLana

> Da, čitala sam temu. Čestitam na klincima 
> 
> Ja isto mislim da ću morati o svom trošku, al eto još ću vidjeti što će mi u Splitu reći.
> Ako ništa nastavljam štedjeti pa u dogledno vrijeme u Makedoniju o svom trošku.
> 
> Nakon te rečenice "Nalaz nije dobar" sam bila ukomirana pa sam se možda malo i zaletila sa svime. Sad sam već mirnija, znam da imam opcija i da ne moram nužno odmah reagirati.
> A sad me LaraLana i ova tvoja poruka (trudoća 4 godine nakon tolikog AMHa) još više smirila. Hvala


Gle kao sto ti je Inesz vec napisala nemoj dugo cekati.
Ja sam vec 2, 3 godine prije postupka vec pocela skupljati novce jer sam vidjela zapravo kakva je situacija sto se tice partnera a i pocela sam tragati za klinikama.
Ja tad prije 7 god. nisam niti priblizno imala informacija kao sto sad ovdje ima a to vjeruj mi puno znaci.

Vidim da si pisala za FSH i antralne. Moj je bio malo bolji i imala sam na oba jajnika antralnih...oko 9, 10 tako.

Vidi kako i koliko mozes to sve financirati. Moj prvi protokol je bio dugi protokol s kontracepcijom i 6 gonala dnevno punih 11 dana, plus jos cetrotide pa si ti racunaj koliko je to. To ti je obicno protokol tko ima manje antralnih i nizak amh pa da se dobije sto vise moguce.
Stimulacija me kostala 2000 eura.

Drugi ivf postupak sam ipak rekla dr. L da ne bi isla opwt s takvim pa smo isli standardni protokol i taj me je kostao puno manje, upola al manje stanica al su bile kvalitetne i opet trudnoca.
Vidi odi na konzultacije pa vidi sto ti dr. L iz Sistine savjetuje. Sretno!

----------


## LaraLana

> Pozz LaraLana,hvala ti na odg,platili smo odmah 3000eura cjevcice spematozoida..pitala sam to za hzzo jer smo  iz male sredine i kad smo pitali oni kao nitko nista neznaju za inozemstvo,jesnostavno se nezele ni potruditi i dozvoliti da im objasnis situaciju


Iva odi u Zg ili Split, ovisi sto ti je zgodnije i blize.
Pisi mailove hzzo-u i objasni situaciju. Tko zna mozda preuzmu trosak a ako ne vidi pa ocijeni situaciju sto ti se vise isplati, dal ici o svom trosku dalje ili podnijti zahtjev na hzzo-u.
Treba vidjeti i kakav bi protokol dobila i koliko kosta.
Kakvo je tvoje zapravo reproduktivno stanje. Dal trebas neku full stimulaciji ili 2 gonala dnevno. Jedan gonal od 75 i.j. dodje 200, 210 kn tako. Cetrotide je cini mi se 320 kn. Pa putni troskovi, pa hotel pa ima toga. Ne placa sve hzzo. Oni dio putnih snose. Zato odi ili zovi ili pisi hzzo-u i dobro pitaj sve sto te zanima u vezi financija, sto tocno placaju pa odvagni.

----------


## LaraLana

> Da, ovo su godine iako vec je i 39 dosla u međuvremenu... idem sama iako imam partnera ali komplicirano... on jos nije odlucio moze li ili ne (ima vec dijete koje je autist+ kaze da je vec star) a ja sam odlucila da ne mogu vise cekati...39 god, amh je 5,69, imam miom i cistu (za koje moja gin kaze da ne bi trebali smetati al vidjet cemo u pon)... to je ukratko moja situacija..


Onda si dobro odlucila kad je tako  :Wink: 
Jel ti vec dr. L spominjao protokol ili ti ides dole tek sad na prvi pregled i dogovor?

----------


## Mia38

> Onda si dobro odlucila kad je tako 
> Jel ti vec dr. L spominjao protokol ili ti ides dole tek sad na prvi pregled i dogovor?


Na prvi idem... moram najprije vidjet dal je taj miom problem ili nije... ako nije pretpostavljam da ce mi odmah reci plan u smislu stimulacije i ostalo

----------


## DalmaIB

LaraLana i Inesz nisam ni misila dugo čekat. Tako i tako sam ja već davno uzela u obzir ovu opciju odlaska u Makedoniju i već neko vrijeme štedim jer sam kao i ti LaraLana vidjela kakva je situacija s partnerom i htjela sam biti spremna ako budem morala sama u borbu za bebu.
Eventulano bih pričekala da sredim fax (imam još pola godine) pa da imam jednu brigu manje i još malo poboljšam financije. Tada ću već imati 37 i mislin da stvarno više neću imat šta čekat. Bebu želim od kad znam za sebe i odlučna sam u tome  :Smile:

----------


## DalmaIB

> Za tvoju ginekologicu ne želim komentirati javno. Da je meni to napravila, osim prijave nadkežnim insttucijama, upoziila bih je da je ona tu da pomaže pacijenticama, a ne da ih osuđuje na temelju svojih uvjerenja.


Ma ne zanima me ona uopće, totalno je nebitna karika u mom životu. Neću se zamarat s njom.
Samo ću se trudit izbjeći je u velikom luku. A pošto ovdje svaki put dolazi drugi dr mislim da i nije velika vjerojatnost da na nju opet nabasam.

----------


## Senka43

> Na prvi idem... moram najprije vidjet dal je taj miom problem ili nije... ako nije pretpostavljam da ce mi odmah reci plan u smislu stimulacije i ostalo


Moj dr u Sistini je mislio da miom od 7mm pravi problem i da zbog njega ne dolazi do "ostanka i razvoja"(ako tako mogu reci) embriona nakon transfera.Tacno pre mesec dana uradio je HSC i otklonjen je miom a uterus malo prosiren.Dobila sam mens na vreme i sad razmisljam kad opet za MK jer treba na kontrolu.Nakon 2 meseca sam pocela da radim pa sad ne znam  kako da uklopim neki slobodan dan a i ovo oko korone opet pocelo da se razbuktava.Pozdrav svima i podrska od ❤❤

----------


## Iva83

> Iva odi u Zg ili Split, ovisi sto ti je zgodnije i blize.
> Pisi mailove hzzo-u i objasni situaciju. Tko zna mozda preuzmu trosak a ako ne vidi pa ocijeni situaciju sto ti se vise isplati, dal ici o svom trosku dalje ili podnijti zahtjev na hzzo-u.
> Treba vidjeti i kakav bi protokol dobila i koliko kosta.
> Kakvo je tvoje zapravo reproduktivno stanje. Dal trebas neku full stimulaciji ili 2 gonala dnevno. Jedan gonal od 75 i.j. dodje 200, 210 kn tako. Cetrotide je cini mi se 320 kn. Pa putni troskovi, pa hotel pa ima toga. Ne placa sve hzzo. Oni dio putnih snose. Zato odi ili zovi ili pisi hzzo-u i dobro pitaj sve sto te zanima u vezi financija, sto tocno placaju pa odvagni.


Tjedan dana pijem otprilike kontracepcijske,od utorka startam sa Decapepty,pa estradiol vadim 29.10,pa tada vidjet kakav ce bit nalaz i dali cu morati koristiti gonal..odmah sam dobila da krenem sa duzim protokolom posto mi je dr.L. rekao da imam dobru rezervu jajnika

----------


## leptirica82

Cure,
sve vas pozdravljam. Neka prođe sve uspješno u Makedoniji.

Rikku, kako ti?
Je li koko obavila FET?

Od mog ništa, napravila mi se cista.  :Sad:  Idemo ili 11 ili 12 mjesec ako situacija bude ok.

Kako je u Makedoniji?
Planiraju li otkazivati postupke ili će raditi normalno i dalje? Jesu što spominjali?

Ne znam kada planiraju na godišnji odmor. 

Za plaćanje pola postupka, nisam upućena isto ali nekako sumnjam da bi HZZO plaćao nešto na pola. Nemam pojma. Možda najbolje njih nazvati i provjeriti.

----------


## branca_i

Leptirice82, žao mi je za cistu! Kako ćeš je riješiti, tabletama ili?
I meni je izgleda isti problem, a već se 12 dana bockam Triptofemom. 
Nadam se da će Sistina nastavit radit i da će granice ostati otvorene, inače... Ufffff

----------


## Fanjitis

Jedna js i javljeno mi jutros da je ok pa ce transfer bit u ponediljak... 
sorry svima, moje poruke kasno dolaze online jos jer sam newbie  :Smile:  
Ako se tko hoce nac na kavu, posaljite mi broj u private pa se javim kad god sam na wifi

----------


## Fanjitis

Pisem pisem!  Sad cu sve dok ne dodjem do 10-11 poruka... 
meni je apartman u centru, tipa 50m od trga

----------


## Fanjitis

Ja sam 50m od trga pa kad god i digod cete se nac, tu sam kad god. Transfer u ponediljak ujutro pa imam cili vikend za druskanje i cavrljanje

----------


## Fanjitis

Ja mogu jedino komentirat stanje u MK - sve funkcionira normalno i nema spominjanja nikakvih GO jos i/ili otkazivanja postupaka... 
pricala sam sa Bistrom kratko u petak ujutro prije punkcije dok sam cekala u ordinaciji.
Imaju uzasno puno posla jer priko lita nije bas ljudi dolazilo plus je bio lockdown pa sad imaju masu za nadoknadit (lokalnih i nas “stranaca”) 
Ako sta cujem u medjuvremenu cu javit

----------


## Fanjitis

A ako mi ne prodju sve poruke, uvik imamo kavu na aerodromu

----------


## leptirica82

Dobila sam Duphastone tbl, 10 dana. Koliko sam skužila, trebala bi otići s mengom. Iako se može desiti i da ne ode. Vidjet ćemo. Stalno neko iščekivanje. Koma!

Jesu spominjali branca, micali bi ti je? Rikku je imala u stimulaciji i tamo su joj je maknuli. Što kažu? Smeta?

----------


## branca_i

> Dobila sam Duphastone tbl, 10 dana. Koliko sam skužila, trebala bi otići s mengom. Iako se može desiti i da ne ode. Vidjet ćemo. Stalno neko iščekivanje. Koma!
> 
> Jesu spominjali branca, micali bi ti je? Rikku je imala u stimulaciji i tamo su joj je maknuli. Što kažu? Smeta?


U pon. ću na uzv pa ćemo viditi. Nemam pojma ništa. Imala sam tu neku paraovarijsku cistu kad su mi polip našli, ali mi ju nisu htjeli vaditi. Ona kao ne dira hormone, ciklus... Lako moguće da je estradiol velik zbog neke druge. Ne virujem da će ju rješavati u toku ovog ciklusa jer onda treba opća anestezija, a za to treba priprema od par dana, covid test, svašta nešto. Mislim da će mi samo prekinut postupak. Totalno sam zbunjena sa svim...

----------


## leptirica82

Još si u Hrv? Ja mislila da si i ti dolje. Oni ti to ne bi htjeli riješiti? Da ne propadne sada sve što si do sada radila.

----------


## branca_i

> Još si u Hrv? Ja mislila da si i ti dolje. Oni ti to ne bi htjeli riješiti? Da ne propadne sada sve što si do sada radila.


Da, u RH sam. Trebali smo ići doli u ponedjeljak, ali eto..... Kamo sreće da sam doli, možda bi mi to riješili kao Rikku. Samo smo čekali da izvadim krv, da estradiol bude ok i krenem s Gonalima od jučer. Taman bi za prvi uzv bila u Mk. Već sam i go uzela. Baš nam se nekim curama lipo zakompliciralo...

----------


## leptirica82

I što sada? Propao cijeli postupak?

----------


## Medo2711

> Da, u RH sam. Trebali smo ići doli u ponedjeljak, ali eto..... Kamo sreće da sam doli, možda bi mi to riješili kao Rikku. Samo smo čekali da izvadim krv, da estradiol bude ok i krenem s Gonalima od jučer. Taman bi za prvi uzv bila u Mk. Već sam i go uzela. Baš nam se nekim curama lipo zakompliciralo...


Sve te razumijem...kao i meni.Sad bi se vec bila gotova sa pikanjem i isla za par dana na et.ali eto uvijek problema nekih..
Cure koje se isle na et..dali muz daje opet uzorak ili sa oni sta smo na kozultacijama dali spajaju jajne stanice?

----------


## branca_i

> I što sada? Propao cijeli postupak?


Pretpostavljam da se prekida. 13 injekcija Triptofema će tako propast. A sto ću si davat onda kad budem opet kretala nemam pojma... Gonali su ostali, a to je najskuplje. Najgore sto sam se već pripremila za Mk, posao organizirala, uzela go od četvrtka....nisam više mogla raditi i davati injekcije. Muž isto čeka s poslom... Bezveze...Da nisam ništa započela pa ajde, nekako bi se pomirila kroz par dana, a ovako.... Baš me zanima sto će biti sutra.

----------


## branca_i

Medo2711, jesi riješila sad injekcije, mislim jesi ih nabavila?

----------


## Fanjitis

ja imam PCOS vec milijun godina (od prvog menzesa ikad) i ST specijalisti kad sam ih pitala prije 2god za mogucnosti MPO kao samice su mi rekli da je ilegalno u HR i da parafraziram jednog specijalistu "zasto ne odes van i nadjes nekoga, jeftinije je" - seriously????  :Rolling Eyes:  :Shock:  :Taps: 
zasad ne mogu naci nikog da mi potpise ista za HZZO iako mi je u petak dr rekao da bi to trebalo proci jer je PCOS stvaran problem i da im nije jasno di je zapelo. 
Dalma, sretno u srijedu u Splitu...

----------


## branca_i

Svim novim curama želim puuuuno sreće! Kako vam poruke kasne ne vidimo ih odmah, osim ako se vraćamo unazad malo. Nemojte misliti da vas ignoriramo.... Samo ne vidimo poruke...
Cure sretnoooo, u bilo kojoj da ste fazi postupka! Javljate rezultate...

----------


## Medo2711

> Medo2711, jesi riješila sad injekcije, mislim jesi ih nabavila?


Jesam,spremne u frizideru. :Smile:

----------


## Medo2711

> Pretpostavljam da se prekida. 13 injekcija Triptofema će tako propast. A sto ću si davat onda kad budem opet kretala nemam pojma... Gonali su ostali, a to je najskuplje. Najgore sto sam se već pripremila za Mk, posao organizirala, uzela go od četvrtka....nisam više mogla raditi i davati injekcije. Muž isto čeka s poslom... Bezveze...Da nisam ništa započela pa ajde, nekako bi se pomirila kroz par dana, a ovako.... Baš me zanima sto će biti sutra.


Drzim fige da je sve u redu sa uzv... :Kiss:

----------


## branca_i

> Jesam,spremne u frizideru.


Super, sad samo da dobiješ i start!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## LaraLana

> Jedna js i javljeno mi jutros da je ok pa ce transfer bit u ponediljak... 
> sorry svima, moje poruke kasno dolaze online jos jer sam newbie  
> Ako se tko hoce nac na kavu, posaljite mi broj u private pa se javim kad god sam na wifi


Jesi ti bila u stimulaciji? 1 js a PCOS, malo mi cudno pa zato pitam!

----------


## Medo2711

> Super, sad samo da dobiješ i start!!!


Daaaa... :Very Happy:

----------


## Fanjitis

> Jesi ti bila u stimulaciji? 1 js a PCOS, malo mi cudno pa zato pitam!


Da da, gonali + cetrotidi i pocelo je sve super, masu ih je bilo... dok sam dosla u MK na uzv svi folikuli stali na 10-11 a jedan dosao na 15-16 pa smo se fokusirali na tog jednog, sta ces, jbg. 
Ok ajde, 1js = 1 beba (ako bude sve ok, ja sam pozitivna)

Sutra ujutro je transfer pa se nadam da ce se uhvatit i usidrit kako spada... ❤️

----------


## LaraLana

Cure kakva je situacija? Nitko nis ne pise!!!

----------


## domaćica

Pozdrav drage moje. Žao mi je što se ranije nisam uspjela javiti, ali eto me sad. U srijedu smo stigli u Skopje, u četvrtak pregled u Sistini, endo 11 mm i početak terapije. U petak je suprug davao spermu i u subotu su javili da imamo 6 odličnih embrija
 Danas obavili transfer i sutra se vraćamo kući. Danas mirovanje te preporuka 4 dana mirovati, 5.dan mogu u laganu šetnju. Sada dva tjedna duga kao vječnost

----------


## jelena.O

Sretno

----------


## LaraLana

> Pozdrav drage moje. Žao mi je što se ranije nisam uspjela javiti, ali eto me sad. U srijedu smo stigli u Skopje, u četvrtak pregled u Sistini, endo 11 mm i početak terapije. U petak je suprug davao spermu i u subotu su javili da imamo 6 odličnih embrija
>  Danas obavili transfer i sutra se vraćamo kući. Danas mirovanje te preporuka 4 dana mirovati, 5.dan mogu u laganu šetnju. Sada dva tjedna duga kao vječnost ������


Woohoooo pa to su sjajne vijesti, bravoooo  :Smile: 
Sretno!!!

Koliko ste vratili embrija? A ostale su zamrznuli danas ili se ceka peti dan za blastociste?

----------


## domaćica

> Sretno


Hvala puno!

----------


## domaćica

> Woohoooo pa to su sjajne vijesti, bravoooo 
> Sretno!!!
> 
> Koliko ste vratili embrija? A ostale su zamrznuli danas ili se ceka peti dan za blastociste?


Jes jes, svi su bili zadovoljni i kvalitetom embrija i endometrija, pa tako i ja, hehe... Vratili 2, a ostale ne znam kada idu u zamrzavanje..zaista mi nije palo na pamet pitati. Sva sam bila smotana, prvi put mi je i nisam znala što očekivati i kako sve skupa funkcionira. Bilo me strah...pa uzbuđenje...ali moram.pohvaliti sve koji su bili oko mene jer su zaista ljubazni i posvećeni a to puno olakšava...naravno i injekcija za smirenje hahaha

----------


## LaraLana

> Jes jes, svi su bili zadovoljni i kvalitetom embrija i endometrija, pa tako i ja, hehe... Vratili 2, a ostale ne znam kada idu u zamrzavanje..zaista mi nije palo na pamet pitati. Sva sam bila smotana, prvi put mi je i nisam znala što očekivati i kako sve skupa funkcionira. Bilo me strah...pa uzbuđenje...ali moram.pohvaliti sve koji su bili oko mene jer su zaista ljubazni i posvećeni a to puno olakšava...naravno i injekcija za smirenje hahaha


Ma oni su svi dole turbo ljubazni...od sestre Anite koja radi samo s dr. L pa do njih tamo u sali i na odjelu...Julijana (Julka ju zovu), Snježa, Biljana itd. A injekcije daju da ih i ne osjetis.

Jel ti bio mozda Boban na transferu? Ako da slobodno ga kontaktiraj za ostale embrije. To trebas, odnosno moras da imas informaciju sto je bilo dalje s njima, jako bitno.

Mozda ti i pise negdje nesto na racunu pa pogledaj.
Zaboravila sam jer smo ovdje pisale dal se placa zamrzavanje ostalih embrija...neki su placali a neki ne pa i po tome mozes znati. Radilo je se oko 800 eura al zbilja ne mogu sve popamtiti tko je sto placao.

----------


## domaćica

Bio je Boban na transferu, rekao je da ostala 4 pohranjuju i to besplatno prvu godinu, kao oni časte hahaha... Budem mu poslala poruku ovih dana da pitam.
A i vjerojatno ću sutra ujutro jos kod njih kupiti prolutex, za svaki slučaj...jer ne znam može li se kupiti samo kod njih ili može u apoteci, treba li recept.. To sam kasnije smislila da mi je najpametnije..ne znam koja je zamjena u Hr...

----------


## LaraLana

> Bio je Boban na transferu, rekao je da ostala 4 pohranjuju i to besplatno prvu godinu, kao oni časte hahaha... Budem mu poslala poruku ovih dana da pitam.
> A i vjerojatno ću sutra ujutro jos kod njih kupiti prolutex, za svaki slučaj...jer ne znam može li se kupiti samo kod njih ili može u apoteci, treba li recept.. To sam kasnije smislila da mi je najpametnije..ne znam koja je zamjena u Hr...


Super, samo se ti njemu javi. Ima nesto i u hr ali kupi ti sebi dole. Mislim da ti treba recept ako nisi imala do sad i ako ti nisu uzeli u apoteci. Meni neke nisu uzimali pa sam uvijek jos mogla kupiti.
Odi gore na 5 kat i trazi Anitu i ona ce ti to napisati. Znas da je kod njih sve lezerno  :Wink:

----------


## domaćica

Znam, rekao mi dr. L da mogu i neki drugi progesteron ali ne znam što je dostupno kod nas pa da si ne stvaram stres bezveze. Anita je ona crnokosa?

----------


## branca_i

Domaćice super vijesti!!!! Sretno!  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## branca_i

Cure, jutros sam obavila uzv i hvala bogu nema cista... ni one paraovarijske od prije mjesec dana niti neke druge nove. Dr. nije baš mogao reći da li ću dobiti M po uzv, a s obzirom na kontracepcijske tablete. Odmah sam javila dr. L. Do popodne sam umrla čekajući odgovor.... Uglavnom, nastavljam sa Triptofemom, ako M dobijem danas, sutra moram mu se javiti radi stimulacije!!! Sad nek samo "frajerica" dođe!!  :fige:

----------


## domaćica

> Domaćice super vijesti!!!! Sretno!


Hvala Branca_i, neka je i tebi. Držim palčeve da dobiješ m pa neka i tebi krene malo pozitive!

----------


## branca_i

Domaćice,  :Heart:  si!  :Kiss:

----------


## LaraLana

> Znam, rekao mi dr. L da mogu i neki drugi progesteron ali ne znam što je dostupno kod nas pa da si ne stvaram stres bezveze. Anita je ona crnokosa?


Tako je....ona je uvijek s dr. L. Mozes i Bistri reci gore kad dodjes da trebas recept pa ce Bistra pozvati Anitu.

----------


## LaraLana

> Cure, jutros sam obavila uzv i hvala bogu nema cista... ni one paraovarijske od prije mjesec dana niti neke druge nove. Dr. nije baš mogao reći da li ću dobiti M po uzv, a s obzirom na kontracepcijske tablete. Odmah sam javila dr. L. Do popodne sam umrla čekajući odgovor.... Uglavnom, nastavljam sa Triptofemom, ako M dobijem danas, sutra moram mu se javiti radi stimulacije!!! Sad nek samo "frajerica" dođe!!


Super, odlicno! Samo polako. Znam da je sve napeto i u sekundu isplanirano.

----------


## Fanjitis

> Cure kakva je situacija? Nitko nis ne pise!!!


Bokić svima  :Smile:  
Jutros transfer odradjen vrhunski i uz puno smijeha sa dr i sestrama - bila ful opustena atmosfera. 
Sad odmaram u apartmanu do srijede i onda vjerojatno na pazar u cetvrtak i doma u petak popodne. Sad slijede najduza 2 tjedna ikad!

----------


## leptirica82

Curke,

baš sam sretna zbog vas. Neka su transferi obavljeni. Još će biti i lijepih beta.  :Smile:  Mora se pokrenuti nekakav pozitivan niz ovdje.  :Smile:

----------


## domaćica

> Curke,
> 
> baš sam sretna zbog vas. Neka su transferi obavljeni. Još će biti i lijepih beta.  Mora se pokrenuti nekakav pozitivan niz ovdje.


Dao bog svima...a onda jedan babinjak organiziramo

----------


## domaćica

> Tako je....ona je uvijek s dr. L. Mozes i Bistri reci gore kad dodjes da trebas recept pa ce Bistra pozvati Anitu.


Evo poslala ja muža u apoteku, nista njima ne treba...sve ide bez recepta. Kupljen prolutex za 14 dana i utrogestan..ne treba recept kao kod nas. Ovdje daš pare i sve może

----------


## Medo2711

> Cure, jutros sam obavila uzv i hvala bogu nema cista... ni one paraovarijske od prije mjesec dana niti neke druge nove. Dr. nije baš mogao reći da li ću dobiti M po uzv, a s obzirom na kontracepcijske tablete. Odmah sam javila dr. L. Do popodne sam umrla čekajući odgovor.... Uglavnom, nastavljam sa Triptofemom, ako M dobijem danas, sutra moram mu se javiti radi stimulacije!!! Sad nek samo "frajerica" dođe!!


Jupiii rekla sam da ce biti dobar uzv....cekamo tu vjesticu da dode..i kreces u pobjede.
Druge cure lijepe vijesti i cekamo rezutate ++++... :Kiss:

----------


## Medo2711

> Dao bog svima...a onda jedan babinjak organiziramo ������


Bio bi bas lijepi babinjak  :Kiss:

----------


## Medo2711

> Evo poslala ja muža u apoteku, nista njima ne treba...sve ide bez recepta. Kupljen prolutex za 14 dana i utrogestan..ne treba recept kao kod nas. Ovdje daš pare i sve może������


Samo potrosi i nosi..nista oni ne pitaju.Ja uzimala ljekove zadnji put za bolove.U hrv moras recept imati jer ti nedaju.Tu nista,nosi...   :Very Happy:

----------


## Senka43

> Pozdrav drage moje. Žao mi je što se ranije nisam uspjela javiti, ali eto me sad. U srijedu smo stigli u Skopje, u četvrtak pregled u Sistini, endo 11 mm i početak terapije. U petak je suprug davao spermu i u subotu su javili da imamo 6 odličnih embrija
>  Danas obavili transfer i sutra se vraćamo kući. Danas mirovanje te preporuka 4 dana mirovati, 5.dan mogu u laganu šetnju. Sada dva tjedna duga kao vječnost ������


Domaćice,srećno❤❤❤

----------


## Fanjitis

Kod nas ima za kupit estrofem od 1mg, jel tako? Mogu svog ginica pitat da mi ispise recept za njega? 
Negdi sam ovde procitala da impryl nema pa se mislim dal da napravim zalihu ili jednostavno cekam rezlutat bete za 15 dana pa vidim sta ce mi rec...

----------


## Fanjitis

> Bio bi bas lijepi babinjak


Da! bas bi bilo lipo spojit lica sa nadimcima ovde  :Smile:

----------


## LaraLana

> Kod nas ima za kupit estrofem od 1mg, jel tako? Mogu svog ginica pitat da mi ispise recept za njega? 
> Negdi sam ovde procitala da impryl nema pa se mislim dal da napravim zalihu ili jednostavno cekam rezlutat bete za 15 dana pa vidim sta ce mi rec...


Mislim da je od 2mg. Bar je tako bilo kad sam ja uzimala.
Naravno da mozes traziti na recept. I utrogestan ako uzimas pa cak i Crinone gel. Ne znam sto imas od terapije.
Impryl odnosno kod nas mozes kupiti prenatalne vitamine s aktivnim oblikom folne, metyl folat. Sve ti je to vise manje isto. Bitan je aktivni ovaj oblik folne.

----------


## LaraLana

> Evo poslala ja muža u apoteku, nista njima ne treba...sve ide bez recepta. Kupljen prolutex za 14 dana i utrogestan..ne treba recept kao kod nas. Ovdje daš pare i sve może������


Ma pametan narod, napravili biznis samo takav a ne kao nasi pa moramo u tudje drzave ici i ostavljati novce.

----------


## LaraLana

> Bokić svima  
> Jutros transfer odradjen vrhunski i uz puno smijeha sa dr i sestrama - bila ful opustena atmosfera. 
> Sad odmaram u apartmanu do srijede i onda vjerojatno na pazar u cetvrtak i doma u petak popodne. Sad slijede najduza 2 tjedna ikad!


Sretno..sretno...sretno  :Smile:

----------


## Fanjitis

> Mislim da je od 2mg. Bar je tako bilo kad sam ja uzimala.
> Naravno da mozes traziti na recept. I utrogestan ako uzimas pa cak i Crinone gel. Ne znam sto imas od terapije.
> Impryl odnosno kod nas mozes kupiti prenatalne vitamine s aktivnim oblikom folne, metyl folat. Sve ti je to vise manje isto. Bitan je aktivni ovaj oblik folne.


Imam utrogestan, aspirin, impryl, estrofem i dekortin kao terapiju i pise da nastavljam s tim do rezultata pa cemo vidit.
Svega imam jos za bar 15-20 dana osim estrofema pa cu onda dovrsit ovu i doma uzet ostatak. 
Hvala

----------


## LF2

> Evo poslala ja muža u apoteku, nista njima ne treba...sve ide bez recepta. Kupljen prolutex za 14 dana i utrogestan..ne treba recept kao kod nas. Ovdje daš pare i sve może������


I kod nas Prolutex ide za pare, bez recepta. Isto tako možeš i Utrogestan kupiti ako hoćeš ili tražiti doktora da ti pošalje.

----------


## LF2

> Kod nas ima za kupit estrofem od 1mg, jel tako? Mogu svog ginica pitat da mi ispise recept za njega? 
> Negdi sam ovde procitala da impryl nema pa se mislim dal da napravim zalihu ili jednostavno cekam rezlutat bete za 15 dana pa vidim sta ce mi rec...


Ima i od 1mg i od 2mg, doktor ti pošalje recept.
Zaliha za Impryl je najvjerojatnije cijela trudnoća, tako da ti to jako skupo na kraju ispada. Kod nas nema ali možeš naručiti iz vana i skupi su. Ja ih nisam uzimala. Prouči malo prenatale koji se nude kod nas i prilagodi sebi.
Npr.meni je bitan taj aktivni oblik folne zbog tog enzima MTHFR, nisam htjela nešto što ima puno željeza jer mi je inače visoko....
Pogledaj sastave i vidi koji ti najviše odgovara.

----------


## Fanjitis

Super, hvala na savjetu,  LF2

----------


## Iva83

Bas je lijepo citati lijepe vijesti ..svu srecu vam cure zelim,da plusica bude sto viiiise

----------


## domaćica

> Ma pametan narod, napravili biznis samo takav a ne kao nasi pa moramo u tudje drzave ici i ostavljati novce.


Baš tako! Mi sad bili ovdje 6 dana, ne moram govoriti koliko smo para potrošili..ubijaš vrijeme... 
Ali bilo je lijepo, kao mini godišnji.. Penjali smo se na Vodno, išli na Ohrid...ako ikoga zanima, a ima priliku, obavezno na Vodno. Pogled je da ti zastane dan.
Vrijeme nas je služilo, svaki dan toplo..osim petka kad je bila kisa. Jučer kad sam čula da najavljuju temp do 26 baš ti dođe da još malo ostaneš..

----------


## domaćica

> I kod nas Prolutex ide za pare, bez recepta. Isto tako možeš i Utrogestan kupiti ako hoćeš ili tražiti doktora da ti pošalje.


Pa gdje ima prolutex kod nas? Ja pitala u par ljekarni, kažu nema. Pitala i u Bosni... Utrogestan mi je dao moj dr ali po 100 a ja moram 2x400 pa mi bilo lakse kupiti a zaista nije skup..

----------


## domaćica

> Domaćice,srećno❤❤❤


Hvala ti Senka.❤

----------


## LaraLana

> Imam utrogestan, aspirin, impryl, estrofem i dekortin kao terapiju i pise da nastavljam s tim do rezultata pa cemo vidit.
> Svega imam jos za bar 15-20 dana osim estrofema pa cu onda dovrsit ovu i doma uzet ostatak. 
> Hvala


I dokortin mozes dobiti na recept ako ti je sic.ginic ok. i normalan.
Od Elevita imas prenetalne s aktivnim oblikom folne.

----------


## LaraLana

> Pa gdje ima prolutex kod nas? Ja pitala u par ljekarni, kažu nema. Pitala i u Bosni... Utrogestan mi je dao moj dr ali po 100 a ja moram 2x400 pa mi bilo lakse kupiti a zaista nije skup..


Ja nisam koristila prolutex pa ne znam al predpostavljam da ljekarna Filipovic moze naruciti ili ona na Dolcu.
U Filipovica predpostavljam moze bez recepta, oni samo pitaji gdje si u postupku pa upisu, znaci opravdanje neko moraju imati a ovi ma Dolcu bar meni su uvijek trazili da se ima recept za bilo sto da se narucuje a da nema u ljekarni.

Inace kod nas u hr ne daju za terapiju prolutex odnosno takav oblik progesterona.

LF ce napisati kad vidi di se moze bez recepta pa da znate za ubuduce vi koje budete trebale.

----------


## LaraLana

Cekamo jos Miu i Vedre da se jave kako je proslo!

----------


## LaraLana

Znaci na ovu ljekarnu Filipovic u Zagorskoj ulici u Zg mislim. Ako nisi u Zg oni mogu poslati i postom lijekove.

----------


## domaćica

> Znaci na ovu ljekarnu Filipovic u Zagorskoj ulici u Zg mislim. Ako nisi u Zg oni mogu poslati i postom lijekove.


Odlična informacija! Hvala hvala! Nadam se da ce mi trebati!

----------


## Bambina1

Bok cure, evo da se i ja javim opet. Sve vas pratim, al sam stalno u guzvi. Trebala sam i ja ovaj mjesec s vama krenuti u drugi transfer, al nikako. Uredivali smo stan, pa mi se menga zgubila, pa moram za par dana na operaciju ciste u celjusti, pa posao itd. Nadam se da cu sljedeci mjesec s novom menom. Valjda ne bu sve zatvorili.. Nadam se da ce nam svima uspjeti  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## LF2

Točno. U ljekarni Filipović imaš Prolutex i sve vezano za IVF, stvarno su opskrbljeni. Povuku iz jedne ljekarne u drugu ili naruče. I kolko sam primjetila najjeftiniji što se IVF lijekova tiče. 
650 kn je jedna kutija Prolutexa (7 injekcija - tjedan dana). Otprilike 100 kn po injekciji. U MK ti ispada 10 eura po injekciji.
Ja sam kupila u MK do bete jer nisam znala ishod. Poslije sam slala i zvala HZZO vezano za to, rekli da ne financiraju.

----------


## LF2

Moj savjet, kupite su barem nešto Utrogestana od 200 mg u MK jer ovdje nema. Ovdje moraš istovremeno 4 komada staviti. Bar si malo olakšajte početak. A kasnije su sve slatke brige.....

----------


## LaraLana

Da upravo tako. Kupite si dole sve do bete sto vam treba jer ipak je malo jeftinije. A ostale cure kao sto sam vec i pisala uzmite si recepte od gina jer imate pravo na to.

----------


## Mia38

> Cekamo jos Miu i Vedre da se jave kako je proslo!


Meni je proslo ok... doktor rekao da miom ne bi trebao biti problem (btw 3 su mioma), izabrala donora, platila i sad cekam.... navodno ce prije NG doci materijal.

----------


## vedre

Mi za sada imamo 5 oplođenih. Zadovoljni smo. Inace, hodamo okolo, jedemo i pijemo. Ja i muz smo se 2 duga dana druzili sa curama mia38 i frajanis. Danas smo opet na druzenju sa frajanis. Lakse je kada smo svi skupa pa brze vrime prođe.

I kako cure kazu, kupite tu utrogestan jer je od 200 i lakse je stavit 2kom nego nasa 4. Njihov utrogestan od 200mg, u kutiji je 15kom i dođe oko 48kn otprilike. Navecer pred spavanje stavim naš a jutrom njihov. 

Iznenadila sam se da u dm drogeriji imate za kupiti neofen i andol100. Andol je nekih mozda 8kn 30kom. Mislim da je kod nas oko.20kn(nisam sigurna).

Sretno svima cure

----------


## Medo2711

> Mi za sada imamo 5 oplođenih. Zadovoljni smo. Inace, hodamo okolo, jedemo i pijemo. Ja i muz smo se 2 duga dana druzili sa curama mia38 i frajanis. Danas smo opet na druzenju sa frajanis. Lakse je kada smo svi skupa pa brze vrime prođe.
> 
> I kako cure kazu, kupite tu utrogestan jer je od 200 i lakse je stavit 2kom nego nasa 4. Njihov utrogestan od 200mg, u kutiji je 15kom i dođe oko 48kn otprilike. Navecer pred spavanje stavim naš a jutrom njihov. 
> 
> Iznenadila sam se da u dm drogeriji imate za kupiti neofen i andol100. Andol je nekih mozda 8kn 30kom. Mislim da je kod nas oko.20kn(nisam sigurna).
> 
> Sretno svima cure


Odlicno,mozes mi reci dali muz opet daje materjal ili?pa se ceka da se oplodi...moze vise info o tome.Hvala...

----------


## Medo2711

> Bok cure, evo da se i ja javim opet. Sve vas pratim, al sam stalno u guzvi. Trebala sam i ja ovaj mjesec s vama krenuti u drugi transfer, al nikako. Uredivali smo stan, pa mi se menga zgubila, pa moram za par dana na operaciju ciste u celjusti, pa posao itd. Nadam se da cu sljedeci mjesec s novom menom. Valjda ne bu sve zatvorili.. Nadam se da ce nam svima uspjeti


Bas misla na tebe gdje si,jesi krenula i to...nadam se da ce sve dobro proci sa operacijom...Da cemo se mozda druziti u 11 mj.. :Smile:

----------


## vedre

Medo, daje se novi materijal. I muz bi triba imat noviji nalaz za hiv1 2, hep b c. Mislim da i kod nas u Hr ne smiju biti stariji od 6mj...nisam sigurna.
Uglavnom muz nije ima noviji nalaz. Prvo je dao.spermu pa smo se spustili u prizemlje klinike da izvadi krv. Tu nebude gužva. Nalaz je gotov za 2 sata ali ne tribate cekat jer su povezani svi.

----------


## Medo2711

> Medo, daje se novi materijal. I muz bi triba imat noviji nalaz za hiv1 2, hep b c. Mislim da i kod nas u Hr ne smiju biti stariji od 6mj...nisam sigurna.
> Uglavnom muz nije ima noviji nalaz. Prvo je dao.spermu pa smo se spustili u prizemlje klinike da izvadi krv. Tu nebude gužva. Nalaz je gotov za 2 sata ali ne tribate cekat jer su povezani svi.


Hvala ti,mi imamo nove nalaze.To smo sve novo vadili,6 mj vrijedi kao i kod nas.Koliko smo ustvari dolje dana?Vracaju dvodnevne?

----------


## vedre

Medo, pretezno vracaju 3d a nekom i 5d. Ovisi.Racunaj da si tu do 7 dana. Ako ides autom...mozes i 5d kući. Mi smo avionom a lete samo petak i.ponediljak

----------


## Medo2711

> Medo, pretezno vracaju 3d a nekom i 5d. Ovisi.Racunaj da si tu do 7 dana. Ako ides autom...mozes i 5d kući. Mi smo avionom a lete samo petak i.ponediljak


Mi cemo autom jer nam jeftinije i prakticno...hvala ti na info..sretno :Kiss:

----------


## DalmaIB

Kako je lipo čitati dobre vijesti  :Smile: 
Sretno cure i dalje, očekujem mnogo plusića  :Smile:

----------


## LaraLana

Mene bas zanima u cemu je fora za vrqcanje treci ili peti dan?
Znam da ovisi i koliko ih se oplodilo i ako su dva tri embrija nece onda cekati pet dana da nebi stali s razvojem a evo domacica je imala 6 oplodjenih i 3-ći dan vratili pa ptedpostavljam da su ostatak taj dan i zaledili posto joj boban nije nista rekao kad ce se npr cuti.
Sigurno bi joj rekao da nazove da su pustili do petog dana.

Cini mi se da je samo kod LF blastica do sad vracena ili?
I imam osjecaj da im je sad guzva pa nemaju puno mjesta i vremena na raspolaganju a cekati blasticu isto njih kosta, i zbog mjesta jel jer je navala pa zato idu svima vracati 3-ći dan.
Ne brinite cure jer blastica nikakvu garanciju ne daje da ce se primiti. Ja sam imala dvodnevne i ako je embrij dobar i imas srece primit ce se. 
Ovo sad malo naglas razmisljam.

Vedre i ostale cure super i mislim na vas  :Heart:

----------


## LF2

Da, meni su vraćene blastice. Ne znam ni ja o čemu ovisi. Ma kako god bilo, to nije mjerodavno. Samo nek se zvijezde poklope  :Wink: 
Oni vole odmah vratiti jer se smatra da im je bolje u maminoj buši nego u labosu. Po meni ima logike.

----------


## Iva83

Pozz cure,imam pitanje,dali znate koja je cijena gonala f u penu od 600 ili od 900 jedinica?

----------


## branca_i

Došla M danas!!! Točno 29.dan ciklusa. Ne ferma ona nikakve kontracepcijske tablete, došla 11 dana posli zadnje popijene. 
Uglavnom, nastavljam triptofem od danas po pola, a od petka počinje stimulacija gonalima. Trebala sam prvi uzv obaviti drugu srijedu u RH pa bi mi onda tek dr. L. rekao kad da dođemo doli. Ali sam ipak odlučila da dođemo doli ovaj ponedjeljak i u utorak smo na uzv u klinici. Ni injekcija nemam za iza ponedjeljka. Da obavim uzv u drugu srijedu u RH mogli bi letiti tek drugi petak, a to mi je 10-i dan ciklusa i bojim se da bi bilo prekasno. Do sad su mi sve punkcije bile 11-i dan. Koje uzbuđenjeeeee!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## LaraLana

Ma bravo, bas mi je drago da ides dole. Tak i treba, nista ne prepustaj slucaju. Kad si dole sve je sigurnije  :Smile:

----------


## branca_i

Da, nema smisla imati dodatan stres. Ovo mi je do sad bilo malo preturbulentno. Iskreno malo me je frka doći doli a da ne znam da li će biti uopće folikula, ali i ovako i onako postupak počinje pa sto bude bude. A i toliko vas je već išlo doli na isti način, pa je ispalo ok. To me tješi...

----------


## DalmaIB

Branca sretno  :Smile: 

Ja upravo iz ST.
Opet mi je potrefila doktorica ali je ova, za razliku od one koja mi je doma bila, divna, draga, pozitivna... Rekla mi je da od HZZOa ništa jer još uvik nemam dijagnozu neplodnosti. Ugodan je razgovor bio skroz. Za sada mi je propisala kontracepciju da čuvamo ovu postojeću rezervu i da se eventualno raspitam kod HZZOa postoji li mogućnost obzirom na nizak AMH da me oni stimuliraju pa da se jajne stanice smrznu i na čuvanje.
Tako da mislim da ću za sada počet sa kontracepcijskim, privodit faks kraju i uštediti još koju kunu... 

Ostalim curama koje su u postupku i onima koji tek kreću želim svu sriću ovog svita i da ovdje čitam samo pozitivna iskustva i rezultate. Pratit ću vas i dalje  :Kiss:

----------


## domaćica

Branca drago mi je čuti i tvoje pozitivne vijesti! Neka je i tebi sa srećom. Mi sinoć stigli kući, spavala sam ko beba, napokon u svom krevetu. Osjećam se ok, imam male grčeve, što zbog puta što zbog lijekova...tko će znati. Sada idemo dan po dan...

----------


## Medo2711

Odlicnoooo...bas mi drago.Ako imas mogucnosti odi dolje.Da te ovi vode kako treba...drzim palceve za puno folikula i da bude kako treba.. :Kiss:

----------


## Argente

DalmalB, sori šta ovako upadam, ali imislim da trebaš ići po drugo mišljenje - npr u Cito ako ti je Split najbliže.

Iskreno sam u čudu da subspecijalist humane reprodukcije plasira ovakve informacije. Lijepo što je dobronamjerna, ali vjerovanje da kontracepcija čuva ovarijsku rezervu je u najmanju ruku na vrlo klimavim nogama, a HZZO također neće odobriti stimulaciju bez oplodnje - jer to je i dalje socijalna neplodnost...plus smrzavanje jajnih stanica ima nekog smisla samo kod mladih žena u punom sjaju reproduktivnog potencijala.

Oprosti na lošim vijestima, ali navijam za svaku od vas i ne želim da izgubiš ni mjesec zbog u najmanju ruku dvojbenih  informacija. Možda ja nisam u pravu, ali proguglaj, raspitaj se...i sretno!

----------


## DalmaIB

> DalmalB, sori šta ovako upadam, ali imislim da trebaš ići po drugo mišljenje - npr u Cito ako ti je Split najbliže.
> 
> Iskreno sam u čudu da subspecijalist humane reprodukcije plasira ovakve informacije. Lijepo što je dobronamjerna, ali vjerovanje da kontracepcija čuva ovarijsku rezervu je u najmanju ruku na vrlo klimavim nogama, a HZZO također neće odobriti stimulaciju bez oplodnje - jer to je i dalje socijalna neplodnost...plus smrzavanje jajnih stanica ima nekog smisla samo kod mladih žena u punom sjaju reproduktivnog potencijala.
> 
> Oprosti na lošim vijestima, ali navijam za svaku od vas i ne želim da izgubiš ni mjesec zbog u najmanju ruku dvojbenih  informacija. Možda ja nisam u pravu, ali proguglaj, raspitaj se...i sretno!


Ma samo upadaj. Sve informacije i savjeti su dobrodošli. Hvala  :Smile: 
Hoću, hoću, raspitat ću se ja još.
Zapisala mi je neke baš konkretne kontracepcijske (ostali mi nalazi u autu, ne sićam se naziva) i naglasila da baš te mi gin.propiše, da mu baš naglasim zašto mi ih je pripisala. 
Pa sad... Al eto bila sam lina spuštat se do auta po naziv pa da odmah guglam. Al proguglat ću ja. Pitat još okolo. Eto možda u Cito.
Rekla je ona da bi stali sa kontracepcijom ako bi se išlo u stimulaciju. Al da, i ja sumnjam u takvo odobrenje od strane HZZOa, al eto ne košta me ništa pitat.
Al u svakom slučaju san već razmišljala o tom da malo stanem na loptu ako moram sama financirati jer trebam posložit neke stvari da bi uopće bila u mogućnosti financirati sve. Ne mogu glavom kroz zid, ipak.

----------


## Medo2711

> Branca sretno 
> 
> Ja upravo iz ST.
> Opet mi je potrefila doktorica ali je ova, za razliku od one koja mi je doma bila, divna, draga, pozitivna... Rekla mi je da od HZZOa ništa jer još uvik nemam dijagnozu neplodnosti. Ugodan je razgovor bio skroz. Za sada mi je propisala kontracepciju da čuvamo ovu postojeću rezervu i da se eventualno raspitam kod HZZOa postoji li mogućnost obzirom na nizak AMH da me oni stimuliraju pa da se jajne stanice smrznu i na čuvanje.
> Tako da mislim da ću za sada počet sa kontracepcijskim, privodit faks kraju i uštediti još koju kunu... 
> 
> Ostalim curama koje su u postupku i onima koji tek kreću želim svu sriću ovog svita i da ovdje čitam samo pozitivna iskustva i rezultate. Pratit ću vas i dalje


Ako sam dobro skuzila ti bi isla u Mk kao samica jet tako?Ako sam dobro skuzila hzzo ti nece odobriti zbog dobrog amh ili?
Nisam bas uspjela poloviti.Meni je moja dr.mpo rekla da mozda ne dobije odobrenje za jajne stanice.Zbog godina,ali moji nalazi su jako losi za 33 godine.Menopauza je na vratima.Ali dobila sam odobrenje odmah i brzo.Nadam se da ces uspjeti nesto od hzzo dobiti.Treba pokusati,pa vidjeti.sretno

----------


## leptirica82

Cure,
sjećate se koliko dugo ste čekale odobrenje od HZZO-a? Ja se ne sjećam.

domaćica, javljaj kako si.  :Smile: 

branca, sretno!

Rikku nam se ne javlja. Nadam se da je sve ok.

----------


## Argente

> Ma samo upadaj. Sve informacije i savjeti su dobrodošli. Hvala 
> Hoću, hoću, raspitat ću se ja još.
> Zapisala mi je neke baš konkretne kontracepcijske (ostali mi nalazi u autu, ne sićam se naziva) i naglasila da baš te mi gin.propiše, da mu baš naglasim zašto mi ih je pripisala. 
> Pa sad... Al eto bila sam lina spuštat se do auta po naziv pa da odmah guglam. Al proguglat ću ja. Pitat još okolo. Eto možda u Cito.
> Rekla je ona da bi stali sa kontracepcijom ako bi se išlo u stimulaciju. Al da, i ja sumnjam u takvo odobrenje od strane HZZOa, al eto ne košta me ništa pitat.
> Al u svakom slučaju san već razmišljala o tom da malo stanem na loptu ako moram sama financirati jer trebam posložit neke stvari da bi uopće bila u mogućnosti financirati sve. Ne mogu glavom kroz zid, ipak.


Sad sam pogledala tvoje postove unazad pa vidim da ti AMH nije toliko loš i da imaš još samo pol godine faksa. Pa dobro onda nije baš tolika žurba. Svejedno bih ja otišla na drugo mišljenje, i zbog FSH koji je već počeo rasti i posebno zbog malo antralnih folikula. 
Ako ti nalazi za par mjeseci budu još gori, malo nakiti i kaži dr da si do nedavno imala partnera s kojim nisi ostvarila trudnoću par godina - vjerojatno od toga neće  biti koristi jer nije nigdje dijagnosticirano, ali ako ti nalaz bude graničan...možda pripomogne  :Wink:

----------


## Medo2711

Ja sam dobila u roku 10 dana...

----------


## Medo2711

> Cure,
> sjećate se koliko dugo ste čekale odobrenje od HZZO-a? Ja se ne sjećam.
> 
> domaćica, javljaj kako si. 
> 
> branca, sretno!
> 
> Rikku nam se ne javlja. Nadam se da je sve ok.


Ja dobila u roku 10 dana...ali ocito imala srece..inace su cure cekale od 1 mj do 2 mj

----------


## LaraLana

> Branca drago mi je čuti i tvoje pozitivne vijesti! Neka je i tebi sa srećom. Mi sinoć stigli kući, spavala sam ko beba, napokon u svom krevetu. Osjećam se ok, imam male grčeve, što zbog puta što zbog lijekova...tko će znati. Sada idemo dan po dan...


Grcevi su lijepi simptomi ako ih vec mozemo tako nazvati  :Smile: 
Javljaj nam se svakako da cujemo kako si.
Jel cekas betu ili ces prije test raditi?

----------


## DalmaIB

> Ako sam dobro skuzila ti bi isla u Mk kao samica jet tako?Ako sam dobro skuzila hzzo ti nece odobriti zbog dobrog amh ili?
> Nisam bas uspjela poloviti.Meni je moja dr.mpo rekla da mozda ne dobije odobrenje za jajne stanice.Zbog godina,ali moji nalazi su jako losi za 33 godine.Menopauza je na vratima.Ali dobila sam odobrenje odmah i brzo.Nadam se da ces uspjeti nesto od hzzo dobiti.Treba pokusati,pa vidjeti.sretno


AMH mi je 6,8... Nije baš divan al očito nije ni dovoljno loš.. FSH mi je isto povišen. Al eto ona je meni rekla da još uvik nemam dijagnozu neplodnosti.
U svakom slučaju ću ja tražiti drugo mišljenje i pokušat opet izborit na teret HZZOa kad sredim faks. Ne odustajem  :Wink: 

Možeš li mi, ako ti nije problem, u privatnoj poruci napisati kod koje si dr.ti (ne znam pišete li javno imena i kakva je politika foruma za to) i što ti je napisala na taj zahtjev za HZZO?

----------


## DalmaIB

> Ako ti nalazi za par mjeseci budu još gori, malo nakiti i kaži dr da si do nedavno imala partnera s kojim nisi ostvarila trudnoću par godina - vjerojatno od toga neće  biti koristi jer nije nigdje dijagnosticirano, ali ako ti nalaz bude graničan...možda pripomogne


Ha ha ha isto razmišljamo  :Laughing: 
Još pogotovo što meni redovito drhti glas kad pričam o stvarima koje su mi jako bitne...bit će fin dodatak za vjerodostojnost ha ha.

----------


## DalmaIB

> Ako sam dobro skuzila ti bi isla u Mk kao samica jet tako?


Zaboravih odgovoriti, da, kao samica bi išla.

----------


## Medo2711

Moja prijateljica ima amh 8,pa joj je dijagnoza neplodnost je 3 god nemoze ostati trudna.Nije bas neki,ako ti raste fsh znaci da se smanjuje broj jajnih i da su jajnici istroseni.Ja ima fsh 30,a amh 0.6.
Ja sam u Petrovoj kod dr.Jurkovic,super dr.

----------


## Medo2711

> Zaboravih odgovoriti, da, kao samica bi išla.





> AMH mi je 6,8... Nije baš divan al očito nije ni dovoljno loš.. FSH mi je isto povišen. Al eto ona je meni rekla da još uvik nemam dijagnozu neplodnosti.
> U svakom slučaju ću ja tražiti drugo mišljenje i pokušat opet izborit na teret HZZOa kad sredim faks. Ne odustajem 
> 
> Možeš li mi, ako ti nije problem, u privatnoj poruci napisati kod koje si dr.ti (ne znam pišete li javno imena i kakva je politika foruma za to) i što ti je napisala na taj zahtjev za HZZO?


Napisala mi preuranjena menopauza i neplodnost,istrosenost rezerve jajnih stanica.Imam tri dijagnoze.

----------


## domaćica

Dobro sam, hvala vam na brizi. Osjećam se kao da ništa nisam radila. Grčevi su prisutni, nisu jaki ali imam ih. Mislim da neću raditi test prije bete,  zasad dobro hendlam znatizelju...
Što se tiče rješenja od Hzzo  moje je odrađeno u roku dva tjedna i to u 8 mj, sto nisam očekivala tako brzo zbog godišnjih, ali brzo su to odradili!

----------


## domaćica

Franjitis, Mia, Vedreeee gdje ste? Kako ste vi?

----------


## Mia38

Meni je amh 5,69 i nisam ni pokusavala preko hzzo... mozda sam trebala al nemam nikakvu zapravo sluzbenu dijagnozu pa sam zakljucila da nis od njih.... + samo sam htjela vec jednom krenut sa svime

----------


## LaraLana

> Meni je amh 5,69 i nisam ni pokusavala preko hzzo... mozda sam trebala al nemam nikakvu zapravo sluzbenu dijagnozu pa sam zakljucila da nis od njih.... + samo sam htjela vec jednom krenut sa svime


Mia jel ti mozda dr. L nesto rekao s kakvim protokolom stimulacije ces ici?

----------


## DalmaIB

> Moja prijateljica ima amh 8,pa joj je dijagnoza neplodnost je 3 god nemoze ostati trudna.Nije bas neki,ako ti raste fsh znaci da se smanjuje broj jajnih i da su jajnici istroseni.Ja ima fsh 30,a amh 0.6.
> Ja sam u Petrovoj kod dr.Jurkovic,super dr.


Da, najveći problem je vjerojatno što ja nisam pokušavala ostati trudna i nemam partnera. Za dijagnozu neplodnosti triba godina dana pokušavanja il u mojim godinama pola godine.
A samicama to dijagnosticiraju vjer samo ako su skor bez zalihe ili ako nemaju jajovode il nešto treće. A sam snižen AMH ne uzimaju u obzir. Inače moj FSH je 15,7.
U svakom slučaju ću pokušat i do drugačijeg tumačenja doć, nekoga ko će me vodit s dijagnozom neplodnosti.

----------


## Mia38

> Mia jel ti mozda dr. L nesto rekao s kakvim protokolom stimulacije ces ici?


Nije nista rekao... samo je vidio na uzv 3 folikula i rekao da s mojim nalazima se ne isplati na insem nego odmah na ivf.

----------


## Mia38

Mislim rekao je da ce mi poslati protokol i to je sve...

----------


## Medo2711

> Zaboravih odgovoriti, da, kao samica bi išla.





> Da, najveći problem je vjerojatno što ja nisam pokušavala ostati trudna i nemam partnera. Za dijagnozu neplodnosti triba godina dana pokušavanja il u mojim godinama pola godine.
> A samicama to dijagnosticiraju vjer samo ako su skor bez zalihe ili ako nemaju jajovode il nešto treće. A sam snižen AMH ne uzimaju u obzir. Inače moj FSH je 15,7.
> U svakom slučaju ću pokušat i do drugačijeg tumačenja doć, nekoga ko će me vodit s dijagnozom neplodnosti.


Probaj,mislim u Petrovoj je Dr.Vrcic dao potpis samicama.Pa probaj.Da fsh je visok vec,tako se ti vec vidi da amh pada...nema predaje samo naprijed.Negdje ces uspjeti ispuniti papire..a sada problem je da ide na komisiju i jos dva dr plus tvoj daje odobrenje...

----------


## DalmaIB

> Probaj,mislim u Petrovoj je Dr.Vrcic dao potpis samicama.Pa probaj.Da fsh je visok vec,tako se ti vec vidi da amh pada...nema predaje samo naprijed.Negdje ces uspjeti ispuniti papire..a sada problem je da ide na komisiju i jos dva dr plus tvoj daje odobrenje...


Ajme Petrova mi je daleko skoro ko Makedonija ha ha ha. Kad i pođem za makedoniju ne znam kako ću..morat ću za ZG pa iz ZG na avion (najbrže mi okolo ha ha ha). Al o tom po tom.
Al da, nema predaje dok ne iscrpim sve. Za svaki slučaj nastavljam štediti. I ako dobijem odobrenje od HZZOa ušteđevina će dobro doći za bebača  :Smile:

----------


## Medo2711

> Ajme Petrova mi je daleko skoro ko Makedonija ha ha ha. Kad i pođem za makedoniju ne znam kako ću..morat ću za ZG pa iz ZG na avion (najbrže mi okolo ha ha ha). Al o tom po tom.
> Al da, nema predaje dok ne iscrpim sve. Za svaki slučaj nastavljam štediti. I ako dobijem odobrenje od HZZOa ušteđevina će dobro doći za bebača


Nisam znala da si toliko daleko..haha
Samo se ti bori za svoja prava i od viska novaca glava ne boli..U ovim vremenima uvijek dobra ustedevina :Kiss:

----------


## Medo2711

LaraLana mozes mi reci jer ovaj sastav dobar za vitamine...hvala
N-acetilcistein	50 mg	200
L-arginin	100 mg	200
Inozitol	100 mg	200
Beta-karoten	2 mg	200
Vitamin D3 (kolekalciferol)	10 µg	200
Vitamin E (D-alfa tokoferil sukcinat)	4 mg	33
Vitamin K (K1, fitomenadion)	70 µg	93
Vitamin C (askorbinska kiselina)	80 mg	100
Vitamin B1 (tiamin mononitrat)	5 mg	455
Vitamin B2 (riboflavin)	2 mg	143
Niacin (nikotinamid)	20 mg	125
Vitamin B6 (piridoksin hidroklorid)	10 mg	714
Folna kiselina (pteroilmonoglutaminska kiselina)
– L-metilfolat
– Pteroilmonoglutaminska kisečina	400 µg
200 µg
200  µg	200
Vitamin B12 (cijanokobalamin)	9 µg	360
Biotin	150 µg	300
Pantotenska kiselina (kalcijev D-pantotenat)	6 mg	100
Magnezij (magnezijev oksid)	150 mg	40
Željezo (željezov fumarat)	17 mg	121
Cink (cinkov sulfat)	15 mg	150
Bakar (bakrov sulfat)	1.000 µm	100
Mangan (manganov sulfat)	0,5 mg	25
Selen (natrijev selenat)	55 µg	100
Jod (kalijev jodid)	150 µg	100

----------


## Medo2711

Ili ove..
Sastojci u dnevnoj dozi (dvije Licaps® DuoCap™ kapsule)	% PU*
VANJSKA KAPSULA	 	 
Riblje ulje	600 mg	-
EPA	50 mg	-
DHA	250 mg	-
UNUTRAŠNJA KAPSULA	 	 
Vitamin B6	2,6 mg	186 %
Folna kiselina, od toga:	400 μg	200 %
    Pteroilglutaminska kiselina (folacin)	200 μg	 
    (6S)-5-metiltetrahidrofolna kiselina, 
    sol glukozamina (5-MTHF-glukozamin)	200 μg	 
Vitamin B12	2,5 μg	100 %
Vitamin D3	10 μg	200 %
Vitamin E	12 mg	100 %
Magnezij	50 mg	13,3 %
Jod	150 μg	100 %
Željezo	14 mg	100 %

----------


## Medo2711

LaraLana hvala ti... :Kiss:

----------


## LaraLana

> LaraLana hvala ti...


Medo u redu su, jedino mi se cini da u prvim ima 400 folne ukupno a u drugim 600 ako sam dobro polovila pa bi ja radije ove di ima vise folne.
Jedino ti ne treba odmah riblje ulje, mislim nece skoditi.

Ja sam u obje trudnoce pila Femibion, ima 1 i 2.
A imaju sad dobre vitamine od Elenatal pa pogledaj.
Ima i vise folne, isto kao i u mojim sto sam pila.

----------


## LaraLana

> Nije nista rekao... samo je vidio na uzv 3 folikula i rekao da s mojim nalazima se ne isplati na insem nego odmah na ivf.


Da i meni je protokol naknadno poslao meilom. Samo sto je meni rekao da mozemo probati prvo inseminaciju jer je moje stanje bilo bolje vec su to nalazi pokazali. Ali ja nisam htjela jer sam citajuci ovaj forum nasla vrlo malu uspjesnost inseminacije.
Ja sam ukupno imala 9, 10 antralnih folikula i jaku stimulaciju.

----------


## Medo2711

> Medo u redu su, jedino mi se cini da u prvim ima 400 folne ukupno a u drugim 600 ako sam dobro polovila pa bi ja radije ove di ima vise folne.
> Jedino ti ne treba odmah riblje ulje, mislim nece skoditi.
> 
> Ja sam u obje trudnoce pila Femibion, ima 1 i 2.
> A imaju sad dobre vitamine od Elenatal pa pogledaj.
> Ima i vise folne, isto kao i u mojim sto sam pila.


Hvala ti puno,jer mi nekako 300 kn 30 kom dosta ispada.Isla sam gledati sastav Impryl ima isto sve ko vitamini kod nas od raznih firmi.A jeftinije su.Taj Impryl ima se naruciti ali jako skup.Sa njihove sluzbene stranice sad snizen na 35 e,ali plus dostava ispada 54e.Sto je dosta...

----------


## jelena.O

E sad 54 e je taman oko 300 kn a još čekaš lijek

----------


## Medo2711

> E sad 54 e je taman oko 300 kn a još čekaš lijek


Da,kazem sad je snizen.Inace je 48 eura +dostava.Ko zna koliko se ceka.Mislim da oni sa tom kompanijom imaju potpisano.Zato dr.kaze te vitamine.Nista nisu posebne u sastavu.Cak ja koje sam nasla u zg su bolje od tih a kostaju 30kn 94kn...bitan je sastav pogledati i ta aktivna folna...sve ostalo marka

----------


## Fanjitis

> Da,kazem sad je snizen.Inace je 48 eura +dostava.Ko zna koliko se ceka.Mislim da oni sa tom kompanijom imaju potpisano.Zato dr.kaze te vitamine.Nista nisu posebne u sastavu.Cak ja koje sam nasla u zg su bolje od tih a kostaju 30kn 94kn...bitan je sastav pogledati i ta aktivna folna...sve ostalo marka


Bok Medo, 
Koje su tocno te jeftinije i bolje verzije od Impryl? Bas da usporedim kod jedne farmaceutkinje koju znam... 
iskreno, meni ta pusta slova i sastojci malo znace (nije moj fah, jbg) pa ne znam ni sta tocno moram obratit pozornost.
BTW, vedre i ja danas dolazimo doma - svi smo veseli i pozitivni  :Smile:  cak nas je i vrime posluzilo jer je bilo suncano i toplo pa smo se slobodnih dana izgustali po gradu
Fingers crossed da sve bude kako se mi nadamo...

----------


## Medo2711

> Bok Medo, 
> Koje su tocno te jeftinije i bolje verzije od Impryl? Bas da usporedim kod jedne farmaceutkinje koju znam... 
> iskreno, meni ta pusta slova i sastojci malo znace (nije moj fah, jbg) pa ne znam ni sta tocno moram obratit pozornost.
> BTW, vedre i ja danas dolazimo doma - svi smo veseli i pozitivni  cak nas je i vrime posluzilo jer je bilo suncano i toplo pa smo se slobodnih dana izgustali po gradu
> Fingers crossed da sve bude kako se mi nadamo...


Odlicno cure drzim fige figice  :Kiss: 
Ima ih za kupiti u terra ogranica,zovu se Pregnacare.Gore prvi sastav ti je od njih.

----------


## Medo2711

https://www.terra-organica.hr/ cure link pa koga zanima.Odete po zene i na dnu imate vitamine... :Smile:

----------


## branca_i

Cure koje ste nosile sa sobom u Mk injekcije i hrpu svakakvih tableta za posli, jesu vam radili probleme na aerodromu? Ja ih mislim nositi zasebno u ruksaku da su mi odmah pri ruci. Uzet ću i nalaz dr. L. gdje se vidi da moram koristiti te injekcije... A za tablete neću imati nikakve nalaze. Valjda neće raditi probleme?

----------


## LF2

Neće ti ništa. Ja sam isto imala u ručnoj punooo tableta, injekcija... rekla mi žena da se to sve može nositi bez problema i nabrojala mi što se ne smije, mislim da je rekla te neke jače terapije za smirenje. Iskreno, zaboravila sam.

----------


## Fanjitis

Nikad problema sa nijednim ljekovima bilo inekcije, pen ili tablete... 
ja to uvik drzim u svojoj borsi ali nit me tko ikad pitao nit ista (na bilo kojem aerodromu)

----------


## branca_i

LF2, Fanjitis, cure hvala na info! Apoteka je spremna!  :Smile: 
Danas krenula konačno sa stimulacijom..... Gonal je pjesmica u odnosu na Triptofem.

----------


## vedre

Joj cure, Makedonija je ludilo. Sve. Klinika, doktori, ljudi, hrana....sve. Idite i uzivajte. Jedite vani i opustite se. Hrana je predobra.

----------


## LaraLana

> Joj cure, Makedonija je ludilo. Sve. Klinika, doktori, ljudi, hrana....sve. Idite i uzivajte. Jedite vani i opustite se. Hrana je predobra.


Hahaha ma mi to vec sve znamo, isprobano.
Daj ti nama reci kak si i kako je prosao transfer, jel ima sto i za smrznuti?

----------


## LaraLana

> LF2, Fanjitis, cure hvala na info! Apoteka je spremna! 
> Danas krenula konačno sa stimulacijom..... Gonal je pjesmica u odnosu na Triptofem.


Super, sad ce to sve brzo ici a onda je ono vrijeme najduze od transfera do bete....pa nikad proci. Sretno draga  :Heart:

----------


## vedre

5 je oplođenih i svi su odlični. 2 vracena a ostalo smo zamrzli.

----------


## branca_i

> Super, sad ce to sve brzo ici a onda je ono vrijeme najduze od transfera do bete....pa nikad proci. Sretno draga


LaraLana hvala!  :Kiss:

----------


## branca_i

> 5 je oplođenih i svi su odlični. 2 vracena a ostalo smo zamrzli.


Vedre, koje lipe vijesti! Super! Nakon toliko čekanja. Sad uzivaj!  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Inesz

> 5 je oplođenih i svi su odlični. 2 vracena a ostalo smo zamrzli.


sretno! sve znaš...  :Smile: 
to su zamrznute jajne stnice? 
daj malo detelja - koliko jajnih stnica je odmznuto, koji dan je bio transfer?

----------


## Medo2711

Mi tu Makedoniji jako dobar rezultat dobivamo.Citam za cesku cure sa svijezim jajnim dobivaju 4 samo.Domacica dobila 6 jajnih,sto je odlican rezultat.. :Very Happy:

----------


## LF2

> sretno! sve znaš... 
> to su zamrznute jajne stnice? 
> daj malo detelja - koliko jajnih stnica je odmznuto, koji dan je bio transfer?


8 jajnih stanica je u paketu. Smrznute. To nam je odobreno od HZZO-a.
Odlični rezultati obzirom da dobijemo smrznute j.s.
Vedre dobila 5 embrija, 3 zamrznuli.
Ja dobila 6 blastocista, 4 zamrznuli (mislim da je jedna morula).
Domaćica dobila mislim 6 oplođenih, ako se ne varam nije javila kolko bilo zamrznutih.
Bilo je dosta razgovora u obje teme (Prag i Makedonija) da nije neki uspjeh sa smrznutim j.s al stvarno ispada da ovo funkcionira. Puno sam i čitala prije odlaska o načinu na koji zamrzavaju i nisam vidjela ništa što ne bi moglo funkcionirati. 
Još uz to, nema naštimavanja ciklusa sa donoricom, što isto predstavlja stres.
I stvarno mislim da sve ovisi o embriolozima.
Ne znam koliko cure dobivaju sa friškim j.s inače. Tu smo u nekoj prednosti jer eto, znaš da ih je 8 u paketu.
Cure, javljate se, pogotovo ovo smrznute vs. friške. Ovo puno znači za ubuduće.

----------


## LF2

> Mi tu Makedoniji jako dobar rezultat dobivamo.Citam za cesku cure sa svijezim jajnim dobivaju 4 samo.Domacica dobila 6 jajnih,sto je odlican rezultat..


Kako misliš 6 jajnih stanica? Dobila je 8 jajnih stanica od toga 6 oplođenih ili? Ali dalje više nismo ništa saznali, koliko je opstalo, koji dan su smrznute?
Ne bi bilo loše malo konkretnijih informacija.

----------


## LaraLana

> Pozz cure,imam pitanje,dali znate koja je cijena gonala f u penu od 600 ili od 900 jedinica?


Iva mislim da je gonal pen 900 negdje oko 2400 kn. Mizda je se n3sto malo promjenilo, ovo sad bas pisem okvirno u 100, 200 kn gore dile.
Imas temu gdje su lijekovi najjeftiniji a i mozes mazvati ljekarnu Filipovic u Zagorskoj ul u Zg. pa ce ti reci. Uvijek se jave na telefon. Na gotovinu ima popust.

----------


## vedre

Inesz draga, eto Lf2 je sve napisala.

U Pragu nam je prosle god od 8 svjezih js oplođeno 3.

A evo sada od 8 smrznutih imamo 5. Muzeva sperma je užas. Morfologija je samo 3% normalnih.

Ipak na kraju, sve je stvar sriće.

----------


## vedre

Transfer mi je sada u Mk bio 3.dan.

----------


## Medo2711

Pisala je da ima 6 opodenih,sad dal je to smrznuto ili..neznam.

----------


## domaćica

9 smrznutih, 6 oplođenih, 2 vraćena 3.dan ostatak zamrznut

----------


## Medo2711

> 9 smrznutih, 6 oplođenih, 2 vraćena 3.dan ostatak zamrznut


 :Kiss:

----------


## LaraLana

> 9 smrznutih, 6 oplođenih, 2 vraćena 3.dan ostatak zamrznut


Domacica ti si isto isla na donaciju jajnih stanica ili?
Nemogu sve upratit!

----------


## Inesz

Kažu li vam koliko su zametaka zamrznuli i u kojem stadiju (3.  dan, 5. dan)? Piše li to u otpusnom pismu? Ili naknadno?

----------


## LF2

> 9 smrznutih, 6 oplođenih, 2 vraćena 3.dan ostatak zamrznut


Onda si ti imala veći paket zamrznutih jajnih stanica. Mi smo imali paket od 8 j.s. Mislila sam da je sljedeći od 12 j.s.
Jesi išla preko HZZO-a?

----------


## LaraLana

Nisam znala da ima po paketima veci i manji!
Ako je isla preko hzzo-a onda nije u redu da netko ima vise a netko manje js.
Od njih dole svako malo neke nove informacije i izgleda kako kod koga i kako te zapadne taj dan.

Ako netko tko ide na donaciju js ne placa prvu godinu cuvanje/zamrzavanje preostalih embrija onda Boban ne treba govoriti da je to gratis i da oni caste. Tako rece domacici cini mi se.

Ali sve u svemu se treba pitati za ostale embrije kakvi su i kolko stanicni i koliko stanicni su vam vraceni i da li imaju fragmentacija, pa imate puno pravo na to.
Odnosno bi vam i trebali u otpusnom pismu napisati.
Meni je sve receno usmeno a imala sam i napismeno pa tako da mi je zbilja cudno citati da vise takve informacije ne daju.

----------


## Medo2711

Domacica ide na donaciju jajnih ko i ja.Isto ide preko hzzo.Nama receno da je dobivamo 9 
Jajnih mislim da tako i domacici.Ja kako sam skuzila da su joj 3 dan smrznuli..Mislim jako malo informacija daju,sve nesto moras izvlacicu.
LanaLara to je Boban i meni reko da nas caste prvu godinu  :Undecided:

----------


## LF2

Na njihovoj stranici odakle smo mi birali su bili paketi 6,8,12. HZZO odobrava paket od 8 j.s. Sve smo to pisali na početku foruma kada smo neke od nas predavale zahtjev.
Ovo što cure pričaju je neki novi momenat.
Jeste vi birale donoricu ili?

----------


## LaraLana

Sorry al jednostavno se nemoze sve to upratiti al zbilja se ne mogu sjetiti da je bilo rijec o paketima. Nebitno.

Znam jos odavno kad je ikad prva zena koja je tu pisala a da je isla na donaciju js u Sistinu je bila *katesplit* (8 js je bilo) i koja je takav los rezultat imala oplodnje a kupila je najbolje pokretne spermatozoide pa tako da sad ovaj rezultat sto vi cure imate bas veseli i iznenadjuje moram priznati. Boban i Aneta su izvrsni biolozi a tko oplodnju radi to mi neznamo. A to je vrlo bitno. A da ih pitate oni sigurno nece reci da je Marija recimo radila oplodnju biologica koju jos uvijek ne salju na nikakve edukacije i kongrese sto Boban i Aneta redovito idu i to im je placeno.
ili neki treci, cetvrti biolog...ima njih dole al nisu svi jednsko dobri i iskusni.

Hocu reci da svako malo neki momenat ima a to me rastuzi jer mnogi jos imaju velike predrasude o Makedoniji a ovo im ne ide u prilog i zao mi je da je tako al ako nesto nije u redu i ispravno pa da se radi o mom vlastitom nekome cu reci da nije u redu.

----------


## domaćica

> Onda si ti imala veći paket zamrznutih jajnih stanica. Mi smo imali paket od 8 j.s. Mislila sam da je sljedeći od 12 j.s.
> Jesi išla preko HZZO-a?


Ma sorry, sad vidim da ovaj moj ludi mob napisao 9 umjesto 8..pobjeglo....sorry

----------


## domaćica

Ali da...iz mojeg iskustva su dosta škrti na informacijama, sve moraš pitati..ako znaš što.
A isto tako, svaka od nas ima i drugačije iskustvo. Evo ja recimo,dva puta bila tamo, i nisam doživjela ljubaznost od Bistre o kojoj svi pričaju. Ta žena sa mnom nije izgovorila 3 rečenice osim dajte mi ličnu kartu i pričekajte. Bez osmjeha bez ičega. 
Tako su valjda i ostali. Na konzultacijama je dr. L zaista puno pričao i objašnjavao, na dan transfera sam ga jedva i vidjela...ne znam, mislim da su prezatrpani pa se malo stvara zbrka jer se ne stignu svakoj posvetiti koliko bi trebalo. To je moje mišljenje.

----------


## LF2

> Ma sorry, sad vidim da ovaj moj ludi mob napisao 9 umjesto 8..pobjeglo....sorry


I na to Medo2711 napiše da je vama rečeno da dobivate 9 jajnih stanica. 
Medo, odakle sad tebi 9?

----------


## Medo2711

[QUOTE=LF2;3182539]I na to Medo2711 napiše da je vama rečeno da dobivate 9 jajnih stanica. 
Medo, odakle sad tebi 9?[/QUOT
Ja nisam ni znala da imaju pakete.Nego meni reko na kozultacijama Boban da se vecinom dobije 9 jajnih stanica...

----------


## Medo2711

Ja se samo sjecam da mi je reko 9 jajnih..nebitno.Samo jedna je nekad dovoljna za opodnju..posto se svima prica drugacija prica u vezi svega...tako da me ne iznenaduje..

----------


## domaćica

Meni je u ovom trenu bitno ovih 6, bilo njih prije 8 ili 9 sad je manje bitno. 2 sam ponijela kući, 4 me čekaju tamo...nadam se da su ove dvije dobitne i da mi vise nece trebati nijedna. Medo2711, sjećaš se kako si se čudila kad je nama Boban rekao da suprug mora još jednom dati svoje, a vama je rekao da ne treba? Eto, nas dvije a svaka dobila drugu informaciju. Tako je i sa ostalim. .. Mislim da su prebukirani, da je samo to razlog

----------


## vedre

Naši nam financiraju paket od zamrznutih 8js. I sada na otpusnom pismu mi je pisalo da je od 8 js dobiveno 5embrija. Da su 2vracena 3.dan a ostala 3 tada zamrznuta. I kakvi su mi svih 5embrija koje sam.dobila.

Nemojte pisat 9, jer nije isto 9 i 8....to je jedan embrij vise....to je jedno dijete više ili dva ako se podijeli ili....

----------


## LF2

> Meni je u ovom trenu bitno ovih 6, bilo njih prije 8 ili 9 sad je manje bitno. 2 sam ponijela kući, 4 me čekaju tamo...nadam se da su ove dvije dobitne i da mi vise nece trebati nijedna������. Medo2711, sjećaš se kako si se čudila kad je nama Boban rekao da suprug mora još jednom dati svoje, a vama je rekao da ne treba? Eto, nas dvije a svaka dobila drugu informaciju. Tako je i sa ostalim. .. Mislim da su prebukirani, da je samo to razlog


Itekako je bitno jel 8 ili 9 j.s. Sve idemo preko HZZO-a i sve bi trebale biti jednake.
Naravno da se ponovno mora dat ejakulat na sam dan oplodnje. Ne znam što je tu upitno. Pa neće oplođivati spermijima koje je muž dao mjesecima prije kad ste bili na konzultacijama. Zašto bi zamrzavali spermije ako nema potrebe?
I sve što vam nije jasno ili ste krivo razumjele pišite Bobanu ili Lazarevskom, uvijek odgovaraju.

----------


## domaćica

Nema potrebe za dizanjem tenzija. Ako sam iznijela krivu informaciju ili sam tamo nešto krivo shvatila, ispričavam se, nije mi bila namjera širiti informacije koje nisu točne. Ali ako je moje mišljenje da mi je svejedno bilo 9 ili 8, onda ću to mišljenje i iznijeti i ne želim da me netko zbog toga proziva.

----------


## Medo2711

> Meni je u ovom trenu bitno ovih 6, bilo njih prije 8 ili 9 sad je manje bitno. 2 sam ponijela kući, 4 me čekaju tamo...nadam se da su ove dvije dobitne i da mi vise nece trebati nijedna������. Medo2711, sjećaš se kako si se čudila kad je nama Boban rekao da suprug mora još jednom dati svoje, a vama je rekao da ne treba? Eto, nas dvije a svaka dobila drugu informaciju. Tako je i sa ostalim. .. Mislim da su prebukirani, da je samo to razlog


Sjecam se..ako ne stignu sa informacijama.Onda neka napisu sve na jedan papir ko ugovor.Neka napisu jednu pricu.Idem u 11 mj pa cu vidjeti koliko sam dobila i koliko ce biti oplodenih.Ni u jednom ugovoru ne pise ko koliko dobiva.A trebalo bi takve info pisati..Neka je tebi ove dve dobitne sada,kao i ostalim cekalicama  :Kiss:

----------


## Medo2711

> Nema potrebe za dizanjem tenzija. Ako sam iznijela krivu informaciju ili sam tamo nešto krivo shvatila, ispričavam se, nije mi bila namjera širiti informacije koje nisu točne. Ali ako je moje mišljenje da mi je svejedno bilo 9 ili 8, onda ću to mišljenje i iznijeti i ne želim da me netko zbog toga proziva.


Slazem se,ja samo kazem sta je meni receno na kozultacijama.Sta je ostalima receno...nigdje ne pise o nikakvim paketima.Ja nisam mogla birati donatoricu.Boban mi je sam nasao i reko ova je za tebe..nije bilo izbora..ali to meni nije ni bitno.Ko me je,mozda moze traziti vise izbora

----------


## domaćica

Meni na otpusnom pismu ne piše ništa, terapija prije ztansfera i poslije, 2 vraćena, 4 zamrznuta...čak ni svima ne pišu ista otpusna pisma...
Ja se sutra vraćam na posao, dr L rekao da smijem jer radim uredski posao te nije fizički teško..bar će mi tjedan brže proći..jer što se više bliži dan za betu to i moje nestrpljenje raste!

----------


## Inesz

Uh... dosta konfuzno je čitati sve vaše upise.

Pišite, molim vas, samo provjerene i točne inoformacije.

Ako ste nešto greškom napisale, slobodno mi pošaljite poruku, pa ću ispraviti krivi broj, pogrešan navod i slično. 

Mnoge žene i parovi puno nade polažu u donacijske programe u Makedoniji i ovo su im zapravo jedine početne informacije.


Za pove postupke u MK prilično je zabrinjavajuće da u otpusnim pismima ne pišu precizni podaci o broju jajnih stanica koje su odmznute, broju jajnih stanica koje su išle u oplodnju, boju jajnih stania koje su oplođene, broju nastalih zametaka, broju i stadiju zametaka pi zamrzavanju.

Važne su svi ti podaci, jako važni za sve vas, jer koliko god je ljudski nadati se rođenju živog djeteta iz prvog postupka i da preostali, "zaleđeni embriji" više neće trebati, takva razmišljanja za većinu parova nemaju utemeljenja u biologiji ljudske reprodukcije.

Zato, jako je važno znati - koliko je embrija zaleđeno, u kojem stadiju i kakva im je kvaliteta. 

Tražite sve to napisano u otpusnom pismu. Inače, moguće je da dođe do problema kad ponovno budete išli na transfere...

----------


## LaraLana

Inesz potpisujem!
Ja ispadam ovdje kao papagaj a koliko li sam samo puta ponovila da se upravo sve ovo pita sto navodis u postu gore. Sve se treba znati o embrijima, tj.duznost im je to kao jednoj klinici i lijecnicima.

----------


## LaraLana

I isto tako sam kad smo tu pisali tko placa zamrzavanje a tko ne da se zove hzzo i pitaju sve nejasnoce.
Ja ne znam koliki iznos snosi hzzo i da li imaju kakav limit ili sto.

*Lunika* je donaciju embrija platila 6000 eura, odnosno hzzo i neznamo nikakve detalje niti je se vise ikad javila.

Za donaciju js se neplaca zamrzavanje embrija a 8 js dodje 4500 eura (ako grijesim ispravite) plus 1700 ivf.
Putni trosak. To financira hzzo.

Za donaciju spermatozoida za 3 cjevcice 3000 eura, ako je uopce tako. Dal vam uzimaju za 3 pokusaja, znate li to?  
Plus 1700 ivf plus lijekovi. Kod kojih nije svima ista stimulacija i doza. Ne znam uopce kako bi racunala ovaj trosak.

S tim da je netko cak i dobio progesteron do bete a inace ne daju...pa de ti sad znaj.

----------


## LaraLana

Ovo sam zaboravila da ako naruce za 3 pokusaja i prvi odmah uspije cuvanje spermatozoida se placa.
To onda predpostavljam placa hzzo.
A ako vise ne zelite u postupke sto onda s tim materijalom?

Meni je ostalo bilo za jedan pokusaj jos. Morala sam ici potpisati papire kad sam odlucila sto s tim. Moglo je se njima pokloniti za rad u laboratoriji i istrazivanja ili dati unistiti. Pisala sam to vec.

----------


## LaraLana

> Meni na otpusnom pismu ne piše ništa, terapija prije ztansfera i poslije, 2 vraćena, 4 zamrznuta...čak ni svima ne pišu ista otpusna pisma...
> Ja se sutra vraćam na posao, dr L rekao da smijem jer radim uredski posao te nije fizički teško..bar će mi tjedan brže proći..jer što se više bliži dan za betu to i moje nestrpljenje raste!


Nemoj puno sjediti, to je najgore jer radis pritisak na maternicu. Prosetaj kad god mozes. Dobro je za cirkulaciju. Bolje je i lezati vec sjediti.
Ne razumijem zasto sad u zadnje vrijeme govore da se miruje!? Pa zna se odavno da mirovanje nema ucinka ma implantaciji.
Me je dr. L rekao samo nemojte ici u teretanu a ostalo sve normalno kao da se nije obavio transfer uopce.
U prvom dobitnom sam i biciklo vozila. Kad se hoce primiti ce se primiti i treba imati i te kakve srece za to jer niti savrsen embrij to ne garantira vec se trebaju druge stvari posloziti.

----------


## domaćica

> Nemoj puno sjediti, to je najgore jer radis pritisak na maternicu. Prosetaj kad god mozes. Dobro je za cirkulaciju. Bolje je i lezati vec sjediti.
> Ne razumijem zasto sad u zadnje vrijeme govore da se miruje!? Pa zna se odavno da mirovanje nema ucinka ma implantaciji.
> Me je dr. L rekao samo nemojte ici u teretanu a ostalo sve normalno kao da se nije obavio transfer uopce.
> U prvom dobitnom sam i biciklo vozila. Kad se hoce primiti ce se primiti i treba imati i te kakve srece za to jer niti savrsen embrij to ne garantira vec se trebaju druge stvari posloziti.


Vjerujem da sve preporuke budu individualne. Ne znam za mnoge od Vas, ali ja imam 39 godina i vjerujem da se moje preporuke razlikuju od nekoga tko ima 33, što je i normalno. Kao i terapije. Jer niti nalazi nam nisu isti a i velika je razlika u stanju organizma sa 30 i sa 40 g.
Puno sam čitala o ET i baš sam se i sama iznenadila što sam poslije transfera ležala sa podignutim nogama...a ni mirovanje nisam očekivala.
No dobro, ukoliko bude dobitni  :Smile:  ne planiram dugo raditi jer kod mene na poslu se ne poštuju nikakve mjere, niti tko prati tko ulazi u zgradu ni kad ni ništa... i u slučaju pozitivnog testa ne pada mi na pamet riskirati.

----------


## domaćica

> I isto tako sam kad smo tu pisali tko placa zamrzavanje a tko ne da se zove hzzo i pitaju sve nejasnoce.
> Ja ne znam koliki iznos snosi hzzo i da li imaju kakav limit ili sto.
> 
> *Lunika* je donaciju embrija platila 6000 eura, odnosno hzzo i neznamo nikakve detalje niti je se vise ikad javila.
> 
> Za donaciju js se neplaca zamrzavanje embrija a 8 js dodje 4500 eura (ako grijesim ispravite) plus 1700 ivf.
> Putni trosak. To financira hzzo.
> 
> Za donaciju spermatozoida za 3 cjevcice 3000 eura, ako je uopce tako. Dal vam uzimaju za 3 pokusaja, znate li to?  
> ...


Ja sam dobila 20 prolutexa prije transfera.

----------


## Mia38

> I isto tako sam kad smo tu pisali tko placa zamrzavanje a tko ne da se zove hzzo i pitaju sve nejasnoce.
> Ja ne znam koliki iznos snosi hzzo i da li imaju kakav limit ili sto.
> 
> *Lunika* je donaciju embrija platila 6000 eura, odnosno hzzo i neznamo nikakve detalje niti je se vise ikad javila.
> 
> Za donaciju js se neplaca zamrzavanje embrija a 8 js dodje 4500 eura (ako grijesim ispravite) plus 1700 ivf.
> Putni trosak. To financira hzzo.
> 
> Za donaciju spermatozoida za 3 cjevcice 3000 eura, ako je uopce tako. Dal vam uzimaju za 3 pokusaja, znate li to?  
> ...


Ivf je 2200 eur sad

----------


## LaraLana

> Vjerujem da sve preporuke budu individualne. Ne znam za mnoge od Vas, ali ja imam 39 godina i vjerujem da se moje preporuke razlikuju od nekoga tko ima 33, što je i normalno. Kao i terapije. Jer niti nalazi nam nisu isti a i velika je razlika u stanju organizma sa 30 i sa 40 g.
> Puno sam čitala o ET i baš sam se i sama iznenadila što sam poslije transfera ležala sa podignutim nogama...a ni mirovanje nisam očekivala.
> No dobro, ukoliko bude dobitni  ne planiram dugo raditi jer kod mene na poslu se ne poštuju nikakve mjere, niti tko prati tko ulazi u zgradu ni kad ni ništa... i u slučaju pozitivnog testa ne pada mi na pamet riskirati.


Ja sam imala u prvoj trudnoci 35 god.i jako jako lose nalaze u hr me ne bi niti stimulirali. Sa 6 gonala dnevno dobila 4 js. Druga trudnoca u 39 -oj godini.
Ako si citala onda si sigurno procitala da niti lezanje ne pospjesu implantaciju i da u biti je samo Duphaston dostatan sto se progesterona (rece mi jedna stara firumasuca B. tu na forumu koja je puno prosla) tice a da su injejcije progesterona zastarjela metoda i sve ti u biti ovisi samo u embriju. On ce se implantirati i u endo od 8 mm i isto tako u onaj od 14, 15 jer sve vise je previse i to nevalja.
Znaci ti mozes stalno lezati ili stalno skakati ako embrij prestane da se razvija nazalost nista.
Samo se individualne preporuke razlikuju za one koje su u hiperstimulaciji.

----------


## LaraLana

> Ivf je 2200 eur sad


Opaaaa opet poskupili.

----------


## domaćica

> Ja sam imala u prvoj trudnoci 35 god.i jako jako lose nalaze u hr me ne bi niti stimulirali. Sa 6 gonala dnevno dobila 4 js. Druga trudnoca u 39 -oj godini.
> Ako si citala onda si sigurno procitala da niti lezanje ne pospjesu implantaciju i da u biti je samo Duphaston dostatan sto se progesterona (rece mi jedna stara firumasuca B. tu na forumu koja je puno prosla) tice a da su injejcije progesterona zastarjela metoda i sve ti u biti ovisi samo u embriju. On ce se implantirati i u endo od 8 mm i isto tako u onaj od 14, 15 jer sve vise je previse i to nevalja.
> Znaci ti mozes stalno lezati ili stalno skakati ako embrij prestane da se razvija nazalost nista.
> Samo se individualne preporuke razlikuju za one koje su u hiperstimulaciji.



Da, mene isto u HR nisu htjeli stimulirati. Ali niti u Mk nitko nije ni uzeo u obzir ništa drugo osim donacije...

----------


## Robertina

Jutro svima!
Ne pisem cesto ali sam napisala sve potrebne informacije sto se tice mene i mojih postupaka i to da mi je 3-ci ivf uspio u Sistini.
I to upravo onaj u kojem nisam ama bas nista posebno od terapije koristila i sad kad citam da su to totalno promjenili i da se uzima do 12, 13 tt ne zelim niti komentirati...estrofem do tako dugo uzimati????

A sto vrijedi to mirovanje od sat vremena nakon transfera s podignutim nogama ili na trbuhu kako neki prakticiraju??
Svejedno putujete doma autom ili avionom pa se svejedno truskate. Puno srece i dobar embrij je kljuc svega.
Njih i njihovu situaciju pa usudit cu se reci i bahatost ne zelim komentirati.
Ja kao medicinski radnik cu vam samo reci jos da ako se ovo ovako nastavi da ce se postupci obustaviti s Makedonijom pa vi koje imate na umu idite sto prije.

S 1700 na 2200 eura ivf...ba bravo. Puno si uzimaju za pravo!!!!

Sretno svima  :Bye:

----------


## sara79

Huhhh malo su se previse uzdigli i umislili. Vi koje idete o svom trosku na donaciju dobro razmotrite. 
Pa ovo nije poskupljenje od 10 posto...glava me zaboli kad izracunam. Jednostavno nije fer, nije u redu. Ajde neka su malo poskupili sve ja to razumijem ako vec neko vrijeme nisu dizali cijene al ovo jednostsvno nije fer jer znaju koju god cifru da kazu ce im dolaziti. Covjek kad zeli djete nista mu nije skupo. Uh uh uh Makedonci.

----------


## branca_i

Cure, sto mislite kad je najbolje ići kod dr. L. na uzv? Mislim u koju uru? Dogovorili smo se da dođem sutra, ali mi nije napisao u koji sat. Bistra se ne javlja.... Kad ste vi koje ste išle tamo na folekulometriju obično imale zakazan uzv? Nekako se mislim u 9 ujutro da je ok...

----------


## branca_i

Uletila sam totalno van teme.... Neću se uključivat u raspravu jer ću se samo razmišljajući o tim nelogičnostima i nejasnoćama naživcirati... Nemojte misliti da ignoriram temu.... Samo pokušavam biti chill prije leta i svega... Ali virujte da bi grunula...

----------


## LaraLana

> Cure, sto mislite kad je najbolje ići kod dr. L. na uzv? Mislim u koju uru? Dogovorili smo se da dođem sutra, ali mi nije napisao u koji sat. Bistra se ne javlja.... Kad ste vi koje ste išle tamo na folekulometriju obično imale zakazan uzv? Nekako se mislim u 9 ujutro da je ok...


Ja sam uvijek oko 10 sati bila tamo jer ujutro imaju i punkcije a i po neki transfer. Sretnoooo

----------


## branca_i

Super, hvala LaraLana, tako ću i ja onda.  :Smile:

----------


## vedre

branca, meni je rekao da dođem do 10. Ali slobodno mu mozes poslati mail....odgovoriti ce ti.

----------


## Inesz

Postovi s lijepim željama svima nama puno znače. Za to imamo na forumu temu _Nakon transfera_, pa tamo pišimo lijepe želje i pozdrave kako bi ovdje postovi s važnim informacijama i sadržajima ostali vidljivi.
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/83286-N...87#post3182687

----------


## branca_i

Vedre, znači kao i LaraLana, 10 je ura za biti tamo. Krenut ćemo tako da smo tamo malo prije.
Cure, hvala vam na podršci... Nadam se da će sutra proći sve ok, i da će biti folikula.... Uvik mi je taj 1.uzv takva muka....  :Unsure:

----------


## Medo2711

Neznam zasto mi forum brise poruku? Jel ko znama mozda?

----------


## branca_i

> Neznam zasto mi forum brise poruku? Jel ko znama mozda?


Medo2711, mislim da ne briše, nego su ih prebacili na drugu temu - nakon transfera.... Iako one tvoje poruke se nisu odnosile na to...  :Unsure: 
Bila sam na uzv, i sve je dobro. Imam na svakom jajniku po 4-5 folikula. Dr. L je rekao da je dobro da su po veličini svi tu negdje, ali mi nije rekao koliko. Endimetrij je 6 mm, a 7.dan ciklusa je. U petak moram doći u njihov lab vaditi estradiol i markere za hepatitis i hiv (da sam ih bar u RH izvadila). Morala sam kupiti još 2 ampule treptofema jer sam ostala bez (iako sam mislila da ću ih dobiti budući sam preko hzzo-a, ali eto). Nastavljam i s Gonalima, i dalje 150IU. Posli krvi, u 10 sati će mi biti drugi uzv i valjda ćemo znati kad će biti punkcija.
Domaćice, i meni je danas Bistra bila totalno hladna i prekratka...  :Undecided: 
Anita je bila super, i dr. L standardno kratak i jasan. 
Boban me je poslije zvao da provjeri kako je prošao uzv... Čovjek je stvarno legenda!

----------


## LaraLana

Branca super za uzv a i endo ti lijepo raste. Ja sam tu obicno vec do 7.30 izvadila krv pa isla piti kavu i doruckovati. Treba im sigurno pa dobra 2 sata za rezultate tako da do 10 sati sigurno budu kod dr. L

Jel imas šemu sto ti je Anita dala? Tu ti sve pise ako ju opce daju jos. Znaci pise ti sve sto si koristila do sad, dan ciklusa, datum, velicina folikula iskrizana sa"x" i datum i sto trebas u labu izvaditi.

----------


## branca_i

Anita mi je dala šemu, ali nisu upisali folikule, samo terapiju, endometrij i da moram vadit estradiol. Obično mi je punkcija bila 11. ili 12. dan pa računam da bi moglo biti isto tako. To spada u subotu ili nedjelju. Sad smo 2 dana free i jedva čekam se opustiti. Ovaj 1.uzv je iza nas, glavno da je za sad sve ok. Jedva čekam petak!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Inesz

> Neznam zasto mi forum brise poruku? Jel ko znama mozda?


Znam ja. 

Pročitaj pravila foruma  :Smile: 

Sinoć sam zamolila da se ne zatrpava sa porukama za koje imamo druge teme: 
*Nakon transfera* - http://forum.roda.hr/threads/83286-N...07#post3182807

i *Odbrojavanje* http://forum.roda.hr/threads/89556-O...86#post3116486

Rad velikog broj postova s lijepim željama, ovdje postaje teško naći postove sa sadržajima i informacijama važnim za postupke IVF-a u Makedoniji.

----------


## Medo2711

> Znam ja. 
> 
> Pročitaj pravila foruma 
> 
> Sinoć sam zamolila da se ne zatrpava sa porukama za koje imamo druge teme: 
> *Nakon transfera* - http://forum.roda.hr/threads/83286-N...07#post3182807
> 
> i *Odbrojavanje* http://forum.roda.hr/threads/89556-O...86#post3116486
> 
> Rad velikog broj postova s lijepim željama, ovdje postaje teško naći postove sa sadržajima i informacijama važnim za postupke IVF-a u Makedoniji.


Aha,hvala.Samo sam napisala branci da sretno i sretan put.I da javi situaciju.
Branca odlicano,nadam se da ces dobiti puno dobrih kvaliteta.Neka ide sve lijepo svojim tokom.

----------


## domaćica

> Medo2711, mislim da ne briše, nego su ih prebacili na drugu temu - nakon transfera.... Iako one tvoje poruke se nisu odnosile na to... 
> Bila sam na uzv, i sve je dobro. Imam na svakom jajniku po 4-5 folikula. Dr. L je rekao da je dobro da su po veličini svi tu negdje, ali mi nije rekao koliko. Endimetrij je 6 mm, a 7.dan ciklusa je. U petak moram doći u njihov lab vaditi estradiol i markere za hepatitis i hiv (da sam ih bar u RH izvadila). Morala sam kupiti još 2 ampule treptofema jer sam ostala bez (iako sam mislila da ću ih dobiti budući sam preko hzzo-a, ali eto). Nastavljam i s Gonalima, i dalje 150IU. Posli krvi, u 10 sati će mi biti drugi uzv i valjda ćemo znati kad će biti punkcija.
> Domaćice, i meni je danas Bistra bila totalno hladna i prekratka... 
> Anita je bila super, i dr. L standardno kratak i jasan. 
> Boban me je poslije zvao da provjeri kako je prošao uzv... Čovjek je stvarno legenda!


Draga Branca, drago mi je da sve ide kako treba. A što se tiče Bistre...ne znam, ja je drukčiju nisam ni upoznala tako da je svaki komentar suvišan. Tko zna, možda žena ima privatnih problema ili je jednostavno preopterećena... svima nama padne radni elan s vremena na vrijeme iz razno raznih razloga...

----------


## LF2

Pitanje za cure koje su bile na punkciji j.s sad ovih dana, jel trebate napraviti test na koronu 48h prije? Tu kod nas treba.
Frendica radila dan prije punkcije, odnosno jutro nakon štoperice i ispalo pozitivno. Propao cijeli postupak.

----------


## sara79

> Pitanje za cure koje su bile na punkciji j.s sad ovih dana, jel trebate napraviti test na koronu 48h prije? Tu kod nas treba.
> Frendica radila dan prije punkcije, odnosno jutro nakon štoperice i ispalo pozitivno. Propao cijeli postupak.


Bas sam postavila pitanje na temi Vuk V. Pa da sve ne ponavljam ovdje. Mislim sto im vrijedi negativan test 48 h prije punkcije kad na dan punkcije vec moze biti pozitivan a nosioc virusa si puno dana prije ako se ne varam da to i ne znas i nemas nikakve simptome i nazalost se test napravi prerano i negativan.
Ne znam...mozda grijesim.

----------


## LaraLana

Branca kakva je situacija danas?

----------


## branca_i

> Branca kakva je situacija danas?


Sve je bilo dobro, dr. L je bio zadovoljan.  :Very Happy:  Danas sam malo bila ufrkana jer me baš noću zna boliti da ne mogu spavati, pa onda se pojavljuje i krv tu i tamo. Znam da je malo krvi normalno, ali mi je jutros bilo malo više pa sam se prepala. Sve je to ipak ok na kraju, folikuli lijepo napreduju. Estradiol je dobar, 1357 nečeg.... Markeri ok... Nisam morala platiti vađenje krvi. Stimulacija još danas i sutra. U nedjelju moram u 22 sata kod njih po štopericu, a punkcija je u utorak.  :Dancing Fever:  :Dancing Fever:

----------


## branca_i

Dobila sam za piti i neke vitamine (c i kalcij), 2 puta dnevno do punkcije.... Valjda sam dobro shvatila. Takva je grozna gužva bila danas. Jeli koja od vas to isto pila?

----------


## LaraLana

> Dobila sam za piti i neke vitamine (c i kalcij), 2 puta dnevno do punkcije.... Valjda sam dobro shvatila. Takva je grozna gužva bila danas. Jeli koja od vas to isto pila?


Ja sam to isto pila dva puta na dan. Bez brige, samo pij kak su ti i rekli. To je cini mi se da se bolje podnese punkcija odnosno anestezija. Javljaj svakako kako imas sto novo.i ja sam kod njih isla da mi daju stop.

----------


## branca_i

U RH sam si uvijek davala štopericu sama u drob, a kako se ova daje intramuskularno moram kod njih. Bolje da oni to odrade jer je ipak to najbitnija injekcija. Manje stresno će mi biti u svakom slučaju...Moram priznati da mi je ovaj dugi protokol totalno drugačiji od svih do sad kratkih u Cita. Bole me jajnici puno više, glavobolje dosta često, kao da me stalno prehlada hvata, punkcija je kasnije.. Ništa čudno, kao hodajući hormon sam već skoro mjesec i po.... Hihi

----------


## Iva83

Cure koliki je normalni estradiol kad se prvi put vadi ?jos uvijek sam na decapeptyl inekcijama

----------


## LF2

> Cure koliki je normalni estradiol kad se prvi put vadi ?jos uvijek sam na decapeptyl inekcijama


Ovisi u kojoj si fazi ciklusa, on varira. 
U folikularnoj fazi su svi hormoni niži, tako i on nekako miruje. 
U ovulaciji je najviši, odnosno tik pred ovulaciju (tad se nama u IVFu i vadi). Razina ovisi o jajnim stanicama.
Odmah nakon toga padne i ponovno raste do neke razine nekih 2-3 dana pred ovulaciju. To je ta luteinska faza.

Sa estradiolom se prati odgovor na stimulaciju i njegova vrijednost korelira sa brojem i velicinom folikula ali tesko je reci koja je optimalna. Po zreloj js je oko 200 pg/mL ili oko 700 pmol/L., ali postoje razne varijacije na temu. Osim toga, trebao bi se duplati svaka 2 dana.
Znači 700 pmol/L (ili 200 pg/mL) bi bila jedna j.s.
Makar ni ovo ne mora bit pravilo ali meni je uvijek nekako odgovaralo s estradiolom.

----------


## branca_i

> Cure koliki je normalni estradiol kad se prvi put vadi ?jos uvijek sam na decapeptyl inekcijama


Kad sam ja vadila estradiol, a bila sam na na Triptofemu (isto kao i tvoje injekcije) bio mi je 758 pmol/L i to je bilo previsoko, s tim da mi je bio 23.dan ciklusa. Prije toga sam pila kontracepcijske tablete i već sam onda trebala dobiti M budući je prošlo oko 5 dana od zadnje tablete. M nisam dobila tad nego tek 29.dan ciklusa. Ali me je zato dr. L poslao na obavezni uzv da isključimo cistu zbog koje estradiol zna biti velik. Ciste nije bilo i estradiol nisam više vadila jer je M došla i mogla sam krenut sa stimulacijom. Estradiol bi 2. ,3. dan ciklusa trebao biti ispod 50 pg/L.

----------


## branca_i

ispravak... 50 pg/mL

----------


## LF2

Branca, jel to bilo nakon ovulacije, odnosno druga faza ciklusa. Znam da sam čitala tad tvoje postove i onda mi se činilo da ne vidim ništa previsoko u tvom estradiolu ali ne znam zašto nisam komentirala. Ne sjećam se. 
Po meni estradiol u drugoj fazi ciklusa, znači nakon ovulacije i prije menstruacije 758 pmol/L je ok nalaz. 
E sad, samo pazi, gore si pisala pmol/L a dolje pg/mL.

----------


## LF2

Njegov konverzirajući faktor je 3.671
50 pg/mL = 183.55 pmol/L
758 pmol/L = 206 pg/mL

Da si imala 758 pg/mL to bi bilo visoko.

Pazite na mjerne jedinice.

Referentne vrijednosti
Žene: 
folikularna faza: 77- 921 pmol/L
ovulacijska faza: 139 – 2382 pmol/L
luteinska faza: 77 – 1145 pmol/L
postmenopauza: 37 – 103 pmol/L

Ovo referentne vrijednosti nisu iste u svakom laboratoriju, ovisi o metodi, odnosno aparatu na kojem se radi. Slično, ali ne isto.
Zato se kaže da praćenje neke imunokemijske pretrage treba uvijek pratiti u istom laboratoriju, upravo iz tog razloga jer proizvođač sa svojim aparatom i metodom određuje referentne vrijednosti.
Zato na nalazu uvijek piše metoda (CLIA, CMIA, ECLIA...)

Isto tako referentne vrijednosti nisu standardizirane. Npr. estradiol mogu izdavati ili pmol/L ili pg/mL

Da me krivo ne shvatite, govorim o imunokemijskim pretragama (hormoni, tumorski markeri, vitamini....)
Biokemijske pretrage su strogo standardizirane u državi i svugdje je isto (željezo, jetrene, GUK....itd...)

----------


## LaraLana

Visok je bio estradiol kod branca i dr. L je rekao. Mozda se i iznenadio jer je pila kontracepciju i bockala se triptofemom koji dodatno umiruje jajnike tako da nema prve i druge faze ciklusa i nema ovulacije.

Ne znam za ovo da estradiol bude visi pred m.cini mi se da i dr joj to nije spomenuo a trebao bi ako je tako.

Ovo gore je samo navela primjer da treba biti ispod 50 pg/ml. Branca je vadila u pmol.

Ja sam isto morala kontrolirati prije postupka i progesteron cak koji treba biti ispod 2 nmol/l.
A estradiol mi je bio 134 pmol/l ili 35,5 pg/ml.

----------


## LF2

Oni su svi mirni na početku ciklusa i onda pred ovulaciju krene prvo estradiol, pa LH (zato se rade one LH trakice da se vidi hoće li bit ovulacije) i FSH, tu dosegnu svoj najveći rast. Nakon ovulacije svi naglo padnu. I krenu rast progesteron i ponovno estradiol ali ne u toj količini. 
Pred mengu naglo padnu i kreće menstruacija.
Išla sam tom logikom jer čim je dobila mengu, mora da su hormoni tako i radili. Zato mi onaj estradiol nije bio tako strašan. Možda se varam, pogotovo ako kažeš da taj lijek umiruje jajnike.

----------


## branca_i

Upravo kako kaže LaraLana, vadila sam po mol/L i on je bio unutar referentnih vrijednosti prema danu ciklusa, ali previsoko s obzirom na kontracepcijske tablete i Triptofem. Trebala sam već onda dobiti M. No kako je moj ciklus svoja priča i odradio je svoje kao da nisam bila na ničemu, M je došla kao da sam bila u prirodnom ciklusu. Prema tome izgleda da je zato bio toliki estradiol. 
Gledala sam svoje ranije nalaze, jer već neko vrijeme pratim progesteron i estradiol 21.dan ciklusa (zbog čestih polipa na maternici, a po novom i tumora hipofize) i estradiol mi je uvijek tada oko 700 mol/L. Pretpostavljam da mi poslije padne s M.

----------


## jelena.O

I kako taj tumor utječe na tebe i hormone?

----------


## branca_i

> I kako taj tumor utječe na tebe i hormone?


Srećom ne dira mi u ovulaciju, a to je jedan od najčešćih problema. Hormoni su svi dobri, osim prolaktina koji je povećan, ali ne drastično. Za njega pijem bromergon pa je i on ok. Prolaktin mi je oduvijek bio blago povećan, još od 2013. i prve histeroskopije polipa. Ali kako mi nije bila upitna ovulacija niti jedan dr nije radio drame. Tek kad mi je uveden bromergon jer je malo skočio morala sam obaviti detaljne petrage i MR, onako reda radi. No onda su otkrili taj mikroadenom (srećom benigan), koji je naravno kako to kod mene oduvijek biva, povezan sa dva malo "opasnija" hormona, hormonom rasta i igf1. Kod mene je povećan taj igf1 i to nije dobro. Uglavnom sam morala prekinuti sve pripreme za ivf tada i hitno na detaljnije pretrage i preglede u Zg. Isprepadali smo se pošteno. Za sad je sve pod kontrolom, mogu u ivf, ali ovo drugo moram kontrolirat. Tumor je malen. Skloni su rasti, i kad pređe 1 cm morat cu najvjerojatnije na operaciju i posli zračenje jer je to jedino liječenje. A inače, uzrokuje akromegaliju, ful rijetku bolest. U svakom slučaju, nekako ne mislim sad o tome, nadam se maloj srećici, pa ćemo onda i to drugo valjda riješit. Bitno da mi dr iz Zg - a daje zeleno svjetlo za postupak. Kad se razvije teži oblik onda je i sam postupak ivf kompliciran, mora te tim doktora pratit, ne smiješ neke stimulacije koristiti, svašta nešto... Mozda budem sretnica pa mi tumor bude duuugo malen da ga ne moram dirati još. Ako ostanem trudna moram prestat sa bromergonom i obavezno kontrolirat štitnjaču jer valjda onda nju može poremetit...Ma nema te sile koja će me zaustaviti u naumu za bebu!  :Saint:

----------


## branca_i

Joj tek sad vidim koliki mi je post.... Sorry što sam upilala....  :Rolling Eyes:   :facepalm:

----------


## Iva83

Estradiol 36,12 m.j. pmol/L                           Folikularna faza 46-607                              ovulacija 315-1828                                      luteinska faza 161-774                               postmenopauza  18-201                                vadila sam nalaze taman kad je bio prvi dan M,koristila sam kontracepcijske tablete i decapeptyl inekcije,sinoc se javio dr.L  i rekao da je prvi ultrazvuk u srijedu i da danas krecem sa gonalom,sto savjetujete,da ultrazvuk obavim ovdje u Hr ili kod njih?

----------


## LF2

> Joj tek sad vidim koliki mi je post.... Sorry što sam upilala....


Joj Branca, stvarno oprosti, nisam znala za tumor. Ne znam kako mi promaknu neke stvari. A ja tu trkeljam o hormonima. Naravno da je kod tebe to sve delikatnije i drugačije se ti hormoni gledaju. 
Sva sreća pa ste rano otkrili i možeš pratiti.
Tata mi ima tumor na hipofizi ali su u kasnijim godinama skužili, razvilo u akromegaliju. Mi pretpostavljamo da je to krenulo u njegovim 30-40im godinama. 
Mislim da si u dobrim rukama i želim ti sreću i bebicu  :Kiss:

----------


## LaraLana

> Estradiol 36,12 m.j. pmol/L                           Folikularna faza 46-607                              ovulacija 315-1828                                      luteinska faza 161-774                               postmenopauza  18-201                                vadila sam nalaze taman kad je bio prvi dan M,koristila sam kontracepcijske tablete i decapeptyl inekcije,sinoc se javio dr.L  i rekao da je prvi ultrazvuk u srijedu i da danas krecem sa gonalom,sto savjetujete,da ultrazvuk obavim ovdje u Hr ili kod njih?


Prvo vidi uopce kakve veze imas do njih dole osim ako ides odnosno idete autom. Mozda mozes i kod nas ali nekoga dobrog dr ili mpo dr jos bolje obaviti uzv. Pitaj dr. L najbolje.
Po meni s obzirom kakva je situacija i da se jos nesto ne bi izjalovilo bolje biti dole kod njih pod nazorom.

----------


## Iva83

Isli bi svojim autom,al najgore je zbog mm,jer nezna koliko cemo ostati,da on zna zbog posla..kako se sve blizi sve me vise "trta" hvata,jer nam je ovo sve novo,koliko god kazu treba bit mirne glave nema sanse

----------


## branca_i

> Joj Branca, stvarno oprosti, nisam znala za tumor. Ne znam kako mi promaknu neke stvari. A ja tu trkeljam o hormonima. Naravno da je kod tebe to sve delikatnije i drugačije se ti hormoni gledaju. 
> Sva sreća pa ste rano otkrili i možeš pratiti.
> Tata mi ima tumor na hipofizi ali su u kasnijim godinama skužili, razvilo u akromegaliju. Mi pretpostavljamo da je to krenulo u njegovim 30-40im godinama. 
> Mislim da si u dobrim rukama i želim ti sreću i bebicu


Hvala, draga.... Ma nisi ni mogla znati.. Mislim da nisam to no spominjala. Jeli tata ok? Kako se liječi?

----------


## branca_i

> Estradiol 36,12 m.j. pmol/L                           Folikularna faza 46-607                              ovulacija 315-1828                                      luteinska faza 161-774                               postmenopauza  18-201                                vadila sam nalaze taman kad je bio prvi dan M,koristila sam kontracepcijske tablete i decapeptyl inekcije,sinoc se javio dr.L  i rekao da je prvi ultrazvuk u srijedu i da danas krecem sa gonalom,sto savjetujete,da ultrazvuk obavim ovdje u Hr ili kod njih?


Iva83, meni je isto bio dr. L tražio da obavim uzv i javim mu pa sa će mi on onda reći kad da dođemo. Pošto smo mi išli avionom i slabe su veze, odlučili smo 1.uzv obaviti dole. Baš kako LaraLana kaže bolje je biti pod njihovim nadzorom. Došli smo u Mk dan prije prvog uzv. Malo me je trta bilo prevaliti toliki put, a da se možda ništa ne događa s jajnicima pa da se moramo vratiti sa prekinutim postupkom. Išli smo na rizik jer nismo imali izbora. Sad ako bude sve ok s jajnim stanicama, ako dobijemo embrij ići ćemo na vraćanje 3.dan, u petak 6.11. kad nam je i avion za nazad. Tješi me što je dr. L rekao da se ne brinem oko toga i da mi let i posli vožnja busom i autom neće smetati. A i LaraLana je tako napravila u svom uspiješnom postupku!  :Smile:  Sad samo da se ne ureknem jer sam počela razmišljati toliko unaprijed....  :fige:

----------


## Iva83

Jos cu poslozit sve i vidjeti onda sta i kako,hvala vam na odgovorima,to puno znaci

----------


## Lunika

Hi, pozdrav svima borilicama, nije me dugo bilo. 
Uživala sam ... u svojoj sreći. 
Nadam se da ste sve dobro i da ne odustajete i ustrajete u svojim borbama da dođete do svog malog srca. 
Ako trebate kakav savjet, bilo što vezano uz Makedoniju i odlazak u Sistinu, kontaktirajte me. Bilo da vam treba pomoć oko ishođenja troškova čitavog postupka od strane HZZO ili putnih troškova ili ako idete u skroz privatnom, vlastitom planu. Uživajte mi do tada, mi još malo pa ćemo ponovo...

----------


## vedre

Lunika, baš mi je drago da si se javila. Znači ponovo ideš za Mk. Kakav je plan? Ne mogu se sjetiti....jel te smrzlići cekaju gore?

----------


## LaraLana

Lunika konacno da si se i ti javila. Ti i Robertina ste u istom mjesecu rodile 2019-te.
Pa napisi curama u vezi donacije embrija. 6000 eura i koliko embrija se dobije?
Koliko su tebi vratili u dobitnom ciklusu?
Jesu trodnevni ili petodnevni embriji?
Mislim da za hzzo se vise manje vec sve zna sto placaju.

----------


## Lunika

Šta i Robertina je rodila u istom mjesecu? Baš krasno. Čestitam Robertina, s malim zakašnjenjem....hahahahaha. 

LaraLana nema se tu šta puno pisati, nakon mene jako mnogo žena i parova iz Lijepe naše je odlučilo pokušati u Makedoniji, i mislim da nisu pogriješili u svome odabiru, i svi koji su na ovom forumu u ovoj podtemi, znaju kolika je cijena, koliko se jajnih stanica ili embrija dobiva, koliko ih se vraća i koliko su stari, ali da ponovimo gradivo, 2 petodnevna.

----------


## LaraLana

Ma to znamo vec da puno parovo i samica ide u Makedoniju to nije vise tabu.

Ne, nemoze se znati koliko ce se embrija dobiti no to nije bitno sad. Zar ti nisi isla jedina ovdje na forumu koja je pisala na donaciju embrija? To se uveliko razlikuje od donacije samo js ili spermatozoida.

I da...ne vracaju se uvijek 2....pogotovo ne petodnevna.

----------


## Rikku

Evo da se i ja javim. Preživjela i prebolila pobačaj u zadnjih cca 2-3 tjedna. Nažalost, pobačaj tabletama nije bio uspješan (ne preporučujem nikome) pa sam morala na kraju na kiretažu i sada min 5-6 mjeseci pauza, po riječima dr. Vrčića i Lazarevskog. Tako da sam na čekanju, no drago mi je da nas ima sve više u MK  :Smile:

----------


## sara79

Hahaha Lunika pa nemaju oni kristalnu kuglu da se zna koliko ce embrija dobiti.
U ovom slucaju sto je kao kod tebe "donacija embrija" ali bas nitko nije bio da je pisao ovdje. Zato se znaci nista ne zna oko toga i bilo bi lijepo da napises.
Ako postoje paketi kao za js napisi koliko je onda embrija u toj cijeni od 6000 eura sto je pokrila RH. Bar si tako davno napisala.
To se zbilja razlikuje i od obostrane donacije i od donacije js i spermatozoida.
I nema potrebe da tako napises nema se tu sto puno pisati i da koji su na ovom podforumu da se znaju cijene a sama ponudis pomoc i da te se slobodno pita za savjet itd.

U Sistini se vracaju i dvodnevni i trodnevni i petodnevni embriji i o tom odlucuje iskljucivo biolog a dr. L ili netko drugi se samo moze sloziti s tim.

2 petodnevna vratiti kao sto je kod tebe bilo je vrlo hrabro.
Iz tog razloga jer prvi put imas ET i blastice se mogu podijeliti a embrioredukcija se ne radi u Hr. I trodnevni i dvodnevni se mogu podijeliti ali vrlo rijetko.
Tako da nije bas uobicajeno da netko tko ide prvi put pa bum odmah 2 blastice i jos si ispod 30 god. (Ako su god.ispravne jer si pisala da je dijagnoza menopauue u 27-oj godini).

Tako da ovdje su sve provjerene info jako vazne i netrebaju se dizati tenzije jos u ovakvoj teskoj situaciji kao ato je danas i cure se bore kako da uopce i kad odu dole.

Samo cu jos dodati da su nakon LareLane mnogi otisli na postupke u Sistinu i rijesili se predrasuda o Makedoncima jos davne 2014-te i hvala ti LaraLana neizmjerno na tome i sto se uvijek javljas i pises. Puno meni jako bliskih bebica je zaceto upravo u Sistini  :Heart:

----------


## sara79

> Evo da se i ja javim. Preživjela i prebolila pobačaj u zadnjih cca 2-3 tjedna. Nažalost, pobačaj tabletama nije bio uspješan (ne preporučujem nikome) pa sam morala na kraju na kiretažu i sada min 5-6 mjeseci pauza, po riječima dr. Vrčića i Lazarevskog. Tako da sam na čekanju, no drago mi je da nas ima sve više u MK


Rikku draga jako mi je zao i drz se...sto drugo pametno reci  :grouphug:

----------


## branca_i

> Evo da se i ja javim. Preživjela i prebolila pobačaj u zadnjih cca 2-3 tjedna. Nažalost, pobačaj tabletama nije bio uspješan (ne preporučujem nikome) pa sam morala na kraju na kiretažu i sada min 5-6 mjeseci pauza, po riječima dr. Vrčića i Lazarevskog. Tako da sam na čekanju, no drago mi je da nas ima sve više u MK


Joj Rikku kako mi je žao što se i to na kraju zakompliciralo. Bitno da je sad gotovo i da ćeš u novi postupak kad se oporaviš. Mozda do tad i ovo ludilo završi pa se sve posloži kako treba.  :Heart:

----------


## LaraLana

Lunika jako puno se ovdje posalo ali vjerojatno nisi citala.
Kako ti prije tri godine nisi mogla iz zakona iscitati dal svoj problem mozes rijesiti u Hr tako i ovdje cure ne mogu iscitati kako i sto na kraju u biti pokriva hzzo. Kako je koja isla tako smo dobivali informacije i dosta su se i Makedonci pogubili u tome.
Administraciji posaljes mail oni neznaju odgovor na pitanje.

Jednima je pokriveno zamrzavanje presostalih embrija a drugima nije, pa svako malo druga cijena. Ne ide im to nazalost u prilog. Jedni dobiju Prolutex injekcije za 14 dana a drugi ne i tako u krug. Puno nejasnoca i zbrke ime jer su se malo pogubili pa Boban govori mi castimo....ma nikoga oni ne caste!!!!

Jos nitko od cura nije isao na FET pa to neznamo dal se placa ili ne. A to da ponovimo gradivo sto pises o vracanju petodnevnog embrija koliko je tu moguce procitati do sad nisi pisala kakvi si ti vraceni a za ostalo si dobila odgovor.

Hvala bogu pa nisi imala puno neuspjesnih transfera pa ne kuzis embrije i druge stvari s kojima se zene muce.

Ovaj forum je prva informacija zemama i parovima i jako su bitne sve informacije jer puno nade polazu u postupke i Makedoniji. S toga ne treba pisati da oni koji su na temi da se zna koliko se cega dobije, kad se ne zna, vec treba pomoci i dati informaciju a ne tako sturo odgovoriti.

----------


## LaraLana

Nego branca kako si? Sutra je punkcija?

----------


## branca_i

> Nego branca kako si? Sutra je punkcija?


Dobro sam, manje boli.. Sinoć bila po štopericu. Sutra je punkcija, jedva čekam!  :rock: 
Ma ovaj moj pokupio neku prehladu pa sav šmrče i puše, ne mogu ga ni gledat...  :facepalm: 
Ići ću sama na punkciju, nema smisla da on satima čeka dolje u kafiću dok ja dolazim k sebi. Mislim se da mu kažem da niti ne dolazi po mene poslije taksijem i da i to obavim sama u miru. LaraLana, reci mi ti si bez problema otišla iz klinike nakon opće i punkcije?

----------


## LaraLana

Jesam draga bez problema..ako je tako bolje da ne bude s tobom jer mu je sad imunitet nula pa da me bobere nesto jos drugo. Jedino ako ti ne bude dobro dogovori se s njim da tek onda dodje po tebe s taxijem.
Kad sam ja mogla sve sama mozes i ti hrabra zeno  :Heart:

----------


## branca_i

> Jesam draga bez problema..ako je tako bolje da ne bude s tobom jer mu je sad imunitet nula pa da me bobere nesto jos drugo. Jedino ako ti ne bude dobro dogovori se s njim da tek onda dodje po tebe s taxijem.
> Kad sam ja mogla sve sama mozes i ti hrabra zeno


Hvala, draga, olakšala si mi! Nek on doma miruje, i bude u pripravnosti za svaki slučaj. Ti i Rikku ste to odradile kao žene zmajevi, pa ću onda, nadam se, i ja...  :fige:

----------


## Libra

Hah...Boban je malo previse opusten i to bi netko mogao krivo shvatiti. Boban nije dr i nema potrebe mu tu titulu poklanjati.
Imam brdo postupaka iza sebe nazalost ali nisam ipak odabrala Sistinu da isti jedan odradimo tamo.

Muz mi je Makedonac iz Skopja. Njegova sestra moja sogorica bas radi u Sistini na ivf odjelu u sali i svi ste ju imali priliku vidjeti....ime naravno necu otkrivati.
U svakoj klinici ima nepravilnosti i nezadovoljstva pa tako i u ovoj. Nisu oni savrseni. Da se ovo, mislim na situaciju koja je u cijelom svijetu nije dogodila Boban bi vjerojatno otisao od njih iz puno razloga a i nije dovoljno placen za poslove koje obnasa. Tako da sudjeno mu je tamo ostati.

Branca ti nisi platila troskove u laboratoriju to si napisala.

*vedre* a tvoj suprug za vadjenje markera?

Sretno cure svima  :Smile:

----------


## branca_i

Libra, da nisam platila troškove labaratorija, ali sam zato platila 3 injekcije Triptofema koje su falile iako sam preko hzzo-a i trebali bi mi lijekovi za stimulaciju biti osigurani. Definitivno ima dosta nelogičnosti, ali tamo si toliko pod dojmom od svega i želiš da sve prođe ok da niti ne stigneš reagirati, pitati. Barem je meni tako.... Previše sam imala nervoze, stresa oko toliko stvari vezano za zdravlje zadnjih par godina da sam nekad kao cijepljena od reakcija....a i ne želim se natezati dok sam u postupku i pokušavam biti maksimalno opuštena.

----------


## Libra

Branca razumijem te u potpunosti jer bolje je da ne pisem svoj br.postupaka i jedva jedva smo uspjeli. Brdo nelogicnosti ima al tko ce ga znati sto im sve vlasnik nalaze kako da postupaju (Turci) a postupak je ogromno poskupio s 1700 na 2200 eura :/ 

Procitala sam gore u postu sto si pisala vezano za tvoju dijagnozu. Svu srecu ovog svijeta ti zelim od srca  :Heart:

----------


## branca_i

> Branca razumijem te u potpunosti jer bolje je da ne pisem svoj br.postupaka i jedva jedva smo uspjeli. Brdo nelogicnosti ima al tko ce ga znati sto im sve vlasnik nalaze kako da postupaju (Turci) a postupak je ogromno poskupio s 1700 na 2200 eura :/ 
> 
> Procitala sam gore u postu sto si pisala vezano za tvoju dijagnozu. Svu srecu ovog svijeta ti zelim od srca


Hvala Libra!  :Kiss:  :Heart: 
Drago mi je da si nakon toliko muke uspjela. 
Stvarno je ovo trnovit put i treba puuuno upornosti... Skidam kapu!  :Naklon:

----------


## LaraLana

Branca kad bude gotova punkcija Blagoju nazovi da dodje po tebe, ipak je on najpouzdaniji ako budes sama. Slobodno i sestrama reci ili Bobanu da ga nazovu da ti ne trosis s mob.
Lozinka za njihov wifi je bila sistina5 pa se prijavi svakako. Ako ne uspijes pitaj jer mozda imaju novu lozinku al daju bez problema svima.

----------


## branca_i

> Branca kad bude gotova punkcija Blagoju nazovi da dodje po tebe, ipak je on najpouzdaniji ako budes sama. Slobodno i sestrama reci ili Bobanu da ga nazovu da ti ne trosis s mob.
> Lozinka za njihov wifi je bila sistina5 pa se prijavi svakako. Ako ne uspijes pitaj jer mozda imaju novu lozinku al daju bez problema svima.


Dobro si me podsjetila na Blagoju. Prva liga! Wifi sam "sredila" još u 7.mjesecu....hehe
Pozivi preko mreže su definitivno preeeskupi, a viber spašava.

----------


## Medo2711

> Evo da se i ja javim. Preživjela i prebolila pobačaj u zadnjih cca 2-3 tjedna. Nažalost, pobačaj tabletama nije bio uspješan (ne preporučujem nikome) pa sam morala na kraju na kiretažu i sada min 5-6 mjeseci pauza, po riječima dr. Vrčića i Lazarevskog. Tako da sam na čekanju, no drago mi je da nas ima sve više u MK


Zao mi je sta si sve ovo prosla,sad se odmori dusu i tijelo.Pripremi se za dalje i uzivaj i odmori za dalje  :Kiss:

----------


## Medo2711

Cure koje radite betu kakva situacija kod vas?
Javite nam se... :Smile:

----------


## Robertina

> Hi, pozdrav svima borilicama, nije me dugo bilo. 
> Uživala sam ... u svojoj sreći. 
> Nadam se da ste sve dobro i da ne odustajete i ustrajete u svojim borbama da dođete do svog malog srca. 
> Ako trebate kakav savjet, bilo što vezano uz Makedoniju i odlazak u Sistinu, kontaktirajte me. Bilo da vam treba pomoć oko ishođenja troškova čitavog postupka od strane HZZO ili putnih troškova ili ako idete u skroz privatnom, vlastitom planu. Uživajte mi do tada, mi još malo pa ćemo ponovo...


I Lunika koliko se doniranih embrija dobije za 6000 €? Kako su nastali embriji, odnosno ciji su? Iz Ukrajine? Sto se uopce sve zna o njima? 

Mi se vjerojatno znamo iz bolnice!

----------


## Robertina

*Vedre i Domacica* cekamo rezultate!

----------


## LaraLana

Branca nadam se da je punkcija vec gotova i da je sve ok.

----------


## branca_i

> Branca nadam se da je punkcija vec gotova i da je sve ok.


Evo ležim, primam infuziju. Nadam se da kroz sat vremena idem. Za sad sam dobro. Sve je bilo brzinski. Izvadili su mi 10 jajnih stanica. Ne znaju još koliko je zrelih. Sutra ćemo sve doznati. Samo da se oplode...

----------


## LaraLana

> Evo ležim, primam infuziju. Nadam se da kroz sat vremena idem. Za sad sam dobro. Sve je bilo brzinski. Izvadili su mi 10 jajnih stanica. Ne znaju još koliko je zrelih. Sutra ćemo sve doznati. Samo da se oplode...


Ma to te ja pitam....bravo curo, odlican rezultat  :Heart:

----------


## branca_i

> Ma to te ja pitam....bravo curo, odlican rezultat


 :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## branca_i

Dobila sam standardnu terapiju nakon punkcije: utrogestan, estrofem, decortin, aspirin - to sam sve donila sa sobom. 1 ampulu prolutexa sam morala kupiti, kao i impryl jer kao solgarov aktivni folat nije dovoljan. Prenatalne tablete nisam kupila prije, i sad mi je žao. Mislila sam koji dan do RH piti taj folat od solgara, a onda prenatalne kupiti kad se vratim doma. Otpuštala me je sestra ne pretjerano ljubazna, čak štoviše sva nestrpljiva i ne previše draga. Pričala je isključivo makedonski pa sam se pomučila sve razumjeti. Prije nje svi su bili super, trudili se da se razumijemo i da sam ok.
E da, koliko sam uspjela razumijeti plaćam zamrzavanje eventualnih embrija i ostatak spermatozoida. Boban mi je rekao da se kod donacija jajnih stanica ne plaća zamrzavanje prvu godinu jer da je kao to u cijeni već uključeno. 
Sad odmaranje, i sutra zvati provjeriti stanje!  :fige:

----------


## domaćica

Ja nažalost nemam pozitivne vijesti. Ovaj put nije uspjelo. Branca sretno, kao i svima ostalima...

----------


## LaraLana

Branca napravi tako kako si i napisala za folat, nis ne brini i da ne pijes dva dana punu dozu nista se nece dogoditi.

Ja sam u dobitnim postupcima koristila u jednom Crinone gel a u drugom Utrogestan jer sam na Crinone odreagirala crvenilom i iritacijom.
Aspirin u obje t do 12 punih tt a estrofem mi je Dr. L ukidao s otkucajem srca a tim da kod potitivne bete sam malo prvo smanjila estrofem postupno i to je bilo to od moje terapije.
Prolutex su mi oni dali i.m. neposredno prije transfera a dalje ga nisam koristila.
Isla odmah doma avionom sljedeci dan ujutro onim full ranim letom i nisam mirovala...to znas vec.

Znaci sad znamo da kod donacije spermatozoida se placa cuvanje preostalih embrija i da hzzo to ne pokriva.

Ako se sjetis pitaj za FET dal se placa.

----------


## LaraLana

> Ja nažalost nemam pozitivne vijesti. Ovaj put nije uspjelo. Branca sretno, kao i svima ostalima...


Jojjjj draga zao mi je jako

----------


## domaćica

Hvala LaraLana, ali nećemo plakati ni tugovati. Idemo opet, nema odustajanja! Nisam još pitala dr.L koliko moram čekati slijedeći postupak, ali čim dozvoli idemo u nove pobjede...

----------


## LaraLana

> Hvala LaraLana, ali nećemo plakati ni tugovati. Idemo opet, nema odustajanja! Nisam još pitala dr.L koliko moram čekati slijedeći postupak, ali čim dozvoli idemo u nove pobjede...


Ma naravno. Vi imate jos za 2 ili 3 feta i na konju ste. S obzirom da nisi bila u stimulaciji jajnika vjerojatno vec brzo mozes ici ali to ce ti najbolje dr reci.

Ajde pliz pitaj dal placate FET!!!! 
To nam je vrlo vazno ovdje za informacije.
Znam da vi koji ste na donaciji js neplacate zamrzavanje.
Sve su ove info jako ali jako vaze pa pliz cure pisite.

----------


## LaraLana

Ovo sam zaboravila ja niti progesteron/utrigestan nisam dugo koristila....isto kao i aspirin do 12 punih tt.

Sad vidim da su malo to mijenjali...produljili i ubacili jos stosta.

----------


## Medo2711

> Hvala LaraLana, ali nećemo plakati ni tugovati. Idemo opet, nema odustajanja! Nisam još pitala dr.L koliko moram čekati slijedeći postupak, ali čim dozvoli idemo u nove pobjede...


Zao mi je..idemo dalje draga :Kiss:

----------


## Medo2711

> Evo ležim, primam infuziju. Nadam se da kroz sat vremena idem. Za sad sam dobro. Sve je bilo brzinski. Izvadili su mi 10 jajnih stanica. Ne znaju još koliko je zrelih. Sutra ćemo sve doznati. Samo da se oplode...


Glavno da je proslo sve dobro i da se dobro sjetis.Neka jajne budu sve lijepe kvalitete i neka se oplode.Drzim fige i javi nam kako proso sve to  :Kiss:

----------


## branca_i

> Ja nažalost nemam pozitivne vijesti. Ovaj put nije uspjelo. Branca sretno, kao i svima ostalima...


Domaćice, baš mi je žao! Ali kako si sama rekla ideš u nove pobjede. Zato samo glavu gore!  :Kiss:

----------


## branca_i

> Ovo sam zaboravila ja niti progesteron/utrigestan nisam dugo koristila....isto kao i aspirin do 12 punih tt.
> 
> Sad vidim da su malo to mijenjali...produljili i ubacili jos stosta.


Ma da lijekova je kao u priči, treba to sve popratiti. 
Ovaj prolutex ću si dati 20 sati prije transfera, koliko sam shvatila mogu u trbuh. A pred sam trasfer ću dobiti i nekakvu ampulu Atosiban.
Morat ću dosta jogurta i donata Mg piti da mi želudac to sve izdrzi.... Hehe...obično me utrogestan uništi nakon transfera, a što će sve biti od svega ovog drugog ne mogu ni zamisliti.... Ali izdrzat cemo sve, pa o više!

----------


## LF2

Ovo s lijekovima je sve individualno, u trudnoći se postepeno skidamo i ne skidamo s lijekova. 
Ja sam aspirin prestala kad sam prokrvarila, Utrogestane koristim cijelu trudnoću, tako da...samo nek se lijepo sve primi i budu lijepe bete a dalje je sve individualno.
Domaćice, glavu gore.

----------


## LaraLana

Da nazalost puno lijekova nekad napravi vise stete vec koristi. Mi nismo niti svjesni sto npr Fraxiparin ili bilo koji drugi radi organizmu i sto se dogadja unutra od previse prokrvljenosti. A netko terapiju i jako lose podnosi.

----------


## LaraLana

> Ma da lijekova je kao u priči, treba to sve popratiti. 
> Ovaj prolutex ću si dati 20 sati prije transfera, koliko sam shvatila mogu u trbuh. A pred sam trasfer ću dobiti i nekakvu ampulu Atosiban.
> Morat ću dosta jogurta i donata Mg piti da mi želudac to sve izdrzi.... Hehe...obično me utrogestan uništi nakon transfera, a što će sve biti od svega ovog drugog ne mogu ni zamisliti.... Ali izdrzat cemo sve, pa o više!


Da mozes u trbuh slobodno...pisalo se tu, malo ce ti biti cini mi se osjetljivo mjesto uboda da je netko pisao.

Atosiban ti je protiv kontrakcija maternice. To su cini mi se uveli kad je Robertina pisala.

----------


## Senka43

> Ja nažalost nemam pozitivne vijesti. Ovaj put nije uspjelo. Branca sretno, kao i svima ostalima...


Domaćice ❤❤❤

----------


## leptirica82

Domaćica.
Žao mi je.  :Sad: 

Ne znam, nekako se ne mogu oteti dojmu da im ovaj period nije uspješan. Znamo za nas nekoliko koje smo išle i ni jedna nije uspjela. Je li to i inače tako u mpo vodama?
Čekamo da netko prekine niz i da krenu samo dobre vijesti. 

Branca, jesu rekli koji dan je transfer ili to tek sutra javljaju?

----------


## LaraLana

Leptirica ti cekas FET jel tako?

----------


## sara79

Ja sam trebala 7 ivf postupaka. Nikada ali nikada nisam imala niti jednog jedinog embrija za smrznuti.
Istrosila sam se i fizicki i psihicki i financijski. 
Leptirica nazalost ovo je vrlo trnovit put i rijetkima uspije odmah. Moram ti priznati da treba vecini par postupaka za zivorodjeno djete.

----------


## branca_i

> Domaćica.
> Žao mi je. 
> 
> Ne znam, nekako se ne mogu oteti dojmu da im ovaj period nije uspješan. Znamo za nas nekoliko koje smo išle i ni jedna nije uspjela. Je li to i inače tako u mpo vodama?
> Čekamo da netko prekine niz i da krenu samo dobre vijesti. 
> 
> Branca, jesu rekli koji dan je transfer ili to tek sutra javljaju?


S dr. L sam o tome razgovarala na 2.uzv i išlo bi se na 3.dan, ako sve bude ok. Tad mi je avion za nazad. Danas me je i Boban to pitao. Napomenula sam im da mogu odgoditi avion ako treba. Nekako sam stekla dojam da im je taj 3.dan draži. Sad samo da prođe sve ok i da se ima što za vratiti.
Do sada sam uvijek imala 1 ili 2 embrija i razlog su po doktorima bili loši spermiji od mm. Sad bi trebali biti dobri spermiji, ali me isto kopka da su i možda moje jajne stanice ne baš bajne. Uvijek se radio ICSI pa je dolazilo do oplodnje, a poslije bi stala. Čitala sam negdje na netu da o jajnim stanicama ovisi hoće li se embrij dalje razvijati. Uglavnom to me kopka...

----------


## leptirica82

Sara,
Znam da većinom ne uspije od prve, ali da baš skoro ni jednoj. Rikku je, ali je nažalost završilo kako je završilo.  :Sad: 
Mi smo odlučili našeg smrzlića ostaviti i ići opet u stimulaciju.

----------


## LaraLana

Leptirica meni je uspjelo iz prvog pokusaja.

Branca dobro si skuzila da vise vole vratiti ranije..drugi ili treci dan. Boban mi je jedne prilike spomenuo zemlje do kojih on drzi i rekao je da isto vracaju ranije. Ja sam zapamtila da mi je Norvesku spomenuo da iskljicivo idu na drugi dan.
Meni su u oba dobitna postupka vratili dvodnevne embrije bez fragmentacija.

----------


## LaraLana

> Sara,
> Znam da većinom ne uspije od prve, ali da baš skoro ni jednoj. Rikku je, ali je nažalost završilo kako je završilo. 
> Mi smo odlučili našeg smrzlića ostaviti i ići opet u stimulaciju.


Znaci mozete dobiti za novi pokusaj od hzzo a da niste iskoristili embrije koje imate?

----------


## branca_i

Leptirice82, jeste već podnijeli novi zahtjev ili ste još u pripremi dokumentacije?

----------


## branca_i

Sad me zvao Boban... 7 se oplodilo!  :rock:  :Dancing Fever: 
Zvati ce me opet sutra da vidimo kako napreduju. Da je razgovarao s dr. L i da bi transfer bio u petak, kako smo već spominjali.... Nek se samo nastave dijeliti!

----------


## Medo2711

> Sad me zvao Boban... 7 se oplodilo! 
> Zvati ce me opet sutra da vidimo kako napreduju. Da je razgovarao s dr. L i da bi transfer bio u petak, kako smo već spominjali.... Nek se samo nastave dijeliti!


Odlicno...drzim fige  :Very Happy:

----------


## branca_i

> Odlicno...drzim fige


 :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## LaraLana

Branca poslala sam ti poruku da nas ne upozoravaju ovdje opet!

----------


## Argente

> Znaci mozete dobiti za novi pokusaj od hzzo a da niste iskoristili embrije koje imate?


Teško, to je protivno našem zakonu o MPO. Jedino ako nešto smuljaju...

----------


## LF2

Vidim svima idu na treći dan transfer ionako je puno oplođenih. Ne znam zašto su kod mene odlučili na blastociste? Možda na temelju 7 IVF-ova prije toga? Makar je ovo prvi put bila donacija. 
Mislim da nema pravila. Daj bože svima uspije.

----------


## leptirica82

LaraLana, znam za tebe da je uspjelo iz prve.  :Smile:  Nadala se da ću biti kao ti, a ono šipak.

Trebali na FET, cista se pojavila. Čekam da vidim što s njom pa mislili pripremati papire. Ali ako ne daju, onda idemo na FET. Baš ću se raspitati.

----------


## vedre

Cure, nažalost nemam dobre vijesti. Nama nije uspilo ni ovaj put. Imamo 3 smrzlića i trenutno se tomu jedino veselim. Ali, preteško je. Sretno ostalim curama.....da netko već prekine ovaj negativan niz, pratim vas i dalje.

----------


## Mia38

> Cure, nažalost nemam dobre vijesti. Nama nije uspilo ni ovaj put. Imamo 3 smrzlića i trenutno se tomu jedino veselim. Ali, preteško je. Sretno ostalim curama.....da netko već prekine ovaj negativan niz, pratim vas i dalje.


Vedre bas mi je žao....vjerujem da vam je ostvarenje te želje ipak zapisano tamo negdje.... sretno dalje

----------


## branca_i

Vedre, neopisivo mi je žao!  :Sad: 
Stvarno se nadam da će konačno krenuti pozitivne vijesti jer ovo je teško čitati...

----------


## LaraLana

> Cure, nažalost nemam dobre vijesti. Nama nije uspilo ni ovaj put. Imamo 3 smrzlića i trenutno se tomu jedino veselim. Ali, preteško je. Sretno ostalim curama.....da netko već prekine ovaj negativan niz, pratim vas i dalje.


Vedre draga moja  :grouphug:

----------


## Medo2711

> Cure, nažalost nemam dobre vijesti. Nama nije uspilo ni ovaj put. Imamo 3 smrzlića i trenutno se tomu jedino veselim. Ali, preteško je. Sretno ostalim curama.....da netko već prekine ovaj negativan niz, pratim vas i dalje.


Zao mi je jako...neka neko prekine ovaj niz napokon..zelimo lijepih vijesti  :Kiss:

----------


## leptirica82

vedre,
žao mi je.  :Sad:  

Da, baš se zaredalo. 

branca_i, držimo fige da se svih 7 oplodi i da bude i smrzlića.  :Smile:  I da prekineš ovaj loš niz.

Je li još netko nakog punkcije imao gazu ili samo ja?  :Smile: ))

----------


## Medo2711

> vedre,
> žao mi je.  
> 
> Da, baš se zaredalo. 
> 
> branca_i, držimo fige da se svih 7 oplodi i da bude i smrzlića.  I da prekineš ovaj loš niz.
> 
> Je li još netko nakog punkcije imao gazu ili samo ja? ))


Ja jesam,ali u hr kad su mi radili.Bas su mi nagurali gazu,neugodan osjecaj... :Undecided:

----------


## branca_i

> vedre,
> žao mi je.  
> 
> Da, baš se zaredalo. 
> 
> branca_i, držimo fige da se svih 7 oplodi i da bude i smrzlića.  I da prekineš ovaj loš niz.
> 
> Je li još netko nakog punkcije imao gazu ili samo ja? ))


Ja nisam ni tu u Mk, a ni prije u RH....  :Undecided: 
Pokušavam biti optimistična, ali kad sve ovo čitam...  :Unsure:

----------


## leptirica82

branca_i,

mora jednom početi i s pozitivnim. Nadamo se da ćeš ti započeti niz.  :Trči:

----------


## branca_i

Leptirice82  :Heart:  :Kiss:

----------


## branca_i

Cure jeste li jutro prije transfera stavljale utrogestan vaginalno ili ste ga popile? U Cita sam ih uvijek morala popiti, a ovdje mi nisu ništa rekli....

----------


## vedre

Popij ih. I kod njih je tako. Mozda su ti zaboravili napomenuti

----------


## Libra

Cure jako mi je zao. Tocno znam kako se osjecate, uzasno je tesko nositi se s tim  :grouphug:

----------


## Libra

> I Lunika koliko se doniranih embrija dobije za 6000 €? Kako su nastali embriji, odnosno ciji su? Iz Ukrajine? Sto se uopce sve zna o njima? 
> 
> Mi se vjerojatno znamo iz bolnice!


Nece se Lunika sad opet javiti 2 godine hahaha.
Al najlakse je napisati hu hu haha donacija embrija, sve pokriveno od strane RH eto me trudna i svi koji ovdje pisu znaju info od hzzo ali ako trebate pomoc ili kakav savjet , bilo sto kontaktirajte me i zena nestane.

Ne, nezna se puno informacija i sve ove divne zene ovdje pisu sve do jedna kako idu dole pa sto ih zatekne i unatoc negativnom ishodu. Jedna plati ovo druga ono treca uopce to neplati itd.

Pratim vas i citam i navijam za svaku od vas da se ostvari kao majka  :Heart:

----------


## vedre

Libra, vidim da ti nisam odgovorila...muz nista nije dodatno trebao platiti za vađenje markera

----------


## Mia38

Ja mogu, sa svoje strane, reci da su mi od pocetka napisali cijenu svega sto ide u postupak (materijal, prvi pregled, trosak jb, ivf, smrzavanje i cuvanje materijala). Jedno sto je jos otvoreno je cijena lijekova, obzirom je to individualno.... Tako da od pocetka znam u sto se upuštam... financijski mislim....

----------


## LaraLana

Mia ti ides o svom trosku jel tako? Ako sam dobro upratila?

----------


## Iva83

Cure zao mi je zbog vas kojima nije uspjelo,nadam se da necete odustati..ja sam ipak obavila ultrazvuk u Hr i ujutro moram biti kod dr.L na pregledu,da bi znao kad ce biti punkcija..nadam se da ce sve proci u redu

----------


## leptirica82

Iva83,
ti ideš na donaciju isto?

Sutra onda možda štoperica. Rade li oni uopće apsiracije subotom i nedjeljom?
Koji ti je dan ciklusa? Ima folikula? 

Držimo fige da na uzv bude super folikula i da se puno njih oplodi.  :Smile:

----------


## LaraLana

Rade vikendom najnormalnije i punkcije i transfere!

----------


## leptirica82

I meni bi bilo čudno da ne rade, ali nisam nikad bila čula dr. L da su radili vikendom. U postupku iz 8 mj. sam išla na uzv u Hrv u sub, javila mu nalaz i odgovorio mi je. Ne znam zašto sam mislila da on ne radi. Ili možda on ne radi vikendom ali radi neki drugi dr.

Bitno da Ivi folikuli napreduju, neka ih bude dovoljno i za smrzliće.  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## LaraLana

Radi dr. L vikendom. Jedino ne budu vikendom svi biolozi. Oni se mijenjaju i kako mi je Boban objasnio to zovu dezurstvom. Jednom je on, drugi vikend je Aneta itd.
Meni je transfer pao bas vikendom. Mislim bilo bi smijesno i neozbiljno da ne rade jer se ne moze bas sve prolongirati. Preozbiljne su to stvari.

----------


## Iva83

> Iva83,
> ti ideš na donaciju isto?
> 
> Sutra onda možda štoperica. Rade li oni uopće apsiracije subotom i nedjeljom?
> Koji ti je dan ciklusa? Ima folikula? 
> 
> Držimo fige da na uzv bude super folikula i da se puno njih oplodi.


Da i ja idem na donaciju,ja mislim da su rekli da rade,ali nisam sigurna..Danas mi je treci dan kako je m zavrsila,folikula ima od 9mm,sad koliko je to dobro ili nije vidjet cemo sto ce reci dr L nakon pregleda

----------


## branca_i

Iva83, drzim fige da sve prođe dobro.  :fige:  Ja danas idem nazad, pa ti ostavljam Skopje da lipo uzivaš u svakom trenu svog boravka.  :Wink:

----------


## Iva83

Hvalaa Branca

----------


## LaraLana

> Da i ja idem na donaciju,ja mislim da su rekli da rade,ali nisam sigurna..Danas mi je treci dan kako je m zavrsila,folikula ima od 9mm,sad koliko je to dobro ili nije vidjet cemo sto ce reci dr L nakon pregleda


Iva ne broji se tako da brojis dane kako je m zavrsila jer nekome traje 4 a nekome 6 dana npr.
Koji ti je danas dan ciklusa?
Dr. L obicno nakon 3 dana stimulacije salje na uzv i taj prvi uzv obicno bude negdje 6 dan ciklusa a dalje po potrebi.
Ti bi onda danas trebala negdje biti 8 ili 9 dan ciklusa.

----------


## vedre

Branca, kakva je situacija kod tebe?

----------


## branca_i

> Branca, kakva je situacija kod tebe?


Čekam ET :Very Happy:

----------


## Robertina

> Nece se Lunika sad opet javiti 2 godine hahaha.
> Al najlakse je napisati hu hu haha donacija embrija, sve pokriveno od strane RH eto me trudna i svi koji ovdje pisu znaju info od hzzo ali ako trebate pomoc ili kakav savjet , bilo sto kontaktirajte me i zena nestane.
> 
> Ne, nezna se puno informacija i sve ove divne zene ovdje pisu sve do jedna kako idu dole pa sto ih zatekne i unatoc negativnom ishodu. Jedna plati ovo druga ono treca uopce to neplati itd.
> 
> Pratim vas i citam i navijam za svaku od vas da se ostvari kao majka


Ma sto reci, neke treba bas ignorirati.

Cure Atosiban se daje protiv kontrakcija i da ja sam ga dobila u dobitnom trecem postupku. Mora se aplicirati vrlo polako u venu 1 minutu.

Puno pusica vam saljemo  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## branca_i

Evo info za fet u slučaju prethodnog postupka preko hzzo-a.... Plaća se i nije pokriven hzzo-om. I u slučaju donacije spermatozoida i u slučaju donacije jajnih stanica. Potpuno jednako. 
Meni evo vratili 2 embrija, a preostalih 5 zamrzavamo.... I svi su odličniiiii  :rock:  :Dancing Fever:

----------


## vedre

Branca, bravo. Znaci, svih 7 su opstali. Odlično. Odmarate danas ili odmah putujete?

----------


## vedre

Meni je receno da nam je čuvanje smrzlića prvu god besplatno, a nakon toga 286e. 

Cura koja nije na forumu, bila je prije 2mj kod njih na fetu i platila je 870e sami fet. Ljekovi su posebno. A isto je prije bila na donaciji js kao i ja preko hzzoa. Nije se ni raspitivala da li joj to hzzo pokriva.

----------


## LaraLana

Bravo branca. Neizmjerno mi je drago. Uzivaj sad  :Smile: 
Hvala ti za info....zlata vrijede.

Ajmo sad i ostale cure...cekam vas u novim pokusajima..jednom mora uspjeti  :Heart:

----------


## LaraLana

Vedre pisale smo u isto vrijeme.
Sad znamo da se u oba slucaja donacije fet placa.

Jako su poskuplil moram priznati.
Privatno kad ides ivf je 2200 eura a smrzavanje i fet su oboje preko 800 eura.

Vama je cuvanje jeftinije vjetojatno zato sto je preko hzzo-a.

----------


## vedre

Eto, imamo nešto novih info sada.

----------


## branca_i

> Branca, bravo. Znaci, svih 7 su opstali. Odlično. Odmarate danas ili odmah putujete?


Putujemo odmah jer smo tako karte kupili.... Mislila sam da će mi punkcija biti puno prije (ravnala se po Citu), a ono se ful pomaklo. Pitala sam i dr L i Bobana hoću li mijenjati karte za pon, ali su mi oba rekla nipošto, da nema veze.... Da ili se primi ili ne... Stvar sreće na kraju...

----------


## branca_i

Od sinoć me toliko rasturaju hemroidi da ne mogu sjediti.... Probode da bi vrištala... Prvo sam se prepala da je vezano za punkciju, ali na kraju došlo na naplatu jedenje svega i svačega po Skopju....  :facepalm:  A ni 20 dana tableta, stimulacije i sad utrića ne pomaže... Sad ću krepat na putu do doma.... Ali nema veze, glavno da je ovo drugo prošlo dobro pa ćemo izdržati i ovu napast...

----------


## Senka43

> Putujemo odmah jer smo tako karte kupili.... Mislila sam da će mi punkcija biti puno prije (ravnala se po Citu), a ono se ful pomaklo. Pitala sam i dr L i Bobana hoću li mijenjati karte za pon, ali su mi oba rekla nipošto, da nema veze.... Da ili se primi ili ne... Stvar sreće na kraju...


Ma bice kako je BOG rekao.Srecno Branca i prijatno ti cekanje bete❤❤❤

----------


## branca_i

Hvala cure  :Heart: 
Jedva čekam vaše vijesti..

----------


## Lunika

Drage moje forumašice, drago mi je da je moje javljanje izazvalo toliko interesa kod vas, osobito kod LareLane, Robertine i tebe Libra.  
Svima ženama na ovom forumu koje još uvijek ustraju u svojoj borbi protiv neplodnosti, da ostvare svoje temeljno pravo da postanu roditeljem bilo u Republici Hrvatskoj ili inozemstvu, te da zasnuju obitelj, želim sretno od srca. 

Ostalima, odgovaram nastavno kako slijedi. 
Prvo, moje svakodnevno ne javljanje na ovom forumu je rezultat svakodnevnih prvenstveno privatnih, profesionalnih i ostalih obveza koje imam tijekom dana bilo da se radi o radnom danu ili vikendu, a koje, dozvoljavam da imaju sve zaposlene majke, bilo da su u braku ili same odgajaju dijete. One koje to doista i rade će se u tome prepoznati, ostale  neće. 
Uvodno bih svaku od vas pitala, koliko se vas aktivno ovaj tjedan, ali i prethodnih godina uključilo ili na bilo koji drugi način angažiralo da bi doprinijele tome da se na postupke medicinski potpomognute oplodnje ne mora ići u inozemstvo, bilo u  Makedoniju, ili negdje drugdje, te da se sve može obaviti u Republici Hrvatskoj? Koliko je vas sudjelovalo i podržalo European Fertility Week 2020, koji se trenutno održava kod nas?. 
Ja nisam od "mlaćenja prazne slame" po forumima, one žene i parovi koji su trebali točne i precizne i detaljne informacije o postupku u Makedoniji, bili su na mene pravovremeno upućeni i sve smo iskomunicirali poštujući privatnost svakog od nas, te su naposljetku i sve obavili u Makedoniji, ali o tome nisu pisali. To je pravo svakako od nas da dio intime odluči zadržati za sebe ili podijeliti. Tko god je trebao do mene je došao, kao i do točnih i provjerenih i detaljnih informacija o postupku pred HZZO-om i u Acibadem Sistini u Skoplju. 
Druga, ne manje bitna činjenica je, da ovaj forum posjećuju i čitaju ljudi zaposleni u Acibademu Sistni u Skoplju, čiju pomoć tražite radi rješavanja postupka svoje neplodnosti i dobivanja djeteta, a iz prethodno pročitanog ima tu stvarno svakakvih observacija, individualnih percepcija koja graniče s granicom dobrog ukusa pojedinih članica foruma.  Svatko ima pravo na svoje mišljenje, i na moramo se svi slagati oko svega, ali nedopustivo je da se omalovažava i podcjenjuje te nedovoljno valorizira rad te dovodi u pitanje profesionalizam djelatnika Klinike Acibadem Sistina gdje tražite zadnju slamku spasa i rješenje pitanja vaše neplodnosti koju još uvijek ne možete liječiti i riješiti prema trenutno važećim zakonima u Republici Hrvatskoj.
Treće, ovaj forum od samog njegovog početka smatram prvenstveno izvorom informacija, koji se u više navrata pokazao i ne tako točan te podložan dnevnim izmjenama ovisno o percepciji i subjektivnom dojmu svake forumašice po naosob. 
Dakle, cilj foruma je izvor točnih informacija i njihov prijenos, ali ne na uštrb iznošenja privatnog dijela života. Smatram da cilj istog nije niti sklapanja prijateljstva. 

Ono što je činjenica, jest da sam ja tada jedina u Republici Hrvatskoj podnijela zahtjev HZZO-u za donaciju embrija radi liječenja neplodnosti u Skoplju (dakle ne unutar Europske Unije), i tada nisam znala kakva će odluku donijeti HZZO jer o tome nije postojala praksa vezano uz takav postupak u Sjevernoj Makedoniji. Cijena donacije 2 embrija i čitav postupak (bez lijekova) utvrđena je po specifikaciji i predračunu poliklinike Acibadem Sisitina i iznosila je s čitavim postupkom 6.000,00 Eura, 2018. To su činjenice. 

Ja nikad nisam rekla niti napomenula da imam više genetskog materijala ili "smrzlića" kako vi to nazivate, što mi je totalno neprihvatljivo za nazivanje istog. Kao i pitanje koliko se embrija "dobije" za 6.000,00 Eura, niti je to tržnica, niti se mi pogađamo, niti je prihvatljivo takovo vaše poimanje postupka za koji prije svega da bi se na isti žena odlučila mora prethodno iscrpsti sve zakonom dopuštene mogućnosti postupaka u Republici Hrvatskoj, te prvenstveno željeti dijete i postati majkom više od svega, svakoga i ičega, te biti psihofizički zdrava i spremana na to, kao i na činjenicu da će u životu djetetu morati biti i majka i otac!

Svaki novi postupak u Skoplju, iziskuje novi postupak medicinske obrade u RH i novo utvrđenje činjenica i novo podnošenje zahtjeva HZZO-u. 

Ja mogu razumjeti vaše razočarenje, bol, tugu, padove, nezadovoljstvo zdravstvenim sustavom i zakonima koji uređuju neplodnost, te neizvjesnost financijskog iscrpljivanja, no  nadam se da ćete vi na kraju svoje borbe ipak iskusiti neizmjernu sreću i blagoslov kad vas dijete koje rodite zove "MAMA", ali to tada ste drage moje same u toj borbi na tom putu i to je jedna nepobitna činjenica.

Uživajte u vikendu i ne nadajte se mojem skorom javljanju  :grouphug:

----------


## Iva83

> Iva ne broji se tako da brojis dane kako je m zavrsila jer nekome traje 4 a nekome 6 dana npr.
> Koji ti je danas dan ciklusa?
> Dr. L obicno nakon 3 dana stimulacije salje na uzv i taj prvi uzv obicno bude negdje 6 dan ciklusa a dalje po potrebi.
> Ti bi onda danas trebala negdje biti 8 ili 9 dan ciklusa.


Neznam kako se broje dani,jer mi je ovo uopce prvi susret sa svime sto se tice stimulacije i svega...po tome prvi ultrazvuk sam imala sedmi dan,a danas je onda 9dan,imala sam ultrazvuk kod dr L,koji je mislio da nesto nije uredu,ali je rekao da je sve odlicno.U pon vadim ponovno estradiol pa ce se onda znati kada ce biti punkcija

----------


## LaraLana

> Neznam kako se broje dani,jer mi je ovo uopce prvi susret sa svime sto se tice stimulacije i svega...po tome prvi ultrazvuk sam imala sedmi dan,a danas je onda 9dan,imala sam ultrazvuk kod dr L,koji je mislio da nesto nije uredu,ali je rekao da je sve odlicno.U pon vadim ponovno estradiol pa ce se onda znati kada ce biti punkcija


Onda sam dobro i rekla da si 8 ili 9 dan.
E to je ono sto ja stalno govorim da neznaju svi ocitati/napraviti uzv i svako oko drugacije vidi i mjeri folikule i endometrij. Zato je najbolje biti kod njih dole ako je ikako moguce. Eventualno ovako kao ti samo jedan uzv doma napraviti i pravac dole.
A to sto su folikuli bili ok 9 mm na 7 dan ciklusa je sasvim normalno. Treba njima nekada da se pokrenu i podju rasti.

----------


## Iva83

> Onda sam dobro i rekla da si 8 ili 9 dan.
> E to je ono sto ja stalno govorim da neznaju svi ocitati/napraviti uzv i svako oko drugacije vidi i mjeri folikule i endometrij. Zato je najbolje biti kod njih dole ako je ikako moguce. Eventualno ovako kao ti samo jedan uzv doma napraviti i pravac dole.
> A to sto su folikuli bili ok 9 mm na 7 dan ciklusa je sasvim normalno. Treba njima nekada da se pokrenu i podju rasti.


Da bila sa u pravu kad si tako rekla ,kad mi je rekao da je sve odlicno ,kad sam to od njega cula bilo mi je odmah lakse

----------


## Medo2711

> Evo info za fet u slučaju prethodnog postupka preko hzzo-a.... Plaća se i nije pokriven hzzo-om. I u slučaju donacije spermatozoida i u slučaju donacije jajnih stanica. Potpuno jednako. 
> Meni evo vratili 2 embrija, a preostalih 5 zamrzavamo.... I svi su odličniiiii


Super,nadam se da ovi vise nece trebati..i da ces napokon ti pokrenuti dobre vijesti.Cestitam  :Smile:

----------


## LF2

A zašto joj više "ovi" ne bi trebali? Možda će htjeti na drugo dijete, možda treće....možda i peto.

----------


## leptirica82

branca_i,

po koliko smrzavaju embrije? 
Po 1,2? Ili te to pitaju?

Držimo fige!! Neka bude usoješno.  :Smile:

----------


## Medo2711

> A zašto joj više "ovi" ne bi trebali? Možda će htjeti na drugo dijete, možda treće....možda i peto.


Misli za sad nece trebati,ne za kasnije...sory sta se vise nesmije covjek zezati... :Smile:

----------


## branca_i

> branca_i,
> 
> po koliko smrzavaju embrije? 
> Po 1,2? Ili te to pitaju?
> 
> Držimo fige!! Neka bude usoješno.


Iskreno nemam pojma, nisam ni pitala od svog uzbuđenja. Pretpostavljam 2, 2 i 1....Ako ne vraćaju po 3, bar nisam još pročitala.

----------


## Robertina

Lunika tezak post za citati u ovim teskim vremenima :/

xxx

Ne, ne citaju zaposlenici forum. Vec je Boban s puno mas jos uvijek u kontaktu pa cuje po neku rijec, inace ga to uopce ne zanima.
Zanimljivo je kako si stala u obranu zaposlenika Klinike Sistine a nasih dr iz Petrove nisi koji se takodjer povlace po forumu.

Ovaj forum je i pokazao tocne informacije..kako ne, samo sto se u Sistini nisu djelatnici pokazali da su procitali ugovor sklopljen s RH.

Mozda i jesi prva podnjela zahtjev, mogla sam i ja, u istom mj.smo bile u Sistini u istom mj.i rodile. Ali nisam jer me je bilo sram da kao samica idem i da se financira RH a svakodnevno gledam zene kako se bore. Ne, nisam imala srca za to.

To jesu smrznuti embriji pa nismo ih nazvali neznam ti ni ja kako, cemo drama tolika.

https://www.google.com/amp/s/m.vecer...portasa-999858

Ovo tekst i odlazak nasih novinara je zasluga LareLane  :Heart:

----------


## LaraLana

*R* aaaaaa hvala ti za ovaj link, pa skroz sam na to zaboravila! 

LF ti si vec u terminu ili? 
Draga javi nam kad postanes MAMA....da ti sve cestitamo a i ova tema to zasluzuje, naravno ti na prvom mjestu zasluzujes da se razumijemo.

----------


## LF2

> *R* aaaaaa hvala ti za ovaj link, pa skroz sam na to zaboravila! 
> 
> LF ti si vec u terminu ili? 
> Draga javi nam kad postanes MAMA....da ti sve cestitamo a i ova tema to zasluzuje, naravno ti na prvom mjestu zasluzujes da se razumijemo.


Brojimo sitno. Naravno da javim, tu sam s vama od početka svog putovanja ♥️
Samo da sve prođe u redu.  Još uvijek imam osjećaj da se dešava nekom drugom, ne meni...svaki put kad se probudim po noći gledam jel mi trbuh tu ili sanjam, još uvijek ne vjerujem.

----------


## sara79

Lunika ajde nemoras odmah đonom!

Ovaj forum ima i te kakve vazne i pouzdane informacije a u prvu ruku tocne. Nisu cure krive sto se u Sistini nije procitao pravilnik sto se placa a sto ne od strane hzzo-a.

Nema nikakvih neugodnih sadrzaja ili kako si ti nazvala "svakakvih observacija" i ne dovodi do nikakvog uopce pitanja da granici sa dobrim ukusom.

Naravno da traze zadnju slamku spasa, pa zato i postoje pa nek se pokazu.
Razgovor s njihovim psihologom je toliko smijesan jer je formalnosti radi samo da se obavi. Njima je to posao i u interesu da svi idu u postupak i nitko nije odbijen.

Dakle, na ovom podforumu su sve informacije tocne koje su se pisale i cure hvala vam na tome.
Ruzno je da si to uopce dovela u pitanje a prvo si se tu javila za svoju pomoc i dobila informacije.

Inace forumasica Lorena je ikad za samice napisala i otvorila temu i njen post je osvanuo u novinama.

Cure sretno vam svima!

----------


## sushi

drage cure, došla sam vas pozdraviti i zahvaliti vam se na dijeljenju korisnih info - već par mjeseci otvaram ovu temu poskrivečki i već ste mi puno pomogle  :Smile: 

imam 36god, u POI / prijevremenu menopauzu sam počela ulaziti krajem 20ih. bila sam 5 godina u mpo s bivšim partnerom koji nije bio za donaciju js. nakon nekoliko godina izvan mpo, s novim partnerom razgovaram o donaciji i vjerujem da ćemo se uskoro upustiti u tu priču. on je definitivno za, meni je još uvijek malo teško odlučiti se za emocionalni rollercoaster iščekivanja. nažalost, osim mog stanja, sad imamo i muški faktor koji je indikacija za icsi...

bila bih vam jako zahvalna za dvije info - znate li kakva je situacija u klinici s obzirom na covid-situaciju? (javit ću se i njima kad za to dođe vrijeme, ali info od vas mi je dragocjen za ikakvo planiranje) i drugo - radi li se u klinici isci u svakom slučaju prilikom donacije js?

hvala unaprijed  :Heart:

----------


## LaraLana

Sushi ja cu te samo pozdraviti a nadam se da ce se netko od cura javiti koja zna dal se radi icsi u svakom slucaju kod donacije js.
A koliko mogu zakljuciti da normalno rade za vrijeme covida jer evo cure su bile sad nedavno a branca je zadnja bila.
Sretno  :Smile:

----------


## branca_i

Sushi, pozdrav! I ja ti želim sreću, da donesete odluku koja je za vas najbolja. Što se tiče covida i klinike.... Na ulazu u kliniku se mjeri temperatura i cijelo vrijeme boravka u klinici se nosi maska (ja sam nosila i cijelu punkciju, buđenje, transfer.....). To je sve... Nema testiranja za sad. E da, i suprug nije mogao baš sjediti cijelo vrijeme u čekaonici dok ja svoje obavljam. Nastoje da pratnje baš nepotrebno ne zatrpavaju čekaonicu. Tako je bilo sad kad sam bila, a kako će biti dalje tko zna. Inače su svi svugdje jako disciplinirani sto se tiče mjera, skoro pa svi nose maske vani.... Što se tiče icsi-a nismo ga radili, ali pretpostavljam da rade jer su ipak poznata klinika koja radi s parovima, samcima s različitim dijagnozama... Svakako ih taj dio pitaj.

----------


## LaraLana

> Ja mogu, sa svoje strane, reci da su mi od pocetka napisali cijenu svega sto ide u postupak (materijal, prvi pregled, trosak jb, ivf, smrzavanje i cuvanje materijala). Jedno sto je jos otvoreno je cijena lijekova, obzirom je to individualno.... Tako da od pocetka znam u sto se upuštam... financijski mislim....


Mia dal je cijena sjemena za 3 puta ostala ista 3000 eura?
Oprosti ako si vec pisala.
Ja kad sam isla bila je 2650 a brzo nakon toga je vec bila 2800 eura.  Ova cijena od 2800 je iz 2015-te a katesplit cini mi se i robertina su vec 2017 ili 2018 placale po 3000 eura.

Mozda je ovo razlika u 50 eura...ova cijena od 2800. Ako nije 2800 bila onda je 2850.

----------


## Mia38

> Mia dal je cijena sjemena za 3 puta ostala ista 3000 eura?
> Oprosti ako si vec pisala.
> Ja kad sam isla bila je 2650 a brzo nakon toga je vec bila 2800 eura.  Ova cijena od 2800 je iz 2015-te a katesplit cini mi se i robertina su vec 2017 ili 2018 placale po 3000 eura.
> 
> Mozda je ovo razlika u 50 eura...ova cijena od 2800. Ako nije 2800 bila onda je 2850.


Da, 3000 tisuce je.... i by the way iznenadila sam se koliko malo donora slobodnih za Hrv ima.... ono ispod 10...

----------


## branca_i

> Da, 3000 tisuce je.... i by the way iznenadila sam se koliko malo donora slobodnih za Hrv ima.... ono ispod 10...


To su ti u klinici rekli?

----------


## Mia38

> To su ti u klinici rekli?


Branca mislis za broj donora?! Boban mi je izvukao sto je slobodno jer niti jedan od 3 koja sam ja birala preko neta nije bio slobodan.... i izvukao njih 10-ak....

----------


## Inesz

> Pozdrav curke,
> 
> ja sam nova ovdje i iz Zagreba sam. Imam 39 godina. Nemam partnera. Kako ću napuniti uskoro 40 godina, a silno si želim dijete, ne mogu, neda mi se i ne žeim više čekati. Podosta sam tražila klinike gdje ima donora, ali od svih ponuđenih o ovoj u Makedoniji čitam sve najbolje. Negdje sam našla mail od embriologa (iako je post bio iz davne 2010.g.) i poslala mail ali mi nitko ne odgovara  . Nisam upućena još u sve što pišete, ali pokušavam uhvatiti. Naime ja bih vojela inseminaciju ali kako sam i u mailu napisala sve savjete za bilo što drugo ću poslušati. U mailu sam zatražila da mi objasne postupak i napišu cijenu postupka ali nakon 10 dana čekanja ne znam što činiti. Da li me možete usmjeriti na neki mail (ako smijete naravno) pa da se obrtim nekom to bi odgovorio
> 
> HVaa puno
> 
> <3


Šenkica, dobro došla na forum.
Je li ti inseminacija jedina opcija?
Inseminacija je postupak vrlo niske razine uspješnosti. Za žene tvojih godina, općenito se i ne preporučuje inseminacija jer su šanse za rođenje djeteta po postupku oko 5%.
Stuimulacija jajnika hormonima, izvantjelesna oplodnja dobivenih jajnih stanica i zatim transfer embrija, zahtjevniji je, invazivniji i skuplji postupak u odnosu na inseminaciju, ali nudi veće šanse uspjeha.

Osnovno o MPO postupcima možeš naći na u RODINOJ brošuri Neplodnost :
https://www.roda.hr/media/attachment...st_A5_2016.pdf

----------


## LaraLana

Šenkica evo mail...

boban.janevski@acibademsistina.mk

----------


## LaraLana

> Branca mislis za broj donora?! Boban mi je izvukao sto je slobodno jer niti jedan od 3 koja sam ja birala preko neta nije bio slobodan.... i izvukao njih 10-ak....


Vidis ti to....ali ostale cure koje budete tek isle nemojte brinuti jer broj donora se uvijek poveca i uvijek ima novih.
U Skopju imaju 3 klinike jos koje rade s Cryos bankom, jedna od njih je Newborn cini mi se a jednom ako se uveze sjeme u Makedoniju od jednog donora vise u pravilu po zakonu nesmije. Znaci sve pacijentice koje uopce dolaze u Makedoniju a ima ih puno i sa svih strana svijeta a pogotovo da se nedaj boze ne bi dogodilo da isti donor bude u dvije susjedne zemlje. Tako da gledaju na sve sto je za nas bolje i odmah je izbor manji.

Ja kad sam bila prije 7 god.to je bila druga prica i bilo je puno izbora. Inace Cryos banka je prije bila otvorena za sve. Sad se treba logirati da vidis donore i dolaze u obzir samo anonimni. Ja kad sam gledala nisam mogla vidjeti koji donor je vec bio uvezen za Makedoniju...to je samo Boban moga vidjeti. Ne znam kako je sad i dal su sto promjenili. Bile su dva polja i upise u jedno gdje ce se postupak raditi a drugo sam zaboravila....e tu kojeg god donora da sam izabrala je pisalo da kvota nije dosegnuta.

I da, mogao je se birati i kupiti ekskluzivni donor. To znaci da kupis svo sjeme od tog donora. Al cifre su bile ogromne al ima parova/samica da to zele pa tako i naprave.

----------


## branca_i

> Branca mislis za broj donora?! Boban mi je izvukao sto je slobodno jer niti jedan od 3 koja sam ja birala preko neta nije bio slobodan.... i izvukao njih 10-ak....


Da, na broj donora... Nama je ponudio na izbor 4. Pretpostavljala sam da ih ima više u ponudi, ali da ta 4 kao više nama odgovaraju zbog nečeg... Iako mi nismo ništa uvjetovali, pa ni krvnu grupu. Nismo puno zapitkivali. Ma u biti, meni je nebitno bilo na kraju jeli nam ponudio 10 ili 2, bitno da je sjeme, nadam se, dobro, i to je to. Ovo je moje mišljenje i naravno tko hoće birati u detalje nek bira, to je isto ok i njegovo pravo.

----------


## Mia38

> Da, na broj donora... Nama je ponudio na izbor 4. Pretpostavljala sam da ih ima više u ponudi, ali da ta 4 kao više nama odgovaraju zbog nečeg... Iako mi nismo ništa uvjetovali, pa ni krvnu grupu. Nismo puno zapitkivali. Ma u biti, meni je nebitno bilo na kraju jeli nam ponudio 10 ili 2, bitno da je sjeme, nadam se, dobro, i to je to. Ovo je moje mišljenje i naravno tko hoće birati u detalje nek bira, to je isto ok i njegovo pravo.


Da, slazem se.. prvo kad vidis sve te informacije moras si neke kriterije odredit jer kako onda izabrat?! Ja sam tako izabrala 3 sa neta po kriteriju krvna grupa, da mi nije na prvu nesto odbilo i obzirom je bila navedena i emocionalna inteligencija to mi je bio kriterij, međutim kad sam dosla kod Bobana sva ta tri nisu bila dostupna za Hrv... izvukao mi je sto je slobodno i izabrala sam po krvnoj grupi+ u obiteljskoj povijesti nije bilo nekih bolesti.... al sve to zapravo nije bitno... bitno je da postupak uspije i da se dijete rodi zdravo...

----------


## LF2

Ja kad sam na stranici gledala donoricu, htjela sam da bude barem malo slična meni, tipa smeđa kosa i smeđe oči, moja krvna grupa. Nije bila nijedna. A nisam tražila nešto posebno. Na kraju reko, bitno da je mlada, ostalo ionako nije bilo izbora.
Ispalo je ništa slično meni, viša, druga boja očiju, krvna grupa od dragog  :Smile: . Jedino boja kose ali ni to više nisam sigurna.
Mislila sam na početku kad sam išla u cijelu tu priču da mi je bitno, sad kad razmislim, stvarno nije. Samo da je zdrava.

----------


## sara79

Tako je LF...bitno je da je zdrava.

Mia ovo sto si napisala sve to nije bitno, bitne su obiteljske bolesti i Boban kod odabira jako ali jako gleda na te stvari i gleda da je donor mladji. Gleda da zbroj godina tebe i donora nije veci od 70. Ima sve svoje zasto.
Kad sam citala cv Bobanov, vise ga nema na stranici al nisam sigurna da nije geneticar pa sve zato to i gleda pomno a u tekstu iz novina se bas spominje da je geneticar.

----------


## Senka43

> Ja kad sam na stranici gledala donoricu, htjela sam da bude barem malo slična meni, tipa smeđa kosa i smeđe oči, moja krvna grupa. Nije bila nijedna. A nisam tražila nešto posebno. Na kraju reko, bitno da je mlada, ostalo ionako nije bilo izbora.
> Ispalo je ništa slično meni, viša, druga boja očiju, krvna grupa od dragog . Jedino boja kose ali ni to više nisam sigurna.
> Mislila sam na početku kad sam išla u cijelu tu priču da mi je bitno, sad kad razmislim, stvarno nije. Samo da je zdrava.


Evo i naseg iskustva oko izbora donatorke jajne celije.Boban nas je nazvao da odredimo termin dolaska i trazio da mu posaljemo slike preko neta.Medjutim posto smo mi vec odlucili da odemo nismo ni slali slike.Kad smo ga upoznali pogledao mene i mog muza i nazvao nas malo kasnije(istog dana) rekao da je nasao zenu koja super odgovara.Kad smo videli slike zena kao da mi je sestra izgledom.Nit sam ja postavila neka posebna pitanja nit moj muz.Izgleda da coveka obuzme neko uzbudjenje i radost pa i nekako zaboravi da ista pita.
Sad nakon operacije mioma mislim da cemo ponovo da probamo sa pozajmljenim jajnim celijama.I da ima li negde gde se donatorke mogu pogledati kao donori???Pozdrav svima na ovom divnom forumu❤❤❤

----------


## sara79

Senka pogledaj tu banku u Ukrajini s kojom Sistina suradjuje. Ja ne znam kako se tocno zove al vjerujem da od cura netko zna, a mozda se i pisalo o tocnom imenu.
Ja vjerujem da se moze pogledati.

----------


## LF2

Ja sam na ovoj stranici gledala i njih sam kontaktirala direktno mailom i provjerila još jednom dal' je to ta banka s kojom Sistina surađuje - www.first-egg-bank.com
Al sad kad idem na tu stranicu izbacuje mi neku drugu (The page you requested cannot be found)?!
I nama na kraju nije bilo bitno....samo da je zdrava i mlada. Isto nam je Boban predložio, mi bili zadovoljni.

----------


## Inesz

Za donoricu bi mi bilo važno da je zdrava i jako mlada :Heart: 
Mlada...dvadeset i sitno koju :Heart:

----------


## LF2

> Za donoricu bi mi bilo važno da je zdrava i jako mlada
> Mlada...dvadeset i sitno koju


Upravo to.
Moja mislim 23 godine. I ima jedno dijete  (to je isto bilo navedeno) i bilo mi drago jer sam ja u tom trenutku konstantno razmišljala o tim kromosomopatijama.

----------


## Bambina1

Bok cure. Evo da se i ja opet javim. Obavila sve, i operaciju i uredila stan.. Planiram ici u Mk pocetkom il sredinom prosinca. Menga me zeza pa se borimo  Da li planira jos neka od Vas?

----------


## Robertina

Bambina super, sad polako dalje.

Branca kako si? Kako ti prolaze dani?
Sve ste vec napisali za donore i donorice i apsolutno se slazem. Moj donor je takodjer bio izuzetno mlad  :Heart:

----------


## branca_i

Robertina, evo prolazi 4dnt i sve je ok za sad.... Ovaj prvi tjedan je uvijek laganica. Ništa se ne osjećam drugačije nego u svim prethodnim postupcima... Malo sam pretjerala sa obavljanjem poslova po kući, mislim ništa ne dižem teško, ali bi isto mogla stati...  :facepalm: 
E da... i moj donor je bio fulll mlad.

----------


## LF2

> Robertina, evo prolazi 4dnt i sve je ok za sad.... Ovaj prvi tjedan je uvijek laganica. Ništa se ne osjećam drugačije nego u svim prethodnim postupcima... Malo sam pretjerala sa obavljanjem poslova po kući, mislim ništa ne dižem teško, ali bi isto mogla stati... 
> E da... i moj donor je bio fulll mlad.


Rađe stani  :Smile:  poslovi će pričekati. 
Ja sam se isto malo precijenila pa morala ležati na početku. Onda bude ti još gore, jer gledaš te poslove a ne možeš ih napraviti. 
Sve je to individualno, ima cura koje su nakon transfera skakale u vodu na glavu, spremale, čistile (ja jedna od njih)....al realno, ako ne moraš, nemoj. Uživaj ♥️

----------


## branca_i

> Rađe stani  poslovi će pričekati. 
> Ja sam se isto malo precijenila pa morala ležati na početku. Onda bude ti još gore, jer gledaš te poslove a ne možeš ih napraviti. 
> Sve je to individualno, ima cura koje su nakon transfera skakale u vodu na glavu, spremale, čistile (ja jedna od njih)....al realno, ako ne moraš, nemoj. Uživaj ♥️


Malo se i grizem zbog ta prva 2 dana... Prvo put koji je bio katastrofa, toliko truskanja odmah nakon transfera. Sve samo ne normalno.. A onda dolazak doma gdje su mi mace bile same...sestra ih je obilazila redovno, ali su izgleda zadnja 2 dana poludile i napravile show od tuge i samoće da sam 2 dana dovodila sve u red.... Nastojala sam sve obavljati laganini, ali ipak.. Kamo sreće da mi mm pomogne, ali on je od većine stvari cijepljen.. Uglavnom, grizem se ne samo zbog puta, nego i zbog ta prva 2 dana...

----------


## LF2

Kad se zvijezde poslože i kad se bebolinci prime, možeš i trčati stepenicama cijele dane, neće im se ništa desiti. 
Nema potrebe se gristi zbog toga. 
Bitno da nisi teško nosila.

----------


## leptirica82

Cure,
Da vas pozdravim. 
Branca, navijamo za vas.  :Smile: 

Ima kakvih novosti od Rikku i Koki?

Kod nas ništa novo, bar još za sada. Vidjet ćemo kakva će biti ova situacija s koronom pa ćemo odlučiti što i kako.

----------


## Bozna

Pozdrav cure, unajprijed se ispričavam ako nije tema, ali imam par pitanja, tu Vas je najviše koje ste nedavno bile a čini mi se da se pisalo već o tome, ali ne mogu sad naći.
Ja se još nisam odlučila za kliniku, vjerojatno će presuditi to hoće li mi zdravstveno odobrit donaciju jajnih stanica, ako budemo sami plaćali idemo negdje gdje rade sa svježim stanicama.
Radi se o tome da kad smo krenuli u IVF svi doktori kod kojih sam išla na konzultacije (AMH 3,5pmol/l, FSH 16, LH18, Estradiol 329pmol/L), ne da me nisu htjeli primit već su svi rekli da nisam za stimulaciju nego za donaciju, pa smo odradili nekoliko postupaka privatno, da probamo, i ispalo je da svaki put dobijem i stanice i embrije za transfer, ali uz komentar da su stanice loše. Kako su od tada prošle 3 godine i 9 postupaka, meni je već 41 i uskoro više neću imat pravo preko HZZO otišla sam kod MPO doktora da je pitam preporuku za donaciju. Međutim, odjednom više nisam kandidat za donaciju, ali rekla mi je da popunim zahtjev, da će ga pečatirat, ali da ništa ne očekujem, jer dobijem embrije i FSH mi je ispod 25. Ja bi pokušala pa APP, ali nigdje ne nalazim taj zahtjev, rekla je na stranicama zdravstvenog, ali ga ne nalazim. 
Zna li možda netko gdje mogu skinut zahtjev i kad budem slala da li prilažem išta od nalaza? Sljedeći tjedam idem kod dr. pa da imam spremno
Oprostite i na ovolikom postu  :Ups:

----------


## leptirica82

Pozdrav,
Meni je moj mpo dr. popunio zahtjev, a ne ja. 
Zahtjev imaš na stranici HZZO-a, pod Tiskanice pa ga skine i poneseš. Ima negdje na sredini ovih stranica što bi bilo dobro napisati u njemu. Morate se potpisati i ti i muž.
Ne znam kakvi su uvjeti za donaciju jajnih stanica, ja idem na donaciju spermija. Znam da sam pitala na koje bolesti se testiranju donori i dobila sam info da se testiraju na hrpu toga i pokazano mi je na što. 
Ne znam je li tako i sa ženskim donorima, ali pretpostavljam da je.
A sad, hoće oni odobriti, to ne znam. Mi šaljemo u Zg u Margaretsku zahtjev. Ne znam jesi iz Zg, prof Vrčića IZ Petrove pitaju isto za mišljenje pa možda da odeš k njemu. Nisam baš pomogla, ali to znam. Sretno!

----------


## Bozna

leptirica82, pomogla si, bar sam tiskanicu našla. Je li to ovo "ZAHTJEV I PRIJEDLOG ZA UPUĆIVANJE NA LIJEČENJE U INOZEMSTVO"? Jeste prilagali kakve nalaze uz ovo? Nisam u ZG, Split, pretpostavljam da mi šaljemo tu na zdravstveno?

----------


## leptirica82

Ono gdje piše od 23.12.2017? Ta je.
Mi priložili nazale biopsije, biseve, osobne, hormone... U biti sve što smo imali od nalaza. Ali ak ti je dobra dr. nek ti napiše neke loše dijagnoze za jajne stanice.  :Smile:  Mislim da je netko par str. prije pisao što mu dr. napisala na zahtjev, baš za jajne.. Vrati se malo unatrag pa ćeš pronaći.
 :Smile:

----------


## leptirica82

Ne znam gdje se šalje ako nisi iz Zg. Pretpostavljam da je Split. Ali možeš probati nazvati HZZO u Split pa ih pitati.

----------


## LF2

Bozna, traži nekog mpo da ti napišem zahtjev. Po ovome što si napisala i koliko si postupaka prošla, po meni, ti jesi kandidat za donaciju i ne vidim razlog zašto bi te odbili ako mpo navede razlog za donaciju. 
Pa sama kažeš, 9 postupaka i nisi dobila kvalitetne j.s.
Kad ti napiše i potpiše zahtjev, kreni čitati cijeli forum i sve ti piše gdje i što se šalje. 
Sretno i kreni sa tim jer je kod nas granica 42 godine.

----------


## branca_i

Bozna, upravo kako ti je rekla Leptirica82, imaš dosta detaljno napisano na nekoliko stranica ovog podforuma što treba. Ja sam se time nekako vodila. Mi smo isto za donaciju sjemena, pa ti za jajne stanice ne mogu reći. Čini mi se da je ovdje bilo više cura za donaciju jajnih stanica pa vjerujem da će ti se brzo netko javiti.
Ono što mi je zapelo za oko je da se zadnje vrijeme u Mk dobiva više embrija iz zamrznutih jajnih stanica nego što to dobivaju u Pragu iz svježih, barem sam tako čitala tu na forumu, što je izazvalo dosta rasprava. Eto nešto za proučiti... 
Mi smo iz Zadra i obavezno se svi zahtjevi šalju u Direkciju u Zg.

----------


## Mia38

Sad se i ja pitam dal bi imala mozda pravo preko Hzzo samo s niskim amh? Mislim da mi bar plate postupak... materijal sam vec platila... jel netko ima iskustva? I tko je taj mpo doktor koji moze potpisati zahtjev? Jel ima neki priv ili su bas preko soc?

----------


## branca_i

Mia38, mora biti mpo dr. preko soc., nažalost.... I mi smo se namučili dok nismo našli tko će nam ispuniti jer nam dr. P. iz Cita nije mogao...i mora biti mpo dr. iz ustanove koja obavlja mpo postupke koje tražimo da nam odobre u inozemstvu.

----------


## Mia38

> Mia38, mora biti mpo dr. preko soc., nažalost.... I mi smo se namučili dok nismo našli tko će nam ispuniti jer nam dr. P. iz Cita nije mogao...i mora biti mpo dr. iz ustanove koja obavlja mpo postupke koje tražimo da nam odobre u inozemstvu.


Ah... zašto bi bilo jednostavno kad može biti komplicirano.... znaci Petrova ili ima jos negdje? A jel moram od mog soc gin dobit uputnicu da dodjem do mpo dokt? Please ako netko moze vise info kak doc do mpo dokt

----------


## Bozna

LF2, hvala. Baš MPO mi je rekla da nisam kandidat i da mi komisija neće odobrit, kod nje sam bila u zadnja dva postupka preko HZZO i oni su mi i rekli da su stanice preloše. Privatno mi, naravno, nitko nikad takvo nešto nije ni rekao. A eto sad odjednom je FSH problem jer nije preko 25, a kad sam dosla sa ovim od 16 nitko me nije htio primit u postupak osim privatnika, a da ne pijem sve što pijem od dodataka bio bi on sigurno i preko 25. Između vađenja bi obično bila na Femostonu, Yazu, Estrofemu i uvijek je i FSH i LH bio iznad 12. Možda da ih izvadim jedan dan ovako, kad nisam ni na čemu da imam za priložit uz zahtjev?

----------


## Bozna

Branca_i, hvala, našla sam na 22. stranici upute za popunjavanje. Ako si ti morala slat za Zg, onda sigurno i ja šaljem. Puno ste pomogle

----------


## branca_i

Mia38, treba ti uputnica, barem je meni trebala. Došla sam na konzultacije u dogovoren termin, obavila detaljan razgovor i pokazala hrpetinu naših nalaza. Dobila sam na kraju nalaz sa ispunjenim zahtjevom. Mi smo išli u Petrovu, ali vjerujem da možeš i u neku drugu bolnicu u Zg (sv. Duh, VV...). Do tog mpo dr. smo došli jedva na preporuku jednog dr. iz naše bolnice. Većina cura se prethodno već liječila kod tih mpo dr. pa su im i oni popunjavali zahtjev. Mozda bi ti mogao lakše popuniti zahtjev neki od privatnih mpo dr. koji rade i dio preko soc.

----------


## Mia38

> Mia38, treba ti uputnica, barem je meni trebala. Došla sam na konzultacije u dogovoren termin, obavila detaljan razgovor i pokazala hrpetinu naših nalaza. Dobila sam na kraju nalaz sa ispunjenim zahtjevom. Mi smo išli u Petrovu, ali vjerujem da možeš i u neku drugu bolnicu u Zg (sv. Duh, VV...). Do tog mpo dr. smo došli jedva na preporuku jednog dr. iz naše bolnice. Većina cura se prethodno već liječila kod tih mpo dr. pa su im i oni popunjavali zahtjev. Mozda bi ti mogao lakše popuniti zahtjev neki od privatnih mpo dr. koji rade i dio preko soc.


Thnx Branca.... ako netko zna nekoga od priv koji mogu potpisati zahtjev please neka napise....

----------


## vedre

Bozna, ja sam zahtjev nosila u Kbc Split. Mislim da je bila dr.Marušić. moram tocno provjeriti pa ti napišem. Jer treba biti mpo subspecijalista. Kod te dr sam jako dugo cekala termin. Provjerim veceras u papirima pa ti javim.

----------


## vedre

Mia38, za Zg mislim da moze Škvorc i Vrčić, neka me cure isprave ako griješim.

----------


## leptirica82

Ne znam da mogu biti privatnicima, čak i ako dio postupkaka odrađuju PREKO HZZO-a. To se treba raspitati. Mislim da u Zg rade u IVF (oni s Pragom surađuju), Škvorc ali provjerite hoće li vam priznati njihov potpis jer na zahtjev ide i onaj okrugli pečat ustanove (bolnice), a priv to nemaju. Prof Vrčić je u toj komisiji pa možda probati doći do njega. Uzeti uputnicu za Mpo konzultacije i naručiti se u bolnicu. U Petrovoj ima dosta mpo doktora pa vidjeti kod koga si najbrže.
I da, definitivno bolje napraviti nalaz bez terapije da rezultati budu "gori" zbog odobrenja. Ako odobre i odlučiš ići van RH onda ti tvoja mpo koja te sad vodi više neće ni trebati.  :Smile:

----------


## vedre

Bozna, znaci oni u St ti ispune zshtjev. Procitala si već tu na forumu kako ispravno da ti popuni....pisala sam o tome.  I ti sama sve papire šalješ onda u Zg na odobrenje.

----------


## Bozna

> Bozna, ja sam zahtjev nosila u Kbc Split. Mislim da je bila dr.Marušić. moram tocno provjeriti pa ti napišem. Jer treba biti mpo subspecijalista. Kod te dr sam jako dugo cekala termin. Provjerim veceras u papirima pa ti javim.


E i ja ću kod nje. Danas sam i dobila pa se mislim da i hormone ponovim, i to možda ovaj put čak treći dan da imam jedan noviji nalaz koji nije uljepšan nekom terapijom

----------


## Medo2711

Nazalost dr.Vrcic vise nije u komisiji.Novost od ove godine,sad imaju svoje dr.kojima ide papiri na komisiju.Ja sam u Petrovoj ispunjavala,meni je isto dr rekla da mozda mi nece odobriti na hzzo pa jesu.Pokusajte ispuniti i sve nalaze posljite sa tim.Bas sve,osobne,spermogram,vjencani list,zdrastvene sve nalaze moguce sta imate i sve neka bude novo i svijeze.Ako nesto fali,zovu vas da saljete.Posto niste iz zg bolje sve zivo posaljite na nemorate ponovno.Vi jeste kandidat po neuspjesnim postupcima i netreba fsh biti 25 nije istina.Ja imala 15,12,19 pa me uzeli.Samo sta je meni 0.6 amh.

----------


## Medo2711

zahtjev
Bok
da ne piše javno, šaljem ovako. Prema zahtjevu HZZO- Zahtjev i prijedlog za upućivanje na liječenje u inozemstvo 4/12/2017 (moj zaručnik je sjajan, a ja sam problem):
1. podaci - dr ispunjava tvoje osobne podatke
2. dijagnoza - "ženska neplodnost"
3. podaci o tijeku - ovisi o tvojim nalazima, ali meni piše "niska rezerva što upućuje na prijevremenu menopauzu (perimenopauza). Indicirano lijećenje u inozemstvu"
4. Razlozi - "zbog niske rezerve, trudnoću je moguće ostvariti uz doniranu jajnu stanicu"
5. vrsta- "za donaciju oocita u inozemstvu. Postupak medicinski pomognute oplodnje (IVF/ET uz donaciju oocita). Postupak će se obavljati u 2 odlaska (1. odlazak na konzultacije i pregled oba partnera, a 2. odlazak IVF/ET uz donaciju oocita)"
6. prijedlog - meni je "Acibaden Sistina, Skopje, Makedonija"
7. očekivano - "1. odlazak - 1 dan; 2. odlazak 3 dana"
8. prijedlog prijevoza - ja stavila avion, ali oni plaćaju odnosno vraćaju lovu samo za samo najjeftiniji - bus ("javni prijevoz")
9. potreba pratnje - "da; 1. i 2. odlazak; član obitelji"
10. potreba smještaja za dijete- "ne" (smještaj općenito plaćate sami)
11. napomena - "predložen postupak je po prijedlogu Referentnog centra Ministarstva zdravstva za humanu reprodukciju" ( nakon što ti liječnik u Petrovoj ispuni sve i potpiše i požigira, zahtjev ide na njihovu Komisiju da još oni daju svoj amen - meni je 3 droktora potpisalo; jedno vrijeme čekaš)
12. izjava- pazi: potpisujete se oboje (ti i muž/partner)

Pazi da su žigovi i potpisi na tom zahjevu. Kada ti je gotovo, ideš u HZZO u Magaretska 3 (blizu Trga)- super su gospođe. Napomena - nadam se da si se već javila u Makedoniju jer ti oni mailom moraju poslati dopis da te primaju na liječenje. Taj dopis i zahtjev predaješ HZZO-u (zajedno s ostalim kopijama nalaza). Nakon što ti odobre, vode te u HZZO Dalmatinska (kod Frankopanske). Pravnica je tamo super  . Kad dobiješ njihovo Rješenje (glasi na muža/partnera i tebe), javljaš se opet u Petrovu za daljni postupak.
Nadam se da nisam nešto zaboravila i da sam ti pomogla. Ja sam prvi netočan zahtjev predala krajem kolovoza, a tek sada idem u Makedoniju na postupak, tako da se oboružaj strpljenjem i pomalo, bez živciranja  Sretno

----------


## Bozna

Medo2711, spremila sam si tvoj post sa 22 strane sa uputama, ali evo ni ovo nisam znala, da mi oni trebau poslat dopis da me primaju. Ne znam šta bi bez Vas. Toliko sam se pogubila u svemu. Gledala sam i za druge zemlje, ali ispada da je ovo najjednostavnije.

----------


## LF2

Najbitnije ti je mpo doktora nać koji će ti napisati zahtjev i razlog.
Oni će ti to odobriti, nisam baš čula slučajeve da odbijaju pogotovo ako te mpo šalje.
Ne znam dal' su cure čule da su nekog odbili. Probaj, u svakom slučaju nemaš što izgubiti.

----------


## Medo2711

Odlicno,ako se odlucis za makedoniju.Onda se javi emailom da ti posalju da te uzimaju i racun.Ni ja nisam cula da su nekog odbili tako da samo naprijed.Ako ces bas trebati mpo dr.Jednostavno dodi u zg...hahah Dr.Vrcic ispunjava papire i nisam cula da je nekog odbio.Ja sam kod druge dr.,ona meni nije radila isto nekih problema.Samo je bila iznenadenja da sam se odlucila za to.I odmah rekla da ce mi ispuniti papire.

----------


## Inesz

> Sad se i ja pitam dal bi imala mozda pravo preko Hzzo samo s niskim amh? Mislim da mi bar plate postupak... materijal sam vec platila... jel netko ima iskustva? I tko je taj mpo doktor koji moze potpisati zahtjev? Jel ima neki priv ili su bas preko soc?


Mia, na žalost, HZZO ti neće odobrit. Tvoj niski amh nije dijagnoza, normalno je stanje za tvoje godine. Nemoj gubit energiju i živce na HZZO. Već si krenula i sretno!

----------


## Inesz

> Pozdrav cure, unajprijed se ispričavam ako nije tema, ali imam par pitanja, tu Vas je najviše koje ste nedavno bile a čini mi se da se pisalo već o tome, ali ne mogu sad naći.
> Ja se još nisam odlučila za kliniku, vjerojatno će presuditi to hoće li mi zdravstveno odobrit donaciju jajnih stanica, ako budemo sami plaćali idemo negdje gdje rade sa svježim stanicama.
> Radi se o tome da kad smo krenuli u IVF svi doktori kod kojih sam išla na konzultacije (AMH 3,5pmol/l, FSH 16, LH18, Estradiol 329pmol/L), ne da me nisu htjeli primit već su svi rekli da nisam za stimulaciju nego za donaciju, pa smo odradili nekoliko postupaka privatno, da probamo, i ispalo je da svaki put dobijem i stanice i embrije za transfer, ali uz komentar da su stanice loše. Kako su od tada prošle 3 godine i 9 postupaka, meni je već 41 i uskoro više neću imat pravo preko HZZO otišla sam kod MPO doktora da je pitam preporuku za donaciju. Međutim, odjednom više nisam kandidat za donaciju, ali rekla mi je da popunim zahtjev, da će ga pečatirat, ali da ništa ne očekujem, jer dobijem embrije i FSH mi je ispod 25. Ja bi pokušala pa APP, ali nigdje ne nalazim taj zahtjev, rekla je na stranicama zdravstvenog, ali ga ne nalazim. 
> Zna li možda netko gdje mogu skinut zahtjev i kad budem slala da li prilažem išta od nalaza? Sljedeći tjedam idem kod dr. pa da imam spremno
> Oprostite i na ovolikom postu


Žao mi je da se tako odnose prema tebi. Koji ti je dr rekao da nisi kandidat za donaciju? Imaš dugu anamnezu IVF neuspjeha, godine u kojima se praktički IVF s vlastitim stanicama i ne preporuča. Ako nisi iskoristila pravo na postupke preko HZZO-a, moraju ti odobriti. Ne daj se obeshrabriti, podnesi zahtjev.

----------


## vedre

Bozna, kako ti je Medo već napisala, u Makedoniju trebas poslati mail da se spremaš u postupak donacije preko našeg hzzoa i da ti posalju predracun i na drugom papiru napišu da te primaju u postupak. Meni su trazli nalaze....poslala sam im od amh i muzev spermiogram. Uglsvnom to sve od njih sam.dobila za par sati ili najkasnje sutradan. 

Znači, to šta dobiješ od njih šaljes za Zg skupa sa onim zahtjevom šta ce ti ga u Splitu popunit i skupa sa svim nalazima šta imaš.

----------


## Bozna

Inesz, rekla je da donesem da će ona potpisat, ali da mi komisija neće odobrit jer dobijem uvijek po 5 stanica, 2 embrija i da bi ona još pokušala s mojim stanicama, a da na donaciju uvijek možemo. Ali ja sam više umorna i fizički i psihički i financijski od postupaka i od hrpe dodataka za kvalitetu stanica. A i dala sam sve od sebe, da se šta imalo desit sa mojim stanicama desilo bi se.
Na koji e-mail ih tražite račun i potvrdu da nas primaju u postupak i šta im od naših podataka treba poslat? Na mail od Bobana ili od doktora?

----------


## vedre

Na mail od Bistre. Ona je za to zadužena. Nemam ga sad tu. Cure ce ti već poslati.

----------


## LF2

> Inesz, rekla je da donesem da će ona potpisat, ali da mi komisija neće odobrit jer dobijem uvijek po 5 stanica, 2 embrija i da bi ona još pokušala s mojim stanicama, a da na donaciju uvijek možemo. Ali ja sam više umorna i fizički i psihički i financijski od postupaka i od hrpe dodataka za kvalitetu stanica. A i dala sam sve od sebe, da se šta imalo desit sa mojim stanicama desilo bi se.
> Na koji e-mail ih tražite račun i potvrdu da nas primaju u postupak i šta im od naših podataka treba poslat? Na mail od Bobana ili od doktora?


Nek ona samo napiše i potpiše zahtjev.
Nije ona u komisiji da zna što će HZZO odobriti a što neće, nit je imala identičan slučaj tvom pa eto, nekom nisu odobrili.
I to što Vedre kaže, javi se prvo i ovima u MK da ti potvrde da će te primiti. 
Sretnooooo!!!!
Na mail od Bistre sam ja tražila račun.

----------


## Medo2711

bistra.kokinovska@acibademsistina.mk

----------


## vedre

Bozna, ja sam za termin kod dr. Marušić u kbc Split čekala baš dugo. Ne mogu se sada sjetiti ali mislim 3tj. Kakvo je sada stanje ne znam. Nakon toga odobrenje iz Zg zna se cekati i do 45 dana. Sve ovisi kakva im je gužva. Pa kada dobiješ odobrenje idete u Mk na dogovor i odabir donora i materijal se ceka 2-3mj.

----------


## vedre

Tako da mi se sve razvuklo na dobrih 6mj. Eto, čisto da imaš i taj info.

----------


## LaraLana

> Neznam kako se broje dani,jer mi je ovo uopce prvi susret sa svime sto se tice stimulacije i svega...po tome prvi ultrazvuk sam imala sedmi dan,a danas je onda 9dan,imala sam ultrazvuk kod dr L,koji je mislio da nesto nije uredu,ali je rekao da je sve odlicno.U pon vadim ponovno estradiol pa ce se onda znati kada ce biti punkcija


Iva kakva je situacija?

----------


## Iva83

> Iva kakva je situacija?


Hej LaraLana,pratila sam vas ,al glava je bila puna svega pa vas nisam htjela opterecivati,danas sam imala punkciju i izvadjeno je 13j.stanica,sutra cemo znati za dalje,koliko je oplodjenjo i kada ce biti transfer

----------


## LaraLana

> Hej LaraLana,pratila sam vas ,al glava je bila puna svega pa vas nisam htjela opterecivati,danas sam imala punkciju i izvadjeno je 13j.stanica,sutra cemo znati za dalje,koliko je oplodjenjo i kada ce biti transfer


Waauuuu Iva koja lijepa vijest....bravo  :Klap:

----------


## Iva83

> Waauuuu Iva koja lijepa vijest....bravo


Nadam se da ce biti i sutra lijepih vijesti  :Smile:

----------


## branca_i

Iva83, superrr, baš mi je drago!  :Very Happy:  Držim fige za sutra!  :fige:

----------


## Bozna

Jeste vi gledale ove kataloge donorki prije? koliko ih je zapravo slobodno kad dođete dole?

----------


## Iva83

> Iva83, superrr, baš mi je drago!  Držim fige za sutra!


Branca kako si ti,kako se osjecas?

----------


## Medo2711

> Hej LaraLana,pratila sam vas ,al glava je bila puna svega pa vas nisam htjela opterecivati,danas sam imala punkciju i izvadjeno je 13j.stanica,sutra cemo znati za dalje,koliko je oplodjenjo i kada ce biti transfer


Cestitam,drzim fige da se sve lijepo oplode... :Smile:

----------


## vedre

Iva83, super vijesti. Bravo.Vibramo za sutra

----------


## Iva83

Hvaaala cure  :Smile:

----------


## Libra

*Medo* ti si pisala da dr. Vrcic vise nije u komisiji, jel znas jos nesto mozda u vezi toga? Tko je sad umjesto njega? Jel dr. Strelec poceo raditi?

----------


## Katesplit1

> Jeste vi gledale ove kataloge donorki prije? koliko ih je zapravo slobodno kad dođete dole?


2017 sam  bila kod Bobana "izabrati"donora, već tada su svi skoro bili zauzeti, izbor se sastojao od toga da kažem koju boju kose i očiju bi željela i to je bilo to. Boban je samo rekao evo ti je taj i isprintat sliku donora kad je bio beba na moj zahtjev. 
2018 sam birala donoricu i ista stvar se ponovila 
Nem tu izbora, samo   se kažu želje oči, & kosa, krvna grupa i to je to. 
Danima i noćima sam pretraživala donore na stranicama cryosa i banke j. S., ali nažalost nije imalo nikakvog smisla. 
Iako bi klinika mogla poslati listu slobodnih donora pa da buduće majke  malo prouče.

----------


## branca_i

> Branca kako si ti,kako se osjecas?


Zadnja dva dana sam baš bila pozitivna, drzao me neki dobar feeling.... I onda prije par sati krenula moja menstrualna migrena... Sad sam totalno down i već znam što mi slijedi. M trebam dobiti u utorak, srijedu... Ovako mi bude svaki ciklus i svaki put u neuspjelom postupku.  :Sad:

----------


## leptirica82

Ja sam dobila na odabir, kojih 5,6 donora pa da izaberem.

branca, bit će sve ok. Prognozirale da ti prekidaš niz.  :Smile:  nema menge na vidiku.

----------


## Iva83

> Zadnja dva dana sam baš bila pozitivna, drzao me neki dobar feeling.... I onda prije par sati krenula moja menstrualna migrena... Sad sam totalno down i već znam što mi slijedi. M trebam dobiti u utorak, srijedu... Ovako mi bude svaki ciklus i svaki put u neuspjelom postupku.


Drzim fige da ovaj put stvarno bude drugacije i da se krene sa pozitivnim nizom..bit ce tako vidjet ces

----------


## Medo2711

> *Medo* ti si pisala da dr. Vrcic vise nije u komisiji, jel znas jos nesto mozda u vezi toga? Tko je sad umjesto njega? Jel dr. Strelec poceo raditi?


Samo znam da vise nije on,jer bi odmah dobila dva potpisa da je bio.Nego ti hzzo u dalmatinskoj imaju svoje dr.koje daju odobrenje.Jer sam ja predavala u 8 mj,pa mi rekla pravnica da dr ide na go.Mislim da je,on je imao coronu kako sam cula.Pa su zbog njega bili u samoizolaciji pol Petrove na humanoj.

----------


## Medo2711

> Zadnja dva dana sam baš bila pozitivna, drzao me neki dobar feeling.... I onda prije par sati krenula moja menstrualna migrena... Sad sam totalno down i već znam što mi slijedi. M trebam dobiti u utorak, srijedu... Ovako mi bude svaki ciklus i svaki put u neuspjelom postupku.


Nadamo se pozitivno.Nekad su simtomi slicni sa trudnickim...

----------


## Iva83

Cure tranfer je u utorak teek,javili su da ima 7oplodjenih  :Smile:

----------


## Medo2711

> Cure tranfer je u utorak teek,javili su da ima 7oplodjenih


Super,znaci tebi vracaju 5 dana stare.Mozda znas zasto?

----------


## branca_i

> Cure tranfer je u utorak teek,javili su da ima 7oplodjenih


Super, 7 je pravi broj!!  :Bouncing:  Kao moj, baš mi je drago! Sad se probaj opustiti što više i uzivaj...  :Heart:

----------


## LaraLana

> Cure tranfer je u utorak teek,javili su da ima 7oplodjenih


Iva idu na blastociste koje obicno budu 5-ti dan od transfera. Punkcija je nulti dan.
5-ti dan mogu biti i morule pa ih svakako pitaj detalje. Koji oblik oplodnje su radili icsi ili klasicni ivf? Predpostavljam da je klasicni ivf jer ste uzeli sjeme donora koje je odlicno pa se onda u vecini slucajeva radi klasican ivf, tj. da spermij sam pronadje js.
Mozda nisu sve js bile zrele. Ako ostane ovako to je dobar broj i rezultat. Sretno i javi nam svakako.

----------


## Iva83

Nisu mi nista rekli zasto..klasican ivf se radi,nadam se da ce ostati ovoliki broj..pitala sam kad bi bilo sto za "sacuvati" dali je prva g besplatna,meni su rekli da se placa,al jos cemo vidjeti kad za to dodje vrijeme,hvaala cure javit cu vam svakako❤

----------


## LF2

Iva, odlično.
Znači tebi isto idu na blastociste ko i meni  :Smile:

----------


## LaraLana

> Nisu mi nista rekli zasto..klasican ivf se radi,nadam se da ce ostati ovoliki broj..pitala sam kad bi bilo sto za "sacuvati" dali je prva g besplatna,meni su rekli da se placa,al jos cemo vidjeti kad za to dodje vrijeme,hvaala cure javit cu vam svakako❤


Iva mislim da takve stvari ne razgovaraju preko telefona, to ces s biologom na licu mjesta.
Oni ce vjerojatno savjetovati dal jednu ili dvije blastice vratiti s obzirom da je uopce prvi postupak..godina ne znam koliko imas al ce i to uzeti u obzir jer se blastica moze podijeliti pa biti viseplodna trudnoca.
Sve treba uzeti u obzir.

----------


## Iva83

> Iva, odlično.
> Znači tebi isto idu na blastociste ko i meni


Da  :Smile:

----------


## Iva83

> Iva mislim da takve stvari ne razgovaraju preko telefona, to ces s biologom na licu mjesta.
> Oni ce vjerojatno savjetovati dal jednu ili dvije blastice vratiti s obzirom da je uopce prvi postupak..godina ne znam koliko imas al ce i to uzeti u obzir jer se blastica moze podijeliti pa biti viseplodna trudnoca.
> Sve treba uzeti u obzir.


imam 37g ,da i to sto kazes,najbolje vidjet snjim na licu mjesta

----------


## Bozna

> 2017 sam  bila kod Bobana "izabrati"donora, već tada su svi skoro bili zauzeti, izbor se sastojao od toga da kažem koju boju kose i očiju bi željela i to je bilo to. Boban je samo rekao evo ti je taj i isprintat sliku donora kad je bio beba na moj zahtjev. 
> 2018 sam birala donoricu i ista stvar se ponovila 
> Nem tu izbora, samo   se kažu želje oči, & kosa, krvna grupa i to je to. 
> Danima i noćima sam pretraživala donore na stranicama cryosa i banke j. S., ali nažalost nije imalo nikakvog smisla. 
> Iako bi klinika mogla poslati listu slobodnih donora pa da buduće majke  malo prouče.


kad stavim samo svoju krvnu grupu, otvori 4-5 donorica koje nemaju ni moju boju kose ni očiju, a kamoli kakvih drugih sličnosti. Kakav će tek izbor bit kod njih jer i ja i muž imamo istu boju kose i očiju pa nemam baš velik izbor

----------


## jelena.O

Opet iako imate iste boje očiju i kose može netko biti i recesivni pa opet ispadne svašta različito

----------


## LF2

I muž i ja smo slični, tamna kosa, tamne oči...ništa spektakularno, ali pisala sam, izbora kad smo mi išli nije bilo. Još sam i relativno česta krvna grupa. 
Na kraju smo izabrali muževu krvnu grupu, oči zelene (?!), jedino smeđa kosa ako se ne varam (i to je upitno).
Na kraju mi ništa nije bilo bitno osim njezinih 23 godine.

----------


## Katesplit1

Kad bi klinika dala slobodne kandidate bilo bi to sjajno. Unaprijed da se na miru pročitaju detalji. Na cryosu ima svakakvih podataka o donorima, slika iz djetinjstva, rukopis, poruka budućim roditeljima, razni testovi, glas donora... Čak bi se i sam odabir mogao napraviti unaprijed a ne s Bobanom u tom slučaju. 
Moji donori iz uspješnog postupka mi nisu kompatibilnih po krvnoj grupu. Ja sam b, donorka A negativna. Rekli su mi da za postupak uopće nije bitno

----------


## leptirica82

Iva, bravoooo!!!!  :Smile: 
Što si dobila od terapije? Jesi dobila i one injekcije progesterona-Prolutex? Ili si ih kupovala? Estrofem, Decortin? 
 Nekako mislim da će svi preživjeti. Bit će veselo u uto.  :Smile:

----------


## Iva83

> Iva, bravoooo!!!! 
> Što si dobila od terapije? Jesi dobila i one injekcije progesterona-Prolutex? Ili si ih kupovala? Estrofem, Decortin? 
>  Nekako mislim da će svi preživjeti. Bit će veselo u uto.


Morala sam kupiti sve,dobila sam tu injekciju Prolutex,Impryl,Estrofem,Decortin,Utrogestan,Aspir  in..jucer su bolovi bili prestrasni,vi koji ste to vec prolazili vama je to sigurno normalno i znate kako ce sto biti..al nek sve bude u redu,sve se izdrzi  :Smile:

----------


## LaraLana

Leptirica, iva ide privatno i sve lijekove kupuje sama. I ja sam od njih samo tu jednu injekciju prolutexa dobila prije transfera i diazepam (normabel).

----------


## LaraLana

Iva dosta je folikula bilo. Pij puno tekucine i odmaraj do transfera i proteine jedi. Dr. L ce ti napraviti uzv prije transfera pa ce vidjeti stanje jajnika i dal su uvecani.

----------


## Bozna

> Kad bi klinika dala slobodne kandidate bilo bi to sjajno. Unaprijed da se na miru pročitaju detalji. Na cryosu ima svakakvih podataka o donorima, slika iz djetinjstva, rukopis, poruka budućim roditeljima, razni testovi, glas donora... Čak bi se i sam odabir mogao napraviti unaprijed a ne s Bobanom u tom slučaju. 
> Moji donori iz uspješnog postupka mi nisu kompatibilnih po krvnoj grupu. Ja sam b, donorka A negativna. Rekli su mi da za postupak uopće nije bitno


Koliko vidim oni su jedini koji uopće i pokažu sliku donorice. Mislim da nigdje drugo nitko ne pokazuje nikakve slike, sami odaberu. A tko zna kako onda oni to odaberu i koliko one imaju godina. Tu u MK se bar može, ako ništa drugo odabrat da je mlađa cura, jer ne bi baš donoricu od 36 da mi ne znam kako liči. Na stranicama nekih Španjolskih klinika vidim da donorice osim po boji kose, očiju, građi  i krvnoj grupi traže i nekim softwerom koji ih odabire po podudarnosti crta lica, Biometric scan se zove, ako dobijem na loto do nove godine idemo tamo.
jelena.O, ja sam ispala svašta nešto iz recesivnog  :Grin: , ali kako smo sad oboje plavih očiju, tu ne može puno toga ispast. Nadam se da nije puno tražit eto bar boju očiju i jako mladu donoricu.

----------


## Katesplit1

Moje donore je izabrala klinika tj biologica koja je bila zadužena za mene kroz cijeli proces, ona mi je slala protokol, samo s njom sam komunicirala. Svakako samo želim reći da me nije bilo strah da dijete neće sličiti ma mene ili baku ili nekog bliskog jer u bliskoj obitelji imam i kroz blond u skroz crne.  Kažu da je mali isti ja, a mala  ne sliči na nikog. Svakako sam s tražila plave oči, plavu kosu, da mi donori nisu iz Grčke i Ukrajine. Kad vam kažu da će klinika izabrati donor za vas, uistinu je užasavajuće ali evo ne mogu biti nego kao nacrtani.

----------


## branca_i

Cure, jedno pitanje.... Malo nezgodno, ali moram pitati... Jeli koja od vas imala problema s hemroidima u vremenu do čekanja bete? Meni je muka s njima počela noć prije transfera, uzasni bolovi. Dr. L je rekao da s transferom neće biti problem. Bolovi su mi prestali brzo, kroz par dana. No danas su počeli krvariti.. Do sad sam imala tih problema pa bi koristila masti od nekakvih biljaka (mislim nevena). Kroz par dana bi se sve smirilo. Sad me strah da mi neće smetati zbog postupka... Ima li koja kakav savjet, da li bi mogla tu mast koristiti?

----------


## leptirica82

branca, nažalost nemam iskustva s tim.
Kako se inače osjećaš? Kad vadip betu? Ili ćeš koji test prije?

----------


## Katesplit1

Bok, ne mogu ti pomoć s hemotpidima jer ih nisam imala ni nakon poroda, možda laneno ulje. Ali svima javljam, ako vam nisu rekli, da nakon transfera nikako ne bi trebali imati zatvor, mislim da ga prolutex uzrokuje. Meni su napomenuli kad su mi dali protokol (ne znam kako se zove, ali asistentica doktoa Popovića) Svakako nikad nisam imala zatvor nego nakon transfera kad sam koristila prolutex. Uza sve mjere koje sam poduzela, jedva, jedva...

----------


## LaraLana

Branca ne znam dal bi pomoglo ulje gospine trave...kantarionovo ulje. Smijes slobodno mazati, gospina trava se ne smije piti u trudnoci, caj.

----------


## branca_i

Hvala cure, probat cu sutra naći nešto kod travara... Valjda ce pomoć... 
Katesplit1, to za zatvor sam čula, ili pročitala negdi... Srećom to ovaj put nemam nakon transfera. Prije u postupcima me to izluđivalo i dobro opterećivalo. 
Leptirice82, danas mi je 10dnt i osjećam se zadnjih par dana kao da ću dobit m, ali ono ful. Znam da je to sve normalno, i da ne mora biti ništa. Ali me drzi neka sjeta i tuga danima, osjećaj da nije to to. M bi trebala dobit sutra, prekosutra... A betu bi trebala vadit u petak. Ići ću prije u četvrtak...u srijedu je neradan pa ne mogu.... A testa se bojim.... :Sad:

----------


## branca_i

Počelo smrđarenje.... Ne mogu od tuge...

----------


## LaraLana

> Hvala cure, probat cu sutra naći nešto kod travara... Valjda ce pomoć... 
> Katesplit1, to za zatvor sam čula, ili pročitala negdi... Srećom to ovaj put nemam nakon transfera. Prije u postupcima me to izluđivalo i dobro opterećivalo. 
> Leptirice82, danas mi je 10dnt i osjećam se zadnjih par dana kao da ću dobit m, ali ono ful. Znam da je to sve normalno, i da ne mora biti ništa. Ali me drzi neka sjeta i tuga danima, osjećaj da nije to to. M bi trebala dobit sutra, prekosutra... A betu bi trebala vadit u petak. Ići ću prije u četvrtak...u srijedu je neradan pa ne mogu.... A testa se bojim....


Branca ti si danas 11 dnt ako je transfer bio u petak 06.11.
Jel tako?
Ja bi na tvom mjestu napravila betu da znas na cemu si s obzirom na smedjarenje.

----------


## LaraLana

I eventualno ponovila u cetv.ako je pozitivna.

----------


## branca_i

LaraLana, evo izvadila sam ju.... Nalaz u 6. Dr. L me poslao vaditi. Počela je i krv. Baš nemam više nade....
I da 11 dnt mi je

----------


## Iva83

Cure da vam se javim,6blatocista jako dobrih ostalo,tako su rekli ,dvije su danas pustili da "plivaju" ,4zamrzli,sad cekanje

----------


## vedre

branca, nadam se da si dobro. Drži se.

----------


## branca_i

> branca, nadam se da si dobro. Drži se.


Beta negativna  :Sad:  Jučer sam isplakala dušu... Iako mi se nekako od samog transfera nešto činilo da nije to to, ipak sam se nadala da će ovaj put biti bolje nego u Cita.. Ali nije..
Jutros sam bolje volje ustala i rekla sebi da neću cmizdrit i žalovati jer se problem neće riješit nego će mi biti gore samo. Jedino mogu, kao i sve vi cure, ići dalje... I sreća da mogu to.
Poslala sam novi mail dr. L i dogovorili ovaj ciklus pauzu, a onda FET u prirodnom. Promijenit cemo podršku trudnoći. Ovaj put sam od progesterona uzimala samo utrogestan, a sljedeći put se nadam i prolutexu... Ipak imam 40 godina. I moje menstrulne migrene govore da se nešto događa pred m, da estrogen i progesteron polude, jedan naglo padne, drugi skoči.. Ili što već.. A to nije dobro za trudnoću. 
Dr mi je dao da obavim i neke genetske i imunološke pretrage jer mi sestra ima trombofiliju i uzimala je u obe trudnoće heparin. Recite mi jeli uputnice za to daje ginekolog ili dr. opće prakse? 
Boban je bio iznenađen betom... Vjerovao je da će biti dobro.... Ali eto, nije... Ipak, imam FET, a to nikad nisam imala, i mogu biti sretna, na kraju....

----------


## branca_i

> Cure da vam se javim,6blatocista jako dobrih ostalo,tako su rekli ,dvije su danas pustili da "plivaju" ,4zamrzli,sad cekanje


Iva83, super rezultat!!! Držim fige da nam prekineš ovaj grozan niz loših vijesti!  :fige:

----------


## LF2

Branca, jako mi je žao stvarno, vidim da si čvrsta u glavi od svega što si prošla i veseli se Festu jer nema boljeg od toga. Ideš bez stresa lijepo, pripremiš se i fizički i psihički.
Niskomolekularni heparin ne škodi bebi a tako da ako imaš indikacije ne bi bilo loše da ga uzimaš. 
Meni su inače Clexane u postupcima do bete davali ovi iz humane reprodukcije, dvije kutije bi dobila (20 kom).
Kad sam ostala trudna morala sa u trudnicku ambulantu počet voditi trudnoću i oni su mi pisali zahtjev da mi povjerenstvo odobri Clexane cijelu trudnoću. Uz to sam morala obaviti hematologa koji je to morao odobriti. I onda svaki mjesec dobiješ preko bolnice gdje se vodiš i tako do kraja trudnoće i poslije.

Iva83, uzdam se u tvoju betu, da vidim da je nekom uspjelo prije nego se porodim  :Kiss: 

Ostale cure, držim fige, ova godina je stvarno bila...ne znam što bi rekla.

----------


## branca_i

LF2, hvala na lipim riječima i korisnim savjetima!  :Heart: 
Kako si ti? Nadam se da su te pustili kući i da sve prolazi dobro.

----------


## Medo2711

Branca zao mi je jako...neka ti isplakala i oslobodila dusu...i kreni dalje.Bit ce dobro sve,meni je davala moja gin soc.,na preporuku od mpo dr.
Ja idem dolje u petak,u pon imam et. :Very Happy:

----------


## LF2

> LF2, hvala na lipim riječima i korisnim savjetima! 
> Kako si ti? Nadam se da su te pustili kući i da sve prolazi dobro.


Jesu, dugo sam već doma. Sad čekam i brojim dane.
Da se ispravim *"veseli se FET-u", ovaj moj mobitel ko i ja, samo na fešte misli  :Smile:

----------


## LaraLana

*LF* jel ti nisi prestala s Clexanom kad si ono jednom spomenula da si na pocetku trudnoce imala krvarenje?
Inace ne razumijem se previse u to. Ja sam samo Aspirin uzimala do punih 12 tt i progesteron. A Estrofem su mi odmah nakon pozitivne bete smanjivali.
Dobro to znam da nije svima ista terapija i ima svoje zasto naravno.

*branca* jako mi je zao. Vidim da si danas vec zivnula i to je pozitivno i tak i treba. Nekome bolje lezi FET od friskog transfera pa gledaj i to pozitivno jer je puno manje stresa i lijekova, odnosno bez stimulacije i punkcije. Pa cekaj da te zovu da kazu koliko se oplodilo itd...sve znas kak to vec ide.

*iva* uzdamo se svi u tvoje blastice i da konacno netko javi pozitivan rezultat do kraja godine. 
Sto LF kaze ova godina je ajmeeee.....

*medo* super da je dosao i taj dan. I tebe brojim za pozitivan ishod do kraja godine.

----------


## LF2

Ne, Clexane uzimam cijelu trudnoću i nekoliko tjedana nakon što rodim. 
Prestala sam sa aspirinom tad.

----------


## Medo2711

LanaLara hvala i ja se nadam.Da bar neko od nas zavrsi ovaj niz i ovu godinu..sretno Iva  :Kiss:

----------


## vedre

Branca žao mi je. Znam da je teško, pretesko. Ja sam ovaj put bas bila najgore do sada nakon neg bete. Razmisljala sam da se ni neci vratit na posao ili da uzmem neko.bolovanje. Ali tek kada sam se vratila na posao skuzila sam koliko mi je bilo.potrebno raditi. I baš kako si i napisala, veseli se fetu. Ja isto u svim mojim postupcima u Hr nikada nisam imala ništa za zamrznuti tako da sam sada prisritna jer imam 3 embrija. Samo polako. Čovik i ne zna koliko moze biti jak i koliko toga može podnit.

----------


## vedre

Medo, sretno. Napokon da i ti ideš.

----------


## Medo2711

> Medo, sretno. Napokon da i ti ideš.


Hvala,napokon.. :Smile:

----------


## leptirica82

branca, žao mi je.  :Sad: 

Koji negativni niz. Užas. 

Medo2711, uživaj tamo. I nek je sretno.  :Smile:  ideš zrakoplovom?

Znate možda kada idu na go dr. L i dr. B.?

----------


## branca_i

> Branca zao mi je jako...neka ti isplakala i oslobodila dusu...i kreni dalje.Bit ce dobro sve,meni je davala moja gin soc.,na preporuku od mpo dr.
> Ja idem dolje u petak,u pon imam et.


Jojjj Medo2711 superrr, kako dobroooo!!!! Sve nam javljaj!

----------


## branca_i

> Čovik i ne zna koliko moze biti jak i koliko toga može podnit.


Hvala draga Vedre.... Da i mene sad grozi taj povratak na posao. Krizat cu dane do ponovnog bolovanja... Hehe
I da, mi nismo nekad ni svjesni koliko smo jaki, pogotovo mi žene... Lavice!

----------


## branca_i

Leptirice82, u kojoj ste vi fazi? Idete na fet ili rješavate novo rješenje? Što ti je bilo s onom cistom?

----------


## Medo2711

Leptirica i Branca hvala vam curke.Trebat ce figica..Idemo sa autom do dolje kako smo isli i na kozultacije.Tak na zgodno jos planiramo ici na Ohrid i obici malo Makedoniju posto imamo vremena. :Smile:

----------


## leptirica82

branca,
cista je otišla. Pila sam Duphaston tbl. Još ništa. Morat ću ih pitati kada idu na go pa da se uskladimo prije ili poslije toga, ovisno uzimaju li go i kada. Pred Božić smo odlučili da nigdje ne planiramo ići, a onda ovisno o godišnjem ćemo planirati. Gledala sam i letove, samo 2x tjedno imaju. Nekako sumnjam da će početi češće letjeti.

Medo2711, javlja kako prolazi sve.  :Smile:

----------


## branca_i

> branca,
> cista je otišla. Pila sam Duphaston tbl. Još ništa. Morat ću ih pitati kada idu na go pa da se uskladimo prije ili poslije toga, ovisno uzimaju li go i kada. Pred Božić smo odlučili da nigdje ne planiramo ići, a onda ovisno o godišnjem ćemo planirati. Gledala sam i letove, samo 2x tjedno imaju. Nekako sumnjam da će početi češće letjeti.
> 
> Medo2711, javlja kako prolazi sve.


Super za cistu da je otišla! 
Meni ako sve prođe ok, spada FET oko božića... Mislim taman nakon. Inače sam božić freak, i poludim u te dane, ali ću isto ići doli, pa što bude. Strah me onih mojih polipa, da se gamad ne vrati... A imaju običaj odmah nakon postupka, pa da ih preduhitrim... Hihi

----------


## leptirica82

Javi ako saznaš što za go.
Samo idi, i mi ćemo. Meni menga krajem mj, tako da ću oko Božića taman dobiti. Onda bi mogli 1 ili 2 mj i mi.  :Smile:

----------


## Iva83

Hvala vam cure na podrsci i lijepim rijecima od ❤ Branca bas mi je zao,al nemoj odustajati ..Medo2711 drzim ti fige

----------


## Medo2711

> Hvala vam cure na podrsci i lijepim rijecima od ❤ Branca bas mi je zao,al nemoj odustajati ..Medo2711 drzim ti fige


Hvala i ja tebe...❤

----------


## domaćica

Branca, žao mi je i drži se. Izgleda da nam svima ovaj put nije bio naklonjen, tako da sve idemo po drugu sreću!

----------


## Bambina1

Cure, ja sam se danas pocela pripremati, a da li cu stici do dole, pitanje je.. U bolnici jos ne znaju dal ce ostati otvoreni za "javnost" il ne.. Uzas, ne znam ni sama kaj da radim

----------


## vedre

Bambina, mislis zbog korone jel? Pa šta govore?

----------


## branca_i

> Cure, ja sam se danas pocela pripremati, a da li cu stici do dole, pitanje je.. U bolnici jos ne znaju dal ce ostati otvoreni za "javnost" il ne.. Uzas, ne znam ni sama kaj da radim


Bambina1, to nije dobro niti malo.... Opet se sve ponavlja.... Tko ti je to rekao?

----------


## Bambina1

Ma pise i na njihovim portalima/vijestima iz Makedonije da mozda drzava "preuzme" i privatne bolnice u svrhu liječenja kovid bolesnika.. Zivi bili pa vidjeli

----------


## leptirica82

Medo, jesi ti stigla dolje?

Nadam se da glasine nisu točne. Što kažu dr. L i dr. B? Možda su oni najsigurniji izvor informacija. Nadam se da se to neće dogoditi. Grrrr.

----------


## Senka43

Vlada Makedonije je danas proglasila vanredno stanje u trajanju od 30 dana koje je stupilo na snagu veceras.Na raspolaganje drzavi,ako tako mogu reci,su stavljene svi resursi ukljucujuci i privatne bolnice(ukoliko naravno zatreba u borbi protiv korone).Sta ce to konkretno znaciti za Sistinu ostaje da vidimo.

----------


## branca_i

Nadam se da će Sistinu zaobići, nadam se da nećemo prolaziti sve opet nanovo. Tko će to sve izdržati opet.....

----------


## Medo2711

Cure javili mi rezultat,imao 7 jajnih od njih samo 4 prezivjele.Tako da nema bas neki rezultat po meni...nisam bas zadovoljna. :Sad:  Ali stq je tu je.Nadam se da ce ove dve biti dovoljne...

----------


## Bambina1

Medo2711, i da je jedno pa vrijedno  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## branca_i

Medo2711 samo optimistično dalje, prezivjet će sve 4! Vidjet ceš!  :Heart:

----------


## Iva83

Medo2711 nemoj biti nezadovoljna,ove ce sve prezivjeti❤ glavu gore  :Smile:

----------


## Medo2711

Hvala cure..❤

----------


## branca_i

Leptirice82, poslala sam ti pp  :Wink:

----------


## leptirica82

Medo2711,
Ima kakvih novosti? Sutra ET?

----------


## LF2

Cure, stigla je beba ♥️ najljepši mix na svijetu.
Dobro smo i ona i ja ♥️
Još uvijek ne mogu vjerovati, a opet s druge strane ko da ju poznam 10 godina ♥️
Vama želim da što prije iskusite isto♥️

----------


## branca_i

> Cure, stigla je beba ♥️ najljepši mix na svijetu.
> Dobro smo i ona i ja ♥️
> Još uvijek ne mogu vjerovati, a opet s druge strane ko da ju poznam 10 godina ♥️
> Vama želim da što prije iskusite isto♥️


Ajme kako mi je dragoooo!!!!  :Heart:  :Heart:  Čestitam!!!  :Heart:  Uzivaj u bebici!!!! Predivnoooo

----------


## Senka43

> Cure, stigla je beba ♥️ najljepši mix na svijetu.
> Dobro smo i ona i ja ♥️
> Još uvijek ne mogu vjerovati, a opet s druge strane ko da ju poznam 10 godina ♥️
> Vama želim da što prije iskusite isto♥️


Čestitke od ❤❤❤

----------


## Medo2711

> Cure, stigla je beba ♥️ najljepši mix na svijetu.
> Dobro smo i ona i ja ♥️
> Još uvijek ne mogu vjerovati, a opet s druge strane ko da ju poznam 10 godina ♥️
> Vama želim da što prije iskusite isto♥️


Cestitam od srca..zelim tebi i bebi brzi oporavak  :Kiss: 
Leptirica nema nista,nadam se samo dobrom.I da su barem dva prezivjela.Sutra je et u 10:45. :Smile:

----------


## Iva83

> Cure, stigla je beba ♥️ najljepši mix na svijetu.
> Dobro smo i ona i ja ♥️
> Još uvijek ne mogu vjerovati, a opet s druge strane ko da ju poznam 10 godina ♥️
> Vama želim da što prije iskusite isto♥️


Ceeestitam ti od❤❤,uzivaj u bebici i neka vas uvijek prati Bozji Blagoslov

----------


## domaćica

> Cure, stigla je beba ♥️ najljepši mix na svijetu.
> Dobro smo i ona i ja ♥️
> Još uvijek ne mogu vjerovati, a opet s druge strane ko da ju poznam 10 godina ♥️
> Vama želim da što prije iskusite isto♥️


Prekrasno! Čestitam od srca i svako dobro želim!

----------


## DalmaIB

Pozdrav cure, ne pišem često, ne želim zatrpavati forum, ali pratim vas redovito, nadam se skupa s vama i držim vam svima fige da sve krene u najboljem mogućem smjeru.
Neizmjerno mi je žao za sve vas kojima ovaj put nije bio uspješan, mislim na vas i držim fige za dalje.

LF2 čestitam na bebici, najljepše moguće vijesti. Sada uživajte jedna s drugom  :Heart:

----------


## leptirica82

LF2, 
iskrene čestitke!!! ❤️ ❤️ ❤️ ❤️ ❤️ Prekrasna vijest. Uživaj u majčinstvu.  :Smile: 

Medo2711, bit će sve ok. Čekaju te bebice.  :Smile:  to uveli neke nove letove u 10.45? Ako čuješ kakvu novo info za stanje dolje, javi.

----------


## LaraLana

> Cure, stigla je beba ♥️ najljepši mix na svijetu.
> Dobro smo i ona i ja ♥️
> Još uvijek ne mogu vjerovati, a opet s druge strane ko da ju poznam 10 godina ♥️
> Vama želim da što prije iskusite isto♥️


Aaaaaaaaa kakva divna vijest  :Heart: 
Draga cestitam ti od sveg srca. Jako mi je poznat taj osjecaj....upravo to sto pises  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## LaraLana

Iva83 kad su tebi rekli da vadis betu s obzirom da su blastociste u pitanju?

----------


## LF2

Hvala vam cure ♥️

----------


## Iva83

> Iva83 kad su tebi rekli da vadis betu s obzirom da su blastociste u pitanju?


Rekli su nakon dva tjedna..dani su ko vjecnost

----------


## branca_i

Cure, evo sto je izašlo na netu nakon sastanka mak. ministra zdravstva i direktora privatnih klinika: "Zajedno smo se dogovorili da to bude bolnica Mala Bogorodica - stara bolnica u Sistini u koju se može smjestiti 100 pacijenata. Sve privatne bolnice će ih u potpunosti opremiti uz njihov zajednički dogovor. Odatle će biti osigurano osoblje i materijali." "Za sve to odgovarajuću naknadu prema postojećim zakonima platit će država", naglasio je Filipce i dodao da će dodatnih kapaciteta od 100 kreveta biti na raspolaganju negdje krajem tjedna."

Ta stara bolnica je u sklopu Sistine?

----------


## Bambina1

LF2 cestitam  :Very Happy:  :Heart: 
Branca, nadam se da ne..

----------


## Medo2711

> LF2, 
> iskrene čestitke!!! ❤️ ❤️ ❤️ ❤️ ❤️ Prekrasna vijest. Uživaj u majčinstvu. 
> 
> Medo2711, bit će sve ok. Čekaju te bebice.  to uveli neke nove letove u 10.45? Ako čuješ kakvu novo info za stanje dolje, javi.


Hvala,mi smo sa autom.Tako sam tamo dobila termin da dodem.Naravno javljam..ako nesto saznam.Ali kao sta ja vidim nema panike tu,imaju manje nego mi oboljele i svi nose maske vani i unutra.Nema guzva u bolnicama sto sam vidjela...

----------


## LaraLana

Medo oni imaju i manje stanovnika vec Hr...i to za duplo cini mi se.
Sretno danas i pitaj ih i za embrije i za ovu situaciju.

Branca mozda je to Mala Bogorodica Sistina stara bolnica gdje su prije bili na drugoj lokaciji. Kad su preselili i kupili ih Turci zovu se Acibadem Sistina.

----------


## LaraLana

> Rekli su nakon dva tjedna..dani su ko vjecnost


Uh dugo...predugo. ne znam cemu toliko cekanje kod blastocista. Mozes slobodno vaditi betu na 10 dan od transfera, to je ako racunamo 15 dan od ovulacije i beta bude vec ihoohoo lijepo visoka preko 100...pa rekla bi i vise. Tebi je danas 6 dan vec. Ako je doslo do implantacije to je se vec fino ugnjezdilo.

----------


## Iva83

> Uh dugo...predugo. ne znam cemu toliko cekanje kod blastocista. Mozes slobodno vaditi betu na 10 dan od transfera, to je ako racunamo 15 dan od ovulacije i beta bude vec ihoohoo lijepo visoka preko 100...pa rekla bi i vise. Tebi je danas 6 dan vec. Ako je doslo do implantacije to je se vec fino ugnjezdilo.


Neznam cemu tako dugo,al su mi tako napisali,a i naglasili nakon dva tjedna ne prije ,da koristim sve te lijekove i onda beta,nadam se pozitivnom ishodu

----------


## sara79

Uh rogove bi dobila. Isla na prvi uzv vec 21 dnt a cini mi se da i oni znaju reci da se ode ranije na uzv da se vidi dal je pravilna gv i dal se implantiralo na pravo mjesto. 

Ovo su farmaceutski trikovi i deal a dr i klinikama da se sto vise lijekova proda pa jos po mogucnosti da se kupi za 14 dana kod njih u ljekarni kao i onal impryl sto forsiraju pa sto dulje da se ceka na betu.
Nazalost 7 postupaka imam iza sebe i svi ti lijekovi nisu bonboni, znam o cemu pricam.

Sto se tice njihove situacije dole, nose oni maske i vani i pridzavaju se toga ali problem su okupljanja po zatvorenim prostorima bilo gdje. Dal obiteljska ili po kaficima i itd i nikako to ljudi da prihvate.

----------


## vedre

Ma inače svi ti vitamini kod nas su skupi. Već godinama narucujem van Hr. Imaju i veće doze, što kod nas ne možeš naći. A još bude i neki kod za popust tako da stvarno uštediš novaca.

----------


## branca_i

Medo2711, kako je prošlo?

----------


## Medo2711

Cure vratila se u hrvatsku.Dva su mi vratili,dva smrznuli.Rekli su mi da od muza losa sperma bila.Cudno mi to,kad on ima nalaz i savrsen je.Da su se kao namucili oko "mojih stanica".Sad neznam sta bi rekla.Dolje se sve normalno odvija,tako da se nemorate bojati da necete moci u postupke...Sad cekamo rezultate  :Smile:

----------


## Iva83

[QUOTE=Medo2711;3187655]Cure vratila se u hrvatsku.Dva su mi vratili,dva smrznuli.Rekli su mi da od muza losa sperma bila.Cudno mi to,kad on ima nalaz i savrsen je.Da su se kao namucili oko "mojih stanica".Sad neznam sta bi rekla.Dolje se sve normalno odvija,tako da se nemorate bojati da necete moci u postupke...Sad cekamo rezultate  :Smile:  
Ma nek si ti sve rijesila i nek je sve proslo u redu,drzim fige

----------


## branca_i

Medo2711, super da si već doma. Drzim fige da bude sve dobro. Znaš i sama da nema garancije ni sa super stanicama i spermijima. Samo misli pozitivno, uz tebe smo!  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## Medo2711

Hvala cure na lijepim rijecima..Sad cu uzivati sa svojim bebicama  :Smile:

----------


## Senka43

> Hvala cure na lijepim rijecima..Sad cu uzivati sa svojim bebicama


Srecno Medo❤❤❤

----------


## leptirica82

Medooo, držimo fige da je to to!! ❤️ ❤️ ❤️ ❤️
To je bio FET? Ako je, prirodni ili sa štopericom? Oprosti ako si pisala.

----------


## vedre

Medo, drago mi je da ste stigli kući. Iako smo mi ovaj put teška srca napustili Makedoniju. Stvarno nam je bilo lipo. Sad imaš na čuvanju te dvije mrvice i to je najvažnije. Ja nekako cili dan mislim na to šta si napisala vezano za muževu spermu. Kažes da mu je sgram inače uredan pa mi nije jasno sada ta njihova priča da nije uredu??? Mislim....kako čovik od uredne sperme odjednom moze doci da mu nije uredu i da se jedva zbog tog uspilo.oploditi. Eto, stvarno mi nije jasno. Sorry, ali morala san to prokomentirat.

----------


## LaraLana

Ja se u ovaj dio ne razumijem dal nekome moze da se tako pogorsa nalaz. Ako ima neka iskusna cura neka kaze.
Medo kad ti je zadnji put muz dao uzorak, mislim prije sad ovog postupka? Jeste kod njih dole na konzultacijama kad ste bili?
Ja sam zamjetila da si napisala 7 jajnih stanica, 4 prezivjele, kako sad 7?

----------


## Medo2711

Hvala cure na podrskama.Evo i ja sam cijelim putem do Zagreba razmisljala kako to da je losa i zasto.Mi smo bili i tu u postupcima i svi su rekli da ima super nalaz i spermu.Jos kad su ovi iz mk gledali rekli su da je sve u redu i da nemoramo ponoviti nalaz.Neznam sta bi vam rekla osim sok dozivjela u sali kad mi Boban reko.Moforgrafija je bila koma koma.
LanaLara neznam sta bi ti rekla,dobila 7 samo.On meni reko na kozultacija da min dobivam 8 i 9.Ali necu se vise sa tim optericivati.Ali nisu u redu da naplacuju isto i uzimaju novce od hzzo na takav nacin.
Leptirica ja sam isla na donaciju jajnih stanica,bilo et sada. :Kiss:

----------


## vedre

Medo, ti i jesi dobila 8 zamrznutih jajnih stanica. U paketu ih bude 8. Nakon odmrzavanja ne opstanu sve. I za to nema pravila. Nikada se ne zna koliko će ih preživit odmrzavanje. Da te to ne buni. Nakon toga sljedi oplođivanje. Iz svega što si napisala, ja sam skuzila ovako: dobila si paket od 8 js, nakon odmrzavanja preživilo ih je 7 i kada se tih 7 oplodilo dobila si 4 embrija od kojih su ti 2 vraćena a 2 zamrznuta. Jesi dobila otpusno pismo? To ti sve piše na tome listu.

----------


## LaraLana

> Cure javili mi rezultat,imao 7 jajnih od njih samo 4 prezivjele.Tako da nema bas neki rezultat po meni...nisam bas zadovoljna. Ali stq je tu je.Nadam se da ce ove dve biti dovoljne...


Evo ovdje je Medo napisala. Vedre ja sam shvatila da je 7 js i 4 su prezivjele odmrzavanje. Kasnije sam jos jednom pitala tamo pa je Medo potvrdila.

----------


## Medo2711

> Evo ovdje je Medo napisala. Vedre ja sam shvatila da je 7 js i 4 su prezivjele odmrzavanje. Kasnije sam jos jednom pitala tamo pa je Medo potvrdila.


Da,od 7 samo 4 prezivjele.Pise tako i u opusnom pismu.Nisam dobila 8,nigdje to nije zavedeno.Sada ko je tu lud vise neznam..Za svaku stanicu pisu nekakve kratice.Neznam jer se tko kuzi u to ili da malo po googlam sta znace?

----------


## Medo2711

I sve 4 su se oplodile,2 vratili a 2 smrznuli.Za ove 4 su se namucili.Tako kaze Boban,radili na njima 4 sata.Zbog lose morfologije...Zato kazem da sam razocarana rezultatom.

----------


## Inesz

> Da,od 7 samo 4 prezivjele.Pise tako i u opusnom pismu.Nisam dobila 8,nigdje to nije zavedeno.Sada ko je tu lud vise neznam..Za *svaku stanicu* pisu nekakve kratice.Neznam jer se tko kuzi u to ili da malo po googlam sta znace?


Za jajnu stanicu ili za zametke (embrije) koje su dobili nakon oplodnje?

----------


## leptirica82

Jel nam se Rikku kako javila?
Medo, kako se osjećaš? Iva, ti?

Medo, a kako su ti ovulacija "namještali"? Pila si nešto ili si dobila štopericu? Nisam shvatila, koliko ste dana bili u Makedoniji? Samo to u ponedjeljak i nazad? Kakvo je tamo stanje? Napisala si da rade. Jesu spominjali kakvo zatvaranje?
Ajmee, koliko sam ja pitanja napisala.  :Smile:

----------


## Medo2711

> Za jajnu stanicu ili za zametke (embrije) koje su dobili nakon oplodnje?


Ima oznake za oplodenje neke i oznake za embrio..bas googlam oznake nista pametno nasla.Ocito koja kvaliteta i to...

----------


## Inesz

Oplodđena jajna stanica je zigota.
Zigota se dijeli i stvara embrij (zametek).
Koji dan si imala transfer embrija? Možeš ovdje napisati oznake  - brojke i slova koja su na otpusnom pismu napisana za embrije?

----------


## Medo2711

Ja sam super,nikakve simtome nemam.Tu i tamo pikne lijevi jajnik i to.Ja idem normalno na posao i normalno se ponasam.Samo ne hodam dugo i ne dizem nista tesko.Dolje je normalno stanje,sve radi normalno.Nema rijeci za zatvaranje nicega.Po vijestima nije toliko panika ko kod nas i ne spominje se po cijele dane covid covid.Ja mislim nemorate se bojati sve ce raditi normalno ko i do sada.Ne,meni su pratili samo uzv endometriju,i 14 dan sam bila dolje.Muzu uzeli uzorak i 3 dan vracali.Bili smo dolje 3 noci,jer smo putovali po noci i ujutro u 7 bili na uzv i davanju uzorka.Sad sam ja podugo napisala svasta

----------


## Medo2711

> Oplodđena jajna stanica je zigota.
> Zigota se dijeli i stvara embrij (zametek).
> Koji dan si imala transfer embrija? Možeš ovdje napisati oznake  - brojke i slova koja su na otpusnom pismu napisana za embrije?


3 dan.-C8G1,C8G2,C7G2,C7G1

----------


## Medo2711

> 3 dan.-C8G1,C8G2,C7G2,C7G1


Za oplodnju pise:2PN-4,3PN-1,0PN-2

----------


## Iva83

[QUOTE=leptirica82;3188114]Jel nam se Rikku kako javila?
Medo, kako se osjećaš? Iva, ti?

Medo, a kako su ti ovulacija "namještali"? Pila si nešto ili si dobila štopericu? Nisam shvatila, koliko ste dana bili u Makedoniji? Samo to u ponedjeljak i nazad? Kakvo je tamo stanje? Napisala si da rade. Jesu spominjali kakvo zatvaranje?
Ajmee, koliko sam ja pitanja napisala.  :Smile: [/QUOTE
Ja sam danas malo u panici,danas je deveti dan od transfera i par puta na papiru ostala mi je skroz roza krv i poslije toga nema nista,blagi grcevi i stezanje u ravnini pupka i 
 javila sam se dr.L posto je rekao da mu se javi bilo kakva promjena,rekao je da nastavim sa terapijom dva dana i da odem vadit betu,a posto je subota ici cu sutra pa sto bude

----------


## Medo2711

Iva sretno sutra i javi nam dobru vijest..mozda je to implatacijska krv.Drzim fige  :Kiss:

----------


## Iva83

Hvala i ja se nadam da je implatancijska krv,hvala ti <3  javim se svakako  :Smile:

----------


## leptirica82

Iva,
navijamo za tebe!!!  :Trči: 

Što tebi piše kod embrija, koje brojke i slova?

----------


## leptirica82

> Za oplodnju pise:2PN-4,3PN-1,0PN-2


Medo, ja sad gledam tvoje i razmišljam.
Mislim da ovo 2PN-4 znači ( 2. dan su se oplodile 4 stanice) ali nisam sigurna. Ali onda ne znam što bi ostalo značilo. Možda lupam gluposti. Nemam pojma. Ima netko da zna što znač te brojke i slova?
A ovo G1, G2 ne znam što znači. Možda neke faze u razvoju? Morala bi ići posjetiti Google malo.  :Smile:

----------


## leptirica82

PN-Scoring
Shortly before the fusion of the maternal and paternal chromosomes (pronucleus stadium/PN) the distribution pattern of the nucleoli (precursor bodies) can be determined through an expensive digitalised, image-generating method. The nucleoli are concentrations of the genetic material in the pronucleus stage. The distribution pattern of these nucleoli allows inferences on the future embryo’s development potential. By selecting the fertilised eggs with optimum distribution pattern it is possible to choose the cells with the best prognosis.

----------


## leptirica82

PN-Scoring
Shortly before the fusion of the maternal and paternal chromosomes (pronucleus stadium/PN) the distribution pattern of the nucleoli (precursor bodies) can be determined through an expensive digitalised, image-generating method. The nucleoli are concentrations of the genetic material in the pronucleus stage. The distribution pattern of these nucleoli allows inferences on the future embryo’s development potential. By selecting the fertilised eggs with optimum distribution pattern it is possible to choose the cells with the best prognosis.

Možda je to to?

----------


## Medo2711

> PN-Scoring
> Shortly before the fusion of the maternal and paternal chromosomes (pronucleus stadium/PN) the distribution pattern of the nucleoli (precursor bodies) can be determined through an expensive digitalised, image-generating method. The nucleoli are concentrations of the genetic material in the pronucleus stage. The distribution pattern of these nucleoli allows inferences on the future embryo’s development potential. By selecting the fertilised eggs with optimum distribution pattern it is possible to choose the cells with the best prognosis.
> 
> Možda je to to?


Mozda,tu ima puno strucnih naziva.Tako da bas i ne razumijem sve.Ali kad sam googla nije mi bas nista posebno izbacivalo.To su ocito oznake da su genetsko pravilne.Kako sam ja skuzila..kad oni nista ne objasnjavaju dolje.Samo kazu odlicno je sve.hahaha :-@

----------


## LaraLana

> 3 dan.-C8G1,C8G2,C7G2,C7G1


Medo ovo ti znaci da su embriji na 3 dan 8-stanicni i 7 -stanicni. Po dva. Ove oznake G1 i G2 je meni Boban rekao tocno sto je al sam ti ja to zaboravila. Ako nije nesto povezano s fragmentacijama pa su to ocjene. Al nemoj me sto posto uzeti za rijec.
Ovo za stanice sam sto posto sigurna.
I kod mene je tako pisalo samo na drugi dan 4CG1 i 5CG2.

----------


## LaraLana

Iva sretno sutra! Aaaa i makodonci popustaju, ipak se moze beta ranije vaditi :/
Ne bi rekla da je implantacijsko jer kod blastociste je implantacija ako je doslo do nje davno zavrsila.
Ovo moze biti ili od neke zilice ili nesto drugo.
Cesto se dogadja u ranoj fazi trudnoce i nezna se koji je razlog.

----------


## Iva83

Hvala cure ,popustaju jer postoji nesto,jer da se to nije desilo,cekanje dva tjedna,dani kao vjecnost..                               Kod mene kod embrija pise C6G3

----------


## Iva83

Koliko bi trebala beta pokazati ako je sve ok?

----------


## spiritus

> 3 dan.-C8G1,C8G2,C7G2,C7G1


Zdravo, G je kvalitet (G1-najbolji), C-br celija. Pozz

----------


## LaraLana

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/54020-j...lije-transfera

Evo iva pa malo procitaj o betama.

Ovo sto ti pise C6G3 jel pise uz to i koji dan?

----------


## LaraLana

> Za oplodnju pise:2PN-4,3PN-1,0PN-2


Ovo ne znam, kod mene to za oplodnju nije pisalo.

----------


## Medo2711

> Ovo ne znam, kod mene to za oplodnju nije pisalo.


Hvala na objasnjenju...sta god znacilo neka se prime  :Smile:  jucer pikao lijevi jajnik dosta i pritisak neki sad jel dobar znak ili ne.Vidjet cemo,danas mi 5.dan od et. :Smile:

----------


## Iva83

> http://forum.roda.hr/threads/54020-j...lije-transfera
> 
> Evo iva pa malo procitaj o betama.
> 
> Ovo sto ti pise C6G3 jel pise uz to i koji dan?


Uz to nepise vise nista..

----------


## LaraLana

Iva kad ce ti biti nalaz bete?

Kako je danas? Ima sukrvice?

----------


## Iva83

Beta je 31,89, nema sukrvice,malo smedjega ima,u pon opet idem vadit betu pa cemo znati onda vise

----------


## Medo2711

> Beta je 31,89, nema sukrvice,malo smedjega ima,u pon opet idem vadit betu pa cemo znati onda vise


Drzim fige da se podupla..mislim za 9 dc.je po meni ok beta. :Very Happy:

----------


## LaraLana

> Beta je 31,89, nema sukrvice,malo smedjega ima,u pon opet idem vadit betu pa cemo znati onda vise


Iva nadajmo se najboljem i drzim ti fige. Realno i iskreno za 10 dnt za blastociste je to ipak niza beta. Ali koliko sam tu dugo na forumu tako sam se i nagledala svakakvih beta pa i onih kod kojih je bila super visoka i pravilno se duplala i na kraju nazalost nema trudnoce. Zivi primjer je ovdje Rikku nedavno. A ima i onih kojima se nije pravilno duplala pa opet na kraju sve ok.
Hocu ti reci da budes spremna na sve.
Ja ti zelim da bude sve ok  :Heart:

----------


## Bambina1

Bok curke, evo da javim novosti. U petak putujem i u ponedjeljak je transfer i vracam se nazad. Drzite palceve da sve bude ok do tada, tamo i nazad  :Very Happy:

----------


## Medo2711

> Bok curke, evo da javim novosti. U petak putujem i u ponedjeljak je transfer i vracam se nazad. Drzite palceve da sve bude ok do tada, tamo i nazad


Odlicne vijesti,drzim palceve  :Kiss:

----------


## vedre

Bambina sretno sutra. Javi nam kako je prošlo i ako ima kakvih novosti dolje u Mk.

----------


## LaraLana

> Zdravo, G je kvalitet (G1-najbolji), C-br celija. Pozz


Da da to smo vec napisali gore. Da su 8-stanicni i 7-stanicni ili celijski svejedno. 
Dobro sam onda upamtila sto je Boban rekao da je G povezano s fregmentacijom embrija odnosno kvalitetom.

----------


## Bambina1

Vedre - putujem u petak, tako da je transfer iduci ponedjeljak  :Smile:

----------


## vedre

Bambina mislila sam da si ovaj petak otišla. Malo sam pobucala dane a i datume. Sorry

----------


## vedre

Spiritus pozdrav i tebi. Tvoje poruke kasnje budu prikazane jer cekaju na odobrenje pošto si novi član. Nakon 10 poruka moci ćeš primati i slati privatne poruke i sve tvoje poruke ce biti odmah vidljive.Jesi i ti u postupku donacije? Da li si ti iz Makedonije?

----------


## sara79

Iva.....cekamo s tobom betu  :fige:  :fige:

----------


## LaraLana

Medo kako si?
Kad je beta?

----------


## branca_i

Iva83, što je bilo s betom? Nadam se da je sve ok.

Cure, sto se ovo događa sa granicama!?

----------


## Medo2711

> Medo kako si?
> Kad je beta?


Hvala na pitanju dobro sam.Sutra ili cetvrtak cu raditi.

----------


## Iva83

Cure nazalost beta je pala ispod pet

----------


## Medo2711

> Cure nazalost beta je pala ispod pet


Zao mi je jako..neznam sta biti pametno rekla.Osim digni glavu idemo dalje.Saljem zagrljaj  :Kiss:

----------


## Senka43

> Cure nazalost beta je pala ispod pet


Iva83❤❤❤

----------


## LaraLana

> Cure nazalost beta je pala ispod pet


Iva zao mi je  :Sad: 
Znaci na 13 dnt je beta vec ispod 5.

Evo zasto sam da se bete vade ranije. Iva ti sad da si vadila betu na 14 dnt kako su oni na pocetku bili rekli to bi bila cista 0. Ne bi uopce znala da si imala biokemijsku trudnocu sto je vrlo bitno!
Nije isto kad netko vrti postupke i ima negativnu betu ili kad ima biokemijsku.
Gle tebi je prvi postupak i odmah biokemijska, to je dobar znak. Treba naci uzrok ili pokusati s drugom terapijom nakon transfera recimo, mozda, bubam sad.

Pitaj za svoje embrije kad budes isla na FET preostalih jer ovo sto si napisala da pise C6G3 nevjerujem da moze biti blastocista, mozda je neka greska ili je to bio embrij na treci dan. Imas pravo to znati  :Heart:

----------


## branca_i

Iva83, žao mi je...  :Sad:  Drzi se, i brzo smisli plan za dalje... Mene to izvuče uvijek. I upravo to sto je rekla LaraLana, biokemijska za 1.put je dobar znak! 

Cure, potrebna nam je pothitno neka veeelika beta, ovo je totalno bedirajuće... 

Medo2711, drzim fige da nam razbiješ ovaj preloš niz!!! Sretno s betom!  :fige:  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## domaćica

Hm...meni je 14dt bila 2,5... Što se to događa?

----------


## Iva83

Hvala vam cure na podrsci i na svim ovim informacijama,koje su za mene koja sam prvi put u postupku nepoznanica i u svoj toj zbrci trudim se sve pohvatati..Tesko je,al necu odustat,da me jedan neuspjeh baci na dno..Medo tebi zelim svu srecu ❤

----------


## domaćica

Iva, znam da je teško..glavu gore i samo pozitivno!

----------


## Iva83

> Iva, znam da je teško..glavu gore i samo pozitivno!


❤

----------


## LF2

Iva, stvarno mi je žao. Pogotovo sam slaba na te biokemijske jer sam ih imala 4-5. Isto tako bi ranije vadila betu i pratila. Moje su se čak i pravilno duplale i krenule padati.
Onda moliš boga da dođe što prije na nulu, a dva dana prije molila da se dupla. Ma jojjjjj...kad se samo sjetim.
I uvijek sam išla logikom da brzo ostanem trudna ali ne znam zašto ne mogu zadržati, tako smo i krenuli u istraživanja. Prvo da možda vidiš te trombofilije? I da te stavi na Clexane za početak.
Moraš znati da jedna biokemijska doktorima nije indikacija za slanje u daljnje pretrage. Smatra se da 70% žena doživi to jednom da ni ne zna. Neka greška u kromosomima pri spajanju.
Kod ponavljajućih biokemijskih te šalju na pretrage. Ali ti samo budi ustrajna, glavu gore i držim svima fige da vam FETovi uspiju jer ova godina je stresna svima bila, i vama i njima u klinici....
Osim meni  :Wink:

----------


## LF2

> Hvala vam cure na podrsci i na svim ovim informacijama,koje su za mene koja sam prvi put u postupku nepoznanica i u svoj toj zbrci trudim se sve pohvatati..Tesko je,al necu odustat,da me jedan neuspjeh baci na dno..Medo tebi zelim svu srecu ❤


Ma joj, draga moja, ni sama ne znaš koju snagu nosiš u sebi. 
Nismo ni neke od nas znale, onda staneš pred zid. Pa pred drugi...onda kreneš probijati glavom te zidove da nisi ni svjestan.

----------


## Iva83

Valjda tek tada covijek shvati koliko je jak,kad se nadju sve te prepreke pred njim,bit cu ustrajna u to nema sumnje ❤

----------


## Iva83

Nemozes ni posustat i da hoces jer svi smo ovdje da pruzimo podrsku jedna drugoj i to je sto te gura naprijed,jer tko sa strane gleda i neprolazi sve te muke da bi dosao do bebice to nerazumije i sva ta pokusavanja smatra gubljenjem vremena..i usprkos bas takvima samo se nasmijem i kazem ja cu roditi pa makar imala 45

----------


## MMANA

Pozdrav svima☺️
Nova sam u grupi, jako nervozna i pomalo uplasena od svih informacija..

----------


## Medo2711

Evo cure moje vijesti
8 dnt 29 beta
9 dnt pozitivan test
10 dnt 122 beta i pozitivni test
Svima curama zelim puno srece dalje i slusaj te svoje tijelo.Tako je kod mene bilo.

----------


## Iva83

Medoo cestitam od ❤

----------


## Medo2711

> Medoo cestitam od ❤


Hvala ti,tebi i svima zelim ovu srecu  :Kiss:

----------


## domaćica

> Evo cure moje vijesti
> 8 dnt 29 beta
> 9 dnt pozitivan test
> 10 dnt 122 beta i pozitivni test
> Svima curama zelim puno srece dalje i slusaj te svoje tijelo.Tako je kod mene bilo.


Čestitke od  :Heart:  i neka je sretno do kraja!  Divno je vidjeti napokon pozitivan rezultat, daje nadu nama koje idemo opet!

----------


## LaraLana

> Evo cure moje vijesti
> 8 dnt 29 beta
> 9 dnt pozitivan test
> 10 dnt 122 beta i pozitivni test
> Svima curama zelim puno srece dalje i slusaj te svoje tijelo.Tako je kod mene bilo.


Konacno lijepo pozitivna beta...bravo medo! Cestitam od  :Heart:

----------


## LaraLana

> Evo cure moje vijesti
> 8 dnt 29 beta
> 9 dnt pozitivan test
> 10 dnt 122 beta i pozitivni test
> Svima curama zelim puno srece dalje i slusaj te svoje tijelo.Tako je kod mene bilo.


Medo cek cek...ti si transfer imala 23.11. jel tako?
Danas je onda 9 dnt...transfer je nulti dan.

Fantasticna beta i nagli porast za 48 sati...bravoooo

----------


## LaraLana

Medo hoce vaditi jos jednom betu?

----------


## Medo2711

Hvala cure od srca...jos nisam svijesna.
23.11 bio tranfer,betu nemoram ponavljati kaze doktor jer se u jako lijepo poduplala.Uzv cu ici uskoro,jer danas imam nekakvo smeckanje curi sa progesteronima.Dal je to staro ili novo neznam.Samo moram pojacati progesteron...

----------


## branca_i

Jojjj Medo2711, super vijesti!!!! Konačnooo! Čestitammmm!  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## LaraLana

> Hvala cure od srca...jos nisam svijesna.
> 23.11 bio tranfer,betu nemoram ponavljati kaze doktor jer se u jako lijepo poduplala.Uzv cu ici uskoro,jer danas imam nekakvo smeckanje curi sa progesteronima.Dal je to staro ili novo neznam.Samo moram pojacati progesteron...


To je onda danas 9 dnt. Kao sto sam rekla fantasticna beta, mozda su se oba primila. Znam da se bete razlikuju od zene do zene i od trudnoce do trudnoce i da nema pravila. Znati ces uskoro. Evo bas mi je jako drago.

P.S. znam da oni iz Sistine obicno ne traze ponavljanje bete. Niti ja nisam ponavljala.

----------


## vedre

Medo čestitam. Napokon pozitiva. Beta je dobra. Bitno da se dupla. Sretno dalje

----------


## Medo2711

Branca i Vedre hvala.
LanaLara ja sam dobila nako uputnicu od svoje gin nisam je iskoristila jos za betu i kompletnu krvu sliku.Tako da cu je ponoviti definitivno.Mislila sam da se broji dan transfera,hvala.To nisam znala.Onda jos bolje da tako rano velika beta.. :Kiss: 
Sad nam Bambina ide po bebicu. :Kiss:

----------


## LaraLana

Medo svakako onda napravi kad vec imas uputnicu, zasto ne. To smedjarenje sam i ja imala u prvom postupku i Boban i dr. L su komentirali da su vjerojatno se oba primila pa je to zaostala stara sukrvica od implantacije ( na uzv je sve ok bilo bez hematoma) jer je po njima moja beta na 12 dnt dvodnevnih ukazivala na to.

I tvoja beta na 7 dnt dokazuje da je implantacija zavrsila 5 dnt jer se u krvi moze ocitati 2 dana nakon implantacije.
Obicno trodnevni embriji zapocinju 3 dan od transfera s implantacijom i to traje dva do tri dana.

Ja sam tocno pocela npr 4 dnt osjecati pikanja i kao pms. To je vjetojatno bilo od implantacije (dvodnevni) a 6 dnt na 7 dan sam se preznojila sva, probudila se tako i pomislila ma nis od tog. Predpostavljam da je tad zavrsila implantacija vec bila.

Ima negdje tu na forumu kao opis po danima sto se dogadja s embrijima od treceg dana i od blastociste. To po meni tek ne stima jer se sve brze dogadja kod nas kad imamo transfer i cini mi se da pise da tek 11 dan test da moze ocitati....ma daj molim te. Ja sam vec 9 dnt imala slabasnu crticu a 10 dnt jasno pozitivan test.

----------


## Medo2711

> Medo svakako onda napravi kad vec imas uputnicu, zasto ne. To smedjarenje sam i ja imala u prvom postupku i Boban i dr. L su komentirali da su vjerojatno se oba primila pa je to zaostala stara sukrvica od implantacije ( na uzv je sve ok bilo bez hematoma) jer je po njima moja beta na 12 dnt dvodnevnih ukazivala na to.
> 
> I tvoja beta na 7 dnt dokazuje da je implantacija zavrsila 5 dnt jer se u krvi moze ocitati 2 dana nakon implantacije.
> Obicno trodnevni embriji zapocinju 3 dan od transfera s implantacijom i to traje dva do tri dana.
> 
> Ja sam tocno pocela npr 4 dnt osjecati pikanja i kao pms. To je vjetojatno bilo od implantacije (dvodnevni) a 6 dnt na 7 dan sam se preznojila sva, probudila se tako i pomislila ma nis od tog. Predpostavljam da je tad zavrsila implantacija vec bila.
> 
> Ima negdje tu na forumu kao opis po danima sto se dogadja s embrijima od treceg dana i od blastociste. To po meni tek ne stima jer se sve brze dogadja kod nas kad imamo transfer i cini mi se da pise da tek 11 dan test da moze ocitati....ma daj molim te. Ja sam vec 9 dnt imala slabasnu crticu a 10 dnt jasno pozitivan test.


Znaci ja imam od petka temp 37.1,37.3,37.1 i tako stalno znala sam da sam 5 dan opodilo jel sam imala implatacisku krv i pitanje u lijevom jajniku.Sljedeci dan krenule glavobolje,sad ima grcice opet.Znaci meni test pokazao 7 dan crticu,danas jacu.Sutra ce jos jacu.Jako lose spavam tri dana cas hladno cas vruce.I budila sam se u znoju mokra.Znaci i kod tebe bilo to isto.Tako da sam ja isto da se beta radi ranije.I da se vidi sta se dogada u nasim tijelima. :Smile:

----------


## Medo2711

Samo da na glasim da sam isla na posao i normalno se ponasala.Nisam mirovala toliko.Dokazano je da je cirkulacija najbolja za implataciju i kretanje.Nisam baustelala nego sam vodila normalan zivot.

----------


## LF2

Medo, čestitam  :Smile:

----------


## leptirica82

Iva,
žao mi je.

Medo, jeeeeeej!!!! Konačno netko!!!!  :Smile:  Nek je sa srećom.  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart: 

Bambina, ti ideš u petak? Čitala za granice. Uglavnom, kaos. Koliko sam skužila, na povratku ćemo morati ili imati negativan test ili samoizolacija.

----------


## Medo2711

LF2 i LEPTIRICA82 zvala vam  :Kiss:

----------


## Medo2711

> LF2 i LEPTIRICA82 zvala vam


Ispravak hvala..mobitel poludio  :Very Happy:

----------


## Senka43

> Evo cure moje vijesti
> 8 dnt 29 beta
> 9 dnt pozitivan test
> 10 dnt 122 beta i pozitivni test
> Svima curama zelim puno srece dalje i slusaj te svoje tijelo.Tako je kod mene bilo.


Medo,čestitke od srca i sve najbolje❤❤❤

----------


## domaćica

Tko sad ide prvi u Mk?

----------


## Iva83

Ako se nevaram,mislim da ide Bambina

----------


## domaćica

[QUOTE=Iva83;3189352]Ako se nevaram,mislim da ide Bambina[/QUO

Da, baš sam sad pročitala stare postove, ako se ne varam Bambina sutra putuje i u ponedjeljak ima transfer. Samo ne znam jel ET ili FET..
Da li se nekome javila Fanjitis, ona je čini mi se bila u Mk negdje u isto vrijeme kao ja, oko 20.10.? 
Znači u ovom nizu samo je Medo uspjela! Sretnica!

----------


## LaraLana

> Znaci ja imam od petka temp 37.1,37.3,37.1 i tako stalno znala sam da sam 5 dan opodilo jel sam imala implatacisku krv i pitanje u lijevom jajniku.Sljedeci dan krenule glavobolje,sad ima grcice opet.Znaci meni test pokazao 7 dan crticu,danas jacu.Sutra ce jos jacu.Jako lose spavam tri dana cas hladno cas vruce.I budila sam se u znoju mokra.Znaci i kod tebe bilo to isto.Tako da sam ja isto da se beta radi ranije.I da se vidi sta se dogada u nasim tijelima.


Da tocno tako je bilo i kod mene  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Medo2711

Hvala cure
Bambina sretno sutra i u pon na Fetu..sad si ti na redu. :Kiss:

----------


## Medo2711

> Da tocno tako je bilo i kod mene


Odlicno,znaci dobri znakovi.Ja idem sad kod gin po uputnicu za Petrovu.molit cu je da me pogleda jer jos ima smeckanje sa svijetlo rozo..pa se brinem

----------


## LaraLana

> Odlicno,znaci dobri znakovi.Ja idem sad kod gin po uputnicu za Petrovu.molit cu je da me pogleda jer jos ima smeckanje sa svijetlo rozo..pa se brinem


Meni je to smedjarenje vrlo brzo stalo, nakon sva do tri dana i nije ga bilo kroz cijeli dan. Nadam se da ti soc gin ima dobar uzv jer je jos rano sve. Ja sam privatno isla.
Mozda ce ti povecati dozu progesterona.
Javi nam se.

----------


## Bambina1

Cure, nazalost, nista od mene ovaj put.. Razbolila sam se i test na koronu je pozitivan. A u međuvremenu, dobila sam i mengu nakon 11 dana. Dr L. kaze da je vjerojatno od virusa. Nadam se da cemo opet krenuti u siječnju, barem se ne trebam bojati korone  :Smile:

----------


## Medo2711

> Cure, nazalost, nista od mene ovaj put.. Razbolila sam se i test na koronu je pozitivan. A u međuvremenu, dobila sam i mengu nakon 11 dana. Dr L. kaze da je vjerojatno od virusa. Nadam se da cemo opet krenuti u siječnju, barem se ne trebam bojati korone


Zao mi je,nadam se da si dobro i sto prije ozdravis...Nevjerovatno kako ta menga dolazi hahaha

----------


## Medo2711

> Meni je to smedjarenje vrlo brzo stalo, nakon sva do tri dana i nije ga bilo kroz cijeli dan. Nadam se da ti soc gin ima dobar uzv jer je jos rano sve. Ja sam privatno isla.
> Mozda ce ti povecati dozu progesterona.
> Javi nam se.


Nema dr.bas danas.Javila se u Petrovu cekam odg doktorice.Jucer sam pojacala progesterone(utrogestan).Vidjet cemo,ili cu otici na hitnu ako ne stane..

----------


## domaćica

> Cure, nazalost, nista od mene ovaj put.. Razbolila sam se i test na koronu je pozitivan. A u međuvremenu, dobila sam i mengu nakon 11 dana. Dr L. kaze da je vjerojatno od virusa. Nadam se da cemo opet krenuti u siječnju, barem se ne trebam bojati korone


Baš mi je žao. Ako te ikako mogu utješiti, ja sam imala koronu, izašla iz izolacije prije manje od 2 tjedna... 
Želim ti brz oporavak i što blaže simptome!

----------


## branca_i

> Cure, nazalost, nista od mene ovaj put.. Razbolila sam se i test na koronu je pozitivan. A u međuvremenu, dobila sam i mengu nakon 11 dana. Dr L. kaze da je vjerojatno od virusa. Nadam se da cemo opet krenuti u siječnju, barem se ne trebam bojati korone


Bambina1, žao mi je... baš se mora pred sam kraj sve poremetiti!!! Ali kako si sama rekla, barem se nećeš morat bojati korone. Pazi na sebe i nek ti oporavak prođe što bolje!  :Love:

----------


## Bambina1

Hvala cure  :Kiss:

----------


## Iva83

Bambina1 ,bas mi je zao,ozdravi sto prije

----------


## Fanjitis

Hej hej, 

Prvo, cestitke Medi, drago mi je da je niz napokon prekinut!

----------


## Fanjitis

Hej hej, 
Prvo, cestitke Medi, drago mi je da je niz napokon prekinut! Ja ni ovaj put nisam uspila ali treca sreca!! Dogodine kad prestane ova retrogradni Merkur ili sta vec idem opet. Tamo 2-3mj jer necu stic prije. Malo me poklopilo jace ovaj put pa sam se ukopala u posao da ne mislim na nista i izbjegavala forum dok dodjem k sebi... znate i same kako je  :Smile:

----------


## LaraLana

> Hej hej, 
> Prvo, cestitke Medi, drago mi je da je niz napokon prekinut! Ja ni ovaj put nisam uspila ali treca sreca!! Dogodine kad prestane ova retrogradni Merkur ili sta vec idem opet. Tamo 2-3mj jer necu stic prije. Malo me poklopilo jace ovaj put pa sam se ukopala u posao da ne mislim na nista i izbjegavala forum dok dodjem k sebi... znate i same kako je


Draga zao mi je  :Sad:  

Ostavljam link pa ako nije problem da napises stimulaciju koje si imala do sad.

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/80273-K...te-li-smrzlica

----------


## LaraLana

Naravno mogu sve cure pisati koje idu sa vlastitim stanicama.

----------


## LaraLana

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/54020-j...ransfera/page8

Medo kad izvadis i trecu betu upisi se sa zadovoljstvom ovdje. Samo ispravi dane kad si vadila betu. 

Kako je danas?

----------


## domaćica

> Hej hej, 
> Prvo, cestitke Medi, drago mi je da je niz napokon prekinut! Ja ni ovaj put nisam uspila ali treca sreca!! Dogodine kad prestane ova retrogradni Merkur ili sta vec idem opet. Tamo 2-3mj jer necu stic prije. Malo me poklopilo jace ovaj put pa sam se ukopala u posao da ne mislim na nista i izbjegavala forum dok dodjem k sebi... znate i same kako je


Uh, žao mi  je što si i ti ušla u naš klub. Kako kaže onaj mali na reklami : 2020. baš si grozna! Nadam se da će nam svima 2021.biti uspješnija nego ova.

Zanima me da li je neka od Vas koristila Cyclo-Progynova tablete?

----------


## Medo2711

> Hej hej, 
> Prvo, cestitke Medi, drago mi je da je niz napokon prekinut! Ja ni ovaj put nisam uspila ali treca sreca!! Dogodine kad prestane ova retrogradni Merkur ili sta vec idem opet. Tamo 2-3mj jer necu stic prije. Malo me poklopilo jace ovaj put pa sam se ukopala u posao da ne mislim na nista i izbjegavala forum dok dodjem k sebi... znate i same kako je


Zao mi je jako.Posveti se sebi sada i kreni u nove pobjede.
LanaLara upisat cu se.Pon idem raditi nalaz.Smeckanje ne staje,jos mi nisu u Petrovoj dog termin.Ako ne stane sutra odoh na hitnu da vide sta je.Danas mi je 11 dan i na testu lijepa debela crtica. :Very Happy:

----------


## Medo2711

LanaLara dobila neke tab za piti.Beta je danas 423.Dal je to ok?11 dan,rekla mi doktorica opet ponoviti u utorak.Ako bude iznad 1000 da cemo onda napraviti uzv.

----------


## spiritus

> Spiritus pozdrav i tebi. Tvoje poruke kasnje budu prikazane jer cekaju na odobrenje pošto si novi član. Nakon 10 poruka moci ćeš primati i slati privatne poruke i sve tvoje poruke ce biti odmah vidljive.Jesi i ti u postupku donacije? Da li si ti iz Makedonije?


Da ja sam iz Skoplja i interesuje me kakva je uspesnost smrznute j.celije u odnosu na sveze j.celije za da bi donela odluku sta dalje(meni FZO ne pokriva nisto). Vi pisete iskustva sa smrznute u Sistinu. Pitajte ako vas nesto interesuje za ,,ovde". Pozz

----------


## Senka43

> Uh, žao mi  je što si i ti ušla u naš klub. Kako kaže onaj mali na reklami : 2020. baš si grozna! Nadam se da će nam svima 2021.biti uspješnija nego ova.
> 
> Zanima me da li je neka od Vas koristila Cyclo-Progynova tablete?


Domaćice,ja sam pila te tablete u septembru nakon operacije mioma.

----------


## LaraLana

> LanaLara dobila neke tab za piti.Beta je danas 423.Dal je to ok?11 dan,rekla mi doktorica opet ponoviti u utorak.Ako bude iznad 1000 da cemo onda napraviti uzv.


Medo beta ti je fantasticna, meni mirese da su se oba primila pa mozda i zbog toga imas to smedjarenje. Rasteze se maternica sada. Jesi dobila Duphastone?
Jel imas puno tog i kroz cijeli dan ili samo kad se brises?
Ne znam jel radis ili si na bolovanju?
Mozda da pitas dr. L ako radis da usporis malo.

----------


## LaraLana

Bambina nazalost nikad nemoze biti onako kako mi isplaniramo. Drz se pa polako dalje.

Cure koje ste prebilile covid nazalost nemate imunitet pa tako da se trebate cuvati i dalje. Poznajem par osoba koje su bile dva puta pozitivne u kratkom roku..u 3 do 4 mj.

----------


## Medo2711

> Medo beta ti je fantasticna, meni mirese da su se oba primila pa mozda i zbog toga imas to smedjarenje. Rasteze se maternica sada. Jesi dobila Duphastone?
> Jel imas puno tog i kroz cijeli dan ili samo kad se brises?
> Ne znam jel radis ili si na bolovanju?
> Mozda da pitas dr. L ako radis da usporis malo.


Sad si me smirila.Uf,budemo vidjeli.Ponavljanje opet u utorak.Jesam od sutra pocinjem piti.Od sljdeceg tj vise necu raditi,usporavam skroz.Smeckanje ima samo kad brisem,ne na ulosku.Nekad komadici padaju sa Utrogestanom,nekad vise nekad manje.Uglavno cijelo vrijeme vise manje kad idem na wc.

----------


## LaraLana

> Sad si me smirila.Uf,budemo vidjeli.Ponavljanje opet u utorak.Jesam od sutra pocinjem piti.Od sljdeceg tj vise necu raditi,usporavam skroz.Smeckanje ima samo kad brisem,ne na ulosku.Nekad komadici padaju sa Utrogestanom,nekad vise nekad manje.Uglavno cijelo vrijeme vise manje kad idem na wc.


Predpostavljam onda da nije nista zabrinjavajuce. Uskoro ces na uzv pa ces znati. Sve dok nije cista krv bolje je.
To ti je rekla za uzv jer kad beta predje 1000 bolje se sve vidi. Samo ti to jos pij uz utrogestan i odmori kad god stignes, pomalo.

----------


## Medo2711

> Predpostavljam onda da nije nista zabrinjavajuce. Uskoro ces na uzv pa ces znati. Sve dok nije cista krv bolje je.
> To ti je rekla za uzv jer kad beta predje 1000 bolje se sve vidi. Samo ti to jos pij uz utrogestan i odmori kad god stignes, pomalo.


Nazalost danas krv sa smeckanjem.Danas mi je dan kad trebam dobiti mengu.Ako ne stane mislim da cu do hitne ali neznam dal ce moci oni sta rijesiti. :Undecided:

----------


## domaćica

> Domaćice,ja sam pila te tablete u septembru nakon operacije mioma.


Senka, možeš li mi reći kako si pila te tablete? Jesi li imala kakvih nuspojava?
Ja počinjem u ponedjeljak pa da znam što očekivati.

----------


## Senka43

[QUOTE=domaćica;3189714]Senka, možeš li mi reći kako si pila te tablete? Jesi li imala kakvih nuspojava?
Ja počinjem u ponedjeljak pa da znam

Ja sam se operisala u Sistini kod istog lekara kod kojeg idem na IVF.On mi ih je prepisao da bi dobila mens na vreme nakon histeroskopije.Svaka tableta ima svoj broj i gledaj da pocnes od br 1(estrogen) a one braon su progesteron.
Ja apsolutno nikakvih nezeljenih pojava nisam imala a mens sam dobila na vreme.Zelim i tebi srecu s njima od ponedeljka

----------


## Senka43

> Senka, možeš li mi reći kako si pila te tablete? Jesi li imala kakvih nuspojava?
> Ja počinjem u ponedjeljak pa da znam što očekivati.


I da dodam meni je bila prepisana samo jedna tableta na dan i pila sam je u isto vreme

----------


## domaćica

> I da dodam meni je bila prepisana samo jedna tableta na dan i pila sam je u isto vreme


Meni je isto dr rekao jednu dnevno 21 dan, samo me malo zbunilo te boje..  Malo me prepalo što me moja dr poslala na uzv dojki i krv prije početka terapije...

----------


## branca_i

Cure, kad planirate novi postupak?

----------


## domaćica

ja planiram iza nove godine, ako bude sve po planu. S obzirom da ja idem na donaciju js nema razloga za čekanje, samo me malo ova korona usporila

----------


## Senka43

> ja planiram iza nove godine, ako bude sve po planu. S obzirom da ja idem na donaciju js nema razloga za čekanje, samo me malo ova korona usporila


I mi isto planiramo krajem januara da opet pokusamo sa doniranom jajnom celijom

----------


## branca_i

Ja sam mislila sad oko božića.... Iskreno strah me čekati puno, što da mi se polipi opet vrate, što zbog godina.... A opet ne bi htjela ni forsirati... Ja idem na fet u prirodnom. Jeli znate kad idu na go dr. L i Boban, i da li uopće idu?

----------


## domaćica

Oprosti Senka, ali nisam zapratila tvoje dosadašnje postupke, pa ako ti nije problem da mi ukratko kažeš...?

Branca kako ti planiraš?

----------


## domaćica

Sorry Branca valjda smo istovremeno pisale..
Ja sam se čula s dr L. vezano za terapiju, ništa mi nije rekao za godišnji... Makar koliko on govori...

----------


## Senka43

> Oprosti Senka, ali nisam zapratila tvoje dosadašnje postupke, pa ako ti nije problem da mi ukratko kažeš...?
> 
> Branca kako ti planiraš?


Aprila 2019.inseminacija nista onda jula iste godine hteli da pokusamo sa mojim jajnim celijama ali na mene terapija uopste nije delovala.Potom smo februara 2020.pokusali sa doniranom jc i dobili 3 embriona.2 su vracena ali nista.Potom avgusta opet i beta mi na 14.dan transfera bila 10.I onda je doktor video miom od 7mm za koji smatra da je uzrok neuspesnih transfera.Operisala sam se septembra i sad planiramo krajem janura opet.To je ukratko.Ako te sta god interesuje samo pitaj❤❤❤

----------


## domaćica

Senka pisat ću ti privat poruku da ne zatrpavamo tu...

----------


## Iva83

Medo,kako si,jel sve u redu?

----------


## spiritus

> Spiritus pozdrav i tebi. Tvoje poruke kasnje budu prikazane jer cekaju na odobrenje pošto si novi član. Nakon 10 poruka moci ćeš primati i slati privatne poruke i sve tvoje poruke ce biti odmah vidljive.Jesi i ti u postupku donacije? Da li si ti iz Makedonije?


Da ja sam iz Skoplje. Interesuje me uspesnost smrznute j.celije u odnosu na sveze j.celije i tako sam nasla ovaj forum. Meni FZO  ne pokriva vise postupke. Pozz i slobodno pisite sta vas interesuje vezano za Sistina I postupke kod nas.

----------


## Medo2711

> Medo,kako si,jel sve u redu?


Draga ja zavrsila na hitnoj,krvarenje.Niko nezna sta je,mozda menga,mozda se maternica rasteze.Ugl na uzv se nista ne vidi osim na lijevom jajniku endomeriji 16.7 a sad...Danas opet vadila betu da vidimo jer raste ili pada..malo se smirilo danas,ali krv ide.Samo problemi ugl.. :Sad:

----------


## branca_i

> Draga ja zavrsila na hitnoj,krvarenje.Niko nezna sta je,mozda menga,mozda se maternica rasteze.Ugl na uzv se nista ne vidi osim na lijevom jajniku endomeriji 16.7 a sad...Danas opet vadila betu da vidimo jer raste ili pada..malo se smirilo danas,ali krv ide.Samo problemi ugl..


Medo2711, drzim fige da je ipak sve ok, mora biti ok!!! Ti si nam jedina svijetla točka u ovom nizu loših vijesti. Miruj čim više i javljaj nam stanje...Mislimo na tebe  :grouphug:

----------


## Medo2711

> Medo2711, drzim fige da je ipak sve ok, mora biti ok!!! Ti si nam jedina svijetla točka u ovom nizu loših vijesti. Miruj čim više i javljaj nam stanje...Mislimo na tebe


Mirujem,samo lezim.Vise i nemogu lezati.Hvala ti draga  :Kiss:

----------


## LaraLana

Medo mislim na tebe  :Heart:

----------


## Iva83

> Draga ja zavrsila na hitnoj,krvarenje.Niko nezna sta je,mozda menga,mozda se maternica rasteze.Ugl na uzv se nista ne vidi osim na lijevom jajniku endomeriji 16.7 a sad...Danas opet vadila betu da vidimo jer raste ili pada..malo se smirilo danas,ali krv ide.Samo problemi ugl..


Bit ce to sve u redu,mora,drzim fige od sveg ❤

----------


## Bambina1

Medo  :grouphug:

----------


## Medo2711

Cure danas beta 1439...hvala sta ste uz mene ❤

----------


## jelena.O

Super
Sretno dalje

----------


## LaraLana

> Cure danas beta 1439...hvala sta ste uz mene ❤


Medo beta kad predje 1000 se sporije dupla, zaboravila sam na koliko sati. Ako nije 72 ili....neka me netko ispravi za tocan rezultat. Dobra je to beta za 15 dan.
Kad ides na uzv opet?

----------


## Senka43

> Cure danas beta 1439...hvala sta ste uz mene ❤


❤❤❤

----------


## Medo2711

> Medo beta kad predje 1000 se sporije dupla, zaboravila sam na koliko sati. Ako nije 72 ili....neka me netko ispravi za tocan rezultat. Dobra je to beta za 15 dan.
> Kad ides na uzv opet?


Meni nesto dr rekla svaki 48 sati sad je mislila prije 1000 ili poslje neznam...narucena sam 17.12 na uzv.Hvala sta me tijesite trenutno bas treba.. :Kiss:

----------


## LaraLana

Evo nasla sam, beta manja od 1200 se dupla 48-72 sata ( < 1200) , a beta od 1200-6000 se dupla 72-96 sati.
>6000 >96 sati, treba vise od 96 sati da se podupla.

Znaci za 9 dana ti je uzv. To ces vec biti 24 dnt ili negdje oko 6 tt plus jos koji dan. Ja sam vec u tim danima cula srce pa ces vjerojatno i ti.
Koliko ces tocno biti trudna 17.12. racunajuci od prvog dana zadnje menge?

----------


## Medo2711

> Evo nasla sam, beta manja od 1200 se dupla 48-72 sata ( < 1200) , a beta od 1200-6000 se dupla 72-96 sati.
> >6000 >96 sati, treba vise od 96 sati da se podupla.
> 
> Znaci za 9 dana ti je uzv. To ces vec biti 24 dnt ili negdje oko 6 tt plus jos koji dan. Ja sam vec u tim danima cula srce pa ces vjerojatno i ti.
> Koliko ces tocno biti trudna 17.12. racunajuci od prvog dana zadnje menge?


Super,ona meni pricala nesto vaditi betu 48 sati.Zato sam vadila svaka dva dana osim vikendan.Tad proslo 4 dana,beta bila 1439.17.12 ce biti 39 dana od zadnje menge..nadamo se da ce se sve lijepo vidjeti. :Smile:

----------


## LaraLana

> Super,ona meni pricala nesto vaditi betu 48 sati.Zato sam vadila svaka dva dana osim vikendan.Tad proslo 4 dana,beta bila 1439.17.12 ce biti 39 dana od zadnje menge..nadamo se da ce se sve lijepo vidjeti.


Biti ces 5+3 tt 17.12. Nevjerujem onda da ce se do tad cuti srce....mislim mozda mozda jer ce biti rano ali se moze vidjeti dal je pravilna GV i ŽM i velicina naravno.

Do tad malo uspori i miruj i uzimaj terapiju. Vjerujem.da ce biti sve u redu jer beta raste.
Jesi to u Petrovu isla na uzv ili?

----------


## Medo2711

> Biti ces 5+3 tt 17.12. Nevjerujem onda da ce se do tad cuti srce....mislim mozda mozda jer ce biti rano ali se moze vidjeti dal je pravilna GV i ŽM i velicina naravno.
> 
> Do tad malo uspori i miruj i uzimaj terapiju. Vjerujem.da ce biti sve u redu jer beta raste.
> Jesi to u Petrovu isla na uzv ili?


Hvala..meni bitno da sve bude u redu.I da se vec jednom smire ta krvarenja sta imam.Na hitnu jesam jer me tamo vode od pocetka.Sad dr rekla kad zatrudnim da dodem kod nje na kontrolu da me hoce vidjeti uzv..Izdrzat cemo do cetvrtka.Ugl stalno mirujem.Izgubila sam dosta na tezini premda nemam mucnine.. :Kiss:

----------


## branca_i

Medo2711, kako si? Jeli se smirilo krvarenje?

----------


## Medo2711

> Medo2711, kako si? Jeli se smirilo krvarenje?


Ok sam,nazalost ne.Fala draga sta brines..Cekamo 17.12 ko vijecnost.Toliko mi nije bilo ni kad sam betu vadila.Ali mozda ulovim prije 17. Privatnika kojeg..jel ova krv stalna je bas stres.Bojim se da nece to dobro zavrsiti. :Undecided:

----------


## spiritus

> Ok sam,nazalost ne.Fala draga sta brines..Cekamo 17.12 ko vijecnost.Toliko mi nije bilo ni kad sam betu vadila.Ali mozda ulovim prije 17. Privatnika kojeg..jel ova krv stalna je bas stres.Bojim se da nece to dobro zavrsiti.


Jesu ti uvecali progesteron ili ne? Ispitaj progesteron preko krvi I pitaj doktor za proluteks inekcije*2 dnevno. Ukoliko je hematom u pitanju treba ti kleksan inekcije (ali mislim da je rano za hematom).Izdrzi

----------


## branca_i

> Ok sam,nazalost ne.Fala draga sta brines..Cekamo 17.12 ko vijecnost.Toliko mi nije bilo ni kad sam betu vadila.Ali mozda ulovim prije 17. Privatnika kojeg..jel ova krv stalna je bas stres.Bojim se da nece to dobro zavrsiti.


Ne mogu ni zamisliti kako ti je, koji stres prolaziš. Ali nemoj klonut, nemoj mislit loše. Toliko je primjera da uz sve krvarenje trudnoća bude ok. Ja navijam za blizance!

----------


## Katesplit1

Probaj Medo Tihanu mazalin. Mene je znala primit ad hoc na proputovanjima, kad je trebala mojim liječnicima neka informacija, ja živim na selu. Kad bi putovala preko Zagreba dalje, njoj bi se bila javila. Veliki pozdrav ti šaljem

----------


## Medo2711

> Ne mogu ni zamisliti kako ti je, koji stres prolaziš. Ali nemoj klonut, nemoj mislit loše. Toliko je primjera da uz sve krvarenje trudnoća bude ok. Ja navijam za blizance!


Hvala ti...samo da je uredna trudnoca i da je beba ili bebice dobro u meni.Drugo nije vazno. :Smile: 
Katesplit1 hvala na savjetu,ja sam isla kod nje vec.Ali nazalost nisam bila zadovoljna sa njom.Znam da je u najdoktor,meni nije kliknula i nije me pravo upila sa mojim dijagnozama.

----------


## LaraLana

Medo mozes otici privatno bilo kojem dr koji se bavi ivf postupcima jer ce razumjeti situaciju jer znam da ti je dugo cekati a dan je ko godina.

Ti si spominjala Petrovu jos i prije pa od tud ih znas i mozes otici u Ivf polikliniku, tu npr. radi, nadam se jos dr. Strelec a od nedavno i dr. Grbavac.
Osobno nisam kod njih nikada bila ali evo dajem ti savjet, prijedlog pa odluci, razmisli pa vidi.

----------


## Medo2711

> Medo mozes otici privatno bilo kojem dr koji se bavi ivf postupcima jer ce razumjeti situaciju jer znam da ti je dugo cekati a dan je ko godina.
> 
> Ti si spominjala Petrovu jos i prije pa od tud ih znas i mozes otici u Ivf polikliniku, tu npr. radi, nadam se jos dr. Strelec a od nedavno i dr. Grbavac.
> Osobno nisam kod njih nikada bila ali evo dajem ti savjet, prijedlog pa odluci, razmisli pa vidi.


Da ko godina jedna.Dr.Strlec je jako simpa on je u petrovoj ali neznam dal radi u ivf.Bas cu pogledati na internetu.Naravno,hvala ti.

----------


## LF2

Medo, samo miruj i uzimaj terapiju. Ne mora biti ništa, možda hematom, neka kapilara...
Ja sam prokrvarila sa 6+1, usred noći otišla na hitnu, mislila sve je gotovo...kad ono, kaže meni doktor, srce kuca. Nisam mogla vjerovati jer sam stvarno mislila da je propalo opet sve. Ne znamo što je bilo. Možda kapilara neka pri ugniježđenju.
Drž se, ti trenutno sad ništa ne možeš osim mirovati. Kolko vidim beta se lijepo dupla.
Kolko ti je beta bila kad si išla na UZV. Što su rekli da su vidjeli?
E, da...imaj na umu da ti UZV-ovi u Petrovoj nisu nešto.

----------


## Medo2711

> Medo, samo miruj i uzimaj terapiju. Ne mora biti ništa, možda hematom, neka kapilara...
> Ja sam prokrvarila sa 6+1, usred noći otišla na hitnu, mislila sve je gotovo...kad ono, kaže meni doktor, srce kuca. Nisam mogla vjerovati jer sam stvarno mislila da je propalo opet sve. Ne znamo što je bilo. Možda kapilara neka pri ugniježđenju.
> Drž se, ti trenutno sad ništa ne možeš osim mirovati. Kolko vidim beta se lijepo dupla.
> Kolko ti je beta bila kad si išla na UZV. Što su rekli da su vidjeli?
> E, da...imaj na umu da ti UZV-ovi u Petrovoj nisu nešto.


Mozda,ja se nadam da je do toga..isla u nedelju a u petak vadila betu bila 439..to je premalo da vide nesto i kod privatnika.Nije nista reko osim da je sve uredu i da je endometrija 16.7mm.Sve ja znam za Petrovu ali me tamo vode.Ja nako planiram ici privatniku.Hvala ti i odmaram :Smile: ...kako si ti?

----------


## LaraLana

Ja stvarno nemam pojma kakve uzv aparate imaju al se vodim tim da imaju dobre jer rade ivf postupke. E sad dal su ti samo kod njih na odjelu humane i kakvi su ovi u ambulantama ili na hitnoj recimo to ne znam.

Ja sam Medo tebe skuzila da si ti isla na uzv kad ti je beta u utorak bila 1400 i nesto da su ti to u petak tako rekli da ce raditi uzv ako beta u utorak predje 1000.

----------


## LaraLana

Mene je npr. Dr. L poslao na uzv 21 dnt da se vidi dal je sve ok i dal je GV pravilnog oblika. Znaci beta mi je 12 dnt bila 139 pa ti sad eto racunaj okvirno kolika je bila. I tad se sve fino vidjelo. 4 dana nakon toga sam opet isla zbog smedjeg iscjedka i tad se vec culo srce. Znac 6 tt ili 6+ 1 tt sam tad bila, morala bi pogledati. Radi se o dvodnevnim embrijima.
Tako da bi ti se sad na iducem uzv trebalo lijepo vidjeti GV + ŽV.

----------


## sara79

Medo dr. Ivana Jurković iz Petrove ti radi privatno, njoj dr. Strelec jako vjeruje i ima puno povjerenje u nju. Proguglaj di radi pa odi radi svog mira. Sad se vec treba vidjeti fino na uzv.

P.S. ovo sto pise LaraLana samo mogu potvrditi. Ja sam u Petrovoj kod Jurkovicke bila i uzv je izvrstan!

----------


## sara79

I da.... dr. Strelec radi, bar je dok sam ja bila trudna do pred porod radio u ivf poliklinici samo cetvrtkom popodne.
Znaci to je bilo pocetkom 2019-te.
Nevjerujem da pise na stranici od klinike.

----------


## Medo2711

> Ja stvarno nemam pojma kakve uzv aparate imaju al se vodim tim da imaju dobre jer rade ivf postupke. E sad dal su ti samo kod njih na odjelu humane i kakvi su ovi u ambulantama ili na hitnoj recimo to ne znam.
> 
> Ja sam Medo tebe skuzila da si ti isla na uzv kad ti je beta u utorak bila 1400 i nesto da su ti to u petak tako rekli da ce raditi uzv ako beta u utorak predje 1000.


Ne,ja sam narucena u Petrovu.Mene i vodi dr.Jurkovic koja je jako super i odlicna mi.Ali dr. L i dr Jurkovic rekli da je jos rano za uzv i da se konkretno nece nista vidjeti.I dr.L nista nije reko na krvarenje njemu ocito to normalno.Samo terapija i odlicna beta,da ti bar kaze sta dalje ili nesto konkretno.Ali nista :Undecided: ...Ja idem na humanu a ne na ginekolosku.Na hitnoj bio dobar uzv samo sto je prerano da se vidi nesto.Terapija nista ne pomaze,od kad stavljam vaginaletno utrogestone dobim bolove blage..a kad sam pila nista.

----------


## Medo2711

> Ja stvarno nemam pojma kakve uzv aparate imaju al se vodim tim da imaju dobre jer rade ivf postupke. E sad dal su ti samo kod njih na odjelu humane i kakvi su ovi u ambulantama ili na hitnoj recimo to ne znam.
> 
> Ja sam Medo tebe skuzila da si ti isla na uzv kad ti je beta u utorak bila 1400 i nesto da su ti to u petak tako rekli da ce raditi uzv ako beta u utorak predje 1000.


Presla je da ali tek dobila 17.12..sta da kazem.:-@

----------


## LF2

Ustvari da, prerano je, zato ti nemaju što reći osim da koristiš terapiju i miruješ. 
Uskoro će i taj 17.12. 
Bit će sve u redu. Meni je to bio najgori period, taj početak. Uskoro ćeš počet disati normalno, malo samo treba strpljenja. Isplati se.

----------


## Medo2711

> Ustvari da, prerano je, zato ti nemaju što reći osim da koristiš terapiju i miruješ. 
> Uskoro će i taj 17.12. 
> Bit će sve u redu. Meni je to bio najgori period, taj početak. Uskoro ćeš počet disati normalno, malo samo treba strpljenja. Isplati se.


Hvala i ja jedva cekam da vidim taj uzv i smirim se malo.Sad vec vise od 10 dana krvarim bas,a od sestog dana smeckanje..znam,mi bi odmah da nas se sve vidi na uzv i kazu sve...sve u svoje vrijeme  :Smile:

----------


## rendi

pozdrav,
molim vas zna li itko kada se putuje autom do makedonije da li je potreban test na covid?

----------


## leptirica82

Medo2711,
žao mi je da te krvarenje još zeza, ali i ja sam čitala da to sve može bti normalno. Vjerujem da će i kod tebe. Tu i tamo gledam jedan forum i imala je cura sličnu situaciju kao i ti i njoj su savjetovali (cure na forumu) da popije Duphastone tbl, mislim 2 ili 3 čak. Pila ih je 2 dana i krvarenje je stalo. Ostalo joj malo smeđkastog još tu i tamo. Pitala je bila i dr. treba li piti taj Duphastone ali je dr. rekao ne. Ona ga svakako popila i stalo joj je. Sve je s trudnoćom ok tak da vjerujem da će i kod tebe.  :Smile:  Samo miruj što više možeš.

branca, kako ti? Prošla korona?

Planira netko u 1 mj dolje ili nećenitko zbog mjera koje vrijede pri ulasku u RH? Ili smo mi skupina zdravstveno opravdanog razloga pa ne treba test?

----------


## branca_i

Leptirice82, nisam se ja zarazila... Barem za sad... Bit ce si me zamijenila s Bambinom...
Ja sam se nadala ići nakon božića, ali sad kako se sve komplicira ne znam. Išla bi sama, bez mm, a sto ce biti s javnim prijevozom tko zna. A mislim da se moramo testirati obavezno, barem mi se čini po svemu sto pišu. Ja ću ako idem to sigurno obavit dolje.

----------


## LaraLana

> Ne,ja sam narucena u Petrovu.Mene i vodi dr.Jurkovic koja je jako super i odlicna mi.Ali dr. L i dr Jurkovic rekli da je jos rano za uzv i da se konkretno nece nista vidjeti.I dr.L nista nije reko na krvarenje njemu ocito to normalno.Samo terapija i odlicna beta,da ti bar kaze sta dalje ili nesto konkretno.Ali nista...Ja idem na humanu a ne na ginekolosku.Na hitnoj bio dobar uzv samo sto je prerano da se vidi nesto.Terapija nista ne pomaze,od kad stavljam vaginaletno utrogestone dobim bolove blage..a kad sam pila nista.


Medo onda si u dobrim rukama al eto steta da ti tad nije u utorak napravila uzv jer embrij se u prvim danima trudnoce razvija brzinom munje i jedan dan igra ulogu za uzv jer recimo na 5+5 tt moze biti da se ne cuje srce a na 6 tt punih da se cuje srce...zato kazem brzinom munje.

Htjela sam ti jos ovo napisati. Vjetojatno si cula za polikliniku Ginekos i dr. Kos koji je vrhunski dijagnosticar. Ja sam tamo isla na mini anomaly scan. Kod njega ti zene iz cijele Hr dolaze. Bio je nesto na bolovanju. Cisto evo da znas. I da, i ja sam na pocetku obe trudnoce gubila kile a kazu da obicno zene od stimulacije se udebljaju, kod mene kontra. I pocela nesto jadno dobivati oko 20 tjedna. 

Javi svakako sto god odlucis, drz se  :Heart:

----------


## LaraLana

> Pozdrav svima☺️
> Nova sam u grupi, jako nervozna i pomalo uplasena od svih informacija..


Pozdrav, kad budes imala 10 postova onda ce ti objave biti odmah vidljive a ovako treba vremens dok osoblje foruma procita i pusti.
Napisi jos nesto o sebi. U kojoj si fazi.

----------


## leptirica82

> Cure, nazalost, nista od mene ovaj put.. Razbolila sam se i test na koronu je pozitivan. A u međuvremenu, dobila sam i mengu nakon 11 dana. Dr L. kaze da je vjerojatno od virusa. Nadam se da cemo opet krenuti u siječnju, barem se ne trebam bojati korone


Da, Bambina je pozitivna. Sorry branca, zamijenila sam vas. Mi čekamo da vidimo do kada će trajati nove mjere za granice. Piše po portalima da će ih objaviti ovih dana. Sve će nam se opet nekako odužiti. Nadam se da će raditi normalno, da se neće i kod njh sve zatvarati.

I moja frendica išla u Ginekos, bila je jako zadovoljna. Išl je baš kod dr. Kosa, ali kaže da njih tamo ima više.

----------


## LaraLana

Da ima ih vise. Dr. Hafner i dr. Ujević koji su takodjer vrhunski. Ali vecinom svi prvo traze dr. Kosa.
Vidim da su se malo prosirili sto se tice posla pa imaju jos dva dr. Kad sam ja isla oni nisu bili, odnosno imaju centar za mamu i bebe pa tako i subspecijalistu neonatologije.

----------


## Medo2711

Ocito ludnica u Petrovoj ili ona smatra da nije potrebno.Neznam.Cure divne ste hvala vam puno na savjetama.❤
Ja vec pije 10 dana Duphastone svakih 8 sati po jednu.Tako da su mi dali sto su mogli ocito,cekamo pregled pa cemo vidjeti sta ce biti.

----------


## Senka43

> Leptirice82, nisam se ja zarazila... Barem za sad... Bit ce si me zamijenila s Bambinom...
> Ja sam se nadala ići nakon božića, ali sad kako se sve komplicira ne znam. Išla bi sama, bez mm, a sto ce biti s javnim prijevozom tko zna. A mislim da se moramo testirati obavezno, barem mi se čini po svemu sto pišu. Ja ću ako idem to sigurno obavit dolje.


Test na koronu u Sustini kosta 100 eura.Eto da znate cenu posto sam se ja testirala septembra

----------


## branca_i

> Test na koronu u Sustini kosta 100 eura.Eto da znate cenu posto sam se ja testirala septembra


Hvala na info, očekivala sam otprilike toliko... Sad znam za sigurno.

----------


## Senka43

> Hvala na info, očekivala sam otprilike toliko... Sad znam za sigurno.


Ja rekoh da napisem mozda nekom koristi informacija.Samo jos da dodam da sam ja morala da uradim "brzi" test pred operaciju mada je otprilike ta cene neki euro vise-nize.Pozdrav tebi i puno uspeha❤❤❤

----------


## branca_i

Senka43, hvala draga! I ja tebi želim uspjeh i da skupa dijelimo lijepe vijesti!  :Kiss:

----------


## domaćica

> Medo2711,
> žao mi je da te krvarenje još zeza, ali i ja sam čitala da to sve može bti normalno. Vjerujem da će i kod tebe. Tu i tamo gledam jedan forum i imala je cura sličnu situaciju kao i ti i njoj su savjetovali (cure na forumu) da popije Duphastone tbl, mislim 2 ili 3 čak. Pila ih je 2 dana i krvarenje je stalo. Ostalo joj malo smeđkastog još tu i tamo. Pitala je bila i dr. treba li piti taj Duphastone ali je dr. rekao ne. Ona ga svakako popila i stalo joj je. Sve je s trudnoćom ok tak da vjerujem da će i kod tebe.  Samo miruj što više možeš.
> 
> branca, kako ti? Prošla korona?
> 
> Planira netko u 1 mj dolje ili nećenitko zbog mjera koje vrijede pri ulasku u RH? Ili smo mi skupina zdravstveno opravdanog razloga pa ne treba test?


Koliko je kod nas testiranje? s obzirom da se može u RH bez testa ali moraš biti u samoizolaciji dok se ne testiraš....

----------


## Medo2711

Drage cure nazalost nisam vam i ja uljepsala godinu.Nema trudnoce,jucer pobacila doma.Nebi nikom to htijela da mu se desi,u petak opet hitna pa cemo znati jer otislo sve ili moram na kiretazu..Sljedeci put vise srece svima nama. :Kiss:

----------


## Senka43

> Drage cure nazalost nisam vam i ja uljepsala godinu.Nema trudnoce,jucer pobacila doma.Nebi nikom to htijela da mu se desi,u petak opet hitna pa cemo znati jer otislo sve ili moram na kiretazu..Sljedeci put vise srece svima nama.


Ooooo neeeee Medo,suze mi podjose od tuge.Baš,ali baš mi je žao dušo

----------


## domaćica

> Drage cure nazalost nisam vam i ja uljepsala godinu.Nema trudnoce,jucer pobacila doma.Nebi nikom to htijela da mu se desi,u petak opet hitna pa cemo znati jer otislo sve ili moram na kiretazu..Sljedeci put vise srece svima nama.


neizmjerno mi je žao draga!

----------


## branca_i

Jojjjj Medo, prestrašno!! Ovo je sve za ne povjerovati! Koliko si se jadna namučila....baš mi je žao...Drži se!  :Heart:

----------


## Iva83

Medo bas mi je zao,nemam rijeci

----------


## Medo2711

Hvala vam cure
U meni neopisiva tuga i zalost..bolje bi mi bilo da je beta bila negativna.Ovo je sve mucenje drage moje tesko.Dr.L mi napisao vec pretrage da se vidi zasto doslo do ovoga.

----------


## Bambina1

Medo, zao mi je jakooo.

----------


## LF2

> Hvala vam cure
> U meni neopisiva tuga i zalost..bolje bi mi bilo da je beta bila negativna.Ovo je sve mucenje drage moje tesko.Dr.L mi napisao vec pretrage da se vidi zasto doslo do ovoga.


O bože dragi??!!! Jako mi je žao. Vjerujem da bi ti bilo lakše da je negativna. Ne znam što bi ti rekla.

----------


## vedre

Medo, pretužno i preteško. Jako mi je žao. Uopće ne znam šta da ti kažem. Šokirana sam.

----------


## LaraLana

> Hvala vam cure
> U meni neopisiva tuga i zalost..bolje bi mi bilo da je beta bila negativna.Ovo je sve mucenje drage moje tesko.Dr.L mi napisao vec pretrage da se vidi zasto doslo do ovoga.


Joj medo sto pametno ti reci sad. Neopisivo mi je zao  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Medo2711

Hvala cure od srca ❤

----------


## sara79

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/83044-P...EŠKOJ/page140

Evo cure procitajte post od *Maris2020* za materijal iz Danske!

----------


## sara79

Medo uzasno mi je zao  :Sad:

----------


## LaraLana

> http://forum.roda.hr/threads/83044-P...EŠKOJ/page140
> 
> Evo cure procitajte post od *Maris2020* za materijal iz Danske!


Sara mislis na dostavu materijala u Hr.? Ja sam to vec davno jednom spomenula da Cryos jos kad sam ja kretala dostavlja u 27 zemalja. Mi smo vec tada bili u EU. Iskreno nisam se usudila naruciti iako se to radi da, ali sam bila upozorena od volonterki da su prosla ta vremena "da para vrti di burgija nece" ali nazalost u Hr je tako i sada stojim iza toga. Svi su spremni za novce sve napraviti.

----------


## sara79

Da da na to mislim. Ja sam jednom prilikom sa svojom gin razgovarala (ne bavi se mpo) kako mi postupci nisu uspjevali pa je dosla tema donacija pa je uz Češku spomenula i Makedoniju i u razgovoru mi je spomenula da zna par koji je narucio materijal iz Cryos banke i da im je treca kucna inseminacija uspjela. Ja sam ostala zatecena i nekako nisam znala dal da joj vjerujem ili ne.
Nije mi vrag dao mira i otvorila sam stranici Cryos i poslala mail s upitima sto za dostavu u Hr sto za inseminaciju. I odgovor je bio takav da su mi napisali da dostavljaju u Hr bez problema i da su to bile dostave na privatne osobe.

Zato sam na drugoj temi maris pitala di je dostavljen materijal jer Cryos sada samo dostavlja za dr, odnosno klinike otkako je dosla zastita osobnih podataka ali nije odgovorila jer pravila foruma vjetojatno to ne dopustaju, odnosno nemam pojma dal je zakonom uopce dozvoljeno takvu vrstu oplodnje obavljati u Hr, zbilja neznam.
Ako da, onda nasi parovi koji idu o svom trosku netrebaju ici na postupak u Makedoniju i placati odjednom tri doze.
Jedna doza super pokretnog sjemena s dostavom u spremniku dodje oko 600 do 700 eura jer ovisi o vrsti spremnika.

Zato sam ostavila link da se procita pa tko razumije zakone i tko zeli citati, traziti, pitati itd.

----------


## leptirica82

Medo, nema riječi koje te mogu utješiti. Neizmjerno mi je žao. Ne mogu zamisliti tugu i bol.  :Sad:  Nakon sve muke, da se to dogodi.  :Sad:  

Što ti je dr. dao izvaditi od nalaza?

----------


## Medo2711

> Medo, nema riječi koje te mogu utješiti. Neizmjerno mi je žao. Ne mogu zamisliti tugu i bol.  Nakon sve muke, da se to dogodi.  
> 
> Što ti je dr. dao izvaditi od nalaza?


Hvala ti draga..tuga je tu,ali idemo dalje.
Sve od tromofolije pretrage i histeroskopiju.Dal je neko radio histeroskopiju?

----------


## LF2

Ja sam radila u Petrovoj. Ništa strašno, opća anestezija. Mislim da sam noć prije došla radi pripreme, drugi dan radili to i išla doma. 
Nešto su mi strugali kao da se bolje primi za sljedeći put. Meni osobno nije pomoglo, ali nije ni problem bio u maternici.

----------


## Medo2711

> Ja sam radila u Petrovoj. Ništa strašno, opća anestezija. Mislim da sam noć prije došla radi pripreme, drugi dan radili to i išla doma. 
> Nešto su mi strugali kao da se bolje primi za sljedeći put. Meni osobno nije pomoglo, ali nije ni problem bio u maternici.


Hvala,on hoce vidjeti unutrasnjost maternice.Vidim da je privatno jako skupo.Tako da cu dogovoriti odmah u Petrovoj sutra.

----------


## leptirica82

Ja radila prije kojih godinu i pol, dvije kad sam imala polip u maternici. Došla dan prije, idući dan opća anestezija i sad se ne sjećam jesam taj dan poslijepodne išla kući ili dan poslije histeroskopije ujutro. Radila na Sv. Duhu bila. Nije me poslije ništa bolilo. Bilo malo krvi, ali skroz malo.

----------


## branca_i

Medo2711, ja sam imala 5 histeroskopija. 3 puta sam radila privatno, i to 2 puta u Vilija - office bez ikakvih lijekova i anestezije. Bolilo me, ali zato jer sam imala po 9 polipa. Malo sam krvarila oba puta. Treći put u Cita s lokalnom anestezijom, bez kapi krvi i ništa boli. Našli su nekoliko polipa. Nakon par sati sjela za volan i vozila do Zadra. Zadnja dva puta sam radila u bolnici pod općom. Oba puta je bio po 1 polip. Bolilo, i krvarila dosta. Isti dan išla kući. Da sam bila pri novcima uvik bi išla privatno, ali eto nisam mogla. Meni su definitivno bolja iskustva kod privatnika i puno manje stresa. Nažalost ne mozemo uvik birati. A posebno mi koje prolazimo mpo pa nam novci samo nestaju i stalno nešto važemo...

----------


## Medo2711

Hvala na informacijama.Vidjela sam u Viliju da su najjeftiniji jos od svih.Ali ako vec imam pravo preko hzzo iskorist cu.Kako si rekla svi cuvamo novce za nikad neznas sta(mpo).Nisam bas da me se uspavljuje,bolje neka lokalna.Ali kako sam skuzila rade u bolnici uz opcu anasteziju.Muz mi radi kardigram na rebru.
Jel koja zna ako se ide u svojem trosku na Fet dok se ceka odobrenje hzzo,dali nam oni mogu vratiti novce?Ili je ono ides svojim novcima ili cekas hzzo...

----------


## Medo2711

Citam da se ona radi odmah poslje zavrsetka mesnstruacije jer je ovojnica tanka i da kao pretraga ne boli.Samo privatnici rade bez ili sa lokalnom.A bolnice bas ide opca anastezija.Ali mislim da zbog corone rade to isti dan i ides doma..E sad ja moram cekad pravu mengu i cekati smirivanje ovog krvarenja sta imam jer u zivotu nije toliko izlazilo iz mene..ugl horor  :Sad:

----------


## LaraLana

Medo ja nisam radila histeroskopiju ali da sam trebala isla bi privatno iz tog razloga sto privatnici to rade manje invazivno. Zato se u bolnici vecinom prenoci i ide pod opcu jer imaju drugaciji histeroskop vec privatnici i u bolnici rade dilataciju cerviksa da bi uopce mogli uci u maternici a privatnici to ne rade jer je histeroskop toliko tanak i to ti onda izgleda kao transfer.
Mislim da vrijedi svake lipe otici privatno a potom pristediti cerviks.

Jesi kontaktirala ivf polikliniku da vidis dal je dr. Strelec tamo? I oni rade "bettocchi histeroskopijiu"!

----------


## Medo2711

Hvala na savjetima,prespavama malo mislim da cemo si preustiti tu pretragu privatno.Vec nasla u Viliju,kako branca rekla da je bila.Oni su najpovoljniji od svih,pa cu to iskoristiti.Jer kod njih kosta 1600 kn,a svugdje ostali od 3000 kn pa nadalje.Nisam kotaktirala ivf kad mi se ovo sve desilo.I Podobnika kod dr.Alebica odgodila zbog svega.Jer nema potrebe.
Ja sam bila u Petrovoj sve se cisti tako da ocito necu ici na kiretrazu.Sutra moram izvaditi krvnu sliku i betu i idem na hitni prijam sam dogovoreno imam.

----------


## branca_i

Medo dobro si odlučila. Privatnik i bolnica u slučaju histeroskopije su nebo i zemlja. I stvarno je histeroskop kod privatnika uži i sve je manje bolno. Prije prve histeroskopije me upravo dr. iz bolnice savjetovao da obavim privatno jer sam nerotkinja i postoji opasnost da se ušće maternice proširi. U Vilija me operirao oba puta dr. Radončić. Medo, da si bliže Splitu definitivno bi ti predložila Cito jer mi je neusporedivo kod njih bilo bolje u odnosu na sve.

----------


## Medo2711

> Medo dobro si odlučila. Privatnik i bolnica u slučaju histeroskopije su nebo i zemlja. I stvarno je histeroskop kod privatnika uži i sve je manje bolno. Prije prve histeroskopije me upravo dr. iz bolnice savjetovao da obavim privatno jer sam nerotkinja i postoji opasnost da se ušće maternice proširi. U Vilija me operirao oba puta dr. Radončić. Medo, da si bliže Splitu definitivno bi ti predložila Cito jer mi je neusporedivo kod njih bilo bolje u odnosu na sve.


Jel vidim da je mucenje i citam po clancima bolje ici privatno.Kod kojeg dr. Isla u Vili ili mi je sve jedno.sad samo moram cekati pravu mengu i javiti se.Citala za cito,ali mi daleko nazalost...

----------


## branca_i

> Jel vidim da je mucenje i citam po clancima bolje ici privatno.Kod kojeg dr. Isla u Vili ili mi je sve jedno.sad samo moram cekati pravu mengu i javiti se.Citala za cito,ali mi daleko nazalost...


U Vilija sam išla kod dr. Radončića. On je još onda tamo radio. Sad ne znam kako je danas, s obzirom da ima svoju kliniku. Ako ti bude samo dijagnostička histeroskopija onda nemaš straha, neće te ništa boliti. Onda samo gledaju unutrašnjost maternice. Inače za taj office oni tamo nisu davali nikakve tablete ni lokalnu, a čitala sam da drugdje daju. Ti isto pitaj, makar da dobiješ za opuštanje nešto. Ipak trebaš biti mirna dok se to radi. Dr. Radončić je inače za to bio u to vrijeme najbolji, i oni su prvi imali office histeroskop u RH. A kako si i napisala, radi se obavezno na početku ciklusa dok je sluznica najtanja. I cervikalni brisevi moraju biti ok. To mi recimo u bolnici nikad nisu tražili, a ful je bitno da se ne unese kakva beštija dublje u maternicu!

----------


## Senka43

Medo,ja sam radila u septembru u Sistini.Dan pre do negde 20 sati mozes sve da jedes i pijes ali sam ja izbegavala.Onda ujutru u 7 dosla u kliniku.Pregledaju ti intimne delove-treba sve da je izdepilirano.Onda u operacionu.Totalna anestezija i samo sam cula da me neko zove i da dr kaze da je sve proslo super.Onda na intenzivnu i negde u 10 i 30 sam bila u obicnoj sobi.Primila 2 infuzije.Malo vode popila i oko 14 sati su hteli da ne otpuste ali sam ja pocela da povracam i onda sam bila tu do 18 sati.Ceo proces je kostao,sa sve analizama i pregledima pripreme,oko 1200 eura.Meni je krvarenje trajalo punih 10 dana a nekome traje dan-dva.Sutradan nisam imala bolove samo sam malo bila smucena od anestezije.To je otprilike to.Od tableta Progynova sam dobila naredni mens i otisla na kontrolu.Dr kaze sve je ok i sad cekamo da opet krenemo u naredni postupak

----------


## Medo2711

Hvala cure,a dr.Radosevica se puno cula.Da puno cura idu kod njega po forumima.Znaci na dobrom glasu je.Ja imsm briseve sve u redu.Sad cu ih nako ponavljati za mk.Meni bitno da prode sve ok i da je dolje sve ok.Sad krecemo u nove pobjede i u nove pretrage.Tako cure opet sa vama krecem i zelim svima uspjesnu 2021 i neka napokon neke lijepe vijesti budu na ovom forumu.I sto manje stresa i komplikacija. :Kiss:

----------


## Medo2711

> Medo,ja sam radila u septembru u Sistini.Dan pre do negde 20 sati mozes sve da jedes i pijes ali sam ja izbegavala.Onda ujutru u 7 dosla u kliniku.Pregledaju ti intimne delove-treba sve da je izdepilirano.Onda u operacionu.Totalna anestezija i samo sam cula da me neko zove i da dr kaze da je sve proslo super.Onda na intenzivnu i negde u 10 i 30 sam bila u obicnoj sobi.Primila 2 infuzije.Malo vode popila i oko 14 sati su hteli da ne otpuste ali sam ja pocela da povracam i onda sam bila tu do 18 sati.Ceo proces je kostao,sa sve analizama i pregledima pripreme,oko 1200 eura.Meni je krvarenje trajalo punih 10 dana a nekome traje dan-dva.Sutradan nisam imala bolove samo sam malo bila smucena od anestezije.To je otprilike to.Od tableta Progynova sam dobila naredni mens i otisla na kontrolu.Dr kaze sve je ok i sad cekamo da opet krenemo u naredni postupak


Zao mi je da si to prosla,zato ja hocu anasteziju izbjeci zbog ovakih cenarija.Dosta si platila to,onda ipak kod nas privatno jeftinije.Ali sta se mora,nije tesko.Ipak su to novci,a na prvom mjestu zdravlje.Jedva cekamo da krenes  :Smile:

----------


## sara79

Bozem me sacuvaj 1200 eura histeroskopija sa svim analizama. Al ga deru brate mili. Al sto ces..zena kad zeli dijete spreman si na sve pa tako i na ogromne cifre.
Netko je spomenu da im je i ivf postupak poskupio, da nije vise oko 1650 eura vec vise.
Bojim se da im se neke stvari neodbiju o glavu, ali vjerojatno im gazde dirigiraju...oni su  u vlasnistvu Turske.
Mislim takve cifre imati u Makedoniji a prosjecne placu su im smijesne...neznam dal su i oko 300 eura.

----------


## Bilbo-mali

2PN su valjane oplodjene jajne stanice. To znaci 2 Pro Nukleusa. 
Ako je 0 ili bilo koji drugi broj nevaljale su. 
Dakle, imate 4 jajne stanice sa 2PN tj koje su valjale.
C je brojbstanica
G je kvaliteta gdje je G1 najbolja kvaliteta.

 :Smile:

----------


## Senka43

> Bozem me sacuvaj 1200 eura histeroskopija sa svim analizama. Al ga deru brate mili. Al sto ces..zena kad zeli dijete spreman si na sve pa tako i na ogromne cifre.
> Netko je spomenu da im je i ivf postupak poskupio, da nije vise oko 1650 eura vec vise.
> Bojim se da im se neke stvari neodbiju o glavu, ali vjerojatno im gazde dirigiraju...oni su  u vlasnistvu Turske.
> Mislim takve cifre imati u Makedoniji a prosjecne placu su im smijesne...neznam dal su i oko 300 eura.


Da ne bi bilo zabune pogledala fakturu na kojoj pise histeroskopija 844,27,konsultacije tj pregledi 60,analize 60,koriscenje bolnicke sobe 130 eura,usluga prilikom placanja 4 eura,prevod fakture i otpusne liste na engleski(8×3) 24 eura.I kad se sve to sabere ispadne manje-vise 1200 i plus 100 eura za korona test.Mi sve placamo sami jer nam zdrastveno osiguranje nista ne pokriva ali sve je na dobrovoljnoj bazi.Ovo samo iznosim kao info.Mozda nekome zatreba pa da onako otprilike zna kakve su cene.Pozdrav svima❤❤❤

----------


## Bilbo-mali

Nisam znala da izdaju nalaze na engleskom i da se to naplacuje

----------


## sara79

Senka naravno da je dobrovoljno ali svejedno su cifre ogrome, ogromne. Za standarde dole i situaciju sorry....mnogo ljudi si to ne moze priustiti.
Hr je u EU i bez obzira na to i na prosjek place u privatnoj klinici ne kostaju toliko ni bolnicka soba, ni analiza a niti histeroskopija. Kad citam sto sve pise na fakturi podsjecaju me na Njemacku jer se kod njih i telefonski razgovor naplacuje ako su dali informaciju.
Pozdrav i tebi i sretno  :Heart:

----------


## LaraLana

Ja mislim da je Mia38 pisala da je sad ivf postupak 2000 eura. Ja kad sam isla u tih par godina su im isto neke stvari bile skuplje recimo davanje i.m injekcije, hormoni ali nisu bile ovoliko velika poskupljenja. Ivf im je bio oko 1650/1700 eura.
A netko od cura je isto pisao da su mu na zadnjem trecem postupku dali popust. Radio ivf stimulirani a naplatili su kao prirodni ivf. Prirodni je bio bar prije oko 600 ili 700 eura. Samo sam sad zaboravila tko je to pisao jer se zbilja puno pise u zadnje vrijeme.

Zao mi je cure da se evo do kraja godine nije dogodila jos niti jedna uspjesna trudnoca i neka ova 2020-ode sto prije i 2021-a vam bude puno uspjesnija.

----------


## Senka43

> Senka naravno da je dobrovoljno ali svejedno su cifre ogrome, ogromne. Za standarde dole i situaciju sorry....mnogo ljudi si to ne moze priustiti.
> Hr je u EU i bez obzira na to i na prosjek place u privatnoj klinici ne kostaju toliko ni bolnicka soba, ni analiza a niti histeroskopija. Kad citam sto sve pise na fakturi podsjecaju me na Njemacku jer se kod njih i telefonski razgovor naplacuje ako su dali informaciju.
> Pozdrav i tebi i sretno


Ma ne da su cene ogromne nego preogromne,uskoro ce i vazduh naplacivati hahha i slazem se s tobom oko svega sto si napisala.Dodala sam to da je sve dobrovoljno da neko ne pomisli ono tipa pa sto ide na tu kliniku ako joj je skupo ili tako nesto.Pozdrav❤❤❤

----------


## Alisa81

Pozdrav, ja sam nova na forumu. Budući da želim dijete, imam skoro 40, a nemam muškog partnera, odluka je pala na Makedoniju. U mailu su mi oz klinike prije 3 tjedna napisali da je ivf sada 2200 eura, ako nekoga zanima. Ostale cijene su onakve kakve ste vi ovdje naveli.

----------


## Bilbo-mali

..osobito kada netko mora ici na vise postupaka. To je ogromna svota

----------


## Bilbo-mali

Pozdrav,
nisam do sada pisala ali sam pratila vise foruma jer kada sam krenula u ovo nisam znala nista. Odradila sam svoj prvi ivf u Skopju ako nekome treba neki info. 
Vidim da pisete o cijenama, njima je finalni racun podjeljen u stavke i sad ovisi sta tko ima...
Ali ovo je ziasta skupi sport, osobito za one koji ga moraju ponavljati.

----------


## Inesz

Bilbo, dobro došla na forum.
Išla si sa svojim stanicama?
Kakvu si stimulaciju imala, kakav rezultat?

----------


## LaraLana

> Pozdrav, ja sam nova na forumu. Budući da želim dijete, imam skoro 40, a nemam muškog partnera, odluka je pala na Makedoniju. U mailu su mi oz klinike prije 3 tjedna napisali da je ivf sada 2200 eura, ako nekoga zanima. Ostale cijene su onakve kakve ste vi ovdje naveli.


Bolesno skupo, mislim ne znam sto se to dogadja da tako dizu cijene. Pa to je ako se nevaram oko 16 000 kn :/ bolesno

Bilbo sretno....da da svaka stavka za sebe pise i ima cijena. Ivf, pa punkcije sa anestezijom itd.

----------


## Bilbo-mali

> Bilbo, dobro došla na forum.
> Išla si sa svojim stanicama?
> Kakvu si stimulaciju imala, kakav rezultat?


Pokusavam odgovoriti ali mi ne ide. Izbrisalo je cijelu kobasicu koju sam napisala. 
Da, sa svojim js.... Stimulacija Gonal 225 9 dana s time da sam se zadnji 5 pored toga pikala i s Cetrotidama.  4js, 2PN-4 od cega su 2 vracena..

----------


## Bilbo-mali

Sam IVF je 101000 MKD, tu su neki ljekovi kojei se dobe prije transfera 1600 MKD... Zamrzavanje zametka je dodatno 49600 MKD...
Prije toga je bila punkcija IVF ISCI 26000 MKD, anestezija i anest.pregled 3550 +700 MKD (za 1-2 folikula je ne rade, ali sve vise od toga je po defaultu rade). Ja sam trebala dodatno gonala, tamo su u njihovoj apoteci nesto skuplji nego u apoteci u Zagorskoj - platila sam ih 10320 MKD, Cetrotide 2610 MKD. 
Nemam iskustva iz drugih klinika, ali oni su bili zaista predivni... Nadam se da ce se joa cura koje se dvoume ohrabriti

----------


## Bilbo-mali

A svima zelim ❤ sto prije prije

----------


## LaraLana

Bilbo napisi nam nesto o sebi, koliko godina imas? 
Koji dan su ti vratili embrije? Znaci ovo ti je prvi ivf do sad! 
Meni je prvi odmah uspio pa ti zelim isto  :Wink:

----------


## LaraLana

Pisala sam i ja cijene kakve su bile kod mene, ima tu negdje na temi, neda mi se sad traziti a ima i na forumu na drugim temama za samice. Dosta su poskupili.

----------


## Bilbo-mali

Moj je problem bio sto sam solo. 
Imam 41g, vec 3 godine se premisljam. Krivo mi je da sam se toliko premisljala, mislila sam ljubav ce doci.. Ali nije, eto...
Embrije su mi vratili drugi dan, lijepo su se dijelili

----------


## Bilbo-mali

> Pisala sam i ja cijene kakve su bile kod mene, ima tu negdje na temi, neda mi se sad traziti a ima i na forumu na drugim temama za samice. Dosta su poskupili.


Pa da, biti ce lakse curama koji se premisljaju osluciti...

----------


## Bilbo-mali

> Pisala sam i ja cijene kakve su bile kod mene, ima tu negdje na temi, neda mi se sad traziti a ima i na forumu na drugim temama za samice. Dosta su poskupili.


Tebi je ovo treca T?

----------


## Inesz

> Pokusavam odgovoriti ali mi ne ide. Izbrisalo je cijelu kobasicu koju sam napisala. 
> Da, sa svojim js.... Stimulacija Gonal 225 9 dana s time da sam se zadnji 5 pored toga pikala i s Cetrotidama.  4js, 2PN-4 od cega su 2 vracena..


Kad je beta? Imaš li zamrznute zametke?
Jesi radila hormonske pretrage? Kakva ti je zaliha jajnih stanica? 

Ti sigurno znaš i sama, ali zanima me jesu li s tobom liječnici diskutirali izglede za rođenje djeteta obzirom na životnu dob?

----------


## LaraLana

Nisam sad trudna. Imam dvije trudnoce ostvarene u Sistini. Prva s 35 punih a druga s 38 punih godina. Ja sam svoj cilj da postanem majka ostvarila i presretna sam. To je to od mene.
Da ne bude zabune oko cijena, znaci kad sam napisala da je ivf bio 1650 eura kad sam ja isla znaci to je sa svim, postupak, punkcija, anestezija, transfer.
Ima na 1-oj i 2-oj str.ove teme kad sam jos davno pisala.
I meni su oba puta vratili dvodnevne embrije.

----------


## Bilbo-mali

> Kad je beta? Imaš li zamrznute zametke?
> Jesi radila hormonske pretrage? Kakva ti je zaliha jajnih stanica? 
> 
> Ti sigurno znaš i sama, ali zanima me jesu li s tobom liječnici diskutirali izglede za rođenje djeteta obzirom na životnu dob?


Inesz test radim 31.12.

----------


## Bilbo-mali

Inesz ja napisala roman ali se objavilo samo 1 recenica, nemam pojma sta moram stisnuti

----------


## Bilbo-mali

Inesz od 4 opl.js, 2 su vratili, a 2 sam dala zamrznuti za slucaj da se ovi ne uhvate. 
Radili su mi pretrage prije posrupka i sve je bilo super, i bolje nego za moju dob. 
Ja sam se plasila IVF-a pa sam 2019 isla na obicnu inseminaciju. Kako nije uspijelo, dr.je rekao zasto gubim vrijeme i novac, niti jednog nemam na pretek. Najbolje uraditi IVF. Trebalo mi preko 1.5g da se odlucim. I sada mi je doslo grla i jednostavno sam skocila  :Smile:

----------


## Bilbo-mali

Predivno! Cestitam Lara! 
(Zbunio me tboj potpis)
Uf, to je super cijena... To je bez zamrzavanja bilo?

----------


## Inesz

Bilbo, 
izgleda da ponekad ne objavljuje cijelu poruku, već samo dio. Ne znam u čemu je kvaka. 
Ugl, sad se tvoji postovi objavljuju direktno, bez prethodnog odobrenja. Ali, to ionako piše u pravilima foruma i nema veze s ovim skraćivanjem poruka koje spominješ.

Koliki ti je AMH, jesu zamrznuli ti ona dva preostala embrija? Jesu ti prije postupka iznijeli izglede za uspjeh s vlastitim stanicama? Kad je beta?

----------


## Bilbo-mali

> Bilbo, 
> izgleda da ponekad ne objavljuje cijelu poruku, već samo dio. Ne znam u čemu je kvaka. 
> Ugl, sad se tvoji postovi objavljuju direktno, bez prethodnog odobrenja. Ali, to ionako piše u pravilima foruma i nema veze s ovim skraćivanjem poruka koje spominješ.
> 
> Koliki ti je AMH, jesu zamrznuli ti ona dva preostala embrija? Jesu ti prije postupka iznijeli izglede za uspjeh s vlastitim stanicama? Kad je beta?


Inesz uspijela sam gore objaviti post. 
2 su zamrznuta. Proje postupka su napravili sve neke testove koje su trebali i rrkli da je sv e super. Nisu mi iznijeli nikakve postotke uspijesnosti obzirom na moju dob. Svi su nalazi bili super pa nije bilo potrebe..  Naravno, rekli su da je bolje sto prije.. 
Ja ne znam sta je taj AMH i gdje to iscitam. Radila sam test na horomone, tamo?

----------


## Bilbo-mali

> Nisam sad trudna. Imam dvije trudnoce ostvarene u Sistini. Prva s 35 punih a druga s 38 punih godina. Ja sam svoj cilj da postanem majka ostvarila i presretna sam. To je to od mene.
> Da ne bude zabune oko cijena, znaci kad sam napisala da je ivf bio 1650 eura kad sam ja isla znaci to je sa svim, postupak, punkcija, anestezija, transfer.
> Ima na 1-oj i 2-oj str.ove teme kad sam jos davno pisala.
> I meni su oba puta vratili dvodnevne embrije.


Lara ti si imala 4opl.js i vracala 2 po 2? Iscitala sam negdje ali nisam sigurna. Je li ti ostalo materijala i sto si ucinila? Hvala ti.

----------


## Inesz

> Inesz uspijela sam gore objaviti post. 
> 2 su zamrznuta. Proje postupka su napravili sve neke testove koje su trebali i rrkli da je sv e super. Nisu mi iznijeli nikakve postotke uspijesnosti obzirom na moju dob. Svi su nalazi bili super pa nije bilo potrebe..  Naravno, rekli su da je bolje sto prije.. 
> Ja ne znam sta je taj AMH i gdje to iscitam. Radila sam test na horomone, tamo?


AMH – anti-Müllerov hormon - pokazatelj rezerve tj. preostalih jajnih stanica u jajnicima. 

Uobičajena je praksa pacijenticu obavijestiti o izgledima za uspjeh prije zahvata. Kod IVF-a ključni faktor koji određuje izglede za rođenje djeteta je dob žene. 

Zbilja me čudi da dr prije postupka koji uključuje hormonsku hiperstimulaciju jajnika, aspiraciju folikula i na koncu ukupnu cijenu veću od 3000 eura, sa ženom starijom od 40 godina nije razgovarao o izgledima za uspjeh.

Općenito kod 40+ izgledi za rođenje djeteta su ispod 10%. Ali, to sigurno i sama znaš...
Sretno!

----------


## Beti3

Pa, nemoj tako oštro Inesz! Svatko ima pravo na nadu.
A i 10% znači desetoro rođene djece na 100 postupaka. Nije to tako malo.

----------


## LaraLana

> Lara ti si imala 4opl.js i vracala 2 po 2? Iscitala sam negdje ali nisam sigurna. Je li ti ostalo materijala i sto si ucinila? Hvala ti.


http://forum.roda.hr/threads/80273-K...mrzlica/page10

Evo ovdje imaju oba moja protokola stimulacije. U prvom sam potrosila 2000 eura samo za lijekove i dobila 4 js. Sve se oplodile i 2 embrija vracena i uspjesna jednoplodna trudnoca. 2 embrija smrznuta...FET mi nije uspio, embriji oba su prezivjeli odmzavanje.

Drugi ivf tek od 5 dc krece stimulacija i dobila 3 js a da ne pricam koliko jeftinije mi je to bilo. 2 js su se oplodile i 2 embrija vracena...takodjer uspjesna jednoplodna trudnoca.

Meni ocito bolje odgovara friski transfer.
Ne znam zasto me je stavio u dugi protokol sa 6 Gonala dnevno odmah prvi ivf. Mislim znam da je zbog niskog AMH hormona al nisam imala bas toliko malo antralnih folikula. 8 ili 9 je rekao a ovaj protokol dugi cini mi se da mi je uspavao jajnike. Kasno su i krenuli rasti....11 punih dana imala stimulaciju....i tako.
Ali uspjelo je sve i to je najbitnije...financijski se jos oporavljam.

----------


## LaraLana

> Predivno! Cestitam Lara! 
> (Zbunio me tboj potpis)
> Uf, to je super cijena... To je bez zamrzavanja bilo?


Hvala! Ispod bete pisu godine rodjenja djece  :Smile: 
Da bez zamrzavanja. Kako mi je ostalo u sjecanju prva godina cuvanja embrija je bila 650 eura a kasnije je jeftinije druga godina, oko 250 eura. Bar je tad bilo kad sam ja prvi put isla u postupak 2014-te!

----------


## LaraLana

> AMH – anti-Müllerov hormon - pokazatelj rezerve tj. preostalih jajnih stanica u jajnicima. 
> 
> Uobičajena je praksa pacijenticu obavijestiti o izgledima za uspjeh prije zahvata. Kod IVF-a ključni faktor koji određuje izglede za rođenje djeteta je dob žene. 
> 
> Zbilja me čudi da dr prije postupka koji uključuje hormonsku hiperstimulaciju jajnika, aspiraciju folikula i na koncu ukupnu cijenu veću od 3000 eura, sa ženom starijom od 40 godina nije razgovarao o izgledima za uspjeh.
> 
> Općenito kod 40+ izgledi za rođenje djeteta su ispod 10%. Ali, to sigurno i sama znaš...
> Sretno!


Inesz biti cu slobodna pitati s koliko godina si se ti ostvarila kao majka?
U Vinogradskoj cini mi se i ono bila beta jako niska za dane transfera?

----------


## branca_i

Mislim da se većina nas cura i predobro upozna sa svim mogućim postocima uspješnosti u ovom jaaako teškom MPO postupku, posebno kod donacija. Većinom smo svjesne same sto mozemo očekivati. Mene osobno su doktori već u RH upozorili da mi je svaki mjesec bitan. Ali isto tako da je i svaka žena jedinstvena i svoja priča. Ja iako imam punih 40 godina, po doktorima sto u RH, ali i u Mk, imam jajnike kao u cure od 20 godina, sa hrpetinom antralnih i dobrim amh. Na stimulaciju uvijek odgovorim više nego dobro. Ali sam svojih godina itekako svjesna i od njih ne mogu pobjeći. I mozda sam upravo ja "krivac" za do sad sve neuspjehe postupaka. Ali idem dalje i pokušavam naći nadu i pozitivu u borbi dalje... Iskreno negative nam ne treba.... Niti jednoj od nas ovdje... Realnosti smo, smatram, itekako svjesne!

----------


## Inesz

Ma, ovdje nije tema naše godine, one su takve kave jesu i svatko tko je u postupcima ima ista nadanja i želje. 

Kako nisam u postupcima, mogu zadržati kritički odnos prema informacijama koje forumašice ovdje pišu, a kao administratorica foruma i na koncu na temelju profesionalnih i volonterskih znanja te iskustva, imam potrebu reagirati.

Ne, nije u redu kada liječnik prije postupka ne razgovara sa ženom od 41 godinu koja u postupak ide s vlastitim stanicama i plaća muški genetski materijal, koji su izgledi za uspjeh povezani uz dob žene. 

Također, nije ni tema moj IVF postupak od prije 10 godina u hrvatskoj bolnici. Ali, da, na mojih malo više od 40 godina, AMH od 24 pmol/L i FSH od 6,5 I.J., oba liječnika i embriolog u postupku imali su potrebu informirati me kao pacijenticu o povezanosti dobi i izgleda za rođenje djeteta.

----------


## sara79

Inesz a kako npr ti kao administratorica foruma i na temelju profesionalnih i volonterskih znanja nisi reagirala na uvoz spermatozoida iz Danske u Hr i odradjenog ivf postupka doniranim stanicama? To je dozvoljeno u Hrvatskoj?

----------


## Beti3

> Inesz a kako npr ti kao administratorica foruma i na temelju profesionalnih i volonterskih znanja nisi reagirala na uvoz spermatozoida iz Danske u Hr i odradjenog ivf postupka doniranim stanicama? To je dozvoljeno u Hrvatskoj?


Forumašica je napisala da je sama stavila spermu u svoju vaginu. Nije bio riječ ni o kakvom IVF postupku.

----------


## Argente

Da, i ja sam tako skužila iz “self help aplikacije, ako me razumijete”. 
Ovaj tramak po klinikama je bio sa smrznutim spermijima od muža do kojih su naknadno došli punkcijom testisa.

----------


## Bilbo-mali

> AMH – anti-Müllerov hormon - pokazatelj rezerve tj. preostalih jajnih stanica u jajnicima. 
> 
> Uobičajena je praksa pacijenticu obavijestiti o izgledima za uspjeh prije zahvata. Kod IVF-a ključni faktor koji određuje izglede za rođenje djeteta je dob žene. 
> 
> Zbilja me čudi da dr prije postupka koji uključuje hormonsku hiperstimulaciju jajnika, aspiraciju folikula i na koncu ukupnu cijenu veću od 3000 eura, sa ženom starijom od 40 godina nije razgovarao o izgledima za uspjeh.
> 
> Općenito kod 40+ izgledi za rođenje djeteta su ispod 10%. Ali, to sigurno i sama znaš...
> Sretno!


Mislim da smo se krivo sporazumijele. Dr.je trazio da napravim razne nalaze. Nakon sto sam sve obavila, posjeo me i objasnio kako stvari stoje. Da su tu godine, rezerve su manje, ovo ono.. Objasnio mi je i da obzirom na moju dob nema smisla gubiti vrijeme i novac na inseminaciji koju sam ja jako forsirala jer me nilo starh stimulacija. Jasno je bilo iz razgovora da su sanse ogranicene. Ali pogledavsi nalaze i moj uzv i one neke prohodnosti i cuda rekao je da imamo super polaziste. Ali ne, nije mi dao nikakav broj u smislu postotka... Mislim, meni je sve jasno sto je rekao. Nisam niti ocekivala neki postotak, niti mi se to cini realno. 
Ali da, sve mi je bilo jasno. Mislim ja sam vadila hormone u vise navrata jer je u svakom trenu zelio znati kako stojimo i prilagoditi stimilaciju. Ja sam inace skepticna, ali ne osjecam se dovedeno u zabludu. Bas zato jer sam svjesna situacije sam zamrza 2 embrija i jos jedna straw...

----------


## Bilbo-mali

Ja nisam dugo u IVF vodama, ovo mi je prvi put.. Tako da ne baratam svim pojmovima kao vi.. :/ Ali vjerujem gin.i dr.mpo kada kazu da su nalazi ok. I kad sam ih ja gledala sve mi se cinilo u onim zadanim intervalima... 
Evo nasla sam AMH 13.9 pmol/L

----------


## Bilbo-mali

Lara Mrak, mrak kako je sve lijepo uspijelo odmah ❤

----------


## Bilbo-mali

> Ma, ovdje nije tema naše godine, one su takve kave jesu i svatko tko je u postupcima ima ista nadanja i želje. 
> 
> Kako nisam u postupcima, mogu zadržati kritički odnos prema informacijama koje forumašice ovdje pišu, a kao administratorica foruma i na koncu na temelju profesionalnih i volonterskih znanja te iskustva, imam potrebu reagirati.
> 
> Ne, nije u redu kada liječnik prije postupka ne razgovara sa ženom od 41 godinu koja u postupak ide s vlastitim stanicama i plaća muški genetski materijal, koji su izgledi za uspjeh povezani uz dob žene. 
> 
> Također, nije ni tema moj IVF postupak od prije 10 godina u hrvatskoj bolnici. Ali, da, na mojih malo više od 40 godina, AMH od 24 pmol/L i FSH od 6,5 I.J., oba liječnika i embriolog u postupku imali su potrebu informirati me kao pacijenticu o povezanosti dobi i izgleda ta rođenje djeteta.


Meni je zaista zao, nisam bila svjesna da sam ostavila dojam da dr.samnom nije razgovarao i uputio me u stanje stvari i ocekivanja. Bila sam u nekoliko klinika u fazi trazenja klinike. Napravila sve pretrage koje su trazili. Sa svakim nakon toga razgovarala o mogucnostima zaceca i realnim opcijama nacina ostvarivanja istog.

----------


## Bilbo-mali

> Mislim da se većina nas cura i predobro upozna sa svim mogućim postocima uspješnosti u ovom jaaako teškom MPO postupku, posebno kod donacija. Većinom smo svjesne same sto mozemo očekivati. Mene osobno su doktori već u RH upozorili da mi je svaki mjesec bitan. Ali isto tako da je i svaka žena jedinstvena i svoja priča. Ja iako imam punih 40 godina, po doktorima sto u RH, ali i u Mk, imam jajnike kao u cure od 20 godina, sa hrpetinom antralnih i dobrim amh. Na stimulaciju uvijek odgovorim više nego dobro. Ali sam svojih godina itekako svjesna i od njih ne mogu pobjeći. I mozda sam upravo ja "krivac" za do sad sve neuspjehe postupaka. Ali idem dalje i pokušavam naći nadu i pozitivu u borbi dalje... Iskreno negative nam ne treba.... Niti jednoj od nas ovdje... Realnosti smo, smatram, itekako svjesne!


Sretno  :Smile:  Samo hrabro

----------


## Bilbo-mali

> Medo ovo ti znaci da su embriji na 3 dan 8-stanicni i 7 -stanicni. Po dva. Ove oznake G1 i G2 je meni Boban rekao tocno sto je al sam ti ja to zaboravila. Ako nije nesto povezano s fragmentacijama pa su to ocjene. Al nemoj me sto posto uzeti za rijec.
> Ovo za stanice sam sto posto sigurna.
> I kod mene je tako pisalo samo na drugi dan 4CG1 i 5CG2.


G oznacava kvalitetu gdje je G1 najbolja kvaliteta.
PN je oznaka za pronukelus, oplodjenu js. Valjana oplodjena js mora imati 2 pronukleusa (2PN) - jedan od js., drugi od spermija.  Stanice koje imaju bilokju drugu brojku ispred PN nisu valjane. Dakle, 0PN, 3PN su nevaljale.

----------


## LaraLana

Bilbo hvala na objasnjenju, jednostavno nemozes sve zapamtiti a i bilo je to vec davno.

Nedaj se obeshrabriti. Netko moze i super savrsene nalaze imati i da ne dolazi do trudnoce niti prirodne niti putem ivf. Pravilo je da pravila nema. Ja sam imala jako lose nalaze i dosta su cure tu burno reagirale na forumu, ali kako god do trudnoce je doslo. Tesko da bi me netko u Hr s tako visokim FSH uzeo uopce u postupak. Ja nista nisam znala, vjerojatno su mi se mnoge i smijale.

Amh hormon....2013-te se malo gdje u Hr uopce moglo testirati i nasi dr su na njega odmahivali rukom ako se nevaram. Vjerovali su antralnim folikulima, uzv i odnos fsh i lh. Ja sam svoj vadila u Synlabu tada prije 7 godina i to su odredjen dan imali kad su vadili pa su javljali zenama jer mozes bilo kojeg dana ciklusa i prikupljeni uzorci su se slali u Njemacku pa sam tako par dana taj nalaz cekala. Sad ga radi svaka bolnica. Tad je jedino mozda mozda Vinogradska radila.

Ako sam sta tu na forumu naucila je dok god dobijes ok broj js i one se oplode i lijepo dijele, i ako su ti embriji bez fragmentacija treba pokusati sa vlastitim js. Vidi biolog kakve su ti js jer radi s njima.

Svakakvih prica ima a jedna forumasica Nabla je davno navela primjere s visokim FSH a da su spontano ostale trudne. Ako to nadjem ostavit cu ti link da procitas.

Koji si dan od transfera? Transfer je nulti dan!

----------


## Bilbo-mali

> Bilbo hvala na objasnjenju, jednostavno nemozes sve zapamtiti a i bilo je to vec davno.
> 
> Nedaj se obeshrabriti. Netko moze i super savrsene nalaze imati i da ne dolazi do trudnoce niti prirodne niti putem ivf. Pravilo je da pravila nema. Ja sam imala jako lose nalaze i dosta su cure tu burno reagirale na forumu, ali kako god do trudnoce je doslo. Tesko da bi me netko u Hr s tako visokim FSH uzeo uopce u postupak. Ja nista nisam znala, vjerojatno su mi se mnoge i smijale.
> 
> Amh hormon....2013-te se malo gdje u Hr uopce moglo testirati i nasi dr su na njega odmahivali rukom ako se nevaram. Vjerovali su antralnim folikulima, uzv i odnos fsh i lh. Ja sam svoj vadila u Synlabu tada prije 7 godina i to su odredjen dan imali kad su vadili pa su javljali zenama jer mozes bilo kojeg dana ciklusa i prikupljeni uzorci su se slali u Njemacku pa sam tako par dana taj nalaz cekala. Sad ga radi svaka bolnica. Tad je jedino mozda mozda Vinogradska radila.
> 
> Ako sam sta tu na forumu naucila je dok god dobijes ok broj js i one se oplode i lijepo dijele, i ako su ti embriji bez fragmentacija treba pokusati sa vlastitim js. Vidi biolog kakve su ti js jer radi s njima.
> 
> Svakakvih prica ima a jedna forumasica Nabla je davno navela primjere s visokim FSH a da su spontano ostale trudne. Ako to nadjem ostavit cu ti link da procitas.
> ...


Hvala za potporu, Lara.
ET je bio u petak. Danas je onda 2dan. 
Cijeli ovaj put je bio tako neizvjestan, sve vi to znate kako bude...
Otisla sam u Sistinu 9dc sva malo obeshrabrena. 
U HR smo pratili folikule i 4dc su se izdvojila 2 vodeca, bilo je jos 2 manja ali ih je dr.otpisala. 6dc u HR dr.kaze da je samo jedan vodeci... Doslo mi je da ne idem nigdje, da uopce ne idem u postupak. Ali bila sam vec na terapiji i otisla sam. 9dc u Sistini imam 4 folikula dobre velicine i tu sam se pocela nadati da ima sanse..

Burno reagirale? 
A mislim zasto? Mozemo mi pratiti razne statistike, ali na kraju nikada ne znas hdje si u skli postotka koji ti je netko dao. I da je sansa 65% ako si u onih drugi 35% jeziga za tebe je to 100% fail. Samo ne treba odustati.

----------


## branca_i

Bilbo, upravo kako LaraLana piše, pravilo je da pravila nema. Drzim ti fige  :fige:  U ovim danima čekanja bete budi što više pozitivna i ne gubi nadu.  :Heart: 
A mi definitivo moramo nastojat vjerovat doktorima i embriolozima jer u protivnom sve ovo nema smisla.

----------


## LaraLana

https://kutak.forumotion.com/t580-tr...-i-povisen-fsh

Evo nasla sam. Ima par cura s roda foruma. U svakom slucaju zanimljivo.

P.S. ne znaju svi dr vidjeti i izmjeriti folikule. I super da nisi odustala. Najbolje je dole kod njih sto ranije biti bas iz eto tih razloga i da si ne pravis stres.

----------


## Bilbo-mali

Hvala vam, cure  :grouphug: 
Tu smo da damo sve od sebe s onime sta trenutno imamo. I da se ne obeshrabrimo, samo pozitivo!
Slazem se, Branca. 
To se velike stvari i nisu za zez.. 
U kojoj si ti fazi?

----------


## branca_i

> Hvala vam, cure 
> Tu smo da damo sve od sebe s onime sta trenutno imamo. I da se ne obeshrabrimo, samo pozitivo!
> Slazem se, Branca. 
> To se velike stvari i nisu za zez.. 
> U kojoj si ti fazi?


Ja sam mislila sad s ovim ciklusom krenut u prirodni fet. Ali kako su uveli propusnice i pitanje je kako će voziti busevi i avioni, mislim da ću odustati. 2. dan ciklusa mi je i pretpostavljam da bi doli trebala biti negdi oko nove godine za transfer. Dr. L mi je nakon zadnjeg neuspjelog ivf-a dao da napravim genetske i imunološke pretrage. Danas ću dignuti još nalaze za trombofiliju jer sam još samo njih čekala, pa ću se javiti dr. L da vidim sto on kaže. Da nisu zakomplicirali sa ovim putovanjima išla bi, a sad se još dvoumim. Previše se zakompliciralo. Kad si se ti vratila u RH? Jesi morala imati pcr?

----------


## Bilbo-mali

> Ja sam mislila sad s ovim ciklusom krenut u prirodni fet. Ali kako su uveli propusnice i pitanje je kako će voziti busevi i avioni, mislim da ću odustati. 2. dan ciklusa mi je i pretpostavljam da bi doli trebala biti negdi oko nove godine za transfer. Dr. L mi je nakon zadnjeg neuspjelog ivf-a dao da napravim genetske i imunološke pretrage. Danas ću dignuti još nalaze za trombofiliju jer sam još samo njih čekala, pa ću se javiti dr. L da vidim sto on kaže. Da nisu zakomplicirali sa ovim putovanjima išla bi, a sad se još dvoumim. Previše se zakompliciralo. Kad si se ti vratila u RH? Jesi morala imati pcr?


Ma da ova korona nam samo dodatno komplicora stvari. Za ulazak u MA nije trebalo kada sam isla, prije 10 dana. U HR sam se vratila u petak, trebao je test ili te stave u samoizolaciju dok ne napravis test i posaljes im pa ti skinu samo izolaciju. Ili ako vec imas test, jos bolje. Ja ga nisam imala... 
Ja sam dr.L puno vjerovala, to je vazno u postupku.. 
Drzim fige.

----------


## LaraLana

> Lara ti si imala 4opl.js i vracala 2 po 2? Iscitala sam negdje ali nisam sigurna. Je li ti ostalo materijala i sto si ucinila? Hvala ti.


Bilbo vidim da ti nisam napisala za materijal. Ostalo mi je bilo za jos jednom. Mozes ga dati unistiti, pokloniti klinici za istrazivanja i jos jedna opcija je bila. Nakon rodjenja drugog djeteta sam otisla dole kod njih jer se trebaju papiri potpisati za sto se odlucis.
Tako da to sam rijesila i vise nemam da ne placam cuvanje bezveze.

----------


## LaraLana

I da, ok ti je raditi betu 12 dan od transfera. I ja sam..10 dan sam imala pozitivan test, onaj super osjetljivi Gravignost ultra od 10 miu. Imas i Geratherm test.

----------


## LaraLana

Branca zao mi je sto ti sad ovo sve remeti planove al se nadam da ce se uskoro sve ovo malo smiriti  :Heart:

----------


## Medo2711

> Predivno


Sretno,cekamo lijepe vijesti. :Smile:

----------


## Medo2711

> Ja sam mislila sad s ovim ciklusom krenut u prirodni fet. Ali kako su uveli propusnice i pitanje je kako će voziti busevi i avioni, mislim da ću odustati. 2. dan ciklusa mi je i pretpostavljam da bi doli trebala biti negdi oko nove godine za transfer. Dr. L mi je nakon zadnjeg neuspjelog ivf-a dao da napravim genetske i imunološke pretrage. Danas ću dignuti još nalaze za trombofiliju jer sam još samo njih čekala, pa ću se javiti dr. L da vidim sto on kaže. Da nisu zakomplicirali sa ovim putovanjima išla bi, a sad se još dvoumim. Previše se zakompliciralo. Kad si se ti vratila u RH? Jesi morala imati pcr?


Nadam se da ce se smiriti situacija.Ali ja mislim da mi imamo pravo jer se ide zbog medicinskog razloga.Tako da ja mislim da je avionom najbolja opcija.Naravno da ako ce vam pasati.Jel muz radio kardiogram?Koje si tocno pretrage radila?ako ti nije proglem napisati.Nemoras mi pisat za trobofoliju.Hvala ti... :Kiss:

----------


## branca_i

Medo, muz ne treba ništa jer smo donacija sjemena.
Sad sam definitivno provjerila i buseva mi nema za doći do Zg u vrijeme kad bi mi trebalo. CA je isto otkazala jedan let, a sve prije i posli mi ne paše. Ima AirSerbia i čak nisu skupi, ali opet je problem bus. Ma što je tu je, ne moze na silu.... Ići ću u 1.mj...barem se nadam da će biti lakše s javnim prijevozom i propusnicama.

----------


## Medo2711

> Medo, muz ne treba ništa jer smo donacija sjemena.
> Sad sam definitivno provjerila i buseva mi nema za doći do Zg u vrijeme kad bi mi trebalo. CA je isto otkazala jedan let, a sve prije i posli mi ne paše. Ima AirSerbia i čak nisu skupi, ali opet je problem bus. Ma što je tu je, ne moze na silu.... Ići ću u 1.mj...barem se nadam da će biti lakše s javnim prijevozom i propusnicama.


Brzo je 1 mj,nemoj naravno siliti.Nista necemo dobiti sa tim.Do 8.1 su epropusnice.Tako da ce biti lakse vec.Aha,sory malo sam jos sva izvan sebe...sad skuzila zasto bi to vadili  :Undecided:

----------


## branca_i

Medo2711, kako se osjećaš? Jesi vadila krv i bila na pregledu ?

----------


## Medo2711

> Medo2711, kako se osjećaš? Jesi vadila krv i bila na pregledu ?


Jesam,beta pada naravno.Krva slika dobra osim sto su leukociti snizeni.Srecom sve otislo iz mene.Zadnji cuk sam imala u petak kad je sve izaslo.Napokon prestala krvariti.Cekamo novu mengu.Ocito sve od toga i stresa.Ja se osjecam ok,ali u sebi jako lose.U 1 mj idem kod dr.da mi ispuni papire za hzzo.Do tad cu raditi sve nalaze sta ima i priremit se za opet.

----------


## branca_i

Medo2711, drago mi je da si bolje. Sad korak po korak, i iz dana u dan. Nadam se da nas sve čeka sreća na kraju. Ova godina je u svakom pogledu bila strašna i ne ponovila se više...

----------


## Medo2711

> Medo2711, drago mi je da si bolje. Sad korak po korak, i iz dana u dan. Nadam se da nas sve čeka sreća na kraju. Ova godina je u svakom pogledu bila strašna i ne ponovila se više...


Naravno,trebat ce vremena.Ne ponovila se ova godina.Idemo u lijepsu 2021.

----------


## Inesz

> Pa, nemoj tako oštro Inesz! Svatko ima pravo na nadu.
> A i 10% znači desetoro rođene djece na 100 postupaka. Nije to tako malo.


Slažem se. Nada je ono što svatko treba i gaji u sebi. Nitko to ne spori.
Razumijevanja, podrške, dobrih želja dobije se na ovom forumu. Znači to puno i velika je vrijednost ove zajednice.

Ali, ovaj forum ima informativni i edukativni karakter, pa je ovdje važno je istaknuti kako je dio etične medicinske prakse, ujedno i pravo svakog pacijenta - pravo na obaviještenost.

Ako nitko od liječnika prije postupka pacijentu ne izloži medicinsku procjenu ishoda postupka i izgleda za uspjeh, to jasno treba istaknuti kao veliki propust liječnika i klinike i kao povredu prava pacijenata. 

Ovdje je osobito to važno istaknuti jer mnogi parovi/žene plaćaju za zahvate u području reproduktivne medicine, izrazito velike svote novaca, a o uloženim snagama, vremenu, emocijama i svim drugim nematerijalnim resursima nije potrebno ni pisati.

----------


## Bilbo-mali

> Jesam,beta pada naravno.Krva slika dobra osim sto su leukociti snizeni.Srecom sve otislo iz mene.Zadnji cuk sam imala u petak kad je sve izaslo.Napokon prestala krvariti.Cekamo novu mengu.Ocito sve od toga i stresa.Ja se osjecam ok,ali u sebi jako lose.U 1 mj idem kod dr.da mi ispuni papire za hzzo.Do tad cu raditi sve nalaze sta ima i priremit se za opet.


Medo  :grouphug:

----------


## Bilbo-mali

Hvala, cure
Klara 10nt? Uuuuu pa to je brzo!

----------


## LaraLana

> Hvala, cure
> Klara 10nt? Uuuuu pa to je brzo!


Da da, 10 dan nakon transfera  :Smile:

----------


## LaraLana

Bilbo ti si u izolaciji ili?
Ako da imas online ljekarne pa si mozes test naruciti kad se odlucis raditi. Samo pouzdane i super osjetljive od 10 miu.

----------


## Bilbo-mali

> Bilbo ti si u izolaciji ili?
> Ako da imas online ljekarne pa si mozes test naruciti kad se odlucis raditi. Samo pouzdane i super osjetljive od 10 miu.


Jesam Lara, ali narucila sam se za PCR sutra da skinem izolaciju. Moram raditi..  
Bas sam maloprije gledala Gravignost i bas te htijedoh pitati koji.. Mini, duo i neki ultra ili tako nesto..

----------


## Bilbo-mali

I kako ste vi podnosile terapiju nakon ET, sto ste dobile? 
Imam do testa terapiju utrogestana, estrofema i dekortina... I folna, kalcij i c vitamin sve posebno.. Puno mi se cini, apsorbira li tijelo uopce ista od toga ili sve ispisam  :Unsure:

----------


## LaraLana

> Jesam Lara, ali narucila sam se za PCR sutra da skinem izolaciju. Moram raditi..  
> Bas sam maloprije gledala Gravignost i bas te htijedoh pitati koji.. Mini, duo i neki ultra ili tako nesto..


Gravignost ultra....mini i duo (to je isto samo je duo 2 kom.) su ti 25 miu osjetljivost a ultra ti je 10 miu i zato je i skuplji. Imas i Geratherm test, imale su ga gradske ljekarne i farmacia pa vidi. On je jeftiniji, oko 40- ak kn.

Ja sam od terapije imala u prvoj Crinone gel, estrofem i aspirin, Femibion prenatale.

U drugoj Utrogestan, estrofem, aspirin i femibion.
U obe trudnoce estrofem mi je ukinut s otkucajem srca a progesteron i aspirin do punih 12 tjedana.
Na Crinone gel sam odreagirala crvenilom pa su mi promjenili na Utrogestan.
Vit c ispisas visak.

----------


## branca_i

Cure, došli su mi nalazi genetskih analiza i imunoloških ispitivanja i sve je ok, osim PAI-1 - heterozigot 4G/5G. Javila sam se dr. L i dogovorili smo Fet u sljedećem ciklusu. Rekao mi je da ću onda pratit ovulaciju i da ćemo dogovoriti kad ću početi sa Clexane 40 te kad će biti transfer. Sjećam se da mi je socijalna ginek. rekla nedavno da mi Clexane ne moze dati jer da je na bolničkoj listi. Što mislite da li da se javim ginekologu u bolnici koji je i specijalist za mpo? Pretpostavljam da mi ga u apoteci neće dati bez recepta.... A i koja je cijena inače? Čitala sam da ima i injekcija i tableta. Dr. L je rekao da ovaj poremećaj zahtjeva u slučaju trudnoće heparin. Sestra mi je obe trudnoće uzimala heparin, srećom uspješno. Imate kakav savjet oko Clexane....

----------


## LF2

Ne ide na uputnicu. Javi svom mpo i dobit ćeš od transfera do bete preko njega. 
Ukoliko se ostvari trudnoća morat ćeš dobiti odobrenje od povjerenstva da ih uzimaš cijelu trudnoću i nakon nje (ja moram šest tjedana nakon poroda). To povjerenstvo uključuje i odobrenje od hematologa di ćeš morati ići na razgovor.
Tako sam ja. Liječila sam se u Petrovoj, kod hematologa išla na Rebro. Odobrenje dobila za dan dva. Ne znam kako je drugdje.
Za tablete iskreno ne znam. Ja uzimam Clexane 0.4, tako sam za svaki postupak.
To je niskomolekularni heparin koji ne dolazi do djeteta tako da ne škodi bebi.
Ja sam imala jedan homozigot, drugi heterozigot... hematolog je rekao da to inače nije za terapiju ali zbog moje obiteljske anamneze kao.... Isto to su mi rekli i prije 5 godina da nisam za heparin ali sam se izborila sama preko obiteljske anamneze.

----------


## branca_i

LF2, hvala na odgovoru i savjetu. Probat ću se naručit kod dr. u bolnici pa vidjet za clexane. On je mpo dr. iako u Zd ne rade ivf već samo inseminacije (zato mi nije mogao ni zahtjev za Mk ispuniti). On će mi folekulometrije, nadam se, odraditi prije feta.
Koliko sam uspjela pročitati neki za ovaj poremećaj ne daju ništa, ali ja ću nastojat slušati dr. L. I ne prepuštati ništa slučaju... 
LF2, kako je bebica?  :Heart:

----------


## Lotala

Pozdrav svima u grupi,

ja imam pitanje za žene samice,
dva puta sam bila na fetu blaste,
prvi fet dvije blaste i rezultat negativ,
drugi put jedna i opet isto.
navodno nitko ne zna zašto se to događa. 
ne znam ima li smisla više uopće pokušavati jer me ovo baš izmučilo. a sa ginekološke strane moje je sve u redu i donor je kvalitetan, ali ne dolazi do oplodnje (nezna se zašto)
imate li vi od donora profil jesu li vam ga dostavili i ako je neka bila u sličnoj situaciji dali nakon feta dobijete sliku ultrazvuka?

----------


## LF2

> LF2, hvala na odgovoru i savjetu. Probat ću se naručit kod dr. u bolnici pa vidjet za clexane. On je mpo dr. iako u Zd ne rade ivf već samo inseminacije (zato mi nije mogao ni zahtjev za Mk ispuniti). On će mi folekulometrije, nadam se, odraditi prije feta.
> Koliko sam uspjela pročitati neki za ovaj poremećaj ne daju ništa, ali ja ću nastojat slušati dr. L. I ne prepuštati ništa slučaju... 
> LF2, kako je bebica?


Tako i treba, meni je svaka druga rečenica, s kim god da pričala bila "ne želim ništa prepustiti slučaju". 
Beba je super. Napunili mjesec dana  :Smile:

----------


## Inesz

> Pozdrav svima u grupi,
> 
> ja imam pitanje za žene samice,
> dva puta sam bila na fetu blaste,
> prvi fet dvije blaste i rezultat negativ,
> drugi put jedna i opet isto.
> navodno nitko ne zna zašto se to događa. 
> ne znam ima li smisla više uopće pokušavati jer me ovo baš izmučilo. a sa ginekološke strane moje je sve u redu i donor je kvalitetan, ali ne dolazi do oplodnje (nezna se zašto)
> imate li vi od donora profil jesu li vam ga dostavili i ako je neka bila u sličnoj situaciji dali nakon feta dobijete sliku ultrazvuka?


Lotala, dobro došla na forum.

IVF je takav, u najboljim slučajevima uspijeva 1 od 4 transfera. 
Imala si blastociste, znači da dolazi do oplodnje i transfera. To je već značajno.
Napiši nam nešto o postupcima koje si prošla - kakva terapija je bila, koliko jajnih stanica si dobila, koliko embrija...

----------


## LaraLana

> Pozdrav svima u grupi,
> 
> ja imam pitanje za žene samice,
> dva puta sam bila na fetu blaste,
> prvi fet dvije blaste i rezultat negativ,
> drugi put jedna i opet isto.
> navodno nitko ne zna zašto se to događa. 
> ne znam ima li smisla više uopće pokušavati jer me ovo baš izmučilo. a sa ginekološke strane moje je sve u redu i donor je kvalitetan, ali ne dolazi do oplodnje (nezna se zašto)
> imate li vi od donora profil jesu li vam ga dostavili i ako je neka bila u sličnoj situaciji dali nakon feta dobijete sliku ultrazvuka?


Lotala vidim pises bila si na FET-u blastica? Jel to bio odgodjen transfer ili sam krivo skuzila? Ako si imala transfer u tom ciklusu u kojem si bila u stimulaciji to se zove ET! FET je kad si imala smrznute embrije, odmrznu i imas transfer.
Jesi sto radila od pretraga pa kazes da je sve u redu?
Kako god do oplodnje je doslo i vidim da si 3 blastociste imala. U prosjeku od 10 blastocista 3 do 4 ce se iplantirati i to ti nitko nemoze reci tocno iz kojeg razloga.

Da ja sam sve procitala o svom donoru i dobila sam slike uzv nakon transfera.
Ako te jos nesto zanima pitaj ako mogu pomoci.

----------


## branca_i

> Tako i treba, meni je svaka druga rečenica, s kim god da pričala bila "ne želim ništa prepustiti slučaju". 
> Beba je super. Napunili mjesec dana


 :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## Lotala

Hvala na odgovoru Inesz,

nemam je neku dijagnozu nego sam se odlučila na ovo jer sam htjela ostvariti majčinstvo, kada već nisam uspjela partnera životnog naći.
terapija je  bila sa gonalima i decapeptil, malo sam pričekala pa sam se odlućila za FET,
stvarno, stvarno sam vjerovala da ću uspjeti...kad ono, očito promašaj i baš me pogodilo...

----------


## Lotala

> Lotala vidim pises bila si na FET-u blastica? Jel to bio odgodjen transfer ili sam krivo skuzila? Ako si imala transfer u tom ciklusu u kojem si bila u stimulaciji to se zove ET! FET je kad si imala smrznute embrije, odmrznu i imas transfer.
> Jesi sto radila od pretraga pa kazes da je sve u redu?
> Kako god do oplodnje je doslo i vidim da si 3 blastociste imala. U prosjeku od 10 blastocista 3 do 4 ce se iplantirati i to ti nitko nemoze reci tocno iz kojeg razloga.
> 
> Da ja sam sve procitala o svom donoru i dobila sam slike uzv nakon transfera.
> Ako te jos nesto zanima pitaj ako mogu pomoci.


Hvala na odgovorui LaraLana,

da bio je odgođen transfer (FET).
pretrage sam one klasične obavila što se traži prije postupka jer nisam imala neku zdravstvenu dijagnozu jer sam se odlučila na ovo zbog toga da ostvarim majčinstvo, bez obzira što nemam partnera.
jesi li ti sama pitala da ti dadu sliku jer ja nisam dobila sliku sa ultrazvuka niti prvi niti drugi   put, pa sam mislila da je to takva procedura kad mi nitko ništa negovori..
bojim se sada opet iz početka raditi cijelu stimulaciju jer mi je sav taj trud (sve je išlo onako kako treba pa i embrioni su bili uredni) i zato mi je sve to kroz što sam prolazila teško palo s obzirom na rezultat, mislim da je sve to teže kada si sam ustvari bez partnera (mislim da svaka žena koja sve ovo prolazi sama razumije o čemu pričam).

----------


## Bilbo-mali

Pozdrav *Lotala*.
Mislim da jednostavno ne uspije svaki put, ali cure znaju vise... 
Ja nisam dobila slike UZV nakon ET. *Lara* vidi li se na njima ista, bas me zanima? ❤

----------


## Bilbo-mali

*Lotala* tesko je kada nemas partnera, svakako. I ne uspije uvijek iz prve, cak i kada sve bide savrseno. Pitanje je koliko ti ovo zelis i koliko ces biti uporna. Mozda trebas odmor. A mozda shvatis da se nesto promjenilo i ne zelis ovo vise ganjati. I jedno i drugo je u redu. Ukoliko te muci zasto ne uspijeva, najbolje da jos razgovaras sa svojim mpo dr., on najbolje zna tvoju situaciju i koje su ti sanse... Neke se cure godinama trude, nekima uspije iz prve. Nema pravila. Samo se nedaj obezhrabriti. Kada malo dodjes sebi, skrpi strategiju sa svojim dr i hrabro dalje. Kako god to bilo. Sretno ❤

----------


## branca_i

Lotala, težak je ovo put, u mnogo pogleda. I svaki novi pokušaj je ponovna borba i nalaženje snage i nade. Čas si pozitivna i misliš da mozeš sve i da te nitko u tome ne moze zaustaviti. A onda drugi dan si totalno loše i malo fali da digneš ruke od svega. Sve je to normalno.... Barem mislim, tako je meni. Posebno od kad smo u postupku s donacijom. A partner nekad je stvarno olakšanje i pomoć. Vidim da je to kod mnogih cura. I stvarno su u toj borbi skupa i sve dijele. Moj muž želi dijete, ali mislim ne toliko koliko ja... Ja bi valjda na kraj svijeta išla. On da sutra kažem da odustajem bi se složio. Podrška je u svemu, ali ona "tiha" podrška. Ne poduzima ništa specijalno. Ja sve radim, organiziram, a on me samo prati u tome. Napravit ce većinu sto treba, ali nekad mi je lakše i bez njega jer mislim da sam sama puno jača i mogu više... Mozda je malo čudno, ali kod mene je tako. Uvijek mislim kako je curama koje imaju poduzetne partnere koji nose dio tereta u svemu ovome. Blago im se... Nekad se i ja osjećam kao sama u svemu. Ali nema veze, nismo svi isti. Zato Lotala, samo hrabro dalje, sto god odlučiš ok je. To je tvoj život.

----------


## LaraLana

> Hvala na odgovorui LaraLana,
> 
> da bio je odgođen transfer (FET).
> pretrage sam one klasične obavila što se traži prije postupka jer nisam imala neku zdravstvenu dijagnozu jer sam se odlučila na ovo zbog toga da ostvarim majčinstvo, bez obzira što nemam partnera.
> jesi li ti sama pitala da ti dadu sliku jer ja nisam dobila sliku sa ultrazvuka niti prvi niti drugi   put, pa sam mislila da je to takva procedura kad mi nitko ništa negovori..
> bojim se sada opet iz početka raditi cijelu stimulaciju jer mi je sav taj trud (sve je išlo onako kako treba pa i embrioni su bili uredni) i zato mi je sve to kroz što sam prolazila teško palo s obzirom na rezultat, mislim da je sve to teže kada si sam ustvari bez partnera (mislim da svaka žena koja sve ovo prolazi sama razumije o čemu pričam).


Lotala zasto je bio odgodjen ET? Meni npr bolje odgovara friski transfer jer sam oba puta ostala trudna a jedan jedini FET sam izmedju ta dva puta imala i nije uspjelo. Pitaj dr da mozda odradis histeroskopiju da se vidi unutrasnjost maternice dal ima kakav polip ili sto drugo.
Ove klasicne pretrage radimo svi, hormone i uzv. Ima jos i za trombofiliju pretraga ali vjerojatno si uzimala fraxiparin nakon FET- a pa si tu pokrivena s tim bila.
Scratching endometrija nemoj raditi jer nije dokazano da pomaze, nekima se cak teze oporavio endometrij od toga a treba ti bas dobar trolinijski endo.

Nisam trazila sliku, sami su mi dali a Boban mi je prije transfera pokazao embrije kako izgledaju.
Mozda vise nije praksa da daju slike uzv jer sam ja vec davno bila.

Znam o cemu pricas i potpuno te razumijem. Branca ti je napisala divan post.
Nije mi niti malo lako bilo, trnovit je ovo put, sto zbog svega sto se prolazi sto zbog zatucane okoline.
Ja sam upravo radi ovog zadnjeg navedenog isla na jos jednu trudnocu da imaju jedno drugo i da im bude lakse.
Nadam se da ce moja djeca izrasti u normalne i prekrasne ljude i da ce razumjeti koliko sam ih zeljela  :Heart:

----------


## LaraLana

> Pozdrav *Lotala*.
> Mislim da jednostavno ne uspije svaki put, ali cure znaju vise... 
> Ja nisam dobila slike UZV nakon ET. *Lara* vidi li se na njima ista, bas me zanima? ❤


Bilbo davno je to bilo pa su slike vec dosta i izblijedile. Vidjelo je se daaaa, kao sto vidis na ekranu u sali. Nakon sto obave transfer i Boban ide provjeriti i uvjeriti se da nije ostao jedam embrij pa dok se ceka znak da je sve ok dr. L okrene ekran uzv i pokaze di ih je smjestio. Eto tako ti i na slicici izgleda, male tockice.

Kako se osjecas? Mozes a i nemoras imati simptome. Netko ima a netko ne. Tako da ne obaziri se puno na to i ne trazi ih.
Ja sam imala osjecaj kao da cu dobiti svaki tren.

----------


## Inesz

Tema za dobre želje, čestitke i sl.: http://forum.roda.hr/threads/94288-O...anje-2020-2021

----------


## DalmaIB

Pozdrav cure.
Vidim da se opet priča o cijenama pa vam evo stavljam predračun koji sam dobila iz Makedonije početkom mjeseca:
Sperm donation III straws 3000€
Punctio IVF with anastezion 496€
ET embriotransfer 1656€
Medical examination 248€
Hormonal therapy 900€
Labaratory 200€
Total 6500€

----------


## Lotala

Drage cure,
 Inesz, LaraLana, Bilibo, branca...
pročitala sam vaše poruke i zahvaljujem vam na iskrenosti, na razumjevanju i podršci koja se vidi u vašim postovima,
u ovako teškoj situaciji ...
 puno vam hvala i čujemo se i dalje

 :grouphug:

----------


## Rikku

Ja idem sutra u Petrovu da mi se potpiše zahtjev za 2. IVF postupak. Sjeća li se tko treba li u Margaretsku predati samo taj zahtjev ili još neku medicinsku dokumentaciju? Pretpostavljam da treba i predračun iz Makedonije, to sam zatražila pa čekam da mi se jave.

Ja sam inače iz Petrinje pa vam ne moram ništa govoriti, osim da će mi dobro doći da se bavim nečim drugim.

----------


## branca_i

> Ja idem sutra u Petrovu da mi se potpiše zahtjev za 2. IVF postupak. Sjeća li se tko treba li u Margaretsku predati samo taj zahtjev ili još neku medicinsku dokumentaciju? Pretpostavljam da treba i predračun iz Makedonije, to sam zatražila pa čekam da mi se jave.
> 
> Ja sam inače iz Petrinje pa vam ne moram ništa govoriti, osim da će mi dobro doći da se bavim nečim drugim.


Rikku, sjećam se da sam uz zahtjev predavala hrpetinu medicinske dokumentacije, sve živo što bi bilo bitno za odobrenje (raniji ivf-ovi, moji nalazi, od supruga, i dr.). I naravno predračun i potvrdu klinike da nas primaju u postupak. Preslike osobnih iskaznica i zdravstvenih iskaznica....
Drži se i nadam se da si ok, kao i svi tvoji.  :Heart:

----------


## Medo2711

> Ja idem sutra u Petrovu da mi se potpiše zahtjev za 2. IVF postupak. Sjeća li se tko treba li u Margaretsku predati samo taj zahtjev ili još neku medicinsku dokumentaciju? Pretpostavljam da treba i predračun iz Makedonije, to sam zatražila pa čekam da mi se jave.
> 
> Ja sam inače iz Petrinje pa vam ne moram ništa govoriti, osim da će mi dobro doći da se bavim nečim drugim.


Mislim da vise netreba ko prvi put.Jer imaju nase dosje tamo.Zadnje nalaze samo ili otpusna pisma iz Mk.Sretno i nadam se da si dobro. :Kiss:

----------


## ERA

Branca draga, dugo se nismo čule. Šaljem veliki pozdrav u najljepši grad na svijetu.
Ja imam PAI 4G/4G i još mutaciju na MTFHR 12 (radila analizu privatno na svoju ruku prije ijednog postupka "da budem sigurna"), s takvim nalazom su mi u IVF klinici prepisali niskomolekularni heparin i to dan nakon punkcije js (nisam si to usudila odmah dati zbog krvarenja, pa sam pričekala ET i na kraju završila na hitnom prijemu u Beču).
Tamo su posumnjali na plućnu embolije, krv nije imala neke preloše parametre ali mi je dr.rekla da OBAVEZNO moram uzimati niskomolekularni jer sam u postupku i da je to takav protokol za IVF.
U RH sam si kupila još jednu kutiju "nek se nađe" (sad stoji i nezz sto čeka). Ovdje sam bila na plućnoj ambulanti, uzv srca i kod hematologa. Hematolog mi je u svom konačnom nalazu napisao da za sada nisam za nikakvu terapiju ali u slučaju trudnoće ili IVF postupka on preporučuje clexane. Još mi je rekao da mu se obavezno javim ako ću ići u nove postupke da mogu dobiti tu terapiju. 
Ispričavam se na dugom postu. Sjećam se dragih imena pa me povuče pisanje. 

P.s.ja sam naručila u RH clexane uz potvrdu IVF klinike (doslovno je bio popis lijekova s mojim imenom) i dobila sam bez problema.

----------


## branca_i

Era, kako mi je drago sto si se javila!  :Heart: 
Sjecam se koju si muku prošla! Srecom pa je to iza tebe  sad.
Hvala ti na savjetu za heparin. Bas sam danas bila u bolnici i povjerenstvo me odbilo za clexane, sto mi nije bilo iznenađenje. Dr. mi je napisao ipak nalaz s kojim sam narucila injekcije u apoteci, tako da sam spremna za nove pobjede.. :Smile:  Nisu odobrili jer da po HZZO-u za to nema osnova, ali da mi oni savjetuju poslusati dr. iz Mk i obavezno ga uzimati.

----------


## LF2

Branca, pa kaj ćeš cijelu trudnoću kupovati Clexane? Morat ćeš ih uzimati cijelu trudnoću i poslije.

----------


## branca_i

> Branca, pa kaj ćeš cijelu trudnoću kupovati Clexane? Morat ćeš ih uzimati cijelu trudnoću i poslije.


Da, tako izgleda.... :Sad: 
Danas sam baš kupila 10 komada - 290,00 kn! Mjesečno će dolazit oko 1000,00 kn, muka me i mislit....Ali neću razmišljat sad o tome, idem korak po korak....Trebam prvo ostat trudna, a to mi je SF!  :Smile:

----------


## Mango123

Pozz.. Ako bi mi neka od Vas poslala mail od Bistre u inboks bila bih zahvalna.. Imam jedan, ali mi na taj nije odgovorila na mail jos od 3mj, neznam di je zapelo.. Hvalaa

----------


## Medo2711

> Pozz.. Ako bi mi neka od Vas poslala mail od Bistre u inboks bila bih zahvalna.. Imam jedan, ali mi na taj nije odgovorila na mail jos od 3mj, neznam di je zapelo.. Hvalaa


bistra.kokinovska@acibademsistina.mk

----------


## LF2

> Da, tako izgleda....
> Danas sam baš kupila 10 komada - 290,00 kn! Mjesečno će dolazit oko 1000,00 kn, muka me i mislit....Ali neću razmišljat sad o tome, idem korak po korak....Trebam prvo ostat trudna, a to mi je SF!


Kad ostaneš trudna, ponovno traži. I traži ove iz MK da ti napišu negdje posebno da moraš uzimati Clexane i opet odi na povjerenstvo.
Jer onda je drugačija priča, meni je u trudnoći hematolog napisao da, po njemu, nema potrebe, ali obzirom da mpoovci traže, da može. I odobrili su mi.
I ja sam imala obiteljsku anamnezu takvu, tromboze, moždani...
I uzimala sam ih svaki postupak do bete pa je i to pridonijelo da me ne odbiju.

----------


## LF2

> Pozz.. Ako bi mi neka od Vas poslala mail od Bistre u inboks bila bih zahvalna.. Imam jedan, ali mi na taj nije odgovorila na mail jos od 3mj, neznam di je zapelo.. Hvalaa


Pogledaj u spam. Meni su svi njihovi mailovi tamo završavali.

----------


## branca_i

> Kad ostaneš trudna, ponovno traži. I traži ove iz MK da ti napišu negdje posebno da moraš uzimati Clexane i opet odi na povjerenstvo.
> Jer onda je drugačija priča, meni je u trudnoći hematolog napisao da, po njemu, nema potrebe, ali obzirom da mpoovci traže, da može. I odobrili su mi.
> I ja sam imala obiteljsku anamnezu takvu, tromboze, moždani...
> I uzimala sam ih svaki postupak do bete pa je i to pridonijelo da me ne odbiju.


Ako ostanem trudna sigurno cu opet trazit. Napraviti cu kao i ti. Stvarno su to veliki novci. Dosta sam čitala da neki cak i bez trombofilije znaju u postupcima mpo-a preporucivat heparin nakon dosta neuspjelih postupaka (kad nema implantacije). Dosta je razlicitih stajalista oko toga...ali definitivno ako mpo dr smatra da treba sve pokusati, zaista treba.

----------


## Mango123

Svaki dan provjeravam i spam, nema nista.. Hvala svima za mail, eto to je taj koji imam i ja.. Nadam se da ce biti odgovora uskoro..

----------


## Medo2711

> Svaki dan provjeravam i spam, nema nista.. Hvala svima za mail, eto to je taj koji imam i ja.. Nadam se da ce biti odgovora uskoro..


Salji ponovno,jer ona stvarno odgovori brzo nekad odmah nekad za sat dva.Nikad nisam cekala duze odgovor od nje.Vidi dal ti dobro sve napisano.Nekad slucajno zaboravimo slovo koje... :Smile:

----------


## LF2

> Svaki dan provjeravam i spam, nema nista.. Hvala svima za mail, eto to je taj koji imam i ja.. Nadam se da ce biti odgovora uskoro..


Imaš njezin broj? Šalji na Viber. Ako hoćeš broj, pošalji mi privatnu poruku, ja tebi ne mogu.

----------


## Mango123

Imam njezin broj hvala, probati cu poslati sa drugog maila, mozda njoj ide moj u spam.. Ako ne bude odgovora, javiti cu joj se privatno

----------


## Mango123

Evo cure update jedan: U slucaju da vam se dogodi kao i meni vezano za mail, posaljite sa drugog maila.. Najvjerojatnije je bilo da je islo sve u spam, poslala sam sa drugog maila i dobila odgovor  :Smile:

----------


## branca_i

> Evo cure update jedan: U slucaju da vam se dogodi kao i meni vezano za mail, posaljite sa drugog maila.. Najvjerojatnije je bilo da je islo sve u spam, poslala sam sa drugog maila i dobila odgovor


Super da si konačno dobila odgovor. Dobro je znati da se treba probati sa drugog poslati. 

Ostale cure, kakvi su vam planovi?

----------


## Alisa81

Cure, kako se dogovara onaj prvi dolazak u kliniku u Sistinu? Znam da se isti dan obavlja sva papirologija i gin pregled. Jel važno da smo tamo na neke određene dane ciklusa za taj pregled?

----------


## Alisa81

Ja planiram dole na prvi dogovor u 3., 4. mjesecu. trebala bih skinuti dosta kilograma, pa zato. Jel oni dole imaju neke zahtjeve vezano uz kile? Čitam da su tu kod nas dosta strogi po tom pitanju. Ok, znam da kile znatno smanjuju mogućnost začeća, pa mi je u interesu da ih nemam previše, ali inzistiraju li na nekom idealnom BMI -u?

----------


## Inesz

Alisa81, dobro došla na forum.
Naše klinike nemaju ujednačen pristup prema stimulaciji žena koje su suočene s pretilošću (BMI >30, BMI>32). Tekla bih da sve ovisi o pristupu određenog liječnika, ali i o konkretnim situacijama vezanim uz neplodnost. Negdje bez problema idu u postupke žene s pretilošću, negdje se žene s povećanom tjelesnom masom (BMI<30) upućuju na smanjenje tjelesne mase prije ulaska u postupak.
Sigurno je da niti jedna klinika ni kod nas, ni u inozemstvu neće inzistirati da BMI bude u poželjnom rasponu, ono školski od 18,5  do 25, ali preporuke jesu da BMI bude manji od 30.

A, da je pretilost velik teret za postupak stimulacije i njezin rezultat, za eventualnu trudnoću, porod..., ma sve sigurno znaš. Sretno u mršavljenju i za sve drugo  :Smile:

----------


## Alisa81

Inesz, hvala ti na odgovoru. Javit ću se kad krenem s postupkom, a sigurno još i s pokojim pitanjem ranije.  

Sretno svima koji su trenutno u postupcima! I pišite, nama koji se još pripremamo i odlučujemo puno znače vaša iskustva.

----------


## branca_i

> Cure, kako se dogovara onaj prvi dolazak u kliniku u Sistinu? Znam da se isti dan obavlja sva papirologija i gin pregled. Jel važno da smo tamo na neke određene dane ciklusa za taj pregled?


Alisa81, pozdrav! Mm i ja smo cekali da dođe sjeme (buduci smo u postupku donacije) da mozemo krenuti. Cim je došlo Boban nas je zvao i kroz par dana smo dobili termin za konzultacije kod ginekologa i embriologa, te sređivanje sve dokumentacije. Sve istog dana. Meni je bio otprilike 20. dan ciklusa, za dr. L. dovoljno da vidi stanje s jajnicima, ali kako su kod mene česti polipi dogovorili smo da u RH obavim još jedan uzv pocetkom ciklusa.

----------


## LaraLana

> Cure, kako se dogovara onaj prvi dolazak u kliniku u Sistinu? Znam da se isti dan obavlja sva papirologija i gin pregled. Jel važno da smo tamo na neke određene dane ciklusa za taj pregled?


Alisa ja sam u dogovoru s Bobanom dogovorila tako da mi javi tjedan do 10 dana prije kad bude išla narudžba za sjeme. Došla dole, obavila pregled, odabrala materijal, psiholog i biljeznik sve za jedan dan. Navečer dosla a popodne oko 17 h sam imala let nazad. Sad je malo s letovima problem.
I da, nije ti bitno koji je dc, bar od mene nisu tražili. Ako želiš vidjeti broj antralnih folikula na početku ciklusa to možeš obaviti i u svom gradu al po mogućnosti da je mpo dr.
Sretno

----------


## LaraLana

Branca probaj na temi heparinke bivše i sadašnje malo se još raspitati u vezi odobrenja heparina. Nekako mi je ostalo u sjećanju kad sam čitala sve moguće teme u trudnoći da su cure spominjale određene doktore da im je pomogla njihova preporuka napismeno.
Znam da nisi iz Zg al vrijedi pokušati. Sad mi samo pada na pamet dr. Đelmiš pa probaj provjeriti.

Ako netko čita i zna nešto o ovome pliz neka napiše ili za bilo kojeg drugog dr.

----------


## branca_i

> Branca probaj na temi heparinke bivše i sadašnje malo se još raspitati u vezi odobrenja heparina. Nekako mi je ostalo u sjećanju kad sam čitala sve moguće teme u trudnoći da su cure spominjale određene doktore da im je pomogla njihova preporuka napismeno.
> Znam da nisi iz Zg al vrijedi pokušati. Sad mi samo pada na pamet dr. Đelmiš pa probaj provjeriti.
> 
> Ako netko čita i zna nešto o ovome pliz neka napiše ili za bilo kojeg drugog dr.


LaraLana, hvala na savjetu....Bas sam krenula malo proučavati i čitati tu temu. Cula sam za tog dr. Definitivno cu nesto probati. Ne mogu nista izgubit. Inace se dosta cura javlja da su imale u Zd lose reakcije doktora po pitanju heparina i odobrenja pa cu probat vidjeti kako je u Zg.

----------


## sanja023

Pozdrav svima.
Išla bih na donaciju jajnih stanica u Makedoniju, dali hzzo pokriva trošak?

----------


## LF2

Pokriva ali prvo mora HZZO odobriti na temelju vaše medicinske dokumentacije. Isto tako, klinika u Makedoniji mora pristati da će te uzeti na liječenje.
Nije veliki forum, najbolje da kreneš od početka čitati, stvarno imaš apsolutno sve napisano što trebaš, gdje slati, kako, kome se javiti u Makedoniji. Korak po korak i uspjet ćeš. Sretno.

----------


## Mia38

malo se usporilo zadnje vrijeme u temi pa evo da malo pokrenem ...
ja planiram slijedeći mjesec u postupak. Donorski materijal je stigao...
dobila sam protokol od dr. L:
odmah počinjem s methyl folat i methyl cobalamin.
2 dc radim estradiol i progesteron pa ako je ok počinjem s stimulacijom: gonal f 300 svaki dan i napisao mi dr L da nabavim Cetrotide 0,25 (4 kom) al nije napisao kad s tim krećem.
5 dan stimulacije uzv.
za folat i cobalamin mi je napisao 1000 mg svaki dan.. e sad folat postoji od 400 (Solgarov) al cobalamin (B12) mi se čini puno 1000 mg a i uljekanama me blijedo gledaju kad im kažem što trebam.. da li netko ima iskustva s tim?

prvi uzv planiram radit ovdje al ako netko ima savjet kad bi otprilike trebala biti u MK?

btw veliko hvala @Vedre za sve savjete  :Kiss:

----------


## Mango123

Pozdrav, ako se ne varam mislim da je neka od Vas imala smrzlice i predavala novi zahtjev preko HZZO, pa ako mi se moze javiti u inboks.. Hvala puno

----------


## Medo2711

> Pozdrav, ako se ne varam mislim da je neka od Vas imala smrzlice i predavala novi zahtjev preko HZZO, pa ako mi se moze javiti u inboks.. Hvala puno


Sta te zanima,nemogu poslat privatnu poruku.

----------


## leptirica82

Curke, pozdrav!
Imam par pitanja... 
Koliko IVF postupaka nam plaća HZZO? Vidim da pišete za FET. Plaćaju li nam ga ipak i ako plaćaju, ulazi li to onda u broj postupaka? Ili su npr. 4 IVF-a plus FET-ovi?

Stalno čekam po novinama pročitati neke info za granice, ali sve do 31. ostaje. Ne znam kako će biti od 1.2. i što im u onim uputama znače medicinski opravdani razlozi.

U kojem ste vi stadiju?

----------


## LaraLana

Mia visoke doze vitamina i minerala možeš naručiti preko iherba. 
Cetrotide se uvodi tek kad folikuli dosegnu odgovarajuću veličinu i to ti sad nitko ne može reći, možemo nagađati. 
Najbolje je da pitaš dr. L kad je najbolje da dođeš a ako planiraš avionom to će ti biti  malo komplicirano s obzirom na situaciju jer nema letova.
Ja sam 6 dc imala prvi uzv a drugi 10 dc tek i bila sam odmah na prvom uzv dole kod njih. Teško da ćeš recimo ovdje na uzv 6 dc i npr da trebaš 8 dc opet a letova nema. Ne znam kako je s busom.
Dobro odvagni i vidi da si ne radiš stres. Posto ideš o svom trošku mislim da ti ne bi trebao biti problem da budeš dole dva tri dana prije a to je moj savjet da odmah dole budeš na prvom uzv i mirna si.
Sretno!

----------


## Mia38

> Mia visoke doze vitamina i minerala možeš naručiti preko iherba. 
> Cetrotide se uvodi tek kad folikuli dosegnu odgovarajuću veličinu i to ti sad nitko ne može reći, možemo nagađati. 
> Najbolje je da pitaš dr. L kad je najbolje da dođeš a ako planiraš avionom to će ti biti  malo komplicirano s obzirom na situaciju jer nema letova.
> Ja sam 6 dc imala prvi uzv a drugi 10 dc tek i bila sam odmah na prvom uzv dole kod njih. Teško da ćeš recimo ovdje na uzv 6 dc i npr da trebaš 8 dc opet a letova nema. Ne znam kako je s busom.
> Dobro odvagni i vidi da si ne radiš stres. Posto ideš o svom trošku mislim da ti ne bi trebao biti problem da budeš dole dva tri dana prije a to je moj savjet da odmah dole budeš na prvom uzv i mirna si.
> Sretno!


Thnx LaraLana.. vidjela sam taj iherb al narucuju iz Amerike a ja idem u postupak za 3 tjedna i moram odmah krenut s tim tbl... hvala za savjet, malo mi se ciklus zadnjih par mjeseci poremetio pa mi je tesko predvidjet kad ce krenut, mislim da ce bit last minute organizacija

----------


## LF2

Mia38, kako misliš čudno te gledaju u ljekarni? Zbog  doze ili kobalamina? 
Možda ne znaju da je kobalamin vitamin B12. Makar ne vjerujem da to ne znaju u ljekarni.
Ili možda jer ti treba 1000 mikrograma ne 1000 miligrama. 1000 mcg=1 mg.
Preko IHerb je znalo brzo stizati, ne znam kak je sad s koronom.

----------


## branca_i

> Stalno čekam po novinama pročitati neke info za granice, ali sve do 31. ostaje. Ne znam kako će biti od 1.2. i što im u onim uputama znače medicinski opravdani razlozi.
> 
> U kojem ste vi stadiju?


Mislim da mozemo preko granice, samo nam treba negativni pcr za nazad...Tako sam ja shvatila, ali moram jos provjerit jer se nadam ici uskoro.

----------


## Mia38

> Mia38, kako misliš čudno te gledaju u ljekarni? Zbog  doze ili kobalamina? 
> Možda ne znaju da je kobalamin vitamin B12. Makar ne vjerujem da to ne znaju u ljekarni.
> Ili možda jer ti treba 1000 mikrograma ne 1000 miligrama. 1000 mcg=1 mg.
> Preko IHerb je znalo brzo stizati, ne znam kak je sad s koronom.


LF2 zato sto trebam dozu od 1000 a sve ljekarne mi nude samo od 100. Nasla sam preko vitalabo (neznam dal smijem napisat ) ono sto trebam a dostava je 2-7 dana. Kupila sam za prvu ruku od 100 al to je 10 tbl dnevno samo to+ folat 2,5 dnevno+ za štitnjaču+ za glukozu... a tek kad se krenem pikat  to ce biti show jer se inace bojim igli

----------


## Alisa81

Imaš od BetterYou B12 u spreju, dnevni unos 1200 mcq. Ima ga u ljekarnama. Šprica se pod jezik i baš je finog okusa.

----------


## Medo2711

> Mislim da mozemo preko granice, samo nam treba negativni pcr za nazad...Tako sam ja shvatila, ali moram jos provjerit jer se nadam ici uskoro.


Preko granice se moze u mk,samo pitaju di se ide i neki dokazat.Nazat netreba nista.Jedino u hrvatsku se ide u samoizolaciju ili test se radi.I onda vas maknu sa samoizolacije.Friske info..

----------


## Medo2711

> LF2 zato sto trebam dozu od 1000 a sve ljekarne mi nude samo od 100. Nasla sam preko vitalabo (neznam dal smijem napisat ������) ono sto trebam a dostava je 2-7 dana. Kupila sam za prvu ruku od 100 al to je 10 tbl dnevno samo to+ folat 2,5 dnevno+ za štitnjaču+ za glukozu... a tek kad se krenem pikat ������ to ce biti show jer se inace bojim igli


Imas sve vitamine na stranici futunatura,dobis u roku 24sata.Sad imas popuste,ja uzimala sad vitamine.Bas imaju sve sta sam trazila.

----------


## branca_i

> Preko granice se moze u mk,samo pitaju di se ide i neki dokazat.Nazat netreba nista.Jedino u hrvatsku se ide u samoizolaciju ili test se radi.I onda vas maknu sa samoizolacije.Friske info..


Medo2711, thanks za info....samo cu tražit kad bude vrijeme da mi sastave iz klinike nekakvu potvrdu da idem dolje u postupak. 
Naravno, sad kad gledam letove CA otkazala sve nakon 17.1. do 29.1. Svaki put neka zapreka....prosli mjesec nije bilo buseva do Zg zbog propusnica....sad ovo....

----------


## Medo2711

> Medo2711, thanks za info....samo cu tražit kad bude vrijeme da mi sastave iz klinike nekakvu potvrdu da idem dolje u postupak. 
> Naravno, sad kad gledam letove CA otkazala sve nakon 17.1. do 29.1. Svaki put neka zapreka....prosli mjesec nije bilo buseva do Zg zbog propusnica....sad ovo....


Nadamo se boljem i da ce poslje 1.2 sve ukinuti.Ili samo pokazes od hzzo odobrenje ili mozes i tako.Mene su zadnji put pitali na granici imamo dokazat,pokazala rijesenje samo.Ko moze nekaka ide privatnim autom.

----------


## Mia38

> Medo2711, thanks za info....samo cu tražit kad bude vrijeme da mi sastave iz klinike nekakvu potvrdu da idem dolje u postupak. 
> Naravno, sad kad gledam letove CA otkazala sve nakon 17.1. do 29.1. Svaki put neka zapreka....prosli mjesec nije bilo buseva do Zg zbog propusnica....sad ovo....


Branca sad si me zabrinula s postom. Nisam znala da su letovi otkazani. Vjerojatno je to zbog propisane samoizolacije pa ljudi ne putuju. Nadam se da ce se od 1.2 malo popustiti s mjerama.

----------


## LF2

Medo, jesi sigurna da je ili test ili samoizolacija? Zadnje što sam čitala je obavezan test pri ulasku u Hrvatsku iz Makedonije.

----------


## branca_i

Medo nemam odobrenje jer ovaj put idem o svom trosku... Nadam se da ce let za 29.1. ostati i da mi onda nece biti kasno za FET, tad mi je 14.dan ciklusa. Ostaje jos bus, ali tko zna hoce li i to voziti. Iz Zd cu putovati valjda 20 sati, pa nisam vise pametna za ici tako. A kako idem ovaj put sama, auto nije opcija. U biti nam nije nikako opcija.Stalno je neka zapreka, lagano mi dolazi dignuti ruke od svega. Imam osjecaj kao da pokusavam nemoguce. Znam da sve mi tu vodimo svoje bitke, ali eto tako se osjecam.... valjda je takav dan...

----------


## Medo2711

> Medo, jesi sigurna da je ili test ili samoizolacija? Zadnje što sam čitala je obavezan test pri ulasku u Hrvatsku iz Makedonije.


Da,sama biras test ili samoizolacija.Nako trebamo mirovati pa ti na isto dode 10 dana.Imate pravo preko socijalnog koja ide preko hzzo.Ali ja imam pravo,muz ne.Jer u pravilo sad muz vise netreba samnom ici na fet.
Branca_1onda posalji da ti posalju da taj i taj datum trebas biti dolje.Reci da pitaju na granici.Nadam se da ce ti se poklopiti sve.Joj draga moja uvijek nesto kod nas.Nikak da ide kak treba.Ja kad dobim odobrenke od hzzo,nadam se smirivanju situacije.

----------


## branca_i

Cure, ima koja iskustava sa AirSerbia? Sjecam se da je jedna cura spominjala da je letila sa njima. Imaju slicne letove kao CA i cijene ok. Predsjedanje je u Beogradu i ne ceka se dugo. Barem ovi letovi koje sam gledala. Jeli ima koja kakav savjet?

----------


## Mango123

Branca mi smo isli preko AirSerbia. Neznam sta te tocno zanima.. Na check in smo morali biti ako se ne varam 2h prije leta, ako ne i 3 ali to ti sve pise kada uzmes kartu.. U BG smo cekali 3h da krenemo za Skoplje. Obuci se sto toplije, nije bas fora biti na aerodromu izmedu letova pogotovo sada.. Nosili smo sve u onim malim bocicama od kozmetike, a pili i jeli smo po aerodromima. Aerodromi su skupi, u Srbiji malo jeftiniji. Na svakom aerodromu imas pusionu, kafe i nesto za zameziti. Aerodrom u Skoplju je dosta udaljen tako da bi dogovoren taksi bio najbolje rijesenje, ili moze se rentati auto bas ma aerodromu nije pretjerano skupo.

----------


## branca_i

> Branca mi smo isli preko AirSerbia. Neznam sta te tocno zanima.. Na check in smo morali biti ako se ne varam 2h prije leta, ako ne i 3 ali to ti sve pise kada uzmes kartu.. U BG smo cekali 3h da krenemo za Skoplje. Obuci se sto toplije, nije bas fora biti na aerodromu izmedu letova pogotovo sada.. Nosili smo sve u onim malim bocicama od kozmetike, a pili i jeli smo po aerodromima. Aerodromi su skupi, u Srbiji malo jeftiniji. Na svakom aerodromu imas pusionu, kafe i nesto za zameziti. Aerodrom u Skoplju je dosta udaljen tako da bi dogovoren taksi bio najbolje rijesenje, ili moze se rentati auto bas ma aerodromu nije pretjerano skupo.


Mango123, nekako mi je i "zvonilo" da si ono ti pisala da ste vi išli sa AirSerbia. Hvala ti na savjetima. Ma čisto me zanimalo jesu li kao kompanija ok, i to presjedanje. Do sad smo imali iskustva samo sa CA. Računam ako otkaže CA za 29. 1. ostaju mi barem oni za taj dan. Još samo da mi na ovom prvom UZV sve bude ok, i dalje naravno, i da uopće mogu ići u FET. A i kad će mi transfer biti. Stvarno se svašta nešto mora posložiti.

----------


## Mango123

Nismo imali nikakvih problema sto se tice njih tako da mozes biti mirna, kada smo isli jedino su oni imali letove.

----------


## branca_i

> Nismo imali nikakvih problema sto se tice njih tako da mozes biti mirna, kada smo isli jedino su oni imali letove.


Super, thanks…. Malo mi je lakše, kad već idem sama ovaj put da sam bar sigurna da imam za sad te dvije opcije.

----------


## Kaja1976

Bok cure, samo pozdravljam sve...
Prvi put sam ovdje i prvi put se spremam na transfer s doniranom stanicom. .. koja već čeka u Skoplju :Trči:  toplije vrijeme...
Čitam ovdje svašta nešto i učim  :Smile:

----------


## leptirica82

Ej curke,
opet ja. Ponavljam dio posta. 
Znate li koliko postupaka nam plaća HZZO? 4 plus FET-ovi ili? Stoji još da FET ne plaćaju ili se može podnijeti zahtjev i probati? Znate li, kolika je cijena FET-a? Jesu što pokupili?

Mene zanima što misle pod medicinski opravdani razlozi za ulazak u RH bez testa. A vidjet ćemo kakva će biti situacija od 1.2.

----------


## Medo2711

> Ej curke,
> opet ja. Ponavljam dio posta. 
> Znate li koliko postupaka nam plaća HZZO? 4 plus FET-ovi ili? Stoji još da FET ne plaćaju ili se može podnijeti zahtjev i probati? Znate li, kolika je cijena FET-a? Jesu što pokupili?
> 
> Mene zanima što misle pod medicinski opravdani razlozi za ulazak u RH bez testa. A vidjet ćemo kakva će biti situacija od 1.2.


Neznam prvo pitanje.Ali Fet odobravaju.Da ides sama u trosku 850 eura...malo previse.Posalji email pravnici u hzzo pa pitaj to pitanje ako vec neko ne odgovori.

----------


## branca_i

> Neznam prvo pitanje.Ali Fet odobravaju.Da ides sama u trosku 850 eura...malo previse.Posalji email pravnici u hzzo pa pitaj to pitanje ako vec neko ne odgovori.


Medo jesu ti iz Mk potvrdili tu cijenu? Znam da je bilo govora o nekih 450-500 eura....

----------


## Medo2711

> Medo jesu ti iz Mk potvrdili tu cijenu? Znam da je bilo govora o nekih 450-500 eura....


Na proracunu pise 850 eura..dal to oni nabijaju za hzzo ili...Ovi iz mk trebali bi imat cijenik da su svima cijene dostupne.Ako je tako cijena idem odmah..

----------


## Medo2711

Jel neko mozda zna jel Bistra na godisnjem.Nema nikakvih odgovora od njih.Koga najbolje pitati za cijenu?

----------


## domaćica

Pozdrav, ja se vratila iz Mk, Bistra je radila..Fet 850€ , ide na teret Hzzo.
Ako niste preboljele koronu u zadnja 3 mj morate imati pcr ne stariji od 48h, ili vas odmah stavljaju u samolizolaciju. Ako se testirate i test negativan posaljete na granicu i prestaje samoizolacija. Na granici ne morate imati potvrdu od sistine da idete dolje, nas onako usput pitali ali nije trazio da mu pokažem išta. Eto, to su najnovije info.

----------


## domaćica

Zaboravila naglasiti pcr za ulazak natrag u hr. Drugdje ne treba

----------


## leptirica82

Nisam skužila, za ulazak u Makedoniju treba PCR test ako nismo preboljeli koronu? Za povratak kući, tj. ulazak kažu da treba test, ali ovo na ulazu u Makedoniju nisam razumjela.

Jesu to onda povećali cijenu ili je to zbog HZZO-a? I meni zvoni oko 500 eura da je bilo.

----------


## leptirica82

Gdje si ti radila test? U Sistini? Koliko si platila test? Pretpostavljam da je o našem trošku testiranje. Ili??

----------


## leptirica82

I neka je dobitan domaćica.  :Smile: 

Rikku se ništa ne javlja. Nadam se da je ok.

----------


## domaćica

Samo na ulasku u Hr treba test, nigdje drugdje. Ja nisam radila test, u samoizolaciji sam. Sutra se idem testirati i dobila sam uputnicu od svoje dr.

----------


## domaćica

> I neka je dobitan domaćica. 
> 
> Rikku se ništa ne javlja. Nadam se da je ok.


Hvala, prvi put sam se jako nadala pozitivnom testu...sad sam onako ...bez očekivanja..što bude bit će..psihički sam spremna za sve..

----------


## domaćica

Za cijenu ne znam kako je bilo prije i ne znam ima li razlike ako plaća hzzo ili plaćamo sami. Samo kažem kako je bio moj predračun.

----------


## leptirica82

Nekako bi mi bilo lakše platiti FET nego cijeli IVF i malo me strah da "ne potošim" postupak, ako ima određeni broj. Morat ću nazvati pravice.. Najsigurnije.

Koliko ste vratili? Jesu ti mijenjali što od terapije sada nakon transfera?
Nadajmo se najboljem.  :Smile:

----------


## Medo2711

Ako je stvarno cijena 500 eura onda cu ici u svom trosku.Bune me tih 850eura.Ima mozda koja cura sa novim informacijama.Jer Bistra neznam gdje zapela...

----------


## Medo2711

> Nekako bi mi bilo lakše platiti FET nego cijeli IVF i malo me strah da "ne potošim" postupak, ako ima određeni broj. Morat ću nazvati pravice.. Najsigurnije.
> 
> Koliko ste vratili? Jesu ti mijenjali što od terapije sada nakon transfera?
> Nadajmo se najboljem.


Lakse platiti Fet nego cijeli,jer neznamo ni sta nam se trosi.Ja samo znam da imam na teret hzzo 3.Jer sam jedan u hrv stimulatini potrosila..kad saznas sta pisi obavezno..

----------


## domaćica

> Nekako bi mi bilo lakše platiti FET nego cijeli IVF i malo me strah da "ne potošim" postupak, ako ima određeni broj. Morat ću nazvati pravice.. Najsigurnije.
> 
> Koliko ste vratili? Jesu ti mijenjali što od terapije sada nakon transfera?
> Nadajmo se najboljem.


Sve isto kao prvi put, vratili 2 terapija ista...( estrofem, utrogestan, prolutex, clexane,decortin,aspirin,impryl)...

----------


## branca_i

> Sve isto kao prvi put, vratili 2 terapija ista...( estrofem, utrogestan, prolutex, clexane,decortin,aspirin,impryl)...


Domaćice, kolika je cijena prolutexa i clexane u Mk, ako si tamo kupovala? I naravno, držim fige za ogromnu betu!!!  :fige:

----------


## domaćica

> Domaćice, kolika je cijena prolutexa i clexane u Mk, ako si tamo kupovala? I naravno, držim fige za ogromnu betu!!!


Hvala ti draga Branca, kao što sam već napisala nemam velika očekivanja...
Prolutex sam.platila 3920 denara jednu kutiju, ako ja to dobro racunam rekla bih da je to oko 480 kn, ispravi me ako je krivo. Clexane nisam kupovala, kupovala sam prije 3 mj kad sam bila i bio je 2900denara, znaci nešto manje od 300 kn. Tako je i kod nas ako se ne varam. U onoj apoteci u sistini cula sam ženu da nemaju clexana zbog korone, netko prije mene trazio. Ne znam kako je po ostalim apotekama. Kad ćeš ti opet dole?

----------


## vedre

Domaćica, kada je bio fet? Ne sjecam se koliko si smrzlića imala...

----------


## vedre

Tek sad skuzila da ste 2 vratili. Super. Sretno dalje. Vibram za dobru betu

----------


## vedre

Jedna cura je u 11.mj bila na fetu i.platila je 870 e.

----------


## domaćica

> Tek sad skuzila da ste 2 vratili. Super. Sretno dalje. Vibram za dobru betu


Hvala puno! Imali smo 4 smrznuta, tako da još imam za jedan FET

----------


## Medo2711

> Jedna cura je u 11.mj bila na fetu i.platila je 870 e.


Meni te cijene nisu jasne nikako..

----------


## branca_i

> Hvala ti draga Branca, kao što sam već napisala nemam velika očekivanja...
> Prolutex sam.platila 3920 denara jednu kutiju, ako ja to dobro racunam rekla bih da je to oko 480 kn, ispravi me ako je krivo. Clexane nisam kupovala, kupovala sam prije 3 mj kad sam bila i bio je 2900denara, znaci nešto manje od 300 kn. Tako je i kod nas ako se ne varam. U onoj apoteci u sistini cula sam ženu da nemaju clexana zbog korone, netko prije mene trazio. Ne znam kako je po ostalim apotekama. Kad ćeš ti opet dole?


U subotu (8. dan ciklusa) bi mi trebao biti 1. uzv pa ćemo vidjeti stanje i javiti dr. L. Mislila sam ići sa ovim ciklusom, ali se sve zakompliciralo s letovima. Ako ostane let 29.-og i tad mi ne bude kasno za transfer idem onda.

----------


## domaćica

Branca neka je i tebi sa srećom, nakon svega bilo bi vrijeme da i tebi bude pozitivno!

----------


## leptirica82

Domaćica,
Jesi na FET išla u prirodnom ciklusu, sa štopericom ili Estrofemom?

----------


## branca_i

> Branca neka je i tebi sa srećom, nakon svega bilo bi vrijeme da i tebi bude pozitivno!


 :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## domaćica

> Domaćica,
> Jesi na FET išla u prirodnom ciklusu, sa štopericom ili Estrofemom?


Leptirica82, estrofem. Nema kod mene više ništa prirodno. Ni ciklus više nemam bez tableta...

----------


## Mia38

Zna li netko mozda kako se moze platit tamo u ljekarni? Mislim osim cash koje kartice primaju?

----------


## domaćica

Ja sve plaćam karticom tekućeg računa koja je sad Visa, prije bila maestro..

----------


## branca_i

Mi smo placali Visom, kreditnom karticom - bivsi American.

----------


## Medo2711

Sve kartice primaju svugdje,tako da ne brinete..u Srbiji isto tako sve kartice..

----------


## domaćica

Ako netko želi prokomentirati odgovor HZZO-a..
Poštovana,

... liječenje neplodnosti postupkom medicinski pomognute oplodnje na teret Hrvatskog zavoda za zdravstveno osiguranje obuhvaća:

– četiri pokušaja intrauterine inseminacije (IUI),

– šest pokušaja izvantjelesne oplodnje (IVF), uz obvezu da dva pokušaja budu u

prirodnome ciklusu.

----------


## LF2

Tako kako piše. HZZO pokriva:
4 inseminacije
4 IVF stimulirana postupka 
2 IVF bez stimulacije

----------


## domaćica

> U subotu (8. dan ciklusa) bi mi trebao biti 1. uzv pa ćemo vidjeti stanje i javiti dr. L. Mislila sam ići sa ovim ciklusom, ali se sve zakompliciralo s letovima. Ako ostane let 29.-og i tad mi ne bude kasno za transfer idem onda.


Branca jesi li radila uzv? Kakva je situacija?

----------


## branca_i

Jesam, jos jutros ranije, ali mi dr. L do sad nije nista odgovorio. Mislim da cu ovaj put morati odustati. Na 8.dan ciklusa endometrij 8.4mm, i vodeci folikul 17mm. Trebao bi brzo puknuti jer inace imam ranije ovulacije. Jedini avion mi je 29.og, a to bi moglo biti prekasno za transfer. Znala sam da bi moglo sve biti brzo, ali opet ovako brzo ne. Bezveze.... Cudno mi je i što dr ne odgovara...probala sam mu poslati mail i sa drugog svog maila, ali opet nista....

----------


## branca_i

Dr. se javio...sutra opet uzv i izvaditi estradiol i lh....

----------


## domaćica

Joj Branca draga, baš se stalno komplicira kod tebe...
Držim palčeve, a ti probaj samo opušteno. Možda se do idućeg ciklusa nešto i promijeni.

----------


## branca_i

> Joj Branca draga, baš se stalno komplicira kod tebe...
> Držim palčeve, a ti probaj samo opušteno. Možda se do idućeg ciklusa nešto i promijeni.


Ne znam vise sto bi rekla.....i tako vec 4 godine....i dok smo bili u postupcima u RH stalno nesto...pokvareno auto nasred autoceste prije zakazane Micro Tese, pa onaj pozar u Splitu, pa snijeg u Dalmaciji, skoro svaki odlazak u Zg otkazan zbog buseva jer ne voze zbog bure, sad ova korona kao vrhunac...valjda bi mogli knjigu prepreka napisati....Kolegica me prozvala Pegulom....

----------


## domaćica

Da, baš nekako ispada da imaš peh. Ali s druge strane vrijedna si divljenja s obzirom na volju i snagu. Ali kako se kaže, poslije kiše uvijek dođe sunce a to sunce ti od ❤želim.

----------


## branca_i

> Da, baš nekako ispada da imaš peh. Ali s druge strane vrijedna si divljenja s obzirom na volju i snagu. Ali kako se kaže, poslije kiše uvijek dođe sunce a to sunce ti od ❤želim.


Hvala draga moja, ove riječi znace stvarno puno jer baš zadnje vrijeme mi prolazi svasta kroz glavu...Tesko je svima koji se muce u ovim mpo vodama, a posebno nama koje moramo po svoju sreću izvan RH. 

Nadam se da ti dani do bete prolaze ok, i sa sto manje stresa. Kad si mislila vadit krv, ili radit koji test?

----------


## domaćica

Branca, ja tek odradila drugi postupak pa pomalo pucam, ne mogu ni zamisliti kako je tebi...zato ti se divim. Nedavno na nekom forumu pročitala kako je neka żena imala 14 neuspjelih pokušaja..15x uspjela. Skoro sam u nesvjest pala od pomisli..ali kapa do poda.
Meni prolaze dani, ne znam kad ću vaditi betu, test neću doma raditi. Danas 9dnt, baš imam grčeve kao da ću dobiti m...ovaj put sam otvorila bolovanje pa sam doma, odmaram i nema stresa.
U utorak planiram tek krenuti na posao.
Osjećam se skroz ok, osim tih grčeva...

----------


## DalmaIB

Pozdrav cure.
Ne znam ni što reći na vaše dugotrajne borbe.. nekako mi se sve riječi čine prazne. Jedino što mogu reći je da se vidi da ste jake lavice, jer za proživljavati sve ovo ispočetka stvarno treba biti jak.
Mene to tek čeka i nadam se da ću imati snage bar upola kao vi.

Imam pitanje... Mene iz mog doma zdravlja po difoltu šalju u ST na pretrage. Ako bi htjela na pregled, konzultacije u ZG kako to ide? Naglasim svom dr.da mi uputnicu piše na ZG? Il uopće ne navodi koja bolnica?

----------


## domaćica

DalmaIB mislim da ti Branca najlakše može odgovoriti na to pitanje, ali mislim da možeš ići gdje želiš, jer mi ovdje možemo birat same gdje se naručujemo, tako sam ja išla i u Petrovu i na Sv.Duh i nitko me nije pitao zašto. Mislim da više ne postoji ograničenje, možeš ići gdje god želiš u RH. Tako sam.ja recimo pretrage za štitnjaču radila u Bjelovaru jer se tamo u bolnici najmanje čekalo.

----------


## Medo2711

> Pozdrav cure.
> Ne znam ni što reći na vaše dugotrajne borbe.. nekako mi se sve riječi čine prazne. Jedino što mogu reći je da se vidi da ste jake lavice, jer za proživljavati sve ovo ispočetka stvarno treba biti jak.
> Mene to tek čeka i nadam se da ću imati snage bar upola kao vi.
> 
> Imam pitanje... Mene iz mog doma zdravlja po difoltu šalju u ST na pretrage. Ako bi htjela na pregled, konzultacije u ZG kako to ide? Naglasim svom dr.da mi uputnicu piše na ZG? Il uopće ne navodi koja bolnica?


Samo trazis D1 ides u koju god ti hoces bolnicu.I tamo radis sve petrage na d1 upitnicu i oni ti daju internu uputnicu za krvne pretrage,briseve,papa test,krvnu grupu,markere itd.Po meni ti je Petrova mozda najbolja jer su upuceni dosta u donaciju i mk

----------


## Medo2711

Draga domacica drzim fige i odmaraj.To moze biti dobar znak grcevi. :Kiss: 
Branca zao mi je sto te opet zeza sve to,ali najbolje ici smiren i da je sve kako treba dolje.Nazalost je tako.Za pravi trenutak moramo cekati. :Smile:

----------


## branca_i

DalmalB, tocno kako cure pisu, mozes u koju god bolnicu hoces, moraju te primit i imaš pravo birati. Ja sam samo jednom bila u Petrovoj, zbog popunjavanja zahtjeva i svi su mi ostavili dobar dojam. Iskreno, da moram u postupak u RH probala bi ipak s nekom od privatnih klinika koje imaju ugovore sa hzzo-om jer vidim po forumima da ih dosta cura hvali. Ali ti trebas isto samo obradu i zahtjev pa, kako kaze Medo najbolje mozda Petrova jer su upuceni i ne kompliciraju.

Joj Medo, tesko je čekat to pravo vrijeme za postupak kad ti godine idu, kad se boris svakih par mjeseci s kontrolama tumora i stalnim strahovima jesu li se polipi vratili....ali da, definitivno treba strpljenja i mira, na silu nista ne ide...a da mi dođe "grunut" na dane, dođe....itekako  :facepalm:

----------


## branca_i

Domaćice, ti grcevi bi mogli biti dobar znak!  :fige:  
Nadam se da ćeš nam otvoriti ovu godinu s pozitivnom betom... E da, i ja bjezim od tih kucnih testova, tu sam teska kukavica...

----------


## Medo2711

> DalmalB, tocno kako cure pisu, mozes u koju god bolnicu hoces, moraju te primit i imaš pravo birati. Ja sam samo jednom bila u Petrovoj, zbog popunjavanja zahtjeva i svi su mi ostavili dobar dojam. Iskreno, da moram u postupak u RH probala bi ipak s nekom od privatnih klinika koje imaju ugovore sa hzzo-om jer vidim po forumima da ih dosta cura hvali. Ali ti trebas isto samo obradu i zahtjev pa, kako kaze Medo najbolje mozda Petrova jer su upuceni i ne kompliciraju.
> 
> Joj Medo, tesko je čekat to pravo vrijeme za postupak kad ti godine idu, kad se boris svakih par mjeseci s kontrolama tumora i stalnim strahovima jesu li se polipi vratili....ali da, definitivno treba strpljenja i mira, na silu nista ne ide...a da mi dođe "grunut" na dane, dođe....itekako


A znam sve,i meni odu 4 god u vjetar samo tako.Stalno nesto,sad moram cekat bar do 3 4 mj za postupak da se sve vrati na mjesto.I kako moja dr.mpo kaze da ne forsiram i da ode po tih dva kvalitetnih u kvalitetno vrijeme.Taman kad napravim nalaze,kad mi dode menga,kad dobim papire od hzzo taman ce biti tako..Kad skupim sve nalaze pa posaljem u mk da cujem sta kazu i dal treba jos sta.

----------


## branca_i

Medo, zbog onog sto si prosla definitivno moras pricekati da ti tijelo dođe na svoje i da budes ful spremna za svoje mrvice. Ne sumnjam da ce ti slijedeći put biti dobitan. Ti si pozitiva, a to je itekako bitno. Ja bi sama trebala na tome poraditi...

----------


## domaćica

Sve je to veliki stres i teško je ostati pozitivan jer godine lete a samim time i smanjuju šanse za uspjeh. Teško je svakoj od nas, ali bez obzira na ishod nikad neću pożaliti nijednog koraka koji sam napravila za taj cilj. A opet, mene moja negativna beta nije toliko pogodila kao ono što je prošla Medo ili Rikku... Treba moći dignut glavu i nastavit opet!

----------


## Medo2711

Hvala cure,vi necete doci do toga.Uvijek postoji onaj zasto zato..tako bilo i kod mene.Bilo tu uspona i padova u glavi,suza i svega.Ali rekla i digla glavu idemo dalje i u novu godinu pozitivno i spremno.Sam ceka ta sreca negdje,nekom prije neko kasnije.Ali sve cemo mi biti trudne sa jednim ili vise.hahaha...pozitivna nama treba i nikakav stres.I nesmijemo si sa nicim raditi stres...
Domacica drzim fige :Kiss:

----------


## DalmaIB

Hvala cure na odgovorima. 
Pitala sam ovo jer sam primjetila da mi uvijek na uputnici piše kbc Split, dakle ne baš Firule ili Križine, ali piše KBC Split.
Mislila sam u Petrovu, neko od vas mi je spominjao dr.Vrčića, pa bih eto kod njega probala da vidim što će mi čovjek reći. 
Hvala vam puno još jednom.
Javim se kad budem imala šta za prijavit. Inače ne pišem puno da ne natrpavam forum bzvze ali pratim vas redovno.
Sretno svima.

----------


## Iva83

Domacica drzim fige da nam ti otvoris ovu godinu sa pozitivnim rezultatima❤

----------


## Mia38

> Hvala cure na odgovorima. 
> Pitala sam ovo jer sam primjetila da mi uvijek na uputnici piše kbc Split, dakle ne baš Firule ili Križine, ali piše KBC Split.
> Mislila sam u Petrovu, neko od vas mi je spominjao dr.Vrčića, pa bih eto kod njega probala da vidim što će mi čovjek reći. 
> Hvala vam puno još jednom.
> Javim se kad budem imala šta za prijavit. Inače ne pišem puno da ne natrpavam forum bzvze ali pratim vas redovno.
> Sretno svima.


DalmaIb kod Vrčića ti se termin ceka mjesecima... samo da imas u planu... ja pokusala u 10- trazit pa odustala ka d su mi rekli kad imaju termin. Bilo tipa 3 mjeseca cekanja.

----------


## Bambina1

Bok cure. Nisam se dugo javila jer mi se sve nesto zaredalo.. Prvo ona korona koja mi je unistila postupak na koji sam se vec pocela pripremati pa onda potresi. Sad sam odlucila ici, po mojoj procjeni oko 10.2. Cekam mengu pa cu znati. Nisam bas sretna da idem sama, al prezivjeti cu.  Samo da se sve sredi. Javim se

----------


## Inesz

Kaja1976, dobro došla na forum.

Jasno je da se privatno ne čeka na liječnički pregled, ali svaki put kad idemo privatno kao osiguranici HZZO-a plaćamo dvaput. Prvi put iz doprinosa na plaću, drugi put iz džepa.

Mislim da Dalma nastoji izbjeći plaćanje privatnih usluga u zdravstvu, ako može.

*Dalma*, znaš da imamo temu *Potpomognuta u Petrovoj*, pa pitaj žene kod kojeg liječnika se manje čeka na konzultacije.

----------


## Medo2711

> Hvala cure na odgovorima. 
> Pitala sam ovo jer sam primjetila da mi uvijek na uputnici piše kbc Split, dakle ne baš Firule ili Križine, ali piše KBC Split.
> Mislila sam u Petrovu, neko od vas mi je spominjao dr.Vrčića, pa bih eto kod njega probala da vidim što će mi čovjek reći. 
> Hvala vam puno još jednom.
> Javim se kad budem imala šta za prijavit. Inače ne pišem puno da ne natrpavam forum bzvze ali pratim vas redovno.
> Sretno svima.


Mozes kod moje dr.Jurkovic ona super.Dobis termin za 3 tj vise manje.Vrcic mi je ok,malo prica i moras iz njega izlaciti.I stalno u guzvi kod njega ti min 3 mj nemozes doci na red.

----------


## Medo2711

> Bok cure. Nisam se dugo javila jer mi se sve nesto zaredalo.. Prvo ona korona koja mi je unistila postupak na koji sam se vec pocela pripremati pa onda potresi. Sad sam odlucila ici, po mojoj procjeni oko 10.2. Cekam mengu pa cu znati. Nisam bas sretna da idem sama, al prezivjeti cu.  Samo da se sve sredi. Javim se


Bok,nadam se da ce biti sve u redu i da kreces 10.2
Drzimo palceve za pozitivu. :Smile:

----------


## domaćica

Evo da odmah javim, danas napravila betu, 10dnt i negativan je opet. Dr.L kaze da prekinem terapiju. I eto nas opet na početku. Idemo po treću sreću!

----------


## Medo2711

> Evo da odmah javim, danas napravila betu, 10dnt i negativan je opet. Dr.L kaze da prekinem terapiju. I eto nas opet na početku. Idemo po treću sreću!


Zao mi je draga :Sad: 
Idemo u nove pobjede,mozda i skupa  :Kiss:

----------


## domaćica

Spremamo se otpočetka skupa, pa bi već bio red da popijemo to Skopsko❤

----------


## branca_i

Domaćice, zao mi je fulllll!!!  :Sad:  Bas sam se nadala da ces nas razveseliti betom...
Ja obavila 2.uzv i transfer definitvno treba biti u petak, tako da mi sve otpada....bas sam razočarana...
Mislila sam se ici mozda busom, ali sam ipak odustala. U ovo vrime korone i zimskih uvjeta bas mi se ne da dodatno stresirati i putovati cca 20 sati. Nadam se da ce CA imati normalne letove u 2.mj., i da ce se konacno sve poklopiti...
A cure, za Skopsko pridruzujem se ako me primate... :pivo:

----------


## Medo2711

Naravno uvijek za pivo i zivjeli da nam se ciklusi poklope..hahaha.
Zao mi je branca,uvijek neke komplikacije sa tim prijevozom..i tim nasim uzv i folikulama.. :Undecided:

----------


## domaćica

Branca naravno da te primamo, dapače mislim da nam je nužno potrebno jedno (čitaj nekoliko) pivo za živce jer ovo je već ludnica. Zašto ne uspjeva? Znate, ne znam da li se kome dogodilo ali meni se počelo pojavljivati crvenilo i svrbež na mjestu pikanja prolutexa, alergija.. Moram to naglasiti dr.L slijedeći put..

----------


## branca_i

Stvarno ludnica, dobro si napisala Domaćice! Krecem krizat dane na kalendaru do novog ciklusa...nije to ni tako daleko...tjesim se  :Razz:  hehe u ovih 4 sata ujutro!  :facepalm: 

Domaćice, citala sam da takva reakcija zna biti i od Clexane. Obavezno napomeni dr.L. drugi put.

----------


## domaćica

Da, moram mu napomenuti... moram vidjeti s njim da li da možda napravim neke dodatne pretrage, jer po njima je sve super, odličan endometrij, odlična maternica, odlični embriji a beta negativna. U nečemu svakako problem postoji. u svakom slučaju ja sad čekam mengu i molim boga da ju preživim, prošla nakon negativne bete je bila noćna mora...

----------


## vedre

Domaćica, žao mi je. Baš sam.se nadala da ces nas razveseliti i prekinuti ovaj neg niz.

----------


## domaćica

> Domaćica, žao mi je. Baš sam.se nadala da ces nas razveseliti i prekinuti ovaj neg niz.


Hvala Vedre, tako to mora biti. Sve se događa s nekim razlogom, mislim da sam i ja malo sa prevelikim očekivanjima ušla u sve ovo...Ali netko mora prekinuti taj negativni niz, mora! I hoće, godina je tek počela.

----------


## Iva83

Domacica,bas mi je zao ☹️

----------


## LaraLana

Domaćica zao mi je  :Sad: 
Branca pa bas se mora sve tako naopako dogoditi i s ranijom ovulacijom i tim letovima. Mislim i da je bolje sto nisi forsirala i išla busom!

Vedre kakva je situacija kod tebe?

Mia ti ideš uskoro? Jesi već krenula sa stimulacijom?

----------


## Mia38

> Domaćica zao mi je 
> Branca pa bas se mora sve tako naopako dogoditi i s ranijom ovulacijom i tim letovima. Mislim i da je bolje sto nisi forsirala i išla busom!
> 
> Vedre kakva je situacija kod tebe?
> 
> Mia ti ideš uskoro? Jesi već krenula sa stimulacijom?


LaraLana nisam... slijedeći tjedan počinjem. Baš danas naručila Gonal i Cetrotide. 8 Gonala (od 300) i 4 Cetrotide 7400 kuna. Putujem 5-og ili 8-og, ovisno kad krene ciklus i stimulacija.
Inače, nisam baš uopće psihički spremna. Partner je odlučio da on ipak ne može samnom u ovu priču. To mi je teško palo i plačem stalno. 
Odrađujem sve nekako onako usputno. Teški dani su ovo ali treba se nekako dalje kretati.

----------


## branca_i

Mia38, zao mi je kako je na kraju zavrsilo s partnerom. Samo glavu gore, nastavi svoju borbu. Sigurno ce ti se isplatiti!

----------


## domaćica

> Domacica,bas mi je zao ☹️


 :Heart:

----------


## domaćica

> Domaćica zao mi je 
> Branca pa bas se mora sve tako naopako dogoditi i s ranijom ovulacijom i tim letovima. Mislim i da je bolje sto nisi forsirala i išla busom!
> 
> Vedre kakva je situacija kod tebe?
> 
> Mia ti ideš uskoro? Jesi već krenula sa stimulacijom?


možda bude treća sreća  :fige:

----------


## LaraLana

> LaraLana nisam... slijedeći tjedan počinjem. Baš danas naručila Gonal i Cetrotide. 8 Gonala (od 300) i 4 Cetrotide 7400 kuna. Putujem 5-og ili 8-og, ovisno kad krene ciklus i stimulacija.
> Inače, nisam baš uopće psihički spremna. Partner je odlučio da on ipak ne može samnom u ovu priču. To mi je teško palo i plačem stalno. 
> Odrađujem sve nekako onako usputno. Teški dani su ovo ali treba se nekako dalje kretati.


Jojjj Mia neznam što bi ti uopće rekla na to osim da imaš nas tu a i bolje je da to što prije znaš već u trudnoći. Ti muški često ispadnu veliki slabići i nekad je onda bolje bez njih. Probaj se što manje stresirati  :Heart:

----------


## Mia38

> Jojjj Mia neznam što bi ti uopće rekla na to osim da imaš nas tu a i bolje je da to što prije znaš već u trudnoći. Ti muški često ispadnu veliki slabići i nekad je onda bolje bez njih. Probaj se što manje stresirati


Hvala Branca i LaraLana...
Malo sam se tu istresla sa emotivnim problemima.. najgore je sto se volimo i lijepo nam je zajedno i stvarno mi je podrska u svemu pa i u ovome. Samo ne moze samnom u sve ovo.. onda moras birat između ljubavi i djece. Znam ja da cu biti dobro na kraju, samo treba doci do toga.
Moram priznat da nam je, kad smo krenuli pricati o donaciji, falilo ovako nesto gdje mozes citati iskustva drugih i savjete ono u fazi razmisljanja pa mozda admini da razmisle o novoj temi za parove koji se bore s donosenjem odluke.

----------


## Iva83

Draga Mia38,drzim ti fige da uspijes,da se pokusas i mislis sad malo na sebe i na ono sto slijedi..koliko god je tesko sad moras sebi biti na prvom mjestu,a ako je on taj pravi koji te podrzava u svemu on ce ti opet doci..glavu gore

----------


## Mia38

> Draga Mia38,drzim ti fige da uspijes,da se pokusas i mislis sad malo na sebe i na ono sto slijedi..koliko god je tesko sad moras sebi biti na prvom mjestu,a ako je on taj pravi koji te podrzava u svemu on ce ti opet doci..glavu gore


Hvala ti Iva. Ide li jos netko u postupak ovih dana? Ja sam od ponedjeljka tamo, ako je netko za popit kavu ili prosetat ili slicno...

----------


## LaraLana

Mia draga sretno do neba i natrag! Javljaj nam se svakako kako ide postupak  :Heart:

----------


## hood034

Pozdrav... Ja i partner odlucili smo na potpomognutu u makedoniji (sestra bi mi donirala jajne stanice). Zanima me da li se u Hrvatskoj mogu napraviti pretrage da li je ona adekvatan donor i ako netko zna koje su to pretrage prije samog puta u Makedoniju.? Hvala unaprijed na odgovoru.. Lp, Maja

----------


## Mia38

> Mia draga sretno do neba i natrag! Javljaj nam se svakako kako ide postupak


Hvala! 
Bila sam na rubu odgađanja. Tata mi je dobio pozitivan nalaz na koronu pa je ostatak family u samoizolaciji. Srećom ponudio je dragi da preuzme brigu o njima dok mene nema. 
Stvarno je ovo razdoblje test za moje živce.

----------


## Bambina1

Mia38  Ja cu mozda biti, al cu tek u ponedjeljak dopodne znati. Kako ides i koliko ostajes?

----------


## Medo2711

> Hvala ti Iva. Ide li jos netko u postupak ovih dana? Ja sam od ponedjeljka tamo, ako je netko za popit kavu ili prosetat ili slicno...


Sretno,drzimo fige :Smile:

----------


## Mia38

> Mia38  Ja cu mozda biti, al cu tek u ponedjeljak dopodne znati. Kako ides i koliko ostajes?


Idem u pon avionom CA. Vraćam se vjerojatno petak 19-og. Slobodno se javi ako ideš.

----------


## LF2

> Pozdrav... Ja i partner odlucili smo na potpomognutu u makedoniji (sestra bi mi donirala jajne stanice). Zanima me da li se u Hrvatskoj mogu napraviti pretrage da li je ona adekvatan donor i ako netko zna koje su to pretrage prije samog puta u Makedoniju.? Hvala unaprijed na odgovoru.. Lp, Maja


Najbolje da kontaktirate Acibadem Sistina. Pretpostavljam da bi trebala napraviti standard pretrage za stimulaciju. Briseve, papa test, spolne hormone, hepatitise....Ali najbolje ti pitaj.
E da, i kad sam ja pitala da bi mi sestra bila donor, rekli su da ne smije biti starija od 36 godina.

----------


## Inesz

> Pozdrav... Ja i partner odlucili smo na potpomognutu u makedoniji (sestra bi mi donirala jajne stanice). Zanima me da li se u Hrvatskoj mogu napraviti pretrage da li je ona adekvatan donor i ako netko zna koje su to pretrage prije samog puta u Makedoniju.? Hvala unaprijed na odgovoru.. Lp, Maja


hood034, dobro došla na forum.
U Hrvatskoj je zakonom izričito zabranjena donacija spolnih stanica među srodnicima. 

Ne znam na koje pretrage misliš za tvoju sestru donoricu, ali kako ovaj tip donacije u HR nije dozvoljen, pretrage ne bi mogle ići preko osiguranja (na uputnicu).

----------


## Mia38

Ja obavila danas prvi uzv. 5-ti ds= endometrij 5 mm, 5 folikula. 
2 su od 11 mm a 3 od 10,5 mm. Prilično su jednaki što je kao dobro ali ne razumijem se u veličine pa ako netko kuži da li su to ok veličine za 5 ds ili bi trebala počet cikla/ananas ili nešto?

----------


## LaraLana

Mia sve je to u redu i super da su tako jednake veličine. Nemoj se puno zamarati, dobit ćeš Estrofem nakon punkcije a to ti je također za endometrij. Ja ne bi uzimala niti ciklu niti ananas jer sve preko 8 mm debljine je ok za transfer a bit će ti sigurno deblji od 8 mm do transfera. Zato samo opušteno i sto manje razmišljanja i stresiranja  :Wink:

----------


## LaraLana

Hood034 svakako kontaktirajte Sistinu i Bobana Janevskog. Dobit ćete informacije iz prve ruke.
I da mislim da sestra može na uputnicu bez problema obaviti briseve i spolne hormone. Svaki normalan soc.gin će joj dati uputnice, ima pravo na to. 
Ne znam koje još pretrage traže klinike od svojih donorica pa ćete to saznati od Bobana Janevskog. Pa vidite onda što se sve može na uputnicu.
Markere na Hepatitis također može na uputnicu.
Sretno i javi se!

----------


## Iva83

Mia i ostale cure koje idete sad,zelim vam svu srecu  :Smile:

----------


## branca_i

Mia38, sretnoooo! Samo opušteno i vjeruj dr. L. Bit ce sve ok.  :Heart: 
Bambina, drzim fige da nam sutra javis da i ti ides doli.  :fige:

----------


## Mia38

> Mia38, sretnoooo! Samo opušteno i vjeruj dr. L. Bit ce sve ok. 
> Bambina, drzim fige da nam sutra javis da i ti ides doli.


Hvala svima.
Branca ako se dobro sjećam ti si nosila lijekove kad si putovala avionom? Nisu ti radili broblem?

----------


## Mango123

Mia, i ja sam.. Nikakvih problema nisam imala

----------


## Mia38

> Mia, i ja sam.. Nikakvih problema nisam imala


Hvala ti Mango. Sad sam vec predala u koferu. Valjda ga ne budu izgubili.

----------


## Mango123

Nece, budi bez brige.. Ja sam nosila sve sa sobom u ruksaku.. Sretnoooo  :Smile:

----------


## branca_i

Mia38, nosila sam u ruksaku i sve je bilo ok. I tebi ce biti, ne brini. Ti si vec sad negdi u zraku, blago ti se! Ja sad svaki dan strepim hoce li ostati letovi posli....koja pilana!

----------


## Bambina1

Mi vjerojatno idemo u petak, jos cekam tocno kad  Mia38 vidimo se, sretno

----------


## Mia38

Evo da se i ja javim. U petak imam punkciju. Folikuli brzo rastu i estradiol je visok, inače je trebala biti u subotu. 
Htjela bi svima koji ovo prolaze, pogotovo ženama koje idu same kroz ovo, reći svaka čast, stvarno je emotivno i psihički zahtjevno i teško. Barem je meni tako.
I btw u ljekarni u Sistini ne primaju Diners kartice (možda nekome korisna info).

----------


## Bambina1

Mia38 sretno, mislim na tebe
Nazalost, od mene nista ni ovaj termin. Dobila mengu nakon 11 dana. Vjerojatno krivo reagiram na hormone. Probati cemo sljedeci mjesec s novom menom, i vjerojatno cemo ici na flastere. Uzasno mi je, al ne mogu iz vlastite koze  :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## Iva83

Mia38,kako si,jel sve proslo ok?

----------


## Mia38

> Mia38,kako si,jel sve proslo ok?


Je, proslo ok. Malo sam razocarana jer je bilo 5 folikula a na kraju samo 3 stanice. Malo me bilo strah anestezije al proslo je ok. Cekam da jave koliko se oplodilo. Dobila standardnu terapiju kao ostale cure.
 Bambina bas mi je zao.

----------


## branca_i

Bambina1, zao mi je! Stalno neke komplikacije... :Sad: 
Mia38, nadam se da ce se sve tri oploditi. Drzim fige  :fige:  obavezno nam javi...

----------


## Mia38

> Je, proslo ok. Malo sam razocarana jer je bilo 5 folikula a na kraju samo 3 stanice. Malo me bilo strah anestezije al proslo je ok. Cekam da jave koliko se oplodilo. Dobila standardnu terapiju kao ostale cure.
>  Bambina bas mi je zao.


Samo 1 se oplodila.

----------


## LaraLana

Mia dal znaš još neke informacije? Nadam se da je Boban rekao zašto se samo jedna oplodila! Što je bilo s ostala 2 folikula? Koliki ti je bio estradiol? Meni je se poklopio s brojem jajnih stanica ali nije pravilo da uvijek bude tako! 
Gle znam da nije dobar rezultat, zapravo znaš to i sama al najgore je ostati bez transfera. Zato držimo fige da se ova jedna lijepo dijeli pa se onda imaš čemu i nadati.
Glavu gore, nije ovo niti malo jednostavno a podrške uvijek trebamo.

----------


## Mia38

> Mia dal znaš još neke informacije? Nadam se da je Boban rekao zašto se samo jedna oplodila! Što je bilo s ostala 2 folikula? Koliki ti je bio estradiol? Meni je se poklopio s brojem jajnih stanica ali nije pravilo da uvijek bude tako! 
> Gle znam da nije dobar rezultat, zapravo znaš to i sama al najgore je ostati bez transfera. Zato držimo fige da se ova jedna lijepo dijeli pa se onda imaš čemu i nadati.
> Glavu gore, nije ovo niti malo jednostavno a podrške uvijek trebamo.


LaraLana nazvala me sestra da mi kaze i kao "dobre vijesti, imamo oplođenu". Kazem ja "sta samo 1?", kao da, al mozda se jos oplode i ostale... ne znam koji je razlog. Sve je bilo super. Dr L je rekao da se cudi mojim nalazima krvi jer je sve bilo super. Jedino je estradiol bio visok prije punkcije. Jedan folikul je bio mali, pa ga ocito nisu dirali, jer pise na onom papiru sto su mi dali 4 folikula. Ostali 2×16, 18 i 19. Endometrij 10.5. 
Ne znam... bas sam razocarana. Ovo mi je prvi postupak i stvarno se divim svima vama koji ste prosli vise puta ovo.
Znam da i sa 1 ima sanse jos al ja sam se nadala da cu imati bar za 2 pokusaja jer mi ovo tesko pada a kamoli financijski, obzirom sama placam.

----------


## branca_i

Mia38, znam kako se osjecas, nije to ni malo lako. Polažes sve nade, i onda razočaranje. Ja te skroz razumijem...u svom zadnjem postupku u RH od 19 jajnih stanica imala na kraju 1 embrij...toliko sam plakala u sali na transferu, poslije u sobi, a da ne govorim na putu za kuci....nisam dala tom malcu ni sansu. Ti nemoj pokleknuti..nije sve u broju, jer zaista 1 je dovoljan...Imaj vjere i nade...

----------


## Mia38

> Mia38, znam kako se osjecas, nije to ni malo lako. Polažes sve nade, i onda razočaranje. Ja te skroz razumijem...u svom zadnjem postupku u RH od 19 jajnih stanica imala na kraju 1 embrij...toliko sam plakala u sali na transferu, poslije u sobi, a da ne govorim na putu za kuci....nisam dala tom malcu ni sansu. Ti nemoj pokleknuti..nije sve u broju, jer zaista 1 je dovoljan...Imaj vjere i nade...


Branca_i hvala na tvojim rijecima...  malo sam se smirila al ne nadam se previse. Sjecam se Franjitis koliko je bila pozitivna i uvjerena da je to to kad je isto imala samo 1 pa joj nije uspijelo tako da nisam bas uvjerena u to pozitiva, vjerujem vise da ako treba biti bit ce ako ne nece... sta je tu je sad....

----------


## domaćica

Pozdrav cure, 
da li je netko od Vas radio bioptat endometrija, u ambulanti?
Zanima me da li boli, ide li se odmah kući ili se ostaje malo u bolnici, kako se pripremiti?

----------


## LaraLana

Mia jel bio transfer? Kako si?

----------


## LaraLana

> Pozdrav cure, 
> da li je netko od Vas radio bioptat endometrija, u ambulanti?
> Zanima me da li boli, ide li se odmah kući ili se ostaje malo u bolnici, kako se pripremiti?


Misliš na scratching endometrija?
Imaš temu pa možeš malo pročitati informacija radi. Mislim da se nije pokazalo baš uspješnim ako je to u pitanju!

----------


## Mia38

> Mia jel bio transfer? Kako si?


Dobro sam. Bio transfer, ostatak dana odmaram. Pise C8G1 sto je navodno dobro.

----------


## LaraLana

> Dobro sam. Bio transfer, ostatak dana odmaram. Pise C8G1 sto je navodno dobro.


Odlično, to je osmostanični bez fragmentacija. Sretno Mia i bez puno razmišljanja i što manje stresa. Ponašaj se normalno. Ja sam u prvom dobitnom i biciklo vozila.
Ako će se primiti primit će se, to je jednostavno stvar sreće.

----------


## Mia38

evo malo o cijenama lijekova ovdje, ako nekoga zanima, sve u ljekarni u klinici:

estrofem (od 1 mg, 28 tbl)=259,76 mkd
methyl folat (1000mcg, 90 tbl)=1680 mkd
utrogestan (200 mg, 15 kom)=440 mkd (gđa u ljekarni tvrdi da nema od 400 mg)
decortin (5mg, 20 tbl)=90,65 mkd
impryl (30tbl)=2970 mkd
d vitamin sprej= 820 mkd

----------


## Medo2711

> evo malo o cijenama lijekova ovdje, ako nekoga zanima, sve u ljekarni u klinici:
> 
> estrofem (od 1 mg, 28 tbl)=259,76 mkd
> methyl folat (1000mcg, 90 tbl)=1680 mkd
> utrogestan (200 mg, 15 kom)=440 mkd (gđa u ljekarni tvrdi da nema od 400 mg)
> decortin (5mg, 20 tbl)=90,65 mkd
> impryl (30tbl)=2970 mkd
> d vitamin sprej= 820 mkd


Sretno,javljaj nam vijesti.
Utrogestan ima od 100 i 200 mg,nema vece.Sad cu i u hrvatsku napokon dosli od 200 mg.Prije ih nije bilo.Hvala na cijenama

----------


## domaćica

> Misliš na scratching endometrija?
> Imaš temu pa možeš malo pročitati informacija radi. Mislim da se nije pokazalo baš uspješnim ako je to u pitanju!


 ne, to je biopsija endometrija. jučer sam to radila po preporuci mpo dr.

----------


## jelena.O

Ima d vitamin od vitala koji ide na recept

----------


## sara79

> ne, to je biopsija endometrija. jučer sam to radila po preporuci mpo dr.


Biopsija endometrija je kad se uzme uzorak i šalje na analizu. Scratching endometrija je kad se endometrij zagrebe ili seljačkih rečeno ozlijedi i da se potakne njegova obnova. Ja sam pokrenula temu tu na forumu. Išla sam al bolje da nisam jer je trebalo dugo endometriju da se oporavi. Da sam znala kao što sad znam nikada ne bi išla i nije dokazano da uopce pomaze/pospješuje implantaciju/uspješnost!
Ne znam koji mpo dr ti je preporučio al u moje vrijeme prije par god su svi na to prevrtali očima.

----------


## domaćica

> Biopsija endometrija je kad se uzme uzorak i šalje na analizu. Scratching endometrija je kad se endometrij zagrebe ili seljačkih rečeno ozlijedi i da se potakne njegova obnova. Ja sam pokrenula temu tu na forumu. Išla sam al bolje da nisam jer je trebalo dugo endometriju da se oporavi. Da sam znala kao što sad znam nikada ne bi išla i nije dokazano da uopce pomaze/pospješuje implantaciju/uspješnost!
> Ne znam koji mpo dr ti je preporučio al u moje vrijeme prije par god su svi na to prevrtali očima.


nisam išla to raditi zato da recimo poboljšam šanse za uspjeh nego sam, kako sam već napisala, radila biopsiju endometrija i ne vidim razlog zašto bi to bilo nešto loše.

----------


## sara79

> nisam išla to raditi zato da recimo poboljšam šanse za uspjeh nego sam, kako sam već napisala, radila biopsiju endometrija i ne vidim razlog zašto bi to bilo nešto loše.


Ne se odmah ljutiti i tako reagirati! Ovo je slobodni forum i cure pišu svoja iskustva i znanja koja su stekla ovdje i nažalost kroz dug period mpo.
Samo si napisala da si radila biopsiju pa sam htjela pojasniti (nitko nije napisao da je loše, već nisi pojasnila) a isto tako i za scratching endometrija jer nije dokazana pa se žene hvataju za sve samo da uspije kao i za intralipidnu infuziju i plaćaju nepotrebne stavke!
A da ne govorim za embrioglue ili što već:/

----------


## domaćica

> Ne se odmah ljutiti i tako reagirati! Ovo je slobodni forum i cure pišu svoja iskustva i znanja koja su stekla ovdje i nažalost kroz dug period mpo.
> Samo si napisala da si radila biopsiju pa sam htjela pojasniti (nitko nije napisao da je loše, već nisi pojasnila) a isto tako i za scratching endometrija jer nije dokazana pa se žene hvataju za sve samo da uspije kao i za intralipidnu infuziju i plaćaju nepotrebne stavke!
> A da ne govorim za embrioglue ili što već:/


Sara79 ne ljutim se, zašto bi se ljutila? samo sam napisala da ne vidim ništa loše u tome i smatram da moj MPO zna što radi, jer ja nisam medicinske struke pa u potpunosti vjerujem što mi kaže. Znam što sam radila, ali nisam znala kakav je to postupak točno, kako se izvodi...pa sam zato pitala...oni uvijek kažu, nije ništa strašno... a neki postupci bole za popiz… ali te ne upozore na to...

----------


## branca_i

Cure koje ste nedavno bile doli, jeli ima kakav ducan sa hranom u blizini klinike? Sjecam se da se spominjalo da ima, ali kad gledam preko google maps ne mogu naci nista....

----------


## Mia38

> Cure koje ste nedavno bile doli, jeli ima kakav dućan sa hranom u blizini klinike? Sjećam se da se spominjalo da ima, ali kad gledam preko google maps ne mogu naci nista....


Branca ja sam baš neki dan vidjela iz taxi-a na zgradi piše market nešto.... kad ideš od klinike na suprotnu stranu od Portala, al ne znam da li je to sa hranom ili nešto drugo... izgledalo nešto tipa plodina, kao hala...
znači od klinike pa prije mosta..
kad ideš?

----------


## LaraLana

Branca vidi ovo sto ti Mia piše. Ja kad sam bila nije bilo. Imaš odmah do klinike restoran dan noć i bio je dućan namještaja pa su možda u sklopu toga nešto novo napravili. 
U dvorištu bolnice ima kao kiosk na onom izlazu kad krenes na most...u tom kiosku ima tipa mlijeko jogurt, sendviči, čokolade, grickalice,piće itd.

Pitaj najbolje Bobana a mene je Blagoje dovezao u šoping centar i tu sam nakupovala jer sam bila u Portalu a u sobama imaju frižider. Ako želiš toplo mlijeko ili čaj slobodno kažeš curama u hotelu i svi su super. Ovo mislim da se možeš poslužiti njihovom kuhinjom.

Inače za prošetati preko mosta prema hotelu Aleksandar ti u biti nije tako daleko ovaj šoping centar, samo ako nakupuješ puno bit će ti teško nositi ali možeš angažirati Blagoju, mislim da ima Viber.
Ako ti mogu još kako pomoći pitaj!

----------


## LaraLana

Mia kako si? Jesi došla doma?

----------


## branca_i

Taj market blizu klinike je izgleda samo s nekakvim kucanskim potrepstinama (boje, lakovi i to). I meni se cini da mi je jedina opcija taj šoping centar. Uzela sam u Portala apartman s malom kuhinjom pa da mogu i nešto osnovno skuhati. Javit cu se Bobanu za Blagoja da me doceka na aerodromu. Letim u ponedjeljak. U utorak cu kod dr. L na preged, u cetvrtak bi trebao biti transfer. Veceras je štoperica....

----------


## Mia38

> Mia kako si? Jesi došla doma?


Jesam jucer, napokon... bas mi bilo previse dana tamo al kad nema aviona pa nema izbora. Isla danas obavit pcr da mogu skinut izolaciju. Ok sam, povremeno me nesto probode kod jajnika al inace nista. Povratak u normalu i realnost uglavnom.

----------


## Mia38

To je onaj city mall? Ja sam isla prosetat tamo jedan dan. Ima veliki Ramstore, nesto tipa veceg Spara i tamo sve mozes kupit. Od Poratala je nekih 1,5-2 km. Ako uzmes taxi negdje oko 100mkd bi ti ispalo.

----------


## branca_i

Mia38, danas ti je 5dnt? Dosta si dana bila doli. Ja cu, nadam se, biti od ponedjeljka do petka, pa me hvata malo i frka i panika kako to odraditi sama. Mogu misliti kako je tebi bilo sve te dane. Jos u Portala imaju ocajan izbor tv programa...moram se oboružati kakvom knjigom.  :Smile:

----------


## LaraLana

> To je onaj city mall? Ja sam isla prosetat tamo jedan dan. Ima veliki Ramstore, nesto tipa veceg Spara i tamo sve mozes kupit. Od Poratala je nekih 1,5-2 km. Ako uzmes taxi negdje oko 100mkd bi ti ispalo.


Da da City. Tako je Ramstore. 

Joj da, očaj od programa u Portalu. Ja sam nosila svoj mali Laptop pa sam gledala filmove i svašta nešto.
Prvi put sam bila punih 14 dana i odmah dan nakon transfera išla doma.

----------


## LaraLana

Branca sretno  :fige:

----------


## Mia38

> Mia38, danas ti je 5dnt? Dosta si dana bila doli. Ja cu, nadam se, biti od ponedjeljka do petka, pa me hvata malo i frka i panika kako to odraditi sama. Mogu misliti kako je tebi bilo sve te dane. Jos u Portala imaju ocajan izbor tv programa...moram se oboružati kakvom knjigom.


U pon je bio transfer pa je danas 6-ti dan. Ja sam bila 10 dana i zadnjih 3 vec bila luuda... u zgradi je bio super birc pa sam znala sici na kavu a nosila sam i laptop i obnovila pretplatu na netflix.
Branca lijepo je i prosetat uz Vardar, bit ce ti lijepo vrijeme.

----------


## LaraLana

Mia dan transfera je nulti dan tak da je danas kao sto je branca i napisala 5-ti dan! Nadam se da se mrvica lijepo utoplila točno tamo di treba  :Heart:

----------


## branca_i

Joj cure jedva cekam krenut! Istovremeno me hvata uzbuđenje i strah. Samo da se ukrcam na let pa znam da idem. Nosim tablet, naravno da mi je laptop krepao prije par dana...hehe...i Vardar zvuci primamljivo, posebno ujutro. 
I ovaj ciklus sam morala imati stres. Jučer nakon 2.folekulometrije kupila kartu za bus i avion jer kao to je to. Onda se ispostavilo da je dominantan folikul ovalan. Od muke nisam spavala do uzv-a ujutro. Mislila da je mozda cista, i jos svasta nesto. Uglavnom, mali folikul iznad tog glavnog se naslanja na njega i malo ga pritisce pa je zato ovalanog oblika. Smirilo me konačno. Ne može proci ništa bez neke muke i zafrkavanja... 
Mia38, drzim ti fige i sretnooo!  :Heart:

----------


## leptirica82

Branca, sretno!!!
Koji dan ti onda vraćaju trodnevne? Tj. imala si trodnevne smrznute? Skužila sam da ti trodnevni vraćaju 5. dan nakon štoperice, ako sam dobro shvatila.

Kod mene nikakvih novosti. Nemamo trenutno mogućnost ići ž, ali nadamo se da će se promijeniti uskoro. A i nadamo se da će se i ukinuti test na povratku kući.

----------


## domaćica

Kad sam se ja vratila iz MK, dr.mi je dala uputnicu za testiranje...możda nekome pomogne info...

----------


## branca_i

> Branca, sretno!!!
> Koji dan ti onda vraćaju trodnevne? Tj. imala si trodnevne smrznute? Skužila sam da ti trodnevni vraćaju 5. dan nakon štoperice, ako sam dobro shvatila.
> 
> Kod mene nikakvih novosti. Nemamo trenutno mogućnost ići ž, ali nadamo se da će se promijeniti uskoro. A i nadamo se da će se i ukinuti test na povratku kući.


Da, tako ispada 5. dan od štoperice, odnosno 3. dan od ovulacije budući su trodnevni. Nadam se da ce transfer biti u cetvrtak, da nece prebaciti na petak kad letim nazad. Volila bi taj dan transfera odmoriti i biti opustena, a ne jurcat po kolodvorima i aerodromima. Znam da taj dio nije toliko bitan, ali bi ja bila mirnija.

----------


## branca_i

> Kad sam se ja vratila iz MK, dr.mi je dala uputnicu za testiranje...możda nekome pomogne info...


Super info, definitivno cu probati tako...
Jeli se moze testirati odmah po dolasku u RH ili treba proci neki rok? U nekim drzavama se smije tek nakon 5 dana recimo...

----------


## domaćica

> Super info, definitivno cu probati tako...
> Jeli se moze testirati odmah po dolasku u RH ili treba proci neki rok? U nekim drzavama se smije tek nakon 5 dana recimo...


nisu spominjali nikakav rok. mi smo se vratili u subotu, tek u ponedjeljak sam dobila uputnicu a u utorak se testirala.. 
to za uputnicu, ne znam da li je pravilo ili ovisi o dobroj volji dr., ali ja pitala i dobila... e sad...
branca sretno! nadam se da će ti ovaj put sve proći bez komplikacija. :grouphug:

----------


## branca_i

> nisu spominjali nikakav rok. mi smo se vratili u subotu, tek u ponedjeljak sam dobila uputnicu a u utorak se testirala.. 
> to za uputnicu, ne znam da li je pravilo ili ovisi o dobroj volji dr., ali ja pitala i dobila... e sad...
> branca sretno! nadam se da će ti ovaj put sve proći bez komplikacija.


Vrijedi probati za uputnicu pa sto bude bude. A većina toga zaista ovisi o dobroj volji doktora. 
Ostavljam komplikacije za sobom, od danas mora sve ici "ka po špagu"....hvala ti  :Heart:

----------


## Mia38

> nisu spominjali nikakav rok. mi smo se vratili u subotu, tek u ponedjeljak sam dobila uputnicu a u utorak se testirala.. 
> to za uputnicu, ne znam da li je pravilo ili ovisi o dobroj volji dr., ali ja pitala i dobila... e sad...
> branca sretno! nadam se da će ti ovaj put sve proći bez komplikacija.


Ja sam se vratila u petak i odmah u sub testirala...iako ne preko uputnice al nema veze... nalaz posaljes mail-om na aerodrom i meni su u roku sat vremena ukinuli samoizolaciju. Znaci brzo.

----------


## domaćica

Mia38 i tebi držim palčeve da sve bude kako treba i da beta bude baš kako treba biti.
Kako je u Sistini? Sve uobičajeno?
A skidanje samoizolacije je doslovno u nekoliko minuta. Ja test na granicu poslala oko 19h i mail i sms došli u roku 10-ak minuta..

----------


## Medo2711

Mia i Branca sretno neka sve prode kako treba.
U novom ugovoru od hzzo meni pise da se mogu i u mk testirati na teret hzzo.Oni njima salju racun i pise da dr mi mora dati uputnicu za testiranje.Sve pise u ugovoru po stavkama,koja ime preko hzzo.Inace su snizili cijene,test kosta 360 kn gore na Andriji Stamparu.

----------


## domaćica

> Mia i Branca sretno neka sve prode kako treba.
> U novom ugovoru od hzzo meni pise da se mogu i u mk testirati na teret hzzo.Oni njima salju racun i pise da dr mi mora dati uputnicu za testiranje.Sve pise u ugovoru po stavkama,koja ime preko hzzo.Inace su snizili cijene,test kosta 360 kn gore na Andriji Stamparu.


Ma daj? pa to je odlična vijest!
Makar meni nije jasno zašto mi ne spadamo u one izuzetke "nužni zdravstveni razlozi", možda su mogli to nekako drugačije definirati da nas obuhvate...
Kad sam pitala prije puta u MUP-u, rekli su mi samo da moram paziti da test ne smije biti stariji od 48h (od uzimanja brisa do dolaska na granicu) te da je bitno gdje se testiramo, jer se kod nas na granici ne priznaju svi testovi , iz bilo koje ustanove... nego baš posebno registrirane kao kod nas HZJZ, ali mi nije znala reći konkretno... tako da sam ja odustala od testiranja tamo. Možda se sad nešto promijenilo, ali svakako je poželjno pitati unaprijed da ne bi bilo iznenađenja.

----------


## Mia38

Ja sam razmisljala testirat se u Mk, jer je u Sistini jeftinije al me bilo strah, ak kojim slucajem test bude poz, ne bi me pustili na avion.

----------


## branca_i

Mia38, toga je i mene najvise strah, sto ako budem pozitivna pa zavrsim u nekakvoj karanteni...Na kraju mi je kao i tebi bolja opcija samoizolacija pa test u RH. Ako i budem pozitivna tad barem sam doma. 

Naravno da sam se morala isprolivati kavom po jaketi na aerodromu, hehe, meni stvarno nikad nije dosadno! Prvo me muka uhvatila, a sad bi se smijala.... :facepalm:

----------


## domaćica

> Mia38, toga je i mene najvise strah, sto ako budem pozitivna pa zavrsim u nekakvoj karanteni...Na kraju mi je kao i tebi bolja opcija samoizolacija pa test u RH. Ako i budem pozitivna tad barem sam doma. 
> 
> Naravno da sam se morala isprolivati kavom po jaketi na aerodromu, hehe, meni stvarno nikad nije dosadno! Prvo me muka uhvatila, a sad bi se smijala....


Bit će žensko branca!!!!!
sretan put! i pozdravi Bistru, kaži da čekamo njezine mailove  :Smile:

----------


## Medo2711

> Ma daj? pa to je odlična vijest!
> Makar meni nije jasno zašto mi ne spadamo u one izuzetke "nužni zdravstveni razlozi", možda su mogli to nekako drugačije definirati da nas obuhvate...
> Kad sam pitala prije puta u MUP-u, rekli su mi samo da moram paziti da test ne smije biti stariji od 48h (od uzimanja brisa do dolaska na granicu) te da je bitno gdje se testiramo, jer se kod nas na granici ne priznaju svi testovi , iz bilo koje ustanove... nego baš posebno registrirane kao kod nas HZJZ, ali mi nije znala reći konkretno... tako da sam ja odustala od testiranja tamo. Možda se sad nešto promijenilo, ali svakako je poželjno pitati unaprijed da ne bi bilo iznenađenja.


Treba pokusati,ipak nam placaju.Ili doci u hrv pa ici po uputnicu i vjerovati nasim testovima.Tako da imamo mogucnosti,pa si svako bira kako mu pase.Mozda i skinu te glupe mjere,pa nam nece ni trebati to. :Smile:

----------


## Medo2711

> Bit će žensko branca!!!!!
> sretan put! i pozdravi Bistru, kaži da čekamo njezine mailove


Svaki dan salji po jedan,na jedan ce ti odgovoriti  :Very Happy:

----------


## domaćica

> Svaki dan salji po jedan,na jedan ce ti odgovoriti


Ti to meni vraćaš? Hahahaha

----------


## branca_i

Domaćice, ako imas kakav drugi mail otvoren pošalji s njega. Ni meni nije odgovarala s maila kojeg inace koristim, pa sam joj poslala sa drugog i odgovorila mi odmah kroz 1 minut. Izgleda da joj dosta toga ode u spam.
Kažeš da ce biti zensko, moze, dogovoreno!  :Wink: 
Moj dan nije završio s kavom...naime, ja od tolike preokupacije flekama na jaketi nisam skuzila da sidim ispred krivog gatea dok me nisu prozvali da jedino jos mene cekaju za ukrcaj! Koja sramotaaa! Zamislite samo to trcanje s kuferom i ruksakom prema pravom gateu! Hihi! Uglavnom, previše sam se cilo vrime zivcirala s nebitnim stvarima da mi je skoro bitna stvar izmakla. Mogla sam ne doci u Mk na kraju.....Stvarno treba stres i nervozu ostavit po strani. Predugo ovo cekam i stalno se nesto događa i komplicira da sam sad i sama pocela komplicirati! Uzasss
Ma dobro, sutra mi je pregled, i novi dan....ovaj je gotov i hvala bogu sto sam dosla u Skopje! 

E da, apartman u Portala u kuhinji nema ni frizider, nista od posuđa, ništa, totalno je sve prazno... da imam zivaca natezala bih se sad s njima, ali necu, dan mi je ionako ufff...
Cure, ispricavam se na davljenju...nadam se da vas sutra necu zamarati s novim dogodovštinama i da će dan proteći skoro pa dosadno.... :Smile:

----------


## jelena.O

Pa pitaj možda ima koji drugi apartman koji je puniji

----------


## branca_i

Nema, pitala vec. Izgleda da oni na netu svasta napišu, a onda uzivo otkrijes da nema nista od toga. I onda se isčuđuju kad pitas zašto nema....
Tako da ako idete u Portal očekujte najobicniju sobu, a sve povrh toga zaboravite.

----------


## domaćica

> Domaćice, ako imas kakav drugi mail otvoren pošalji s njega. Ni meni nije odgovarala s maila kojeg inace koristim, pa sam joj poslala sa drugog i odgovorila mi odmah kroz 1 minut. Izgleda da joj dosta toga ode u spam.
> Kažeš da ce biti zensko, moze, dogovoreno! 
> Moj dan nije završio s kavom...naime, ja od tolike preokupacije flekama na jaketi nisam skuzila da sidim ispred krivog gatea dok me nisu prozvali da jedino jos mene cekaju za ukrcaj! Koja sramotaaa! Zamislite samo to trcanje s kuferom i ruksakom prema pravom gateu! Hihi! Uglavnom, previše sam se cilo vrime zivcirala s nebitnim stvarima da mi je skoro bitna stvar izmakla. Mogla sam ne doci u Mk na kraju.....Stvarno treba stres i nervozu ostavit po strani. Predugo ovo cekam i stalno se nesto događa i komplicira da sam sad i sama pocela komplicirati! Uzasss
> Ma dobro, sutra mi je pregled, i novi dan....ovaj je gotov i hvala bogu sto sam dosla u Skopje! 
> 
> E da, apartman u Portala u kuhinji nema ni frizider, nista od posuđa, ništa, totalno je sve prazno... da imam zivaca natezala bih se sad s njima, ali necu, dan mi je ionako ufff...
> Cure, ispricavam se na davljenju...nadam se da vas sutra necu zamarati s novim dogodovštinama i da će dan proteći skoro pa dosadno....



Branca sretno!  Ma odgovorila mi je Bistra odmah na mail ali ipak nije poslala predračun...znači da joj ipak mail ne odlazi u spam nego jednostavno... vjerojatno je zatrpana...
Ja sam 3x bila u Portalu. Prvi put smo dobili ok sobu ali vidi se da baš ne održavaju prostor. U svakoj sobi je nešto potrgano, štede na toalet papiru (na nas dvoje dobiješ jednu rolu dnevno, mislim stvarno!!) onda ideš tražit dodatno još papira ili kao ja kupiš si u dućanu...  Uvijek bude tamo velik broj radnika koji su bučni do kasno... uglavnom, tako tako.... svi su ljubazni i blizu je bolnice, pa je to prednost... sve ostalo nije baš za preporučiti...

----------


## branca_i

Domacice, upravo sve sto si napisala potpisujem....ljubazni i blizu klinike, a sve drugo 0 bodova....

----------


## domaćica

> Domacice, upravo sve sto si napisala potpisujem....ljubazni i blizu klinike, a sve drugo 0 bodova....


a nije baš ni da su povoljni jako, kad vidiš kakve apartmane za te novce možeš dobiti u Skopju... pa Sheraton..ali  tako j to...
Kad imaš termin u bolnici?

----------


## branca_i

> a nije baš ni da su povoljni jako, kad vidiš kakve apartmane za te novce možeš dobiti u Skopju... pa Sheraton..ali  tako j to...
> Kad imaš termin u bolnici?


Bila sam oko 9 sati. Transfer u četvrtak. Danas dan bez turbulencija, hehe...
Koliko utrogestana si dobila za uzimati zadnji put? Druge cure, a vi? Meni u svjezem postupku bilo 2×400, a sad u FET-u 2×200.

----------


## Mia38

> Bila sam oko 9 sati. Transfer u četvrtak. Danas dan bez turbulencija, hehe...
> Koliko utrogestana si dobila za uzimati zadnji put? Druge cure, a vi? Meni u svjezem postupku bilo 2×400, a sad u FET-u 2×200.


Ja sam imala 2×400

----------


## Mia38

Branca i provjeri za petak da nisu slucajno najavili neke blokade ulica opet.
Mene taxi vozio u petak preko nekih sela do aerodroma jer taman u 14 sati bile neke blokade kao prosvjedi.... zeznuto ak ostanes u koloni negdje pa zakasnis na avion.

----------


## domaćica

> Bila sam oko 9 sati. Transfer u četvrtak. Danas dan bez turbulencija, hehe...
> Koliko utrogestana si dobila za uzimati zadnji put? Druge cure, a vi? Meni u svjezem postupku bilo 2×400, a sad u FET-u 2×200.


Utrogestan 2x400, hvala bogu što se sad može nabaviti od 200mg pa je lakše nego kad je bio samo od 100 mg.

----------


## branca_i

Znaci svima vam je 2×400, a meni smanjio sad. Hm jos mi se nekako uvik cini kako mi progesteron padne. Prolutex mi nije uveo, a mislila sam da hoce. Bezveze....sad mi je glupo mu slati mailove i provjeravat. Sto vi mislite, da pustim pa sto bude bude?

----------


## domaćica

> Znaci svima vam je 2×400, a meni smanjio sad. Hm jos mi se nekako uvik cini kako mi progesteron padne. Prolutex mi nije uveo, a mislila sam da hoce. Bezveze....sad mi je glupo mu slati mailove i provjeravat. Sto vi mislite, da pustim pa sto bude bude?


ja sam kod FET-a prolutex počela 3-4 dana prije postupka, a kod ET-a dan prije.. 
Meni je logičnije to nego da svakoj da istu terapiju...

----------


## branca_i

> ja sam kod FET-a prolutex počela 3-4 dana prije postupka, a kod ET-a dan prije.. 
> Meni je logičnije to nego da svakoj da istu terapiju...


Ma da, a i vidim po netu da uglavnom u FET-u u prirodnom ciklusu ide manje utrogestana jer nema potrebe budući kao samo tijelo odradi ono sto kod stimuliranih postupaka ne moze.

----------


## LaraLana

> Ma da, a i vidim po netu da uglavnom u FET-u u prirodnom ciklusu ide manje utrogestana jer nema potrebe budući kao samo tijelo odradi ono sto kod stimuliranih postupaka ne moze.


Branca ne brigaj. Ja kad sam bila u postupcima sam na dan transfera dobivala kod njih Prolutex i Diazepam (normabel) u guzu al očito su sad promijenili neke stvari. Sad pak cure sebi večer prije transfera same piknu u trbuh prolutex i neka nastavi s njim dalje a neka ne pa tako da ti nije kasno da pitaš na dan transfera ako te to muči i ako misliš da bi bilo bolje da uživaš. Sretno i javljaj nam se i dalje  :Smile:

----------


## LaraLana

Mia hoćeš raditi test ili čekaš bebu? Danas si već 8 dan od transfera!

----------


## Mia38

> Mia hoćeš raditi test ili čekaš bebu? Danas si već 8 dan od transfera!


Mene su sinoc jajnici rasturali, kao pred mengu. Jutros napravila test, negativan.

----------


## branca_i

Mia38, vadi betu kad bude vrijeme...testovi nisu pouzdani, a i cini mi se da je prerano. Bilo je dosta cura s negativnim testovima, a na kraju pozitivnim betama. Nemoj mislit da te samo nerealno tjesim, ali stvarno ne odustaj jos...

----------


## Mia38

> Mia38, vadi betu kad bude vrijeme...testovi nisu pouzdani, a i cini mi se da je prerano. Bilo je dosta cura s negativnim testovima, a na kraju pozitivnim betama. Nemoj mislit da te samo nerealno tjesim, ali stvarno ne odustaj jos...


Planiram radit betu u ponedjeljak, 14-ti dt, kako su mi rekli, cisto da imam crno na bijelo. Ja inace nemam bas bolne menstruacije al ova bol jucer je bas takva + sutra bi trebala dobit... muci me sto se moram jos 5 dana hormonima sopat a bzvz.

----------


## domaćica

> Planiram radit betu u ponedjeljak, 14-ti dt, kako su mi rekli, cisto da imam crno na bijelo. Ja inace nemam bas bolne menstruacije al ova bol jucer je bas takva + sutra bi trebala dobit... muci me sto se moram jos 5 dana hormonima sopat a bzvz.


Mia nek ti je sretno!  Ponavljam onu famoznu rečenicu : želim da nam prekineš negativni niz!!!
A iza tebe Branca!

----------


## Mia38

> Mia nek ti je sretno!  Ponavljam onu famoznu rečenicu : želim da nam prekineš negativni niz!!!
> A iza tebe Branca!


Hvala domaćica... ne znam stvarno sto je to u zadnje vrijeme bas svima tako negativni rezultati... bas se covjek zapita

----------


## branca_i

Sto vise razmisljam o tom negativnom nizu mislim da najvise utjece ova cijela situacija s koronom, previse stresa i neizvjesnost ne utjecu dobro na postupke. A broj postupaka je mali pa time i manja uspjesnost, odnosno u ovom nasem slucaju ravno nuli. Teško je biti pozitivan i optimističan kad si u stalnoj strepnji jeli ideš u postupak, jeli leti avion za tamo, jeli leti nazad, sto s pcr-om, i svasta nesto drugo... i onda kad ljudi oko nas kazu opusti se i ne misli...uffff

----------


## LaraLana

Branca jesi vidjela post sto sam ti napisala za prolutex?
Kako ti je u Portalu? Znam da nije bajno al me je iznenadilo da nemaju frižider u sobama. Ja sam bila u tri različite i sve su imale. Tuš kabine su im očajne to sam već davno pisala. Ja sam većinom zbog blizine birala Portal a kad želim ići nekud zvala sam uvijek i isključivo Blaguju. Taxi im je skroz jeftin a on mi je od povjerenja.

----------


## branca_i

> Branca jesi vidjela post sto sam ti napisala za prolutex?
> Kako ti je u Portalu? Znam da nije bajno al me je iznenadilo da nemaju frižider u sobama. Ja sam bila u tri različite i sve su imale. Tuš kabine su im očajne to sam već davno pisala. Ja sam većinom zbog blizine birala Portal a kad želim ići nekud zvala sam uvijek i isključivo Blaguju. Taxi im je skroz jeftin a on mi je od povjerenja.


LaraLana, stavila sam si podsjetnik da pitam dr. za prolutex. O onom sto sam pročitala kod prirodnih FET-ova ide manje progesterona, cak nekad se niti ne uzima. Ali ga definitivno jos pitam. 

Kako sam vec napisala za Portal, jedini plus blizina klinike. Ako budem morala opet u Mk mislim da me nece vidit vise. Sve sto na bookingu pise da imaju, nemaju. Wc papir moras molit. Tus kabine, bas kako si napisala, ocajne....Prvi put kad sam bila s mm soba je imala frizider, ali sad apartman koji ima kuhinju nema frizider! To mi je puno otezalo boravak. 
Imam peh pa se trenutno između Portala i klinike gradi kuca pa je radnika kao u prici, vicu i urlaju od ujutro do kasno popodne....imam navucene zavjese cijeli dan jer se skupljaju taman kod mog prozora, na doslovno pola metra. Ali nakon onog skoro fijaska na aerodromu, ovo mi je sve kamilica, pa nastojim da me ne dira.

Zvala sam Blagoju za prijevoz sa aerodroma, i za nazad.
Rekao mi je da ima cura sto idu u Ibis hotel u centru, da su jako zadovoljne. Cijena je 60eura, ali pacijenti Sistine dobiju za 45eura. Vrijedi pogledati....

----------


## Mia38

Branca sretno!

----------


## branca_i

> Branca sretno!


Mia 38, hvala  :Heart:  :Kiss:

----------


## Iva83

Branca sreetno

----------


## domaćica

> Bila sam oko 9 sati. Transfer u četvrtak. Danas dan bez turbulencija, hehe...
> Koliko utrogestana si dobila za uzimati zadnji put? Druge cure, a vi? Meni u svjezem postupku bilo 2×400, a sad u FET-u 2×200.


Branca neka danas sve prođe kako treba! Nakon toga se odmori i sretan put kući.

----------


## branca_i

Iva83, domaćice, hvala cure! ❤️❤️

----------


## domaćica

Ja još uvijek čekam potvrdu i predračun od Bistre, sad je suprug poludio i poslao mail jer ovakvim tempom do ljeta nećemo u postupak.
Bistra se javila kad sam poslala mail da pita koji je FET u pitanju i iza toga ni traga ni glasa.
Znam da je gužva ali nije u redu...
Branca spremaš se kući??
Sad lagano odmaraj, malo na kavicu na rivu, upijati sunce i čuvati mrvicu...

----------


## branca_i

Domacice, Bistra je i meni jucer bila sva hladna i nabrijana...kao robot....svi drugi nastoje biti susretljivi, ali ona je na to zaboravila. Prije je bila super.

Evo još malo odmaram, napola sam spremna...jedva cekam sisti u avion i domaaaa...

----------


## Medo2711

> Domacice, Bistra je i meni jucer bila sva hladna i nabrijana...kao robot....svi drugi nastoje biti susretljivi, ali ona je na to zaboravila. Prije je bila super.
> 
> Evo još malo odmaram, napola sam spremna...jedva cekam sisti u avion i domaaaa...


Sretno,drzim fige i odmori :Smile:

----------


## Mia38

Ja sam danas bila vadit krv i do sada sam bila ok, uvjerena da nista od toga. Sada dok cekam nalaz sam bas nervozna... svi ti hormoni me rade neuracunljivom.

----------


## branca_i

Medo2711, hvala draga!  :Heart: 
Daj mi reci ti si pisala da si mijenjala novce na pumpi kod klinike? Jeli to u sklopu pumpe bas mjenjacnica ili je to njihova dobra volja? Znam da klinika ima mjenjacnicu, ali sad bas ne znam hoce li me pustiti unutra samo zbog toga...zbog onih pustih covid provjera...

----------


## Mia38

> Medo2711, hvala draga! 
> Daj mi reci ti si pisala da si mijenjala novce na pumpi kod klinike? Jeli to u sklopu pumpe bas mjenjacnica ili je to njihova dobra volja? Znam da klinika ima mjenjacnicu, ali sad bas ne znam hoce li me pustiti unutra samo zbog toga...zbog onih pustih covid provjera...


Branca pustit ce te... ja sam jedan dan isla samo u ljekarnu i pustili su me bez ikakvih problema.

----------


## branca_i

> Ja sam danas bila vadit krv i do sada sam bila ok, uvjerena da nista od toga. Sada dok cekam nalaz sam bas nervozna... svi ti hormoni me rade neuracunljivom.


Znam kako ti je, samo se smiri jer sad je to to. Ne mozes vise nista promjenit nego samo jos malo pričekati....a ti hormonu kažu da tako polude u T!  :Kiss:

----------


## branca_i

> Branca pustit ce te... ja sam jedan dan isla samo u ljekarnu i pustili su me bez ikakvih problema.


Hvala  Mia38, onda idem ravno u kliniku...
Javi nam nalaz obavezno!  :fige:

----------


## domaćica

> Ja sam danas bila vadit krv i do sada sam bila ok, uvjerena da nista od toga. Sada dok cekam nalaz sam bas nervozna... svi ti hormoni me rade neuracunljivom.


Držim palčeve za veliku betu Mia!!

Medo2711 u kojoj si ti fazi?

----------


## Medo2711

> Medo2711, hvala draga! 
> Daj mi reci ti si pisala da si mijenjala novce na pumpi kod klinike? Jeli to u sklopu pumpe bas mjenjacnica ili je to njihova dobra volja? Znam da klinika ima mjenjacnicu, ali sad bas ne znam hoce li me pustiti unutra samo zbog toga...zbog onih pustih covid provjera...


Njihova volja bila pitao koliko bi mjenjala.ja sam reko 50 eura,bez problema dali.Nije toliko ni uzeo proviziju,bas ko u mjenjacnici.

----------


## Medo2711

> Ja sam danas bila vadit krv i do sada sam bila ok, uvjerena da nista od toga. Sada dok cekam nalaz sam bas nervozna... svi ti hormoni me rade neuracunljivom.


Drzim fige

----------


## Medo2711

> Držim palčeve za veliku betu Mia!!
> 
> Medo2711 u kojoj si ti fazi?


Odmaram :Smile: 
A ti?

----------


## domaćica

> Odmaram
> A ti?


A evo, čekam papire da predam zahtjev na HZZO. Ovih dana bi mi trebao i nalaz biopsije biti gotov...

----------


## branca_i

Evo jedan info za mjenjacnicu u klinici....ne mijenjaju makedonske denare u eure. Mislim da je stvar da banke to ne rade nego samo privatne mjenjacnice...ovoliko sam razumjela, ali nisam sigurna...Tako da ako želite njihove denare promjeniti u eure prije povratka u RH pripazite. Iako, mislim da vi iz Zg-a nemate problem sa promjenom u eure kao mi na jugu.  :Smile:

----------


## Mia38

Beta 138.2 11dt

----------


## Medo2711

> A evo, čekam papire da predam zahtjev na HZZO. Ovih dana bi mi trebao i nalaz biopsije biti gotov...


Super,drzim fige da sve bude uredu.Mozda i tebi ko meni sa papirima.Moraju zakljucat slucaj i onda dopiti pismeno od hzzo odobrenje.Kaze da to ide postom jer mora biti orginal.Ko zna koliko putuje ti papiri.Ja cekala dosta njih u mk zbog hzzo.Tu sam dobila odobrenje u roku 20 dana.

----------


## Medo2711

> Beta 138.2 11dt


Cestitam,ali ne kuzim se bas u bete.Mislim da je malo premala za 11 dan.Ali neko ce ti bolje dati odgovor.Ponovi opet za dva dana dal raste.drzim fige

----------


## Medo2711

> Evo jedan info za mjenjacnicu u klinici....ne mijenjaju makedonske denare u eure. Mislim da je stvar da banke to ne rade nego samo privatne mjenjacnice...ovoliko sam razumjela, ali nisam sigurna...Tako da ako želite njihove denare promjeniti u eure prije povratka u RH pripazite. Iako, mislim da vi iz Zg-a nemate problem sa promjenom u eure kao mi na jugu.


Problem u novcanicama,samo nove mjenjaju.Meni objasnio u mjenjacnici u zagrebu.Samo one plasticne uzimaju.Tako pokusat si potrosit sve ili karticom placas sve i nemas brige.

----------


## branca_i

Mia38, suuuuperrr!!! Cestitammmm!!! Mislim da ti je beta ok  :Very Happy:  :Bouncing:  :Heart:

----------


## domaćica

> Beta 138.2 11dt



Čestitam Mia! Neka samo dalje nastavi rasti kako treba..
odmah nam daješ svima nadu!  :Heart:

----------


## domaćica

Baš me ljuti to neodgovaranje na mailove.
Jutros i suprug poslao mail, ni njemu nije odgovorila! Ne znam više jel da čekam, da šaljem mail nekom drugom, da li da zovem...?

----------


## branca_i

Mia38, daj me utjesi da li si se i ti vozila preko beskonacnih rupa i rupetina po tom putu okolo do aerodroma.....i da ti je ipak beta pozitivna!  :facepalm:  :drama:  :cupakosu:

----------


## branca_i

> Baš me ljuti to neodgovaranje na mailove.
> Jutros i suprug poslao mail, ni njemu nije odgovorila! Ne znam više jel da čekam, da šaljem mail nekom drugom, da li da zovem...?


Domacice, ja bi mozda probala kontaktirati Bobana, on ce ti sigurno reci sto dalje i zašto Bistra ne odgovara. Posalji mu poruku preko vibera....

----------


## Mia38

> Mia38, daj me utjesi da li si se i ti vozila preko beskonacnih rupa i rupetina po tom putu okolo do aerodroma.....i da ti je ipak beta pozitivna!


Naravno... i to po nekim selima... smracilo mi se svaki put kad sam hoopser vidla

----------


## branca_i

> Naravno... i to po nekim selima... smracilo mi se svaki put kad sam hoopser vidla


Sad mi je malo lakse, ono su stvarno putevi revolucije! Uzasss

----------


## leptirica82

Miaaaa,
čestitam!!! ❤️ ❤️ ❤️ ❤️
Beta je super, troznamenkasta. Za 2 dana će se i fino poduplati. To je 3dnevni bio?

----------


## Mia38

> Miaaaa,
> čestitam!!! ❤️ ❤️ ❤️ ❤️
> Beta je super, troznamenkasta. Za 2 dana će se i fino poduplati. To je 3dnevni bio?


Da, 3-dnevni.. brine me sto me svaki dan bole jajnici... cekam da mi dr L odgovori.

----------


## Mango123

Miaa cestitaaaam!!
Domacice, meni je sa drugog maila odgovorila tek 2,3 dana nakon sto sam poslala..

----------


## domaćica

> Domacice, ja bi mozda probala kontaktirati Bobana, on ce ti sigurno reci sto dalje i zašto Bistra ne odgovara. Posalji mu poruku preko vibera....


Čekam ponedjeljak, onda zovem.

----------


## Iva83

Mia38 ceeestitam od ❤

----------


## LF2

Mia, super je beta za taj dan. Nek se lijepo dupla i želim ti mirnu trudnoću♥️

----------


## LaraLana

*Mia* pa sto ja to čitam! Čestitam od srca...beba ti je odlična. Sumnjiva si mi bila kad si pisala da nemaš bolne menge a da sad imaš bolove i to oko 8 dana ali nisam htjela ništa pisati. Tako je bilo i kod mene, u obje trudnoće i dugo sam još imala boluckanja. Sretno i da bude uredna trudnoća  :Heart:

----------


## Inesz

Super vijesti! Mia čestitam!
Sretno svima!

----------


## Mango123

Ima netko mozda mail od sestre Anite? I dali znate koliko se placa pregled? 
Hvala

----------


## domaćica

evo nakon valjda 10 poslanih mailova, stigao je predračun od Bistre, samo predračun... ne znam da li je potvrdu zaboravila ili za drugi FET ne treba... a odgovor ću vjerojatno čekati novih 16 dana...
i malo iznenađenje, cijena feta je 850€ ali su nadodali 26€ za terapiju. koju terapiju?? Pa nikakvu terapiju ne dobivam od njih! Imam osjećaj da svaki put naplate nešto novo!

----------


## Mia38

Ja sam evo tek sad spremna reci: Hvala svima na cestitkama! 
Beta je danas, na 14 dt, 468. Do sada sam bila oprezna s prihvacanjem stvarnosti, sada tek sjeda sve....
Uputa dr L je napraviti uzv 3 tjedna od transfera, a to je vec slijedeci tjedan!

----------


## branca_i

> Ja sam evo tek sad spremna reci: Hvala svima na cestitkama! 
> Beta je danas, na 14 dt, 468. Do sada sam bila oprezna s prihvacanjem stvarnosti, sada tek sjeda sve....
> Uputa dr L je napraviti uzv 3 tjedna od transfera, a to je vec slijedeci tjedan!


Mia38, prekrasne vijesti od tebe!!! Super draga moja, bas mi je drago zbog tebe, posebno zbog svega sto si morala proci da dođes do svoje odluke. Javljaj nam obavezno i kako je prosao prvi uzv!  :Heart:

----------


## Medo2711

> Ja sam evo tek sad spremna reci: Hvala svima na cestitkama! 
> Beta je danas, na 14 dt, 468. Do sada sam bila oprezna s prihvacanjem stvarnosti, sada tek sjeda sve....
> Uputa dr L je napraviti uzv 3 tjedna od transfera, a to je vec slijedeci tjedan!


Cestitam ti od srca...napokon lijepih vijesti :Kiss:

----------


## LaraLana

> Ja sam evo tek sad spremna reci: Hvala svima na cestitkama! 
> Beta je danas, na 14 dt, 468. Do sada sam bila oprezna s prihvacanjem stvarnosti, sada tek sjeda sve....
> Uputa dr L je napraviti uzv 3 tjedna od transfera, a to je vec slijedeci tjedan!


Mia bravo i još jednom čestitam!
Tako sam i ja išla na uzv 3 tj od transfera. Da se vidi jel sve ok sa GV i ŽV. Nemoj se prestrašiti ako ne čuješ srce jer će biti još rano.

Tako mi je drago da konačno imamo pozitivnu betu.
Eto Mia od onakvog stresa i malo folikula i js živi dokaz da je i jedan dovoljan.
Bravo bravo bravo ❤

----------


## LaraLana

Branca kako si ti? Koji je već dan transfera?

----------


## branca_i

> Branca kako si ti? Koji je već dan transfera?


LaraLana, evo prolazi 4dnt. Ok sam, doma odmaram, po kuci petljam pomalo. Ionako ne mogu vani....Nikako danas doci do dr. da vidim za testiranje...pa da malo vidim sunca... :Smile: 
Utrogestani i hcg injekcija čine svoje....ali prvi tjedan je definitivno opusteniji.

----------


## Mia38

Branca jel i tebi Aspirin u terapiji? 
Meni je bio propisan i nastavila ga koristiti obzirom je uputa dr nastaviti s terapijom, sto mi je cudno obzirom Aspirin moze izazvati krvarenje... nek me netko ispravi ako grijesim al koja je funkcija Aspirina u nasoj terapiji?

----------


## branca_i

> Branca jel i tebi Aspirin u terapiji? 
> Meni je bio propisan i nastavila ga koristiti obzirom je uputa dr nastaviti s terapijom, sto mi je cudno obzirom Aspirin moze izazvati krvarenje... nek me netko ispravi ako grijesim al koja je funkcija Aspirina u nasoj terapiji?


Da, uzimam i aspirin i clexane. Aspirin ide za bolju prokrvljenost maternice, i to ti je manje više standard kod ivf-a. Aspirin ili andol daju skoro svi mpo doktori, bez obzira da li imamo trombofiliju ili ne. I meni su rekli ako ostanem trudna nastavit sa svom terapijom.

----------


## Rikku

Evo da se javim i ja. Ja sam morala prvo odstraniti cistu u dojci jer mi je narasla u prošloj stimulaciji od hormona pa sam trebala ići ovaj ciklus u novi IVf pokušaj, ali mi je progesteron u današnjem nalazu previsok pa mi se sve obustavlja i moram čekati novi ciklus. Uglavnom, krećem i ja nakon 6 mjeseci u novi IVf pokušaj :Smile:

----------


## nonek

Pozdrav cure
Zanima me da li znate ili je koja imala slučaj
Dakle, da li hzzo pokriva donaciju embrija u Makedoniji
KOliko sam vidjela svi spominju ili spermije ili jajne stanice a mene zanima ova situacija jer nam je tako preporučio Boban
Hvala

----------


## Umica

Večer, nova sam na forumu,,nisam još stigla pročitati sve postove.
Trebao bi mi Vaš savjet i pomoć ,kako vec imam godina, sada cu napuniti 38,  razmisljam o majcinstvu, strah me je da ce mi vrijeme proći i da će kasnije biti još teže i kasno . Ustvari razmisljam o oplodnji  preko donora, pošto bi sama ušla u proces bez partnera.
Kontaktirala sam u Skopju-acibademsistina i Solunu- Embryolab. Moj ginekolog mi je preporučio kliniku u Skopju , iskreno ja se dvoumim. Molila bi  Vase mišljenje i pomoć. Hvala ❤️❤️

----------


## DalmaIB

Mia čestitam. Napokon dobre vijesti  :Smile:

----------


## LaraLana

> Pozdrav cure
> Zanima me da li znate ili je koja imala slučaj
> Dakle, da li hzzo pokriva donaciju embrija u Makedoniji
> KOliko sam vidjela svi spominju ili spermije ili jajne stanice a mene zanima ova situacija jer nam je tako preporučio Boban
> Hvala


Nonek kako ti nitko nije odgovorio evo ja ću. Da, hzzo pokriva donaciju embrija. Ovdje većina cura treba ili js ili spermatozoide. Bila je samo jedna cura koja je išla na donaciju ali se više ne javlja niti je ostavila konkretne informacije pa ti ne bi znala reći više jer ovdje cure pišu da npr koliko se dobije js i mislim da je 8. E koliko se embrija dobije u ovom slučaju što pokriva hzzo a to je negdje oko 6000 eura tu ti brojku ne bi znala.
Najbolje je da pitaš Bobana Janevskog jer on radi na donorskom programu.

----------


## LaraLana

> Večer, nova sam na forumu,,nisam još stigla pročitati sve postove.
> Trebao bi mi Vaš savjet i pomoć ,kako vec imam godina, sada cu napuniti 38,  razmisljam o majcinstvu, strah me je da ce mi vrijeme proći i da će kasnije biti još teže i kasno . Ustvari razmisljam o oplodnji  preko donora, pošto bi sama ušla u proces bez partnera.
> Kontaktirala sam u Skopju-acibademsistina i Solunu- Embryolab. Moj ginekolog mi je preporučio kliniku u Skopju , iskreno ja se dvoumim. Molila bi  Vase mišljenje i pomoć. Hvala ❤️❤️


Umica dobro nam došla! 
Ja sam žena samica i imam dvoje dječice iz dva postupka iz Sistine. Drugu trudnoću sam ostvarila s 38 godina tako da nemoj dugo čekati.
Pročitaj temu a ima tema i samohrana majka i banka sperme di sam dosta pisala.
Od svih cura ovdje ćeš dobiti maksimalnu podršku kao i od mene. 
Pitaj što te god zanima. Da je lako biti sam u svemu ovome nije to ću ti odmah reći. Imat ćeš i razgovor s psihologom ako se odlučiš. Ozbiljne su to stvari da se donesu na brzaka. Ja sam se dugo razmišljala i skupljala novce jer je sve užas skupo.
Isla sam o svom trošku. Samo spermatozoidi su oko 3000 eura i imaš za 3 pokušaja. Ivf postupak je oko 1800 eura plus još lijekovi za stimulaciju i to ti je isto od 1000 eura pa može biti i više. Ovisi o tvom stanju hormona i uzv nalazu jajnika i maternice.
Imaš još trošak aviona, pa smještaj i za terapiju nakon transfera pa nabere se toga ohoho.

Eto nadam se da sam ti bar malo pomogla  :Smile: 
Javljaj nam se svakako.

----------


## LaraLana

> LaraLana, evo prolazi 4dnt. Ok sam, doma odmaram, po kuci petljam pomalo. Ionako ne mogu vani....Nikako danas doci do dr. da vidim za testiranje...pa da malo vidim sunca...
> Utrogestani i hcg injekcija čine svoje....ali prvi tjedan je definitivno opusteniji.


Branca čekam te sa lijepim vijestima  :Heart:

----------


## Mia38

Branca svi cekamo tvoje vijesti....

Jel ima netko prijedlog za zamjenu za Impryl? Pri kraju mi je....
Meni je terapija Decortin, Impryl, Estrofem, Utrogestan, Aspirin, Kalcij, c vitamin. E sad nisu mi nista rekli za methyl folat i cobalamnin koji pijem jos prije postupka... nije li to puno folata, Impryl koji sadrzi folnu i sam folat od 1000?

----------


## Umica

Draga LaraLana, hvala ti puno  ❤️. 
Sigurno će proći koji dan dok ne odobre post jer sam novu tu

----------


## Umica

Sistina
u nasoj klinici je moguce da se uradi inseminaciju ili VTO sa spermom
donora. Donor je isklucivo anoniman! 
   Sto se tice materijala mi nemamo cryo banka u Makedoniju,ali zato vec 15
godina aktivno radimo sa CRYOS bank iz Danske.Mi imamo ekskluzivitet sto se
tice te banke.Spermu uvezujemo iz Danske i do sada slobodno mogu Vam reci da
imamo fantasticne rezultate.
Sa obzirom da u R.Makedoniju imamo apsolutno legalan zakon koji to omogucava
potrebno je sledece.
1.Da uradite konsultacije kod Dr.Slobodan Lazarevski koji radi u oblasti
steriliteta-on ce da Vas vodi do kraja procesa.Doktor mora da Vas vidi na
eho kako bi precenio celocupnog stanje Vasih reproduktivnih organa.Doktor
precenjuje situaciju i broj pokusaja inseminacije ili VTO zavisi od Vase
reproduktivno zdravje.Znaci neophodno je da dodjete na prvicni konsultativni
pregled.(to otpriliki kosta 50 eura)
2.Da uradite notarsku zaverku(kod nas) i psiholosko savetovanje kod
Dr.Dijanu Belevsku(obavezno neophodan dokumenat). -35 eura
3.Fotokopija  pasosa,rodnji list novi.
4.Odabira na donora i potpisivanje neophodnu dokumentaciju.
Sve ovo mogu da organizujem da uradite u jedan dan kako bi zastedili na
vreme i novac.Tako da najbolje je da mi se javite mene i da dogovorimo sva
termina.
Kada skupimo sva dokumenata posaljemo ih u Drzavnoj komisiji u Ministarstvo
zdravlja i u Biro za lekovi.Cekamo da oni daju odobrenie da je sve u okviru
zakona.To znaci da od momenat kada uradite odabira na donora do pristiganje
istoga neophodno je 1.5 - 2 meseca.
Cena donorskog materijala je   3000 eura(samo za spermu- dobijate uzorke za tri pokusaja);(ako
radite IVF,to placate plus).IVF kod nas kosta 2200 eura(to placate kada 
odradite),hormonska terapija je individualna I kosta od 600 do 1000 eura.Inseminacija kosta 200 eura.
Zamrzivanje embriona kosta 800 eura I to je za jednu godinu.Svaka naredna 
doplacate oko 300 eura za godisno cuvanje.

----------


## Umica

Solun
Na klinici cete potpisati izjavu o saglasnosti koju sacinjava sudski notar kojom sticete sva prava i obaveze kao jedini roditelj buduceg deteta ( 80e)

Na osnovu hormona koje mi budete poslali ce lekar odrediti terapiju za vas koju cete kupiti u mestu gde zivite.Cena terapije je izmedju 800-1000e.



Pre nego sto krenete u postupak potrebno je da mi posaljete sledece analize koje takodje radite u mestu gde zivite.

-Hiv,HCV, HBsAg, TPHA ne starije od 6 meseci

-opsta krvna slika do 6 meseci

- aptt,pt,inr  do 6m

-EKG sa izveštajem interniste do 6m

-tsh,anti- tpo,prolaktin do 6m

-papa test do 1god.

-ultrazvuk grudi do 6m

-bris na hlamidiju, mikoplazmu, ureaplazmu, aerobne i anaerobne bakterije do 6m

-krvnu grupu bilo kada uradjeno

-ogtt test(opterećenja na glukozu do 1.god.)



Terapija traje oko 10 dana i 12.dan bi trebalo da ste u Solunu.

Celokupno zadrzavanje u Solunu bi bilo oko 7 dana ( od aspiracije do transfera)

U toku terapije koju budete primali cete imati 3 posete vasem ginekologu u mestu gde zivite i imati 3 posete laboratoriji radi kontrole odredjenih hormona.

Uz pomoc terapije proizvescete veci broj jajnih celija koje ce biti oplodjene uzorkom donirane sperme.

Cena VTO je 3000evra + 400e donirani uzorak sperme( preko nase klinike) ili nemate taj trosak ukoliko narucujete i placate sami banki sperme.



Ukoliko budete imali vise od 3 embriona ostatak ce biti zamrznut i to se dodatno placa 280e krioprezervacija + 220e godisnje cuvanje embriona.

----------


## Umica

Solun
-skupljate i saljete meni sve neophodne analize
-mi vama saljemo terapijun koju treba da kupite
-odlucujete sa koji ciklusom zelite da krenete sa terapijom i javljate mi kada bude 1.dan ciklusa
- 2.ili 3.dan ja cu vam reci tacno kada i koje hormone proveravate
- saljete mi rezultate isti dan a ja vama nacin na koji krecete sa terapijom
-ultrazvucne preglede u toku terapije obavljate u mestu gde zivite
-oko 7 dana od pocetka terapije dolazite u Solun i ostajete nekih 7-10 dana.U tom periodu ce se obaviti ceo postupak.Znaci potrebno je jednom doci.

----------


## Umica

Nalazi, za sada imam samo ovo
 Prolaktin 155.8
TSH 1,36
AMH 8.40, Opaska: Faktor za preračunavanje
pmol/L u ng/mL je 0,14

----------


## Umica

Ispričavam se što sam vas zatrpala postovima 
Hvala ❤️

----------


## LaraLana

Mia već smo puno o tome pisali, bar ja i LF koliko se sjećam. Taj Impryl je isto kao i drugi bilo koji oblik prenatalna vitamina i minerala a na našem tržištu ih sad ima hvala bogu dosta s methyl folatom koji organizam ne treba prerađivati. Vjerojatno ovi u Sistini imaju neki deal pa forsaju Impryl, totalno nepotrebno i skupo.

Ne nije previše. Običnu folnu organizam mora sam preraditi i tu ostaje vjerojatno jako malo sto organizam uzme sebi, zato kad piješ čisti folat bar znaš koliko si unijela. 
Pa kod nas dr još daju na recept Folacin od *5mg*.

Ne znam npr kad će ti ukinuti decortin, estrofem, utrogestan i aspirin. 
Ja decortin nisam uzimala. Estrofem mi je dr. L ukinuo čim smo srce čuli a utrogestan/crinone gel i aspirin do 12 tt.

----------


## LaraLana

*Umica* tvoje postove treba pročitati i odobriti osoblje foruma pa je sad u početku sve to malo sporije. Kad budeš imala 10 postova to više neće biti potrebno i postovi će biti odmah vidljivi eto čisto da znaš.

----------


## LF2

> Pa kod nas dr još daju na recept Folacin od *5mg*.
> 
> Ne znam npr kad će ti ukinuti decortin, estrofem, utrogestan i aspirin. 
> Ja decortin nisam uzimala. Estrofem mi je dr. L ukinuo čim smo srce čuli a utrogestan/crinone gel i aspirin do 12 tt.


Točno to, u Petrovoj sam dobivala folacin o 5 mg. Ti uzimaš 1 mg posebno i Impryl sadrži mislim 0.4 mg. 
Bitan ti je uzeti neki prenatal na tržištu koji sadrži taj aktivni oblik folne. Čitaj, gledaj i odluči koji je najbolji za tebe. 
Decortin će ti brzo ukinuti jer je to kortikosteroid koji ne bi smjela dugo.
Aspirin sam ja prestala nakon što sam prokrvarila u 6 tjednu. 
Estrofem prestala mislim oko 13 tjedna.
Utrogestan isto tako, ali me nije smjela skinuti s njega. Ponovno su me stavili kad sam završila u bolnici. Sve u svemu, to ćeš dalje dogovarati sa svojim doktorom koji će ti voditi trudnoću jer je sve individualno.
Prolutex mislim da sam 8 tjedana uzimala.

----------


## sushi

pozdrav svima opet! mi smo zadnjih mjeseci odradili preglede i pretrage...i sad smo u fazi kontaktiranja klinika. 
nažalost ispalo je da partner ima nešto slabiji sgram (oligoasteno, varikokela), ali rečeno mi je da u Sistini kod donacije js svima rade PICSI ionako...

znate li kakav screeninga se radi za donorice? infektivne i nasljedne bolesti, genetski screening... jeste li tražili ili dobili informaciju o tome? 

hvala i sretno svima cure  :Smile:

----------


## Umica

Vidim da mi nije objavilo cijelu poruku.
Prvo sam stupilu u kontakt s Sistinom, doktor L i kasnije me prebacio na Bobana i u međuvremenu s Embryolab-om u Solunu.  I iskreno sada nisam više pametna, izgubila sam se gdje je bolje. Cjenovno su različiti

----------


## Umica

Draga LaraLana, pisala sam u postu, ali mi nije sve objavilo. Troškove snosim sama, ne idem preko Hzzo, nisam niti pokušavala, a mislim da nemam ni pravo. Hvala ❤️

----------


## LaraLana

Umica vidi sve dobro. Ovdje nema nitko da je išao u Solun. Bila jednom jedna cura da je nešto spomenula da je odustala od njih jer je koordinatorica odgovarala bez da pita dr i da joj je čak savjetovala donaciju js s amh od 7 u pmol.
Ja sam manji od tebe imala amh pa imam dvoje djece. 

Ovako Grčka ima svoju banku pa su tu odmah jeftiniji. Vidi koliko te košta karta i smještaj u Solunu, hrana itd pa si sve zbroji i oduzmi ako ti to igra veliku ulogu.
U Makedoniji ti je ovo sve jeftino al svejedno znači 3000 eura materijal, pa 2200 eura ivf, a stimulacija će te koštati preko 1000 eura zbog amh jer je on već nizi. Ako bi na dan uzimala 4 gonala npr i još jedno 4 cetrotide i da ti stimulacija traje 10 dana to ti je već više od 1300 eura.
Znači ovo ti je već 6200 eura bez aviona, prenoćišta, hrane i terapije za nakon transfera.
Ja sam platila prvi put sve oko 8000 eura s tim da je moja stimulacija koštala 2000 eura i sve sam nalaze i hormone sto je bilo potrebno radila privatno, znači ništa preko uputnice a mogla sam imam pravo na to od socijalnog gina. 
Tako da vidi još sve. Mislim da teme za Solun nema pa vidi malo po drugim forumima pa da vidiš s curama koje su išle.
Ja sam puno klinika kontaktirala al sam se ipak odlučila za Sistinu bez obzira što svako malo nešto poskupljuje. Evo sam ivf je poskupio na 2200 eura.

Ovaj mail od Bobana je automatski, takav isti sam i ja dobila 2013-te 
samo sa malo nižim cijenama. 
Meni u Sistini nisu tražili ekg i pregled interniste. Uzv dojki sam imala jer idem redovito.
Pt i inr isto nisu tražili. Imala sam samo običnu kks.

Znači briseve i ostale hormone možeš na uputnicu kod svog gina. Isto tako markere na hepatitis traži od dr opće prakse ili gina. I jedan i drugi ti za hep mogu dati ako su imalo normalni.
Ogtt test isto od gina a krvnu grupu opća praksa.
Eto sve to sam ja radila privatno a mogla sam na uputnicu al nešto mi se nije dalo čekati po redovima doma zdravlja i bolnica i za sve moraš žicati dr a ja iskreno nisam bila dovoljno niti upućena da na to imam pravo. Je da ti to traje sve po bolnici dok obaviš, privatno je jednostavnije al košta.

----------


## LaraLana

I da, što u Solunu dobiješ od informacija o donoru? Jel ti to bitno? U Sistini iz Cryos banke donori imaju profile sa slikom kad su bili mali i dosta dosta informacija. Mora biti anoniman.

----------


## Mia38

Umica potpisujem sve što je LaraLana napisala i još bi dodala da vidiš kakva je povezanost s Solunom. Meni osobno puno znači što ima direktna veza Zagreb-Skopje. Pogotovo nakon transfera kad jedva čekaš doći doma.

----------


## Umica

Draga LaraLana, hvala ti puno. Divna si ❤️. Oduševilo me je što si još aktivna na forumu i  pomažeš ❤️. 
Jedino što mi kod sistine smeta je to što moram izvlačiti informacije od njih, u solunu više izlaze vani s informacijama. Ali me mući što o njima ne mogu naći puno informacija, sistina je nekako sigurnija, i nekako bi mi bilo   jednostavnije i lakše ići u SKOPJE ( bila sam i tamo turistički prije par godina

----------


## Umica

Nedostaje još poruke, ne znam zašto ne objavi sve?  Više ni ne znam što sam pisala
 ustvari još ću razmisliti iako imam feeling da i nemam nešto puno vremena za razmišljanje. Imam super ginica, tako da neće biti problem oko uputnica i svega što treba, samo je pitanje da li će se meni dati čekati po redovima. 
Pitanje, da li ste imali podršku svojih, obitelji i prijatelja, ustvari da li su bili upoznati s cijelom situacijom. 
Hvala ❤️

----------


## Umica

> I da, što u Solunu dobiješ od informacija o donoru? Jel ti to bitno? U Sistini iz Cryos banke donori imaju profile sa slikom kad su bili mali i dosta dosta informacija. Mora biti anoniman.


Draga LaraLana, to mi nije bitno.

----------


## Umica

> Umica potpisujem sve što je LaraLana napisala i još bi dodala da vidiš kakva je povezanost s Solunom. Meni osobno puno znači što ima direktna veza Zagreb-Skopje. Pogotovo nakon transfera kad jedva čekaš doći doma.


Draga Mia38, hvala ti ❤️ Bolja povezanost je  s Skopjem, pogotovo sada za vrijeme korone, kada smo dosta i ograničeni s putovanjima.

----------


## branca_i

Cure, evo nalaz bete na 12dnt (2 trodnevna embrija) - 13,5.
Znam sto to znaci....ipak cekam odgovor dr. L. 
Osjećaji su mi totalni kaos, od tuge, a opet ovo je ipak pomak u odnosu na do sad sve bete 0....

----------


## Mango123

Aaa draga... tako mi je zao!  Tu smo, uz tebe smo. ❤️

----------


## Medo2711

> Cure, evo nalaz bete na 12dnt (2 trodnevna embrija) - 13,5.
> Znam sto to znaci....ipak cekam odgovor dr. L. 
> Osjećaji su mi totalni kaos, od tuge, a opet ovo je ipak pomak u odnosu na do sad sve bete 0....


Zao mi je,ali kako kaze pomak veliki kad znas da se nesto dogada dolje ipak.Uz tebe smo,naravno da su svakakvi osjecaji tu. :Kiss:

----------


## LaraLana

> Cure, evo nalaz bete na 12dnt (2 trodnevna embrija) - 13,5.
> Znam sto to znaci....ipak cekam odgovor dr. L. 
> Osjećaji su mi totalni kaos, od tuge, a opet ovo je ipak pomak u odnosu na do sad sve bete 0....


Jojjj branca što da ti kažem već da mi je jako žao  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## branca_i

Cure, hvala vam od  :Heart: 
Idem uskoro po drugu betu....
Tko zna možda sam medicinsko cudo.... :Laughing:  ...moram se malo šaliti...

----------


## domaćica

> Cure, hvala vam od 
> Idem uskoro po drugu betu....
> Tko zna možda sam medicinsko cudo.... ...moram se malo šaliti...


draga Branca, tebi najviše od svih držim palčeve da uspiješ!

----------


## branca_i

> draga Branca, tebi najviše od svih držim palčeve da uspiješ!


Jojjjj draga moja.... :Heart:  :Heart:  :Kiss:  :Kiss:

----------


## LaraLana

*Mia* kako je prošao ultrazvuk? Nemoj me plašiti, mislim da si već trebala ići jek tako?

----------


## Mia38

> *Mia* kako je prošao ultrazvuk? Nemoj me plašiti, mislim da si već trebala ići jek tako?


Lara Lana sve je ok sto se tice uzv, vidi se gest vrecica. Jedino moram urinokulturu napravit jer imam bakteriju

----------


## domaćica

> Lara Lana sve je ok sto se tice uzv, vidi se gest vrecica. Jedino moram urinokulturu napravit jer imam bakteriju


Draga Mia, drago mi  je da je napokon netko uspio. To je jako lijepo čuti i daje nam nadu svima. 
Neka ti je sa srećom do kraja  :Heart:

----------


## sushi

> znate li kakav screeninga se radi za donorice? infektivne i nasljedne bolesti, genetski screening... jeste li tražili ili dobili informaciju o tome? 
> 
> hvala i sretno svima cure


pa evo da sama sebi odgovorim, jer sam se u međuvremenu uspjela čuti s Bobanom  :Smile: 
donorice se testiraju na hepatitis C i B, HIV, cističnu fibrozu + rade kariogram... (nadam se da sam sve dobro polovila telefonom)

----------


## LF2

> pa evo da sama sebi odgovorim, jer sam se u međuvremenu uspjela čuti s Bobanom 
> donorice se testiraju na hepatitis C i B, HIV, cističnu fibrozu + rade kariogram... (nadam se da sam sve dobro polovila telefonom)


Mislim da sam negdje pisala ovdje, odnosno kopirala sa stranice od banke što točno testiraju donorice. Da, ovo što si ti napisala. Ne mogu sad naći taj post, niti je stranica od te banke aktivna.

----------


## LF2

All egg donors are screened for the following conditions listed below and are rescreened immediately before starting the programme.

Egg donor examinations (Infectious Disease Testing):

HIV 1, 2 & 0
Hepatitis B
Hepatitis C
Syphilis
Gonorrhoea
Chlamydia
Egg donor Genetic testing:
Karyotype
Cystic Fibrosis
Fragile X

----------


## sushi

> All egg donors are screened for the following conditions listed below and are rescreened immediately before starting the programme.
> 
> Egg donor examinations (Infectious Disease Testing):
> 
> HIV 1, 2 & 0
> Hepatitis B
> Hepatitis C
> Syphilis
> Gonorrhoea
> ...


hvala LF!  :Smile:  sorry što mi je promaklo da je već pisano o tome...potrudila sam se pročitati puno prijašnjih postova, valjda mi je bilo previše info odjednom...tnx.

sretno svima...pratim vas cure i držim fige za dalje

----------


## LaraLana

> Lara Lana sve je ok sto se tice uzv, vidi se gest vrecica. Jedino moram urinokulturu napravit jer imam bakteriju


Ajde super za uzv. Kad ideš opet?

----------


## Mia38

> Ajde super za uzv. Kad ideš opet?


Idem opet u petak. Tako me narucila dokt u Petrovoj.
Dr. L mi je smanjio dozu estrofema na 2 mg dnevno jos tjedan dana a onda prestajem i decortin jos 5 dana pa gotovo. I jedva cekam da se skinem s utrogestana... ko bačvica sam od kad njih trosim...
Zar nitko ne ide ovih dana u postupak?

----------


## Fanjitis

Drage moje suputnice  :Wink:  da se malo javim jer sam vas zanemarila... uhvatila sam se posla jer treba usparat ponovo za 3.pokusaj a i malo poradit na sebi jer nije lagan ovo put pa kad ladje potonu, malo odmaka nije na odmet (bar ja funkcioniram tako). 

Mia, cestitam! super vijesti!  :Heart: 
Ako sam koga preskocila, skuzajte, nisam uspila pohvatat sve od svog zadnjeg posta

----------


## SSilvija

Pozdrav svima,
NoVa sam ovdje pa bi molila ako bi mi malo pomogle oko postupka u Makedoniji.
Dobila sam papire iz Petrove( popunjen obrazac i povijest bolesti) koji trebam odnijeti na HZZO, da li je to dovoljno? U kojem trenutku se javljam sa papirima u kliniku u MKD?
Oprostite ako je vec negdje napisano, mozda sam preskocila, svaka informacija mi je dobrodosla jer moja lijecnica mi ama bas nista nije rekla.
Poprilicno mi se žuri jer za mjesec dana Punim 42g, pa mi je samo rekla da je bitno da predam ili da oni zaprime do tada, ugl kaos mi je u glavi jer ne znam kuda i kada i gdje prije.
Hvala vam unaprijed na pomoci.

----------


## Rikku

Evo da javim da Koki nije uspio ni drugi ET. I ovoga puta je dobila odlične embrije, osmostanicni i devetostanicni, odličan endometrij, no beta danas 0 :Sad: 

Novost je i da se sad prije transfera, osim one injekcije u guzu, dobije u venu nešto što opušta maternicu da ne radi kontrakcije.

A PCR test vi morate platiti pa onda HZZO navodno refundira (za one koji idu preko HZZO-a) jer oni za to nisu napravili frakturu pa ne mogu ubaciti u konačni račun. Test košta 45 eura ili 2700 denara.

----------


## LaraLana

Zao mi je zbog Koki  :Sad: 

Evo za informaciju da već neko vrijeme koriste Atosiban amp. 6,75 i bila je oko 26 eura tko plaća sam protiv kontrakcija maternice i koriste i Tevagrastim koji košta oko 55 eura i primjenjuje se kod žena s tankim endometrijem još prije stop injekcije.

----------


## LaraLana

Silvija javit će ti se već netko od cura al mislim da je to to. Obrazac popunjen od dr povijest bolesti i nalaze. Sretno!

----------


## Mango123

Ssilvija, dali si vec kontaktirala kliniku? Oni ti trebaju dati predracun i na hzzo saljes ispunjeni obrazac sa predracunom i sa povijest bolesti

----------


## Mia38

Ja sam danas bila opet na uzv i vide se vec otkucaji srca ❤

----------


## Umica

Mia38 čestitam ❤️❤️❤️

----------


## LaraLana

> Ja sam danas bila opet na uzv i vide se vec otkucaji srca ❤


Bravo Mia  :Smile:  želim ti urednu i mirnu trudnoću!
Ja sam na 6+0 tt čula srce. Koliko si ti sad trudna?

----------


## Mia38

> Bravo Mia  želim ti urednu i mirnu trudnoću!
> Ja sam na 6+0 tt čula srce. Koliko si ti sad trudna?


sad sam 6+4.

----------


## SSilvija

> Ssilvija, dali si vec kontaktirala kliniku? Oni ti trebaju dati predracun i na hzzo saljes ispunjeni obrazac sa predracunom i sa povijest bolesti


Poslala sam mail jos u petak gđi Bistri nije nista odgovorila, pa sam ga jucer ponovila dr.L koji me uputio na Bobana Janevskog jer je na bolovanju, nisu nista jos poslali, valjda ce ubrzo.

----------


## LF2

Ja na 6+1 tt. Prokrvarila i na hitnoj prvi put čula ♥️. Joj kad se sjetim, noge nisam osjećala. Sljedeći tjedan će biti točno godina dana. Evo je tu kraj mene, upravo se probudila, hoće cicu.
Želim vam svima da to doživite. Ovo sa otkucajima i sa buđenjem  :Smile: . 
Ne ovo s krvarenjem, to ne želim nikom.

----------


## Alisa81

Pozdrav svima! Davno sam se javila, ali pratim temu. Čestitke curama kojima je uspjelo doći do trudnoće/bebača  :Smile:  

Ovako, nakon 2 mj. dopisivanja i dogovaranja s Bobanom Janevskim, konačno sam dogovorila svoj prvi termin u Sistini 8.4.. Samo što ne idem kod dr. Lazarevskog, koji je do daljnjeg na bolovanju zbog korone, već kod dr. Popovića. Zanima me imali tko iskustva s njime, ili je bio kod njega. Vjerujem da je isto dobar stručnjak, ali ne sjećam se da je netko bio baš kod njega na postupku.

----------


## LaraLana

Alisa mislim da je bolje da si kod dr. Popovića već kod dr. Ivanovskog. Žene ti najviše traže dr. L pa dr. P. Vjerojatno ima razlog zašto.
A gle, možda se dr. L vrati do tad. Ako vidiš da je dole kad dođeš traži da odeš k njemu. 
Ima njih još doktora dole ali ja npr dr. Adamosku nikad nisam vidjela. Sretno  :Smile:

----------


## leptirica82

Hej curke, 

pozdrav svima. 
Alisa.sretno!  :Smile: 

Mia, jupiiiiiiiiiii.  :Trči:  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart: 

SSilvija, vidim da su cure odgovorile. I ja slala zahtjev koji mi je potpisao mpo dr u Petrovoj, nalaze i njihov predračun i onaj papir da me primaju na liječenje. Najbolje ti je, ako si blizu Zg, osobno to odnijeti u Margaretsku. Ja kasnim puno dana, nadam se da si sve uspjela riješiti.

Cure, pozdrav svima!! Ja nikako uputiti se u Makedoniju. Sada vas čitam da se dr. L razbolio. Zna itko, je li sve ok? Opasni simptomi korone ili blaži? Pretpostavljam da se ne zna kada će se vratiti.
Je li vas on uputio na drugog dr. ili Bistra?

Kod mene nema još ništa, nemam pojma kad ću ići. Ova korona mi zeznula sve planove koje sam si posložila. Najbolje ne planirati jer se sve lako izjalovi.

----------


## Alisa81

Hvala cure  :Smile: 

Meni je Boban rekao da je dr. L na bolovanju, i da imam potvđen termin kod drugog doktora.

----------


## SSilvija

Pozdrav,
Danas sam dobila predracun i poslala ga u HZZO, rekli su mi da ce sutra biti na potpisu doktorice.
Cekala sam dugo da mi posalju predeacun cca 10 dana, moram pohvaliti jednu jaako dragu curu koja mi je puno pomogla i cak i kontaktirala gđu Bistru da pozure sa slanjem predracuna, hvala joj puno..
Sad kad dobijem odobrenje od HZZO-a nemam pojma sta dalje, saljem u kliniku?
U meduvremenu mi je Mpo u Petrovoj dala da pijem 10 dana duphaston i da dodem 2 d.c na uzv.

----------


## domaćica

> Pozdrav,
> Danas sam dobila predracun i poslala ga u HZZO, rekli su mi da ce sutra biti na potpisu doktorice.
> Cekala sam dugo da mi posalju predeacun cca 10 dana, moram pohvaliti jednu jaako dragu curu koja mi je puno pomogla i cak i kontaktirala gđu Bistru da pozure sa slanjem predracuna, hvala joj puno..
> Sad kad dobijem odobrenje od HZZO-a nemam pojma sta dalje, saljem u kliniku?
> U meduvremenu mi je Mpo u Petrovoj dala da pijem 10 dana duphaston i da dodem 2 d.c na uzv.


Rješenje HZZO-a ćete čekati cca 3 tjedna, HZZO ga šalje direktno njima u Makedoniju s jamstvenim pismom. Kad ga Vi dobijete dogovarate s njima termin Vašeg dolaska u Acibadem.

----------


## leptirica82

Silvija,
jave oni njima, tj. pošalju jamčevno pismo da je odobreno. Njega ćeš i ti dobiti u rješenju. 
U Petrovoj su, barem mene, bili tražili rješenje, jamčevno pismo, kopije osobnih, izvadak iz matice vjenčani (ili od bilježnika o izvanbračno zajednici), mislim kopije osobnih, možda čak i nalaze-brisevi... To sam im donijela sve kopije. I moraš imati D1 uputnicu, čini mi se. Kad dobiješ rješenje javiš se Bobanu i s njim dogovaraš termin dolaska.
Ako ti je frka i ako su ti rekli da je sutra na potpisu, probaj ih zamoliti da ubrzaju. Nazovi i pitaj, nemaš što izgubiti, ako ti je menga jako jako blizu. Za odlazak u Makedoniju ćeš isto morati imati sve nabrojano plus nalaze sve sa krvnom grupom, za hepatitisa, nalaze od prije ako imaš.. Ne mogu se sjetiti svega pa cure pomagajte. Nisam kući, a nemam papire uz sebe.

----------


## Alisa81

Hm, meni nisu rekli da za prvi dolazak trebam nalaze. Pitala Bobana, ali mi je rekao da će mi doktor reći što treba. Što ste vi na 1. dolasku već imale sve nalaze?

----------


## Medo2711

> Hm, meni nisu rekli da za prvi dolazak trebam nalaze. Pitala Bobana, ali mi je rekao da će mi doktor reći što treba. Što ste vi na 1. dolasku već imale sve nalaze?


Moras imati sve zive nalaze,jer dr sve gleda.Krvna grupa,markeri,papu ne stariju od 1 god,sve hormone,brisevi,rodni list tebe i muza,ako mozes trombozu bilo bi super.Sve sta mozes izvaditi izvadi.

----------


## leptirica82

Za Bobana ne trebaju nalazi, nego ove stvari za papirolpgiji, ali najbolje je imati što više za dr. L jer ih možete s njim pregledati i popričati. Ja sam imala i više-manje smo onda tamo sve dogovorili. Naravno, detalje i stimulaciju rješavate kasnije ali smo popričali o nekim stvarima koje su me zanimale. To vam je dobro pogotovo ako imate još nekakve probleme sa strane pa da se sagleda cjelokupna slika.

Znaju li oni kad se vraća dr. L? Imate kakvih novih info? Do 8.4. ne sigurno kad idete drugima. Ako vam spomeni što, javite nam.  :Smile:

----------


## Kaja1976

Cure, ja sam se vratila iz Makedonije sa embriotransfera doniranom jajanom stanicom. Sad čekam vađenje krvi. . . 
Kad sam bila 1. put na dogovoru i pravnim formalnostima imala sam i pregled kod dr. Lazarevskog ali nije on nešto detaljno gledao te internističke obrade. . . 
Eto, nova sam tu pa skupljam broj postova da mogu i ja biti uključena u temu koja nas sve povezuje.
 :Smile:

----------


## Kaja1976

Obzirom da sam skoro sve iščitala od početka nestala mi curka buduća koja je isto išla na donaciju jajne stanice, čini mi se, pa me zanima kako je na kraju to sve završilo.

----------


## Kaja1976

Donoricu smo birali uz Bobana dosta nabrzaka, možda je i bolje tako.
Cura nema moju niti muževu krvnu grupu. Birali smo više po ostalim fizičkim osobinama jer nam je pokazao njenu sliku ali jako na kratko....Jedva smo taj 1. put stigli na povratni let za Zagreb, oduljilo se nekako vremenski.

----------


## Kaja1976

Inače imam preko 42 godine i sve sam sama platila s mužem jer naš HZZO ne pokriva takvima niti jednu lipu. Imala sam veliki problem i na jeeedvite jade dobila obično bolovanje.. Donora sperme nismo trebali.

----------


## branca_i

> Hm, meni nisu rekli da za prvi dolazak trebam nalaze. Pitala Bobana, ali mi je rekao da će mi doktor reći što treba. Što ste vi na 1. dolasku već imale sve nalaze?


Ja sam imala sve nalaze spremne, dr. L mi je odmah i odredio stimulaciju koju sam i onda uzela sa sobom. Probaj biti spremna s nalazima da ti se ne bi poslije kompliciralo oko nabave lijekova. Sjecam se da je neka frka bila da nam oni u Mk moraju dati stimulaciju, a ne ovi u RH. Ne znam kako je na kraju zavrsilo i kako uopce sada to funkcionira. Onda se cak od nekih trazilo da samo zbog lijekova jos jednom dođu u kliniku.

----------


## Kaja1976

To sve skupa grozno puno košta ,ako bude trebalo pogledat ću točne cifre ali sve u svemu bez tih injekcija i ostalih lijekova, bez putovanja, smještaja i hrane tamo platili smo oko 50 000kn u grubo, možda malo manje donirane jajne stanice, 8 komada i sam transfer.

----------


## Kaja1976

Meni su transferirana dva osmostanična embrija trodnevna i još nam je ostalo u kriopohrani 4 embrija.
Godinu dana se ne plaća čuvanje, a onda dalje da, ne znam koliko.

----------


## Kaja1976

Nisam nikada rađaal do sada. nadam se da bu mi ovaj 1. put odmah uspjelo. Bumo vidli. Javim sve :kettlebell:  :Sing:

----------


## Alisa81

A hebiga, idem u četvrtak tak da neću ništa stići vaditi. Imam papu, TSH I AMH. Uzimam donora i sve sama plaćam, valjda neće biti problema. Sad je gotovo. Malo je glupo što onda ne naglase, tj. ne kažu kod dogovora što sve treba. Da nisam na forumu, ne bih ništa znala, samo koliko novaca trebam i u koliko da dođem.

----------


## Alisa81

Boban inzistira na Viber pozivima, i to u vrijeme kad radim i slaba mi veza, tak da ne mogu normalno ni pitati kaj me sve zanima. Kao da je uvijek u nekoj gužvi i nabrzak sve.

----------


## Alisa81

Javit ću sve što saznam dole vezano uz povratak doktora.

----------


## branca_i

Alisa81, to i mene najvise nekad smeta, ta uzurbanost, jurnjava. Nije tako uvijek, ali većinski. Ovo mislim na vrijeme pripreme, prije transfera (onda je sve zen  :Smile: ).Ali ne daj se smesti, pitaj sto god te zanima i doktora i embriologa. Ja ovaj put isto spremam malo vise pitanja...

----------


## Inesz

> Nisam nikada rađaal do sada. nadam se da bu mi ovaj 1. put odmah uspjelo. Bumo vidli. Javim sve


Sretno Kaja!
Koliko godina je imala donorica?
Imala si paket od 8 zamrznutih jajnih stanica i na koncu 6 3-dnevnih embrija?

----------


## LaraLana

> To sve skupa grozno puno košta ,ako bude trebalo pogledat ću točne cifre ali sve u svemu bez tih injekcija i ostalih lijekova, bez putovanja, smještaja i hrane tamo platili smo oko 50 000kn u grubo, možda malo manje donirane jajne stanice, 8 komada i sam transfer.


Kaja sretno i da bude pozitivan test/beta.
Kad si imala transfer? Transfer je nulti dan!

Da sve je užasno skupo. Ja sam pisala sve koliko sam što platila i na kraju je to ispalo oko 8000 € s materijalom, lijekovi za stimulaciju, ivf postupak, odlazak dole i bila sam 14 dana davne 2014-te. Uz to sve sam hormone, papu i briseve isto radila privatno pa znači apsolutno je sve u ovoj cijeni.
Sad koliko sam pročitala tu da je ivf 2200 € a ja kad sam išla bio je 1650 €.
Iskreno malo me ljute s tim stalnim podizanjem cijena.

Meni je odmah prvi postupak uspio pa želim i tebi isto.
Vratili su mi dvodnevne embrije i 10 dan od transfera sam imala jasno pozitivan test.

----------


## LaraLana

> Boban inzistira na Viber pozivima, i to u vrijeme kad radim i slaba mi veza, tak da ne mogu normalno ni pitati kaj me sve zanima. Kao da je uvijek u nekoj gužvi i nabrzak sve.


Alisa već kad ideš o svom trošku zovi ga normalno na mob. Pa vjerujem da ti 20, 30 kn troška mob.poziva da ga pitaš što te zanima ne predstavlja problem :/
Najbolje ga je možda zvati pred kraj radnog vremena oko 15.30 h jer su do tad završili i s punkijama i transferima!

----------


## Kaja1976

> Sretno Kaja!
> Koliko godina je imala donorica?
> Imala si paket od 8 zamrznutih jajnih stanica i na koncu 6 3-dnevnih embrija?


Da, imali smo 8 jajnih stanica od donatorice stare 28 godina, rađala već, ne sjećam se da li ima jedno ili dvoje djece.
Oplodilo se 6 stanica, znači u kriopohrani nam ostala još 4 embriončića stara 3 dana, znači osmostanična.
Eto. . .
Idem vaditi betu za 5 dana, da mi bude punih 14 dana nakon transfera, isto sve plaćam sama.
Pitam se da li ću uopće dobiti porodiljni kada bude vrijeme?
Šalim se, ali baš nama starijima u Lijepoj našoj nisu skloni.

----------


## Kaja1976

Mene je Boban zvao na Whatsapp, a kad nisam bila on line zvao bi, da tako kažem, normalno.
on je uvijek u žurbi, no nije to neka prva žurba, više mi se čini da je to njegov temperament i ekspresivnost kao osobe.
Dr. Lazarevski je baš taj dan kad smo bili naručeni  uzeo bolovanje i sestra nam rekla da je . . .ono globalno ....( valjda korona ).
Preuzela me neka crnokosa ginekologica na transferu, ima naočale.
Svi su neposredni i uslužni.

----------


## Kaja1976

LaraLana, mora uspjeti od prve, ako ne onda svakako od ovih embriončića koji su na čuvanja kod njih.
Nemam ja više vremena . . .predugo sam čekala.
Sreća je kod mene da nikad nisam bila ni u kakvim postupcima i nisam ispaćena ginekološki,  kao što čitam je velik broj ženica. . .
Uglavnom sam happy, već sam si posložila da sam trudna. :Very Happy:

----------


## Kaja1976

Pri prijelasku granice nazad u Hrvatsku mi je dodijeljena mjera samoizolacije, makar sam preboljela koronu i ja i muž u 11. mj.
No,moja doktorica opće prakse mi je rekla da sam slobodna jer mi nije prošlo 6 mjeseci od pozitivnog PCR testa.
Eto, pogranična policija kaže 3 mj. a doktorica tvrdi 6 mj. tak da je to vrlo zbunjujuće.
Isto tako se navodno ne može dobiti bolovanje na mjeru samoizolacije ako je određena zbog prijelaska granice jer se računa da time ideš svjesno u rizik.
U tom slučaju trebaš slobodne dane ili godišnji za izostanak s posla.
Tako mi je doktorica objasnila.

----------


## Kaja1976

> A hebiga, idem u četvrtak tak da neću ništa stići vaditi. Imam papu, TSH I AMH. Uzimam donora i sve sama plaćam, valjda neće biti problema. Sad je gotovo. Malo je glupo što onda ne naglase, tj. ne kažu kod dogovora što sve treba. Da nisam na forumu, ne bih ništa znala, samo koliko novaca trebam i u koliko da dođem.


Alisa, meni ništa nisu naglasili što od pretraga treba već me dr. Vrčić iz Petrove uputio.
Mislim imala sam sve, ali velim ti, dr. Lazarevski kao da to nije pomno gledao. .. samo moju matku, kako oni vele za maternicu, hahaha.
Uglavnom ,sve nekak ležerno. . .kod njih.

----------


## Alisa81

Ma neka oni meni pregledaju reproduktivne organe i kažu što žele od pretraga, i tak ne idem u postupak prije 7. mj. (Ako i do tada uspijem skinuti dovoljno kila, moj najveći problem).

----------


## Kaja1976

Alisa, koliko kg bi trebala skinuti?

----------


## Kaja1976

LaraLana, jesi li ti obe trudnoće ostvarila od prve ili?

----------


## Kaja1976

LaraLana , jesi li zatrudnila od prve sa oba djeteta ili?

----------


## LaraLana

> LaraLana, jesi li ti obe trudnoće ostvarila od prve ili?


Kaja u biti da. Prvi ivf postupak I trudnoća.  Imala sam 2 smrznuta embrija. Na FET sam išla između dvije trudnoće koji nije uspio, nakon malo više od 2 godine.
Kad taj FET nije uspio opet sam vrlo brzo išla u ivf postupak I opet je uspio.

Mislim da meni više odgovara transfer sa svježim embrijima.

----------


## Alisa81

Kaja1976, trebala bih 20 kila da dođem do gornjeg BMI-a ta postupke. U 3 mj. Znam da je malo vremena, ali može se. Vidjet ću što doktor kaže. Strah me.

----------


## Alisa81

LaraLana, nisam još čula da je nekome tako brzo uspjelo, i to čak dva puta. Svaka čast.

----------


## LaraLana

Alisa dogodi se, istina ne tako često ali nas ima. Ima tu cura na forumu, načitala sam se. Istina ne od njih dole al ima. A ima i onima koji su odustali pa ih trudnoća iznenadila. Život priča svakakve priče.
U ivf svijetu je ključni faktor sreća i dobar biolog.
I da inače mpo dr preporučuju ako si npr ostvarila trudnoću da se na drugu ide u roku dvije godine jer organizam pamti trudnoću dvije godine.
Sretno cure  :Heart:

----------


## Kaja1976

Draga Alisa, može se skinuti u tri mjeseca, pa ako i ne skineš svih 20 kg bitno da ide dolje. . .ja isto imam viška nekih 8 kg i mogu reći da me to najmanje brine od svega.
Obzirom da se pikamo, mene muž pika dvaput dnevno, veli da ne zna kako mršavice to podnose jer igramo pikado po trbuhu ....ja sam iglofobičarka, bolje da je malo špekića. :Razz: 
LaraLana, nisam znala za taj razmak od dvije godine, vrijedan podatak ako poželim opet.
Nego, curke, jel normalno da se meni smanjio apetit ako sam trudna?
Za koji dan idem krv vaditi. Da li se može otići u Dom zdravlja i platiti ili baš privatno Synlab ili slično?

----------


## Alisa81

Kaja1976, sumnjam da u domu zdravlja možeš sam tak vaditi i platiti, mislim da se to može u samo u nekim bolnicama. 
8 kg viška nije strašno. Mene zanima koliko ste kila dobile u postupku? I važu li vas kako bi odredili dozu stimulacije? Na stranici neke klinike sam čitala da teže žene moraju primiti više hormona.

----------


## Alisa81

Kaja1976, sretno na vađenju bete!

----------


## LaraLana

Kaja kad već plaćaš onda ti je zgodnije u privatni lab bez gužve i nalaz ti je za sat i pol dva. U domu zdravlja i da možeš gužve su i nemože se ući samo tako zbog situacije i cijepljenja i sestre dolaze po pac.ispred i sad ti još moraš npr objašnjavati da bi betu vodila.
Odi privatno i napravi to elegantno i jednostavno  :Wink:

----------


## Kaja1976

Ma da, budem u Synlabu, mislila sam zbog blizine, da ne uzimam taxi jer me sad frka samu vozit, makar mi nije ni to daleko.

----------


## Kaja1976

> Kaja1976, sumnjam da u domu zdravlja možeš sam tak vaditi i platiti, mislim da se to može u samo u nekim bolnicama. 
> 8 kg viška nije strašno. Mene zanima koliko ste kila dobile u postupku? I važu li vas kako bi odredili dozu stimulacije? Na stranici neke klinike sam čitala da teže žene moraju primiti više hormona.


Ma pusti kile, alisa, ispada kao da ti se više drže zubima i ne daju se lako dolje što više o tome misliš.
Nemoj večerati pa ćeš vidjeti da ide dolje, ništa od šećera, ali baš nikakve slatkiše osim, naravno žlice meda, suhih datulja komad, dva i tak. . .
Sve znaš...

----------


## Kaja1976

Alisa, terbala bi i hodati SVAKI dan sat ili još bolje dva, po mogućnosti negdje u šumi, ne znam gdje živiš. . .
Kilice budu popadale, velim ,ako i ne skineš sve što treba, nije to glavni problem.
Kažu da je debljina isto stvar unutarnjeg stanja, emocionalna utjeha kroz hranu....tako da . .. meditacija laganini... :Cool: 
Da ne širim o toj temi jer smo ipak na Makedoniji....evo ja čak i pjesme njihove počela slušat ovih dana! :Laughing:

----------


## branca_i

> Kaja1976, sumnjam da u domu zdravlja možeš sam tak vaditi i platiti, mislim da se to može u samo u nekim bolnicama. 
> 8 kg viška nije strašno. Mene zanima koliko ste kila dobile u postupku? I važu li vas kako bi odredili dozu stimulacije? Na stranici neke klinike sam čitala da teže žene moraju primiti više hormona.


Alisa81, nisu me nikad vagali....inace sam mrsavica, a stimulacija mi je uvijek blaga i određena po AMH koji je ok, i po broju antralnih folikula kojih imam dosta. Cula sam da su neki doktori znali curama radit probleme zbog kila, ali ne doktori kod kojih sam ja isla...Ti napravi sto najbolje možeš za svoje zdravlje. Nije uvijek ni rjesenje na neke rigorozne dijete pa stvoriti organizmu šok i stres, pa ti onda postupak tek nece uspijet sigurno. Samo polako....
Ja nemam visak kila, ali se ne hranim najzdravije pa me to uvijek muci...pokusam promijenit prehranu, ali nisam bas u tome uspijesna.. :facepalm:  
Ono cega imam visak su godine.... :Laughing:

----------


## Alisa81

Kaja1976, ma znam ja sve, nije to od zraka

----------


## Alisa81

Ah, odrezalo mi kobasu od poruke.
Znači prema AMH se određuje stimulacija. 
Vidjet ću što će mi sutra reći dole.

----------


## Alisa81

> Alisa81, nisu me nikad vagali....inace sam mrsavica, a stimulacija mi je uvijek blaga i određena po AMH koji je ok, i po broju antralnih folikula kojih imam dosta. Cula sam da su neki doktori znali curama radit probleme zbog kila, ali ne doktori kod kojih sam ja isla...Ti napravi sto najbolje možeš za svoje zdravlje. Nije uvijek ni rjesenje na neke rigorozne dijete pa stvoriti organizmu šok i stres, pa ti onda postupak tek nece uspijet sigurno. Samo polako....
> Ja nemam visak kila, ali se ne hranim najzdravije pa me to uvijek muci...pokusam promijenit prehranu, ali nisam bas u tome uspijesna.. 
> Ono cega imam visak su godine....


A jel uzimaš kakve vitamine? Dodatke prehrani?

----------


## branca_i

> A jel uzimaš kakve vitamine? Dodatke prehrani?


Da, uzimam elenatal pronatal...dr mi je rekao nakon zadnjeg neuspjelog FET-a da nastavim sa Imprylom, ali kako mi je on preeeskup ipak sam uzela ove malo jeftinije...a vidim da ih i druge cure koriste. Ovaj mjesec sam sama još ubacila i omegu 3.

----------


## branca_i

Alisa81, drzim fige da na pregledu sve prođe ok...javi nam vijesti...
Kaja1976, sretno s betom!!!  :fige:

----------


## Kaja1976

Hvala curke na dobrim željama, javim za betu, nekako bum jako iznenađena ako bude negativna, ne znam otkud mi taj osjećaj da sam trudna sada već?!
Možda sam sve umislila, iskreno, jaaako me strah ishoda kao da ću umrijeti ako ne bu dobar....Ma, udah- izdah duboki i to je to, šta drugo...
Sve je to za žive ljude, nadam se da ćemo sve koje to žarko želimo biti trudne što prije i zdravije.
Mene žigaju jajnici već zadnjih nekoliko dana sve jače, ne kužim kaj to znači obzirom da sam u zasluženoj i posve prirodnoj menopauzi.
To mi se nije događalo nikada jer nisam iamla bolne niti problematične menge.
Jooooo, al sam se razbrbljala, oprostite mi. :grouphug:

----------


## branca_i

Kaja1976, to sto osjecas bi mogao biti dobar znak! Samo se drzi, ne posustaj u svojoj pozitivi! To nam svima treba, bas si osvježenje  :Heart:

----------


## Bilbo-mali

*Kaja* Sretno danas!

----------


## Kaja1976

Curke, hvala na podršci, došla sam s vađenja bete, čekam nalaz na mail tijekom dana...
Palo mi sinoć raspoloženje kad sam htjela staviti Utrogestane kao i svaku večer, naime, ugledah smećkasti iscjedak, to je valjda menga koja ne može skroz prokrvariti jer sam i jutros stavila ponovo. I dalje je smećkasto, nešto malo, to mi nije bilo svih ovih dana. Tako da ne očekujem pozitivnu betu, nažalost.

----------


## Kaja1976

Popustila napetost u prsima, ne skroz, jajnici isto malo popustili u grču.. ..baš sam si umislila, izgleda.
No, eto, i uz pozitivu nekad ne ide. Javim brojku, voljela bih da baš nije 0 :Smile:

----------


## Iva83

Kaja sretno

----------


## Bilbo-mali

*Kaja* ne brini oko simptoma, trenutno to je sve od terapije.. I sretno.

----------


## Kaja1976

Cureeeee...ne vjeeerujem!
Piše 178.8
Pa to sam onda trudna!
Sad sam se sjetila kad je Boban uletio trenutak nakon ET u prostoriju i rekao...Ma ti si već trudna, samo to ne znaš.
Toliko me drmao po ramenu da ga je sestra malo odmakla....
Curke, sada tek ne znam kaj trebam?
 :Very Happy: 
Da legnem? Neeeeee...
Da šetam? Baš i ne.
Da pjevam makedonske? Daaaaa!!!
Eto, LaraLana, sad vjerujem da se može i od prve.
Nadam se da se ne veselim prebrzo.....to je tek početak.

----------


## jelena.O

Sretno

----------


## LaraLana

> Cureeeee...ne vjeeerujem!
> Piše 178.8
> Pa to sam onda trudna!
> Sad sam se sjetila kad je Boban uletio trenutak nakon ET u prostoriju i rekao...Ma ti si već trudna, samo to ne znaš.
> Toliko me drmao po ramenu da ga je sestra malo odmakla....
> Curke, sada tek ne znam kaj trebam?
> 
> Da legnem? Neeeeee...
> Da šetam? Baš i ne.
> ...


Tooooooo....jojjj kako sam sretna  :Very Happy: 
Ma naravno da može od prve! Normalno se ponašaj i opusti. Čestitam i želim ti urednu i mirnu trudnoću  :Heart:

----------


## Kaja1976

Hvala od srca!!!!
Srećata pregolemata....
Javila sam dr. Lazarevskom i Bobanu mailom, Boban pozdravlja sve forumašice i smije se, kaže  javi sada svima u Hrvatskoj kako dobar posao radime....
Hahahha, pa lepe vesti mi samo trebaju, znamo mi šta treba da se radi, i ne slušaj sad nikoga( valjda je mislio na doktore) samo terapiju nastavi.....
E moja Hrvatsko, suze mi idu, zašto tako i mi ne bi mogli i znali???

----------


## Bilbo-mali

_Kaja_ CESTITAM!! 
Hihi, mislio je ne slusaj forumasice  :Smile:

----------


## Dina06

Kaja1976 čestitam  od srca! Kako si pripremala za embriotransfer? Sto si uzimala od lijekova i i da li si mjenjala nesto oko prehrane? Hvala ti!

----------


## branca_i

Kaja1976 suuuuper!!! Cestitam!!!  :Very Happy:  Koje dobre vijesti!!

Vec neko vrijeme razmisljam kako u biti stvarno uspijeha bude kod cura koje idu dolje prvi put na transfer, mi "ponavljači" bas nismo te sreće...

----------


## branca_i

Cure, jeli ima tko kakve vijesti o dr. Lazarevskom?

----------


## Kaja1976

Dina, nisam niš prehranu mijenjala, hranim se poprilično zdravo, ali preobilno. . .imam viškića nekih 8 kilica, što me baš i ne preopterećuje kao npr. dr. Vrčića iz Petrove koji je lud zbog toga.
Hm, ali kad je to moje normalno stanje godinama, veći bi šok bio da sad udarim vojničku disciplinu.
Znači, ne koristim šećere uopće i trpam pod svak iobrok povrće, osim u doručku ako su sjemenke u zdjelici sa jogurtom i tak.
Meni je menga zapravo nestala pa sam 3 mjeseca pila Cycloprogynova tabletice s kojima sam dobila cikluse pravilne, valjda drugačije ni ne može.
inače sam cijeli život imala vrlo redovite menge svakih 28 dana skoro u pravilu i bez ikakvih PMSova i bilo kakvih komplikacija....
I onda sam dobila upute od dr. Lazarevskog slične kao i svi, zanči od 1.dana ciklusa pikice Decapeptyla, tijekom 7 dana, prekinula znači Cycloprogynova 2mg tada.
Od 2. dana ciklusa Estrofem tabletice, one u krugu, svakih 8 sati, znači 3 kom.dnevno i UZV 8. dan da endometrij bude oko 8 mmm, tak je i bilo, pa za dva dana opet da se vidi da deblja i dalje....povećao mi na 4 kom.dnevno, svakih 6 sati.
Otišla kod njih dolje, počela sa Utrogestanima od 200 dva ujutro i dva navečer, vaginalete....dok nisu oplodili jajne stanice, embrići se razvili i tak, trebali su biti blizanci ali po beti mislim da bude jedna bebica.
Eto.... opet sam se raspisala, to mi je profesionalna.... :grouphug:

----------


## Kaja1976

> Cure, jeli ima tko kakve vijesti o dr. Lazarevskom?


Da, javio mi je danas da je bolje i da se uskoro vraća na posao!!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## Kaja1976

> Kaja1976 suuuuper!!! Cestitam!!!  Koje dobre vijesti!!
> 
> Vec neko vrijeme razmisljam kako u biti stvarno uspijeha bude kod cura koje idu dolje prvi put na transfer, mi "ponavljači" bas nismo te sreće...


Ima nešto u tome, skoro sve, teško je stare strahove potiskivati, puno ste prošle muka i zaslužile uspjeh koji će sigurno doći....
Opet ćeš biti mlađa mama od mene Branca :Smile:

----------


## Alisa81

Kaja1987, čestitam!!!

----------


## Alisa81

Bit će i dalje sve dobro, treba vjerovati!

----------


## Alisa81

Danas bila kod Bobana, baš je jako ljut ma forume, he he, rekao da to ne čitam nikako, a nisam ništa ni spominjala

----------


## Alisa81

Ugl., Uspjela uzeti donora kojega sam i htjela, a za kile nisu ništa rekli. Pitala sam ih ja, ali su rekli da skinem koliko mogu i da bi bilo jako diskrimativno da me odbiju ili inzistiraju na nečemu.

----------


## branca_i

> Ima nešto u tome, skoro sve, teško je stare strahove potiskivati, puno ste prošle muka i zaslužile uspjeh koji će sigurno doći....
> Opet ćeš biti mlađa mama od mene Branca


Hehe, draga moja iz tvojih usta u bozje usi! 
Odusevila si me svojom pozitivom...ostani takva uvijek! 
Super za dr. L, sad sam malo mirnija!

----------


## Kaja1976

Alisa, super da si obavila! Jel treba kakav test za koronu i kako je sada preko granice ići?
Hvala ti na dobrim vibrama...
Nije mi jasno što je bilo s tim forumom i kojim?
Nešto mu je valjda zasmetalo, ali to nije naš forum,pa kaj bi mu tu smetalo???
Mi sve pišemo pozitivno i realno.
Eto vidiš za kilice da nije takav bed...budeš ti to lakše sada kad imaš pred očima taj diiiivni cilj, skidaj laganini, nemoj papati puno kasno popodne niti navečer....onda si na konju.
Jer sve kaj pojedeš do 14 sati ti se lijepo može potrošiti, a ovo dalje često ide u višak.Ako k tome nisi dinamičan tip da se krećeš, još i više.
Vraća se i dr. Lazarevski pa smo odmah mirnije, makar sigurno ni ostali ginekolozi znaju svoj posao.
Meni rekao da ne trebam betu ponavljati već UZV za tjedan dana.

----------


## Kaja1976

Branca, bit ćeš mamica, kako ne....odustat nećeš i to je to.
Samo zamisli one male prstiće minijaturne od bebice kako ih ljubiš, meni je to prekrasno....u mislima.
I one sitne uzdahiće mumljanja kako se glasa bebica.
Ja sam svojoj već ime dala i za dečka i za curu pa ćemo vidjeti što bude.

----------


## jelena.O

Možda ćeš morati oba imena odmah iskoristiti :Grin: ,ili raditi preinaku

----------


## branca_i

> Branca, bit ćeš mamica, kako ne....odustat nećeš i to je to.
> Samo zamisli one male prstiće minijaturne od bebice kako ih ljubiš, meni je to prekrasno....u mislima.
> I one sitne uzdahiće mumljanja kako se glasa bebica.
> Ja sam svojoj već ime dala i za dečka i za curu pa ćemo vidjeti što bude.


Joj draga moja.... :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## Alisa81

> Alisa, super da si obavila! Jel treba kakav test za koronu i kako je sada preko granice ići?
> Hvala ti na dobrim vibrama...
> Nije mi jasno što je bilo s tim forumom i kojim?
> Nešto mu je valjda zasmetalo, ali to nije naš forum,pa kaj bi mu tu smetalo???
> Mi sve pišemo pozitivno i realno.
> Eto vidiš za kilice da nije takav bed...budeš ti to lakše sada kad imaš pred očima taj diiiivni cilj, skidaj laganini, nemoj papati puno kasno popodne niti navečer....onda si na konju.
> Jer sve kaj pojedeš do 14 sati ti se lijepo može potrošiti, a ovo dalje često ide u višak.Ako k tome nisi dinamičan tip da se krećeš, još i više.
> Vraća se i dr. Lazarevski pa smo odmah mirnije, makar sigurno ni ostali ginekolozi znaju svoj posao.
> Meni rekao da ne trebam betu ponavljati već UZV za tjedan dana.


Ja sam putovala autom preko Srbije i nije mi trebao test ni za Srbiju ni Makedoniju. Prek Srbije imaš 12 sati fore da izađeš iz zemlje.

Ma rekao je da pitam sve što me zanima, a ne da kasnije čitam forume gdje svašta piše...i forume mi par puta spomenuo...valjda mu je netko time dignuo tlak, kao: čitala sam na forumu bla, bla..

----------


## Alisa81

Pitala i za vitamine, suplemente...više je pobornik autosugestije i "sve je to u glavi", moraš to željeti i takve stvari...ne bih se baš složila..dosta temperamentan tip. Mislim na embriologa Bobana.

----------


## Iva83

Kaaaja ceatitam od sveg ❤

----------


## Bilbo-mali

Ahahahaha, biti ce da se bavio čitanjem foruma nedavno... Kad je ljut.

----------


## LaraLana

> Pitala i za vitamine, suplemente...više je pobornik autosugestije i "sve je to u glavi", moraš to željeti i takve stvari...ne bih se baš složila..dosta temperamentan tip. Mislim na embriologa Bobana.


I to je u redu da se ne slažeš s tim. Imaš pravo na svoje mišljenje. Ja se i te kako slažem s njim, s Bobanom. 
Dobar biolog zlata vrijedi, čak više od dr koji vodi ivf postupak. Jako temperamentan tip i ja ga drugačijeg ne bi mogla zamisliti.
Ti si bila kod dr. Popovića?

----------


## LaraLana

Kaja niti ja nisam nikada ponavljala betu, obično im je praksa takva da nakon vađenja bete onda ideš na uzv koji je obično 21 dan od transfera da se vidi dal je pravilna GV i ŽV.
I da, to je ziher jedna beba po beti za 14 dan trodnevnih.

----------


## LaraLana

Nemam pojma ovo za forum što pišete. Poznavajući Bobana on ne čita, ali možda ima nekoga od pacijenata da mu prenese pa tako zna. Ne vjerujem niti da netko od osoblja čita, pa nemaju oni baš vremena još da se bakću i forumom i da čitaju što se piše. Prije bi predpostavljam zavirili na svoj Makedonski forum, ako ali ni to.

----------


## Bilbo-mali

> Nemam pojma ovo za forum što pišete. Poznavajući Bobana on ne čita, ali možda ima nekoga od pacijenata da mu prenese pa tako zna. Ne vjerujem niti da netko od osoblja čita, pa nemaju oni baš vremena još da se bakću i forumom i da čitaju što se piše. Prije bi predpostavljam zavirili na svoj Makedonski forum, ako ali ni to.


Ahahaha, ako nije citao, nema osnove za komentiranje. Sve drugo bi bilo neozbiljno.  :Ups:

----------


## Kaja1976

> Kaja niti ja nisam nikada ponavljala betu, obično im je praksa takva da nakon vađenja bete onda ideš na uzv koji je obično 21 dan od transfera da se vidi dal je pravilna GV i ŽV.
> I da, to je ziher jedna beba po beti za 14 dan trodnevnih.


Da, izgleda da neće biti dva tik-takića, kako ih ja zovem, kao bombončići obli bijeli su mi izgledali na UZV, već jedan...
Kako dragi Bog, priroda, energija života odluči. Mi smo sa svoje strane sve učinili što smo trebali, tu inspirativnu akciju,  ali neke stvari treba samo prepustiti i dopustiti da se dogode. Tako ja to gledam.
Boban je živa žeravica, čista pozitiva.... On je toooliko životan i ekspresivan da ne ostavlja ravnodušnim nikoga. 
Meni osobno takvi temperamenti i karakteri ljudi jako pašu.
Sam oda napomenem da je moga skeptičnog muža glede IVF pooosve preokrenuo. A tvrdio je da niš ne vjeruje!
To što kaže da je sve u glavi je apsolutna istina. Ništa drugo i ne postoji.
Sve je energija, i mi sami i sve oko nas.

----------


## LaraLana

> Ahahaha, ako nije citao, nema osnove za komentiranje. Sve drugo bi bilo neozbiljno.


Kako ne, pa radi se o njemu osobno i o klinici u kojoj radi.
Sad zapravo kad bolje razmislim što posto ne čita forum. Uz troje djece je biolog koji doslovno radi svaki dan, radi na programu svih oblika donacije, radi pri ministarstvu zdravlja. Nakon posla je roditelj jer djeca imaju svoje aktivnosti. Nema taj vremena za čitanje foruma, treba se naspavati za ovakav odgovoran posao kakav on radi!
Kao što je nama ok i normalno da pišemo po forumu njemu nije i to treba respektirati i prihvatiti, i prihvatiti nekad njegovo komentiranje jer se o njemu radi. Kao što sam i napisala vjerojatno mu od pac.netko nekada nešto prenese. Pa on je s bezbroj žena/parova u kontaktu jer ga trebaju.

----------


## LaraLana

Kaja super si, samo pozitivno tako i dalje  :Heart:

----------


## Alisa81

Da, ja sam bila kod dr. Popovića. Ok je, sve objasni, smiren jako. 

A za Bobana, tko zna čita li ili ne, ali se i meni čini da je prezaposlen za to. To vjerojatno žene dođu s nekim "biserima" koje su pročitale tko zna gdje. Ma meni je bilo smiješno jer cure s drugih tema pišu da i naši hr doktori znaju prokomentirati forume ha ha, pa se pitaju otkuda im to. Ma baš se njima to da...čitati mislim.

----------


## Kaja1976

U Makedoniji sam nabavljala Prolutex 25 mg ampula 67 kn, a tu kod nas je 92 kn.....i još ga momentalno nema u Filipoviću, treba čekati narudžbu.
Impryla, kažu, nema sada u cijeloj Hrvatskoj. Još ga nešto imam.
Kupila sam danas kutiju Fertilup, piju se dvije dnevno. Ne znam jel to ok?
Fakat treba nekako organizirati dostavu iz Makedonije.

----------


## Alisa81

Taj Impryl je najpovoljnije kupiti preko originalne stranice. Ali mislim da je sve s folatima ok, da nije samo folna kiselina unutra.

----------


## Alisa81

Hm, sad čitam da Impryl ima samo folnu kiselinu. Ne znam zašto baš te vitamine forsiraju, po sastavu mi se ne čine ništa posebno, dapače, imaju dosta malo sastojaka u sebi. A dosta su skupi...

----------


## Bilbo-mali

Impryl samo preko njihove stranice.
Nisam znala da Prolutex ima u HR. 
*Lara* Drzim da mi nitko nemoze spocitavati forume za bezveze. Ne dovodim njegove odgovornosti i zivot u pitanje, ne tice me se. Svaka cast savakome, tako i meni.

----------


## sara79

> Impryl samo preko njihove stranice.
> Nisam znala da Prolutex ima u HR. 
> *Lara* Drzim da mi nitko nemoze spocitavati forume za bezveze. Ne dovodim njegove odgovornosti i zivot u pitanje, ne tice me se. Svaka cast savakome, tako i meni.


Zbilja neke od vas moraju imati odgovor na svaku ma kakav on bio! Očito te se tiče dok ragiraš i vidi se da te jako to smeta.

----------


## Spring-Summer

Lijep pozdrav, dame. Prvi put pisem na forumu, a zanima me procedura vezana uz Makedoniju. Citala sam vase postove,ali od hrpe informacija mi se sve zbrckalo u glavi. Zanima me:
1. kod koga ugovaramo prvi dolazak i pregled u Sistini? Treba se javiti dr. L ili nekom drugom? Ja bih voljela ici bas kod njega.
2. Koliko se ceka na prvi pregled kod njih?
 3. Koje sve nalaze treba napraviti u RH kako bi tamo sve islo brze, tj.sto su od nalaza trazili od vas?
4.koja je cijena doniranih jajnih stanica?
Zahvaljujem na svakom odgovoru.

----------


## Kaja1976

Curke, da li imate iskustva s Dekortinom 5 mg? To je kortikosteroid.
Da li se pije tijekom prva 3 mjeseca trudnoće?
Poslušno koristim terapiju, no malo me sad strah....puno je toga.
Imam i neke senzacije trnaca i pritiska u lijevoj potkoljenici, duboko u veni. . .grčevi me isto trzaju....
Koristim i  Clexane 4mg injekcije, između ostaloga, što razrjeđuje krv.
Ne želim dosađivati doktoru, pa ako netko nešto zna, molila bih za razmjenu iskustava.

----------


## domaćica

> Curke, da li imate iskustva s Dekortinom 5 mg? To je kortikosteroid.
> Da li se pije tijekom prva 3 mjeseca trudnoće?
> Poslušno koristim terapiju, no malo me sad strah....puno je toga.
> Imam i neke senzacije trnaca i pritiska u lijevoj potkoljenici, duboko u veni. . .grčevi me isto trzaju....
> Koristim i  Clexane 4mg injekcije, između ostaloga, što razrjeđuje krv.
> Ne želim dosađivati doktoru, pa ako netko nešto zna, molila bih za razmjenu iskustava.


Meni je u protokolu pisao: - amp. Clexane 40mg najmanje do 14 nedelje
- Decortin tbl od 5mg do 5 nedelje.

Naravno da vi za sebe ipak morate pitati sami. Čudno da Vam nisu napisali...

----------


## Kaja1976

Da, to je onda to prvo tromjesečje, otprilike.
Nisu mi napisali vjerojatno jer tada nije bilo doktora Lazarevskog pa su samo sestre na poseban papir rukom napisale terapiju, a na povijesti bolesti nije bilo specifikacija.
Piše samo uzimati terapiju.
Hvala Domaćice! :Smile: 
Eto sada čekam taj prvi UZV pa ću biti pametnija :Klap:

----------


## domaćica

> Da, to je onda to prvo tromjesečje, otprilike.
> Nisu mi napisali vjerojatno jer tada nije bilo doktora Lazarevskog pa su samo sestre na poseban papir rukom napisale terapiju, a na povijesti bolesti nije bilo specifikacija.
> Piše samo uzimati terapiju.
> Hvala Domaćice!
> Eto sada čekam taj prvi UZV pa ću biti pametnija


Nema na čemu. Drago mi je zbog vas!  Želim vam sretnu i mirnu teudnoću.

----------


## LF2

> Curke, da li imate iskustva s Dekortinom 5 mg? To je kortikosteroid.
> Da li se pije tijekom prva 3 mjeseca trudnoće?
> Poslušno koristim terapiju, no malo me sad strah....puno je toga.
> Imam i neke senzacije trnaca i pritiska u lijevoj potkoljenici, duboko u veni. . .grčevi me isto trzaju....
> Koristim i  Clexane 4mg injekcije, između ostaloga, što razrjeđuje krv.
> Ne želim dosađivati doktoru, pa ako netko nešto zna, molila bih za razmjenu iskustava.


Kaja, čestitam od srca. Nadam se da će ova godina svima biti uspješnija. 
Uzimala sam Decortin 5 mg ali nešto kratko, ne mogu se sjetiti koliko. Clexane isto. Grčevi u nogama, ali kao što ti kažeš, trnci, bili su mi prvi znakić da sam trudna. Inače imam po ljeti prave grčeve u nogama, ali ovo je bilo nešto drugačije. Krenulo odmah poslije transfera. Sad si me baš podsjetila na to, zaboravila skroz.

----------


## LF2

Evo sad sam išla gledati, nikako ne mogu vidjeti mail da ti napišem točno ali Decortin sam prestala dosta prije 12-13 tjedna. Možda nakon prvog ili drugog UZV. Kod mene bilo malo kaotično na početku, ali znam da sam tad prestala i sa Aspirinima i ubrzo negdje sa Decortinom. Bolje ti pošalji mail jer mislim da ja to nisam uzimala do trećeg mjeseca trudnoće.
Btw, sa Aspirinima sam prestala jer sam prokrvarila, ne znači to isto za sve.

----------


## domaćica

Da li se neka od Vas cijepila protiv korone te kakve stw upute dobile od mpo dr.vezano za postupke/cijepljenje? Preporuča se ili ne?

----------


## LaraLana

Kaja evo cure su ti već odgovorile kako su one pa ću i ja.
Ja sam Estrofem prestala s otkucajima srca a dozu mi je smanjio po pozitivnoj beti. 
Utrogestan/crinone gel do 12 punih tt i isto tako Aspirin.
Drugo ništa više nisam pila osim Femibion prenetalnih vit.

P.S. nemoj se ustručavati pisati dr i pitati ga! On će ti najbolje reći i dužan ti je to  :Wink:

----------


## LaraLana

Ovo za grčeve pitaj dr za magnezij. Ja sam uzimala i meni je rekao uvečer da uzimam. Najdalje do 35 tt....čini mi se da mi je tako ostalo u sjećanju.

----------


## LaraLana

> Lijep pozdrav, dame. Prvi put pisem na forumu, a zanima me procedura vezana uz Makedoniju. Citala sam vase postove,ali od hrpe informacija mi se sve zbrckalo u glavi. Zanima me:
> 1. kod koga ugovaramo prvi dolazak i pregled u Sistini? Treba se javiti dr. L ili nekom drugom? Ja bih voljela ici bas kod njega.
> 2. Koliko se ceka na prvi pregled kod njih?
>  3. Koje sve nalaze treba napraviti u RH kako bi tamo sve islo brze, tj.sto su od nalaza trazili od vas?
> 4.koja je cijena doniranih jajnih stanica?
> Zahvaljujem na svakom odgovoru.


Uh pisale smo sve to već puno puta al evo pokušati ću ja pa ako pogriješim neka me cure isprave!

1. Možeš i s dr. Lazarevskim i s Bobanom i naravno naglasiti kod koga želiš. Dr. L je još neko vrijeme na BO.
2. Ne čeka se dugo...ako ideš o svom trošku 2 do 3 tjedna, možda i prije.
3. Što više imaš to bolje...markere na hiv i hepatitis, vjerojatno i neke od hormona (ovisi što pošto je donacija js u pitanju) cervikalni brisevi, hormoni štitnjače. Ovo će bolje cure s donacije js odgovoriti.
4. 8 js e sad me ubij al mislim da je 4000 eura cijena

----------


## LaraLana

*Mia* kako si? Jel sve ok?

----------


## Kaja1976

Hvala Vam curke na odgovorima.Toplo mi je oko srca kada smo ekipica, povezuju nas lijepe stvari.
Eto, u petak popodne imam 1. UZV kod dr. Vrčića privatno, nadam se da nije još prerano....to će biti 22.dan od transfera.
No tako je zatražio dr. Lazarevski pa slušam upute.
Pisat će mu oko terapije kad mu budem slala nalaz UZV.
Nadam se da će krenuti plodonosno u većem broju svima ove godine.
Počela sam raditi ovaj tjedan, vidjet ću što će mi preporučiti hrvatsko-makedonska ginekološka komisija.... :grouphug: 
Dobro se osjećam, zasada, osim te lijeve noge tj trnaca i zatezanja i grčenja u podkoljenici...Kupit ću si Mg.

----------


## Kaja1976

Ja sam donirane stanice jesenas platila 4600 eura, bez transfera...

----------


## Spring-Summer

> Uh pisale smo sve to već puno puta al evo pokušati ću ja pa ako pogriješim neka me cure isprave!
> 
> 1. Možeš i s dr. Lazarevskim i s Bobanom i naravno naglasiti kod koga želiš. Dr. L je još neko vrijeme na BO.
> 2. Ne čeka se dugo...ako ideš o svom trošku 2 do 3 tjedna, možda i prije.
> 3. Što više imaš to bolje...markere na hiv i hepatitis, vjerojatno i neke od hormona (ovisi što pošto je donacija js u pitanju) cervikalni brisevi, hormoni štitnjače. Ovo će bolje cure s donacije js odgovoriti.
> 4. 8 js e sad me ubij al mislim da je 4000 eura cijena


LaraLana puno hvala na odgovoru. Svaka informacija mi je dobrodosla jer je to velika stvar, pogotovo kad u to sve ides sam.  I ja bih isla sama o svom trosku i nisam ni svjesna sto me sve ceka. Zelja za djetetom je ipak jaca od svega.

----------


## Spring-Summer

Kaja1976 hvala.

----------


## Spring-Summer

Kaja1976 koliko ste platili s transferom?

----------


## LaraLana

> Ja sam donirane stanice jesenas platila 4600 eura, bez transfera...


Vidiš uvijek neka poskupljenja :/ no dobro, što je tu je.
Kaja taj uzv je više da se vidi dal je pravilna oblika GV i da je na pravom mjestu.
Javljaj nam svakako kako ide  :Smile:

----------


## Mia38

> *Mia* kako si? Jel sve ok?


LaraLana borim se sa pretragama.. stalno nesto iskace iz normalnih parametara... izgleda da mi se aktivirao artritis koji je mirovao 2 god i bas sad krenulo.. zadnjih par dana imam bolove u donjem djelu trbuha.. kao da me bole jajnici sto nije vezano za artritis nego ocito nesto drugo. Radila sam krvnu sliku i urinokulturu. Urinokultura je ok, al urin uz krvnu sliku pokazuje dosta soli a u krvi je povisen reaktivni protein. Sta god to značilo.. cekam bas kod dokt da vidim sto sad dalje. Doslovno vadim krv bar 2 puta tjedno.... ovaj tj sam planirala i Nifty radit... tako eto, hodam po labaratorijima i doktorima

----------


## LF2

> LaraLana borim se sa pretragama.. stalno nesto iskace iz normalnih parametara... izgleda da mi se aktivirao artritis koji je mirovao 2 god i bas sad krenulo.. zadnjih par dana imam bolove u donjem djelu trbuha.. kao da me bole jajnici sto nije vezano za artritis nego ocito nesto drugo. Radila sam krvnu sliku i urinokulturu. Urinokultura je ok, al urin uz krvnu sliku pokazuje dosta soli a u krvi je povisen reaktivni protein. Sta god to značilo.. cekam bas kod dokt da vidim sto sad dalje. Doslovno vadim krv bar 2 puta tjedno.... ovaj tj sam planirala i Nifty radit... tako eto, hodam po labaratorijima i doktorima ������


CRP je upalni protein, i povišene razine upućuju na upalni proces u organizmu.
Koje soli u urinu piše? Kolki je pH? Može biti nedovoljna količina tekućine u prehrani, može biti zbog vitamina koje uzimaš sad, proteinska prehrana, ako si jela nekakve kisele namirnice...
Može biti i ako je urin dugo stajao, on se treba obraditi u roku od dva sata.

----------


## Mia38

> CRP je upalni protein, i povišene razine upućuju na upalni proces u organizmu.
> Koje soli u urinu piše? Kolki je pH? Može biti nedovoljna količina tekućine u prehrani, može biti zbog vitamina koje uzimaš sad, proteinska prehrana, ako si jela nekakve kisele namirnice...
> Može biti i ako je urin dugo stajao, on se treba obraditi u roku od dva sata.


Doktorica kaze da je to normalno u trudnoći... a da su soli u urinu zato sto ne pijem dovoljno tekućine... zakljucak je da su vjerojatno kamenčiči razlog bolova.. u pon sam kod svoje internistice pa cu vidjet sto ona kaze na sve.

----------


## LF2

> Doktorica kaze da je to normalno u trudnoći... a da su soli u urinu zato sto ne pijem dovoljno tekućine... zakljucak je da su vjerojatno kamenčiči razlog bolova.. u pon sam kod svoje internistice pa cu vidjet sto ona kaze na sve.


Sve ovisi koliki ti je. Naravno da su neka odstupanja normalna u trudnoći, ne kaže se bzvze drugo stanje. Leukociti su isto u trudnoći povišeni, kao i sedimentacija eritrocita, sve je to normalno. Al opet, blaga odstupanja. Samo ti kontroliraj to. 
Meni je urin bio malo "lošiji", tipični trudnički. Nisam ni htjela raditi urinokulturu ali reko ajde budem, kad ono betahemolitički streptokok.

----------


## Kaja1976

Mia, drži se....samo drži sve pod kontrolom.
LF2 u kojem si mjesecu trudnoće?

----------


## Spring-Summer

Moj zadnji komentar jos uvijek nije vidljiv pa cu probati ponovno.
LaraLana puno hvala na odgovoru. Da, isla bih na svoj vlastiti trosak. Imam hrpu pitanja jer sam i ja samica i nisam vjerojatno ni svjesna sto me ceka, ali svakako bih voljela sto vise pretraga odraditi ovdje kod nas tako da to sve brze ide.
Kaja1976 , i vama hvala na odgovoru. Koliko ste platili jajne sranice s transferom? Pitam jer zelim znati da se mogu financijski pripremiti za sve opcije. Jeste li u Makedoniji odradili pretrage kojim je utvrdjeno da trebate jajne stanice ili ste to kod nas?

----------


## LF2

> Mia, drži se....samo drži sve pod kontrolom.
> LF2 u kojem si mjesecu trudnoće?


Rodila u 11 mjesecu  :Smile:  Ja sam bila prošle godine taman prije lockdowna u 3 mjesecu. Uspjela donacija od prve. Prije toga 7 IVF neuspješnih.

----------


## LaraLana

Mia nadam se da će biti sve ok. Kao što je već napisano malo odstupanja u trudnoći može biti što se tiče crp.
Bar sam ja tako tu imala prilike pročitati na forumu. Al da nervira svako malo ići vaditi nalaze da, naporno je.

*Kaja* sretno danas i javi nam se  :Smile:

----------


## Kaja1976

Aaaaaaa, oprosti LF2 što sam tako fulala ... :Shock: 
Super da je na kraju sve dobro i da su pokušaji urodili djetešcetom.
Evo bila na 1. UZV i vidi se gestacijska vrećica/ mjehur samo, prerano je za više.
Moram opet ići za dva tjedna, uf, bankrotirat ću...doktoru 500 kn i onda ravno u apoteku po zalihu Prolutexa i Clexana za 2 tjedna otprilike 1800kn.
Inače je sve u redu.
Drugi put će se vidjeti embrio?
Eto, dvoumim se da li da radim ili da uzmem bolovanje kao čuvanje trudnoće.

----------


## LF2

Koji si sad tjedan? Polako, vidjeti će se. Nekom prije, nekom kasnije. 
Ja sam Prolutex uzimala do 8.tjedna, trebala sam do 12.tjedna ali uz dogovor sa doktorom sam prestala. Skupo je, 100 kn injekcija.
Clexane sam dobivala preko Petrove cijelu trudnoću. Od 8. tjedna sam se vodila u njihovoj trudničkoj ambulanti i komisija mi je morala odobriti.

----------


## LF2

Vezano za bolovanje, to sama procjeni. Ja sam mislila raditi ali sam iz aerodroma morala direktno u izolaciju (početak korone), nakon toga potres, pa sam prokrvarila. Jednostavno mi nije bilo suđeno da idem raditi. Kad se sjetim da sam na aerodromu plakala jer sam htjela ići raditi. Samo da ne razmišljam o beti.

----------


## Kaja1976

Sada sam po zadnjoj menstruaciji 5 tj.+5 dana trudna, ali po datumu transfera 3 tjedna i 2 dana.
Prolutex je preskup, užas!
Pisao mi je dr. Lazarevski vezano za bolovanje da sama odredim. Čeka sada idući nalaz za 2 tjedna .
Ne znam je l to prečesto s tim ultrazvucima? Možda dalje neće biti tako često.

----------


## LaraLana

> Sada sam po zadnjoj menstruaciji 5 tj.+5 dana trudna, ali po datumu transfera 3 tjedna i 2 dana.
> Prolutex je preskup, užas!
> Pisao mi je dr. Lazarevski vezano za bolovanje da sama odredim. Čeka sada idući nalaz za 2 tjedna .
> Ne znam je l to prečesto s tim ultrazvucima? Možda dalje neće biti tako često.


Kaja to ti je još taj uzv da se čuje srce a kasnije ćeš ići svaka 4 tjedna. 
Trudnoća se računa od prvog dana zadnje m. Iznimka su samo slučajevi gdje ima možda nekih velikih odstupanja da ako je transfer zaista bio kasno ili kod donacije js pa se čeka dok se zadeblja endometrij itd.

----------


## LaraLana

U prvoj t sam radila skoro do pred kraj trudnoće, u drugoj sam odmah išla na bo. Ne znam ni kolika su sad primanja? Jel se mijenjalo što? Nemogu si svi priuštiti da ne rade osim ako moraš čuvati trudnoću naravno. 
Sve ovisi gdje i što radiš!

----------


## branca_i

Cure, sutra sam trebala letjeti za Mk, ali mi korona pomrsila planove...tako da odgađam FET za drugi ciklus...nadam se da ce sve biti do onda ok....
Vi koje ste prebolile jeste imale kakve posljedice za cikluse i sl.? Ja sam za sad sa blazim simptomima prosla, osim gnjavaže sa probavom....uvijek me to zakači sto god da prolazim. Tu sam valjda najosjetljivija i tu me drmne!  :facepalm:

----------


## Kaja1976

Oooo, j...mu mišića Branca, kud sad baš korona...
Ma bit će sve ok poslije, meni je bilo ali je ipak prošlo  nekoliko mjeseci dok nisam išla u Makedoniju. Tako nam je rekao dr.  Lazarevski, da se doooooobro oporavimo i muž i ja.
Nemoj požurivati ako ćeš osjećati neke zdravstvene promjene u odnosu na prije. Tako bih ja.
LaraLana, hvala na info o bolovanju, još se dvoumim...Budem još 2 tjedna radila do tog UZV drugoga pa ću onda vidjeti . 
Sada je bolovanje nakon 42 dana 4600 kn mislim.

----------


## Kaja1976

Ajmeeee, pa ja sam skroz van tokova...sad sam saznala da za čuvanje trudnoće od 1. dana bolovanja dobiješ samo 4257,28 kn.
Mislila sam da je kao i za bilo koje bolovanje do 42. dana na teret poslodavca a onda tek na teret HZZO.
I onda valjda mjesec dana prije poroda možeš koristiti 100% plaću pa do 6. mjeseci djeteta, a onda valjda opet oko 5 tisuća i nešto.

----------


## Beti3

45 dana prije poroda se može otvoriti rodiljni dopust koji se plaća 100% satnica. Roditeljski, tj od navršenih  6 mjeseci pa 180 dana je 5 654,20.

----------


## Mia38

Branca znam da ti je to sad gnjavaza al gledaj to da ces bar tu koronu obavit prije. Ja sad panicno pazim da se ne zarazim a ne mogi se ni cijepiti. Moja preporuka je, tko moze, da se cijepi prije postupka. Ustedit ce si puno zivaca.

----------


## Mia38

> Moj zadnji komentar jos uvijek nije vidljiv pa cu probati ponovno.
> LaraLana puno hvala na odgovoru. Da, isla bih na svoj vlastiti trosak. Imam hrpu pitanja jer sam i ja samica i nisam vjerojatno ni svjesna sto me ceka, ali svakako bih voljela sto vise pretraga odraditi ovdje kod nas tako da to sve brze ide.
> Kaja1976 , i vama hvala na odgovoru. Koliko ste platili jajne sranice s transferom? Pitam jer zelim znati da se mogu financijski pripremiti za sve opcije. Jeste li u Makedoniji odradili pretrage kojim je utvrdjeno da trebate jajne stanice ili ste to kod nas?


Ne znam od kud si, ako si slucajno iz Zg moja preporuka je otici u Petrovu na cef. Tvoj gin ti daje D1 uputnicu i iz Petrove te salju na sve pretrage koje trebas. Za pocetak AMH, estradiol i progesteron. Za postupak u Mk trebas hiv, hepatitis i cini mi se jos nesto. U Petrovoj te prate skroz do postupka sa uzv i sve sto trebas. Bitna ti je i stitnjaca i secer da su ok. Dakle probaj kod nas obavit sve prije i na teret hzzo jer kad se sve skupi veliki je to iznos. Ja sam bila prije 2 mjeseca na donaciji, sama, pa ako te sto zanima pitaj slobodno.

----------


## Lotala

Molim vas za informaciju ako tko zna za tablete mikrogynon gdje se može nabaviti ???

----------


## sushi

bok cure, bila sam prošli tjedan na konzultacijama u Petrovoj... nadala sam se da će se moći pokrenuti postupak za donaciju odmah (znam da će se HZZO trebati čekati neko vrijeme) jer sam imala već dosta nalaza, uključujući hormone rađene u lab u Petrovoj u 12. mjesecu... ali traže me ponavljanje tih istih nalaza (uključujući amh koji mi je 0.1pmol...smiješno!) "da budu friški za konzilij", pa čekam nove konzultacije za mjesec dana... nadam se da će to biti to. 

molim vas info - traže li u Mk da svi nalazi budu mlađi od 6 mjeseci? koji konkretno trebaju biti friški? pitam jer sad pušem i na hladno, ako će se ovo čekanje odobrenja u Hr odužiti...već 3 mjeseca radimo nalaze, da bi sad ispalo da žele da ih ponavljamo...a situacija s mojom dijagnozom je vrlo jasna... hvala vam  :Smile:

----------


## SSilvija

Pozdrav, HZZO jako brzo odobri, bitno je da dr napise preporuku kako treba( da oba supruznika idu, da se 2 puta ide) i oni odobre u roku tjedan dana, toliko smo mi cekali sad u 3.mj.

----------


## Kaja1976

Spring-Summer, ja sam platila donirane jajne stanice 4600 eura i postupak vantjelesne oplodnje 1700 eura,čak mislim ovo drugo i malo više od ove cifre koju sam prvotono dobila kao informaciju.
Ne znam točno jer sam 4600 plaćala odmah u eurima na 1. dolasku a 2. put kad je bio postupak sam karticom pa ta pretvorba denara u kune...ma nemam pojma.
Još i košta 1. pregled ginekologa kod njih 50 eura i to je obavezno bez obzira na sve nalaze koje doneseš iz Hrvatske i još 35 eura javni bilježnik i psiholog, ne znam više ni sama....sve je jako skupo.
Zašto ne ideš na teret HZZO?
Ja nisam imala pravo zbog godina života. Zato sam se odmah i odlučila za donaciju jajnih stanica da ne petljam sa sto pokušaja.
Eto, sada sam trudna 6 tjedana.

----------


## Bozna

Sushi, ja sam uz zahtjev koji sam slala priložila nalaze hormona od prije 2 godine. Priložila sam još i dokumentaciju od prijašnjih postupaka, ali briseve, papu i to nisam ni prilagala jer mi se to činilo nebitno za odluku treba li mi donacija. Tražili su me sa HZZO još neke nadopune (na računu koji sam priložila greškom je bilo upisano donacija embrija i nešto je nedostajalo na zahtjevu) ali za nalaze nisu ništa dodatno tražili. Je da još čekam rješenje, i da se stvarno odužilo, zahtjev sam poslala prvi put u 01/21. A za Makedoniju, nisam još bila pa ne znam koliko nalazi smiju bit stari, ali svakako se ide najprije na konzultacije, pa dok dođu stanice stigneš obavit

----------


## sushi

> Sushi, ja sam uz zahtjev koji sam slala priložila nalaze hormona od prije 2 godine. Priložila sam još i dokumentaciju od prijašnjih postupaka, ali briseve, papu i to nisam ni prilagala jer mi se to činilo nebitno za odluku treba li mi donacija. Tražili su me sa HZZO još neke nadopune (na računu koji sam priložila greškom je bilo upisano donacija embrija i nešto je nedostajalo na zahtjevu) ali za nalaze nisu ništa dodatno tražili. Je da još čekam rješenje, i da se stvarno odužilo, zahtjev sam poslala prvi put u 01/21. A za Makedoniju, nisam još bila pa ne znam koliko nalazi smiju bit stari, ali svakako se ide najprije na konzultacije, pa dok dođu stanice stigneš obavit


hvala ti na info. ali ja još nisam došla do slanja zahtjeva na hzzo, ganjam Petrovu... a očito svaki liječnik ima svoj "protokol". u svakom slučaju, slijedeći put dolazim sa svime, uključujući briseve, i ne mičem se van dok to ne ispune...

----------


## branca_i

Sushi, ja sam na prve konzultacije u Mk, mislim u 7. mj. prosle godine, nosila novije nalaze spolnih hormona, tsh, amh. Cervikalni brisevi su mi bili stariji od 6 mjeseci. Papa test nije bio stariji od 1 godine. Nakon toga vise nisu trazili ponavljanje niti jednog nalaza. Prvi postupak nam je bio u 11. mj., pa FET u 2. mj ove godine. I moja ginekologica je bila mišljenja da ne treba nista ponavljati. Inace smo u postupku s doniranim sjemenom.

----------


## Tinca18

Lotala, ja nisam uspjela nabaviti te tablete u Hrvatskoj, najbolja zamjena su ti Adexa.

----------


## Spring-Summer

> Spring-Summer, ja sam platila donirane jajne stanice 4600 eura i postupak vantjelesne oplodnje 1700 eura,čak mislim ovo drugo i malo više od ove cifre koju sam prvotono dobila kao informaciju.
> Ne znam točno jer sam 4600 plaćala odmah u eurima na 1. dolasku a 2. put kad je bio postupak sam karticom pa ta pretvorba denara u kune...ma nemam pojma.
> Još i košta 1. pregled ginekologa kod njih 50 eura i to je obavezno bez obzira na sve nalaze koje doneseš iz Hrvatske i još 35 eura javni bilježnik i psiholog, ne znam više ni sama....sve je jako skupo.
> Zašto ne ideš na teret HZZO?
> Ja nisam imala pravo zbog godina života. Zato sam se odmah i odlučila za donaciju jajnih stanica da ne petljam sa sto pokušaja.
> Eto, sada sam trudna 6 tjedana.


Kaja1976, cestitam od srca na trudnoci. Hvala na svim informacijama. Godina uz tvoje ime je godina tvog rodjenja? Ako je, ja sam samo par godina mladja od tebe i isto kao i ti ne zelim petljati vec zelim sto prije pokusati ostvariti trudnocu, s tim da sam ja uz to sve i samica. Jos nisam napravila pretrage da vidim je li mi bolje odmah pokusati s doniranim jajnim stanicama ili ce mi samo trebati danska banka sperme i kvalitetna sperma.  Kako god, svjesna sam da ce financijski biti naporno, ali to mi je jedina opcija ukoliko zelim pokusati ostvariti trudnocu.

----------


## Spring-Summer

Hvala puno na informacijama i osjecam se odmah bolje cim cujem da nisam jedina samica koja se odlucila u Makedoniji ostvariti svoj najveci san. Imam puno pitanja.  Koliko si morala dana ostati u Makedoniji? Kako izgleda prvi odlazaj tamo?Koliko sam uspjela procitati, prvi odlazak u Makedoniju je razgovor sa psihologom, prvi pregled, javni bljeznik? Kakav je razgovor sa psihologom? Od dokumenata treba rodni list i preslika outovnice ili osobne?I jos me zanima sama donacija,, tj.koliko se onda mora ostati tamo? Moram si sve isplanirati zbog posla i sto stvari. Tu je i ovo s koronom pa se jos sve dodatno komplicira. 
Nazalost, daleko sam od Zagreba pa cu ipak sve pretrage morati odraditi privatno jer ce tako ici najbrze. Putovala si avionom do tamo?

----------


## Kaja1976

Postoji zamjetan broj žena samica, također su bile uspješne što me jaaako veseli.To je za mene posebno vrijedno poštovanja, divljenja.
Ja sam se dosta oslanjala na muža u smislu putne organizacije, avionske karte, termina leta, smještaja, snalaženja Skopljem dok sam ja bila inicijator samog postupka i korespodencije sa embriologom Bobanom i ginekologom Lazarevskim.
Korona je zakomplicirala utoliko što je malo letova za Skoplje. Prvi put smo išli petak i vratili se u ponedjeljak, s tim da smo sve obavili u taj ponedjeljak.
Nama je psiholog bio lagana formalnost, brzo gotovo...Mi smo trebali vjenčani list i to svježi, na tome je inzistirao Boban.
Eto...
Drugi put smo ostali od petka do petka.Mora se usuglasiti sa 13. do 17. danom ciklusa.
Eto...

----------


## LaraLana

> Hvala puno na informacijama i osjecam se odmah bolje cim cujem da nisam jedina samica koja se odlucila u Makedoniji ostvariti svoj najveci san. Imam puno pitanja.  Koliko si morala dana ostati u Makedoniji? Kako izgleda prvi odlazaj tamo?Koliko sam uspjela procitati, prvi odlazak u Makedoniju je razgovor sa psihologom, prvi pregled, javni bljeznik? Kakav je razgovor sa psihologom? Od dokumenata treba rodni list i preslika outovnice ili osobne?I jos me zanima sama donacija,, tj.koliko se onda mora ostati tamo? Moram si sve isplanirati zbog posla i sto stvari. Tu je i ovo s koronom pa se jos sve dodatno komplicira. 
> Nazalost, daleko sam od Zagreba pa cu ipak sve pretrage morati odraditi privatno jer ce tako ici najbrze. Putovala si avionom do tamo?


Spring nisi niti svjesna koliko samica odlazi u Makedoniju. 
Ja sam među prvima bila i išla 2014-te.
Probaj pročitati temu, bar par prvih stranica.
Sve sam pisala. A imaš i temu samohrana majka I banka sperme i temu ivf za samice-žene bez partnera.
Tako da pročitaj malo jer češ naći puno odgovora na svoja pitanja i puno savjeta.
Sretno I hrabro dalje ❤

----------


## LaraLana

Branca pa baš se sve mora zakomplicirali  :Sad:

----------


## LaraLana

> Molim vas za informaciju ako tko zna za tablete mikrogynon gdje se može nabaviti ???


Uvijek ima nešto zamjensko, pitaj znaju doktori pa nek ti kažu.

----------


## Spring-Summer

> Spring nisi niti svjesna koliko samica odlazi u Makedoniju. 
> Ja sam među prvima bila i išla 2014-te.
> Probaj pročitati temu, bar par prvih stranica.
> Sve sam pisala. A imaš i temu samohrana majka I banka sperme i temu ivf za samice-žene bez partnera.
> Tako da pročitaj malo jer češ naći puno odgovora na svoja pitanja i puno savjeta.
> Sretno I hrabro dalje ❤


LaraLana, citala sam vec iako mi se puno toga vec pomijesalo u glavi bas u ovoj temi jer je dugacka. Za tebe sam bas zapamtula da si zahvaljujuci Sistini na svijet donijela 2 djecice :Smile: . Stvarno prekrasno.
Znam da je netko bio pisao da radi 0 negativne krvne grupe nije mogao birati donoricu jajnih stanica ako se ne varam. Zna li netko zasto je problem u toj krvnoj grupi jer joj i ja pripadam?

----------


## Spring-Summer

Kaja1976, hvala. Kakva je procedura s testiranjem na koronu? Testiramo se prije odlaska u Makedoniju te prije povratka doma?

----------


## LF2

> LaraLana, citala sam vec iako mi se puno toga vec pomijesalo u glavi bas u ovoj temi jer je dugacka. Za tebe sam bas zapamtula da si zahvaljujuci Sistini na svijet donijela 2 djecice. Stvarno prekrasno.
> Znam da je netko bio pisao da radi 0 negativne krvne grupe nije mogao birati donoricu jajnih stanica ako se ne varam. Zna li netko zasto je problem u toj krvnoj grupi jer joj i ja pripadam?


Ne vjerujem da zbog krvne grupe ne možeš birati donoricu, pretpostavljam da si nešto krivo pohvatala ili je neka dezinformacija u pitanju.
Tvoje pravo je da biraš ili ne biraš a tvoja krvna grupa s tim nema veze.
Ponekad zna biti problem, kao u mom slučaju, da nije bilo donorice moje krvne grupe pa smo uzeli sa muževom.
Imaj na umu da nema baš veliki izbor donorica, barem kad sam ja bila prije godinu i pol.

----------


## LF2

> Pozdrav, HZZO jako brzo odobri, bitno je da dr napise preporuku kako treba( da oba supruznika idu, da se 2 puta ide) i oni odobre u roku tjedan dana, toliko smo mi cekali sad u 3.mj.


Očito puno brže rade "pod koronom". Ja sam svoje odobrenje čekala tri mjeseca 2019te.

----------


## domaćica

Pozdrav,

već sam pitala ali nije bilo odgovora pa ponavljam : Da li se neka od Vas cijepila protiv korone te kakve ste upute dobile od mpo dr.vezano za postupke/cijepljenje? Preporuča se ili ne?

----------


## LaraLana

> Pozdrav,
> 
> već sam pitala ali nije bilo odgovora pa ponavljam : Da li se neka od Vas cijepila protiv korone te kakve ste upute dobile od mpo dr.vezano za postupke/cijepljenje? Preporuča se ili ne?


Baš na Češkoj temi pišu upravo o tome. Ako se cijepiš da se čeka jedan ciklus od druge doze cjepiva.

Isto tako se preporučuje čekati barem dva ciklusa nakon covid infekcije.

----------


## LaraLana

Ovo što sam napisala piše na stranici od klinike Betaplus.
Isto tako cure pišu da je vrlo upitna kako cjepivo djeluje na plodnost žene. Opet neki pišu da dulje treba čekati nakon cijepljenja.
Mislim da se neće imati puno izbora ako uredu covid putovnice.

----------


## domaćica

Hvala LaraLana. Ako će još nekome trebati , kopiram sa stranice Betaplus: "Ni mi, kao struka, nemamo upute što savjetovati pacijentima pa smo se odlučiti pridržavati preporuka ESHRE koje u originalu možete pročitati ovdje. Ukratko, stav naše kuće je da prednosti cijepljenja nadmašuju rizike kod infekcije COVID-om i mi smo se svi cijepili. Međutim, objektivni podaci o učincima cjepiva na buduće trudnice, žene koje planiraju IVF, ili žene poslije poroda jednostavno ne postoje i neće ih ni biti u skorije vrijeme, pa nažalost morate sami odlučiti hoćete li se cijepiti ili ne.

Ukoliko se cijepite, preporučuje se čekati jedan ciklus poslije druge doze cjepiva prije ulaska u MPO postupak. Isto tako se preporučuje čekati nakon infekcije COVID-om, bar dva ciklusa. Imunološka reakcija uzrokovana cjepivom ili bolešću može znatno smanjiti Vaše šanse za ostvarenje trudnoće"

----------


## Munkica

Ako nekome pomogne u odlucivanju, UZ Brussel kaze da se zene u postupku i trudnice mogu cijepiti.

http://www.brusselsivf.be/coronaviru...oll=true#NavL3

Inace, od ovog tjedna pocinju se cijepiti trudnice u BE kao prioritetna skupina.

----------


## SSilvija

Pozdrav, ja sam se jucer vratila sa prve konzultacije iz Makedonije i malo reci da sam odusevljena.
Od nalaza trebaju zadnji pregled ( povijest bolesti) od dr sto te salje njima, krvna grupa( tvoja i partnera) štitnjaca i ubiti poneses sve nalaze unatrag godine dana, oni ti  tamo naprave pregled i napisu sta trebas piti i kada i uglavnom su 24/7 dostupni na wiber/ wap.
Toliko sam pod dojmom pozitivnog iskustva da bi svakome preporucila.
Ako mogu jos kako frisko pomoci, pitajte...

----------


## Bozna

SSilvija, ti si već dobila rješenje HZZO-a? Ja sam poslala u 01. mjesecu i još ništa. Je da je bilo nekih nadopuna, ali čula sam se sa gospođom iz HZZO kad je samo trebalo još izmjenit predračun i to je trebalo bit to i tada mi je rekla da ne idem još na konzultacije dok ne dobijem rješenje. Sad gledam u mailove, to je bilo 17.03.2021.

----------


## SSilvija

Da, 23.3 smo odnijeli na Hzzo, od podnosenja do dostave rjesenja doma cca 14 dana, vec i bila na prvom dogovoru.
Makedoniju saljete kad dobijeterjesenjena mail, a kada im Hzzo plati oni onda zovu na prvi dogovor

----------


## Charlie91

Pozdrav,
Evo samo kao podrška za sve žene samice koje idu u Sistinu...ja sam ostala trudna tamo iz prve i jedine inseminacije...

----------


## Spring-Summer

> Ne vjerujem da zbog krvne grupe ne možeš birati donoricu, pretpostavljam da si nešto krivo pohvatala ili je neka dezinformacija u pitanju.
> Tvoje pravo je da biraš ili ne biraš a tvoja krvna grupa s tim nema veze.
> Ponekad zna biti problem, kao u mom slučaju, da nije bilo donorice moje krvne grupe pa smo uzeli sa muževom.
> Imaj na umu da nema baš veliki izbor donorica, barem kad sam ja bila prije godinu i pol.


Hvala. Vjerojatno sam nesto krivo pohvatala jer je ova tema stvarno skroz aktualna i ima puno informacija pa mi se vjerojatno nesto pomijesalo.

----------


## Umica

Čestitam ❤️ charlie91

----------


## Bozna

> Da, 23.3 smo odnijeli na Hzzo, od podnosenja do dostave rjesenja doma cca 14 dana, vec i bila na prvom dogovoru.
> Makedoniju saljete kad dobijeterjesenjena mail, a kada im Hzzo plati oni onda zovu na prvi dogovor


Pa ovo moje onda stvarno predugo traje, ako su me i odbili došlo bi rješenje. Bila sam i do pošte vidjet je li bilo išta preporučeno zadnjih mjessec za mene, pa kažu ništa.
Jesu ti išta rekli koliko se čekaju stanice?

----------


## Mango123

Trebam info, podsjetite me molim vas.. kako je isao protokol vezano za clexane i prolutex? Znam da je bio neki razmak izmedu bockanja, ali ne sjecam se koliko dugo sati, i ako se ne varam prvo prolutex pa clexane?

----------


## Charlie91

> Čestitam ❤️ charlie91


Hvala ti

----------


## Bilbo-mali

> Zbilja neke od vas moraju imati odgovor na svaku ma kakav on bio! Očito te se tiče dok ragiraš i vidi se da te jako to smeta.


*Sara* osobno, mislim da nije u redu da mi netko neopravdano nesto spocitava. 
To nije lijepo, niti pokazuje postovanje druge strane. Tko god bio.

----------


## Bilbo-mali

*Branca* drzi se  :Kiss:

----------


## LF2

> Trebam info, podsjetite me molim vas.. kako je isao protokol vezano za clexane i prolutex? Znam da je bio neki razmak izmedu bockanja, ali ne sjecam se koliko dugo sati, i ako se ne varam prvo prolutex pa clexane?


Ne sjećam se da su mi išta rekli za Prolutex i Clexane, nego za Aspirin i Clexane, nisam smjela unutar 12 sati uzet ih zajedno.

----------


## LF2

> Pa ovo moje onda stvarno predugo traje, ako su me i odbili došlo bi rješenje. Bila sam i do pošte vidjet je li bilo išta preporučeno zadnjih mjessec za mene, pa kažu ništa.
> Jesu ti išta rekli koliko se čekaju stanice?


Naručuju svakih 3-4 mjeseca. Ne znam jel se što promjenilo u međuvremenu.

----------


## domaćica

> Ne sjećam se da su mi išta rekli za Prolutex i Clexane, nego za Aspirin i Clexane, nisam smjela unutar 12 sati uzet ih zajedno.


tako je, samo Aspirin i Clexane sa 12h razmaka. Clexane i Prolutex nema nikakvih uputa.

----------


## Mango123

> Ne sjećam se da su mi išta rekli za Prolutex i Clexane, nego za Aspirin i Clexane, nisam smjela unutar 12 sati uzet ih zajedno.


Hvala

----------


## sara79

> *Sara* osobno, mislim da nije u redu da mi netko neopravdano nesto spocitava. 
> To nije lijepo, niti pokazuje postovanje druge strane. Tko god bio.


Tko o čemu ti o nečemu neopravdanom i nekomu da nešto spočitava i strašno zvuči iritantno. To od tebe nije lijepo i pokazuje nepoštovanje prema ženama ovdje koje su došle tražiti informaciju a zataškava im se tema o tom dal Boban Janevski spočitava forum ili ne. Ja te ljubazno i lijepo molim da o tom više ne pišeš jer se širi negativna energija, u protivnom ću moliti osoblje foruma da reagira na postove koji nisu vezani za postupke u Sistini! 
Hvala, lp

----------


## Alisa81

Cure, osjećam se krivom što sam uopće spomenula da su dole spočitavali forumE. I ponavljam forumE, kojih ima puno, i ima ih svakakvih. Nitko dole nije spomenuo OVAJ forum, koji je zaista čisto informativnog karaktera i ne pišu se gluposti. A bome ih ima na kojima žene svašta pišu, same sebi i drugima postavljaju dijagnoze, prozivaju doktore za svašta.  Mislim da se ovdje nitko ne mora osjećati prozvano ni za što.

----------


## LaraLana

Alisa pusti to sad. Tu smo temu prokomentirale i pametnome dosta, idemo dalje! Sara je apsolutno u pravu.
Nego kako si ti? Jel ima što novo?

----------


## Alisa81

A ja sam u fazi čekanja odobrenja njihovog ministarstva. Muku mučim s odlukom vezanom uz cijepljenje. Preko posla (škola) imam priliku cijepiti se u ponedjeljak, i to Astra Zenecom. U Mak. mi je doktor preporučio da se cijepim, da su imali trudnica s težim Covid komplikacijama. A ja neeee znaaaam što da radim. A i strah me da druga tura cjepiva ne dođe prekasno, mogla bi sredinom  6. mj., a ja bih na postupak u 7. ( paše mi zbog praznika i škole). U užasnoj sam dilemi.

----------


## Alisa81

A ne znam ni kada će oni dole na godišnje odmore, pa da planiram eventualno u 8. mj u postupak. Boban mi je rekao da dole imaju zabranu godišnjih zbog korone, ali da će otići čim ukinu zabranu, ne može dočekati. A to može biti bilo kada.

----------


## SSilvija

Rekao nam je  između 15.6-1.7.

----------


## SSilvija

> Pa ovo moje onda stvarno predugo traje, ako su me i odbili došlo bi rješenje. Bila sam i do pošte vidjet je li bilo išta preporučeno zadnjih mjessec za mene, pa kažu ništa.
> Jesu ti išta rekli koliko se čekaju stanice?


Rekao je izmedu 15.6-1.7.

----------


## Bilbo-mali

:Shock:  
Ja pokazujem nepostovanje prema zenama koje su dosle traziti info za postupak i sirim negativnu energiju? 
Strasno. 
Ja negativniji post od tvog nisam ovdje vidjela *Sara*
Cudima nikad kraja..
*Alisa* pa nemas se zasto osjecati krivom, sta ti je. Prosle smo temu foruma kod doktora, kao is to tema prije toga.. Sretno!

----------


## Bilbo-mali

*sto tema prije toga

----------


## LaraLana

Bilbo-mali stvarno sad postaješ naoporna. Daj prestanite više s tim. Na svaku imaš odgovor.
Nadam se da će osoblje foruma ovo vidjeti jer nam ovo ovdje ne treba, nepotrebni postovi i nepovjerenje nekakvo. I zaista se tako proširi negativna energija.

----------


## LaraLana

> A ne znam ni kada će oni dole na godišnje odmore, pa da planiram eventualno u 8. mj u postupak. Boban mi je rekao da dole imaju zabranu godišnjih zbog korone, ali da će otići čim ukinu zabranu, ne može dočekati. A to može biti bilo kada.


Obično su uvijek išli u 8. mj. Vjerujem da će im do tada ukinuti zabranu.
Za cjepivo nemam pojma što bi ti savjetovala. Vidim, odnosno čitam tu da se u Belgiji planiraju i trudnice cijepiti.
Ja sam svoj prvi postupak bila dole u ljeti i želim ti da i tebi bude tako kako si i planirala  :Wink:

----------


## Bilbo-mali

*LaraLana* hja, nista onda, zelim vam svima svu srecu i svako dobro. I da ce i vama Makedonija donijeti vase srecice, kao i meni ❤❤
Lijepi pozdrav od nas troje, drzite nam fige da doguramo do kraja 
Sistina nam jr bila predivno istustvo, cijela ekipa tamo je predivna, osjecala sam se kao doma. 
Samo hrabro naprijed!

----------


## Bambina1

Bok svima. Dugo se nisam javila jer mi se sve poremetilo od 12 mjeseca kada sam imala koronu. Sada bi trebali u ponedjeljak letiti , ako sve bude ok. Da li ide još netko

----------


## LaraLana

> Bok svima. Dugo se nisam javila jer mi se sve poremetilo od 12 mjeseca kada sam imala koronu. Sada bi trebali u ponedjeljak letiti , ako sve bude ok. Da li ide još netko


Ja ću samo da ti kažem sretno I da sve ide kako treba.
Jesu tebi govorili što u vezi cijepljenja?

----------


## Bambina1

Ne, nisam ni pitala niti su oni mene. Preboljela u 12 mjesecu tako da.. Izvan tokova sam, zašto bi me pitali. Da li imate vi broj nekog taksija , gos. Blaguje je na odmoru

----------


## LaraLana

> Ne, nisam ni pitala niti su oni mene. Preboljela u 12 mjesecu tako da.. Izvan tokova sam, zašto bi me pitali. Da li imate vi broj nekog taksija , gos. Blaguje je na odmoru


Sve ovisi kakav oblik si imala, blaži ili s vrlo jakim simptomima i zapravo koliko imaš antitijela.
Dal si uopće zaštićena jer to više nema nikakvih pravila.
Zato te pitam ako imaš nekakve informacije za cijepljenje u vezi postupka u Sistini da se dobije što više informacija.

----------


## LaraLana

Za taksi pitaj Blagoju da ti da broj mob.od njegovog prijatelja što njega mijenja kad on nemože sve stići. Zaboravila sam mu ime.

----------


## Bambina1

Iskreno, za sada se ne želim cijepiti. Tako da se ni ne raspitujem. A nitko mi nije ni spomenuo..
Pitala i čekam još odgovor..

----------


## Spring-Summer

> A ja sam u fazi čekanja odobrenja njihovog ministarstva. Muku mučim s odlukom vezanom uz cijepljenje. Preko posla (škola) imam priliku cijepiti se u ponedjeljak, i to Astra Zenecom. U Mak. mi je doktor preporučio da se cijepim, da su imali trudnica s težim Covid komplikacijama. A ja neeee znaaaam što da radim. A i strah me da druga tura cjepiva ne dođe prekasno, mogla bi sredinom  6. mj., a ja bih na postupak u 7. ( paše mi zbog praznika i škole). U užasnoj sam dilemi.


Alisa81, koliko vec dugo cekas odobrenje njihovog ministarstva? I ja planiram potraziti svoju srecu u Makedoniji.  Ako sve bude po planu, isla bih prvi put negdje krajem 6.ili pocetkom 7. mjeseca.
Javila sam se mailom prije nekoliko dana dr. Lazarevskom, ali nisam dobila nikakav odgovor. Kome si se ti prvo javila i jesi li dugo cekala njihov povratni mail?

----------


## Alisa81

Spring-Summer, ja sam ti dole bila 8. 4., a odobrenje se čeka mjesec i pol do dva. Javila sam se biologu Bobanu Janevskom i s njime sam dogovorila datum dolaska. Odgovorio mi je odmah sljedeći dan, ali mi je mail došao u spam. Na to su cure ovdje upozorile pa sam provjerila. Pogledaj i ti, vjerovatno već imaš odgovor. 
Ti isti trebaš donora, jel?

----------


## Mia38

Vidim pise se o cijepljenju..ja sam bas neki dan pitala dr L ima li savjet vezano na to, odgovorio je da nema iskustva s tim al da neki preporucuju...bio je neki dan bas clanak o koroni i trudnicama,mislim na rtl stranicama...nekako mi sve to jos djeluje li-la...

----------


## Spring-Summer

> Spring-Summer, ja sam ti dole bila 8. 4., a odobrenje se čeka mjesec i pol do dva. Javila sam se biologu Bobanu Janevskom i s njime sam dogovorila datum dolaska. Odgovorio mi je odmah sljedeći dan, ali mi je mail došao u spam. Na to su cure ovdje upozorile pa sam provjerila. Pogledaj i ti, vjerovatno već imaš odgovor. 
> Ti isti trebaš donora, jel?


Hvala. Javit cu mu se. Tvoj postupak je vodio dr. Lazarevski? 
Da, trebam donora. Inace sam samica. Ja sad konkretno krecem u sve to i ne znam da li cu trebati jos i jajne stanice. Ti si odnah prvi put u Makediniji odabirala i donora? I a li odmah prvi put tamo obavljas kompletni pregled?

----------


## Alisa81

Ne, ja sam kod dr. Mihajla Popovića, dr. Lazarevski je bio bolestan u tjednu u kojemu sam ja htjela ići dole, i nije se znalo kad će se vratiti. Mislim da sam jedina ovdje kod tog doktora. Ja sam si doma izabrala nekoliko donora i dole na sastanku Bobanu dala profile "kandidata". Odmah prvi izabrani je bio dostupan, pa sam njega i dobila. Ja sam si bar tjedan dana tražila donora u tražilici Cryos banke. Ako ne tražiš sama, mislim da ti Boban dole izvadi par kandidata pa biraš na licu mjesta. Nisam sigurna, mislim da su cure tako pisale.

----------


## Alisa81

Podaci za tražilicu banke koji su važni za upisati (to sam ovdje pročitala):
-MOT 20 (to je pokretljivost sperme)
-država u kojoj se vrši postupak naravno MK (jedan donor ne može više puta biti iskorišten u jednoj državi)
- da je trenutno raspoloživ i da ima raspoložive bar 3 doze sperme (neki imaju manje)

- potpune genetske pretrage (nemaju svi kandidati napravljene genetske pretrage, neki imaju samo spolne bolesti)
- na krvnu grupu nisam pazila
- pazila sam da nema neke nasljedne bolesti 

Ništa s Bobanom nisam komentirala donora.
Imala sam rang listu od par kandidata. Upalilo je  :Smile:

----------


## Alisa81

Ako on ima neku bolest, ne može niti biti donor.  Ali sam pogledala profile njegovih roditelja, baka, djedova, braće, sestara. Naravno, to sve ne znači da će ti dijete biti savršeno zdravo, ali zašto ne probrati si ako već postoji mogućnost.  :Smile:

----------


## Spring-Summer

> Ako on ima neku bolest, ne može niti biti donor.  Ali sam pogledala profile njegovih roditelja, baka, djedova, braće, sestara. Naravno, to sve ne znači da će ti dijete biti savršeno zdravo, ali zašto ne probrati si ako već postoji mogućnost.


Hvala puno na objasnjenjima. I ja cu pogledati na netu tu banku sperme i vidjeti sto ima. Znaci, nisu svi iz te banke raspolozivi za Makedoniju? Na tu stranicu se treba ulogirati?
 Genske pretrage cu svakako uzeti u obzir pri biranju.

----------


## Alisa81

Ja se jesam ulogirala, nisam sigurna je li nužno. 
Nisu svi dostupni za Makedoniju.
 I da, obavezno klikni na anonimne donore s proširenim profilima.

----------


## LaraLana

Koliko je meni poznato oni samo I rade s Cryos Bankom, osim ako nisu nešto mijenjali što nevjerujem jer bi već to cure tu spomenule.
Da, sada se morate logirati da bi pregledali dostupne dobore za Makedoniju ( prije to nije bilo potrebno dok nije stupilo na snagu zaštita podataka) I opet kad odaberete par njih kad dođete kod Bobana dole on će reći e taj baš nemože jer je već bio uvezen ili iz nekog drugog razloga.

Alisa je sve lijepo objasnila upravo sve ono što sam ja davno pisala i ostalo je negdje na početku teme.
Što je još važno da se gleda i koliko donor ima godina. Što mlađi to bolje jer većinom smo mi tu sve već preko 35 a gleda se da zbroj godina ne prelazi 70.

Netko je već bio pisao da nema baš više puno donora kao nekad na izbor i jer puno parova i samica dolazi kod njih iz svih krajeva svijeta. Banka se prazni i to je jedna od najvećih internacionalnih a korona je nažalost učinila svoje pa vjerojatno imaju i malo novih donora.

----------


## LaraLana

> Podaci za tražilicu banke koji su važni za upisati (to sam ovdje pročitala):
> -MOT 20 (to je pokretljivost sperme)
> -država u kojoj se vrši postupak naravno MK (jedan donor ne može više puta biti iskorišten u jednoj državi)
> - da je trenutno raspoloživ i da ima raspoložive bar 3 doze sperme (neki imaju manje)
> 
> - potpune genetske pretrage (nemaju svi kandidati napravljene genetske pretrage, neki imaju samo spolne bolesti)
> - na krvnu grupu nisam pazila
> - pazila sam da nema neke nasljedne bolesti 
> 
> ...


Tako je, treba imati za 3 doze jer toliko i uzimaju u startu i plaćamo 3 doze odmah.

I meni je upalio s liste  :Smile:  
Ali je i dva ili tri odmah eliminirao i rekao da ne mogu biti.
Ovo smo nešto oko krve grupe komentirali ali sam više zaboravila što točno.

----------


## sushi

> Korona je zakomplicirala utoliko što je malo letova za Skoplje. Prvi put smo išli petak i vratili se u ponedjeljak, s tim da smo sve obavili u taj ponedjeljak.
> Nama je psiholog bio lagana formalnost, brzo gotovo...Mi smo trebali vjenčani list i to svježi, na tome je inzistirao Boban.


ovo me sad malo zbunilo... inzistirao na vjenčanom listu? mi nismo vjenčani...imamo izjavu o izvanbračnoj ovjerenu kod javnog bilježnika... u MK je to dovoljno kao i kod nas, ili...? da stavim još i to na popis ako moram  :Smile: 

znate li koja je web stranica banke js iz koje naručuju? netko je davno zaljepio tu na forum neki link, ali ne znam je li to aktualna banka... kad guglam naziv koji Boban šalje u onom generičkom mailu, nalazi se više opcija...

----------


## LaraLana

LF je stavila bila link od banke js čini mi se. Probaj prelistati par stranica natrag.

----------


## Kaja1976

Bok cure, nažalost nije dobro ...danas sam bila na UZV i ne vidi se plod, samo gestacijska vrećica prazna...a trebao je biti 18 mm i žumanjčana vrećica, jako sam žalosna.
Sutra ujutro moram vaditi krv pa dalje ne znam šta me čeka... baš me strah, eto, sve se srušilo :Sad:

----------


## Spring-Summer

> Ja se jesam ulogirala, nisam sigurna je li nužno. 
> Nisu svi dostupni za Makedoniju.
>  I da, obavezno klikni na anonimne donore s proširenim profilima.


Hvala. Obratit cu paznju onda na te anonimne. Jucer sam se ulogirala i trebalo se navesti  drzava gdje zivis i drzava lijecenja pa sam i to utipkala. Sad me zanima jos nesto. Kad se klikne Makedonija kao drzava lijecenja, dolje se nudi Cryos Unternational sperm Bank- Denmark i Cryos US Sperm& Egg Bank. Ti si gledala na ovu prvu?

----------


## Bambina1

Kaja197 žao mi je, ali digni glavu. Sve bude dobro. Držim parcele. Evo, mi stigli u Skopje i sutra mi je transfer preostala dva. Prvi put uopće nije uspjelo

----------


## LaraLana

> Bok cure, nažalost nije dobro ...danas sam bila na UZV i ne vidi se plod, samo gestacijska vrećica prazna...a trebao je biti 18 mm i žumanjčana vrećica, jako sam žalosna.
> Sutra ujutro moram vaditi krv pa dalje ne znam šta me čeka... baš me strah, eto, sve se srušilo


Kaja jako mi je žao  :Sad:

----------


## Kaja1976

Hvala Bambina, sretno tebi u novom pokušaju.Oprosti, nisam u toku, koji ti je to pokušaj?
Jesi imala transfer dva zametka kada nije uspjelo?

----------


## Kaja1976

Hvala LaraLana, eto, sada se treba opoeraviti od šoka... stalno se preispitujem da možda nisam radila cijelo vrijeme, ali nemam fizički naporan posao...
Još mi čudno bilo da nemam nikakve mučnine. Eto...

----------


## Bambina1

Ma i u stresu i glavi je dosta..Ja isto ne znam šta bi, radila il ne, iako imam sjedećki posao. Ovo mi je drugi pokušaj u Skopju.  Prvi put su mi samo jedan stavili, na moje trazenje

----------


## Alisa81

Spring-Summer, odi na ovu Cryos banku sperme iz Danske.

Kaja, baš mi je žao, ne mogu ni zamisliti taj šok. Ti nisi nikako svojim ponašanjem mogla utjecati na praznu gestacijsku.

----------


## Alisa81

Bambina, sretno sutra, želim ti da sve dobro prođe i da se barem jedan primi.

----------


## sushi

> Hvala LaraLana, eto, sada se treba opoeraviti od šoka... stalno se preispitujem da možda nisam radila cijelo vrijeme, ali nemam fizički naporan posao...
> Još mi čudno bilo da nemam nikakve mučnine. Eto...


Kaja žao mi je... čitam vas svako malo i baš mi je bilo drago zbog svega što si pisala... nemoj se gristi, nisi mogla naštetiti ičemu odlaskom na posao, baš naprotiv...lagano kretanje i cirkulacija se smatraju baš pozitivnim...

----------


## Rikku

> Bok cure, nažalost nije dobro ...danas sam bila na UZV i ne vidi se plod, samo gestacijska vrećica prazna...a trebao je biti 18 mm i žumanjčana vrećica, jako sam žalosna.
> Sutra ujutro moram vaditi krv pa dalje ne znam šta me čeka... baš me strah, eto, sve se srušilo


Kaja, isti slučaj sam imala i ja nakon prvog IVF-a u Makedoniji. Meni se doduše razvio neki mali plod, ali bez otkucaja srca, no to ti je tzv. Blighted ovum, kad se sve razvije osim ploda, a Beta nastavlja rasti jer gestacijska vrećica i dalje raste. Isto nisam imala nikakvih simptoma trudnoće. Ponudit će ti vjerojatno pobačaj tabletama kao meni, ali ja te bolove nisam mogla izdržati i tijelo mi je u bolnici kolabiralo pa su me ipak na kraju odveli na kiretazu, gdje te uspavaju, ništa ne osjetiš, poslije par dana bolova i to je to. Teško je čuti te vijesti, znam i sama, ali prihvatiš to i ideš dalje jer drugog izbora nema.

Pozitivno je što ti se iz prve odmah primilo, što je dobar znak da bi se moglo primiti opet, ako planiraš ići ponovo.

----------


## Spring-Summer

> Spring-Summer, odi na ovu Cryos banku sperme iz Danske.
> 
> Kaja, baš mi je žao, ne mogu ni zamisliti taj šok. Ti nisi nikako svojim ponašanjem mogla utjecati na praznu gestacijsku.


Hvala ti. Bila si pisala da ces mozda na cijepljenje radi Covida. Sto si odlucila na kraju? Ja uopce ne znam sto cu s tim cijepljenjem.

Kaja, jako mi je zao. Ni ja kao ni Alisa ne mogu zamisliti taj sok ni strah.
Bambina, sretno i neka budu lijepe vijesti.

----------


## sara79

> Hvala. Javit cu mu se. Tvoj postupak je vodio dr. Lazarevski? 
> Da, trebam donora. Inace sam samica. Ja sad konkretno krecem u sve to i ne znam da li cu trebati jos i jajne stanice. Ti si odnah prvi put u Makediniji odabirala i donora? I a li odmah prvi put tamo obavljas kompletni pregled?


Ako će ti trebati i js kao donacija onda čini mi se ideš na donaciju embrija i u tom slučaju ne trebaš uopće gledati donore osim ako budeš išla sve na vlastiti trošak onda možeš birati posebno spermatozoide a posebno js.
Hzzo pokriva trošak 6000 eura. Tako da u tu cijenu nemože sve stati i dobor i donorica i ivf postupak jer premašuje budžet zato se u slučaju obostrane donacije ide na donaciju embrija. Ali se ne zna koliko se embrija dobije. Nemamo podatak.

Što se tiče pretrage za donora u Cryosu ne znam koliko će vam pomoći jer što se god utipka piše kvota nije dosegnuta i opet neznate koji je donor bio uvezen u Mk.jer to samo Boban može znati i na kraju on odlučuje koji je donor najbolji za nekoga iz xy razloga.

----------


## sara79

Kaja neizmjerno mi je žao  :Sad: 
Imam iza sebe 6 neuspjelih postupaka  :Sad:  i tek 7-mi mi je uspio!

----------


## LaraLana

> Hvala LaraLana, eto, sada se treba opoeraviti od šoka... stalno se preispitujem da možda nisam radila cijelo vrijeme, ali nemam fizički naporan posao...
> Još mi čudno bilo da nemam nikakve mučnine. Eto...


Kaja ti nikako nisi mogla utjecati na ishod. Ja sam također radila cijelu prvu trudnoću i vozila biciklo čak. Tako da nemoj se gristi zbog toga jer i sama znaš da za sve ovo moraš imati itekakve sreće da se sve posloži.
Šaljem ti puno podrške, snage i zagrljaja  :Heart:

----------


## Spring-Summer

> Ako će ti trebati i js kao donacija onda čini mi se ideš na donaciju embrija i u tom slučaju ne trebaš uopće gledati donore osim ako budeš išla sve na vlastiti trošak onda možeš birati posebno spermatozoide a posebno js.
> Hzzo pokriva trošak 6000 eura. Tako da u tu cijenu nemože sve stati i dobor i donorica i ivf postupak jer premašuje budžet zato se u slučaju obostrane donacije ide na donaciju embrija. Ali se ne zna koliko se embrija dobije. Nemamo podatak.
> 
> Što se tiče pretrage za donora u Cryosu ne znam koliko će vam pomoći jer što se god utipka piše kvota nije dosegnuta i opet neznate koji je donor bio uvezen u Mk.jer to samo Boban može znati i na kraju on odlučuje koji je donor najbolji za nekoga iz xy razloga.


Sara79, hvala. Da, ici cu na vlastiti trosak i jos ne znam hoce li mi trebati i jajna stanica, ali zelim se pripremiti za sve opcije. 
Ti si isla na donaciju spermatozoida?

----------


## sara79

> Sara79, hvala. Da, ici cu na vlastiti trosak i jos ne znam hoce li mi trebati i jajna stanica, ali zelim se pripremiti za sve opcije. 
> Ti si isla na donaciju spermatozoida?


Ok. Napravi sve pretrage koje trebaš pa ćeš naravno znati više.
Ne, nismo išli al nam je i to bila opcija ako ne uspije ovaj zadnji što sam odlučila sa svojom js. Zato sam pratila temu a i poznam jako puno parova i par samica da su išli u Sistinu.

LaraLana ti je prva ovdje pisala o tome i prva žena samica koja je razbila predrasude o Makedoniji i mnogima otvorila oči pa čak i meni i neizmjerno joj hvala za to i za to što je još uvijek s nama bez obzira na obveze koje ima.
Išla je ako se ne varam 2014-te kada je to bio totalni tabu kod nas. I da, obično se cure više i ne jave.

Sretno I pitaj što god ti treba jer će ti cure uvijek odgovoriti i pomoći.

----------


## Kaja1976

Drage cure... Rikku, Sara,Springica, Lara i ostale., divne ste zbog podrške.
Danas sam malčice bolje, tuga i žal, a je mi prvi pokušaj, al ja niti nemam puno fore zbog visokih godina života.
Otegnu se vremenski svi ti postupci, a meni je odavno bakica s kolačićima preletjela...
Imam još 4 kriopohranjena zametka u Sistini i to je to.
Ako uspijem roditi, ne samo zatrudnjeti..., pomladit ću se 10 godina sigurno.
Problem je što ja i sada puuuno mlađe djelujem, zdrava sam kao dren......ali ne želim biti bakica kada rodim ili kad mi dijete bude išlo u 1. razred.
Dr. Lazarevski piše da je tužan, Boban isto u šoku, baš se cijela ekipa veselila, kažu da sam im full pozitiva.
Prof. Vrčić me danas isto komplimentirao da su mi nalazi krvi fantastični, a sretna u nesretnoj vijesti je da neću morati na kiretažu jer jer beta samo 592 a u 9. tjednu trudnoće sam.
Gestacijska vrećica bez ploda je 5,4x3,5mm.
Dakle, Lazarevski kaže da čekam prirodno krvarenje a meni ni kapljica...
Vrčić kaže da bude ali da to ide spoooooro, pa da prekinemo trudnoću koja se nije dobro razvila rekao da sutra krenem sa 3 tablete Mifepristona odjednom popiti.
A onda za 2 ili 3 dana vaginaletu Misoprostol koja će navodno izazvati krvarenje i pobačaj.
Valjda ću preživjeti, nikad nisam, opet sve mi je 1. put!
Vrčić je za to da se ide što prije u novi IVF a Makedonci vele da barem 2 ili 3 mjeseca pauziram.
Eto, curke, žive bile- pa vidjele.
Pusice svima :grouphug: 
P.S. Osjećam se fakat kao Alisa u Zemlji čudesa. Sve me sram nešto i pitati što je meni prima vista, a većina ženica je u tim info tata-mata.

----------


## branca_i

Kaja1976, draga toliko mi je zao! Drzi se i nastavi biti tako pozitivna. Ne posustaj niti malo...velika stvar je sto si iz prve uspjela ostati trudna. Sad hrabro dalje! U biti, nastavi biti sto jesi  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## Iva83

Kaja bas mi je zao,glavu gore koliko god je tesko❤
Bambina sreetno

----------


## LaraLana

Kaja samo pozitivno naprijed za svoje 4 mrvice koje te čekaju  :Love: 
Vidiš da imaš potporu ljudi odnosno doktora i to također puno znači.

Za sve ostale cure  :Klap: 

Sara79 puno pozdrava  :Heart:

----------


## LF2

Kaja, glavu gore. Imaš smrznute i to je odlično, nekako je psihički puno lakše kada ideš na FET. Sad trenutno ti želim da se očisti samo od sebe i da taj dio dobro prođe.
Nisi stara, bitno je kako se osjećaš. A kad će ti dijete ići u prvi razred bit će i roditelja tvojih godina kojima je to drugo ili treće tako da nema frke. I da, kad dobiješ dijete pomladiti ćeš se 10 godina, baš kako si rekla. Pogotovo kada je to dugo očekivano, željeno i planirano dijete.
Ja sam se u trudnoći osjećala ko da mi je 25 godina a i sada isto. Ništa mi nije teško do sada bilo.

----------


## LF2

Prvo čekaš i moliš da beta bude pozitivna i raste, onda moliš da što prije dođe na nulu bez težih komplikacija. Žalosno. Taj dio me još proganja.

----------


## Kaja1976

Nemam riječi, baš ste me dirnule,sad mi se plače koliko sam se raznježila...zbog tih zagrljaja riječima, uopće niste virtualne prijateljice.
Prave pravcate!!! :Heart: 
Nadam se da će mi pobačaj proći podnošljivo kao jača menga, ja si tak zamišljam.Danas sam popila te 3 tablete za omekšavanje cerviksa pa u petak popodne nakon posla moram vaginalno Misoprostol 400 ugr.  Lazarevsk ikaže da bi bilo dobro uzorak tkiva pobačaja  dati na citogensku analizu, ali kako, gdje kada mi je Vrčić rekao da to doma sama obavim?
Više me muči ponovni odlazak u Makedoniju jer ....rizično se cijepiti zbog trudnoće koja bi trebala uslijediti a kako bez toga preko granice?
Jedino plaćati test za sebe i muža i još trčati po friški navrat-nanos prije puta...Lazarevski kaže da ne zna što bi mi savjetovao jer ni sam za sebe ne zna pro et contra pričama i teorijama.
eto, tisuću pitanaj, onda me muči ako 2. put vrate opet 2 zametka, jel moguće da se jedan recimo dobro razvija a drugi bude opet blighted ovum pa kako onda to pobaciti ako je blizanac ok?
Možda pitam gluposti, prosvijetlite me ako znate nešto više.
Ne znam niti da li se rade neki testovi zametaka u smislu kromosomske ispravnosti prije transfera.Oni na izgled mogu djelovati savršeno zdravi, a nisu možda.
Uf, puna mi glava svega ,sve se puši....treba se iskulirati,a kako?

----------


## Kaja1976

E, da, još nešto, zašto je transfer FET kao sigurniji ili se tako čini možda?
Znam da nema nikada i ni s čim garancija, ali neke statistike većine slučajeva su bolje?

----------


## Spring-Summer

> Ok. Napravi sve pretrage koje trebaš pa ćeš naravno znati više.
> Ne, nismo išli al nam je i to bila opcija ako ne uspije ovaj zadnji što sam odlučila sa svojom js. Zato sam pratila temu a i poznam jako puno parova i par samica da su išli u Sistinu.
> 
> LaraLana ti je prva ovdje pisala o tome i prva žena samica koja je razbila predrasude o Makedoniji i mnogima otvorila oči pa čak i meni i neizmjerno joj hvala za to i za to što je još uvijek s nama bez obzira na obveze koje ima.
> Išla je ako se ne varam 2014-te kada je to bio totalni tabu kod nas. I da, obično se cure više i ne jave.
> 
> Sretno I pitaj što god ti treba jer će ti cure uvijek odgovoriti i pomoći.


Puno hvala. Da, cure su ovdje jako susretljive i to me raduje jer je sve ovo velika stvar. Kaja mi je bila velika motivacija jer je sve uspjelo od prve i onda se u trenu sve srusilo. I sad opet krece nova borba. Bojim se tih borbi, ali valjda ce se sve posloziti. Treba li za Sistinu rodni list? I kako funkcira ovo s Covidom, tj.radi li se test u Makedoniji kada se ide dima ili iz Makedonije mozemo doma bez testa i onda se mora u samoizolaciju?

----------


## Bambina1

Spring  ja se ne sjećam da sam predala rodni. Što se tiče testa, za Makedoniju ne trebaš ništa. Za povratak trebaš il u izolaciju il napraviti test u Rh-dok ne dođe negativan test, moraš biti u izolaciji. Tako službeno piše, iako nekima nisu dali nikakvu uputu na granici il na aerodromu.  Ako si prebolila koronu unutar 6 mjeseci, ne trebaš ništa osim potvrde liječnika opce

----------


## LaraLana

Meni je trebao rodni list ne stariji od 6 mj.
Meni su oba ivf postupka uspjela odmah!

----------


## LF2

> E, da, još nešto, zašto je transfer FET kao sigurniji ili se tako čini možda?
> 
> Znam da nema nikada i ni s čim garancija, ali neke statistike većine slučajeva su bolje?


Psihički si stabilnija možda, nisi na stimulaciji, ne razmišljaš o tome kolko se oplodilo, hoće izdržati, jednostavno si već upoznata sa svime i koncentriraš se na sebe, ko da ideš na izlet  :Wink: 

Frendica se sprema u Prag po drugo dijete, FET i rekli su nakon cjepiva mora dva ciklusa čekati.

----------


## Kaja1976

Ma da, logično, hvala ti puno LF.
Lara ,tooooo se zove sreća- oba su pala od prve!
Ti si čudo. :Smile: 
Kad se ide na FET onda su dovoljna 3 dana u Makedoniji?
Jedan putuješ, sutradan ujutro u Sistinu i idući dan na avion?

----------


## Kaja1976

Možda se cjepivo može zaobići jednostavnim ostankom doma 10 dana u SI nakon Makedonije, ionako treba mirovati po preporuci.

----------


## Alisa81

Ja sam se dan prije povratka u RH testirala u onom šatoru odmah kraj bolnice Sistina. PCR je duplo jeftiniji nego kod nas. Dala sam im adresu hotela da mi tamo pošalju rezultat testa, i u hotelu su mi ga isprintali. Puno jednostavnije nego samoizolacija ili naručivanje na cijepljenje u HR.

----------


## Alisa81

I da, rodni list pod obavezno.

----------


## Kaja1976

Mene nisu tražili rodni već vjenčani list i to friški.

----------


## sara79

> Nemam riječi, baš ste me dirnule,sad mi se plače koliko sam se raznježila...zbog tih zagrljaja riječima, uopće niste virtualne prijateljice.
> Prave pravcate!!!
> Nadam se da će mi pobačaj proći podnošljivo kao jača menga, ja si tak zamišljam.Danas sam popila te 3 tablete za omekšavanje cerviksa pa u petak popodne nakon posla moram vaginalno Misoprostol 400 ugr.  Lazarevsk ikaže da bi bilo dobro uzorak tkiva pobačaja  dati na citogensku analizu, ali kako, gdje kada mi je Vrčić rekao da to doma sama obavim?
> Više me muči ponovni odlazak u Makedoniju jer ....rizično se cijepiti zbog trudnoće koja bi trebala uslijediti a kako bez toga preko granice?
> Jedino plaćati test za sebe i muža i još trčati po friški navrat-nanos prije puta...Lazarevski kaže da ne zna što bi mi savjetovao jer ni sam za sebe ne zna pro et contra pričama i teorijama.
> eto, tisuću pitanaj, onda me muči ako 2. put vrate opet 2 zametka, jel moguće da se jedan recimo dobro razvija a drugi bude opet blighted ovum pa kako onda to pobaciti ako je blizanac ok?
> Možda pitam gluposti, prosvijetlite me ako znate nešto više.
> Ne znam niti da li se rade neki testovi zametaka u smislu kromosomske ispravnosti prije transfera.Oni na izgled mogu djelovati savršeno zdravi, a nisu možda.
> Uf, puna mi glava svega ,sve se puši....treba se iskulirati,a kako?


http://forum.roda.hr/threads/94392-R...-failure-(RIF)

Kaja evo ti tema pa malo pročitaj što je LF pisala ovdje.
U Sistini ne rade testove na kromosomske greške.
Ako se dogodi blizanačka trudnoća i jedan se dobro razvija a drugi ne taj drugi se sam resorbira i nemoj se sada oko toga još brinuti. Znam da imaš sto upitnika iznad glave al probaj to malo ostaviti sastrane. Nitko bez obzira na sve testove koji se rade ne može garantirati da će dijete biti zdravo. Donori su testirani na puno toga jel tako i to znamo, s vlastitim mužem ne bi toliko testiranja napravila a planiraš djecu i osnuje se obitelj, kužiš što ti hoću reći. Čovjek nekomu i nečemu treba vjerovati pa tako da su i embriji zdravi i da će se dijete roditi zdravo.

Sretno I javi se kako si  :Heart:

----------


## LF2

Na kakvu donaciju je Kaja išla?
U Makedoniji ne rade predimlplantacijsko testiranje, ali ne brini sad unaprijed o tome.

----------


## LF2

Kaja, nemoj se obeshrabriti. Evo primjer ove moje što sad ide u Prag na drugo dijete. Donacija spermatozoida.
Prvi put vanmaternična (šok!!!), drugi put blighted oovum, treći put uspjelo. Dijete ima godinu i pol i sad ide na drugo. Sve ovo je bilo iz istog postupka. 
Kad ga neće, onda ga stvarno neće...ne znam što bi rekla, puno je tu koraka do pozitivnog ishoda. Ne vjerujem u ovo, ali s vremenom sam počela vjerovati da se jednostavno moraju zvijezde poklopiti.

----------


## Kaja1976

Da, zvijezde nam određuju put izgleda.Sada sam već u manjoj panici, puuuno mi pomažu naše pričice. Jučer sam prokrvarila i bez one tablete što sam upravo maloprije umetnula u rodnicu, tako sam upute dobila i sad ----čekam...., grčeve, bol, uzela Brufena 2 kom u granulama onaj , preventivno...
Ja sam išla na donaciju jajnih stanica, muž je ok, valjda, nismo imali smermiogram pa je Boban tamo nešto na 1. dogovoru ispitivao uzorak, ali nismo anlaz dobili, rekao da je ok za takav postupak. oplodilo se bilo 6 stanica.
Umetnuta mi dva tik tokića, imamo još 4, to su za mene 2 pokušaja još po 2 mrvice odjednom i to je to.
Novi ciklus sa novom donoricom i novim oplodnjama više ne bih jer ,,,,previše godina, premalo vremena a i novaca....sve moram platiti, nemam pravo na niš.
Sara, hvala za link, budem proroštala, to mi je sad top tema ,makar znam da treba malo obratiti pozornost i na život van IVFa .
Život je prekrasan i zanimljiv i ja mu se veselim.Ova moja blighted ovum trudnoća je možda i blagoslov! Pa kaj misliš da se dijete razvija a da bude prepuno anomalija?!
LF- ica, hvala na dijeljenju iskustava.
Javim se... :grouphug:

----------


## LF2

Najbitnije da si sve podložila u glavi i optimizam, što ti i imaš.
Nažalost, treba se naoružati strpljenjem. 
Donorice su mlade i zdrave, većina ima jedno dijete (ne znam koje podatke si dobila) tako da nema frke, bit će sljedeći put.
E da, i zahvalno je što si dobila 6 zametka, od 8 jajnih stanica. Boban i ostali embriolozi su čudo.

----------


## Spring-Summer

> Spring  ja se ne sjećam da sam predala rodni. Što se tiče testa, za Makedoniju ne trebaš ništa. Za povratak trebaš il u izolaciju il napraviti test u Rh-dok ne dođe negativan test, moraš biti u izolaciji. Tako službeno piše, iako nekima nisu dali nikakvu uputu na granici il na aerodromu.  Ako si prebolila koronu unutar 6 mjeseci, ne trebaš ništa osim potvrde liječnika opce


Hvala. Cak razmisljam da prvi put idem autom jer bih tada imala pratnju pa bi mi bilo lakse. Znaci, stoji jos uvijek ono da se u Srbiju moze uci na 12 sati bez testa na koronu ako si u tranzitu? Mislila sam da ga traze na ulazu u Makedoniju. Sve se iskompliciralo s tim Covidom.
Alisa, jesi li se cijepila?

----------


## Spring-Summer

Alisa, Kaja, hvala. Bila sam se prisli tjedan javila mailom dr. L, ali nisam jos dobila odgovor. Nije usao ni u spam. Cekat cu jos do kraja tjedna pa cu se probati javiti dr. Janevskom. Koliko se ceka na termin?

----------


## Bambina1

Spring, mi smo išli avionom direktno tako da ne znam za tranzit. Sigurno bi ti bilo bolje da imaš pratnju, meni to puno znači. 
BTW mi se vratili i sad cekanje

----------


## DalmaIB

Joj Kaja baš mi je žao. Sli samo hrabro naprijed. 

Ja sam bila u ZG na konzultacijama. Dr je super, pozitivno je skorz reagirala na moju odluku da kao samica idem u Makedoniju. Dala mi što sve moram izvadit da imam friške nalaze. Rekla da ne viruje baš da ću dobit odobrenje od HZZO-A ali da možemo pokušat, zašto ne. Baš baš pozitivno iskustvo. Za nekih mjesec dana sam ponovo kod nje pa tada valjda šaljemo zahtjev jer ću imat tada sve nalaze.
Eto pokrenula sam se i ja

----------


## Spring-Summer

> Joj Kaja baš mi je žao. Sli samo hrabro naprijed. 
> 
> Ja sam bila u ZG na konzultacijama. Dr je super, pozitivno je skorz reagirala na moju odluku da kao samica idem u Makedoniju. Dala mi što sve moram izvadit da imam friške nalaze. Rekla da ne viruje baš da ću dobit odobrenje od HZZO-A ali da možemo pokušat, zašto ne. Baš baš pozitivno iskustvo. Za nekih mjesec dana sam ponovo kod nje pa tada valjda šaljemo zahtjev jer ću imat tada sve nalaze.
> Eto pokrenula sam se i ja


Sto ti je receno da moras sve izvaditi? I ja sam samica koja planira ici u Makedoniju.

----------


## Spring-Summer

Bambina, sretno. Samo neka budu sretne i lijepe vijesti :Smile:

----------


## Alisa81

Spring-Summer, nisam se cijepila. Ne treba mi sad još strah i od komplikacija od cjepiva. U tranzitu kroz Srbiju sigurno ne trebaš test, a ni za ulaz u Mak.

----------


## DalmaIB

Spring...Joj ne znam napamet, a trenutno nisam doma. 
Znam da trebaju cervikalni brisevei, amh, fsh i ostali ti za hormonalni sliku, sve hormone za štitnjaču, vitamin D.... Znam da sam dobila tri uputnice. Cerv briseve sam prije koji dan radila, u ponediljak ću ostalo. Napišem ti sutra navečer kad dođem doma sve točno što mi je napisala. 
S tim nalazima idem njoj u idućem ciklusu od 2.-5.dana ciklusa na pregled da vidi koliko je folikula i šta već treba, pa ponovo od 10.-14.dana da vidi dolazi li do ovulacije.
I s tim sam spremna za Makedoniju, jedino eto ne znam koliko ću čekati dogovor od HZZO-A.

----------


## DalmaIB

E i za cijepljenje ne znam što da vam kažem. Znam samo da se preporuča čekati dva miseca iza korone za postupak. To znam jer mi je to dr rekla pošto sam ja taman prebolila (s blagim simptomima). Tako da se meni ni ne preporuča još se cijepiti pa nisam ni pitala.

----------


## Kaja1976

Bambinaaaa, iščekujemo s tobom dobre vijesti....zajedno u mislima.
Dalma, super da si pokrenula akciju ,bez toga niš, ne bu se samo...
Curke, vezano za moj pobačaj, niiiiikakvih grčeva ni bolova,a ni velikih krvarenja, sporo ide nešto jako tamno i gusto, ai osjećam se super, letim!!
Danas sam satima bila u vrtu i na suncu, imam toliko energije, valjda je to to.
Ja sam se tako bojala da ne padnem u nesvijest od bolova što sam čitala po forumima, ali baš niš od toga.
Lazarevski je najtočnije pogodio da će to samo laganini otići...valjda onda neće trebati kiretaža, a vidjet ću jer sam velika kukavica pa ću platiti ako treba bar lokalnu.
Eto, Springica, ti si baš temeljita, to nije loše.
Alisa, kako tvoje kilice?
Znaš da sam odlučila skinuti svojih 6, 7 kg viška do 2. FETa, imam vremena cijelo ljeto.
Išla bih početkom jeseni.

----------


## Kaja1976

LF, proučila sam tvoje postove o testiranju trodnevnih embrija prije transfera glede kromosomske ispravnosti....tu zaranjamo u tajnoviti podvodni svijet jer kaj ako su svi moji zameci kromosomski neispravni, testiranje se ne vrši...a to se na trodnevnima ne vidi.
Kad bi čekali petodnevne onda bi se valjda pokazalo koji valja pa toga umetnuti, ha?
Donorica je mlada 28 god. i ima jedno dijete, vidla sam sliku i to je to.
Nije moja krvna grupa a ni muževa, mi smo oboje A, ja +, a on -.
Donorica je 0 krvna grupa. Jer i njene stanice mogu biti falične iako je mlada, ali se nadamo da nisu ostale ako su ove dvije bile.
A tko će to sve ispitivati i kako?
To mi sada u glavi šetucka, malo malo pa gruntam o tome. To nemre ni Boban znati kada ih gleda, djeluju mu savršeno.

----------


## Kaja1976

Cijepiti se neću samo zbog granice, bit ću u samoizolaciji na bolovanju ovoga puta.
Lako naknadno napraviti doma antigenski test koji košta 150 kn i nalaz poslati na mail carinske policije a oni te miči iz Si ako ti je to bitno tada.

----------


## Bambina1

Mužu su na granici dali papir na aerodromu na povratku u zg  da mora ići u samo izolaciju ili se testirati na pcr il priznati bat . Obicne Brze testove ne priznaju pa pazite. Ako je negativan pcr il priznati bat, posalje se na mail granici i oni vas skidaju s karantene

----------


## Kaja1976

Bambina, što je ..."il priznati bat"?

----------


## Mango123

Brzi antigenski test

----------


## Kaja1976

Hvala Mango :Smile: 
Pa to je taj za 150 kn što se radi u HZJZ, sada je i PCR test jeftiniji, 500 kn.

----------


## DalmaIB

> Sto ti je receno da moras sve izvaditi? I ja sam samica koja planira ici u Makedoniju.


Evo ovako:LH, FSH,E2, PRL (od 2.-4.dana ciklusa);
TSH,fT3, fT4, anti TPO, antiTg;
C.briseve;
D vitamin (pa ako bude nizak pit D-vital)
I zadnje pred sam postupak testove na HIV i hepatitis (vrijede 6 miseci).

Još mi je napisala da uzimam Folacin a 5 mg i Koenzim Q10

----------


## Spring-Summer

> Bambinaaaa, iščekujemo s tobom dobre vijesti....zajedno u mislima.
> Dalma, super da si pokrenula akciju ,bez toga niš, ne bu se samo...
> Curke, vezano za moj pobačaj, niiiiikakvih grčeva ni bolova,a ni velikih krvarenja, sporo ide nešto jako tamno i gusto, ai osjećam se super, letim!!
> Danas sam satima bila u vrtu i na suncu, imam toliko energije, valjda je to to.
> Ja sam se tako bojala da ne padnem u nesvijest od bolova što sam čitala po forumima, ali baš niš od toga.
> Lazarevski je najtočnije pogodio da će to samo laganini otići...valjda onda neće trebati kiretaža, a vidjet ću jer sam velika kukavica pa ću platiti ako treba bar lokalnu.
> Eto, Springica, ti si baš temeljita, to nije loše.
> Alisa, kako tvoje kilice?
> Znaš da sam odlučila skinuti svojih 6, 7 kg viška do 2. FETa, imam vremena cijelo ljeto.
> Išla bih početkom jeseni.


Kaja, drzi se i samo neka sve bude bez stresa.
Ja sam vise uplasena nego temeljita jer mi ue sve ovo novo i ne znam odakle krenuti.

----------


## Spring-Summer

Dalma, hvala ti puno.

----------


## LF2

Kaja, vjeruj mi, većina ovdje znamo kako se osjećaš i želiš odgovor zašto se to dogodilo. Nemoj razmišljati o tome, rano je na temelju jednog transfera. Ovo za tebe je bio veliki uspjeh jer se uspjelo primiti. Kromosomske anomalije su česte ne samo u IVF nego i kod prirodnih trudnoća gdje veliki postotak žena niti ne znaju da su bile trudne. U IVF-u se čini da ih ima jer su evidentirane. Negdje sam pročitala 70% žena navodno imalo biokemijsku trudnoću zbog kromosomske anomalije. Jednostavno se tu nešto ne spoji kako treba.
Oni moji postovi su na temi ponavljajućih neuspjelih transfera i biokemijskih trudnoća. 
Rano je razmišljati tako, nadam se da nikad nećeš ni morati i da je ovaj postupak dobitan.
Ja sam osobno najviše odgovora dobila u Sistini od dr Lazarevskog koji ima iskustva sa puno slučajeva. Treba imati na umu da njemu dokaze ljudi iz "cijelog svijeta". Pod time mislim da dolje.... Makedonija, Kosovo, Albanija jaaako puno ljudi živi vani i puno ima slučajeva gdje su parovi isprobavali u zemljama gdje žive tipa Svicarka, Njemačka, Švedska, Belgija i na kraju probali i u Makedoniji. Tako da smatram da on ima veliko iskustvo. A i u Hrvatskoj kom god bi od doktora spomenula njega, svi su ga pohvalili.

----------


## LF2

> Hvala Mango
> Pa to je taj za 150 kn što se radi u HZJZ, sada je i PCR test jeftiniji, 500 kn.


Brzi antigenski možete i na www.brzitest.hr
Besplatno, imate tamo da navedete lokaciju gdje vam odgovara, u koji dom zdravlja. Brzo se dođe na red, tipa drugi dan. Nalaz gotov to isto jutro. Čisto informativno.

----------


## Kaja1976

LF-ica., pa ti si živa rizičarka znanja, hvala ti na svim dijeljenjima svojih iskustava.
Zanima me kako sad taj FET ide, ista procedura pretpostavljam...priprema endometrija, provjera UZV i umetanje u maternicu...plus naravno kompletna dosadašnja terapija?
Jel se to sada isto odmrzava? Jel preživljava kao smrznuta jajna stanica?
Jel netko bio na doniranima jajnim stanicama više od 3 pokušaja?

----------


## Spring-Summer

> Spring  ja se ne sjećam da sam predala rodni. Što se tiče testa, za Makedoniju ne trebaš ništa. Za povratak trebaš il u izolaciju il napraviti test u Rh-dok ne dođe negativan test, moraš biti u izolaciji. Tako službeno piše, iako nekima nisu dali nikakvu uputu na granici il na aerodromu.  Ako si prebolila koronu unutar 6 mjeseci, ne trebaš ništa osim potvrde liječnika opce


Danas sam dobila odgovor iz Makedonije na svoj mail, ali je vise genericki. Spominje se da se na prvi pregled treba doci kod dr. Lazarevskog te cijena. Zanima me treba li taj prvi pregled u Makedoniji obaviti neki odredjeni dan ciklusa ili je posve svejedno?

----------


## Bambina1

Spring, daj me podsjeti. Ti ideš preko hzzo? Koliko se sjećam, nebitno kad ideš ako sama placas

----------


## Spring-Summer

> Spring, daj me podsjeti. Ti ideš preko hzzo? Koliko se sjećam, nebitno kad ideš ako sama placas


Sama placam. Zanima me jer se u odredjene dane ciklusa mogu vidjeti stvari poput one hoce li mi trebati samo donacija spermija ili i jajne stanice, a u mailu sam samo dobila odgovor da je prvi odlazak kod njih sastanak s dr. Lazarevskim da on vidi stanje. I je logicno da on bude taj koji ce tocno reci kako stvari stoje i migu li zanijeti sa svojim jajnim stanucama.
Dobila sam broj mobitela od Janevskog. Kako s njim komunicirate? Zovete ga? Pisete poruke? Drugi korak mi je zakazati termin a cini mi se da mu vise pase da ga se nazove ili napise poruka na mobitelu.

----------


## LF2

> LF-ica., pa ti si živa rizičarka znanja, hvala ti na svim dijeljenjima svojih iskustava.
> Zanima me kako sad taj FET ide, ista procedura pretpostavljam...priprema endometrija, provjera UZV i umetanje u maternicu...plus naravno kompletna dosadašnja terapija?
> Jel se to sada isto odmrzava? Jel preživljava kao smrznuta jajna stanica?
> Jel netko bio na doniranima jajnim stanicama više od 3 pokušaja?


Samo sam dugo u tim vodama i morala sam naći odgovor na sve  :Smile: 
Po meni bi procedura trebala biti ista, eventualno ako odluči doktor nešto oko terapije mjenjati.
Bolje preživljava od jajne stanice. Doduše, mi smo imale velike sreće i dobre embriologe što su nam puno jajnih stanica preživjele jer se uvijek vode polemike oko smrznute jajne stanica vs. friške.
Nemaj brige, donorica je mlada i ima dijete, to puno znači.

----------


## Bambina1

Pošalji Janevskom prvo poruku preko whatsappa pa ce se javiti kad stigne. Najbolje da i njega pitaš jer kod nas je bila čista situacija, znalo se u kome je problem. Svi su extra ljubazni i pristupacni

----------


## Kaja1976

Bambina, malo sam se pogubila, oprosti da li je uspjelo?
Ti si bila sada nedavno...

----------


## Kaja1976

Curke, općenito, da li je preporučljivo ići na FET npr. u srpnju kad je jako toplo?
Mislila sam čekati jesen, tamo čak početak 10. mj. zbog posla, ali sad me kopka da toliko dugo čekam...
Mislim da oni ne idu na godišnje u Sistini u 1. polovici srpnja, čini mi se da je netko pisao.
Piše mi dr. Lazarevski da je šteta što nije napravljena citološka analiza sadržaja pobačaja...da bi onda znali razlog...
Pa ne znam jel to netko radio u zadnje vrijeme i kako to ide ako ti doma daju lijekove da pobaciš?
A i da se ustanovi da je npr. kromosomska nepravilnost da li to znači da su ostali zameci takvi ili je svaki priča za sebe?

----------


## LF2

> Curke, općenito, da li je preporučljivo ići na FET npr. u srpnju kad je jako toplo?
> Mislila sam čekati jesen, tamo čak početak 10. mj. zbog posla, ali sad me kopka da toliko dugo čekam...
> Mislim da oni ne idu na godišnje u Sistini u 1. polovici srpnja, čini mi se da je netko pisao.
> Piše mi dr. Lazarevski da je šteta što nije napravljena citološka analiza sadržaja pobačaja...da bi onda znali razlog...
> Pa ne znam jel to netko radio u zadnje vrijeme i kako to ide ako ti doma daju lijekove da pobaciš?
> A i da se ustanovi da je npr. kromosomska nepravilnost da li to znači da su ostali zameci takvi ili je svaki priča za sebe?


Naravno da ne. Ako je jedan takav, nisu svi takvi. Jednostavno je prilikom oplodnje došlo do krivog spajanja kromosoma. 
Jel se opće može napraviti analiza ako nije bilo zametka? Ne znam. Kod tebe bio blighted ovum?
Možda se radi analiza gestacijske?
Nemoj previše s tim sad. Lijepo se usredotoči i pripremi psihički do FETa.

----------


## Kaja1976

Da, bio je blighted ovum. Tako je preporučivao dr.Lazarevski da bi to bilo jako dobro učiniti...al opet i kaj s tim podatkom?
Nadam se da nisu drugi takvi ako su ova dva i bila.
Da li bi mogao biti i razlog taj što ja onu 1. injekciju Prolutexa nakon embriotransfera ( kod njih sam dobila neposredno prije ) nisam dala skoro oko 55 sati kako sam računala...putovanje je bilo, pa dok sam to nabavila u Zagrebu ,pa igle, pa sve mi 1. put bilo...
I da li bi vrućina u ljeto smetala, kakva su iskustva?

----------


## LF2

Nije sigurno Prolutex, i da ga uopće nisi dala ne bi bilo utjecaja. Ovdje se npr.niti ne dobiva to. Nije ništa što si ti napravila. Imaš slučajeva po forumu di je uspijevalo nekima doslovce da je potrebno čudo, imaš gdje nije uspjelo a rekli bi 100% uspjeh. 
Ti si napravila sve kako je trebalo.

----------


## LaraLana

Kaja apsolutno se slažem sa svim što ti je LF napisala.
Nisi nikako mogla na takve stvari utjecati. Ja sam u oba postupka Prolutex dobila kod njih neposredno prije transfera I kasnije ga uopće više nisam niti koristila.

Nemoj se toliko izjadati zbog nekih stvari na koje nemožeš utjecati. Probaj se malo odmoriti i ohladiti glavu od svega.
Jer pravilo je da pravila nema. Ključni faktor je sreća u svemu ovome, čak ne i super savršeni embrij na drugi ili treći dan niti da je savršen 8 stanični na treći nemora značiti da bi uspjelo, već će uspjeti s ne tako savršenim na treći da od 6 stanica.

Ja vjerujem da je se meni puno cura tu na forumu smijalo kad sam ja ima transfer dvodnevnih embrija 4 stanični i 5 stanični jer i dan danas malo tko vjeruje u dvodnevne embrije (osim Bobana).

Meni je ljeto baš donijelo obe uspješne trudnoće. Prvo mi je odgovaralo zbog posla tako a i volim ljeto. Drugo može biti da i embrijima odgovara toplina i prokrvljenost u ljetnim danima, tko će ga znati.

Boban I dr. L ti većinom idu u 8-om mj.na godišnji.

----------


## Kaja1976

Da, slažem se i ja curke Lara i LF....na neke stvari ne možeš utjecati, napraviš sve kaj je u tvojoj moći, ekipica u Sistini isto tako i onda je sve trefer, lutrija, sreća...
A niš, pomoliti se na Kamenitim vratima i zapaliti svijeću. Meni isto zbog posla paše 7. mjesec jer sam skroz slobodna, ne trebam muljati za bolovanje...
Meni ginekologica ne da bolovanje za obaviti Makedoniju i mirovati do bete, tj. ne raditi jer imam preko 42 god. i po HZZO pravilima imam pravo tek kad zatrudnim, onda može D1 uputnica i sve normalno.
Tako da sam morala fejkirati sa hitne u Petrovoj da mi da bolovanje tjedan dana kada sam išla.
Nekako me vuče taj 7. mjesec ipak, vidjet ćemo.Boban veli nek prođe ovaj mjesec da ćemo dogovarati dalje, ne znam.
Ima netko nekih nedavnih uspjeha da nas malo pogurne? :kettlebell:

----------


## Мalena

Zdravo cure
Nova sam na forumu i potrudi cu se da pisem bar srpski jezik.ja sam iz Makedonije.
Radila sam vantelesna u Sistini sa donorskim materijalom, konkretno sa jajne celije.
Proslo je nedelja dana od transfera.
Ovo mi je prvi postupak sa donor. 
Iza sebe imam 5 neuspelih transfera sa svojim jajne stanice. Vreme je bilo da se okusam sa donoricom.
Bila bih sretna ako vam mogu sa necim pomoci.
Imam preko 40 god.

Ispricavam se na los srpsko hrvatski jezik,ali nadam se da cemo se nekako razumeti.

----------


## LF2

Evo sa Rodine Facebook stranice vezano za cijepljenje i pandemiju.

U srijedu, 12.5. u 16 sati održat će se webinar “SARS-CoV-2 i medicinski potpomognuta oplodnja u 2021. godini” na koji vas pozivamo da se pridružite, a teme su: 
- cijepljenje 
- infekcija virusom Covid-19 tijekom trudnoće i rizik vertikalne transmisije
- Iskustvo pacijenata tijekom pandemije 
- prilagođavanje zdravstvenih usluga tijekom pandemije  

 Webinar organizira Covid-19 radna skupina Europskog društva za humanu reprodukciju i embriologiju ESHRE - European Society of Human Reproduction and Embryology

***Ima i link na njihovoj stranici, nije mi kopiralo.

----------


## Iva83

Pozz curke,ako sve bude kako treba,krajem 7,pocetkom 8 idem na fet,jer dr.L je rekao da krajem 8mj ide na godisnji,tako da se nadam da ce biti sve ok

----------


## Mango123

Bambinaaa ima li novosti?

----------


## Kaja1976

Super Malena da si se javila. Nadam se da će tebi uspjeti sa doniranim jajnim stanicama od prve!!!
Zaslužila si nakon tolike borbe sa svojim vlastitim stanicama.
Kakvi su ti dojmovi? Jesi li dobila više zametaka koje su kriopohranili u Sistini?

----------


## Kaja1976

Super Iva da se spremaš na ljeto, ja isto pa ćemo vidjeti hoće li tako i biti...
Kakav je tvoj dosadašnji put...bila si kod njih jedamput ili?
Jesu donirane stanice?

----------


## Iva83

Kaja da bila sam samo jedanput i bila je biokemijska trudnoca,u pohrani imam jos za dva puta,pa se nadam da ce bar jedan urodit plodom..isla sam sa donorskim materijalom

----------


## Kaja1976

Iva jesi prije pokušavala išta?
Jesu bile donirane jajne stanice ili spermiji ili možda oboje?
Jesu ti transferirali 1. put dva ili jedan zametak?
Meni je bila blighted ovum trudnoća pa sam morala pobaciti, evo danas sam baš provjerila opet beta hcg i pao je na 12 ali još uvijek nije skroz...pa čekam sada šta dalje...
Kolika će ti biti pauza između 1. pokušaja i 2. sa FETom?

----------


## Iva83

Sto se tice ivf i toga nisam ,to mi je bio prvi put..imala sam spermu donora,od 13jajnih stanica oplodilo se sedam i ostalo je sest..prvi put su mi stavili dva zametka i tako da je ostalo jos 4..uuu bit ce velika pauza ,jer bila sam u 11mj i sad tek idem na ljeto..a mogla sam ici nakon tri ciklusa odmah,al sam imala nekih drugih stvari koje su se izdesavala pa sam ipak cekala..zao mi je zbog tebe i vjerujem da ce drugi pokusaj biti bolji

----------


## Мalena

> Super Malena da si se javila. Nadam se da će tebi uspjeti sa doniranim jajnim stanicama od prve!!!
> Zaslužila si nakon tolike borbe sa svojim vlastitim stanicama.
> Kakvi su ti dojmovi? Jesi li dobila više zametaka koje su kriopohranili u Sistini?


Dobila sam 5 embrione.
2 smo vratili, a 3 smo zamrznuli.

Imam bledu crticu na testu!!!!
Ne mogu da verujem!!!!

----------


## Мalena

A sto se tice dojam, ja sam vec tri godine u Sistini.pre Sistine sam se okusala jos u 3 druge nase klinike. Nigde  nisam uspjela.
U Sistini sam se zadrzala najduze.
Jednostavno sam verovala svome dr Popovic i znala sam da ce on resiti moje "muke".
Ali moram reci da bez Bobana nista ne bismo uradili. Decko je Genije!!!
Nema takav embriolog kod nas, vjerujte mi na rec  :Smile:

----------


## Bambina1

Kod mene još ništa. Dugi tjedan ću raditi test i vaditi betu. Držite mi palceve

----------


## Iva83

Bambina sreetno

----------


## Kaja1976

Bambina, sretno sa 1. betom.
Malena, sretno i tebi, daj Bože da kreeeene ....ajmo trudnice!
Koji ti je dan od transfera Malena?

----------


## Мalena

> Bambina, sretno sa 1. betom.
> Malena, sretno i tebi, daj Bože da kreeeene ....ajmo trudnice!
> Koji ti je dan od transfera Malena?


Ne znam zasto ovoliko kasne poruke. Juce sam poslala a tek danas je objavljeno.
10 dana je proslo nakon transfera sa tridnevni embriji

----------


## LaraLana

> Dobila sam 5 embrione.
> 2 smo vratili, a 3 smo zamrznuli.
> 
> Imam bledu crticu na testu!!!!
> Ne mogu da verujem!!!!


Malena želim ti da ugledaš debelu crticu na testu i veliku betu. Jeste dobili blastociste ili trodnevne embrije?

I da, koji ti je dan danas od transfera?

----------


## Мalena

> Malena želim ti da ugledaš debelu crticu na testu i veliku betu. Jeste dobili blastociste ili trodnevne embrije?
> 
> I da, koji ti je dan danas od transfera?


Trodnevne embrije.
Deseti dan mi je od transfera.

----------


## Мalena

Evo mene opet.
11ti dan od transfera i imam betu od 254.
Mislim da je u redu, ha?  :Smile: 
Jojjj pocinje slavje!!!

Javicu i drugu betu nakon dva dana

----------


## Kaja1976

Izgleda da oni u Sistini ne rade sa petodnevnim embrijima.
Daj Bože trudnoća više...čekamo.

----------


## LaraLana

> Izgleda da oni u Sistini ne rade sa petodnevnim embrijima.
> Daj Bože trudnoća više...čekamo.


Mislim da su kod LF petodnevni embriji i kod još jedne cure koja se nikad više nije javila!

Kaja blastocista ti ne znači niti garantira trudnoću. Od 10 blastica 3 u prosjeku će se implantirati!
I da, istina da u Sistini rijetko idu na blastice. Boban voli što prije da se obavi transfer. Mislim da mi je spomenuo Norvešku koja isto tako isključivo radi da se što prije embriji vrate i da to najčešće budu drugi dan kao kod mene.

----------


## LaraLana

> Trodnevne embrije.
> Deseti dan mi je od transfera.


Malena jesi radila danas test?
Ja sam 12 dan dvodnevnih embrija radila betu.

----------


## Мalena

> Malena jesi radila danas test?
> Ja sam 12 dan dvodnevnih embrija radila betu.


Jesammmmm!
Jos juce sam napisala da mi je beta 254.
Sutra ponavljam.
Majko milaaa, ne mogu da verujem.

P.s zasto mi ne objavljaju poruke kad ih posaljem?!

----------


## LaraLana

> Jesammmmm!
> Jos juce sam napisala da mi je beta 254.
> Sutra ponavljam.
> Majko milaaa, ne mogu da verujem.
> 
> P.s zasto mi ne objavljaju poruke kad ih posaljem?!


Bravo....čestitam! Treba ti 10 postova da bi odmah bili vidljivi.
To je beta na 11 dan.....to je velika beta. Možda su se oba primila  :Smile:

----------


## Spring-Summer

> Pošalji Janevskom prvo poruku preko whatsappa pa ce se javiti kad stigne. Najbolje da i njega pitaš jer kod nas je bila čista situacija, znalo se u kome je problem. Svi su extra ljubazni i pristupacni


Hvala. Da li si dugo cekala na prvi termin?

----------


## Мalena

> Bravo....čestitam! Treba ti 10 postova da bi odmah bili vidljivi.
> To je beta na 11 dan.....to je velika beta. Možda su se oba primila


Jojjj.
Neka Bog da bar po jedno svima koji ovako dugo cekaju.
Bar jedno! Bicu mu zahvalna celog zivota

----------


## Мalena

> Hvala. Da li si dugo cekala na prvi termin?


Ako zelis kod Lazarevskog se ceka duze.
Kod Popovica ide malo brzije

----------


## Kaja1976

Malenaaaaa, čestitam!!!
Jaooooo, baš si nas razveselila sve, neka se samo sve lijepo razvija, sve svojim tokom ,uf, prekrasne vijesti!
Ajmo i ti Bambina, pa ćemo i ostale potaknuti. Da se svima bebice lijepo razvijaju i rađaju i odrastaju ... :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## Kaja1976

Lara, ako se potrefi pravi embrić onda je jednako dobar i dvodnevni i petodnevni izgleda.
Baš sam sretna da je nekako krenulo...
Sad i ja imam više volje i nade.

----------


## Мalena

> Malenaaaaa, čestitam!!!
> Jaooooo, baš si nas razveselila sve, neka se samo sve lijepo razvija, sve svojim tokom ,uf, prekrasne vijesti!
> Ajmo i ti Bambina, pa ćemo i ostale potaknuti. Da se svima bebice lijepo razvijaju i rađaju i odrastaju ...


Hvala Kaja.
Svima zelim sto brze da uspeju. Niko da se ne muci kao ja.
Da sam znala da moje JC su tolko losi jos odavno bi se resila za donaciju.
Ali neka.
Samo da sve bude u redu.

Javicu sutra novu betu i povucicu vas za nos svi do jedna  :Smile:

----------


## Kaja1976

Malena, koju si pripremu imala za endometrij prije transfera?

----------


## Мalena

> Malena, koju si pripremu imala za endometrij prije transfera?


Meni je transfer bio duri 25 og dana ciklusa. Prije posljedni ciklus sam pocela sa kontracepciju od drugi dan C, pa ubacili decapeptyl , negde od 20tog dana. Stigla nova menga i od drugi dan sam pila estrofem 2*3 (nedelju dana) pa 2*4 ( nedelju dana) i zavrsila sa 2*5 . Pet dana pre tranafera sam pocela i prolutex 1×1 i  utrogestan 3*200.
Nakon transfera dr je promenio i sad primam  2*1 prolutex i 2*5 mg estrofem.
Isto i sa clexane 0,4 sam pocela pet dana pre transfera.
Decortin pijem po 5mg dnevno.
Aspirin od 100 mg
Suplementi - standard shto pijem vec dugo vreme. Methyl folat, methyl b12, vit C 1000, b complex, vit E 400mg, vitamin d 2000iu.

Nadam se da me razumete  :Sad:

----------


## Мalena

Nisam napisala da decapeptyl sam primila do 10tog dana druge menge

----------


## LF2

Malena čestitam  :Kiss:  da sam i ja znala da je stvar u mojim j.s. ne bi se mučila svih ovih godina al šta je tu je. Uživaj u trudnoći  :Smile: 
Kaja, kao što je LaraLana napisala, ja sam išla na blastociste. Ne znam zašto su tako odlučili, nisam ni pitala.

----------


## LaraLana

Malena kolika je beta danas?

----------


## Мalena

> Malena kolika je beta danas?


489!!!
Znojim se!
 :Smile: 

Zelim srecu svima

----------


## LaraLana

> 489!!!
> Znojim se!
> 
> 
> Zelim srecu svima


Bravo...želim ti urednu i mirnu trudnoću  :Smile:

----------


## Kaja1976

Divnooo, Malena, želim ti da trudnoća bude kao iz knjigice :Saint: 
Još čekamo Bambinu?
Ovo vezano za razvojni stupanj zametka, . . ., LF, Lara, znam da to nas ne pitaju, oni najbolje znaju kakve su kvalitete, mislim embriolozi.
No ja sebi nekako laički to prezentiram da niti oni ne mogu znati kako će se kromosomski razvijati kasnije u endometriju.
Zato je stvarno sreća veliki faktor uz sve ove ostale faktore koji utječu na uspjeh.
Želim nam svima sreću koje trebamo roditi!

----------


## Kaja1976

Sad sam tek skužila da je meni beta bila premala na 14. dan 178.8 zar ne ?
Jel se zna da nekome nije uspjelo doniranom jajnom stanicom ?
Mislim koliko puta do uspjeha, to mene muči...
Kaj kad i ako ispucam FETove i ne bude trudnoća, ide se na iduću donoricu, drugu?

----------


## Мalena

> Sad sam tek skužila da je meni beta bila premala na 14. dan 178.8 zar ne ?
> Jel se zna da nekome nije uspjelo doniranom jajnom stanicom ?
> Mislim koliko puta do uspjeha, to mene muči...
> Kaj kad i ako ispucam FETove i ne bude trudnoća, ide se na iduću donoricu, drugu?


Ja sam ti bas dugo u ovoj tematici. Imam kontakte u mojoj zemlji a i Srbiju sa vise od 50 parova koi su radili ili rade vantelesnu sa donacijom. 
Konkretno za Sistinu: ne poznajem par a da nisu stekli trudnocu od prvi komplet jajne celije. Dal od prvi transfer, dal od drugi. Samo jedan par znam da su uspeli od tret okusaj kad su vratili samo 1 zametak. U prethodnih dva transfera su vracali po 2.
U druge klinike rezultat pozitivnih iskustva je malo manji.

Kod tebe je + to sto si stigla do blin.ovum. sledeci put nema gde da se bezi.
Razgovaraj sa dr da ti pojaca na prolutex. Znam da je skup ali doista vredi.

----------


## Мalena

I jos nesto zelim da vam kazem.
Citam da kod vas prolutex su malo skupji odavde. Kod nas su 9.2 eur.
Mi obicno narucujemo od Kosovo. Taj covek svaku nedelju salje roba u Mk i ostavlja u jednoj apoteci. Cena u Kosovo je 7 eur.

E sad.
Ako imate neko u Turskoj tamu su bukvalno za dzabe. Prolutex tamo kosta neverojatni 2.2 eur


Koja razlika!!

----------


## Bambina1

Evo cure moje, samo da javim da nista od nas opet..Ne znam kaj bi rekla, koma, ne kuzim...

----------


## LaraLana

> Evo cure moje, samo da javim da nista od nas opet..Ne znam kaj bi rekla, koma, ne kuzim...


Bambina jako mi je žao, glavu gore, moraš biti jaka nema druge. Ovo je jako trnovit put  :grouphug:

----------


## Kaja1976

Bambina, strašno mi je žao... :Sad: 
Svaki neuspjeh kada je dijete toliko željeno ostavlja veliku gorčinu.
Mene su nakon neuspjeha mučili razlozi, zašto...?,  pa sam si razbijala glavu vrlo intenzivno.
Sada sam nekako to prihvatila ,a i olakšalo mi je komunicirati sa ovim divnim ženicama na forumu, a i šire.
Takav sam tip. Netko voli odtugovati sam sa sobom.
Kako god, život ide dalje, treba biti jak i ustrajati...
Oprosti, nisam popratila neke detalje, jesi bila na FETu?
Sa svojim ili doniranim stanicama?
Koliko si pokušavala dugo?

----------


## Kaja1976

Malena, nadam se da sve ide ok, hvala ti na ovim nekim informacijama koje si podijelila s nama, dobro je znati.
Vezano za ove podatke o broju pokušaja s doniranim stanicama moram poskočiti u zrak!
Jesam li dobro razumjela da uspije do trećeg pokušaja svima s kojima si ti kontaktirala?
To vrijedi samo za donirane jajne stanice ili općenito i za spermatozoide ili embrije?
Ako je tako baš mi je žao što nisam ranije razmišljala o donaciji.

----------


## Bambina1

Da, bili smo na donaciji j.j. Ovo je drugi put u Makedoniji, a jos smo u rh bili prije s svojima j.j. Otprilike 3 godine se mucimo..

----------


## Kaja1976

Jel imate još smrznutih embrija?
Baš je trnovit taj put...
Treća sreća, kako se kaže.
Eto ,kako kaže Malena,da ne zna za slučaj da se išlo više od triput sa doniranim jajnim stanicama. To valjda vrijedi i za donirano muško sjeme.

----------


## Bambina1

Nemamo. Sada sve nanovo, zahtjev, hzzo, narucivanje u Skopju... Nisam sigurna da li cemo stici sve to prije jeseni

----------


## Dot99

Pozdrav drage djevojke, tek se registrirala nova u ovome. Pročitala sve od prve stranice. Vaša međusobna podrška i razmjena iskustva su nevjerovatne. Moja situacija je da nemam jajnike, te sam se odlučila pokušati  sa doniranim jajnim stanicama u Makedoniji. Imam 29 godina, bila na prvom pregledu u Petrovoj, i dr. traži D1 uputnicu kao i mnoge pretrage mene i partnera. Recite mi dal D1 uputnica u petrovoj pokriva i moje i od partnera sve pretrage? Još uvijek HZZO u potpunosti pokriva troškove oplodnje u  Makedoniji? Dal još u kojoj državi?Nova sam u ovome evo tisuću pitanja i strah da neću nešto napraviti kako treba ,od pretraga pa do korištenja lijekova.

Hvala Vam puno od srca, i ogroman respekt i podrška

----------


## Dot99

Pozdrav Bambina ,evo ja sam u potpunosti nova u svemu ovome, sve pročitala, pitat ću vas koje pitanje i zagnjaviti. Želim ti svu sreću. Ides sa doniranom js?

Već pisala al nema još posta kad nova.

----------


## Dot99

> Nemamo. Sada sve nanovo, zahtjev, hzzo, narucivanje u Skopju... Nisam sigurna da li cemo stici sve to prije jeseni


Pozz Bambina, nova sam u svemu ovome, ideš sa doniranom js? Koliko otprilike vremenski treba dok skupite sve papire?

Pisala sam već al sam nova pa još nije vidljivo. I dok se snađem

----------


## Kaja1976

> Nemamo. Sada sve nanovo, zahtjev, hzzo, narucivanje u Skopju... Nisam sigurna da li cemo stici sve to prije jeseni


Bambina, jesen brzo dođe, samo da uspije, a trebalo bi po svim njihovim uspjesima u Sistini.
To ti sad nemre pobeći. Dobro je da imaš pravo i da ne moraš sve sama plaćati.
Oprosti, koliko ste dobili embrija nakon oplodnje?
Tri?

----------


## Kaja1976

Dobrodošla Dot99, budeš sve pohvatala, pomalo.
Mislim da ta uputnica D1 ne pokriva muža, to mi nekako nema logike, valjda on treba svoju uputnicu, ali možda ja nemam pravo...cure sve znaju :grouphug: 
Mislim da HZZO sve pokriva, to ti se već pisalo, prevrti...

----------


## Мalena

> Malena, nadam se da sve ide ok, hvala ti na ovim nekim informacijama koje si podijelila s nama, dobro je znati.
> Vezano za ove podatke o broju pokušaja s doniranim stanicama moram poskočiti u zrak!
> Jesam li dobro razumjela da uspije do trećeg pokušaja svima s kojima si ti kontaktirala?
> To vrijedi samo za donirane jajne stanice ili općenito i za spermatozoide ili embrije?
> Ako je tako baš mi je žao što nisam ranije razmišljala o donaciji.


Tacno tako. Ne poznajem neko ko je isao sa donacijom da nije uspeo, najduze je treci obid.
Od svih parova koje znam 90% su sa doniranim jc, tuk i tamo ima sa cele embrioni. Samo jedan par poznajem koji ide sa donaciju sperme. Oni jos nisu uspeli.

Zao mi je bambina.
Ne mogu naci sa kakav protokol ste radili fet-ove. Mozda je vreme da nesto promenite.
Kod mene uspjeh je bio sa dug protokol, znaci Ne na  prirodni ciklus.

Uradila sam betu i na 14 dan i bila je 909,9  :Smile: 
Sada cekamo srce.
Samo nesto cekamo!

----------


## Bambina1

Koristila sam decapeptyl, estrofem tablete, utragestane, prolutex, clexane,decortin, aspirin, vitamine. U ovom sada postupku smo zamjenili estrofem tablete za flastere. Od 6 oplodilo se tri. Prvi put su vracali 1, a sada presostala 2. Da,  donacija j.j. Hzzo pokriva sav postupak i mali dio prijevoza (600kn) po osobi. Ostalo ti (ostatak prijevoza, smjestaj,hranu, dio ljekova (prolutex, flasteri u zadnjem postupku). Prvo moras ici na d1 uputnicu obaviti sve pretrage (muz odvojeno radi na svoju), nakon toga ides da oni to pregledaju, da ti ispune zahtjev. Od Skopja trazis pismo na mail da te primaju. Sve to saljes hzzo-u (zahtjev, pismo, sve pretrage). Kada ti odobre, javljas se u Skopje da naruce,to  isto traje ( mislim da svaka 2, 3 mjeseca narucuju). U meduvremenu ce ti reci da dodes da te upoznaju i da obavis administraciju (javni biljeznik, psiholog, potpisivanje papira). Poslije toga, kada jave da su dobili j.j., dogovarate se za postupak s sljedecom mengom. Racunaj neka dva mjeseca,a mozda i pozure.

----------


## sushi

> Pozdrav drage djevojke, tek se registrirala nova u ovome. Pročitala sve od prve stranice. Vaša međusobna podrška i razmjena iskustva su nevjerovatne. Moja situacija je da nemam jajnike, te sam se odlučila pokušati  sa doniranim jajnim stanicama u Makedoniji. Imam 29 godina, bila na prvom pregledu u Petrovoj, i dr. traži D1 uputnicu kao i mnoge pretrage mene i partnera. Recite mi dal D1 uputnica u petrovoj pokriva i moje i od partnera sve pretrage? Još uvijek HZZO u potpunosti pokriva troškove oplodnje u  Makedoniji? Dal još u kojoj državi?Nova sam u ovome evo tisuću pitanja i strah da neću nešto napraviti kako treba ,od pretraga pa do korištenja lijekova.
> 
> Hvala Vam puno od srca, i ogroman respekt i podrška


Dot99, uputnica D1 će pokriti tvoje pretrage - dobit ćeš dodatne tzv. interne uputnice kad dođeš na konzultacije s D1. partner će trebati tražiti uputnice za sebe od svog dr. opće med., ali njegovih pretraga u većini slučajeva ima manje...reći će vam koje treba on napraviti. tražit će svog dr. vjerojatno jednu uputnicu za transfuzijsku medicinu (markeri HEP ABC, HIV, sifilis), drugu za s-gram ako ćete ga raditi preko uputnice...u principu je to to ako imate jedino ženski faktor neplodnosti i s-gram bude ok. uputnice se brzo dobiju, nisam čula da je netko imao problema. na njegovim uputnicama upisat će mu također šifru neplodnosti (mislim da je N46), ali to ne morate vi znati, znat će dr. 
sretno!  :Smile:

----------


## Kaja1976

Sretno Dot99!
Malena, čekamo, javljaj se, sretno!
Bambina, treća sreća!

----------


## Lena85

Cao devojke, prvo oprostite za moj losi jezik ali sam iz Skoplje pa zato mi malo teze. Ja sam isti borac ko i vi pa sam slucajno naletela na ovaj forum, samo zelim da vam pozelim da svi do jedna uspete u ovoj borbi i posto znam koliko je ovaj put tezak u svakoj smislu, hocu da znate da ako vam nesto treba dok ste tu u Skoplje ja sam na raspolaganje u bilo kom smislu da vas uzmem iz aerodroma da vam pomognem dok ste tu ma sta god(naravno besplatno sve to) Slobodno mi pisite za sta god vam zatreba tu sam
SVU SRECU VAM ZELIM!

----------


## Bambina1

Hala Lena85, sretno i tebi

----------


## Kaja1976

Hvala Lena85 što nudiš pomoć...
Dobro je znati ako će koja trebati.
Super si napisala, sve te razumijemo.
Ja bih isto voljela tako znati makedonski kao ti hrvatski ili srpski, šta tko već traži.
Ali meni to ne ide, divim vam se Makedoncima!
Reci Lena jesi i ti u Sistini i u kojoj si fazi? Sa čime se boriš trenutno?
Hvala na podršci koju i mi tebi dajemo...
Popit ćemo piće kad dođem u Skoplje ako će tebi odgovarati.

----------


## Lena85

Ma nije nikakav problem bar to malo mogu da ponudim kad nemozem vise. Sta god vam treba tu sam i za pomos i za pice. Ja sam sad u proceduru u Sistinu ,moj 3ti obid Ivf nazalost imam neki neobjaslivi problem odnosno imam veliki broj folikula oko 30tak i mi estrogen ide do 4000 ali su svi folikule prazne

----------


## Kaja1976

Sretno sa trećim pokušajem IVF-a.
Nije lako kroz to sve prolaziti...
Želim ti da uspiješ "popuniti" te folikule i da budeš trudna :Smile:

----------


## Мalena

Evo mene opet.
Da se pohvalim.
Imamo dva sakusa. Jedan ima zuto tjelo, za drugi cemo sacekati.

Dobro ide, dobro je  :Smile:

----------


## Kaja1976

Jeee, Malena, samo neka i dalje sve bude dobro.
Meni u ovom iščekivanju idućeg FETa sporo prolazi ovih mjesec dana, sve nešto čekam...
trebam i obavljati pretrage za ispitivanje zgrušavanja krvi, pa čekam na bolnicu da ne moram sve plaćati.

----------


## Spring-Summer

> Ako zelis kod Lazarevskog se ceka duze.
> Kod Popovica ide malo brzije


Koliko se duze ceka kod dr. Lazarevskog? Vise od mjesec dana? Manje? Zelim ici kod njega svakako. 
Ja sam sad u fazi radjenja pretraga ovdje u RH i kad to sve bude gotovo, onda planiram konacno za Sistinu. Nekako mi to sve dugo traje. Skroz nesto cekam. Sad cekam prve dane ciklusa za vadjenje hormona.

----------


## Мalena

> Koliko se duze ceka kod dr. Lazarevskog? Vise od mjesec dana? Manje? Zelim ici kod njega svakako. 
> Ja sam sad u fazi radjenja pretraga ovdje u RH i kad to sve bude gotovo, onda planiram konacno za Sistinu. Nekako mi to sve dugo traje. Skroz nesto cekam. Sad cekam prve dane ciklusa za vadjenje hormona.


Pa sada mozda i duze od mesec dana da se ceka kod dr.L.
Cula sam da ce koristiti odmor i u junu i celi avgust.
To znaci da tokom ljeta ce raditi samo u julu.
Pitacu za sigurno pa cu javiti ovdje.

----------


## biba-

Pozdrav cure,
pratim vas već neko vrijeme i radujem se svakom vašem uspjehu. 
Već duže vrijeme razmišljam da i sama krenem u postupak, ali nikako da se odvažim, godine idu i mislim da mi je sad krajnji čas.
Partnera nemam, dakle u postupak bi išla sama. Imam 41 godinu, dobila sam iz klinike info koje pretrage trabam napraviti, za sada sam samo hormone vadila. AMH mi je nizak, ali ovi ostali su unutar parametara, nadam se će to biti ok. U Makedoniju imam u planu ići do sredine ili kraja 7. mj.

----------


## LaraLana

Samo sam navratila da kažem da mi je drago da su se I Makedonke počele javljati i pisati jer nam to ovdje puno znači da imamo informacije iz prve ruke.

Malena ja sam nekako po beti i mislila da bi mogli biti blizanci al ajde čekamo još jedan pregled pa češ više znati.
Javi nam svakako  :Heart:

----------


## Мalena

> Samo sam navratila da kažem da mi je drago da su se I Makedonke počele javljati i pisati jer nam to ovdje puno znači da imamo informacije iz prve ruke.
> 
> Malena ja sam nekako po beti i mislila da bi mogli biti blizanci al ajde čekamo još jedan pregled pa češ više znati.
> Javi nam svakako


Bila sam na pregled i cula sam srce na jedan embrion. Onaj drugi je mali, nema srcevu akciju ali doktorica kaze da sacekamo, mozda i taj bude dobar.
Kako i da je, presrecna sam sto sam docekala i ovo.

Svima zelim ovakvu radost

----------


## DalmaIB

Cure, čitam vas i pratim.
Usporedno s tim vadim nalaze i radim pretrage u Petrovoj (što mi nije baš jednostavno jer sam iz Dalmacije). Dr mi rekla da odmah počnem piti D-vital (nizak d vitamin skroz), folacin 5mg i Koenzim Q10.
Upravo sam razgovarala s pravnicom i doktoricom u HZZOu i rekle su mi da već imaju samice na liječenju u Makedoniji i uputile me kako da mi dr.u Petrovoj popuni zahtjev (da obavezno navedu kliniku u koju me upućuju, Petrova mora pečatirat - ne pečatira dr nego negdje u administraciji, da pazim da ne zaboravim svoj potpis, pišemo dva odlaska i pod razlog jer se IVF sa doniranim sjemenom ne radi u RH). Po tome sudeći da se zaključiti da idem na teret HZZO-a. Još me uvijek stah to izgovoriti dok ne vidim crno na bijelo.
Da napomenem ja sam SAMICA s niskim AMH. U godinu dana je sa 6,8 pao na 0.90 i to me baš šokiralo.
Tako da Biba mogla bi i ti tražit od HZZOa da ti financira postupak jer još nisi prešla dobni prag (koji je 42 godine).

Jako me veseli čitati kad nekoj od vas se sve pokrene u najboljem smjeru i suosjećam sa svima koji ponovo moraju u ovu borbu.
Lavice ste, možete vi to. 
Eto uskoro vam se priključujem i ja. U petak idem na finalni pregled u Petrovu i šaljem papire na HZZO  :Smile:

----------


## Kaja1976

Cure, tko ide sada u ljeto na IVF ili FET'
Ja sam planirala ali mi se ciklus poremetio da se sve oduljilo, neću stići a u 8 .mjesecu i oni su na godišnjem koliko sam shvatila.

----------


## Alisa81

Ja sam planirala ići u 7. mjesecu, kad sam mogla opušteno za vrijeme GO. No, već 2 i pol mjeseca čekam odobrenje donorskog materijala od njihovog ministarstva, a u međuvremenu mi se isto ciklus poremetio i produljio, onda njihovi godišnji....stvarno taj cijeli proces dugo traje.

----------


## Iva83

Heej Kaja,ja bi trebala pocetkom ,do sredine 8mj ici ,ako bude sve kako treba..dr.L ide na godisnji krajem  8mj,tako je rekao

----------


## Kaja1976

Ja stalno nešto čekam...a vrijeme samo curi.
Čekam nalaze za testove zgrušavanja krvi predugo, sve jedno s drugim, pa da sam znala da to toliko traje otišla bih privatno pa sve brzo obavila.
Al kad nikad love dosta, sve nešto plaćam kao da nemam socijalno i dopunsko zdravstveno uopće.
Meni osmi baš ne odgovara jer bih ipak htjela na more tada, a ne znam baš da se može na more nakon FETa odmah,recimo da odem poč 8. pa onda na more...
Ne znam, vjerojatno ipak jesen ostaje...
Ne znam kako vi usklađujete dr. iz Mak. sa ovim ovdje u RH jer ja stalno moram pitati jednoga što misli o prijedlogu onoga drugoga, malo nezgodno.
Vrčić prepiše Femoston za regulaciju ciklusa a Lazarevski Cikloproginova, pa opet kaže da je to sve isto, na kraju,a baš i nije tak da stalno mozgam nešto.

----------


## Мalena

> Ja stalno nešto čekam...a vrijeme samo curi.
> Čekam nalaze za testove zgrušavanja krvi predugo, sve jedno s drugim, pa da sam znala da to toliko traje otišla bih privatno pa sve brzo obavila.
> Al kad nikad love dosta, sve nešto plaćam kao da nemam socijalno i dopunsko zdravstveno uopće.
> Meni osmi baš ne odgovara jer bih ipak htjela na more tada, a ne znam baš da se može na more nakon FETa odmah,recimo da odem poč 8. pa onda na more...
> Ne znam, vjerojatno ipak jesen ostaje...
> Ne znam kako vi usklađujete dr. iz Mak. sa ovim ovdje u RH jer ja stalno moram pitati jednoga što misli o prijedlogu onoga drugoga, malo nezgodno.
> Vrčić prepiše Femoston za regulaciju ciklusa a Lazarevski Cikloproginova, pa opet kaže da je to sve isto, na kraju,a baš i nije tak da stalno mozgam nešto.


Femoston je isto sto i cikloproginova. Obe u svoj sastav imaju estrogen i progesteron.
Ja licno ne bih isla na more odmah nakon fet-a. 
Bolje ti e na jesen da ides.
Srecno Kaja

----------


## Mango123

Ja sam pila femoston 2/10 i cyclo progynovu, nije isto, tako mi je rekao dr

----------


## Spring-Summer

> Pozdrav cure,
> pratim vas već neko vrijeme i radujem se svakom vašem uspjehu. 
> Već duže vrijeme razmišljam da i sama krenem u postupak, ali nikako da se odvažim, godine idu i mislim da mi je sad krajnji čas.
> Partnera nemam, dakle u postupak bi išla sama. Imam 41 godinu, dobila sam iz klinike info koje pretrage trabam napraviti, za sada sam samo hormone vadila. AMH mi je nizak, ali ovi ostali su unutar parametara, nadam se će to biti ok. U Makedoniju imam u planu ići do sredine ili kraja 7. mj.


Jesu li ti u Sistini rekli sto moras napraviti od nalaza ili ti je to rekao tvoj ginic? Ako su ti rekli oni u Sistini, sta su sve trazili? Ja sam u fazi vadjenja onog sto mi je rekao moj ginic, a ne zelim da dodjem bez neceg. Planiram ovo ljeto u Sistinu, ali to sve jako dugo traje. Ovo cekanje mrnstruacije i brojanje dana ciklusa samo dodatno stvaraju stres.

----------


## Kaja1976

> Ja sam pila femoston 2/10 i cyclo progynovu, nije isto, tako mi je rekao dr


Sada pijem Femoston 2/10 da se pojavi krvarenje, trebala sam cikloproginovu poćeti čim dobijem krvarenje, ali ga nisam dobila .. . ne znam, sve mi se poremetilo nakon toga blighted ovuma.
Ta dva lijeka su sličnog sastava ali Femoston se pije bez pauza između ciklusa a Cikloproginova 21 dan pa krvarenje i pauza do 28. dana, pa ispočetka...

----------


## biba-

> Jesu li ti u Sistini rekli sto moras napraviti od nalaza ili ti je to rekao tvoj ginic? Ako su ti rekli oni u Sistini, sta su sve trazili? Ja sam u fazi vadjenja onog sto mi je rekao moj ginic, a ne zelim da dodjem bez neceg. Planiram ovo ljeto u Sistinu, ali to sve jako dugo traje. Ovo cekanje mrnstruacije i brojanje dana ciklusa samo dodatno stvaraju stres.



U Sistini su mi rekli sta treba napraviti : 
Pap test i mikrobioloske analize ( cervikalan bris, mikoplazma, chlamidija), Hormoski status 3 dan ciklusa : LH, ESTRADIOL, Prolaktin, FSH, TSH i AMH.
 Hormonski status imam, a drugi tjedan imam termin kod svoje ginekologice, nakon toga ću se javit u Sistinu da vidim kad bi me mogli primiti na 1.razgovor.

----------


## biba-

Iskreno nisam ni razmisljala o tome da tražim preko HZZO, strah me da se to ne oduži,  a ne znam ni od kuda da krenem. 
Meni je AMH sa 6 pao na 3.
Inače ne pijem ništa osim crvene mace

----------


## biba-

Mislim da ako ti i bude falilo da ćeš to dole moć napraviti.

----------


## biba-

Spring summer i Dalma ne prolaze mi poruke.... iz Sistine su mi napisali koje pretrage se trebaju obaviti - papa, brisevi, hormonalni status. AMH mi je pao sa 6 na 3, a stalo je unutar parametara. Nisam razmišljala da idem preko Hzzo, ne znam od kud da krenem i bojim se da će predugo trajati.

----------


## branca_i

Cure moje, nisam se javljala neko vrijeme i nadala se da cu vas iznenaditi s necim lijepim, ali ne. Danas sam vadila betu s toliko nade i pozitive, kao nikad do sad....a 7. postupak nam je bio...
Nekako sam ovaj FET provela u potpunom miru i sve je bilo bas kako treba biti...Vratili su mi zadnja 3 zamrznuta embrija (odlicna i kvalitetna). Toliko veliko razocaranje i tuga na kraju....Dakle, od 7 dobivenih embrija iz stimuliranog postupka imali smo 1 ET i 2 FET-a, samo 1 biokemijska. 
Sad me čeka opet odobrenje HZZO-a jer cu najvjerojatnije u ponovnu stimulaciju. Imamo jos 2 slamke spermatozoida.
Kakva je sad situacija s podnosenjem zahtjeva? Sjecam se da je netko spominjao neke promjene sa predracunom i potvrdom klinike koji se prilazu uz zahtjev....sto je s tim? To su nam prije iz klinike slali na mail prije podnošenja zahtjeva.

----------


## domaćica

Draga Branca, zaista mi je žao. Nažalost, točno znam kako ti je. Ja sam isto sad bila na 2 FET-u, opet negativno. Isto 1 ET, 2 FET-a i ništa.
Opet sve ispočetka...  Nisam čula da se promijenila procedura oko dokumentacije, ja sam zadnje u ožujku predavala zahtjev za FET i tražili su i predračun i potvrdu, sve kao prije...

----------


## Spring-Summer

> Spring summer i Dalma ne prolaze mi poruke.... iz Sistine su mi napisali koje pretrage se trebaju obaviti - papa, brisevi, hormonalni status. AMH mi je pao sa 6 na 3, a stalo je unutar parametara. Nisam razmišljala da idem preko Hzzo, ne znam od kud da krenem i bojim se da će predugo trajati.


Puno hvala. Razumijem te. Ni ja nisan znala sta cu prvo. Odradila sam briseve i hormone i sada slijedi dogovor za odlazak u Makedoniju. Molim za pomoc cure koje su skoro bile tamo da mi kazu mogu li ici u Makedoniju s osobnom i sto je s testom na koronu, tj.treba li se testirati prije odlaska? Mislim da bih isla aviinom jer je to najbrze.
Branca, jako mi je zao :Sad:

----------


## branca_i

Domaćice, bas mi je zao!  :Crying or Very sad: 
Ne mogu vjerovati da nas sad ceka sve opet nanovo....sto novih strepnji....
Meni je sad problem kako naci pozitivu i nadu da ce mi 8.put biti bolje i drugačije, i da ce uspijeti...a znam da moram...

Spring-summer, ne treba ti test za Mk. Samo za nazad u RH. Ja sam imala covid putovnicu jer sam prije 2 i po mjeseca preboljela pa sam bez problema presla nasu granicu. Možeš sa osobnom iskaznicom putovat u Mk. Sretno ti dolje i javljaj situaciju obavezno!  :Smile:

----------


## domaćica

Branca da...sve razumijem. Meni je sad preporučio da napravim HSG pa idem kod svoje MPO na konzultacije, tako da ću svakako imati malu pauzu koja će mi goditi i zbog terapije i zbog svega...
Da li su tebi rekli radit kakve pretrage možda?

----------


## Spring-Summer

> Domaćice, bas mi je zao! 
> Ne mogu vjerovati da nas sad ceka sve opet nanovo....sto novih strepnji....
> Meni je sad problem kako naci pozitivu i nadu da ce mi 8.put biti bolje i drugačije, i da ce uspijeti...a znam da moram...
> 
> Spring-summer, ne treba ti test za Mk. Samo za nazad u RH. Ja sam imala covid putovnicu jer sam prije 2 i po mjeseca preboljela pa sam bez problema presla nasu granicu. Možeš sa osobnom iskaznicom putovat u Mk. Sretno ti dolje i javljaj situaciju obavezno!


Branca, tesko je sve prolaziti skroz nanovo i pitati se hoce li iduci put uspjeti, ali moramo vjerovati da  ce se digoditi i da ce bebica stici.
Hvala na informacijama. Ja nisam ni preboljela covid, a nisam se ni cijepila. Bitno da znam da u Makedoniju bez obzira na to sto nemam covid putovnicu mogu uci bez ocr testa. Reci mi da li ae trebam testirati u Makedoniji kad budem isla nazad za RH ili se mogu testirati kad dodjem natrag u Hrvatsku?

----------


## domaćica

> Branca, tesko je sve prolaziti skroz nanovo i pitati se hoce li iduci put uspjeti, ali moramo vjerovati da  ce se digoditi i da ce bebica stici.
> Hvala na informacijama. Ja nisam ni preboljela covid, a nisam se ni cijepila. Bitno da znam da u Makedoniju bez obzira na to sto nemam covid putovnicu mogu uci bez ocr testa. Reci mi da li ae trebam testirati u Makedoniji kad budem isla nazad za RH ili se mogu testirati kad dodjem natrag u Hrvatsku?


možete se testirati u Makedoniji a možete i u Hrvatskoj, samo što Vas na granici odmah stavljaju u samoizolaciju dok im ne pošaljete negativan test.

----------


## biba-

Branca baš mi je žao. Treba ovaj neuspjeh ostavit iza sebe i bit pozitivan da će idući put biti uspješno.

----------


## biba-

Ja sam bila kod svog ginekologa, sve super, da su mi jajnici super  i kaže ona da šta čekam  s bebom neka se požurim. A onda se ispostavi da imam polip i da bi ga trebala odstraniti i to tek u 9.mj.

----------


## branca_i

> Branca da...sve razumijem. Meni je sad preporučio da napravim HSG pa idem kod svoje MPO na konzultacije, tako da ću svakako imati malu pauzu koja će mi goditi i zbog terapije i zbog svega...
> Da li su tebi rekli radit kakve pretrage možda?


Pitala sam dr. L da li sto od nalaza trebam ponovit ili kakvu novu pretragu obavit, ali je rekao za sad nista. Kao vidjet cemo, da mu se javim kad dobijem odobrenje od HZZO-a. Ja cu ipak sama krenut ponavljat vecinu nalaza, ici još na kakve konzultacije sto mogu još napravit dok cekam da mi ispune zahtjev u Petrovoj i dok mi ne riješi HZZO. Barem cu se zabavit s necim dok cekam. On meni inace bas ne trazi nikakve pretrage, vise ja nesto predlazem. Mislim da su se svi moji mpo doktori vodili mojim nalazima koji su stvarno skolski, ali trudnoce nema i nema. A neki problem ocito postoji. Fizicki je sve ok, pa pretpostavljam da je do moje glave i manjka srece....a najvise godina. Nisam više pametna...
Tebi HSG pretpostavljam nije trazio zbog prohodnosti jajovoda, kad to u vasem slucaju nije bitno, nego zbog eventualnih mioma, polipa i sl.?

----------


## branca_i

> Ja sam bila kod svog ginekologa, sve super, da su mi jajnici super  i kaže ona da šta čekam  s bebom neka se požurim. A onda se ispostavi da imam polip i da bi ga trebala odstraniti i to tek u 9.mj.


Joj ti polipi, i meni su znali pomrsiti racune. Bas znaju sve zakomplicirati. Nakon histeroskopije sam u RH mogla odmah u postupak, s prvom mengom. Meni se stalno vracaju pa uvijek strahujem od njih. I sad me malo frka da mi nisu stvorili problem. Privatno dobiješ brzo phd nalaz pa nije problem, ali ako ides preko bolnice zna se cekati duže pa i tu gubis vrijeme. Nadam se da ces sve riješiti cim prije i vec u 10.mj biti u postupku.

----------


## SSilvija

Pozdrav svim borilicama,
Javljam vam se trenutno iz Makedonije, dosli smo u ponedjeljak na transfer,jutros su vratili 2 js, 2 smrznuli i sada slijedi cekanje.
Ukoliko koju sta zanima, evo iz prve ruke pa pitajte..
Pozz svima

----------


## Iva83

Branca bas mi je zao ❤

----------


## Spring-Summer

> Pozdrav svim borilicama,
> Javljam vam se trenutno iz Makedonije, dosli smo u ponedjeljak na transfer,jutros su vratili 2 js, 2 smrznuli i sada slijedi cekanje.
> Ukoliko koju sta zanima, evo iz prve ruke pa pitajte..
> Pozz svima


Samo neka dodju bebice :Smile: 
Buduci da si friska, jesi li isla avionom i je li stoji jos uvijek ona odredba da mi koji nismo brboljeli koronu i koji nismo cijepljeni mozemo u Makedoniju aviinom bez negativnog PCR testa? Skroz se nesto mijenja i dogadja, a ne zelim si stvarati dodatne stresove oko toga .

----------


## Kaja1976

> Cure moje, nisam se javljala neko vrijeme i nadala se da cu vas iznenaditi s necim lijepim, ali ne. Danas sam vadila betu s toliko nade i pozitive, kao nikad do sad....a 7. postupak nam je bio...
> Nekako sam ovaj FET provela u potpunom miru i sve je bilo bas kako treba biti...Vratili su mi zadnja 3 zamrznuta embrija (odlicna i kvalitetna). Toliko veliko razocaranje i tuga na kraju....Dakle, od 7 dobivenih embrija iz stimuliranog postupka imali smo 1 ET i 2 FET-a, samo 1 biokemijska. 
> Sad me čeka opet odobrenje HZZO-a jer cu najvjerojatnije u ponovnu stimulaciju. Imamo jos 2 slamke spermatozoida.
> Kakva je sad situacija s podnosenjem zahtjeva? Sjecam se da je netko spominjao neke promjene sa predracunom i potvrdom klinike koji se prilazu uz zahtjev....sto je s tim? To su nam prije iz klinike slali na mail prije podnošenja zahtjeva.


Branca, toooliko mi je žao kao da se meni dogodilo, čovjek se pita pa kako to, zašto to?
Preteške muke za najnormalniju stvar na svijetu-imati dijete.
No,vrijeme liječi rane i treba odbolovati i krenuti dalje.
Bit će kada treba biti, što brže želimo to se nekako blokira sve i ide sporije
.
Ali, bit će, strpljen -spašen.Želi ti mir u duši, sredi papire, to su samo papiri i glavu gore!
Ja idem na 2. FET u rujnu.

----------


## Kaja1976

> Draga Branca, zaista mi je žao. Nažalost, točno znam kako ti je. Ja sam isto sad bila na 2 FET-u, opet negativno. Isto 1 ET, 2 FET-a i ništa.
> Opet sve ispočetka...  Nisam čula da se promijenila procedura oko dokumentacije, ja sam zadnje u ožujku predavala zahtjev za FET i tražili su i predračun i potvrdu, sve kao prije...


Draga Domaćice, pa sad čitam da i tebi isto kao i Branci, jako mi je žao.Kakva je to pretraga koju spominješ?
Jesi ti imala donaciju jajne stanice?
Jesi li imala neke pokušaje IVFa prije ova tri u Sistini?
Želim ti da se oporaviš emotivno od gubitka i punom parom naprijed do bebice.
Ja idem na 2. pokušaj IVFa, moj 1.FET( donirane j.stanice)

----------


## Kaja1976

> Pozdrav svim borilicama,
> Javljam vam se trenutno iz Makedonije, dosli smo u ponedjeljak na transfer,jutros su vratili 2 js, 2 smrznuli i sada slijedi cekanje.
> Ukoliko koju sta zanima, evo iz prve ruke pa pitajte..
> Pozz svima


Silvija, neka bude sretno!!!
Daj nam neke podatke...Koji ti je to pokušaj?
Jesu donirane jajne stanice ili sjeme?
Koliko se oplodilo?
Vratili su ti treći dan od oplodnje dva embrija?
Još jednom- ČEKAMO VELIKU BETU!

----------


## branca_i

Cure drage, hvala na rijecima ohrabrenja i nade.... :Heart:  :Heart: 

Kaja1976, tocno to sto kazes strpljen-spasen....to mi je najveci problem. Cili zivot sam 100 na sat i sve sto radim mora biti odmah, i nema odgađanja...ali ovdje toga nema, treba sve biti u vrijeme kad se treba desiti, van svih mojih utjecaja....tako da cu prvo na tome poraditi, stati na loptu....Ja kao da se bojim da cu sutra u menopauzu, pa me hvata frka. A u biti i da uđem, pa uz donaciju spermatozoida bit ce i jajnih stanica....bitno da ima rjesenje....

----------


## Kaja1976

Ima rješenja Branca, ja već jesam u menopauzi zato i trebam donirana jajašca, prekasno sam se pokrenula imati dijete, no znam da će biti.
Jako je važan taj unutarnji mir, znati pustiti i otpustiti i dati da se nešto desi, ne grčiti, forsirati, gurati na silu, onda puuuuno teže ide...
Na kraju se ipak dogodi, ali sa nepotrebnom halabukom. Treba biti sa lakoćom  u mislima, znaš kako žene koje skoro već odustanu od svega uvijek uspiju, jer su otpustile taj grč i blokadu.
To i mene muči, isto sam sto na sat, trebamo naučiti laganini, sve dođe što nam treba doći.
A znam točno što nas sve muči....ta psiha, vrijeme svima curi, sat kuca tika-taka i nama se žuri....
A to ne ide tak....
Treba vjerovati jer će sigurno biti, možda ne odmah kako smo si mi zacrtale.

----------


## branca_i

Kaja1976, točno to, od rijeci do rijeci. 
Taj tvoj optimizam i prave riječi me odusevljavaju od prvog dana kad si se prikljucila forumu. Ostani takva uvijek! Zato sam uvjerena da ces svoju najljepsu nagradu na kraju dobit.... :Heart:

----------


## SSilvija

> Samo neka dodju bebice
> Buduci da si friska, jesi li isla avionom i je li stoji jos uvijek ona odredba da mi koji nismo brboljeli koronu i koji nismo cijepljeni mozemo u Makedoniju aviinom bez negativnog PCR testa? Skroz se nesto mijenja i dogadja, a ne zelim si stvarati dodatne stresove oko toga .


Ne, isli smo autom, nitko nas nista nije pitao, a inace smo cjepljeni i suprug i ja.
Bili smo tamo 6 dana, jedino morate paziti da vam hotel da na odlasku potvrdu check in/ out jer na granici to traze.

----------


## SSilvija

Ovo je prvi pokusaj donirane js, a prije toga 2 sa vlastitom ali nije uspjevalo.
Od 8 js oplodilo se 5, 2 su vratili, a 2 zamrznuli.
Vratili 3 dan.
Sad terapija 15 dana , injekcije, hormoni i vaginalete i mirovanje.
Hvalaaaaaa

----------


## Spring-Summer

> Ne, isli smo autom, nitko nas nista nije pitao, a inace smo cjepljeni i suprug i ja.
> Bili smo tamo 6 dana, jedino morate paziti da vam hotel da na odlasku potvrdu check in/ out jer na granici to traze.


Hvala. Kako se placa postupak i spermatozoidi? Prihvacaju li kartice? Kako se moze platiti u ljekarni? Jesi li odmah nakon 1.odlaska tamo dobila terapiju koju ces trebati?
Oprosti na pitanjima, ja sam u pregovorima za termin pa zelim biti spremna.

----------


## Spring-Summer

SSilivija, jesi li i prije ovog zadnjeg pokusaja s doniranim jajnim stannicama  takodjer isla u Sistinu? Mene muce godine i bojim se kako ce to izgledati s mojim jajnim stanicama.

----------


## SSilvija

> Hvala. Kako se placa postupak i spermatozoidi? Prihvacaju li kartice? Kako se moze platiti u ljekarni? Jesi li odmah nakon 1.odlaska tamo dobila terapiju koju ces trebati?
> Oprosti na pitanjima, ja sam u pregovorima za termin pa zelim biti spremna.


Mi smo preko Hzzo isli, mislim da je ukupno bilo 6.700€.
Da odmah se dobije terapija koju treba piti i kada kao pripremu, svaki pregled se salje mailom njima i onda se dogovarate sta/ kako/ kada.
Fostupni su uvijek i na viber/ wap i na mail odgovaraju odmah.
Sve se moze karticama placati svugdje.
Vrlo su pristupacni i sve objasne odmah u prvom mailu.

----------


## SSilvija

Ne nisam, sve smo pokusali ovdje, ali nije islo.
Mene su jaaaako ohrabrili kada sam tamo otisla prvi put i rekla s obzirom na godine da su me realno u Hr otpisali( nizak ahm 0,7, 42 godine

----------


## LaraLana

Branca i domaćica jako mi je žao  :Sad: 
Ne znam uopće što pametno reći.
Ostale cure sretno!

----------


## LaraLana

> Ovo je prvi pokusaj donirane js, a prije toga 2 sa vlastitom ali nije uspjevalo.
> Od 8 js oplodilo se 5, 2 su vratili, a 2 zamrznuli.
> Vratili 3 dan.
> Sad terapija 15 dana , injekcije, hormoni i vaginalete i mirovanje.
> Hvalaaaaaa


SSilvija sretno!
A jedan se embrij prestao razvijati ili? Što su ti rekli?

----------


## domaćica

> Pitala sam dr. L da li sto od nalaza trebam ponovit ili kakvu novu pretragu obavit, ali je rekao za sad nista. Kao vidjet cemo, da mu se javim kad dobijem odobrenje od HZZO-a. Ja cu ipak sama krenut ponavljat vecinu nalaza, ici još na kakve konzultacije sto mogu još napravit dok cekam da mi ispune zahtjev u Petrovoj i dok mi ne riješi HZZO. Barem cu se zabavit s necim dok cekam. On meni inace bas ne trazi nikakve pretrage, vise ja nesto predlazem. Mislim da su se svi moji mpo doktori vodili mojim nalazima koji su stvarno skolski, ali trudnoce nema i nema. A neki problem ocito postoji. Fizicki je sve ok, pa pretpostavljam da je do moje glave i manjka srece....a najvise godina. Nisam više pametna...
> Tebi HSG pretpostavljam nije trazio zbog prohodnosti jajovoda, kad to u vasem slucaju nije bitno, nego zbog eventualnih mioma, polipa i sl.?


Branca, da.. ja od 2017. imam neku "cistu" na jajniku malo veću od 1 cm... Tada sam radila laparoskopiju no nisu ništa našli ali ta "cista" se i dalje vidi na uzv… Ne raste, ne smanjuje se, nitko ne zna što je i gdje...
E sad, nakon 3 neuspjela pokušaja dr. L želi da napravim HSG jer misli da bi ta cista mogla biti hidrosalpkins….
U petak idem kod svoje MPO na konzultacije (ona mi je i radila laparoskopiju) pa da čujem što će reći... jer do sad nitko nije vidio problem, niti smatrao da je to nešto što bi smetalo za postupak..

----------


## domaćica

> Draga Domaćice, pa sad čitam da i tebi isto kao i Branci, jako mi je žao.Kakva je to pretraga koju spominješ?
> Jesi ti imala donaciju jajne stanice?
> Jesi li imala neke pokušaje IVFa prije ova tri u Sistini?
> Želim ti da se oporaviš emotivno od gubitka i punom parom naprijed do bebice.
> Ja idem na 2. pokušaj IVFa, moj 1.FET( donirane j.stanice)


Draga Kaja, da... ja sam isto imala donaciju js jer sam skoro u menopauzi. 
Imala sam pokušaje u HR ali nikako nisam reagirala na stimulacije tj nisam dobivala js pa su odustali i poslali me u Sistinu…
Ali i ja sam zapravo malo kasno krenula u sve.. zato što sam se vodila mišlju kako još nije vrijeme, kako trebam bolji posao, kuću... bla  bla, uvijek je bilo "..još samo ovo, još samo ono..." i eto vrijeme prošlo i sada je to 5 do 12 kako se kaže...

----------


## Spring-Summer

> Mi smo preko Hzzo isli, mislim da je ukupno bilo 6.700€.
> Da odmah se dobije terapija koju treba piti i kada kao pripremu, svaki pregled se salje mailom njima i onda se dogovarate sta/ kako/ kada.
> Fostupni su uvijek i na viber/ wap i na mail odgovaraju odmah.
> Sve se moze karticama placati svugdje.
> Vrlo su pristupacni i sve objasne odmah u prvom mailu.


Hvala puno. Kad citam sto sve mi zene moramo proci da bismo dobile dijete, tek onda vidim koliko smo hrabre.
Ima li tko preporuki za neki smjestaj blizu klinike? I vidim da se spominje taksist Blagoje. Ima li netko njegov broj mibitela da mi posalje na privatnu poruku? Nadam se da te poruke mogu primati.

----------


## LaraLana

Spring-Summer vrati se par stranica unatrag jer je se o smještaju puno pisalo i cijene i iskustva, što privatno što hotel.
A Boban Janevski ti također može puno pomoći jer ima i prijatelja koji iznajmljuje apartmane u centru grada. Isto tako ti može poslati broj od Blagoje ili nekog drugog pouzdanog taksija.
Cure se sad manje javljaju pa prelistaj malo temu.

----------


## LaraLana

> Branca, da.. ja od 2017. imam neku "cistu" na jajniku malo veću od 1 cm... Tada sam radila laparoskopiju no nisu ništa našli ali ta "cista" se i dalje vidi na uzv… Ne raste, ne smanjuje se, nitko ne zna što je i gdje...
> E sad, nakon 3 neuspjela pokušaja dr. L želi da napravim HSG jer misli da bi ta cista mogla biti hidrosalpkins….
> U petak idem kod svoje MPO na konzultacije (ona mi je i radila laparoskopiju) pa da čujem što će reći... jer do sad nitko nije vidio problem, niti smatrao da je to nešto što bi smetalo za postupak..


Da može biti i to što dr. L misli a možda ti se može I punktirati cista ako se ništa ne napravi i na HSG.
Bilo je tu na forumu nekih cura kojima je puntirana cista prije postupka. Isto je kao i kod punkcije folikula.
Te ciste nekada predstavljaju problem kad se ide u stimulaciju jer krenu rasti još više.
Svakako pitaj dal postoji i ta opcija da se punktira.

----------


## domaćica

> Hvala puno. Kad citam sto sve mi zene moramo proci da bismo dobile dijete, tek onda vidim koliko smo hrabre.
> Ima li tko preporuki za neki smjestaj blizu klinike? I vidim da se spominje taksist Blagoje. Ima li netko njegov broj mibitela da mi posalje na privatnu poruku? Nadam se da te poruke mogu primati.


Mi uvijek odsjedamo u Portalu. Razlog je zbog blizine bolnice i ne moram razmišljati koliko ranije moram krenuti, hoće li biti gužve, hoće li biti parkinga... 
Soba je i dalje 30€, istina je da u svakoj sobi nešto ne radi (frižider, klima..) ali tih dva-tri dana se izdrži. Uvijek idemo s autom pa i taj njihov parking puno znači.

----------


## domaćica

> Da može biti i to što dr. L misli a možda ti se može I punktirati cista ako se ništa ne napravi i na HSG.
> Bilo je tu na forumu nekih cura kojima je puntirana cista prije postupka. Isto je kao i kod punkcije folikula.
> Te ciste nekada predstavljaju problem kad se ide u stimulaciju jer krenu rasti još više.
> Svakako pitaj dal postoji i ta opcija da se punktira.


Hvala na informaciji LaraLana, takva opcija nije mi pala na pamet. Vidjet ću u petak što će mi reći u bolnici. U svakom slučaju nema smisla ulaziti u novi postupak dok se ne utvrdi što je to.

----------


## Spring-Summer

> Mi uvijek odsjedamo u Portalu. Razlog je zbog blizine bolnice i ne moram razmišljati koliko ranije moram krenuti, hoće li biti gužve, hoće li biti parkinga... 
> Soba je i dalje 30€, istina je da u svakoj sobi nešto ne radi (frižider, klima..) ali tih dva-tri dana se izdrži. Uvijek idemo s autom pa i taj njihov parking puno znači.


Puno hvala na informaciji. 
Zna li netko kada dr. L. ide na godisnji odmor?

----------


## branca_i

Domacice, nadam se da ces u petak znat nesto vise sto ti je dalje ciniti. Stvarno sve to skupa frustrira. Ipak moramo napraviti sve sto najbolje možemo i sto je u našoj moci da budem u miru za nove pokusaje. 

Spring-summer, potpisujem sve sto je Domacica napisala za Portal. Bila sam dva puta tamo. Ako se ide na kratko onda se da izdrzati. Kad si duze dolje bolja opcija je kakav stan u centru. 
Ovaj zadnji put sam bila u Aleksandar Palace, prekoputa klinike, i uzivala u svakom trenu. Sve je tip top, usluga, cistoca, sve bez zamjerke...ipak je 5 zvjezdica. Cijena hotela mi je uz nekakve popuste preko Bookinga dosla oko 70ak eura po noci. Cijene u njihovom restoranu su kao i svugdje drugdje u gradu. Dvoumila sam se za taj hotel do zadnjeg trena jer definitivno nemam novaca na bacanje, a i nisam osoba od takvih "fensi" hotela, ali sam na nagovor prijatelja ipak rezervirala. Govorili su mi: idi se dolje opusti, ionako vec drugi put ides sama bez muza, uzivaj bar u tome...i nisam pozalila....Tako da, razmisli i o tom hotelu.

----------


## Kaja1976

Bili smo u Aleksandar Palace Hotelu prošle jeseni na dogovoru za postupak, odličan hotel i usluga.
Bili sam s mužem od petka do ponedjeljka, blizu, odeš pješke do klinike uz Vardar preko mosta.
Lazarevski ide polovinom osmoga mjeseca na godišnji mislim.

----------


## Kaja1976

Bili smo u Aleksandar Palace Hotelu prošle jeseni na dogovoru za postupak, odličan hotel i usluga.
Bili sam s mužem od petka do ponedjeljka, blizu, odeš pješke do klinike uz Vardar preko mosta.
Lazarevski ide polovinom osmoga mjeseca na godišnji mislim.

----------


## domaćica

Branca što ćeš ti sada?

----------


## branca_i

> Branca što ćeš ti sada?


Za mjesec dana imam dogovoreno u Petrovoj zbog novog zahtjeva. Nadam se da ce to proći ok i da cu moci odmah poslati sve na hzzo za rjesenje. Valjda ce mi u 9.mj biti odobreno.  :fige: 
Ovaj sad ponedjeljak idem privatno na uzv i pregled da vidim je li sve ok. Mislila sam dok sve to cekam obaviti briseve, krv izvaditi, uglavnom ponovit skoro sve nalaze jer su istekli. 
U petak sam poslala mail Bistri zbog predracuna, pa i to cekam....sjećam se da ste se vi zadnji put namucili oko toga. Pricekat cu do kraja tjedna pa ponovit mail. U pocetku mi je na mailove odgovarala bez problema, sad vec duze vrijeme mi odgovori ne stizu. Imam vremena do slanja zahtjeva pa mi jos nije frka....ali isto bi volila sto vise toga prikupiti prije.
Osjecam s vremena na vrijeme zadnjih mjesec, dva neku cudnu bol, laganu, kao grebanje s lijeve strane vise gore. To me malo muci. Pojavi se nekad i nestane. Inace mi je uvijek vodeci folikul na lijevom jajniku pa možda ima s tim veze. A mozda i nema veze niti s tim, nego s crijevima, zelucom...nemam pojma....Ima tko kakvu ideju? Idem na pregled za koji dan, ali cisto jeli koja imala nesto slično....

----------


## Spring-Summer

> Bili smo u Aleksandar Palace Hotelu prošle jeseni na dogovoru za postupak, odličan hotel i usluga.
> Bili sam s mužem od petka do ponedjeljka, blizu, odeš pješke do klinike uz Vardar preko mosta.
> Lazarevski ide polovinom osmoga mjeseca na godišnji mislim.


Hvala. Taman bi mi polovina 8. i najvise odgovarala. Netko je bio napisao da ide krajem 8.mjeseca i to bi bilo odlicno. Da li dr. L. odgovara na mailove? Najbolje da njega probam pitati.

----------


## domaćica

Mi smo se zadnji put namučili da bi od Bistre dobili papire, ja slala mailove, muž... tek kad smo poslali i Bobanu, onda smo dobili sve.
Ja sam u zadnjem postupku imala problema sa želucem (pretpostavljam da je želudac), stalno me bolio, onaj dio ispod rebara.. Ja sam to povezala s velikom količinom lijekova (IPAK SAM PILA 6 TABLETA DNEVNO), pa sam malo laganiju hranu ubacila i više jogurta... Sad otkad ne pijem ništa, sve se smirilo.Ali to naravno ne mora biti slučaj kod tebe. MOŽDA je sve i sa stresom povezano, ja uz posao još i studiram, a postupak je ionako stresan sam po sebi.. 
Što se tiče HZZO-a, zaista brzo odobravaju, jedino što meni nisu znali reći koliko postupaka odobravaju.

----------


## LaraLana

Boban i dr. L obično uvijek idu u 8-om mj. na godišnji. Nekad prije a nekad kasnije ide dr. L pa bilo to sredina ili kraj osmog mjeseca i najbolje bi ga bilo kontaktirati sad već mailom pa će čovjek napisati i točan datum od kad do kad ga nema.
Boban zapravo jedva čeka godišnji i ići će odmah čim prije i to će biti odmah s početkom 8-og mj.
Također ga je najbolje kontaktirati na WhatsApp!

Domaćica hoće to biti od Aspirina ili Andola ako si pila jer je to zlo za želudac  :/

----------


## LaraLana

Mia se nije dugo javila, nadam se da je sve ok.

----------


## branca_i

> Mi smo se zadnji put namučili da bi od Bistre dobili papire, ja slala mailove, muž... tek kad smo poslali i Bobanu, onda smo dobili sve.
> Ja sam u zadnjem postupku imala problema sa želucem (pretpostavljam da je želudac), stalno me bolio, onaj dio ispod rebara.. Ja sam to povezala s velikom količinom lijekova (IPAK SAM PILA 6 TABLETA DNEVNO), pa sam malo laganiju hranu ubacila i više jogurta... Sad otkad ne pijem ništa, sve se smirilo.Ali to naravno ne mora biti slučaj kod tebe. MOŽDA je sve i sa stresom povezano, ja uz posao još i studiram, a postupak je ionako stresan sam po sebi.. 
> Što se tiče HZZO-a, zaista brzo odobravaju, jedino što meni nisu znali reći koliko postupaka odobravaju.


Pricekat cu jos malo Bistru, a onda cu se kao i vi obratit Bobanu. 
Sjecam se da sam nakon one svoje stimulacije i dugog protokola u 11.mj imala isto strasne bolove, probadanja....
Stvarno nije cudo da nas na kraju sve boli kad svasta uzimamo. A o stresu necu ni govoriti....to nas najviše uništi.
Domacice, svaka cast na paralelnom poslu, studiranju i ivf! Faca si! Mora na kraju uspjeti!

----------


## domaćica

Hvala Branca, mora uspjeti svima nama, nadam se  :Smile: 
LaraLana sve može biti, pila sam Andol…. 

Javim u petak što će reći u bolnici. Nadam se samo da neće predlagat operaciju, jer još jedan zahvat …. ne želim ni razmišljati.

----------


## Spring-Summer

> Boban i dr. L obično uvijek idu u 8-om mj. na godišnji. Nekad prije a nekad kasnije ide dr. L pa bilo to sredina ili kraj osmog mjeseca i najbolje bi ga bilo kontaktirati sad već mailom pa će čovjek napisati i točan datum od kad do kad ga nema.
> Boban zapravo jedva čeka godišnji i ići će odmah čim prije i to će biti odmah s početkom 8-og mj.
> Također ga je najbolje kontaktirati na WhatsApp!
> 
> Domaćica hoće to biti od Aspirina ili Andola ako si pila jer je to zlo za želudac  :/


Puno hvala. Kaze da ce najvjerojatnije biti na poslu u kolovozu. Mislim da Boban ide jesto ranije na GO.

----------


## SSilvija

> SSilvija sretno!
> A jedan se embrij prestao razvijati ili? Što su ti rekli?


Da, nije bio dobre kvalitete za smrzavanje.

----------


## SSilvija

Mi smo bili u view inn hotelu, iznad skopja, predivno, mir tišina, u gradu sa auto za 3 min, svakako preporuka ( cijena je cca 30€ noc)

----------


## Spring-Summer

> Domacice, nadam se da ces u petak znat nesto vise sto ti je dalje ciniti. Stvarno sve to skupa frustrira. Ipak moramo napraviti sve sto najbolje možemo i sto je u našoj moci da budem u miru za nove pokusaje. 
> 
> Spring-summer, potpisujem sve sto je Domacica napisala za Portal. Bila sam dva puta tamo. Ako se ide na kratko onda se da izdrzati. Kad si duze dolje bolja opcija je kakav stan u centru. 
> Ovaj zadnji put sam bila u Aleksandar Palace, prekoputa klinike, i uzivala u svakom trenu. Sve je tip top, usluga, cistoca, sve bez zamjerke...ipak je 5 zvjezdica. Cijena hotela mi je uz nekakve popuste preko Bookinga dosla oko 70ak eura po noci. Cijene u njihovom restoranu su kao i svugdje drugdje u gradu. Dvoumila sam se za taj hotel do zadnjeg trena jer definitivno nemam novaca na bacanje, a i nisam osoba od takvih "fensi" hotela, ali sam na nagovor prijatelja ipak rezervirala. Govorili su mi: idi se dolje opusti, ionako vec drugi put ides sama bez muza, uzivaj bar u tome...i nisam pozalila....Tako da, razmisli i o tom hotelu.


Hvala na preporuci.

----------


## Spring-Summer

Ssilvija, hvala puno.

----------


## ivana1988

Pozdrav svima, mi se spremamo u Makedoniju. Donacija jajne stanice je u pitanju, dobili smo rješenje od HZZO-a .  Zanima me tko vam je radio pripremu za Makedoniju ? Vaš ginekolog ili npr u Petrovoj bolnici ako ste tami pacijent?   :Smile:

----------


## SSilvija

> Pozdrav svima, mi se spremamo u Makedoniju. Donacija jajne stanice je u pitanju, dobili smo rješenje od HZZO-a .  Zanima me tko vam je radio pripremu za Makedoniju ? Vaš ginekolog ili npr u Petrovoj bolnici ako ste tami pacijent?


Petrova, ako ste kod njih bili, iz razloga sto vam trebaju poslije dati terapiju koju Dr u Makedoniji propise.

----------


## SSilvija

A i prije odlaska vas moraju pripremiti, 1 dc uzv, pa 7 dc opet uzv…

----------


## DalmaIB

Branca, Domaćice baš mi je žao ☹️

Biba od HZZOa ipak ništa .... Pravnica pri HZZOu s kojom sam pričala mi je baš ulila nadu al sam sve nekako bila na rezervi kao da sam znala da ništa od tog. Naime u Petrovoj su mi rekli da mi oni ne mogu potpisati zahtjev kao samici jer za mene još ima lijeka u RH bla bla bla. Mislim da bi se to na kraju moglo progurati ali nemam ja više vremena s tim se mučiti. Idem o svom trošku.
Poslala sam mail dr.L i odgovorio mi odmah ujutro. Rekao mi je za amh 0.90pmol/L da je jako nizak i da je mala vjer dobit kvalitetnu jajnu stanicu.
Ja nisam imala mira jer mi nije bilo jasno da je sa 6.8 pao na 0.9 u god dana (a i pročitala sam da pilule mogu utjecat na prikaz rezultata, a ja bila na njima pola godine prije vađenja nalaza) pa sam jučer ponovila test i veći je - 2.58.
Nije bajno al bolje je. Daje mi nadu.
Dr.L je rekao da radi cijeli 7.i 8.mjesec i da i dalje nalaz nije baš dobar al ako želim pokušati da dođem na pregled i sređivanje administracije. Pitala sam ga jel bitan dio ciklusa i kad dobijem odgovor tražim let il u krajnjem slučaju autom.
Tako da i ja uskoro idem za Makedoniju.

----------


## domaćica

Dalma neka ti je sa srećom!

----------


## Kaja1976

Dalma, puno sreće i strpljenja ti želim i na kraju uspjeh.
Branca, ono probadanje na lijevoj strani malo više od jajnika sam i ja imala nekih per tkjedana nakon trudnoće, blighted ovuma i meni je rekao prof. Vrčić iz Petrove da je to normalno i da će proći uskoro.
Tako je i bilo.

----------


## Bambina1

Bok cure, evo da se i ja opet javim. Dobila odobrenje od Hzzo tako da uskoro i ja krecem ponovno, treci put.. Koliko vidim, nije samo meni "glava" problem.. Mi se odlucili da ce nam ovaj postupak biti zadnji jer mi to sve vise utjece i na fizicko stanje.. Nadam se i vjerujem da ce sada uspjeti. Sretno nam bilo

----------


## branca_i

Kaja1976, nadam se da i meni to probadanje ima veze s biokemijskom od prije i možda uopce postupkom, i da nije u pitanju kakav polip, miom, cista.... :Sad:

----------


## branca_i

Bambina1, skroz te razumijem kad kažeš da ti sve ovo utječe na fizicko stanje. Meni je u ovom zadnjem FET-u sve bilo nekako teze što se tice podnošenja utrogestana, clexana, puno vise mucnina, vrtoglavica, a sve je bilo u prirodnom postupku. I imala sam skoro 4 mjeseca pauze od prethodnog FET-a pa mi tijelo sigurno nije bilo optereceno lijekovima. Valjda stvarno dođe do zasićenja. A kod mene i godine valjda rade svoje. 
Da je po mm odustali bi puno prije. No ja osjecam da još nije kraj...

----------


## DalmaIB

Hvala vam. 
Planiram ići u Makedoniju krajem mjeseca tako da mi bude prvi dio ciklusa.
Pošto nikad nisam sama tražila avionske karte (uvijek došla na gotovo he he) možete mi reći preko koje stranice tražite karte?

Mislim da smo mi žene općenito tvrdoglavije i upornije i ne odustajemo tako brzo kao muški (naravno uvijek ima iznimki na obje strane), pogotovo kada je riječ o nečem tako bitnom. 
Isto tako svatko zna najbolje za samog sebe do koje granice se može gurati (da se tako, nespretno, izrazim).
A ova podrška koju ovdje sve dobivamo mislim da svima daje vjetar u leđa i neku dodatnu snagu.
Divno je što postojite.

----------


## branca_i

DalmalB, ja ti samo odem na stranicu Croatia Airlines i kupim karte bez problema. Skroz jednostavno. 
I da, ovaj forum i cure zlata vrijede. Toliko podrske i savjeta....toliko toga teskog prolazimo sto same, sto zajedno da nam svima zelim da nam se najveca zelja ostvari.  :Heart:

----------


## domaćica

Evo da se i ja javim. Nisam ništa konkretno saznala u petak. Moja MPO me pogledala, sve je kao što već znam.... i ona me poslala drugom ginekologu jer ovo više nije u njihovoj domeni i šalje me na ginekologiju.
Probat ću se naručiti tamo, ali ako se dugo čeka, planiram HSG napraviti privatno. Ako je hidrosalpkins, onda ću pristati na operaciju u protivnom nema šanse. Naravno, da se odmah uz operaciju spominje vađenje jajnika i jajovoda... što u ovom trenu nikako ne želim. Upoznata sam sa svim prednostima i manama.
BaŠ kao što Bambina kaže, još jedan pokušaj planiram obaviti i to je to..

----------


## Bambina1

Curke, da li trebam obaviti sve administracije ponovno (npr. bilježnika, psihologa) ako idem na potpuno novi postupak? Iskorištenih su svi smrznuti prije

----------


## Kaja1976

Kako si Malena, Iva, Silva, ima li još koja aktualna trudnica...malo sam se pogubila u imenima?!
Domaćice, samo odlučno, moraš to riješiti, ne odustaj još.
Ja već tjednima samo brojim dane i prevrćem termine, pa godišnji njihov, moj, pa termin ciklusa....
Prvo sam planirala 7. mj. pa se oteglo sada do 9. mj.
Javljajte jel koja sada u postupku, lakše mi čekati kada čujem da se pokreće nekome.

----------


## Мalena

Hvala na pitanje Kaja, dobra sam.
Za sad je sve u najboljem redu. Uradila sam prenatalni test i sad cekam rezultate. Nadam  se da ce biti sve u redu.
Inace ostala je samo jedna bebica, ali ne zalim. Presrecna sam sto sam uspela. Jedna  ali vredna.

Redovno vas citam, molim se za sve vas.
Neka dragi Bog napuni ruke svima bar sa jednu bebicu.

Ljubim vas i pustam srecu svima koi zapocinju postupak

----------


## SSilvija

> Kako si Malena, Iva, Silva, ima li još koja aktualna trudnica...malo sam se pogubila u imenima?!
> Domaćice, samo odlučno, moraš to riješiti, ne odustaj još.
> Ja već tjednima samo brojim dane i prevrćem termine, pa godišnji njihov, moj, pa termin ciklusa....
> Prvo sam planirala 7. mj. pa se oteglo sada do 9. mj.
> Javljajte jel koja sada u postupku, lakše mi čekati kada čujem da se pokreće nekome.


Pozdrav svima,
Ja cekam THE petak da vadim betu, jako me uhvatila nervoza sad vec, jako sam disciplinirana sto se tice kucnog testa, stoji u ladici i miruje, odluvila sam cekat betu koliko god tesko padalo

----------


## Kaja1976

Super Malena, pa kako nas ne bi veselila tvoja mala srećica, baš divota, samo nek sve i dalje bude blagoslovljeno.
Silvija, neka beta bude visoka pozitiva kao i ti u iščekivanju...a šta će ti test kad svakako moraš vaditi krv.

----------


## Kaja1976

Zna li netko objasniti da li tih 8 jajašaca koja se dobiju od donorice smrznuta i oplođuju se pa transferiraju...da li ta ista donorica ima puno više jajašaca pa se ona prodaju iz istog ciklusa recimo dvjema ženama?
Ne znam jesam li zakomplicirala stvar...obzirom da je to sve medicinski biznis, a znamo da hiperstimulacija nije dobra jer brojnost ne donosi i željenu kvalitetu jajašaca.
Da li od iste donorice jajašca idu većem broju primateljica?

----------


## Мalena

> Zna li netko objasniti da li tih 8 jajašaca koja se dobiju od donorice smrznuta i oplođuju se pa transferiraju...da li ta ista donorica ima puno više jajašaca pa se ona prodaju iz istog ciklusa recimo dvjema ženama?
> Ne znam jesam li zakomplicirala stvar...obzirom da je to sve medicinski biznis, a znamo da hiperstimulacija nije dobra jer brojnost ne donosi i željenu kvalitetu jajašaca.
> Da li od iste donorice jajašca idu većem broju primateljica?


Ovako:
Jedna donorica moze donirati samo jednom. Ako pri prvu stimulaciju dobije manje od 8 js onda opet se stimulise ( nakon 6m)  za da ima najmanje 8js.
Ali
Donorice podleze na puno testova,analize... i najcesce  donorka od prva uspe da dobije 8 js. Uslov im je da imaju dobre rezerve.

Ako iz njenih js se dobije zivorodzena beba onda ona nema vise pravo da bude donor.
Ako se ne uspe od prvih 8 js ondak ima pravo da se okusa samo jos jedanput kao donor, ali nakon godinu dana.

Kod muski materijal je drugo.
Oni mogu donirati i 3 puta, ali svaki put njihov materijal mora da se prodaje u razlicitih zemalja.

Ja se nadam da razumete " moj hrvatski".
Kao trudim se ali mm kaze da blage veze nemam od vas jezik  :Smile:

----------


## Мalena

I jos ovo
Ako pri prvu stimulaciju dobije vise od 8js ondak se izbiraju najbolji js i oni se prodaju.
To jest,  od jedna donorica NE mozemo i ja i Kaja da dobijemo bebu.

----------


## LaraLana

> Ovako:
> Jedna donorica moze donirati samo jednom. Ako pri prvu stimulaciju dobije manje od 8 js onda opet se stimulise ( nakon 6m)  za da ima najmanje 8js.
> Ali
> Donorice podleze na puno testova,analize... i najcesce  donorka od prva uspe da dobije 8 js. Uslov im je da imaju dobre rezerve.
> 
> Ako iz njenih js se dobije zivorodzena beba onda ona nema vise pravo da bude donor.
> Ako se ne uspe od prvih 8 js ondak ima pravo da se okusa samo jos jedanput kao donor, ali nakon godinu dana.
> 
> Kod muski materijal je drugo.
> ...


Malena ma super tebi ide jezik, bravo. Hvala ti na ovim informacijama. Ovo još nitko nikada ovdje nije napisao i zaista puno znače ovakve informacije.
Evo recimo Kaju što je zanimalo. 
Isto tako je meni recimo Boban sve pojasnio za muškog dobora jer je meni to trebalo.

I bravo Malena i neka i dalje sve bude u redu. Javi nam kad dođu rezultati testa.

P.S. Mia se nikako ne javlja. Nadam se da je sve ok.?

----------


## Kaja1976

Bravo Malena na super objašnjenju, baš si dobro informirana, a i hrvatski ti super ide, pa tko bi bolje?
Tvoj muž tebe malo zeza :Smile: 
Čuvaj sebe i bebicu i javljaj se svakako.
Hvala ti velika :Heart:

----------


## Iva83

Kaja1976,redovno vas pratim sve ,ja sam trebala ici pocetkom osmog mj,prije nego dr.L.ode na godisnji,al nazalost morala sam odgoditi jer mi svi nalazi nece biti gotovi..nikad neide kako covjek planira,al valjda zato postoji razlog,drzim vam fige svima koji ste vec trudni ,koji cekate betu,da svima zasja ta iscekivana toliko zraka sunca

----------


## SSilvija

Drage sve,
Evo i nas put je završio, beta je negativna.
Koliko god bila pripremljena da su takve šanse, nisam bila spremna.
Sad zbrojiti glavu, sabrati sve osjecaje, odmoriti tijelo od hormona, injekcija i svega.
 tesko je jako, ali moramo naprijed.
Svim cekalicama drzim fige, onima koje krecu da ne odustaju/ nikada ne znas kada je dobitna kombinacija, svemir se poklopi kad se treba poklopiti.
Puse svima…

----------


## DalmaIB

Joj Ssilvija baš mi je žao.
Mislim da nitko od nas ne može u potpunosti biti pripremljen za to koliko god mislili da jesmo.
Al kao što si sama rekla, pribrat se i ideš dalje. Nema predaje.

U mojoj glavi je nekako  kao da će sve ići kao podmazana pa kad stanem na loptu, svjesna svojih nalaza i svega, malo se prestrašim kako ću reagirati ako ne bude sve išlo glatko. Mislim ne zavaravam se, al sam opet nekako pozitivna

----------


## DalmaIB

Nije mi prošla cijela poruka.

----------


## DalmaIB

Danas me očito neće.

Treća sreća:
Mislim i da trebamo poći u sve ovo pozitivom nabijene jer da ne vjerujemo u pozitivan ishod mislim da se ni ne bi upuštale u borbu.
Ja sam 29.7.dole pa ću vidjeti što dr.L kaže.
Na kraju idem busom jer mi je tako najjeftinije i najmanji tramak (koliko god to smiješno zvučalo, al tako je to kad živiš na udaljenosti u zagreba skoro kao i do Skopja).
Ostajem par dana, pa ako koja u to vrijeme bude dolje slobodno se javite da popijemo kavicu.

----------


## branca_i

Ssilvija, bas mi je zao!  :Heart:  Tezak je ovo put, pun uspona i padova, različitih osjećaja. Drzi se!

DalmalB sretno dolje, i nek sve prođe kako treba!

----------


## Kaja1976

Silvija jako mi je žao, ajde čvrsto kako i sama znaš, bit će 2. put, ovo je bio tek 1. pokušaj.
Sada je šok, ali prođe...
Možeš li napisati kakav si protokol imala, terapiju?
Dalma, puno sreće u Sistini :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Inesz

Žene i svi parovi - sretno u postupcima!


Francuski Parlament nedavno je prihvatio izmjene zakona koje će omogućiti ženama bez partnera i ženama u istospolnim vezama pristup MPO postupcima na teret zdravstvenog osiguranja. 

Do sada su prema zakonu pravo na MPO postupke imale samo žene u heteroseksualnim vezama, a građanke Francuske bez partnera i one u istospolnim vezama na MPO postupke išle su u inozemstvo o vlastitom trošku. 

https://slobodnadalmacija.hr/vijesti...kFMVsgsSgZ9d3E

----------


## SSilvija

> Silvija jako mi je žao, ajde čvrsto kako i sama znaš, bit će 2. put, ovo je bio tek 1. pokušaj.
> Sada je šok, ali prođe...
> Možeš li napisati kakav si protokol imala, terapiju?
> Dalma, puno sreće u Sistini


Ovako:
1dc sam pocela piti estrofem svakih 12h, onda 7 dc uzv i onda su mi povecali svakih 6h po jednu i to se nastavilo do bete
Pikala sam se od 1-7 dana sa Decapeptyl 0,1, 
11. Dan smo bili u Mkd, muž dao uzorak i spojili.
Onda se pocinjem pikati sa Heparinom i Clanexom, piti andol i Decortyn sve to kako ti oni kazu u kojim vremenskim razmacima, također cijelo vrijeme ( od prvog pregleda u Mkd) sam pila Impryl to su vitamini poput folne, tamo sam ih kupila sam pila  po njihovoj preporuci .
Od ukupno 8 js oplodilo se 5 komada.
3 dan je bio transfer, vratili su 2 oacita, jos 2 su smrznuli , jedan nije bio dovoljno dobar nakon 3 dana da se smrzne i onda cekanje….
Moja je nazalost bila negativna, ali…
Kada odete tamo, uzivajte u toj predivnoj zemlji, ljudi su pregostoljubivi, hrana predivna, mi smo obisli kanjon Matka, to je 7-8 km od Skopja prediiiivno akomulacijsko jezero sa čudo sadrzaja, turisticka voznja kanjonom i pregled spilje koja je najdublja za sada u evropi po pitkoj vodi( za sada su na cca 400 m dubine, i jos nisu do dna dosli), pa smo jedan dan otisli u Ohrid, nesto savrseno, nemojte propustiti obici taj predivni gradic

----------


## LaraLana

> Žene i svi parovi - sretno u postupcima!
> 
> 
> Francuski Parlament nedavno je prihvatio izmjene zakona koje će omogućiti ženama bez partnera i ženama u istospolnim vezama pristup MPO postupcima na teret zdravstvenog osiguranja. 
> 
> Do sada su prema zakonu pravo na MPO postupke imale samo žene u heteroseksualnim vezama, a građanke Francuske bez partnera i one u istospolnim vezama na MPO postupke išle su u inozemstvo o vlastitom trošku. 
> 
> https://slobodnadalmacija.hr/vijesti...kFMVsgsSgZ9d3E


Bravo. A onaj tko je pisao tekst ne spominje uopće Makedoniju, Grčku i Mađarsku gdje se već dugo obavljaju postupci za samice i dugo se već piše po forumu a kao novinari čitaju forum. 
Al dobro je da su bar naveli ove druge zemlje  :Coffee:

----------


## LaraLana

SSilvija žao mi je radi negativne bete  :Sad:

----------


## SSilvija

Ne znam zasti se uvijek skrati post, jos sam štošta napisala, ali ne vidi se.

----------


## SSilvija

> Ssilvija, bas mi je zao!  Tezak je ovo put, pun uspona i padova, različitih osjećaja. Drzi se!
> 
> DalmalB sretno dolje, i nek sve prođe kako treba!


Hvala puno!!

----------


## domaćica

> Ovako:
> 1dc sam pocela piti estrofem svakih 12h, onda 7 dc uzv i onda su mi povecali svakih 6h po jednu i to se nastavilo do bete
> Pikala sam se od 1-7 dana sa Decapeptyl 0,1, 
> 11. Dan smo bili u Mkd, muž dao uzorak i spojili.
> Onda se pocinjem pikati sa Heparinom i Clanexom, piti andol i Decortyn sve to kako ti oni kazu u kojim vremenskim razmacima, također cijelo vrijeme ( od prvog pregleda u Mkd) sam pila Impryl to su vitamini poput folne, tamo sam ih kupila sam pila  po njihovoj preporuci .
> Od ukupno 8 js oplodilo se 5 komada.
> 3 dan je bio transfer, vratili su 2 oacita, jos 2 su smrznuli , jedan nije bio dovoljno dobar nakon 3 dana da se smrzne i onda cekanje….
> Moja je nazalost bila negativna, ali…
> Kada odete tamo, uzivajte u toj predivnoj zemlji, ljudi su pregostoljubivi, hrana predivna, mi smo obisli kanjon Matka, to je 7-8 km od Skopja prediiiivno akomulacijsko jezero sa čudo sadrzaja, turisticka voznja kanjonom i pregled spilje koja je najdublja za sada u evropi po pitkoj vodi( za sada su na cca 400 m dubine, i jos nisu do dna dosli), pa smo jedan dan otisli u Ohrid, nesto savrseno, nemojte propustiti obici taj predivni gradic


Točno takvu terapiju imam i ja, svaki put.
A što se tiče turističkog obilaska, slažem se u potpunosti. Mi smo isto obišli Ohrid, kanjon Matku i bili smo na Vodnom. Također smo obišli i onu tvrđavu u Skopju... sve je prekrasno za vidjet.. preporučam!

----------


## Kaja1976

meni slična terapija bila ali malko drugačija od silvijine...
odmah 1.dan ciklusa počela decortin injekcije kroz 7 dana, atek od 2. dana pila estrofem 2 mg, prvo svakih 8 sati pa nakon 1. UZV 8. dan povećali na svakih 6 sati estrofema, znači svakih 6 sati.
Imala sam i vaginalno 5 dana prije samog transfera Utrogestane, 2kom ujutro i 2 navečer. . .
tek nakon transfera sam počela pikati Prolutex  iClexane i piti Decortine...pila sam i Impril nakon transfera...
Meni su tako rekli, bez Aspirina zbog asthme koju imam.
I sve to sam uzimala i nakon bet koja je bila ok, dok nismo na 2.UZV vidjeli praznu gestacijsku vrećicu, bez ploda...

----------


## Spring-Summer

Iva83, mislim da ce dr. L. biti cijeli 8.mjesec na poslu.

----------


## Spring-Summer

SSilvija, jako mi je zao.  Nikako nema predaje. Treba pokusati sabrrati misli i dojmove i usredotociti se na pozitivne misli.

----------


## Iva83

SSilvija bas mi je zao                                     Spring-Summer,da ide dr.pred kraj 8mj na godisnji,tako je rekao,ako se nije u medjuvremenu nesto promjenilo

----------


## Kaja1976

Curke, javio mi dr. Lazarevski da je na godišnjem od 30.8. do 15. 9. tako da je to ziher.

----------


## Kuklicka

So srekja na site vo borbata za bebe. Jas imam uspesna prikazna so Sistina, imam bliznaci.

----------


## Kaja1976

Diiivno Kuklicka!!!
Reci neke informacije...
Jel donirana jajna stanica?
Spermiji?
Koliko pokušaja si imala?
Super je čuti da ima uspjeha...svi želimo bebače i bebačice :Heart:

----------


## DalmaIB

Pozdrav cure,
ja sam u Skopju, jutros bila u klinici i malo je reć da sam oduševljena.
Jeste vi svi pisali da su super ljubazni i divni svi, al dok ne doživiš na svojoj koži teško je iti zamislit.
Neman riječi kojima bi ih opisala, sve odreda, od Bistre, dr.L, dr.Bobana (koji me najviše oduševio) pa do taksista Blagoje. Bolji pristup, komunikaciju, odnos prema pacijentu ne bi mogla ni poželiti.
Dr.L me pregledao, taman sam pred ovulaciju (kaže vjerojatno sutra) i na lijevom jajniku imam jedan folikul 6 mm, a desni (koji se odlučio igrat skrivača i zavukao se iza maternice) je bolji sa dva folikula, 14 i 18mm. Maternica uredna i pravilna, zadovoljan je iako je endometrij tanji nego bi trebao biti.
Rekao je da nećemo gubiti vrijeme na inseminaciju (što sam i sam odlučila da ne bih) i da ćemo ić s blažom stimulacijom jer nema smisla ići na jaču jer obzirom na smanjenu rezervu ne bi postigli ništa bilje rezultate. Terapiju će mi naknadno detaljno objasniti kada dođe materijal.
E da i rekao je da mi se nalaz AMHa poboljšao jer je možda korona utjecala na prvotni prikaz rezultata (prebolila krajem 4.mjeseca sa blagim simptomima, skoro bez simptoma).
Nakon toga me Bistra odvela do Bobana (a praktički su me za ručicu vodali) koji me se dojmio odmah na prvu pri samom prestavljanju. Odabir donora sam prepustila njemu jer mi fzičke karakteristike nisu bitne, bitno da su svi testovi na genetske bolesti negativne. Zvao mi Blagoju koji me svugdje vodao, do vrata doslovno kako ste i napisale. Također sve platio pa ja na kraju ja njemu u eurima. Kaže da se sprema za mirovinu, tako da ne znam tko će nas vozati okolo ako on ode.
Kad sam se vratila u Bobana objasnio mi proceduru-odobrenje od ministarstva, nabavu materijala i da očekivam 10.mjesec da bi mogli krenuti. Kaže "Da znate, da ne bi rekli, vidi oni makedonci uzeli mi pare pa se više ne javljaju.". ha ha. Zakon je lik. Onda me on osobno odveo nazad do Bistre... Ja ne znam kako ste se vi osjećali al ja ko princeza ha ha.
Bistra bila cila iznenađena da mi hzzo nije odobrio, bilo joj baš žao, pa zašto, ovo ono.
Ja sam pod tolikim dojmom da ne znam šta radit sa sobom. Prehiperaktivna sam ha ha.
Prepredobro iskustvo.

----------


## Spring-Summer

> Pozdrav cure,
> ja sam u Skopju, jutros bila u klinici i malo je reć da sam oduševljena.
> Jeste vi svi pisali da su super ljubazni i divni svi, al dok ne doživiš na svojoj koži teško je iti zamislit.
> Neman riječi kojima bi ih opisala, sve odreda, od Bistre, dr.L, dr.Bobana (koji me najviše oduševio) pa do taksista Blagoje. Bolji pristup, komunikaciju, odnos prema pacijentu ne bi mogla ni poželiti.
> Dr.L me pregledao, taman sam pred ovulaciju (kaže vjerojatno sutra) i na lijevom jajniku imam jedan folikul 6 mm, a desni (koji se odlučio igrat skrivača i zavukao se iza maternice) je bolji sa dva folikula, 14 i 18mm. Maternica uredna i pravilna, zadovoljan je iako je endometrij tanji nego bi trebao biti.
> Rekao je da nećemo gubiti vrijeme na inseminaciju (što sam i sam odlučila da ne bih) i da ćemo ić s blažom stimulacijom jer nema smisla ići na jaču jer obzirom na smanjenu rezervu ne bi postigli ništa bilje rezultate. Terapiju će mi naknadno detaljno objasniti kada dođe materijal.
> E da i rekao je da mi se nalaz AMHa poboljšao jer je možda korona utjecala na prvotni prikaz rezultata (prebolila krajem 4.mjeseca sa blagim simptomima, skoro bez simptoma).
> Nakon toga me Bistra odvela do Bobana (a praktički su me za ručicu vodali) koji me se dojmio odmah na prvu pri samom prestavljanju. Odabir donora sam prepustila njemu jer mi fzičke karakteristike nisu bitne, bitno da su svi testovi na genetske bolesti negativne. Zvao mi Blagoju koji me svugdje vodao, do vrata doslovno kako ste i napisale. Također sve platio pa ja na kraju ja njemu u eurima. Kaže da se sprema za mirovinu, tako da ne znam tko će nas vozati okolo ako on ode.
> Kad sam se vratila u Bobana objasnio mi proceduru-odobrenje od ministarstva, nabavu materijala i da očekivam 10.mjesec da bi mogli krenuti. Kaže "Da znate, da ne bi rekli, vidi oni makedonci uzeli mi pare pa se više ne javljaju.". ha ha. Zakon je lik. Onda me on osobno odveo nazad do Bistre... Ja ne znam kako ste se vi osjećali al ja ko princeza ha ha.
> ...


Ohrabrilo me ovo sto si napisala.
Nego, zar dr. Boban Janevski nije sada na godisnjem?

----------


## Kuklicka

> Diiivno Kuklicka!!!
> Reci neke informacije...
> Jel donirana jajna stanica?
> Spermiji?
> Koliko pokušaja si imala?
> Super je čuti da ima uspjeha...svi želimo bebače i bebačice


Tezok maski faktor, biopsija pravese soprugot i moi jajce kletki. Prv obid kaj dr. Popovic.

----------


## DalmaIB

Nije. Ako sam dobro načula (nisam ga ja pitala jer dok dođe materijal vratit će se) ide sad sredinom mjeseca. A dr.L mi je već u mailu rekao da on cijeli kolovoz radi. Mislim da je netko i napisao da ide 31.

Stvarno su, stvarno divni svi. Osjećaš se važno i bitno, a ne kao još samo jedan pacijent u nizu.

----------


## Spring-Summer

> Nije. Ako sam dobro načula (nisam ga ja pitala jer dok dođe materijal vratit će se) ide sad sredinom mjeseca. A dr.L mi je već u mailu rekao da on cijeli kolovoz radi. Mislim da je netko i napisao da ide 31.
> 
> Stvarno su, stvarno divni svi. Osjećaš se važno i bitno, a ne kao još samo jedan pacijent u nizu.


To puno znaci jer dolazimo u drugu drzavu i osim toga, dolazimo radi ostvarenja sna svaje zene. Ja sam se pogubila u tim godisnjim odmorima jer se sjecam da je dr. Boban bio spominjao da ide na godisnji u 7.mjesecu i da je od sredine 8.na poslu. Sad mi ovo remeti planove. Reci mi s kim si se dogovarala za termin? To si dogovorila iskljucivo  s dr . Lazervskom ili dr. Bobanom?

----------


## Мalena

> To puno znaci jer dolazimo u drugu drzavu i osim toga, dolazimo radi ostvarenja sna svaje zene. Ja sam se pogubila u tim godisnjim odmorima jer se sjecam da je dr. Boban bio spominjao da ide na godisnji u 7.mjesecu i da je od sredine 8.na poslu. Sad mi ovo remeti planove. Reci mi s kim si se dogovarala za termin? To si dogovorila iskljucivo  s dr . Lazervskom ili dr. Bobanom?


Boban je za sigurno bas sad na odmoru.
Vraca se 15.08. 100% tacna informacija.
Bio je u julu na odmor ( lanski odmore su koristili)

----------


## Spring-Summer

> Boban je za sigurno bas sad na odmoru.
> Vraca se 15.08. 100% tacna informacija.
> Bio je u julu na odmor ( lanski odmore su koristili)


Malena, hvala puno na informaciji.

----------


## DalmaIB

Kažem da sam samo načula, tako da je vjerojatno rekao da se vraća 15. Ja sam tad sa Bistrom pričala pa nisam točno pohvatala.

Ja sam se dogovorila sa dr.L za dan kada bih došla, a on me uputio da se javim Bobanu za detalje oko administracije. Boban mi je poslao mail koji je netko od vas već ovdje priložio s tim da je napisao i svoj broj da mu se javim i kako mu je drago da sam odabrala njih... Ja sam mu pisala na wapp i onda me on zvao i rekao da dođem u 9h, pa nakon pregleda kod dr.L da sam kod njega.
Vjerojatno mi nije ni spominjao svoj godišnji jer za vrijeme mog termina radio.
Spring-Summer kada vi putujete?

----------


## Spring-Summer

> Kažem da sam samo načula, tako da je vjerojatno rekao da se vraća 15. Ja sam tad sa Bistrom pričala pa nisam točno pohvatala.
> 
> Ja sam se dogovorila sa dr.L za dan kada bih došla, a on me uputio da se javim Bobanu za detalje oko administracije. Boban mi je poslao mail koji je netko od vas već ovdje priložio s tim da je napisao i svoj broj da mu se javim i kako mu je drago da sam odabrala njih... Ja sam mu pisala na wapp i onda me on zvao i rekao da dođem u 9h, pa nakon pregleda kod dr.L da sam kod njega.
> Vjerojatno mi nije ni spominjao svoj godišnji jer za vrijeme mog termina radio.
> Spring-Summer kada vi putujete?


Tako je bilo i kod mene, samo sto sam se ja prvo javila Bobanu. Koliko sam shvatila, s njim se mogu direktno dogovoriti za termin. Isto je poslao broj mobitela. U planu mi je da odem prije nego dr. Lazarevski ode na godisnji, vjerojatno zadnji tjedan u 8.mjesecu, a cekam da Boban dodje da se dogovorimo za detalje. Draga Dalma, uzasno se bojim jer ne znam sto me ceka. Puno je to odricanja i psihicke borbe. Najvise ubija iscekivanje.
 Nemas pojma koliko me obradovalo kad si napisala da si se tamo osjecala ugodno. Malo sam se pogubila u imenima i iskustvima pa se ispricavam ako postavljam pitanje na koje si vec odgovorila. Tebi ce biti u Makedoniji prvi pokusaj umjetne oplodnje?

----------


## DalmaIB

> Tako je bilo i kod mene, samo sto sam se ja prvo javila Bobanu. Koliko sam shvatila, s njim se mogu direktno dogovoriti za termin. Isto je poslao broj mobitela. U planu mi je da odem prije nego dr. Lazarevski ode na godisnji, vjerojatno zadnji tjedan u 8.mjesecu, a cekam da Boban dodje da se dogovorimo za detalje. Draga Dalma, uzasno se bojim jer ne znam sto me ceka. Puno je to odricanja i psihicke borbe. Najvise ubija iscekivanje.
>  Nemas pojma koliko me obradovalo kad si napisala da si se tamo osjecala ugodno. Malo sam se pogubila u imenima i iskustvima pa se ispricavam ako postavljam pitanje na koje si vec odgovorila. Tebi ce biti u Makedoniji prvi pokusaj umjetne oplodnje?


Ma nisu isprike nikakve potrebne, ja isto teško da pohvatam sve pa se vraćam, čitam ponovo.
Da, meni je prvi put. Idem kao samica na donaciju sjemena. Imam nisku rezervu jajnih dtanica, 37 godina i nemam više što čekati niti želim. 
Ja sam isto bila sva na iglama, ali nakon prve rečenice s njima u Sistini sve je to nestalo i stvarno sam se osjećala super. Dobiješ vjetar u leđa, bar sam se ja tako osjećala. Al mi se isto tako sad taj 10.mjesec čini tako daleko. Al doletit će i on brzo.
Ja sam sa dr.L dogovorila dan jer mi je on rekao da je on u klinici ponedjeljkom, srijedom i četvrtkom, a Boban se samo tome prilagodio da tako kažem. Ja sam se vodila s tim da dođem u prvom dijelu ciklusa jer znam da je tada sve lakše vidjeti na ultrazvuku.
Oni rade od 9 pa je vjer zato rekao da dođem tada. Malo sam čekala, dok nisam došla na red, ali ništa strašno. Nakon što sam došla na red više uopće nije bilo praznog hoda.
Strah je normalan, ali ulili su mi toliko povjerenje da imam osjećaj da letit mogu.
Drago mi je što sam te bar malo ohrabrila. Nakon što odeš doli mislim da ćeš biti još više ohrabrena. 
Da, puno borbe i odricanja, ali kad jednom beba bude u rukama sve će se to zaboraviti. Za takvu nagradu sve se isplati  :Smile:

----------


## Spring-Summer

> Ma nisu isprike nikakve potrebne, ja isto teško da pohvatam sve pa se vraćam, čitam ponovo.
> Da, meni je prvi put. Idem kao samica na donaciju sjemena. Imam nisku rezervu jajnih dtanica, 37 godina i nemam više što čekati niti želim. 
> Ja sam isto bila sva na iglama, ali nakon prve rečenice s njima u Sistini sve je to nestalo i stvarno sam se osjećala super. Dobiješ vjetar u leđa, bar sam se ja tako osjećala. Al mi se isto tako sad taj 10.mjesec čini tako daleko. Al doletit će i on brzo.
> Ja sam sa dr.L dogovorila dan jer mi je on rekao da je on u klinici ponedjeljkom, srijedom i četvrtkom, a Boban se samo tome prilagodio da tako kažem. Ja sam se vodila s tim da dođem u prvom dijelu ciklusa jer znam da je tada sve lakše vidjeti na ultrazvuku.
> Oni rade od 9 pa je vjer zato rekao da dođem tada. Malo sam čekala, dok nisam došla na red, ali ništa strašno. Nakon što sam došla na red više uopće nije bilo praznog hoda.
> Strah je normalan, ali ulili su mi toliko povjerenje da imam osjećaj da letit mogu.
> Drago mi je što sam te bar malo ohrabrila. Nakon što odeš doli mislim da ćeš biti još više ohrabrena. 
> Da, puno borbe i odricanja, ali kad jednom beba bude u rukama sve će se to zaboraviti. Za takvu nagradu sve se isplati


Ja sam par godina starija i isto samica, samo sto je moj AMH malo povisen. Nisam preboljela koronu, a nisam ni cijepljena pa me i to malo brine, ali nadam se da ce sve biti u redu. Dovoljni su ti bili nalazi hormina koje si radila u RH?

----------


## DalmaIB

> Ja sam par godina starija i isto samica, samo sto je moj AMH malo povisen. Nisam preboljela koronu, a nisam ni cijepljena pa me i to malo brine, ali nadam se da ce sve biti u redu. Dovoljni su ti bili nalazi hormina koje si radila u RH?


Ja sam imala sve nove nalaze (2 miseca stare)tako da to ne moram ponavljati, samo nemam za HIV i hepatitis (to moram sada obaviti). Dakle štitnjaču sve hormone, zatim LH, FSH, E2, PRL, c briseve i AMH. Dr.L ove hormonalne nije ni gledao jer oni varitaju od ciklusa do ciklusa i to će gledati u postupku. Za ulazak u Makedoniju ti ne treba ništa posebno. A na povratku u RH vjer trebaš imat negativan test. Ili te stavljaju u izolaciju dok u RH ne napraviš test. Tako da nije neki problem osim što je to još koja kuna više.
Možda onda budemo skupa u 10.mjesecu  :Smile:

----------


## Spring-Summer

> Ja sam imala sve nove nalaze (2 miseca stare)tako da to ne moram ponavljati, samo nemam za HIV i hepatitis (to moram sada obaviti). Dakle štitnjaču sve hormone, zatim LH, FSH, E2, PRL, c briseve i AMH. Dr.L ove hormonalne nije ni gledao jer oni varitaju od ciklusa do ciklusa i to će gledati u postupku. Za ulazak u Makedoniju ti ne treba ništa posebno. A na povratku u RH vjer trebaš imat negativan test. Ili te stavljaju u izolaciju dok u RH ne napraviš test. Tako da nije neki problem osim što je to još koja kuna više.
> Možda onda budemo skupa u 10.mjesecu


Ja sam svoje hormone i briseve odradila u 6.mjesecu.   Napravila sam i markere na HIV i hepatitis. Ma, sve mi je spremno, samo moram otici u Makedoniju. Bojim seuzasno igle, a to ce mi morati biti kao dobar dan.
Da, mozda se pottefi da obje u isto vrijeme budemo u 10.mjesecu u Makedoniji.
Planiram ici avionom iz Zagreba, a kad se sjetim da moram nekako prvo doci do Zagreba muka mi je.

----------


## Spring-Summer

U pravu si, Dalma. Kad beba dodje, sve se zaboravi i slijedi uzivanje, a i ova nesretna korona ce proci i nece nam odlazak na putovanje biti stresno.

----------


## Tomoe

Pozdrav drage djevojke, procitala sam dio ovog foruma i jako ste mi puno pomogle, pomocu vas sam skupila sve prvotne nalaze koje sam poslala dr. L i dr. J, koji mi je rekao da ga danas nazovem, to bi valjda znacilo da su im prosli godisnji…zanima me kada budem isla u Makedoniju, dali moram vaditi orginal maticne dokumente ili ih mogu komotno skinuti preko e-gradana

----------


## Tomoe

Pozdrav drage djevojke, nova sam na forumu i jako ste ni puno pomogle, napravila sam sve potrebne nalaze i poslala sam ih i dr. L i dr. J, obadvoje su mi odgovorili u kratkom roku, i mozda bi vec isli tamo iduci tjedan, zanima me dali mogu predat maticne dokumente koji su skinuti preko e- gradana ili im moram donest orginale? Meni je logicno da ti dokumenti preko e- gradana mogu isto dat, al suprig tvrdi da moramo dati orginale pa me je zbunio

----------


## LF2

Cure, kolko košta FET?

----------


## Мalena

U Sistini?
Oko 700 eur samo FET.
Sve ostalo ( lekove za pre i posle transfera) placas plus.

----------


## Kaja1976

Opet bravo malena, baš i mene to sad zanima.
Idem oko 20.9.na FET

----------


## DalmaIB

> Pozdrav drage djevojke, procitala sam dio ovog foruma i jako ste mi puno pomogle, pomocu vas sam skupila sve prvotne nalaze koje sam poslala dr. L i dr. J, koji mi je rekao da ga danas nazovem, to bi valjda znacilo da su im prosli godisnji…zanima me kada budem isla u Makedoniju, dali moram vaditi orginal maticne dokumente ili ih mogu komotno skinuti preko e-gradana


Pozdrav Tomoe.
Slažem se, forum odnosno cure su velika pomoć i podrška.
Ja sam u Makedoniju nosila rodni list koji sam skinula preko e-građanina i nije bilo problema. Boban samo gledao datum jer mora biti novi (al to mi je i naglasio u razgovoru).
Iako ne znam zašto novi, rodila sam se samo jednom ha ha.

----------


## Lanea

Pozdrav cure
Našla sam ovu grupu pa evo da podjelim iskustvo, ivf,2 blaste.Nazalost moje iskustvo je lose jer se dogodila anembrionalna trudnoca, neznam da li je netko od vas u grupi imao takvo ružno iskustvo ili  ak netko zna kakav postupak dalje slijedi?

----------


## Lanea

Blighted ovum je dijagnoza

----------


## Alisa81

Novi mora biti jer na njemu piše bračni status i promjena imena.

----------


## Alisa81

Inače bi se mogla praviti da si samica i bez pristanka partnera napraviti oplodnju. A to je, naravno, zabranjeno.

----------


## Alisa81

Na rodnom listu ti piše i ako si u istospolnim partnerstvu, to dole isto ne prolazi.

----------


## DalmaIB

Ahaaaa.
Nisam znala da piše na rodnom listu išta od toga. Ja sam samica pa meni ne piše ništa ha ha.
Uvik sam mislila da parovima uz rodni list treba i vjenčani, potvrda o izvanbračnoj zajednici i sl.
Meni je rodni list rodni list i ništa više ha ha. Eto sad sam pametnija. Hvala na objašnjenju  :Smile:

----------


## biba-

Nisi jedina,  i ja prvi put za to čujem.

----------


## Tomoe

A koko je sa hotelima? Dali su prilagodeni za osobe sa invaliditetom?

----------


## LaraLana

Cure pratim vas i čitam. Sretno u kojim god fazama jeste  :Heart:

----------


## Medo2711

Drage moje cure,zelim sa vama podijeliti svoju situaciju trenutnu.Ja sam vam trudna vec 7 tj i to prirodno ostala.Dr.su izvan sebe nakon toliko dijagnoza sta imam i jos geneticku da nemogu imati dijete prirodno vise.Sve je u uredu sa trudnocom,srce nam kuca.Malo smo u soku od svega i nevjerujem da se to desava.Kad digla ruke od svega i dva neuspjesna postupka u mk i 3 u hrvatskoj.Nada umire zadnja.Cure i vama zelim uspjeh.Neznam sta je pomoglo ali sam se okrenula samo travama i vitaminima.

----------


## Inesz

Medo,
čestitam! Sretno!

----------


## Iva83

Medo2711 Ceeestitam od srca,bas mi je drago

----------


## vedre

Cure, ja sam u gužvi ali vas povremeno na brzinu popratim. Medo čestitam. Bitno da je sve uredu.

----------


## vedre

Dr.Lazarevski je na godišnjemu od 30.08-15.09

----------


## branca_i

Jojjjj, Medo2711 kako mi je drago!!!! Predivne vijesti! Uzivajte sada! Ti si dokaz da su čuda zaista moguća...

----------


## Medo2711

Hvala vam cure puno i pratim vas naravno. :Kiss:

----------


## Medo2711

Hvala vsm cure puno i pratim vas naravno  :Kiss:

----------


## LaraLana

> Drage moje cure,zelim sa vama podijeliti svoju situaciju trenutnu.Ja sam vam trudna vec 7 tj i to prirodno ostala.Dr.su izvan sebe nakon toliko dijagnoza sta imam i jos geneticku da nemogu imati dijete prirodno vise.Sve je u uredu sa trudnocom,srce nam kuca.Malo smo u soku od svega i nevjerujem da se to desava.Kad digla ruke od svega i dva neuspjesna postupka u mk i 3 u hrvatskoj.Nada umire zadnja.Cure i vama zelim uspjeh.Neznam sta je pomoglo ali sam se okrenula samo travama i vitaminima.


Aaaa medo kako mi je drago,  pa čestitam od  :Heart: 
Da ti trudnoća bude školska!

Kako si otkrila uopće da si trudna, napiši nam nešto  :Smile:

----------


## vedre

LaraLana inbox ti je pun. Izbriši poruke

----------


## Medo2711

> Aaaa medo kako mi je drago,  pa čestitam od 
> Da ti trudnoća bude školska!
> 
> Kako si otkrila uopće da si trudna, napiši nam nešto


Otkrila sam tako jer mi kasnila dosta.Inace mi ne kasni bas.Imala dva dana tamno islo.To je bila implatacija i to bas na dan kad sam trebala dobiti.Imala neki test doma kineski i pisnula u 2 sec dve crtice.Misla sam da ne valja test.Sljedeci dan sam ponovila i bio opet poz i onda sam vadila betu i pozitivna.Otisla na uzv i eto gv se vidjela u 5 tt i sad bila na pregledu imam plod i srceko.Dr kaze vi ste cudo i imate sve skolski.Jos sam izvan sebe i ne vjerujem... :Kiss:

----------


## LaraLana

> Otkrila sam tako jer mi kasnila dosta.Inace mi ne kasni bas.Imala dva dana tamno islo.To je bila implatacija i to bas na dan kad sam trebala dobiti.Imala neki test doma kineski i pisnula u 2 sec dve crtice.Misla sam da ne valja test.Sljedeci dan sam ponovila i bio opet poz i onda sam vadila betu i pozitivna.Otisla na uzv i eto gv se vidjela u 5 tt i sad bila na pregledu imam plod i srceko.Dr kaze vi ste cudo i imate sve skolski.Jos sam izvan sebe i ne vjerujem...


Bravo, odlično ❤
Mislila sam da možda nisi veće ostala bez ciklusa s obzirom na dijagnozu pa sam zato pitala. Diiiiivno  :Smile: 
A život priča svakakve priče i sve je moguće  :Wink: 

Ma baš si me razveselila  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Medo2711

> Bravo, odlično ❤
> Mislila sam da možda nisi veće ostala bez ciklusa s obzirom na dijagnozu pa sam zato pitala. Diiiiivno 
> A život priča svakakve priče i sve je moguće 
> 
> Ma baš si me razveselila


Da kod mene su od pocetka iznenadeni redovitim ciklusom.Eto probala prirodnu medicinu ocito nesto upalilo kako treba.Da zivot ima svakakvih prica.Bas mi je drago.Sama sebe iznenadila  :Smile:  ❤

----------


## biba-

Čestitam Medo!
Šta si koristila od prirodne medicine?

----------


## Medo2711

> Čestitam Medo!
> Šta si koristila od prirodne medicine?


Vitamin D,magneziji,q10,folnu aktivnu
Ulje nocurke,vrkutu,konopljiku,macu crvenu prah i smokve u maslinovom ulju.Mogu napisati detaljni plan ako vas zanima.

----------


## jelena.O

Medo ti si nenormalno čudo,bravo i sretno dalje

----------


## Medo2711

> Medo ti si nenormalno čudo,bravo i sretno dalje


Hvala ti i naravno i tebi takoder  :Kiss:

----------


## biba-

> Vitamin D,magneziji,q10,folnu aktivnu
> Ulje nocurke,vrkutu,konopljiku,macu crvenu prah i smokve u maslinovom ulju.Mogu napisati detaljni plan ako vas zanima.


Hvala na info!

----------


## Kaja1976

Jaoooo, divno Medo, nakon toliko muke. . . pa to je ono čudo koje se dogodi kad otpustimo grč i olabavimo, sve se samo dogodi....
Sretno i dalje, baš sam vesela :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Medo2711

> Jaoooo, divno Medo, nakon toliko muke. . . pa to je ono čudo koje se dogodi kad otpustimo grč i olabavimo, sve se samo dogodi....
> Sretno i dalje, baš sam vesela


Hvala ti..valjda je tako.Ko ce ga znati.Sretno i tebi dalje.I cekamo dobre vijesti iz Mk od cura sta idu. :Kiss:

----------


## Spring-Summer

Medo, prekrasna vijest. Cestitam :Smile: 
Bas si me raznjezila.

----------


## Kaja1976

Cure, koliko košta FET u Sistini?
Da li rade subotom ako tako pada termin ciklusa?
Meni ispada petak 24.9. ili subota25. 9. ali taj petak je nezgodan jer tek doputujem, pa je već popodne.

----------


## Medo2711

> Medo, prekrasna vijest. Cestitam
> Bas si me raznjezila.


Hvala ti draga❤

----------


## Medo2711

> Cure, koliko košta FET u Sistini?
> Da li rade subotom ako tako pada termin ciklusa?
> Meni ispada petak 24.9. ili subota25. 9. ali taj petak je nezgodan jer tek doputujem, pa je već popodne.


Neznam koliko ti kosta,samo znam da je nama pisalo na racunu 870eura.Sub ti ne rade jer sam ja jednom htijela tako,pa mi dr reko da nezna ko ce biti dezuran i da treba odraditi netko sa puno iskustva on ili Boban...ali si provjeri jos.

----------


## Kaja1976

Hvala ti, gledam da su letovi petkom i ponedjeljkom puno jeftiniji nego ostale dane u tjednu sa Croatia airlines...
Da li je ikome rađen transfer popodne možda?
Jer kad doletim u petak već je popodne a ako ne rade subotom onda u ponedjeljak ujutro moram navrat nanos nakon transfera trčat na aerodrom, uf! ili ostati do petka opet a to mi je predugo bezveze.

----------


## Мalena

> Hvala ti, gledam da su letovi petkom i ponedjeljkom puno jeftiniji nego ostale dane u tjednu sa Croatia airlines...
> Da li je ikome rađen transfer popodne možda?
> Jer kad doletim u petak već je popodne a ako ne rade subotom onda u ponedjeljak ujutro moram navrat nanos nakon transfera trčat na aerodrom, uf! ili ostati do petka opet a to mi je predugo bezveze.


Kaja, ali FET se ne radi onda kad tebi odgovara. To doktor odredjuje. Ako dr smatra da transfer treba biti subota ili nedelja, onda tada ce i da uradi.
Ja sam imala i punkcije i transfere u subotu/nedelju.
Jedino moze da se desi da tekom vikenda umesto dr L ,transfer da uradi neki drugi doktor.
Ali nista strasno. Tamo svi su super lekari.
Ivanovski, Popovic ili Kuzevska su specijalisti koji rade to. I ne brini. Garantujem  sa glavom da su svi posveceni maksimalno.

Pustam srecu.
I cestitam Medu za divne vesti

----------


## Senka43

> Hvala ti, gledam da su letovi petkom i ponedjeljkom puno jeftiniji nego ostale dane u tjednu sa Croatia airlines...
> Da li je ikome rađen transfer popodne možda?
> Jer kad doletim u petak već je popodne a ako ne rade subotom onda u ponedjeljak ujutro moram navrat nanos nakon transfera trčat na aerodrom, uf! ili ostati do petka opet a to mi je predugo bezveze.


Meni je doktor zakazao transfer 21/08.u 08 sati ujutru i bila je subota.Bili su na transferu i moj doktor i Boban.Tako da uopste nije problem ako transfer "pada" vikendom.

----------


## Senka43

Medo,cestitke od srcaaaaaa

----------


## Senka43

Pozdrav svima.Da li se nekoj od vas desilo da ispadnu delovi nagomilanog Crinone gela??Meni je prekjuce na 9.dan transfera a boja smedjo-siva.Poslala sam sliku doktoru kaze da je to gel a boja od kapilara.Ako neka od vas ima slicno iskustvo napisite molim vas.

----------


## ivana1988

Da li je možda netko od vas bio u hotelu Portal? 
Trebala bih njihov e-mail ili tel. broj? Mi bi tamo rezervirali, ali nema ih vise na bookingu. Hvala  :Smile:

----------


## Мalena

> Pozdrav svima.Da li se nekoj od vas desilo da ispadnu delovi nagomilanog Crinone gela??Meni je prekjuce na 9.dan transfera a boja smedjo-siva.Poslala sam sliku doktoru kaze da je to gel a boja od kapilara.Ako neka od vas ima slicno iskustvo napisite molim vas.


Ohooo.
Ogromni topki ( kao orah) su mi ispadali. I onako bash cvrsti, kao beton.
Zato mrzim Crinone gel, cekaj da vidis nakon  2 nedelje kakvi ogeomni delovi ce ti ispadati.
A smedja boja moze biti i znak implantacije.
Stiskam fige !!

----------


## Medo2711

Hvala cure od srca.Senka drzim fige,vec mozes raditi betu ako ti 9 dc. :Kiss:

----------


## Alisa81

Čestitke Medi!
Cure, je li itko, osim mene, kod doktora Popovića?

----------


## Мalena

> Čestitke Medi!
> Cure, je li itko, osim mene, kod doktora Popovića?


Jas sam iz Mk
Popovic je moj heroj od doktora.
Ne bi ga menjala za nijèdan drugi. A bila sam  skoro kod svih tamo.
Veruj mi, neces zazaliti!!

----------


## Senka43

Medo,danas je 11 dan ali ovoga puta sam odlucila da cekam betu do preporucenog dana pa sta je BOG rekao

----------


## Senka43

> Ohooo.
> Ogromni topki ( kao orah) su mi ispadali. I onako bash cvrsti, kao beton.
> Zato mrzim Crinone gel, cekaj da vidis nakon  2 nedelje kakvi ogeomni delovi ce ti ispadati.
> A smedja boja moze biti i znak implantacije.
> Stiskam fige !!


U prethodnim postupcima sam isto koristila Crinone al mi nikad ovako nije bilo.Prepalo me bas previse.Sad sta je znacu posle bete.Pozdrav tebi i hvala za podrsku

----------


## Medo2711

> Medo,danas je 11 dan ali ovoga puta sam odlucila da cekam betu do preporucenog dana pa sta je BOG rekao


Ok,javi nam vijesti obavezno. :Kiss:

----------


## LaraLana

Cure rade oni vikendom najnormalnije. Pa ja sam imala punkciju vikendom, nismo na gumb da se možemo programirati. Ako punkcija treba biti vikendom će biti, isto tako i transfer. Znači imala sam i punkciju i transfer vikendom u svoja dva stimulirana postupka. Oba puta su mi bili dr. L i Boban na transferu.

Također sam koristila Crinone gel na koji sam i reagirala crvenilom u prvom postupku, alergična sam na njega i isto su mi komadi ispadali pomiješani s braonkastom bojom.
Pa su me prebacili na Utrogestan. 

Senka sretno I da ovaj put bude uspješno  :Heart:

----------


## Senka43

> Cure rade oni vikendom najnormalnije. Pa ja sam imala punkciju vikendom, nismo na gumb da se možemo programirati. Ako punkcija treba biti vikendom će biti, isto tako i transfer. Znači imala sam i punkciju i transfer vikendom u svoja dva stimulirana postupka. Oba puta su mi bili dr. L i Boban na transferu.
> 
> Također sam koristila Crinone gel na koji sam i reagirala crvenilom u prvom postupku, alergična sam na njega i isto su mi komadi ispadali pomiješani s braonkastom bojom.
> Pa su me prebacili na Utrogestan. 
> 
> Senka sretno I da ovaj put bude uspješno


Hvala ti LaraLana mada sam od tog dogadjaja s tim obojenim ugruscima i sluzi sva u strahu.I nemam nikakvih simptoma koje tooolikooo zeljno iscekujem

----------


## Мalena

> Hvala ti LaraLana mada sam od tog dogadjaja s tim obojenim ugruscima i sluzi sva u strahu.I nemam nikakvih simptoma koje tooolikooo zeljno iscekujem


A kakve simptome iscekijes?!  :Smile: 
Ja teram 5ti mesec trudnoce i jos uvek nemam nikakve simptome.
Osven sto mi trbuh porastao.
Hocu reci da se Ne opterecujes sa simptomima, kod svih je razlicito

----------


## Senka43

[QUOTE=Мalena;3217694]A kakve simptome iscekijes?!  :Smile: 
Ja teram 5ti mesec trudnoce i jos uvek nemam nikakve simptome.
Osven sto mi trbuh porastao.
Hocu reci da se Ne opterecujes sa simptomima, kod svih 


Ne znam ni sama hahaaa

----------


## Senka43

> A kakve simptome iscekijes?! 
> Ja teram 5ti mesec trudnoce i jos uvek nemam nikakve simptome.
> Osven sto mi trbuh porastao.
> Hocu reci da se Ne opterecujes sa simptomima, kod svih je razlicito


Pola mi posta nema.Samo sam htela da ti kazem da ti od srca zelim da s lakocom docekas kraj trudnoce.

----------


## LaraLana

Sve mi ovdje iščekujemo svakakve simptome i imamo puno pravo na njih bili oni dobitni ili ne ali postoje htjeli mi to ili ne!

----------


## LaraLana

> Hvala ti LaraLana mada sam od tog dogadjaja s tim obojenim ugruscima i sluzi sva u strahu.I nemam nikakvih simptoma koje tooolikooo zeljno iscekujem


Senka ja sam imala baš izražene simptome. Imala sam propadanja, pa bolove kao da ću dobiti i ti bolovi su trajali do punih 12 tt. 7 dan od transfera ujutro sam se probudila u goloj vodi, sva se preznojila. Imala sam taj braonkasti iscjedak al oko 10 dnt I tad su me grupi sa strane počele boljeti. Brdo simptoma.....počeli su 4 dnt a pretpostavljam da je tad krenula implantacija jer su bili dvodnevni embriji.

Čekamo betu s tobom  :Heart:  :fige:

----------


## Senka43

> Senka ja sam imala baš izražene simptome. Imala sam propadanja, pa bolove kao da ću dobiti i ti bolovi su trajali do punih 12 tt. 7 dan od transfera ujutro sam se probudila u goloj vodi, sva se preznojila. Imala sam taj braonkasti iscjedak al oko 10 dnt I tad su me grupi sa strane počele boljeti. Brdo simptoma.....počeli su 4 dnt a pretpostavljam da je tad krenula implantacija jer su bili dvodnevni embriji.
> 
> Čekamo betu s tobom


Draga LaraLana,ja sam imala probadanja i bolova u stomaku ali sam to pripisivala mens simptomima.Na 8.dan transfera me progonio miris kamilice iako je nigde u blizini nije bilo.
Danas 13.dan transfera beta 427.Toliko sam uzbudjena da ne mogu opisati

----------


## Medo2711

> Draga LaraLana,ja sam imala probadanja i bolova u stomaku ali sam to pripisivala mens simptomima.Na 8.dan transfera me progonio miris kamilice iako je nigde u blizini nije bilo.
> Danas 13.dan transfera beta 427.Toliko sam uzbudjena da ne mogu opisati


Cestitammmm draga.❤
Beta super  :Smile:

----------


## Senka43

> Cestitammmm draga.❤
> Beta super


Hvala Medo i hvala svim clanicama na podrsci kako u ovom tako i u proslim postupcima.Kad sam krenula za rezultat ponela pakovanje maramica sa sobom rekoh da se isplacem ako opet bude 0.Kad ono čudo

----------


## Medo2711

> Hvala Medo i hvala svim clanicama na podrsci kako u ovom tako i u proslim postupcima.Kad sam krenula za rezultat ponela pakovanje maramica sa sobom rekoh da se isplacem ako opet bude 0.Kad ono čudo


Cuda se desavaju znamo vec.
Draga oprosti moze u kratko o postupku i koju dijagnozu imate?Vi ste isli u donaciju jajnih,ovo vam bio fet?

----------


## Senka43

> Cuda se desavaju znamo vec.
> Draga oprosti moze u kratko o postupku i koju dijagnozu imate?Vi ste isli u donaciju jajnih,ovo vam bio fet?


Jeste,donacija jajnih.Prethodna 2 postupka bez uspeha pa onda operacija mioma.Izabrali drugu donatorku.Dobili smo 8 embriona.Vratili 2 ostale zamrznuli

----------


## Medo2711

> Jeste,donacija jajnih.Prethodna 2 postupka bez uspeha pa onda operacija mioma.Izabrali drugu donatorku.Dobili smo 8 embriona.Vratili 2 ostale zamrznuli


Odlicno draga,ocito upalila mozda druga donorka i sta si rijesila miom.Treca sreca ❤...zelim i tebi urednu trudnocu i skolsku.Cuvaj se sad jako.

----------


## Senka43

> Odlicno draga,ocito upalila mozda druga donorka i sta si rijesila miom.Treca sreca ❤...zelim i tebi urednu trudnocu i skolsku.Cuvaj se sad jako.


❤❤

----------


## branca_i

Senka43, cestitke!!! Predivne vijesti!  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## Senka43

> Senka43, cestitke!!! Predivne vijesti!


Hvala Branca

----------


## LaraLana

> Draga LaraLana,ja sam imala probadanja i bolova u stomaku ali sam to pripisivala mens simptomima.Na 8.dan transfera me progonio miris kamilice iako je nigde u blizini nije bilo.
> Danas 13.dan transfera beta 427.Toliko sam uzbudjena da ne mogu opisati


Ma bravoooo, čestitam  :Smile:  
Onda si dobre simptome imala  :Wink:

----------


## LF2

> Jeste,donacija jajnih.Prethodna 2 postupka bez uspeha pa onda operacija mioma.Izabrali drugu donatorku.Dobili smo 8 embriona.Vratili 2 ostale zamrznuli


Samo sam došla reći bravo za 8 embrija. Čini se da ona polemika da se svježe jajne stanice bolje oplode pokazuje da su i smrznute više nego odlične  :Smile:

----------


## Iva83

Senka 43 ceeestitam

----------


## Senka43

> Ma bravoooo, čestitam  
> Onda si dobre simptome imala


Vise nego dobre hahaaa.Hvala za cestitke i podrsku

----------


## Senka43

> Samo sam došla reći bravo za 8 embrija. Čini se da ona polemika da se svježe jajne stanice bolje oplode pokazuje da su i smrznute više nego odlične


Zamrznute celije a i "materijal" mog muza zamrzli jos februara meseca jer nismo znali da l cemo zbog posla moci oboje da dodjemo istovremeno(dosta smo odsustvovali otkako smo poceli da idemo u Sistinu).Donorkina mama mojih godina haha a ona sama cura od 20 godina

----------


## Senka43

> Senka 43 ceeestitam


Hvala Iva❤

----------


## LF2

> Zamrznute celije a i "materijal" mog muza zamrzli jos februara meseca jer nismo znali da l cemo zbog posla moci oboje da dodjemo istovremeno(dosta smo odsustvovali otkako smo poceli da idemo u Sistinu).Donorkina mama mojih godina haha a ona sama cura od 20 godina


Oho, znači duplo zamrzavanje? Svaka čast embriolozima. Stvarno nemam riječi.
Mislim da će i curama koje se dvoume da li na fiške ili smrznute j.s. ovaj forum pomoći. Nas je to najviše zabrinjavalo i jedini razlog što smo bili u MK je financiranje od HZZO-a jer su svi pričali da je bolje svježe.
Da znam ovo što sad znam, ne bi se uopće dvoumila jer koliko uspijem poloviti ovdje, dosta nas je dobilo lijepi broj embrija na paket od 8 smrznutih j.s.
Naša donorka 23 godine  :Wink:

----------


## Kaja1976

Senka, čestitam, divne vijesti :Very Happy: 
Koliko si imala neuspjelih pokušaja dosada?

----------


## Spring-Summer

Senka, cestitam. To je jako lijepa vijest  :Smile:

----------


## biba-

Senka divna vijest! Čestitam!

----------


## Senka43

> Senka, čestitam, divne vijesti
> Koliko si imala neuspjelih pokušaja dosada?


Inseminacija zatim pocela s terapijom da bi isli u postupak s mojim jajnim celijama ali moje telo nije reagovalo zatim sa doniranom jajnom celijom bezuspesno i jos jedan pokusaj onda operacija mioma i sad ovaj konacno uspesan postupak.Hvala za cestitke

----------


## Senka43

> Senka, cestitam. To je jako lijepa vijest


Hvala Spring Summer

----------


## Senka43

> Senka divna vijest! Čestitam!


❤❤

----------


## Tomoe

Senka43 cestitam ti punooo ☺️☺️☺️
Mi smo bili prosli tjedan u MK na konzultacijama i u 10mj idemo u postupak. Tamo sam kupila kontracepciju, triptofem i fostimon. Doktori su zbilja simpaticni i dosta te opuste, imam samo rijeci hvale za njih ☺️☺️

----------


## biba-

Jel Boban na godišnjem, zna li tko?

----------


## DalmaIB

> Pozdrav cure
> Našla sam ovu grupu pa evo da podjelim iskustvo, ivf,2 blaste.Nazalost moje iskustvo je lose jer se dogodila anembrionalna trudnoca, neznam da li je netko od vas u grupi imao takvo ružno iskustvo ili  ak netko zna kakav postupak dalje slijedi?



Lanea pozdrav i dobrodošla na forum.
Pošto si nova poruke ti kasne pa cure vjerojatno nisu vidjele tvoju objavu.
Ja tek polazim u postupak pa ti ne znam odgovoriti na tvoje pitanje. Al koliko se sjećam pisalo se o blighted ovum.
Sretno dalje u postupcima.

----------


## DalmaIB

> Da li je možda netko od vas bio u hotelu Portal? 
> Trebala bih njihov e-mail ili tel. broj? Mi bi tamo rezervirali, ali nema ih vise na bookingu. Hvala



Ivana ja sam bila u Portalu ali sam rezervirala preko bookinga. Nisam uzela od njih potvrdu o prijavi/odjavi pa nemam ni mail ni broj telefona, žao mi je.
Al čudno mi da ih nema na bookingu. Kod njih sam planirala i idući put.


Medo, Senka baš sam sretna zbog vas. Čestitam vam od srca  :Smile:

----------


## Medo2711

> Ivana ja sam bila u Portalu ali sam rezervirala preko bookinga. Nisam uzela od njih potvrdu o prijavi/odjavi pa nemam ni mail ni broj telefona, žao mi je.
> Al čudno mi da ih nema na bookingu. Kod njih sam planirala i idući put.
> 
> 
> Medo, Senka baš sam sretna zbog vas. Čestitam vam od srca


Hvala ti puno.Lanea mozes u postupak nakon 3 mj.Kad ti se sve smiri i oporavi dolje.Tako sam ja dobila upute za pobacaj od dr.Zelim ti puno srece.A za Portal mi je cudno da ih nema na bookingu.Njih uvijek ima,jedino ako su se zatvorili.Ali ima vam boljih od njih i cistih. :Smile:

----------


## Мalena

02 309 5227 
Mislim da iz HR treba ovako da zovete 0038923095227
Hotel portal

----------


## Мalena

> Jel Boban na godišnjem, zna li tko?


Nije na godisnji.
Vratio se, radi

----------


## ivana1988

Cure samo da javim da Hotel Portal opet ima na bookingu, pojavio se prije 3 dana.Hvala puno na broju

----------


## Spring-Summer

DalmalB, jesi li ti dobila terapiju koju ces trevati koristiti za stimulaciju prije punkcije kada si bila na konzultacijama u Sistini? Meni je dr.tamo rekao da cemo se to dogovoriti naknadno.
Zna li netko mogu li se ti svi lijekovi koji se trebaju koristiti kupiti u Hrvatskoj?

----------


## Medo2711

> DalmalB, jesi li ti dobila terapiju koju ces trevati koristiti za stimulaciju prije punkcije kada si bila na konzultacijama u Sistini? Meni je dr.tamo rekao da cemo se to dogovoriti naknadno.
> Zna li netko mogu li se ti svi lijekovi koji se trebaju koristiti kupiti u Hrvatskoj?


Vecinom moze,ovisi o ljekarni dal vam hoce naruciti.Ako ste iz Zagreba ljekarna Filipovic sve ima i narucuje sta treba.Neznam sta ce te dobiti sve ili ako ovam Bosna blizu preko odite po ljekove.

----------


## Spring-Summer

> Vecinom moze,ovisi o ljekarni dal vam hoce naruciti.Ako ste iz Zagreba ljekarna Filipovic sve ima i narucuje sta treba.Neznam sta ce te dobiti sve ili ako ovam Bosna blizu preko odite po ljekove.


Medo, hvala. Nisam iz Zagreba,, ali cesto netko ide tamo pa bi mi mogao donijeti. 
Uf, Bosna mi nije usput pa se nadam da cu u ljekarni Filipovic iz Zg sve uspjeti kupiti.

----------


## Lanea

> Lanea pozdrav i dobrodošla na forum.
> Pošto si nova poruke ti kasne pa cure vjerojatno nisu vidjele tvoju objavu.
> Ja tek polazim u postupak pa ti ne znam odgovoriti na tvoje pitanje. Al koliko se sjećam pisalo se o blighted ovum.
> Sretno dalje u postupcima.


Hvala na odgovoru.
Sretno i tebi.

----------


## Lanea

Hvala na odgovoru i tebi sretno.

----------


## DalmaIB

> DalmalB, jesi li ti dobila terapiju koju ces trevati koristiti za stimulaciju prije punkcije kada si bila na konzultacijama u Sistini? Meni je dr.tamo rekao da cemo se to dogovoriti naknadno.
> Zna li netko mogu li se ti svi lijekovi koji se trebaju koristiti kupiti u Hrvatskoj?


Ne, meni je isto tako rekao da će mi naknadno sve detaljno objasniti.
Meni je ZG predaleko, al mi je Hercegovina blizu pa se nadam da neće biti neki problem nabaviti lijekove.

----------


## Spring-Summer

> Ne, meni je isto tako rekao da će mi naknadno sve detaljno objasniti.
> Meni je ZG predaleko, al mi je Hercegovina blizu pa se nadam da neće biti neki problem nabaviti lijekove.


I ja se nadam da s lijekovima nece biti problema. 
Medo, u Bosni traze recept ili si kupovala bez njega?

----------


## Medo2711

> I ja se nadam da s lijekovima nece biti problema. 
> Medo, u Bosni traze recept ili si kupovala bez njega?


Samo ih nazoves i kazes sta trebas.Mene ni u zg nisu trazili nikakav recept.Samo koji mi je ginekolog.U Bosni nisam,ali cure su neke kupovale.Ne traze ti oni nista opcenito ko i u Mk sve mozes kupiti bez recepta.Ali zao mi je da niste dobile u naprijed terapiju.Posaljite mu i email i pitaj te koji mu je plan za terapiju.

----------


## Spring-Summer

> Samo ih nazoves i kazes sta trebas.Mene ni u zg nisu trazili nikakav recept.Samo koji mi je ginekolog.U Bosni nisam,ali cure su neke kupovale.Ne traze ti oni nista opcenito ko i u Mk sve mozes kupiti bez recepta.Ali zao mi je da niste dobile u naprijed terapiju.Posaljite mu i email i pitaj te koji mu je plan za terapiju.


Meni je dr.tamo bio rekao da cemo se za terapiju dogovorii kasnije. Pretpostavljam da ce to biti kada stigne donirani materijal i odobrenje ministarstva.
Je li odobrenje netko cekao duze od 2 mjeseca?

----------


## Medo2711

> Meni je dr.tamo bio rekao da cemo se za terapiju dogovorii kasnije. Pretpostavljam da ce to biti kada stigne donirani materijal i odobrenje ministarstva.
> Je li odobrenje netko cekao duze od 2 mjeseca?


Aha,jel ja sam dobila sta cu uzimati od terapije.Jedno 3 mj je granica ali budu vam brzo odobrili ocito je guzva sad svi idu na postupke.

----------


## Spring-Summer

> Aha,jel ja sam dobila sta cu uzimati od terapije.Jedno 3 mj je granica ali budu vam brzo odobrili ocito je guzva sad svi idu na postupke.


Uf, 3 je puno. Nadam se da ce odobriti brze. 
Reci mi kakav je protokol s terapijom koju si ti dobivala? Pikanje je u stomak od prvog dana ciklusa?  Kada se dobiva stoperica?
Jel injekcije bole?

----------


## Medo2711

> Uf, 3 je puno. Nadam se da ce odobriti brze. 
> Reci mi kakav je protokol s terapijom koju si ti dobivala? Pikanje je u stomak od prvog dana ciklusa?  Kada se dobiva stoperica?
> Jel injekcije bole?


Ja sam isla na donaciju jajnih.Ali meni to nije upalilo.Nego prirodno ostala trudna.Da od prvog dana ciklusa smo se pikali i od drugo pili estrofeme.Sad ti neznam kako ces dobiti ako ides sa svojim jajnim stanicama.Ne boli pikanje ako dobro znas.Jedino bole Clexane protiv zgrusavanja krvi.

----------


## Spring-Summer

> Ja sam isla na donaciju jajnih.Ali meni to nije upalilo.Nego prirodno ostala trudna.Da od prvog dana ciklusa smo se pikali i od drugo pili estrofeme.Sad ti neznam kako ces dobiti ako ides sa svojim jajnim stanicama.Ne boli pikanje ako dobro znas.Jedino bole Clexane protiv zgrusavanja krvi.


Medo, hvala. Bojim se pikanja, ali za bebicu se sve izdrzi.
Jako sam se raznjezila kad si bila napisala da si prirodnim putem ostala trudna. Stvarno zivot iznenadi i i to u predivnom obliku ♥️

----------


## Spring-Summer

DalmalB, da li planiras vaditi jos jedanput hormone prije postupka? Ja sam svoje vadila prije vise od 3 mjeseca i dok dodje odobrenje proci ce jos vremena, a ne znam koliko friski nalazi moraju  biti.

----------


## Medo2711

> Medo, hvala. Bojim se pikanja, ali za bebicu se sve izdrzi.
> Jako sam se raznjezila kad si bila napisala da si prirodnim putem ostala trudna. Stvarno zivot iznenadi i i to u predivnom obliku ♥️


Gle sve za bebu,ne brini.To ude u rutinu na kraju.Uvijek ti mozes ici u bolnicu na pikanje ako ide preko hzzo.Bas mi je drago..ali ja ti jos ne vjerujem.hahaha.Cuda se desavaju u zivotu❤

----------


## biba-

Meni se Boban ne javlja. Pisala sam email ako me mogu primit iza 1.10. na konzultacije. Napokon sam se riješila polipa. Ali ni glasa od njega...

----------


## Spring-Summer

> Gle sve za bebu,ne brini.To ude u rutinu na kraju.Uvijek ti mozes ici u bolnicu na pikanje ako ide preko hzzo.Bas mi je drago..ali ja ti jos ne vjerujem.hahaha.Cuda se desavaju u zivotu❤


Sve placam sama. Nadam se da cu uspjesno savladati pikanje.
Biba, da li se prvi put javljas Bobanu? Inace on ima obicaj u prvom mailu napisati broj mobitela pa ga se moze kontaktirati putem vibera.

----------


## biba-

Par puta sam se čula s njim preko mejla, obično mi odgovori u roku od dan, dva. Probat ću opet.

----------


## biba-

Ide ko dole početkom 10.mj?

----------


## DalmaIB

> DalmalB, da li planiras vaditi jos jedanput hormone prije postupka? Ja sam svoje vadila prije vise od 3 mjeseca i dok dodje odobrenje proci ce jos vremena, a ne znam koliko friski nalazi moraju  biti.


Dr L.mi je rekao da ne moram vaditi nalaze koje imam. Samo HIV i hepatitis jer to nisam imala.
Ja sam u 5.mjesec vadila nalaze ostale.
Isto tako mi je dr.Boban rekao da računam na sredinu 10.mjeseca tako da bi mi svi nalazi trebali vrijediti, al kada jave da je stigao materijal i odobrenje pitat ću moram li ponoviti c.briseve (mislim da su oni 6mjeseci isto kao hiv i hepatitis).

Biba ja sam dr.Bobanu poslala samo jedan mail. Tada mi je dao broj i čuli smo se preko wapp-a.

----------


## KirurgijaJeLjubav

Pozdrav svim članicama!
Evo ovako. Ja sam kao solo žena dugo razmišljala i napokon prelomila ući u proces umjetne oplodnje sa 43 ( za par dana punim 43 ). Odlučila sam se za Makedoniju iz jako puno razloga. I eto bila sam na klinici tamo. Odradila ginekološki pregled i svu papirologiju. Dr. Lazarevski je bio optimističan rekavši da ultrazvučnim pregledom vidi rezerve jajnih ćelija od 7-8 i reče mi da su mi reproduktivni organi kao u 30-godišnjakinje. E sad danas sam bila kod moje ginekologice. Ona je bila nekako suzdržana. Idući tjedan trebam napraviti vađenje krvi i briseve i markere na hepatitis B i C i HIV( na hepatitis A i B sam cijepljena). Rekla mi je je jedino da se chlamidija vise ne otkriva brisem nego iz urina u Njemačkoj gdje ja živim. Inače je dr. Lazarevski tražio AMH,PRL i TSH te ove briseve. Šta očekivati ? Vaša iskustva? Šta me očekuje ?

----------


## Spring-Summer

> Dr L.mi je rekao da ne moram vaditi nalaze koje imam. Samo HIV i hepatitis jer to nisam imala.
> Ja sam u 5.mjesec vadila nalaze ostale.
> Isto tako mi je dr.Boban rekao da računam na sredinu 10.mjeseca tako da bi mi svi nalazi trebali vrijediti, al kada jave da je stigao materijal i odobrenje pitat ću moram li ponoviti c.briseve (mislim da su oni 6mjeseci isto kao hiv i hepatitis).
> 
> Biba ja sam dr.Bobanu poslala samo jedan mail. Tada mi je dao broj i čuli smo se preko wapp-a.


Hvala. Ja sam svoje vadila pocetkom 6 mjeseca. C.briseve nesto ranije. I ja cu pitati kad sve stigne sto od nalaza treba ponoviti. Samo neka sve sto brze dodje  :Smile:

----------


## Senka43

> Jel Boban na godišnjem, zna li tko?


U cetvrtak sam bila u Sistini.Bio je tu

----------


## Senka43

> Senka43 cestitam ti punooo ☺️☺️☺️
> Mi smo bili prosli tjedan u MK na konzultacijama i u 10mj idemo u postupak. Tamo sam kupila kontracepciju, triptofem i fostimon. Doktori su zbilja simpaticni i dosta te opuste, imam samo rijeci hvale za njih ☺️☺️


Srecno.A meni su tamo svi super

----------


## KirurgijaJeLjubav

Pozdrav! Nova sam na forumu i tek ulazim u cijelu priču i postupak **** izvantjelesne oplodnje. Za nekoliko dana punim 43 godine. Već sam bila u augustu u Skopju na klinici i obavila ginekološki pregled i potpisala potrebnu papirologiju. Dr. L mi reče da imam 7-8 antralnih folikula i da je to jako dobar pokazatelj. Da su mi općenito reproduktivni organi kao u 30-godišnjakinje. Sad moram ovdje kod svog ginekologa napraviti nalaze. Tražio mi je AMH,PLC, TSH, markere na HIV, hepatitis B i C, briseve isl. Šta mogu očekivati ? Kakav postupak me očekuje ?

----------


## Senka43

Cao svima.Samo da kazem da smo u cetvrtak bili u Sistini.Dr je rekao da dodjemo na ultrazvuk i konsultacije pre odlaska avionom kuci.I na UZ kaze BINGO dve bebice.Redukovao je listu tableta.Ostao Prolutex,Clexan,Dekortin jos para dana uz smanjenje doze,Cardiopirin i vitamini.Put(let) nazad protekao super.Sutra cu ovde da se prijavim mada se malo plasim sta ce mi reci o terapiji.Nadam se da je nece drasticno promeniti.Pozdravljam sve i zelim visoke bete i punoooo slatkih bebica

----------


## KirurgijaJeLjubav

Pokušavam da se uključim u temu ali ne ide. Ili moderatori ne odobravaju komentare ili ja nešto pogrešno radim

----------


## KirurgijaJeLjubav

Zašto se ne može komentirati i uključiti u diskusiju? Ne znam šta je problem da li radim nešto krivo

----------


## Kaja1976

Senka, koliko si ti dugo ostala u Skoplju?

----------


## LaraLana

> Cao svima.Samo da kazem da smo u cetvrtak bili u Sistini.Dr je rekao da dodjemo na ultrazvuk i konsultacije pre odlaska avionom kuci.I na UZ kaze BINGO dve bebice.Redukovao je listu tableta.Ostao Prolutex,Clexan,Dekortin jos para dana uz smanjenje doze,Cardiopirin i vitamini.Put(let) nazad protekao super.Sutra cu ovde da se prijavim mada se malo plasim sta ce mi reci o terapiji.Nadam se da je nece drasticno promeniti.Pozdravljam sve i zelim visoke bete i punoooo slatkih bebica


Ajme Senka blizanci  :Heart:  :Heart: 
Nikada po beti na 13 dan ne bi rekla da bi mogli biti blizanci,  jedino ako nisu bili dvodnevni embriji! Na koji dan su ti vratili embrije dvodnevne ili trodnevne?

----------


## Medo2711

> Cao svima.Samo da kazem da smo u cetvrtak bili u Sistini.Dr je rekao da dodjemo na ultrazvuk i konsultacije pre odlaska avionom kuci.I na UZ kaze BINGO dve bebice.Redukovao je listu tableta.Ostao Prolutex,Clexan,Dekortin jos para dana uz smanjenje doze,Cardiopirin i vitamini.Put(let) nazad protekao super.Sutra cu ovde da se prijavim mada se malo plasim sta ce mi reci o terapiji.Nadam se da je nece drasticno promeniti.Pozdravljam sve i zelim visoke bete i punoooo slatkih bebica


Cestitam draga❤

----------


## Senka43

> Ajme Senka blizanci 
> Nikada po beti na 13 dan ne bi rekla da bi mogli biti blizanci,  jedino ako nisu bili dvodnevni embriji! Na koji dan su ti vratili embrije dvodnevne ili trodnevne?


Ne LaraLana,to je bila moja greska.Beta je bila 4279 a ja od uzbudjenja nisam ni videla tu devetku nego samo 427 hahaa.Vracena su 2 embriona stadium blastocista.Onda sam totalno zaboravila da ovde na forumu ispravim vrednost bete i eto sad prijavljujem

----------


## Senka43

> Senka, koliko si ti dugo ostala u Skoplju?


Ja sam ovoga puta bila "na odmoru" u Portalu.12 dana pre transfera otisla i samo uzivala.Setala se,odmarala uzimala terapiju.Onda posle transfera 3 dana i otputovala kod mame u jednu susednu zemlju.I tu ostala jos 15 dana mislim i onda nazad avionom.I evo me sad gledam Veceru za 5 i odmaram se.

----------


## Inesz

> Pozdrav! Nova sam na forumu i tek ulazim u cijelu priču i postupak **** izvantjelesne oplodnje. Za nekoliko dana punim 43 godine. Već sam bila u augustu u Skopju na klinici i obavila ginekološki pregled i potpisala potrebnu papirologiju. Dr. L mi reče da imam 7-8 antralnih folikula i da je to jako dobar pokazatelj. Da su mi općenito reproduktivni organi kao u 30-godišnjakinje. Sad moram ovdje kod svog ginekologa napraviti nalaze. Tražio mi je AMH,PLC, TSH, markere na HIV, hepatitis B i C, briseve isl. Šta mogu očekivati ? Kakav postupak me očekuje ?


KirurgijaJeLjubav, 

Dobro došla na Rodin forum i sretno u postupku!

Prvi postovi novih korisnika se moderiraju, pojave se javno tek nakon što ih pregleda i odobri osoblje foruma. 
Molim te, obrati pažnju na činjenicu da u zajednici ljudi koji ostvaruju roditeljstvo uz postupke izvantjelesne oplodnje u Hrvatskoj ne koristimo izraz "umjetna oplodnja". U redu je napisati: medicinski pomognuta oplodnja, izvantjelesna oplodnja, IVF. 

Izraz "umjetna oplodnja" u Hrvatskoj se često kod šireg kruga ljudi koristi kolokvijalno i rekla bih radi nepoznavanja problematike. I to nije problem uopće. 

Problem za zajednicu ljudi koji trebaju IVF u Hrvatskoj je to da se izraz "umjetna oplodnja" namjerno potencira kod određenih grupa koje se protive IVF-u i u biti traže zabranu tih postupaka (crkvene strukture, udruge povezane sa KC, neke desno orijentirane političke grupacije). 

Koristeći izraz "umjetna oplodnja" ove grupacije šire negativne stavove i mišljenja prema ljudima koji trebaju IVF kao nemoralnima, a prema djeci iz postupaka IVF-a kao manje vrijednima, "umjetnima").

Iako u biti zadrti protivnici IVF-a u Hrvatskoj predstavljaju društvenu manjinu, mogu biti glasni i ponekad moćni do razine da utječu na zakon koji regulira IVF postupke. (npr. u Hrvatskoj je od 2009.- 2012. godine bio na snazi zakon koji je zabranjivao zamrzavanje zametaka i dozvoljavao oplodnju samo tri jajne stanice po jednom ciklusu stimulacije jajnika)

Ulagivanje i povlađivanje vladajućih struktura protivnicima IVF-a rezultira činjenicom da i u 2021. parovi iz Hrvatske koji trebaju donaciju spolnih stanica idu na postupke u inozemstvo iako je donacija dozvoljena. Također, iz istih razloga, u zakonu stoji odredba po kojoj je ženama bez partnera i ženama u istospolnim vezama zabranjen IVF pa su te žene naprosto prisiljene ići na postupke u inozemstvo.

Nadam se da razumiješ zašto je zajednici ljudi koja se na ovom forumu okuplja oko teme izvantjelesne oplodnje, oplodnje doniranim spolnim stanicama, IVF-a za lezbijke i samice, u većini neugodno čitati o "umjetnoj oplodnji".


Imaš dobar broj antralnih folikula i moguće očuvanju rezervu jajnih stanica u jajnicima (dobar AMH).
Super je da su ti reproduktivni organi zdravi. Ali, ulaziš u 43. godinu kada je većina jajnih stanica kromosomski abnormalna i značajno smanjuje izglede za rođenje djeteta. Jesu li te o tome informirali kod konzultacija i pregleda u Sistini?

----------


## Inesz

Senka, čestitam i sretno do kraja!
Sretno svim ženama!
Medo, kako napreduje kod tebe?

 :Heart:

----------


## Senka43

> Senka, čestitam i sretno do kraja!
> Sretno svim ženama!
> Medo, kako napreduje kod tebe?


Hvaallaa❤

----------


## LF2

Očito je prošla godina bila stresna i za nas i za osoblje po klinikama, ali zato ova je pun pogodak, vidim samo se nizaju lijepe vijesti.
KirurgijaJeLjubav, jel ideš na donaciju ili?
Slažem se sa ovim što ti je Inesz napisala vezano za jajne stanice (i ostalo). Kod mene uvijek sve super, ko curica, ali eto, jajne stanice kromosomski abnormalne.

----------


## LF2

Senka43, Cardiopirin je umjesto Aspirina ili?

----------


## Senka43

> Senka43, Cardiopirin je umjesto Aspirina ili?


Od prvog postupka imam Cardiopirin tako da nisam nikad uzimala Aspirin u okviru terapije

----------


## Medo2711

> Senka, čestitam i sretno do kraja!
> Sretno svim ženama!
> Medo, kako napreduje kod tebe?


Evo usla u 9 tt,u petak imam pregled.Sad obavljam klasicne pretrage.I muci me jako mucnine i slabost.❤

----------


## Senka43

> Evo usla u 9 tt,u petak imam pregled.Sad obavljam klasicne pretrage.I muci me jako mucnine i slabost.❤


Medo,srecno❤

----------


## Medo2711

> Medo,srecno❤


Hvala i tebi❤❤

----------


## KirurgijaJeLjubav

Draga Inesz hvala na iscrpnom odgovoru. 
O oprosti nije mi bila namjera nikoga povrijediti korištenjem pogrešnog izraza. Kao sto si i sama rekla to je ono kolokvijalni uvriježeni izraz pa je i meni valjda kao takav nekako ostao u upotrebi.
Moram se korigirati. I sama pripadam manjinskoj grupi. I živim u Njemačkoj koja isto tako ima stroge zakone kao i Hrvatska. Tako da mi je poznata terminologija. 
Ja sam danas bila tu kod svoje ginekologinje da napravim nalaze koje je tražio dr. Lazarevski.

I onda očekujem dalje uputstvo kad dobijem nalaze. Ne nije mi ništa rekao vezano za kromosomske abnormalnosti jajnih ćelija u mojim godinama. Dapače sam se i sama iznenadila da je bio tako optimističan. Zato i ne znam šta dalje mogu očekivati

----------


## KirurgijaJeLjubav

Zasad na donaciju spermatozoida. Čekam nalaze hormona da budu gotovi u ponedjeljak pa ćemo vidjeti šta kaže dr.Lazarevski

----------


## Riba245

Bok cure,

Ja sam ovdje nova i trenutno sam u Makedoniji, čekam ponedjeljak kad bi trebao biti transfer (donirana j.s., postupak preko HZZO-a).
Dobila sam hrpu lijekova koje uzimam do daljnjeg pa da ne kupujem zalihe u Skoplju, jel mi može tko potvrditi što od sljedećeg mogu nabaviti u Hr-Zg ili Slo eventualno:
- Clexan 40 mg injekcije
- Prolutrex 25 mg injekcije

Ako se mogu nabaviti u Hr, jel idu na recept ili kupujemo?

Hvala

----------


## Medo2711

> Bok cure,
> 
> Ja sam ovdje nova i trenutno sam u Makedoniji, čekam ponedjeljak kad bi trebao biti transfer (donirana j.s., postupak preko HZZO-a).
> Dobila sam hrpu lijekova koje uzimam do daljnjeg pa da ne kupujem zalihe u Skoplju, jel mi može tko potvrditi što od sljedećeg mogu nabaviti u Hr-Zg ili Slo eventualno:
> - Clexan 40 mg injekcije
> - Prolutrex 25 mg injekcije
> 
> Ako se mogu nabaviti u Hr, jel idu na recept ili kupujemo?
> 
> Hvala


Sretno ti zelim.Najbolje kupi dolje u Mk jel je najjeftinije kod njih.To nejde nista na recept na zalost.Samo estrofemi,utrogestan i decaptil.Clexane mozes dobiti jedino ako imas dokazanu trombozu ili obiteljska dijagnoza.Onda komisija odobrava.

----------


## Riba245

Hvala puno  :Smile:  
Clexane ću dobiti onda na HZZO. 
A Prolutex ću kupiti za 10ak dana, do bete. 

Sretno svima...

----------


## Senka43

Riba,srecno i sve najbolje

----------


## KirurgijaJeLjubav

Drage moje. Evo ja dobih moje nalaze. Pa ovako TSH je 2,51, AMH 3,8, Prolactin 427. Brisevi na gonoreju, mycoplasmu, ureaplazmu, trichomonas vaginalis, herpes simplex i chlamidiju su negativni. Moja ginekologica je jednim brisom uradila nalaz na sve ovo gore navedeno. Međutim sad mi dr. L. traži dodatno bris vagine i grlica maternice na općenito sve bakterije. Malo sam iznervirana jer to nije bilo navedeno u pismu i sad moram ponovo da se ubjeđujem sa ginekologicom zašto mi to treba. I to usporava cijelu proceduru. Bilo bi lakše da je odmah napisao pa bi se uradilo kad i ovo gore navedeno. Ali sad šta je tu je. Ja sam sretna da su ovi nalazi sada takvi kakvi su jako dobri. Moja doktorica je rekla da jedino u slučaju da dođe do trudnoće da moram piti L-Thyroxin 25 jer je TSH u trudnoći dozvoljen izmedju 1-2. Uglavnom još nemam protokol i još ne znam šta dalje. Kakva su vaša iskustva ? Sa AMH i Prolactinom u mojim godinama? Sa hormonima štitnjače ?

----------


## Medo2711

> Drage moje. Evo ja dobih moje nalaze. Pa ovako TSH je 2,51, AMH 3,8, Prolactin 427. Brisevi na gonoreju, mycoplasmu, ureaplazmu, trichomonas vaginalis, herpes simplex i chlamidiju su negativni. Moja ginekologica je jednim brisom uradila nalaz na sve ovo gore navedeno. Međutim sad mi dr. L. traži dodatno bris vagine i grlica maternice na općenito sve bakterije. Malo sam iznervirana jer to nije bilo navedeno u pismu i sad moram ponovo da se ubjeđujem sa ginekologicom zašto mi to treba. I to usporava cijelu proceduru. Bilo bi lakše da je odmah napisao pa bi se uradilo kad i ovo gore navedeno. Ali sad šta je tu je. Ja sam sretna da su ovi nalazi sada takvi kakvi su jako dobri. Moja doktorica je rekla da jedino u slučaju da dođe do trudnoće da moram piti L-Thyroxin 25 jer je TSH u trudnoći dozvoljen izmedju 1-2. Uglavnom još nemam protokol i još ne znam šta dalje. Kakva su vaša iskustva ? Sa AMH i Prolactinom u mojim godinama? Sa hormonima štitnjače ?


Inace se rade brisevi sa 4 stapica posebno.Ovo prvi put cujem.Jer svaki stapic razlicit.Tsh ti je ti je uredu.Meni rekla dr da je granica 2.5.Sad moze u trudnoci bujati ali i netreba.Ako ostanes trudna nakon 6 tt se vadi stitnjaca.Amh ti je malo nizak ali imas sanse da dobis 1 do 2 dobre stanice.Prolaktiv ti je uredu.Sretno ti zelim

----------


## KirurgijaJeLjubav

Izvini Medo ne znam da li si medicinske struke ali ove izjave su mi tvoje onako malo žešće nekompetentne. Recimo ja sam i sama medicinar i znam ponešto. Moj AMH je extra dobar po riječima moje ginekologice. Druga stvar TSH je u trudnoći dozvoljen od 1-2. U tome slučaju se uzima L-Thyroxin 25. Čak se uzima i prije samog začeća. A sto se tiče briseva ovdje postoji metoda kojom laboratorij putem jednog brisa može napraviti nalaz na sve ovo gore sto sam navela.

----------


## biba-

Da se javim....napokon dobila termin za 6.10. Vidim da nema aviona za 5.10. ...

----------


## Medo2711

> Izvini Medo ne znam da li si medicinske struke ali ove izjave su mi tvoje onako malo žešće nekompetentne. Recimo ja sam i sama medicinar i znam ponešto. Moj AMH je extra dobar po riječima moje ginekologice. Druga stvar TSH je u trudnoći dozvoljen od 1-2. U tome slučaju se uzima L-Thyroxin 25. Čak se uzima i prije samog začeća. A sto se tiče briseva ovdje postoji metoda kojom laboratorij putem jednog brisa može napraviti nalaz na sve ovo gore sto sam navela.


Ako sve znas mi ti tu nismo bas potrebne posto si medicinski radnik.Amh 3.8 da je exstra.Neznam sta bi rekla na to.Imas dr.njemu sve saljes i javljas se.Ako ne zelis savjete u grupi.

----------


## KirurgijaJeLjubav

> Ako sve znas mi ti tu nismo bas potrebne posto si medicinski radnik.Amh 3.8 da je exstra.Neznam sta bi rekla na to.Imas dr.njemu sve saljes i javljas se.Ako ne zelis savjete u grupi.


Ja sam očekivala konstruktivan savjet a ne neko demoralisanje. Nisam također ni nerealna. Oboje doktora - moja ginekologinja koja me godinama vodi i dr. Lazarevski su mi rekli da imam rezervu od 7-8 antralnih folikula i dobru rezervu jajnih celija i da je to iznenađujuće dobro za moje godine. AMH nalaz je to i potvrdio. Naravno da vise vjerujem dvoje ginekologa nego nekome ko je samo pacijent kao i ja.
I mislim da bi se ovdje ljudi trebali međusobno podržavati a ne jedni drugima otežavati.
Meni bi vise pomoglo kad bih znala kakvi su protokoli, koliko traju, koja vrsta terapije je uobičajena isl. Takva iskustva bi mi pomogla. A koliko jajnih celija ću dobiti prilikom punktacije isl i to zavisi od puno faktora. Pa i od terapije.
Ja sad moram još ponovo napraviti dva dodatna brisa- bris vagine i grlica maternice na sve bakterije i ako bude negativan onda protokol.

----------


## KirurgijaJeLjubav

Evo da dopunim malo ovaj moj post. Kod mene je vrijednost AMH izražen ovako 3.8 mikrograma /L (nema taj znak nažalost na tipkovnici) a taj broj se množi sa 7.14 i dobija se vrijednost u pmol/L. Tada dobijem brojku od 27. Sto mu ga dođe zadovoljavajuća plodnost. Nadam se *♀️

----------


## Rominka

KirurgijaJeLjubav dobro dosla, i nadasve zelim da sto prije ostanes trbusasta i sve ti protekne dosadno do kraja. Kako se Inesz referirala na izraz umjetne, ja bih ti skrenula paznju na “ton” komunikacije. Naime, Medo ti je samo zeljela pomoci, iz svog iskustva i iskustva nase, ne tako male zajednice. Nebitno je jesi li ti medicinar ili smo mi svi medicinske struke, svaka od nas ima svoje iskustvo koje dijeli.

No, da ne duljim previse, u prvim nalazima nisi napisala u kojoj jedinici je izrazen AMH pa kako je to ostalo neizreceno, prihvatit ces da je svaka od nas po svom iskustvu mogla donijeti zakljucak. A druga cinjenica su godine, br antralaca. Treca stvar, kad vec kazes da si medicinske struke, molim te prihvati da ti nijedna od nas ne moze dati konktretan savjet vezano uz protokol jer sam protokol ovisi o mnogo faktora - tvojim nalazima, pristupu dr, tvojoj reakciji koja se iz dana u dan moze mijenjati. I upravo tu uskacemo sve mi sa nasim iskustvima. Neke su imale duge protokole, neke kratke, neke su aspiraciju js imale ranije u ciklusu, neke kasnije, nekima vracaju trodnevne dok nekima blastociste, ranije/kasnije….znaci mali milijun faktora koji nisu fiksni i vrlo su varijabilni. 
ono sto je odlicno u cijeloj situaciji kod tebe jest, a zaista sam takav dojam stekla, da si svjesna godina, i da imas veliko povjerenje u svoju ginekologicu i dr. To povjerenje i komunikacija ti je na kraju najbitnije jer oni te vode kroz postupak.
Zao mi je da ti gin nije odmah odradila briseve kako spada, no svo zlo s time. Ponovit ces i znati da je sve ok, nadam se. Sto se TSH tice nisu svi skloni davati tek tako terapiju. Ne reagira svaki organizam jednako. Ja npr imam hashimoto pa smo tijekom trudnoce jednom korigirali lijek, jer, eto cuda nikad mi bolje nije stitnjaca radila nego u trudnoci. 
Uglavnom, tu smo za iskustva i pitanja i nedoumice  :Smile:

----------


## branca_i

Slažem se sa svim sto je Rominka napisala, sa svakom riječi. 
Tu smo da se bodrimo i kad mozemo pomognemo savjetom i iskustvom. 

Medo2711, saljem  :Kiss:  ....i iščekujem dalje samo pozitivu i da nas obavještavaš kako bebica napreduje.

----------


## Medo2711

Sve je uredu i slazem se sa Rominka.Jako si to lijepo napisala i obajasnila.Ako trazimo neki savjet oko necega onda dobro objasnimo i napisemo tocne informacije.Oko protokola dobit ces od doktora.Ali ako te drugo sta zanima pitas.Ja se ispricavam ako sam nekog povrijedila necim ali nije bila namjera.Tebi KIRURGIJAJE LJUBAV zelim srecu i da sto prije uspijes.

----------


## Medo2711

> Slažem se sa svim sto je Rominka napisala, sa svakom riječi. 
> Tu smo da se bodrimo i kad mozemo pomognemo savjetom i iskustvom. 
> 
> Medo2711, saljem  ....i iščekujem dalje samo pozitivu i da nas obavještavaš kako bebica napreduje.


Hvala,evo usla vec u 10tt jos ne vjerujem.Bila na pregledu beba skolski napreduje.Napokon su mi se smirile mucnine.❤...javljaj kad kreces u nove pobjede.

----------


## Senka43

Cure pozdrav svima.Ja sam u 7.nedelji i juce i danas muka s komadicima crinone gela koji ispadaju iz mene.Srce mi se spustilo u petu.Ja zivim u Svedskoj i kad sam prijavila trudnocu zvali me na "informativni" razgovor s med.sestrom koja ce da vodi trudnocu,pogledala papire i UZ iz Sistine,upisala lekove koje uzimam.Zakazala mi ultrazvuk tek za 01/11 a naknadno poslala sms da cu sresti ginekologa 07/10 da popricamo o terapiji.Dr M iz Sistine se zacudio da me nisu pogledali na UZ odmah i za ovo oko crinone kaze da mirujem i uzimam vitamine kako mi je prepisao.Crinone mi skracuje zivot vec par puta.I da ja nemam nikave mucnine jos uvek.Jedino kad udjem u prodavnicu osecam neku nelagodu u zelucu.Pozdravljam sve posebno starije clanice foruma koje uvek nadju vremena da daju savet i pruze podrsku❤

----------


## Medo2711

> Cure pozdrav svima.Ja sam u 7.nedelji i juce i danas muka s komadicima crinone gela koji ispadaju iz mene.Srce mi se spustilo u petu.Ja zivim u Svedskoj i kad sam prijavila trudnocu zvali me na "informativni" razgovor s med.sestrom koja ce da vodi trudnocu,pogledala papire i UZ iz Sistine,upisala lekove koje uzimam.Zakazala mi ultrazvuk tek za 01/11 a naknadno poslala sms da cu sresti ginekologa 07/10 da popricamo o terapiji.Dr M iz Sistine se zacudio da me nisu pogledali na UZ odmah i za ovo oko crinone kaze da mirujem i uzimam vitamine kako mi je prepisao.Crinone mi skracuje zivot vec par puta.I da ja nemam nikave mucnine jos uvek.Jedino kad udjem u prodavnicu osecam neku nelagodu u zelucu.Pozdravljam sve posebno starije clanice foruma koje uvek nadju vremena da daju savet i pruze podrsku❤


Dali mozes ici kod privatnika?Kod nas se trudnoca gleda u 6 ili 7 tt i onda svakih 4 tjedna je pregled.I napocetku se vade brisevi,urin,krv,tsh i secer.Po meni je to malo kasno za uzv.Ja sam vec 4 pregleda obavila sad sam 10 tt.Probaj otici privatniku da vidi dal je sve uredu.To ispadanja,to je isto kod Utrogestona.Dok ne vidis nekakvo smeckanje je uredu.Tebi dr bas prepisao Crinone gel?

----------


## Rominka

> Cure pozdrav svima.Ja sam u 7.nedelji i juce i danas muka s komadicima crinone gela koji ispadaju iz mene.Srce mi se spustilo u petu.Ja zivim u Svedskoj i kad sam prijavila trudnocu zvali me na "informativni" razgovor s med.sestrom koja ce da vodi trudnocu,pogledala papire i UZ iz Sistine,upisala lekove koje uzimam.Zakazala mi ultrazvuk tek za 01/11 a naknadno poslala sms da cu sresti ginekologa 07/10 da popricamo o terapiji.Dr M iz Sistine se zacudio da me nisu pogledali na UZ odmah i za ovo oko crinone kaze da mirujem i uzimam vitamine kako mi je prepisao.Crinone mi skracuje zivot vec par puta.I da ja nemam nikave mucnine jos uvek.Jedino kad udjem u prodavnicu osecam neku nelagodu u zelucu.Pozdravljam sve posebno starije clanice foruma koje uvek nadju vremena da daju savet i pruze podrsku❤


Senka, ne brini zbog Crinone gela. On nije kao utrogestan pa se ne uspije sav apsorbirati pa ti znaju grudvice ispadati, to je sasvim normalno. Mozes i sama svakih nekoliko dana povaditi visak slobodno. Svedski gin ne prakticiraju previse uzv ako je trudnoca uredna i ok. Meni osobno je to ok. No ako bi ti bila mirnija pokusaj pronaci privatnika, ako postoji takva opcija, kod kojega bi mogla otici na konzultacije. Iako, deseti mj ti nije daleko pa mozes tada s dr pokusati dogovoriti sve.

----------


## Senka43

Cure hvala za podrsku i savete.Zvala sam kazu to je od Crinone i ne treba brinuti jer da je nesto drugo,ne daj BOZE,do sad bi krenulo obilno krvarenje.
Medo,kao sto Riminka kaze,ne praktikuju cest UZ.Svega 2-3 puta za celu trudnocu.Imaju specifican zdravstveni sistem u svim oblastima.Uradili su mi tsh,secer i hemoglobin na prvom razgovoru i rezultati su u redu.Par puta sam isla u toalet i nema nikakvih ostataka.Ne preostaje mi nista drugo nego da pratim situaciju....

----------


## Medo2711

> Cure hvala za podrsku i savete.Zvala sam kazu to je od Crinone i ne treba brinuti jer da je nesto drugo,ne daj BOZE,do sad bi krenulo obilno krvarenje.
> Medo,kao sto Riminka kaze,ne praktikuju cest UZ.Svega 2-3 puta za celu trudnocu.Imaju specifican zdravstveni sistem u svim oblastima.Uradili su mi tsh,secer i hemoglobin na prvom razgovoru i rezultati su u redu.Par puta sam isla u toalet i nema nikakvih ostataka.Ne preostaje mi nista drugo nego da pratim situaciju....


Barem meni bi bilo stresno da neznam sta se desava.Pogotovo mi koje se vodimo rizicne trudnoce.Ja kad sam uzimala crinone gel znam da mi je dosta kasno znalo ispasti komadi.Isto mi je bilo i sa utrogestanima kad sam uzima veliku dozu nije se to stiglo sve otopiti.Znam sa sam uloske mjenjala po cijele dane..da izludis.Super da su ti nalazi krvi dobre.Sretno❤

----------


## LF2

Senka, najgori su prvi tjedni naših trudnoća, sve će biti u redu. Znam da si u strahu i svašta ti prolazi kroz glavu i da ovom čekanju nikad kraja. Ti u ovom trenutku ne možeš ništa osim probati ne živcirati puno i ne naprezati. Ja sam sa 6+1 tjedana prokrvarila i na kraju sve bilo u redu. Prvo tromjesečje si najviše u strahu. Još sam morala ležati 5 tjedana, krevet - WC...sjećam se da sam dane brojila, na onoj aplikaciji gledala koja smo sad veličina bebe (voćka). Brzo će proći prvo tromjesečje i bit će puno lakše kad će se beba tu i tamo javiti u trbuhu.
Ovo s gelom, kako su ti cure rekle, normalno je.

----------


## Senka43

> Senka, najgori su prvi tjedni naših trudnoća, sve će biti u redu. Znam da si u strahu i svašta ti prolazi kroz glavu i da ovom čekanju nikad kraja. Ti u ovom trenutku ne možeš ništa osim probati ne živcirati puno i ne naprezati. Ja sam sa 6+1 tjedana prokrvarila i na kraju sve bilo u redu. Prvo tromjesečje si najviše u strahu. Još sam morala ležati 5 tjedana, krevet - WC...sjećam se da sam dane brojila, na onoj aplikaciji gledala koja smo sad veličina bebe (voćka). Brzo će proći prvo tromjesečje i bit će puno lakše kad će se beba tu i tamo javiti u trbuhu.
> Ovo s gelom, kako su ti cure rekle, normalno je.


Draga LF i ja uglavnom lezim.Malo prosetam zbog cirkulacije i spremim nesto za jelo i to je to(kad sam bila kod med.sestre ovde rekla mi da nastavim da vezbam u teretani hahaha.Ja sva u soku kazem joj da mi ne pada napamet a ona meni nema potrebe da mirujem nego da sam aktivna.Dr M iz Sistine mi je preporucio mirovanje i ja se toga pridrzavam).Ujutru u 6 otvaraju telefonske linije na klinici pa cu zvati i pokusati da dobijem termin.Ovo mi se vec desilo nakon transfera dok sam cekala betu al stvori se neki neugodan osecaj i strah.Hvala ti puno LF i sve najbolje❤

----------


## LF2

Da se nadovežem na postove sa laboratorijskim vrijednostima nalaza i komentiranje istih. 
Ja sam osoba koja radi konkretno TE nalaze i kada se već pišu vrijednosti i traži mišljenje, obavezno napisati mjerne jedinice i  metodom kojom je nalaz rađen jer imunokemijske pretrage (hormoni, tumorski markeri....) ne uvjetuju svi iste referentne vrijednosti nego ovisi o metodi kojom su rađene. Ili napisati i referentne vrijednosti.
Zato i je preporuka da se sve imunokemijske pretrage koje kontrolirate redovito rade u jednom laboratoriju.
Dok biokemijske pretrage (jetrene probe, GUK, kolesterol, željezo.....) imaju iste referentne vrijednosti koje određuje biokemijska komora, odnosno svugdje i u svakom laboratoriju su iste. 

A mi ovdje ne da pričamo o različitim laboratorijima nego i o različitim državama.

----------


## biba-

cure, ima li koga u skopju drugi tjedan?

----------


## Kosuta364

Drage Makedonke,
nakon neuspješnog i nažalost zadnjeg postupka u Makedoniji ostalo mi je nekoliko kutija Prolutex-a i Impryl-a pa ako nekome treba neka se javi.

----------


## LaraLana

Joj svako malo pa pogledam dal ima kakvih novosti.
Ajmo cure....vrijeme je za još jednu trudnoću  :Heart:

----------


## LaraLana

> Drage Makedonke,
> nakon neuspješnog i nažalost zadnjeg postupka u Makedoniji ostalo mi je nekoliko kutija Prolutex-a i Impryl-a pa ako nekome treba neka se javi.


Jako mi je žao zbog neuspjeha   :Sad: 
Kako nemaš još mogućnost pisanja privatnih poruka biti će potrebno mailom se dogovoriti oko preuzimanja.
Javit će se već sigurno netko da mu treba.

----------


## sushi

> cure, ima li koga u skopju drugi tjedan?


ja bih trebala biti dolje drugi tjedan...u postupku, ako sve bude ok  :Smile:

----------


## biba-

> ja bih trebala biti dolje drugi tjedan...u postupku, ako sve bude ok


Ajme  :Smile: 
Ja idem ponedjeljak,  vraćam se u srijedu. Ako bude prilike za kavu, tu sam

----------


## sushi

> Ajme 
> Ja idem ponedjeljak,  vraćam se u srijedu. Ako bude prilike za kavu, tu sam


i ja bih u pon trebala biti tamo! u klinici..  :Smile:  
javi mi kontakt u inbox ako želiš

----------


## Riba245

Žao mi je Košuta.
Isto stanje i kod mene

----------


## Tinca18

> Drage Makedonke,
> nakon neuspješnog i nažalost zadnjeg postupka u Makedoniji ostalo mi je nekoliko kutija Prolutex-a i Impryl-a pa ako nekome treba neka se javi.


Draga Kosuta, 
Jako mi je zao zbog neuspjesnog postupka. 
Ako jos imas prolutex ja bi trebala. 
Moj mail je martina.tusek18@gmail.com 
Hvala

----------


## LF2

Da li mi netko može reći cijenu postupka donacije spermatozoida. I otprilike na to još stimulacija. Žena samica, za prijateljicu pitam.
Da li samice mogu preko HZZO-a ako imaju dijagnozu.
I da li u Pragu isto rade to kod žena samica.
Nemojte se ljutiti, znam da ste o tome pisali i da sam čitala ali zaboravila sam.

----------


## LaraLana

LF u Pragu nije dozvoljeno raditi postupak samicama. 
Da, hzzo pokriva za Mk postupak ako postoji dijagnoza. 
Cijena spermatozoida je oko 3000 eura bar bila do nedavno  tako da nek se jave cure ako je poskupilo. 
Postupak je poskupio, ivf postupak je bio 1750 eura a sada je čini mi se Mia napisala nedavno oko 2100.
Znači ivf stimulirani. 
Koliko je polustimulirani/blagostimirani i prirodni to ne znam.
U moje vrijeme je prirodni bio oko 800 eura...2014-te.

Evo nadam se da sam dala neke korisne informacije a ako sam negdje pogriješila neka me cure isprave koje su sada u postupku jer poskupljuju oni svako malo.

----------


## LaraLana

A stimulacija ti ovisi o nalazima i uzv po antralnim folikulima.....može biti od 1000 do 2000 eura.

----------


## LaraLana

Skupo je....znači materijal sjeme 3000 eura, ivf 2100 i stimulacija da je najjeftinije 1000 eura zajedno je ovo samo 6100 eura bez odlaska dole, bez prvog pregleda, bez psihologa, bez javnog bilježnika, bez taksija, bez prenoćišta i bez ikakvih nalaza hormona itd. Ima toga još.
Ja se dobro sjećam da je meni za prvi postupak otišlo 8000 eura. Ali ja sam nalaze sve što mi je trebalo radila privatno i bila sam dole ukupno 14 dana u prvom postupku.
Znači to je cijena od prvog odlaska dole i obavljanja i kupnje materijala pa odlaska po drugi put u postupak. Letila sam avionom.
Tad je nešto jeftiniji bio materijal spermatozoida i ivf postupak.

A da, s tim da treba računati da ako bude imala embrija za smrznuti da se i to plaća....istina prva godina je jeftinija a kasnije je čini mi se oko 650 eura godina.
Materijal spermatozoidi se isto plaća čuvanje...

Zato kažem ima toga ihoho se nabere:/

----------


## LaraLana

Spermatozoidi znači tad kad ih kupiš ta godina se ne plaća naravno...kad prođe godina od kupnje ili dolaska materijala zaboravila sam onda se plaća. Zaboravila sam točno koliko jer davno je to bilo već ali isto tako nekako oko 500 eura.

----------


## LF2

Hvala ti  :Kiss:

----------


## LF2

Rekla sam joj da računa skuplje jer si ti bila prije 6 godina.
Hvala ti puno. Ti si mrak. Ali stvarno  :Wink:

----------


## Iva83

Drage moje curke,evo da vam se javim nakon dugog vremena.
Jucer sam se vratila iz Mk,u srijedu sam imala Fet,ovaj put je islo na prirodni ciklus,vracene su dvije petodnevne blastice,sad ide ono najgore iscekivanje.
Cure vi koje sad idete zelim vam punooo srece ❤

----------


## LaraLana

> Rekla sam joj da računa skuplje jer si ti bila prije 6 godina.
> Hvala ti puno. Ti si mrak. Ali stvarno


 :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## LaraLana

> Drage moje curke,evo da vam se javim nakon dugog vremena.
> Jucer sam se vratila iz Mk,u srijedu sam imala Fet,ovaj put je islo na prirodni ciklus,vracene su dvije petodnevne blastice,sad ide ono najgore iscekivanje.
> Cure vi koje sad idete zelim vam punooo srece ❤


Iva sretno i da ovaj put bude uspješno  :fige:

----------


## Iva83

Hvala LaraLana ❤
Da se nadovezem na tvoj post prije,ja kad sam prosle godine dobila materijal,odmah sam tu godinu morala platiti 830 eura,a na pocetku su govorili kako se prva godina cuvanja neplaca,al eto sve mjenjaju

----------


## branca_i

Ja sam platila oko 800 eura zamrzavanje embrija za 1 godinu. A spermatozoidi su prvu godinu bili zamrznuti bez plaćanja, s tim da su nam napomenuli da se kasnije placa oko 300 eura 1 godina. Tako da sad ocekujem da cu morat platit jer je prosla ta prva godina. Embrije smo kroz godinu dana sve "vratili", tako da ako bude opet za zamrzavanje iz novog postupka ceka nas novih 800 eura. Sve u svemu nije malo..... 

Cure, dajte mi kakav prijedlog za smjestaj za duže....Aleksandar Palace mi je preskup za vise dana, a Portal bi zaobisla ako ikako mogu....Evroset mi se ucinio ok zbog bilizine, ali nemaju net....Stan u kojem smo bili prvi put 12 dana je nazalost zauzet...Ako ste bile u kakvom stanu da je ok dajte savjet...

----------


## LaraLana

Ja cure sad više njih zbilja ništa ne kužim osim da moram ali moram napisati da im je ovo sve neozbiljno!!!

Iva je znači morala platiti odmah čuvanje materijala spermatozoida a branca nije platila. 

Cure svakako ih sve pitajte prije već idete u postupke i bilo bi dobro da to stave na papir što su vam rekli eto koliko košta jer ovo zbilja nije u redu.
Jedni plaćaju drugi ne.
Ja bi to čak osobno rekla u razgovoru kad se bude pričalo o cijenama pogotovo vi nove cure možete reći da je par ili cura samica već bila kod njih i da se njima ili njoj to i to nije naplatilo a sad se naplaćuje. To uvijek možete reći i da želite zadržati za sebe tko je to.
Pa nema svatko viška 800 eura da nosi sa sobom, što je njima  :gaah:

----------


## Iva83

Branca_i mi smo imali privatno smjestaj,obadva puta smo bili kod istih ljudi i ok je,uredno,ima wifi,mi smo isli svojim autom pa smo do bolnice imali nekih 10-tak minuta ,ljudi su super, villa re3ca tako se zove apartman i nama su sada naplatili 25 eura ,a taxi je isto spram kod nas jeftin,al tocno koliko to ti neznam

----------


## Iva83

LaraLana,jako neodgovorno od njih ,al nemas izbora,ja sam im uplatila prosli put kad sam dosla kuci 
Fet sam sad platila 485 eura,znam da je netko nedavno pitao

----------


## branca_i

Iva83, hvala za info za smjestaj. Pogledat cu obavezno.

Znaci vi ste odmah prvu godinu platili 300 eura za zamrzavanje spermatozoida i 800 eura zamrzavanje embrija? Jos nitko nije do sad spominjao da je placao za spermatozoide prvu godinu. To da se ne placa prva godina nam je Boban naveo u prvom mailu i poslije kad smo rješavali dokumentaciju, psihologa, j. biljeznika. 
A cijena FET-a je i nama bila tolika oba puta. Kod donacija jajnih stanica cijena FET-a je veća, ali oni zamrzavanje plaćaju dosta manje. Tako sam ja shvatila na kraju.

----------


## Iva83

Mozda sam se krivo izrazila,sve zajedno smo platili 800eura,zato me je to iznenadilo,jer znam da su svi govorili da se neplaca ,a i sam Boban mi je to rekao,da bi taj dan ispalo drugacije,dosli u sobu donjeli papire da potpisem i to je to,ja govorim kako su rekli da se neplaca,kaze krivo ste vi to razumjeli

----------


## branca_i

Tih 800 eura se odnosilo samo na embrije, kao kod nas. Ali sve u svemu nije malo. Posebno kad je u drugim zemljama zamrzavanje duplo jeftinije. Mi smo imali 5 embrija za zamrznut, ali kad netko ima 1 pa mora platiti 800 eura, ufff...

Pogledala sam upravo villu re3ca, predobro izgleda. Iva83, hvala ti punoooo na savjetu!  :Wink:  I naravno, sretnooooo ovaj put!!! Da nam javis veeeliku betu!  :Heart:

----------


## Iva83

Ma nema na cemu ,hvala ti ❤

----------


## Iva83

Sve ti je blizu,trgovine,do znamenitosti do centra imas mozda pola sata setnje,za testiranje isto imas tu u ulici labaratorij

----------


## Senka43

> Iva83, hvala za info za smjestaj. Pogledat cu obavezno.
> 
> Znaci vi ste odmah prvu godinu platili 300 eura za zamrzavanje spermatozoida i 800 eura zamrzavanje embrija? Jos nitko nije do sad spominjao da je placao za spermatozoide prvu godinu. To da se ne placa prva godina nam je Boban naveo u prvom mailu i poslije kad smo rješavali dokumentaciju, psihologa, j. biljeznika. 
> A cijena FET-a je i nama bila tolika oba puta. Kod donacija jajnih stanica cijena FET-a je veća, ali oni zamrzavanje plaćaju dosta manje. Tako sam ja shvatila na kraju.


Kad god je moj muz ostavio "materijal" da se zamrzne placali smo 300 eura za godinu dana i to odmah.To nije ulazilo u onih 6300 eura koliko je kostao postupak bez pregleda,terapije,analiza...Transfer je kostao prethodnih puta negde 1700 i nesto eura a poslednji put 2000 tako da prelazi pocetnu cenu od 6300

----------


## Lucy10

Drage devojke,
Nova sam na forumu ali vas redovno pratim i dugujem veeeliku zahvalnost. 
Puno mi je pomogao forum, najpre da se odlučim za donaciju u Skoplju (ženski materijal) a potom i da izaberem Sistinu. 
Mi finansiramo sami i trenutno smo u fazi čekanja odobrenja njihovog ministarstva i materijala. Malo me iznenađuju ove informacije o novim cenama

----------


## LF2

Po meni bi FET i čuvanje embrija trebalo biti ista cijena. Ili ima veze da li je donacija spermija ili j.s.? Embrij je embrij i u jednom i u drugom slučaju, zamrzavanje je isto ili? 
Drugo je čuvanje spermatozoida ili npr.jajnih stanica. To su dva različita materijala pa se ne bi petljala u cijenu. Ali FET je FET, embrij je embrij, bez obzira da li je donacija j.s ili spermatozoida.
Ili sam nešto krivo pohvatala.

----------


## Medo2711

Iva83 drzim ti fige :Kiss: ...sve cure koje idu u postupak sretno.Mi imali besplatno jednu godinu i fet je kostao 876 eura donacija jajnih stanica.Meni bas oni nisu jasni i nemaju cijenik da se tocno vide cijene.

----------


## Iva83

Medo2711 hvala ti ❤

----------


## LaraLana

> Drage devojke,
> Nova sam na forumu ali vas redovno pratim i dugujem veeeliku zahvalnost. 
> Puno mi je pomogao forum, najpre da se odlučim za donaciju u Skoplju (ženski materijal) a potom i da izaberem Sistinu. 
> Mi finansiramo sami i trenutno smo u fazi čekanja odobrenja njihovog ministarstva i materijala. Malo me iznenađuju ove informacije o novim cenama


Lucy10 sretno I piši nam svakako  :Smile:

----------


## Senka43

Drage moje,mi vise nismo mogli da cekamo zakazani ultrazvuk pa smo otisli privatno 150 km daleko od naseg grada.I videli smo dve nase bebice kojima srce kuca.
Sve koje ste cekate ili ste u postupku zelim puno uspeha a koje ste u drugom stanju mirnu i uspesnu trudnocu❤.Laku noc mile

----------


## branca_i

Senka43, predivnoooo!!! Bas mi je drago! :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## Senka43

> Senka43, predivnoooo!!! Bas mi je drago!


Hvala ti branca❤

----------


## Medo2711

> Drage moje,mi vise nismo mogli da cekamo zakazani ultrazvuk pa smo otisli privatno 150 km daleko od naseg grada.I videli smo dve nase bebice kojima srce kuca.
> Sve koje ste cekate ili ste u postupku zelim puno uspeha a koje ste u drugom stanju mirnu i uspesnu trudnocu❤.Laku noc mile


Bravo,bas prekrasno.Ja dogurala tih 12 tt beba super.Kobinirani je uredu i mjere su odlicne i skolske.Sretno svima❤

----------


## Senka43

> Bravo,bas prekrasno.Ja dogurala tih 12 tt beba super.Kobinirani je uredu i mjere su odlicne i skolske.Sretno svima❤


Oohhhh Medo,predivno❤

----------


## LaraLana

Bravo medo i senka  :Heart: 
I vrijeme je bilo da konačno krenu lijepe vijesti  :Very Happy:

----------


## Senka43

> Bravo medo i senka 
> I vrijeme je bilo da konačno krenu lijepe vijesti


Hvala LaraLana❤

----------


## Lucy10

Drage devojke,
Samo da javim da su nam iz Sistine javili da su stigle jajne ćelije, tako da uskoro možemo u proces. Baš je bilo brzo, od poručivanja prošlo oko mesec ipo.
Pisale ste da je transfer poskupeo i da je sada 2000. Da li mi neka moze okvirno napisati koliko su vas izasli lekovi za pripremu i pregledi? Znam da to zavisi od slučaja da slučaja, ali kako sve plaćamo sami, znači svaka informacija o tome šta očekivati.
Svima koje su već u procesu želim puno sreće!

----------


## LaraLana

Lucy najskuplje od terapije ti je Prolutex progesteron ampule koje su oko 10, 11 eura kom. Treba ti oko 15 do bete recimo i Fraxiparin ti je isto čini mi se tako nekako ili malo jeftinije. I također će ti trebati bar 15 do bete.
Kod njih dole sve može na komad kupiti u ljekarni u Hr mislim da ne može.
Ostalo esrtrofem, decortin, aspirin i utrogestan ti je po 2 do 3 eura kutija. Estrofem je pak.od čini mi se 28 kom pa sad ovisi koliko na dan ćeš piti. Decortin ako budeš će ti biti dovoljna jedna kut. Aspirin isto jer ako budeš uzimala ćeš jednu na dan i da bude 12 sati razlike od Fraxiparina.
Utrogestan kutija mislim da ti može biti 4 do 5 dana. Ovisi koliko dnevno i često ćeš stavljati.
Jedino još nisam spomenula Crinone gel progesteron i njega se samo navečer stavlja ako ga dobiješ. Možeš na kom.kupiti dole kod njih i nešto je skuplji od Utrogestana.
Ali koliko sam vidjela da cure ne spominju Crinone pa ga je možda dr. L izbacio iz terapije i odlučio se na kombinaciju Prolutex injekcije i utrogestan.

----------


## Iva83

Drage moje cure neznam uopce jer smijem na glas reci,danas mi je 12 dan od trasfera i test je pokazao +,u srijedu idem vadit betu,jos sam pod dojmom,jer bilo je i straha i malo krvarenja i svega

----------


## Senka43

> Drage devojke,
> Samo da javim da su nam iz Sistine javili da su stigle jajne ćelije, tako da uskoro možemo u proces. Baš je bilo brzo, od poručivanja prošlo oko mesec ipo.
> Pisale ste da je transfer poskupeo i da je sada 2000. Da li mi neka moze okvirno napisati koliko su vas izasli lekovi za pripremu i pregledi? Znam da to zavisi od slučaja da slučaja, ali kako sve plaćamo sami, znači svaka informacija o tome šta očekivati.
> Svima koje su već u procesu želim puno sreće!


Ja imam racun iz septembra meseca i pisem cene po komadu u denarima:
Prolutex-560d(igle 2d a spric 4d);Clexane-250d;Decortin-91d;Crinone -170d;Lenzetto sprej- 670d,Estrofem-290d.Onda vitamini B,C,D,E,Multilac to je 200-300denara i Premama mislim 480denara jer to sam naknadno kupila.Ovo su cene iz apoteke pored Sistine i ovo je terapija koju sam uzimala i dalje je uzimam.Sad ti izracunaj otprilike koliko to sve dodje i da 60denara je 1 euro.Pozdrav i puno uspeha u postupku s doniranim jajnim celijama

----------


## sushi

> Drage devojke,
> Samo da javim da su nam iz Sistine javili da su stigle jajne ćelije, tako da uskoro možemo u proces. Baš je bilo brzo, od poručivanja prošlo oko mesec ipo.
> Pisale ste da je transfer poskupeo i da je sada 2000. Da li mi neka moze okvirno napisati koliko su vas izasli lekovi za pripremu i pregledi? Znam da to zavisi od slučaja da slučaja, ali kako sve plaćamo sami, znači svaka informacija o tome šta očekivati.
> Svima koje su već u procesu želim puno sreće!


pozdrav Lucy, ja sam sve lijekove kupovala ovdje u Skopju – pišem ti cijene od prošlog tjedna u makedonskim dinarima. većina lijekova je kupljena u ljekarni pored Sistine.

Estrofem, kutija 28kom od 1mg = 259,76 MKD
Decortin, kutija 20kom od 5mg = 90,65 MKD
Utrogestan, kutija 15 kom od 200mg = 440,00 MKD
Clexane 1 injekcija 40mg = 249,48 MKD
Prolutex 1 ampula 25mg = 560,14 MKD
Šprica i po 2 igle za svaku ampulu Prolutexa = cca 8 MKD

količina Estrofema će ti ovisiti o tvojoj shemi i razvoju debljanja endo, ja ću od 1dc do bete potrošiti 6 kutija (ovih po 1mh – u Hr su po 2mg u pakiranjima, svejedno je koju uzimaš). Decortin – do bete dovoljna 1 kutija. Utrići – do bete 5 kutija. Clexane i Prolutex (idu 1x dnevno obje) – do bete 18 komada od svake.

iz toga si možeš izračunati cca trošak od 1dc do bete. a ako ti je beta pozitivna, nastavljaš dalje...

uz to, u shemi većina dobiva još i 7 dana Decapeptyla od 1dc (ne znam cijenu) i traže da se piju vitamini Impryl kojih nema u Hr (ne znam cijenu, potraži ju u ranijim postovima). 

sve gore napisano se može kupiti i u Hr, ali su cijene Prolutexa i Clexane-a nešto više (ovisno o ljekarni)... + kad sam se raspitivala u ljekarnama u Zg, rekli su mi da bi trebalo provjeriti dostupnost na vrijeme (tjedan dana prije), da mogu naručiti ako ih u tom trenutku nema na stanju u ljekarni.

----------


## LaraLana

> Drage moje cure neznam uopce jer smijem na glas reci,danas mi je 12 dan od trasfera i test je pokazao +,u srijedu idem vadit betu,jos sam pod dojmom,jer bilo je i straha i malo krvarenja i svega


Ma bravo Iva  :Smile:  čestitam! 
Neka nam lijepih vijesti...javi nam betu obavezno!

----------


## sushi

Iva83 čestitam! nek bude lijepa beta  :Smile:  :Heart:

----------


## Medo2711

Iva83 cestitam.Beta ce biti sigurno odlicna❤

----------


## Senka43

Iva srecno❤

----------


## Iva83

Hvala vam cure puno ❤

----------


## LF2

Jaoooooo, koliko beba iz Makedonije sljedeće godine ♥️
Bravo cure, čestitam. Ekipi iz Sistine naklon do poda. Ne mogu ih nahvaliti koliko dobar posao rade, svakome pristupaju individualno i to jako puno znači i jako dobro su upućeni u kliničke slike svake pacijentice posebno. Samo neka tako i ostane.
Prošla godina je bila zbunjujuća za sve, ali ove rasturaju! 
Ja znam još dvije cure iz postupka u MK koje čekaju bebu sljedeće godine, nisu na forumu.

----------


## Iva83

Cure beta je 3485,44

----------


## LaraLana

> Cure beta je 3485,44


Ajme Iva kakva divna betaaaaa....bravo! 
Čestitam od srca  :Heart: 
Jel jedna blastica ili dvije?

----------


## Iva83

LaraLana hvala ti od ❤,dvije blastice su

----------


## Eszter1

Pozdrav svima,

već dugo pratim ovu temu ali nikad se nisam javljala...molim Vas pomoć, planiramo ići u postupak s doniranim js preko HZZO-a. Mora li se čekati rjesnje i onda tek dogovarati onaj prvi odlazak ili se prvi odlazak moze obaviti dok se ceka rjesenje?

----------


## branca_i

Iva83, čestitam od  :Heart: !!! Suuuuper beta!!  :rock:

----------


## Lucy10

Hvala puno LaraLana.
Mi ćemo ići u MK u sledećem ciklusu, pa ću vam pisati.

----------


## Senka43

> Cure beta je 3485,44


Iva,cestitkeod❤.Meni je na 13.dan beta bila 4672 i blizanci

----------


## sushi

> Pozdrav svima,
> 
> već dugo pratim ovu temu ali nikad se nisam javljala...molim Vas pomoć, planiramo ići u postupak s doniranim js preko HZZO-a. Mora li se čekati rjesnje i onda tek dogovarati onaj prvi odlazak ili se prvi odlazak moze obaviti dok se ceka rjesenje?


hej Eszter, čekaš rješenje i čim ga dobiješ dogovaraš prvi odlazak na konzultacije... ne brini, u odnosu na prije sad sve ide puno brže - HZZO ti rješava rješenje vrlo brzo nakon što im doneseš mišljenje referentnog centra (unutar tjedan dana), a termin za konzultacije također dobivaš vrlo brzo, često već idući tjedan od kontaktiranja klinike

----------


## Nouvelle

Pozdrav,

također sam nova ovdje, nadovezala bih se na pitanje od Eszter, odnosno prethodni post. Kakva su iskustva s dobivanjem mišljenja referentnog centra? Konkretno, imam izrazito nizak AMH  (0,7 pmol/L uz visok FSH), pretpostavljam da bi to trebalo biti dovoljno za upućivanje na donaciju j.s. Sa suprugovim nalazima je, doduše, sve u redu. Razmišljamo o Makedoniji isto preko HZZO-a.
Hvala

----------


## Medo2711

> Pozdrav,
> 
> također sam nova ovdje, nadovezala bih se na pitanje od Eszter, odnosno prethodni post. Kakva su iskustva s dobivanjem mišljenja referentnog centra? Konkretno, imam izrazito nizak AMH  (0,7 pmol/L uz visok FSH), pretpostavljam da bi to trebalo biti dovoljno za upućivanje na donaciju j.s. Sa suprugovim nalazima je, doduše, sve u redu. Razmišljamo o Makedoniji isto preko HZZO-a.
> Hvala


Rijetko tko je odbijen.Samo predajte papire.I dobit ce te odobrenje,tako da ne brinite.

----------


## pricalica

Pozdrav svim curama, takodjer sam u postupku u MK.
Za sve one koje se dvoume ok MK; ne znam kako da vam opisem taj odnos tih nevjerovatnih lijecnika.
Bila sam u drugim zemljama, nailazila samo na bjesomucnu potragu za parama od tih klinika, samim tim im je i u interesu da to traje sto duze.
Nevjerovatan dvojac Lazarovaki i Boban su prvi doktori kojima vjerujem

----------


## Iva83

Senka 43,hvala...evo da kazem da sam isla na ultrazvuk i imaju dvije gestacijske vrecice

----------


## Medo2711

> Senka 43,hvala...evo da kazem da sam isla na ultrazvuk i imaju dvije gestacijske vrecice


Bas lijepo,zelim ti i dalje skolsku trudnocu.❤

----------


## Nouvelle

> Rijetko tko je odbijen.Samo predajte papire.I dobit ce te odobrenje,tako da ne brinite.


Hvala, stupila sam u kontakt s ekipom iz Sistine za početak, jako brzo odgovaraju, baš sam se ugodno iznenadila.

----------


## Tomoe

Drage djevojke, pomagajte

----------


## Iva83

Hvaala ti ❤

----------


## Tomoe

Jaoo cure, nešto mi je mobitel zaštekao pa sam poslala nepotpnu poruku...ako mi kako možete pomoći sa tim špricanjem. Dr. mi je poslao poruku za špricanje, dakle triptofem 1x dnevno 20 dana i fostimon 3 kom dnevno od 04.11.-12.11. sad je moje pitanje kako se fostimon uzima? Sve tri ampule u 1 šprici ili? Pošto sam tamo kupila 24kom fostimona, to mi neće bit dovoljno za tih 9 dana, dali ih ima u RH za kupiti i koja im je cijena? Dali ih se mora dugo čekat ako ih u ljekarnoj naručim u slučaju da ih nemaju na stanju? Nemojte mi zamjeriti na ovim pitanjima, prvi put ću se špricat pa imam 100 pitanja  :Smile:

----------


## Tomoe

Iva83 cestitam ti puuuunoo  :Very Happy:  :grouphug:

----------


## LaraLana

> Senka 43,hvala...evo da kazem da sam isla na ultrazvuk i imaju dvije gestacijske vrecice


Čestitam iva  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## LaraLana

> Jaoo cure, nešto mi je mobitel zaštekao pa sam poslala nepotpnu poruku...ako mi kako možete pomoći sa tim špricanjem. Dr. mi je poslao poruku za špricanje, dakle triptofem 1x dnevno 20 dana i fostimon 3 kom dnevno od 04.11.-12.11. sad je moje pitanje kako se fostimon uzima? Sve tri ampule u 1 šprici ili? Pošto sam tamo kupila 24kom fostimona, to mi neće bit dovoljno za tih 9 dana, dali ih ima u RH za kupiti i koja im je cijena? Dali ih se mora dugo čekat ako ih u ljekarnoj naručim u slučaju da ih nemaju na stanju? Nemojte mi zamjeriti na ovim pitanjima, prvi put ću se špricat pa imam 100 pitanja


Ide ti jedna tekućina na tri praha. Znači u špricu navuci s velikom iglom tekućinu i ubrizgaj u prah fostimon, brzo se rastopi. Zatim povuci nazad tu tekućinu u špricu i ubrizgaj u drugi prah, tako ponovi i u treći. Skini veliku iglu i stavi malu i možeš se piknuti.
A kad trebaš kod njih na uzv? Možda uopće me trebaš naručivati jer ćeš biti dole. 
Nekome stimulacija traje 9 a nekome 11 dana, ti imaš za 8.
Sretno!

P.S. ljekarna filipović u zagorskoj za naručivanje lijekova!

----------


## Senka43

> Senka 43,hvala...evo da kazem da sam isla na ultrazvuk i imaju dvije gestacijske vrecice


Predivno❤

----------


## Afrodita06

Pozdrav svima, pratim vas vec jedno vrijeme al se nisam imala hrabrosti ukljucit. Ukratko, mi smo par koji pokusava do donacije sjemena u Makedoniju. Poslali smo zahtjev za IVF u HZZO koji je odbijen uz objasnjenje da trazimo inseminaciju uz donaciju. Malo nas je to obeshrabrilo zbog % uspjesnosti al drugacije ocito neide. Nazalost sve traje dugo. Ponude iz Makedonije cekam i po 3 tjedna i vise. Jel i vama tako? Imam osjecaj da jedino na moje mailove nitko neodgovara.
Nasa dijagnoza je azzospermia kod supruga, ja sam (za sada) ok.
Isprika na dugom postu al neznam odakle bi pocela.

----------


## Tomoe

> Ide ti jedna tekućina na tri praha. Znači u špricu navuci s velikom iglom tekućinu i ubrizgaj u prah fostimon, brzo se rastopi. Zatim povuci nazad tu tekućinu u špricu i ubrizgaj u drugi prah, tako ponovi i u treći. Skini veliku iglu i stavi malu i možeš se piknuti.
> A kad trebaš kod njih na uzv? Možda uopće me trebaš naručivati jer ćeš biti dole. 
> Nekome stimulacija traje 9 a nekome 11 dana, ti imaš za 8.
> Sretno!
> 
> P.S. ljekarna filipović u zagorskoj za naručivanje lijekova!


Hvala, pa idem 11.11. na ultrazvuk  pa ako mi bude falilo kupit cu tamo…bas smo uzbudeni, sto je bilo daleko sad je doslo blizu, ne mogu docekat

----------


## DalmaIB

Joj koliko dobrih vijesti. 
Čestitam svima na lijepim betama i nadam se da će nas ubrzo biti još više  :Smile: 

Mene danas zvao Boban da je stigao materijal i da se javim dr.L.
On mi je vratio mail sa protokolom koji glasi: 
- ako su 2.dan ciklusa estradiol i progesteron dobri onda treći dan počinjem sa tabletama letrozol, svako 12 sati jednu
- 6.dan c. UVZ i počet sa ampulama Gonale fom150i.i 
- od 7. dana Cetrotide 0.25mg

To je to za sad. E sad... za to kupit, jel meni trebaju recepti?
U kakvom su pakovanju Gonale i Cetrotide... idu na komad ili... To su injekcije? 
Ne znam koliko tog kupiti.

Počela sam ponovo isčitavati forum, ali pošto trebam sutra dobiti nemam vremena, pa sam malo u panici sa svime ovime, a ne bih htjela čekati idući ciklus ako bih mogla odmah sad. 
POMAGAJTE!!
Od puste strke ne znam više ni ono što sam znala.  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## LaraLana

Napisala sam već gore....ljekarna Filipović u Zagorskoj za sve lijekove pa ih sutra zovi!

Gonal f imaš u Penu kao olovka a imaš I tekućinu i prah pa sama mućkaš i trebaju ti igle i šprice. Gonal f pen ti je pripremljen i samo okreneš na 150 i.j. i pikneš se. Ne treba biti u frižideru jer nakon otvaranja 40 dana čini mi se da može biti van frižidera. Pogledaj film za korištenje na YouTube. 
Dole kod njih u moje vrijeme nije bilo Gonal pena pa pitaj da ti provjere ako će ti trebati da ne kupuješ viška. Ali I nakon pen možeš nastaviti i s običnim tekućinom i prahom samo što je više zafrkancije. 
Ja ti preporučujem da do drugog uzv kupiš Gonal pa ćeš za kasnije vidjeti.
U Filipoviću Gonal većinom imaju na stanju.
Od 300 i.j. od 600 i od 900. Ova od 300 ti je znači za dva dana.
I Cetrotide uvijek imaju. Jedino za Letrozol moraš pitati.
Tamo ti većina žena kupuje jer su povoljniji pa i imaju uvijek.

----------


## Argente

Isprintaj mail i idi u ljekarnu najbližu bolnici koja radi IVF (ako nisi iz ZG) i tamo to pokaži najstarijoj apotekarici.

----------


## branca_i

Cure, da li se placa cuvanje doniranih spermatozoida nakon prve godine?

----------


## DalmaIB

Branca koliko sam ja razumila prva godina je besplatna.
Hvala cure na brzom odgovoru.
Znam za ljek.Filipovic, al i ST mi je udaljen 100km, a tek ZG. Ugl danas idem u ST pa cu valjda sve naci. A i hercegovina mi je blizu.
Hvala jos jednom

----------


## LaraLana

Filipović šalje i poštom. Ne znam dal točna ta poslovnica pošto ih ima više al su cure nekad davno i tu opciju pisale da ima.

----------


## LaraLana

> Cure, da li se placa cuvanje doniranih spermatozoida nakon prve godine?


Branca nakon prve godine za dalje se plaća svakako,  zaboravila sam sad točno koliko. Zvat će te netko iz klinike. Dok te ne zovu ne brigaj  :Wink: 

A za prvu godinu je Iva npr morala odmah pratiti što nije u biti trebala a ja nisam....pa de ti sad znaj njima njihovu politiku :/

----------


## branca_i

> Branca nakon prve godine za dalje se plaća svakako,  zaboravila sam sad točno koliko. Zvat će te netko iz klinike. Dok te ne zovu ne brigaj 
> 
> A za prvu godinu je Iva npr morala odmah pratiti što nije u biti trebala a ja nisam....pa de ti sad znaj njima njihovu politiku :/


Pretpostavila sam da ce biti tako. Idem skoro dolje pa da budem spremna.  :Smile:

----------


## Medo2711

Drzim fige curama koje idu u postupak.Bit ce ovo lijepi kraj godine sa betama.Cure koje zive blize bosni tamo mozete kupiti ljekove povoljniji su.Ljekarna Filipovic daje 5% na gotovinu tako da se i kod njih isplati ako se kupuje vise toga.Samo da javim da nosim decka,jucer saznala

----------


## Medo2711

❤

----------


## DalmaIB

> Filipović šalje i poštom. Ne znam dal točna ta poslovnica pošto ih ima više al su cure nekad davno i tu opciju pisale da ima.


Danas mi je prvi dan ciklusa, tako da bih u sub trebala početi pit tablete. Pošta mi nije bas pouzdana, a i posto je vikend ne bi to došlo do ponedjeljka. 
Ginekologa mi nema, dakle ni recepta, a ni uputnice...ma divota. Sveta Hercegovina. Tamo će mi dat bez recepta valjda

----------


## branca_i

> Drzim fige curama koje idu u postupak.Bit ce ovo lijepi kraj godine sa betama.Cure koje zive blize bosni tamo mozete kupiti ljekove povoljniji su.Ljekarna Filipovic daje 5% na gotovinu tako da se i kod njih isplati ako se kupuje vise toga.Samo da javim da nosim decka,jucer saznala


Medo2711  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## LaraLana

> Danas mi je prvi dan ciklusa, tako da bih u sub trebala početi pit tablete. Pošta mi nije bas pouzdana, a i posto je vikend ne bi to došlo do ponedjeljka. 
> Ginekologa mi nema, dakle ni recepta, a ni uputnice...ma divota. Sveta Hercegovina. Tamo će mi dat bez recepta valjda


Meni su sve dali bez recepta, gonal i cetrotide. Mislim da u svim ljekarnama koje drže takve lijekove imaju razumijevanja i poznaju situaciju komunikaciju maila dr i pacijenta. 
Postoji brza pošta i dostava u roku 24 h i to naravno ima svoju cijenu.
Samo ti želim pomoći ne nagovaram te da tako i učiniš. 
Ali probaj bar nazvati Filipović prije već odeš u Hercegovinu.

----------


## LaraLana

> Drzim fige curama koje idu u postupak.Bit ce ovo lijepi kraj godine sa betama.Cure koje zive blize bosni tamo mozete kupiti ljekove povoljniji su.Ljekarna Filipovic daje 5% na gotovinu tako da se i kod njih isplati ako se kupuje vise toga.Samo da javim da nosim decka,jucer saznala


Medo  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Alisa81

Čestitam svima na uspjesima, odmah se i meni nada rasplamsala

----------


## Alisa81

Uf, kak odreže poruke. Ja sam trenutno na kontracepciji od zadnjeg ciklusa, a za 12 dana moram početi pikati Fostimon. Danas bila u ljekarni Filipović koji zvali 2 veledrogerije, i vele da toga kod nas nema. Ne znam što da radim, dal da odem van po to ili što...

----------


## Alisa81

Tomoe, jesi li ti uspjela nabaviti Fostimon?

----------


## LaraLana

> Uf, kak odreže poruke. Ja sam trenutno na kontracepciji od zadnjeg ciklusa, a za 12 dana moram početi pikati Fostimon. Danas bila u ljekarni Filipović koji zvali 2 veledrogerije, i vele da toga kod nas nema. Ne znam što da radim, dal da odem van po to ili što...


Ima nešto zamjensko? Šta to nije FSH kao i gonal? 
Kontaktiraj dole njih i pitaj, uvijek ponude i drugu opciju/lijek!

----------


## Tomoe

> Tomoe, jesi li ti uspjela nabaviti Fostimon?


Nisam ni trazila, ako mi bude falilo kupit cu u Makedoniji jer sam tak i tak 11.11. tamo na ultrazvuku

----------


## Tomoe

Slazem se sa LaraLana, trebali bi ti dati nesto zamjensko, sva sreca pa sam u 9mj. Kad sam bila na prvim konzultacijama sve tamo kupila

----------


## DalmaIB

> Meni su sve dali bez recepta, gonal i cetrotide. Mislim da u svim ljekarnama koje drže takve lijekove imaju razumijevanja i poznaju situaciju komunikaciju maila dr i pacijenta. 
> Postoji brza pošta i dostava u roku 24 h i to naravno ima svoju cijenu.
> Samo ti želim pomoći ne nagovaram te da tako i učiniš. 
> Ali probaj bar nazvati Filipović prije već odeš u Hercegovinu.


Ne brini, nisam ni pomislila da me možda nagovaraš. Hvala ti na savjetima 
S poštom imam neka ne baš divna iskustva kad su zagubili važnu pošiljku pa ih pokušavam izbjegavat koliko mogu.
U ST su mi u ljekarnama rekli da bez problema naruče i gonal i cetrotide i stižu odmah sutradan, tako da sve ću imati na vrijeme. A tablete sam već uzela.
Na kraju san uspjela i do uputnice i recepta -dala mi dr opće prakse. 
Sad sam sva ushićena. Napokon i ja startam  :Smile:

----------


## DalmaIB

> Drzim fige curama koje idu u postupak.Bit ce ovo lijepi kraj godine sa betama.Cure koje zive blize bosni tamo mozete kupiti ljekove povoljniji su.Ljekarna Filipovic daje 5% na gotovinu tako da se i kod njih isplati ako se kupuje vise toga.Samo da javim da nosim decka,jucer saznala


Hvala Medo.
Čestitam još jednom na dečkiću  :Smile: 

Meni je Hercegovina blizu, tamo je također uglavnom sve jeftinije. I po gorivo tamo idemo.

----------


## DalmaIB

> Isprintaj mail i idi u ljekarnu najbližu bolnici koja radi IVF (ako nisi iz ZG) i tamo to pokaži najstarijoj apotekarici.


Promakao mi je nekako tvoj odgovor.
Hvala na savjetu. Isprintat ću ga.
Danas u ST su mi rekli da im je mail dovoljan. Al evo ako zatreba imam i recept ipak.

----------


## Senka43

> Drzim fige curama koje idu u postupak.Bit ce ovo lijepi kraj godine sa betama.Cure koje zive blize bosni tamo mozete kupiti ljekove povoljniji su.Ljekarna Filipovic daje 5% na gotovinu tako da se i kod njih isplati ako se kupuje vise toga.Samo da javim da nosim decka,jucer saznala


Dečak❤.U kojoj si nedelji trudnoce Medo??

----------


## Iva83

Hvala vam cure,puno ❤ sve koje idete sada u postupke zelim svu srecu
Medo2711,suuper,zelim ti i dalje skolsku trudnocu

----------


## Medo2711

> Dečak❤.U kojoj si nedelji trudnoce Medo??


Hvala cure moj❤ ja sam ti sad 14+5 tt

----------


## Lucy10

Devojke, dr Lazarevski trazio da pred postupak uradim vaginalne i cervikalne briseve. E, sad da li samo bakteriološke ili je potrebno uraditi i na klamidiju, mikoplazmu i ureoplazmu? Molim za pomoć ko zna.

----------


## Senka43

> Devojke, dr Lazarevski trazio da pred postupak uradim vaginalne i cervikalne briseve. E, sad da li samo bakteriološke ili je potrebno uraditi i na klamidiju, mikoplazmu i ureoplazmu? Molim za pomoć ko zna.


Meni je kod dr Ivanovskog bilo potrebno da uradim klamidiju,miko i ureaplazmu.

----------


## Lucy10

Hvala Senka. Uradiću onda i ove 3 beštije

----------


## Medo2711

> Devojke, dr Lazarevski trazio da pred postupak uradim vaginalne i cervikalne briseve. E, sad da li samo bakteriološke ili je potrebno uraditi i na klamidiju, mikoplazmu i ureoplazmu? Molim za pomoć ko zna.


Cervikalne briseve to su sve te sta si nabrojala.To ide klasika uvijek kad se ide u postupak i ne starije od 6 mj.

----------


## Lucy10

Hvala Medo,te ću onda sve uraditi.

----------


## DalmaIB

Ekipa,
kakva je situacija s koronom sada u Makedoniji? 
Ako sam dobro pročitala za ulazak je potreban negativan test ukoliko nemamo Covid potvrdu o cijepljenju ili preboljenju.

----------


## branca_i

> Ekipa,
> kakva je situacija s koronom sada u Makedoniji? 
> Ako sam dobro pročitala za ulazak je potreban negativan test ukoliko nemamo Covid potvrdu o cijepljenju ili preboljenju.


Super, letim u ponedjeljak i taman mi je proslo 6 mjeseci od preboljenja. Za ulazak u RH mi treba pozitivan PCR ne stariji od 365 dana. To sam jedino pazila jer se do sad za ulazak u Makedoniju nije nista trazilo. Sad valjda treba potvrda o preboljenju koja me buni. Stoji: "potvrda o preležanom virusu COVID-19 u poslednjih 45 dana, računajući od dana ozdravljenja". Sto vama ovo znaci? Da ne smije proci 45 dana od preboljenja?

----------


## DalmaIB

> Super, letim u ponedjeljak i taman mi je proslo 6 mjeseci od preboljenja. Za ulazak u RH mi treba pozitivan PCR ne stariji od 365 dana. To sam jedino pazila jer se do sad za ulazak u Makedoniju nije nista trazilo. Sad valjda treba potvrda o preboljenju koja me buni. Stoji: "potvrda o preležanom virusu COVID-19 u poslednjih 45 dana, računajući od dana ozdravljenja". Sto vama ovo znaci? Da ne smije proci 45 dana od preboljenja?


Da, mislim da mora biti manje od 45 dana od preboljenja. Tako bar ja shvaćam.
Kad ti je let u ponedjeljak? Stigneš li obaviti brzi antigenski? Čini mi se da sam pročitala da s njim možeš u Makedoniju.
Meni je također taman prije koji dan isteklo 6 mjeseci, a ubrzo bih trebala u Makedoniju ako budem reagirala na terapiju kako treba.

----------


## branca_i

Može brzi antigenski, ne stariji od 48 sati. Mogu se testirat na aerodromu prije leta. Probat cu ujutro u bolnici, ali ne vjerujem da cu uspjet ovako iznenada. Koji stres dan pred put!! DalmalB da nisi napisala post prije ne bi imala pojma....Inače sam prije svaki dan provjeravala uvjete za prelazak granice, ali evo ovaj put sam totalno to previdila. Ako ne uspijem u bolnici ostaje mi aerodrom, ali bi isto volila to rjesit prije...ne daj boze da sam pozitivna, a dosla do Zg-a! A o stimulaciji da ne govorim!

----------


## Iva83

Branca uspjet ces u bolnici sigurno,taj brzi sam ja platila 170kn ,bar je kod nas tako,kad placas,nemoras se ni narucivat ni nista,platis i to je to.Uvijek tako bude pred put,stres za stresom,al sve ce to biti dobro,vidjet ces,sreetno ❤

----------


## branca_i

Uspila sam se testirati na autobusnom kolodvoru u 
Pupillamu. Za 15 min gotov nalaz, negativan! Uffff
Za bolnicu su mi javili termin 20 minuta prije, sto mi je bilo nemoguće stici. U Zd se mora naručiti i dobit odobrenje termina. Sreca pa Pupillam radi normalno cijeli dan, svaki dan i može se bez naručivanja. Bar sam to rijesila! 
Iva83, testirala si se i kad si nazad isla? Gdje? Makedonci traze sad test i kod izlaska iz zemlje.

----------


## Iva83

Da,da testirala sam se i kad sam isla nazad,mi smo imali u ulici blizu stana labaratorij,pa smo tu,a vani kod bolnice imas kontenjer za testiranje,bude za pola sata gotovo test..iskreno test nitko ni netrazi osim na nasoj granici

----------


## branca_i

Mislim da cu za nazad onda obavit testiranje u Sistini. Ionako mi po rjesenju HZZO pokriva taj trosak. Cure, hvala vam na svakoj info. Cijelu noc nisam spavala, sad po kuci bauljam i kao spremam se... :facepalm: 
Kod mene uvik neki "događaji"... :drama:

----------


## Iva83

Sve ce to biti dobro..

----------


## Medo2711

> Mislim da cu za nazad onda obavit testiranje u Sistini. Ionako mi po rjesenju HZZO pokriva taj trosak. Cure, hvala vam na svakoj info. Cijelu noc nisam spavala, sad po kuci bauljam i kao spremam se...
> Kod mene uvik neki "događaji"...


Draga zelim ti puno srece,javljaj nam situaciju.Nazalost hzzo mi nije pokrio test,a pise u rijesenju da pokriva.Ocito misle ako ste u Mk testiras ne u hrv.Nikad ih nisam mogla dobiti u hzzo da pitam zasto nisam dobila novce za testiranje. :Kiss:

----------


## DalmaIB

> Da,da testirala sam se i kad sam isla nazad,mi smo imali u ulici blizu stana labaratorij,pa smo tu,a vani kod bolnice imas kontenjer za testiranje,bude za pola sata gotovo test..iskreno test nitko ni netrazi osim na nasoj granici


Ako sam ja dobro shvatila za ulazak u RH je dovoljno da sam prebolila unutar godine dana (što jesam)? Ako nitko ne gleda nego naši onda se ni ne treban testirati na povratku. Razmišljam malo "naglas"...

----------


## DalmaIB

> Mislim da cu za nazad onda obavit testiranje u Sistini. Ionako mi po rjesenju HZZO pokriva taj trosak. Cure, hvala vam na svakoj info. Cijelu noc nisam spavala, sad po kuci bauljam i kao spremam se...
> Kod mene uvik neki "događaji"...


Sretnooo  :Smile:

----------


## branca_i

Cure, javljam situaciju.  :Kiss:  I kako je proslo na ulazu i izlazu iz Mk. 
DalmalB, sigurni smo na ulasku u RH, za sada barem, godinu od pozitivnog testa. A koji je smisao testiranja pri izlasku iz Mk mi nije bas jasno, ali ok. Nadam se da u klinici nece komplicirat s testovima.

----------


## LaraLana

Sretno cure!!!!!!!  :Heart:   :grouphug:

----------


## Tomoe

Sretno cure, javite kako je proslo!! ❤️❤️ :grouphug:

----------


## sushi

evo da i ja doprinesem ovoj dobroj statistici koja traje u zadnje vrijeme... "odradili" smo prvi postupak u Mk, donacija js, dobili 4 embrija od kojih su vraćena dva trodnevna, po riječima embriologa savršena  :Smile:  dva nešto manje dobra smo smrznuli...

imala sam pozitivan kućni testić 8 dana nakon et, a bete sam vadila na 10., 13., 15. dan nakon et i duplale su se pravilno iako su počele s jako niskom od samo 39... pa sam bila malo skeptična i preplašena znajući kako to može završiti. 
danas na 18.dan od et beta mi je preko 2000  :Smile:  slijedi uzv...još malo štrikanja i neizvjesnosti, ali pozitivno uzbuđenje  :Smile:  

kad vidim kako sve napreduje i ulovim malo vremena, napisat ću par dodatnih info o Mk koje su mi se pokazale korisnima kad smo putovali tamo...

----------


## sushi

sretno svima koji su upravo u postupcima, čitam vas često  :grouphug:

----------


## Medo2711

> evo da i ja doprinesem ovoj dobroj statistici koja traje u zadnje vrijeme... "odradili" smo prvi postupak u Mk, donacija js, dobili 4 embrija od kojih su vraćena dva trodnevna, po riječima embriologa savršena  dva nešto manje dobra smo smrznuli...
> 
> imala sam pozitivan kućni testić 8 dana nakon et, a bete sam vadila na 10., 13., 15. dan nakon et i duplale su se pravilno iako su počele s jako niskom od samo 39... pa sam bila malo skeptična i preplašena znajući kako to može završiti. 
> danas na 18.dan od et beta mi je preko 2000  slijedi uzv...još malo štrikanja i neizvjesnosti, ali pozitivno uzbuđenje  
> 
> kad vidim kako sve napreduje i ulovim malo vremena, napisat ću par dodatnih info o Mk koje su mi se pokazale korisnima kad smo putovali tamo...


Cestitam ❤

----------


## branca_i

Sushi cestitam!!  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## Iva83

Sushi cestitam ❤

----------


## LaraLana

> evo da i ja doprinesem ovoj dobroj statistici koja traje u zadnje vrijeme... "odradili" smo prvi postupak u Mk, donacija js, dobili 4 embrija od kojih su vraćena dva trodnevna, po riječima embriologa savršena  dva nešto manje dobra smo smrznuli...
> 
> imala sam pozitivan kućni testić 8 dana nakon et, a bete sam vadila na 10., 13., 15. dan nakon et i duplale su se pravilno iako su počele s jako niskom od samo 39... pa sam bila malo skeptična i preplašena znajući kako to može završiti. 
> danas na 18.dan od et beta mi je preko 2000  slijedi uzv...još malo štrikanja i neizvjesnosti, ali pozitivno uzbuđenje  
> 
> kad vidim kako sve napreduje i ulovim malo vremena, napisat ću par dodatnih info o Mk koje su mi se pokazale korisnima kad smo putovali tamo...


Bravo sushi, čestitam ❤

----------


## Dejica

Sushi,cestitam!

----------


## Dejica

Jel mozes ostaviti mail? Ja i mm se sprwmamo na donaciju sjemena

----------


## Argente

Ajme sushi, pa to je hit vijest!! Čestitam!  :Heart:

----------


## domaćica

Dugo me nije bilo na forumu, sad dođem i vidim tolike bebe da ne mogu vjerovati. Ovo je fantastično. Čestitam svim curama i neka ovako nastavi dalje sa puno +++.

----------


## Tomoe

Shusi cestitam 

Jos malo pa idem u Mk avionom, te cu se morati piknut u avionu… hoce li to bit problem posto se nesmiju nositi sprice i igle? Da li se smijem 2h prije piknuti? Da li je koja imala takav problem, kako sa lijekovima, dali ih mogu nosit, da trazim neku potvrdu od lijecnika za lijekove?

----------


## sushi

> Ajme sushi, pa to je hit vijest!! Čestitam!


 :Klap:  pa s obzirom da sam u mpo svijet prvi put zakoračila prije punih 9 godina...vidjeti prvi put u životu tako veliku betu mi je bio stvarno hit osjećaj  :Heart:  a sad korak po korak dalje...još ne vjerujem

----------


## sushi

> Jel mozes ostaviti mail? Ja i mm se sprwmamo na donaciju sjemena


Dejice, ajde piši tut, zbog svih drugih cura...bolje da ima što više info, koliko god je tu stranica ispisano, svejedno mi početnici lutamo u hrpi tih informacija...

----------


## sushi

> Shusi cestitam ������������
> 
> Jos malo pa idem u Mk avionom, te cu se morati piknut u avionu… hoce li to bit problem posto se nesmiju nositi sprice i igle? Da li se smijem 2h prije piknuti? Da li je koja imala takav problem, kako sa lijekovima, dali ih mogu nosit, da trazim neku potvrdu od lijecnika za lijekove?


i mene je brinulo ovo jer sam i prolutex i clexane kupila u Mk i morala prenijeti u Zg avionom, a nisamo imali nikakvu prtljagu osim ručne u kabini... pa sam sve igle i lijekove stavila u jednu zasebnu prozirnu plastičnu vrećicu (odvojenu od kozmetike) i izvadila te vrećice na pregledu na aerodromu...pripremila sam i recepte na moje ime za svaki slučaj. nije bilo nikakvih problema, nitko nije komentirao.

ali, zašto bi se pikala u avionu? napravi to prije ili poslije...ne mora biti točno u minutu  :Smile:

----------


## Tomoe

> i mene je brinulo ovo jer sam i prolutex i clexane kupila u Mk i morala prenijeti u Zg avionom, a nisamo imali nikakvu prtljagu osim ručne u kabini... pa sam sve igle i lijekove stavila u jednu zasebnu prozirnu plastičnu vrećicu (odvojenu od kozmetike) i izvadila te vrećice na pregledu na aerodromu...pripremila sam i recepte na moje ime za svaki slučaj. nije bilo nikakvih problema, nitko nije komentirao.
> 
> ali, zašto bi se pikala u avionu? napravi to prije ili poslije...ne mora biti točno u minutu


Onda cu i ja tako, mislila sam da bas mora bit tocno u sekundu to pikanje  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## Dejica

Moze,uglavnom curke da krenem;nova sam ovdje.Inace sam iz Splita. Ovo je moj slucaj,5 godina se borimo sa neplodnoscu. Mm je dijagnosticirana teska azo.i jedina opcija je donacija. Odlucili smo se za jednu privatnu kliniku u Austriji,hzzo mi je nesto pokrio ali ne sve i nakraju se ta cifra digla u nebesa vec. Isli smo 4 puta i bezuspjesno,i odlucili smo probati sad u Makedoniju. Dali je imao ko slicnih situacija da treba donaciju sjemena? Javili smo se mailom i Boban nam je odma odgovorio,i stavio cifre koliko sta dode,malo me iskreno sokiralo(jer smo do sada vec dali 10 000 eura :Sad: . Dali hzzo sta pokriva u Makedoniji? Puno Vam hvala na odgovoru.

----------


## sushi

> Moze,uglavnom curke da krenem;nova sam ovdje.Inace sam iz Splita. Ovo je moj slucaj,5 godina se borimo sa neplodnoscu. Mm je dijagnosticirana teska azo.i jedina opcija je donacija. Odlucili smo se za jednu privatnu kliniku u Austriji,hzzo mi je nesto pokrio ali ne sve i nakraju se ta cifra digla u nebesa vec. Isli smo 4 puta i bezuspjesno,i odlucili smo probati sad u Makedoniju. Dali je imao ko slicnih situacija da treba donaciju sjemena? Javili smo se mailom i Boban nam je odma odgovorio,i stavio cifre koliko sta dode,malo me iskreno sokiralo(jer smo do sada vec dali 10 000 eura. Dali hzzo sta pokriva u Makedoniji? Puno Vam hvala na odgovoru.


preko hzzo možete na isti broj postupaka kao i za "obični" mpo... znači 4 ivf-a sa stimulacijom (za nas na koje se odnosi donacija jajne stanice ne mogu se koristiti ostali postupci koje inače pokriva hzzo - inseminacije i ivf u prirodnom ciklusu) - je li za donaciju sjemena izvan Hr moguće korisiti više od ta 4 stimulirana postupka koje pokriva hzzo molim druge cure da ti kažu, jer ja ne znam... ako ste već iskoristili 4 puna postupka koje vam je djelomično pokrivao hzzo u Austriji, bojim se da bi to moglo biti sve što možete dobiti...

inače, hzzo u različitim zemljama pokriva različit postotak cijene postupka. u Mk pokriva donirani materijal i liječenje (ali ne i lijekove), kao i dio putnih troškova, odnosno putne troškove u visini najniže cijene javnog prijevoza

----------


## DalmaIB

Sushi čestitam!!

Ja u petak putujem za Makedoniju i baš sam se mislila kako spakovati injekcije jer također imam samo ručnu prtljagu,  tako da ste mi riješili nedoumice  :Smile: 

Ima li koja curka dolje u isto vrijeme da pijemo kavu?  :Wink: 
Ja sam dole najmanje do sride.

----------


## LaraLana

Meni kako je ostalo u sjećanju je da ovih dana treba da se rodi jedna Sistinska beba!
*Mia* draga, javi nam kada postaneš mama  :Heart:

----------


## Senka43

Sushi srećno❤

----------


## KirurgijaJeLjubav

Pozdrav drage moje. Ja sam onako prilično iznervirana i u panici. Naime svih ovih dana sam radila nalaze koje su zahtijevali od mene. I doktor je spomenuo da nabavim gonal f 450IE  3 Lena i centrotide 0.25 mg 5 ampula. Juce mi je bio 2 dan ciklusa i kad sam bila kod mog ginekologa ultrazvuk je bio super. Nalaz krvi još čekam. Ali doktor mi sinoć piše da onda odmah sutra počnem sa gonalom jer pretpostavlja da će biti i nalaz krvi ok i da je 3 dan ciklusa i da moram tako. Ne možete vjerovati u kojoj sam panici. Prvo sam tek juce dobila recept za lijekove i direktno od ginekologa se spremila i otišla na avion jer mi je počeo godišnji. Taj mail od doktora sam vidjela sinoć u kasnim satima jer nisam
Imala internet u putu. Sad sam digla sve na noge da mi u Zagrebu kupe lijekove i pošalju. Čak sam mislila da ću morati i sama da putujem 400 km iz BiH po lijekove. Lijekove ću dobiti večeras. Sad mi se doktor ne javlja a ni Boban. Ne znam ni kako se uzimaju ti gonali koliko jedinica, u kojem vremenskom razmaku, kako sa cetrotide? Kad ću onda morati ići za Skopje? Imam toliko pitanja u glavi. Jer ja sam službeno na godišnjem a ako budem morala ići tamo još direktno iz BiH i ostati neko vrijeme kako regulirati bolovanje… Hm puna sam konfuzije… oprostite

----------


## branca_i

> Pozdrav drage moje. Ja sam onako prilično iznervirana i u panici. Naime svih ovih dana sam radila nalaze koje su zahtijevali od mene. I doktor je spomenuo da nabavim gonal f 450IE  3 Lena i centrotide 0.25 mg 5 ampula. Juce mi je bio 2 dan ciklusa i kad sam bila kod mog ginekologa ultrazvuk je bio super. Nalaz krvi još čekam. Ali doktor mi sinoć piše da onda odmah sutra počnem sa gonalom jer pretpostavlja da će biti i nalaz krvi ok i da je 3 dan ciklusa i da moram tako. Ne možete vjerovati u kojoj sam panici. Prvo sam tek juce dobila recept za lijekove i direktno od ginekologa se spremila i otišla na avion jer mi je počeo godišnji. Taj mail od doktora sam vidjela sinoć u kasnim satima jer nisam
> Imala internet u putu. Sad sam digla sve na noge da mi u Zagrebu kupe lijekove i pošalju. Čak sam mislila da ću morati i sama da putujem 400 km iz BiH po lijekove. Lijekove ću dobiti večeras. Sad mi se doktor ne javlja a ni Boban. Ne znam ni kako se uzimaju ti gonali koliko jedinica, u kojem vremenskom razmaku, kako sa cetrotide? Kad ću onda morati ići za Skopje? Imam toliko pitanja u glavi. Jer ja sam službeno na godišnjem a ako budem morala ići tamo još direktno iz BiH i ostati neko vrijeme kako regulirati bolovanje… Hm puna sam konfuzije… oprostite


Samo se smiri za početak, bit ce sve ok i sve ces na kraju uspjeti. Dr ce ti se javiti sigurno. I meni prođe vise sati dok ne dobijem odgovor. Prati spam za svaki slucaj. Meni je rekao da uzimam Gonal navečer, tako da signes. Mora ti obavezno javiti koliko jedinica. Gonal se uzima svaki dan u isto vrijeme. Imas na youtubeu vise videa gdje sve objasne, a i pisano uputstvo sto dođe s lijekom posluzi. Nije ti tesko za dati. Cetrotide je još laksi. Njega sam obicno uzimala koji dan iza Gonala, ali će ti to sve dr objasnit. Ovaj put sam prvi uzv radila tek 10. dan ciklusa u Sistini. Ali meni je ovo vec 4. put pa dr zna vec sto moze kod mene očekivati, bar mislim tako.

----------


## Afrodita06

I mi smo ovdje novi. U istoj situaciji kao i vi, potpuno. Osim ovih pokusaja u drugim klinikama. Odlucili smo se za Mk na preporuku mpo doktorice. Poslali prvi zahtjev u hzzo, odbijeni jer smo trazili ivf, neka podnesemo zahtjev za inseminaciju s donorom. Vec 3 tjedna molim Bisku da mi posalje papire za Hzzo. Sve bezuspjesno.

----------


## Dejica

Draga Branca_i,
Ti si isla na donaciju js? Koliko puta? Jel ti pokrio sto hzzo? Hvala ti na odgovoru

----------


## KirurgijaJeLjubav

Hvala ti puno na podršci. Non stop je čovjek u nekom stresu i privatno i poslovno. I onda još kad se ovako stvari izdogađaju još stvore dodatnu tenziju

----------


## sushi

> Draga Branca_i,
> Ti si isla na donaciju js? Koliko puta? Jel ti pokrio sto hzzo? Hvala ti na odgovoru


Dejica, na koliko postupaka do sad si išla preko HZZO?

----------


## branca_i

> Draga Branca_i,
> Ti si isla na donaciju js? Koliko puta? Jel ti pokrio sto hzzo? Hvala ti na odgovoru


Ja sam ti na donaciji spermatozioda. Ovo nam je 2. ivf preko hzzo-a (stimulirani postupci). To ce biti i zadnji jer punim skoro 42. Imali smo i 2 FET-a između ova dva "svjeza", ali o našem trosku. Hzzo nam je pokrio 3 slamke spermatozoida, cijeli ivf, stimulaciju, putni trosak po najjeftinijem javnom prijevozu. Sve drugo sami placamo, a tu mislim na eventualna zamrzavanja i sl.

----------


## branca_i

> Hvala ti puno na podršci. Non stop je čovjek u nekom stresu i privatno i poslovno. I onda još kad se ovako stvari izdogađaju još stvore dodatnu tenziju


Da, stres kao da je obavezan kad je ivf u pitanju. Kod mene se uvijek nešto događa i zakomplicira tako da mi je to postalo normalno. Ali da ti se smuči i dođe lose, dođe. Teska igra zivaca! Meni je ovaj put najteze. Nikad, ali bas nikad u prijasnim postupcima mi nije dolazilo odustati i pokupiti se doma, ali ovaj put jeste. Svaka sitnica mi smeta i ide na zivce. Nadam se da je samo od hormona.  :facepalm:  :No:

----------


## Iva83

Cure moje evo da vam se javim,danas je 4tjedna od oplodnje,a po gestacijskoj dobi 6+3,a po ultrazvuku 6+2..kucaju obadva srca,al ima i mali hematom,kazu da nije nista zabrinjavajuce,al nije bas ugodno cuti

----------


## KirurgijaJeLjubav

Ma meni je prvi put pa imam puno nepoznanica

----------


## DalmaIB

Evo da vam javim da od mene ništa ipak. Jučer na uzv samo jedan folikul od 13 mm (i jedan antralni od 5) i jako tanak endometrij. Mogla sam eventualno nastavit s terapijom u nadi da to bude jedna stanica pa ako se oplodi zamrznuti. Al to mi je sve puno tih AKO. Tako da smo odlučili prekinuti terapiju i čekati idući ciklus i nadat se boljem stanju.
Ostalima sretno  :Smile:

----------


## KirurgijaJeLjubav

Ja trenutno imam sljedeći protokol. 150IE Gonal f od 3 dana ciklusa. Sinoć primila drugu dozu. Od ponedjeljka ujutro moram uvesti cetrotide 0,25mg. U utorak ultrazvuk i onda poslije toga je dr. Lazarevski rekao da najvjerovatnije trebam biti u Skopju već u petak. 
Ono sto me nervira je nerazumijevanje moje ginekologinje koja ne želi da me piše na bolovanje dok sam na tretmanu jer po njoj nisam bolesna nego je to moja želja  Ono katastrofa i moram ići kod liječnika opće prakse. A šta tek poslije transfera isto se pitam

----------


## Rominka

> Ja trenutno imam sljedeći protokol. 150IE Gonal f od 3 dana ciklusa. Sinoć primila drugu dozu. Od ponedjeljka ujutro moram uvesti cetrotide 0,25mg. U utorak ultrazvuk i onda poslije toga je dr. Lazarevski rekao da najvjerovatnije trebam biti u Skopju već u petak. 
> Ono sto me nervira je nerazumijevanje moje ginekologinje koja ne želi da me piše na bolovanje dok sam na tretmanu jer po njoj nisam bolesna nego je to moja želja ������������ Ono katastrofa i moram ići kod liječnika opće prakse. A šta tek poslije transfera isto se pitam ������


 Poslije transfera imas pravo na bolovanje, 7 ili 14 dana, ovisno o sifri. Ako MPO specijalist preporuci mirovanje, ona bi po tome imala pravo otvoriti bolovanje. A prije transfera nema na osnovu cega ti dati bolovanje i to je ok. Mislim, zasto bolovanje prije transfera?! Imas pravo na bol kad ides na folikulometrije, aspiraciju i slc ali zato jer putujes vanka nemas, osim u slucaju da u postupak ides preko hzzo. U svakom slucaju, pokusaj da te takve stvari sad previse ne diraju, idi smireno i nadam se da ces ubrzo javiti pozitivnu betu.

----------


## KirurgijaJeLjubav

Draga Rominka… kod mene je situacija još malo kompliciranija. Ja sam u Njemačkoj. Moja ginekologinja je inače totalno ok žena ali budući da sam solo žena nemam pravo da mi zdravstveno osiguranje bilo šta financira. Uz sve to imam i peh da nemam skoro ništa dana godišnjeg odmora a na poslu ne želim da su u toku bilo čega. Prije svega jer je to moja privatna stvar. Drugo nikad se ne zna hoće li biti uspješno. Razumiješ kompleksnost situacije o kojoj pričam. 
Posto ginekolozi i inače doktori u Njemačkoj drugačije rade ova moja se iščuđavala kad je dr. L. tražio da saniram ešerihiju koja po njenom nije bila ništa strašno. Cijela situacija je kompleksna. Mentalitet drugačiji način rada doktora. Ja sama sve financiram isl. Hvala puno na podršci, znaci jako. A ove sporedne faktore poput bolovanja ću valjda nekako riješiti. Ipak mi treba dole boravak od bar 7 dana. Koliko su trajali vaši boravci na klinici u prosjeku?

----------


## Alisa81

Meni su rekli da dole moram biti 7 - 8 dana, od 1. folikulometrije do transfera. Evo, naručena sam 12.11. na 1. pregled, a transfer se planira 19. ili 20.

----------


## Alisa81

Ja sam valjda jedina ovdje kod dr. Popovića, možda je kod dr. L drugačije. Čitala sam da žene u svojoj zemlji rade te preglede, a dole idu dan prije aspiracije.

----------


## Dejica

Draga Rominka,dali ste ti i mm isli na donaciju sjemena ? Puno ti hvala na odgovoru

----------


## DalmaIB

> Ja sam valjda jedina ovdje kod dr. Popovića, možda je kod dr. L drugačije. Čitala sam da žene u svojoj zemlji rade te preglede, a dole idu dan prije aspiracije.


Da, dr L ne traži da dole budemo od 1.folikulometeije. Što je i dobro jer evo ja sad da sam išla išla bi bzvze jer je na kraju ispalo da ne bi mogli obaviti postupak. Ja sam prva tri uzv obavila doma. Da je taj zadnji pokazao napredak onda bih išla dolje, znači 2-3 dana prije aspiracije.

KirurgijaJeLjubav što se tiče bolovanja... ja sam računala ako ne uhvatim ginekologa (malo mjesto, dolaze dva put tjedno) da bih tražila dr.opće prakse da mi otvori. Al moja doktorica je stvarno susretljiva i ne bi pravila nikakav problem. Ona mi je i uputnice pisala jer ginekologa nije bilo

----------


## Rominka

> Draga Rominka,dali ste ti i mm isli na donaciju sjemena ? Puno ti hvala na odgovoru


Pokusali smo i s time, no na kraju smo se odlucili na donaciju embrija. Ali mi smo
isli u Cesku sve. Makedonija tada nije bila opcija.

mi kda smo isli u postupak znali smo uglavnom uzeti 7-10 dana svojevoljno i to tempirati da dodjemo
dan dva pred transfer/aspiraciju js i da onda ostanemo duze. Jedini put kad sam okrenula
pricu i uzela go prije transfera nam je uspjelo. Ja sam zbog psihe si uzimala koji dan vise samo da se mogu opustiti.

kirirgija, nije ni kod nas bolje. Razumijevanje je nesto sto u mraku trazis, povremeno nadjes i tada se tog dr drzis ma
gdje god se nalazio.

----------


## Senka43

Ja sam u Svedskoj uzimala te dane neplaceno jer je to cesto bila jedina opcija da dobijem slobodno.Ni nama osiguranje tj zdravstveno ne pokriva nista jer imaju ugovor sa zemljama EU i Turskom tako da smo sve sami finansirali.
Izvinjavam se ako post bude cudno izgledao jer su izvrsene promene pa nikako sa potrefim velicinu slova

----------


## Senka43

Kirurgija je ljubav,ja sam u Svedskoj uzimala te dane neplaceno jer je to cesto bila jedina opcija da dobijem slobodno.Ni nama osiguranje tj zdravstveno ne pokriva nista jer imaju ugovor sa zemljama EU i Turskom tako da smo sve sami finansirali.
Izvinjavam se ako post bude cudno izgledao jer su izvrsene promene pa nikako sa potrefim velicinu slova

----------


## Senka43

Pozdrav svima.Juce sam bila na ultrazvuku 12+3 i medicinska sestra(babica) je videla da je sve u redu sa oba ploda(glavice,ručice,nožice,srce...).Medjutim kad je nastavila kaze da joj se cini da blizancu br 2(tako ga ona naziva) kao da je srce malo vise na desnoj strani.Onda je gledala,gledala,gledala i kaze da nije sigurna i ne moze da potvrdi.Pokusavala je da pronadje nesto izmedju pluca i stomaka menjajuci kablove UZ ali nije mogla da nadje to st je trazila.Nakon nekih 50 minuta UZ pregleda(sve me po stomaku bolelo koliko je pritiskala i trazila "nesto") zakazala mi je pregled kod doktora specijaliste za ultrazvuk.Ja sam se toliko isekirala da citavu noc nisam oka sklopila.Koje god sam joj pitanje postavila u smislu sta to moze da znaci ona je odgovarala da nije sigurna da je uopste to tako i da moram sacekati pregled kod specijaliste iduce sedmice i da odem kuci i da se ne sekiram(kao da je to moguce).Pozdrav svima i prijatan dan

----------


## LaraLana

Senka žao mi je da si se tako nasekirala, i ja bi. Meni je to baš bezveze što u nekim zemljama imaju samo ta 3 važna uzv i to ti ih još radi babica. Ja to ne podržavam kome je ok neka je. Lako je voditi urednu trudnoću ali evo čim nešto zapne i ne zna i ne vidi maltretirate te sat vremena tražeći nešto što ne smije sa sigurnošću ništa niti potvrditi jer nije ovlaštena za to da daje dijagnoze i onda zovu specijaliste da obave uzv umjesto da ih dr. specijalista odmah vodi i gleda. 
Senka nadam se da će sve biti ok. 
Kad imaš termin?
Ja da sam na tvom mjestu ako se to može tu, tu i tamo otišla privatno na uzv jer je to ipak blizanačka trudnoća pa tako da si s mirnom savješću.

A kako bi se onda to tretiralo uz ta 3 uzv kroz trudnoću npr.da se nedaj bože cerviks skrati iz nekih razloga i to nitko ne bi vidio ni trudnica znala a hodala bi unaokolo ne sluteći ozbiljan problem i prijeteći pobačaj ili prijevremeni porod? Što je s kontrolama između, imali ih i koliko često, što se uopće radi I gleda na njima?

----------


## Senka43

Hvala ti Lara Lana,nadam se da ce UZ kod specijaliste,koji je zakazan iduce sedmice(sreda),pokazati da je bebicom sve u redu.Od 18.sedmice cu imati cesce UZ a sto se pregleda tice nema ni njih nesto posebno i svi su kod med.sestre odnosno babice.Tako je i za pregled u ambulanti.Prvo kod med.sestre pa tek onda kod doktora.
Danas sam bila za analize krve i urina i na razgovor opet kod babice.Nekave cudne procedure lekara jedva da sretnes

----------


## Chrystie

Senka 43, u Švedskoj imaš UZV u 12.-13. tjednu ako želiš raditi KUB test, ako ne onda samo jedan UZV u 19.-20. tjednu i tek tada kažu spol ako to želiš, nakon toga više nema osim ako preðeš termin i onda imaš UZV u 41+1. 
Možeš ići privatno naravno ali ovo je ono što je besplatno. Ginekologa se uopće ne vidi osim ako trebaš bolovanje ili imaš nekih problema. Na pregledu kod babice ti mjeri tlak, vadi krv iz prsta za šećer i željezo, važe te, razgovarate, nakon nekog tjedna (možda 25. Ili tu negdje) počne mjeriti otkucaje srca bebe nekim ureðajem, kad doðe vrijeme za provjeru da li se beba okrenula glavom dole babica to rukom provjeri u 32. tjednu. I tako provjerava do kraja. Pregledi su kod babice zadnjih 2 mj svaka 2 tjedna a dotad 1 mjesečno.

----------


## Mia38

Pozdrav svima..
LaraLana i ostali koje zanima u nedjelju je stigao moj veliki djecak.
3850 g i 53 cm.... nista od ovog cijelog puta nije bilo lako pa tako ni porod koji je zavrsio carskim rezom nakon 27 sati muke al sad je eto tu i prekrasan.. oboje smo dobro i spremni za izazove koji tek dolaze.
Ne gubite nadu, put je tezak, nekome vise fizicki nekome psihicki ali na kraju se isplati. Sretno svima!

----------


## LaraLana

> Pozdrav svima..
> LaraLana i ostali koje zanima u nedjelju je stigao moj veliki djecak.
> 3850 g i 53 cm.... nista od ovog cijelog puta nije bilo lako pa tako ni porod koji je zavrsio carskim rezom nakon 27 sati muke al sad je eto tu i prekrasan.. oboje smo dobro i spremni za izazove koji tek dolaze.
> Ne gubite nadu, put je tezak, nekome vise fizicki nekome psihicki ali na kraju se isplati. Sretno svima!


Bravo i čestitam hrabroj mami I velikom dječaku  :Heart: 
Brz oporavak Mia  :grouphug:

----------


## branca_i

Mia38, cestitam od srca! Predivno!  :Heart:  :Heart: 
Puse tebi i bebici!!!  :Kiss:  :Kiss:

----------


## Iva83

Mia38,ceeestitam od sveg ❤❤

----------


## Rominka

> Pozdrav svima.Juce sam bila na ultrazvuku 12+3 i medicinska sestra(babica) je videla da je sve u redu sa oba ploda(glavice,ručice,nožice,srce...).Medjutim kad je nastavila kaze da joj se cini da blizancu br 2(tako ga ona naziva) kao da je srce malo vise na desnoj strani.Onda je gledala,gledala,gledala i kaze da nije sigurna i ne moze da potvrdi.Pokusavala je da pronadje nesto izmedju pluca i stomaka menjajuci kablove UZ ali nije mogla da nadje to st je trazila.Nakon nekih 50 minuta UZ pregleda(sve me po stomaku bolelo koliko je pritiskala i trazila "nesto") zakazala mi je pregled kod doktora specijaliste za ultrazvuk.Ja sam se toliko isekirala da citavu noc nisam oka sklopila.Koje god sam joj pitanje postavila u smislu sta to moze da znaci ona je odgovarala da nije sigurna da je uopste to tako i da moram sacekati pregled kod specijaliste iduce sedmice i da odem kuci i da se ne sekiram(kao da je to moguce).Pozdrav svima i prijatan dan


Senka, ja cu ti samo napisati da se ne sekiras previse. Ja sam ti prijevremeno rodjeno dijete, mj i pol, sa jednim dijelom razvijene stitnjace, srce se nalazi vise desno pa je svaki uzv show ako ne napomenem. A imam godinica i sve sam to slucajno saznala naknadno u zivotu. Bitno da se sve razvija kako treba i vjerujem da ce biti sve u redu.

----------


## Rominka

> Pozdrav svima..
> LaraLana i ostali koje zanima u nedjelju je stigao moj veliki djecak.
> 3850 g i 53 cm.... nista od ovog cijelog puta nije bilo lako pa tako ni porod koji je zavrsio carskim rezom nakon 27 sati muke al sad je eto tu i prekrasan.. oboje smo dobro i spremni za izazove koji tek dolaze.
> Ne gubite nadu, put je tezak, nekome vise fizicki nekome psihicki ali na kraju se isplati. Sretno svima!


Cestitke Mia <3 zao mi je da si se namucila, zato sada uzivajte i samo uzivajte i volite se najvise! I brz oporavak ti zelim

----------


## Senka43

Rominka,hvala ti puno❤.Nadam se da ce sve biti u redu.Pozdrav

----------


## LF2

Mia38, čestitam od ♥️

----------


## DalmaIB

Čestitam Mia  :Smile:

----------


## Spring-Summer

Draga Mia, cestitam ♥️
Iva, Sushi, veeelike cestitke i vama ♥️
Kaja se nije duze javila. Nadam se da cemo i od nje cuti lijepe vijesti.
Alisa, citam da se i ti sada spremas za postupak pa me zanima jesi li se ipak cijepila? Ja sam cekala prvo ljeto pa jesen pa sam sada docekala da sam u polozaju da ne znam sta cu. Ako se ipak odlucim cijepiti, ne mogu odmah u postupak, a to mi je uzasna opcija. Nisam vise pametna.

----------


## Alisa81

Hej, Spring-Summer! Da, ja sam u terapiji (kontracepcija, Decapeptyl, a od danas Fostimon), i sljedeći petak sam dolje na 1. ultrazvuku. Ja se nisam cijepila, kao spremala sam se, ali nekako mi je instinkt govorio da to ne napravim. Naravno, sada me strah da me corona ne zezne pred sam postupak, ali ću valjda izdržati još to malo.

----------


## Alisa81

https://www.facebook.com/15188830205...8270130342051/

Taman će biti organizirana rasprava na rodinom fejsu upravo na tu temu  :Smile:

----------


## Spring-Summer

> Hej, Spring-Summer! Da, ja sam u terapiji (kontracepcija, Decapeptyl, a od danas Fostimon), i sljedeći petak sam dolje na 1. ultrazvuku. Ja se nisam cijepila, kao spremala sam se, ali nekako mi je instinkt govorio da to ne napravim. Naravno, sada me strah da me corona ne zezne pred sam postupak, ali ću valjda izdržati još to malo.


Tako i ja. Spremala sam se i skroz odgadjala jer sam se bojala kako ce to utjecati na postupak. Moramo sada izdrzati kako god bilo iako je situacija uzasna. Mi moramo i pri izlasku iz Makedonije imati negativan test na covid? Ljetos se moglo iz Makedonije ici doma bez testa, ali bi nas na nasoj granici  stavljali u karantenu.
Koliko ostajes tamo? Vracas se natrag odmah nakon 1.UZV ili ostajes tamo? Meni je receno da bih  trebala biti 10-ak dana.

----------


## Alisa81

Ne vraćam se odmah nakon UZV, ostajem do transfera,  19. ili 20. Ja još ne mogu vjerovati da se to sve događa, nakon 2 godine čitanja raznih foruma i tuđih iskustava te planiranja. Ne mogu vjerovati da ću za 2 tjedna možda biti trudna. Aaaaa

Ne znam za test i povratak, ja sam u 4. mj dole napravila PCR i s njime ušla u HR. Tako ću i sada. Sad samo moram provjeriti koji mi test treba za MK.

----------


## DalmaIB

Nisam čitala sad zadnjih dana jesu li nešto novoga uveli, ali prije 10tak dana kada sam ja trebala ići za ulazak u Mak bio je dovoljan brzi antigenski test ne stariji od 48sati. Isto tako i za izlazak (iako mi taj dio nije nikako jasan). Za RH nisan proučavala previše jer je sam ja mogla nazad pošto mi od preboljenja nije prošlo godinu dana.

----------


## Lucy10

Čestitke svim devojkama sa pozitivnim betama

----------


## Spring-Summer

> Ne vraćam se odmah nakon UZV, ostajem do transfera,  19. ili 20. Ja još ne mogu vjerovati da se to sve događa, nakon 2 godine čitanja raznih foruma i tuđih iskustava te planiranja. Ne mogu vjerovati da ću za 2 tjedna možda biti trudna. Aaaaa
> 
> Ne znam za test i povratak, ja sam u 4. mj dole napravila PCR i s njime ušla u HR. Tako ću i sada. Sad samo moram provjeriti koji mi test treba za MK.


Samo nek se sve poslozi i nek dodje beba ♥️
Ja sad citam nove mjere i ne znam sta raditi. Necu moci na posao bez covid putovnice.

----------


## Lucy10

> Čestitke svim devojkama sa pozitivnim betama i srećno svima koje su u postupku


Evo kratak update i od mene. 
Urađena je histeroskopija, svi nalazi koje je dr L tražio i sada čekam ciklus da krenem sa terapijom (Diferelin od 1.dana do 7.dana i Estrofem od drugog, bez prekida. 
Sedmi ili osmi dan uz. 
I ja se raspitujem kako ući u MK. 
Može pcr ne stariji od 72 časa ili antigenski ne stariji od 48. I mene ovo čeka pa sve moram uklopiti.

----------


## Spring-Summer

> Nisam čitala sad zadnjih dana jesu li nešto novoga uveli, ali prije 10tak dana kada sam ja trebala ići za ulazak u Mak bio je dovoljan brzi antigenski test ne stariji od 48sati. Isto tako i za izlazak (iako mi taj dio nije nikako jasan). Za RH nisan proučavala previše jer je sam ja mogla nazad pošto mi od preboljenja nije prošlo godinu dana.


Ni meni nije jasan taj test za izlazak iz Makedonije, ali tako je i morat cemo ga odraditi. 
Kod mene se sada sve iskompliciralo s tim novim mjerama. Nadam se da je ovo sada samo pocetni sok i da ce se sve posloziti kako treba.

----------


## Medo2711

Mia cestitke od srca❤

----------


## Lucy10

Molim vas koje ste na donaciji js kod dr Lazarevskog za odgovor. Da li ste 7.dan išle na uz u Sistinu ili kod svog dr? (Dr je u mejlu napisao terapiju i 7.ili 8. dan uz). Kog dana je okvirno transfer i koliko ste ostajale u Skoplju? Uh, sve više pitanja kako se približava datum a sve manje sam pametna  :Smile: 
Hvala na podršci i pomoći.

----------


## Medo2711

> Molim vas koje ste na donaciji js kod dr Lazarevskog za odgovor. Da li ste 7.dan išle na uz u Sistinu ili kod svog dr? (Dr je u mejlu napisao terapiju i 7.ili 8. dan uz). Kog dana je okvirno transfer i koliko ste ostajale u Skoplju? Uh, sve više pitanja kako se približava datum a sve manje sam pametna 
> Hvala na podršci i pomoći.


Kod svog dr isla..ovisi o endometriji.Ali 15 dan sam bila dolje na et,onda mi bio transfer 18 dc,bila dolje oko 4 dana.A kad sam isla na fet sam bila jedan dan.

----------


## Lucy10

Hvala Medo2711.
Ma treba to sve pohvatati, a misliš znaš sve posle toliko iščitanih stranica  foruma

----------


## Medo2711

> Hvala Medo2711.
> Ma treba to sve pohvatati, a misliš znaš sve posle toliko iščitanih stranica  foruma


A znam..kad mu javis endometrijum ce ti dr.L napisati kad da dodes. :Smile:

----------


## LaraLana

> Molim vas koje ste na donaciji js kod dr Lazarevskog za odgovor. Da li ste 7.dan išle na uz u Sistinu ili kod svog dr? (Dr je u mejlu napisao terapiju i 7.ili 8. dan uz). Kog dana je okvirno transfer i koliko ste ostajale u Skoplju? Uh, sve više pitanja kako se približava datum a sve manje sam pametna 
> Hvala na podršci i pomoći.


Lucy teško je predvidjeti kad bi što moglo biti. Nekome transfer bude 14 dan a nekome 18 dan itd. Sve ovisi od endometrija. 
Prije je dr. L davno prije više od 6 godina kad sam ja išla zahtjevao da se prvi uzv oko 6 dc dole već bude kod njih i ja sam tako išla i bila dole punih 14 dana....da da.
Al vidim da su sad već malo olabavili jer vide da si mnogi nemogu toliko dana priuštiti. 
I prije su išli više u protokole s kontracepcijom i to je dobro bilo jer si možete planirati sve pa tako i na vrijeme lijekove za stimulaciju nabaviti.

P.S. ovo za testove što traže je tako kako je i s tim se treba pomiriti i prihvatite to jer situacija je zabrinjavajuća i do nove godine će biti još gore. Dobro je da uopće dopuštaju putovanja jer je procjepljenost niska.

----------


## Lucy10

Medo, LaraLana, hvala puno na odgovoru. Onda ću na uz kod svog dr, javiti se dr L sa nalazom, pa ćemo videti šta će reći.

----------


## sushi

> Molim vas koje ste na donaciji js kod dr Lazarevskog za odgovor. Da li ste 7.dan išle na uz u Sistinu ili kod svog dr? (Dr je u mejlu napisao terapiju i 7.ili 8. dan uz). Kog dana je okvirno transfer i koliko ste ostajale u Skoplju? Uh, sve više pitanja kako se približava datum a sve manje sam pametna 
> Hvala na podršci i pomoći.


ja sam radila uzv kod mog mpo-ovca u Zg, na 7dc i 10dc...i to sam javljala dr.Lazarevskom. 13dc sam bila na prvom uzv u Sistini, a 14dc nam je bila oplodnja, endometrij se lijepo debljao od početka... 

doduše, ja inače nemam prirodan ciklus, pa sam zbog nadomjesne koju pijem mogla točno znati kad će mi biti 1dc i unaprijed sam dogovorila s dr.L kad i gdje ću raditi prve uzv i kad trebam biti kod njih na uzv...tako da smo mi kupili avionske karte već nekih mjesec dana unaprijed, držali fige da sve na uzv bude ok - i bilo je  :Smile:

----------


## sushi

mi smo računali da u Mk možemo ostati maksimalno 10 dana (uzimali smo unaprijed te avionske karte na popustu, pa smo trebali računati s najdužom mogućom varijantom...) - računala sam da ćemo doći u Sistinu na moj 13dc, da će eventualno trebati par dana još do dana oplodnje (ovisno o tome kako će mi se debljati endo)...pa sam uzela u obzir da teoretski može biti transfer na 5.dan ili da će eventualno upasti veiknd u priču... i tako smo uzeli taj maksimalni broj od 9 punih dana. na kraju nam je bilo dovoljno 5 dana sveukupno (od ponedjeljka kad je bio prvi uzv u Sistini do petka kad je bio et), ali smo se onih rezerviranih dodatnih par dana lijepo odmarali.

nezgodno s Mkd je znati unaprijed taj broj dana jer ovisiš o hpri faktora koje ne možeš predvidjeti... vjerojatno je vizavi toga najlakše ići autom jer ovisiš sam o sebi, ali podrazumijeva duge vožnje + nama je ispao avion jeftiniji od vožnje, a puno praktičniji

----------


## sushi

> Cure moje evo da vam se javim,danas je 4tjedna od oplodnje,a po gestacijskoj dobi 6+3,a po ultrazvuku 6+2..kucaju obadva srca,al ima i mali hematom,kazu da nije nista zabrinjavajuce,al nije bas ugodno cuti


Iva draga, ovo tek sad vidim...čestitam ti  :Heart:  i hvala svima ostalima...da nije bilo ove teme i pogotovo svih info od LaraLane, iskreno, teško bih se odlučila za Mk, jako mi je drago da postojite na ovom forumu  :grouphug:  a sad neka se ovaj dobar niz nastavi bez prekida cure  :Love: 

ja sam isto ovaj tjedan saznala da se radi o blizićima, prekjučer sam vidjela i da su oba srca prokucala... ali sve to sam saznala jer sam završila u hitnoj zbog puno puno krvi...naravno da sam mislila da je sve gotovo...imam hematom koji je srećom daleko od malih i nadamo se da će sve biti ok. dodatno mi je podebljana terapija iz Mk. u svakom slučaju nije počelo veselo, ali hrabro idemo dalje korak po korak  :Smile:

----------


## Lucy10

Hvala sushi. Pomogli su i tvoji komentari da posložim kockice.
Želim da ti trudnoća na dalje protekne bezbrižno.

----------


## Iva83

Sushi hvala ti ❤ ,cestitke i tebi i da sve i dalje bude u redu .Valjda svi moramo proci kroz stres i strepnju,za svaku sitnicu se uplasimo,al tako mora biti.
Cure koje sada idete u postupke zelim vam punoo srece ❤

----------


## Iva83

Medo2711,kako si ti,jel kod tebe sve ok?

----------


## LaraLana

> Iva draga, ovo tek sad vidim...čestitam ti  i hvala svima ostalima...da nije bilo ove teme i pogotovo svih info od LaraLane, iskreno, teško bih se odlučila za Mk, jako mi je drago da postojite na ovom forumu  a sad neka se ovaj dobar niz nastavi bez prekida cure 
> 
> ja sam isto ovaj tjedan saznala da se radi o blizićima, prekjučer sam vidjela i da su oba srca prokucala... ali sve to sam saznala jer sam završila u hitnoj zbog puno puno krvi...naravno da sam mislila da je sve gotovo...imam hematom koji je srećom daleko od malih i nadamo se da će sve biti ok. dodatno mi je podebljana terapija iz Mk. u svakom slučaju nije počelo veselo, ali hrabro idemo dalje korak po korak


Sushi čestitam još jednom, pa to su zaista divne vijesti  :Zaljubljen: 
Kako je ovo lijepo pročitati i hvala ti na tome. Neizmjerno mi je drago da sam mnogima razbila predrasude o Mk.

Sjećam se da si ti i inesz bile prve koje ste komentirale moj prvi dugi protokol iz Sistine i kako je u protokolu iznimno važno dozirati stimulaciju jer ga gotovo nitko nije primjenjivao u Hr.

U to ime neka se nastavi ovaj lijepi niz pozitivnih beta i trudnoća.

----------


## Medo2711

> Medo2711,kako si ti,jel kod tebe sve ok?


Kod mene sve uredu,sutra pregled..Za sad sve skolski ide,vec smo 18 tt  :Very Happy: ...Draga kako kod tebe?Kad ti imas pregled?
Dali vodis trudnocu kod svog gin ili u bolnici?

----------


## Iva83

Medo 2711,super prolazi vrijeme i nek samo tako i ostane..Sve ultrazvuke sto sam imala bilo je u bolnici jer su tamo bolji kao ultrazvuci,vise se vidi,uputio me je moj gin.kod dr u bolnici sto vodi blizanacke i rizicne trudnoce,da vidimo sto ce ona reci i dali ce me primit kao svog pacijenta da me vodi.Trebala sam ic ovaj tjedan,al nije bilo mjesta,pa idem iduci utorak,valjda ce biti sve ok

----------


## Medo2711

> Medo 2711,super prolazi vrijeme i nek samo tako i ostane..Sve ultrazvuke sto sam imala bilo je u bolnici jer su tamo bolji kao ultrazvuci,vise se vidi,uputio me je moj gin.kod dr u bolnici sto vodi blizanacke i rizicne trudnoce,da vidimo sto ce ona reci i dali ce me primit kao svog pacijenta da me vodi.Trebala sam ic ovaj tjedan,al nije bilo mjesta,pa idem iduci utorak,valjda ce biti sve ok


Bit ce naravno..vec bi ti nesto osjecala.Tako i ja vodim u bolnici jer je rizicna trudnoca.Tebi je i bolje da tamo vodis isto zbog sigurnosti.Javljaj situaciju u utorak ❤

----------


## Iva83

Medo 2711,naravno da hocu,mi smo ovdje svi kao jedna velika obitelj ❤

----------


## KirurgijaJeLjubav

Pozdrav drage moje! Evo kod mene je situacija sljedeća. Bila sam na aspiraciji jajnih celija u ponedjeljak i dobili smo 8 jajnih celija. Poslije toga sam dobila sljedeći protokol: Utrogestan( progesteron) 200mg 2x2 vaginalno, Estradiol 1mg2x2, Impryl 1x, Aspirin 100 1x, Prednisolon 5mg 1x i 1 s.c injekcija Protulex 25 mg dan prije transfera. Sutra imam transfer embrija. Vratiti će mi 2. Dobili su 6. Sad danas su me pitali za pohranu embrija i da je cijena oko 800€ sto prije nitko ništa nije spominjao pa me je malo iznenadilo i iznerviralo. 
Kako se ponašati poslije transfera? Imamo li pravo na bolovanje i pod koja dijagnoza ako da? Oni su mi rekli da je test za trudnoću tek nakon 2 tjedna. Može li prije da se zna?
Hvala puno ☺️☺️☺️

----------


## LiaLia

Pozdrav svima   :Bye: 

Već dugo pratim ovu temu, a još dulje imam želju biti mama. Hvala svima što su podijelili svoja iskustva, zbog vas nemam osjećaj da idem sama u nešto nepoznato nego da pomalo poznajem osoblje, kako to sve funkcionira i da znam što me, otprilike, čeka. Imam 37 godina i odlučila sam ću uskoro ići na IVF s donorom. Naravno, u Sistinu  :Smile:

----------


## LaraLana

Kirurgija pisali smo da se čuvanje embrija plaća. Jedino je malo nešto drugačije ako se ide preko hzzo- ali to sam sad zaboravila, čini mi se da npr netko plaća a netko ne FET  i tak.
Ponašaj se normalno jedino nemoj baš nešto teško dizati al ono baš teško iako ti i to baš nema veze jer većinom žene koje imaju već djecu uredno i dižu istu od 14, 15 kg. Tako da ponašaj se normalno, ako je embrij dobar primit će se.
Naravno da se može prije znati, pa 14 dana je meni suludo čekati i uzimati lijekove bezveze.
Ja sam na 9 -ti dan od transfera imala pozitivan test super osjetljivi Gravignost Ultra 10 miu i 12 dan 139 betu.
Nema se tu što čekati 14 dana.
I da....dan transfera ti je nulti dan i kod tebe su znači trodnevni embriji.
Sretno  :Smile:

----------


## LaraLana

Vrati se par stranica jer ti je Rominka već odgovorila što se tiče bolovanja.

----------


## KirurgijaJeLjubav

Hvala puno. Morat ću izgleda da čitam ponovo od početka ☺️ Sve čitala ali opet se zaboravi. Ma meni je tezak posao svakako. Radim na klinici, vozimo krevete, dižemo pacijente, a da ne govorim o doticaju sa izlučevinama kojekakvim, lijekovima isl pa želim to izbjeći. 
Šta je to FET? Vidim da se često spominje. 
I ako dođe do trudnoće kad je najbolje reci poslodavcu ? 
Hvala na podršci LaraLana

----------


## Lucy10

@ Kirurgijajeljubav
6 od 8 je sasvim lep skor. Ako su ti sada preneli dva, imaš za još  dva transfera zamrznutih embrija ili Fet (eng. frozen embrio transfer).
Želim ti da se uskoro javiš sa visokom betom.

----------


## LaraLana

> Hvala puno. Morat ću izgleda da čitam ponovo od početka ������☺️ Sve čitala ali opet se zaboravi. Ma meni je tezak posao svakako. Radim na klinici, vozimo krevete, dižemo pacijente, a da ne govorim o doticaju sa izlučevinama kojekakvim, lijekovima isl pa želim to izbjeći. 
> Šta je to FET? Vidim da se često spominje. 
> I ako dođe do trudnoće kad je najbolje reci poslodavcu ? 
> Hvala na podršci LaraLana������������


Onda zbog opisa posla nećeš raditi cijelu trudnoću, to je valjda jasno zbog razloga koje si i sama navela.
Pa gle, kad već pređeš 9 tjedana trudnoće velika je vjerojatnost da će to sve biti ok. Druga stepenica je 12 tt pa vidi do 9 tjedana ako se dogodi trudnoća dal ćeš koristiti godišnji, slobodne dana ili što već.
Znači kasnije se ide na komplikacije i mislim da za to ima posebna šifra i da poslodavac po tome može znati....sorry al taj dio sam zaboravila već.

----------


## Spring-Summer

KirurgijaJeLjubav, sretno ❤
Jesi li ti cijepljena protiv covida? Ja nisam, a i mene ceka aspiracija i sve ostalo.

----------


## KirurgijaJeLjubav

> Onda zbog opisa posla nećeš raditi cijelu trudnoću, to je valjda jasno zbog razloga koje si i sama navela.
> Pa gle, kad već pređeš 9 tjedana trudnoće velika je vjerojatnost da će to sve biti ok. Druga stepenica je 12 tt pa vidi do 9 tjedana ako se dogodi trudnoća dal ćeš koristiti godišnji, slobodne dana ili što već.
> Znači kasnije se ide na komplikacije i mislim da za to ima posebna šifra i da poslodavac po tome može znati....sorry al taj dio sam zaboravila već.


Ma mene ti samo zabrinjava ovaj dio dok se ustanovi trudnoća. Inače u Njemačkoj se od poslodavca dobija zabrana rada jer je posao u medicini sam po sebi naporan za trudnicu

----------


## KirurgijaJeLjubav

> KirurgijaJeLjubav, sretno ❤
> Jesi li ti cijepljena protiv covida? Ja nisam, a i mene ceka aspiracija i sve ostalo.


Da jedna doza Pfizera jer sam prebolovala covid

----------


## KirurgijaJeLjubav

> @ Kirurgijajeljubav
> 6 od 8 je sasvim lep skor. Ako su ti sada preneli dva, imaš za još  dva transfera zamrznutih embrija ili Fet (eng. frozen embrio transfer).
> Želim ti da se uskoro javiš sa visokom betom.


Lucy hvala mnogo. Danas su mi vraćena 2 trodnevna embrija. Ostala su još 4 isto jako dobre kvalitete koja smo zamrznuli. Dr. L je jako zadovoljan kako se kod mene situacija razvijala do sada. Samo da tako i ostane

----------


## Spring-Summer

> Da jedna doza Pfizera jer sam prebolovala covid


Prije koliko vremena si se cijepila?

----------


## LaraLana

> Ma mene ti samo zabrinjava ovaj dio dok se ustanovi trudnoća. Inače u Njemačkoj se od poslodavca dobija zabrana rada jer je posao u medicini sam po sebi naporan za trudnicu


Onda godišnji, slobodni dani jer vjerojatno ih imaš s obzirom na situaciju s covidom i prekovremenih ako već čini mi se da si pisala da ginekolog ne daje bolovanje. 
U Hr se ima pravo bolovanja to je Rominka već pisala a ti vidi i u svojoj kući gdje si osigurana.

----------


## KirurgijaJeLjubav

> Prije koliko vremena si se cijepila?


U septembru

----------


## Kosuta364

Drage Makedonke,
još uvijek imam nekoliko kutija Prolutex-a i Impryl-a pa ako nekome treba neka se javi.

Edit: samo poklanjanje.
Prodaja je na forumu strogo zabranjena.

----------


## Alisa81

Ja upravo bila na 1. UZV na Sistini. Imam jaja na izvoz, ali su mala. Na 9. dan terapije su velika  11, 12 mm. Sad me strah bude li išta na kraju. Doktor rekao još 5, 6 dana terapije, a kao planirali 10. Koliko su vama bila velika jajašca na taj dan? Endometrij 7.5. cm. Baš me zbediralo sve...transfer je bio planiran sljedeći petak ili subotu, ali nakon ovoga ne znam više. Dobit ću otkaz ne vratim li se na posao..

----------


## Alisa81

8 dana sam se pikala Fostimonom, sada dobila Meriofert. Koliko čitam sve forume, nikad čula za te lijekove.

----------


## Inesz

> Drage Makedonke,
> još uvijek imam nekoliko kutija Prolutex-a i Impryl-a pa ako nekome treba neka se javi.
> 
> Edit: samo poklanjanje.
> Prodaja je na forumu strogo zabranjena.


Drage forumašice, odobrila sam post, ali vas molim vas da javite ako se dogodi pokušaj prodaje.

----------


## Argente

> 8 dana sam se pikala Fostimonom, sada dobila Meriofert. Koliko čitam sve forume, nikad čula za te lijekove.


To su samo marke lijekova, Fostimon je čisti FSH (ekvivalent Gonalu), a Meriofert FSH+LH (ekvivalent Menopuru). Isti sastav, drugi proizvođač.

----------


## Argente

> Ja upravo bila na 1. UZV na Sistini. Imam jaja na izvoz, ali su mala. Na 9. dan terapije su velika  11, 12 mm. Sad me strah bude li išta na kraju. Doktor rekao još 5, 6 dana terapije, a kao planirali 10. Koliko su vama bila velika jajašca na taj dan? Endometrij 7.5. cm. Baš me zbediralo sve...transfer je bio planiran sljedeći petak ili subotu, ali nakon ovoga ne znam više. Dobit ću otkaz ne vratim li se na posao..


Endometrij ti je već sad dobar, a jaja malo sporije rastu, ali super da ih ima puno. A posao...je nezgodno, ali šta možeš? Nećeš sad prekidati postupak...

----------


## DalmaIB

> Pozdrav svima  
> 
> Već dugo pratim ovu temu, a još dulje imam želju biti mama. Hvala svima što su podijelili svoja iskustva, zbog vas nemam osjećaj da idem sama u nešto nepoznato nego da pomalo poznajem osoblje, kako to sve funkcionira i da znam što me, otprilike, čeka. Imam 37 godina i odlučila sam ću uskoro ići na IVF s donorom. Naravno, u Sistinu


Pozdrav LiaLia.
Pošto si nova, poruke ti malo kasne i ne vidimo ih odmah, zato ti nitko još nije odgovorio.
Dobro nam došla.
Ja i ti smo godište čini se i na istom putu. Ja sam već bila u Sistini i odabrala donora i nadam se da sa idućim ciklusom idem po bebača  :Smile: 
Svakako nisi sama, cure ovdje su velika podrška i toliko toga znaju. I meni su bile velika pomoć.
Sretno!

----------


## DalmaIB

> KirurgijaJeLjubav, sretno ❤
> Jesi li ti cijepljena protiv covida? Ja nisam, a i mene ceka aspiracija i sve ostalo.


Ja se isto nisam cijepila, a čeka me sve što i tebe.
S tim da sam ja preboljela prije skoro 7 mjeseci (bar na posao mogu bez problema na temelju toga).
Za ulazak u Makedoniju nam treba negativan test. Za kliniku nije nitko ništa spominjao.

KirurgijaJeLjubav, super na tako lijepom rezultatu.
Želim ti veeeeliku betu i urednu, kako bi rekli, školsku trudnoću.
Nadam se da ćeš i slobodne dane, bolovanje uspjeti bez problema srediti.

----------


## Spring-Summer

> Ja se isto nisam cijepila, a čeka me sve što i tebe.
> S tim da sam ja preboljela prije skoro 7 mjeseci (bar na posao mogu bez problema na temelju toga).
> Za ulazak u Makedoniju nam treba negativan test. Za kliniku nije nitko ništa spominjao.
> 
> KirurgijaJeLjubav, super na tako lijepom rezultatu.
> Želim ti veeeeliku betu i urednu, kako bi rekli, školsku trudnoću.
> Nadam se da ćeš i slobodne dane, bolovanje uspjeti bez problema srediti.


Draga, DalmalB, ja nisam niti preboljela covid, a od citanja svih vijesti me uhvatila frka da i to ne bih negdje putem pokupila pa sad razmisljam da li da se cijepim pa onda idem u postupak jer bez covid potvrde vise necu moci niti na posao. 
Alisa, nadam se da ce jajasca brzo rasti. Gdje si kupovala fostimon u Hrvatskoj?

----------


## KirurgijaJeLjubav

> Ja se isto nisam cijepila, a čeka me sve što i tebe.
> S tim da sam ja preboljela prije skoro 7 mjeseci (bar na posao mogu bez problema na temelju toga).
> Za ulazak u Makedoniju nam treba negativan test. Za kliniku nije nitko ništa spominjao.
> 
> KirurgijaJeLjubav, super na tako lijepom rezultatu.
> Želim ti veeeeliku betu i urednu, kako bi rekli, školsku trudnoću.
> Nadam se da ćeš i slobodne dane, bolovanje uspjeti bez problema srediti.


 Draga Dalma hvala puno na podršci. Ako Bog da bit će sve u redu  Ja vjerujem čvrsto u to da Bog dragi ima svoj plan za sve nas.

----------


## Spring-Summer

> U septembru


Hvala. Jesu li i tebi savjetovali da prodje barem jedan ciklus nakon cijepljenja da bi krenula sa stimulacijama?

----------


## Bambina1

Bok cure, evo da se javim. Krecemo u postupak pa se nadamo najboljem. Svim curama puno sreće, i onima koje su trudne  :Heart:  i one koje će to postati  :Heart:

----------


## Medo2711

> Bok cure, evo da se javim. Krecemo u postupak pa se nadamo najboljem. Svim curama puno sreće, i onima koje su trudne  i one koje će to postati


Tebi i svim curama zelim svu srecu ❤

----------


## LaraLana

> Ja upravo bila na 1. UZV na Sistini. Imam jaja na izvoz, ali su mala. Na 9. dan terapije su velika  11, 12 mm. Sad me strah bude li išta na kraju. Doktor rekao još 5, 6 dana terapije, a kao planirali 10. Koliko su vama bila velika jajašca na taj dan? Endometrij 7.5. cm. Baš me zbediralo sve...transfer je bio planiran sljedeći petak ili subotu, ali nakon ovoga ne znam više. Dobit ću otkaz ne vratim li se na posao..


Alisa nemoj se zamarati lijekovima, sve ti je to isto samo drugi naziv. Ja sam u prvom protokolu imala Gonal pa su mi kasnije dodali Merional a to ti je što i Menopur kod nas i sad taj Meriofert što si dobila.
Ja sam ti isto sporo reagirala na stimulaciju. Prvi uzv mi je bio 6 dc u Sistini što znači da sam 4 dana uzimala terapiju od 2 dc. Terapiju sam navečer uzimala i išla kod njih na hitnu dole jer su mi davali i.m. 
I na tom uzv su moji antralci stajali na 6 mm i uopće se nisam uzrujala jer sam vjerovala dr. L da će to krenuti i bilo je tako. Na ovom putovanju ništa nemožeš planirati jer uvijek ispadne drugačije. A što ti to lakše srcu primiš bit će sve lakše i manje stresno. 
Ja sam stop injekciju dobila 14 dc, punkcija 16 dc i transfer 18 dc. Malo tko tu na forumu vjeruje u dvodnevne embrije ali eno ih spavaju.

Oni ti svima tako nekako vele da će stimulacija trajati 10 dana, al nekome traje kraće a nekome duže. Sve je to nepredvidivo. Znam da ti je sad zbog posla frka, još i ova korona pa su svi napola ludi....mislim suludo je prekidati postupak, nešto ćeš već smisliti.
Sretno draga  :Heart:

----------


## LaraLana

LiaLia dobro nam došla  :Smile: 
Ostalim curama sretno  :Zaljubljen: 

Senka kako je prošao pregled?

----------


## vedre

Kosuta 364, javljam se za Prolutex.
Kako nemaš još dovoljan broj poruka nemožeš dobivati ni poslati poruke.
Molim javi mi se na mail kjara007@net.hr

----------


## sushi

cure sretno svima, vidim da vas je puno sad ili uskoro u Skopju  :Heart:  držim fige...
javljate kako je u Sistini, friške info svima dobro dođu  :Smile:

----------


## Alisa81

LaraLana, hvala na utješnoj poruci. Ma vjerujem i ja doktoru Popoviću, jako je smiren i opušten. Samo kad si na tim hormonima malo poludiš valjda. Panika bzvz. 
I ja svima želim sreću, nekako mi se čini plodna ova jesen. Sretno nam svima bilo!!

----------


## LiaLia

> Pozdrav LiaLia.
> Pošto si nova, poruke ti malo kasne i ne vidimo ih odmah, zato ti nitko još nije odgovorio.
> Dobro nam došla.
> Ja i ti smo godište čini se i na istom putu. Ja sam već bila u Sistini i odabrala donora i nadam se da sa idućim ciklusom idem po bebača 
> Svakako nisi sama, cure ovdje su velika podrška i toliko toga znaju. I meni su bile velika pomoć.
> Sretno!


Hvala za info. Nadam se da ću i ja uskoro, još nisam bila na prvom pregledu. Sretno  :Smile:

----------


## LiaLia

> LiaLia dobro nam došla 
> Ostalim curama sretno 
> 
> Senka kako je prošao pregled?


Hvala  :Smile:

----------


## Senka43

LaraLana,prehladila sam se pa sam morala da odlozim za naredni cetvrtak.Javljam.Pozdrav tebi i ostalim curama❤

----------


## KirurgijaJeLjubav

Prije 2 mjeseca sam dobila jednu dozu cjepiva

----------


## KirurgijaJeLjubav

Žene drage kakvi su vaši simptomi bili poslije transfera?
Mene je prvo opucao diazepam. Imala sam od njega jaku vrtoglavicu. Poslije punkcije lijevi jajnik katastrofa i grudi kao kamen tvrde. Sad je to malo popustilo. Stomak onako kao podmukli bol, ne mogu točno opisati. I pritisak mi je jako nizak. Ko pijana sam kokos

----------


## Alisa81

Spring-Summer, Fostimon sam na kraju dobila u ljekarni Filipović. Rekli su da je baš taj dan zvala još jedna žena, ali da toga nema. Onda je došla druga ljekarnica i malo se više potrudila. Kontaktirala je sve veledrogerije, i jedna je povukla fostimon iz Mađarske. Čekala sam 5 dana, ali je stiglo. Ovisi na koga naletiš očito. 

Ja upravo s 2. folikulimetrije. Endo 10 mm, jajašca do 15, 16 mm, ali estradiol nizak (400). Terapija još 2 dana (14 sve skupa), i valjda u petak berba. S Meriofertom je sve naglo buknulo. Vraćanje u nedjelju ili ponedjeljak.

----------


## Alisa81

Moram reći da zadnja 2 dana imam konstantne menstruacijske bolove. U početku su me jajnici samo pikali, onda par dana ništa (mislila sam si piece of cake), i sada ona tupa bol i težina. Bit će čupavo to do petka izdržati. Hvala Bogu da sam tu u Skopju da mogu ljenčariti i ležuckati.

----------


## Kosuta364

> Kosuta 364, javljam se za Prolutex.
> Kako nemaš još dovoljan broj poruka nemožeš dobivati ni poslati poruke.
> Molim javi mi se na mail kjara007@net.hr


Nažalost, javlja mi "Vaša se poruka nije isporučila na adresu kjara007@net.hr jer se adresa ne može pronaći ili ne može primati e-poštu.2. Može provjera adrese.

----------


## LaraLana

> Spring-Summer, Fostimon sam na kraju dobila u ljekarni Filipović. Rekli su da je baš taj dan zvala još jedna žena, ali da toga nema. Onda je došla druga ljekarnica i malo se više potrudila. Kontaktirala je sve veledrogerije, i jedna je povukla fostimon iz Mađarske. Čekala sam 5 dana, ali je stiglo. Ovisi na koga naletiš očito. 
> 
> Ja upravo s 2. folikulimetrije. Endo 10 mm, jajašca do 15, 16 mm, ali estradiol nizak (400). Terapija još 2 dana (14 sve skupa), i valjda u petak berba. S Meriofertom je sve naglo buknulo. Vraćanje u nedjelju ili ponedjeljak.


Alisa sretno na punkciji. Koji si danas dan ciklusa? Nadam se da će ti dr punktirati i ostale male folikule da se spriječi hiperstimulacija jer 14 je pozamašan broj a sigurno će se pojaviti njih još.

----------


## Alisa81

LaraLana, nejasno i krivo sam napisala. Danas mi je 13. i zadnji dan terapije, a 11. dan ciklusa. Da, terapiju sam počela uzimati prije menstruacije. Kako sam bila na kontracepciji,  napravljena je pauza od 3 dana i odmah sam šibala inekcije, nije se čekalo krvarenje. Tako da ispada da će punkcija biti na 14. dan ciklusa. Već na 10. danu kontracepcije mi je po datumima napisao kad počinjem s fostimonom i kad moram biti u Sistini. Zbilja je sve unaprijed isprogramirano dugim protokolom. Makar, s obzirom da mi dozrijevanje jajašaca po njemu ide usporeno, taman su to ta 2 dana što sam se pikala prije menge. Al dobro, slušam doktora i sve bude okej. 
A točan broj jajašaca u stvari ne znam, izmjerio je 3 i rekao da ih ima još dosta. Što god to značilo.

----------


## Spring-Summer

> Spring-Summer, Fostimon sam na kraju dobila u ljekarni Filipović. Rekli su da je baš taj dan zvala još jedna žena, ali da toga nema. Onda je došla druga ljekarnica i malo se više potrudila. Kontaktirala je sve veledrogerije, i jedna je povukla fostimon iz Mađarske. Čekala sam 5 dana, ali je stiglo. Ovisi na koga naletiš očito. 
> 
> Ja upravo s 2. folikulimetrije. Endo 10 mm, jajašca do 15, 16 mm, ali estradiol nizak (400). Terapija još 2 dana (14 sve skupa), i valjda u petak berba. S Meriofertom je sve naglo buknulo. Vraćanje u nedjelju ili ponedjeljak.


Da, ovisi na koga naletis u ljekarni. 
Kakva je situacija u Makedoniji s koronom? Imaju li kakve mjere za ulazak u bolnicu?
Samo neka sve bude sa srecom ❤

----------


## Alisa81

U bolnicu se ulazi bez beda, nitko niš ne traži. Za postupak ne znam, nisam još pitala,  vidjet ću sutra na zadnjem preggledu.

I hvala  :Smile:

----------


## Kosuta364

> Kosuta 364, javljam se za Prolutex.
> Kako nemaš još dovoljan broj poruka nemožeš dobivati ni poslati poruke.
> Molim javi mi se na mail kjara007@net.hr


Može provjera maila, dobivam slijedeću poruku, Vaša se poruka nije isporučila na adresu kjara007@net.hr jer se adresa ne može pronaći ili ne može primati e-poštu.

----------


## LaraLana

Alisa jesi dobila Stop injekciju? Kad je punkcija?

----------


## Alisa81

Da, jučer u 23 h sam piknula Ovitrelle. Sanjala da sam zaboravila dati injekciju i budila se u panici ha ha. Sutra aspiracija, aaa  :Smile: 

Cure, ne treba COVID  test niti potvrda za postupke.

Je li tko trenutno ovdje?

----------


## DalmaIB

> Da, jučer u 23 h sam piknula Ovitrelle. Sanjala da sam zaboravila dati injekciju i budila se u panici ha ha. Sutra aspiracija, aaa 
> 
> Cure, ne treba COVID  test niti potvrda za postupke.
> 
> Je li tko trenutno ovdje?


Super da ne treba ništa za ovaj glupi covid.
Sretno sutra  :Smile: 
Ja bi, ako bude sve ok, trebala doći u nedjelju popodne dolje.

----------


## Alisa81

Hvala, sretno i tebi!! 
Dolaziš taman kad ja odlazim.

----------


## Rayne

Bok djevojke, evo i mene. 30., samica, želi bebicu.. uglavnom večina stvari mi je jasna. Odlučila sam se za Sisitinu, međutim, ne znam da li da zovem na info telefon ili imate kakve mailove? Na kontakt formu sam slala, nema odgovora.
Kako je sa čekanjem stanica? Iz Newborn poliklinile Skopje su mi javili da se čeka po 6 mj da dođu do njih.

Sve vas pozdravljam!  :Smile:

----------


## Senka43

Pozdrav LaraLana i ostalim curama.Bila sam jutros na specijalistickom pregledu i sve ukazuje na dijfragma herniju odnosno stomak pritiska srce i pluca i ne dozvoljava da se razvijaju kako treba(to je kod ploda broj 2 a plod broj 1 je sasvim u redu i u skladu sa nedeljama trudnoce).Poslali su na dalje ispitivanje na Univerzitetskoj klinici al su sanse minimalne da rezultati pokazu suprotno.Doktor iz Sistine kaze da je to jako retka anomalija i javlja se jedan u milion slucajeva al eto mene je zadesila.

----------


## LaraLana

> Hvala, sretno i tebi!! 
> Dolaziš taman kad ja odlazim.


Alisa tebi je znači sutra punkcija? U nedjelju odlaziš? To si već dogovorila da ti vrate dvodnevne embrije?

----------


## LaraLana

> Pozdrav LaraLana i ostalim curama.Bila sam jutros na specijalistickom pregledu i sve ukazuje na dijfragma herniju odnosno stomak pritiska srce i pluca i ne dozvoljava da se razvijaju kako treba(to je kod ploda broj 2 a plod broj 1 je sasvim u redu i u skladu sa nedeljama trudnoce).Poslali su na dalje ispitivanje na Univerzitetskoj klinici al su sanse minimalne da rezultati pokazu suprotno.Doktor iz Sistine kaze da je to jako retka anomalija i javlja se jedan u milion slucajeva al eto mene je zadesila.


Senka draga jako mi je žao da kroz ovo sve prolaziš. Neću te ništa pitati, ti sama napiši ako budeš htjela kako se situacija bude dalje razvijala, teške su to teme ali da znaš da smo za tebe tu i mislimo na tebe  :grouphug:  :Heart:

----------


## Senka43

LaraLana,hvala ti.Bas me dobro uzdrmalo.Isplakala sam more suza od jutros al moram da se smirim i mislim na bebu koja je u redu da makar ona dodje na svet kako treba❤

----------


## Alisa81

Senka43, baš mi je žao. Kao i LaraLana, neću te ništa ispitivati. Vjerujem i nadam se da na kraju neće biti strašno. Drži se!!

----------


## Alisa81

LaraLana, oni su mi rekli da ću biti gotova u nedjelju ili ponedjeljak, ovisno o razvoju zametka. Ne znam koja je praksa dr. Popovića, nisam previše ispitivala dok ne odradim sutrašnji dan.

----------


## Senka43

Hvala ti Alisa81 i srecno u postupku❤

----------


## Iva83

Draga Senka 43,bas mi je zao,drzi se ❤
Alisa 81 i sve cure koje ste u postupcima zelim vam srecu

----------


## Bambina1

Senka43, zao mi je. Mi putujemo u nedjelju

----------


## LiaLia

> Senka43, zao mi je. Mi putujemo u nedjelju


I ja putujem u nedjelju  :Smile: ) Nemam još mogućnost pisanja privatnih poruka pa ti se ne mogu javiti.. Ako ti možeš i želiš, pls pošalji neki kontakt, bit ćemo skupa na letu.

----------


## Alisa81

Hvala cure!
Evo me s punkcije, imam 6 stanica za oplodnju, a koliko ih je izvučeno, ne znam. Znam da ih je na UZV bilo prek 10. Ja zadovoljna. Sutra ujutro prvi rezultati.

----------


## DalmaIB

Senka baš mi je žao. Znam da nije lako, drž se i misli na drugu bebicu, kao što si i sama rekla.

----------


## Senka43

Iva,Bambina,Dalma pozdrav i hvala vam na podrsci

----------


## Medo2711

Draga Senka zao mi je jako...ali ne predaj se nikad.Kako se kaze "dan po dan"..❤

----------


## Alisa81

Cure, kad su vama rekli podatke o kvaliteti embrija? Na dan transfera?

----------


## LaraLana

> Cure, kad su vama rekli podatke o kvaliteti embrija? Na dan transfera?


Mia da, na dan transfera. Danas bi ti trebali samo reći koliko je se oplodilo i kad će biti transfer.
Jel Boban u Sistini?

----------


## Alisa81

Pa javili su mi da su 3 oplođena i da je transfer najvjerojatnije u pon popodne. Ali nije sigurno..neka mlada embriologica mi sve javlja, Bobana nisam vidjela niti jednom sve ove dane.
Ugl., ne vraćaju dvodnevne.

----------


## LaraLana

> Pa javili su mi da su 3 oplođena i da je transfer najvjerojatnije u pon popodne. Ali nije sigurno..neka mlada embriologica mi sve javlja, Bobana nisam vidjela niti jednom sve ove dane.
> Ugl., ne vraćaju dvodnevne.


Oprosti gore sam krivo napisala ima.....mobitel mi sam ispravlja riječi :/
Možda je to Marija, vjerojatno je ona dežurna za vikend.
Na dan transfera traži informacije slobodno o embrijima, dužni su ti ih reći.

----------


## Tomoe

Pozdrav borilice, ja sam imala punkciju u nedjelju, a transfer u utorak, tek mi je u utorak neka plava embriologica rekla koliko se oplodilo. Za Bobana mi je receno da je u izolaciji  :Smile:

----------


## Alisa81

Pitat ću sve u ponedjeljak. Nekak mi se čini da bi mi vratili i 2. dan da ne pada u nedjelju, hm...ne znam zašto bi mi odmah na punkciji embriologica rekla da transfer sigurno nije u nedjelju. Ma dobro, kaj je, je .
Tomoe, koliko ti se bilo oplodilo? Koliko izvađenih?

----------


## LaraLana

> Pozdrav borilice, ja sam imala punkciju u nedjelju, a transfer u utorak, tek mi je u utorak neka plava embriologica rekla koliko se oplodilo. Za Bobana mi je receno da je u izolaciji


Tomoe sretno! I meni su oba puta vratili dvodnevne embrije i vjeruj u njih  :Heart: 
Ako je plava i duže kose onda je Marija.
Pa bit će frka im jer nema Bobana a možda i još nekoga.

----------


## LaraLana

> Pitat ću sve u ponedjeljak. Nekak mi se čini da bi mi vratili i 2. dan da ne pada u nedjelju, hm...ne znam zašto bi mi odmah na punkciji embriologica rekla da transfer sigurno nije u nedjelju. Ma dobro, kaj je, je .
> Tomoe, koliko ti se bilo oplodilo? Koliko izvađenih?


Alisa sigurno im je frka je nema Bobana a možda i još nekoga od njih pa izbjegavaju vikende zbog situacije.
Kako su privatna klinika zato nitko ne traži nekakve covid potvrde al eto zato im se događa to što se događa.

----------


## Tomoe

Izvadili su mi 14 stanica, a oplodilo se 2 embrija i obadva su mi vratili, tako da sada uz terapiju cekam betu.  :Smile:

----------


## LaraLana

> Izvadili su mi 14 stanica, a oplodilo se 2 embrija i obadva su mi vratili, tako da sada uz terapiju cekam betu.


Tomoe tko ti je vodio postupak, koji dr.?

----------


## Tomoe

> Tomoe tko ti je vodio postupak, koji dr.?


Vodio ga je dr. Popovic, imam same hvale za njega

----------


## Alisa81

Tomoe, budući da smo kod istog doktora, možeš mi reći koja ti je terapija propisana? Meni od  aspiracije prolutex i utrogestan. Što si dalje dobila? Znam da ću saznati u ponedjeljak, ali sam mestrpljiva.

----------


## Tomoe

Dobila sam Utrogestan 200mg 2x1, prolutex 1x1, estrofem 2x1, decortin 1/2 ujutro i navecer, impryl 1x1 i aspirin 1x1, terapiju moram uzimat 15dana, samo me zanima kako si dajete prolutex u trbuh, potkozno? Mene malo boli na dodir na tom mjestu di se pikam, mozda radim nesto krivo?

----------


## Alisa81

Hvala ti! Pa ja potkožno u trbuh, ništa me ne boli na tom mjestu, svaki put odaberem drugi dio trbuha, samo sam postala osjetljivija na same ubode. Mislim da ću se početi u ruku pikati.
Želim ti sreću i veliku betu!!

----------


## Tomoe

> Hvala ti! Pa ja potkožno u trbuh, ništa me ne boli na tom mjestu, svaki put odaberem drugi dio trbuha, samo sam postala osjetljivija na same ubode. Mislim da ću se početi u ruku pikati.
> Želim ti sreću i veliku betu!!


Pa mene bas boli, a isto si dajem potkozno u trbuh….ma budem izdrzala jos 10dana  :Smile: 
Hvala ti puno, takoder to zelim i tebi i svima koje su bile na transferu  :grouphug:

----------


## DalmaIB

Cure ima li ijedna broj od dr L... Nikako dočekat odgovor na mail (gledala sam spam), a ujutro bih trebala na avion hmm

----------


## DalmaIB

Bambina1 pun ti je inbox, ne mogu ti porukw više stizati

----------


## DalmaIB

> Bok djevojke, evo i mene. 30., samica, želi bebicu.. uglavnom večina stvari mi je jasna. Odlučila sam se za Sisitinu, međutim, ne znam da li da zovem na info telefon ili imate kakve mailove? Na kontakt formu sam slala, nema odgovora.
> Kako je sa čekanjem stanica? Iz Newborn poliklinile Skopje su mi javili da se čeka po 6 mj da dođu do njih.
> 
> Sve vas pozdravljam!


Dobro došla Rayne.
Možeš se javiti embriologu Bobanu na ovaj mail:
boban.janevski@acibademsistina.mk
Ili dr.Lazarevskom na
slobodan.lazarevski@acibademsistina.mk

Odgovaraju dosta brzo samo provjeri u spam, često im tamo odu poruke.
Ja sam bila na dogovoru krajem sedmog mjeseca, a sredinom 10.me je zvao da je materijal stigao.

----------


## vedre

Kosuta364 izgleda da su mi hakirali taj mail.
Evo drugi, pa se javi ako nesto nije uredu.
ivrasic@gmail.com

Hvala ti.

----------


## DalmaIB

> I ja putujem u nedjelju ) Nemam još mogućnost pisanja privatnih poruka pa ti se ne mogu javiti.. Ako ti možeš i želiš, pls pošalji neki kontakt, bit ćemo skupa na letu.


I ja putujem danas.
Možeš mi se javiti na mail ivana7bas@yahoo.com

----------


## KirurgijaJeLjubav

Drage cure meni je bilo sve ok do danas. Danas prvi put lagano krvarenje. 10 dan transfera. A jučer je kućni test bio pozitivan na trudnoću. Jedna blaga crtica se pokazala. Ali ovo krvarenje 2 dana prije očekivane menstruacije me zabrinjava. Zasad je samo malo nije strašno. Šta raditi?

----------


## LaraLana

> Drage cure meni je bilo sve ok do danas. Danas prvi put lagano krvarenje. 10 dan transfera. A jučer je kućni test bio pozitivan na trudnoću. Jedna blaga crtica se pokazala. Ali ovo krvarenje 2 dana prije očekivane menstruacije me zabrinjava. Zasad je samo malo nije strašno. Šta raditi?


Ništa ako nije obilno krvarenje. Javi se dr iz Sistine mailom ili ako imaš broj mob na mob.
Terapiju i dalje naravno koristi dok se ne čuješ s dr i dobiješ upute.

----------


## KirurgijaJeLjubav

LaraLana hvala na podršci. Onako je roskasta krv. I nije nešto puno. Nadam se da neće da nastavi. To sam primjetila na toaletnom papiru prilikom odlaska u toalet. Imam i grčeve u stomaku

----------


## Iva83

KirurgijaJeLjubav,i meni je isto tako bilo,al osmi dan od transfera i test je isto pokazao pozitivno,javila se bila dr.L koji mi je rekao da koristim i dalje terapiju i da ce to biti sve dobro i evo nas guramo dalje dan,po dan ..sve ce to bit dobro nebrini ❤

----------


## KirurgijaJeLjubav

Uh nadam se da si u pravu i smiruju me vaši komentari. Hvala Iva

----------


## Lucy10

Evo da se javim da smo i mi uskoro u Sistini, tačnije u sredu, što će biti 14.dc.
Osmog dana bila na uz i javila Lazarevskom nalaz (endo troslojan 6,4mm).
Dr povećao dozu Estrofema na 4 puta po 2mg, Utrogestan od 23.11. i zakazao za 24.11.
Javljam se iz Sistine uskoro. 
Svima koje ste sada u postupku želim plusiće i veeeelike bete uskoro.

----------


## sushi

> Cure, kad su vama rekli podatke o kvaliteti embrija? Na dan transfera?


po drugim postovima ovdje čini mi se da iskustva jako variraju... meni je oplodnja bila u utorak ujutro, tad su mi rekli da će mi se netko iz laboratorija javiti idući dan i reći kakvo je stanje i kad će biti transfer. u srijedu prijepodne me zvala embriologica, javila broj embrija i najavila transfer u petak. kad sam došla na transfer rekli su mi da se ipak nastavio dobro razvijati još jedan embrij više nego što im se činilo 2 dana prije. podatke o kvaliteti su mi rekli i preko telefona i uživo. u postupku sam bila početkom 10. mjeseca ove godine.

----------


## sushi

> LaraLana hvala na podršci. Onako je roskasta krv. I nije nešto puno. Nadam se da neće da nastavi. To sam primjetila na toaletnom papiru prilikom odlaska u toalet. Imam i grčeve u stomaku


uh, ja ne bih izdržala neizvjesnost bez vađenja bete koji dan prerano od planiranog datuma  :Smile:  pogotovo ako je testić bio pozitivan...držim fige!

----------


## KirurgijaJeLjubav

> uh, ja ne bih izdržala neizvjesnost bez vađenja bete koji dan prerano od planiranog datuma  pogotovo ako je testić bio pozitivan...držim fige!


Joj draga Sushi ne znam šta da ti kažem. Ionako mi je ginekologica jako teška i mislim malo sujetna jer sam to radila i onda trazim od nje da napravi da sve sto traži dr. L pa njoj čudno itd. I ovako u petak jedva dobila jedan privatni recept za estradiol da mogu da kupim. Pa onda pogrešno recept napisali pa ponovo trci u apoteku. Uglavnom imam termin sutra za recepte ponovo. I u četvrtak za vađenje bete. Ne znam kako onda dalje ako bude Beta pozitivna. Zbog radnog odnosa i bolovanja. Posto ne želim riskirati ništa i radim tezak posao u zdravstvu

----------


## KirurgijaJeLjubav

> po drugim postovima ovdje čini mi se da iskustva jako variraju... meni je oplodnja bila u utorak ujutro, tad su mi rekli da će mi se netko iz laboratorija javiti idući dan i reći kakvo je stanje i kad će biti transfer. u srijedu prijepodne me zvala embriologica, javila broj embrija i najavila transfer u petak. kad sam došla na transfer rekli su mi da se ipak nastavio dobro razvijati još jedan embrij više nego što im se činilo 2 dana prije. podatke o kvaliteti su mi rekli i preko telefona i uživo. u postupku sam bila početkom 10. mjeseca ove godine.


Sushi meni su sutradan poslije aspiracije jajnih celija rekli koliko ih i koliko se oplodilo. Kod mene je bilo 8 dobivenih i 6 od toga oplođenih. Onda su zvali opet kasnije 2 dan da kažu kad je točno transfer. Na dan transfera su mi ponovo sve objasnili i rekli da su se i preostala 4 embrija kvalitetno razvila i da bi ih bilo dobro zamrznuti. To sam onda isto i uradila. Vraćena su mi 2 trodnevna embrija

----------


## KirurgijaJeLjubav

> po drugim postovima ovdje čini mi se da iskustva jako variraju... meni je oplodnja bila u utorak ujutro, tad su mi rekli da će mi se netko iz laboratorija javiti idući dan i reći kakvo je stanje i kad će biti transfer. u srijedu prijepodne me zvala embriologica, javila broj embrija i najavila transfer u petak. kad sam došla na transfer rekli su mi da se ipak nastavio dobro razvijati još jedan embrij više nego što im se činilo 2 dana prije. podatke o kvaliteti su mi rekli i preko telefona i uživo. u postupku sam bila početkom 10. mjeseca ove godine.


Sushi meni su sutradan poslije aspiracije jajnih celija rekli koliko ih i koliko se oplodilo. Kod mene je bilo 8 dobivenih i 6 od toga oplođenih. Onda su zvali opet kasnije 2 dan da kažu kad je točno transfer. Na dan transfera su mi ponovo sve objasnili i rekli da su se i preostala 4 embrija kvalitetno razvila i da bi ih bilo dobro zamrznuti. To sam onda isto i uradila. Vraćena su mi 2 trodnevna embrija

----------


## LaraLana

> Joj draga Sushi ne znam šta da ti kažem. Ionako mi je ginekologica jako teška i mislim malo sujetna jer sam to radila i onda trazim od nje da napravi da sve sto traži dr. L pa njoj čudno itd. I ovako u petak jedva dobila jedan privatni recept za estradiol da mogu da kupim. Pa onda pogrešno recept napisali pa ponovo trci u apoteku. Uglavnom imam termin sutra za recepte ponovo. I u četvrtak za vađenje bete. Ne znam kako onda dalje ako bude Beta pozitivna. Zbog radnog odnosa i bolovanja. Posto ne želim riskirati ništa i radim tezak posao u zdravstvu


Joj kirurgija trebala si onda dole u Skopju sve sebi kupiti za 15 dana da imaš lijekova kad znaš kakva ti je gin, nemoj si komplicirati.
Kako je danas? Pisala doktoru? Jesi radila opet test?

----------


## DalmaIB

Cure, evo ja LiaLia sjedimo u čekaoni u sistini. Došao je Boban, srce mi zatitralo kad sam ga vidjela ahahahaha
A kad je ušao tamo u ured nastale ovacije, al doslovno hehe. Svi mu se vesele.  :Smile:

----------


## LaraLana

> Cure, evo ja LiaLia sjedimo u čekaoni u sistini. Došao je Boban, srce mi zatitralo kad sam ga vidjela ahahahaha
> A kad je ušao tamo u ured nastale ovacije, al doslovno hehe. Svi mu se vesele.


Dobro je...vrlo bitna osoba u laboratoriju, Boban i Aneta su fantastični biolozi, a ako nedaj bože nema i jednog i drugog  
U Sistini zbog ove corone nastaje već problem!

----------


## KirurgijaJeLjubav

> Joj kirurgija trebala si onda dole u Skopju sve sebi kupiti za 15 dana da imaš lijekova kad znaš kakva ti je gin, nemoj si komplicirati.
> Kako je danas? Pisala doktoru? Jesi radila opet test?


Evo danas sam bila kod nje. Prepisala mi je sve lijekove. Objasnila sam joj simptome rekla je da to ne mora ništa značiti i da pijem magnezij. Radila sam ponovo test opet blago vidljiva crta ali nije bio prvi jutarnji urin. Ma većina lijekova mi je bila za 15 dana. Za 1 sam se preračunala i manje kupila nego sto treba.

----------


## LaraLana

> Evo danas sam bila kod nje. Prepisala mi je sve lijekove. Objasnila sam joj simptome rekla je da to ne mora ništa značiti i da pijem magnezij. Radila sam ponovo test opet blago vidljiva crta ali nije bio prvi jutarnji urin. Ma većina lijekova mi je bila za 15 dana. Za 1 sam se preračunala i manje kupila nego sto treba.


Super, sutra ponovi s prvim jutarnjim i istim testom koji si jučer radila da eventualno možeš usporediti jačinu crtice. 
Jel još ima tog blagog krvarenja?
Ja sam magnezij uvečer pila jer mi tako rekao dr. L i to od 400 mg.

----------


## LaraLana

> Cure, evo ja LiaLia sjedimo u čekaoni u sistini. Došao je Boban, srce mi zatitralo kad sam ga vidjela ahahahaha
> A kad je ušao tamo u ured nastale ovacije, al doslovno hehe. Svi mu se vesele.


Dalma kakva je sad situacija kod tebe, u kojoj si fazi?
Tebi je prošli mj ono bio prekinut postupak jel tako?

----------


## mala85

Pozdrav svima, 
Nova sam ovdje. Imam jedno pitanje, od silnih kemoterapija sam ušla u menopauzu i jedina opcija mi je donacija jajnih stanica. Dokt. Lazarevski mi rekao da dođem 14 dan ciklusa, zar to nije kasno? Čitam po komentarina i vidim da Vas je puno imalo transfer 14/15 dan ciklusa a ja bi ga trebala imati 18/19 dan. Ne kužima?

----------


## DalmaIB

> Dalma kakva je sad situacija kod tebe, u kojoj si fazi?
> Tebi je prošli mj ono bio prekinut postupak jel tako?


Tako je. Prošli mj mi je endometrij bio pretanak a nisan baš ni na letrozol reagirala. Ovaj mj smo pošli sa klomifenom.
Danas vadila estradiol i LH i dr kaže da je dobro. UZV isto zadovoljan, nije puno se razbacivao sa brojkama, a ni ja nisan pitala jer...nije da se strašno razumim. Zna čovik svoj posao i virujen mu. Danas mi zadnji dan terapije, večeras u 23h stop injekcija, sutra pauza, prekosutra punkcija.
Sve mi je još uvijek tako nestvarno.
I ne mogu opisat koliko mi je drago što se Boban vratio.

Danas je u Klinici bila strašna gužva. Ja i LiaLia smo bile tamo od 8 do 13:30, ona malo duže. Al bez obzira što ne znaju gdje lupaju opet ljubazni  :Smile:

----------


## sushi

ja sam ih baš pitala kako im je s koronom kad sam bila na transferu u 10.mj, jer mi je bilo neobično da ne traže testiranje u klinici...rekli su mi da im je jedina frka bila sredinom prošle godine kad su morali zatvarati, da ih je većina preboljela i da im sve sad radi potpuno normalno, dobila sam dojam da se ne opterećuju previše, prilično je ležerno bilo tamo

----------


## LaraLana

> Tako je. Prošli mj mi je endometrij bio pretanak a nisan baš ni na letrozol reagirala. Ovaj mj smo pošli sa klomifenom.
> Danas vadila estradiol i LH i dr kaže da je dobro. UZV isto zadovoljan, nije puno se razbacivao sa brojkama, a ni ja nisan pitala jer...nije da se strašno razumim. Zna čovik svoj posao i virujen mu. Danas mi zadnji dan terapije, večeras u 23h stop injekcija, sutra pauza, prekosutra punkcija.
> Sve mi je još uvijek tako nestvarno.
> I ne mogu opisat koliko mi je drago što se Boban vratio.
> 
> Danas je u Klinici bila strašna gužva. Ja i LiaLia smo bile tamo od 8 do 13:30, ona malo duže. Al bez obzira što ne znaju gdje lupaju opet ljubazni


O pa ti si već pred punkciju....bravo i sretno  :Smile:

----------


## LaraLana

> ja sam ih baš pitala kako im je s koronom kad sam bila na transferu u 10.mj, jer mi je bilo neobično da ne traže testiranje u klinici...rekli su mi da im je jedina frka bila sredinom prošle godine kad su morali zatvarati, da ih je većina preboljela i da im sve sad radi potpuno normalno, dobila sam dojam da se ne opterećuju previše, prilično je ležerno bilo tamo


Da da ne opterećuju se. Dr. L je među prvima prebolio tako da će im već svima ubrzo proći imunitet a ovo je opet krenulo divljati nažalost.

----------


## KirurgijaJeLjubav

> Super, sutra ponovi s prvim jutarnjim i istim testom koji si jučer radila da eventualno možeš usporediti jačinu crtice. 
> Jel još ima tog blagog krvarenja?
> Ja sam magnezij uvečer pila jer mi tako rekao dr. L i to od 400 mg.


E da danas vise nema ničeg. Nikakvog krvarenja ni iscjedka smećkastog. Dr. L se isto javio da nastavim sa terapijom kao i do sad i da ujutro uradim test na trudnoću. Danas sam radila ali nije bio prvi jutarnji urin i bila je kao jedva vidljiva crta

----------


## LaraLana

> E da danas vise nema ničeg. Nikakvog krvarenja ni iscjedka smećkastog. Dr. L se isto javio da nastavim sa terapijom kao i do sad i da ujutro uradim test na trudnoću. Danas sam radila ali nije bio prvi jutarnji urin i bila je kao jedva vidljiva crta


Bilo bi dobro da imaš isti test koji si jučer ujutro radila tako da vidiš dal tamni crtica kužiš.
Super da nema više, to je možda bila zaostala krv od implantacije pa je sad iscurilo van. ili tko če ga znati od čega, događa se.

----------


## KirurgijaJeLjubav

> Bilo bi dobro da imaš isti test koji si jučer ujutro radila tako da vidiš dal tamni crtica kužiš.
> Super da nema više, to je možda bila zaostala krv od implantacije pa je sad iscurilo van. ili tko če ga znati od čega, događa se.


Jutro LaraLana i ostale članice.Jutros uradila 2 testa na jednom ništa na drugom prostim okom jedva vidljiva crtica. Ovaj test od juce je jasno vidljiv pozitivan. Ali ne tamni crtica.
Stvarno za poludjet.

----------


## Senka43

> Jutro LaraLana i ostale članice.Jutros uradila 2 testa na jednom ništa na drugom prostim okom jedva vidljiva crtica. Ovaj test od juce je jasno vidljiv pozitivan. Ali ne tamni crtica.
> Stvarno za poludjet.


Je l ti vreme da izvadis betu?Tako ces resiti sve nedoumice jer s testovima zna biti ludilo.Srecno❤

----------


## LaraLana

> Jutro LaraLana i ostale članice.Jutros uradila 2 testa na jednom ništa na drugom prostim okom jedva vidljiva crtica. Ovaj test od juce je jasno vidljiv pozitivan. Ali ne tamni crtica.
> Stvarno za poludjet.


Jesu ti isti testovi ili različiti?
Ako imaš uputnicu za betu odi vaditi betu jer možeš već, 12 je dan. Ima sigurno i privatni laboratorij pa što kaže senka riješi nedoumicu!

----------


## LaraLana

Alisa kako je prošao transfer?

----------


## mala85

Pozdrav svima, nova sam ovdje. 
Zanima me dali je koja od vas imala simptome (loše) kad si je davala decapeptyl inekcije?
Jučer sam se prvi put javila, također s jednim pitanjem ali mi nisu objavili pitanje.

----------


## mala85

Da malo jasnije objasnim svoje simptome.
Ovako: 08.11. Sam trebala krenit za Makedoniju na transfer ali sam to jutro dobila temperaturu 37,5. Otišla kod doktorice kaže sinusi dobila sumamed itd. javila se d.Lazarevskom kaže da odgodimo do sljedećeg ciklusa. Jučer krenila ponovo sa bockanjem. Odem procitat nuspojave (simptomi gripe, bol u leđima, nadutost, valovi vručine - ove simptome ja imam) i među njima je simptom infekcija gornjih dišnih puteva. Sad sam se bacila u razmišljanje da nisam tu infekciju sinusa dobila od tih inekcija?

----------


## sara79

> Izvadili su mi 14 stanica, a oplodilo se 2 embrija i obadva su mi vratili, tako da sada uz terapiju cekam betu.


Tomoe uz dužno poštovanje i prema tebi i dr. P ovo je loš rezultat. Žene s puno lošijim hormonima (kod tebe je zaliha dobra dok ih je bilo 14 js) i puno manjim brojem dobivenih stanica dobiju više embrija već ti od 14.
Ovdje je se nekakav lapsus dogodio. ili su bile nezrele stanice a Sistina koliko mi je poznato nema mogućnost da stanice dozriju, ako su u međuvremenu napredovali ispravite me, ili loš muški faktor ali vi ste išli na donaciju pa vjerojatno nije ipak to, ili su im očito iskusni biolozi bili u izolaciji pa netko mora snositi štetu. 
Jako ti želim da se ostvari trudnoća bez obzira na ishod dobivenih embrija inače ja osobno ovakve pogreške ne opraštao i samo bi to opravdalo situaciju i dr. P.

----------


## sara79

Ostalim curama također želim jedno veliko sretno i da se što prije ostvarite u ulozi majke  :Heart:

----------


## sara79

> Jutro LaraLana i ostale članice.Jutros uradila 2 testa na jednom ništa na drugom prostim okom jedva vidljiva crtica. Ovaj test od juce je jasno vidljiv pozitivan. Ali ne tamni crtica.
> Stvarno za poludjet.


Betu vadi pa ćeš biti pametnija i znati na čemu si.

----------


## KirurgijaJeLjubav

> Jesu ti isti testovi ili različiti?
> Ako imaš uputnicu za betu odi vaditi betu jer možeš već, 12 je dan. Ima sigurno i privatni laboratorij pa što kaže senka riješi nedoumicu!


Ma draga moja prvi test koji je bio pozitivan 9 dan je bio jedan proizvođač a ovi ostali su svi isti. I kod svih osim ovog jednog zadnjeg je crtica pozitivna ali nije bas jako izražena.
Njemačka vam je jako komplicirana. Nema privatnih laboratorija. Klinike isto neće da rade betu, čak ni doktor opće prakse. Svi te upućuju na ginekologa. Nažalost nemam ovdje mogućnost otići u privatnu ordinaciju gdje će uraditi odmah i sad za novce. Klinike imaju svoje interne laboratorije a sve ostalo se šalje u druge gradove. Ja se nadam da je to ipak trudnoća jer par puta izlazi pozitivna crtica mada ne jako vidljiva. Moram se strpiti do četvrtka/petka ma koliko da je to sad teško

----------


## LaraLana

Uff živio Deutschlad!!!
I sad vi recite da Hr ne valja bar po ovom pitanju. Imam pravo na bolovanje još kod punkcije, pa bolovanje komplikacije za trudnoću, sve recepte dobiješ, u svako doba možeš privatno gin i u labor, cijelu prvu godinu rodiljnog i roditeljskog je plaćeno. Jel ima to još neka zemlja baš me zanima!
U De je 6 tjedana prije i 8 tjedana iza poroda plaćeno, i što onda dalje kirurgija? To je kao u vrijeme bivše juge  :Confused:

----------


## sara79

Lara mislim da niti jedna zemlja nema uvjete kakve mi imamo al meni je neshvatljivo da ja za svoje novce ne mogu izvaditi betu u njemačkoj, eto pa me ubijte sad!

Moja kuma je teta u vrtiću u Belgiji, i znate od kad tamo djeca idu u jaslice ilitiga po seljački rečeno na flamanski "kreš"! Od recimo 3 i pol mjeseca.....da zamislite da ostavite bebu od 3 i pol mjeseca i morate ići raditi. 
Nek se ljuti tko god hoće to meni nije humano.

Oprostite nije tema al evo samo sam dala primjer....sorry.

----------


## Senka43

> Ma draga moja prvi test koji je bio pozitivan 9 dan je bio jedan proizvođač a ovi ostali su svi isti. I kod svih osim ovog jednog zadnjeg je crtica pozitivna ali nije bas jako izražena.
> Njemačka vam je jako komplicirana. Nema privatnih laboratorija. Klinike isto neće da rade betu, čak ni doktor opće prakse. Svi te upućuju na ginekologa. Nažalost nemam ovdje mogućnost otići u privatnu ordinaciju gdje će uraditi odmah i sad za novce. Klinike imaju svoje interne laboratorije a sve ostalo se šalje u druge gradove. Ja se nadam da je to ipak trudnoća jer par puta izlazi pozitivna crtica mada ne jako vidljiva. Moram se strpiti do četvrtka/petka ma koliko da je to sad teško


Ooohhh to je kao i ovde u Svedskoj.Ne mozes ni kod privatnika kad hoces ni za kakve pare.Betu nema sanse da ti izvade nego se moras "mlatiti" s testovima i bezbroj pluseva-duplih crtica  dok ti ne zakazu pregled kod babice(opet ne kod doktora) tako da te sad razumem jer mi je,eto,promaklo da si vani.Nista,smireno,ujutru ponovi test pa ako su 2 crtice zakazi termin i onda ces na zenskoj klinici ili kako se vec kod vas zove utvrditi trudnocu.Tesko je razumeti ali stvarno su takva pravila i nema odlazaka kod lekara kad hoces.

----------


## Alisa81

Pozdrav i sretno svim curama koje su trenutno u Skopju. Ja se noćas u 2 vratila doma s 2  trodnevna embrija, a jedan sam smrznula.
 Nisam nezadovoljna, ali mi se možda pristup čini previše opušten. Na "licu mjesta", gola s raširenim nogama me obavijestili koliko ih je još ostalo, kakvi su, pitali koliko ih želim vratiti i što s ostatkom. 

Ok, ja znam sve preko foruma i već sam odlučila što i kako u raznim scenarijima, ali neka druga žena koja ništa ne zna bi morala u minuti odlučiti o dost važnim stvarima, i još u nezgodnoj pozi, a da prije nije bila upoznata sa svim opcijama.
A možda ja previše filozofiram ili sam uštogljena, ne znam...

----------


## sushi

> Pozdrav i sretno svim curama koje su trenutno u Skopju. Ja se noćas u 2 vratila doma s 2  trodnevna embrija, a jedan sam smrznula.
>  Nisam nezadovoljna, ali mi se možda pristup čini previše opušten. Na "licu mjesta", gola s raširenim nogama me obavijestili koliko ih je još ostalo, kakvi su, pitali koliko ih želim vratiti i što s ostatkom. 
> 
> Ok, ja znam sve preko foruma i već sam odlučila što i kako u raznim scenarijima, ali neka druga žena koja ništa ne zna bi morala u minuti odlučiti o dost važnim stvarima, i još u nezgodnoj pozi, a da prije nije bila upoznata sa svim opcijama.
> A možda ja previše filozofiram ili sam uštogljena, ne znam...


Alisa pitali su te koliko ih želiš vratiti? Jel opcija bila i da ti samo jednog vrate? Meni su rekli da uvijek vraćaju 2, koliko vidim i po forumu, nema baš prakse da se vraća samo jedan... zato me baš zanima kako je tebi to predstavljeno...

I naravno - sretno!

----------


## Bambina1

Sushi, meni su u prvom postupku vraćali samo jedan,  po mom traženju. A kasnije rekli da više neće, nego oba. 
Mala 85, ja sam sada 12 dan ciklusa dobila neku hunjavicu, sinusi su mi koma, al to nisam povezala s Decapeptylom..Možda je, al možda sam se samo prehladila.
Sutra oplodnju,  a u ponedjeljak transfer valjda

----------


## DalmaIB

Mala85 dobro došla na forum.
Prošle su ti sada sve poruke. 
Kako si nova prvo ih trebaju odobriti i tek onda budu vidljive. Nakon nekih 10tak (čini mi se) budu vidljive odmah.
Što se tiče tvog dolaska 14.dan.... sve mi imamo različite cikluse, različite protokole pa i nije svima u isto vrijeme punkcija. Ne reagiramo sve isto i kad imamo možda istu terapiju.
Meni je ciklus npr dosta kratak -25 dana i meni je punkcija 11.dan.
S tim da ja nisam ni imala neku veliku stimulaciju jer obzirom na nizak AMH ni sa jakom stimulacijom se ne bi dobilo više stanica.
Najbolje vjerovati doktoru i raditi kako on kaže.
Sretno!

----------


## LaraLana

> Pozdrav i sretno svim curama koje su trenutno u Skopju. Ja se noćas u 2 vratila doma s 2  trodnevna embrija, a jedan sam smrznula.
>  Nisam nezadovoljna, ali mi se možda pristup čini previše opušten. Na "licu mjesta", gola s raširenim nogama me obavijestili koliko ih je još ostalo, kakvi su, pitali koliko ih želim vratiti i što s ostatkom. 
> 
> Ok, ja znam sve preko foruma i već sam odlučila što i kako u raznim scenarijima, ali neka druga žena koja ništa ne zna bi morala u minuti odlučiti o dost važnim stvarima, i još u nezgodnoj pozi, a da prije nije bila upoznata sa svim opcijama.
> A možda ja previše filozofiram ili sam uštogljena, ne znam...


Alisa žao mi je da je tako bilo kako pišeš, da istina nije lijepo ležati i razgovarati rašitenih nogu, što više je to nekulturno od njih. Očito si ušla u kolotečinu gdje ih je falilo i nije bilo Bobana, kad je on tu sve je drugačije.
Većinom Boban razgovara i da informacije prije transfera. 

Sushi u većini slučajeva vraćaju 2 embrija, izuzetak su mlade cure s blasticama (1 blastica) i one koje su imala više neuspješnih transfera i godina podosta onda idu na transfer 3 embrija (dvodnevna ili trodnevna).

----------


## LaraLana

> Pozdrav svima, nova sam ovdje. 
> Zanima me dali je koja od vas imala simptome (loše) kad si je davala decapeptyl inekcije?
> Jučer sam se prvi put javila, također s jednim pitanjem ali mi nisu objavili pitanje.


Mala ja nisam imala, samo malo crveno na mjestu uboda.

----------


## LaraLana

> Mala85 dobro došla na forum.
> Prošle su ti sada sve poruke. 
> Kako si nova prvo ih trebaju odobriti i tek onda budu vidljive. Nakon nekih 10tak (čini mi se) budu vidljive odmah.
> Što se tiče tvog dolaska 14.dan.... sve mi imamo različite cikluse, različite protokole pa i nije svima u isto vrijeme punkcija. Ne reagiramo sve isto i kad imamo možda istu terapiju.
> Meni je ciklus npr dosta kratak -25 dana i meni je punkcija 11.dan.
> S tim da ja nisam ni imala neku veliku stimulaciju jer obzirom na nizak AMH ni sa jakom stimulacijom se ne bi dobilo više stanica.
> Najbolje vjerovati doktoru i raditi kako on kaže.
> Sretno!


Istina sve je tako različito i svaka reagira drugačije.
I meni su se već ciklusi bili skratili s 29 na 27 dana a punkciju sam imala 16 dan.
Tak da pravilo je da pravila nema.
Vidiš kako ti je bilo s lezrozolom i obično je od njega endometrij ok a od klomifena zna nekad ostati tanak.
I de ti sad znaj.

----------


## LaraLana

> Pozdrav svima, 
> Nova sam ovdje. Imam jedno pitanje, od silnih kemoterapija sam ušla u menopauzu i jedina opcija mi je donacija jajnih stanica. Dokt. Lazarevski mi rekao da dođem 14 dan ciklusa, zar to nije kasno? Čitam po komentarina i vidim da Vas je puno imalo transfer 14/15 dan ciklusa a ja bi ga trebala imati 18/19 dan. Ne kužima?


Nije kasno, ja sam imala transfer 18 dan ciklusa i uspjelo od prve. Nemoj se puno zamarati danima kad bi što trebalo biti, sretno  :Heart:

----------


## DalmaIB

> Istina sve je tako različito i svaka reagira drugačije.
> I meni su se već ciklusi bili skratili s 29 na 27 dana a punkciju sam imala 16 dan.
> Tak da pravilo je da pravila nema.
> Vidiš kako ti je bilo s lezrozolom i obično je od njega endometrij ok a od klomifena zna nekad ostati tanak.
> I de ti sad znaj.


Ma da. Kad sam dr. u ST rekla da sam na klomifenu a ne na letrozolu rekao je ako nisan reagirala na letrozol da ću na klomifen još manje. Pa se ugodno iznenadio kad me pogledao UZV. Tako da..nikad ne znaš na šta će ti organizam bolje reagirat.
Koliko sam shvatila u hrv ni ne koriste baš više kolmifen. Dok sam došla do njega obišla sam 10 ljekarni u tri različita grada. Svugdje ga trebalo naručivati.
Doduše za endometrij sam se kljukala i ciklom i ananasom (koji ne volim nikako) i čajem od vrkute...pa sad što je sve pomoglo što nije ne znam.
Samo nek sutra bude kvalitetnih stanica i nek se oplodi koja...jest ću ja ananas ako treba još godinu dana ahahhahah

----------


## mala85

Ja idem na donaciju  jajnih stanica, od kemoterapija sam ušla u menopauzu. Amh mi je 0,01. A ove decapeptyl inekcije su mi katastrofa... nuspojava 100 od njih. Ne znam kak ću to izgurat.

----------


## Alisa81

Sushi, doktor P me pitao koliko vraćamo, ja rekla 2. On počeo ispitivati jesam li sigurna i spremna na moguće blizance, duple pelene, dupli plač, da imam veliku šansu za dupliće (ha, ha, imam 40 godina). Pa kao, ako hoću 2, može kod njih, kao druge zemlje već imaju drugu praksu. Sve onak opušteno i sve, ali me bome na trenutak pokolebao u mojoj odluci.

----------


## KirurgijaJeLjubav

> Uff živio Deutschlad!!!
> I sad vi recite da Hr ne valja bar po ovom pitanju. Imam pravo na bolovanje još kod punkcije, pa bolovanje komplikacije za trudnoću, sve recepte dobiješ, u svako doba možeš privatno gin i u labor, cijelu prvu godinu rodiljnog i roditeljskog je plaćeno. Jel ima to još neka zemlja baš me zanima!
> U De je 6 tjedana prije i 8 tjedana iza poroda plaćeno, i što onda dalje kirurgija? To je kao u vrijeme bivše juge


Ma gle draga moja ovdje ti je situacija takva. Roditeljima samcima država ne snosi nikakav trošak potpomognute oplodnje. Bračnim parovima snosi ali ima dobna granica. Nisam sigurna koja. E sad moja ginekologica se čudila da šta ja hoću bolovanje od nje radi svega toga. Kao pa vi ste zdravi i to je vas izbor i volja da to radite. Poslije se isto čudila jer sam rekla da sam ipak na bolovanju poslije transfera. Pisao me kućni doktor. E sad u slučaju trudnoće ona meni mora napisati papir potvrdu sa kojom idem svom poslodavcu i automatski dobivam zabranu rada ( jer radim na klinici- a ne smijem dizati ništa preko 5kg, zabranjen kontakt sa lijekovima, tjelesnim izlučevinama itd). Na zabrani rada dobivam moju prosječnu neto placu koju sam imala u zadnjih 12 mjeseci (uzima se najpovoljniji prosjek). Punu platu se prima i mislim 8 ili čak 12 nedelja poslije poroda( provjerit ću ). Nakon toga zakonski godinu dana oko 69% od plate.

----------


## KirurgijaJeLjubav

> Alisa žao mi je da je tako bilo kako pišeš, da istina nije lijepo ležati i razgovarati rašitenih nogu, što više je to nekulturno od njih. Očito si ušla u kolotečinu gdje ih je falilo i nije bilo Bobana, kad je on tu sve je drugačije.
> Većinom Boban razgovara i da informacije prije transfera. 
> 
> Sushi u većini slučajeva vraćaju 2 embrija, izuzetak su mlade cure s blasticama (1 blastica) i one koje su imala više neuspješnih transfera i godina podosta onda idu na transfer 3 embrija (dvodnevna ili trodnevna).


I ja sam upala u taj period kad Boban nije bio tu. I da istina je da te obavijestavaju o svim tim stvarima na ginekološkom stolu. Meni je vise predstavljalo problem sto sam bila malo omamljena od sedativa. Ali je poslije došla embriologinja i sestra posebno u sobu te smo još jednom prošli sve. Tako da nemam zamjerki s te strane. Velika ljubaznost i profesionalnost tako da svaka im čast

----------


## sara79

Kirurgija jesi ponovila test? Ne znam koje si uzimala ali nemoj nekakve bezveze i nepouzdane.
U Njemačkoj imaš koji je dobar Femtest i First response.
I standardno Clearblue ali samo digitalni s tjednima trudnoće što pokazje je pouzdan.
Odi u ljekarnu i kupi. Popiški se u čašicu prvi jutarnji i neće mu ništa biti za pol sata dok odeš kupiti test.
Ako nije prva jutarnja možeš i nakon 3 do 4 sata ako ne piškiš pa onda.

P.S. svejedno su mi čudni ti tvoji testovi no name sad pozitivan sad nije :/

----------


## LaraLana

> I ja sam upala u taj period kad Boban nije bio tu. I da istina je da te obavijestavaju o svim tim stvarima na ginekološkom stolu. Meni je vise predstavljalo problem sto sam bila malo omamljena od sedativa. Ali je poslije došla embriologinja i sestra posebno u sobu te smo još jednom prošli sve. Tako da nemam zamjerki s te strane. Velika ljubaznost i profesionalnost tako da svaka im čast


Ne znam al kako mogu iz zadnjih postova skužiti da su počeli birati pacijentice kojima će otići u sobu i razgovarati i gdje razgovaraju u sali raširenih nogu što je neprimjereno. 
Drugo ušli su u takvu koletečinu gdje rade ko na traci u državnoj bolnici i ponašaju se nonšalanto za vrijeme covida i na kraju tko ispašta.....naravno pacijent jer su im biolozi u izolaciji. Njihovi pac iz Mk čekaju po 3 mj na termin za konzultacije. Žao mi je al gube na kvaliteti i odnosu dr pac što su prije imali.
Neke pac pitaju koliko embrija žele da im vrate pa ih plaše onda s višeplodnom trudnoćom, to nije lijepo i ne bi smio jedan dr raditi.

----------


## Senka43

[QUOTE=LaraLana;3227046]Ne znam al kako mogu iz zadnjih postova skužiti da su počeli birati pacijentice kojima će otići u sobu i razgovarati i gdje razgovaraju u sali raširenih nogu što je neprimjereno. 
Drugo ušli su u takvu koletečinu gdje rade ko na traci u državnoj bolnici i ponašaju se nonšalanto za vrijeme covida i na kraju tko ispašta.....naravno pacijent jer su im biolozi u izolaciji. Njihovi pac iz Mk čekaju po 3 mj na termin za konzultacije. Žao mi je al gube na kvaliteti i odnosu dr pac što su prije imali.
Neke pac pitaju koliko embrija žele da im vrate pa ih plaše onda s višeplodnom trudnoćom, to nije lijepo i ne bi smio jedan dr raditi.[/QUOTE]

Lara Lana,ja sam isto sokirana saznanjem da se pacijentkimjama govori u sali za transfer koliko ce se embriona vratiti a koliko zamrznuti?
Embriolog  je nas uvek par dana pre transfera zvao da nam objasni kako se stvari odvijaju,onda smo uvek s doktorom dogovarali koliko da vratimo,koliko da zamrznemo i na kraju dan pre transfera jos jedan poziv i definitivno sta i kako??Zadnji put znaci avgusta meseca transfer mi je bio u subotu i nije imalo pacijenata pa je embriolog dosao u sobu,sedeo sa mnom,pricali o zivotu,hobijima i tako opusteno otisli u salu za transfer.
Oni umesto da poboljsaju odnos pacijent-doktor-embriolog oni ga pogorsavaju.Cuj zena ceka transfer i prolazi joj stotinu misli kroz glavu a oni joj tad "mlate" koliko i sta embriona.Ovo je pravi skandal majke mi

----------


## LaraLana

E upravo to senka što pišeš, da poboljšanju odnos oni skroz pogoršali.
Tako je bilo i kad sam ja išla, mene je Boban uvijek zvao na mob da mi kaže situaciju. Kad dođem na transfer dolazio je dr. L kratko u sobu da se dogovorimo i kako je također razgovarao s Bobanom i daju prijedlog i nakon transfera dolazi opet Boban i u njegovom stilu zezancija i malo porazgovaramo. 
A sestre su često ulazile u sobu da vide dal mi treba što.

Recite mi dal daju još onu injekciju protiv kontrakcija maternice na dan transfera u venu?
Zaboravila sam kako se zove.

----------


## DalmaIB

Evo ja ne znam šta da kažem na sve to.
Ja sam bila jutros na punkciji. Anita me smjestila u sobu, neka druga došla pitati bi li možda htjela bez anestezije pošto su samo dva folikula i na istoj strani. Ja pristala jer volim znat što se događa. U sali opet svi ultra ljubazni, dr.L me ponovo pita jesam sigurna da idemo bez anestezije. Med.sestra me vodila korak po korak sto dr.radi. Pohvalili me da sam bila dobra ahahahhahahhaa. Stavili mi dolje Tevagerastim da poboljšamo endometrij, preselili me u sobu, ona ista sestra sa početka priče jedno tri puta ušla u sobu provjeriti stanje i pitat me jesam li dobro. Na kraju me detaljno uputila u terapiju, zovnila embriologa. Mislim da je Aneta bila (rekla je ime al prebrzo, smeđa ženakica). Imam samo jednu jajnu stanicu, sutra će me zvati javiti kako se odvija sve i ako se oplodi kad bi mogao biti transfer.
Tako da...ja stvarno nemam šta za reći.

----------


## Medo2711

> Mala ja nisam imala, samo malo crveno na mjestu uboda.


Mala 85 ja sam imala.Zato mi dr.iz hrv u kinula.Isla sam bez toga...meni radila stetu na endometriji jako.

----------


## LaraLana

> Evo ja ne znam šta da kažem na sve to.
> Ja sam bila jutros na punkciji. Anita me smjestila u sobu, neka druga došla pitati bi li možda htjela bez anestezije pošto su samo dva folikula i na istoj strani. Ja pristala jer volim znat što se događa. U sali opet svi ultra ljubazni, dr.L me ponovo pita jesam sigurna da idemo bez anestezije. Med.sestra me vodila korak po korak sto dr.radi. Pohvalili me da sam bila dobra ahahahhahahhaa. Stavili mi dolje Tevagerastim da poboljšamo endometrij, preselili me u sobu, ona ista sestra sa početka priče jedno tri puta ušla u sobu provjeriti stanje i pitat me jesam li dobro. Na kraju me detaljno uputila u terapiju, zovnila embriologa. Mislim da je Aneta bila (rekla je ime al prebrzo, smeđa ženakica). Imam samo jednu jajnu stanicu, sutra će me zvati javiti kako se odvija sve i ako se oplodi kad bi mogao biti transfer.
> Tako da...ja stvarno nemam šta za reći.


Sestre u sali su mršavica Julijana a Julka ju zovu, a druge dvije su crne i malo jače Bilja i Snježa.
Te žene kako daju i.m. injekcije to je čudo, ništa ne osjetiš ubod. 

Pa da, mislim da do 3 folikula pitaju dal želiš bez anestezije.
A gle kasnije te mora doći obići zbog krvarenja jer si imala punkciju i nikad ne znaš dal je dr zakačio nekakvu krvnu žilu. I mora te uputiti u terapiju tko će drugi i moraš joj papire potpisati da si sve primila na znanje, bar je bilo tako.
Znači sestra se mora pojaviti u sobi.
Ovo je drugo o čemu mi trenutno ovdje pišemo je o situaciji kasnije i o informacijama o oplodnji i prenosu embrija. I o odnosu dr i pacijent.
Vidjet ćemo kako će biti kasnije.

Ako ti je Aneta došla to je super, vjerojatno će se ona potruditi oko oplodnje to ti od srca želim s obzirom da je 1 js.
Aneta ti nosi naočale i uvijek ima cool frizuru.

P. S. Nadam se da če ti ovo naplatiti kao prirodni ivf.
Inače zabrljali su s tim cijenama jer su Ivi naplatili odmah čuvanje materijala spermatozoida a nije prošla godina a prva godina je besplatna.

----------


## Alisa81

LaraLana, 15 min prije transfera dobiješ neko sredstvo vulgaris za smirenje u guzu, ništa drugo.

----------


## KirurgijaJeLjubav

> LaraLana, 15 min prije transfera dobiješ neko sredstvo vulgaris za smirenje u guzu, ništa drugo.


Alisa ja sam dobila i atosiban i.v bolus. To je lijek koji sprijecava kontrakcije maternice.

----------


## KirurgijaJeLjubav

> E upravo to senka što pišeš, da poboljšanju odnos oni skroz pogoršali.
> Tako je bilo i kad sam ja išla, mene je Boban uvijek zvao na mob da mi kaže situaciju. Kad dođem na transfer dolazio je dr. L kratko u sobu da se dogovorimo i kako je također razgovarao s Bobanom i daju prijedlog i nakon transfera dolazi opet Boban i u njegovom stilu zezancija i malo porazgovaramo. 
> A sestre su često ulazile u sobu da vide dal mi trebaš
> 
> Recite mi dal daju još onu injekciju protiv kontrakcija maternice na dan transfera u venu?
> Zaboravila sam kako se zove.


LaraLana meni su dali Atosiban i.v bolus za sprečavanje kontrakcija maternice

----------


## KirurgijaJeLjubav

> Kirurgija jesi ponovila test? Ne znam koje si uzimala ali nemoj nekakve bezveze i nepouzdane.
> U Njemačkoj imaš koji je dobar Femtest i First response.
> I standardno Clearblue ali samo digitalni s tjednima trudnoće što pokazje je pouzdan.
> Odi u ljekarnu i kupi. Popiški se u čašicu prvi jutarnji i neće mu ništa biti za pol sata dok odeš kupiti test.
> Ako nije prva jutarnja možeš i nakon 3 do 4 sata ako ne piškiš pa onda.
> 
> P.S. svejedno su mi čudni ti tvoji testovi no name sad pozitivan sad nije :/


Ma gle draga Sara dosta mi je vise svih tih testova. Samo se nerviram i radim si stres dodatno. Sutra ujutro idem na vađenje krvi pa se nadam da ću kasnije popodne saznati rezultate. Sad je najgore strpit se još tih 24 sata

----------


## Alisa81

> Alisa ja sam dobila i atosiban i.v bolus. To je lijek koji sprijecava kontrakcije maternice.


Ma super...mene su samo odgovarali da taj dan putujem doma, da se još odmorim.

----------


## KirurgijaJeLjubav

> Ma super...mene su samo odgovarali da taj dan putujem doma, da se još odmorim.


Draga Alisa zao mi je sto nisi bila zadovoljna tretmanom. Meni su rekli da moram ležati sat vremena i ležala sam kod njih u sobi i nisu mi dozovolili tih sat vremena ustajanje poslije transfera. Poslije su rekli sve normalno ali pošteda od teških fizičkih poslova, nema banjanja isl. Ja sam taj dan putovala u drugi grad unutar Makedonije. Sve ok prošlo. Tek kasnije me opucao dijazepam koji se dobije za smirenje pa sam imala vrtoglavicu i zaspala sam da nisam znala gdje se nalazim

----------


## LaraLana

E da, na ovo sam mislila Atosiban za kontrakcije a ovo drugo što svi dobijemo prije transfera je diazepam (normabel). 

Alisa ja sam prvi transfer imala u pol 12 a letila natrag s onim letom što bude rano ujutro čini mi se u 5.25.....a moš misliti što sam spavala, ništa. I uspjelo. Nisam se uopće nešto posebno pazila osim što teško nisam dizala a npr biciklo sam vozila. Embrij ako je dobar primit će se.

I da, znači prije par godina kad sam ja išla Progesteron sam isto kod njih prije transfera dobila kad i diazepam a sad ga uredno prepisuju ženama do bete a jako su skupe ampule. Promjenili su dosta toga. Od mene su zahtjevali da od prvog uzv budem dole kod njih, ina tom su popustili jer vide da ne mogu baš svi sebi priuštiti da toliko dana budu dole. Vidim sve više i Fraxiparin uvode, ja nisam koristila. Bez da ikome naprave bilo kakvu pretragu na trombofiliju. 

Kirurgija znači sutra čekanje nalaza bete cijeli dan....ima rogove da dobijemo svi! Šalim se malo.....sretno i da nam javiš lijepu betu  :Wink:

----------


## LaraLana

> Sushi, meni su u prvom postupku vraćali samo jedan,  po mom traženju. A kasnije rekli da više neće, nego oba. 
> Mala 85, ja sam sada 12 dan ciklusa dobila neku hunjavicu, sinusi su mi koma, al to nisam povezala s Decapeptylom..Možda je, al možda sam se samo prehladila.
> Sutra oplodnju,  a u ponedjeljak transfer valjda


Bambina sretno i javi nam rezultat  :Smile:

----------


## Bambina1

Naravno da javljam

----------


## sushi

> E da, na ovo sam mislila Atosiban za kontrakcije a ovo drugo što svi dobijemo prije transfera je diazepam (normabel).
> 
> I da, znači prije par godina kad sam ja išla Progesteron sam isto kod njih prije transfera dobila kad i diazepam a sad ga uredno prepisuju ženama do bete a jako su skupe ampule. Promjenili su dosta toga. Od mene su zahtjevali da od prvog uzv budem dole kod njih, ina tom su popustili jer vide da ne mogu baš svi sebi priuštiti da toliko dana budu dole. Vidim sve više i Fraxiparin uvode, ja nisam koristila. Bez da ikome naprave bilo kakvu pretragu na trombofiliju.


i ja sam dobila obje injekcije prije transfera, jedna ide u ruku, druga u guzu. 
čini mi se da sad svima daju u shemi Clexane/Fraxiparin...

ni ja nisam imala nikakav razgovor neposredno prije transfera kod dr., javili su mi nakon oplodnje sve info o embrijima, kao što sam već napisala...a za transfer su me pripremale isključivo sestre. kad sam već bila na stolu (da, raširene noge) došao je Boban i kratko pričao samnom, rekao mi da je ipak jedan embrij više, da će vratiti dva "savršena", a dva vrlo dobra smrznuti. to je sve trajalo doslovno 5 sekundi, imala sam osjećaj da im je neka gužva. nakon par min je došao dr.L, obavio transfer i to je bilo to. osobno mi taj brzinski pristup nije baš sjeo i rekla sam Bobanu kad je napravio transfer da mi treba više informacija. 

srećom za vrijeme odmora nakon transfera došla je jako ugodna embriologica (starija, svijetla kosa) i zapravo mi je ona prvi put od kad sam došla u kliniku, uključujući sve dolaske, dala smireno sve informacije koje su me zanimale i odgovorila na sva pitanja - da li ju je Boban poslao jer sam ga to zamolila ili je standardna procedura, ne znam. 

dr.L sam vidjela doslovno na 1 minutu na prvom uzv i još par minuta tijekom transfera, zapravo nikad nismo ni pričali  :Smile:  shemu mi je dala i objašnjavala sestra.

s obzirom na ishod mog postupka, ne mogu i neću se žaliti... osjetno je da su u enormnoj gužvi, što je pokazatelj da puno i dobro rade, ali mislim da bi, pogotovo s obzirom na cijenu postupka, ipak trebalo bar koju minutu više posvetiti razgovoru i pripremi pacijenta.

----------


## mala85

> Mala 85 ja sam imala.Zato mi dr.iz hrv u kinula.Isla sam bez toga...meni radila stetu na endometriji jako.


Kakvu štetu? Ja se sad drugi put bockam i opet imam iste simptome, strah me da opet ne dobijem infekciju gornjih dišnih puteva?

----------


## mala85

Kakva je tvoja dijagnoza? Jel donacija js? E vidiš tako sam i ja 12 dan ciklusa dobila taj problem sa sinusima itd. a 14 dan dobila temp imala infekciju neku i onda mi d.Lazarevski odgodio za sljedeci ciklus i sad se ponovo pocela bockat i opet sve iste simptome imam.

----------


## Senka43

LaraLana i ostale starije i nove clanice foruma,ja sutra imam operaciju redukcije jednog ploda posto nakon svih uradjenih snimanja i konzilijuma lakara doslo se do zakljucka da bebi(blizancu broj 2) nema spasa i da ne treba odugovlaciti sa zahvatom.Samo da napomenem da je moj doktor iz Sistine,cim sam mu ispricala o cemu se radi,i poslala prve snimke rekao da je redukcija jednog ploda(za koju da budem iskrena nikad ranije nisam cula) jedino resenje.Znaci doktor iz Sistine je neke 3 nedelje ispred sa dijagonozom  u odnosu na lekare ovde a da smo pritom samo razgovarali telefonom i covek je bukvalno u milimetar potrefio dijagnozu.
Ovo su 3 najteze sedmice u mom zivotu.Iskreno se nadam da ovim postom necu nikog uznemiriti sa nijednog aspekta,posebno religijskog,i nadam se da ce neko pronaci odgovor posto sam i sama ovih dana iscitala stranice i stranice na temu dijafragma hernia kod jednog ploda u blizanackoj trudnoci i redukcija istog.
Ostajte mi dobro i od srca svima zelim uspesne i zdrave trudnoce❤

----------


## Iva83

Ja sam isto prije transfera dobila protulex ,diazepam i neku za kontrakciju maternice ,a clexan sam si dala 24h prije  i jos uvijek ga koristim,kad sam pitala dr L.u sali dali trebam koristit dalje clexan,samo se okrenuo na vratima i nasmijao i rekao,da koristit ces do 3mj trudnoce.Cure sretno koje idete u postupke,koje cekate betu,a tebi Senka43,zelim puno snage da izdrzis sve ❤❤

----------


## LaraLana

Draga Senka.....jako mi je žao. Budi jaka i izdrži sve to zbog svoje druge bebe koja je zdrava. Želim ti da zahvat što prije prođe i da sve bude u redu, jaka si ti....možeš ti to. Mislimo na tebe svi  :Heart:

----------


## mala85

Bambina1 koja je tvoja dijagnoza? Koliko sam uspjela skužit da si u menopauzi? Koliko dugo? Ja od 2016g. u menopauzi. Dali ides sa donacijom js? Jesi bila koji put na transferu? Ja trebam ici uskoro (prvi put)

----------


## Medo2711

Senka zao mi je...i prvi put cujem iskreno da se to moze.Drzim fige neka prode sve uredu.Glavu gore i misli na drugu bebicu.Koliko god to bilo tesko.❤
P.s ja dobila nesto u but neku injekciju oba puta.Drugo nista.Informacije sam dobila kako cure kazu rasirenih nogu.Jedino shemu i ostalo od sestre u sobi.

----------


## branca_i

Senka43, drzi se i vjeruj da ce sve na kraju proci dobro. Toliko toga si do sad vec prosla, proci ces i ovo. Samo hrabro!  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## Senka43

Drage moje,hvala vam puno na recima utehe i podrske.Osecam vas kao clanove porodice.Javicu kako je proslo.Mada mi je ovo bila naj,naj,najteza odluka u zivotu.Kazu doktori da nije opasno po drugu bebu i mene i da se odavno radi a najvise me je razocaralo kad sam cula da se ovde i svuda radi kad parovi biraju koji ce plod da ostave zbog pola.Naravno najvise stradaju devojcice a verovale ili ne ova metoda je najzastupljenija u Crnoj Gori.Kazem mom muzu sve bih njih poslala na IVF pa da vide kako je to boriti se godinama da postanes majka.Bilo kako bilo ja cu sutra na taj zahvat pa se nadam makar da druga beba dodje na svet❤❤❤

----------


## DalmaIB

Joj Senka baš mi je žao što ovo čitam.
Drži se, svi smo tu uz tebe  :Heart: 

To što pišeš za biranje spola mi je pre prestrašno. Ne mogu zamisliti da netko ima srca za takvo nešto. Grozno.

Mene Boban zvao jutros, moja se jedinica oplodila  :Heart:  i idemo na transfer blastociste, u ponedjeljak.
U isto vrijeme sam plakala i smijala se kad mi je rekao.  :Smile:

----------


## KirurgijaJeLjubav

Negativna Beta nažalost

----------


## Bambina1

Zao mi je Kirurgija, drzi se

----------


## mala85

Pozdrav Kajo, mogu li znati kakav si ti problem imala da si isla na donaciju js? Ja isto trebam ici za 2 tjedna na transfer prvi put na donaciju js. Citam svasta ovdje i vidim puno njim nije uspjelo pa sam se izbedirala sad.

----------


## LaraLana

Kirurgija žao mi je  :Sad: 

Dalma bravo za blasticu  :Smile:

----------


## DalmaIB

> I mi smo ovdje novi. U istoj situaciji kao i vi, potpuno. Osim ovih pokusaja u drugim klinikama. Odlucili smo se za Mk na preporuku mpo doktorice. Poslali prvi zahtjev u hzzo, odbijeni jer smo trazili ivf, neka podnesemo zahtjev za inseminaciju s donorom. Vec 3 tjedna molim Bisku da mi posalje papire za Hzzo. Sve bezuspjesno.


Joj Afrodita čini mi se da nam je svima uspio promaknuti tvoj post. Razlog tome je jer se objave novih članova ne vide odmah, pa ako se iza nakupi poruka jednostavno ne vidimo unazad da je netko pisao. 
Jesi li u spam gledala jel ti došao mail od Bistre? Ili pokušaj joj pisati s nekog drugog maila, možda njoj tvoj ode u spam.
Ja sam imala i njen broj mobitela pa sam je i na viber bila kontaktirala.

Kirurgija žao mi je strašno  :Sad:  :Sad: 

LaraLana hvala  :Smile:

----------


## LiaLia

> Tako je. Prošli mj mi je endometrij bio pretanak a nisan baš ni na letrozol reagirala. Ovaj mj smo pošli sa klomifenom.
> Danas vadila estradiol i LH i dr kaže da je dobro. UZV isto zadovoljan, nije puno se razbacivao sa brojkama, a ni ja nisan pitala jer...nije da se strašno razumim. Zna čovik svoj posao i virujen mu. Danas mi zadnji dan terapije, večeras u 23h stop injekcija, sutra pauza, prekosutra punkcija.
> Sve mi je još uvijek tako nestvarno.
> I ne mogu opisat koliko mi je drago što se Boban vratio.
> 
> Danas je u Klinici bila strašna gužva. Ja i LiaLia smo bile tamo od 8 do 13:30, ona malo duže. Al bez obzira što ne znaju gdje lupaju opet ljubazni


Da.. ja sam mislila da neću stići na let za nazad  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Medo2711

Zao mi je  :Sad: 
Sretno Dalmal..bas lijepa vijest.I jedna je dovoljna za ostvarenje sna ❤

----------


## LiaLia

Ako ste pitali, kakvi su stavovi vaših MPO doktora vezano uz cijepljenje i docjepljivanje 3. dozom tijekom trudnoće? Zaboravila sam pitati doktora kad sam bila tamo. S kime god da sam pričala, a da radi u zdravstvu, kaže da je najpoželjnije prije trudnoće ili u trećem tromjesječju.

----------


## KirurgijaJeLjubav

Drage djevojke hvala na podršci. Tužna sam ali šta je tu je. Kako ste vi koristile utrogestane? Ja sam ih uzimala oralno jer su mi rekli da je svejedno oralno ili vaginalno. Nadam se da tu nisam kiksala. Ujutro ću otići podignuti nalaz jer me bas zanima ta vrijednost.

----------


## Iva83

KirurgijaJeLjubav,bas mi je zao,al nemoj se sad obezhrabriti,glavu gore ..DalmaIB sretno i ta jedna moze biti dobitna mala srecica ❤❤

----------


## mala85

> Evo da se javim da smo i mi uskoro u Sistini, tačnije u sredu, što će biti 14.dc.
> Osmog dana bila na uz i javila Lazarevskom nalaz (endo troslojan 6,4mm).
> Dr povećao dozu Estrofema na 4 puta po 2mg, Utrogestan od 23.11. i zakazao za 24.11.
> Javljam se iz Sistine uskoro. 
> Svima koje ste sada u postupku želim plusiće i veeeelike bete uskoro.


Pozdrav Lucy, kakva je tvoja dijagnoza? Jesi isla na donaciju js? Otjesite me malo, citam da vam dosta nije uspjelo iz prvi puta pa sam u bedu.

----------


## sushi

Kirurgija žao mi je...nadam se da si ok...

Senka također...ne mogu ni zamisliti kakav je osjećaj...drž se, javi nam...

Dalma super da idu na blasticu! i to s jednim embrijem...baš zanimljivo, znači su da su uvjereni da razvoj ide dobro + to povećava šanse jako

----------


## sushi

> Ako ste pitali, kakvi su stavovi vaših MPO doktora vezano uz cijepljenje i docjepljivanje 3. dozom tijekom trudnoće? Zaboravila sam pitati doktora kad sam bila tamo. S kime god da sam pričala, a da radi u zdravstvu, kaže da je najpoželjnije prije trudnoće ili u trećem tromjesječju.


pitala sam, baš sam ovih dana imala preglede. moj dr. je stava - ništa za vrijeme organogeneze, čekati do trećeg tromjesečja, kao i sa svim drugim cjepivima... no smjernice koje su nedavno objavljene na nacionalnoj razini kažu da je ok bilo kad.

----------


## sushi

> Drage djevojke hvala na podršci. Tužna sam ali šta je tu je. Kako ste vi koristile utrogestane? Ja sam ih uzimala oralno jer su mi rekli da je svejedno oralno ili vaginalno. Nadam se da tu nisam kiksala. Ujutro ću otići podignuti nalaz jer me bas zanima ta vrijednost.


Kirurgija, bolje je vaginalno nakon što ti se potvrdi trudnoća, nešto je bolja apsorpcija...ali nije ti sigurno utjecalo na implantaciju ako si ih pila...ne grizi se...šaljem ti zagrljaj

----------


## DalmaIB

> Kirurgija žao mi je...nadam se da si ok...
> 
> Senka također...ne mogu ni zamisliti kakav je osjećaj...drž se, javi nam...
> 
> Dalma super da idu na blasticu! i to s jednim embrijem...baš zanimljivo, znači su da su uvjereni da razvoj ide dobro + to povećava šanse jako


Da, ja sam sebi isto tako složila u glavi da vjer. razvoj ide dobro čim su s jednom odlučili na blasticu.
Treba ostati pozitivan. Ja vjerujem da ja i moja mrvica skupa u ponedjeljak letimo doma  :Heart: 

Ja sam se isto mislila oko tog cjepljenja....Prebolila sam prije 7 miseci bez nekih velikih simptoma tako da se nisan cijepila do sad... Al me onda opet uhvatilo svakakvo razmišljanje čuvši šta se sve događa. Na krajj sam vadila antitijela i imam ih hrpu još tako da sam sada mirnija... mogu čekati treće tromjesječje  :Wink:

----------


## LiaLia

> pitala sam, baš sam ovih dana imala preglede. moj dr. je stava - ništa za vrijeme organogeneze, čekati do trećeg tromjesečja, kao i sa svim drugim cjepivima... no smjernice koje su nedavno objavljene na nacionalnoj razini kažu da je ok bilo kad.


Da, tako sam i ja čula. Ja sam cijepljena s 2 doze, ali mi treća treba biti u 1. mjesecu. Računam da bi išla na postupak u 1. mjesecu (ovisno kada dođe donorski materijal) pa razmišljam da bi to cijepljenje odradila mjesec dana ranije (ako se može) da se organizam oporavi prije postupka, a da sam onda dulje sigurna ako bude trudnoća.

----------


## LiaLia

> Da, ja sam sebi isto tako složila u glavi da vjer. razvoj ide dobro čim su s jednom odlučili na blasticu.
> Treba ostati pozitivan. Ja vjerujem da ja i moja mrvica skupa u ponedjeljak letimo doma 
> 
> Ja sam se isto mislila oko tog cjepljenja....Prebolila sam prije 7 miseci bez nekih velikih simptoma tako da se nisan cijepila do sad... Al me onda opet uhvatilo svakakvo razmišljanje čuvši šta se sve događa. Na krajj sam vadila antitijela i imam ih hrpu još tako da sam sada mirnija... mogu čekati treće tromjesječje


Sigurno je sve dobro, čim je blastica   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Lucy10

Drage forumašice, jutros mi se Boban javlja sa lepim vestima.
Pet doniranih js se oplodilo a transfer će se obaviti u ponedeljak (oplodnja bila u sredu).
Da li to znači da idu na blastice? Od uzbuđenja nisam stigla ništa pitati, a možda nisam ni čula šta mi se govori, sem broja i datuma za transfer.
Bila sam ubeđena da će se sve obaviti sutra, ali raduje me što produžavamo boravak, ovde nam je jako prijatno do sada

----------


## LaraLana

> Drage forumašice, jutros mi se Boban javlja sa lepim vestima.
> Pet doniranih js se oplodilo a transfer će se obaviti u ponedeljak (oplodnja bila u sredu).
> Da li to znači da idu na blastice? Od uzbuđenja nisam stigla ništa pitati, a možda nisam ni čula šta mi se govori, sem broja i datuma za transfer.
> Bila sam ubeđena da će se sve obaviti sutra, ali raduje me što produžavamo boravak, ovde nam je jako prijatno do sada


Daaaa bravo, na blastice se ide! Sretno Lucy i uživajte :Smile:

----------


## Bambina1

Meni isto transfer u ponedjeljak tako da će biti guzva   :Razz:  Svima će uspjeti  :Very Happy:

----------


## Bambina1

Onaj prvi smajlic, krivo  :lool:

----------


## mala85

> Drage forumašice, jutros mi se Boban javlja sa lepim vestima.
> Pet doniranih js se oplodilo a transfer će se obaviti u ponedeljak (oplodnja bila u sredu).
> Da li to znači da idu na blastice? Od uzbuđenja nisam stigla ništa pitati, a možda nisam ni čula šta mi se govori, sem broja i datuma za transfer.
> Bila sam ubeđena da će se sve obaviti sutra, ali raduje me što produžavamo boravak, ovde nam je jako prijatno do sada


A šta to treba značit blastice, jel to sad dobro? Ja to ništa je kužim.

----------


## Alisa81

Senka43, žao mi je što je ispalo tak za drugu bebu. Ajde pa postoje postupci da se jedna beba ukloni, bez da mora i druga van. Nisam znala da je to moguće i sigurno. Prva će beba biti dobro, a to je najvažnije.

KirurgijaJeLjubav, žao mi je zbog bete. Bit će dobitno sljedeći put!

Ostale cure na postupcima dolje, želim vam sreću!

----------


## Afrodita06

Evo nisam baš spretna s pisanjem na forumima pa mi nemojte zamjeriti.
Mi smo bili u četvrtak dolje. Čekamo 1.mjesec i inseminaciju. Malo me je to obeshrabrilo što nam je HZZO odbio IVF ali dobro, valjda sve ima svoje razloge. Dobila sam preporuku dr. L da do tada uzimam folnu kiselinu u nekom obliku i da ćemo se pred postupak dogovoriti hoćemo li probat dobit dvije stanice za inseminaciju. Malo me obeshrabruje postotak uspješnosti ali dobro.

----------


## KirurgijaJeLjubav

Drage djevojke hvala svima na podršci.
Divno je znati da imaš ljude koji te razumiju i kroz isto prolaze. 
Ja sam bila bas tako optimistična i imala osjećaj da je to to ali eto ipak nije. Ko zna zašto je to sad ispalo tako.
Svima koji biju bitke želim da uspiju od sveg srca. Podržavat ćemo se međusobno

----------


## Lucy10

@mala85 blastice su embrioni petog dana od oplodnje. Kod embriotransfera, vraćaju embrije najčešće trećeg ili petog dana (ovi drugi su razvijeniji, podeljeni na više ćelija). Tako da, dobro je

----------


## DalmaIB

Mala85
Vidim da si se malo ubedirala čitajući o uspjesima, odnosno o neuspjesima...
Glavu gore, misli pozitivno, za sve ovo treba biti jak. Uspjet će! Svaka od nas je drugačija i svaka drugačije reagira i odgovara na terapiju, tako da ne vodi se po drugima.
Tu smo da bodrimo jedna drugu i da smo potpora jedna drugoj.

Ja sam npr.dobila samo jednu jedinu stanicu, al se oplodila i embrij se odlično razvija..baš me jutros B zvao i kaže da je izvrstan. A ja kad čujem pozitivu u njegovu glasu pomislim da i letjeti mogu. Čovjek je nestvaran i baš rođen za ovaj posao.

Tako da..ponavljam...glavu gore, ostani pozitivna, vjeruj doktorima, znaju svoj posao dobro. I bit će sve ok  :Smile:

----------


## mala85

> Mala85
> Vidim da si se malo ubedirala čitajući o uspjesima, odnosno o neuspjesima...
> Glavu gore, misli pozitivno, za sve ovo treba biti jak. Uspjet će! Svaka od nas je drugačija i svaka drugačije reagira i odgovara na terapiju, tako da ne vodi se po drugima.
> Tu smo da bodrimo jedna drugu i da smo potpora jedna drugoj.
> 
> Ja sam npr.dobila samo jednu jedinu stanicu, al se oplodila i embrij se odlično razvija..baš me jutros B zvao i kaže da je izvrstan. A ja kad čujem pozitivu u njegovu glasu pomislim da i letjeti mogu. Čovjek je nestvaran i baš rođen za ovaj posao.
> 
> Tako da..ponavljam...glavu gore, ostani pozitivna, vjeruj doktorima, znaju svoj posao dobro. I bit će sve ok


Istina jako sam se ubedirala, ipak sam od 2016 u menopauzi, pa cin1 pa HPV, tak da sumnjam sve više u uspjeh a i nisam baš mlada..  :Sad:

----------


## mala85

Ja bi trebala pocetak 12 mj na transfer, jos sam na decapeptylu.

----------


## Senka43

Drage moje,zavrsio se zahvat za koji sam na nekim stranicama procitala(mada nema puno informaciia) da traje 20-tak minuta medjutim trajao je puna 2 sata pod potpunom anestezijom u operacionoj sal.Druga beba je dobro a ja na par ultrazvukova u toku dana nisam imala snage da pogledam u ekran tako da su ih iskljucili.Osecam se prazno iznutra.Nema vise one radosti zbog trudnoce i znam da treba vremena da se vrati osecaj srece.
Vama koje cekate transfer naredne sedmice puno srece i uspesne postupke a ostalima prijatan vikend i nema odustajanja❤

----------


## Bambina1

Senka  :Heart:

----------


## Lucy10

Senka, uz tebe smo svim srcem❤️

----------


## LaraLana

Draga Senka šaljem ti puno zagrljaja i snage  :grouphug:

----------


## LaraLana

Alisa81 kako si, kako se osjećaš?

----------


## Senka43

Bambina,Lucy,LaraLana❤

----------


## Iva83

Senka drzi se ❤

----------


## Alisa81

Senkaa ❤️

----------


## Alisa81

> Alisa81 kako si, kako se osjećaš?


Pa dobro sam. Danas bi kao trebao biti dan implantacije pa iščitavam znakove na svome tijelu iako znam da nema smisla uz sve hormone koje uzimam. Ah...treba dočekati betu..

----------


## Alisa81

Klasika, već danima simptomi kao pred mengu, samo utrostručeni, ali se danas pojačali.  Pozitivno sam iznenađena što me na psihu nije udarilo, nisam ni živčana ni jadna, a toga sam se bojala. Inače ubija oko sebe

----------


## LaraLana

> Klasika, već danima simptomi kao pred mengu, samo utrostručeni, ali se danas pojačali.  Pozitivno sam iznenađena što me na psihu nije udarilo, nisam ni živčana ni jadna, a toga sam se bojala. Inače ubija oko sebe


Tako je i kod mene bilo. Od 4 dana od transfera sam imala bolove kao pred mengu da bi mi 8 dan malo smanjili pa sam išla ujutro na 9 dan raditi test super osjetljivi od 10 miu koji je pokazao pozitivno, bilo je bljedunjavo ali jasno i odmah vidljivo golim okom. Znači radi se o dvodnevnim embrijima. 6 na 7 dan ujutro sam se probudila preznojena.
Nakon tog zatišja na 8 dan sam uredno imala takve menga bolove sve do 12 tt.
U drugoj trudnoći sam sa smiješkom dočekala te menga bolove, znala sam da je to to.

Ti si danas 4 dan. Implantacija ti traje par dana, 2 do 3 dana. Sutra ili prekosutra bi trebala skroz završiti s implantacijom. 
Pa neka ti bude sretno kao i meni  :Heart:

----------


## Senka43

Iva,Alisa❤

----------


## LF2

Senka, ne mogu ni zamisliti kako ti je ♥️

----------


## Senka43

> Senka, ne mogu ni zamisliti kako ti je ♥️


Veruj da se recima ne moze opisati

----------


## tinkilinkixyz

Uff, baš mi je žao Senka  :grouphug:  Misli da trebaš biti jaka i smirena zbog zdrave bebica, koja dolazi jako brzo na svet  :worldcup: 

Malo OT - da li u MK pregledaju donirane jajne stanice i spermije, u genetskom smislu? Znam da se može raditi i PGD za svaki embrij ali to dosta košta. 

Sretno svima - da dobijete zdrave bebice. A što se tiče komentara da ako vam vrate 2 embrija da li ste spremni na dvojne pelene, duplo budjenje, ... Mislim, da to znate i same i da vas dr. na klinici ne bi trebali "upozoravati" na to, nekako mi to nije profesionalno, jer žene koje nemaju dece spremne su naravno i na blizance osim možda nekih izuzetaka koje zdravstveno ne bi podnele blizanačku trudnoću.

----------


## LaraLana

Pozdrav tinkilinkixyz, dok se netko ne javi još ja ću ti napisati da nisu radili niti PGD niti genetske pretrage na embrijima. Znači to Sisina uopće ne radi.

Js su iz Ukrajine i javit će ti cure na što su testirane donorke.
Donori spermatozoida su iz Cryos banke i tu ako se registriraš možeš sama vidjeti profile, opis donora, na što je testiran, što osoblje misli o njemu, sliku kad je bio mali, školu koju je završio, o roditeljima, djedovima i bakama, i braći i sestrama, o inteligenciji.
Znači to su prošireni profili.
Testirani su na puno toga, hepatitis, cmv virus itd. Najbolje je da pogledaš sama kad se već može.

Ako sam nešto zaboravila nadopunit će cure.

----------


## LF2

Sve si dobro napisala. Mislim da sam negdje stavila copy/paste koje na pretrage testiraju donorice. Najbolje pogledati na njihovoj stranici je sve navedeno.
Isto što je LaraLana napisala, PGT Sistina ne radi. Ja sam se nekako vodila za tim da je mi je bitno da je donorica mlada i da ima jedno dijete. Nije mi to garancija ali je nešto.

----------


## LaraLana

Cure koje ste bile na transferu danas, kako je prošlo?

----------


## Lucy10

LaraLana, hvala ti što misliš na nas.
Evo izveštaja: dve blastice vraćene, dve smrznute, sve bilo lagodno i opušteno.
Sad sam koma od utrogestana koji sam danas morala popiti (inače ga vaginalno stavljam), još danas smo u SK pa sutra nazad. Puno sreće divnim devojkama sa foruma koje sam upoznala ovde u Skoplju i ostalim forumašicama.

----------


## DalmaIB

Pozdrav cure.
Ja i moja mrvica u ZG čekamo let za ST.
Prošlo sve super.
Kažu mi da je blastocista fantastična i da je transfer prošao super. Dr.L je bas bio zadovoljan.
Nakon dva sata mi se baš strašno mantalo, ne znam od čega, da nije možda od one injekcije za smirenje pa me kasno pukla ahhahah.
Al niš strašno, samo mi se mantalo jedno po ure al nisan osjećala nikakvu slabost ni ništa.
Ne moram koristiti prolutex na šta sam odahnula, što zbog financija što zbog tog što je to jedina injekcija ikad koja me bolila (opet, ništa strašno, izdržala bi, al super što ne moram)

E da i LaraLana pitala si dobivamo li u venu protiv kontrakcija i da, dobije se. Upozorili me da bi mi moglo bit muka od nje, al nisam ja ništa osjetila.

Pozdrav Lucy i tebi i nadam se da sve tri za dva tjedna javljamo velike bete. Vas dvije veće jer vi imate dvojke  :Wink:

----------


## Alisa81

DalmaIB i Lucy, sretnooooo!!!
Stvarno još nisam nikad čula da jedinu stanicu drže do 5.dana, mora da je bila vanserijska, ta će se primiti 100 %
Što si dobila od terapije?

Ja dan umirem od menstrualnih bolova, nakon što je jučer popustilo. Jučer očaj jer simptomi odlaze, danas panika i gledanje u gaće da vidim jel došla vještica. Ovo je fakat igra živaca...uf...jedva čekam taj petak više...ak ne procurim ranije..

----------


## DalmaIB

> DalmaIB i Lucy, sretnooooo!!!
> Stvarno još nisam nikad čula da jedinu stanicu drže do 5.dana, mora da je bila vanserijska, ta će se primiti 100 %
> Što si dobila od terapije?
> 
> Ja dan umirem od menstrualnih bolova, nakon što je jučer popustilo. Jučer očaj jer simptomi odlaze, danas panika i gledanje u gaće da vidim jel došla vještica. Ovo je fakat igra živaca...uf...jedva čekam taj petak više...ak ne procurim ranije..


Hvala Alisa.

Pokušaj se opustiti. Znam da je lako govoriti ali...probaj.
Tebi sad pričam a ko zna kakva ću ja bit.
Ma vrhunska nego šta, prima se, nema joj druge  :Wink: 
Ostala sam na istoj terapiji kao i nakon punkcije.
2× 400mg utrogestana
4× 2mg estrofema
1 x Impryl 
1× aspirin
1x decortin

S tim da sam večer prije morala bocnuti Prolutex a sad ga više ne moram.

----------


## LaraLana

Cure bravo za transfere i za blastice...odlično.
Nemojte nas dugo držati u neizvjesnosti jer se blastica prakički odmah krene izlijegati i kreće implantacija koja traje 2 do 3 dana tako da s blasticama su svi testovi pozitivni već 7 i 8 dan i to ohoho pozitivni.

----------


## LaraLana

> DalmaIB i Lucy, sretnooooo!!!
> Stvarno još nisam nikad čula da jedinu stanicu drže do 5.dana, mora da je bila vanserijska, ta će se primiti 100 %
> Što si dobila od terapije?
> 
> Ja dan umirem od menstrualnih bolova, nakon što je jučer popustilo. Jučer očaj jer simptomi odlaze, danas panika i gledanje u gaće da vidim jel došla vještica. Ovo je fakat igra živaca...uf...jedva čekam taj petak više...ak ne procurim ranije..


Alisa miriše mi na dobro. Danas si 7 dan ili?
Tako je i meni 8 dan zatišje bilo pisala sam ti već. A tebi ako je 7 dan i kod tebe su trodnevni to je to.
Kad planiraš test ili betu?

----------


## Iva83

Alisa,DalmaIB,Lucy..curee zelim vam veeelike bete,ide najgore to iscekivanje,al isplati se sve ❤

----------


## LaraLana

Cure ako vam nije problem upišite ovdje svoje protokole i ostalo da imamo za statistiku! Evo link!

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/80273-K...mrzlica/page12

----------


## LaraLana

I ovdje pozitivne bete na koji dan od transfera cure kojima je uspjelo! Hvala  :Smile:  

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/54020-j...ransfera/page9

----------


## DalmaIB

> Cure bravo za transfere i za blastice...odlično.
> Nemojte nas dugo držati u neizvjesnosti jer se blastica prakički odmah krene izlijegati i kreće implantacija koja traje 2 do 3 dana tako da s blasticama su svi testovi pozitivni već 7 i 8 dan i to ohoho pozitivni.


Ja sam trenutno mišljenja da se ne želim stresirat testovima nego da ću čekat betu.
Vidit ćemo hoće me držat takvo mišljenje još 13 dana haha.

----------


## LaraLana

> Ja sam trenutno mišljenja da se ne želim stresirat testovima nego da ću čekat betu.
> Vidit ćemo hoće me držat takvo mišljenje još 13 dana haha.


Samo daj, super  :Smile:

----------


## Tomoe

> Cure bravo za transfere i za blastice...odlično.
> Nemojte nas dugo držati u neizvjesnosti jer se blastica prakički odmah krene izlijegati i kreće implantacija koja traje 2 do 3 dana tako da s blasticama su svi testovi pozitivni već 7 i 8 dan i to ohoho pozitivni.


Ja sam radila test na 9dnt i bio je negativan, sutra je 15-ti dnt pa cu ic vadit betu, ne da mi se zivcirat sa testovima…najgore je docekati betu :D sretno svim borilicama i jako ste hrabre i snazne i pruzate puuno potpore  :Heart:   :grouphug:

----------


## LaraLana

> Ja sam radila test na 9dnt i bio je negativan, sutra je 15-ti dnt pa cu ic vadit betu, ne da mi se zivcirat sa testovima…najgore je docekati betu :D sretno svim borilicama i jako ste hrabre i snazne i pruzate puuno potpore


Blastica u pitanju ili?

----------


## Tomoe

> Blastica u pitanju ili?


Vratili su mi dvodnevne embrije, za sad nemam nikakvih krvarenja

----------


## LaraLana

> Vratili su mi dvodnevne embrije, za sad nemam nikakvih krvarenja


Onda još ima šanse da ti možda test nije bio super osjetljivi pa nije ni prepoznao betu. Ja sam na 12 dan imala 139 betu dvodnevnih embrija pa mi je i test bio pozitivan na 9 dan al od 10 miu. 
Krvarenje nema nikakve veze niti dal je uspjelo niti dal nije.
Koristimo terapiju pa terapija to sve može spriječiti.

Jednom je jedan dr iz Zg, mpo dr rekao da je betu bolje vaditi na parne dana od transfera, i dao je objašnjenje al davno je to bilo pa nisam niti pamtila baš.

----------


## sara79

To je rekao dr. Radončić, dobro se toga sjećam.
Ja osobno ne volim uzimati lijekove nakon transfera 15 dana ako za to nema potrebe i kad se test ili beta od bilo kojeg embrija može već raditi 10 dan ilitiga 12 dan od dvodnevnih i trodnevnih. Nisu to bonboni a ako i ulovite malu betu znat ćete da je bila biokemijska trudnoća što je dobro znati da je se nešto događalo, ovako to nikada ne biste znale.
Progesteron nije jeftin, u Hr ga nitko u obliku injekcija ne koristi, vele zastarjela metoda. Estrofem ne znam zašto tako dugo sad ostavljaju da se uzima, prije su ukidali odmah po otkucaju srca. Ne vidim više svrhu da se uzima za debljanje endometrija. Organogeneza je vrlo osjetljiva i što manje treba toga uzimati.
Mislim da su im žene počele dosta toga pitati i nametati i da je njima pomalo toga dosta već pa tako po defaultu daju svima od Decortina i Fraxiparina samo da im se ne može ništa reći  jer ste vi kao sa svime pokrivena, svom mogućom terapijom.

Fraxiparin ako nekome ne treba može napraviti više štete već koristi. S Bobanom se slažem u tome, što manje to bolje. Isključivo vjeruje dobrom embriju i endometriju.
Nikakve druge karefeke od lijekova.
Pogotovo mrzi infralipidnu infuziju i embryoglu.

----------


## Lucy10

Evo sveže info za one koji sami plaćaju proces, možda će nekome koristiti. Mi smo juče isplatili preostalu sumu od 1830 eura (oplođenje, transfer i čuvanje zamrznutih embrija do 1 god.) Na računu stoji i ona injekcija koju ste pominjali, na A nešto.

----------


## LaraLana

> Evo sveže info za one koji sami plaćaju proces, možda će nekome koristiti. Mi smo juče isplatili preostalu sumu od 1830 eura (oplođenje, transfer i čuvanje zamrznutih embrija do 1 god.) Na računu stoji i ona injekcija koju ste pominjali, na A nešto.


Dobro da si napisala info. A koliko ste prije toga platili?
Ovo oplođenje misliš ivf postupak koji sam košta oko 1750 eura čini mi se zadnja cijena što je Iva pisala.

Atosiban ampula!

----------


## LaraLana

Sara ja nisam ništa posebno koristila.
Istina estrofem sam prekinula sa 6 plus koji dan trudnoće.
Utrogestan do 12 tt a aspirin sam morala ovdje s dr da vidim i kad prekinuti pod nazorom. Ali isto oko 12 tt.

----------


## LaraLana

Baš me zanima za cure koje su imale po jednu js kao DalmalB kako im se naplatio postupak?

----------


## Lucy10

LaraLana, tako je 1830 ivf, odnosno icsi je bio kod nas, toliko smo i očekivali okvirno nakon prvog dogovora koji je bio letos. Morala bih pogledati na računu za svaku stavku koliko je. 
A pre toga smo platili 8 jajnih 4600 i još onu administraciju što svi plaćaju i prvi uz.

----------


## LaraLana

> LaraLana, tako je 1830 ivf, odnosno icsi je bio kod nas, toliko smo i očekivali okvirno nakon prvog dogovora koji je bio letos. Morala bih pogledati na računu za svaku stavku koliko je. 
> A pre toga smo platili 8 jajnih 4600 i još onu administraciju što svi plaćaju i prvi uz.


Da da to svi plaćamo. Hvala Lucy na informacijama, svakako će dobro doći!

----------


## DalmaIB

> Baš me zanima za cure koje su imale po jednu js kao DalmalB kako im se naplatio postupak?


Oko 1150€
U to ulazi i laboratorijski nalaz estradiola i LH, taj Tevagrastim koji sam ja dobila za podebljanje endometrija i te dvije injekcije prije transfera.
Piše mi na računu IVF spontani ciklus, a i kod punkcije također "punkcija od spontani ciklus".

Hej rasturam ćirilicu od kad sam dole ahahhaha
Moš mislit, kao prvašić koji je tek pošao u školi, znam dva slova pa jedno ne,pa jedno da, pa dva ne...  :Wink: 
Napomena - ja sam prva generacija koja je nije učila u školi

P.s. u mailu koji je Boban na samom početku poslao piše da je ivf 2200

----------


## KirurgijaJeLjubav

Pozdrav cure! Ja sam se čula sa dr.L i rekao mi je da nabavim cycloproginova tablete i da ih uzimam 2 ciklusa pocev od 3-4 dana ciklusa 21 dan pa 7 dana pauze. Nakon 2 ciklusa ponovo transfer. Kakvo je vaše iskustvo? Da li je netko od vas uzimao ovu terapiju? I da opet problem ovaj lijek nije dostupan ovdje u apotekama ali ajde moram naručivati izvana

----------


## LaraLana

> Oko 1150€
> U to ulazi i laboratorijski nalaz estradiola i LH, taj Tevagrastim koji sam ja dobila za podebljanje endometrija i te dvije injekcije prije transfera.
> Piše mi na računu IVF spontani ciklus, a i kod punkcije također "punkcija od spontani ciklus".
> 
> Hej rasturam ćirilicu od kad sam dole ahahhaha
> Moš mislit, kao prvašić koji je tek pošao u školi, znam dva slova pa jedno ne,pa jedno da, pa dva ne... 
> Napomena - ja sam prva generacija koja je nije učila u školi
> 
> P.s. u mailu koji je Boban na samom početku poslao piše da je ivf 2200


Super DalmalB da si napisala cijene i treba ih svako malo ponoviti radi novih cure pa da se ima info ako pročitaju bar par stranica jer ova tema sad zaista ima jako puno toga napisanog.
Prije je ivf spontani ciklus bio oko 610 eura bez anestezije, ona se posebno naplaćuje a tebe su i pitali dal želiš.
Tevagrastim je oko 50 eura mislim ako mi je ostalo dobro u sjećanju. 
Atosiban oko 25 eura.

----------


## LaraLana

> Pozdrav cure! Ja sam se čula sa dr.L i rekao mi je da nabavim cycloproginova tablete i da ih uzimam 2 ciklusa pocev od 3-4 dana ciklusa 21 dan pa 7 dana pauze. Nakon 2 ciklusa ponovo transfer. Kakvo je vaše iskustvo? Da li je netko od vas uzimao ovu terapiju? I da opet problem ovaj lijek nije dostupan ovdje u apotekama ali ajde moram naručivati izvana


Kirurgija nisam baš išla tražiti sad al je cycloproginova kontracepcija ili?
Pitaj jel može nešto drugo što ti je lakše dostupno.

----------


## Tomoe

Cure, danas su mi dosli nalazi od bete 0.30… tak da… valjda cu imati srece drugi put…

----------


## LaraLana

> Cure, danas su mi dosli nalazi od bete 0.30… tak da… valjda cu imati srece drugi put…


Tomoe jako mi je žao, ne znam što bi ti drugo rekla. U ovakvim momentima je teško nekome pružiti utjehu  :Heart:

----------


## Bambina1

Zao mi je Tomoe..

----------


## Bambina1

Da se i ja ukratko javim. Vratili smo se u ponedjeljak, al sam se dobivala ova dva dana  :Wink:  Jace sam reagirala na onu injekciju u venu pa nisam bila svoja.. Imam amneziju od nekih 2 i nesto sati. Al ok, sve za bebicu. Transferirali su mi 2 blastice tako da mora uspjeti, ipak je ovo 3.put  :Heart:   Nazalost, to su bile jedine jer se preostale nisu dobro razvijale pa ih nisu ni zamrzavali. Tako da  :fige:   Bilo nam je malo dosadno jer ne mozes skoro nigdje ici jer nismo cijepljeni, al smo zato imali super drustvo - DalmaIB  :Very Happy:  Nazalost, tek smo se zadnji dan vidjeli s Lucy jer se nismo skuzile u istom hotelu. U svakom slucaju, zelim velike bete curama koje jos cekaju  :Klap:

----------


## Lucy10

Bambina, DalmaIB od srca želim plusiće.Baš ste pozitivne i puno dobre energije ste mi prenele naveče pre et i na dan transfera. 
Tomoe, žao mi je što je tako ispalo. Drži se.

----------


## Alisa81

Tomoe ❤️❤️ žao mi je.

----------


## Alisa81

Cure, znam da svi vade betu i prije 15. dana nakon transfera, kako oni traže. Ali, vadite li i na taj 15. pa taj podatak šaljete? Vjerujem da je nemoguće da je 15. dan beta pozitivna, ako je npr. na 12. bila negativna...

----------


## Tomoe

Hvala vam ❤️❤️ Cure koje cekate betu zelim vas svu srecu ❤️❤️

----------


## KirurgijaJeLjubav

> Kirurgija nisam baš išla tražiti sad al je cycloproginova kontracepcija ili?
> Pitaj jel može nešto drugo što ti je lakše dostupno.


Da vidjela sam da je kontracepcija pa mi nije jasno zašto se koristi u ivf-u. Zato me zanimalo jel netko već imao propisano.
A mama će mi nabaviti u BiH pa ide nekako

----------


## LaraLana

> Cure, znam da svi vade betu i prije 15. dana nakon transfera, kako oni traže. Ali, vadite li i na taj 15. pa taj podatak šaljete? Vjerujem da je nemoguće da je 15. dan beta pozitivna, ako je npr. na 12. bila negativna...


Alisa ja sam betu vadila na 12 dan i apsolutno mi nisu prigovorili zašto sam vadila već su se svi veselili! 
Nisam ponavljala jer mi je dr. L rekao da nema potrebe. 

Oni su mislili da su se oba primila i da je to visoka beta za dvodnevne na 12 dan....eto. 
Možda i jesu bila oba al je kasnije jedan odustao :/

----------


## LaraLana

> Da vidjela sam da je kontracepcija pa mi nije jasno zašto se koristi u ivf-u. Zato me zanimalo jel netko već imao propisano.
> A mama će mi nabaviti u BiH pa ide nekako


Ja sam imala u prvom dobitnom postupku, ne sekiraj se.
Prije je se više koristila da se sve može isplanirati.

----------


## LaraLana

Alisa, da...ako je na 12 negativna to je nažalost to. Ne može postati pozitivna na 15 dan.

----------


## Alisa81

> Da vidjela sam da je kontracepcija pa mi nije jasno zašto se koristi u ivf-u. Zato me zanimalo jel netko već imao propisano.
> A mama će mi nabaviti u BiH pa ide nekako


Ja sam bila na mycroginu, isto kontracepciji prije postupka. Uz njega sam počela uzimati decapeptyl, i sve to mi je spustilo estradiol na minimum. Mislim da je cilj u potpunosti umiriti jajnike, a onda ih stimulacijom udarnički pokrenuti u isto vrijeme.

----------


## Alisa81

> Alisa, da...ako je na 12 negativna to je nažalost to. Ne može postati pozitivna na 15 dan.


Ok. Meni je u subotu 12.dnt. idem pa šta bude.

----------


## LaraLana

> Ok. Meni je u subotu 12.dnt. idem pa šta bude.


Bravo ma samo odi....ovo je igra živaca i što prije saznaš bit će ti lakše vjeruj mi. Sretno i javi nam naravno  :Smile:

----------


## LaraLana

> Ja sam bila na mycroginu, isto kontracepciji prije postupka. Uz njega sam počela uzimati decapeptyl, i sve to mi je spustilo estradiol na minimum. Mislim da je cilj u potpunosti umiriti jajnike, a onda ih stimulacijom udarnički pokrenuti u isto vrijeme.


Tako i ja s decapeptylom.
Kako ti je kasnije išao protokol? Od kojeg dana si krenula uzimati i što?

----------


## mala85

Jel ima koja da ide sljedeći tjedan na transfer?

----------


## mala85

Konačno moje poruke stižu odmah..

----------


## mala85

A zašto mi nisu objavili cijeli tekst od prošle poruke?

----------


## DalmaIB

> A zašto mi nisu objavili cijeli tekst od prošle poruke?


Ja sam došla do zaključka da odreže poruku ako stavimo neki automatski smajlić sa tipkovnice mobitela, valjda ih ne prepoznaje pa samo pošalje ono što je napisano do njega.
Ti ideš idući tjedan? Sretno  :Smile: 

Tomoe  :Heart: 

Lucy sretno i tebi. Ma to je bio dobitni dan, vidit ćeš  :Smile: 

Da, Bambina mi smo se baš lipo podružili  :Heart: 

Ja često osjećam kao neki pritisak, ne mogu reć da me boli, ne znam...najbliže osjećaju kad dugo trpiš za piškit pa mjehur bude osjetljiv poslije... osim tog super se osjećam, pričam s mrvicom na veliko i tako  :Wink: 
Samo pozitiva

Alisa držim fige za betu

----------


## mala85

Dalma kad ti vadiš betu? 
Ja kak sam čitala sve komentare sad ja želim blasticu i nadam se da ću to i dobit.

----------


## Alisa81

> Tako i ja s decapeptylom.
> Kako ti je kasnije išao protokol? Od kojeg dana si krenula uzimati i što?


Microginon od 3. dc (20 dana) 
- od 15. dana decapeptyl (skroz do 12. dana stimulacije)
- vađenje estradiola (po količini je bio na razini 10 godišnjakinje)

- stimulacija: FOSTIMON 8 dana 3*75 IE
                        MERIOFERT 5 dana 3*75 IE

- između aspiracije i transfera - prolutex (odmah od dana aspiracije), utrogestan 3*200, c vitamin 2*500 mg, kalcij 2*500 mg

- nakon transfera proluteks 15 dana, utrogestan 2*200,aspirin 100 mg, impryl, estrofem 2*1 mg, decortyn 5 mg

 Malo su mi sporo rasla jajašca na Fostimonu, a nakon 2 dana Merioferta je sve buknulo...eh, da sam odmah bila na tome ..

----------


## KirurgijaJeLjubav

> Kirurgija nisam baš išla tražiti sad al je cycloproginova kontracepcija ili?
> Pitaj jel može nešto drugo što ti je lakše dostupno.


Da vidjela sam da je kontracepcija pa mi nije jasno zašto se koristi u ivf-u. Zato me zanimalo jel netko već imao propisano.
A mama će mi nabaviti u BiH pa ide nekako

----------


## Lucy10

Dalma, to što opisuješ, dobar je znak.

----------


## sushi

> Pozdrav cure! Ja sam se čula sa dr.L i rekao mi je da nabavim cycloproginova tablete i da ih uzimam 2 ciklusa pocev od 3-4 dana ciklusa 21 dan pa 7 dana pauze. Nakon 2 ciklusa ponovo transfer. Kakvo je vaše iskustvo? Da li je netko od vas uzimao ovu terapiju? I da opet problem ovaj lijek nije dostupan ovdje u apotekama ali ajde moram naručivati izvana





> Da vidjela sam da je kontracepcija pa mi nije jasno zašto se koristi u ivf-u. Zato me zanimalo jel netko već imao propisano.
> A mama će mi nabaviti u BiH pa ide nekako



Kirurgija, ja sam pila cycloprogynovu godinama, kao nadomjesna terapiju u menopauzi. 
Cycloprogynova nije kontracepcija i ne radi supresiju ciklusa! 
sadrži samo estrogen i progesteron u drugom dijelu ciklusa... s tim da postoji jedna zanimljivost - u Hr se isto ne može kupiti, može se naručiti (dolazi iz Njemačke) ili otići u Sloveniju po nju. probala sam obje opcije i iznenadilo me da njemačka i slovenska verzija imaju različit sastav...pakiranje je identično (osim jezika), proizvođač je isti. neobično.

pila sam slovenske godinama i to su bile prve tablete koje su mi odgovarale, nisam imala ali baš nikakve nuspojave (oticanje u drugom dijelu ciklusa ili sl. kao na antibejbi). i moj mpo dr. iz Zg kaže da su odlične, on mi ih je i preporučio davno.

----------


## sushi

> To je rekao dr. Radončić, dobro se toga sjećam.
> Ja osobno ne volim uzimati lijekove nakon transfera 15 dana ako za to nema potrebe i kad se test ili beta od bilo kojeg embrija može već raditi 10 dan ilitiga 12 dan od dvodnevnih i trodnevnih. Nisu to bonboni a ako i ulovite malu betu znat ćete da je bila biokemijska trudnoća što je dobro znati da je se nešto događalo, ovako to nikada ne biste znale.
> Progesteron nije jeftin, u Hr ga nitko u obliku injekcija ne koristi, vele zastarjela metoda. Estrofem ne znam zašto tako dugo sad ostavljaju da se uzima, prije su ukidali odmah po otkucaju srca. Ne vidim više svrhu da se uzima za debljanje endometrija. Organogeneza je vrlo osjetljiva i što manje treba toga uzimati.
> Mislim da su im žene počele dosta toga pitati i nametati i da je njima pomalo toga dosta već pa tako po defaultu daju svima od Decortina i Fraxiparina samo da im se ne može ništa reći  jer ste vi kao sa svime pokrivena, svom mogućom terapijom.
> 
> Fraxiparin ako nekome ne treba može napraviti više štete već koristi. S Bobanom se slažem u tome, što manje to bolje. Isključivo vjeruje dobrom embriju i endometriju.
> Nikakve druge karefeke od lijekova.
> Pogotovo mrzi infralipidnu infuziju i embryoglu.



Sara, što se tiče estrofema i progesterona, sasvim je drugačije ako netko ide na donaciju sjemena kao Lara koja je mogla rano prestati s tim ili donaciju js. cure koje idu u donaciju su često već u predmenopauzi ili menopauzi i njihovo tijelo proizvodi puno manje hormona, progesteron uopće ne jer nismo imale ovulaciju u ciklusu kad se dogodi trudnoća (ženama koje su ju imale ovulaciju žuto tijelo nakon ovulacije proizvodi progesteron).
ja sam recimo u bila u menopauzi i sad u trudnoći su mi čak morali povećati dozu progesterona zbog ranog krvarenja. uzimati ću i progesteron i estrofem do 12tt, skidaju me tek kad se posteljica potpuno formira i preuzme priču s hormonima.
zato je ovo što spominješ vrlo individualno  :Smile:  a pprogesteron i estrofem nemaju utjecaj na organogenezu, tu su samo zato da održavaju trudnoću, kao i prirodni hormoni.

o Clexane/Fraxiparin bi se već dalo, stvarno daju svima šakom i kapom, ali to je očito iz predostrožnosti, da povećaju šanse. ja nemam, niti itko u familiji ima, ikakve probleme s krvi, pa su mi svejedno u bolnici gdje mi vode trudnoću rekli da ću ih vjerojatno uzimati do kraja trudnoće...

----------


## sushi

Tomoe žao mi je...  :Heart: 

curama koje čekaju betu držim fige!

----------


## Iva83

Tomoe,zao mi je ❤

----------


## LaraLana

Ja sam isto koristila progesteron u obliku vaginaleta do 12 tt. Sara je se više osvrnula na injekcije progesterona i više mislim ostalih lijekova.
Žene krvare na početku trudnoće zbog raznoraznih razloga, čak niti sami doktori ne znaju zašto.

Ja što sam zapalila tu da je Iva83 pisala za Fraxiparin ili što već da joj je dr na izlasku iz sale rekao da će ga koristiti do 3 mj.trudnoće. Što se to samo tako može prekinuti?
Znam s drugih tema da su cure pisale da se uzima do iza poroda.

----------


## sushi

> Ja sam isto koristila progesteron u obliku vaginaleta do 12 tt. Sara je se više osvrnula na injekcije progesterona i više mislim ostalih lijekova.
> Žene krvare na početku trudnoće zbog raznoraznih razloga, čak niti sami doktori ne znaju zašto.
> 
> Ja što sam zapalila tu da je Iva83 pisala za Fraxiparin ili što već da joj je dr na izlasku iz sale rekao da će ga koristiti do 3 mj.trudnoće. Što se to samo tako može prekinuti?
> Znam s drugih tema da su cure pisale da se uzima do iza poroda.


ma da, krivo smo se razumjele, nespretno sam ja napisala  :Smile: 
meni su pojačali injekcije progesterona (dodali još jednu), zbog jakog krvarenja zbog hematoma, završila sam na hitnoj, pa su znali zašto je...i to je riješilo problem, a nastavljam s pikanjem do 12tt i kompletnog formiranja posteljice. za utrogestan vaginalete su mi rekli da možda ostaju do kraja, navodno ih puno žena uzima cijelu trudnoću.
a Decortin i  Aspirin su mi ukinuli vrlo rano, oko 6tt, s objašnjenjem da nema dokaza da pomažu... od svakoga se čuje nešto drugačije vjerojatno  :Smile:

----------


## Iva83

LaraLana,da meni je tako dr L.rekao,do trecem mjeseca,a ovdje dr koja me vodi sad na zadnjoj kontroli mi je rekla koristit ces cijelu trudnocu i cak i do 6tjedana poslije poroda,neznam kako drugima,al svaki dan je sve teze mi je dat inekciju,al kad znam za sto ih koristim stisnem zube i ucinit cu sve sto mogu ❤❤

----------


## DalmaIB

Mala sad vidim da ti nisam odgovorila.
Mislim da ću u drugi petak (to će biti 12.dan) ići privatno u herc izvadit betu (to mi 10min, a do ST imam 100km), pa ako bude pozitivna u ponedjeljak (15.dan) ponovim u ST na uputnicu.

Lucy ja isto tako računam  :Wink:

----------


## mala85

> Mala sad vidim da ti nisam odgovorila.
> Mislim da ću u drugi petak (to će biti 12.dan) ići privatno u herc izvadit betu (to mi 10min, a do ST imam 100km), pa ako bude pozitivna u ponedjeljak (15.dan) ponovim u ST na uputnicu.
> 
> Lucy ja isto tako računam


Ja idem sljedeci tjedan na transfer... drzite mi fige. 
Drzim fige da bude lijepa beta.

----------


## Lucy10

DalmaIB, pisala su da ti je dr L posle transfera ukinuo proluteks. Da li možda znaš razlog? I meni je on neugodan ali sve se izdrži.

----------


## DalmaIB

> DalmaIB, pisala su da ti je dr L posle transfera ukinuo proluteks. Da li možda znaš razlog? I meni je on neugodan ali sve se izdrži.


Ja u biti nisam ni koristila prolutex nego večer prije transfera. Znači samo tu jednu injekciju. 
Ne znam ti ništa više o tome reći.

Mala naravno da držimo fige. Sretno!  :Smile:   :fige:

----------


## Bambina1

Mala sretno

----------


## Bambina1

Lucy, nas dvije smo isle na donaciju embrija, a Dalma je imala svoje embrije. A i svaka zena je drugacija i zato je drugaciji protokol i terapija. Sve cemo mi izdrzati i biti s trbuhom do zubi  :Very Happy:

----------


## Lucy10

Da, jasno.
Tako je. Bravo za pozitivu!

----------


## branca_i

Cure, ja sam trudna!!! Od straha se nisam prije mogla javit. 
Uglavnom, 1.11. sam imala transfer 3 trodnevna embrija, a 2 smo zamrznuli. 15.11. (14.dnt) mi je beta bila 508, koje veselje, totalno nestvarno. Ali je onda dosla frka jeli dalje sve ok. I sad kuzim cure kad su pisale da su sa svakim korakom nakon bete i dalje strepile. Prvi uzv mi je bio 23.11., tu sam od muke skoro umrla...ali je sve proslo ok. Bile su dvije gastacijske vrecice, jedna veca sa zumanjcanom i ehom, a druga manja i za nju je doktorica odmah rekla da ne vjeruje da ce biti dobro. Danas sam imala drugi uzv na 6tj+5 i cula sam srce!!!!  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:  Jedna je bebica na kraju i sve je za sad kako treba biti.
Ne mogu vam opisati kako se osjecam. Ovaj 8. postupak mi je bio najtezi. Po simtomima prije bete nista se nije razlikovao od svih prije neuspjesnih. Cak sam imala izražajnije simptome kod biokemijske. Bila sam uvjerena da nista od ovog puta, ali me je beta lijepo iznenadila.

----------


## LaraLana

Branca pa čestitam od srca  :Heart: 
Jako si me sad razveselila i neopisivo mi je drago radi tebe nakon svega što si prošla. Želim ti urednu trudnoću....bravo curo!!!!

----------


## Lucy10

Branka, čestitke od srca! Kad sam pročitala da ti je ovo bio osmi postupak, wow, stvarno si zaslužila da uživaš sada.

----------


## Tomoe

Branca cestitam  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## Bambina1

Branca cestitam  :Heart:

----------


## Senka43

Branca,srecno❤

----------


## mala85

Branca čestitam od srca.. 
Ja kad sam sad pročitala 8 put odmah se bacila u bed, ja sve nekako mislim da to uspijeva od prve svima koji idu na donaciju.

----------


## Iva83

Branca ceeestitam,znala sam da ce biti sve u redu,zasluzila si nakon toliko neuspjeha❤ cure koje cekate betu zelim vam puuno srece

----------


## branca_i

Cure hvala vam puuuuunooooo!!!  :grouphug:  Ovaj forum je nesto predivno, toliko podrske, nade, pomoci i savjeta. Zelim svima uspjeha, samo budite uporne i ne dajte da vam itko rusi snove i nade. Dok god ima sanse idemo dalje!

----------


## Afrodita06

Branca čestitam. Neka bude lijepa trudnoća i da od sada uživaš u njoj.

Mala85 i mene je malo štrecnio ovaj broj 8. Nekako se nadam da će to kod nas doći prije. Prije ili kasnije važno da dođe.

----------


## Kaja1976

Cure bok. . .
Ovaj divan forum zaslužuje uspjehe koji se redaju, presretna sam zbog novih trudnoća i onih koje su već u poodmakloj fazi.
Nisam se javljala duže jer sam i sama bila u postupku ali pratim i veselim se uspjesima kao što i žalim kad izostane trudnoća.
Moram se i sama pohvaliti jer sam upravo danas trudna 12 tjedana.
Bilo je svega i svačega u međuvremenu: euforije,strepnje,stresa,nade,tuge,brige,sreće. . .
Kao što je netko rekao nisam se usudila javiti prije, da nešto ne krene loše.
Nadam se da će sve biti ok i čestitam curkama koje su uspjele,želim onima koje nisu da budu trudne u idućem pokušaju.

----------


## branca_i

Kaja1976 draga, cestitam ti!!! Znas da sam se stalno pitala gdje si. Razveselio me tvoj post!  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## LaraLana

Bravo Kaja.....čestitam! 
Baš sam sretna radi ovako lijepih vijesti danas  :Smile:

----------


## sushi

Branca, Kaja čestitke! koje lijepe vijesti  :Heart:  dobar niz se nastavlja kao vlakić iz Skopja  :Smile:  bravo bravo

----------


## Senka43

Čestitke Kaja.Neka kraj godine i praznici donesu sto vise lepih vesti svim curama koje su u postupku ili cekaju visoke bete❤

----------


## Iva83

Kaja ceeestitam❤ kako je lijepo svaki dan procitati lijepu vijest

----------


## mala85

Čestitam Kaja od srca

----------


## Medo2711

Kaja i Branca cestitam od srca❤

----------


## sara79

Kao prvo cure čestitam, zaista krasan završetak godine  :Smile: 
Branca i meni su u 7-om dobitnom vratili 3 trodnevna i taj zadnji postupak mi je valjda bio pokušaj očajnika. 

Sushi razumijemo se u biti, i ja sam se nespretno izrazila misleći da cure znaju koje idu na donaciju kakvi su im hormoni i što u biti trebaju ali evo ti si to lijepo sročila. 
I dala si mi super informaciju za cycloprogynovu.
Hvala ti.....

----------


## sara79

Alisa čekam tvoju betu sutra....sretno do neba  :Wink:

----------


## sara79

> Mala sad vidim da ti nisam odgovorila.
> Mislim da ću u drugi petak (to će biti 12.dan) ići privatno u herc izvadit betu (to mi 10min, a do ST imam 100km), pa ako bude pozitivna u ponedjeljak (15.dan) ponovim u ST na uputnicu.
> 
> Lucy ja isto tako računam


DalmalB samo jedan ispravak pa nek i druge cure znaju ako već ne znaju.
Dan transfera je nulti dan i on se ne broji !!!!
Ti si imala transfer ovaj tj.u ponedjeljak. 

Znači idući petak ti je 11 dan od transfera!

----------


## Alisa81

> Alisa čekam tvoju betu sutra....sretno do neba


Hvala tiii!! Ne znam hoću li spavati noćas :/

----------


## Alisa81

Kaja i branca, ❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️

----------


## Kaja1976

Baš se zarolalo lijepo majčinstvo iz Makedonije. . .divaaaan osjećaj.
Bilo bi zanimljivo napraviti neku statistiku: koliko rođene djece, koliko čekalica,trudnica. . .koliko uspješnih postupaka od prve,druge. . .
To mi pada na pamet odmah LanaLara. . .
Ma šalim se!
Htjedoh reći da sam ja u menopauzi i koristila sam Cikloprogynova tablete za regulaciju ciklusa.
Sada ide terapija Utrogestanima 2x200 ujutro i navečer,
Estrofem 4xdnevno,
Prolutex injekcije,
Clexane injekcije.   .
Trbuh mi plav i pun kvržica.
Jedva čekam utorak UZV pa mi možda nešto ukinu.
Čekamo friške čekalice da jave lijepe vijesti.

----------


## sushi

joj Kaja...meni ništa nisu ukinuli...a u 11tt sam sad... već sam se navikla na cijelu shemu, ni ne osjetim ju  :Smile:  samo Prolutex lupi po novčaniku svako malo

----------


## branca_i

> Kao prvo cure čestitam, zaista krasan završetak godine 
> Branca i meni su u 7-om dobitnom vratili 3 trodnevna i taj zadnji postupak mi je valjda bio pokušaj očajnika. 
> 
> Sushi razumijemo se u biti, i ja sam se nespretno izrazila misleći da cure znaju koje idu na donaciju kakvi su im hormoni i što u biti trebaju ali evo ti si to lijepo sročila. 
> I dala si mi super informaciju za cycloprogynovu.
> Hvala ti.....


Sara79, ostala si mi u sjećanju da ti je bio 7. postupak i 3 vracena. Ovo mi je bilo vec 2. vracanje po 3. Nadam se da ce mi sve i dalje biti ok i uspjesno kao i tebi.  :Smile:

----------


## Kaja1976

Sushi,zar ne bi trebalo ukinuti Prolutex u 2.tromjesečju?
Sjećam se da mi je proljetos u 1.  pokušaju dr.Lazarevski rekao da to ide prva 3 mjeseca samo. . .mislim i Estrofem.
Već mi ukinuo Decortin i Aspirin u 7.t.t.kad sam prokrvarila bila.
Clexan ću možda ipak morati do kraja jer imam neke naznake trombofilije po njima makar nikad nisam bila kod hematologa (napravila neke krvne pretrage,nešto heterozigot,ma nemam pojma. . .)
Vidjet ćemo...

----------


## sushi

Kaja, da, najavili su mi ukidanje progesteronskih injekcija i estrofema u 12tt. tad bi posteljica (u mom slučaju posteljice) trebala preuzeti regulaciju hormona.
Utrogestan i Clexane će vjerojatno ostati i dalje, koliko sam shvatila preventivno ih produžuju do kraja često. Decortin i Aspirin su mi ukinuti isto rano, oko 6tt, rekli mi da oko primjene kortića nema baš dokaza, pa da prestanem...

----------


## LaraLana

Joj taj aspirin, ljudi misle da je bezazlen jer je u slobodnoj prodaji a mene to baš ljuti. Neka su vam ukinuli i to ste uzimale vjerojatno na 12 sati Aspirin/Clexane. 
Kaja možda ti je baš od njega nastalo krvarenje ako nisu našli drugi uzrok. 

Moja mama u terapiji zbog srca ima Aspirin. Trebala je izvaditi zub i dr je tražio da se konzulitra s kardiologom koliko dana prije i nakon vađenja da ne pije Aspirin jer može uzrokovati krvarenje. 
Znači ne da vidi dal treba prestati već koliko dana ne uzimati. 
Zbilja onda što se u tijelu događa kad se ovo oboje uzima :/

Alisa čekamo lijepe vijesti  :Smile:

----------


## LaraLana

Ovo za kvržice znam da ima nekakva krema za kupiti u ljekarni al ne znam kako se zove, baš kod primjene Clexana, Fraxiparina.
A jel se mora nužno u trbuh pikati? A noge i ruke?

----------


## sara79

Branca naravno da će biti sve ok i uspješno, samo pozitivno dalje  :Smile: 

Kaja gdje si ti nabavljala Cycloprogynovu?

P.S. za cure koje će ponavljati betu npr. Vadite isključivo uvijek u istom laboratoriju a ne jednom privat a drugi put na uputnicu. Nemaju svi iste aparate proizvođače pa vam se može razlikovati ili ne poduplati pa ćete imati sto upitnika iznad glave.

----------


## Kaja1976

Sushi, jedva čekam da ukinu bar jednu vrstu injekcija,taj Prolutex koji je i skup za pop. . .
LaraLana koristim gel Heparin ali unatoč njemu trbuh plav.
Prije sam pikala(muž pika) i u ruke kombinirano,ali tu nemam baš ništa sala za uhvatit pa je izgledalo kao obiteljsko nasilje. . .
Trbuh mi okruglast pa smo sad na njega navalili.
Sara,ja imam još 3 kutije Cikloproginove doma,a nabavila u Skoplju bila.To je strašno jeftino bilo.
Prolutex sami sto tamo kupila ali nije puno jeftiniji nego u Ljekarni Filipović u  Zagrebu.

----------


## Alisa81

Cure, kod mene beta 0...

----------


## LaraLana

> Cure, kod mene beta 0...


Alisa jako mi je žao, šaljem zagrljaj i glavu gore  :Kiss:

----------


## Kaja1976

Jooooooj,Alisa, jako mi je žao.
Znam kakav ti je osjećaj sada kada je friško,šok i nevjerica. . .
Ali ubrzo ćeš se dići i dobiti volju za nove pobjede.
Zaista je velik postotak neuspjelih trudnoća prirodnih i potpomognutih,ali nama koje prolazimo dodatne napore da ostvarimo trudnoće i u konačnici rodimo,a ne samo da smo trudne, svaki neuspjeh nosi dodatni teret( koliko muke,truda, angažmana,novaca,vremena. . .).
Alisa,glavu gore,odboluj,odtuguj i sunce će nakon oblaka sigurno doći.

----------


## branca_i

Alisa81, zao mi je! Ali ne daj da ti to poljulja nadu. Meni je uvijek pomagalo napraviti plan za dalje, da se s tim preukupiram i ne dopustim da skroz potonem. Tesko je i boli, ali samo hrabro nastavi.  :Heart:

----------


## Senka43

> Cure, kod mene beta 0...


Alisa,duso draga,vecina nas na forumu je to prosla.Ne jednom nego vise puta tako da tacno znamo kako se osecas.
Drzi se koliko god tesko i bolno bilo i hrabro u novi postupak❤

----------


## sara79

> Cure, kod mene beta 0...


Alisa žao mi je  :Sad: 
Nemoj da te jedna negativna beta obeshrabri jer kako je Senka to dobro napisala da većina nas tu na forumu je to prošla pa tako da te razumijemo.
Rijetki su ti kojima uspije iz prve i sa savršenim embrijima pa bili oni dvodnevni, trodnevni ili blastociste i nitko ne može objasniti niti znaju zašto nije došlo do implantacije.
Glavu gore i čim mogneš ideš na FET.

----------


## Alisa81

Drage cure, neizmjerno vam hvala na riječima utjehe i potpore. Stvarno se ne možete mjeriti s osobama oko mene, žao im je jasno...ali ne kuže..predivne ste.
 Koliko god svi mi znamo kolike su šanse, kakva je statistika, čovjek se zanese obećavajućim simptomima,  odličnim embrijima i maternicom, hrpom lijekova...da, znam da se svi nadaju da će bingo biti 1.puta, tako i ja...zato nisam svojim očima vjerovala kad sam nalaz vidjela. Oporavit ću se, znam, ići ću po smrzlića....ali nekako još ne vjerujem...

----------


## Iva83

Alisa81,bas mi je zao,glavu gore❤

----------


## sushi

> Drage cure, neizmjerno vam hvala na riječima utjehe i potpore. Stvarno se ne možete mjeriti s osobama oko mene, žao im je jasno...ali ne kuže..predivne ste.
>  Koliko god svi mi znamo kolike su šanse, kakva je statistika, čovjek se zanese obećavajućim simptomima,  odličnim embrijima i maternicom, hrpom lijekova...da, znam da se svi nadaju da će bingo biti 1.puta, tako i ja...zato nisam svojim očima vjerovala kad sam nalaz vidjela. Oporavit ću se, znam, ići ću po smrzlića....ali nekako još ne vjerujem...



Alisa  :Heart:  smrzlići su tu...a iz fet-a su i nešto veće šanse... grlim te

----------


## Tomoe

Alisa ❤️❤️❤️❤️

----------


## LF2

Branca, čestitam ♥️
I nama je uspjelo u 8 IVF-u.

----------


## DalmaIB

Joj kako sam se razveselila Branca i Kaja zbog vas. Taman pomislila vidi kako je lipo krenilo pa me rastuži Alisa.
Baš mi je žao  :Sad:  al ne predaji se. Odžali svoje pa u novu borbu. Ništa nam drugo ne preostaje nego borit se dok ne dođemo do cilja.  :Heart: 

Branca i Kaja čestitam od  :Heart: 

Sara, znala sam da se nešto broji kao nulti dan al nisam se mogla sjetit jel dan aspiracije il dan transfera il oboje...a sestra mi u nakon transfera rekla za dva tjedna test, danas vam je prvi dan pa me i ona zbunila. Al ok. Sad znam  :Smile: 
Petak, 11.dnt idem vadit betu. Držite  :fige:

----------


## Tomoe

Kad se ide drugi put na ivf, dali je i dalje ista cijena od 2.177€ ili ima neki popust?  :Grin:  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## Kaja1976

Dalma,sretno s betom!!!
Tomoe,ja sam išla nakon 6 mj.ali preporučuju nakon 2 ili 3 mjeseca isto.
Cijena za FET je manja bila za par stotina eura meni,ne znam skroz točno.

----------


## branca_i

Cure, hvala vam od ❤. Samo nek nastavi i dalje sve kako treba.
DalmalB, drzim fige za petak!!!  :fige:  :fige:

----------


## mala85

Cure u kojem vremenskom razmaku ste si davale clexan i prolutex? Ja u 17h Prolutex a u 21h Clexan, jel to ok? I gdje ste se pikale?

----------


## Bambina1

Alisa zao mi je. Znam kako ti je. 
Mala, koliko znam ne postoji vremenski razmak Prolutexa i Clexana. Ja prvo pikam u ruku u 20 sat, a drugo u trbuh u 21 sat. Glavno je da je razmak s aspirinom

----------


## Lucy10

Mala85 Ja Prolutex isto u 17 a Clexane u 11.30 pošto svaki drugi dan moram i Aspirin uzeti, a između Aspirina i Clexana 
mora proći 12 sati, onda mi to nije prekasno da ostanem budna do 23.30.
Ja u trbuh dajem sebi obe. Ako uskoro ne bude mesta, preći ću na ruku sa Clexanom.

----------


## Kaja1976

Ja pikam popodne oko 18 h i Prolutex i Clexane,oba u trbuh koji mi je nakon 3 mjeseca plav i bolan.
Nije lako. . .

----------


## mala85

> Alisa zao mi je. Znam kako ti je. 
> Mala, koliko znam ne postoji vremenski razmak Prolutexa i Clexana. Ja prvo pikam u ruku u 20 sat, a drugo u trbuh u 21 sat. Glavno je da je razmak s aspirinom


Dali si mijenjala strane? Npr. Danas lijevo Clexan, desno Prolutex a sutra obrnuto?

----------


## Bambina1

Cure, malo ste me zbedirale s ovim pokusajima. Mislite samo na pokusaje u Skopju ili opcenito i s Rh? Nama je ovo ukupno 4. put, a samo iz Skopja 3. Mora biti dobitan..

----------


## Bambina1

Mala, da. Pogotovo Prolutex me ubije..

----------


## Bambina1

Prolutex u ruku s mijenjanjem strane, a Clexane u trbuh

----------


## LaraLana

> Kad se ide drugi put na ivf, dali je i dalje ista cijena od 2.177€ ili ima neki popust?


Tomoe da bilo je nekad i popusta. Sjećam se davno dok sam tek otkrila Sistinu s drugog foruma da su cure pisale ako prvi pokušaj ne uspije da za drugi daju popust.
E sad dal je to još tako ne bi znala al ti mogu reći da pitaš otvoreno, netrebaš se ustručavati. Može može, ne može ne može nema ljutnje.

Ja kad sam išla stimulirani ivf je bio 1650 eura. Zašto su toliko digli cijene ne znam al nije fer. Imali su i polustimulirani ivf i on je nešto jeftiniji. Pitaj dr kad opet možeš u stimulaciju jer tijelo treba odmoriti. 
Sad jedino možeš u prirodni ivf, mislim odmah sad ovaj ciklus.

----------


## LaraLana

> Cure, malo ste me zbedirale s ovim pokusajima. Mislite samo na pokusaje u Skopju ili opcenito i s Rh? Nama je ovo ukupno 4. put, a samo iz Skopja 3. Mora biti dobitan..


Bambina i ja kažem da mora biti dobitan, vrijeme je  :fige: 
Kako si inače, kako se osjećaš? Ti si isto u pon.prošli imala transfer? Trodnevni?
Ne mogu sve upratiti:/

----------


## sushi

> Cure u kojem vremenskom razmaku ste si davale clexan i prolutex? Ja u 17h Prolutex a u 21h Clexan, jel to ok? I gdje ste se pikale?



meni su u klinici rekli da ih mogu pikati istovremeno i tako i radim, u 22h prije spavanja, samo obavezno izmjenjujem strane na trbuhu!

aspirin sam zato uzimala ujutro u 10h, samo za njega je bitan razmak 12h do clexana jer oba razrjeđuju krv...

cure, pogledajte si videe na YouTubeu o davanju clexanea - treba utopliti u rukama injekciju nakon što se izvadi iz frižidera (kad je hladna tekućina više boli), uputno je ohladiti mjesto uboda kockom leda nakon pikanja i kažu da je najvažnije da bi se izbjegle masnice istisnuti nakon tekućine sav onaj zrak koji ostane na kraju u šprici...navodno upravo tome i služi - ako se pika u trbuh (ne na druga mjesta)

----------


## sushi

> Cure, malo ste me zbedirale s ovim pokusajima. Mislite samo na pokusaje u Skopju ili opcenito i s Rh? Nama je ovo ukupno 4. put, a samo iz Skopja 3. Mora biti dobitan..


hej Bambina, nemoj se bedirati...nekome uspije prije, nekom poslije, ali bitno je imati na umu da je s donacijom puno puno veća šansa po jednom postupku nego u prosječnom ivf postupku  :Smile: 

nama je nekim čudom u MK uspjelo iz prve, a vidim po forumu da ima još tih iskustava...a bili smo spremni mentalno na više odlazaka zbog viših godina mm i blago rečeno ne baš bajnog spermiograma na dan oplodnje u Sistini...pa si ti misli... a opet, ima parova kojima sve štima, pa ne uspije... zato je najbolje što možeš - misliti pozitivno, nemoj se opterećivati drugima, svatko od nas ima svoj put. 
kaže mi mm da me svemir nagradio nakon 10 godina čekanja trudnoće, a ja si mislim da smo svi mi igračke velike igre slučajnosti, pa kako koga u nekom trenu pikne... zato pozitivne misli, to je važno  :Smile:

----------


## mala85

Meni u ljekarnoj rekli da Clexane i Prolutex držim na sobnoj temperaturi ne u frižideru. I sad imam jedno meni jako bitno pitanje, dali se koja od vas probudila usred noći doslovno mokra, da se morala presvući?

----------


## Bambina1

Laralana, da imala sam prosli ponedjeljak i vraceni su 5- dnevni. Ne osjecam se nista posebno, grudi me bole, i imam dolje pristisak pa idem stalno na wc..
Mala, ja koji put imam napad vrucine, ali nista novo zbog moje dijagnoze-predmenopauze.
Vidjeti cemo, drzite nam fige

----------


## mala85

> Laralana, da imala sam prosli ponedjeljak i vraceni su 5- dnevni. Ne osjecam se nista posebno, grudi me bole, i imam dolje pristisak pa idem stalno na wc..
> Mala, ja koji put imam napad vrucine, ali nista novo zbog moje dijagnoze-predmenopauze.
> Vidjeti cemo, drzite nam fige


Napade vrucine imam i ja, u menopauzi sam od 2016. Ne mislim na te napadaje vrucine nego usred noći oko 2/3 ujutro dali se koja od vas probudila mokra, doslovno mokra da se morala presvuci?

----------


## Senka43

Mala85,ja nikad Clexan i Prolutex nisam drzala u frizideru nego na sobnoj temperaturi.Sto se znojenja tice ja sam se u prethodnom postupku morala da osisam jer sam se nocu budila sva mokra od znoja a kosa mi bila ko da sam sad ispod tuša.To je od enormne kolicine hormona koje unosimo terapijom.Evo sad nista.Ne znojim se gotovo uopste.
Cure,htela sam da vam kazem da sam danas bila na ultrazvuku.Beba koja vise,nazalost,ne dise je bio decak a ova koja se razvija kako treba i u skladu je sa nedeljama trudnoce je devojcica.Suze su mi krenule kad sam smogla snage da pogledam na ekranu kako se pomera dusa mala.
Zelim da kazem curama kojima nije uspeo postupak da se ne predaju.Moje se srce se raspalo od tuge posle onakve dijagnoze a danas placem od srece kad sam ugledala tu malu princezu koja raste u meni.Navijam za sve vas i zelim vosoke bete i uspesne postupke❤

----------


## mala85

Cure ako je 4 dan transfer jel to onda dobro? 
LaraLana imam dojam da se ti u to razumiješ.

----------


## Iva83

Senka43,nemoze nitko ni zamisliti kroz sve sto si prosla,al ostala je prineza koja se izborila,drzi se zbog nje,saljem ti veeliki zagrljaj ❤

----------


## Senka43

Iva83,❤❤

----------


## LaraLana

> Cure ako je 4 dan transfer jel to onda dobro? 
> LaraLana imam dojam da se ti u to razumiješ.


Mala ako je morula na 4 dan onda je sasvim u redu da bude transfer. Pitaj naravno kakva je morula jer može biti lošija s manje stanica i fragmentirana i dobra bez fragmentacija. Isto kao što tako i blastica na peti dan može biti. Dobra, savršena i lošija.
Pitaj zašto se ide na tranafer 4 dan.
Jesi ti u Sistini već? Sretno  :Smile:

----------


## LaraLana

> Mala85,ja nikad Clexan i Prolutex nisam drzala u frizideru nego na sobnoj temperaturi.Sto se znojenja tice ja sam se u prethodnom postupku morala da osisam jer sam se nocu budila sva mokra od znoja a kosa mi bila ko da sam sad ispod tuša.To je od enormne kolicine hormona koje unosimo terapijom.Evo sad nista.Ne znojim se gotovo uopste.
> Cure,htela sam da vam kazem da sam danas bila na ultrazvuku.Beba koja vise,nazalost,ne dise je bio decak a ova koja se razvija kako treba i u skladu je sa nedeljama trudnoce je devojcica.Suze su mi krenule kad sam smogla snage da pogledam na ekranu kako se pomera dusa mala.
> Zelim da kazem curama kojima nije uspeo postupak da se ne predaju.Moje se srce se raspalo od tuge posle onakve dijagnoze a danas placem od srece kad sam ugledala tu malu princezu koja raste u meni.Navijam za sve vas i zelim vosoke bete i uspesne postupke❤


Senka za tebe i tvoju djevojčicu jer ste veliki borci  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## mala85

> Mala ako je morula na 4 dan onda je sasvim u redu da bude transfer. Pitaj naravno kakva je morula jer može biti lošija s manje stanica i fragmentirana i dobra bez fragmentacija. Isto kao što tako i blastica na peti dan može biti. Dobra, savršena i lošija.
> Pitaj zašto se ide na tranafer 4 dan.
> Jesi ti u Sistini već? Sretno


Sad sam guglala i vidim da je to zapravo 3 dan jer prvi računaju kao nulti dan, znači da idem na embrio transfer, sad sam malo razočarana....

----------


## LaraLana

> Sad sam guglala i vidim da je to zapravo 3 dan jer prvi računaju kao nulti dan, znači da idem na embrio transfer, sad sam malo razočarana....


To je dan oplodnje i on se ne broji, znači nulti dan kao i transfer što je nulti dan.
A zašto si razočarana?

----------


## mala85

> To je dan oplodnje i on se ne broji, znači nulti dan kao i transfer što je nulti dan.
> A zašto si razočarana?


Sve što sam čitala uspjevalo je kad je bila blastica a ovo sa embrijem nije.. znači nece ni meni...

----------


## DalmaIB

> Sve što sam čitala uspjevalo je kad je bila blastica a ovo sa embrijem nije.. znači nece ni meni...


Joj mala nemoj tako razmišljat.
Pa, ako nisan falila, a mislin da nisan, baš je LaraLana u oba dobitna imala il dvodnevne ili trodnevne.
Ne mora to ništa značit.
Ni fantastične blastociste ne garantiraju uspjeh.
Isto tako trodnevni embrij ne znači automatski neuspjeh. Puno tu faktora utječe. 
Glavu gore, misli pozitivno.
Bit će sve dobro  :Heart:

----------


## mala85

> Joj mala nemoj tako razmišljat.
> Pa, ako nisan falila, a mislin da nisan, baš je LaraLana u oba dobitna imala il dvodnevne ili trodnevne.
> Ne mora to ništa značit.
> Ni fantastične blastociste ne garantiraju uspjeh.
> Isto tako trodnevni embrij ne znači automatski neuspjeh. Puno tu faktora utječe. 
> Glavu gore, misli pozitivno.
> Bit će sve dobro


Da ali LaraLana nije u menopauzi bila i ona je išla sa svojim JS, znači da je s njom bilo sve u redu a ja od 2016 u menopauzi. AMH 0,01

----------


## DalmaIB

> Da ali LaraLana nije u menopauzi bila i ona je išla sa svojim JS, znači da je s njom bilo sve u redu a ja od 2016 u menopauzi. AMH 0,01


AMH je totalno nebitan kada ideš na donaciju.
Iskreno nisam upratila o kojoj je donaciji riječ jajne stanice ili embriji. Al u svakom slučaju nisu od nekoga tko je u menopauzi. 
A dr.znaju što rade, znaju tvoje stanje i po tom su i radili sve pripreme i propisali ti terapiju.
I opet, ponavljam, može sve biti super i po ps-u pa da ne uspije. A može sve biti vuci potegni pa da sve prođe bez ikakvog problema.
Joj molim te probaj odagnati te negativne misli.
U ovom svemu moramo ići dan po dan, korak po korak.

----------


## LaraLana

Mala, DalmalB ti je sve napisala lijepo i sve stoji pa da ne ponavljam sad i ja.
Olabavi malo, što si više negativna i nevjeruješ ulaziš u začarani krug i samo sebi štetu radiš.
Nemoj više čitati molim te.

Moji hormoni uopće nisu bili baš neki, ali dovoljno dobri da mogu u postupak i da sam dobila lijepe "dvodnevne embrije " oba puta.
Ali toliko sam bila pozitivna i vjerujem da je bilo ovdje na forumu da ne vjeruju dvodnevnim embrijima i mom niskom AMH.
Istina nisam puno dobivala js al valjda se poklopilo sve, a puno faktora se mora poklopiti. Najvažniji je dobar embrij, endometrij mi je isto uvijek bio jako dobar pa vjerojatno i to igra ulogu.

----------


## mala85

> Mala, DalmalB ti je sve napisala lijepo i sve stoji pa da ne ponavljam sad i ja.
> Olabavi malo, što si više negativna i nevjeruješ ulaziš u začarani krug i samo sebi štetu radiš.
> Nemoj više čitati molim te.
> 
> Moji hormoni uopće nisu bili baš neki, ali dovoljno dobri da mogu u postupak i da sam dobila lijepe "dvodnevne embrije " oba puta.
> Ali toliko sam bila pozitivna i vjerujem da je bilo ovdje na forumu da ne vjeruju dvodnevnim embrijima i mom niskom AMH.
> Istina nisam puno dobivala js al valjda se poklopilo sve, a puno faktora se mora poklopiti. Najvažniji je dobar embrij, endometrij mi je isto uvijek bio jako dobar pa vjerojatno i to igra ulogu.


U pravu ste i muž mi je rekao da prestanem više citati, skroz se bacila u depru nepotrebno. 
Nadam se da će sve biti dobro... javim vam sve. Za 2 dana imam transfer.

----------


## Senka43

LaraLana,hvala ti puno❤

----------


## LaraLana

Lucy i Bambina jel radite test i idete betu vaditi?
DalmalB je napisala kad će.

----------


## Lucy10

Ja neću ništa raditi pre pon.
Znam da može i ranije, al tako su rekli, pa nek bude.
DalmaIB, držimo fige tebi!

----------


## mala85

Dali je koja od vas imala grčeve/bolove u trbuhu slični menstrualnim drčevima od Prolutexa ili Clexana? Transfer još nisam imala. Jutro se probudila i cijelo vrijeme me probada i boli.

----------


## DalmaIB

> Dali je koja od vas imala grčeve/bolove u trbuhu slični menstrualnim drčevima od Prolutexa ili Clexana? Transfer još nisam imala. Jutro se probudila i cijelo vrijeme me probada i boli.


Ja nisam koristila ni Prolutex ni Clexan, ali mene livi jajnik žica od 5.dana ciklusa....valjda kako su folikuli rasli, ali me nastavilo žicati, probadati i nakon punkcije i nakon transfera. A sve je bilo ok. Sad me isto zna tu i tamo žicnuti, manje nego prvih dana iza transfera al osjetim tu i tamo... Kod mene nije to bilo ništa strašno ni baš bolno, ali osjetila bih..kao prije kad bi prirodna ovulacija bila (iako tada bi me znalo baš sasić da bih se na tren zgrčila)....mislin da je to sve utjecaj hormona i promjena koje su se izdogađale u nama.

----------


## mala85

Jel nekome od vas receno da dode sa punim mjehurom? Meni nitko ništa nije rekao a ovdje sam pročitala da se treba doći sa punim mjehurom?

----------


## branca_i

> Jel nekome od vas receno da dode sa punim mjehurom? Meni nitko ništa nije rekao a ovdje sam pročitala da se treba doći sa punim mjehurom?


Mala85, da moras na transfer doci s punim mjehurom. Vjerojatno su ti zaboravili reci. I utrogestane popij, nemoj ih vaginalno stavljat ujutro prije klinike. Sretno na transferu!  :Smile:

----------


## mala85

> Mala85, da moras na transfer doci s punim mjehurom. Vjerojatno su ti zaboravili reci. I utrogestane popij, nemoj ih vaginalno stavljat ujutro prije klinike. Sretno na transferu!


Hvalaaaa

----------


## Lucy10

@mala85
Moj ti je savet, ako rano ujutru imaš transfer da utrogestan popiješ kad završiš sa transferom. Ja sam od njega bila takva koma kad sam ga popila, spavala sam 2 sata. I sestra mi je tako rekla, popiti posle. 
Ako ne možeš da izdržiš da dugo ne ideš na wc, vodu možeš da popiješ i kad dođeš na kliniku, dok čekaš,dovoljno je oko pola litre.
Puno sreće!

----------


## Alisa81

Sretno svim curama s betama i transferima ❤️❤️
Imam pitanja - u kojem se roku vama javi doktor kad ima pošaljete rezultate testa? Jeste li prestali odmah sa svom terapijom nakon negativnog rezultata?

----------


## Iva83

mala85,sreetno ..Alisa81 u kratkom roku se javi dr,tj.kad ima vremena,ja sam prosli put odmah prestala sa terapijom,tako mi je rekao

----------


## sushi

> @mala85
> Moj ti je savet, ako rano ujutru imaš transfer da utrogestan popiješ kad završiš sa transferom. Ja sam od njega bila takva koma kad sam ga popila, spavala sam 2 sata. I sestra mi je tako rekla, popiti posle. 
> Ako ne možeš da izdržiš da dugo ne ideš na wc, vodu možeš da popiješ i kad dođeš na kliniku, dok čekaš,dovoljno je oko pola litre.
> Puno sreće!



i ja sam popila bočicu vode u klinici, dok sam čekala transfer i bilo je ok. transfer mi je bio tek oko 11h, pa ne bih mogla toliko izdržati, ujutro sam normalno išla na wc. nakon transfera još 1h ležiš, tek onda ideš na wc...

----------


## mala85

Transfer prošao, utrogestan sam trebala popit ujutro u 5h i u 17h, tako sam si ja odredila zbog posla ali ga ja nisam popila jer smo se krivo sporazumili, ja shvatila da cu kod njih dobiti za popit. Tako da imam taj propust i 3 puta sam pitala dali su sigurni da te vaginalete trebam popit? Bilo mi to cudno. Hvala svima...

----------


## LaraLana

> Transfer prošao, utrogestan sam trebala popit ujutro u 5h i u 17h, tako sam si ja odredila zbog posla ali ga ja nisam popila jer smo se krivo sporazumili, ja shvatila da cu kod njih dobiti za popit. Tako da imam taj propust i 3 puta sam pitala dali su sigurni da te vaginalete trebam popit? Bilo mi to cudno. Hvala svima...


Mala najbolje da za bilo kakve nejasnoće da kontaktiraš dr ili direktno odjel u Sistini.

----------


## LaraLana

Što se tiče transfera i nalijevanja te vode.
Uopće vam nije potrebno toliko. Dovoljno je da kad dođete tamo u Sistinu popit jedno 3 dcl vode. Pa nije nam kapacitet mjehura za pol litre baš. 
Dovoljno mu je bar malo da vidi najbolje mjesto gdje će ostaviti embrij!
A kad dođete u sobu tražite slobodno da piškite, sestra će doći i to ćete obaviti u krevetu, smijete se pomjereti slobodno. Pa u drugim klinika vani su uveli ležaje na trbuhu i to po 15 min max pol sata.

Ja sam u svakom transferu tražila nakon da piškim, pa samo gore kasnije mogu napraviti kad me krene mjehur boliti i nikad se isprazniti. Grozan osjećaj.

P.S. u prvom dobitnom sam čak bila praznog mjehura jer nisam mogla izdržati pa su rekli bolje piškiti već da se grčim pa eto toliko da znate.

----------


## mala85

A ja se grčila cijelo vrijeme i trpila i to jedva izdržala... baš sam budala. Meni rekli da navecer vec mogu vaginalno stavit utrogestan, jesi i vama tako rekli?

----------


## DalmaIB

Moj mjehur je hvala Bogu istreniran (radim u školi) pa sam ja bez problema izdržala dok sam se vratila u hotel hahaha. A pitala me sestra odmah iza transfera piški li mi se i da zovem ako bude trebalo da se ne patim.
Al da, meni su i ta embriologinja (nije aneta, nema naočale) i Boban rekli dvi čaše vode da su dovoljne. 

Što se utrogestan na dan transfera tiče, ja sam ga popila ujutro prije 9 i zamanta me tek oko podne. Navečer sam bila na aerodromu pa mi je bilo jednostavnije ga popiti (al može odmah vaginalno) i tada me smanta u roku od 15-20 min. Let od ZG do ST sam u propelerašu odspavala ko beba, probudilo me kad je avion dotakao tlo hahah
Inače iman jako lagan san i svaku promjenu visine osjetim...tada ništa

----------


## LaraLana

> A ja se grčila cijelo vrijeme i trpila i to jedva izdržala... baš sam budala. Meni rekli da navecer vec mogu vaginalno stavit utrogestan, jesi i vama tako rekli?


Ne brini se. U redu je to za navečer, svi stavljamo navečer. Ja u drugom postupku a u prvom sam Crinone gel koristila i on se stavlja jedino navečer, manje zafrkancije.  
Ne znam zašto su ga izbacili.
A utrogestan bez problema možeš piti ako ti ne smeta. 
Možda čak i Duphaston tablete. 
Vidi i pitaj dr sve što te muči i zanima.

----------


## mala85

Dali je nekome od vas Boban rekao kao meni npr. da su mi stavili 2 dobra embrija i kako je ostalo 3 ali da nisu tako dobre kvalitete i pitao me dali ih želim zamrznit? Mene sad pati ovo sto nisu dobre kvalitete... cemu onda zamrzavanje?

----------


## Kaja1976

Ako su lošiji mogu loše reagirati na kriopohranu pa se unište kod odmrzavanja,ali bolje išta nego ništa. . .
Nekad uspije i sa lošijima,a nekad ne uspije ni sa savršenima.

----------


## LaraLana

DalmalB kakva je beta?

----------


## Argente

> Dali je nekome od vas Boban rekao kao meni npr. da su mi stavili 2 dobra embrija i kako je ostalo 3 ali da nisu tako dobre kvalitete i pitao me dali ih želim zamrznit? Mene sad pati ovo sto nisu dobre kvalitete... cemu onda zamrzavanje?


Ja bih isto smrznula, sjećam se da je jedan dr bio jednoj forumašici davno rekao da i "prazna puška ponekad opali" :D
Pitao te vjerojatno jer plaćaš...

----------


## mala85

Ne placam, rekla sam da zamrznu. E sad drage žene nešto me zanima,  poslije transfera mi malo pa malo iscuri ko voda na dnevni uložak (nije utrogestan) dali se još kojoj tako šta događalo?

----------


## DalmaIB

> DalmalB kakva je beta?


Nisam stigla danas izvaditi. Ništa ne pitaj...
Sutra ću ili u ponedjeljak. Još kombiniram jer ipak moran do ST potegnuti.

Mala, meni je nakon transfera znalo na dnevnom biti mrvicu tamnijeg traga, ne mogu reć ni voda ni iscjedak...vjerovatno malo sukrvice il nešto. To dan nakon transfera. A sad redovito utrogestan ajme.

----------


## mala85

I još jedno pitanje imam, dali ste išle radit odmah poslije npr. 3 dana poslije transfera?

----------


## DalmaIB

> I još jedno pitanje imam, dali ste išle radit odmah poslije npr. 3 dana poslije transfera?


Da. Ponediljak transfer, srida na poslu.

----------


## LaraLana

> I još jedno pitanje imam, dali ste išle radit odmah poslije npr. 3 dana poslije transfera?


Da, odmah sam išla raditi a kako je ljeto bilo vozila sam čak i biciklo. 
Što se tiče preostalih embrija neka si rekla da zamrznu.
Jedino je još bila eventualno opcija da ih se pusti do petog dana da vide dal će doći do blastica i kakvih. Al sve to njih košta pa možda zato nisu nudili kao opciju jer im to ne plaćaš i ne plaćaš zamrzavanje.

----------


## mala85

Jel itko imao grčeve svaki dan kao mensgrualni grčevi i to od 2 dana korištenja utrogestana i prolutexa? Mene skroz ti grčevi pate.

----------


## LaraLana

> Jel itko imao grčeve svaki dan kao mensgrualni grčevi i to od 2 dana korištenja utrogestana i prolutexa? Mene skroz ti grčevi pate.


Ja sam imala menstrualne bolove do 12 tt.
Ne bi to nazvala baš grčevi, to se ipak razlikuje.

----------


## mala85

Onda se necu zamarati s time, vjerojatno je to onda normalno. Hvala ti

----------


## branca_i

Drage moje, danas sam primjetila smeđi trag i otisla na hitnu gdje su mi rekli da vise nema otkucaja srca i da je plod premalen. Danas mi je 8 tt i na zadnjem uzv prije 10ak dana bilo je sve ok. Dr je predlozio prekid tabletama. Kako imam zakazan uzv ovaj utorak pricekat cu jos 2 dana da mi moja doktorica potvrdi. Ovo je prestrasno i ne mogu vjerovati...nakon toliko boli i muke docekamo malo srece i sad opet uzasssss.....

----------


## DalmaIB

Moja beta manja od 1,2 tako da... dva ciklusa pauza i idem u nove pobjede...kraj prvog, početak drugog miseca. 2022.je moja godina  :Wink:

----------


## Senka43

> Drage moje, danas sam primjetila smeđi trag i otisla na hitnu gdje su mi rekli da vise nema otkucaja srca i da je plod premalen. Danas mi je 8 tt i na zadnjem uzv prije 10ak dana bilo je sve ok. Dr je predlozio prekid tabletama. Kako imam zakazan uzv ovaj utorak pricekat cu jos 2 dana da mi moja doktorica potvrdi. Ovo je prestrasno i ne mogu vjerovati...nakon toliko boli i muke docekamo malo srece i sad opet uzasssss.....


Jjaaaoooo Branca,suze su mi krenule od tuge jer mi je poznat taj osecaj...Nema tu reci koje mogu da utese...

----------


## Senka43

> Moja beta manja od 1,2 tako da... dva ciklusa pauza i idem u nove pobjede...kraj prvog, početak drugog miseca. 2022.je moja godina


Dalma,zao mi je sto ovaj pokusaj nije uspeo.Odmori telo i mozak pa u naredni pokusaj❤

----------


## Lucy10

Dalma, žao mi je jako. Ali, ti mi deluješ kao neko ko je jako uporan i pun pozitive, tako da sledeći pokušaj je dobitni.

----------


## Lucy10

Branka❤️

----------


## Kaja1976

Branca,srce mi se para,šta sve žene ne propate,neke,to nema objašnjenja.
Žao mi je steašno.
Moram i sama reći da sam pretužna ,uplakana i sama jutros došla s kiretaže.
Rekoh,neću pisati da ne rušim moral ostalima. . .ali sada, eto,ista sudbina.
Ja 3 mj.trudnoće bila.

----------


## Kaja1976

Dalma,teško mi je zbog tebe isto,toliko veselja i nade i sve pljuć! 
A šta reći osim,idemo dalje?!

----------


## branca_i

Ajmeeee Kaja1976, pa sto je ovo! Grozota! Kako mi je zao, prestrasno.....
DalmalB, drzi se...

----------


## LaraLana

Joj cure pa ja ne mogu ovo da čitam što pišete, pa to je prestrašno! Očajna sam i baš ste me rasplakala  :Crying or Very sad: 

Branca da, pričekaj ta 2 dana pa možda i samo krene, drž mi se draga.

Kaja dušo draga što god da napišem neće biti utješno. Pa što je se to dogodila sad nakon 12 tt?

----------


## LaraLana

> Moja beta manja od 1,2 tako da... dva ciklusa pauza i idem u nove pobjede...kraj prvog, početak drugog miseca. 2022.je moja godina


Žao mi je Dalmal al nema druge već u nove pobjede!

----------


## mala85

Branca, Kaja i Dalma držite se... žao mi je jako, nemam rijeci stvarno.

----------


## Kaja1976

Toliko mi teško,plačem od utorka kad sam saznala,došla na UZV kad doktor i sestre umukli,tišina. . .i kaže nema više otkucaja,samo vidi cistu na pupkovini od 1cm otprilike,malo manje.
Kaže da je to već više dana.
Nisam ništa bila osjetila,osim što sam se bila uzrujala nešto vezano za posao,makar sam na bolovanju. . .
Nisam nikad čula za takav slučaj,ne zna dr.a možda onaj PHD nešto otkrije.
Ovo me pokosilo.   .nemam perspektivu jer imam previše god.već sada. .  A to sve traje,postupci. . .

----------


## Senka43

> Toliko mi teško,plačem od utorka kad sam saznala,došla na UZV kad doktor i sestre umukli,tišina. . .i kaže nema više otkucaja,samo vidi cistu na pupkovini od 1cm otprilike,malo manje.
> Kaže da je to već više dana.
> Nisam ništa bila osjetila,osim što sam se bila uzrujala nešto vezano za posao,makar sam na bolovanju. . .
> Nisam nikad čula za takav slučaj,ne zna dr.a možda onaj PHD nešto otkrije.
> Ovo me pokosilo.   .nemam perspektivu jer imam previše god.već sada. .  A to sve traje,postupci. . .


Kaja draga,ja sam pre neku sedmicu ispricala sta mi se sve desilo a pri tom sam puno toga precutala jer nisam htela da ikog povredim ovde jer se svi nadaju i cekaju pozitivan rezultat.Tesko da coveku srce pukne od tuge sta nam se desava.
A to za godine eto meni je sad vec 46 i usla sam u peti mesec sa ovom bebom koja dise.Nemoj da te godine obeshrabruju molim te❤

----------


## Iva83

Drage moje bas mi je zao i rasplakala sam se,sto se to opet dogadja..Branca,Kaja,Dalma,drzite se ,jer nemam sad rijeci koji bi vas utjesile ❤

----------


## DalmaIB

Ja ne vjerujem što čitam.
Branca, Kaja, ne mogu niti zamislit kako vam je. Ne znam što reći, svaka riječ je suvišna.  :Heart:   :Heart: 

Hvala svim curama što ste tu uz nas. Hvala na riječima utjehe i potpore.  :Heart:

----------


## LaraLana

Čekamo Lucy i Bambinu da prekinu ovo loše vrijeme i niz!

----------


## Kaja1976

Nekako sam mislila da sa don.jaj.st.uspijeva,a ja već dvaput trudna i dvaput pakao prolazim kad bude pobačaj.
Bolje da ni nisam bila trudna,puno manja bol.
Bili su blizanci sad 2.put,pa šok kad sam prokrvarila u 7.tjednu,jedan otišao,drugi srce kucalo,sve super. . .
I bez nekih znakova lošega u 13.tjednu embriju nema srčane funkcije.
Draga Senka,dušo,čuvaj sebe i bebu,samo naprijed.
Nažalost,ja sam još starija od tebe,a muž viš neće čut. . .njemu je isto teško jako,sve nam se srušilo.
Sretno curkama što čekaju betu,ostalima koje su trudne i mamama koje su sretno rodile iz Sistine.
Sretno i onima koje idu dalje. . .ne znam hoću li.
Volim vas sve

----------


## LaraLana

Jojj Kaja grlimo te  :grouphug:

----------


## branca_i

Kaja1976, skroz te razumijem. I sama za koji dan punim 42. Jedino sto ja idem s donorskim sjemenom, a bojim se da je vrijeme mozda i za donorske jajne stanice. Imam jos 2 zamrznuta embrija. Ne mogu niti razmisljat sad o tome i uopce o daljnjem ivf-u.
A moj suprug je digao ruke od postupaka nakon 1. pokusaja u Mk. Umorile su ga 2 operacije i 4 ivf-a u RH. Ova zadnja 3 postupka u Mk sam prosla sama, kao i sve posli. Uzasno je tesko....

----------


## LaraLana

Branca samo hrabro dalje po svoja 2 embrija  :Heart:

----------


## LF2

Cure, Kaja, znam da je teško i nitko tko nije prošao ne može razumjeti, ali molim vas čuvajte vaše zdravlje. Čuvajte vaše najmilije, teško je to, za nas, za naš odnos sa partnerima, teško je.

----------


## Medo2711

Cure moje jako mi je zao.Znam sto prolazite.Jer sam i sama prosla nazalost to.Trebat ce vremena da emocije sijednu nazalost.Sad izbacite svu tugu iz sebe,govorim iz nekog iskustva.Jako sam tuzna zbog vas.Saljem vam zagrljaj ❤

----------


## Kaja1976

Da,odtugovati treba,vrijeme curi. . .
Cure koje ste išle sa doniranim jaj.stanicama,jel ima veze što donorica nije bila moja krvna grupa?
Jesu vaše imale istu krvnu grupu?

----------


## Senka43

Kaja,nema veze.Ni ova sad sto smo od nje dobili jc nije bila ista krvna grupa kao ja

----------


## ERA

Branca, uzasno mi je zao. Citam tvoje postove i ne mogu vjerovati, još sam neki dan muzu rekla kako je "jednoj super curi s foruma upalilo u Makedoniji". 
Uzmi si vremena, skupi snage i polako dalje. Maleni te još čekaju u Makedoniji.
Kajo1976, nemam riječi, 13.tjedan, toliko borbe... Cure drzite se, pratimo vas iz prikrajka i radujemo se Vasim uspjesima

----------


## Kaja1976

Cure,hvala svima na podršci,utjesi,savjetima. . .
Senka draga,do kraja sretno,Branca,u novom transferu bingo,Medo,Iva,Mala,LF.   .Sigurno još puno cura koje prate,hvala i sretno!!!

----------


## Afrodita06

Cure tako mi je žao zbog svih vas.
Nisam mogla vjerovati kad sam čitala.

Nadam se da ćete pronaći snage za prebroditi ovo i za slijedeće postupke koji će biti uspješni.

----------


## Senka43

Hvala Kaja.Kad se sve malo slegne,snaga za dalje ce doci sama od sebe veruj mi❤

----------


## branca_i

Cure, sve do ti jedna, hvala vam na rijecima utjehe...potpisujem sve sto je i Kaja rekla. Ne mogu vjerovati da smo isti dan objavile i sretnu i onda ovu groznu vijest. 
Svakih 5 minuta kad se sjetim sto se događa zeludac mi se okrene, mucnina krene, jednostavno ne mogu vjerovati. Jedan tren si u oblacima, najsretniji na svijetu i trudan, i obozavas tu malu mrvicu, a onda u drugom trenu, samo u jednom trenu, sve nestane....horor....A to jutro sam citala o 8 tjednu trudnoce i razmisljala kako je moja beba sad mala malina.... :Sad: 
Era draga, uvik nađes prave riječi, hvala ti za svaku.... :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## LF2

> Da,odtugovati treba,vrijeme curi. . .
> Cure koje ste išle sa doniranim jaj.stanicama,jel ima veze što donorica nije bila moja krvna grupa?
> Jesu vaše imale istu krvnu grupu?


Nije ni naša imala moju krvnu grupu.

----------


## mala85

Žao mi je zbog svih.. držite se i probajte svakako ponovo, nemojte odustati.
Žene drage jel kojoj od vas tijelo podrhtavalo? Meni kao da se noge tresu, neku slabost osjecam.

----------


## Senka43

Drage Branca i Kaja,samo onaj ko je svoju bebicu video na UZ i potom mu se desi strahota,moze da zna koja je to unutrasnja bol.Neopisiva.Vama dvema hocu da kazem da ima od goreg gore.Zamislite kad sam ja u 16.nedelji trudnoce potpisala papir da se bebi zaustavi srce jer mu nema zivota.Mozda zvuci bezveze al nek vam za utehu bude da je vasim bebama srce stalo samo od sebe a ja ujutru uvece mislim kako sam ja kriva za to.BOG da snagu za dalje a tuga ce nam ostati zauvek.
Mala85,mene je sve vreme cekanja do bete podilazila jeza i neka drhtavica a vani bilo 40 stepeni.Opusti se i pokusaj da odagnas misli koliko god to nemoguce bilo jer i to cekanje ima svoju draž.
Pozdravljam vas sve i zelim najbolje od❤

----------


## mala85

> Drage Branca i Kaja,samo onaj ko je svoju bebicu video na UZ i potom mu se desi strahota,moze da zna koja je to unutrasnja bol.Neopisiva.Vama dvema hocu da kazem da ima od goreg gore.Zamislite kad sam ja u 16.nedelji trudnoce potpisala papir da se bebi zaustavi srce jer mu nema zivota.Mozda zvuci bezveze al nek vam za utehu bude da je vasim bebama srce stalo samo od sebe a ja ujutru uvece mislim kako sam ja kriva za to.BOG da snagu za dalje a tuga ce nam ostati zauvek.
> Mala85,mene je sve vreme cekanja do bete podilazila jeza i neka drhtavica a vani bilo 40 stepeni.Opusti se i pokusaj da odagnas misli koliko god to nemoguce bilo jer i to cekanje ima svoju draž.
> Pozdravljam vas sve i zelim najbolje od❤


I mene tako te zimnice/treskavice uhvate a jucer i danas neka slabosta, imam osjecaj kao da nemam snage a jos sam na poslu moram radit.

----------


## Kaja1976

Mala,ne znam kakva ti je narav posla ali nije loše misli preusmjeriti,no ostaje tebi podsvjesnontaj unutarnji nemir i strah od negativnog ishoda. . .
Možda se zato treskaš i slaba si.
Trebale bi sve mi naučiti tehnike dubokog i svjesnog disanja i metode opuštanja.
Mislim da je to sve od toga grča,naša psiha čuda čini.

----------


## Lucy10

Nažalost, ni ja nemam lepe vesti. 14 dnt, beta 0. Bila sam spremna na oba ishoda ali nije lako.

----------


## Lucy10

Hvala svim devojkama na savetima, lepim rečima, vi ste bile nezamenljivi deo ovog puta.
Mi ćemo se na proleće vratiti u SK po naše blastice. 
Želim svima puno sreće gde god ste sada na svom putu.

----------


## Kaja1976

Draga Lucy, jooooj,žao mi je jako. . .pa to je stvarno igra živaca.
Ostaje samo utjeha da je bolje tako nego da budeš- pa ne budep trudna.
Proljeće će donijeti plodnu energiju.
Sretno!!!

----------


## Bambina1

Branca, Kaja, Lucy, zao mi je. Ali nema predaje.. 
Kod mene je novo da sam trudna. 13.dan od transfera 900  :Very Happy:  Nadam se da ćete me razumijeti,  malo cu se povući s foruma. Sve me to stresira, muči i napreže kada čitam objave. Želim vam sve najbolje naj naj i da sve budu okrugle

----------


## Lucy10

Draga Bambina, puno mi je drago zbog tebe jer sam te i upoznala i sećam se da si nam rekla da vam je ovo poslednji par embrija.
Ma samo se tu povuci sada i nek sve bude kako treba, zaslužila si.

----------


## LaraLana

> Branca, Kaja, Lucy, zao mi je. Ali nema predaje.. 
> Kod mene je novo da sam trudna. 13.dan od transfera 900  Nadam se da ćete me razumijeti,  malo cu se povući s foruma. Sve me to stresira, muči i napreže kada čitam objave. Želim vam sve najbolje naj naj i da sve budu okrugle


Bambina čestitam i od sveg srca želim ti da sve bude kako treba. Naravno da ćemo razumjeti al sjeti nas se ponekad pa nam se javi  :Wink:

----------


## LaraLana

> Nažalost, ni ja nemam lepe vesti. 14 dnt, beta 0. Bila sam spremna na oba ishoda ali nije lako.


Lucy žao mi je zbog negativne bete  :Sad:

----------


## mala85

Čestitam Bambina i bolje da se makneš malo, nemoj više ništa čitati, sada samo uživaj. Ja sam isto katastrota po tom pitanju, čim pročitam da nekome nije uspjelo odmah se bacim u bed.
Lucy žao mi je jako, samo pozitiva, na proljece je tvoje vrijeme... 
Kod tebe me zanima zašto nisi išla preko HZZO da ti oni plate postupak? 
Ja sam sad na cekanju bete... uff ako bude negativna znam da cu pasti u depresiju jer ove koje su ostale nisu tako dobre bile.

----------


## Senka43

Lucy10,bas mi je zao sto je beta nula.Nista,odmori telo i mozak pa u novi postupak.Prolece ce brzo doci.
Bambina cestitke i sve najbolje❤

----------


## branca_i

Bambina1, cestitam! Sad samo polako i uzivaj.  :Heart: 
Lucy10, zao mi je. Glavu gore i drzi se!  :Heart:

----------


## mala85

Kako ste si davale inekcije? Clexane i Prolutex, ravno ili ukoso?

----------


## Kaja1976

Mala,ja sam lagano ukoso,tj.muž koji me pikao.

----------


## Kaja1976

Bambina,imaš pravo,treba ti mir više nego ikad.
Loše vijesti mogu biti stres,
Sretno draga i nadalje u trudnoći.

----------


## sushi

cure jako me rastužilo sve što sam sad pročitala nakon nekoliko dana pauze od foruma... žao mi je što to prolazite, ne mogu ni zamisliti kako vam je... držite se...

----------


## Medo2711

> Branca, Kaja, Lucy, zao mi je. Ali nema predaje.. 
> Kod mene je novo da sam trudna. 13.dan od transfera 900  Nadam se da ćete me razumijeti,  malo cu se povući s foruma. Sve me to stresira, muči i napreže kada čitam objave. Želim vam sve najbolje naj naj i da sve budu okrugle


Cestitam i zelim ti svu srecu koju zasluzujes napokon.Lucy zao mi je..odmori glava i ides dalje u nove pobjede i u novu godinu❤

----------


## Iva83

Lucy bas mi je zao,drzi se❤Bambina1 cestitam ti i zelim ti puno srece i sto manje stresa..za mene je ovo stvarno stresno ,sad sam po njihovom 13+1,iduci tjedan imam kontrolu ,al za vikend sam imala smeckasti iscjedak i malo svijetle krvi i opet tako nocas,danas cu zvat dr da vidim sto da radim,da budem mirnija,jer rekli su mi na hitnu nemoj dolazit dok ulozak doslovno nije pun,kod mene nije tako,bude malo,al me je bas strah i nije ugodno nimalo

----------


## Kaja1976

Iva,meni isto tak bilo,jedan blizanac otišao,drugi je bio ok sa srčekom 145 otkucaja u min.
Polako,samo mirno. . .

----------


## špelkica

Iva83, idite samo na hitnu ako imate krvarenje, to je vaša beba i imate pravo sve napraviti za nju! Uvijek možete i malo preuveličati stvar ako mislite da vas neće primiti. Ali moraju vas primiti!
I ja sam prokrvarila u 13.tt i otišla na hitnu, s bebom je sve bilo ok, vjerojatno me dr prerano skinuo s utrogestana i dr u bolnici je preporučio i dalje uzimati. Nakon toga se krvarenje smirilo. Sad sam u 30.tt.
Prije 10 dana sam isto otišla na hitnu zbog bolova. Bolje otići i uvjeriti se da je sve ok nego ne otići i ne bude ok.

----------


## Iva83

Kaja1976,špelkica..isla sam doktoru,hvala Bogu sve je u redu

----------


## mala85

Dali je netko od vas imao užasne grčeve u nogama? I dali se smije uzimat magnezij direkt? Dali je netko imao pa mi može odgovorit, za vrijeme terapije i čekanje bete.

----------


## Kaja1976

Je,ja sam imala grčeve u nogama u obje moje kratke trudnoće.
Mala,i prije i poslije poz.bete.

----------


## LaraLana

I ja sam imala grčeve odmah nekako po pozitivnom testu I uzimala sam magnezij uvečer kako mi je dr. L rekao.
Magnezij citrat od Solgara.

----------


## špelkica

Mala85, slobodno možeš uzimati magnezij, uzimam ga povremeno kroz trudnoću. Nemoj ništ brinuti, ja sam kroz ranu trudnoću svašta konzumirala, čak sam i poticala menstruaciju raznim metodama jer nije mi na kraj pameti bilo da sam trudna . I cijepila se drugom dozom i imala nuspojave. Ako je sve ok s bebom (genetski) i uvjeti u maternici su ok vanjski utjecaji su sporedni (osim ako baš s nečim ne pretjerujete).

----------


## Kosuta364

Drage Makedonke,
još uvijek imam nekoliko kutija Prolutex-a i Impryl-a pa ako nekome treba neka se javi.

----------


## mala85

Hvala svima na odgovoru za magnezij...
Imam sad još jedno pitanje, ako beta bude pozitivna po forumu sam vidjela da vas je vecina nastavljala onda terapiju prolutex inekcija. Mene sad zanima jeste imale u Hrv problem oko nabavke istog? Jel to ide na recept ili kako?

----------


## Kosuta364

> Hvala svima na odgovoru za magnezij...
> Imam sad još jedno pitanje, ako beta bude pozitivna po forumu sam vidjela da vas je vecina nastavljala onda terapiju prolutex inekcija. Mene sad zanima jeste imale u Hrv problem oko nabavke istog? Jel to ide na recept ili kako?


Poštovana,
ostalo mi je Prolutex-a od prošlog neuspjelog postupka pa se slobodno javite. Meni nažalost više neće trebati.
Mail . . . kosuta364ster@gmail.com

----------


## mala85

Žene pomagajte molim vas... 
Implantacija je kod mene vec prosla (ako se dogodila) a sad vidim 2 dana pred menzu (u nedjelju je 28 dan) imam svjetlo smeđi iscjedak i osjeti se onako miris krvi... šta vi mislite?

----------


## mala85

A nije baš ni smeđe nego više žuti iscjedak.

----------


## Kaja1976

Mala,može biti znak i dobrog i lošeg. . .nadaj se dobrom i opuštaj se više jer sa velikom brigom stavljaš se u stresnu situaciju koja je loša za ishod.
To je moje mišljenje.
Sretno

----------


## mala85

Ne mogu se sada opustit nikako, brine me to. 
Jel itko imao u ranoj trudnoci vodenasto žuti iscjedak (prije vađenja bete) ?

----------


## LaraLana

> Ne mogu se sada opustit nikako, brine me to. 
> Jel itko imao u ranoj trudnoci vodenasto žuti iscjedak (prije vađenja bete) ?


Mala koji ti je danas dan od transfera? 
Transfer je nulti dan i ne broji se!

----------


## mala85

> Mala koji ti je danas dan od transfera? 
> Transfer je nulti dan i ne broji se!


11 dan od transfera ili 26 dan ciklusa.

----------


## sushi

> 11 dan od transfera ili 26 dan ciklusa.


možete napraviti već i kućni test i betu, ako je do trudnoće došlo pokazat će u obje varijante.
meni je kućni test bio pozitivan već na 9 dnt, a prvu betu sam vadila na 10dnt trodnevnih embrija, s tim da mi je implantacija (po niskoj početnoj vrijednosti bete) bila dosta kasno.

----------


## LaraLana

> 11 dan od transfera ili 26 dan ciklusa.


Napravi slobodno test da znaš na čemu si.
Danas 12 dan će svaki test pokazati dal je trudnoća u pitanju.

----------


## mala85

> Napravi slobodno test da znaš na čemu si.
> Danas 12 dan će svaki test pokazati dal je trudnoća u pitanju.


Mislim da je rano a i strah me negativnog testa...

----------


## mala85

Čitajući ovdje svašta, puno vas je pravilo test, bio pozitivan a beta negativna...

----------


## sushi

nije rano za betu, na 14dnt beta je troznamenkasta ako postoji, znači na 12dnt je rezultat sigurno vidljiv. strah je drugo, naravno  :Smile:

----------


## mala85

Meni su rekli od transfera 2 tjedna mora proci da vadim betu a to je 24.12. Pošto je badnjak vadit cu dan ranije 23.12.

----------


## mala85

Ja sam se zeznila, ja sam racunala od oplodnje a ne od transfera, od transfera mi je onda danas 9 dan a od oplodnje 12 dan.

----------


## LaraLana

> Ja sam se zeznila, ja sam racunala od oplodnje a ne od transfera, od transfera mi je onda danas 9 dan a od oplodnje 12 dan.


Lijepo i čitko sam ti napisala da je transfer nulti dan i da se ne broji, ja sam radila betu na 12 dan najnormalnije a dvodnevni embriji su bili.
Previše sebi sama štetu radiš i praviš si stres.

P.S. ne znam zbilja da je baš kao što pišeš njih puno bilo da je netko radio test pozitivan a beta negativna, uopće na forumu tu a već sam dugi niz godina i čitam, al zbilja čitam. A pogotovo ovdje na temi nije bilo osim kog kirurgije koja je imala jedan jedva vidljiv da je pozitivan a drugi testovi su bili negativni.

----------


## mala85

> Lijepo i čitko sam ti napisala da je transfer nulti dan i da se ne broji, ja sam radila betu na 12 dan najnormalnije a dvodnevni embriji su bili.
> Previše sebi sama štetu radiš i praviš si stres.
> 
> P.S. ne znam zbilja da je baš kao što pišeš njih puno bilo da je netko radio test pozitivan a beta negativna, uopće na forumu tu a već sam dugi niz godina i čitam, al zbilja čitam. A pogotovo ovdje na temi nije bilo osim kog kirurgije koja je imala jedan jedva vidljiv da je pozitivan a drugi testovi su bili negativni.


Ma ja sam se zeznila, ja računala od oplodnje a ne od transfera, znači danas mi je 9 dan od transfera. Pa mislim da je rano onda još za test ili?

----------


## mala85

Planiram napraviti test, kad ga mogu napravit najranije i kakav test? Jel mora biti neki skupi ili je to sve isto?

----------


## LaraLana

> Planiram napraviti test, kad ga mogu napravit najranije i kakav test? Jel mora biti neki skupi ili je to sve isto?


Ne mora biti skupi.
Bitno da je 10 miu osjetljivost. Imaš Gravignost Ultra, Geratherm i Cyclo test. Cyclo test imaš dva pa pazi. Ljubičasti i zeleni, jedan je 10 a drugi 20 miu.
Od CB testova samo digitalne jer drugi pokazuju evaporacijske lažne crtice.
Sutra s prvim jutarnjim napravi, nije rano. Sretno  :Smile:

----------


## mala85

12 dan od transfera kucni test negativan. Place mi se

----------


## mala85

Boban mi je rekao da ove stanice koje su ostale trodnevne su 6 i 5 stanicne. 2 dobro 8 stanicna su mi stavili a za ove me pitao dali ih zelim zamrznuti. Sta vi mislite ako mi od ova 2 dobra nije uspjelo pa sigurno nece onda od ova 2 losija. Jel tako?

----------


## mala85

Jel sad trebam ponovo sve Hzzo novi zahtjev itd. Ja vec i zaboravila sta sam sve morala,dali zna netko sta mi sve treba za HZZO i novi postupak sa novim js?

----------


## Senka43

Mala85,zao mi je sto postupak nije uspeo.

----------


## Kaja1976

Mala,jako mi je žao. . .malobrojne su one kojima uspije izgleda.
Nastavi dalje svakako.
Koji ti je to pokušaj?

----------


## LaraLana

> Jel sad trebam ponovo sve Hzzo novi zahtjev itd. Ja vec i zaboravila sta sam sve morala,dali zna netko sta mi sve treba za HZZO i novi postupak sa novim js?


Mala žao mi je ali tako ti je to na ovom trnovitom putu.

Mislim da moraš prvo te preostale embrije sve iskoristiti da bi mogla predati novi zahtjev.
Što se tiče 6-ni embrija na treći dan ima ih puno tu na forumu da su uspjeli, bitno je da nisu fragmentirani. 

Vidjela si i sama ovdje da i s blasticama ne uspije a ti si toliko npr.vjerovala samo blasticama i čitala si samo o tome.
Nije to baš tako, puno se stvari mora poklopiti.
Savršena blastica ne garantira apsolutno ništa.

----------


## DalmaIB

Da, dobro ti LaraLana govori. Ja sam evo najfriškiji primjer da fantastična blastica ne garantira uspjeh. Puno je tu varijabli.
Ali treba biti uporan.

Ja bih isto izvadila betu. Ne virujem ja kućnim testovima potpuno.

----------


## mala85

Slazem se sa svima, u pravu ste ali nekako sumnja da na 12 dan od transfera test negativan da se može dogodit neko čudo. Ovo mi je prvi pokušaj bio ali me pate te stanice koje nisu baš najbolje... dali ima slučajeva da je beta bila niska 12 dan od transfera pa da je zato test negativan. Kupila sam neki primatest i prva jutarnja mokraca je bila.

----------


## mala85

Što je najgore bila sam uvjerena da se primilo, grudi bolile inace nikad ne bole, iscjedak cak sam imala 2 dana i onaj famozni "suncani iscjedak", grčenje nogu,... svašta nešto... baš sam se jako razočarala i isplakala.

----------


## Kaja1976

LaraLana, imaš poruku u Inboxu, lukni.

----------


## mala85

Kako sad ide drugi pokusaj? Dali se dolazi opet par dana prije kao i s prvim pokusajem? Ili pak ne jer ipak sad imaju oplodene js?

----------


## Kaja1976

Ne trebaš, sad je FET i budeš kratko.

----------


## mala85

Kosuta364 imas mail.

----------


## Lucy10

@mala85 žao mi je što je ovaj pokušaj loše završio. Probaj da za sledeći uđeš opuštenije u celu priču. Jeste teško, ali znači kad hladne glave pristupaš svemu. 
Drage moje, da li je neka skorije radila FET o svom trošku da podeli info o iznosu.
Zanima me i šta ste dodatno proveravale posle neuspešnog svežeg. Ja imam terapiju za štitnu  koja je pod kontrolom i histeroskopiju objavljenu pred ovaj postupak.

----------


## mala85

Lucy10 to i mene zanima, dali bi ja sad trebala na neke dodatne pretrage da se vidi zašto mi nije uspjelo, možda ima nešto a da ni ne znam. Ja mislila to će se primit 100% jer kod mene je problem samo taj sto nemam js.
Sad ne znam sta da radim, na kakve pretrage da idem... dali da idem ili ne idem...

----------


## Afrodita06

Mala85 ako sam dobro shvatila ti ideš preko HZZO-A na ove postupke.
Da li sad ponovno podnosiš zahtjev za novi postupak koji je u stvari samo vraćanje preostalih embrija? Ili kako?
Ako budeš znala nešto više javi molim te.

----------


## mala85

Ne znam ništa, tj. Ici cu na FET (ostale su mi 3 js (ne bas dobre kvalitete) ali moram ih iskoristit pa ako i taj FET ne uspije onda sve ponovo ispocetka, sve nalaze opet skupljat itd. Bas sam razocarana jako... mislila sam da to sa djs ide jako dobro.

----------


## mala85

Sushi jel tebi ovo bio prvi pokušaj u Makedoniji?

----------


## mala85

Sushi vidim da si i ti išla na donaciju js, jesi radila kakve pretrage prije da vidiš dali je sve i redu s tobom? Ja sam imala papu koji je bio dobar a ovaj transfer nije uspio pa si postavljam 100 pitanja da nisam možda trebala neke pretrage napravit prije sve ovoga?!

----------


## mala85

I imam još jedno pitanje, dali se sad mora cekat 3 mj za drugi pokušaj fet? Meni nitko ništa nije rekao, osim da prekinem sa terapijom i da se čujemo. Kad? Šta? Nitko mi ništa nije rekao.

----------


## DalmaIB

Mala ja sam dr L.odmah kad sam mu javila betu pitala kad mogu ponovo u postupak i rekao je da pauziram dva ciklusa pa da ćemo onda napraviti protokol. Nije mi spominjao da išta od nalaza do tad moram napraviti pa pretpostavljam da ne treba.
Ja idem sa svojim stanicama pa sad ne znam jel razmak između postupaka drugačiji nego kad se ide sa doniranim

----------


## mala85

Hvala DalmaIB
Inesz jesi i ti išla u Makedoniju, našla sam jedan tvoj post gdje piše da ti je uspjelo od 6-staničnog embrija 3 dan? Dali ti je to bio prvi pokušaj ili?

----------


## mala85

Jao kako mi je sad krivo sto sam im rekla da zamrznu ostale embrije koje nisu bas tako dobre bile, pa da sam znala da se placa FET isla bi na novu donorku odmah a ne na ove losije embrije. Zasto nam to tamo nitko ne kaze?

----------


## Afrodita06

Ne vidim razloga da si sam sada plaćaš FET ako već ideš preko HZZO-A odnosno išla si. Po meni bi bilo logično da podneseš sada novi zahtjev u kojem će biti samo taj FET, bez donacije i ostalih stvari koje su bile prvi puta.
Mi trebamo prvo na inseminaciju i po tome ispada da ako nam ne uspije iz prve ostale slamke doniranih spermatozoida odnosno njihovo korištenje u postupcima moramo sami platiti???

----------


## mala85

Ni meni to nema smisla ali sam pročitala gdje su Vedre i LaraLana pisale da se fet placa u obje situacije išla na donirane js ili na donaciju sperme. I procitala sam da je fet 870€ sto je meni iskreno jako puno. Bas sam se jako razocarala, da sam to znala prije zbilja im nebi rekla da zamrznu ostale embrije ionako mi je receno da su losije kvalitete. U nalazu je pisalo 6 i 4 stanicni.

----------


## Afrodita06

Mala85 nemoj to tako gledati. Svaka prilika je važna i možda baš ovaj FET bude dobitak. 
Opusti se malo sada. Znam da je lakše reći nego učiniti ali barem probaj. 
Možda sada izgleda kao da su ti lađe potonule ali ustvari imaš još jednu priliku minimalno pokušati ostvariti svoj san a to nikako ne može biti loše.

----------


## mala85

Hvala ti na rijecima utjehe ali danas sam baš potonula, cijeli dan placem, ne znam jel od hormona ili od šokova

----------


## sushi

> Sushi jel tebi ovo bio prvi pokušaj u Makedoniji?





> Sushi vidim da si i ti išla na donaciju js, jesi radila kakve pretrage prije da vidiš dali je sve i redu s tobom? Ja sam imala papu koji je bio dobar a ovaj transfer nije uspio pa si postavljam 100 pitanja da nisam možda trebala neke pretrage napravit prije sve ovoga?!



ovo mi je bio prvi pokušaj u MK, da. mi smo računali i psihički se pripremali na više odlazaka, pa sam još uvijek u čudu da je uspjelo iz prve. no tek sad treba i visokorizičnu trudnoću izgurati...
pitala sam Bobana na prvim konzultacijama na koju šansu da računam - rekao je 50%...i mi smo tako i razmišljali.

radila sam razne pretrage, ali sve prije MK. bila sam 5 godina u mpo u Hr (od 2012.), pa su bile rađene u sklopu te obrade. moja jedina dijagnoza je preuranjena menopauza bez poznatog uzroka...nikad nismo uspjeli naći zašto je došlo do toga, sve genetske i imunološke pretrage koje sam radila su bile ok. nemam nikakvo drugo zdravstveno stanje osim toga, srećom sam uvijek bila prilično zdrava i općenito oduvijek vodim nešto što bi se zvalo zdravim životom (uz iznimku stresa zbog posla  :Smile: )

žao mi je što ti je prvi put ispao tako i što te toliko pogodilo...isplači ovih dana, glavu gore i imaš se čemu nadati dalje  :Smile:  samo strpljivo... donacija ima puno veću uspješnost po postupku od "običnog" ivf-a i upaliti će kad-tad

----------


## Iva83

Lucy10,ja sam bila na kraju 9mj na FET-u,prije toga sam imala bio kemijsku trudnocu,poslije toga mi je receno,da nakon tri ciklusa mogu odmah na fet,medjutim zbog svojih nekih osobnih razloga isla sam tek u 9mj..dok nisam dala dr L.povratnu informaciju da sam spremna za postupak nista nisam obavljala i tek tada mi je on rekao sto da napravim.Ja osobno sam imala samo da obavim genetske pretrage i to je to,svaka on nas poslije neuspjelog pokusaja dobiva sto treba da uradi..Ja sam fet platila 481 euro

----------


## Iva83

Mala85,znam da ti je tesko,jer vecina je ovdje kroz to prosla,al trgni se,isplaci,poslozi si kockice u glavi i sto je bilo ostavi iza sebe,kreni dalje gledati pozitivno

----------


## LiaLia

Drage ženice, želim vam mirne blagdane u krugu obitelji te uspješnu iduću godinu sa puno lijepih vijesti  :Heart:

----------


## Kaja1976

Sretan Božić svima!!!

----------


## Kaja1976

Sretan Božić svima!

----------


## mala85

Sretan i blagoslovljen Božić svima..
Žene drage nakom negativne bete za koliko vam došla M? Meni 4 dan kako sam prestala terapiju i još uvijek niša.

----------


## Kaja1976

Ma doći će,Mala,sve će doći,vidjet ćeš.
Nemoj biti u strahu i grču jer ti to sve usporava i koči.
Relax baby. . .

----------


## Eszter1

Sretan i blagoslovljen Božić svima....evo obavili smo prvi pregled u Sistini...ugl imam adenomiozu (uz prijevremenu menopauzu)...jel netko imao adenomiozu i uspio....trazim ali ima malo info o adeno...

----------


## mala85

> Sretan i blagoslovljen Božić svima....evo obavili smo prvi pregled u Sistini...ugl imam adenomiozu (uz prijevremenu menopauzu)...jel netko imao adenomiozu i uspio....trazim ali ima malo info o adeno...


Eszter iskreno ja prvi put sad čula za to, isla na googlat da vidim sta je. Zasto nisi njih tamo pitala kako i sta? Ja sam nedavno bila na oplodnji i nije mi uspjelo a imala odličan endometrij, dobra maternica i odličan embrij. Toliko sam psihicki bila pala, mene je to baš bilo slomilo jer sam bila uvjerena da ce uspjeti. Držim ti fige da tebi uspije, ja ti savjet neki ne mogu dati jer ni ne znam nikoga s takvom dijagnozom.

----------


## Eszter1

Ma pitala sam sto je..najjednostavnije objašnjeno endometrioza u maternici...često ometa implantaciju i uzrokuje spontane...mene samo zanima jel netko ima adeno i uspio je zatrudnit i rodit? Tračak nade...

----------


## mala85

> Ma pitala sam sto je..najjednostavnije objašnjeno endometrioza u maternici...često ometa implantaciju i uzrokuje spontane...mene samo zanima jel netko ima adeno i uspio je zatrudnit i rodit? Tračak nade...


Iskreno postoje svakakvih čuda, vjeruj da će uspjeti, ne gubi nadu, ja znam par slučajeva gdje im je receno da nikad u zivotu nece imati djecu pa su na kraju imali, tako da ne odustaj, a vjerujem da nada ne postoji nebi te poslali na umjetnu i mislim da bi ti iskreno rekli da nista od toga da je zbilja tako.

----------


## sushi

> Ma pitala sam sto je..najjednostavnije objašnjeno endometrioza u maternici...često ometa implantaciju i uzrokuje spontane...mene samo zanima jel netko ima adeno i uspio je zatrudnit i rodit? Tračak nade...


Ester, mislim da ti je to najbolje pitati u FB grupi Roda-neplodnost... tamo je puno više cura sa svakakvim dijagnozama i moguće je da ćeš naći neko iskustvo slično tvom slučaju. Čini mi se da ovdje na forumu u pdf Makedonija nitko nije pisao o endometriozi općenito...ali to te ne mora brinuti, ako ima šanse u "običnom" ivf, donacija ne bi trebala biti veći problem, baš naprotiv... Jedino mislim da se s endometriozom drugačije dozira Estrofem, idu niže doze čini mi se...

Znam za uspješne ivf postupke i rođenu djecu kod nekoliko poznanica s dosta teškim slučajevima endometrioze - ako ti to nešto znači...iz jedne od tih trudnoća su i jedni trojčeki koji će uskoro biti punoljetni. Za ivf s adeno ne znam, možda zato jer je rijeđi (?)... Vjerujem da dr. u MK znaju što rade, sretno!  :Smile:

----------


## LiaLia

Pošto cijeli postupak prilično košta, pokušavam maksimalno uštediti gdje se može pa bi molila bi preporuke. Je li povoljnije rezervirati smještaj u Portalu preko booking.com ili direktno njih zvati? LaraLana, spominjala si da se možda može dobiti neki popust kod njih za dulji boravak? Za avionske karte, nisam našla neku opciju koja bi uključivala mogućnost promjene termina leta, osim nadoplate do nove, pune cijene. Povratna karta je cca 950kn kad se kupi ranije (cca 2000kn nekoliko dana prije). Jel postoji neki nacin da ispadne jeftinije?

----------


## sushi

> Pošto cijeli postupak prilično košta, pokušavam maksimalno uštediti gdje se može pa bi molila bi preporuke. Je li povoljnije rezervirati smještaj u Portalu preko booking.com ili direktno njih zvati? LaraLana, spominjala si da se možda može dobiti neki popust kod njih za dulji boravak? Za avionske karte, nisam našla neku opciju koja bi uključivala mogućnost promjene termina leta, osim nadoplate do nove, pune cijene. Povratna karta je cca 950kn kad se kupi ranije (cca 2000kn nekoliko dana prije). Jel postoji neki nacin da ispadne jeftinije?


možeš i rentati apartman preko airbnba/bookinga, cijene su oko 20 eura/noć. mi smo oba puta bili u apartmanu i bili zadovoljni. 

avionske karte su okvirno tih cijena, da. mi smo povratne karte našli nešto jeftinije, ali išli smo bez mogućnosti promjene termina. ako ideš preko HZZO, refundiraju dio troška za put oba partnera (u visini cijene povratne autobusne karte od mjesta u kojem si prijavljena).

----------


## LiaLia

Draga sushi, 
hvala za info. Pogledat ću apartmane, kad sam bila gledala sve što sam našla mi se činilo dosta daleko od bolnice, pogledat ću opet  :Smile: 
Nažalost, nemam pravo na HZZO jer idem sama.
Dobila sam još jednu super informaciju, DalmaIB mi je javila da je bila uzela kartu s vrstom tarife FlyOpti (cca 300kn je skuplja) pa joj nisu naplatili promjenu karte za drugi termin.

----------


## mala85

> Draga sushi, 
> hvala za info. Pogledat ću apartmane, kad sam bila gledala sve što sam našla mi se činilo dosta daleko od bolnice, pogledat ću opet 
> Nažalost, nemam pravo na HZZO jer idem sama.
> Dobila sam još jednu super informaciju, DalmaIB mi je javila da je bila uzela kartu s vrstom tarife FlyOpti (cca 300kn je skuplja) pa joj nisu naplatili promjenu karte za drugi termin.


Hotel Portal ti ispadne noć 30€ ako rezerviras preko njih ne preko bookinga i ako ostaješ duže od 5 noći nude ti noć za 28€

----------


## LiaLia

> Hotel Portal ti ispadne noć 30€ ako rezerviras preko njih ne preko bookinga i ako ostaješ duže od 5 noći nude ti noć za 28€


Hvala  :Smile:

----------


## sushi

> Draga sushi, 
> hvala za info. Pogledat ću apartmane, kad sam bila gledala sve što sam našla mi se činilo dosta daleko od bolnice, pogledat ću opet


Vjerujem da ćeš se odlučiti za Portal zbog blizine bolnice ako ideš sama, no napisat ću moje iskustvo zbog drugih koji tek planiraju ići.
Mi smo se, po savjetu prijatelja iz Skopja, odlučili za boravak u četvrti Debar Maalo koja se nalazi odmah uz gradski park. Gradski park se nalazi uz rijeku, a s druge strane rijeke je bolnica. Od Debar Maalo do bolnice išli smo taksijem (5min vožnje, cijena 10-15kn, ovisno o prometu), a po lijepom vremenu bismo prošetali natrag pješke kroz park (cca 20min).
Odlučili smo se za tu opciju jer smo se htjeli osjećati kao kod kuće u mjeri koliko je moguće, a i okusiti grad - to im je četvrt u kojoj ima puno sadržaja i života (trgovine, tržnica, restorani, kafići - hrana im je jeftinija nego u Hr) i za koju kažu da je "pravo Skopje". Nama je bilo vrlo ugodno i zanimljivo, pogotovo u toplije vrijeme godine kad smo većinu vremena bili vani.
Za sve one koji će se odlučiti za apartmane - birajte one s dosta dobrih reviewa vezanih uz čistoću, u prosjeku im je na nešto nižoj razini od standarda u Hr.
Bolnica i hotel Portal se nalaze sa sjeverne strane rijeke, na samom rubu grada, u planiranoj novoj poslovnoj zoni Skupi. Hotel zaista je odmah do bolnice, na pješkomet, no "osuđeni" ste na boravak u njemu, jer u okolini, zasad bar, nema gradskih sadržaja osim gradilišta i prometa. Do grada ćete, pogotovo u hladnijim mjesecima, koristiti taxi...

----------


## sushi

> Nažalost, nemam pravo na HZZO jer idem sama.


Razumijem Lia, pokriti sam sav trošak je veliki izdatak...

Napisat ću ovo kao info za samice koje nas samo čitaju, bez uključivanja u forum (znam da je takvih puno): preko HZZO može ići svaka pacijentica - i samica! - koja ima dijagnozu neplodnosti, do svoje 42.godine. 
Svi uvjeti za financiranje postupka od strane HZZO su isti za sve pacijentice - bile s partnerom ili bez.

----------


## sushi

I još...želim svima sve najbolje u novoj  :Heart:  a najviše uspješne postupke. Nek 2022. bude godina s najviše MK trudnoća i beba  :Kiss:

----------


## Kaja1976

Bravo sushi, odlično si to sročila.
Koliko je trudnoća opstalo tijekom 2021. i koliko poroda ,znaš li?

----------


## Alisa81

Cure, sretno svima ove godine!!❤️❤️❤️

----------


## sushi

> Bravo sushi, odlično si to sročila.
> Koliko je trudnoća opstalo tijekom 2021. i koliko poroda ,znaš li?


Draga Kaja, ako misliš na brojke općenito, nažalost nema takve službene statistike u Hr. Zasad nemamo ni službenu brojku o HZZO odlascima, a znamo da većina pacijenata ide u vlastitoj režiji i o vlastitom trošku... Ja bih isto to voljela znati.
No, ono što je poznato je da je interes za Makedoniju sve veći i da se veći broj parova odlučuje za odlazak u Skopje, a i mpo liječnicima u Hr je sve poznatija zbog iskustava pacijenata. Vjerujem da je tome dosta pridonijela i ova forumska tema i naša LaraLana koja je probijala led za nas ostale  :Smile: 

U svim odlascima u kliniku u MK tijekom čekanja u čekaonici čula sam hrvatske i slovenske pacijente, možda slučajno, no imala sam dojam da je najviše nas stranaca. Pitala sam i Blagoju o okvirnom broju pacijenata iz Hr - rekao mi je da sad vozi i po 10-ak pacijenata/parova tjedno (a pretpostavljam da ne idu baš svi s njim). Uzmite u obzir i da Sistina nije jedina klinika u Skopju koja radi donacije. Da, bilo bi zanimljivo znati statistiku... vjerujem da nije loša, dapače (a i ljudi kojima brzo uspije brzo i odu s foruma, pa se uspješne priče brže izgube iz vida)

----------


## LiaLia

> Vjerujem da ćeš se odlučiti za Portal zbog blizine bolnice ako ideš sama, no napisat ću moje iskustvo zbog drugih koji tek planiraju ići.
> Mi smo se, po savjetu prijatelja iz Skopja, odlučili za boravak u četvrti Debar Maalo koja se nalazi odmah uz gradski park. Gradski park se nalazi uz rijeku, a s druge strane rijeke je bolnica. Od Debar Maalo do bolnice išli smo taksijem (5min vožnje, cijena 10-15kn, ovisno o prometu), a po lijepom vremenu bismo prošetali natrag pješke kroz park (cca 20min).
> Odlučili smo se za tu opciju jer smo se htjeli osjećati kao kod kuće u mjeri koliko je moguće, a i okusiti grad - to im je četvrt u kojoj ima puno sadržaja i života (trgovine, tržnica, restorani, kafići - hrana im je jeftinija nego u Hr) i za koju kažu da je "pravo Skopje". Nama je bilo vrlo ugodno i zanimljivo, pogotovo u toplije vrijeme godine kad smo većinu vremena bili vani.
> Za sve one koji će se odlučiti za apartmane - birajte one s dosta dobrih reviewa vezanih uz čistoću, u prosjeku im je na nešto nižoj razini od standarda u Hr.
> Bolnica i hotel Portal se nalaze sa sjeverne strane rijeke, na samom rubu grada, u planiranoj novoj poslovnoj zoni Skupi. Hotel zaista je odmah do bolnice, na pješkomet, no "osuđeni" ste na boravak u njemu, jer u okolini, zasad bar, nema gradskih sadržaja osim gradilišta i prometa. Do grada ćete, pogotovo u hladnijim mjesecima, koristiti taxi...


Da, tako sam nekako i ja razmišljala. Da idem s nekim, definitivno apartman, ovako će biti jednostavnije da sam u blizini bolnice. Pogotovo sada kad je hladnije, a u postupku sam s iducim ciklusom  :Smile:

----------


## LiaLia

Sretno svima i od mene  :grouphug:

----------


## Željana 1-2

Pozdrav svima
Interesuje me kako se bira donorka?
Imam 1001 pitanje vezano za to,od zdravstvenog stanja do toga na koga bi dete ličilo.

----------


## Bambina1

Sretna Nova svima  :Heart:

----------


## DalmaIB

Sretno svima u ovoj novoj godini. Neka sve dočekamo radosne vijesti koje isčekujemo.
 :Heart:  :fige: 

Što se tiče samica i HZZOa ja bih rekla da se šanse ima ako se ide na donaciju embrija... ako je riječ o donaciji spermija kažu da za nas lijeka ima i u RH. Takav sam odgovor ja dobila. Doduše ja dijagnozu neplodnosti imam samo zbog niskog AMHa (išla s nalazom od 0.91, sada je bolji - dr.L rekao da je korona možda utjecala na prikaz rezultata). Iako kad sam zvala hzzo razgovor s pravnicom je bio obećavajuć. Nije mi izravno rekla da će odobriti ali dalo se naslutiti. No u Petrovoj mi komisija nije potpisala zahtjev, dr.je bila stvarno susretljiva, al komisija rekla ne. Možda se to dalo pogurati s pravne strane al ja nisan imala ni živaca nit sam htjela gubiti dragocjeno vrijem te sam pošla u borbu o vlastitom trošku.

----------


## sushi

Dalma, HZZO nažalost ne financira slučajeve socijalne neplodnosti, treba se raditi o isključivo medicinskom razlogu i donaciji koja liječi konkretnu dijagnozu neplodnosti (ako se radi o jako niskom amh - donacija jajnih stanica)...identično vrijedi i za parove...zato te dočekala takva odluka komisije... želim ti sreću u sljedećem postupku!

----------


## LaraLana

Cure drage evo i mene. Malo sam bila odsutna u vrijeme blagdana. 

P.S. svako dobro vam želim u 2022-oj i da mi budete trbušaste  :fige: 
2021-a bila si u svakom smislu izazovna i naporna pa zato zbogom i dobro nam došla 2022.

----------


## LaraLana

Dupli post!

----------


## LaraLana

Nove cure evo već ste dobile odgovore na puno toga pa neću ponavljati već ću samo dodati da kad sam ja bila u Portalu već je netko pisao za plaćanje par dana unaprijed i ja,sam tako radila i tad bi me noć došla 20 eura.
Puno puno je se Sistina dogradila od 2014-te. Čak i njihov odjel na 5 katu. 
Meni je odgovaralo da sam tu blizu. Ima u produžetku restoran dan noć i klopa je super i jeftina. U portalu sam imala frižider pa sam tako uvijek imala da ne budem gladna. Ne mogu se točno sjetiti kad je most napravljen al drugi put kad sam došla na postupak je bio. Sad ima i fina šetnica, igralište za djecu i prekrasan kafić restoran čim se pređe most prema hotelu Alexander.
Taxi je jeftin pa sam zvala B kad mi treba i da savjet gdje da odem pa tako da sam i obišla toga dosta jer sam prvi put bila 14 dana.

Jednom sam bila pisala sam to davno u Evoset. To vam je udaljeno 250 metara od klinike kad izlazite gore ma glavnu cestu pa lijevo, i onda samo ravno. Imaju teniski tereni, u sklopu prenočišta restoran i igralište za djecu. 
Meni se npr nije dalo svako malo dolaziti u kliniku na uzv, pa vađenje krvi, pa punkcija pa transfer a stop injekciju su tada zahtjevali da dođem na hitnu da mi oni daju I da u svemu tome čekam taxi I budem ovisna o njemu.
Ovako iz Portala odem izvadim krv, vratim se doručkujem i popijem kavu i vratim se tek oko 10, 10.30 kod njih na 5 kat i nikad nisam čekala dulje od 15 min.
Mene bi frka uhvatila da zovem taxi a trebam na klinici biti u 7 sati zbog punkcije. Ja sam imala punkcije obe tako rano u 7.30.
I hitnu su oni preuredili, svako malo nešto.

----------


## LiaLia

Hvala svima za dragocjene informacije  :Smile:  Jel ima netko mail adresu od Portala? Našla sam samo neki broj tel 076 346 781.

----------


## Bambina1

LiaLia mail je hotelportalskopje@hotmail.com .
 Mi smo bili u Portalu uvijek i to od 1- 8 noci i uvijek nam je cijena bila 30 e bez dorucka. Istina, uvijek smo placali na licu mjesta i to prvi dan.

----------


## sushi

LaraLana u pravu si, jako je velika razlika u broju dolazaka u kliniku ako ideš na donaciju sjemena i u stimuliranom postupku si u odnosu na donaciju jajnih stanica kad žena nije pod stimulacijom i ne treba se pratiti svaki pomak u rastu folikula. 
Ja sam za donaciju oocita trebala ići doslovno 2 put u kliniku - jednom na uzv i jednom na transfer, a partner samo jednom (partner ni ne mora dolaziti u MK za postupak ako mu smrznu ejakulat na prvim konzultacijama, što se dodatno plaća) i zato nismo imali potrebu biti odmah uz kliniku.

Velika je razlika u ta dva postupka i treba misliti o tome pri odabiru smještaja.
Kafići u parku su lijepi, da!  :Smile:

----------


## DalmaIB

> Dalma, HZZO nažalost ne financira slučajeve socijalne neplodnosti, treba se raditi o isključivo medicinskom razlogu i donaciji koja liječi konkretnu dijagnozu neplodnosti (ako se radi o jako niskom amh - donacija jajnih stanica)...identično vrijedi i za parove...zato te dočekala takva odluka komisije... želim ti sreću u sljedećem postupku!


Hvala Sushi. U sljedeći postupak bih trebala u drugom mjesecu, brzo će to  :Smile: 

Ma da, razumijem. Da sam tražila donaciju jajnih potpisali bi mi odmah. Ali ja sam ipak htjela prvo pokušati sa svojim stanicama. Je da ih je malo, ali eto ta jedna koju sam dobila bila je odlična. Nadam se da ću uspjeti u ova dva postupka (ne gajim neku nadu za dobitak više jajnih i smrzavanje) koja su mi preostala i da neću morati tražit od HZZO-a potpis za donaciju embrija.

----------


## Eszter1

Pozdrav svima, kad smo bili na konzultacijama dobila sam zoladex i cikloprog...ugl moja doktorica u zg je na godišnjem i nema je do drugog tjedna, ne znam da li joj se uopće trebam javiti ili kupim te injekcije i pikam sama. Premda uopće ne znam kak ću se piknut s tim

----------


## Kaja1976

Cikloproginova su hormonalne tabletice, u Hrvatskoj ih baš nema u ljekarnama osim u Filipović,ali naručuju.
U Mak.je to bagatela. . .

----------


## Eszter1

To sam skuzila jucer...trebala sam se bolje informirati prije odlaska u Mk...mene ti više brinu te Zoladex injekcije..to trebam primiti 2 ili 3 s razmakom 28 dana prije cikolopr. pa mislim mozda da ne cekam da se dr vrati s godišnjeg..

----------


## Kaja1976

Pretpostavljam da pikaš kao što se i piokaju ostale, supkutalno, znači pod kožu.
Znat ćeš za tjedan dana kad se vrati ginekologica.
Želim pitati sve cure koje su morale koristiti Clexane injekcije, protiv zgrušavanja krvi, da li su uzimale jednom dnevno 40 mg ili više?
Čitala sam da se dozira obzirom na kilažu pa nije isto ako neka ima 50 ili 80 kg, zar ne?
Da li ste morale cijelu trudnoću pikati?
Da li su vam ostajali veliki  hematomi na trbuhu ( modrice ) ?

----------


## Lucy10

Draga Kaja, meni je u prošlom postupku prepisan Clexan od  40. Imam 62 kg.
Imala sam modrice od nekih uboda a od nekih ne, sve zavisi kako ubodem, ali ništa strašno. 
Postupak bio neuspešan tako da nažalost ne znam do koliko bi ga koristila.

----------


## Kaja1976

Hej Lucy, tako sam i ja, isto nisam uspjela u obje trudnoće održati plod,nažalost.
Možda meni treba veća doza,ima i od 60 mg, obzirom da imam 80 kg.
Svima nam daju isto,skoro svima koji imaju poremećaje u zgrušavanju krvi.

----------


## Bilbo-mali

Kaja, Branca, Senka... nisam dugo bila ovjde, međutim poželila sam vas vidjeti jer znam koliko se dugo borite. Razveselile su me lijepe vijesti, a onda jako rastuzile one loše. Divim se vasoj upornosti, hrabrosti i snazi koju nosite u sebi. Samo mamica može imati takav poriv, hrabrost, upornost. Bez obzira na (za sada) loše vijesti, veselim se onim dobrima koje će tek stići! Zapravo jako jako vam želim pružiti podršku i ohrabriti da ne odustajete. Sve znate i sve nosite u sebi. Ako osjećate da ne trebate odustati, ne odustajte ❤
*Senka* ti si takva hrabrost. Uživaj u svojoj maloj princezi, samo pozitivno dalje! Brava!
*Mala* nije vazno jesu li 5dnevni, 3dnevni ili 2dnevni. Sve je to lutrija, samo je važno igrati. Što više igraš, veće su šanse! Nemoj se molim te smarati jesu li blastice ili su 6stanicne.. 
*Smjestaj* Hotel Portal je praktično blizu, medjutim osobno imam iste prefrence kao Sushi. Nasla sam jeftiniji smještaj kod Debar Malo i svaki dan hodala 20min do klinike. Bila sam nekoliko dana i u Portalu, ali to je max koliko mogu izdržati u smjestaju tog tipa. Svatko mora odlučiti za sebe.. Našla sam novi app.u Karposu za podosta manje novaca. Ako ste u Portalu ili blizu klinike, u Clubu u Hotelu Alexandar ima predivnu klopu

----------


## Bilbo-mali

*Smjestaj* Hotel Portal je praktično blizu, medjutim osobno imam iste prefrence kao Sushi. Nasla sam jeftiniji smještaj kod Debar Malo i svaki dan hodala 20min do klinike. Bila sam nekoliko dana i u Portalu, ali to je max koliko mogu izdržati u smjestaju tog tipa. Svatko mora odlučiti za sebe.. Našla sam novi app.u Karposu za podosta manje novaca. Ako ste u Portalu ili blizu klinike, u Clubu u Hotelu Alexandar ima predivnu klopu

----------


## Bilbo-mali

*Smjestaj* Hotel Portal je praktično blizu, medjutim osobno imam iste prefrence kao Sushi. Nasla sam jeftiniji smještaj kod Debar Malo i svaki dan hodala 20min do klinike. Bila sam nekoliko dana i u Portalu, ali to je max koliko mogu izdržati u smjestaju tog tipa. Svatko mora odlučiti za sebe.. Našla sam novi app.u Karposu za podosta manje novaca. Ako ste u Portalu ili blizu klinike, u Clubu u Hotelu Alexandar ima predivnu klopu.
A Debar Malo je toliko prepun divnih restorana da mislim da sam samo tamo natukla 4 kg :-. Ima jedna domaca slasticarna, mislim da bolju nisam ikad probala.
Puno puno puno dobrih vobracija u 2022.vam šaljem i iz prikrajka jako jako jakooo navijam za vas  :Heart:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Kaja1976

Hej Bilbo!!!
Pa nisi nam niš rekla kaj si obavila,samo se provodiš,hahaha
Ja ću škicati na ovaj forum i kad rodim,emotivno sam vezana.
Hvala na super pozitivnoj energiji i najboljim mogućim željama za sve nas carice ovdje.   .nek se šire dalje!!!

----------


## Bilbo-mali

*Kaja* jako jako jako navijam za vas. Možemo se poistovijetiti jedna s drugom jer slično prolazimo, zato je i takva emotivna povezanost na forumu :grouphug: 
Ja sam debela i sve mi je teze i jedva čekam roditi. Da vas utjesim, jos se nisam opustila, a skoro trebam roditi  :Shock: 
Grlim vas i ljubim  :grouphug:

----------


## branca_i

Bilbo-mali, drago mi je da si se javila i hvala ti na lipim riječima.  :Heart:  :Heart:  Obavezno nam javi kad rodis! :Kiss:  :Kiss:

----------


## spiritus

> Sretan i blagoslovljen Božić svima....evo obavili smo prvi pregled u Sistini...ugl imam adenomiozu (uz prijevremenu menopauzu)...jel netko imao adenomiozu i uspio....trazim ali ima malo info o adeno...


Zdravo. Prvo ko ti je otkrio adeno dal u Sistini i dal samo sa UZ? Dal ti je uvecana materica i dal imas simptome bolove, duge obilne menstruacije? Dal imas endometriozu jer obicno su te dve povezane?
U svetu je malo doktora ko znaju kako da tretiraju adeno i tesko se otkriva ( sa biopsijom se tkivo ispituje). U MK Dr.Dimitrov iz Remedika je najbolji dr za matericu al on kao i drugi ne obracaju paznju na adeno smetajuci da nema puno sta da se uradi u vezi sa adeno (ne pomaze histeroskopija). Najdetaljniji oko adeno u MK je Dr,Vladimir Trajkovski iz New Born clinik koi daje protokol od 2-3 mjeseca down regulation sa decapeptyl depot 3.75 inekciju kao i drugi doktori u inostranstvu kao protokol pred ET za pacientkinje sa adeno (on najvise praktikuje ovu inekciju). Daju se i kontraceptivi, dekortin, intralipidna infuzija jer obicno su NK celije povisene, kleksani. Adeno je inflamacija tako da treba da smenis i ishranu i da unosis antiinflamatornu hranu, umerene vjezbe isto. Sa decapeptyl se stavljas u vestackoj menopauzi kako bi se materica ,,smanjila,, i ovo ima nus efekte nocno znojenje, opadanje kose, tahikardije  itn a i ciklus nakon nje zna da kasni od 2-4 meseca ukoliko se uradi transfer i ne ostvari se trudnoca. Ta inekcija uspava jajnici pa mora prvo da se radi stimulacija i aspiracija j.celije pa odna priprema za FET il  down regulation je najbolje da se radi kod donacije j.celija. Svaka pacientkinja je slucaj za sebe zavisi i od tipa adenomioze.  Ostvaruju se trudnoce al svaka sa svojom srecom. Inace  sta i da uradis nista nije garancija da ces ostvariti trudnocu, citala sam strane forume da rade down regulation  4-6 meseci (sta vise si na down r. moze da se nakon to ima problem sa povecavanje endometriuma) pa ne ostvare trudnoce i one koje bez problema zatrudnjavaju i nije nemoguce samo ide teze.
Sta je rekao i koi protokol ti je dao Lazarevski?  Sretno.

----------


## spiritus

Sada sam procitala za terapiju zoladex i cikloprog. Da i ovo se daje to je taj protokol down reg. al ne znam dal mozes sama da stavljas zoladex, jer decapeptyl depot inekcije stavljaju samo obucene sestre, poskupe su i sama inekcija se razlikuje od druge a ne znam za zoladex. 
Bices 2 meseca zoladex il 1mesec ( 1inekcija pa razmak 28 dana pa 2 inekcija il  2 inekcije u 1 mesec)    pa ciklo 1 mesec (,,to trebam primiti 2 ili 3 s razmakom 28 dana prije cikolopr")?

----------


## spiritus

Devojke dal ste se cijepili i koi je stav vasih doktora ? Dal ste imale uspeh nakon vakcine?

----------


## sushi

> Pozdrav svima
> Interesuje me kako se bira donorka?
> Imam 1001 pitanje vezano za to,od zdravstvenog stanja do toga na koga bi dete ličilo.


donoricu u principu bira embriolog, prvenstveno prema krvnoj grupi koju usklađuje s vašom ili eventualno partnerovom. cilja se i na usklađivanje nekih fizičkih parametara i fenotipa (visina/težina, boja očiju), ali donorica nema tako puno da bi se sve uskladilo te se najčešće svede na odabir po krvnoj grupi. u Sistini, ako pacijenti žele, ponekad daju da se napravi odabir zajedno s embriologom između nekoliko potencijalnih donorica, ali dio pacijenata u principu ni želi znati ništa o donorima, nego prepuštaju odabir embriologu.

što se tiče screeninga, donorice se testiraju na hepatitis C i B, HIV, cističnu fibrozu + rade kariogram. ako je sve uredno, mogu ići u postupak i donirati stanice.

da li će dijete ličiti na vas ne možete znati ni u slučaju spontanog začeća s vlastitim stanicama. korištenje doniranih jajnih stanica podrazumijeva da genetski materijal iz jezgre jajne stanice (koji definira i fizičke karakteristike) neće biti naslijeđen od vas, nego će u slučaju tako dobivenog embrija biti kombinacija donorskog i partnerovog. međutim, stvari nisu baš tako jednostavne, jer se u trudnoći događa kompleksna izmjena i na staničnoj razini između fetusa i trudnice, npr. dio staničnog materijala koji definira budući metabolizam i imunitet djeteta nasljeđuje se od majke, a ne donorice. uz to, postoji i niz nedovoljno poznatih/istraženih mehanizama koji utječu na tzv. ekspresiju gena ovisno o okolini u kojoj se organizam razvija, što se naziva epigenetika - možete pretražiti po netu, ima dosta toga o epigenetici u slučaju korištenja doniranih gameta.

sve gore navedene info sam dobila od embriologa u Sistini, jer su me zanimali odgovori na ista pitanja  :Smile:

----------


## sushi

> A Debar Malo je toliko prepun divnih restorana da mislim da sam samo tamo natukla 4 kg :-. Ima jedna domaca slasticarna, mislim da bolju nisam ikad probala.


potpisujem! slastičarnica se zove Zafir  :Smile: 

koliko god ta guštanja zvučala trivijalno i nebitno, nama su zaista puno značila jer mi je odlazak na postupak izvan Hr + još na donaciju bio jako jako velik korak za koji sam se odlučivala doslovno godinama... pa me partner na ovaj način otpuštao, jer i inače volimo šalabajzati po gradu. 
vjerujem da je jako bitno svakome individualno naći način kako će se u tom realno stresnom postupku koji podrazumijeva i neizvjesnost i niz pitanja i financijski trošak osjećati dobro sam sa sobom, a za svakoga je to nešto drugo.

----------


## LiaLia

> Devojke dal ste se cijepili i koi je stav vasih doktora ? Dal ste imale uspeh nakon vakcine?


Ja sam se cijepila s 2 doze. Savjetovala sam se s doktorima iz drugih područja medicine i planirala sam da sa cijepljenjem završim nekoliko mjeseci prije postupka jer je ipak neki stres za organizam kao i viroze i sl. Kad sam bila u Sistini na prvom pregledu, zaboravila sam pitati koji su im stavovi, ali sam rekla da sam cijepljena. Za uspjeh ti ne mogu reći jer tek idem na postupak.

----------


## ERA

> Sretno svima u ovoj novoj godini. Neka sve dočekamo radosne vijesti koje isčekujemo.
> 
> 
> Što se tiče samica i HZZOa ja bih rekla da se šanse ima ako se ide na donaciju embrija... ako je riječ o donaciji spermija kažu da za nas lijeka ima i u RH. Takav sam odgovor ja dobila.


DalmaIB ja sad kao baba u bunilu ali molim te ako se mozes sjetiti je li ti rekla još nešto za donaciju spermija kod nas?! Moze li se to i gdje napravit? 
Banke nema pa mi nije jasno zašto je to rekla, a meni bi jako puno značilo da to mogu u RH..

----------


## Kaja1976

Spiritus, kad sam lani pitala dr. Lazarevskoga nije ni sam imao tvrdi stav...oko cijepljenja. Tada sam odlučila da neću cjepivo, no kako sada vrijeme ide svakako MORAM zbog posla i imam jednu dozu, druga će ubrzo tako da računam da završi sve nekoliko mjeseci prije transfera da se organizam sredi, tako ja to sebi laički objašnjavam.
Sushi, ova epigenetika je divna novost za nas koje trebamo jajnu stanicu druge žene. Ne mogu baš reći da je donirana u punom smislu riječi jer je skupo plaćena, barem kod mene koja s mužem idem o svom trošku.
No, živa je istina da djeca od bioloških roditelja često ne liče na njih, barem ne u svim životnim razdobljima, pa sam tako što se tiče donacije potpuno u miru sa sobom ,a nisam bila ni ja na početku.
Što se tiče krvne grupe donorice, nije neki izbor bio u mom slučaju A+ ili muža A- jer ako smo to uskladili onda je preniska, mi visoki, ili oblik lica, oči nos usne, blabla. . .tko će to sve uskladiti...
Boban tamo nakratko pokaže, kaže,,,Evo, ova je lepuškasta, dobra riba, hahaahi eto ti donorice!
Sada idemo na novu donoricu pa ne znam jel da već sad stanem u red da mi koju rezervira? ( šalim se )
Bilbo, baš si nas pozitivnio stresla, veselimo se tvome majčinstvu!!!!
Branca, kakvi su planovi za dalje? Jel kunjaš ili si puna force za naprid, hehe?!
Sushi,, kada trebaš roditi? Divna si u svim osvrtima na ono što nas sve zanima.
Cure, pišite i ostale, kaj gruntate sad, gdje su vam misli oko Sistine i sl.
Sushi, mislim da si spominjala neke druge klinike poput Sistine u Skoplju. Kakva su saznanja o usporedbi možda ? Znam da su embriolozi od fundamentalne važnosti u IVFovima,,,,

----------


## LiaLia

> DalmaIB ja sad kao baba u bunilu ali molim te ako se mozes sjetiti je li ti rekla još nešto za donaciju spermija kod nas?! Moze li se to i gdje napravit? 
> Banke nema pa mi nije jasno zašto je to rekla, a meni bi jako puno značilo da to mogu u RH..


Ja nisam našla načina, sve bi bilo puuno lakše, manje stresno i jeftinije da mogu bit doma. Koliko znam, kod nas nije legalno ni sam naručiti materijal i napraviti inseminaciju (postoji takva opcija na Cryos). Kad sam gledala, nama najbliža zemlja u kojoj je legalno je Mađarska, ali nisam sigurna kakve su klinike tamo.

----------


## ERA

> Ja nisam našla načina, sve bi bilo puuno lakše, manje stresno i jeftinije da mogu bit doma. Koliko znam, kod nas nije legalno ni sam naručiti materijal i napraviti inseminaciju (postoji takva opcija na Cryos). Kad sam gledala, nama najbliža zemlja u kojoj je legalno je Mađarska, ali nisam sigurna kakve su klinike tamo.



Hvala ti LiaLia, te sam zadnje informacije i ja imala ali sam mislila da se mozda negdje nešto promijenilo oko svega... Ja sam kontaktirala jednu kliniku u Mađarskoj oko donacije embrija (kod nas su bile opcije donacija spermija, embrija i posvojenje) ali su rekli da imaju mozda 1 donaciju godišnje, tako da to praktički nikad neću dočekati..
Neću vam više spammati temu, isprike modovima..

----------


## branca_i

Branca, kakvi su planovi za dalje? Jel kunjaš ili si puna force za naprid, hehe?![/QUOTE]

Kaja1976, fizicki sam dobro, psihicki koma. Jako mi je tesko sve ovo skupa, nisam u stanju ni pocet radit. Sva moja forca se istopila... :Crying or Very sad: 
Prekid tabletama je prosao tako lako, gotovo bezbolno fizicki, bez tableta za bolove. Doktorica mi je odmah rekla da ce to kod mene ici lako s obzirom sto sam prosla sve sa operacijama i puno postupaka s punkcijama. Organizam je navikao i otupio na takvu bol, valjda. To je bila sreca u nesreci. Mozda mi je ova druga bol i tuga prevelika pa ova fizicka nije bila ni bitna. Sad cekam m da obavim jos jedan uzv i krenem sa pretragama za novi postupak. Idem dalje, naravno, zelja je prevelika. Samo da se "sredim" malo i da pretrage prođu ok, pa se nadam FET-u kroz 2 mjeseca. 
A sto se cijepljenja tice, nisam pametna. Imam jos potvrdu o preboljenju do 4.mjeseca, ali me stresiraju testiranja kod putovanja. Reci mi ti si se cijepila odmah nakon pobacaja ili dok si jos trudna bila?

----------


## Iva83

Cure moje zelim vam sve naj,naj u ovoj godini,da napokon se svima ostvari zelja koje se bore..
Kaja1976,ja se pikam sa clexanom od 40mg,od samog pocetka i rekli su cijelu trudnocu,cak i sest tijedana poslije poroda,tako  su meni rekli

----------


## DalmaIB

> DalmaIB ja sad kao baba u bunilu ali molim te ako se mozes sjetiti je li ti rekla još nešto za donaciju spermija kod nas?! Moze li se to i gdje napravit? 
> Banke nema pa mi nije jasno zašto je to rekla, a meni bi jako puno značilo da to mogu u RH..


Nemam ti šta reći. Nema donacije kod nas. Više su mislili na to "nađi si partnera pa možemo ivf obaviti i ovdje". Nisu mi tako rekli al to je to.
Čak mi je jedna dr.rekla da ako mogu nać nekog samo "na papiru", kao nemaju oni načine za provjeru autetičnosti naše veze. Da, ono, piece of cake...nać nekoga s lošim spermiogramom koji je voljan biti supotpisnik pa da mi odobre donaciju spermija haha. Mo'š mislit.

Svima bi nam puno značilo da možemo u RH obavit, ako ništa uštedili bi bar na putu i smještaju, a i na vremenu. Ali...

----------


## DalmaIB

Također su mi rekli da me mogu eventualno stimulirati pa zamrznuti jajne stanice, čuvat za u budućnost kad budem imala partnera.

----------


## Kaja1976

Branca,cijepila sam se nakon kiretaže za manje od mjesec dana, 2.doza poč.veljače i onda sam kvit.
Preboljela prije više od god.dana tako da na to nemam potvrdu.
Kiretaža mi bila super,ako taj pridjev mogu u tom kontekstu upotrijebiti. Duša najviše bila ranjena.
Općenito,nama svima bi trebala psihološka potpora,definitivno.
Iva,tako su i meni rekli da ću morati. . .do iza poroda jer sam heterozigot 4G/5G ( PAI-1) i aktivnost antitrombina snižena. . .

----------


## Senka43

Pozdrav svima i sve najbolje u Novoj.Bilbo-mali hvala ti za lepe reci.Nakon svih nedaća i nevolja eto me na pragu 6.meseca trudnoce sa curicom koja se hrabro bori i ide sa mnom ka cilju.
Neka je napisala na koga ce dete da lici sa doniranom jajnom celijom??Meni je licno najvaznije da dete bude zdravo i zivo i uopste ne razmisljam na koga ce liciti.Od 18.nedelje trudnoce ja osecam svaki njen pokret u stomaku a neki je "nestasko" pa se samo mrducka-milina kad je osetim.Da je samo vidite kad sam na ultrazvuku taman pozira,majke mi,hahha za slikanje.Podigne nožicu gore tako da joj se svaki prstic vidi ili ruke podigne kod glave poza pa poza hahahha.Htela bih svim curama da kazem kojima doktori predlazu donaciju da ne gube vreme s pokusajima i nek idu na donaciju i docekaju da osete bebu u stomaku i svu srecu koju to nosi sa sobom.
I da,moji roditelji imaju crne kose i oci a moja starija sestra plavu kosu,prirodnu,i smaragdno-zelene oci i ne lici ni jedno od njih dvoje.Tako da ne treba zamarati mozak time na koga ce liciti jer i od pravih bioloskih roditelja dete ponekad ne lici ni na jednog.
Zelim od srca svima puno srece u kojem god postupku da ste i da 2022.donese sto vise beba❤

----------


## Kaja1976

Tako je Senka, bravo!!!
Hoćemo bebe, hoćemo bebe!!!
Veseli me ovaj tvoj opis meškoljenja tvoje curice, baš me pozerica.
Sretno i čuvaj se. :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## Alisa81

Drage sve, i ja vama, a i sebi želim uspjehe u novoj godini!! 
Što se tiče cijepljenja, ja sam baš bila protiv toga, a pogotovo sad kad sam u IVF priči. No, kad sam malo proučavala rizike covida za trudnice, čija su tijela, srce, pluća zbog bebe pod puno većim opterećenjem i samim time pod većim rizikom, odlučila sam se na cijepljenje. Sad u 1. mj idem na 2. dozu. 

Pitala sam doktora što on misli, ali nije mi ništa po tom pitanju odgovorio. Zato sam odlučila sama. Ne znam jel to dobra odluka jer to nitko sa sigurnošću ne može reći - da, možda može utjecati na implantaciju, ali isto tako može i zaraza. Nije to više ona corona kakva je bila na početku, sad već ljudi naših godina imaju teške simptome. Ne želim se naći u 6, 7, 8. mjesecu trudnoće na respiratoru. 

U 3. ili 4. mjesecu planiram na FET, imam jednog smrznutog. Nakon nedavnog neuspjeha s 1. postupkom sam se malo udaljila od svega, baš sam shvatila da me to drmnulo više nego sam mislila da hoće. Mjeseci uloženi u istraživanja, pretrage, planiranja, nadanja, odlaske dole, laganja na poslu kamo idem, traženja prijateljskih zamjena jer nemam fodišnji...pa sam postupak...i nakon 10 dana niš, baš niš.  Zaista se divim svima koji godinama idu na postupke, mislim da bih ja prošvikala.Ali polako se dobivam i vraćam, nema druge. U nove pobjede!!

----------


## Alisa81

Moram reći da zaista ohrabruju uspješne priče iz Skopja, baš vrate nadu da je ipak moguće. Trudnice, slobodno se češće javljajte. 

A za čuvanje jajnih stanica - to kod nas mogu samo žene oboljele od karcinoma, pa da pred kemoterapiju sačuvaju stanice. Tako je meni rekla moja gin.

----------


## sushi

> Želim pitati sve cure koje su morale koristiti Clexane injekcije, protiv zgrušavanja krvi, da li su uzimale jednom dnevno 40 mg ili više?
> Čitala sam da se dozira obzirom na kilažu pa nije isto ako neka ima 50 ili 80 kg, zar ne?
> Da li ste morale cijelu trudnoću pikati?
> Da li su vam ostajali veliki  hematomi na trbuhu ( modrice ) ?



Draga Kaja, koliko sam shvatila, svi dobivaju Clexane 40mg, imali indikaciju za to ili ne. 
Isto kao i Decortin i Decapeptyl, ista je shema za sve, trebalo ili netrebalo.

Clexane je i meni ostao upitnik, jer nemam indikaciju za njega, a još uvijek ga uzimam bez prestanka u trudnoći (sad sam 15tt). Ovdje mi vode trudnoću paralelno u odabranoj bolnici (Merkur) i privatno mpo dr. koji me prati zadnjih 10-ak godina (dr.Radončić). U Merkuru mi tvrde da ga totalno nepotrebno uzimam i da "to nije evidence based", dr.Radončić mi je rekao da ću ga uzimati do 24tt ako sve bude u redu. Čitam da ga u nekim slučajevima uzimaju do kraja trudnoće, pa i još neko vrijeme nakon poroda.

Moja trudnoća se vodi kao visokorizična jer je blizanačka (a i imam 38god) i do sad sam 2 puta bila na hitnoj i kratko hospitalizirana zbog krvarenja. Srećom je sve ok, ali su me svaki put detaljno ispitivali zašto taj nesretni Clexane, kao da sumnjaju da je dodatno "poboljšao" krvarenja.

----------


## Senka43

Kaja❤❤

----------


## sushi

> Sushi, ova epigenetika je divna novost za nas koje trebamo jajnu stanicu druge žene. Ne mogu baš reći da je donirana u punom smislu riječi jer je skupo plaćena, barem kod mene koja s mužem idem o svom trošku.
> 
> Što se tiče krvne grupe donorice, nije neki izbor bio u mom slučaju A+ ili muža A- jer ako smo to uskladili onda je preniska, mi visoki, ili oblik lica, oči nos usne, blabla. . .tko će to sve uskladiti...
> Boban tamo nakratko pokaže, kaže,,,Evo, ova je lepuškasta, dobra riba, hahaahi eto ti donorice!
> 
> Sushi,, kada trebaš roditi? Divna si u svim osvrtima na ono što nas sve zanima.
> Sushi, mislim da si spominjala neke druge klinike poput Sistine u Skoplju. Kakva su saznanja o usporedbi možda ? Znam da su embriolozi od fundamentalne važnosti u IVFovima,,,,



Kaja, tako je, "donacija" je zapravo postupak uz financijsku naknadu donorima i sveukupno je skupa priča. Žao mi je što ne može više ljudi preko HZZO i što je tako restriktivan sustav, no krivo je zvati i te postupke preko HZZO "besplatnima" - NEMA besplatnog zdravstva u Hr, svi ga debelo plaćamo godinama iz svojih plaća i plaće su nam osjetno manje jer najveći dio doprinosa svaki mjesec ode upravo u zdravstvo! Uz to, mi smo i uz pokrivanje postupka od HZZO potrošili okvirno 10.000 kn u samo jednom postupku na sve što nije pokriveno (smještaj, dio puta, lijekovi) - i to samo do bete. Nakon bete su ljekovi, pogotovo Prolutex, i dalje ogroman izdatak, koji traje mjesecima. Naravno, sve to ima smisla i ne žalim se...ali ništa nije besplatno. Žao mi je što vi plaćate još puno puno više, ne znam kako bi mi to izveli bez kredita.

Termin mi je u 6.mjesecu i nadam se da će sve biti ok...dosta mi je stresno jer sam već 2x završila s krvarenjima u bolnici i praktički sam od početka stavljena na mirovanje, i sad vam pišem iz bolnice. Nadam se da nitko ovo neće shvatiti krivo, jer kao žalim se, a postupak je bio uspješan, no to je realnost. Ništa od uživanja u isčekivanju, vježbanja, seksa, ne usudim se čitati ništa o trudnoći ni kupiti išta za trudnice jer mislim da to "ne zaslužujem", bojim se i kretati već mjesecima, stalno sam u strahu da će sve završiti prerano i da će opet lijevati krv iz mene usred noći i da ću trčati na hitnu...izgleda da su duge godine mpo-a, glupe neplodnosti i neuspjeha ostavile dosta veliku traumu na moju psihu i to sad izlazi van. No trudim se biti optimistična zbog beba, realno je s njima zasad sve školski. Hvala ti  :Heart: 
Btw, zato i stižem toliko pisati po forumu ovih dana hehe  :Smile: 

Za druge klinike u MK ću napisati u idućem postu, ovaj je već dug.

----------


## sushi

Što se tiče drugih klinika u Skopju koje rade donacije - ovu informaciju sam dobila od cure iz Makedonije koja pomaže njihovim pacijentima (valjda kao neka udruga), koju sam upoznala u Skopju i koja je ostvarila trudnoću u nekoj drugoj njihovoj klinici. Dakle info je iz druge ruke i nisam ga uspjela provjeriti detaljno jer Makedonci nisu baš na ti s engleskim i informacije na netu su vrlo šture. 
Žena mi je rekla da je Sistina najrazvikanija i najpopularnija, ali da i druge ivf klinike imaju podjednake rezultate i nešto niže cijene od Sistine. 
Pokušat ću saznati više o tome. 
Mi smo svi orijentirani na Sistinu jer o njoj imamo puno informacija zbog ovog foruma i LaraLane  :Heart: , a svi volimo ići negdje gdje nam je barem nešto poznato, kad već idemo u (uglavnom) totalno nepoznat grad i stranu zemlju, to je razumljivo...

----------


## Lucy10

Devojke drage, kakva ste vi inspiracija i snaga!
Kaja, Branka, Senka, ganule su me vaše priče a onda opet i dale snagu kad vidim da i vi ne posustajete. Ma, sjajne ste sve.
Ja bi trebala ići na fet s proleća, javili su mi iz Sistine da je okvirno oko 1000 e (update za one koji sami plaćaju kao mi). Valjda im se razlikuju cene fet-a kad je donacija ženskog i muškog materijala. Iva mi je pisala da je ona platila oko 480 ali koliko sam shvatila ona je imala donaciju s.
Želim svima da u novoj ispunimo svoju najveću želju ili da bar budemo što bliže svom cilju.

----------


## sushi

> Boban tamo nakratko pokaže, kaže,,,Evo, ova je lepuškasta, dobra riba, hahaah i eto ti donorice!


 :Smile:  nešto slično je i nama izvalio na prvim konzultacijama, muž i ja došli nervozni i koncentrirani napraviti možda najvažniju odluku u životu, sjednemo za njegov stol i lik kaže "znači došli ste po jedno mlado lepo devojče!"...mi oboje zinuli, muž ga je skoro bacio kroz prozor hahaha!
Nakon 10ak minuta smo shvatili da je to njegov stil i neka metoda opuštanja pacijenata koja se većini sviđa...pa smo prihvatili zezanciju, ali da je šok, je  :Smile:

----------


## sushi

I još nešto (danas sam stvarno dosadna s tipkanjem! ne zamjerite  :Smile: ) - čujem da renoviraju 5.kat gdje je klinika, postupci u novom prostoru kreću od 15.1.! Javite dojmove!

Želim svima sreću i grlim vas cure, neka početak ove godine bude dobitni...svaki vaš post mi je drag i razumijem vas...navijam za vas.
A Bimbo i ostalim trudnicama želim da sve bude u redu  :Heart:  Koliko god je često teško slušati o tuđim trudnoćama dok si u postupku, pogotovo nakon nekog neuspjeha, neka to bude i vjetar u leđa svima. Sretno drage cure!

----------


## Bilbo-mali

*Sushi* ja se u potpunosti slazem. Do skoro 30tt nikome nisam rekla, nista nisam kupila, niti jednom dr.vjerovala.. Bas se neki strah usadio duuuboko u meni. Osjecam kako pomalo jenjava, ali stvarno sporo.. Ja se nadam da ce ta radost skoro nadvladati  :Klap:

----------


## Bilbo-mali

*Sushi* kako si se ti radporedila na dr. na cisti istok (Merkur) vs. cisti zapad (Radoncic).  :utezi:

----------


## sushi

> *Sushi* kako si se ti radporedila na dr. na cisti istok (Merkur) vs. cisti zapad (Radoncic).



Živim blizu Merkura, na dobrom su glasu i R. mi ih je preporučio, vode mi trudnoću od kad sam završila na hitnoj u 6tt, sami su mi to predložili na hitnoj i zasad mi je odlično tu. Radončić me vodio u mpo od 2012., on najbolje poznaje moje stanje i on me usmjerio u MK, tako da je dijelom zaslužan i za trudnoću. Vjerujem mu i nije mi teško povremeno otići do njega i biti stalno na liniji s njim, nakon višegodišnjeg truda i mučenja koja smo prošli skupa.

Bilbo draga daleko si dogurala i bit će to ok, javljam nam... preimenovala sam te u Bimbo gore  :Kiss:

----------


## Senka43

Lucy10,prolece ce brzo pa ces i ti u novi,uspesan,postupak jer beba ceka na tebe.
Sto se Bobana tice on je sav takav pozitivno "otkacen"hahah.Mi kad smo februara '21 otisli da promenimo donorku i izaberemo novu on pokazuje sliku i kaze mom muzu vidi kakva je,sta kazes??A moj muz kaze zovi je da je vodim u Dubaji na odmor haahah a ja kazem da,da a Senka nek ide po terapiju hahah i tako se siti s njim ismejemo.Mi se toliko s njim ispricamo da ponekad i zaboravimo  zasta smo dosli.
Cure,nemate sta da se plasite.Kako dani,bukvalno,lete eto nas na pragu porodjaja.Nema mesta tim negativnim mislima da ce se nesto lose desiti.Sve lose je iza nas.Toliko borbe,terapija,pregleda,analiza,putovanja tamo-amo o kojoma vise nit ne razmisljam nego svaki dan koji prodje kazem sebi korak blize cilju.
Jos samo da dodam mi koji sami placamo postupak sa doniranom jajnom celijom izadje nam na 10 hiljada eura kad se izracuna s terapijom,hotelima,putovanjima...
Laku noc svima i ostajte zdravo,veselo i pozitivno❤

----------


## Bilbo-mali

*Sushi* odlicno! Koliko je vazno imati dr.kojem vjerujes  :Smile: 
*Senka* fajterka! 
*Sve cure* Veselim se svim novim postupcima koji nam nose nove bebiceeeeeeee  :grouphug:

----------


## mala85

Senka43 koji ti je to bio pokušaj u Mk? Jel ti to iz prve uspjelo? I zanima me dali ja mogu ici na novu donorku da ne idem na fet jer su mi i ovako rekli da su stanice koje su ostale da nisu bas najbolje.

----------


## sushi

> I zanima me dali ja mogu ici na novu donorku da ne idem na fet jer su mi i ovako rekli da su stanice koje su ostale da nisu bas najbolje.


Najbolji odgovor ćeš dobiti ako pitaš Bobana, pošalji mu poruku na whapp/viber, obično odgovara vrlo brzo ili nazove za dogovor... 
Ako si išla preko HZZO, bojim se da ne bi bilo moguće, ali ako si išla privatno - vjerujem da se sve može dogovoriti. Iako, ima trudnoća i iz postupaka s lošijim embrijima...valjda ih ne bi zamrzavali da ne misle da ima šanse

----------


## Senka43

Mala85,prvo inseminacija,onda krenuli u postupak sa mojim jc ali moje telo uopste nije reagovalo na terapiju onda 2 pokusaja sa doniranom jajnom celijom(neuspesno).Potom mi je dr otkrio miom od 7mm koji je operisan septembra 2020.Mi smo sa tom donorkom dobili ta 3 embriona koja smo iskoristili.Onda smo februara 2021.otisli na razgovor i ponudjena nam je ta ista donorka koja je najvise licila na mene i koja ista krvna grupa ali mi smo odbili i izabrali novu.Znaci mi nismo imali zamrznutih embriona i onda smo izabrali novu donorku koja bas i ne lici na mene(sto nama apsolutno nije bitno) i nema moju krvnu grupu.Odatle smo dobili 8 embriona,jedan su unistili,2 su preneta meni a ostalo je jos 5 Eto taj postupak je bio uspesan ali nazalost u 13.nedelji je jednoj bebi je otkrivena dijafragma hernia i dete nije imalo sansi da prezivi pa je u 16.nedelji uradjena redukcija.Tako da sad ta beba vise ne dise al je idalje u mom stomaku a curica raste i razvija se,BOGU hvala,kako treba.Sta god te zanima slobodno me pitaj i u privatnoj poruci, ja svima odgovaram jer znam kako je i svaki odgovor moze biti od koristi

----------


## LaraLana

> Ja nisam našla načina, sve bi bilo puuno lakše, manje stresno i jeftinije da mogu bit doma. Koliko znam, kod nas nije legalno ni sam naručiti materijal i napraviti inseminaciju (postoji takva opcija na Cryos). Kad sam gledala, nama najbliža zemlja u kojoj je legalno je Mađarska, ali nisam sigurna kakve su klinike tamo.


Hrvatska je u eu i moglo je se naručiti iz Cryosa materijal za kućnu inseminaciju kao privatna osoba, osim ako Cryos unatrag 2, 3 godine nije nešto mijenjao što se tiče toga.
Tu sam na forumu pročitala da je cura naručivala al to neću niti spominjati uopće kolika je uspješnost mala.

----------


## LaraLana

> donoricu u principu bira embriolog, prvenstveno prema krvnoj grupi koju usklađuje s vašom ili eventualno partnerovom. cilja se i na usklađivanje nekih fizičkih parametara i fenotipa (visina/težina, boja očiju), ali donorica nema tako puno da bi se sve uskladilo te se najčešće svede na odabir po krvnoj grupi. u Sistini, ako pacijenti žele, ponekad daju da se napravi odabir zajedno s embriologom između nekoliko potencijalnih donorica, ali dio pacijenata u principu ni želi znati ništa o donorima, nego prepuštaju odabir embriologu.
> 
> što se tiče screeninga, donorice se testiraju na hepatitis C i B, HIV, cističnu fibrozu + rade kariogram. ako je sve uredno, mogu ići u postupak i donirati stanice.
> 
> da li će dijete ličiti na vas ne možete znati ni u slučaju spontanog začeća s vlastitim stanicama. korištenje doniranih jajnih stanica podrazumijeva da genetski materijal iz jezgre jajne stanice (koji definira i fizičke karakteristike) neće biti naslijeđen od vas, nego će u slučaju tako dobivenog embrija biti kombinacija donorskog i partnerovog. međutim, stvari nisu baš tako jednostavne, jer se u trudnoći događa kompleksna izmjena i na staničnoj razini između fetusa i trudnice, npr. dio staničnog materijala koji definira budući metabolizam i imunitet djeteta nasljeđuje se od majke, a ne donorice. uz to, postoji i niz nedovoljno poznatih/istraženih mehanizama koji utječu na tzv. ekspresiju gena ovisno o okolini u kojoj se organizam razvija, što se naziva epigenetika - možete pretražiti po netu, ima dosta toga o epigenetici u slučaju korištenja doniranih gameta.
> 
> sve gore navedene info sam dobila od embriologa u Sistini, jer su me zanimali odgovori na ista pitanja


Sushi  :Heart: 

Divno si ovo napisala i ove informacije su svake pare vrijedne....super super i čitajte cure i pamtite. 

Ako nađem link iz novina ostavim tu na forumu kad ulovim malo vremena da vidite ženu koja je među prvima kao samica rodila, iz Bg je. Rodila je malo više od jedne godine već ja svoje prvo dijete i javno je sve rekla i slikala se s Bobanom i dr. Popovićem čini mi se.

----------


## LaraLana

> Živim blizu Merkura, na dobrom su glasu i R. mi ih je preporučio, vode mi trudnoću od kad sam završila na hitnoj u 6tt, sami su mi to predložili na hitnoj i zasad mi je odlično tu. Radončić me vodio u mpo od 2012., on najbolje poznaje moje stanje i on me usmjerio u MK, tako da je dijelom zaslužan i za trudnoću. Vjerujem mu i nije mi teško povremeno otići do njega i biti stalno na liniji s njim, nakon višegodišnjeg truda i mučenja koja smo prošli skupa.
> 
> Bilbo draga daleko si dogurala i bit će to ok, javljam nam... preimenovala sam te u Bimbo gore


A ja kad sam bila kod Dr. R krajem 2013-te i tad sam mu rekla gdje, što i kako i bilo mu je drago kad sam mu rekla gdje idem. Inače tko ne zna Dr. Radončić je iz Skopja i divan je. Dosta toga je naučio od Dr. Lazarevskog.

P.S. sushi u izvrsnim si rukama  :Wink:

----------


## LaraLana

> Senka43 koji ti je to bio pokušaj u Mk? Jel ti to iz prve uspjelo? I zanima me dali ja mogu ici na novu donorku da ne idem na fet jer su mi i ovako rekli da su stanice koje su ostale da nisu bas najbolje.


Mala pisala sam ti ja već u vezi ovoga. Trebaš iskoristit sve iz započetog postupka da bi uopće išla u novi i na novu donoricu.

----------


## LaraLana

Senka, Kaja, Alisa, Branca  :grouphug: 
Ako sam nekoga zaboravila nemojte se ljutiti. Mislim na vas svaki dan.
Tako je senka, samo nek je živo i zdravo i samo nek se javlja svojoj mamici lupkanjem

----------


## LaraLana

> Što se tiče drugih klinika u Skopju koje rade donacije - ovu informaciju sam dobila od cure iz Makedonije koja pomaže njihovim pacijentima (valjda kao neka udruga), koju sam upoznala u Skopju i koja je ostvarila trudnoću u nekoj drugoj njihovoj klinici. Dakle info je iz druge ruke i nisam ga uspjela provjeriti detaljno jer Makedonci nisu baš na ti s engleskim i informacije na netu su vrlo šture. 
> Žena mi je rekla da je Sistina najrazvikanija i najpopularnija, ali da i druge ivf klinike imaju podjednake rezultate i nešto niže cijene od Sistine. 
> Pokušat ću saznati više o tome. 
> Mi smo svi orijentirani na Sistinu jer o njoj imamo puno informacija zbog ovog foruma i LaraLane , a svi volimo ići negdje gdje nam je barem nešto poznato, kad već idemo u (uglavnom) totalno nepoznat grad i stranu zemlju, to je razumljivo...


Sushi ja sam nekako dojma da je Sistina ipak uspješnija od ovih drugih klinika, nije samo da je najviše razvikana.
Oni su prije bili na totalno drugoj lokaciji dok ih Turci nisu kupili i zvali su se "mala bogorodica sistina".
Ja sam ih pod tim imenom našla.

Tako je, druge klinike su malo jeftinije a opet su vezane za Bobana jer je on zadužen za donorski materijal i radi pri ministarstvu zdravlja također, osim ako se nešto nije promijenilo.
Dr. Tatjana Gurzanova radi u Newborn klinici i jako često je na liniji s Bobanom, pričao mi on.

Meni je jako drago da sam pomogla da mnogi koji su imali predrasude o Mk i Sistini i da su se odlučili otići.
I dalje ću drage volje tu biti i pisati kad god stignem.
Vjerujte početak 2014-te kad sam otišla dole nije bilo jednostavno probiti led, jako malo ma gotovo nikakvih informacija nisam imala, nitko nije pisao po forumu o Sistini osim mene.
A da ne govorim koliko je se još Sistina izgradila, evo sushi kaže da opet renoviraju. Bolje da vam ne pišem di je se ulazilo a di izlazilo na 5 katu. To sad nema veze s onim što je mene dočekalo. Izgledali su tad kao svemirski brod a mogu misliti sada.

----------


## LaraLana

Malena se nije dugo javljala!
Jel netko u kontaktu s njom možda?
Malena ako čitaš javi nam se da čujemo kako si!

----------


## mala85

Hvala svima na odgovoru. Dali netko od Vas zna koliko se plaća fet (donacija js) i ako mi ne uspije ni taj 2 fet dali mogu istu donorku uzeti ili moram drugu tražit? Dali zna netko išta o tome? Možda bi čak bilo bolje da i uzmem neku drugu s obzirom da mi prvi pokušaj nije uspio a sumnjam da će i drugi pokušaj jer su lošije js sa tom nekom fragmentacijom ako sam dobro napisala... ici na proljece na fet pa zatim podnjet zahtjev HZZO za ponovni postupak. Ja idem preko HZZO jedino mi krivo sto cu morat sve nanovo (zahtjev, nalazi itd) a to sve dugo traje.

----------


## sushi

> Hvala svima na odgovoru. Dali netko od Vas zna koliko se plaća fet (donacija js) i ako mi ne uspije ni taj 2 fet dali mogu istu donorku uzeti ili moram drugu tražit? Dali zna netko išta o tome? Možda bi čak bilo bolje da i uzmem neku drugu s obzirom da mi prvi pokušaj nije uspio a sumnjam da će i drugi pokušaj jer su lošije js sa tom nekom fragmentacijom ako sam dobro napisala... ici na proljece na fet pa zatim podnjet zahtjev HZZO za ponovni postupak. Ja idem preko HZZO jedino mi krivo sto cu morat sve nanovo (zahtjev, nalazi itd) a to sve dugo traje.



FET je u 10. mjesecu prošle godine u Sistini bio 876 eura. ako ideš preko HZZO ne plaćaš ga sama, nego trebaš predati zahtjev i tražiti novi predračun klinike za njihovo novo rješenje za FET. Nakon postupka si im trebala poslati izvještaj i oni znaju koliko imaš smrzlića.
Ne brini, kažu da svaki idući zahtjev prema HZZO ide brže, bitno je da nađeš ok doktora u Petrovoj za obavljanje njihove papirologije i odluke. Meni je najduže trajalo upravo sve u Petrovoj i to totalno bezveze, jer sam bila kod krivog dr., a čim sam predala sve potrebno na HZZO, riješili su sve u doslovno nekoliko dana. Žene koje u HZZO vode inozemna liječenja su jako pristupačne, brze i od pomoći. Čula sam da im je stalo posebno do ivf pacijenata jer je i njih nekoliko bilo u toj priči i znaju kako je. Moje iskustvo s komunikacijom s njima je više nego odlično i moram priznati da sam se iznenadila. 
Predlažem ti da ih nazoveš i sve pitaš, čini mi se da nemaš neke osnovne informacije...

----------


## sushi

> A ja kad sam bila kod Dr. R krajem 2013-te i tad sam mu rekla gdje, što i kako i bilo mu je drago kad sam mu rekla gdje idem. Inače tko ne zna Dr. Radončić je iz Skopja i divan je. Dosta toga je naučio od Dr. Lazarevskog.
> 
> P.S. sushi u izvrsnim si rukama



Hvala ti LaraLana  :Heart: 

Dr.L i dr.R su studirali skupa, mislim da nitko nije učio od nikoga, nego su si pomagali kad je počeo ivf u Sistini, tadašnjoj Bogorodici... a sad se čini da su tamo daleko napredovali u odnosu na Hr klinike, laboratorij ima super rezultate... 
Znaš li ima li ili je bilo neke objavljene statistike njihove uspješnosti LaraLana?

----------


## LaraLana

> Hvala ti LaraLana 
> 
> Dr.L i dr.R su studirali skupa, mislim da nitko nije učio od nikoga, nego su si pomagali kad je počeo ivf u Sistini, tadašnjoj Bogorodici... a sad se čini da su tamo daleko napredovali u odnosu na Hr klinike, laboratorij ima super rezultate... 
> Znaš li ima li ili je bilo neke objavljene statistike njihove uspješnosti LaraLana?


E bravo, tako je. Znam da su nekako povezani ali već je prošlo dosta vremena pa sam mislila da je ovo što sam pisala. Divni su i jedan i drugi.
Ja sam pitala Bobana jednom za statistiku i rekao je da to ne objavljuju i da im je visok postupak uspješnosti ali to je bilo u našem prvom razgovoru dole kad sam bila pa se ne bi usudila bubnut napamet. 
Ali to bi trebale cure koje su friško dole znati jer sam nekako stekla dojam da to Boban obično spomene jer je jako sretan radi toga.

Cure pitajte za postotak uspješnosti kad budete dole koje ćete sad uskoro ići pa nam javite!

----------


## LaraLana

> Hvala svima na odgovoru. Dali netko od Vas zna koliko se plaća fet (donacija js) i ako mi ne uspije ni taj 2 fet dali mogu istu donorku uzeti ili moram drugu tražit? Dali zna netko išta o tome? Možda bi čak bilo bolje da i uzmem neku drugu s obzirom da mi prvi pokušaj nije uspio a sumnjam da će i drugi pokušaj jer su lošije js sa tom nekom fragmentacijom ako sam dobro napisala... ici na proljece na fet pa zatim podnjet zahtjev HZZO za ponovni postupak. Ja idem preko HZZO jedino mi krivo sto cu morat sve nanovo (zahtjev, nalazi itd) a to sve dugo traje.


Mala upravo na tvoja pitanja dala je odgovore malena al bi se trebalo vratiti puno stranica unatrag. 
Jedna donorka jedna pacijentica. Jedna donorka jednom može biti stimulirana čini mi se u 6 mj. Ako se ostvari zapravo trudnoća onda nema više pravo.
Ispravite me ako griješim.
 A ako je neka kopirala post dajte cure onda tu opet pa da se pročita.

----------


## mala85

Sushi jao pa ovo stvarno nisam znala, ja mislila da to ja moram platit. S ovim si mi stvarno pomogla, hvala ti od srca...

----------


## Kaja1976

Netko je pitao za cijenu FETa, ja sam platila 930 eura jesenas.

----------


## sushi

> Sushi jao pa ovo stvarno nisam znala, ja mislila da to ja moram platit. S ovim si mi stvarno pomogla, hvala ti od srca...


Najbolje da ih u ponedjeljak nazoveš i pitaš sve vezano uz rješenje za FET. Broj je 01 6397 425 ili mail ino@hzzo.hr

Na taj mail si im trebala poslati izvještaj nakon postupka, a u ured u Jukićevoj odnijeti ili poslati račune od prijevoza - sve to unutar 15 dana od završenog postupka.

Pazi da ti FET ne računaju kao jedan postupak! Pitaj ih to. Jer imaš pravo na 4 postupka sveukupno (fet se ne računa kao zaseban postupak po našim propisima).

----------


## sushi

> Ja sam pitala Bobana jednom za statistiku i rekao je da to ne objavljuju i da im je visok postupak uspješnosti ali to je bilo u našem prvom razgovoru dole kad sam bila pa se ne bi usudila bubnut napamet. 
> Ali to bi trebale cure koje su friško dole znati jer sam nekako stekla dojam da to Boban obično spomene jer je jako sretan radi toga.
> 
> Cure pitajte za postotak uspješnosti kad budete dole koje ćete sad uskoro ići pa nam javite!


Meni je Boban na prvim konzultacijama, krajem 6.mj 2021., rekao da možemo računati na 50% šanse za postizanje trudnoće po jednom postupku, da im je statistika nešto malo bolja od toga.

Ovo je u rangu EU zemalja, općenito se za donacije u dobrim klinikama s dobrim laboratorijima dolazi do oko 50% uspješnosti po postupku. To su puno veći postoci u odnosu na "običan" ivf, jer su donori mladi, zdravi i broj stanica koje se dobiju u "paketu" je koliko-toliko osiguran. Naravno, pitanje je što je uspješan postupak - trebalo bi se gledati koliki je broj živo rođene djece iz postupaka, ne samo pozitivnih beta.

U slučaju Sistine, ako je uspješnost realna, a vjerujem da je, je to velik uspjeh jer je broj jajnih stanica koje se dobiju po postupku (8kom) manji u odnosu na druge zemlje koje su popularna odredišta za donaciju u EU, plus stanice dolaze smrznute, što je nepovoljnije u odnosu na svježi ciklus... dakle, ako usprkos tome uspijevaju dobiti uspješnost oko 50% po postupku - to je zaista dobar rezultat i pokazatelj da laboratorij dobro radi.
Naravno, šteta je da se službene brojke ne objavljuju detaljno, no ni u EU nije bajna situacija po tom pitanju - šteta!

----------


## Lucy10

Sushi, hvala ti na svim korisnim informacijama. Kada se kaže 50% misli se na uspeh po jednom ciklusu (svi transferi sa jednom donorkom) a ne 50% po jednom transferu, zar ne? Ispravi me ako grešim.
Ja sam odlučila da me statistika ne opterećuje previše, iako je dobro znati da su brojke visoke. Verujem da je Sistina najbolji mogući izbor za donaciju. To su mi potvrdile i cure sa makedonskog foruma, dakle Makedonke koje odlično poznaju tamošnje prilike. Presudilo je i to što se na materijal čeka puno kraće nego kod drugih klinika sa kojima sam se dopisivala.

----------


## sushi

Lucy, ja sam shvatila da se tih njegovih 50% odnosi na jedan transfer...ali pitaj ga kad opet dođeš, moguće je da sam krivo polovila, bila sam dosta nervozna i pod tremom zbog odabira donorice na prvim konzultacijama, pa sam bila malo ošamućena... Javi nam  :Smile:

----------


## Alisa81

Lucy, meni je doktor drito nakon transfera 2 embrija s mojim starijim stanicama rekao da smo prešli 50 posto za uspjeh. Onda vjerojatno to tako broje, po transferu.

----------


## Kaja1976

Sushi,kako si...jesi još u bolnici,krvarenje prestalo?

----------


## Lucy10

Alisa, sushi, pa to je onda sjajno! U svakom slučaju, njihova stručnost i profesionalnost idu nam u prilog. Još malo sreće da začini sve, od srca želim svima.

----------


## sushi

> Sushi,kako si...jesi još u bolnici,krvarenje prestalo?


Hvala ti draga Kaja...evo baš puštena danas, strogo mirovanje, ne smijem ništa i nigdje, ni nagli pokret...ali neka, samo da ja to nekako izguram do kraja...

----------


## Kaja1976

Doma samo laganini, meditacija i uživancija...mužić nek ugađa.
Samo raditi na opuštenosti i slušati, ako su rekli strogo mirovati, to je to.
Bit će ok, u dobrim si rukama, kako kaže naša LaraLana :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## Senka43

> Hvala ti draga Kaja...evo baš puštena danas, strogo mirovanje, ne smijem ništa i nigdje, ni nagli pokret...ali neka, samo da ja to nekako izguram do kraja...


Naporno i dosadno kad se samo pomisli na to strogo mirovanje ali kad se zna sta je krajnji cilj onda nista nije tesko.Pozdrav i podrska od mene❤

----------


## Alisa81

LiaLia, navodno se i u HR može naručiti materijal iz Cryosa, ali naručitelj mora biti netko medicinske struke (navodno može čak i med. sestra). U jednoj našoj LGBT udruzi su mi rekli da se to tako može.

Do GDPR-a su mogle i privatne osobe, ali sad više ne (iako ne znam kakve to ima veze ako se naručuje od anonimca).

 E sad, to bi ti morao biti netko osobno jako dobar da ti napravi takvu uslugu. Ja nemam nikoga takvoga tako da se nisam dalje interesirala. Ali ne bi sigurno davali takve info da se ne može tak nešto napraviti.

----------


## Katesplit1

https://yumama.mondo.rs/porodica/ziv...-ane-svim.html

----------


## LaraLana

> https://yumama.mondo.rs/porodica/ziv...-ane-svim.html


Hvala Kate....to je to što sam htjela staviti  :Heart:

----------


## LaraLana

Sad za ove postotke uspješnosti najbolje je zbilja da se pita Bobana i da razjasni dal je to po transferu, po postupku, po godinama ili kako već.
Ja sam mu pokazala našu statistiku jednom e sad za koju godinu sam to više zaboravila, link od klinika je bio tu s rode što je osoblje ostavilo. Nabrzaka je prokomentirao da se ne može to tako gledati da oni malo drugačije gledaju.
U tim tablicama je bio popis klinika privatnih i državnih.
Broj postupaka stimuliranih, prirodnih, polustimulranih, FET, započeti ciklusi, dal su bili i prekinuti ciklusi to nisam sigurna. On se nije baš složio s tim računanjem. Al kad je vidio postotak po godinama i uspješnosti rekao je pa tu smo negdje i mi.
Znači to je bilo pitanje postotka za postupke s vlastitim stanicama. Za drugo zbilja ne bi znala pa je bolje pitati njega.
Al svejedno bi trebali imati statistiku napisanu na stranici Sistine.

----------


## LaraLana

Sushi malo sam između redaka čitala i brzo pa mi promaklo ovo sad za bolnicu. Vidjela sam da je termin u 6.mj. Kako si sad? Koliko tjedana si trudna?
Razumijem strah, u kosti se uvuče. Praktički do samog kraja čovjek strahuje i nemože se opustit.
Bit će sve u redu  :Heart:

----------


## sushi

Hvala ti LaraLana  :Heart:  Ma pišem preduge postove, bezveze. 
Deep down vjerujem da će biti sve ok i trudim se biti optimistična svakodnevno, ali da je bilo jako stresno i puno plakanja, je... no dobro, navikli smo da ništa ne ide lako, pa guramo i ovo  :Smile:  Dr.R mi je promijenio terapiju u jednoj fazi, u dogovoru s dr.L, i čini se da je to izvuklo stvar u kritičnom trenutku.

Baš sam ušla u 16tt i zasad se čini da su cura i dečko. Bitno da oni budu ok, a sve ostale popratne cirkuse i bolnice ću ja izdržati. 
Na Merkuru su atmosfera i uvjeti prilično dobri i ako ću i neko vrijeme morati ležati tamo, sve je ok.

A trenutno me najviše zanima kakav je novi ivf odjel u Sistini, idući tjedan otvaraju! Javljajte cure...napeto isčekujemo

----------


## Afrodita06

Hej cure,
Imam jedno pitanje pa ako netko slučajno zna.
HZZO nam je odobrio inseminaciju sa donorom spermatozoida. Odgađamo to za 2 mjesec zbog renoviranja. 
E sad moje pitanje je, koliko sam ja shvatila imam pravo 4 puta na inseminaciju pa nakon toga 4 puta ivf bez stimulacije lijekovima (iako baš ne znam što to znači) i 4 puta ivf sa stimulacijom? Sve ukupno 12 puta. Imam li ja uopće pravo na 12 puta ako idemo na donora?
Broji li se FET kao jedan postupak?
Malo mi je to sve zbunjujuće a nisam baš ni dugo u ovom.

----------


## sushi

Afrodita, prema Zakonu o mpo imaš pravo na sveukupno 10 postupaka potpomognute oplodnje - 4 inseminacije, 2 ivf-a u tzv. prirodnom ciklusu (bez stimulacije), 4 ivf-a u stimuliranom ciklusu. Ovo vrijedi za postupke općenito, a je li tako i za postupke s doniranim sjemenom, nisam ti baš sigurna, zato jer se donirani materijal plaća...i po logici stvari, hzzo-u nije jednak trošak inseminacije bez i s doniranim sjemenom. 

Koliko sam shvatila u Sistini i po ovom forumu, sve cure koje idu u postupak s doniranim sjemenom, idu u punu stimulaciju. Po tome bi imala pravo na 4 postupka, isto kao i s doniranim jajnim stanicama. No to je moja pretpostavka, nadam se da će ti se cure koje znaju točnu info javiti.

Mislim da je najsigurnije da pitaš HZZO ured za inozemno liječenje direktno. Broj je 01 6397 425 ili mail ino@hzzo.hr. Javi nam da znamo!

----------


## sushi

FET se ne bi trebao brojati kao zaseban postupak! Po Hr propisima FET *nije* zaseban postupak, ne broji se u ta 4 stimulirana postupka pokrivena preko HZZO, nego je samo "nastavak" jednog od stimuliranih postupaka.

Ovim putem molim da se javi bilo tko kome je za put u MK FET računan kao zaseban postupak u HZZO. Nedavno smo imali raspravu o tome, jer je navodno nekome tako proveden FET. Molim vas javite se ako je itko imao takvo iskustvo ili pogotovo ako trenutno ima i bori se s tim.

----------


## Afrodita06

Stvar je u tome da su nama kao paru odbili IVF sa donorom s objašnjenjem da je postupak invazivan i skuplji od inseminacije a obzirom da ja nemam nikakvih problema (za sada) smatraju da nije potrebno odmah ići na IVF već prvo na inseminaciju. (Doduše i kad sam bila na pregledu u Mk, dr. L je rekao da bi prvo pokušao inseminaciju)
Pa ako imam pravo na ukupno 4 postupka a oni će mene slati na inseminaciju to mi onda nije fer i ok. Koliko ja mogu u toj postupku inseminacije biti stimulirana?

----------


## sushi

Afrodita, u pravu ste. Nazovite sutra HZZO i sve ih pitajte. Moje iskustvo s njima je dobro, žene su od pomoći.
Zaista vam ne znam koliko postupaka uključujući inseminaciju, nadam se da će vam se još netko javiti. Ovo za 4 postupka su meni rekli za donaciju jajne stanice, jer svaki postupak podrazumijeva stimulaciju donorice. A postupci donacije js i sjemena se bitno razlikuju, po svemu.
Nazovite ih, pa nam javite ovdje pliz, to su jako bitne i korisne informacije za sve...

----------


## Kaja1976

Nešto razmišljam i čitam da stopa uspješnosti sa doniranim jajnim stanicama nije znatno veća ako se transferiraju dva zametka...a može lako rezultirati sa blizanačkom trudnoćom koja je visokorizična.
Nekako mi u mojoj glavi titra da ako se održi trudnoća,održat će se bila dva ili jedan embrion.
Kakva su vaša razmišljanja?

----------


## tinkilinkixyz

Pozdrav cure, želim vam sve najbolje u postupcima, a trudnicama naravno zdrave bebice  :Smile: 
Što se tiče rizika za blizanačku trudnoći, mislim da puno zavisi od različih faktora - zdravlje žene, konstitucija žene - lakše će krupnija žena sa 180 cm izneti blizanačku trudnoću, nego neka sitna sa 50 kg i 160 cm visine - kao ja  :Smile:  Bitne su i godine, kao i faktor da li do trudnoće već dolazilo, itd...
Doktor može savjetovati u vezi na sve faktore, a konačna odluka zavisi od pacientice.

Čitam da pišete kako su donorice ličile na vas/nisu vam bile slične - pokažu vam njenu sliku ili samo boja očiju, kg, visina, ...?

----------


## LiaLia

> Nešto razmišljam i čitam da stopa uspješnosti sa doniranim jajnim stanicama nije znatno veća ako se transferiraju dva zametka...a može lako rezultirati sa blizanačkom trudnoćom koja je visokorizična.
> Nekako mi u mojoj glavi titra da ako se održi trudnoća,održat će se bila dva ili jedan embrion.
> Kakva su vaša razmišljanja?


Da, i mene jako muci ta odluka otkad sam se odlučila za postupak. Koliko čitam istraživanja, vani u zadnje vrijeme najčešće preporucuju i odlučuju se za jedan embrij (SET) blasticu. Statistikom se uvijek može manipulirati (odabirom odgovarajucih uzoraka, interpretacijom rezultata - što se točno smatra uspjehom) pa nisam do kraja sigurna koliko su šanse veće s više vracenih, ali navodno ne puno. Uz rizičnu trudnocu, kod mene je situacija da sam u postupku bez partnera pa bi mi s organizacijske i financijske strane najviše odgovaralo jedno dijete. Naravno, pomoci ce mi obitelj i prijatelji koliko budu mogli, ali lakse je i onima koji pomazu s jednim :D

----------


## Munkica

http://www.brusselsivf.be/does-art-t...l=true#L4-5746

U Belgiji je npr zakonom reguliran broj embrija koji se moze vratiti u jednom transferu s obzirom na godine. 1. i 2. pokusaj do 36 godina jedan embrio, nakon 36 godina mogu 2 embrija i nakon 40 nema ogranicanja, ali postoje i iznimke.
Imala sam 37 godina kad smo odlucili ici na 2. dijete i vracen je samo 1 embrij. Niti sam zeljela 2, niti je doktor predlozio..

----------


## Kaja1976

Tinkilinki, meni je pokazao sliku, sličnost oko boje očiju i kose, nije ni neki izbor oko krvne grupe, meni nije bilo moje, a A+ sam ( čudno baš )....
no to sve zapravo treba biti sekundarno, najvažnija je mladost i kvaliteta jajnih stanica.

----------


## Kaja1976

Munkica, ti si bila u Sistini?

----------


## sushi

Mukica jeste li bili u postupku u Belgiji s doniranim gametama ili postupku s vašim i partnerovim?
Jeste li sigurni da je Single Embryo Transfer u belgijskom zakonu? Ovo što se linkali je stranica klinike... bio bi to zanimljiv podatak ako je zakonski regulirano.

U EU generalno postoji tendencija SETu zadnjih godina i postotak višeplodnih trudnoća se posljedično smanjio (ispod 5% čini mi se). U Hr na primjer ta praksa tek počinje zadnjih godina, tako da je postotak višeplodnih trudnoća iz ivf-a i dalje visok (oko 14%). Ovo sve se odnosi na "običan" ivf, neovisno o donacijama.

Kod donacije su stvari ipak nešto drugačije. U Sistini u postupcima s doniranim gametama, koliko sam dobila dojam i po informaciji koju sam dobila od Bobana, većini pacijentica rade transfere 2 embrija. Mene je ovo također mučilo jer sam priželjkivala SET. No, kako mi je objašnjeno u MK i kasnije od mpo specijalista u Hr, procjenu rade liječnik i embriolog u dogovoru, a s donacijom se uglavnom ide na vraćanje 2 zametka zbog više razloga... 1. ekonomičnost - jer se vraćaju uglavnom 3dnevni embriji koji imaju osjetno manju šansu od 5dnevnih, zatim činjenica da je jedan postupak velik financijski, vremenski i logistički trošak (donorski materijal, put, smještaj, lijekovi), ali i 2. uspješnost, jer u velikom broju slučajeva pacijenti u postupku donacije ipak imaju više godine, više neuspjelih postupaka iza sebe, organizme koji nisu nužno u "savršenom stanju za začeće" (npr. menopauza i sl.)... zato kad se svi ti faktori stave na stol, većinom idu na 2 trodnevna embrija i nema tu puno pitanja i duge rasprave. 

Ima tu još jedan faktor, koji je samo moja pretpostavka (nije mi nitko od stručnih to rekao, razmišljam naglas) - ako ispadne da vam odabrana donorica "nije kompatibilna", odnosno da s dobivenim embrijima ne dolazi do implantacije/začeća, a ako u Sistini uglavnom ljudi dobivaju 4-5 embrija po postupku, ako bi radili isključivo SET, moglo bi doći do situacije gdje putujete 5 puta u postupke prije odabira nove donorice...moja pretpostavka je da se pokušava i to eliminirati, možda griješim.

No pretpostavljam da možete inzistirati na konzultacijama kod Bobana ukoliko mislite da je za vas bolji SET iz bilo kojeg razloga - javite iskustva!

----------


## sushi

> Čitam da pišete kako su donorice ličile na vas/nisu vam bile slične - pokažu vam njenu sliku ili samo boja očiju, kg, visina, ...?


Osnovni parametri pišu na papiru koji vam se pokaže pri embriologovom odabiru donorice iz baze banke gameta. Pokažu sliku neformalno i samo ako želiš, ali ne vidiš nešto specijalno, printana je na crnobijelom printeru, bar je nama tako bilo...no Boban ti objasni da je ona nebitna - i zašto, ako pitaš.

Nama konkretno su bile najbitnije godine donorice i to smo jedino gledali kao bitan faktor, jer su niže godine ogroman doprinos postotku uspješnosti postupaka. 
Što se sličnosti i poklapanja svih parametara tiče, mislim da ih rijetko uspiju sve uskladiti s tobom jer slobodnih donorica u jednom trenutku nema puno. 
Npr. meni nisu uspjeli uskladiti sve, jer imam crnu kosu i vrlo svijetle oči i takva kombinacija nije postojala. Boban mi se ispričavao, a nama je to bilo totalno nebitno. 
Čini se bitno dok razmišljaš o donaciji i dok si nervozna zbog odlaska tamo, vjerujem da nam je svima bilo tako. Ali kad si već tamo na konzultacijama i odluka je donesena, takve realno površne stvari u trenu postanu apsolutno nebitne, mi smo se poslije smijali tome. Boban vas upozna i napravi dobar izbor donora, puno ljudi mu vjeruje bez da išta pogleda  :Smile:

----------


## Lucy10

Sushi je sve lepo objasnila u vezi informacija o donorkama.
Da dodam, Boban je nama objasnio kako je važno da je ona već rađala a ta info se takođe dobija od embriologa (naša ima dvoje dece). Nisam sigurna, ali mislim da su sve donorke koje možete izabrati u Sistini već rađale.

----------


## Munkica

Sushi, je, regulirano je zakonom. Mi smo u Belgiji i bili smo u postupcima s vlastitim stanicama.

----------


## tinkilinkixyz

Kužim da, bitno je da je rodila i da su joj djeca zdrava naravno. A mogućnost da se donorkina dijeca sretnu i ožene sa polubratom/polusestom? Da li je razmišljao netko o tome? Mislim, sigurno je mala, ali postoji teoretično. Mislim, da je bitno da žene prije postupka budu mirne sa svojom odlukom, a ne da ih se na stolu pita da li su sigurne da žele dupli plač ili neke druge gluposti u tom rangu.

----------


## jelena.O

To se može desiti i kod usvojene djece

----------


## sushi

> Kužim da, bitno je da je rodila i da su joj djeca zdrava naravno. A mogućnost da se donorkina dijeca sretnu i ožene sa polubratom/polusestom? Da li je razmišljao netko o tome? Mislim, sigurno je mala, ali postoji teoretično. Mislim, da je bitno da žene prije postupka budu mirne sa svojom odlukom, a ne da ih se na stolu pita da li su sigurne da žele dupli plač ili neke druge gluposti u tom rangu.



Ograničen je broj postupaka, odnosno djece iz postupaka za svaku donoricu u svakoj zemlji - upravo iz tog razloga, ne sjećam se više točno kako, možda će netko drugi znati, to isto Boban objasni.

Žene su mirne s odlukom ako na vrijeme sve pitaju i saznaju. Nitko vas tamo ne dovodi prisilno i niste pasivne, budite aktivni pacijenti, dođite s popisom pitanja i saznajte sve što vas zanima ili muči na vrijeme...na konzultacijama, mailom ili telefonom.

Btw, što se duplog plača tiče, može se i jedan embrij podijeliti u dupliće, rijetko, ali treba biti svjestan te mogućnosti. Nema 100% sigurnosti unaprijed u reprodukciji  :Wink:

----------


## Argente

Kod nas je to ograničenje 3 djece, nakon toga se eventualne preostale gamete uništavaju (Zakon o MPO, članak 26)

----------


## sushi

> http://www.brusselsivf.be/does-art-t...l=true#L4-5746
> 
> U Belgiji je npr zakonom reguliran broj embrija koji se moze vratiti u jednom transferu s obzirom na godine. 1. i 2. pokusaj do 36 godina jedan embrio, nakon 36 godina mogu 2 embrija i nakon 40 nema ogranicanja, ali postoje i iznimke.
> Imala sam 37 godina kad smo odlucili ici na 2. dijete i vracen je samo 1 embrij. Niti sam zeljela 2, niti je doktor predlozio..



Ovo je baš zakon? Za sve mpo pacijente...i donacije? Imaš li možda link na info o tome?
Pitam jer zvuči jako restriktivno, nisam sigurna da vrijedi za baš sve pacijente... Inače, i u Be šalje naš HZZO za neke slučajeve (pgd). Ali ok, ovo je baš offtopic na PDF Makedonija.

----------


## Afrodita06

Dobila sam odgovor od HZZO-A a vezano za broj postupaka. I za liječenje u inozemstvu vrijedi isti broj postupaka preko HZZO-A kao i za liječenje kod nas, dakle ukupno 10. 4 inseminacije i 6 ivf, naravno ovisno o vašoj zdravstvenoj situaciji. Što znači ako u vašem slučaju nije moguća primjena inseminacije onda naravno imate samo pravo na 6 ivf.
Transfer zamrznutih embrija se smatra nastavkom liječenja i ne broji se kao novi postupak ali je isto sufinanciran preko HZZO-A samo se za njegovo financiranje mora isto podnijeti zahtjev prema HZZO. 
Ovih 10 puta se odnosi i na RH i na inozemstvo. Tipa ako si se liječio kod nas 3 puta, za inozemstvo ti ostaje 7.
Isprika ako ponavljam nešto što već znaju i ptice na grani ali meni je teško isčitati 96 stranica i sve pohvatati a trudim se.

----------


## sushi

Afrodita super! Ovo je odlična informacija za sve koji čitaju forum!  :Smile: 

Za donaciju jajnih stanica se podrazumijeva da je stimuliran postupak (donorica je stimulirana) - zato su sveukupno 4 postupka preko HZZO za donaciju js...tako sam ih shvatila kad sam pitala za sebe. No treba uvijek provjeriti i pitati...

----------


## tinkilinkixyz

Je cure, u pravu ste, hvala za info. Naravno da se može i jedan embrij podijeliti na 2, ali je mala šansa za to. Bitne su to odluke, rekla bih životne, pa je bitno imati širu sliku o svemu tome. Jer u igri je puno živaca, vremena, pitanja i novaca za one koje si sami plaćaju. A ima puno žena koje samo čitaju i ne pišu i sigurna sam da su im sve te info na forumu jako bitne i dragocijene.

----------


## sushi

> Nisam sigurna, ali mislim da su sve donorke koje možete izabrati u Sistini već rađale.


Tako je, uvjet za sve donorice koje doniraju stanice u banku iz koje Sistina dobavlja stanice je da moraju imati minimalno jedno dijete. To je dodatna sigurnost da ne postoji neki potencijalni "skriveni" otežavajući faktor koji se ne može ispitati, a zbog kojeg bi stanice bile neprikladne za uspješan postupak - tako nam je ovo Boban objasnio na konzultacijama.

----------


## LiaLia

Znam da je zamjenska opcija da se nalazi naprave idući dan, ali možda znate za neki (privatni) laboratorij za test hormona u ZG da radi nedjeljom?

----------


## Katesplit1

Tu sam ako što treba

----------


## Kaja1976

Iz koje banke Sistina kupuje donorske jajne stanice?

----------


## Katesplit1

meni je bilo rečeno: 
 Intersono bank

----------


## tinkilinkixyz

A odakle su žene koje doniraju js? Iz kojih država dolaze, ako se to uopće zna?

----------


## Argente

> A odakle su žene koje doniraju js? Iz kojih država dolaze, ako se to uopće zna?


Makedonske dolaze iz Ukrajine.

----------


## sushi

> A odakle su žene koje doniraju js? Iz kojih država dolaze, ako se to uopće zna?


Kad se klinici ili Bobanu javiš prvi put mailom za dogovor za konzultacije, on ti to sve napiše u mailu. 
Planiraš ići u MK ili tek razmišljaš o opcijama/odredištima?

----------


## sushi

> Kod nas je to ograničenje 3 djece, nakon toga se eventualne preostale gamete uništavaju (Zakon o MPO, članak 26)


Čini mi se da nam je Boban rekao da čim se ostvari uspješan postupak s jednom donoricom, ona više nije opcija za druge pacijente.
Doduše ne znam što oni smatraju uspješnim postupkom (živo rođeno dijete ili neku fazu prije..?).
Ako se netko sjeća je li tako ili bi ovo mogao provjeriti kod njih, bilo bi super - meni nije bilo previše bitno niti mislim da tu postoji neka bitna opasnost, pa nisam ispitivala.

----------


## sushi

> A mogućnost da se donorkina dijeca sretnu i ožene sa polubratom/polusestom? Da li je razmišljao netko o tome? Mislim, sigurno je mala, ali postoji teoretično.


Stav u svim naprednijim zemljama (u smislu godina postojanja donorskih programa i organizirane podrške roditeljima i djeci) je da se djetetu treba što ranije reći o donaciji, kao i posvojenoj djeci. Razgovor s djetetom i priče se naravno prilagođavaju njihovom uzrastu... To se pokazalo puno boljim načinom zbog dobrobiti djeteta, jer je saznanje o svom porijeklu u kasnijoj dobi (a dogodit će se kad tad) potencijalno jako velika trauma za dijete i obiteljske odnose.
U tom smislu je teško da bi se polubrat i polusestra našli u takvoj situaciji nesvjesno...

Ima puno zgodnih i korisnih informacija i materijala baš na tu temu na stranici Donor Conception Network - www.dcnetwork.org

----------


## Kaja1976

Zna li netko jel treba test za Skoplje ako imaš kovid potvrdu?

----------


## LiaLia

> Zna li netko jel treba test za Skoplje ako imaš kovid potvrdu?


Ja sam bila tamo krajem 11. mjeseca na pregledu i za avion je bila dovoljna Covid potvrda, a u bolnici nisu ništa tražili. Ne znam jel se sad nešto promjenilo radi količine zaraženih.. Ako saznaš molim te da javiš, ja ću ići sad krajem mjeseca u postupak (ne znam točno kad, ovisno o ciklusu i što doktor bude rekao). Kad ti ideš?

----------


## Kaja1976

Idem u veljači tek na dogovor a kasnije bude tek oplodnja.
Vjerovatno krajem travnja.
Koji dan ciklusa treba tamo biti za oplodnju s doniranim jaj.stanicama?

----------


## Lucy10

Kaja, ti sad ideš izabrati novu donoricu?
Pratila sam tvoje postove i mogu samo reći, svaka čast! Prava si inspiracija za nas rođene isto 76.god.  :Smile:  (ako je to god. rođenja u tvom niku). 
Mi smo prošli put za oplodnju doniranih js bili 14.dan a 19. dan bio transfer blasti. Na proleće ćemo ići na fet, pa se mozda i vidimo u Sistini. Svu sreću ti želim!

----------


## LiaLia

> Idem u veljači tek na dogovor a kasnije bude tek oplodnja.
> Vjerovatno krajem travnja.
> Koji dan ciklusa treba tamo biti za oplodnju s doniranim jaj.stanicama?


Onda cu ja saznati prije pa javim ako treba

----------


## Kaja1976

LiaLia,javi za test ako treba još uz kovidnicu,da tako nazovem potvrdu. . .
Makar mislim da ne treba.
Valjda rade sada,bilo navodno renoviranje i godišnji odmor.
Lucy,hvala,nova donorica,da.
Ja nisam blastice imala već trodnevne,a kako će sad biti,ne znam.
Sad bi trebalo konačno uspjeti!!!
Ipak je to donirani materijal.ma jedva čekam.

----------


## Kaja1976

Cure,jel tko zna za dr.Lazarevskog,da li možda ide u mirovinu?

----------


## Lucy10

Kaja, čula si nešto o tome ili....?
Nadam se da neće, bar još neko vreme : )

----------


## DalmaIB

> Cure,jel tko zna za dr.Lazarevskog,da li možda ide u mirovinu?


Hmmm, moje mišljenje je da ako planira skoro u mirovinu da bi on to rekao nama koje smo trenutno u postupku. Odnosno koje ćemo sad uskoro ići ponovo. A nije ništa spominjao.

----------


## Kaja1976

I ja sam kod njega,ne bih voljela. . .

----------


## branca_i

Kaja1976, jesi to od nekog čula ili samo pretpostavljas da bi mogao?

----------


## LaraLana

Mislim svašta bi moglo biti da ode u mirovinu al ne bi sad na pamet govorila jer kako mi je poznato da ove godine u travnju puni 64 godine (ako sam dobro upamtila da je 58-mo godište, može samo još godinu stariji biti).
Imao je i nesreću a biciklom prije korone, slomio kuk i bio dugo u bolnici.
Onda ga je i korona prikovala za bolnički krevet i tako.
Možda je se zasitio i iscrpio već.
E sad ne znam dal ima uvjete već za mirovinu ili ako se nije odlučio da ide prijevremeno.
Dal bi rekao već pacijenticama ili ne, dal bi trebao ili ne teško je meni npr sad to uopće komentirati jer ne idem u postupak. Al realno gledano ako ode a ne kaže u svakom slučaju ostavlja pacijentice u sigurnim i dobrim rukama a ne da ih ostavlja na cijedilu i da za njih nema tko preuzeti odgovornost. 

P.S. ovo samo pišem ja kao svoje mišljenje. Nisam ništa čula dal ide!

----------


## LaraLana

> Dobila sam odgovor od HZZO-A a vezano za broj postupaka. I za liječenje u inozemstvu vrijedi isti broj postupaka preko HZZO-A kao i za liječenje kod nas, dakle ukupno 10. 4 inseminacije i 6 ivf, naravno ovisno o vašoj zdravstvenoj situaciji. Što znači ako u vašem slučaju nije moguća primjena inseminacije onda naravno imate samo pravo na 6 ivf.
> Transfer zamrznutih embrija se smatra nastavkom liječenja i ne broji se kao novi postupak ali je isto sufinanciran preko HZZO-A samo se za njegovo financiranje mora isto podnijeti zahtjev prema HZZO. 
> Ovih 10 puta se odnosi i na RH i na inozemstvo. Tipa ako si se liječio kod nas 3 puta, za inozemstvo ti ostaje 7.
> Isprika ako ponavljam nešto što već znaju i ptice na grani ali meni je teško isčitati 96 stranica i sve pohvatati a trudim se.


Ovo treba dobro provjeriti opet jer netko plaća FET (transfer zamrznutih embrija) a netko ne.
Razlika je bila u tome dal je u pitanju donacija spermatozoida ili js.
Isto tako se razlikuje dal se plaća zamrzavanje preostalih embrija I isto ovisi koja je vrsta donacije.
Pisalo se o tome ali sam ja osobno zaboravila.
Malo su oni dole na Vi s cijenama!

----------


## mala85

Ja sam bila prije mjesec dana na oplodnji i Boban mi je rekao da prvu godinu zamrzavanje js ide na njihov trošak jer sam preko HZZO-a.

----------


## Afrodita06

O ovom sufinanciranju sam s liječnicom iz HZZO-A pričala općenito, ne za pojedini slučaj. Svakako svatko treba provjeriti za svoju situaciju. Ali u tom razgovoru mi je sama liječnica naglasila da to nije samo ukupno 10 postupaka već bude i više zbog FET-a. 
Mislim da je najveći problem što smo mi kao pacijenti neupućeni, što su liječnici neupućeni. A nitko ih ne može ni kriviti kad su nam zakoni za poluditi. To sve valjda nije nitko nikada popamtio.

----------


## Kaja1976

Branca,nisam čula od nikoga,imam takav osjećaj,nadam se da me vara.
Voljela bih da još radi. . .dugo,dugo.

----------


## branca_i

Kaja1976, sad mi je lakse!  :Wink: 
A cuj, to su stvari na koje ne mozemo utjecati. Nadajmo se da nece ici jos neko vrijeme.

----------


## biba-

Ja sam trenutno u kontaktu s njime jer idem u postupak idući mjesec i nije ništa spominjao da ide u penziju. A valjda bi nešto rekao.

----------


## edi985

Bok, čitam Vas skoro 2 godine i samo sam htjela da Vam poželim puno uspjeha svima koje ste u toku s postupcima ili planirate ih započeti uskoro. Ja sam iz Makedonije i pomoću dr. L ostvarila sam se kao majka (sad već) 9-mjesečnih blizanki. Krajem 2019 uradili smo prvu inseminaciju koja je bila neuspješna, a zatim u kolovozu 2020 odlučili smo se na prvi IVF sa ICSI metodom (suprugova dijagnoza teratozoospermija) i od dobijenih 5 js (bila sam jako razočarana, očekivala sam više), oplođene su bile 2 i na dan transfera vraćene obje (2 dana prije mog 35-og rođendana). Kao i kod svih višeplodnih trudnoća imala sam komplikacije (krvarenje na početku trudnoće, a zatim hitan porođaj carskim rezom u 35-om tjednu nakon čega su cure bili u inkubatoru još 3 tjedna), ali želim reći da bih opet prošla kroz svih ovih peripetija jer i te kako vrijedi kad se konačno san ostvari (ipak sam imala sreće jer je uspjelo iz prvog pokušaja). Neka vam 2022 donese puno beba, nadam se da će vam moja uspješna priča ulijeti tračak nade i da se nećete otkazati u vašoj borbi da se ostvarite kao majke ❤

----------


## sushi

Drage cure, molim vas informaciju za prijateljicu koja nije na forumu, a planira ići na postupak s donacijom sjemena, s vlastitim jajnim stanicama... Dobiva li se u tom slučaju u shemi Prolutex? I do kojeg tjedna trudnoće se uzima?

Hvala unaprijed  :Smile:

----------


## branca_i

> Drage cure, molim vas informaciju za prijateljicu koja nije na forumu, a planira ići na postupak s donacijom sjemena, s vlastitim jajnim stanicama... Dobiva li se u tom slučaju u shemi Prolutex? I do kojeg tjedna trudnoće se uzima?
> 
> Hvala unaprijed


Sushi, ja nisam dobila niti jednom Prolutex, samo utrogestan. Doktor smatra da za to nema potrebe.

----------


## Munkica

> Drage cure, molim vas informaciju za prijateljicu koja nije na forumu, a planira ići na postupak s donacijom sjemena, s vlastitim jajnim stanicama... Dobiva li se u tom slučaju u shemi Prolutex? I do kojeg tjedna trudnoće se uzima?
> 
> Hvala unaprijed


Trebalo bi vaditi krv nakon postupka da se vidi razina progesterona, odnosno isto kad i beta.  U drugom postupku mi je nakon neuspjelog transfera bio nizak progesteron unatoc utrogestanima (3x200 mislim) pa sam dobila i injekcije progesterona. Pocela sam ih uzimati prije transfera pa sve do 9. tt kontinuirano, a onda sam postupno prestajala.

----------


## Kaja1976

Edi985, hvala na dobrim željama.
Bit će ako Bog da.
Sve se na kraju posloži.

----------


## sushi

> Trebalo bi vaditi krv nakon postupka da se vidi razina progesterona, odnosno isto kad i beta.  U drugom postupku mi je nakon neuspjelog transfera bio nizak progesteron unatoc utrogestanima (3x200 mislim) pa sam dobila i injekcije progesterona. Pocela sam ih uzimati prije transfera pa sve do 9. tt kontinuirano, a onda sam postupno prestajala.


Ali to je bilo u Belgiji? Pitam za iskustva iz postupaka iz Sistine, konkretno kod dr.Lazarevskog...

----------


## DalmaIB

> Drage cure, molim vas informaciju za prijateljicu koja nije na forumu, a planira ići na postupak s donacijom sjemena, s vlastitim jajnim stanicama... Dobiva li se u tom slučaju u shemi Prolutex? I do kojeg tjedna trudnoće se uzima?
> 
> Hvala unaprijed


Ja u prošlom postupku nisam dobila prolutex. Samo jednu injekciju večer prije transfera.
Samo utrogestan  2 x 400mg
Sad ubrzo idem na drugi pokušaj pa ti mogu javiti hoće li opet biti bez njega.
Al koliko sam ja shvatila (možda sam skroz u krivu) njega daje ukoliko se ne ide sa svojim j. stanicama

----------


## sushi

> Ja u prošlom postupku nisam dobila prolutex. Samo jednu injekciju večer prije transfera.
> Samo utrogestan  2 x 400mg
> Sad ubrzo idem na drugi pokušaj pa ti mogu javiti hoće li opet biti bez njega.
> Al koliko sam ja shvatila (možda sam skroz u krivu) njega daje ukoliko se ne ide sa svojim j. stanicama


Hvala ti Dalma, da, upravo to me zanimalo  :Smile: 
Držim najveće fige za novi postupak! Javi i što se u klinici promijenilo nakon preuređenja

----------


## LiaLia

Ja sam tamo idući tjedan pa javim kako je  :Smile:  Ako još netko ide, neka slobodno se javi tu ili u inbox. 

Kako ste nosile lijekove za stimulaciju u avion pošto bi trebali biti na hladnom?

----------


## biba-

> Ja sam tamo idući tjedan pa javim kako je  Ako još netko ide, neka slobodno se javi tu ili u inbox. 
> 
> Kako ste nosile lijekove za stimulaciju u avion pošto bi trebali biti na hladnom?


LiaLia, kakvu si stimulaciju dobila?

----------


## branca_i

> Ja sam tamo idući tjedan pa javim kako je  Ako još netko ide, neka slobodno se javi tu ili u inbox. 
> 
> Kako ste nosile lijekove za stimulaciju u avion pošto bi trebali biti na hladnom?


Normalno sam lijekove nosila. Nece im nista biti koji sat. Ja sam uvijek cijeli dan na putu kad idem u Mk i bude sve ok. Bitno da nije na direktnom suncu ili grijanju. 
Sretno u postupku! Javljaj nam novosti.  :Smile:

----------


## Dina06

Pozdrav! Da li je koja od vas koristila estraderm flastere? Di ste ih nabavile?

----------


## LiaLia

> LiaLia, kakvu si stimulaciju dobila?


Idem na IVF s doniranim sjemenom. Stimulacija mi je, čini mi se, standardna - od 2. do 12. dana (10x) Gonal 225IU i od 7. do 12. dana (5x) Cetrotide 0,25mg. Stop injekcija je Ovitrelle.

----------


## LiaLia

> Normalno sam lijekove nosila. Nece im nista biti koji sat. Ja sam uvijek cijeli dan na putu kad idem u Mk i bude sve ok. Bitno da nije na direktnom suncu ili grijanju. 
> Sretno u postupku! Javljaj nam novosti.


Za Ovitrelle me najviše brine. Pitala sam u ljekarni Filipović, tamo mi je magistra rekla da misli da je predugo da je 5h izvan hladnjaka, a u uputama piše "Čuvati u hladnjaku (2 °C – 8 °C). Čuvati u originalnom pakiranju. Unutar roka valjanosti otopina se može čuvati na ili ispod 25 °C najduže do 30 dana bez ponovnog držanja u hladnjaku tijekom tog razdoblja."  Mislim da ću ovu koju sam kupila ponijeti za rezervu, a tamo ću kupiti drugu.

Hvala  :Smile: )

----------


## sushi

Lia Ovitrelle možeš kupiti i u MK, u vrijeme davanja štoperice ćeš sigurno biti već tamo...a pretpostavljam da je i ona jeftinija kod njih, kao i svi ostali lijekovi

----------


## LaraLana

> Drage cure, molim vas informaciju za prijateljicu koja nije na forumu, a planira ići na postupak s donacijom sjemena, s vlastitim jajnim stanicama... Dobiva li se u tom slučaju u shemi Prolutex? I do kojeg tjedna trudnoće se uzima?
> 
> Hvala unaprijed


Sushi ja nisam dobivala Prolutex niti jednom. U prvom postupku sam krenula s Crinone gelom i imala sam reakciju od njega pa smo zamjenili Utrogestanom.
Čak mi je dr. L rekao da mogu uzimati i Duphaston pa da odem do svog dr i također se s njim posavjetujem. 
Niti u jednom trenutku mi nije spomenuo Prolutex.

E sad što se tiče progesterona ja zbilja ne bi znala dal se treba provjeravati nakon transfera ali sam dobro upamtila da je jednom forumašica "bubekica" napisala i ostavila link da je Duphaston dostatan u ivf postupcima. 
Nije žena koja bi bezveze nešto tu ostavljala da nije provjereno a i prošla je dosta transfera nažalost. 
Tako da ja vjerujem da u kombinaciji Utrogestan i Duphaston je sasvim dovoljno progesterona i moje mišljenje je da nema potrebe za Prolutexom koji je toliko skup a ovo dvoje je na recept pogotovo kad se ide o svom trošku.
Ja sam koristila Utrogestan do punih 12 tt.

----------


## LaraLana

> Za Ovitrelle me najviše brine. Pitala sam u ljekarni Filipović, tamo mi je magistra rekla da misli da je predugo da je 5h izvan hladnjaka, a u uputama piše "Čuvati u hladnjaku (2 °C – 8 °C). Čuvati u originalnom pakiranju. Unutar roka valjanosti otopina se može čuvati na ili ispod 25 °C najduže do 30 dana bez ponovnog držanja u hladnjaku tijekom tog razdoblja."  Mislim da ću ovu koju sam kupila ponijeti za rezervu, a tamo ću kupiti drugu.
> 
> Hvala )


Lia ne brini. Tako je kak piše u uputstvu, može van hladnjaka! Isto tako piše i na Gonalu u penu. Već je netko napisao samo da nije direktno na suncu. Sve smo mi to nosile u Skopje po torbama.
Samo opušteno a kod njih dole sve imaš za kupiti i to sve jeftinije.

----------


## LiaLia

Hvala svima za upute  :Smile:

----------


## sushi

> Sushi ja nisam dobivala Prolutex niti jednom. U prvom postupku sam krenula s Crinone gelom i imala sam reakciju od njega pa smo zamjenili Utrogestanom.
> Čak mi je dr. L rekao da mogu uzimati i Duphaston pa da odem do svog dr i također se s njim posavjetujem. 
> Niti u jednom trenutku mi nije spomenuo Prolutex.
> 
> E sad što se tiče progesterona ja zbilja ne bi znala dal se treba provjeravati nakon transfera ali sam dobro upamtila da je jednom forumašica "bubekica" napisala i ostavila link da je Duphaston dostatan u ivf postupcima. 
> Nije žena koja bi bezveze nešto tu ostavljala da nije provjereno a i prošla je dosta transfera nažalost. 
> Tako da ja vjerujem da u kombinaciji Utrogestan i Duphaston je sasvim dovoljno progesterona i moje mišljenje je da nema potrebe za Prolutexom koji je toliko skup a ovo dvoje je na recept pogotovo kad se ide o svom trošku.
> Ja sam koristila Utrogestan do punih 12 tt.


Hvala ti draga LL  :Kiss: 
Je, bubekica je bila dugo u mpo, ali ne u donaciji... Hvala ti za info za Prolutex, zaista je skup  :Smile:

----------


## biba-

> Idem na IVF s doniranim sjemenom. Stimulacija mi je, čini mi se, standardna - od 2. do 12. dana (10x) Gonal 225IU i od 7. do 12. dana (5x) Cetrotide 0,25mg. Stop injekcija je Ovitrelle.


LiaLia i ja idem u postupak s doniranim sjemenom, zato me je zanimalo šta si dobila. Moja stimulacije se malo razlikuje, ja sam dobila Elonva 150 i 5 ampula Cetrotide ili Orgalutrana.

----------


## mala85

Dali je koja od vas imala Cin1 a da je išla na oplodnju?

----------


## sushi

Mala, u Hr se traži da je papa čist što se tiče CIN-a da bi se išlo u postupak. Ne znam je li isto u MK, no mene su tražili papu na uvid na konzultacijama, ni jedan nalaz mi nije smio biti stariji od 6 mjeseci (papa, brisevi, markeri, hormoni).
Najsigurnija ćeš biti ako pitaš dr.L mailom...

----------


## Bambina1

Bok svima. Evo da se malo javim. Za sada ide sve skolski, prešli smo 12 tjedan  :Very Happy:  Nadamo se da će tako i ostati  :Smile:  Sretno svima  :Bye:

----------


## Bambina1

Dina06, poslala sam ti privatnu poruku, ali očito nisi vidjela.

----------


## Lucy10

Bambina, tako mi je drago da si se javila i da je sve dobro. Samo napred❤️

----------


## Bambina1

Lucy, držimo vam palceve. Samo polako.. Drago nam je da smo vas upoznali i često vas se sjetimo. Kada krecete?

----------


## Lucy10

Bambina, planirali smo okvirno za 2 meseca kad vreme bude baš lepo.
I meni je jako drago da smo se upoznali. Divan ste par, sve najbolje vam želimo❤️

----------


## Anchika14

Pozdrav, imam nekoliko pitanja. Stupila sam s klinikom u Makedoniji u kontakt  i najvjerojatnije ću ići na bebu(bez partnera). Ginekoloski sam zdrava(imam mali miom ali je ginekolog rekao da nece stvarati problem ako bi ostala trudna). Vidim da svašta znate, svakakvi nekakvi termini se ovdje spominju za koje nikad cula nisam, pa me zanima sljedece:
1.Prije odlaska u Makedoniju, mogu li kod nas napraviti nekakav pregled koji bi pokazao jesam li ok za odlazak na oplodnju ili to sto mi ginekolog na ultrazvuku kaze da je sve ok dovoljno? Imam 40 g.
2.Takoder, ako sam dobro vas i embriologa Janevskog shvatila. Odlazim prvi put na dan-dva u Mkd, rijesim sto trebam i ako je sve ok vracam se doma i cekam cca 2 mj na spermu.
Sad me dalje zanima, prva oplodnja kad dodem dole koliko moram biti tamo? I u ta dva mjeseca dok sam kuci, moram li piti kakve ljekove bez obzira i ako je samnom sve ok?
3.I jos zadnje, u mailu mi je napisao da dr Lazarevski(koji bi vldio postupak) odlucuje hoce li mi biti potrebno inseminacija ili VTO? Takoder uz donorsku spermu spominje IVF(koja se dodatno placa ako mi bude trebala)? Sto to sve znaci? 
Ako netko nesto zna o svemu ovome stvarno bi molila da mi pomogne odgovorima.

Unaprijed hvala  :Smile:

----------


## DalmaIB

Pozdrav Anchika, dobro došla na forum.
1.bilo bi dobro da izvadiš AMH, to je hormon koji pokazuje zalihu jajnih stanica i o njemu ovisi na kakav postupak ćeš ići. Npr ukoliko je jako nizak (kao kod mene) nema smisla ići u puni stimulirani postupak nego na modificirani prirodni koji i dođe nešto jeftinine (i sam postupak a i terapija). Inseminacija s doniranim sjemenom po meni nije najbolja mogućnost jer su šanse jako male a dobiješ tri slamčice,dakle tu bi već jednu potrošila. Al naravno svak će postupiti kako njemu odgovara. Ukoliko je snižena rezerva j.stanica (držim fige da nije) dr će odmah preporučiti IVF . Time odgovorih i na točku 3  :Smile: 
Dakle posebno plaćaš materijal a posebno medicinski potpomognutu oplodnju + još ljekovi koji će ti biti potrebni. Nisu mali troškovi ali vjerujem da si o tome razmislila i da si spremna na to.
Trebaće ti još neki nalazi, dr.će ti sve reći kad odeš na konzultacije i dogovor.
Ja sam kad sam išla na dogovor imala svjež papa test, nalaz spolnih hormona, hormona štitnjače i AMH.
Što se tiče odlaska na oplodnju računaj oko tjedan dana. Ja sam bila 8. Došla sam dan prije štoperice (dobije se dva dana prije punkcije) i doma išla na dan transfera koji je bio 5.dan nakon punkcije. Moguće je da budeš i manje ukoliko ti budu vraćali trodnevne ili dvodnevne embrije.
U ta dva mjeseca što čekaš materijal ne trebaš ništa piti, tj ne daju ti nikakvu terapiju. Možeš samoinicijativno piti neke vitamine (npr Q10, B I D vitamin) uravnotežiti prehranu, čaj od vrkute je jako dobar za sve te ženske stvari. Navodno i ananas kojeg osobno ne volim, ali evo jedem ga ko luda ne bi li endometrij bio lijep i dovoljno debeo he he.
Sretno

----------


## buga-b

Pozdrav Anchika. 
Dalma B ti je sve lijepo napisala, ja bi samo nadodala da ja uzimam Proxeed Women za poboljšanje kvalitete jajnih stanica, Q10, D vitamin, Folnu i Omega 3. Uzimala sam i crvenu macu, ali unazad 2 tjedna sam prestala. Ne znam da li je sve to djelovalo ili ne, u prvi postupak idem za cca 2 tjedna pa ćemo vidjet kakve su jajne stanice.
Kad sam išla na konzultacije nosila sam nalaze za koje mi je Boban rekao da napravim, a to su hormoni i papa. Na konzultacijama ti naprave jedan detaljan pregled, a protokol ti jave tek kad stigne materijal. Naknadno sam radila briseve i markere na HIV i hepatitis B i C.
Meni je dr rekao da bi inače prvo pokušao s inesminacijom, ali kako nisam u Makedoniji da nije baš isplativo putovati na inseminaciju, da je puno sigurnije raditi IVF
(tako nekako u tom smilslu).

----------


## Anchika14

Ajme puno hvala na odgovoru  :Wink: , svakako ste mi olakšali i znam kojim putem trebam ići.

Lp

----------


## LiaLia

> Ja sam tamo idući tjedan pa javim kako je


IVF je, i dalje, na 5. katu. Radovi su još u tijeku, koliko sam vidjela, još uređuju neke dvije prostorije koje će biti odmah desno kada se izađe iz lifta.

Srušili su zid koji vidimo ispred sebe kada izlazimo iz lifta, sada je to sve (hodnik i prijašnja čekaonica) spojeno u čekaonicu. Stavili su nove, ljubičaste fotelje i ima otprilike duplo više mjesta za sjesti. I prije je sve lijepo izgledalo, sada je još ljepše. 

Cijela ekipa, kao i uvijek, preljubazna i pozitivna, takav odnos prema pacijentu se vrlo rijetko može doživjeti  :Smile: 

Moram spomenuti i da su, i kod mene, s medicinske i embriološke strane dr. Lazarevski i Boban doslovno napravili čudo. Sad ću 38 godina i uspjeli su postići da dobijemo 4 odlične blastice što nisam mogla ni sanjati (po svim prognozama je bila možda jedna ili maksimalno dvije). Danas su mi jednu vratili i sad još preostaje pričekati hoće li se primiti  :Smile:

----------


## LiaLia

> Ja sam bila tamo krajem 11. mjeseca na pregledu i za avion je bila dovoljna Covid potvrda, a u bolnici nisu ništa tražili. Ne znam jel se sad nešto promjenilo radi količine zaraženih.. Ako saznaš molim te da javiš, ja ću ići sad krajem mjeseca u postupak (ne znam točno kad, ovisno o ciklusu i što doktor bude rekao). Kad ti ideš?


Covid potvrda je dovoljna, pokazala sam ju u zračnoj luci, a u bolnici sam samo rekla da sam cijepljena. Pitali su me kada je bilo zadnja doza, ako sam shvatila, idealno je da prođe nekoliko mjeseci od zadnje doze do postupka.

----------


## Iva83

LiaLia,jooj super vijest,nadamo se pozitivnim vijestima❤

----------


## Bilbo-mali

*Bambina*, *Sushi* kako je lijepo vidjeti da trudnoce lijepo napreduju ❤❤ Predivno, predivno!
*Lia* sretno ❤
*Prolutex* netko je pitao... U prvoj stimulaciji nisam dobila, u drugoj jesam.. Ali to je cita procjena dr. Ukoliko smatra da trebas dodatno progesterona, dati ce ti th.progesteronom u nekom vidu - vise utrogestana, tablete ili injekcije. Ja sam se pikala do preko 12tt, bas mi je bilo dosta, molila sam stalno kada mozemo preci na tablete duohastona... Dr.L je extra oprezan, sigurno kod njega neces manjkati progesteronom. Ako te to brine mozes razgovarati s njime, ili kontrolirati razinu prog.nakon transfera... Stimulacije ne ovise o tome radi li se o donaciji ili ne, vec o stanju u tvom organizmu.
*Donacije* Opcenito, kada se jedan donor iskoristi, vose se ne koristi za tu zemlju.. Zato je problem s kolicinom donora, osobito obzirom na koronu.. 
Sretno ❤

----------


## DalmaIB

Ekipa, ja u nedjelju putujem za Skopje pa ako će koja biti dolje slobodno se javite za druženje  :Smile:

----------


## LaraLana

> Ekipa, ja u nedjelju putujem za Skopje pa ako će koja biti dolje slobodno se javite za druženje


Bravo Dalmal i sretno do neba  :Smile:

----------


## LaraLana

> IVF je, i dalje, na 5. katu. Radovi su još u tijeku, koliko sam vidjela, još uređuju neke dvije prostorije koje će biti odmah desno kada se izađe iz lifta.
> 
> Srušili su zid koji vidimo ispred sebe kada izlazimo iz lifta, sada je to sve (hodnik i prijašnja čekaonica) spojeno u čekaonicu. Stavili su nove, ljubičaste fotelje i ima otprilike duplo više mjesta za sjesti. I prije je sve lijepo izgledalo, sada je još ljepše. 
> 
> Cijela ekipa, kao i uvijek, preljubazna i pozitivna, takav odnos prema pacijentu se vrlo rijetko može doživjeti 
> 
> Moram spomenuti i da su, i kod mene, s medicinske i embriološke strane dr. Lazarevski i Boban doslovno napravili čudo. Sad ću 38 godina i uspjeli su postići da dobijemo 4 odlične blastice što nisam mogla ni sanjati (po svim prognozama je bila možda jedna ili maksimalno dvije). Danas su mi jednu vratili i sad još preostaje pričekati hoće li se primiti


Lia kod tebe je baš nekako brzo išao postupak čini mi se od onda kad si pitala za štopericu kako ju čuvati pa do blastocista.
Koliko si dobila jajnih stanica?

----------


## LaraLana

A joj kako je 5-ti kad izgledao 2014-te kad sam ja išla kad bi vam pisala bilo bi vam nestvarno. Ja sad sve ovo mogu povezati i zamisliti. Stalno oni nešto renoviraju i proširuju se.
Prije je dole čim se uđe na glavni ulaz bila cafeterija, na lijevo.
Niti ispred ono nije bilo uređeno a most niti u planu.

----------


## Lucy10

Dalma, držimo ti fige da uspe ovog puta❤️

----------


## sushi

Dalma sretno, nek ovaj put bude dobitni  :Heart: 

LiaLia držim fige  :Smile:  i pridružujem se pitanju Lare koliko je bilo stanica ukupno? Ovaj broj blastica s 38god je stvarno super (btw ja sam isto godište i ne, nismo stare!  :Smile: )

----------


## DalmaIB

Hvala svima.
Ovaj put imam više folikula pa se i nadam da će biti bar dvije jajne.  :fige: 
Ako se ne varam Lia je imala 10jajnih stanica.

Ja ću isto ubrzo 38. Al moj je amh jako nizak pa je trenutnih 5 folikula čudo nad čudima.
I naravno da nismo stare  :Wink:

----------


## LaraLana

> Hvala svima.
> Ovaj put imam više folikula pa se i nadam da će biti bar dvije jajne. 
> Ako se ne varam Lia je imala 10jajnih stanica.
> 
> Ja ću isto ubrzo 38. Al moj je amh jako nizak pa je trenutnih 5 folikula čudo nad čudima.
> I naravno da nismo stare


Dalmal koliki je tvoj amh? Moj je pred prvi postupak iznosio 7 pmol i dr. L je rekao da se s tim još puno toga može napraviti. Sreća je i bila da sam imala oko 8, 9 antralnih folikula. 
Ipak me je tad stavio u dugi protokol s kontracepcijom mjesec prije. Za drugi postupak me je stavio u tako meni čudan protokol i znatno jeftiniji. Amh više nisam ponavljala. Imala sam i poviši FSH što isto nije baš dobro!

Na temi protokoli i iskustva imaju moji protokoli i bilo bi dobro radi drugih cura da se pišu iskustva tko ide s vlastitim stanicama!
Vidim sada po vama svima da su ipak malo promjenili pristup ženama s niskim amh jer nije isto dati 2000 eura za stimulaciju i npr 800 eura kad se ide o svom trošku.

Na nekom od foruma sam pročitala davno da su cure radi boljeg endometrija jela hranu u kojoj ima fitoestrogena (brazilski, tamno pivo, sojino mlijeko, zobene itd).
Pogledaj ako te zanima.
Dobar folikul kolerira dobrom endometriju. 
Ja sam na dan transfera imala nevjerovatnih 14 mm. Dr. L je ostao u čudu jer od 15 mm se smatra predebelim pa ni to nije dobro.

P.S. ma kakvi stare, 38 je baš lijep broj  :Wink:

----------


## LaraLana

Sushi kako ste vi svi skupa?
Sad ste već i prešli pola trudnoće jel tako?

----------


## DalmaIB

> Dalmal koliki je tvoj amh? Moj je pred prvi postupak iznosio 7 pmol i dr. L je rekao da se s tim još puno toga može napraviti. Sreća je i bila da sam imala oko 8, 9 antralnih folikula. 
> Ipak me je tad stavio u dugi protokol s kontracepcijom mjesec prije. Za drugi postupak me je stavio u tako meni čudan protokol i znatno jeftiniji. Amh više nisam ponavljala. Imala sam i poviši FSH što isto nije baš dobro!
> 
> Na temi protokoli i iskustva imaju moji protokoli i bilo bi dobro radi drugih cura da se pišu iskustva tko ide s vlastitim stanicama!
> Vidim sada po vama svima da su ipak malo promjenili pristup ženama s niskim amh jer nije isto dati 2000 eura za stimulaciju i npr 800 eura kad se ide o svom trošku.
> 
> Na nekom od foruma sam pročitala davno da su cure radi boljeg endometrija jela hranu u kojoj ima fitoestrogena (brazilski, tamno pivo, sojino mlijeko, zobene itd).
> Pogledaj ako te zanima.
> Dobar folikul kolerira dobrom endometriju. 
> ...


Moj AMH je samo 2,6 tako da je baš nizak. I nema smisla na veliku stimulaciju jer se neće postić ništa više nego sa modificiranim prirodnim. Čak je u prošlom postupku dr.L rekao da je možda sada i manji jer sam imala samo dva folikula. Kod mene je problem i što nisam reagirala na letrozol pa smo morali na klomifen koji djeluje na endometrij i ne deblja se. Ali evo par dana od zadnjeg klomifena pokrenuo se i endometrij.
Jedem i ja ciklu, ananas, pijem vrkutu...sve za endometrij.
Bit će to dobro  :Wink: 

Hvala ti na savjetima

----------


## LiaLia

> Lia kod tebe je baš nekako brzo išao postupak čini mi se od onda kad si pitala za štopericu kako ju čuvati pa do blastocista.
> Koliko si dobila jajnih stanica?


A meni su zadnji tjedni kao da je prošla godina dana  :Trep trep: 

Bilo ih je 5 oplođenih, za jedan se vidjelo da odustaje već na 2.DT, a ostala 4 su opstala do 5.DT

----------


## sushi

> Sushi kako ste vi svi skupa?
> Sad ste već i prešli pola trudnoće jel tako?


 :Smile:  evo 20tt mi prolazi... blizanci su cura i dečko.
U biti smo na više od pola sad jer se s blizancima računa cca 37 tjedana...ne izdrže oni do kraja.

Prošli tjedan sam preboljela i covid, s minimalnim simptomima, ali evo, usprkos tome čini se da je napokon sve krenulo biti malo smirenije i bez stresa  :Smile:  A i počeli su se javljati lupkanjem, pa sam po prvi put tek sad malo svjesnija što se zbiva... nakon puno godina MPO u biti nisam vjerovala da se to događa, stalno sam imala osjećaj da će mi netko doći u čekaonici i reći "vi tu ne pripadate". Glupa neplodnost.

----------


## sushi

> Moj AMH je samo 2,6 tako da je baš nizak. I nema smisla na veliku stimulaciju jer se neće postić ništa više nego sa modificiranim prirodnim. Čak je u prošlom postupku dr.L rekao da je možda sada i manji jer sam imala samo dva folikula. Kod mene je problem i što nisam reagirala na letrozol pa smo morali na klomifen koji djeluje na endometrij i ne deblja se. Ali evo par dana od zadnjeg klomifena pokrenuo se i endometrij.
> Jedem i ja ciklu, ananas, pijem vrkutu...sve za endometrij.
> Bit će to dobro 
> 
> Hvala ti na savjetima


Dalma, po svemu što se piše, čini mi se da oni super hendlaju nizak AMH i dobro prilagode stimulaciju... Znaš i sama da je tu velik faktor sreće, da se pogodi ciklus s dobrim brojem antralaca taman kad si tamo u postupku...
Ono što mi se čini još bolje je laboratorij, za koji moram reći da prateći ovih X postupaka u kojima smo svi skupa bili zadnjih godinu-dvije, dobiva u prosjeku vrlo dobar broj embrija.

Držim ti fige, javljaj nam  :Smile:  Jedino za vrkutu pripazi - za nju kažu da je abortivna i da treba s njom prestati prije postupka. Potraži malo o tome, provjeri je li istina...

----------


## Kaja1976

Cure, jel vama Boban odgovara na mailove?
Meni stoje već 3 maila i ništa. . .
Odgovori vrlo kratko samo na Whatsapp ali ja trebam neke detalje. . .

----------


## hood

> Ekipa, ja u nedjelju putujem za Skopje pa ako će koja biti dolje slobodno se javite za druženje


Pozdrav Dalma...daj mi reci jesi ti danas bila u Sistini oko 9h? Supruga i ja smo upravo bili na potpomognutoj, a vidjeli smo neku curu u kariranoj kosulji (dalmatinku), pa rekoh da pitam  :Smile:  Uglavnom, naletio sam na ovaj forum, te smo tu otkrili Acibademu i mislim da sam prelistao sav forum i mnogo ste nam pomogli u svemu...Kad se vratimo kuci budem opisao nase iskustvo (mi smo isli sa doniranim jajnim stanicama, ali smo mi doveli donora js, sestru od supruge)

----------


## LaraLana

> evo 20tt mi prolazi... blizanci su cura i dečko.
> U biti smo na više od pola sad jer se s blizancima računa cca 37 tjedana...ne izdrže oni do kraja.
> 
> Prošli tjedan sam preboljela i covid, s minimalnim simptomima, ali evo, usprkos tome čini se da je napokon sve krenulo biti malo smirenije i bez stresa  A i počeli su se javljati lupkanjem, pa sam po prvi put tek sad malo svjesnija što se zbiva... nakon puno godina MPO u biti nisam vjerovala da se to događa, stalno sam imala osjećaj da će mi netko doći u čekaonici i reći "vi tu ne pripadate". Glupa neplodnost.


Sushi bravo za curu i dečka, pa baš lijepo  :Zaljubljen: 
Da znam to s blizancima.
Žao mi je zbog covida al najbitnije je da je sve prošlo ok i bez većih simptoma!
Lupkanje je neprocjenjiv osjećaj. Pomalo i uživaj  :Heart:

----------


## LaraLana

> Cure, jel vama Boban odgovara na mailove?
> Meni stoje već 3 maila i ništa. . .
> Odgovori vrlo kratko samo na Whatsapp ali ja trebam neke detalje. . .


Najbolje je da ga nazoveš na Whatsapp.

----------


## Afrodita06

Cure, jedno pitanje
Jel imao netko ikakvih nuspojava od Femare? Tipa lagana bol u jajnicima.
Pila sam ju 5 dana, na 9.dc najveći folikul 8,3 mm, što je očito pre malo. Dr. kaže da za sada ne reagiram na lijek ali ja zadnja dva dana imam konstantno laganu bol na oba jajnika. Nije bol zbog koje bi popio tabletu ili bi te spriječila u obavljanju bilo kakvih normalnih aktivnosti ali je prisutna.

----------


## DalmaIB

Hej cure,
Evo da vam se javim iz sunčanog Skopja. 
Jučer mi je bila punkcija, od 6 folikula 5 jajnih stanica i endometrij za mene nevjerojatnih 8mm  :Smile: 
Danas su me zvali da su se oplodile dvije  :Heart:   :Heart:  i da je transfer u četvrtak (ako sam sve dobro razumjela).

Sushi, za vrkutu govore da jača maternicu i da je dobro pit kroz cijelu trudnoću...tako sam čitala. Al evo sad kad je endometrij dobar rado sam je se odrekla haha.
Super za curu i dečka, uživaj u lupkanju  :Heart: 

Afrodita, ne znam ti ništa za Femaru, nisam koristila, ali mene su jajnici žicali od klomiflena, al već od drugog dana korištenja. Ja sam po tom znala da folikuli rastu. Jer kad sam bila na letrozolu nije me ništa bolilo i odgovor je bio nikakav.
Tako da ja vjerujem da je to znak da su folikuli počeli reagirati  :fige:

----------


## LaraLana

Dalmal za dvodnevne embrije....živjeli :Wink: 
Samo hrabro naprijed. Estrofem će još podebljati endometrij. Ako nisi ziher provjeri dal je četvrtak transfer, s Bobanom najbolje. Sretno  :Heart: 

P.S. na kakvoj si sad stimulaciji bila?

----------


## LaraLana

Sad čitam u postu gore da spominješ klomifen. Da on zna jako zeznuti endometrij. Svakakvih protokola ima. Uz klomifen i letrozol se mogu i gonali kombinirati, kasnije se dodaju, možda po 2 dnevno (150 i.j.).

----------


## Kaja1976

Dalma,sretnoooooo!!!!

----------


## DalmaIB

Hvala svima.  :Smile: 

LaraLana da uz klomifen od 2.dana (5dana) sam 6.dan počela sa gonalom  1x150ij (4 dana) i 7. dan sa cetrotide (4.dana). 10.dan ciklusa stop injekcija, 12.punkcija.
Dr su i rekli (ST, ZG i dr.L; da ovaj put me bilo na sve strane) da treba proći koji dan od klomifena da se endometrij pokrene, da ga klomifen zeza. Fala Bogu tako je i bilo.
Nakon punkcije sam dobila isto kao prošli put: utrogestan 2×400, estrofem 2×2mg (prošli put bilo 4×2mg jer je endometrij bio ispod 7), decortin, aspirin i impryl.
Još sam dobila antibiotik za tri dana pošto na punkciji nisam dobila ništa.

U biti znači isto kao i prošli put, uz male preinake u količini.

----------


## DalmaIB

E i večer pred transfera prolutex.
Tako sam i prvi put.

----------


## Lucy10

Draga Dalma, navijam za tebe. Da sve bude kako treba❤️

----------


## sushi

Afrodita sretno! Mene su bolili jajnici uvijek na klomifenskim stimulacijama...na način da sam imala osjećaj da su teški, čak i kad nije bilo folikula koji rastu na jednom od jajnika. Javi kako napreduje  :Smile: 

Dalma super rezultat s brojem dobivenih stanica! Držim fige, nek bude to to  :Smile:  Pozdravi Skopje...

Što se biljaka i čajeva tiče, ako nekoga zanima, imate odlične videe na tu temu koje je snimio Stribor Marković na web stranicama Soria, sve objašnjava  :Smile:

----------


## mala85

Cure zna li netko dali umjesto Impryl mogu uzeti bilo koje druge tablete? Da ne kupujem tamo jer su preskupe, da ovdje neke uzmem? Sta vi mislite o tome? 
DalmaB sretno

----------


## DalmaIB

> Cure zna li netko dali umjesto Impryl mogu uzeti bilo koje druge tablete? Da ne kupujem tamo jer su preskupe, da ovdje neke uzmem? Sta vi mislite o tome? 
> DalmaB sretno


Hvala tebi i svima koji navijate za mene  :Wink: 

O zamjeni za Impryl se već govorilo na forumu, al nisam zapamtila jesu se točno neke imenom spominjale. Bitno je da imaju aktivni oblik folne kiseline, metilfolat ako sam dobro upamtila. Bolje se apsorbira. 
Ja sam se za početak odlučila ipak invenstirati u Impryl, za poslije ću vidjeti koliko će biti izvedivo.

----------


## Lucy10

Dalma, pisala da je endometrijum ovog puta bio neuobičajeno dobar pa me zanima da li si nešto promenila u odnosu na prošli put, prehrana, fizička aktivnost...
Srećno sutra na transferu!

----------


## DalmaIB

> Dalma, pisala da je endometrijum ovog puta bio neuobičajeno dobar pa me zanima da li si nešto promenila u odnosu na prošli put, prehrana, fizička aktivnost...
> Srećno sutra na transferu!


Vjerujem da je razlog tome i što je bilo više jajnih stanica, mislim da to kolerira jedno s drugim.
A vjerovatno i to što sam ovaj put imala 6 dana poslije zadnjeg klomifena pa do punkcije (a zadnji put samo 4) pa je prestalo njegovo djelovanje na endometrij.
Što se tiče prehrane nisam ništa mjenjala, oba puta pila vrkutu i jela ananas i ciklu. Jedino što sam sad jedno dva tjedna prije ciklusa počela piti Impryl. Fizička aktivnost...išla na trening (nešto kao fitnes, full body workout) do prvog dana ciklusa.

Hvala na dobrim željama.
Ujutro sam u 8:30. Al moram popit utrogestan prije, tako da mi se ne nadajte (mislim mom javljanju), on će me zamantati

----------


## LiaLia

> Cure zna li netko dali umjesto Impryl mogu uzeti bilo koje druge tablete? Da ne kupujem tamo jer su preskupe, da ovdje neke uzmem? Sta vi mislite o tome? 
> DalmaB sretno


Ja sam pokazala sastav tableta koje pijem i dr. L je rekao da je dobro: 
- pijem vec cca 3 god. Elenatal i Gyonositol
- zadnjih cca 6 mjeseci i Q10 i D vitamin u spreju
- tinkturu vrkute sam počela piti od 11. mjeseca pa do početka postupka (na preporuku DalmaIB  :Smile:   ) - to nisam pokazala jer sam počela nakon pregleda

----------


## mala85

> Ja sam pokazala sastav tableta koje pijem i dr. L je rekao da je dobro: 
> - pijem vec cca 3 god. Elenatal i Gyonositol
> - zadnjih cca 6 mjeseci i Q10 i D vitamin u spreju
> - tinkturu vrkute sam počela piti od 11. mjeseca pa do početka postupka (na preporuku DalmaIB   ) - to nisam pokazala jer sam počela nakon pregleda


Elenatal i Gyonositol piješ umjesto Impriyla? Jesam dobro shvatila? Elenatal ću počet i ja piti od danas.

----------


## LiaLia

> Elenatal i Gyonositol piješ umjesto Impriyla? Jesam dobro shvatila? Elenatal ću počet i ja piti od danas.


Elenatal, ovo sve ostalo je dodatno. I, zabroavila sam reci, odabrala sam Elenatal jer sam pročitala da se najbolje podnosi, od nekih drugih znazezati želudac i sl.

----------


## DalmaIB

Evo ipak nisam toliko smantana. Mislin jesan al sam i preuzbuđena. 
Boban kaže da su fantastični embriji i sad gledam i papir i oba su osmostanična najbolje kvalitete. Lebdim  :Smile:   :Heart:   :Heart: 

Mala i ja sam pila Q10 jedno god dana i stala kad sam počela sa Imprylom jer se kao ne bi trebali skupa piti. B12 u spreju već godinama i njega sam sad prestala jer ga ima u Imprylu. I D vitamin također. Možeš dobiti na recept d-vital. Ide ti jedna ampula na dva tjedna tako da je zgodnije nego svaki dan se misliti. Njega isto koristim oko godinu dana jer mi je nalaz D vitamina bio ajme. 50 manjak, a kod mene 23 čini mi se

----------


## Afrodita06

DalmaIB držim fige da sve bude po ps-u ovaj put.
Moja folikulometrija danas na 12.dc dva folikula 14 i 15 mm. 
Sad čekam da vidim što ćemo dalje. 
Mi imamo inseminaciju pa valjda ovo ipak nije loše.

----------


## LaraLana

> Evo ipak nisam toliko smantana. Mislin jesan al sam i preuzbuđena. 
> Boban kaže da su fantastični embriji i sad gledam i papir i oba su osmostanična najbolje kvalitete. Lebdim   
> 
> Mala i ja sam pila Q10 jedno god dana i stala kad sam počela sa Imprylom jer se kao ne bi trebali skupa piti. B12 u spreju već godinama i njega sam sad prestala jer ga ima u Imprylu. I D vitamin također. Možeš dobiti na recept d-vital. Ide ti jedna ampula na dva tjedna tako da je zgodnije nego svaki dan se misliti. Njega isto koristim oko godinu dana jer mi je nalaz D vitamina bio ajme. 50 manjak, a kod mene 23 čini mi se


Dalmal oprosti ja neki dan tebi pišem dvodnevni embriji....jojjjj brzo čitam pa nisam dobro izračunala da je danas treći dan od punkcije.
Bravo za divne embrije najbolje kvalitete i naravno sretno  :Smile: 
Koliki ti je endometrij danas bio, jel se podebljao?

----------


## LaraLana

> DalmaIB držim fige da sve bude po ps-u ovaj put.
> Moja folikulometrija danas na 12.dc dva folikula 14 i 15 mm. 
> Sad čekam da vidim što ćemo dalje. 
> Mi imamo inseminaciju pa valjda ovo ipak nije loše.


Afrodita to je sasvim ok i zapravo najbolje kako sam ja malo čitala tu o inseminacijama da se ima 2 folikula. 
3 bi ipak bila previše zbog moguće višeplodne trudnoće i kad je se ženama znalo tako dogoditi da imaju po 3 ili 4 folikula odustaju od inseminacije i radi se ivf postupak.
Tako da bez brige i u dobrim si rukama  :Wink:

----------


## LaraLana

> Hvala tebi i svima koji navijate za mene 
> 
> O zamjeni za Impryl se već govorilo na forumu, al nisam zapamtila jesu se točno neke imenom spominjale. Bitno je da imaju aktivni oblik folne kiseline, metilfolat ako sam dobro upamtila. Bolje se apsorbira. 
> Ja sam se za početak odlučila ipak invenstirati u Impryl, za poslije ću vidjeti koliko će biti izvedivo.


Potpisujem što je Dalmal pisala za Impryl i zamjenu.
Bitan je aktivni oblik folne metilfolat.
Ja sam pila Femibion u obe trudnoće.
Ako je to dr. L tad bilo ok ne vidim razloga zašto i sada ne bi bilo!

----------


## DalmaIB

> Dalmal oprosti ja neki dan tebi pišem dvodnevni embriji....jojjjj brzo čitam pa nisam dobro izračunala da je danas treći dan od punkcije.
> Bravo za divne embrije najbolje kvalitete i naravno sretno 
> Koliki ti je endometrij danas bio, jel se podebljao?


Ma ne brini, pretpostavila sam da je brzina u pitanju pa nisam ni reagirala na to  :Wink: 
Hvala puno.
Iskreno nisam ni pitala za endometrij danas. Ako se prije za dva dana podebljao 2,5mm valjda je i sad bar nešto. A mislim 8 je sasvim dovoljno he he.
Ma sva sam vam pozitivna, šta da kažem  :Very Happy:

----------


## sushi

Dalma ti si bila na transferu jučer ako dobro shvaćam ili tek čekate transfer? Sretno! Super vijest za dva savršena... Javi kako ide, držim ti fige!

Meni su dali da pijem (kršitelj koda) prenatal umjesto Impryla, ali su baš detaljno gledali sastav. Bilo im je bitno da je folna u aktivnom obliku kao metil folat i da je u usporedivoj količini po kapsuli kao impryl + da je vitamin B12 u aktivnom metiliranom obliku. Počela sam ga piti 3 mjeseca prije postupka, odmah nakon konzultacija.

----------


## LaraLana

Lia bi uskoro trebala betu vaditi ako se ne varam da je danas već 13 dan od tansfera blastice!

Senka se dugo nije javila već.

----------


## LaraLana

Medo isto tako već dugo nije pisala, medo ako čitaš javi se.

----------


## Lucy10

Drage forumašice, pisale ste puno o prenatalni vitaminima, pa bih vas zamolila za malu pomoć.
Da li je neki od ovih koje ste pominjali kontraindikovan za one koji imaju problem sa štitnjačom? Čitala sam da Femibion ne bi trebale uzimati ako imamo hipertireota, a ja imam hipo.
LaraLana, znaš li nešto o tome? Ti si koristila ovaj, zar ne?

----------


## LaraLana

> Drage forumašice, pisale ste puno o prenatalni vitaminima, pa bih vas zamolila za malu pomoć.
> Da li je neki od ovih koje ste pominjali kontraindikovan za one koji imaju problem sa štitnjačom? Čitala sam da Femibion ne bi trebale uzimati ako imamo hipertireota, a ja imam hipo.
> LaraLana, znaš li nešto o tome? Ti si koristila ovaj, zar ne?


Lucy meni su prije postupka rekli da imam subkliničku hipotireozu, znači samo mi je TSH bio blago povišen, antitijela negativna, uzv štitnjače uredan. Uzimala sam Euthyrox prije postupka i tijekom trudnoće od 25 mcg.
Dr. L je naravno znao za sve i meni nitko nije rekao da ne bi smjela piti Fembion.
Zbog joda misliš ili?

----------


## Lucy10

Draga LaraLana, i meni je identična dijagnoza postavljena kada sam se spremala za prvu vto- subklinička hipotireoza. Eutiroksu pijem samo u postupku da spusti tsh koji je blago povišen i dr L je upoznat sa tim.
Hvala ti na info o Femibionu. Da, nešto u vezi joda sam čitala ali nisam bila sigurna da li ima veze i sa hipo ili samo hiper.

----------


## Senka43

LaraLana,tu sam,naletim malo,pricitam sta se desava i radujem se svakom uspehu cura s foruma a ujedno podrska za sve koji krecu u novi postupak ili cekaju pozitivan ishod.
Ja i curica smo u 28+2 i sve ide dobro(ako se izuzme moja nesanica koja polako,ali sugurno,postaje hronicna).Doktor mi prati trudnocu, idem svake 2 sedmice a kod medicinske sestre tj babice svake 3 sedmice.Ja sam na +15kg.Obroci su mi tako reci isti kao i pre trudnoce,jako sam aktivna,idem u duge setnje,sve po kuci radim,idem u kupovinu ali kilogrami rastu pa rastu hhahah(mislim da mi ova trudnoca vise nego prija i nesto me posebno ne zabrinjavaju kg posto je malena dobro a i meni je krvni pritisak,secer,urin u redu.Zbog grceva u nogama pijem magnezijum(1 do 2 tablete na dan)i  on stvarno super pomaze,a tablete gvozdja pijem po 1 na dan.Doktor mi je prepisao tablete antihistamina za nesanicu al mene je strah da ih pijem pa se tako od pola 1 do 3 ili pola 4 ujutru vrtim po krevetu ko na rostilju hahah.
E sad malo o curici :Shock: na he  vec negde 1300gr,svi organi se razvijaju kako treba i nestasna je tako da je sad osecam i danju dok radim nesto ili npr hodam,ali meni to uopste ne smeta ni kad uporno stuca po 10 minuta hahahah jer sam toliko srecna i uzivam u svakom njenom pokretu..Na ultrazvuku pre 2 sedmice su joj nozni prstici bili u ustima a skoro joj mala guza bila na mom zelucu,a na zadnjem uz prstice obe sake sisa pa se toliko ismejem tim njenim slikama sa uktrazvuka da je za pricu.
E da i ovo desna noga mi je bila vise otecena nego leva pa sam radila ultrazvuk noge jer je dr mislila da nije tromb.Medjutim sve je u redu otkako sam iz zimskih cipela presla u patike otok je splasnuo.
Eto drage moje to je to kod mene tj nas.Sve vas pozdravljam od srca i zelim prijatan vikend

----------


## LiaLia

> Lia bi uskoro trebala betu vaditi ako se ne varam da je danas već 13 dan od tansfera blastice!
> 
> Senka se dugo nije javila već.


Hvala ti što brineš  :Smile:  Dobila sam nalaz bete, zasad je odlična, blizu 600  :Very Happy:  Nadam se da će, i dalje, sve biti dobro..

----------


## Lucy10

Senka, uživaj sa svojom devojčicom. Šaljem vam puno poljubaca❤️
LiaLia čestitke za veliku betu!

----------


## LaraLana

> Hvala ti što brineš  Dobila sam nalaz bete, zasad je odlična, blizu 600  Nadam se da će, i dalje, sve biti dobro..


Opaaa pa bravo i čestitam  :Smile: 
Jako lijepa beta za te dane transfera i upućuje naravno na to da će sve biti u redu. Baš mi je drago  :Smile:

----------


## LaraLana

> Draga LaraLana, i meni je identična dijagnoza postavljena kada sam se spremala za prvu vto- subklinička hipotireoza. Eutiroksu pijem samo u postupku da spusti tsh koji je blago povišen i dr L je upoznat sa tim.
> Hvala ti na info o Femibionu. Da, nešto u vezi joda sam čitala ali nisam bila sigurna da li ima veze i sa hipo ili samo hiper.


Sad sam išla čitati i sastav od Elenatal i također ima joda. 
Tako da mislim da slobodno smiješ piti jer ne bi jod stavljali i u ostale tbl jer većina danas mora uzimati za povišeni TSH.

----------


## LaraLana

Senka jako mi je drago da ste dobro i da je sve u redu a ovo drugo će doći i proći, na nesanicu mislim i kile.
Grčevi su nažalost također normalni u trudnoći. 
Javi nam se ponekad čisto da čujemo kako ste I naravno kad rodiš  :Heart:

----------


## Senka43

> Senka jako mi je drago da ste dobro i da je sve u redu a ovo drugo će doći i proći, na nesanicu mislim i kile.
> Grčevi su nažalost također normalni u trudnoći. 
> Javi nam se ponekad čisto da čujemo kako ste I naravno kad rodiš


Hvala LaraLana.Ima tu sad vec i malo hemoroida pa krvi iz desni i nosa pa svasta nesto al dok god je malena dobro nista mi nije problem nit me posebno zabrinjava.
Pozdrav za Lucy i sve najbolje u skorijem postupku

----------


## KirurgijaJeLjubav

Pozdrav drage cure! Ja se nisam dugo javljala jer sam imala jako ubitačan tempo na poslu a i trebao mi je odmak mali poslije prvog neuspjelog pokušaja. 
Naime sad se spremam otići po moje smrzlice. Protokol mi je sljedeći: juce sam završila drugu kutiju cycloproginove i sad čekam mengu. Od prvog dana menge pa narednih 7 dana triptofem injekcije subcutano ( zamjena su za decapeptyl kojeg se nije moglo nabaviti u Mk), zatim estrofem 3x2mg od drugog dana na svakih 8sati a od 7.-og dana estrofem 4x2 mg tj na svakih 6 sati. 
Ultrazvuk između 1-12 dana ciklusa. Transfer između 17-19 dana. Rečeno mi je da nabavim i clexane, decortin, utrogestan kao i prolutex injekciju. Vodi me dr. Lazarevski. Jel i kod vas od neke bio sličan protokol sa smrzlicima ? Jel ima neka da je tamo u martu već ? Ja stizem u Mk par dana ranije a očekujem transfer oko 9-10.03 otprilike

----------


## mala85

LiaLia čestitam od srca.. 
Senka43 odlično baš mi je drago zbog vas svih. 
Ja sam pala u neku depresiju (svi oko mene trudni, moje prijateljice, kume.. sve me to pogađa) pa mi doktorica prepisala normabel. 
Svima vama koji idete uskoro želim puno sreće e da i ja sam si kupila neki dan Elenatal i počela ih piti.

----------


## Afrodita06

Mala85 jesi slala novi zahtjev u HZZO za FET? Ako se sjećam ti si preko HZZO-A.
Ja sam na (kršitelj koda) Prenatal već evo 3.mj. poslije prvih konzultacija mi je dr L rekao da bi bilo dobro uzimati folnu, i u moru toga sam izabrala (kršitelj koda) (našla jedino njega na popustu da budem iskrena).

----------


## mala85

Sushi znaci (kršitelj koda) Prenatal mogu umjesto Impryla piti?

----------


## Senka43

Mala 85,veruj da sam ja napravila pauzu na forumu bas zbog cura koje krecu u novi postupak jer koliko god da se radujemo zbog drugih uvek bude pitanje a sto meni ne uspeva postupak kad sve radim kako treba(mislim na savete lekara,terapije i analize).I meni se jedno vreme cinilo da nikad vise trudnica nisam sretala nego od 2019.kad smo krenuli u postupke.Trudnice u porodici,na poslu,na ulici,u prodavnici...Ti misli i spremaj se za novi postupak.Ja sam htela da odustanem pa je moj muz reko ajde jos jednom pa sta bude.I eto kad sam se najmanje nadala postupak je bio uspesan.Znaj da svaku od nas ceka onaj pravi trenutak za koji mi nemamo pojma kad ce da se desi.

----------


## mala85

Afrodita06 Jesam, evo čekam već puna 2 tjedna riješenje ali još ništa nema a trebala bi u četvrtak krenit ponovo sa svom terapijom ali mi se čini da neću uspjeti ovaj mjesec jer njih čekam.

----------


## mala85

> Mala 85,veruj da sam ja napravila pauzu na forumu bas zbog cura koje krecu u novi postupak jer koliko god da se radujemo zbog drugih uvek bude pitanje a sto meni ne uspeva postupak kad sve radim kako treba(mislim na savete lekara,terapije i analize).I meni se jedno vreme cinilo da nikad vise trudnica nisam sretala nego od 2019.kad smo krenuli u postupke.Trudnice u porodici,na poslu,na ulici,u prodavnici...Ti misli i spremaj se za novi postupak.Ja sam htela da odustanem pa je moj muz reko ajde jos jednom pa sta bude.I eto kad sam se najmanje nadala postupak je bio uspesan.Znaj da svaku od nas ceka onaj pravi trenutak za koji mi nemamo pojma kad ce da se desi.


Senka43 ja sam zaista svašta prošla, u menopauzu sam ušla isključivo zbog kemoterapija koje su mi ubile sve jajne stanice. Mlada sam se razbolila i to svega 4 mjeseca pred svatove, kad sam se izvukla i kad mi je rečeno da nikad necu moci imati dijete jer nemam jajnih stanica to mi je bio još jedan veliki šok i tako ti kod mene stalno neki šokovi. Nemam snage više za to, počela sam se raspadat pa evo sad sam na normabelima jer mi xanax i misar nisu pomogli.

----------


## DalmaIB

Sushy da, bila sam na transferu, dva trodnevna. Sada smo doma i slijede najduža dva tjedna...znate i same.
Hvala svima i sretno svima koji ubrzo idu u postupak.
Nek nas sve razveseli ovako velika brojka kao u Lie :hearet:

----------


## LiaLia

Hvala svima i sretno curama koje se bore..  :fige:

----------


## mala85

DalmaIB držim ti palčeve, znam kako je to. Nadam se da će biti velika beta.

----------


## Senka43

Mala85,nisam znala za tvoju,tesku,zivotnu pricu.Zato postoji postupak doniranom jajnom celijom i medicina je toliko uznapredovala da vise nema nemogucih stvari.Ako si sve to prosla onda ces jos malo izdrzati i doci do cilja.Veruj kad se ostvari zaboravices sve muke kroz koje si prosla❤

----------


## Medo2711

Drage moje cure sve vas ja pratim.Drago mi je cuti lijepe vijesti u svim pitanju.Boricama drzim fige sto prije da ostanu trudne.Samo glavu gore,znam da je tesko sve to.Ja i moj veliki decko smo dobro 32tt smo.Jos malo pa brojimo,mislim da ce i ranije doci jer mi se cevikalni dosta smanjuje i dali su mi progesterone da stavljam..
Uzimanju vitamina onih skupih iz Mk sve prenetal su iste i sve imaju sastav isti skoro.Samo je bitno daj aktivna folna i dobar mg.

----------


## Kaja1976

Predivno za uspjehe, čestitke !!!
Mi koje još nismo,nadam se uskoro srećicama.
Sretno svima!!

----------


## biba-

Pozdrav! U srijedu putujem za Skoplje, ako je koja dole i raspoložena za kavu nek se javi.

----------


## sushi

LiaLia čestitam! To je baš lijepa velika beta  :Smile:  Hoćeš vaditi za dva dana ponovo? Moja beta je u istom tom razmaku od transfera bila puno puno manja (a blizanci), to baš dosta može varirati...tvoja je odlična.

Dalma držim fige...odbrojavanje je uvijek napeto i grozno, dan po dan  :Smile: 

mala85, već sam ti pisala za HZZO - trebaš ih samo nazvati. Žene su super, javljaju se na telefon, ugodne su i brze. Meni je rješenje bilo gotovo u roku par dana, sve sam saznala telefonom. Nema razloga da išta čekaš i pitaš se što se zbiva.

Što se prenatalnih tiče, već su cure napisale - to je sve slično, treba samo malo baciti oko na sastav. Ja sam se više vodila savjetima mojih ginekologa u ZG, ionako ih nastavljaš piti i u trudnoći kad te prate ovdje, a prenatalni vitamini nisu faktor hoće li postupak uspjeti ili ne... kao ni sva ostala terapija, sve je to samo podrška implantaciji, ako se dogodi.

----------


## sushi

> Pozdrav drage cure! Ja se nisam dugo javljala jer sam imala jako ubitačan tempo na poslu a i trebao mi je odmak mali poslije prvog neuspjelog pokušaja. 
> Naime sad se spremam otići po moje smrzlice. Protokol mi je sljedeći: juce sam završila drugu kutiju cycloproginove i sad čekam mengu. Od prvog dana menge pa narednih 7 dana triptofem injekcije subcutano ( zamjena su za decapeptyl kojeg se nije moglo nabaviti u Mk), zatim estrofem 3x2mg od drugog dana na svakih 8sati a od 7.-og dana estrofem 4x2 mg tj na svakih 6 sati. 
> Ultrazvuk između 1-12 dana ciklusa. Transfer između 17-19 dana. Rečeno mi je da nabavim i clexane, decortin, utrogestan kao i prolutex injekciju. Vodi me dr. Lazarevski. Jel i kod vas od neke bio sličan protokol sa smrzlicima?


Ovo ti je standardan protokol za embriotransfer, identičnu shemu imamo i mi koje idemo na donaciju js (jer je nama embriotransfer usporediv s vašim FET-om - nema stimulacije). 
Decapeptyl služi za supresiju prirodnog ciklusa, kako ne bi došlo do rasta folikula i ovulacije. Nekima zna dosta utjecati na debljinu endometrija nažalost...ali zato piješ Estrofem koji ga podebljava do transfera.
Clexane u MK dobivaju svi zbog bolje prokrvljenosti (u Hr samo žene koje imaju indikaciju i žene iznad 38 godina kod kojih se očekuje veća mogućnost za grušanje krvi i to tek u trudnoći, ali i to je bez pravila)... Decortin - pozitivan utjecaj kortikosteroida je navodno nedokazan, ali daju ga redovito u postupcima i u Hr. Utrići i Prolutex - progesteronska podrška za implantaciju... Prolutex vole koristiti u MK, u Hr se ne koristi u postupcima (skup je).
Sve skupa je zapravo samo podrška za implantaciju, tj. stvaranje dobrog okruženja za embrij...

Pretpostavljam da to sve znaš kad si medicinske struke  :Smile:  Meni je trebalo neko vrijeme da sve pohvatam, zahvaljujući curama s više iskustva iz MK, pa nek bude tu

----------


## KirurgijaJeLjubav

> Ovo ti je standardan protokol za embriotransfer, identičnu shemu imamo i mi koje idemo na donaciju js (jer je nama embriotransfer usporediv s vašim FET-om - nema stimulacije). 
> Decapeptyl služi za supresiju prirodnog ciklusa, kako ne bi došlo do rasta folikula i ovulacije. Nekima zna dosta utjecati na debljinu endometrija nažalost...ali zato piješ Estrofem koji ga podebljava do transfera.
> Clexane u MK dobivaju svi zbog bolje prokrvljenosti (u Hr samo žene koje imaju indikaciju i žene iznad 38 godina kod kojih se očekuje veća mogućnost za grušanje krvi i to tek u trudnoći, ali i to je bez pravila)... Decortin - pozitivan utjecaj kortikosteroida je navodno nedokazan, ali daju ga redovito u postupcima i u Hr. Utrići i Prolutex - progesteronska podrška za implantaciju... Prolutex vole koristiti u MK, u Hr se ne koristi u postupcima (skup je).
> Sve skupa je zapravo samo podrška za implantaciju, tj. stvaranje dobrog okruženja za embrij...
> 
> Pretpostavljam da to sve znaš kad si medicinske struke  Meni je trebalo neko vrijeme da sve pohvatam, zahvaljujući curama s više iskustva iz MK, pa nek bude tu


Hvala ti draga Sushi  Ja momentalno čekam da se pojavi vještica ( menstruacija ). U subotu sam prestala uzimati cycloproginovu ali evo nikakvih naznaka od menstruacije tako da uopće ništa ne mogu započeti. Doktor kaže da je jako rijetko da ne dođe menga i da se očekuje do 7 dana nakon prestanka uzimanja tabletica. U suprotnom moram uraditi ultrazvuk.

----------


## Lucy10

Kirurgija, ne brini doći će menga, kako su ti rekli.
I ja ću na fet uskoro, pa me zanima da li ti je dr L prepisao cikloproginova tablete?
Jel to obavezno za fet i koliko dugo si ih pila? Koliko unapred si se najavila za fet?
Izvini što sam te zatrpala pitanjima

----------


## mala85

I mene to sad sve zanima za taj FET, ja sam mu se danas javila ali mi još nije odgovorio.

----------


## KirurgijaJeLjubav

> Kirurgija, ne brini doći će menga, kako su ti rekli.
> I ja ću na fet uskoro, pa me zanima da li ti je dr L prepisao cikloproginova tablete?
> Jel to obavezno za fet i koliko dugo si ih pila? Koliko unapred si se najavila za fet?
> Izvini što sam te zatrpala pitanjima


Sve je ok zato smo tu da se pomognemo sa iskustvima. 
Sta misliš pod pojmom FET ? Ja i skraćenice smo na vi.
Ja sam imala prvi pokušaj neuspješan. I ovo sad će biti drugi. Dr. L mi je propisao cycloproginovu i pila sam je 2 mjeseca

----------


## Kaja1976

Ja pijem Cyclo Progynovu jer sam u menopauzi i dođe mi krvarenje uvijek 4.dan od prestanka zadnje smeđe tabletice.
Pripremam se za embriotransfer.
Prepisao dr.Lazarevski.
FET je kratica za frozen embriotransfer,smrznuti embrio.

----------


## mala85

Kaja1976 jel ti dokt Lazarevski javio sta treba za pripremu embriotransfera? Jel ide sve isto za FET kao i kad si išla prvi put? Mislim od terapije.

----------


## Lucy10

Kirurgija, Kaja ti je lepo objasnila za fet, transfer smrznutih embrija. I ja se spremam za to. Kakva su iskustva drugih cura na donaciji jajnih sa cikloproginovom, da li ste i vi kao Kirurgija pile 2 meseca pred fet? Meni su ciklusi i dalje redovni, da li to ima veze ili se ciklo prepisuje svima?

----------


## mala85

Lucy10 nema potrebe da ti to piješ kad imaš redovne menstruacije a i kirurgija barem mislim da ide sa svojim jajnim stanicama. Ja npr idem na donaciju i ja pijem Femoston 2/10 da bi dobila menstruaciju jer ju drugačije nemam.

----------


## Afrodita06

Evo da i ja napišem neko svoje konkretno iskustvo.
Odradili smo inseminaciju i sad preostaje dva tjedna čekanja. 
Nakon Femare 5 dana trebalo je malo vremena kod mene da se stvari pokrenu očito, na kraju smo imali 3 savršena folikula taman u vrijeme ovulacije kada je napravljena inseminacija, 16.dan ciklusa. Poslije sam dobila 2x1 Utrogestan 200mg. I Femibion. Rekla sam da pijem (kršitelj koda) Prenatal pa su mi rekli da je to isto i da se držim svoga.

E sad kako bude biti će. Ostaje nam samo čekanje.

----------


## Kaja1976

Meni je priprema za svježi embriotransfer i za FET bila skoro pa ista.
Ne daje se svima Cyclo Progynova,nema potrebe.
Taj Femoston je nešto vrlo slično,sve za regulaciju ciklusa,hormoni estrogen i progesteron u varijacijama.
Meni je terapija bila Decapeptyl 7 dana injekcije od 1.dana ciklusa,od krvarenja znači.
Od 2.dana paralelno Estrofem 2 mg a Prolutex par dana ranije od transfera.
Mislim da je mnogima sve slično.
Decortin isto prvih nekoliko tjedana trudnoće. . .

----------


## Lucy10

malena, Kaja, hvala na odgovorima.
Kada vi idete u SK?

----------


## mala85

> malena, Kaja, hvala na odgovorima.
> Kada vi idete u SK?


Ja bi otprilike trebala 14.03. Biti tamo ali to jos nije sigurno. Kad izmjerim endo onda cu znati tocno kad moram biti tamo. Javio mi se dr.Lazarevski i rekao da je terapija za FET ista kao i kad ideš prvi put. 
Kad ti ideš?

----------


## Lucy10

Malena, ja sam planirala u aprilskom ciklusu.
Želim ti puno sreće. Javljaj nam kako ide.

----------


## mala85

> Malena, ja sam planirala u aprilskom ciklusu.
> Želim ti puno sreće. Javljaj nam kako ide.


Hvala iako ovo odradujem samo zato što moram pa da mogu s novom donorkom krenit iznova, nemam baš neke nade u te lošije stanice.

----------


## KirurgijaJeLjubav

Pozdrav drage djevojke. Ja sam danas imala ultrazvuk na 3.dan ciklusa. I pojavila se jedna cista 2.4cm na lijevom jajniku. E sad doktor L. mi rece da to nije bas dobro. Da trebam ponoviti ultrazvuk 8-9 ciklusa (tad sam već u Mk). I da ćemo vidjeti dal će to smetati. I da ako nema drugi folikul za ovulaciju da ce mi propisati terapiju gestagenom.
Da li je netko od vas imao slično iskustvo ? Sta bi to sve moglo da znaci i sta će donijeti ?

----------


## Kaja1976

Rat u Ukrajini. . .
Kako ćemo do donorica?

----------


## LiaLia

> Rat u Ukrajini. . .
> Kako ćemo do donorica?


Baš to mi je jučer prvo palo napamet..

----------


## Kaja1976

Morat će se orijentirati na druge države.

----------


## tinkilinkixyz

Sigurna sam da će se situacija uskoro smiriti što se tiče Ukrajine, a predpostavljam za ima klinika i plan B - neku drugu banku stanica ako zagusti.

----------


## sushi

> Pozdrav drage djevojke. Ja sam danas imala ultrazvuk na 3.dan ciklusa. I pojavila se jedna cista 2.4cm na lijevom jajniku. E sad doktor L. mi rece da to nije bas dobro. Da trebam ponoviti ultrazvuk 8-9 ciklusa (tad sam već u Mk). I da ćemo vidjeti dal će to smetati. I da ako nema drugi folikul za ovulaciju da ce mi propisati terapiju gestagenom.
> Da li je netko od vas imao slično iskustvo ? Sta bi to sve moglo da znaci i sta će donijeti ?


Postoji više tipova cisti, neke se lakše i brže riješe ili povuku same, neke traže detaljniju obradu. Bilo bi dobro ginekologa pitati o kakvoj cisti je riječ i kakav je plan postupanja s njom (pogotovo u smislu očekivnog trajanja)... Najčešće se izbjegava ići u postupke s cistama, naravno, opet - ovisno kojeg su tipa.

----------


## sushi

> Rat u Ukrajini. . .
> Kako ćemo do donorica?


Ako će netko biti u kontaktu s Bobanom, molim vas javite što kaže na ovu temu...situacija ne izgleda dobro, a ukrajinske banke izvoze stanice u cijeli svijet koliko vidim po webu ove koju koriste u Sistini. Znam više cura se planiraju javljati prvi put u Mk i tek planiraju postupke s donacijom js, pa bi svaka info bila dobrodošla...i zahvaljujem unaprijed. No pretpostavljam da ni oni još ništa ne mogu znati.

----------


## Kaja1976

A nekako će se morati riješiti ako ovaj rat potraje.
Koliko,nitko ne može znati.
Ne znam koje banke sjemena mogu zamijeniti ogromnu Ukrajinu?
Španjolska,Grčka?

----------


## mala85

O tome sam i ja razmisljala.. bas sam razocarana u sve, sta god da krenem niste me nece i opet imam neki osjecaj da necu ni do nove donorice doci. 
Zene koje idete u postupak clexane kupujte u hrvatskoj jeftinije su nego u Makedoniji.

----------


## tinkilinkixyz

U životu je dosta bitan pozitivan stav, a u postupcima je još bitniji. Naravno da se može svašta iskomplicirati, ali ako ne možemo na to utjecati, onda bezveze gubimo živce i energiju.

Budući da su postupci za vse klinike jako dobar izvor zarade odnosno biznis, sigurna sam da će se svaka klinika na svijetu snaći. Samo polako, mirno i sve će se dogoditi u svoje vreme. Ne možemo ništa izkontrolirati.

----------


## Zrdem

> Ako će netko biti u kontaktu s Bobanom, molim vas javite što kaže na ovu temu...situacija ne izgleda dobro, a ukrajinske banke izvoze stanice u cijeli svijet koliko vidim po webu ove koju koriste u Sistini. Znam više cura se planiraju javljati prvi put u Mk i tek planiraju postupke s donacijom js, pa bi svaka info bila dobrodošla...i zahvaljujem unaprijed. No pretpostavljam da ni oni još ništa ne mogu znati.


I mene ovo obvezno što prije zanima. Al sramota me više piliti savršenog Bobana. Hajde, neka se neka usudi nazvati ga ili mu barem poslati poruku na Viber: + je broj Bobana Janevskog.

----------


## Kaja1976

Mala85,ja sam u Sistini kupila Heparin injekcije jer Clexana nemaju,kažu da je sve isto,isti sastav.
Cijena je manja nego u Hrvatskoj ali ne baš puno.
Bobanu smo spomenuli rat u 
Ukrajini prije kratkog vremena pa je zinuo i oči raširio. . .ja dam na to rekla da neće. . .Jelda da neće?,rekao je. . .
Ali eto,što je tu je.
Ja vjerujem da će brzo prestati rat,kažu vojni analitičari najviše do 15.ožujka kad bi se tlo razblatilo jer zatopljava.
Vjerujem da će Sistina morati okrenuti nešto ako,ne daj Bože,Ukrajina teže strada.
Mislim da sada i Boban čeka trenutno.
Možda će se donacije prolongirati vremenski,ali teći će i dalje.
Strpljen-spašen

----------


## KirurgijaJeLjubav

Kaja ja ne bih rekla bas da su heparin i clexane dva ista preparata. Jer nisu. Imaju istu namjenu ali sastav nije isti. Heparin se daje kod srčanih bolesnika,kod pacijenata sa poremećajima zgrusnjvanja krvi i koji već primaju terapiju za istu. Clexane je preventiva prije operacija i poslije operacija kao i kod svih ležećih bolesnika koji su negdje u bolnici smješteni

----------


## sushi

Kaja, možda misliš na Fraxiparine, jer njega obično daju kao zamjenu za Clexane

----------


## Kaja1976

Jako je slična kutija,bijela sa narančastim dijelovima. . .
Rekla ljekarnica u Sistini da je to posve isti sastav. . .enoksaparinnarij. . .isto 40 mg,isto 10 injekcija,samo drugi proizvođač,mislim da je to sa španjolskog govornog područja.
Eto,pitat ću Lazarevskog pa javim.

----------


## sushi

Možda Inhixa? Nju daju i u Hr kao zamjenu za Clexane kad ga nema, generički lijek...

----------


## Kaja1976

Enoxaparina Rovi piše kao naziv lijeka.

----------


## mala85

Ja sam u prosincu 20 inekcija clexana u Makedoniji platila preko 600kn a kod 20 inekcija clexana 529kn. Zato kažem bolje ih kupiti kod nas nego tamo, decortin, estrofem i utrogestan sve ide na recept.

----------


## Kaja1976

Evo drage majke i one koje će to uskoro postati,kaže dr.Lazarevski da misli da neće biti problema jer su prebacili banku u Slovačku.
A za enoksaparinnarij mi je zaboravio odgovoriti.

----------


## Kaja1976

To košta 2003 denara jedna kutija od 10 injekcija, pripremljenih.

----------


## mala85

Senka43 poslala sam Vam privatnu poruku.

----------


## Afrodita06

Jel imao itko nuspojave od Utrogestana?
Praktički od inseminacije imam lagane menstrualne bolove. Prvi par dana su bili po cijeli dan a sad se smire posebno preko noći i što dan odmiče to su jači.

Mala85 jel ne dobiješ i lijekove preko HZZO-A?

----------


## Alisa81

Pozdrav, upadam s vjerojatno glupim pitanjem - trebamo li i za FET imati napravljene sve pretrage kao i za postupak sa stimulacijom? Ja planiram u 5.mj po taj jedan smrznuti embrij...
I još jedno - hm, ako mi ne uspije ovaj FET, a platila sam godinu dana skladištenja, vrijedi li ta godina i za eventualno drugo smrzavanje nakon sljedeće stimulacije? Znam da sad gledam 3 koraka unaprijed, ali moram planirati financije....joj, općenito je grozno što ovako nešto moramo gledati kroz matematiku i novac...:/

----------


## mala85

> Jel imao itko nuspojave od Utrogestana?
> Praktički od inseminacije imam lagane menstrualne bolove. Prvi par dana su bili po cijeli dan a sad se smire posebno preko noći i što dan odmiče to su jači.
> 
> Mala85 jel ne dobiješ i lijekove preko HZZO-A?


Ja sam također cijelo vrijeme imala grčeve kao da ću dobiti isto mislim da je od utrogestana i mene zanima dali je još netko imao grčeve? Ne, lijekove ne dobiješ preko HZZO-A.

----------


## mala85

Aliasa81 Za FET kreces samo sa terapijom (ovisi o tome kakva je tvoja terapija bila), ja sam sad u postupku za FET, pa mi je terapija identična kao kad sam išla prvi put. Od pretraga ništa nisam morala, što mi je čak glupo. Bolje da su mi rekli da obavim neke pretrage, možda nesto ima a da ne znam pa da mi zato nije uspio postupak. Što se tice skladištenja, to iskreno ne znam ali te razumijem sto se tice para jer jbg radim za minimalac.

----------


## Afrodita06

Mala85 pitam za lijekove jer je moja MPO doktorica na zahtjevu za inozemno liječenje napisala da stimulaciju i lijekove mi može dati ona i tako mi i piše u riješenju. Nisam do sada platila ništa od lijekova. Ni Femaru, ni štopericu ni Utrogestan. Nemam puno lijekova pa možda zato.
Pitam čisto da znam za ubuduće.

----------


## mala85

> Mala85 pitam za lijekove jer je moja MPO doktorica na zahtjevu za inozemno liječenje napisala da stimulaciju i lijekove mi može dati ona i tako mi i piše u riješenju. Nisam do sada platila ništa od lijekova. Ni Femaru, ni štopericu ni Utrogestan. Nemam puno lijekova pa možda zato.
> Pitam čisto da znam za ubuduće.


Od lijekova placam samo decapeptyl, clexane, prolutex i aspirin a sve ostalo dobijem na recept od svoje doktorice ali ovo ostalo ide na crni recept i placa se osim aspirina to se svakako kupuje. E da i decortin dobijem na recept.

----------


## mala85

Jutro žene, izgleda da nitko nije imao grceve od utrogestana osim mene i Afrodite kad se nitko nije javio. Tko zna mozda je to neka losa nuspojava koju nebi trebali imati a nas dvije smo imale. Pitat cu bas dr.L za to kad budem isla u Makedoniju.

----------


## Iva83

Drage moje cure,redovno vas pratim sve ,puno srece onima koji krecu ponovno u borbu za svoju srecu,sve se isplati.
Htjela bi se nadovezati sto se tice clexan inekcija,ja od samog pocetka trudnoce ih koristim i imam ih pravo preko zdravstvenog ,nisam kupila ni jednu kutiju,tako da se raspitajte,jer vas dr vam moze to staviti na recept da ide,al ako sami nepitate,oni vam nece reci

----------


## Kaja1976

Iva, da li si išla na specijalistički pregled kod hematologa koji ti je uz nalaze pretraga odredio lijek ili su ti u Sistini samo odredili preventivno?

----------


## Iva83

Kaja1976, u Sistini preventivno,tamo mi je dr L.odmah rekao na fet-u ,do treceg mjeseca trudnoce,a dr ovdje koja me vodi rekla je cijelu trudnocu i cak 6tjedana i poslije poroda

----------


## Kaja1976

Meni isto tako no zar nisi onda kod nas obavljala krvne pretrage za zgrušavanje krvi?
Mislim,da li tvoj gin.prati i dalje to zgrušavanje ili samo na poč.trudnoće tu odredi i to je to?

----------


## Iva83

Prati i dalje,redovno idem na kontrole

----------


## Bambina1

Bok cure. Samo da se javim, sve ide po planu. Sada sam 16 tj.Ja sam išla u postupke preko hzzo i nalazalost, skoro sve sam plaćala (osim decortina,aspirina i utogestana). Na estrofem tablete nisam dobro reagirala pa mi je preporučio L flastere koje sam plaćala oko 350 kn (mjesečno oko 800kn), prolutex 7 dana 730kn i clexane od transfera do 14 tj. U bolnici mi nisu htjeli kasnije davati dok ne obavim hematologa I krvne nalaze. Dok sam to obavila, nalaz je bio ok pa je L rekao da prestanem i da ponovim krv za 4 tjedna pa cemo vidjeti. Probala sam i preko socij gin I preko opće prakse, ali 0 bodova.. Ja nisam imala sreće. Sad trenutno ne koristim ništa od terapije, osim vitamina. Sretno svima

----------


## LaraLana

Cure ovo je živa ludnica s tim lijekovima, pa tim troškovima nema kraja.
Ddimeri se čini mi se moraju kontrolirati ako se uzima Fraxiparin, Heparin ili bilo koji drugi lijek.

*Dalmal* kako si? Kad je bata?

----------


## DalmaIB

Evo ja nad betom od 17.5 žalim ima tri sata, al evo upravo mi dr.L odgovorio da je pozitivna za trudnoću al malo niska. Da nastavim terapiju i ponovim za dva dana. Ma šta malo niska. Kad sam vidila broj sve mi potonulo. Al ok, nada ćući i dalje u nekom daaalekom skrivenom kutku. Petak je dan D.

Jučer sam vidila da je netko pitao za grčeve od utrogestana, al čekala sam nalaz pa da ne pišem pet puta... Ja sam oba puta imala grčeve iako ih ja ne bi baš grčevima nazvala. Tu i tamo me probode u prijedelu jajnika. Koji dan češće, koji dan rjeđe. Sad zadnja dva dana skoro nikako.

----------


## mala85

> Bok cure. Samo da se javim, sve ide po planu. Sada sam 16 tj.Ja sam išla u postupke preko hzzo i nalazalost, skoro sve sam plaćala (osim decortina,aspirina i utogestana). Na estrofem tablete nisam dobro reagirala pa mi je preporučio L flastere koje sam plaćala oko 350 kn (mjesečno oko 800kn), prolutex 7 dana 730kn i clexane od transfera do 14 tj. U bolnici mi nisu htjeli kasnije davati dok ne obavim hematologa I krvne nalaze. Dok sam to obavila, nalaz je bio ok pa je L rekao da prestanem i da ponovim krv za 4 tjedna pa cemo vidjeti. Probala sam i preko socij gin I preko opće prakse, ali 0 bodova.. Ja nisam imala sreće. Sad trenutno ne koristim ništa od terapije, osim vitamina. Sretno svima


Bambina drago mi je zbog tebe, neka samo tako ostane. Htjela ti poslat privatnu poruku ali ne znam kako se šalje. 
DalmaIB držim palčeve da bude sve ok.

----------


## LaraLana

> Evo ja nad betom od 17.5 žalim ima tri sata, al evo upravo mi dr.L odgovorio da je pozitivna za trudnoću al malo niska. Da nastavim terapiju i ponovim za dva dana. Ma šta malo niska. Kad sam vidila broj sve mi potonulo. Al ok, nada ćući i dalje u nekom daaalekom skrivenom kutku. Petak je dan D.
> 
> Jučer sam vidila da je netko pitao za grčeve od utrogestana, al čekala sam nalaz pa da ne pišem pet puta... Ja sam oba puta imala grčeve iako ih ja ne bi baš grčevima nazvala. Tu i tamo me probode u prijedelu jajnika. Koji dan češće, koji dan rjeđe. Sad zadnja dva dana skoro nikako.


Da oni smatraju sve što je preko 5 da je pozitivna na trudnoću. A ništa ponovi pa ćemo vidjeti iako sama znaš da je niska.

----------


## sushi

Kaja, i ja sam dobila Clexane preventivno, nemam indikaciju što se tiče nekog prijašnjeg nalaza hematologije... ali mpo liječnik koji me prati u Zg mi je rekao da je u mom slučaju razlog za Clexane duži niz godina menopauze - a ona utječe na jače grušanje, pa mi je produžen Clexane preventivno, zbog bolje prokrvljenosti posteljica. Baš idući tjedan vadim D-dimere da odluče kad će me skidati s Clexana. 
Inače, isto sam ga bez problema dobila na recept od primarnog ginekologa, samo temeljem nalaza iz Sistine i ZG, dobiva se odmah nakon potvrđenih otkucaja (tako su mi rekli).

Dalma, to je pozitivna beta  :Smile:  koliko dana je prošlo od oplodnje do bete?

----------


## Kaja1976

Sushi, hvala na info,izgleda da trebam tražiti ginekologa MPO u Zagrebu pa onda svoju ginekologicu koja samo administrativno djeluje jer me ona nikad ne pregledava.
Ma to luda kuća s tim.
Netko mi bio rekao da baš moram imati potvrđenu bolest zgrušavanja od hematologa.
Jesi na recept dobila i podizala u ljekarni ili si možda u bolnici dobila Clexane,kako netko rekao. . .
Oprosti ako tupim s tim ali stvarno nisu mali novci za sve to skupa jer ja baš SVE plaćam,cijeli postupak,osim Estrofema,Utrogestana, Decortina i vit D.

----------


## mala85

Sushi koliko si dugo u menopauzi?

----------


## sushi

> Sushi, hvala na info,izgleda da trebam tražiti ginekologa MPO u Zagrebu pa onda svoju ginekologicu koja samo administrativno djeluje jer me ona nikad ne pregledava.
> Ma to luda kuća s tim.
> Netko mi bio rekao da baš moram imati potvrđenu bolest zgrušavanja od hematologa.
> Jesi na recept dobila i podizala u ljekarni ili si možda u bolnici dobila Clexane,kako netko rekao. . .
> Oprosti ako tupim s tim ali stvarno nisu mali novci za sve to skupa jer ja baš SVE plaćam,cijeli postupak,osim Estrofema,Utrogestana, Decortina i vit D.


Ni mene primarni ginekolog nije pregledao zadnjih 10 godina od kad sam u MPO, sve radim kod mpo liječnika (pape, briseve, itd), samo su mi izdavali uputnice kad bih radila pretrage.
Čula sam i ja da neki traže baš indikaciju za izdavanje recepta za Clexane, no ja sam samo predala svu dokumentaciju s postupka i praćenja nakon postupka i dali su mi recepte za Clexane, Utrogestan i Estrofem bez pitanja. Samo Prolutex sam kupovala dalje, on ne ide na recept niti postoji adekvatna zamjena (a dr.L inzistira baš na njemu).
Podižem lijekove u ljekarni nakon što mi primarac pusti recept.

Ako ideš preko HZZO imaš pravo na podizanje dijela lijekova (i Clexane) u bolnici prije i odmah nakon postupka. Ja sam do potvrđenih otkucaja sve kupila u MK - do odlaska na transfer nisam ni znala koja će biti terapija do bete.

----------


## sushi

> Sushi koliko si dugo u menopauzi?


Više od 5 godina sam na nadomjesnoj terapiji Cycloprogynova, pa računamo barem toliko.
Ciklusi su mi počeli preskakati i nestajati prije više od 10 godina, u mojim dvadesetima. Dugo mi je trajao period predmenopauze, kad malo je bilo ciklusa, a malo nije. U mpo sam bila na praćenju ciklusa skoro svaki mjesec tijekom 4-5 godina, pa sa sigurnošću znam kojim tempom je ciklus nestajao.
Ukratko, puno godina...

----------


## Kaja1976

Evo cure,sada mi Boban odgovorio na pitanje kakva je situacija oko nabave doniranog materijala da je sada i za sada sve OK.

----------


## mala85

> Više od 5 godina sam na nadomjesnoj terapiji Cycloprogynova, pa računamo barem toliko.
> Ciklusi su mi počeli preskakati i nestajati prije više od 10 godina, u mojim dvadesetima. Dugo mi je trajao period predmenopauze, kad malo je bilo ciklusa, a malo nije. U mpo sam bila na praćenju ciklusa skoro svaki mjesec tijekom 4-5 godina, pa sa sigurnošću znam kojim tempom je ciklus nestajao.
> Ukratko, puno godina...


I ja sam od 2016 g u menopauzi da nemam nikako menstruaciju, osim kad pijem nadomjesnu terapiju onda imam ako se to uopce i moze nazvati menstruacijom jer je jako slaba. Znaci ima nade i za mene, ja sve nesto mislila da sam predugo u menopauzi pa da se to kod mene sve nesto osusilo i da nije najbolje.

----------


## DalmaIB

Ma da Shusi pozitivna je al je premala. Vadila sam 16.dan od punkcije, odnosno 13.nakon transfera. Trebala bi bit dosta veća. A ništa, vidit ću sutra, tko zna, možda me iznenadi  :Wink: 
Javim vam

----------


## sushi

> I ja sam od 2016 g u menopauzi da nemam nikako menstruaciju, osim kad pijem nadomjesnu terapiju onda imam ako se to uopce i moze nazvati menstruacijom jer je jako slaba. Znaci ima nade i za mene, ja sve nesto mislila da sam predugo u menopauzi pa da se to kod mene sve nesto osusilo i da nije najbolje.


Ništa se ne "osuši" kad piješ nadomjesnu terapiju, makar i godinama - upravo tome i služi. Veći problem bude kod cura koje dugo ne uzimaju ništa, a nemaju ciklus...one trebaju onda više ciklusa prije postupka uzimati nešto od nadomjesne.

Ja sam imala dosta problema s krvarenjima u trudnoći, rekli su mi na početku da je tu menopauza bila dodatni faktor.

----------


## sushi

> Ma da Shusi pozitivna je al je premala. Vadila sam 16.dan od punkcije, odnosno 13.nakon transfera. Trebala bi bit dosta veća. A ništa, vidit ću sutra, tko zna, možda me iznenadi 
> Javim vam


Je, za toliko dana od oplodnje je vrlo niska...ali prati ju još, javi...

----------


## Kaja1976

Dalma,jel imaš nešto smrznutih embrija ako ovo ne uspije sada?
Koji ti je to pokušaj?

----------


## DalmaIB

> Dalma,jel imaš nešto smrznutih embrija ako ovo ne uspije sada?
> Koji ti je to pokušaj?


Nemam. Od 5 jajnih dvije se oplodile, vratili oba embrija.
Ovo je drugi pokušaj. U prvom imala samo jednu jajnu. Imam materijala za još jedan postupak.

----------


## mala85

Drage žene, javio mi se dok L. Kaže u srijedu 09.03. Bi bila oplodnja ako u ponedjeljak bude odgovarajuci endometrij. Mene sad zanima pošto idem na FET (embriji stari 3 dana) a 09.03. Mi je 14 dan ciklusa jel to sad nije rano? Prvi put je transfer bio na 19 dan ciklusa.

----------


## Kaja1976

Meni je rekao da je ET od 13.do 17.dana ciklusa a FET kasnije oko 17.do 19.dana ciklusa.

----------


## Kaja1976

Dalma, strpljen-spašen,imaš još materijala,u nove pobjede ako ovo ne uspije.

----------


## mala85

Svasta, ništa mi nije jasno. Kazem prvi put su mi transfer napravili na 19 dan ciklusa (3 dana stari embriji) a sad ce mi te embrije dati 14 dan ciklusa.

----------


## Vrci

Nema veze, i ja sam u FET imala imala transfer 14dc. U prirodnim ciklusima kasnije pa je dr htjela isprobati jel možda to ne valja i trebam ranije (radi implantacijskog prozora)

----------


## Medo2711

Da se dovezem na temu injekcija za trombozu.Ja sam sama vadila te nalaze da vidim jer ima uopce.Nakraju se upostavilo da nosim gen od tate.Ali nije aktivna tromboza.Dr.u Petrovoj mi je odmah posla papire za komisiju i dobila da god i pol imam besplatno ljekove.Tek kad sam se prebacila u trudnicku su me poslali hematologu na kozultacije.Ja svaki mj moram vaditi krv i kontrolirati da nebi se javila tromboza.Tako do kraja trudnoce i plus 3 mj poslje.Svako ko ide u postupak preko hzzo ima pravo 14 kom ampula u bolnici.

----------


## mala85

Medo2711 sta mi treba od papira da dobijem tih 14 komada u bolnici? Ja idem preko HZZO-a

----------


## Medo2711

> Medo2711 sta mi treba od papira da dobijem tih 14 komada u bolnici? Ja idem preko HZZO-a


Rijesenje i na odjelu humane.Ili gdje vec imas dr,se dizu injekcije za postupak.Prolutex se mora kupiti,a ovo sve ide na recept.A tablete daje ginekolog tvoj.

----------


## DalmaIB

> Pozdrav Dalma...daj mi reci jesi ti danas bila u Sistini oko 9h? Supruga i ja smo upravo bili na potpomognutoj, a vidjeli smo neku curu u kariranoj kosulji (dalmatinku), pa rekoh da pitam  Uglavnom, naletio sam na ovaj forum, te smo tu otkrili Acibademu i mislim da sam prelistao sav forum i mnogo ste nam pomogli u svemu...Kad se vratimo kuci budem opisao nase iskustvo (mi smo isli sa doniranim jajnim stanicama, ali smo mi doveli donora js, sestru od supruge)


 :lool:  zar se čuje da sam dalmatinka čim usta otvroim, jer se ne sjećam da sam nešto puno pričala ahahhaa.
Ugl.da, to sam ja bila.
I ja sam stalno pogledavala al mi bilo glupo upasti vam tako iz vedra neba he he.
U kojoj ste fazi vi?

Poruka ti je kasnila pošto si nov pa treba odobrenje, zato nisam ni vidila prije da si pisa, nego sad od živaca čačkam svugdje pa ugledah i baš se dobro nasmijala hahaha.

Ekipa beta se poduplala, al malešna je. Čekam mail dr.L.  :neznam:

----------


## sushi

> Ekipa beta se poduplala, al malešna je. Čekam mail dr.L.


Uhhh javi što kaže, pa napeto je ovdje na forumu, mogu misliti koliko ti štrikaš Dalma...

----------


## sushi

Super mi je čuti da netko ide u donaciju sa sestrom-donoricom. Meni bio to bio sigurno prvi izbor i najbolja opcija...ali ježi ga, nemam sestru  :Smile: 

Hood znaš li imaju li u klinici neko konkretno ograničenje godina za donoricu koju dovodi par?

Sretno  :Smile:

----------


## LaraLana

Dalmal baš napeto kod tebe. Baš me zanima što će ti napisati. Mislim da ćeš još jednu betu vaditi pa možda baš onda skoči ohoho :Smile:

----------


## DalmaIB

Dr L kaže da istina da je mala iako se dupla što je normalno za dobru trudnoću. Da nastavim sa terapijom i za 4-5 dana obavim uzv.
Napeto, da....itekako napeto  :facepalm:   :Undecided:   :Confused:

----------


## LaraLana

> Dr L kaže da istina da je mala iako se dupla što je normalno za dobru trudnoću. Da nastavim sa terapijom i za 4-5 dana obavim uzv.
> Napeto, da....itekako napeto


DalmalB da pomala je beta. Svakako prati simptome i ako nedaj bože bilo kakve bolove osjetiš javi se na hitnu.
Ja bi svakako na tvom mjestu još jednom ponovila betu.
Ako bude poveći rast možda se i zbilja razvije u dobro i to ti zaista želim.
Znam da će ti sad ovih 4,5 dana biti ko stooo godina.
Drž se  :Heart:

----------


## Kaja1976

Sretno Dalma!!!

----------


## mala85

Danas mi dokt L. Rekao da budem kod njih 14.03. To je 19 dan ciklusa, sad mi je promijenio a za 19 dan ciklusa cak mislim da je to kasno.

----------


## Lucy10

Mala85, nije kasno 19 dan. Na drugim forumima sam čitala da je čak i 21 dan transfera doneo uspeh.
Dr L je verovatno napravio procenu na osnovu uz koji si imala. Veruj dr i nek ti je srećno.

----------


## Kaja1976

Mala, sretno ovaj put, samo se veseli uspjehu,malo promijeni misli tako da očekuješ uspjeh.

----------


## mala85

Žene SRETAN VAM DAN ŽENA! 
Imam jedno pitanje šta vi mislite, nakon transfera bolje ostat i ležat ili ići kući. U nedoumici sam za ponedjeljak 14.03. Prvi put sam ostala ležat u hotelu a sad se dvoumim.

----------


## Afrodita06

Moje iskustvo s dr. L je da čovjek zna što priča. Meni su u KBC gdje sam išla na folikulometriju prije inseminacije dva različita dr. rekla da su mi folikuli te veličine da neću dočekati subotu (bio je petak). Dr. L mi je rekao da u subotu navečer si dam štopericu i dođem u ponedjeljak. Mislila sam da idem bezveze jer su mi drugi rekli da je kasno. Dr. L me prije toga posla vaditi krv da bi vidio koliko sam blizu ovulacije dok su mi drugi rekli da koristim LH trakice (gdje ti trebaš po jačini linije znati da li je ovulacija a svakom od nas je jačina boje individualno). Uglavnom došla sam na inseminaciju u ponedjeljak sa tri odlično folikula taman kada je počela ovulacija. 
Tako da mu ja vjerujem u potpunosti.
Nažalost moja beta nakon inseminacije je negativna. Još gore mi je što me čekaju još tri inseminacije prije IVF.
Sretan dan žena i sretno nam svima.

----------


## Kaja1976

Mala,ja sam nakon FETa odmah išla pop.na avion,čak sam pješice 10tak min.išla polako do hotela.
Trudnoća se ostvarila super,samo se nije kasnije održala.
Mislim da se sve laganini može makar je dr.L.rekao da odem u hotel ležati ali mi smo imali let.

----------


## Senka43

Cure,srecan 8.mart i neka prolece donese sto vise trudnoca i bebica.
Mala,to je sve individualno.Ja sam nakon zadnjeg transfera imala tako jake bolove da sam jedva ali jedva od Sistine do Portala otisla(a uglavnom svi znate da je to mala razdaljina) cak sam 20 minuta sedela na klupi iza apoteke jer nisam mogla od bolova da se mrdnem.Transfer je bio u subotu a ostala sam u SK do ponedeljka u podne.Onako sam leskarila i odmarala se mada je tad bilo 40 stepeni i nije se moglo nikud sem biti u sobi.Mozda ti je najbolje da ostanes dan-dva-tri  nakon transfera da se jednostavno malo opustis i odmoris svoje telo pa onda putuj.Mada neko odmah krene na put i postupak bude uspesan.Tako da mislim da nema nekih pravila.

----------


## Afrodita06

Ima li cure netko iskustva s ovim. Prije 6mj mi je AMH bio 7 pmol/l. Sada 6 mjeseci kasnije je 4 pmol/l. Nije li to veliki pad obzirom da se u 6 mjeseci ništa naročito nije dogodilo.

----------


## mala85

Znam da je sve individualno, pitala sam da vidim sta vi mislite ovako opcenito. Mi putujemo autom, ne letimo. Dal je koja od vas putovala isti dan kuc autom iako ja cak mislim da ak ce se trudnoca ostvarit da ce se ostvarit svakako, lezala ja tamo ili putovala isti dan kuc. Kako je LaraLana cak i bicikl vozila i sve je bilo ok.

----------


## biba-

Afrodita, meni je u godinu i pol sa 6 i nešto pao na 3 i nešto (mislim sa 6,8 na 3,6)

----------


## Kaja1976

Ako dobijem navečer mengu onda se taj dan računa za 1.dan ciklusa ili sutradan?

----------


## Anchika14

Pozdrav, trebam info od vas iskusnih. Ugl, prije nego sam isla dogovoriti termin za pregled(oplodnja s donorom) izvadila sam AMH koji je pokazao vrijednost
 4(smanjenu plodnost). Pitanja:
1.Jeli ima netko od vas da je imao tako nisku vrijednost i ostao trudan? I iz kojeg pokušaja?
2. Jeli kod niske vrijednosti potreban IVF ili to ovisi o nečem drugom?
3. Kada je potreban IVF?
4. Kako izgleda inseminacija i koliko dana traje i piju li se neke tablete?

Molim neku dobru dusu da mi malo pojasni ove stvari.

Hvala puno

----------


## mala85

Ja racuna taj dan kad dobijem (neovisno o vremenu) kao prvi dan.

----------


## DalmaIB

Afrodita meni je AMH u godinu dana pao sa 6,8 na 0,9 što je bio šok. Ponovila sam ga nakon dva miseca možda i bio je 2.6. Dr.L mi je rekao da je korona možda utjecala na prikaz rezultata jer je taj 0.9 bio misec nakon šta sam prebolila. Nije ni 2,6 bajan al opet bolji od 0.9.
Kaja sutradan ti se računa 1.dan ciklusa. Bila u toj situaciji i tako mi dr L rekao. Ja sam dobila oko 6:30 navečer.

Inače ja danas bila na uzv i ponovila betu koja je u opadanju 28.9, a na uzv se ništa ne vidi, endometrij 7mm, jajovodi uredni...
Prekid terapije, pauza dva ciklusa pa se nadam trećoj sreći

----------


## Afrodita06

DalmaIB baš mi je žao zbog bete ali držim fige za slijedeći put, mora biti uspješan.

Sutra ću ponoviti AMH za svaki slučaj. Ovo mi je danas takav šok bio da je to strašno. Najgore mi je što me MPO dr. tjera uporno na inseminaciju. Meni 4 pmol/l nije za inseminaciju.

----------


## Afrodita06

Vezano za računanje 1. dana, meni su objasnili ako dobijem do 14h onda mi je to prvi dan, sve poslije 14h se broji kao nulti dan i sutra je 1.dan

----------


## Kaja1976

Dalma,žao mi je.
Afrodita, probaj se pomiriti pa ako ne uspije,ima daljnjih metoda,step by step.
Koliko si imala pokušaja?
Taj Millerov drastično pada s godinama.

----------


## Afrodita06

Jedna inseminacija i sad imam zahtjev za drugu.
Glavom kroz zid ne možeš. Šta bude biti će.

----------


## sushi

> DalmaIB baš mi je žao zbog bete ali držim fige za slijedeći put, mora biti uspješan.
> 
> Sutra ću ponoviti AMH za svaki slučaj. Ovo mi je danas takav šok bio da je to strašno. Najgore mi je što me MPO dr. tjera uporno na inseminaciju. Meni 4 pmol/l nije za inseminaciju.


Afrodita, ti ne moraš "ispucati" sve inseminacije da bi došla do IVF-a. Pogotovo u ovom slučaju kad sama snosiš trošak lijekova, smještaja i djela putnih troškova. Koji dr. te šalje?

----------


## sushi

> Pozdrav, trebam info od vas iskusnih. Ugl, prije nego sam isla dogovoriti termin za pregled(oplodnja s donorom) izvadila sam AMH koji je pokazao vrijednost
>  4(smanjenu plodnost). Pitanja:
> 1.Jeli ima netko od vas da je imao tako nisku vrijednost i ostao trudan? I iz kojeg pokušaja?
> 2. Jeli kod niske vrijednosti potreban IVF ili to ovisi o nečem drugom?
> 3. Kada je potreban IVF?
> 4. Kako izgleda inseminacija i koliko dana traje i piju li se neke tablete?
> 
> Molim neku dobru dusu da mi malo pojasni ove stvari.
> 
> Hvala puno


U kojim je jedinicama izražena vrijednost amh? 
S niskom rezervom postoje različita iskustva, i pozitivna i negativna, uz činjenicu da je u prosjeku potrebno više vremena i postupaka jer nizak amh povlači za sobom i nižu kvalitetu jajnih stanica...
Najčešće se ide odmah u ivf s jako niskim rezervom, bez pokušaja s inseminacijama, ovisno o godinama žene.
U jednoj od tema foruma postoji Rodina knjižica-brošura Neplodnost - u njoj su detaljnije objašnjeni svi postupci  :Smile:

----------


## sushi

> Afrodita meni je AMH u godinu dana pao sa 6,8 na 0,9 što je bio šok. Ponovila sam ga nakon dva miseca možda i bio je 2.6. Dr.L mi je rekao da je korona možda utjecala na prikaz rezultata jer je taj 0.9 bio misec nakon šta sam prebolila. Nije ni 2,6 bajan al opet bolji od 0.9.
> Kaja sutradan ti se računa 1.dan ciklusa. Bila u toj situaciji i tako mi dr L rekao. Ja sam dobila oko 6:30 navečer.
> 
> Inače ja danas bila na uzv i ponovila betu koja je u opadanju 28.9, a na uzv se ništa ne vidi, endometrij 7mm, jajovodi uredni...
> Prekid terapije, pauza dva ciklusa pa se nadam trećoj sreći


Žao mi je Dalma... pogotovo jer u potpisu vidim da su embriji uvijek bili ocijenjeni kao odlični...

----------


## sushi

> Ako dobijem navečer mengu onda se taj dan računa za 1.dan ciklusa ili sutradan?


U većini klinika računaju sutradan kao 1dc ako menga (pravo crveno krvarenje, ne spotting ili smeđarenje) dođe iza 17h

----------


## Afrodita06

Sushi od našeg HZZO smo prvo tražili IVF (sa AMH 7 pmol/l). Dobila sam odbijenicu da je to preinvazivan postupak obzirom da su meni nalazi po njima dobri i da idemo na inseminaciju. Odradila sam 1 inseminaciju koja je neuspješna i MPO dr kod nas u KBC mi je odmah popunila zahtjev za novu inseminaciju. 
I sad gledam nalaze a meni je u 6mj AMH pao na 4. (6 mj mi je trebalo da dođemo do 1inseminacije).
Poslala sam taj novi nalaz hormona u Mk, dr L kaže da je to za IVF a ne za inseminaciju.
Sad ponovno dogovaram konzultacije kod MPO dr ovdje kod nas.

----------


## mala85

Sushi sad vidim tvoju poruku ja prvi dan ciklusa racunala i ono smeđe a crveno mi tek 2 dan došlo. Jbg nisam znala... :O 
Žene koje rade samo prve smjene kada ste stavljali utrogestan, u koliko sati ujutro a u koliko navecer?

----------


## LaraLana

> Afrodita meni je AMH u godinu dana pao sa 6,8 na 0,9 što je bio šok. Ponovila sam ga nakon dva miseca možda i bio je 2.6. Dr.L mi je rekao da je korona možda utjecala na prikaz rezultata jer je taj 0.9 bio misec nakon šta sam prebolila. Nije ni 2,6 bajan al opet bolji od 0.9.
> Kaja sutradan ti se računa 1.dan ciklusa. Bila u toj situaciji i tako mi dr L rekao. Ja sam dobila oko 6:30 navečer.
> 
> Inače ja danas bila na uzv i ponovila betu koja je u opadanju 28.9, a na uzv se ništa ne vidi, endometrij 7mm, jajovodi uredni...
> Prekid terapije, pauza dva ciklusa pa se nadam trećoj sreći


DalmalB žao mi je da je na kraju biokemijska trudnoća ako se ne varam. Gle realno gledano bolje i ovo već izvanmaterična trudnoća pa ovo pa ono.
A i dobar je znak jer se nešto desilo unatoč lošem AMH.
Sad malo odmori pa po treću sreću.....možda budu i 3 oplođene pa onda sve 3 vratiti  :Wink:

----------


## LaraLana

Da ne odgovaram svima posebno.
Iza 17 h kad se dobije računa se nulti dan I od sljedećeg dana je 1 dc, pogotovo ako nije čista krv. Tako meni rekoše kako je sushi već i napisala.
Moj AMH je bio nizak već kod prvog postupka 7 pmol s negdje 8, 9 antralnih folikula koji se broje na početku ciklusa 2 ili 3 dc.
Dr. L nije ni trepnuo na taj AMH već je rekao da se puno toga još može napraviti unatoč lošem i FSH. 
Nikada više AMH nisam ponavljala jer dr. L nije tražio kad ću u drugi ivf postupak.

Prvi postupak je bila puna stimulacija i dobila sam 4 js i sve 4 oplođene. 2 dvodnevna vratili 2 zamrznuli i pozitivna beta i uredna trudnoća iz tog postupka. 18 dc sam imala transfer dvodnevnih embrija.
FET nije uspio, odmrznuti embriji preživjeli i oba vratili (4-st i 5-st.).

Drugi postupak nakon 3 godine, znači pojma nemam koliki je AMH, samo sam lh i estradiol vadila 2 dc da se vidi dal mogu u postupak. Išlo se s blagom stimulacijom (morala bi pogledati točno kakvu pa vam stavim) i dobila 3 js od kojih 2 oplođene i vratili drugi dan. Pozitivna beta opet.

P.S. možete se odmah vratiti doma nakon transfera bilo čim da idete, dal avionom, dal autom.

----------


## LaraLana

> Sushi od našeg HZZO smo prvo tražili IVF (sa AMH 7 pmol/l). Dobila sam odbijenicu da je to preinvazivan postupak obzirom da su meni nalazi po njima dobri i da idemo na inseminaciju. Odradila sam 1 inseminaciju koja je neuspješna i MPO dr kod nas u KBC mi je odmah popunila zahtjev za novu inseminaciju. 
> I sad gledam nalaze a meni je u 6mj AMH pao na 4. (6 mj mi je trebalo da dođemo do 1inseminacije).
> Poslala sam taj novi nalaz hormona u Mk, dr L kaže da je to za IVF a ne za inseminaciju.
> Sad ponovno dogovaram konzultacije kod MPO dr ovdje kod nas.


Ja ovo zbilja ne razumijem da naš mpo dr kaže ovako a dr. L ovako. Šta oni ne bi trebali uzeti u obzir što su Makedonci napisali, da trebaš u ivf postupak?
Probaj se izboriti za sebe, ako dr. L nije napisao traži da napiše da ideš u ivf postupak i da ti nalazi nisu za inseminaciju.

----------


## DalmaIB

Hvala vam svima. Šta je tu je. Idemo u nove pobjede.

Da Sushi, sva tri embrija su bila odlična. Znači da uz nizak AMH ipak ono stanica što imam su dobre uglavnom. Tako da svi vi koji imate nizak AMH nemojte da vas odmah ubedira.

LaraLana definitivno se slažem, kad je već trebalo bit negativno nek je biokemijska, a ne da se kompliciralo dodatno.
Ne znam baš bi li tri vratila, ipak  :Shock: 
Evo došla s posla i vidim da sam već počela smećkariti, a zadnji put sam tek 5 dana nakon terapije. Al ovaj put se ipak nešto dogodilo, drugačije je.
Tješi me i to što nije bila odmah negativna nula. Napredujem. Tamo u petom mjesecu će biti velika troznamenkasta  :Smile: 

Mala ja sam utrogestan stavljala ujutro u 7:15 prije nego pođem na posao i navečer u isto vrijeme. Piti ga ne mogu jer me smanta strašno.

----------


## sushi

> Sushi od našeg HZZO smo prvo tražili IVF (sa AMH 7 pmol/l). Dobila sam odbijenicu da je to preinvazivan postupak obzirom da su meni nalazi po njima dobri i da idemo na inseminaciju. Odradila sam 1 inseminaciju koja je neuspješna i MPO dr kod nas u KBC mi je odmah popunila zahtjev za novu inseminaciju. 
> I sad gledam nalaze a meni je u 6mj AMH pao na 4. (6 mj mi je trebalo da dođemo do 1inseminacije).
> Poslala sam taj novi nalaz hormona u Mk, dr L kaže da je to za IVF a ne za inseminaciju.
> Sad ponovno dogovaram konzultacije kod MPO dr ovdje kod nas.


Afrodita koji mpo dr. te vodi kod nas i piše zahtjev za HZZO? Koliko imaš godina, koliki je broj antralnih folikula?
To se sve gleda kod odluke o postupcima

----------


## mala85

Meni problem oko stavljanja vaginalete jer ustajem u 4:50h, radim od 6h. Dok mi rekao vaginalno jednu pred spavanja a od sutra 2 ujutro i 2 navecer. Morat cu sad u 4h stavit jednu.

----------


## Afrodita06

> Afrodita koji mpo dr. te vodi kod nas i piše zahtjev za HZZO? Koliko imaš godina, koliki je broj antralnih folikula?
> To se sve gleda kod odluke o postupcima


Onaj prvi zahtjev za IVF mi je dr. popunila bez problema ali kad mi je HZZO to vratio sa odbijenicom i da se prebacim na inseminaciju i ona se prebacila na inseminaciju.
Ma vidjeti ću još što će s tim biti.
Imam 35, i na par nalaza mi piše da je oko 7-8 antralnih folikula. Jel to dobro ili loše nitko od dr. nije ništa komentirao.

----------


## Anchika14

Boban Janevski mi je rekao nakon prvog maila da ga kontaktiram whatsapom, i to sam napravila da bi dogovorila dole twrmin prvog oregleda, frajer ne odgovara. Jeste imale sličnu situaciju i što da radim? Čekam, pišem opet, zovem dole...������*♂️

----------


## sushi

> Onaj prvi zahtjev za IVF mi je dr. popunila bez problema ali kad mi je HZZO to vratio sa odbijenicom i da se prebacim na inseminaciju i ona se prebacila na inseminaciju.
> Ma vidjeti ću još što će s tim biti.
> Imam 35, i na par nalaza mi piše da je oko 7-8 antralnih folikula. Jel to dobro ili loše nitko od dr. nije ništa komentirao.


Afrodita, imaš poruku u inboxu

----------


## mala85

Dali je koju svrbilo dolje od utrogestana? Mene počelo svrbit i to evo od drugog dana korištenja.

----------


## mala85

Eto mene opet sa još jednim pitanjem, dali je ok da ispadne velika količina (utrogestana) nakon cca 8 sati kod mokrenja. Jel to znači da nije dovoljno duboko stavljena u rodnicu?

----------


## LaraLana

> Eto mene opet sa još jednim pitanjem, dali je ok da ispadne velika količina (utrogestana) nakon cca 8 sati kod mokrenja. Jel to znači da nije dovoljno duboko stavljena u rodnicu?


Mala ne brini to što ispadne, ostane toga dovoljno.

Imaš još Cyclogest, Crinone gel, Duphaston ako ti već ne odgovara Utrogestan pa pitaj dr.
Crinone se koristi samo navečer pa ako misle da je malo progesterona možeš kombinirati s Duphaston tabletama.
Pitaj dr i odmah javi da se gljivice ne bi rasplamsale  jer očito ti nešto smeta kod Utrogestana pa imaš svrbež. 

Meni npr nije Crinone gel odgovarao a bilo bi mi puno jednostavnije jer se koristi sam navečer.
Jedino ne znam jel ide preko recepta!

----------


## mala85

Meni još gore od utrogestana, doslovno moram svake 2 min na wc mokrit i to 2 kapi a imam osjecaj da ce mi mjehur explodirat. Kupila sam si još jučer u ljekarnoj lactogyn kapsule al ne pomažu. Ja baš nemam sreće sa utrogestanom a u pon mi transfer. Ne znam sta ce mi dokt reci na to.

----------


## sushi

> Meni još gore od utrogestana, doslovno moram svake 2 min na wc mokrit i to 2 kapi a imam osjecaj da ce mi mjehur explodirat. Kupila sam si još jučer u ljekarnoj lactogyn kapsule al ne pomažu. Ja baš nemam sreće sa utrogestanom a u pon mi transfer. Ne znam sta ce mi dokt reci na to.


Ovo s mokrenjem ne bi trebalo imati veze s utrogestanom... Lactogyn služi za održavanje flore, trebaš ga uzimati kontinuirano, ne može djelovati odmah u jednom danu...

----------


## Kaja1976

Mala,želim ti puno sreće u ponedjeljak.
Samo misli na ono što želiš ostvariti i ne pridaj toliko pozornosti brojnim preprekama.
Onda one rastu.
Zaslužila si sreću i na to  se fokusiraj.
Nisi sama,puno nas je u sličnim neizvjesnostima.
Samo ponosno naprijed!

----------


## DalmaIB

Mala sretno sutra.
Ne brini za ispadanje utrogestana, već se on apsorbira prije. A s obzirom da imaš reakcije na njega dat će ti dr zamjenu. Za sve ima rješenja. Ne brini. Samo pozitivno i naprijed  :Smile:

----------


## mala85

Hvala svima ❤

----------


## DalmaIB

> Boban Janevski mi je rekao nakon prvog maila da ga kontaktiram whatsapom, i to sam napravila da bi dogovorila dole twrmin prvog oregleda, frajer ne odgovara. Jeste imale sličnu situaciju i što da radim? Čekam, pišem opet, zovem dole...������*♂️


Jesi došla do njega?
Čudno mi to. Meni bi ili odgovorio ili bi me zvao na wapp.  :neznam: 
Čak mi je odgovorio i kad je na bolovanju bilo.

----------


## Afrodita06

Mala85 držim fige da je ovaj put baš taj tvoj dobitni.

Ja sam s Bobanom komunicirala preko Viber-a. Najlakše mi je bilo dobiti ga ustvari kad sam ga zvala. Ali zato do Bistre nikako da dođem. Njihove predračune čekam po mjesec dana. Zvala me jednom ali sam bila dovoljno bistra da ne memoriram broj i sad ga nemam.

----------


## mala85

Afrodita06 Bistri mail pošalji. Tako sam ja, svaki put samo mail poslala.

----------


## mala85

E da, Boban ne radi tj nije bio kad sam ja bila. 
E sad sta je nisam pitala, bila neka žena embriologinja.

----------


## Anchika14

Da daaa...javio mi se, jako simpatičan je bio. U ponedjeljak idem dole u utorak imam prvi pregled da vidimo stanje kakvo će biti.

Imam tremu. ������

----------


## Lucy10

Mala85
Želim ti da ovaj put bude onaj pravi❤️

----------


## mala85

Riba245 imam pitanje, koji ti je to postupak bio? Sad ce me možda druge zene kritizirat ali evo ja cu biti iskrena sada, ja isto nisam bas zadovoljna, meni moja ginekologinja rekla da je idealan endometrij za trudnocu 10/12 mm debljine, meni je bio i 15mm. Oni to nista ne kontroliraju, samo mjerim 8 dan ciklusa javim njima i to je to. Meni to cak smeta, ja isla prije toga kod svoje kaze cak i predebel prvi put. Nitko ne provjerava moje hormone, dali ih imam dovoljno, mozda mi ova terapija ne odgovara, mislim da mi koji idemo preko HZZO-a da nam se ne gleda tako kao ovima što sami plaćaju. Ne znam evo možda griješim al' takav sam dojam ja stekla.

----------


## Riba245

Bok mala 85, istog sam stava. 
Postupak donacije, embriotransfer 2 preostale stanice. 7.dan i 10. ciklusa dr. Lazarevskom javila kolika je debljina endometrija (8.5 mm), naručio me na embriotransfer 17. dan ciklusa. Terapiju propisao istu kao i velikoj većini (Estrofem na svakih 8 ili 6 sati, Utrogestan 200 mg svakih 12h, Clexane 40 mg, Prolutex 25 mg, Decortin i Impryl po 1 dnevno i Aspirin 100 svakih 48 sati). Nikad nikakve provjere hormona, detaljnijeg ultrazvuka. Ništa. A ovaj put sam bila privatno. Mislim da ni nema razlike između odnosa prema HZZO i privatnim pacijentima.
Imam dojam da rade - ako uspije super, ako ne probati ćemo opet isto.

----------


## Riba245

I da, 2. postupak u Acibademu (2x transfer po 2 stanice)

----------


## mala85

Riba245 baš to, nema nikakvih kontrolo, pregleda, ništa, terapija svima jednaka. Meni sad bio transfer na 19 dc trodnevni embriji.

----------


## mala85

Mogli bi otvoriti temu debljina endometrija na 8/9 dan ciklusa i tko je imao kakvu terapiju 4×2 mg ili 3×2 mg estrofem.

----------


## mala85

Čitala sam druge forume, curama je na dan transfera endometrij bio od 8-12 mm i to im je svima bio dobitan (beta). Ja osobno to sve planiram reci dokt. ako uspijem do nove donorice jer ovako sve napamet, nikakve preglede mene samo nasekirani znam da nisam jedina ni ja ni Riba245 ima ih još samo ne pišu ovdje.

----------


## Kaja1976

Bok Riba,žao mi je što nije uspjelo.
Htjela si reći da odustaješ od svega i poklanjaš Prolutexe?.
Ja koristim Prolutex,uskoro idem u postupak.
Jesi prije ova 2 pokušaja imala postupke?

----------


## Riba245

Ne bih poklanjala jer me ovo sve ostavilo u minusu...

----------


## tinkilinkixyz

Riba245 - drži se, a što se tiče lijekova, mislim da je zabranjena prodaja na forumu. 

Što se tiče toga da nema indivialnog pristupa v klinici, moj je dojam da je tako u 80 % klinika. Pokušavaju sa terapijom koja odgovara većini, a ako nisi u toj većini onda se slikaj. I ode puno vremena, živaca, novaca, ... To je moj dojam, možda sam i u krivu.

----------


## Riba245

Aha u redu, ništa onda...
Hvala puno

----------


## mala85

Riba245 ne dozvolja mi da ti pošaljem privatnu poruku

----------


## Rikku

Drage sve, evo da se i ja javim konačno. Nisam pisala jer je moja priča bila poprilično neizvjesna i teška do kraja, no sad sam spremna sve napisati. Tko me se sjeća, zna da sam samica koja boluje od endoemtrioze i ostala bez jajovoda i da sam 2020. godine uspjela iz prvog pokušaja zatrudniti u Makedoniji s doniranim materijalom, no trudnoća je završila bolnim pobačajem (prvo neuspjelo tabletama pa još dodatno kiretažom).

Tko ima strpljenja čitati... sada kreće moja filmska priča:

U 3. mjesecu 2021. otišla sam na drugi pokušaj i beta je bila skoro 1000  :Smile:  Uredno se duplala i mislila sam da su blizanci, no ipak se primio samo jedan embrij (dva su mi vratili). Jedva sam čekala prvi uzv da konačno čujem bebino srce i čula sam ga. Ali doktorovo lice je bilo zabrinuto i rekao je: "Nažalost, čini mi se da se radi o rijetkoj vrsti izvanmaternične trunoće - u rogu maternice. I dvije su opcije - čekati da se plod uredno razvije i da rog prsne, ali ako prokrvarite doma, a stignete prekasno na hitnu, možete iskrvariti i umrijeti. A druga je opcija vađenje cijele maternice zajedno s plodom". Ne moram vam ni reći svoje stanje uma u tom trenutku. 

Držalo me to što doktor nije bio sto posto siguran pa me uputio u Petrovu da me i oni pogledaju - tamo također nisu bili skroz sigurni rekli su mi da odem doma i za dva tjedna dođem opet, a ako počnem krvariti, odmah na hitnu jer se radi o mom životu. I sad zamislite biti doma i razmišljati si hoću li prokrvariti i umrijeti. Otišla sam potom svojoj primarnoj ginekologici i ona je također bila mišljenja da je to tzv. kornualna trudnoća i samo je rekla da joj je žao. Zatim sam po preporuci otišla po još jedno mišljenje privatno, no ni tamo nisu bili sigurni, jedna je doktorica rekla da se njoj to čini ok, druga da se radi o trudnoći u rogu maternice. Poslali su me tada na Sv. Duh na hospitalizaciju, da ležim i da kada se krene nešto događati, da me hitno operiraju. No kad sam došla, dvije doktorice su me pregledale i rekle da je to sve ok i da se ne brinem, nego da uživam u trudnoći. 

Ništa, ja sam se tada malo opustila i stvarno počela uživati, prvi anatomy scan u 12. tjednu prošao odlično, Nifty plus čist ko suza, čekam jednog malog dječaka <3 Radila redovne pretrage, sve super, svaki uzv super i došlo je vrijeme drugog anatomy scana u 20. tjednu. Tada sam čula vijesti koje nitko ne želi čuti - vaše dijete ima tešku i kompleksnu srčanu manu, jednu od najrjeđih uopće, nespojivu sa životom.

Samo sam se pitala pa zašto... pa kako... zašto...

Rješenje - čim se rodi, mora hitno na Rebro (ili inozemstvo) na operaciju da mu se omogući život.

I tako sam ja pola trudnoće bila u strahu, nisam se htjela previše povezati s djetetom koje se ritalo u meni jer... što ako ne preživi. Teško je sad opisati sve te osjećaje, ne može se to niti izreći.

I kad bi čovjek pomislio da je to to, na sljedećim pregledima otkrilo se da, uz ovu kompleksnu manu, ima i ogromnu rupu na srcu, skoro pa pola srca rupa. 

Da ubrzam stvari, mali je rođen 8.12. nakon 12-satnog induciranog poroda, gdje sam popucala s više od 30 šavova, gdje sam izgubila toliko krvi da sam 5 sati primala transfuziju, gdje su mi se mjehur i maternica spustili potpuno dolje i još me čeka barem 6 mjeseci oporavka, gdje su mi se razvile neobjašnjivo bolne analne fisure... ali... moj dječak se rodio. 

Nakon kratkog primanja u ruke, odvode ga na Rebro i jedine informacije sve te dane u bolnici sam imala putem telefona gdje bi mi samo kratko rekli: "Stabilno je". Dok su druge žene imale svoje bebice kraj sebe, ja sam samo čekala taj sat kad ću moći nazvati Rebro i pitati kako je. Jedva sam čekala izaći iz Petrove i otići na Rebro da vidim dijete i kad se to konačno dogodilo, bila sam sretna što ću ga vidjeti. Bilo je teško gledati sve te žice na njemu, to malo tijelo u inkubatoru, no uspjela sam. Međutim... kad su mi 8. dan njegova života (dan operacije) kirurzi rekli da se odem oprostiti s djetetom prije operacije, to nisam mogla. Sve sam mogla, ali to nisam. Dan operacije je dugo trajao, tri kirurga su ga operirala 8 sati i onda je stigao poziv - "Mama, preživio je!". Budući da sam čitala sve o toj mani, znala sam da je zapravo oporavak ključan i da su tu najviše komplikacije, no moj se dječak snažno borio i izborio i nakon tri tjedna bolnice, došao je doma, prvi put u moje ruke. 

Čeka ga neizvjesnost života, kao i sve nas, ali svi zahvati koji ga možda čekaju ne bi trebali biti smrtonosni, no opasnost uvijek postoji. Ipak, uživam potpuno u njemu i majčinstvu i da me netko pita, sve bih opet ponovila. Dapače, iz Makedonije su me zvali hoću li doći na još jedan preostali pokušaj, rekla sam i platila da mi sačuvaju materijal pa tko zna...  :Smile: 

I da, još jedna dobra vijest - Koka je također uspjela, za dva mjeseca treba roditi u 43. godini :Smile:  Nakon tri neuspješna transfera uvijek s odličnim 8-staničnim embrijima, uspjelo joj četvrti put iz FET-a.

Čitam vas i sretno svima neka bude, u Makedoniji znaju što rade!

----------


## DalmaIB

Joj Rikku baš si prošla nezamislivo.
Hvala Bogu da je operacija prošla dobro i da možeš uživati u svom dječaku.
Ne želim ni pomišljati kako je bilo to sve proživljavati.
Uživajte jedno u drugome i želim vas puno zdravlja i sreće.

----------


## mala85

Rikku ovo je jako teška životna priča ali i predivna, dat će Bog zdravlja malom borcu kao i tebi, ono najgore ste oboje prošli ali nakon kiše uvijek dođe sunce, samo tako ostani pozitivna i uživaj u sinu.. ❤❤❤

----------


## branca_i

Rikku, bez rijeci sam....samo jedno....uzivaj u maloj srecici....zeno sto si sve prosla! Samo uzivaj!!! :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## Alisa81

Ajme Rikku, zbilja si svašta proživjela. Trebalo je preživjeti tu neizvjesnost na svakom koraku. Drago mi je da je na kraju ispalo dobro i da imaš svoje djetešce.

----------


## Lucy10

Rikku, želim ti svu sreću ovog sveta❤️

----------


## LaraLana

Jojjj Rikku svu sreću svijeta želim tvom malom borcu i tebi hrabra majko  :Heart: 
Ja sam se rasplakala i ne mogu više ništa napisati.

----------


## Afrodita06

Rikku želim da te od sada prate samo dobre vijesti. Tvom dječaku želim svu sreću ovoga svijeta. 
Svaka čast hrabra ženo!

----------


## Rikku

Hvala cure, sad kad čitam svoj post, ni sama ne vjerujem što se sve izdogađalo, a cilj je bio, osim terapeutike  :Smile: , da svima kažem da često zna biti loših stvari, uspona i padova, ali koliko god isfucano zvuči, vrijedi se boriti do kraja, do samog kraja jer to malo biće učini da se sve loše i patnja zaboravi. 

I na primjeru Koke također se vidi da treba ustrajnost, koliko god frustrirajuće bilo. Imala je svaki put savršene embrije i ništa. Onda odjednom uspjelo. Zašto baš tada, nitko ne zna. Znam da za sve treba i novaca nažalost, ali borite se sve dok osjetite da možete.

Stvarno želim svima koji se bore da budu majke da u tome uspiju. Pratim vas i veselim se svakoj pozitivnoj beti i novim hrabrim pokušajima!

Pozdrav od mene i mog malog veseljka :Smile:

----------


## Anchika14

> Drage sve, evo da se i ja javim konačno. Nisam pisala jer je moja priča bila poprilično neizvjesna i teška do kraja, no sad sam spremna sve napisati. Tko me se sjeća, zna da sam samica koja boluje od endoemtrioze i ostala bez jajovoda i da sam 2020. godine uspjela iz prvog pokušaja zatrudniti u Makedoniji s doniranim materijalom, no trudnoća je završila bolnim pobačajem (prvo neuspjelo tabletama pa još dodatno kiretažom).
> 
> Tko ima strpljenja čitati... sada kreće moja filmska priča:
> 
> U 3. mjesecu 2021. otišla sam na drugi pokušaj i beta je bila skoro 1000  Uredno se duplala i mislila sam da su blizanci, no ipak se primio samo jedan embrij (dva su mi vratili). Jedva sam čekala prvi uzv da konačno čujem bebino srce i čula sam ga. Ali doktorovo lice je bilo zabrinuto i rekao je: "Nažalost, čini mi se da se radi o rijetkoj vrsti izvanmaternične trunoće - u rogu maternice. I dvije su opcije - čekati da se plod uredno razvije i da rog prsne, ali ako prokrvarite doma, a stignete prekasno na hitnu, možete iskrvariti i umrijeti. A druga je opcija vađenje cijele maternice zajedno s plodom". Ne moram vam ni reći svoje stanje uma u tom trenutku. 
> 
> Držalo me to što doktor nije bio sto posto siguran pa me uputio u Petrovu da me i oni pogledaju - tamo također nisu bili skroz sigurni rekli su mi da odem doma i za dva tjedna dođem opet, a ako počnem krvariti, odmah na hitnu jer se radi o mom životu. I sad zamislite biti doma i razmišljati si hoću li prokrvariti i umrijeti. Otišla sam potom svojoj primarnoj ginekologici i ona je također bila mišljenja da je to tzv. kornualna trudnoća i samo je rekla da joj je žao. Zatim sam po preporuci otišla po još jedno mišljenje privatno, no ni tamo nisu bili sigurni, jedna je doktorica rekla da se njoj to čini ok, druga da se radi o trudnoći u rogu maternice. Poslali su me tada na Sv. Duh na hospitalizaciju, da ležim i da kada se krene nešto događati, da me hitno operiraju. No kad sam došla, dvije doktorice su me pregledale i rekle da je to sve ok i da se ne brinem, nego da uživam u trudnoći. 
> 
> Ništa, ja sam se tada malo opustila i stvarno počela uživati, prvi anatomy scan u 12. tjednu prošao odlično, Nifty plus čist ko suza, čekam jednog malog dječaka <3 Radila redovne pretrage, sve super, svaki uzv super i došlo je vrijeme drugog anatomy scana u 20. tjednu. Tada sam čula vijesti koje nitko ne želi čuti - vaše dijete ima tešku i kompleksnu srčanu manu, jednu od najrjeđih uopće, nespojivu sa životom.
> ...


Čitam i plačem...svaka čast na borbi, želim vam puno ljubavi i duuug život u zdravlju

----------


## sushi

Rikku  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## sushi

> Riba245 imam pitanje, koji ti je to postupak bio? Sad ce me možda druge zene kritizirat ali evo ja cu biti iskrena sada, ja isto nisam bas zadovoljna, meni moja ginekologinja rekla da je idealan endometrij za trudnocu 10/12 mm debljine, meni je bio i 15mm. Oni to nista ne kontroliraju, samo mjerim 8 dan ciklusa javim njima i to je to. Meni to cak smeta, ja isla prije toga kod svoje kaze cak i predebel prvi put. Nitko ne provjerava moje hormone, dali ih imam dovoljno, mozda mi ova terapija ne odgovara, mislim da mi koji idemo preko HZZO-a da nam se ne gleda tako kao ovima što sami plaćaju. Ne znam evo možda griješim al' takav sam dojam ja stekla.





> Mogli bi otvoriti temu debljina endometrija na 8/9 dan ciklusa i tko je imao kakvu terapiju 4×2 mg ili 3×2 mg estrofem.



Ne slažem se s ovim.
Kako u zadnjih godinu dana intenzivno pratim Sistinu, ovaj forum, ali i komuniciram s nizom drugih cura koje su tamo u postupcima a nisu na forumu, nisam dobila dojam o ikakvoj razlici između onih koji idu preko HZZO ili sami plaćaju. To nema ni logike, jer klinika dobije identičnu količinu novca u oba slučaja.

Što se pripreme i pretraga tiče, tu je najveći faktor kako se ti postaviš. U MPO općenito najbolje prolaze aktivni pacijenti, koji se informiraju o svemu, prouče postupke, čitaju i pitaju o tome...i onda znaju postaviti puno smislenih pitanja liječnicima i sudjelovati s vlastitim odlukama u postupku.
Ja sam zbog vlastitog osjećaja sigurnosti i temeljem informacija koje sam imala, smatrala da je bolje da me u Hr priprema MPO liječnik kojem vjerujem i s kojim sam mogla prokomentirati upute iz Sistine i napraviti eventualne dodatne pretrage (smatram da kompletna obrada pretragama koje nisu direktno vezane uz sam postupak ni nije odgovornost Sistine, nego moja). 
U Zg sam u ciklusu postupka napravila 3 uzv prije puta (na 2dc, 7dc i 10dc), MPO liječnik u Hr mi je prilagodio dozu estrofema s obzirom na debljanje endometrija. U Sistini mi je odmah nakon dolaska napravljen uzv na 13dc, već idući dan smo išli u oplodnju. Na transferu na 17dc endometrij mi je bio preko 14mm. 
Mislim da nisam nimalo zakinuta nekim zanemarivanjem ili propustom na pregledima u Sistini, a išla sam preko HZZO. Atmosfera je kao na traci u dosta momenata - da, ali mislim da svi imamo isti tretman.

Što se debljine endometrija tiče, ovo je istraživanje Europskog društva liječnika humane reprodukcije ESHRE (znači radi se o najtočnijim informacijama koje možemo dobiti):
https://www.focusonreproduction.eu/a...rial-thickness
Ukratko, i s manjim debljinama endometrija (već od 8mm) su rezultati postupaka uspješni, a maksimalna debljina endometrija koja bi bila cutt-off vrijednost nije pronađena - po tome endometrij ne može biti predebeo  :Smile:

----------


## sushi

Još nešto - smatra se da na implantaciju jako utječe tzv. "implantacijski prozor" ili receptivnost endometrija...za što misle da je puno bitniji faktor za začeće od same debljine. 
Stvar je u tome što je implantacijski prozor, odnosno idealni kratki period za uspješnu implantaciju, vrlo individualan, kod svakog drugačiji. Zato će nekima odgovarati raniji, a nekome kasniji transfer. 
Kako se to ne može znati unaprijed, obično se krene u prvi postupak s nekom pretpostavkom, temeljem debljine endometrija ili procjeni po iskustvu, a ako nije došlo do implantacije, u nekim od idućih postupaka se pokušava varirati termin transfera, baš zato da bi se pogodio najbolji mogući trenutak. 
Nažalost jako je puno faktora bitnih za uspješnost postupaka, a ne mogu se točno znati unaprijed.

----------


## Kaja1976

Bravo Sushi i hvala na odgovorima u ime sviju nas.
Temeljito si iznijela svoja saznanja.
Slažem se skroz da nema razlike u pristupu plaćala privatno ili preko HZZO.
Dapače,ja sam dvaput bila u postupku,privatno plaćam i nisam imala UZV endometrija kod njih u Sistini,sama sam u Petrovoj bila to obavila još prije puta.
A vađenje hormona isto nisam radila ni tu ni tamo jer je don.jaj.st.pa valjda nije bitno,nemam pojma.
Svaki put uspjelo ali se nije održalo.
Uza sve pretrage koje uopće postoje mislim da je najveći faktor naša psiha i ono perce sreće.
Kako si nam ti sushi inače?

----------


## mala85

Ja po tome razmišljam drugačije.. npr. ne živim u Zg iako mi dok. L. iz Petrove vodi pripremu za Makedoniju. Nisam u mogućnosti ići u Petrovu na preglede jer mi je Zg dalek. Što se tiče mjerenja endometrija moja doktorica ovdje kod mene mi je rekla da mi je endometrij malo predebel za taj dan ciklusa, u Sistini mi nisu nijednom pregledali endometrij, samo sam im morala javit 8 dan ciklusa na što mi je povecao dozu svakih 6h, a taj 8 dan ciklusa mi je edno bio trolinijski 8,4 mm. I oba puta sam imala transfer na 19 dan ciklusa (embrio stari 3 dana) i to samo zato što mi se potrefi vikend 17 dan ciklusa a moja prijateljica je u Hrv išla na transfer u nedjelju da bi se sve potrefilo i uspjelo joj je. Koliko sam skužila oni ne rade transfere subotom i nedjeljom. Također znam još 2 žene koje ne pišu ovdje, nijednom im nije uspjelo i nažalost više nisu u mogućnosti ići preko HZZO-a ispucali sve. E sad za psihu također imam nešto za reći (JA pricam isključivo u svoje ime) kad mi se otkrila bolest, stalno sam negativno razmišljala, plakala zbog kose, itd. da skratim) svi su mi tada govorili ne smiješ tako razmišljati  moraš pozitivno misliti itd. Uglavnom hvala dragom Bogu za sada je sve pod kontrolom s mojom bolesti ali ima jedna žena koja bila cijelo vrijeme pozitivna, vedra, nasmijana itd. I žena umre a ja s mojom negativom uspjela se izvući, tako da ja mislim da psiha nema veze s time (to je samo moje mišljenje). Što se tice Sistine neke stvari mi jesu zasmetale što nema nekih detaljnijih pregleda, kad sam poslala mail pitala dali trebam obaviti neke preglede, nisu mi odgovorili na to, samo vezano za terapiju estrofem kako da dalje pijem i mislim da je to sve od osobe do osobe, nekome ta terapija odgovora a nekome ne ali ako nekome ne odogovara treba tražit drugo riješenje a ne ostati na istome. To ja mislim, ne mislim ništa loše, čak su mi dokt preljubazni tamo, sve 5 što se tice njih samo eto mislim da trebaju nekim ljudima tražit uzrok zašto ne uspijeva i promijenit možda terapiju. U svakom slučaju kad krenem na novu donorku sve to planiram reći dok.L da želim neke detaljnije preglede itd. Ovo je samo moje mišljenje i eto mišljenje tih dviju žena koje su također tako prošle a ne pišu ovdje, ne želim nikome ništa loše prenijeti, ja u Sistinu idem jer nemam mogućnosti zbog donacije js ali svakako planiram njima reci da zelim neke detaljnije preglede kad krenem na novi postupak sa novom donorkom, da mi kažu šta bi bilo dobro odradit ovdje u Hr. možda meni zbilja ne odgovara ova doza terapije koju ja dobivam. 
Svima želim puno sreće i nadam se da će uspjeti, da nitko ne mora prolaziti tugu zbog ne uspjelih pokušaja.

----------


## mala85

Ovo sam sve brzinski napisala, na poslu pa ono sto brze...
Još sam htjela reći ovo u prvom postupku sam baš bila pala u depru kad je beta bila negativna, uvjerena bila da je uspjelo. Sad za ovaj FET ništa ne očekujem, bit će kako bude.. a na drugi postupak cu zahtjevat neke preglede.

----------


## mala85

I još ovo da kažem, samo sam htjela podijelit svoje iskustvo s vama, možda sam krivo shvacena ali ne mislim nista loše, samo eto da ne odgovara sva ova terapija svima jednako jer nismo svi isti...

----------


## LiaLia

> Ne slažem se s ovim.
> Kako u zadnjih godinu dana intenzivno pratim Sistinu, ovaj forum, ali i komuniciram s nizom drugih cura koje su tamo u postupcima a nisu na forumu, nisam dobila dojam o ikakvoj razlici između onih koji idu preko HZZO ili sami plaćaju. To nema ni logike, jer klinika dobije identičnu količinu novca u oba slučaja.
> 
> Što se pripreme i pretraga tiče, tu je najveći faktor kako se ti postaviš. U MPO općenito najbolje prolaze aktivni pacijenti, koji se informiraju o svemu, prouče postupke, čitaju i pitaju o tome...i onda znaju postaviti puno smislenih pitanja liječnicima i sudjelovati s vlastitim odlukama u postupku.
> Ja sam zbog vlastitog osjećaja sigurnosti i temeljem informacija koje sam imala, smatrala da je bolje da me u Hr priprema MPO liječnik kojem vjerujem i s kojim sam mogla prokomentirati upute iz Sistine i napraviti eventualne dodatne pretrage (smatram da kompletna obrada pretragama koje nisu direktno vezane uz sam postupak ni nije odgovornost Sistine, nego moja). 
> U Zg sam u ciklusu postupka napravila 3 uzv prije puta (na 2dc, 7dc i 10dc), MPO liječnik u Hr mi je prilagodio dozu estrofema s obzirom na debljanje endometrija. U Sistini mi je odmah nakon dolaska napravljen uzv na 13dc, već idući dan smo išli u oplodnju. Na transferu na 17dc endometrij mi je bio preko 14mm. 
> Mislim da nisam nimalo zakinuta nekim zanemarivanjem ili propustom na pregledima u Sistini, a išla sam preko HZZO. Atmosfera je kao na traci u dosta momenata - da, ali mislim da svi imamo isti tretman.
> 
> Što se debljine endometrija tiče, ovo je istraživanje Europskog društva liječnika humane reprodukcije ESHRE (znači radi se o najtočnijim informacijama koje možemo dobiti):
> ...


Ja bi se složila. Dodala bi da odluke o promjenama/prilagodbama u terapiji koje donose doktori u Sistini ovi se o tome koliko strucno i precizno se napravi napravi pregled u HR jer nas doktor fizički ne vidi i to mu je jedini izvor informacija. Mene je pratila docentica sa IVF odjela Sv. Duha koja ima i svoju privatnu ordinaciju, uz veliku stručnost, iznimno je ugodna i susretljiva. 

Iz osobnog iskustva: 
1. Bila sam na višegodišnjoj terapiji prije postupka zbog koje mi je maternica bila manja -  dr je cekala da mi se maternica vrati u optimalnu velicinu prije nego sam isla u Sistinu prvi put 
2. Jedan pregled koji je dr. L tražio, moja doktorica nije mogla ujutro pa sam otišla kod nekog drugog, a kod nje popodne - drugi doktor nije precizno izmjerio, a temeljem pregleda moje doktorice dr. L je skratio stimulaciju za jedan dan 
3. na zadnju folikulometriju prije puta sam išla vikendom i primila stop u nedjelju - na punkciji mi je dr. L rekao da je bilo u pravo vrijeme, s folikulometrijom u ponedjeljak bi zakasnili jer je krenula ovulacija

U postupku je puno faktora koji se moraju poklopiti, želim svima puno sreće  :grouphug:

----------


## sushi

> Ovo sam sve brzinski napisala, na poslu pa ono sto brze...
> Još sam htjela reći ovo u prvom postupku sam baš bila pala u depru kad je beta bila negativna, uvjerena bila da je uspjelo. Sad za ovaj FET ništa ne očekujem, bit će kako bude.. a na drugi postupak cu zahtjevat neke preglede.



Sve je ok mala85, nisi ti ništa krivo napisala, nego iznijela svoje mišljenje.

No, ono što mislim je da nećeš (nažalost) dobiti sve odgovore i kompletnu obradu od Sistine. Kod njih plaćaš (i preko HZZO plaćaš iz doprinosa svoje plaće, nije to ništa besplatno) postupak DONACIJE....ne kompletnu MPO obradu koja može trajati mjesecima prije. Na primjer, mislim da ti dr.Lazarevski neće godinu dana ranije kontrolirati štitnjaču i propisivati terapiju za hormone štitnjače koji su isto bitni za začešće - ovo se očekuje da je već riješeno kad dolaziš u Makedoniju na donaciju... Hoću reći, mislim da previše očekuješ od njih i da se za dovođenje svog organizma u optimalno stanje treba pobrinuti svatko od nas dok smo u Hr. Zato je bitno i tko te u Hr prati dugoročno, ne mora biti u Zagrebu iako ih je tu najviše nažalost.

Biti ok psihički u MPO nije toliko bitno za začeće koliko za same nas. Mene je ta MPO depra godinama ubijala, tek sam se poslije naučila tražiti pomoć i postavljati vlastite misli sasvim drugačije, ali svatko to prođe nažalost, netko drži u sebi, netko priča o tome...

----------


## mala85

Sushi slažem se sa svime ovime sto si napisala. E sad ovako, imam jedno pitanje, moram ići na pregled (sistematski) zbog posla, i to mi spada taman na 10 dan ciklusa, dali je rano da tada izvadim i betu kad vec svakako moram vadit krv? Sta vi mislite? Inace vena nemam nikakvih od terapija pa se svi uvijek izmuce i izbodu me nekoliko puta da ni nasli jedva neku malu koju moraju bosti s leptiricem (za djecu, tako je i sad u Sistini bilo) pa da izbjegnem to cesto bockanje jel rano 10 dc za betu?

----------


## mala85

10 dan od transfera* toliko brzam da ne mogu vjerovat kasnije šta pišem kad pročitam.

----------


## tinkilinkixyz

Rikku - čestitke i žao mi je što si imala napornu trudnoći i izazovan porod. Bitno da si bebica dobro, a tebi držim palčeve da se brzo oporaviš. 

Inače, mislim da ništa ne ide na silu i da svatko zna kada i dokle može gurati.

----------


## Kadauna

*Riba245 je dobila opomenu i ban zbog pokušaja prodaje lijekova na forumu. 

Ovaj put neće dobiti ban one koje su pokušale kupiti, ali za buduće ni to nećemo tolerirati:
**Prodaja/kupnja lijekova je najstrože zabranjena, kako na Rodinu forumu, tako i na ovom podforumu.*

----------


## Afrodita06

Evo cure nakon ponovne kontrole AMH on je sada 6,2 pmol/l.
Šta reći više od ovoga.
Čula sam se s Bistrom, odluka dr L je da probamo s još jednom inseminacijom (po meni samo zato što moja MPO dr tvrdi da mi HZZO neće odobriti IVF prije 4 inseminacije, ali s tim ću se boriti kad završim s ovom inseminacijom).
E sad jedino pitanje. Nakon što potrošimo ove tri slamke donorskog materijala hoće li mi HZZO odobriti nabavu novog? Ako netko zna. Glupo mi je da mi odobre donora samo jednom a šalju me na inseminaciju.

----------


## Riba245

Hahaha jao, evo posipam se pepelom!!!

----------


## Riba245

Iako ja nisam ovdje ništa prodavala, napisala sam da imam viška prolutexa i clexana. Jedna članica pitala me jel poklanjam, ja sam rekla da ne. Druga članica napisala je da misli da je ovdje zabranjena prodaja, napisala sam ok, ništa onda. I to je to.
Nevezano za to, Mala85 je javila da mi ne može napisati privatnu poruku, skužila sam da nemam tu opciju, pa sam joj ostavila svoj mail (nisam znala da je i to zabranjeno, pošto ste obrisali post). Mala85 je pretpostavljam imala neka pitanja vezana za postupak u Sistini.

----------


## Iva83

Rikku ❤ tesko je nesto tako i procitati ,a kamoli to sve dozivjeti.Al usprkos svemu,borila si se,nisi odustala , tvoja sreca je kraj tebe..zelim ti sto brzi oporavak,a maloj srecici dugo i bezbrizno djetinjstvo..stvarno si ZENA,MAJKA,KRALJICA..
Naklon do poda ❤❤

----------


## LaraLana

> Sushi slažem se sa svime ovime sto si napisala. E sad ovako, imam jedno pitanje, moram ići na pregled (sistematski) zbog posla, i to mi spada taman na 10 dan ciklusa, dali je rano da tada izvadim i betu kad vec svakako moram vadit krv? Sta vi mislite? Inace vena nemam nikakvih od terapija pa se svi uvijek izmuce i izbodu me nekoliko puta da ni nasli jedva neku malu koju moraju bosti s leptiricem (za djecu, tako je i sad u Sistini bilo) pa da izbjegnem to cesto bockanje jel rano 10 dc za betu?


Mala jesi vadila betu? Sorry kasno vidim i nemam baš puno vremena. U pravilu si mogla vaditi betu pogotovo kad ti je takva situacija, to su trodnevni embriji i već bi se trebalo pokazati ako je došlo do trudnoće.

----------


## mala85

LaraLana nisam još, tek mi je u četvrtak 10 dan od transfera pa ću onda izvadit betu.

----------


## Anchika14

Ima netko da je trenutno u Skopju? Sutra sam u Sistini pa da popijemo kavu  :Smile:

----------


## Afrodita06

Cure jedno pitanje,
Da li je koja koristila Embrio Blue u svojim postupcima?
Da li je to uopće u ponudi u Sistini ako koja zna?

----------


## mala85

Afrodita06 ja ne znam ni šta je to.

----------


## Afrodita06

Embrio Glue, ne Blue

----------


## Afrodita06

Mala85, ja sam to sebi objasnila na ovaj način. To je doslovno ljepilo kojim ti prilikom transfera zalijepe stanice za maternicu kako bi se što brže "primile".
(Molim da se nitko ne uvrijedi na moj izbor riječi, nike mi namjera ništa loše reći).
Nama su to nudili po drugim klinikama u Českoj doduše kada smo se raspitivali.
Kažu da to pospješuje implataciju jer doslovno nema lutanja po maternici pa gdje se uhvati već je na ovaj način "zalijepljeno".

----------


## mala85

Afrodita06 hm sviđa mi se ovo. Hehehe sad i mene to zanima.

----------


## sushi

U Češkoj koriste redovito i puno tih "dodataka" ivf-u koji često nisu dokazani...ali se nude i dodatno naplaćuju  :Smile: 

Embryo Glue po nekim istraživanjima ima smisla, po drugima nema nikakvog...pa nikad nije ušao u standardnu praksu.

Evo dobrog linka gdje je prikazano koji od tih dodataka ima smisla, koji ne: https://www.hfea.gov.uk/treatments/treatment-add-ons/

----------


## sushi

> LaraLana nisam još, tek mi je u četvrtak 10 dan od transfera pa ću onda izvadit betu.


Sretno! Tad bi već sigurno trebala biti vidljiva ako je došlo do implantacije... I ja sam vadila prvu betu na 10dpt trodnevnih, kućni test je bio pozitivan i dan prije. 
Držim fige mala!

----------


## Afrodita06

Neznam da li još netko ima iste probleme kao ja ali evo već skoro 3 tjedna čekam ponudu i potvrdu od Biste. Čule smo se prošli četvrtak i rekla mi je da će mi taj dan poslati i naravno to se nije dogodilo.
Jel i ostali toliko čekaju? Prošla dva puta sam čekala preko mjesec dana ali mi je onda rekla da oni nešto kasne pa sam mislila da to nije tako svaki put.
Kad god pitam jel ima neki problem, sve je kao uredu.
Želim samo znati ako je to uobičajeno da ne zovem ženu ko debil i ne šaljem joj mailove za bezveze.

----------


## mala85

Afrodita06 ja bi joj ponovo poslala mail. Predugo ti to čekaš.

----------


## Afrodita06

Mala85 ma poslala sam joj par mailova. 
Baš se osjećam kao budala od tolikog raspitivanja i zvanja. Bed mi je više.

----------


## mala85

Nema ti šta biti bed, budi uporna, ovo se radi o tvojoj oplodnji (pa neces ju cekat dovijeka) prolaze ti godine.

----------


## tinkilinkixyz

Pa valda je klinici u interesu da postupak realizira i dobije novce (trebalo bi im biti u interesu), zato mi je čudno da se tako dugo gospodja Bistra ne javlja. 
Svakako ne bi trebalo biti na pacientima da ih kume i mole za nešto što je njihov posao.

----------


## branca_i

Afrodita06, tako sam i ja cekala, preko mjesec dana. Uporno sam ju zvala, mailove slala, poruke preko vibera, ali bez uspjeha. Probala sam preko Bobana, isto ništa. Tek kad sam zamolila dr. L da provjeri onda se javila. Razlog nejavljanja je bio da im nije bilo pravnice koja mora to sastaviti. Nesto u tom stilu, koliko se sjecam.

----------


## Afrodita06

Mala85 jesi vadila danas betu?

----------


## mala85

Da ali nalaz tek sutra.

----------


## Afrodita06

Držim fige i nadam se da je to sad to

----------


## mala85

Iskreno ja se ne nadam nicemu ovaj put jer js imaju fragmentaciju i mislim da i od ovog pokušaja ništa tako da... još uvijek čekam mail da mi pošalju nalaz.

----------


## mala85

Beta 0

----------


## mala85

Dali zna netko kako sad na novu donoricu? Jel trebam sad opet sve ispočetka, prikupit sve nalaze? Hormone,spermiogram itd. Kako to sad ide?

----------


## Afrodita06

Mala85 žao mi je!
Kad sam ja pričala s HZZO vezano za nove zahtjev za inseminaciju žena mi je tamo rekla da moram priložiti sve važeće nalaze (u smislu hormonske slike ne stariji od 6mj). Ali mi idemo na donaciju spermatozoida pa zato moramo priložiti moje hormonske. Neznam kako je sa donacijom jajnih stanica.

----------


## mala85

Kaze mi dok da produzim jos 2 dana terapiju pa da u onda izvadim ponovo krv? Sta vi mislite? Ja mislim da nebi trebala, 10 dan ciklusa ako je beta 0 nece narasti za još 2 dana.

----------


## mala85

Ja uporno pišem 10 dan ciklusa umjesto 10 dan od transfera. Ja to privatno vadim, placam i jos nalaz dobijem tek 2 dan. Sad da se bzvz pikam i kljukam hormonima mislim da nema smisla jer je vikend i mogu vadit betu tek u pon opet a u utorak tek dobit nalaz.

----------


## LaraLana

Mala žao mi je, ja mislim da ne trebaš ponavljati betu jer bi bilo bar nešto da je došlo do trudnoće. 10 dan je 13 dan od oplodnje jer su trodnevni embriji.
Možeš jedino sutra i prekosutra eventualno test napraviti ako ti savjest nije čista pa da budeš na čisto u glavi da te ne kopka. 
Meni je 12 dan dvodnevnih beta bila 139. Pa i tvoja bi na 10 dan trodnevnih trebala biti bar od 40 do 60 da je trudnoća u pitanju.

Za ovo drugo što pitaš za zahtjev i novu donorku to ti ne bi znala al javit će se cure.

----------


## Lucy10

Imam pitanje za one koje su radile postupak kod dr Lazarevskog.
Kakav stav dr ima prema skrečingu endometrijuma pre transfera, da li je nekoj preporučio, da li ste radile pa je bilo uspešno?

----------


## Spring-Summer

Citam forum i drzim nam svima fige da osvarimo ono sto zelimo. Kod mene su se zakomplicirale neke stvari pa sam morala odgoditi odlazak u Sistinu. Zanima me znate li kada dr Lazarevski i Janevski idu na godisnji? Ja planiram u Sistinu u 5.ili 6.mjesecu.

----------


## sushi

> Dali zna netko kako sad na novu donoricu? Jel trebam sad opet sve ispočetka, prikupit sve nalaze? Hormone,spermiogram itd. Kako to sad ide?


Mala žao mi je... Mislim da ti je ovo najbolje provjeriti prvo s dr.L, a zatim i s HZZO-om, tako ćeš biti najsigurnija...koliko sam shvatila, neke cure su ponavljale sve nalaze, a neke nisu trebale, po dogovoru s dr.L.
Ja bih na tvom mjestu, zbog sebe, sigurno ponovila briseve, da budu friški i da na tom polju nemaš nekih peripetija kad postigneš trudnoću, jer mogu jako zakomplicirati život.

----------


## mala85

Sushi kakve briseve? To nisam ni prvi put morala.

----------


## sushi

> Sushi kakve briseve? To nisam ni prvi put morala.


Cervikalne briseve, briseve grlića maternice - na klamidiju, mikoplazmu, ureaplazmu, aerobe (escherichia c., streptokok)... Kako si dobila rješenje HZZO bez toga? 

U svakom slučaju, bitno ih je napraviti jer ako imaš nešto to može utjecati i na postupak, a pogotovo na trudnoću u kojoj komplikacije mogu biti ogromne, pa utjecati i na spontani pobačaj. U Hr ne smiješ niti u jedan postupak MPO bez čistih briseva - i to nije bezveze.

----------


## Afrodita06

E pa ni mene nitko nije pitao za briseve. Doduše išla sam na inseminaciju ali opet. Ja sam ih sve isto radila ali radi sebe i jel me moj ginekolog slao.
I isto sam dobila odobrenje HZZO-A bez toga.
Jedno je sigurno a to je da pravila nema.

----------


## DalmaIB

Ja sam prije prvog postupka radila briseve, za drugi nisam. A sad mi je za idući dr.L rekao da ponovim jer će proći godina dana od tih nalaza.
Ja nisam preko HZZO-a pa ne mogu za njih puno tvrditi, al kad sam išla vidjeti bil možda mogla preko HZZO-a dr u Petrovoj me poslala vaditi briseve prvo da ustanovimo da je sve ok a drugo jer bi ih trebala priložiti u zahtjevu.
Svašta, kako Afrodita kaže pravilo je da pravila nema.

Što je skrečing nisan googlala, meni je tijekom histeroskopije obavljena i skarifikacija (koja navodno pomaže implantaciji) pa sad jel to isto neman pojma. Ugl dr.L se na to uopće nije obazirao kada je pročitao nalaz. A i imam dva neuspjela pokušaja pa ne bi rekla da baš pomaže  :neznam:

----------


## Lucy10

Draga Dalma, da to je to, namerno grebanje materice da bi  kao bila bolja implantacija.

----------


## sushi

Ponavljam, briseve je dobro napraviti zbog sebe. Kad se ostvari trudnoća radite ih obavezno tijekom rane trudnoće kod dr koji vam vodi trudnoću. Ako išta od briseva ne štima, dobivate antibiotike (a nitko ne voli piti antibiotike u trudnoći) - u najboljem slučaju. U najgorem može utjecati na plod.
Zato je bolje nemati starije briseve od 6 mjeseci prije postupaka, neovisno o tome jesu li vam rekli ili ne. Ili izliječiti ako nešto nije ok prije trudnoće, a ne u trudnoći. 

U Hr je to obavezno, a u Mk valjda računaju na vlastitu odgovornost.
Koliko sam shvatila, MK vodi statistiku uspješnosti po pozitivnim betama, a ne po pozitivnim otkucajima srca ili živorođenoj djeci (ovo je moja pretpostavka, jer te nakon što javiš betu više nitko ništa ne pita), tako da je odgovornost na nama samima.

----------


## sushi

Btw, meni u Petrovoj nisu htjeli dati potpisan zahtjev za HZZO bez čistih briseva. 
To je bilo prije cca godinu dana.

----------


## Lucy10

Spring Summer, na mk forumu sam pročitala da je dr L na godišnjem krajem ovog, početkom sledećeg meseca, tako kažu Makedonke.
Ti si na donaciji ili ne? Čini mi se da sam te negde već srela na forumu, ali se ne sećam šta si radila.
Da ti predstojeće Spring Summer donese uspeh kao i svima nama.

----------


## Spring-Summer

> Spring Summer, na mk forumu sam pročitala da je dr L na godišnjem krajem ovog, početkom sledećeg meseca, tako kažu Makedonke.
> Ti si na donaciji ili ne? Čini mi se da sam te negde već srela na forumu, ali se ne sećam šta si radila.
> Da ti predstojeće Spring Summer donese uspeh kao i svima nama.


Hvala na odgovoru i lijepim zeljama. Ja idem u postupak s diniranim sjemenom.

----------


## Afrodita06

Cure, žene, djevojke...
Kakvi su vam planovi? Ide li uskoro netko dolje?
Mala85 jesi dogovorila izbor nove donorice?

----------


## mala85

Nisam jer nisam još ni dobila nove racune od Bistre a bome ni odgovor od ginekologa iz Petrove dali moram ponavljat nalaze sve.

----------


## Zrdem

@LaraLana, koliko sam zapamtila, vi ste adminica? Jedno vrijeme sam bila neaktivna, evo me opet. Nemam muškarca, saaaaaaaaama sam! Ali još uvijek s velikom željom da imam dijete. Imam uskoro punih 48, treba mi i donirana jajna i muški genetski materijal. 

GDJE ZAPOČETI??!?!??! Treba mi priprema organizma za trudnoću. Treba li najprije kontaktirati Bobana? Možda moju ginekologinju? Ja bih krenulaaaaa!

 Hm, imam malo čudnu ginekologinju u Splitu. Neću ulaziti u njeno znanje, ali kao osoba - upravo čudna. Ne da se s njom.

----------


## Anchika14

> @LaraLana, koliko sam zapamtila, vi ste adminica? Jedno vrijeme sam bila neaktivna, evo me opet. Nemam muškarca, saaaaaaaaama sam! Ali još uvijek s velikom željom da imam dijete. Imam uskoro punih 48, treba mi i donirana jajna i muški genetski materijal. 
> 
> GDJE ZAPOČETI??!?!??! Treba mi priprema organizma za trudnoću. Treba li najprije kontaktirati Bobana? Možda moju ginekologinju? Ja bih krenulaaaaa!
> 
>  Hm, imam malo čudnu ginekologinju u Splitu. Neću ulaziti u njeno znanje, ali kao osoba - upravo čudna. Ne da se s njom.


Pozdrav,

Nisam ni ja znala od kud krenuti pa cu podjeliti svoje iskustvo. Sastavila mail s pitanjima koja su me zanimala i poslala mail na Sistinu, ti kozes direkt Bobanu. Oni su mu to prosljedili te mi je on odgovorio nakon dva dana. Ugl dao mi je svoj broj, culi se whatsapom i dogovorili prvi pregled u Mk. Tamo sam taj dan obavila ginekoloski, potpisala dokumente(sve oni organiziraju) i platila donatorsko sjeme. 
Nase su situacije razlicite pa ne bi sad o tome, ugl tamo ti ginekolog da sve upute sto i kako dalje. Boban je jako simpa i ne ustrucavaj se pitati ga bilo sto.
To je to, ako te jos sta zanima, pisi.
Lp

----------


## ariel36

Pozdrav,da se i ja predstavim, 36 godina,ubrzo 37 i Amh,0,13. Taman sam u fazi riješavanja papirologije za HZZO,nadam se da ćemo dobiti rješenje,sretno svima u borbama!

----------


## ariel36

Pozdrav,nova sam u svemu ovome,kratko o meni, imam 36 godina i Amh 0,13.

----------


## LF2

Rikku ❤️

----------


## DalmaIB

> Pozdrav,da se i ja predstavim, 36 godina,ubrzo 37 i Amh,0,13. Taman sam u fazi riješavanja papirologije za HZZO,nadam se da ćemo dobiti rješenje,sretno svima u borbama!


Pozdrav Ariel. 
Ja sam na hzzo išla sa nalazom amh 0.90 (vjer korona utjecala na prikaz rezultata jer je poslije bio 2.6) i potpisali bi mi bili zahtjev za donaciju jajnih stanica bez problema. Al pošto sam ja samica i tražila sam donaciju sjemena naišla sam na zid. Tako da mislim da nećete imat problema u dobivanju rješenja. Sretno dalje  :Smile: 

Zdrem, mislim da je najbolje da kontaktiraš Bobana, dogovorip pregled dolje i onda će ti dr.Lazarevski objasniti što i kako, koju pripremu...a kad dođeš s njegovim preporukama neće tvoja ginek.imat šta nego odraditi što treba. Sretno.

Netko je pitao ide li itko uskoro na postupak...evo ja se nadam da početkom petog idem po treću sreću.

----------


## LaraLana

> @LaraLana, koliko sam zapamtila, vi ste adminica? Jedno vrijeme sam bila neaktivna, evo me opet. Nemam muškarca, saaaaaaaaama sam! Ali još uvijek s velikom željom da imam dijete. Imam uskoro punih 48, treba mi i donirana jajna i muški genetski materijal. 
> 
> GDJE ZAPOČETI??!?!??! Treba mi priprema organizma za trudnoću. Treba li najprije kontaktirati Bobana? Možda moju ginekologinju? Ja bih krenulaaaaa!
> 
>  Hm, imam malo čudnu ginekologinju u Splitu. Neću ulaziti u njeno znanje, ali kao osoba - upravo čudna. Ne da se s njom.


Zrdem nisam ja adminica već sam ajmo reći najviše aktivna na temi i među prvim samicama iz Hr koja je probila led u vezi Makedonije i pobila predrasude. 

Već si dobila neke odgovore. U biti je najbolje da kontaktiraš Bobana Janevskog i dogovoriš sve s njim. 
Vjerojatno će se ići na obostranu donaciju s obzirom na godine pa se tu radi zapravo o donaciji embrija a o tome se ovdje nažalost najmanje pisalo pa ne znamo niti koliko se embrija dobije za 6000 eura. Odnosno ženi koja je išla na donaciju embrija je odobrio postupak hzzo na osnovu njenih nalaza i to je koštalo 6000 eura ali nikada nije jasno napisala neke informacije koje bi ovdje jako dobro došle.
Samica je i sad kad bi htjela u još jedan postupak ne znam dal ima uopće embrija ili bi to bio potpuno novi postupak s novim donorima, dal su joj vratili blastice ili dvodnevne ili trodnevne embrije, dal hzzo plaća ako ima preostalih embrija itd. Sve je ostalo u zraku visiti i tako je to sve šturo i škrto napisala.

Pitaj još što te konkretno zanima. U tvom gradu te može tvoj ginekolog pripremati ali dole u Sistini se moraš pojaviti radi pregleda i plaćanja. 
Terapiju će ti mailom poslati dr. Lazarevski kad sve dogovorite i lijekove ako si u Zg možeš u ljekarni Fipović u Zagorskoj ulici kupiti i naručiti. 

P.S. sad vidim da pišeš Split. Onda dr. Poljak te može pripremati.

----------


## LaraLana

Cure čitam vas i pratim. Sretno svima  :Heart:

----------


## Lucy10

Cure drage, hitno mi treba vaša pomoć.
Trebalo bi da krenem sa Diferelinom kao priprema za fet od prvog dana ciklusa.
Međutim danas ceo dan samo smeđkasto mrljavljenje, nikako da krene ono pravo.
Da li onda da računam sutra kao prvi dan? Dr L je na odmoru do 3.5. ne znam da li će videti mejl ako mu pošaljem.
Volela bih da mi se jave cure koje su imale sličnu situaciju i kažu šta dr L savetuje u tom slučaju. 
Hvala unapred.

----------


## branca_i

Lucy10, uvijek sam cekala da krene prava krv da racunam kao 1.dan. Tako su mi uglavnom i doktori davali upute. To se radilo uvijek o "svjezem" postupku ili prirodnom FET-u bez iceg. Nisam do sad bila u FET-u kao ti. Ja bi se ipak javila dr. L., vjerujem da ce ti odgovoriti bez obzira na go. Ili probaj provjerit s doktorom koji te priprema za FET.

----------


## LaraLana

> Cure drage, hitno mi treba vaša pomoć.
> Trebalo bi da krenem sa Diferelinom kao priprema za fet od prvog dana ciklusa.
> Međutim danas ceo dan samo smeđkasto mrljavljenje, nikako da krene ono pravo.
> Da li onda da računam sutra kao prvi dan? Dr L je na odmoru do 3.5. ne znam da li će videti mejl ako mu pošaljem.
> Volela bih da mi se jave cure koje su imale sličnu situaciju i kažu šta dr L savetuje u tom slučaju. 
> Hvala unapred.


Lucy evo branca ti je već odgovorila.
1dc se smatra kad krene baš krv crvena boja i to do 16 ili 17 sati. Da ti bude savjest čista napiši mail dr. L jer meni je znao odgovarati kad je bio odsutan ili na kongresu npr.

Ono što si pisala bila i pitala za scratching endometrija ima čak tu tema na forumu ali se nisu cure baš usrećile s tim.
Oni u Sistini baš i nevjeruju u to niti u bilo kakve embryoglue ili tako nešto kao što imaju i boosteri nakon transfera.

----------


## LaraLana

Evo link za endometrij 

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/89728-S...ng-endometrija

----------


## Lucy10

LaraLana, branka, hvala na odgovoru.
Napisala sam mejl i dr L, ali mislim da do sutra svakako neću početi. Ovo još ne liči na pravi ciklus.
Što se tiče skrečinga, znam da u Sistini ne pridaju značaj tome dok u Pragu, recimo kako mi je koleginica pričala forsiraju sve te stvari (embrio glue, hečing, itd.) Dr L je više puta ponovio da je najbitniji dobar embrion+dobar endo i to je to.

----------


## ivana1988

Pozdrav svima. Da li netko zna možda što u klinici rade s preostalim embrijima ako se odlučite da nećete vise ići u postupak?  Da li to treba Bobana kontaktirati? Hvala

----------


## LaraLana

> Pozdrav svima. Da li netko zna možda što u klinici rade s preostalim embrijima ako se odlučite da nećete vise ići u postupak?  Da li to treba Bobana kontaktirati? Hvala


Sigurno znam da se preostali embriji mogu uništiti i trebaju se potpisati dokumenti za pristanak. 

Npr. Spermatozoide se može dati uništiti, pokloniti klinici za daljnja istraživanja i još jedna opcija je bila ali sam zaboravila pa predpostavljam da se vjerojatno i embriji mogu poklonti klinici al za sve ti treba pristanak i potpis naravno. 

P.S. svakako javi ovdje kad se čuješ s Bobanom da cure znaju.

----------


## Kaja1976

Bok cure, trebam podsjetnik od kojeg do kojeg dana ciklusa je postupak svježeg embriotransfera a od kojeg do kojeg je smrznuti FET?

----------


## Lucy10

Draga Kaja, ja sam u svežem imala et sa blastama 19.dana, sada za fet dr L rekao da računam da će opet biti oko 19.-og.

----------


## Kaja1976

Aha, dosta kasno,to je valjda jer su petodnevni embriji.
Hvala ti

----------


## mala85

Kaja1976 i ja sam išla 19 dan ali su bili trodnevni embriji i tako sam išla jer  mi je 17 dan spado pod subotu a ja sam odmah rekla da je to kasno

----------


## Inesz

Drage forumašice, 
naša Sushi rodila je svoju djecu!
 :Heart:   :Heart: 

Sve je u najboljem redu, djeca i Sushi su dobro!  :Heart: 

Draga Sushi, čestitam! Neka vas prati svako dobro u životu i uživaj u majčinstvu!

----------


## LaraLana

Jojjjjj naježila sam se! 
Draga sushi od srca čestitam i uživaj u čarima majčinstva  :Heart: 
Tebi bez oporavak želim  :grouphug:

----------


## Kaja1976

Velike čestitke Sushi!!!!

----------


## Lucy10

Sushi, čestitke od ❤️

----------


## sushi

Hvala svima  :Heart:  prošli smo kroz čupava 32 tjedna, a zatim su nam dečki odlučili doći ranije (cura je u međuvremenu postala drugi dečko)... Palčići su na neonatologiji, ali dobro su  :Smile:  Svi smo dobro. 

Šaljem veliki pozdrav svima i pratim vas u idućim postupcima  :Smile:

----------


## LaraLana

> Hvala svima  prošli smo kroz čupava 32 tjedna, a zatim su nam dečki odlučili doći ranije (cura je u međuvremenu postala drugi dečko)... Palčići su na neonatologiji, ali dobro su  Svi smo dobro. 
> 
> Šaljem veliki pozdrav svima i pratim vas u idućim postupcima


Sushi draga moja....veliki ljubac i tvojim dečkima palčićima i tebi  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## Bambina1

Sushi čestitam

----------


## mala85

Sushi čestitam od srca ❤❤

----------


## DalmaIB

Sushi čestitam. Uživaj  :Smile:

----------


## IggyPop

Pozdrav drage cure…čestitam svim mamama…a svima koje nisu želim puno sreće…❤️
Evo ja idem 11.05 u Makedoniju na prvi pregled,pa ćemo viditi kako dalje…ako je koja od Vas tada dole,javite se za kavicu…

----------


## Afrodita06

Sushi čestitam ❤️

----------


## branca_i

Sushi čestitke!!  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## DalmaIB

> Pozdrav drage cure…čestitam svim mamama…a svima koje nisu želim puno sreće…❤️
> Evo ja idem 11.05 u Makedoniju na prvi pregled,pa ćemo viditi kako dalje…ako je koja od Vas tada dole,javite se za kavicu…


Iggy ja bih tada trebala biti dole. Javim se

----------


## Senka43

Drage moje suborkinje posle svih peripetija,nedaca,problema i svega sto IVF nosi sa sobom saljemo vam pozdrave ja i nasa curica.Porodila sam se carskim rezom i na svet je dosla nasa štrudla od skoro 4300 gr a sto je najvaznije potpuno zdrava.
Od srca svima zelim uspesne postupke i jos jednom ponavljam ako ne moze sa vasim idite na doniranu jajnu celiju.Nikakve razlike verujte.
Cestitke za Sushi a za sve ostale navijam da sto pre dobiju pozitivne testove i visoke bete

----------


## Bambina1

Čestitam Senka43  :Very Happy:

----------


## mala85

Senka43 čestitam od ❤

----------


## LaraLana

> Drage moje suborkinje posle svih peripetija,nedaca,problema i svega sto IVF nosi sa sobom saljemo vam pozdrave ja i nasa curica.Porodila sam se carskim rezom i na svet je dosla nasa štrudla od skoro 4300 gr a sto je najvaznije potpuno zdrava.
> Od srca svima zelim uspesne postupke i jos jednom ponavljam ako ne moze sa vasim idite na doniranu jajnu celiju.Nikakve razlike verujte.
> Cestitke za Sushi a za sve ostale navijam da sto pre dobiju pozitivne testove i visoke bete


Senka pa to je ozbiljna cura već  :Wink:  nek vam je živa i zdrava  :Zaljubljen: 
Od srca čestitam i uživajte, mazite i pazite se. Brz oporavak ti želim  :Heart:

----------


## Lucy10

Draga Senka, čestitke od ❤️ zaslužila si svoju veliku sreću, uživaj!

----------


## Kaja1976

Jaooooo,divno!!!!!
Senka grandiozne čestitke tebi i maloj,bravo,ma presretna sam baš!!!!
Sushi,Senka,zaslužile ste sreću.
Isplatio se trud.

----------


## Afrodita06

Senka čestitam od ❤️

----------


## Senka43

Hvala svima na cestitkama.Drzim palceve za nove pozitiv testove i visoke bete.Ostajte mi zdravo❤❤

----------


## Senka43

Hvala svima na cestitkama.Drzim palceve za nove pozitiv testove i visoke bete.Ostajte mi zdravo❤❤

----------


## IggyPop

Čestitaaaam❤️❤️❤️

----------


## IggyPop

Draga…i ja idem u Mk na postupak s doniranim sjemenom,molim te ako bi mi mogla reci kako je prošlo ako si bila…ja 11.05 idem na prvi pregled i konzultacije…
Malo me nervoza hvata,kako se bliži datom…

----------


## IggyPop

Može…biti će mi drago…

----------


## Alisa81

Sushi i Senka43, čestitke na bebolinama!! Uživajte u majčinstvu!

----------


## DalmaIB

Senka čestitam od srca  :Smile: 

Cure, jel koja putovala iz RH za Skopje od kad je Croatia airlines promjenila letove? Kako ste letili?
Meni ne odgovaraju četvrtak (prerano, ne stignem odraditi ni prvi uzv da vidim ima li uopće folikula) ni utorak (moglo bi mi bit kasno za punkciju).
Dakle ne mogu kartu uzet preko str.CroatiaA. Ima li koja iskustva s ijednom drugom internet stranicom?

----------


## Eszter1

Pozdrav svima...čestitke svima...

Imam pitanje...malo sam zabrinuta, uzimam estrofem prvo je doza bila 3x2 mg, pa je dr povisio dozu na 4x2 mg deveti dan uzimanja kad je endo bio 9,1...danas nakon pregleda estrofem 3x4mg...kaj nije to malo puno? Jel netko imao sličnu terapiju?

----------


## mala85

Eszter1 i meni je ovo puno..

----------


## branca_i

Senka43, cestitke!!! Predivne vijesti!!  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## Eszter1

Na kraju sam poslala mail doktoru...vjerojatno misli da sam luda, ali stvarno nigdje ne mogu naći da je netko uzimao 12 mg dnevno

----------


## sushi

Senka draga čestitam!!  :Heart:

----------


## Dina06

Eszter1 jesu ti odgovorili? Ja isto pijem veliku dozu. Nije mi bas svejedno.

----------


## Eszter1

Dina06 dobila sam odgovor. Ugl to je najviša doza ali ne trebam se bojati jel dobivam clexas odnosno enoxaparina. Koliku dozu ti uzimaš?

----------


## Dina06

Pijem istu dozu kao i ti. Sto je clexas?

----------


## Eszter1

Tipfeler...clexan, ali u ljekarni sam dobila zamjenski lijek jel ga nije bilo. Ako sam dobro skužila to je nešto kao heparin

----------


## Dina06

Da. I ja to uzimam. Koliko dugo pijes estrofem?

----------


## Eszter1

Estrofem uzimam 14 dan danas, prvih 7 dana sam uzimala 3x2 mg, onda nakon uzv povećano na 4x2 mg...onda nakon dva dana te doze na uzv endometrij 9.1 mm...nakon toga povećana doza na 3x4 mg + svi ostali lijekovi za transfer. Danas su javili da je transfer u petak.

----------


## Iva83

Sushi,Senka 43,cestitam vam od sveg ❤❤

----------


## mala85

Eszter1 da dok.nije možda mislio 3x2 mg pa se zeznio? Možda bolje da ga pitaš, debljina ti je bila sasvim ok.

----------


## DalmaIB

> Draga…i ja idem u Mk na postupak s doniranim sjemenom,molim te ako bi mi mogla reci kako je prošlo ako si bila…ja 11.05 idem na prvi pregled i konzultacije…
> Malo me nervoza hvata,kako se bliži datom…


Ne znam je li ovo namjenjeno meni. 
Uglavnom ja sam od ponedjeljka u Skoplju pa se slobodno javi kad dođeš. Ja ću biti u Portalu, odmah do klinike.
Što se tiče prvog pregleda i dogovora ništa ne brini, sve ide ko podmazano, Boban sve sredi kad ćeš što. A on osobno je divan, nakon dvije minute s njim imaš osjećaj da je sve moguće.

----------


## Eszter1

Jeste li uzimale i vitamine prije ili nakon transfera ili samo terapiju koju ste dobile od dr.? Npr. D vit, magnezij, itd.

----------


## Lucy10

Eszter1, dr će ti posle transfera prepisati Impryl, to je metilirana folna sa kompleksom vitamina B, mada možeš već sada da počneš da ih koristiš. LaraLana mi je objasnila da je Femibion isti po sastavu a znatno je povoljniji nego Impryl. Možeš se konsultovati sa dr šta ti više odgovara.
Puno sreće u postupku.

----------


## Afrodita06

> Ne znam je li ovo namjenjeno meni. 
> Uglavnom ja sam od ponedjeljka u Skoplju pa se slobodno javi kad dođeš. Ja ću biti u Portalu, odmah do klinike.
> Što se tiče prvog pregleda i dogovora ništa ne brini, sve ide ko podmazano, Boban sve sredi kad ćeš što. A on osobno je divan, nakon dvije minute s njim imaš osjećaj da je sve moguće.


DalmaIB imaš li za ovaj postupak istu stimulaciju?
Koliko folikula očekujete?

----------


## DalmaIB

> DalmaIB imaš li za ovaj postupak istu stimulaciju?
> Koliko folikula očekujete?



Pa skoro isti. Od 3.-7.dana clomifen (na letrozol ne reagiram), od 6.dana 150iu menopura (prije sam gonal koristila) i od 7.dana cetrotide. 
Što se tiče folikula ne znam šta očekivat...na prvom uzv bila 4, jučer navodno samo dva (ne znam jel ignorira manje na livom jajniku)...Sutra sam u sistini na uzv pa ću znat sigurnije.
Ma i da su samo ta dva samo da budu zrele jajne stanice i oplode se...i naravno primi bar jedna.

Ezster ja sam uzimala D-vital i elenatal, Q10 i povremeno magnezij.

----------


## Afrodita06

> Pa skoro isti. Od 3.-7.dana clomifen (na letrozol ne reagiram), od 6.dana 150iu menopura (prije sam gonal koristila) i od 7.dana cetrotide. 
> Što se tiče folikula ne znam šta očekivat...na prvom uzv bila 4, jučer navodno samo dva (ne znam jel ignorira manje na livom jajniku)...Sutra sam u sistini na uzv pa ću znat sigurnije.
> Ma i da su samo ta dva samo da budu zrele jajne stanice i oplode se...i naravno primi bar jedna.
> 
> Ezster ja sam uzimala D-vital i elenatal, Q10 i povremeno magnezij.


Držim fige da danas ipak budu sva četiri. Meni je isto danas uzv ali priprema za inseminaciju.
Jesi li kontrolirala D vitamin pa zato uzimaš ovaj D-vital ili je to čisto dodatak prehrani?

----------


## Kaja1976

Držim fige Dalma da bude uspješno.

----------


## DalmaIB

> Držim fige da danas ipak budu sva četiri. Meni je isto danas uzv ali priprema za inseminaciju.
> Jesi li kontrolirala D vitamin pa zato uzimaš ovaj D-vital ili je to čisto dodatak prehrani?


 Da, bila sam u manjku sa D vitaminom. 
Evo danas UZV kaže ipak ta dva, al po nalazima estradiola bi mogao bit još koji skriveni (desni jajnik je na nezgodnom mistu). Vidit ćemo u sridu na punkciji.

----------


## Afrodita06

> Da, bila sam u manjku sa D vitaminom. 
> Evo danas UZV kaže ipak ta dva, al po nalazima estradiola bi mogao bit još koji skriveni (desni jajnik je na nezgodnom mistu). Vidit ćemo u sridu na punkciji.


Smijem li pitati koliki ti je estradiol?

----------


## IggyPop

[QUOTE=DalmaIB;3238008]Ne znam je li ovo namjenjeno meni. 
Uglavnom ja sam od ponedjeljka u Skoplju pa se slobodno javi kad dođeš. Ja ću biti u Portalu, odmah do klinike.
Što se tiče prvog pregleda i dogovora ništa ne brini, sve ide ko podmazano, Boban sve sredi kad ćeš što. A on osobno je divan, nakon dvije minute s njim imaš osjećaj da je sve moguće.[/QUOTE

Ja sutra putujem u srijedu sam u jutro u 9h u klinici…

----------


## DalmaIB

> Smijem li pitati koliki ti je estradiol?


Skoro 800pg/ml.
Zadnji put sa 700 i nešto je bilo 5 jajnih stanica, 6 folikula. Al tada se i vidilo na uzv većina njih  :neznam:

----------


## Lucy10

Drage cure, spremam se za fet i danas 10.dan na uz endo samo 5.9. 
Dr L povećao dozu Estrofema na 12 mg dnevno (na 8 sati po 4mg). To je najveća doza koju sam do sada pila. Valjda će se zadebljati do transfera. Dr L kaže mora biti najmanje 7mm. Imam novi uz za 3 dana. 
Prošlog puta je već na dan oplodnje bio 6.4 pa se brinem. 
Da li je neko bio u sličnoj situaciji i kako ste reagovali? Šta je pomoglo da se zadeblja endo?

----------


## Eszter1

Draga Lucy,
ja sam ti na 12 mg estrofema...od dana oplodnje pa nadalje do bete...ja ne znam koliki mi je bio endo kad je dr L povećao dozu (tri dana prije toga je u zg bio 9,1) ugl do transfera je endo došao na svoje...ne brini sve će bit super za tri dana može bit i 12 mm

----------


## Lucy10

Da se ispravim, 7.4 je bio endo prošli put na dan oplodnje. Kako dostići tu vrednost ponovo?

----------


## Eszter1

Mislim da će ti pomoći ova udarna doza estrofema

----------


## Lucy10

Hvala ti Eszter1, i ja se nadam.

----------


## Afrodita06

> Drage cure, spremam se za fet i danas 10.dan na uz endo samo 5.9. 
> Dr L povećao dozu Estrofema na 12 mg dnevno (na 8 sati po 4mg). To je najveća doza koju sam do sada pila. Valjda će se zadebljati do transfera. Dr L kaže mora biti najmanje 7mm. Imam novi uz za 3 dana. 
> Prošlog puta je već na dan oplodnje bio 6.4 pa se brinem. 
> Da li je neko bio u sličnoj situaciji i kako ste reagovali? Šta je pomoglo da se zadeblja endo?


Lucy10 čitala sam po drugim forumima da cure još jedu ananas i sok od cikle (ma čak mislim da je u jednom trenutku i netko ovdje to napisao).
Neznam koliko ovo može pomoći više od lijekova ali eto valja probat sve, nikad ne znaš.

----------


## Lucy10

Afrodita, hvala puno na savetu.
Puno sreće u postupku.

----------


## LaraLana

Cure imajte na umu da niti jedan dr ne mjeri isto endometrij,  zapravo niti to ne znaju svi precizno izmjeriti.
Opet će dr dole u Sistini to provjeriti i vidjeti dal treba povećati dozu.
Malo probajte naći u kojoj hrani ima fitoestrogena pa konzumirajte, ne kažem niti tvrdim da će pomoći ali dosta cura uzima kroz hranu.
A to je npr.brazilski orah, zobene pahuljice, sojino mlijeko, tamno pivo itd. Pa tko želi naravno može se malo potruditi. 
Sretno cure svima  :Heart:

----------


## LaraLana

> Da, bila sam u manjku sa D vitaminom. 
> Evo danas UZV kaže ipak ta dva, al po nalazima estradiola bi mogao bit još koji skriveni (desni jajnik je na nezgodnom mistu). Vidit ćemo u sridu na punkciji.


Da, D vitamin je jako bitan a isto tako i željezo. 
Znači sutra ti je punkcija? Podsjeti me malo kod kojeg si dr u Sistini?
Ma taj estradiol je nekako nepouzdan u zadnje vrijeme kako čitam po forumu al ajde vade ga da se okvirno vidi.
Netko ima visik pa nedobije puno stanica a netko niži pa opet iskoči koja stanica više i tak, što da ti kažem osim sretno i javi nam situaciju  :Smile:

----------


## LaraLana

> Drage cure, spremam se za fet i danas 10.dan na uz endo samo 5.9. 
> Dr L povećao dozu Estrofema na 12 mg dnevno (na 8 sati po 4mg). To je najveća doza koju sam do sada pila. Valjda će se zadebljati do transfera. Dr L kaže mora biti najmanje 7mm. Imam novi uz za 3 dana. 
> Prošlog puta je već na dan oplodnje bio 6.4 pa se brinem. 
> Da li je neko bio u sličnoj situaciji i kako ste reagovali? Šta je pomoglo da se zadeblja endo?


Lucy zadebljat če se to još, nosikiriki  :Wink: 
Tek si 10 ti dan pa tako da će do transfera i estrofem odraditi svoje a probaj malo i hranom ovom što sam pisala.
Vidjet ćeš da će za 3 dana već bolje biti a di je još FET. Pa oni se prilagođavaju tebi i situaciji pa kad je najpogodnije će odraditi transfer.
Ima tu na forumu puno trudnoća s endometrijem od 8 mm pa tako da samo opušteno i pitaj sve što te zanima.

----------


## Lucy10

LaraLana, šta bi mi bez tebe ovde na forumu. Veliko si ♥️

----------


## DalmaIB

LaraLana, da sutra je punkcija.
Kod dr.L sam ja.

Iggy ja sam u klinici već u 8.
Kako imaš malo objava tvoje poruke će kasniti jer trebaju pdobrenje i nemaš mogućnost privatnih poruka još pa akoo želiš sobodno mi se možeš javiti na mail: ivana7bas@yahoo.com

Cure drž'te fige i hvala vam svima.  :Heart:

----------


## LaraLana

> LaraLana, šta bi mi bez tebe ovde na forumu. Veliko si ♥️


Lucy  :Heart:

----------


## LaraLana

DalmalB kako si? Kakva je situacija?

----------


## DalmaIB

> DalmalB kako si? Kakva je situacija?


Hej. Evo bila na kavi sa Iggy. Srela Bobana (nisam ga jutros vidila), odmah se srlano javlja, grli...ponavljam - čovik je nestvaran.

Imam dvije jajne stanice. Bio je i treći folikul od 13mm, al od njega ništa. Ujutro javljaju jesu se oplodile i kad je transfer. 
Ja dobro, tu i tamo me malo žica, al ništa strašno.
Hvala šta misliš na mene 
Ma na sve nas  :Heart:

----------


## LaraLana

> Hej. Evo bila na kavi sa Iggy. Srela Bobana (nisam ga jutros vidila), odmah se srlano javlja, grli...ponavljam - čovik je nestvaran.
> 
> Imam dvije jajne stanice. Bio je i treći folikul od 13mm, al od njega ništa. Ujutro javljaju jesu se oplodile i kad je transfer. 
> Ja dobro, tu i tamo me malo žica, al ništa strašno.
> Hvala šta misliš na mene 
> Ma na sve nas


Dvije i to je u redu, bitno je da ima i da bude transfer.
Bit će to sve u redu, treća sreća  :Heart:

----------


## sushi

Dalma sretno  :Heart:  mislim na tebe i držim fige

----------


## Kaja1976

Dalma, treća sreća. . .
Sushi,kako si,jel sve ok?

----------


## Lucy10

Danas 13 dc, endometrijum 6.7, ok ide na bolje od kako je povećana doza Estrofema, za 3 dana narastao za 0.8. 
Dr L zakazao fet za 20.5. To će biti 21 dc pa će se valjda još podebljati od terapije i od hrane koju ste preporučile. 
Puno sreće svima u postupcima❤️

----------


## Alisa81

Dalma i Lucy, sretno!! 
Ja bih 18. ili 19. trebala dole na FET. Danas sam bila na mjerenju endometrija, koje ok, ali me nešto drugo šokiralo - prije svoje 1. stimulacije prije 6 mj nisam imala nikakvih čvorova i cisti, a danas mi doktor samo broji -  2 u maternici, jedna u rogu, jedna na maternici, grudi jedna strana jedna velika, druga strana cijeli vijenac cistica, jajnik cista 3 cm. Ostala sam u šoku. 6 mjeseci nakon jedne stimulacije!!! Znam da hormoni to potiču, ali toliko??

----------


## LaraLana

Alisa hormoni su zeznuta stvar i znaju napraviti dar mar u organizmu. Ja sam npr sklona cistama u dojci i uvijek ih imam jer imam i gusto potkožno tkivo pa je to i od toga.
Uredno i bez problema sam oboje dojila i to dugo. Nju 2 godine a njega 2 i pol.

Lucy napreduje to lijepo, bit će ok do transfera  :Klap: 

DalmalB nadam se da je sve ok.?

----------


## DalmaIB

Evo me.
Jutros bio transfer jedne četverostanične izvrsne mrvice. Druga se nije oplodila.
Znači dvodnevni kao i kod tebe LaraLana.
Bilo me malo stra kakvo će stanje bit sa endometijom tako rano, al kaže dr.L da je super.
Sad čekanje  :Smile: 
Odmaramo sad do ponediljka ovde, a u ponediljak putujemo doma. (Letovi tijekom vikenda bili preko beča i sa čekanjem u Beču od 20h i više što nije dolazilo u obzir).

Alisa ne sjećam se kakvu si ti stimulaciju imala. A činjenica je da ne djeluje na sve jednako. Ja fala Bogu s tim nisam imala nikakvih problema, al ja nisam ni imala neku stimulaciju ajme.
Mogu mislit koji ti je to šok bio. Al sredit će se to i onda ideš po svoju mrvu.

----------


## DalmaIB

I hvala vam svima na podrški. 
Divne ste  :Heart:

----------


## Lucy10

DalmaIB❤️

----------


## mala85

Cure sretno svima ❤

----------


## Afrodita06

Evo i mi odradili drugu inseminaciju.
Valjda će nam ovaj petak 13. nešto dobro i donijeti.

----------


## LaraLana

DalmalB došlo je vrijeme da na ovom forumu iz Sistine nakon mene, nakon dugo vremena, odnosno nakon transfera dvodnevnog embrija konačno dočeka pozitivnu betu. Zaista ti to od srca želim  :Heart: 

Afrodita06 nek ovaj petak ostane pozitivan i zapamćen. 
Sretno cure  :fige:

----------


## sushi

> Dalma, treća sreća. . .
> Sushi,kako si,jel sve ok?


Sve je dobro, dečki nam se pomalo debljaju na Rebru i čekamo da nam dođu doma, za kojih mjesec dana... 

Dalma nek mrvica bude dobitna  :Heart:

----------


## LaraLana

> Evo i mi odradili drugu inseminaciju.
> Valjda će nam ovaj petak 13. nešto dobro i donijeti.


Afrodita što se tebi rekli nakon koliko dana da vadiš betu?

----------


## Afrodita06

Nakon 14 dana beta. Znači 27.05.
Nekako se ne nadam previše. Neznam, imamo osjećaj da se ništa specijalno nije dogodilo.
Ne znam jel to dobro ili loše, vidjeti ćemo.

----------


## Eszter1

Pozdrav svima, čekam betu i naravno da sam morala radit glupe testove...10 dnt pregny super pozitivan u sekundi, danas 11 dnt cyclo negativan..doslovno sjenica pod pravim kutom...sutra ću napravit betu ali ne mogu vam opisati koji strah...

----------


## Afrodita06

> Pozdrav svima, čekam betu i naravno da sam morala radit glupe testove...10 dnt pregny super pozitivan u sekundi, danas 11 dnt cyclo negativan..doslovno sjenica pod pravim kutom...sutra ću napravit betu ali ne mogu vam opisati koji strah...


Koliko sam shvatila da su u pitanju dva testa različitih proizvođača. Vjerojatno im je i osjetljivost različita i zato danas samo sjenica.
Držim fige da je beta uredu. Ma uvjerena sam da je!

----------


## LaraLana

> Pozdrav svima, čekam betu i naravno da sam morala radit glupe testove...10 dnt pregny super pozitivan u sekundi, danas 11 dnt cyclo negativan..doslovno sjenica pod pravim kutom...sutra ću napravit betu ali ne mogu vam opisati koji strah...


Eszter o kakvim embrijima je riječ? Dvodnevni, trodnevni ili petodnevni? Danas već možeš vaditi betu ako su petodnevni a sutra ako su dvodnevni ili trodnevni. 

Drugo već smo ovdje pisale koji su testovni iznimno pouzdani a to su....Gravignost Ultra, Geratherm i CB samo digitalni. 
Cyclo test je skroz nepuzdan i ima u dvije osjetljivosti.
Ne znam koji si radila, dal iz zelene ili ljubičaste kutije.

Za ovaj pregny nisam čula....koja je osjetljivost.

Ima još jedan koji je pouzdan i super mislim Njemački test nešto tipa se zove Femm test ili tako nekako.
Pogledam pa napišem opet da cure znaju da ne kupuju neke žnj testove *♀️

----------


## LaraLana

Znači još.... First Response test i Femtest express!

----------


## Eszter1

LaraLana embriji su trodnevni...jutros sam vadila betu...danas je 12 dnt...ugl testove sam kupila u ljekarni nisam gledala osjetljivost, uzela sam što su ponudili ..a taj cyclo test je bio u zelenoj kutiji

----------


## LaraLana

> Nakon 14 dana beta. Znači 27.05.
> Nekako se ne nadam previše. Neznam, imamo osjećaj da se ništa specijalno nije dogodilo.
> Ne znam jel to dobro ili loše, vidjeti ćemo.


Afrodita ne mora značiti. Koliko si imala folikula sada?
Interesantno kako oni traže betu 14 dan i od inseminacije i od transfera bilo kojih embrija a kod inseminacije se sve samo mora dogoditi i proces je sporiji :/

----------


## LaraLana

> LaraLana embriji su trodnevni...jutros sam vadila betu...danas je 12 dnt...ugl testove sam kupila u ljekarni nisam gledala osjetljivost, uzela sam što su ponudili ..a taj cyclo test je bio u zelenoj kutiji


Zeleni je 25 miu osjetljivost.
Dobro si napravila da si betu otišla vaditi. Beta će najbolje pokazati....sretno  :Smile:

----------


## Afrodita06

> Afrodita ne mora značiti. Koliko si imala folikula sada?
> Interesantno kako oni traže betu 14 dan i od inseminacije i od transfera bilo kojih embrija a kod inseminacije se sve samo mora dogoditi i proces je sporiji :/


Ovaj put je bilo isto 3, dva lijevo i jedan desno, endometrij savršen (tako je barem rekao dr L). Kasnije kad sam uspoređivala nalaze oba postupka ista debljina endometrija mi je bila oba puta.
Neznam da li bi uopće išta trebala i osjetiti, u bilo kojem trenutku, ne nužno sada. Jedino popodne nakon radnog dana osjetim blage menga bolove ali legnem pola sata i prođe.

----------


## LaraLana

> Ovaj put je bilo isto 3, dva lijevo i jedan desno, endometrij savršen (tako je barem rekao dr L). Kasnije kad sam uspoređivala nalaze oba postupka ista debljina endometrija mi je bila oba puta.
> Neznam da li bi uopće išta trebala i osjetiti, u bilo kojem trenutku, ne nužno sada. Jedino popodne nakon radnog dana osjetim blage menga bolove ali legnem pola sata i prođe.


To su lijepi simptomi  :Smile: 
Oba puta sam imala i pratili su me do 12 tt pa neka bude i kod tebe tako  :Wink:

----------


## Eszter1

12 dnt (2 trodnevna 8 stanična embrija) beta 120,93...jel to ok?

----------


## Afrodita06

> 12 dnt (2 trodnevna 8 stanična embrija) beta 120,93...jel to ok?


Koliko se ja razumijem to ti je čisto ok za to vrijeme.
Čestitamo od ❤️
Neka sve sada prođe bez muke i da uživaš u trudnoći

----------


## LaraLana

> 12 dnt (2 trodnevna 8 stanična embrija) beta 120,93...jel to ok?


Čestitam! To ti je skroz ok beta.
Moja je bila na 12 dnt 139 dvodnevnih i mislili su da su se oba primila. Od prvog uzv je bila vidljiva jedna GV.
Dal su bila oba ili nisu nemam pojma ali po njihovoj nekoj procjeni je to bila visoka beta za dvodnevne.

Ponovi svakako za 2 dana!

----------


## Alisa81

Afrodita, držim fige da je to to!!!!
Ester, čestitam na pozitivnoj beti!!
LaraLana, hvala na preporukama za testiće. 

Ja upravo obavila transfer trodnevnog osmostaničnog embrija. Ovaj sam puta dobila 6 puta!!! veću dozu estrofema nego zadnji puta, ne znam zakaj, endometrij je bio jednak. Valjda zato jer je FET u pitanju. Po doktorima je sve super, a sad budemo vidjeli.
Test za 15 dana. Vjerojatno neću izdržati.

----------


## DalmaIB

Ester čestitam  :Heart: 
Nadam se da ću i ja idući tjedan javit dobru betu. Testove prije neću radit nikakve.
U srijedu je presuda haha
Alisa i Afrodita sretno, da naredamo pozitivnih lipih beta u ovaj misec  :Smile:

----------


## Eszter1

Cure, hvala....u petak ponavljam betu a uzv za 9-10 dana.
Nemojte radit testove samo ćete se nervirat...i ja sam imala plan ne radit ali nisam izdržala.
Uglavnom, nakon transfera nekoliko dana nisam imala baš nikakve simptome, od 5 dan su počeli grčevi (kao menga ali na trenutke i jači) i trajali su do 8 dana (taj dan me baš bolio trbuh i leđa dolje) i onda je prestalo. Od drugih simptoma ništa. 
Želim vam svima pozitivne bete

----------


## Eszter1

Alisa i moja doza estrofema je poveća

----------


## Alisa81

Eszter1, kolika ti je današnja beta?

----------


## Eszter1

Beta je 248...javila sam dr. kaže da je to ok.

----------


## Alisa81

Pa čestitam, matematičko duplanje!!!

----------


## sushi

Eszter čestitam! To su baš lijepe školske bete i duplanje  :Smile:  

Ostalima u isčekivanju držim fige, nek se nastavi niz  :Smile:

----------


## Spring-Summer

Zna li netko kada dr Lazarevski i Janevski idu na godišnji odmor? Krenula sam s dugim protokolom, odnosno kontracepcijom pa si želim uštimati sve da obojica budu tamo.

----------


## LaraLana

> Zna li netko kada dr Lazarevski i Janevski idu na godišnji odmor? Krenula sam s dugim protokolom, odnosno kontracepcijom pa si želim uštimati sve da obojica budu tamo.


Većinom ti idu u 8- om.mj. Boban obično početkom a dr. L zna otići i sredinom ili pred kraj.
U 7-om mj. uvijek idu na kongres Eshre koji je početkom mjeseca.
A Boban se zna zaletit na produžene vikende kroz 6-ti mj.
Tako da ti je to sad baš teško reći. Najbolje je da ih pitaš dal su tu kad bi se tebi to poklopilo sve s kontracepcijom jer tako možeš upravljati situacijom. 
Možda ćeš trebati piti par dana duže kontracepciju da bi se uskladila s njima.
Sretno :Smile:

----------


## LaraLana

Dalmal i Alisa.....kako ste cure?

----------


## LaraLana

Lucy kako je prošao transfer, sve bilo ok.?

----------


## Lucy10

LaraLana, hvala na pitanju. Sve bilo dobro.
Mi smo ostali posle transfera 2 dana u SK i lepo se odmorili i našetali. Sad standardno, terapija i "cooliranje" do bete.
Dalma, Alisa, Afrodita, želim da uskoro javite visoke bete. Svima će uspeti!

----------


## Eszter1

Cure koje koriste clexan da li ga dobivate na uputnicu ili ga kupujete? Gdje dobijete injekcije? Ja sam dobila u bolnici ali samo do bete. Danas sam pitala mogu li dobiti još, jer imam još tri komada ali kao ne mogu jel oni daju samo do bete, moj gin kaže to dobivaš u bolnici tak da ne znam...

Cure, sretno svima...nadam se da ćete javit visoke bete..

----------


## Spring-Summer

> Većinom ti idu u 8- om.mj. Boban obično početkom a dr. L zna otići i sredinom ili pred kraj.
> U 7-om mj. uvijek idu na kongres Eshre koji je početkom mjeseca.
> A Boban se zna zaletit na produžene vikende kroz 6-ti mj.
> Tako da ti je to sad baš teško reći. Najbolje je da ih pitaš dal su tu kad bi se tebi to poklopilo sve s kontracepcijom jer tako možeš upravljati situacijom. 
> Možda ćeš trebati piti par dana duže kontracepciju da bi se uskladila s njima.
> Sretno


LaraLana, hvala :Smile:

----------


## sushi

> Cure koje koriste clexan da li ga dobivate na uputnicu ili ga kupujete? Gdje dobijete injekcije? Ja sam dobila u bolnici ali samo do bete. Danas sam pitala mogu li dobiti još, jer imam još tri komada ali kao ne mogu jel oni daju samo do bete, moj gin kaže to dobivaš u bolnici tak da ne znam...
> 
> Cure, sretno svima...nadam se da ćete javit visoke bete..


Ja sam ih dobila na recept od primarnog ginekologa, od pozitivne bete nadalje...i to bez indikacije u smislu hematoloških nalaza/dijagnoza... U Petrovoj ti ih daju samo do bete ako ideš u postupak preko HZZO. No čula sam da neki ginekolozi znaju raditi problem ako nema upute hematologa, srećom nisam bila taj slučaj - moj ginić mi je slao recepte temeljem mišljenja MPO liječnika.

Imam ti još jednu načetu, ali skoro puno kutiju Clexana koji mi stoje u frižideru, a prestala sam ih koristiti prije 3 tjedna, nakon poroda.
Poklanjam ti ih ako ih možeš preuzeti u ZG. Javi mi u inbox.

----------


## Alisa81

Ja sam danas 8. dnt. Nemam nikakvih simptoma. Znam da to nema veze, ali bi pomoglo da bar nekaj osjetim, he he. 

Ja baš nekak teško podnosim ovu terapiju, imam više nuspojava. Mučnine, loš san, uuužasno znojenje, raspoloženje uf...te yassmin, decapeptyl,   pa estrofem, progesteron...čini mi se sa mi je stimulacija prošla bezbolnije. Ma samo kukam, znam he he he

----------


## Eszter1

Alisa ne brini...možda ne podnosiš teško terapiju nego su to tvoji simptomi...
Sretno

----------


## Alisa81

Eszter1, riječi ti se pozlatile  :Smile:

----------


## Afrodita06

Evo kod mene negativan test 12 dana nakon inseminacije. Svakako betu vadim u petak pa ćemo vidjeti što i kako dalje.

DalmaIB držim fige danas. Sretno!

----------


## Dot99

Pozdrav svima,
kako vas vjerno i svakodnevno pratim, ima već sigurno godina i pol. Tiho se veselim vašim uspjesima i pozitivnim betama. Svojim komentarima i međusobnom bodrenju dale ste mi nadu da ću i ja sa suprugom imati bebicu.
Imam 30. god. , bez jajnika sam te planiramo ići na potpomognutu sa doniranom jajnom stanicom, svjesna sam da borba može potrajati, no isto tako se bojim s obzirom na godine da možda kasnim.
Odabrala sam Makedoniju s obzirom da hzzo pokriva troškove oplodnje, a i čitajući ovdje vidim da ima pozitivnih ishoda.

U fazi smo prikupljanja svih nalaza koje su potrebni. 02.06. sam naručena u Petrovoj kod doktorice i tada bi trebali krenuti u proceduru, čekamo još mužev spermiogram, i nikako da nam se jave, koliko ste dugo vi čekale?
Možete mi ukratko objasniti svoju proceduru, još se nisam javila u Sistinu doktorima, da li je već kasno i dal bi trebala prije Petrove? Na koji način dolje me prime na liječenje i u proceduru? Planiramo na početku jeseni prvi puta ići na mpo, dali je to realno?

Hvala unaprijed na odgovorima i pomoći  :Smile: 
Želim vam svu sreću i pozitivne bete!  :Smile:

----------


## Dot99

Od samog početka vas pratim, čestitke od srca i neka je sve u najboljem redu  :Smile:

----------


## DalmaIB

Ja sebi još uvik ne dam da se veselim dok ne vidim troznamenkastu brojku. Trenutno sam na 45.9, a prosjek za 14 dana od ovulacije/punkcije po tablici na str.bete+ je 48.
Ponavljam u petak pa ću si onda dat dozvolu za veselje  :Wink: 

Ezster odlično duplanje, čestitam još jednom

Afrodita dok god beta ne kaže svoje testove zanemarujemo.  :fige: 

Alisa sretno  :Smile:

----------


## Eszter1

Dalma

----------


## Eszter1

Dalma čestitam...Afrodita i meni je test dan prije bete bio negativan

----------


## LaraLana

Ajme Dalmal pa čestitam  :Heart: 
Pisala sam već da je vrijeme da dvodnevni embrij preraste u lijepu pozitivnu betu, bravo  :Smile: 
I to još s transferom na petak 13-ti!
Onda su oni dobro govorili da su uvjereni da su se kod mene oba bila primila u prvom postupku jer je beta bila dosta veća od tvoje sad na 12 dnt.

----------


## Alisa81

Dalma čestitam!!!

----------


## Lucy10

Bravo Dalma!

----------


## Afrodita06

Dalma odlično, čestitam! Duplanje će biti savršeno sigurna sam!

Dot99 nikad nije kasno! Ja ti mogu reći kako sam ja napravila ali nisam iz ZG. 
Ja sam se javila u Acibadem Bobanu i dok sam čekala njihove papire dogovoriti termin kod svog MPO dr. Ona mi ispisala zahtjev za inozemno liječenje, kad je stigao predračun i potvrda iz Acibadema sve sam zajedno sa svojim i suprugovim nalazima poslala u HZZO. 
U HZZO je sve skupa trajalo mj dana s tim da su meni ivf odbili i poslali me na inseminaciju prvo. Kad sam dobila rješenje iz HZZO-A doslovno sam ga u ponedjeljak mailom poslala u Makedoniju i u četvrtak smo već bili tamo na prvim konzultacijama i pregledu.

----------


## DalmaIB

Hvala cure  :Smile: 
Dr.L kaže da je dobra beta za 12dnt i za 10 dana uzv.
Al ja ću za svoj mir ponovit u petak betu  :Wink:

----------


## branca_i

DalmalB  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## Afrodita06

E procvjetam kad čujem da je nekome uspjelo jer me onda uhvati totalno pozitivna vibra da će i nama uspjeti. Sad sam trenutno u fazi da sam izbedirana i mislim da nikad kraja ovome.

Dalma veselim se ko da sam ja trudna.
Alisa jedva čekam tvoju pozitivnu betu.

----------


## Sunchek

Pozdrav drage cure!

Pretraživala sam forum i pročitala hrpu postova, ali nekako ne nalazim informacije koje bi mi trebale. Imam 39 godina i odlučila sam otići na potpomognutu kao samica. Život mi se totalno izokrenuo u zadnjih par mjeseci, veza mi se raspala i sada sam odlučila da ne želim više ništa čekti.  Da li bi neka od vas bila tako dobra da mi napiše što gdje i kako? 
Definitivno bih išla u Sistinu, ali trenutno mi je glava puna svega i baš sam se izgubila. Kome bih se trebala javiti (na službeni mail od klinike ili nekom od doktora koje ovdje spominjete), koliko se čeka termin, kako ide postupak, koliko puta bi trebala ići tamo, koja je cijena, da li trebam neke pretrage napraviti prije nego krenem u to?

Hvala na svakoj informaciji.

----------


## sushi

Dalma  :Heart:  držim fige za dobar rast bete sutra

----------


## Eszter1

Curke bok, danas sam bila na prvom uzv...dr. kaže da je danas 5+2 (transfer je bio 6.5. dva trodnevna) i na uzv se vidi GV 0.67x0.60 u maternici, ne vidi ŽV i EO...pitala sam jel to normalno, rekla je da je i da je rano...a ja sad paničarim ko luda jel je prije pregleda pitala kad je bio transfer i komentirala da ćemo danas sve vidjet...
Dalma jesi radila betu danas?

----------


## DalmaIB

47sati nakon prve bete ova druga je više nego dupla. Došli smo na troznamenkasti broj -> 105  :Very Happy: 
Ne mogu opisat osjećaj...al znate i same  :Heart: 

Ezster možda je bila kasnija implantacija, ne brini. Sve je ok  :Smile:

----------


## Lucy10

Dalma, divnooo, čestitam. ❤️

----------


## Eszter1

Dalma čestitam...

----------


## Afrodita06

DalmaIB čestitam

Moja beta očekivano 0.
Idemo u druge pobjede.

----------


## biba-

Dalmaaa čestitam,  baš sam sretna zbog tebe,  kao da je moja beta

----------


## LaraLana

> 47sati nakon prve bete ova druga je više nego dupla. Došli smo na troznamenkasti broj -> 105 
> Ne mogu opisat osjećaj...al znate i same 
> 
> Ezster možda je bila kasnija implantacija, ne brini. Sve je ok


Dalmal čestitam  :Smile: 
Kad ideš na uzv?

----------


## LaraLana

> Curke bok, danas sam bila na prvom uzv...dr. kaže da je danas 5+2 (transfer je bio 6.5. dva trodnevna) i na uzv se vidi GV 0.67x0.60 u maternici, ne vidi ŽV i EO...pitala sam jel to normalno, rekla je da je i da je rano...a ja sad paničarim ko luda jel je prije pregleda pitala kad je bio transfer i komentirala da ćemo danas sve vidjet...
> Dalma jesi radila betu danas?


Bitno je da je GV pravilnog oblika i veličine i na dobrom mjestu. Rano je još i dobro ti je dr rekla.
Tako od 6 punih tjedana se može očekivati da se čuje srce.
Kod nekoga čak i koji dan kasnije.

----------


## Alisa81

Dalma čestitam!!!
Danas sam 10 dnt i beta 0. Nema smisla čekati do utorka, prekinut ću terapiju, osjećam se grozno od nje...

----------


## Afrodita06

Alisa žao mi je
Baš sam se nadala da će biti to to.
Ne odustajemo. 
Jel ti ovo prvi puta ili fet? Sorry nisam popamtila!

----------


## Lucy10

Alisa❤️

----------


## Alisa81

Ovo mi je fet. Odlučila sam da ću se ipak loviti za slamke i nastaviti do utorka....znam, znam...ah..ako ništa, nastavljam dok ne potrošim sve što imam, a to su još 2 slamke sjemena.

----------


## Kaja1976

Alisa, pa može ti beta možda porasti za par dana, malo si uranila.
A koliko Estrofema dnevno piješ?
Koliki je bio endo prije FETa?

----------


## Alisa81

Kaja, a bila sam nestrpljiva čekati do utorka jer bi se trebala bar nekakva brojka vidjeti.....Čitala sam sad da je ipak moguće ( u malom postotku krajnje uspješnosti) da se još ne očitava beta na 10.dan, pa nastavljam s terapijom...kao, fet je bio u 13 h, mjerila danas ujutro, to je kao 9 i pol dana

----------


## Alisa81

Smijem se sama sebi, al kaj da radim he he
6 mg estrofema dnevno,
endo bio 8, 1 6 dana prije

----------


## Kaja1976

Ma kako 6 dana prije,ako je 16 onda sve normalno,a i 3 komada Estrofema dnevno nije puno,ne kužim. . .
Meni je bio prošli FET 4X2mg Estrofema i sve uobičajeno bilo.

----------


## Alisa81

10 dana prije uzv-a sam počela piti Estrofem, na uzv je endo bio 8,1, a 6 dana nakon uzv-a je bio FET.  Znači 16 dana estrofema prije FETa. To je bio jedini UZV.

----------


## LaraLana

Alisa i Afrodita žao mi je zbog negativnih beta...što reći pametno sad :/

Alisa realno gledano i ruku na srce na 10 dnt trodnevnih embrija bi se pokazala bar nekakva beta, bojim se da se od 0 tu ipak ne može očekivati pozitivno. Po meni nije rano vađena beta. Ipak se u ovakvim situacijama sve puno brže odvija već kod inseminacije i prirodnih začeća jer je embrij već u maternici. 

Zato sam vam još prije ostavila link od kolika beta na koji dan čisto da vidite, iznimka od toliko cura na forumu su Inesz i Ginger gdje je se iz iznimno niske bete u startu razvile ipak uredne trudnoće. Al to je toliko mal broj u odnosu na ovoliko cura na forumu.
Obično se treća beta pokaže ok i znatno skoči što kod Inesz nije bio slučaj već nešto drugo pa pročitajte da sad sve ne pišem tu.

P.S. Inesz oprosti što sam te uzela kao primjer, nadam se da nećeš zamjeriti :Kiss:

----------


## Alisa81

LaraLana, znam....ne nadam se nešto, ali nisam se osjećala baš dobro sa sobom da na svoju ruku prestanem s terapijom na 10.dan...
Cure, kakva su iskustva s novim krugom stimulacije odmah nakon neuspjelog FET-a? Znam da se između 2 stimulacije preporuča neka pauza od 3 mjeseca, ali između ova dva postupka? Ako bih željela na stimulaciju u 7.mj, znači da bih odmah s ovom menstruacijom (koja će početi čim prestanem s terapijom) trebala krenuti s pilulama (oba ova puta sam išla s dugim protokolima). Jel bio tko u takvoj situaciji?

----------


## DalmaIB

Hvala cure  :Very Happy:  Nadam se da ću nastavit sa dobrim vijestima  :Smile: 

Alisa žao mi je  :Sad: 
Ja sam iza svakog postupka pauzirala dva ciklusa. Nisam imala neku strašnu stimulaciju - clomifen i 3-5 gonala (menopura) 150ij.
Za iza FETa ti ne znam ništa reć, nisam nikad imala šta zamrznuti. Potrošila sam sve slamčice tako da je ova pozitivna beta još slađa.

Šta se simptoma tiče....ima tri dana mi se malo manta..čitala sam da je to jer se krvotok proširuje da bi bolje opskrbivao maternicu... Svaki novi simptom me veseli ahahaha. 
LaraLana na UZV ću u drugi ponediljak.

----------


## Kaja1976

Sretno Dalma!!!!
Alisa, drži se,možda se čudo dogodi.
Ako ne,u nove akcije,do pobjede!!!
Afrodita, žao mi zbog neuspjeha.
Ideš dalje na inseminacije ili IVF?
Branca,gdje si,kako si?

----------


## Dot99

> Dalma odlično, čestitam! Duplanje će biti savršeno sigurna sam!
> 
> Dot99 nikad nije kasno! Ja ti mogu reći kako sam ja napravila ali nisam iz ZG. 
> Ja sam se javila u Acibadem Bobanu i dok sam čekala njihove papire dogovoriti termin kod svog MPO dr. Ona mi ispisala zahtjev za inozemno liječenje, kad je stigao predračun i potvrda iz Acibadema sve sam zajedno sa svojim i suprugovim nalazima poslala u HZZO. 
> U HZZO je sve skupa trajalo mj dana s tim da su meni ivf odbili i poslali me na inseminaciju prvo. Kad sam dobila rješenje iz HZZO-A doslovno sam ga u ponedjeljak mailom poslala u Makedoniju i u četvrtak smo već bili tamo na prvim konzultacijama i pregledu.


Poslati ću mail sa svim nalazima koje imam,najbolje,jel? Na službeni mail,ili ima mail od Bobana? Lp

----------


## Afrodita06

> Poslati ću mail sa svim nalazima koje imam,najbolje,jel? Na službeni mail,ili ima mail od Bobana? Lp


Ja sam čak slala mail bez nalaza. Direktno Bobanu. Samo sam u mailu napisala kakva nam je dijagnoza i za što smo zainteresirani i da li oni to rade i mogu, i to je to.

----------


## Afrodita06

> Sretno Dalma!!!!
> Alisa, drži se,možda se čudo dogodi.
> Ako ne,u nove akcije,do pobjede!!!
> Afrodita, žao mi zbog neuspjeha.
> Ideš dalje na inseminacije ili IVF?
> Branca,gdje si,kako si?


Nadam se da će sada biti ivf. Dr. L je definitivno za ivf. Moram slomiti moju MPO dr i da, moram dobiti od HZZO odobrenje.

Jel netko ima situacija da je potrošio sve slamke donora i da je morao ponovno "naručiti". U slučaju da ni ovaj put ne uspije mi bi istog donora. ne želim se coprati sada ali baš me zanima da li je itko imao takvu situaciju.

----------


## LaraLana

Afrodita koliko je meni ostalo u sjećanju kad sam prvi put razgovarala s Bobanom da jedna osoba/par jedan donor bez obzira što nije uspjelo. Znači ako se potroše sve tri slamke naručuje se novi donor jer je takav zakon da jedna osoba ima pravo naručiti samo jednom jednog te istog donora. Nije potrebno obavljati svu onu proceduru kao prvi put...psiholog, odobrenje ministarstva.

----------


## Kaja1976

Cure,ja sam za novu donoricu morala sve ponovo,psiholog,javni bilježnik. . .Vozio nas Blagoje,tako oni rade.
Mene zanima da li se sam dan embriotransfera računa kao 1.dan poslije transfera ili nulti kao kod oplodnje?

----------


## LaraLana

> Cure,ja sam za novu donoricu morala sve ponovo,psiholog,javni bilježnik. . .Vozio nas Blagoje,tako oni rade.
> Mene zanima da li se sam dan embriotransfera računa kao 1.dan poslije transfera ili nulti kao kod oplodnje?


Aha vidiš ti to. Gotovo sam sigurna da mi je Boban rekao ovako kako sam gore napisala. Možda nije isto za spermatozoide i js ili je se promjenilo jer ipak sam ja bila prije punih već 8 godina.

Ne bi me iznenadilo da se to razlikuje kao što se razlikuju i plaćanja FET-a i zamrzavanja kod donacije js i spermatozoida. 

Dosta im je to ne definirano u zadnje vrijeme i još je bilo da je Boban Ivi rekao da ne plaća prvu godinu čuvanja spermatozoida (ja nisam plaćala) a na kraju je morala platiti i kad mu je rekla da je rekao da se ne plaća im je rekao da su sigurno pogrešno razumjeli i ništa mu nemožeš već si osuđen na licu mjesta imati nekoliko stotina eura viška što nije u redu.

Tako da je najbolje da pitate neke stvari mailom ili whatsapp porukom i da imate to što je rekao napismeno!

P.S. Transfer je nulti dan!

----------


## Lucy10

Cure drage, moja beta danas 10.dan od fet-a blasti, 0.
Sve bilo dobro i ovaj put, endo 9,5 jedna od dve blaste "expanded" , i opet ništa. 
Znam da traže da beta  ide 14.dan ali pošto su blaste, htela sam da uradim danas da se ne bockam dalje bez potrebe. 
Za nas se ovaj put nažalost ovde završava, iscrpljeni smo i fizički, emotivno i finansijski. 
Svima želimo lepe bete i školske trudnoće. 
I naravno, hvala svima, na savetima, pomoći, podršci. Bez vas ne bih mogla pregurati sve ovo. Grlim vas sve.

----------


## LaraLana

Lucy jako mi je žao  :Sad: 
Sigurna sam da ćeš znati iskoristiti sve prednosti života!
Zapravo nikad ne znaš što ti život nosi.
Želim vam mir, puno ljubavi, zdravlja i sreće  :Heart:

----------


## LaraLana

> Pozdrav drage cure!
> 
> Pretraživala sam forum i pročitala hrpu postova, ali nekako ne nalazim informacije koje bi mi trebale. Imam 39 godina i odlučila sam otići na potpomognutu kao samica. Život mi se totalno izokrenuo u zadnjih par mjeseci, veza mi se raspala i sada sam odlučila da ne želim više ništa čekti.  Da li bi neka od vas bila tako dobra da mi napiše što gdje i kako? 
> Definitivno bih išla u Sistinu, ali trenutno mi je glava puna svega i baš sam se izgubila. Kome bih se trebala javiti (na službeni mail od klinike ili nekom od doktora koje ovdje spominjete), koliko se čeka termin, kako ide postupak, koliko puta bi trebala ići tamo, koja je cijena, da li trebam neke pretrage napraviti prije nego krenem u to?
> 
> Hvala na svakoj informaciji.


Dobro nam došla!
Na početku ove teme na sigurno prve tri stranice imaju sve potrebne informacije. Mailovi, što koliko košta, doduše sad malo skuplje, gdje smo odsjeli, o Blagoji koji je čovjek od povjerenja i vozila te.
Pa pročitaj tu pliz.
Trebala bi napraviti hormone od 2 do 5 dc da se vidi stanje. Štitnjaču hormone obavezno. D vitamin.
Papu briseve možda možeš i kasnije da ti ne bi bilo starije od 6 mj jer ćeš svejedno čekati dok kreneš u postupak.
Dole trebaš otići na uzv i odabir donora i sve obaviti što treba. Donor za 3 pokušaja je oko 3000 eura.

Termin za prvi susret je relativno brzo ali za postupak i do naručivanje donora se čeka oko 3 mj.

Protokol ćeš dobiti ovisno o tvom stanju hormona.
Neke uzv ćeš moći obaviti u mjestu stanovanja a dole ideš recimo na stop injekciju i transfer....pa ovisno i o tome koje embrije i koji dan vraćaju. Do jedno 7, 8 dana biti dole ako su blastice u pitanju.

----------


## DalmaIB

Meni je Boban isto rekao da je prva godina čuvanja sperme besplatna (ne sjećam se koliko je reka da je svaka sljedeća). Sad ne znam, ne sićam se kad je Iva platila čuvanje? Jel prva godina podrazumijeva od kad materijal stigne pa dok ne prođe godina ili? Mislin ja nisan plaćala ništa pa mi nije jasno od kad godinu računaju. Meni je od prvog do zadnjeg postupka prošlo pola godine.
Sad sam cila zbunjena  :neznam: 
Meni je isto bzvze da ne može isti par izabrat opet istpg donora. Nije to kao da donor ide na dvi različite strane.
Ja sam isto planirala pitati mogu li istog donora, al evo nadam se da će sve teći kako treba i da se neću morati time baviti.  :fige:

----------


## DalmaIB

> Pozdrav drage cure!
> 
> Pretraživala sam forum i pročitala hrpu postova, ali nekako ne nalazim informacije koje bi mi trebale. Imam 39 godina i odlučila sam otići na potpomognutu kao samica. Život mi se totalno izokrenuo u zadnjih par mjeseci, veza mi se raspala i sada sam odlučila da ne želim više ništa čekti.  Da li bi neka od vas bila tako dobra da mi napiše što gdje i kako? 
> Definitivno bih išla u Sistinu, ali trenutno mi je glava puna svega i baš sam se izgubila. Kome bih se trebala javiti (na službeni mail od klinike ili nekom od doktora koje ovdje spominjete), koliko se čeka termin, kako ide postupak, koliko puta bi trebala ići tamo, koja je cijena, da li trebam neke pretrage napraviti prije nego krenem u to?
> 
> Hvala na svakoj informaciji.


Pozdrav Sunchek.
Žao mi je što ti se odvilo sve tako kako je.
Ja sam isto samica.
Ja sam se javila dr.Lazarevskom  i poslala nalaze koje sam imala, al mislim da nije nužno imati nalaze. Možda ipak AMH i hormonsku sliku da donekle znaju kakvo je stanje. Meni je dr.L rekao kad je u klinici i da se samo javim 10tak dana prije nego ću doć i uputio me da se javim Bobanu za detalje. Boban mi je poslao mail od kilometra sa cijenama i kako ide taj prvi dan i sve 
Ugl.prvi put ideš na ginekološki pregled i tad će ti dr reć šta još od nalaza moraš vaditi (mislim da nije potreba prije tog tako dok dođe materijal da ti nalazi budu svi friški). Ideš kod Bobana na odabir donora i sa taksistom Blagojom kod javnog bilježnika i psihologa. To sve stigneš odraditi u jedan dan.
Kad dođe materijal Boban će ti se javiti i onda se javljaš dr.L koji šalje protokol. Sve uzv (folikulometrije) možeš raditi doma i u Skopje ideš dan, dva, tri prije punkcije, zavisi kako putuješ, ako si avionom kad imaš let i sl. Koliko ćeš taj dan biti dole ovisi o tome koji dan će ti dan biti transfer i naravno opet i o tome kad imaš let nazad.
Ukratko...ideš dva puta - za papirologiju i na sam postupak.
Za cijene će ti sve reći Boban.
Ovo su ti njihovi mailovi:
boban.janevski@acibademsistina.mk
slobodan.lazarevski@acibademsistina.mk

Sretno

----------


## Afrodita06

Lucy10 jako mi je žao. Nadam se da će se za vas stvari posložiti onako kako vi želite prije ili kasnije.

Baš ću morati Bobana pitati ovo za istog donora. Ja sam to shvatila ako mi izaberemo tog donora da je on samo naš i da ga možemo naručivati nekoliko puta. Ionako tih donora nema baš na bacanje pa mi je logično da ti daju dva puta istoga.
Kao primjer, Dalma se odluči za drugo dijete za dvije do tri godine i želi da to drugo bude od istog donora kao i prvo dijete. Što mi je nekako realna situacija da se može dogoditi. Glupo mi da ne može samo zato što je potrošila sve slamke sada. 
Oprosti Dalma što sam tebe uzela kao primjer, ne mislim ništa loše, samo si mi ti najsviježija sada.

Kad saznam od Bobana javim.

----------


## Dot99

Afrodita06 i Sunchek,evo svježe javljam.
Uglavno poslala Bobanu mail,čovjek je sve detaljno napisao,postupa,kome se javite, sve što treba obaviti.
Uglavnom odgovorio je jako brzo,svega za sat vremena,i to mi je baš bilo woow i ulilo odmah nadu za kvalitetnu suradnju.

Samo evo sad me zbunilo da ćemo trebati vjenčani list (to imamo) i preslike putovnica. E putovnice nemamo. Može preslike osobne,kad njima možemo i ući u Mk ili moramo vaditi putovnice?

Bojala sam se kako ću to sve pohvatati zapravo brzo ide  u čet kod svoje mpo u Petrovu. Još se javiti  dr Lazarevskom jer kaže Boban da će me on voditi i pregledati.

I da koliko ste čekale djevojke,odobrenje od HZZO? I nakon prvog pregleda,koliko ste čekale donoricu i oplodnju?

Uglavnom da spomenem opet ,idem sa doniranom js.

Dalma ,sretno ti dalje želim,i da bude sve ok. Lucy nema predaje,samo hrabro dalje

----------


## Dot99

I veliko hvala svim ženama ovdje koje su me uputile i olakšale mi ovaj početak <3

----------


## LaraLana

Gledajte cure najbolje je da pitate direkt njih pa ste onda na čisto. Ja prvu godinu nisam platila a za Ivu se jako dobro sjećam i ostala sam neugodno iznenađena!

A i oni su malo olabavili što se dolazaka tiče jer su se žene žalile da ne mogu toliko biti odsutne.
Od mene je dr. L zahtjevao da 6 dc budem kod njih na prvom uzv kad sam krenula s terapijom i svaka dva dana sam išla na uzv. Da sam u Srbiji naporno bi mi bilo vozikat se i truskat svako malo.
I tako sve do 14 dc kad je bila stop pa 16 dc punkcija pa 18 dc transfer. 
Inzistirao je isključivo da dolazim navečer u 21 h kod njih na i.m. terapiju i isključivo je tražio da od strane osoblja dobijem stop injekciju koju trebaju potpisati i dati u točno vrijeme.

Očito su i oni u tome popustili pa sad i stop same sebi možete dati u trbuh....ja sam ju dobila i.m. i to od 10 000 i.j.

----------


## LaraLana

Nisam odgovorila da se godina (bar u mom slučaju) računa kad materijal stigne i čuvanje sam plaćala 650 eura. Iva je više platila al se točne cifre ne sjećam sad.

Mislim ovo je totalno bezveze da se opet mora sve proći kad se naručuje novi materijal ili js pa opet plaćaj sve. 
Po meni to nije u redu.
Ja sam imala sreću da mi je odmah uspjelo jer da nije od 3 puta više ne bi išla, tako sam si složila u glavi i mislim da je to jako bitno.

----------


## Afrodita06

> Afrodita06 i Sunchek,evo svježe javljam.
> Uglavno poslala Bobanu mail,čovjek je sve detaljno napisao,postupa,kome se javite, sve što treba obaviti.
> Uglavnom odgovorio je jako brzo,svega za sat vremena,i to mi je baš bilo woow i ulilo odmah nadu za kvalitetnu suradnju.
> 
> Samo evo sad me zbunilo da ćemo trebati vjenčani list (to imamo) i preslike putovnica. E putovnice nemamo. Može preslike osobne,kad njima možemo i ući u Mk ili moramo vaditi putovnice?
> 
> Bojala sam se kako ću to sve pohvatati zapravo brzo ide  u čet kod svoje mpo u Petrovu. Još se javiti  dr Lazarevskom jer kaže Boban da će me on voditi i pregledati.
> 
> I da koliko ste čekale djevojke,odobrenje od HZZO? I nakon prvog pregleda,koliko ste čekale donoricu i oplodnju?
> ...



Mogu ti napisati koliko je trajalo s HZZO meni prvi puta. Mjesec dana sve skupa, ali u tih mjesec dana su mi poslali zaključak da mi MPO dr nije dobro ispunila zahtjev i da ga dopunim. Zvala me žena direkt iz HZZO-A i objasnila što mi je krivo na zahtjevu ali sam morala čekati da mi oni vrate taj zahtjev poštom i da s tim istim idem kod svoje mpo dr koja je onda križala to što je prvi put napisala i sa strane pisala ispravno. Nakon što sam to ponovno dostavila u HZZO dobila sam odbijenicu za ivf uz obrazloženje da tražimo inseminaciju. Poslala sam novi zahtjev za inseminaciju i doslovno su ga zaprimili u ponedjeljak a u srijedu mi napisali rješenje da odobravaju. ALI (za sve koji nisu shvatili kod mene ima uvijek ali, :D) ja sam iz Slavonije a Direkcija HZZO-A je u ZG i Rješenje putuje ni manje ni više nego tjedan dana. 

Od sada (pošto znam tko me vodi u HZZO) nakon tjedan dana zovem i pitam kakvo Rješenje piše a ono onda nek i na konju dolazi u Slavoniju ako treba.

Od posjeta Sistini pa dok se nisu javili da je stigao materijal prošlo je dva mjeseca.

To je moje iskustvo.

----------


## Afrodita06

> Nisam odgovorila da se godina (bar u mom slučaju) računa kad materijal stigne i čuvanje sam plaćala 650 eura. Iva je više platila al se točne cifre ne sjećam sad.
> 
> Mislim ovo je totalno bezveze da se opet mora sve proći kad se naručuje novi materijal ili js pa opet plaćaj sve. 
> Po meni to nije u redu.
> Ja sam imala sreću da mi je odmah uspjelo jer da nije od 3 puta više ne bi išla, tako sam si složila u glavi i mislim da je to jako bitno.


Evo da se nadovežem i ja na ovo plaćanje. Nama je Boban rekao da se prva godina ne plaća. Naš materijal je kod njih u klinici već 6 mjeseci i nismo ništa platili.

Slažem se s LaraLana da nije fer da se ponovno mora plaćati psihologa i javnog bilježnika. Mi kada smo bili kod bilježnika ona nam je pročitala što potpisujemo jer ja ćirilicu čitati ne znam a suprug natuca. Sve što je tamo pisalo je bilo da poznajemo njihov zakon o MPO i da se s njim slažemo i da smo svjesni da će to djete biti naše i da ga ne možemo vratiti (tako se mi zezamo, nije pisalo doslovno tako). I zbilja ne vidim razloga da to ponovno potpisuješ i plaćaš. A što se tiče psihologa, manje više je pokušala objasniti mom mužu da su žene na hormonima kao PMS x 10. Ali mislim da ni jedan psiholog ne može pripremiti ni jednog muškarca na to što ga čeka.  :Smile:

----------


## biba-

Ja sam bila u 2. mj, stop možeš dobiti kod njih na hitnoj ako si ne želiš sam davati. Tako i sve ostale inekcije, koje do 16 h možeš dobiti kod njih na odjelu, nakon toga na hitnoj. Dakle doneseš inekciju, sestra ju spiči  :Smile:  Ja imam strah od igala tako da sam koristila te mogućnosti. 
Vezano za čuvanje sjemena, meni to nisu naplatili. Plaća se čuvanje embrija na period od 1 godine. Ukoliko u međuvremenu bude još postupaka i dobiju se novi embriji, njihova kriopohrana se ne naplaćuje dodatno, ulazi u već plaćenu 1.godinu.
Vezano za ultrazvukove.... ja sam direkt s aviona morala doc na ultrazvuk, a tu kod nas me slao da svaki dan idem na uzv i onda bi mu slala nalaz i slike mejlom.

----------


## LaraLana

Znam biba ja to sve, i naravno da ima žena koje imaju strah od toga, ali ja nemam i 8 godina je jako dug period. 
Sad im je svejedno dal ćeš ti sama sebi dati injekciju ili ćeš doći kod njih bilo na odjel ili hitnu.
Vjerujem da malo i nisu imali povjerenja u žene da će ispravno dozu dati pa zato je u moje vrijeme bilo puno njih dole zajedno samnom na hitnoj.

Svašta je se znalo dogoditi ženama...da im pukne ampula, pa na penu ne namjeste dobro dozu ili nisu sigurne uopće dal su i koliko dale, onda vjerovale ili ne čak si je ženska stop injekciju dala umjesto terapije i tak. Svašta se događalo i oni su toga svjesni al sad su popustili pa će biti kak bude.
Al uredno naplaćuju svaku svoju uslugu i mene je jako smetalo da pored svih visokih cijena koje imaju da ja kao njihov pacijent koji sam sve u kešu platila moram plaćati da mi netko daje terapiju i stop injekciju a mogu sama (5 eura)

----------


## Afrodita06

Činjenica je da su nama ovi postupci nešto što mi jako uzimamo srcu. A njima je to nešto što rade svaki dan i rutina.

A u današnjem svijetu pravljenje djece je postao jedan jako unosan biznis. Nažalost.

----------


## LaraLana

> Činjenica je da su nama ovi postupci nešto što mi jako uzimamo srcu. A njima je to nešto što rade svaki dan i rutina.
> 
> A u današnjem svijetu pravljenje djece je postao jedan jako unosan biznis. Nažalost.


Apsolutno se slažem s tobom.
Ja nisam imala puno izbora i za žene samice je bilo jako malo informacija i na forumu i uopće ovako.
Mislim mogla sam ići Cipar, Španjolska itd al mi je ovo bilo prihvatljivije i plus dr. Radončić poznaje dr. L.

----------


## sushi

> Meni je Boban isto rekao da je prva godina čuvanja sperme besplatna (ne sjećam se koliko je reka da je svaka sljedeća). Sad ne znam, ne sićam se kad je Iva platila čuvanje? Jel prva godina podrazumijeva od kad materijal stigne pa dok ne prođe godina ili? Mislin ja nisan plaćala ništa pa mi nije jasno od kad godinu računaju. Meni je od prvog do zadnjeg postupka prošlo pola godine.
> Sad sam cila zbunjena


Nama je rečeno da se prva godina čuvanja zametaka ne plaća samo u slučaju ako se ide preko HZZO...a u ostalim slučajevima se plaća. Samo je zanimljivo da cijene variraju, nekome su rekli jednu cijenu, nekome drugu

----------


## sushi

> Mi kada smo bili kod bilježnika ona nam je pročitala što potpisujemo jer ja ćirilicu čitati ne znam a suprug natuca. Sve što je tamo pisalo je bilo da poznajemo njihov zakon o MPO i da se s njim slažemo i da smo svjesni da će to djete biti naše i da ga ne možemo vratiti (tako se mi zezamo, nije pisalo doslovno tako).


Stvarno je tako nekako i pisalo u tom dokumentu  :Smile:

----------


## sushi

> Samo evo sad me zbunilo da ćemo trebati vjenčani list (to imamo) i preslike putovnica. E putovnice nemamo. Može preslike osobne,kad njima možemo i ući u Mk ili moramo vaditi putovnice?


Može kopija osobnih, ne treba vam putovnica, ne zaboravite ih ponijeti i u kliniku na konzultacije...

----------


## Eszter1

Pozdrav svima,
pokušavam doći do Impryla (ljekarna Filipović, ljekarna na Dolcu, Pablo..itd.) sve sam ponazivala i ugl kažu da se ne može naručiti.

Jel postoji zamjena? Hvala

----------


## Alisa81

Eszter, ja mislim da su ti i drugi prenatali koji sadrže metiliranu folnu jednako dobri. Posebno  oni koji idu u kombinaciji s omega3 kapsulom.

Danas, naravno, službeno negativan test. Sutra dogovaram za dalje, nadam se u 7.mj...

----------


## Senka43

Cure drage,kako ste??Ja malo "naletela" u pauzi menjanja pampersa,hranjenja i nosenja curice,pranja i peglanja vesa,da vidim sta ima novo na forumu.Radujem se svim pozitivnim testovima,visokim betama i novim trudnicama i svima cestitam od srca.
Lucy,i ja sam mislila da smo dosli do kraja i nisam vise htela da pokusavam pa smo se predomislili i bas taj pokusaj je bio uspesan.
Kad smo isli na novu donorku prvo nam je ponudjen materijal od prethodne,s kojom smo imali neuspesne postupke,pa kad smo odbili B nam je ponudio novu.
Mi nista za prvu godinu cuvanja embriona nismo platili.Godina dana od transfera je u avgustu i sigurno ce nas tad kontaktirati posto do sad nisu.
Kad smo izabrali novu donorku svu smo proceduru morali od pocetka.Ponovo smo isli kod notara,pa kod psihologa na onaj test za koji mislim da he totalno nebitan jer je cista formalnost u pitanju no dobro pravila su pravila....Kad covek cita postove ko da ne idemo u istu kliniku toliko razlucitih "pravila" i cena da ne poverujes.
Drage moje,ostajte mi zdravo.Sve vas grlimo i ljubimo ja i jedna malena koja evo mase rucicama i daje znak da spremim flasicu jer je gladna hahah

----------


## Kaja1976

Senkaaaaa,divno da si se javila,baš si me raznježila.
Sretno i uživajte vas dvije ženskice.

----------


## sushi

Dalma mislim na tebe...jesi ponavljala betu danas?

Senka uživajte  :Heart:

----------


## DalmaIB

> Dalma mislim na tebe...jesi ponavljala betu danas?
> 
> Senka uživajte


Hvala šta misliš na mene.  :Heart: 
Nisam planirala ponavljat betu danas, al pošto me jutros dočekalo smećkarenje bila sam i na pregledu i vadila betu.
Dr se prvo mislila dal da me uopće gleda uzv jer je rano i ne bi bzvze čačkala ako je samo lagani smećkasti iscjedak.
Na kraju me pogledala. Nisan otvorena, krvi ima nešto a ultrazvukom nije vidila ništa. Pojačala mi utrogestan i poslala vadit betu. Beta je 159 tako da su mi lađe malo potonule. 
Što se tiče krvarenja, odnosno smećkarenja više je u tragovima i stvarno jako jako malo, ali...
Dr.L rekao da obavezno za dva dana ponovim betu za svaki slučaj. 
Ne znam uopće kako se osjećat, tako sam prazna i tupa  :Sad: 

Senka lipo da si se javila. Uživaj sa curom svojom  :Heart: 

Ezster imaš privatnu poruku  :Wink:

----------


## LaraLana

Dalma slušaj upute dr i osluškuj tijelo, da ti sad nepametujem puno u ovoj situaciji....mislimo na tebe i čekamo vijesti  :Heart: 

Ne znam dal ima veze ako nisi vadila u istom labosu betu?

----------


## LaraLana

Senka puno pozdrava ti šaljemo i lijepo da si se javila  :Heart:

----------


## Afrodita06

DalmaIB držim fige da ovo bude samo neka lažna uzbuna i da sve na kraju završi dobro.

Provjerila sam s Bobanom. Možeš birati istog donora ukoliko u banci postoje njegove zalihe. Ako nema zaliha onda mora novi.

Alisa žao mi je. Nadam se i ja u 7.mj ponovno pa neka nam je sa srećom.

----------


## sushi

Dalma onda ću misliti na tebe i dalje... Javi prekosutra kako je i kako si. Bilo je svakakvih beta, znaš sve.

----------


## LaraLana

> DalmaIB držim fige da ovo bude samo neka lažna uzbuna i da sve na kraju završi dobro.
> 
> Provjerila sam s Bobanom. Možeš birati istog donora ukoliko u banci postoje njegove zalihe. Ako nema zaliha onda mora novi.
> 
> Alisa žao mi je. Nadam se i ja u 7.mj ponovno pa neka nam je sa srećom.


Afrodita to je dobra informacija. Jesi pitala dal se treba ponoviti sve s psihologom itd.?

Kad bolje razmislim neka se nitko ne ljuti, na glas razmišljam. Možda uopće nije loše izabrati novog donoro kome bude trebalo jer s ovim možda niste "kompatibilni" pa i iz tog razloga ne uspijeva.
U svakom slučaju s Bobanom porazgovarati o tome jer će ipak on najbolje znati o tome.

----------


## Kaja1976

Dalma,mislimo na tebe,hrabro i drži se.

----------


## Afrodita06

> Afrodita to je dobra informacija. Jesi pitala dal se treba ponoviti sve s psihologom itd.?
> 
> Kad bolje razmislim neka se nitko ne ljuti, na glas razmišljam. Možda uopće nije loše izabrati novog donoro kome bude trebalo jer s ovim možda niste "kompatibilni" pa i iz tog razloga ne uspijeva.
> U svakom slučaju s Bobanom porazgovarati o tome jer će ipak on najbolje znati o tome.



Nisam direktno pitala a on nije ništa detaljnije napisao.

Možda nije loše izabrati novog donora ali gledam to da definitivno inseminacijom ovom kojeg smo prco izabrali nismo pošteno dali ni šansu. Meni je taj odabir nekako težak jer mi je to jako osobno a samo odabir je ko da u trgovini biram šampon za kosu. A ja to nemogu nikako spojiti.

----------


## LaraLana

> Nisam direktno pitala a on nije ništa detaljnije napisao.
> 
> Možda nije loše izabrati novog donora ali gledam to da definitivno inseminacijom ovom kojeg smo prco izabrali nismo pošteno dali ni šansu. Meni je taj odabir nekako težak jer mi je to jako osobno a samo odabir je ko da u trgovini biram šampon za kosu. A ja to nemogu nikako spojiti.


Potpuno te razumijem i znam o čemu pričaš kad je odabir donora u pitanju! Ja osobno sam došla Bobanu s mislim odabranih 5.....koja 3 je on odmah eliminirao jer su već koristili. Onda smo oko 2, 3 još razgovarali i napravili odabir.

Ne znam uopće što bi mislila o inseminacijama. 
Znam da je postotak uspješnosti nizak, a opet kad razmislim to je pročišćeno sjeme, plivači ne prevaljuju dugi put kao kod prirodnog odnosa i imaju se najčešće 2 ili 3 folikula. Vjerojatno igraju ulogu i godine i AMH pa i ta kvaliteta js pa iz tog razloga i ne uspijeva....nemam pojma :/

----------


## Afrodita06

Recimo meni taj AMH nitko ne gleda nešto naročito. Odnosno moja MPO dr kaže da je to sve ok dok je on veći od 1 pmol/l i da se s time ne zamaram. 
Dr L mi je samo rekao da kada je pao na 4 da bi bilo dobro prijeći na ivf umjesto inseminacije. 

Svaki dr drugačije, svaka bolnica drugačije. Baš budem zbunjena maksimalno.

----------


## DalmaIB

Hvala vam cure  :Heart: 

Da, LaraLana, ova zadnja beta je u drugom labu al opet ne bi bile tolike oscilacije. Sutra vadim ponovo u ovom zadnjem (otrkrila da imam gdje u mistu izvadit privatno da ne moram 100km do st i još toliki nazad).
Krvarenje ko krvarenje nije prisutno, jedino utrogestan kad "ispadne" nije čist. Ne osjećam neke bolove. Grudi su idalje napete i bolne. Da mi je prispavat do ujutro haha

Afrodita meni je dr u ST koji mi je skidao polip, znači ne MPO, čim je vidio nalaz AMH od 6.8 rekao da će me uputiti kolegama na reproduktivnu jer to nije obećavajuće. Tako da ne znam šta tebe tramakavaju sa inseminacijama, pogotovo kad je donacija u pitanju  :neznam: 

Šta se kompatibilnosti sa donorom tiče... Ako su se oplodile jajne stanice jel to dovoljan pokazatelj? Il gledamo i to što se nije održala trudnoća? Jer kod mene se svaki put dogodila oplodnja, al dalje od 5.tjedana ne ide (sad sam 4+4 po zadnjoj m).  :neznam:

----------


## Eszter1

Cure, krvarim

----------


## Eszter1

Odrezana mi je poruka...ugl danas ko grom iz vedra neba krenulo krvarenje

----------


## Afrodita06

Evo MPO dr mi je danas ispunila zahtjev za ivf. Još da uspijem dočekati Bistru sa papirima i onda mi preostaje samo HZZO. 
I moj soc.ginekolog kaže da je taj AMH dosta nizak i da mi vrijeme curi. Mene je HZZO vratio s ivf na inseminaciju. Vidjeti ćemo ovaj put. Očekujem najgore nadam se najboljem.

Eszter jesi bila kod dr, na hitnoj? Možda je nekakav hematom u pitanju pa otud krvarenje. Nadam se da će to sve dobro završiti.

Što se tiče te kompatibilnost znam da imaju parovi koji nisu baš kompatibilni i teško im je prirodnim putem dobiti dijete pa idu na ivf. E sad nisam čula da i u ivf možeš biti nekompatibilan, o tome stvarno ne znam ništa.

----------


## Kaja1976

Eszter, jel puno krvi? Ja sam isto bila krvarila u prošloj trudnoći ali na hitnoj je srce kucalo i trudnoća se nastavila još nekoliko tjedana , no ipak se nije održala ali kada nije bilo otkucaja srca više uopće nisam krvarila niti sam imala ikakve bolove...morala sam na kiretažu, al isve je ok prošlo.

----------


## Eszter1

Kaja1976, sad trenutno se smirilo, skoro pa skroz, nisam bila na hitnoj, javila sam se dr. L. rekao je nastaviti s terapijom i uzv prema planu. 
Malo me šokiralo i uspaničila sam se jakoooo..jel do danas je sve bilo super.
Krvarenje je bilo jako s nešto ugrušaka ali kratko, nadam se da više neće...popila sam magnezij jel me bolio trbuh..ugl trudim se bit pozitivna tako u ranoj trudnoći ne možeš baš puno utjecati na ishod...nadam se da je bilo nešto bez veze i da više neće krvarit

----------


## Dot99

> Evo MPO dr mi je danas ispunila zahtjev za ivf. Još da uspijem dočekati Bistru sa papirima i onda mi preostaje samo HZZO. 
> I moj soc.ginekolog kaže da je taj AMH dosta nizak i da mi vrijeme curi. Mene je HZZO vratio s ivf na inseminaciju. Vidjeti ćemo ovaj put. Očekujem najgore nadam se najboljem.
> 
> Eszter jesi bila kod dr, na hitnoj? Možda je nekakav hematom u pitanju pa otud krvarenje. Nadam se da će to sve dobro završiti.
> 
> Što se tiče te kompatibilnost znam da imaju parovi koji nisu baš kompatibilni i teško im je prirodnim putem dobiti dijete pa idu na ivf. E sad nisam čula da i u ivf možeš biti nekompatibilan, o tome stvarno ne znam ništa.


 Afrodita ja sutra idem u Petrovu, da vidim jel mi što fali,i dal mi može ispuniti zahtjev. Bistru još nisam kontaktirala,ovih dana ću, koliko se čeka da ona pošalje predračun na HZZO? 
Prvi puta idem, na doniranu js.

Eszter samo hrabro i pozitivno, ne mora odmah značiti nešto loše

----------


## LaraLana

> Kaja1976, sad trenutno se smirilo, skoro pa skroz, nisam bila na hitnoj, javila sam se dr. L. rekao je nastaviti s terapijom i uzv prema planu. 
> Malo me šokiralo i uspaničila sam se jakoooo..jel do danas je sve bilo super.
> Krvarenje je bilo jako s nešto ugrušaka ali kratko, nadam se da više neće...popila sam magnezij jel me bolio trbuh..ugl trudim se bit pozitivna tako u ranoj trudnoći ne možeš baš puno utjecati na ishod...nadam se da je bilo nešto bez veze i da više neće krvarit


Eszter nadam se da će sve biti u redu, zna se tako iz nepoznatih razloga dogoditi krvarenje u ranoj trudnoći i samo stane. Kad ideš na uzv? Pa sad bi se već dalo sve lijepo vidjeti.

----------


## LaraLana

> Hvala vam cure 
> 
> Da, LaraLana, ova zadnja beta je u drugom labu al opet ne bi bile tolike oscilacije. Sutra vadim ponovo u ovom zadnjem (otrkrila da imam gdje u mistu izvadit privatno da ne moram 100km do st i još toliki nazad).
> Krvarenje ko krvarenje nije prisutno, jedino utrogestan kad "ispadne" nije čist. Ne osjećam neke bolove. Grudi su idalje napete i bolne. Da mi je prispavat do ujutro haha
> 
> Afrodita meni je dr u ST koji mi je skidao polip, znači ne MPO, čim je vidio nalaz AMH od 6.8 rekao da će me uputiti kolegama na reproduktivnu jer to nije obećavajuće. Tako da ne znam šta tebe tramakavaju sa inseminacijama, pogotovo kad je donacija u pitanju 
> 
> Šta se kompatibilnosti sa donorom tiče... Ako su se oplodile jajne stanice jel to dovoljan pokazatelj? Il gledamo i to što se nije održala trudnoća? Jer kod mene se svaki put dogodila oplodnja, al dalje od 5.tjedana ne ide (sad sam 4+4 po zadnjoj m).


Čekamo te sutra s vijestima.

Što se kompatibilnosti tiče to mi je palo na pamet, niti ja ne znam o tome što se donora tiče.
Samo npr.znam tu s foruma od *LF2* forumašice pa ako čita nek nam se javi, da su oni kao par u puno postupaka dobili savršene blastice i nije dolazilo do trudnoće, odlaze u Tursku gdje otkrivaju na dobivenim embrijima na nekom kromosomu nešto ali sad ti ne znam objasniti točno što..
Bilo bi dobro da se žena javi i objasni.
Platili su to dosta novaca, ne znam točno koliko su embrija dobili tad u turskoj. 

Nakon toga odlaze u Sistinu gdje im je dr. L rekao da je vjerojatno problem u js. Išli su na donaciju i uspjeli...čini mi se odmah prvi pokušaj.

Eto i ajde ti sad znaj...mogli su u nedogled vrtit postupke sa super blastocistama.

----------


## sushi

Eszter to ti može biti krvarenje od hematoma koje je jako često u ranoj trudnoći... pogotovo ako je ispao ugrušak. Ja sam imala obilno krvarenje u 6tt, s ogromnim ugrušcima - u panici sam išla na hitnu i već mislila da je sve gotovo, a radilo se o dva velika hematoma koji su se kasnije resorbirali... Rekli su mi da svježe krvarenje koje nije popraćeno bolovima u principu nije zabrinjavajuće, tek ako su prisutni bolovi kao za vrijeme menge nije dobro. Koliko ti je prošlo dana od oplodnje?

Dalma, javi... Za betu je bitno da se prati u istom labu, to je istina...

Dot99, za ispunjavanje formulara za HZZO u Petrovoj bi trebala imati dva dokumenta iz Sistine - izjavu klinike da te prihvaćaju kao pacijenta i predračun. To ti njihova Bistra pošalje, samo kažeš da ti trebaju papiri za HZZO. Bitno ti je to, jer HZZO provjerava jesu li identične stavke na predračunu i u zahtjevu za inozemno liječenje koje ti potpisuju u Petrovoj. Mene su tu zeznuli s greškom u Petrovoj, pa sam sve morala ponavljati, otišlo nekoliko tjedana na taj ispravak...

----------


## Dot99

> Eszter to ti može biti krvarenje od hematoma koje je jako često u ranoj trudnoći... pogotovo ako je ispao ugrušak. Ja sam imala obilno krvarenje u 6tt, s ogromnim ugrušcima - u panici sam išla na hitnu i već mislila da je sve gotovo, a radilo se o dva velika hematoma koji su se kasnije resorbirali... Rekli su mi da svježe krvarenje koje nije popraćeno bolovima u principu nije zabrinjavajuće, tek ako su prisutni bolovi kao za vrijeme menge nije dobro. Koliko ti je prošlo dana od oplodnje?
> 
> Dalma, javi... Za betu je bitno da se prati u istom labu, to je istina...
> 
> Dot99, za ispunjavanje formulara za HZZO u Petrovoj bi trebala imati dva dokumenta iz Sistine - izjavu klinike da te prihvaćaju kao pacijenta i predračun. To ti njihova Bistra pošalje, samo kažeš da ti trebaju papiri za HZZO. Bitno ti je to, jer HZZO provjerava jesu li identične stavke na predračunu i u zahtjevu za inozemno liječenje koje ti potpisuju u Petrovoj. Mene su tu zeznuli s greškom u Petrovoj, pa sam sve morala ponavljati, otišlo nekoliko tjedana na taj ispravak...


Kužim da... kako izgleda ta izjava,možda je i imam...kako sam smotana..na mailu mi je neki dokumenat,al na makedonskom .

----------


## Dot99

> Eszter to ti može biti krvarenje od hematoma koje je jako često u ranoj trudnoći... pogotovo ako je ispao ugrušak. Ja sam imala obilno krvarenje u 6tt, s ogromnim ugrušcima - u panici sam išla na hitnu i već mislila da je sve gotovo, a radilo se o dva velika hematoma koji su se kasnije resorbirali... Rekli su mi da svježe krvarenje koje nije popraćeno bolovima u principu nije zabrinjavajuće, tek ako su prisutni bolovi kao za vrijeme menge nije dobro. Koliko ti je prošlo dana od oplodnje?
> 
> Dalma, javi... Za betu je bitno da se prati u istom labu, to je istina...
> 
> Dot99, za ispunjavanje formulara za HZZO u Petrovoj bi trebala imati dva dokumenta iz Sistine - izjavu klinike da te prihvaćaju kao pacijenta i predračun. To ti njihova Bistra pošalje, samo kažeš da ti trebaju papiri za HZZO. Bitno ti je to, jer HZZO provjerava jesu li identične stavke na predračunu i u zahtjevu za inozemno liječenje koje ti potpisuju u Petrovoj. Mene su tu zeznuli s greškom u Petrovoj, pa sam sve morala ponavljati, otišlo nekoliko tjedana na taj ispravak...


I reci mi ,dali si išla na prvi pregled kada si dobila pozitivan odgovor od hzzo ili?

----------


## Afrodita06

Recimo meni moja dr ispuni zahtjev a papire od Bistre dobijem naknadno. Ja njene papire čekam 3-4 tjedan. Doduše meni u tom zahtjevu samo stoji uputa na ivf bez detalja s predračuna. 

Sushi nisam znala da išta uspoređuju. Dobro da kažeš sad i o tome trebam povesti računa.

----------


## LiaLia

Drage ženice, evo od mene malo dobrih vijesti.. U 20. smo tjednu trudnoće i, do sada, je sve dobro. Pratim vas i želim svima sreću  :grouphug:

----------


## sushi

Uspoređuju u HZZO kad obrađuju zahtjev, da...i šalju na ispravak ako se nešto ne poklapa. Npr. meni su u Petrovoj zaboravili (ili nisu znali) napisati da će se raditi o postupku IVF+PICSI+ET, napisali su samo IVF+ET...a na predračun je i PICSI (u MK uvijek rade PICSI)...i to su mi vraćali na ponovno ispunjavanje zahtjeva, pa čekaš nove konzultacije, itd... U biti je najbolje ispunjavati sve zajedno s MPO liječnikom i imati predračun kraj sebe na stolu.

Dot, termin za konzultacije možeš dogovoriti tek nakon što dobiješ rješenje od HZZO-a, a klinika primi mail s potvrdom (pretpostavljam i uplatu). Onda te zovu  :Smile:

----------


## DalmaIB

Moja beta jutros 280 i nešto sitno. To je duplanje u 50h što je ok. 
Jučer cili dan samo utrogeatan što ispadne nije bio čist. Jutros kad sam ustala malo čiste krvi, više nema. 
Malo sam luda.
Poslala sam mail dr.L pa čekam.
Ne znam triban li mirovat il šta.
Išla sam na posa al ništa fizički naporno. Uff

Eszter nadam se da će sve biti ok. Kao što kažu cure, možda je neki hematom. Nadam se da je i kod mene i kot tebenešto tog tipa i nema opasnosti.

----------


## LaraLana

> Moja beta jutros 280 i nešto sitno. To je duplanje u 50h što je ok. 
> Jučer cili dan samo utrogeatan što ispadne nije bio čist. Jutros kad sam ustala malo čiste krvi, više nema. 
> Malo sam luda.
> Poslala sam mail dr.L pa čekam.
> Ne znam triban li mirovat il šta.
> Išla sam na posa al ništa fizički naporno. Uff
> 
> Eszter nadam se da će sve biti ok. Kao što kažu cure, možda je neki hematom. Nadam se da je i kod mene i kot tebenešto tog tipa i nema opasnosti.


Ovo je igra živaca samo takva.
Ako nemaš krvarenja i ništa te ne boli mislim da nemaš razloga za mirovanje ono strogo ležanje mislim.

Ona beta od 150 koji je to dan od transfera i koji ti je danas dan?

Ova beta od 105 je na 14 dan bila a ova od 150 je na 17 dan i u drugom labu jel tako?

----------


## DalmaIB

Ne 150 je bila 18.dan. Znači trebala je biti bar oko 300. Nije mi jasno da mogu biti baš tolike oscilacije u labu. A vidit ćemo. Evo me u školi. Stalno škicam na mob nije li dr.L odgovorio. 
Maloprije isto svjetlo smeđi blagi iscjedak. Ne mogu reć da me boli. Samo pritisak kao tik pred menstruaciju,

A vidit ćemo. Ko zna, možda na dobro izađe. Po trenutnoj beti mislim da najranije u utorak mogu na UZV da bi se nešto vidilo. Tada bi mogla bit preko 1000.

Sidi i čekaj "facepalm" šta drugo

----------


## LaraLana

> Ne 150 je bila 18.dan. Znači trebala je biti bar oko 300. Nije mi jasno da mogu biti baš tolike oscilacije u labu. A vidit ćemo. Evo me u školi. Stalno škicam na mob nije li dr.L odgovorio. 
> Maloprije isto svjetlo smeđi blagi iscjedak. Ne mogu reć da me boli. Samo pritisak kao tik pred menstruaciju,
> 
> A vidit ćemo. Ko zna, možda na dobro izađe. Po trenutnoj beti mislim da najranije u utorak mogu na UZV da bi se nešto vidilo. Tada bi mogla bit preko 1000.
> 
> Sidi i čekaj "facepalm" šta drugo


A ovo sad gdje si išla vaditi betu jel to isto privatni labos ili je preko uputnice? Razmišljam si da možda odeš i sutra betu izvaditi ili u subotu ako rade. Mislim trebala bi se otkotrljati i skočiti ako misli biti ok.

Baš me zanima što će dr. L napisati.

----------


## LaraLana

> Curke bok, danas sam bila na prvom uzv...dr. kaže da je danas 5+2 (transfer je bio 6.5. dva trodnevna) i na uzv se vidi GV 0.67x0.60 u maternici, ne vidi ŽV i EO...pitala sam jel to normalno, rekla je da je i da je rano...a ja sad paničarim ko luda jel je prije pregleda pitala kad je bio transfer i komentirala da ćemo danas sve vidjet...
> Dalma jesi radila betu danas?


Ti si danas onda 6+1 tt. Ja bi otišla na uzv ako ne danas onda sutra svakako da budeš na čisto i da znaš što se događa.

----------


## LaraLana

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/54020-j...ransfera/page3

Pogledajte betu od Inesz!

----------


## LaraLana

Istina da kod Inesz zbog hematoma nije mogla pravilno rasti beta!
Odnosno nije se u krvotoku mogla očitati dovoljno dobro ako sam dobro skužila. Hematom je to spriječio.

----------


## Eszter1

Dalma nadam se da će sve biti dobro...kod mene je krvarenje stalo, jučer nakon tog naglog izljeva se odmah smirilo, još je kroz dan bio trag na papiru, danas ništa. Uzv imam sutra ujutro...jučer sam razmišljala otići na hitnu ali ipak nisam...ionak koristim utrogestan, i sve ostalo..a i bilo me užasno strah da ne kažu da je gotovo...mislim i dalje me je strah ali nadam se...

----------


## DalmaIB

Prve dvije sam preko uputnice, KBC Split, sad zadnje  dvi privatno. Ponovit ću ja opet u sub betu.
Dr.L je rekao da je to sad dobro. Da odmaram  i za 5-6 dana UZV obavim.

Odma na početku stresovi. Uff.

Da, znam da ima svakakvih beta, al ne možeš bit miran ako nisu pravilne.

----------


## Vrci

Cure ja sam krvarila od 2 dana poslije bete do 15tt. Nisu otkrili zašto, nikakav se hematom nije vidio.
Svaki dan, bilo malo, bilo par izljeva radi koji sam bila na hitnoj i otpisala sve. Kako krenulo tako i stalo.

Meni bilo lakše ful mirovati, da se poslije ne ubijam s time da li sam mogla nešto poduzeti. Ali dr rekla da po njoj to nema veze. Tipa na dan sam otišla po dijete u vrtić i šetnja po dvorištu, pa ležanje. Ali krvi sam se nagledala i previše

----------


## Munkica

Ja sam isto krvarila u obje trudnoce. U prvoj veliki izljev u 10. tt nakon kojeg sam mislia da je sve gotovo, ali sve je bilo ok. U toj trudnoci mi se beta duplala slicno kao i Dalmi.
U drugoj trudnoci sam krvarila od transfera do 10 tt, ali pomalo. Dr. je isto kao Vrci rekla da nema veze mirujem ili ne pa nisam. Na kraju kad god sam mirovala sam krvarila, a kad sam vjezbala nisam  :Smile: 
Nisam imala hematome..

Sretno, cure!

----------


## DalmaIB

Vrci, Munkica hvala šta ste se javile.
Lakše je kad se pročita da su se slične stvari odvile u najboljem mogućem smjeru.  :Heart: 

Ja čak ne mogu reć da krvarim. Na dnevnom bude svijetlo smeđi iscjedak, možda čak više zagasito narančast...ajme mene s bojama  :facepalm:  sorry :ne znam:
To me ne bi toliko ni zabrinjavalo da nije bilo one nesritne 3.bete. Al nju ću pripisat promjeni laba i ohladit.
Neman bolove. Doma ugl ležim. Do posla prošetam laganini 7 min, sidnem za učiteljski stol i ne mrdam. Oni dolaze meni.
Ne vidin nikakve promjene ležala il ne. Al isto se mičem što je manje moguće. U biti najviše ujutro bude tog na dnevnom.

Strpljen, spašen kako kažu.

I sad vidin da sam u potpisu od živaca i krivu tu treću betu napisala. Nije 150 nego 158.9  :facepalm:

----------


## Eszter1

Bila sam danas na uzv...imamo ❤️ i odgovara 6+1 tj po veličini...krvi nema, hematom se ne vidi ..što je krvarilo ne zna se ..cure moje toliko me bilo strah dok sam čekala da ne znam kak sam uspjela ne onesvjestit se

----------


## DalmaIB

Eszter  :Heart:

----------


## Afrodita06

Eszter i DalmaIB ❤️❤️

Sve će to cure biti uredu

----------


## Alisa81

Cure bravo, želim vam da sve bude u redu do kraja!!!

----------


## Eszter1

Jel se Vama događalo da vaš doktor u RH predlaže smanjivanje ili promjenu terapije a dr. L. vam napiše u mailu nemojte smanjivat terapiju? Koga slušati?

----------


## Eszter1

Konkretno danas na pregledu mi je dr. rekla i napisala da bi smanjili estrofem (od prije transfera sam na 3x4mg i ona bi smanjila na 3x2mg), nalaz sam poslala mailom i dobila odgovor ne smanjivati do 8 tj. I sad koga slušati?

----------


## sushi

> Jel se Vama događalo da vaš doktor u RH predlaže smanjivanje ili promjenu terapije a dr. L. vam napiše u mailu nemojte smanjivat terapiju? Koga slušati?


Da, imala sam ja tu situaciju. U 6tt sam imala krvarenja zbog hematoma, završila na hitnoj i dobila sporootpuštajuću progesteronsku injekciju proluton depot (uz svu terapiju nakon postupka). MPO liječnik u Hr koji mi je pratio čitavu trudnoću mi je htio davati samo depot i maknuti prolutex. Lazarevski je inzistirao da zadržim prolutex. Na kraju sam uzimala neko vrijeme oboje paralelno. Nisam htjela zanemariti mišljenje Lazarevskog i tako sam dogovorila sa svima.

----------


## DalmaIB

Eszter ja bi isto slušala dr.L  :neznam: 

Kod mene jutrošnja beta 589,35.
Vratili smo se na duplanje i nešto kusura. Aj sad ću malo lakše disat do UZV.  :Cekam:

----------


## Eszter1

Dalma super za betu

----------


## LaraLana

Eszter čestitam  :Heart: 


Dalma da sve na kraju bude u redu, držim fige  :fige: 
Odi ti u utorak na uzv mislim da bi bilo najbolje.
Koliko si sad točno tjedana?

----------


## DalmaIB

Sad sam točno 5 tjedana po zadnjoj M.
Dakle utorak će biti 5+3.
Idemo dan po dan uz nadu da će se sve na kraju odviti na dobro. :Cekam:

----------


## biba-

> Sad sam točno 5 tjedana po zadnjoj M.
> Dakle utorak će biti 5+3.
> Idemo dan po dan uz nadu da će se sve na kraju odviti na dobro.


❤

----------


## sara79

> Eszter ja bi isto slušala dr.L 
> 
> Kod mene jutrošnja beta 589,35.
> Vratili smo se na duplanje i nešto kusura. Aj sad ću malo lakše disat do UZV.


Dalma ja bi izvadila još jednu betu u pon. Znam da si sad na iglama, no sad je najbitnije da se pravilno dupla. Zna se desiti da beta malo sporije raste, ali u nekom trenutku ubrza. To je ono što je LaraLana spominjala da se jednom mora odkotrljati. 
Mislim, bogla bi biti veća obzirom na dane nakon punkcije, no najbitnije je da pravilno raste. 
Slažem se u utorak može uzv čisto da se vidi dal je na dobrom mjestu i dal je pravilnog oblika.
Držim fige  :fige: 

P.S. bilo je čudesnih beta u koje nitko nije vjerovao, a opet se završilo kako treba...

----------


## LF2

> Čekamo te sutra s vijestima.
> 
> Što se kompatibilnosti tiče to mi je palo na pamet, niti ja ne znam o tome što se donora tiče.
> Samo npr.znam tu s foruma od *LF2* forumašice pa ako čita nek nam se javi, da su oni kao par u puno postupaka dobili savršene blastice i nije dolazilo do trudnoće, odlaze u Tursku gdje otkrivaju na dobivenim embrijima na nekom kromosomu nešto ali sad ti ne znam objasniti točno što..
> Bilo bi dobro da se žena javi i objasni.
> Platili su to dosta novaca, ne znam točno koliko su embrija dobili tad u turskoj. 
> 
> Nakon toga odlaze u Sistinu gdje im je dr. L rekao da je vjerojatno problem u js. Išli su na donaciju i uspjeli...čini mi se odmah prvi pokušaj.
> 
> Eto i ajde ti sad znaj...mogli su u nedogled vrtit postupke sa super blastocistama.


Čitam vas i dalje....
Mi smo uvijek dobivali dobre stanice, čak i blastociste u Petrovoj. Ne toliko puno ko u Turskoj ali su bile ok.
U Turskoj prvi puta 4, drugi puta 6 blastocista od 8-9 j.s. Obzirom da je mene kopkalo zašto ne mogu zadržati trudnoću (5 biokemijskih i jedna vanmaternična) radili smo na tih 10 blastocista PGT i sve su imale kromosomske anomalije.
Nakon toga donacija j.s u MK uspjela od prve.
Istina, samo bi se vratili u krug i radili transfere godinama koji bi bili neuspješni.

----------


## LaraLana

LF2 hvala ti da si se javila  :Smile: 
Nadam se da ste svi skupa dobro  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Rikku

Samo da javim i da je Koka jučer rodila svoju curicu :Smile: 

Da podsjetim, 42 godine, 4 IVF-a u Makedoniji, uspio samo jedan FET i eto ga, curica stigla, potpuno uredna trudnoća.

Čestitam svima koji su uspjeli u Makedoniji, drago mi je da će biti još bebica i držim fige da vam svima uspije <3

Dug je to put, želim svima snagu na njemu i nadam se da će svi koji to žele uspjeti postati roditelji.

Pozdrav od mene i moga malca!

----------


## LaraLana

Dalma kako si? Jel ima što novoga?

----------


## LaraLana

*Rikku*  :Heart:

----------


## Iva83

Veliki pozz cure,pratim vas stalno,svu srecu zelim curama koje su uspjele,a i drugima koji su u postupcima..
Zelim vam reci da moji decki rodjeni prije tjedan dana

----------


## Alisa81

Ajme koliko beba ❤️❤️❤️❤️ čestitke!!!

----------


## Afrodita06

Čestitke svima curama na bebicama! ❤️❤️
Brzo vrijeme prolazi i nekako pomislim na trenutak pa zar već...

----------


## branca_i

Cure, cestitke na bebicama!  :Heart:  :Heart: 

DalmalB, ne javljaš se....kako je prosao uzv?

----------


## LaraLana

> Veliki pozz cure,pratim vas stalno,svu srecu zelim curama koje su uspjele,a i drugima koji su u postupcima..
> Zelim vam reci da moji decki rodjeni prije tjedan dana


Iva draga čestitam  :Heart: 
Uživajte mazite se i pazite  :Smile:

----------


## LaraLana

> Cure, cestitke na bebicama! 
> 
> DalmalB, ne javljaš se....kako je prosao uzv?


Branca kako si ti?

----------


## branca_i

> Branca kako si ti?


Laralana, dobro sam... uzivam u ovim veselim postovima s bebicama, a istovremeno ne mogu vjerovati kako vrijeme brzo leti....

----------


## Eszter1

Cure, mene je jutro probudilo krvarenje...puno obilnije nego prošli put..otišla sam na hitnu, čekam, ali nemam se čemu nadati ..mislim da je to to

----------


## Afrodita06

Eszter nemoj tako.
Nadam se da je to još neko neobjašnjivo krvarenje i da će sve završiti dobro.
Drži se

----------


## Dejica

Draga jesi bila,kako je prošlo?

----------


## Dejica

IggyPop jesi bila kako je prošlo

----------


## DalmaIB

Eszter nadam se da je opet bila neka lažna uzbuna.  :fige: 

Ja se nisan javljala jer me sve skupa umaralo, a ništa konkretna nisam znala. Na uzv u utorak dr.nije vidio ništa, endometrij zadebljan al nema gestacijske, jajovod, jajnici uredni koliko vidi.
Ono smećkarenje se nastavilo u obliku utrogestana koji nije čist, dakle ništa strašno. Posla me vadit betu u ST, ne u ovaj privatni i da ponovim uzv u četvrtak ako beta bude preko 1000. Srida beta 1373. Danas išla u ST na uzv i opet u maternici ne vidi ništa i zadrži se na livom jajniku i jajovodu poprilično...ono već i sama vidin i pretpostavljam šta će mi reć. Sumnja na vanmaterničnu u livom jajovodu (vidi se formacija koja bi mogla bit gestacijska i žumančana) i predlaže prekid terapije i da se sutra javim u bolnicu zbog hospitalizacije.
Rekla je i kao "u teoriji moguće je čak i sa betom od 1300 da još ne vidim u maternici, ali uz izgled jajovoda i trudnoću od 5+5  i tako malom betom i nepravilnog rasta velika sumnja je na vanmater."

----------


## Afrodita06

DalmaIB drži se
Jako mi je žao što je situacija takva. 
Nadam se da će sve skupa završiti sa najboljim ishodom.

----------


## LaraLana

Cure mislim na vas  :Heart:

----------


## sushi

Dalma  :Heart:  javi što se događa dalje...nadam se da ipak nije vanmaterična... Baš mi je bilo teško pročitati sada tvoju zadnju objavu, mogu samo misliti kako je tebi ovih dana

----------


## Eszter1

Dalma ❤️ i ja se nadam da nije vanmaterična..
Nakon užasnog izljeva s ogromnim ugrušcima, doslovno mi je trebao ručnik koliko je krvi bilo..javljam se sa sretnim vijestima...beba je tu, srce kuca, cerviks zatvoren...ja još uvijek ne mogu vjerovati da je beba to uspjela preživjeti, nakon toga jučer i danas sam prespavala...užasno me brine zašto krvarim...na pregledu nema hematoma i oni ne vide ništa što bi moglo biti uzrok...nadam se da se više neće ponavljati ali strah je tu...

----------


## DalmaIB

Eszter super za mrvicu, tvrdoglave su te mrvice.
Moja je u jajovodu pa se ne da...beta danas 1700. Vadili mi na hitnom ginekološkom. Primili me u bolnicu, sutra ću valjda znat kakav je plan.
Ja se nadam da ću ih uspit odgovoriti od metatroksata (kako li se već zove) za koji dr.L kaže da je konzervativni pristup i nije izričito rekao al dalo se isčitati da je on za laparaskopiju. Nakon tog metatr....bi tribala pauzirati pola godine štaa je meni s mojim amh predugo, a iza laparaskopije dr L kaže da možemo za dva miseca. Al neće za dva miseca doć materijal, nek prođe i tri opet je duplo manje od 6. Stvarno se stvarno nadam da će poslušat i uvažit moju specifičnj situaciju jer po svemo sam dobila dojam da oni uporno guraju tu terapiju sa metotroksatom. Mene ništa ne boli, nemam nikakvih tegoba, možda uspijem preživjeti viken bez ikakve intervencije s njihove strane  :neznam: 
Hvala svima ma podršci  :Heart:

----------


## LaraLana

Dalma jako mi je žao kroz sve što prolaziš. Iz tvojih postova vidim da si ti jedna vrlo vedra i pozitivna osoba pa sam tako i uvjerena da ćeš ti iz ovog negativnog izvući samo ono pozitivno i nastaviti dalje.
Želim ti da se ovo što prije završi i da ideš doma, a kasnije ćeš onda u savjete liječnika vidjeti kad možeš nastaviti.
Draga moja ponestalo mi je jednostavno više riječi....drž se i javi nam se kad budeš mogla.....puno pusa ti šaljemo  :Heart:

----------


## DalmaIB

Joj cure, baš me iznenađujete kako iz mojih postova isčitavate vedrinu i pozitivu. U pravilu da jesam takva. I jako tvrdoglava i poprilično neustrašiva. Što nekad baš i nisu pozitivne osobine, al za ovakve stvari da.
Danas su mi ponovili betu (nešto se neznatno povećala) i pregledao me MPO dr i dogovorili smo par dana promatranje hoće li se riješiti samo od sebe, ako ne laparaskopija. Posluša je moje razloge zašto sam protim metotraksata i više ga kao opciju nije ni spominjao.
Do daljnjeg sam tu, a onda iza tog u nove pobjede. Ja računam na jesen biti trudna  :Wink:

----------


## Rikku

Joj Dalma, baš mi je žao:/ I sama znam kako je ostvariti trudnoću pa onda na kraju morati na neki zahvat. A prošla sam i laparoskopiju. Drži se!!! No drago mi je da gledaš pozitivno jer uspjela si ostati trudna, što znači da maternica dobro radi. Sad ovo treba samo predurati nekako, oporaviti se i krenuti dalje. Ja sam morala šest mjeseci čekati do novog postupka i eto, isplatilo se. A nadam se da ćeš ti što prije u postupak i… po svoju bebicu  :Smile: 

Treba samo ovo nekako pregrmiti i krenuti novim koracima po ono što najviše želiš. Znam da je teško.

----------


## Eszter1

Cure evo mene opet s krvarenjem...danas opet buđenje u krvi, nema ugrušaka, manje nego prošle srijede ali nije baš ugodno...brine me što se to ponavlja svakih sedam dana i što je uzrok i dalje nepoznat, uzimam sve od terapije ali ne prestaje pa si mislim možda imam manjak progesterona (od progesterona uzimam prolutex i 3x1 duphaston umjesto utrogestana)..u međuvremenu sam dobila nalaz na kojem mi je TSH 3,39 pa si mislim ili imam hematom koji ne vide ili možda taj tsh ima veze s krvarenjem...nadam se da će se krvarenje smirit i da neću morat na hitnu, sutra imam kontrolu pa ćemo vidjet...

----------


## sushi

> Cure evo mene opet s krvarenjem...danas opet buđenje u krvi, nema ugrušaka, manje nego prošle srijede ali nije baš ugodno...brine me što se to ponavlja svakih sedam dana i što je uzrok i dalje nepoznat, uzimam sve od terapije ali ne prestaje pa si mislim možda imam manjak progesterona (od progesterona uzimam prolutex i 3x1 duphaston umjesto utrogestana)..u međuvremenu sam dobila nalaz na kojem mi je TSH 3,39 pa si mislim ili imam hematom koji ne vide ili možda taj tsh ima veze s krvarenjem...nadam se da će se krvarenje smirit i da neću morat na hitnu, sutra imam kontrolu pa ćemo vidjet...


U kojem si gradu, gdje si bila na hitnoj? Duphaston se u principu više ne daje, utrogestan je bolja opcija jer je pravi progesteron... Ja sam dobivala još i depo injekcije (Primolut), ali su mi rekli da ako će biti pobačaj, da ga ništa neće zaustaviti...

----------


## DalmaIB

Joj Eszter nadam se da će se ta krvarenja prestati ponavljati. Mogu mislit kakav ti je stres svaki put. Čekam da se javiš sa dobrim vjestima.

Ja upravo došla doma. U utorak bila laparaskopija, sve prošlo super, anesteziju podnila kao da je nije ni bilo. Bolova poslije minimalno, nisan ništa za bolove uzimala, nije bilo potribe.
Sad par dana još malo odmarat i ne ništa teško fizički, al mi je rekao da mogu u pon.u školu i na put krajem mjeseca.
Hvala vam svima na potpori.  :Heart: 
Ovo je sad iza mene, bar fizički, i idemo dalje. Moram se čut sa B da vidim kakva je procedura za naručiti novi materijal. Mogu li išta bez dolaska. I na jesen u nove pobjede.

P.S. On me zvao kad mu je dr.L rekao za vanmaterničnu  :Heart:  Tko još ima takav odnos sa pacjentima. Ponavljam po stoti put da je čovik nestvaran.

----------


## Bilbo-mali

Pozdrav borilice,
skicnem vas tu i tamo i drago mi je viditi da ste uporne. Samo sam zadnje uspila procitati. Dalma, zao mi je, ali tvoj optimizam mi je drago vidit. Nema predaje! 

Meni je ostalo nesto suplemenata pa bih ih poklonila ako smijem. Ima li netko mjesto na forumu gdje se to oglasava? Ugl.mi je ostalo aktivne folne..

----------


## DalmaIB

> Pozdrav borilice,
> skicnem vas tu i tamo i drago mi je viditi da ste uporne. Samo sam zadnje uspila procitati. Dalma, zao mi je, ali tvoj optimizam mi je drago vidit. Nema predaje! 
> 
> Meni je ostalo nesto suplemenata pa bih ih poklonila ako smijem. Ima li netko mjesto na forumu gdje se to oglasava? Ugl.mi je ostalo aktivne folne..


Nema predaje nego šta. Sve sam isprobala i sa svakim postupkom sam korak naprid gako da sad nema šta bit nego uredna trudnoća  :Wink: 

Iskreno teško mi je upratiti tko je u kojoj fazi. Divim se LaraLani kako ona to sve pamti. Tako da ne znam Bilbo jesi li ti uspjela.

Imaš oglasnu ploču za ljekove. Pokušala sam ti zalijepiti link al očito nešto krivo radim  :neznam:  al evo ja se odmah javljam za aktivnu folnu  :Smile: 
Možeš mi se javit privatnom porukom

----------


## sushi

Dalma  :Heart:  šaljem ti veliki zagrljaj

----------


## Afrodita06

DalmaIB drago mi je da si dobro. Još draže te vidjeti ovako pozitivnu.

Nastavljamo borbu zajedno.❤️

----------


## Bilbo-mali

Jednom mi je jedan dr.rekao da moram znati stati. 
Cini se da se uplasio da nikad necu stati. Rekla sam mu da je rijetko tko uspio iz prvog keksa. A meni je tek treci. I da je peti, ja znam da ja idem dalje. Ovo je stvar pokusaja i gotovo.. E, a onda je rekao da mu obecam da cu prestat do 43-ce godine. E, ni to mu nisam obecala. Rekoh mu Dok god ima u meni materijala, a u srcu zelje, ja necu odustati ❤
Evo nas sad se mazimo ❤❤

Samo hrabo Dalma i cure. Nije uvijek lak put, ali naprijed nas tjeraju snovi, nemojte prestati sanjati. 

Dalma, saljem aktivnu! 
❤

----------


## DalmaIB

Cure hvala vam svima odreda  :Heart:

----------


## Bilbo-mali

*Eszrer1* ja sam narucivala s njihovih stranica. Dodje DHLom za 2-3 dana. Mislim da sam narucivala po 2 kutije pa bi dostava bila besplatna. 
https://impryl.com/product/impryl/

----------


## LF2

Dalma, drž se. Imala sam vanmaterničnu, isto nemam lijevi jajovod.
Istina Bilbo, oduvijek govorim da je najteže od svega odustati. Išla sam glavom kroz nekoliko zidova i uspjelo je. S druge strane divim se curama koje su shvatile da ne mogu i da odustaju. Ja to nisam mogla.
Ester, ja sam krvarila sa 6+1 i na UZV čula srce prvi puta, dok sam mislila da je sve gotovo. Nisu znali od čega je krvarenje, hematom nisu vidjeli.
LaraLana, super smo, još uvijek se ulovom da je gledam i ne vjerujem...ko da sanjam. Ona je sve što sam sanjala svih ovih godina. I više od toga.

----------


## LaraLana

Lf2 ❤

----------


## ariel36

Drage moje,koliko ste čekale od uplate HZZO-A do poziva iz Makedonije? Bistra mi je samo rekla da očekujem Bobanov poziv,prošlo je 20 dana,već me malo živci drmaju,ili da se ja javim njemu?

----------


## DalmaIB

> Drage moje,koliko ste čekale od uplate HZZO-A do poziva iz Makedonije? Bistra mi je samo rekla da očekujem Bobanov poziv,prošlo je 20 dana,već me malo živci drmaju,ili da se ja javim njemu?


Pozdrav.
Ja nisam preko HZZO-a pa ne znam točno kako sve ide. Ne znam jel čekaš da ti javi za donorski materijal ili niste još uopće bili na dogovoru, biranju donora/donorke, sređivanju papirologije. Ako niste uopće bili dolje ja bih se javila Bobanu. Meni je rekao da moram do 12.7.srediti papirologiju ako želim u ovu turu narudžbe proć. Također je rekao da on ne radi od 1.-6.7. ako sam dobro upamtila. Ja sam mu poslala poruku na wapp kad bih ga mogla zvati da se dogovorimo pa je on mene odmah sutradan zvao i odmah smo se dogovorili da dođem 8.7.
Ako je u pitanju čekanje materijala onda mjesec i po dva...možda se nekad potrefi kraće.

----------


## Afrodita06

Ariel, mi idemo preko HZZO-A. Koliko sam ja shvatila HZZO plaća nakon što se sve odradi. Ja sam dobila rješenje doslovno u ponedjeljak, poslala ga mailom Bistri i Bobanu i pitala i što sada. Zvao me nakon sad vremena i pitao možemo li u srijedu ili četvrtak doći, mi izabrali čet, došli tamo i riješili papire i donora za 1 dan. Onda poslije smo čekali oko mjesec dana da stigne materijal. Javio se Boban da je stiglo i da se javim dr. L da se dogovorimo kad krećemo obzirom na mengu. 
Uz rješenje je meni uvijek bilo i jamčevno pismo da će HZZO platiti po računu odnosno predračunu koji mi je Sistina dala. I to je sve. Nisam nikad čekala da netko nešto uplati.

DalmaIB kada bi ti onda bio slijedeći postupak?
Ako smijem pitati da li mijenjaš donora ili ostaje isti?

----------


## DalmaIB

Afrodita ne znam ti ništa reć. Nisam ga preko telefona pitala može li ostati isti donor (ima li ga na zalihama). 
Za sljedeći postupak mi je dr L rekao za dva mjeseca od laparaskopije da mogu...al dok dođe materijal...računam ne prije 9.mjeseca. A možda i bolje da prođe više od 2 mjeseca, nek se organizam oporavi u potpunosti iako sam se ja skroz ok osjećala već sutradan od laparaskopije (jedino je kihanje bilo malo problematično), a sad sam već super.

----------


## ariel36

Dobila sam i riješenje i jamčevini pismo,i potvrdu na mail da je postupak plačen. Nisu me valjda zaboravili..... Javit ću se sutra ponovo Bistri i Bobanu������

----------


## LaraLana

> Afrodita ne znam ti ništa reć. Nisam ga preko telefona pitala može li ostati isti donor (ima li ga na zalihama). 
> Za sljedeći postupak mi je dr L rekao za dva mjeseca od laparaskopije da mogu...al dok dođe materijal...računam ne prije 9.mjeseca. A možda i bolje da prođe više od 2 mjeseca, nek se organizam oporavi u potpunosti iako sam se ja skroz ok osjećala već sutradan od laparaskopije (jedino je kihanje bilo malo problematično), a sad sam već super.


DalmalB javi ovdje svakako te detalje oko nove narudžbe jer su vrlo bitne. Dal može isti donor i dal se mora opet proći sva procedura s bilježnikom i psihologom, i da...dal se mora čekati odobrenje od ministarstva. 
Sve se to je prošlo i iskreno ne vidim smisla da bi se opet trebalo prolaziti.
Isto tako bi jako olakšalo pacijentima da ako su već bili u postupku da ne moraju dolaziti već da ima i ta opcija da se uplati na račun klinike. Ovako se dodatno stvara trošak i uzimanje slobodnih dana, go što već nije bitno al trebali bi imati i tu opciju obzirom se smatraju takvom klinikom, doktorima, uspješnim itd. Uvelike bi se olakšalo svima.
Pa svi se znaju logirati i pregledati donore...donorice ionako Boban sam odabere. Skype konzultacije također nemaju što bi trebali uvesti pogotovo kako je covid zavladao...to je moje osobno mišljenje. 

P.S. sretno cure svima i javljajte se  :Heart:

----------


## Dot99

Dalma i Eszter,  šaljem veliki zagrljaj, ne gubite nadu, i samo jako naprijed. Dogoditi će se kad kad treba, velika stvar da reagirate na sve i ostanete trudne, sad se mora sve samo posložiti. Ne zamjerite znate što mislim reći. <3

Ja već bila živčana , nikako da mi Bistra pošalje potvrdu i predračun, već 3 tjedna. Kad evo danas maila. Prvi mi put i imam strah da nešto krivo napravim, dakle sad s time u Petrovu, dr. ispuni zahtjev i prijedlog za liječenje u inozemstvu, onaj obrazac, i jel treba još šta?? Samo moram ganjati dr. da mi to popuni.
Da li ja nosim/šaljem zahtjev u hzzo? Koliko se čeka riješenje? Više od 3-4 tj? Ima li kontakt, pravnica koja to rješava u hzzo, neko je već napisao kontakt, ako može tko napisati??

Cure, nevjerovatna ste mi snaga i baš ste mi dale vjetar u leđa, jer me strah i procedure i ishoda, valjda je tak prvi puta. Nadam se da na ranu jesen budem dogovorila oplodnju?
Tko još planira na jesen?
pusa svima  :Kiss:

----------


## Afrodita06

Dot99 vidim i ti imaš iskustva s Bistrom i čekanjem.
Ja sam predračun dobila jučer i to u 4 popodne. 
Kao što sam već prije rekla meni MPO dr ispuni zahtjev i prije nego dobijem predračun. Sada sam opet tražila IVF pa ćemo vidjeti. Netko od cura je napisao da zahtjev mora biti popunjen točno kao i ponuda.
Prvi put sam čekala oko mjesec dana jer HZZO šalje zahtjev na komisiju i kad ti ta komisija odobri poslije toga ide brzo. Recimo moj prvi zahtjev je sa tom komisijom trajao mjesec dana a slijedeći doslovno u 2 tjedna sam dobila rješenje.

Sa tim prvim rješenjem mi se javila i pravnica pa sam ju odmah pitala da li sad nju zovem ako što treba, rekla mi je da da. E sad neznam koliko njih ima tamo i da li možeš biti dodijeljena nekom drugom. 

Ako odneseš zahtjev tamo negdje sam pročitala da uštediš 2, 3 dana i to je to

----------


## Afrodita06

I da, nadala sam se da ovo s Bistrom neće toliko trajati i da će mi HZZO odobriti ivf a ne inseminaciju pa da ću ići u postupak već krajem 7 mjeseca ali očito to neće biti tako. Koliko znam u 8.mj obično dr.L ide na GO a i Boban pa će to ipak vjerojatno biti u 9.mj

----------


## Dejica

Afrodita molim te jel ti se mogu nekako javiti privatno

----------


## Afrodita06

> Afrodita molim te jel ti se mogu nekako javiti privatno


Poslala sam ti privatnu poruku

----------


## domaćica

Pozdrav svima,

samo sam htjela pitati da li je netko od Vas tko je nedavno predavao papire na HZZO trebao napraviti psihološko testiranje i da li je to sad neka nova procedura? 
Ako netko zna nešto o tome, molila bih da mi napiše.
Hvala

----------


## Afrodita06

> Pozdrav svima,
> 
> samo sam htjela pitati da li je netko od Vas tko je nedavno predavao papire na HZZO trebao napraviti psihološko testiranje i da li je to sad neka nova procedura? 
> Ako netko zna nešto o tome, molila bih da mi napiše.
> Hvala


Ja sam predavala u 1. mj/22, i u 4.mj/22
Nisu me to tražili. Sad sam predala jedan zahtjev prije tjedan dana i još me nisu zvali da nešto ne štima.
Jesu li tebe to tražili?

----------


## domaćica

> Ja sam predavala u 1. mj/22, i u 4.mj/22
> Nisu me to tražili. Sad sam predala jedan zahtjev prije tjedan dana i još me nisu zvali da nešto ne štima.
> Jesu li tebe to tražili?


Da, suprug je prošli tjedan osobno nosio zahtjev te su mu vratili sve papire jer nedostaje potvrda o obavljenom psihološkom testiranju. Ja sam isto osala u šoku. Preko HZZO-a termin kod psihologa moram čekati više od mjesec dana, privatno se plaća 650,00kn ali skroz mi je to čudno jer nitko dosad ovdje nije ništa slično napisao, pa mislim da nije neka zabuna  :Smile: 
Poslala sam i njima još mail da još jednom pitam ali nisam dobila odgovor.

----------


## domaćica

> Ja sam predavala u 1. mj/22, i u 4.mj/22
> Nisu me to tražili. Sad sam predala jedan zahtjev prije tjedan dana i još me nisu zvali da nešto ne štima.
> Jesu li tebe to tražili?


Da, suprug je prošli tjedan osobno nosio zahtjev te su mu vratili sve papire jer nedostaje potvrda o obavljenom psihološkom testiranju. Ja sam isto ostala u šoku. Preko HZZO-a termin kod psihologa moram čekati više od mjesec dana, privatno se plaća 650,00kn ali skroz mi je to čudno jer nitko dosad ovdje nije ništa slično napisao, pa mislim da nije neka zabuna  :Smile: 
Poslala sam i njima još mail da još jednom pitam ali nisam dobila odgovor.

----------


## Afrodita06

Probaj nazvati pravnici koja je zadužena bila za tvoje zahtjeve od prije pa nju pitati. 
Ja sam poslala zahtjev prije tjedan dana preporučeno pa vjerujem da bi me zvali već da ne valja.
Jel u ovom postupku imate novog donora ili već imate materijal u Sistini?

----------


## domaćica

> Probaj nazvati pravnici koja je zadužena bila za tvoje zahtjeve od prije pa nju pitati. 
> Ja sam poslala zahtjev prije tjedan dana preporučeno pa vjerujem da bi me zvali već da ne valja.
> Jel u ovom postupku imate novog donora ili već imate materijal u Sistini?


Da, to je pametno da nazovem..
Nemamo više materijala, idemo skroz ispočetka. U prošlom postupku dobili smo 6 embrija, bili na 3 transfera, nažalost neuspješna.
Sad opet moramo sve ispočetka. U međuvremenu sam morala obaviti operaciju, ali sada smo spremni za nove pobjede.

----------


## Afrodita06

> Da, to je pametno da nazovem..
> Nemamo više materijala, idemo skroz ispočetka. U prošlom postupku dobili smo 6 embrija, bili na 3 transfera, nažalost neuspješna.
> Sad opet moramo sve ispočetka. U međuvremenu sam morala obaviti operaciju, ali sada smo spremni za nove pobjede.



Ajd samo javi ako nešto saznaš

----------


## domaćica

> Ajd samo javi ako nešto saznaš


Hoću, naravno. Nema problema.

----------


## Dot99

Domaćica dal ides na donaciju js? Koje si sve papire predala? Ja sam fazi skupljanja,prvi puta budem predala zahtjev. Psiholosko testiranje mi nije nitko spominjao.

----------


## domaćica

> Domaćica dal ides na donaciju js? Koje si sve papire predala? Ja sam fazi skupljanja,prvi puta budem predala zahtjev. Psiholosko testiranje mi nije nitko spominjao.


Da, idem na donaciju js. Prvi put kad sam išla uz zahtjev sam predala sve, baš sve , povijest bolesti i sve nalaze koje sam imala, baš sve što sam imala.
Sad sam to svela na minimum, priložila sam otpusno pismo iz bolnice, PHD nalaz i još nekoliko papira. I rekli su da je sve ok, osim te potvrde o provedenom psihološkom testiranju. Ali ne znam, više se papiri ne predaju u Margaretsku, nego Gundulićevu tako da je moguće da su uveli neke promjene. Čim saznam neku informaciju točnu, napisati ću ovdje kako bi svi znali.

----------


## domaćica

Evo sad sam razgovarala sa HZZO, treba potvrda o psihološkom savjetovanju o učincima MPO doniranim jajnim stanicama. Na pitanje da li je to nešto novo, odnosno zašto to do sad nismo trebali, rekla je da je tako propisano zakonom o MPO i da to moramo obaviti.
Eto, sad znamo svi.

----------


## Afrodita06

Možda i ja sada pitam previše ali da li znaš da li se to odnosi na bilo kakvu donaciju ili samo na donaciju jajnih stanica.

Pa meni će poslije njih svih trebati psihijatar sigurno jer ovo više nije normalno

----------


## domaćica

> Možda i ja sada pitam previše ali da li znaš da li se to odnosi na bilo kakvu donaciju ili samo na donaciju jajnih stanica.
> 
> Pa meni će poslije njih svih trebati psihijatar sigurno jer ovo više nije normalno


Ne znam, meni je isto sve to potpuno besmisleno. Možda bi mi imalo smisla kod prvog odlaska ali sada... Uostalom, što jedan psiholog zna o tome?? Mislim da svi mi ovdje znamo više o donaciji nego bilo tko od njih. A i prije prvog odlaska, liječnik koji nas je uputio dao nam je sve informacije o postupku i sami smo proučavali, čitali, pitali...

----------


## Afrodita06

Ja sam zvala HZZO čisto da provjerim da li je sve stiglo pa su mi rekli da su mi poslali zaključak još u petak. Tako da očito da mi nešto fali. Tražila sam da mi pošalju na mail jer poštom traje tjedan dana. Rekli su da hoće, tijekom dana pa vidjeti ćemo.

Baš to što kažeš Domaćice, prvi puta još ima smisla ali sada nikako. Što da sam ostala trudna u ova dva prijašnja puta, nikom ništa od savjetovanja.

----------


## Afrodita06

Update
Dobila sam Zaključak da nismo priložili potvrdu o provedenom psihološkom savjetovanju.

----------


## mala85

Ja poslala poštom sve u Margaretsku i sad procitam da pise neka druga adresa... i sta sad? Ja nisam iz Zg.

----------


## sushi

Prilog o dokazu da je provedeno psihološko savjetovanje HZZO traži od nedavno. Zasad se može obaviti na mjestu po vašem odabiru - nije određena ustanova gdje bi se trebalo raditi ni forma. U potvrdi da je provedeno treba biti naveden članak Zakona o MPO u kojem se definira da je ovo savjetovanje obavezno za postupke s doniranim gametama... Od 2012. kad je donesen zakon definirano je ovo savjetovanje, ali se do sad nije provodilo...

----------


## Afrodita06

> Ja poslala poštom sve u Margaretsku i sad procitam da pise neka druga adresa... i sta sad? Ja nisam iz Zg.


I ja sam slala u Margaretsku prošli utorak, stiglo bez problema. Tamo da mislim da ni ovo što si ti poslala neće biti problem.

----------


## Afrodita06

> Prilog o dokazu da je provedeno psihološko savjetovanje HZZO traži od nedavno. Zasad se može obaviti na mjestu po vašem odabiru - nije određena ustanova gdje bi se trebalo raditi ni forma. U potvrdi da je provedeno treba biti naveden članak Zakona o MPO u kojem se definira da je ovo savjetovanje obavezno za postupke s doniranim gametama... Od 2012. kad je donesen zakon definirano je ovo savjetovanje, ali se do sad nije provodilo...


Dobro da kažeš pošto psiholog u mom KBC nezna uopće kako da provede to savjetovanje. Ne zna da li to može biti jedan dolazak ili moramo dolaziti više puta. Pa ako je netko imao kakvih iskustava u skorije vrijeme oko toga svaka pomoć dobro dođe.

----------


## mala85

Afrodita06 ja poslala još prije 3 tjedna a ti kažes prošli tjedan i već dobila zaključak a ja još uvijek ništa... nemam rijeci..

----------


## Afrodita06

Možda ti ne moraš dostaviti to psihološko savjetovanje.
Najbolje ti je nazvati ih. Stvarno su sve tete u HZZO ljubazne. Ali shvatila sam da ako ja ne budem zvala i raspitivala se i svima bila dosadna onda će to trajati tri puta duže. Informacije dobivam na kapaljku, često na prvu ni oni koje pitam nisu sigurni u odgovor.
Zakon je napravljen tako da te u isto vrijeme obvezuje da djetetu kažeš da je iz mpo postupka i tko su mu roditelji a država ti financira 100% iznosa mpo postupka sa donorom u zemlji u kojoj je donor zakonski anoniman. Kako je to logično. I još zbog svega toga ja moram na psihološko savjetovanje na mi to netko još objašnjava.

Dugo sam bila postrani i samo čitala što su drugi pisali, pokušavala saznati što više informacija. Onda sam shvatila koliko mi je ustvari teško i koliko teško dođem do ispravne informacije, do objašnjenja. Sve što saznam u zadnje vrijeme napišem ovdje jer se nadam da je puno više onih koji samo čitaju nego onih što aktivno sudjeluju i da će ono što ja saznam nekome nekada dobro doći. A možda se samo i ponavljam i ovo svi već znaju.
Sorry na romanu  :Smile:

----------


## mala85

Zvali smo i mi, također moramo na to psihiloško testiranje iako mi to nema smisla jer to obavljamo i u Makedoniji.

----------


## tinkilinkixyz

Joj curke, nije lako.

Predpostavljam da im je to metoda, kako bi svi morali nadopunjavati zahtev, pa se oduži, neki i dignu ruke od svega i odusvojim troškom. Tako mi se čini, možda nisam u pravu.

----------


## sushi

> Zakon je napravljen tako da te u isto vrijeme obvezuje da djetetu kažeš da je iz mpo postupka i tko su mu roditelji a država ti financira 100% iznosa mpo postupka sa donorom u zemlji u kojoj je donor zakonski anoniman. Kako je to logično. I još zbog svega toga ja moram na psihološko savjetovanje na mi to netko još objašnjava


Po hrvatskim zakonima, roditelj je osoba koja rodi, odnosno priznaje dijete. Donori nisu roditelji.

Djetetu je bitno reći da je iz postupka s donacijom zbog puno razloga bitnih za psihičko i emotivno stanje djeteta. U svakom slučaju, roditelji koji ne kažu djetetu riskiraju puno (i previše) jer je danas vrlo lako doći do takve spoznaje preko komercijalnih DNA testiranja koja su sve pristupačnija i sve jeftinija, radi ih puno ljudi iz znatiželje. Dijete će samo saznati kad-tad, a pitanje je koji se roditelj želi naći u toj nezahvalnoj poziciji u kojoj povjerenje i obiteljski odnosi mogu biti narušeni za čitav život (uz to što se napravi nepopravljiva šteta djetetovoj spoznaji vlastitog identiteta). 
Imate na YouTubeu puno snimki djece koja su sama saznala, često u odrasloj dobi. Kad to pogledate, sami odlučite biste li takav užas htjeli napraviti vlastitom djetetu.

Zato smatram da su savjetovanja OK, kad bi bila usmjerena na davanje ovakvih informacija budućim roditeljima.

----------


## Afrodita06

Ne mislim ja da ta savjetovanja nisu dobra ali isto tako mislim da ako u Zakonu napišeš da donor ne može biti anoniman onda ne možeš nekome financirati anonimnog donora u drugoj državi. Meni osobno to nema logike.
Što je sa roditeljima/djecom rođenom u zadnjih 10 godina od kada je Zakon a savjetovanja se nisu provodila, to je poražavajuća činjenica da se savjetovanja nisu provodila. 

Ja samo govorim situacija iz svog života. Evo recimo psiholog u KBC Osijek ne znam kako provesti to savjetovanje. Iz HZZO-A sam danas dobila info da to ne mora biti potvrda nego može biti i nalaz psihologa ili psihijatra. Na nalazu treba pisati samo da je bilo psihološko savjetovanje, ne treba se pozivati na članke Zakona o donorima.

A psihijatar mi je doslovno rekao nek odlučim što da on napiše i napisati će. I što da ja sada radim. Osjećam se ko budala. Očito samo ja imam ovakve probleme.

----------


## mala85

Afrodita06 imaš privatnu poruku

----------


## domaćica

Pozdrav curke, evo samo da javim da me troje privatnih psihologa odbilo uz objašnjenje da nisu educirani za takva savjetovanja  :Sad: 
Danas suprug ide opet na HZZO da proba dobiti neku "šprancu" te potvrde. Ako je netko u ZG obavio to savjetovanje neka javi kod koga pa ću i ja tamo  :Smile:

----------


## mala85

Dobila sam mail da su mi poruke u inboxu pune, ja ne znam kako obrisati te poruke stare, jel zna netko od vas kako se brišu?

----------


## Dot99

Djevojke moje, ja ću poluditi, malo je reći. Taman da skupim papire i predam, sad ovaj potvrda ,od strane psihologa. Već pet dana neznam kuda i od kuda da krenem sad, jer nema smisla slati zahtjev ako fali taj papir. Koliko ima smisla,toliko je i apsurd, jer i i MK prolazimo psihološko savjetovanje,te ga također i plaćamo, dakle duplo.

Domaćica ,od srca te molim,javi što danas kažu u HZZO u.

----------


## DalmaIB

> Dobila sam mail da su mi poruke u inboxu pune, ja ne znam kako obrisati te poruke stare, jel zna netko od vas kako se brišu?


Uđeš u poruke, označiš one koje želiš obrisati (imaš kraj svake poruke kvadratić skroz desno čini mi se) i dole skroz ispod svih poruka imaš "izabrane poruke" (tako nešto), klikneš na to i pojavit će ti se "obriši poruke".

----------


## mala85

Usla, poklikala ali nigdje nemam tu opciju 'izabrane poruke' sve sam živo isprobala i ne mogu ih obrisati.

----------


## domaćica

> Usla, poklikala ali nigdje nemam tu opciju 'izabrane poruke' sve sam živo isprobala i ne mogu ih obrisati.


Skroz ispod svih poruka ti piše, s desne strane, "izabrane poruke", na to klikneš i onda ti nudi opciju brisanja.

----------


## mala85

Evo riješeno, morala sam prvo ići na full size da bi mi se to pokazalo...

----------


## domaćica

> Djevojke moje, ja ću poluditi, malo je reći. Taman da skupim papire i predam, sad ovaj potvrda ,od strane psihologa. Već pet dana neznam kuda i od kuda da krenem sad, jer nema smisla slati zahtjev ako fali taj papir. Koliko ima smisla,toliko je i apsurd, jer i i MK prolazimo psihološko savjetovanje,te ga također i plaćamo, dakle duplo.
> 
> Domaćica ,od srca te molim,javi što danas kažu u HZZO u.


Dot99 nažalost nismo saznali ništa novo. Žena se čudila kako nam nitko to neće napisati a to je "rutinska" potvrda i može je napisati bilo koji psiholog. Uglavnom, moramo nabaviti tu potvrdu i to je to.. Nažalost.

----------


## sushi

Kopiram vam post jedne cure iz Facebook grupe Roda-neplodnost na temu psihološkog savjetovanja. Post je star cca mjesec dana, informacije su friške.
Ako već niste, uključite se i u Facebook grupu, uz ovaj forum.

Drage borilice,
Pošto HZZO ima novo pravilo za liječenje neplodnosti u inozemstvu, da se psiholosko savjetovanje mora tu završiti pa evo da Vam napišem gdje se u Zagrebu može to obaviti.
Ako ide preko uputnice treba se javiti doktprici opće prakse, ona izda uputnicu pa se moze ici na Rebro. Za ostale klinike ne znam.
Od privatnih pisala sam na ne znam koliko adresa. Dosta njih radi savjetovanje ali ne izdaje potvrdu da se zavrsilo. 
Jedino ko izdaje potvrdu su Psihoplanet. Jako brzo su mi se javili. Rekli su mi da to traje 1.5 sat, sve prodju s nama i onda daju tu potvrdu koju predajemo u HZZO.
Eto drage moje nadam se da ce ovo pomoci nekoj od Vas. Ako trebate kontakt broj slobodno mi se javite i ja cu Vam poslati broj da lakse stupite u kontakt s njima.

----------


## domaćica

Hvala Sushi!

----------


## mala85

Da li je nekome uspjela trudnoća sa pozitivnim HPV-e nalazom?

----------


## Lucius

pozdrav, znate možda dali uputnicu za psihološko savjetovanje treba zatražiti samo jedan od partnera kod svog liječnika ili ju oboje trebaju zatražiti svatko od svog liječnika?

----------


## domaćica

> Da li je nekome uspjela trudnoća sa pozitivnim HPV-e nalazom?


Moja prijateljica je imala CIN, dvije trudnoće prirodnim putem bez problema. Nakon svega odradila konizaciju i sad je sve ok. Nažalost za slučaj MPO ne znam.

----------


## ariel36

Još u travnju su mi tete sa HZZO-A rekle da nam treba psihološko savjetovanje,tako da sam zvala bolnicu u Dbk. Termin smo dobili kroz par dana. Sastanak je trajao 10 minuta,to je samo procjena liječnika da li smo stabilne osobe. Ista stvar je i u Makedoniji,nitko nas nije ništa puno ispitivao,ispuniš upitnik,malo šale,malo sarkazma,par pitanja,ništa komplicirano

----------


## mala85

Imam ja i Cin 1 ali ja pitam za HPV- on mi je pozitivan a lijeka protiv toga nema.

----------


## Dot99

Djevojke iz okolice Zg, i koje idu u Petrovu. Dva pitanja.
Jeste vi opet tražile kontrolu i termin samo da vam dr. ispuni zahtjev za liječenje u inozemstvu? Zovem danima,nitko mi se ne javlja.

Vezano za psiholosko savjetovanje, da li je u međuvremenu tko dobio termin, koliko se čeka, tri dana zovem psihoplanet,nitko se ne javlja također.

Evo stojim na mjestu već dva tjedna i nikako ništa obaviti, ne ide baš od ruke.

----------


## Dot99

Ariel Malo si me umirila, ajde da i mi tako prođemo, a ne razgovori i mrcvarenja više od sat vremena.

----------


## domaćica

> Djevojke iz okolice Zg, i koje idu u Petrovu. Dva pitanja.
> Jeste vi opet tražile kontrolu i termin samo da vam dr. ispuni zahtjev za liječenje u inozemstvu? Zovem danima,nitko mi se ne javlja.
> 
> Vezano za psiholosko savjetovanje, da li je u međuvremenu tko dobio termin, koliko se čeka, tri dana zovem psihoplanet,nitko se ne javlja također.
> 
> Evo stojim na mjestu već dva tjedna i nikako ništa obaviti, ne ide baš od ruke.


Ja sam jučer obavila u psihoplanetu. Ovaj tjedan više nemaju termina, a od ponedjeljka su na godišnjem. Vraćaju se iza 5.8.

----------


## mala85

I mi smo obavili psiholosko testiranje, 10 min i gotovo.

----------


## Dot99

> I mi smo obavili psiholosko testiranje, 10 min i gotovo.


Gdje se obavljali testiranje?

----------


## domaćica

> Imam ja i Cin 1 ali ja pitam za HPV- on mi je pozitivan a lijeka protiv toga nema.


CIN 1,2,3 jesu uzrokovani virusom HPV-a visokog rizika. U svakom slučaju ti je najbolje da se savjetuješ s liječnikom jer koliko znam da HPV smanjuje uspješnost IVF-a, barem se tako vjeruje.
Nadam se pozitivnom ishodu..

----------


## domaćica

> Gdje se obavljali testiranje?


Dot99 jesi li iz Zagreba?
Ne znam da li smijem ovdje napisati gdje se u Zagrebu može dobiti besplatna potvrda, ali ako si iz Zagreba javi mi se u inbox. To vrijedi i za sve kojima je informacija potrebna, jer kao što sam rekla ne znam smijem li to napisati javno  :Smile:

----------


## Inesz

Domaćice, slobodno napiši ovdje za besplatno psihološko savjetovanje prije postupka heterologne oplodnje.

Pitala bih te je li se pri savjetovanju dotiče tema kako i kada reći djeci o genetskom podrijetlu, da je roditeljima za trudnoću i rođenje njihova djeteta trebala pomoć kroz doniranu spolnu stanicu treće osobe?

----------


## Dot99

> Dot99 jesi li iz Zagreba?
> Ne znam da li smijem ovdje napisati gdje se u Zagrebu može dobiti besplatna potvrda, ali ako si iz Zagreba javi mi se u inbox. To vrijedi i za sve kojima je informacija potrebna, jer kao što sam rekla ne znam smijem li to napisati javno


Blizu sam Zg-a,hvala ti puno,ali već sam dogovorila i riješila termin za savjetovanje i potvrdu.

----------


## domaćica

> Domaćice, slobodno napiši ovdje za besplatno psihološko savjetovanje prije postupka heterologne oplodnje.
> 
> Pitala bih te je li se pri savjetovanju dotiče tema kako i kada reći djeci o genetskom podrijetlu, da je roditeljima za trudnoću i rođenje njihova djeteta trebala pomoć kroz doniranu spolnu stanicu treće osobe?


Inesz, AHA savjetovanje. Kod njih se može dobiti potvrda i napisali su mi da je besplatna. Nažalost, ja sam već obavila u Psihoplanetu ali sigurna sam da će mnoge cure trebati..
Naše savjetovanje je bilo onako, ugodan razgovor. Pitali su nas kako smo se odlučili na donaciju, kako se osjećamo vezano za to...kako se nosimo sa svime... 
Vezano za to, treba li i kada reći djetetu, nismo ulazili u to, rekli su da je to tema u slučaju uspješnosti postupka (da ne bi o tome unaprijed pričali)............

----------


## LaraLana

Dalmal kako je prošao dogovor za dalje?
Jel se mora sve proći ponovo i kako je u vezi naručivanje novog donora?
Daj nam malo informacija.

----------


## DalmaIB

> Dalmal kako je prošao dogovor za dalje?
> Jel se mora sve proći ponovo i kako je u vezi naručivanje novog donora?
> Daj nam malo informacija.


Hej.
Da, treba ponovo obaviti i psihologa i javnog bilježnika i nakon toga se vratit sa svim tim papirima u kliniku i slijedi odabir donora i plaćanje.
Meni je ostao isti donor jer ga je bilo na zalihama.
Jedino što nisam obavila je pregled kod dr.L.
Imala sam u planu pitat B može li se možda platiti materijal pa psihologa i j.bilježnika obavit naknadno, al sam u priči s njim skroz smetnula  :facepalm: 
Al mislim da ne može tako jer sve to oni šalju na odobrenje ministarstvu (kome li) da bi mogli naručiti materijal.

Ugl materijal stiže krajem 8.pa tad il u 9.idem u novi postupak.
Bila sam na kontroli prije koji dan i dr kaže da je sve uredu, ako budu brisevi i papa uredu da mogu na trudnoću  :fige:

----------


## Dot99

Djevojke dal se zahtjev za liječenje u inozemstvu predaje u Margaretskoj ili je došlo do kakvih promjena? Kome se javiti?
Hvalaa

----------


## domaćica

> Djevojke dal se zahtjev za liječenje u inozemstvu predaje u Margaretskoj ili je došlo do kakvih promjena? Kome se javiti?
> Hvalaa


Mi smo nosili osobno pa su nas iz Margaretske slali da predamo u Gundulićevu. Ako šalješ poštom u Margaretsku, oni će sami poslati u Gundulićevu tako da u svakom slučaju stiže na pravo mjesto, ne brini.

----------


## sushi

Evo i svježe informacije vezane uz obavezu psihološkog savjetovanja za rješenje HZZO, dobivene od jedne žene koja je trenutno u postupcima s donacijom:
Savjetovanje se preko uputnice može obaviti na Rebru. Potrebno je javiti se s izdanom uputnicom na mail centralnog naručivanja: predbilježbe.cmz@kbc-zagreb.hr nakon čega se dobiju kontakti više psihologa

----------


## Dot99

Evo info. Dakle sada šaljete /nosite zahtjev za liječenje u inozemstvu u Gundulićevu 24. Osobno sam odnijela u ponedjeljak, žene su bile divne i susretljive. Sad čekam riješenje.  :Smile:

----------


## sushi

> Evo info. Dakle sada šaljete /nosite zahtjev za liječenje u inozemstvu u Gundulićevu 24. Osobno sam odnijela u ponedjeljak, žene su bile divne i susretljive. Sad čekam riješenje.


Da, odlične su žene koje rade u direkciji  :Smile:  da je bar čitav sustav takav...

----------


## Lucius

Pozdrav, evo info za psihološko testiranje u Rijeci, i ja spremam papire za umjetnu oplodnju s doniranom js.
Kontaktirala sam  Zavod za kliničku, zdravstvenu i organizacijsku psihologiju,na broj 051 658 463, dobila glavnu sestru, nije mi odmah znala dati info, ali me nazvala nakon par dana kad je došla psihologinja u bolnicu. Potvrdila mi da se može kod njih obaviti testiranje odmah mi zakazala termin i rekla koju uputnicu da pitam doktoricu... uputnicu moramo imati oboje.

----------


## domaćica

Evo samo da javim da je meni stiglo rješenje od HZZO-a bez obzira na godišnji, zaista su brzi...Sad čekamo poziv iz Mk, no ako se ne varam oni su isto do 15.8. na godišnjem, zna li netko točno? Vidjela sam da je netko napisao da js dolaze u kolovozu, mislite li da bi mogli i mi upasti u tu narudžbu još?

----------


## Dot99

> Evo samo da javim da je meni stiglo rješenje od HZZO-a bez obzira na godišnji, zaista su brzi...Sad čekamo poziv iz Mk, no ako se ne varam oni su isto do 15.8. na godišnjem, zna li netko točno? Vidjela sam da je netko napisao da js dolaze u kolovozu, mislite li da bi mogli i mi upasti u tu narudžbu još?


Meni je također danas stiglo riješenje, vrlo iznenađena brzinom odrade.

Tako je, meni je prošli tj. Dr. Janevski odgovorio da je do 15.8 na godišnjem. Sad da li ćemo upasti na ovu narudžbu neznam,ja sam još prvi puta, pa trebamo ići dole na prvi pregled,dogovor i odabir donorice, pa neznam. Lp  :Smile:

----------


## domaćica

Mi isto idemo ispočetka... Nije nam ništa ostalo od prvog pokušaja.
Vidjet ćemo. Nadam se da će Boban to sve ugurati, ipak je on naj naj  :Smile: 
Jer tko zna kad ide slijedeća narudžba, vjerojatno za 6 mjeseci... tko to može čekati???  
Sad čekamo 16.8. i nadamo se pozivu.  :Smile:

----------


## Afrodita06

Mislim da je slijedeća narudžba oko Božića. Mislim za spermatozoide ali neznam što je s jajnim stranicama. Otprilike svaka 3 mjeseca bude, tako mi je jednom rekao Boban.

----------


## DalmaIB

Meni je rekao ako želim upast u ovu narudžbu da moram doći do 12.7. I da će materijal stići krajem osmog. To je također za spermatozoide, al ako kažete da i js stižu tada onda mislim da je za ovu turu i za njih ipak kasno. Ali ako ide svako tri mjeseca onda bi sljedeća bila prije Božića, u 11.mjesec  :neznam:

----------


## sushi

> Mislim da je slijedeća narudžba oko Božića. Mislim za spermatozoide ali neznam što je s jajnim stranicama. Otprilike svaka 3 mjeseca bude, tako mi je jednom rekao Boban.


Narudžbe idu češće u zadnje vrijeme, čeka se 1-2 mjeseca

----------


## Dot99

Djevojke,pitanje, s obzirom da idemo prvi puta, gdje preuzeti i kako popuniti putne naloge? Mi smo dobili pravo povrata javnim prijevozom, a isli bi auto?

----------


## domaćica

> Djevojke,pitanje, s obzirom da idemo prvi puta, gdje preuzeti i kako popuniti putne naloge? Mi smo dobili pravo povrata javnim prijevozom, a isli bi auto?


Ne treba ti nikakav putni nalog, svi koji idu dobivaju refundaciju putnih troškova u visini javnog prijevoza i to cijene povratne karte za autobus (npr. mi dobivamo relaciju Zagreb-Skopje-Zagreb). Nakon što se vratiš iz Mk šalješ na HZZO zahtjev za refundacijom troškova i tom zahtjevu priložiš dokaze da si bila tamo. Ja obično stavim račune od goriva i cestarine te račun za smještaj, a naravno i papire iz bolnice im moraš poslati i mislim da je rok 15 dana.

----------


## Dot99

Hvala svima na odgovorima i velikoj pomoći 
Ima koja da putuje iz Splita ili Dubrovnika za Skopje?
Pozz svima

----------


## DalmaIB

> Hvala svima na odgovorima i velikoj pomoći ������������
> Ima koja da putuje iz Splita ili Dubrovnika za Skopje?
> Pozz svima


Pozdrav.
Ja putujem iz Splita. Avionom. Uglavnom mi je plan puta ST-ZG-Skopje, jedino sam zadnji put morala preko Beča. Autom da idem sama mi se baš ne mili  :neznam:  
Jeste vi dogovorili termin za prvi odlazak? Znam da je netko bio napisao da su do 15.na godišnjem (il bar Boban)

----------


## Dot99

Danas me Boban zvao i dogovorila prvi pregled za idući tjedan  :Smile:

----------


## Bambina1

Pozdrav svima. Evo samo da se javim. Naš mali miš je došao na svijet 10.8.

----------


## LaraLana

> Pozdrav svima. Evo samo da se javim. Naš mali miš je došao na svijet 10.8.


Bambina draga čestitam od srca i uživajte  :Heart: 

P.S. konačno malo lijepih vijesti

----------


## Afrodita06

Bambina čestitamo od ❤️
Sad nastupa maženje i uživanje

----------


## Bambina1

Hvala

----------


## branca_i

Bambina1, cestitke od srca!!  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## domaćica

Evo obavijesti sa web stranice Sistine, pa ako netko ide a ne zna...


Dragi pacijenti,
Zbog novog vala zaraze koronavirusom i pogoršanja epidemiološke situacije u zemlji, obavještavamo vas da se od ponedjeljka, 18. srpnja 2022. godine uvode sljedeće mjere prijema u našu Bolnicu:

Za pacijente koji imaju uredan cijepni status – zadnja doza cjepiva ili preboljela infekcija u razdoblju ne duljem od 6 mjeseci (dokazano medicinskom dokumentacijom) – potreban je brzi antigenski test
Za sve ostale pacijente neophodan je PCR test ne stariji od 72 sata, napravljen kod nas ili u ovlaštenom laboratoriju
Obavezno je nošenje zaštitnih maski prilikom ulaska u bolnicu Acibadem Sistina.

Molimo vas da se pridržavate preporuka za zaštitu i prevenciju bolesti COVID-19. Naša briga za vaše zdravlje se nastavlja!

----------


## Afrodita06

Molim vas ako tko bude tamo uskoro da napiše kako je to bilo. Mi recimo smo oboje cijepljeni ali nam je 17.07. prošlo godinu dana od 2.cjepiva. 
Da li se antigenski test može obaviti tamo ili negdje drugdje mora biti pa samo donijeti potvrdu.

----------


## mala85

Bambina1 čestitam od srca.. 
Dit99 ja dobila rješenje od HZZO još 14.07. A nitko me još uvijek nije kontaktirao.

----------


## mala85

Dot99 kad si dogovorila prvi pregled?

----------


## Afrodita06

Pitanje, jel se vi ne javite u Acibadem kada dobijete rješenje? Ja njima odmah to skeniram i pošaljem na mail Bistri (iako HZZO direktno šalje mailom Bistri jamčevno pismo) i dr. L, i doslovno smo se odmah dogovorili što ćemo, kako i kada. I sad kako dolazi koja faza s dr komuniciram ako ima kakvo pitanje.

----------


## Dot99

Bambina od srca ti čestitam .
Mala je sam dogovorila odmah u ponedjeljak,sutra idemo na put i baš sam sva u grču... javim dojmove.. samo da napomem,muž i ja niti smo preboljeli covid,niti smo cijepljeni,i dr. Boban mi je rekao da ne trebamo pcr test *♀️
Afrodita ja sam sam se bila javila u pon odmah,kad se dr. vratio s go.

----------


## mala85

Bobanu si se javila ili kome? Jel B. ima neki novi broj? Ja poslala poruku na viber još uvijek nije isporučena.

----------


## Dot99

Bobanu sam se javila,da. Pa još uvijek je isti,ja šaljem na whats app. Možda je za vikend free pa te bude nazvao u pon.

----------


## domaćica

Mene isto nisu zvali, očito je da nas je puno..

----------


## mala85

Domacice posalji poruku Bobanu na viber ili app, ja mu poslala poruku u subotu pa mi je odgovorio da ce me danas zvati.

----------


## domaćica

> Domacice posalji poruku Bobanu na viber ili app, ja mu poslala poruku u subotu pa mi je odgovorio da ce me danas zvati.


Budem poslala, a ti javi ako te nazove  :Smile:

----------


## mala85

Zvao me, dogovorili smo se.

----------


## domaćica

> Zvao me, dogovorili smo se.


Kad ideš?

----------


## mala85

> Kad ideš?


Evo danas

----------


## domaćica

> Evo danas


*mala85 sretno*! Mene su isto zvali, idemo u ponedjeljak...
Bitno da se krenulo  :Smile: 
Piši kako je prošlo, ima li kakvih promjena na granici, gdje treba COVID potvrda ili PCR...

----------


## Lucius

Sretno svim ženicama koje idu gore ove dane na dogovore  :Klap: 
Bambina od srca čestitke za bebicu  :Zaljubljen: 
Mi smo početkom 8 mj. bili na psihološkom testiranju i tek jučer mi je stigao nalaz na kućnu adresu. Sad napokon imamo sve i možemo poslati dokumentaciju u hzz. I onda čekanje odgovora.  :Cekam:

----------


## mala85

> *mala85 sretno*! Mene su isto zvali, idemo u ponedjeljak...
> Bitno da se krenulo 
> Piši kako je prošlo, ima li kakvih promjena na granici, gdje treba COVID potvrda ili PCR...


Ovako: covid potvrdu nam nigdje nisu tražili jedino masku morate nositi u klinici. 
Meni Boban rekao da dr.L ide na godisnji sljedeci tjedan. 
I za j.s. je rekao da dolaze sredinom 10 mjeseca tako da znate svi.

----------


## Afrodita06

Meni je dr. L napisao da je na GO od 10.09. do 25.09. pa tako da sad riktamo da sve bude spremno poslije 25.09.

----------


## domaćica

Hvala cure na informacijama!

----------


## DalmaIB

Super da ne traže covid potvrdu, još nam samo triba da o tome mislimo.
Da, i meni je dr.L rekao da je do 25.9. na godišnjem, a B je zvao da je stigao materijal  :Smile:  tako da sam spremna, samo da se dr.L vrati sa godišnjeg i gibam   :Very Happy: 
Kad se sad zaredamo u 10.misec, možda uspijemo i koju kavicu popit  :Wink:

----------


## Afrodita06

DalmaIB vidim da ti se to popravio AMH. Baš mi je to drago vidjeti

----------


## DalmaIB

> DalmaIB vidim da ti se to popravio AMH. Baš mi je to drago vidjeti


Hvala ,al...
Ma nije se popravio, može se samo možda na kvalitetu jajnih stanica utjecati, al ne mogu stvorit nove. Dr.je rekao da je vjerojatno korona utjecala na prikaz rezultata. Niti mjesec nakon preboljenja mi je pokazalo 0.90 što je bio šok jer je godinu prije bio 6.8, pa sam ga ponovila jedno 2 ili 3 miseca nakon preboljenja i tada je bio 2.6. Računala sam to je to valjda. Ali očito je i tada još korona činila svoje i remetila rezultate. Godinu nakon korone kaže ovo. Mislim da je to sad stvarno to. Dr L kaže da to nije tako loše pa ćemo vidit kako ćemo sa stimulacijom, oćemo sad ić na jaču...  :neznam: 
Al da mi nije lakše sad sa ovom brojkom, je hehe

Inače šta se same korone tiče prošla sam lišo skroz..malo leđa i to je to...nakon 5 dana ko da je nikad ni imala nisam. Nakon 7 miseci antitjela ko u priči (tako da se na kraju nisan ni cijepila)
Moji dobili nedavno po drugi put, ja bila s njima 3 dana dok nismo pomislili da bi se mogli možda i testirat i nisan pokupila  :neznam:

----------


## Afrodita06

Ma računam i ja da je to sve prikaz korone kod tebe ali drago mi je da ti se tijelo oporavlja polako. Očito ti je možda trebalo malo više vremena da nadođeš. 
Nadam se da ti je ova stimulacija zadnja i da ćeš doći do cilja.
Reci jeste se već dogovorili koja će biti stimulacija?
Ja trebam u srijedu početi s Decapeptyl -om pa me sada hvata malo nervozan, neznam zašto. Čitala sam negdje da peče.

----------


## DalmaIB

Hvala ti puno  :Smile:  
Nismo još dogovorili stimulaciju.
Nemam iskustva sa Decapeptylom pa ti ne mogu uputit nikakvu utjehu. Al ništa je sve to ako nakon 9 miseci u naručju bide beba  :Wink:

----------


## pap

Bok cure, nova sam ovdje i trenutno sam u procesu traženja odobrenja od strane HZZO-a. Zanima me koliko se čeka na odgovor, i da li je bolje slati papire direktno na adresu u Zagrebu, ili da predam ovdje u Splitu, pa neka oni proslijede?
Hvalaaaa na pomoći ☺️☺️

----------


## Afrodita06

Pap ne znam za situaciju ako nosiš u HZZO u Splitu pa oni šalju za ZG. Ja sam direktno slala za ZG i ako je sve ok trebalo je cca 3 tjedna da dobijem Rješenje

----------


## pap

Hvalaaa, svakako ću slati direktno za Zagreb, mislim da mi je tako bolje

----------


## Spremna za bebu

Pozdrav svima! Imam 39 godina i sama sam s velikom željom da dobijem dijete. Do nedavno sam bula sigurna da sam našla muškarca koji bi htio obitelj samnom i sada više nemam snage za to, a imam financijsku mogućnosti i potporu obitelji da bebu podižem i sama. AMH mi je bio prije 4 mjeseca 1,16 što ginekolog kaže da je nisko normalno i da ne brinem još, ali ja sam u užasnom stresu. Ginekolog mi je predložio Pregnacare tablete, a čitajući postove počela sam koristiti prošli i Maca prah. Koliko sam vidjela, postupak oplodnje s doniranom spermom bi bio 8000Eura, ali nikako ne mogu pronaći gdje bih se trebala javiti u poliklinici u Makedoniji i što moram sve od nalaza napraviti da budem spremna. Ima li neki mail na koji mogu dobiti termin i upute?
Oprostite ako ponavljam nešto što ste već pisali i zahvaljujem unaprijed!

----------


## domaćica

Pozdrav, imam jedno pitanje za cure koje su u Petrovoj.
Kakva je tamo procedura kod uzimanja Decapeptyl injekcija? Kome se trebam javiti, da li daju na temelju maila dr. L ili traže još nešto dodatno?
Daju li unaprijed ili treba doći baš prvi dan ciklusa?
Hvala

----------


## Alisa81

Cure, imam pitanje vezano uz mirovanje, tj. bolovanje od transfera do bete - to mi dole u Mk doktor mora napisati na povijest bolesti, i onda mi  u Hr doktorica mora otvoriti bolovanje? Ili ne mora ako neće? Ne idem preko Hzzo-a pa ne znam što očekivati...

----------


## domaćica

> Pozdrav svima! Imam 39 godina i sama sam s velikom željom da dobijem dijete. Do nedavno sam bula sigurna da sam našla muškarca koji bi htio obitelj samnom i sada više nemam snage za to, a imam financijsku mogućnosti i potporu obitelji da bebu podižem i sama. AMH mi je bio prije 4 mjeseca 1,16 što ginekolog kaže da je nisko normalno i da ne brinem još, ali ja sam u užasnom stresu. Ginekolog mi je predložio Pregnacare tablete, a čitajući postove počela sam koristiti prošli i Maca prah. Koliko sam vidjela, postupak oplodnje s doniranom spermom bi bio 8000Eura, ali nikako ne mogu pronaći gdje bih se trebala javiti u poliklinici u Makedoniji i što moram sve od nalaza napraviti da budem spremna. Ima li neki mail na koji mogu dobiti termin i upute?
> Oprostite ako ponavljam nešto što ste već pisali i zahvaljujem unaprijed!


Javi se na mailove boban.janevski@acibademsistina.mk i slobodan.lazarevski@acibademsistina.mk

----------


## DalmaIB

> Pozdrav svima! Imam 39 godina i sama sam s velikom željom da dobijem dijete. Do nedavno sam bula sigurna da sam našla muškarca koji bi htio obitelj samnom i sada više nemam snage za to, a imam financijsku mogućnosti i potporu obitelji da bebu podižem i sama. AMH mi je bio prije 4 mjeseca 1,16 što ginekolog kaže da je nisko normalno i da ne brinem još, ali ja sam u užasnom stresu. Ginekolog mi je predložio Pregnacare tablete, a čitajući postove počela sam koristiti prošli i Maca prah. Koliko sam vidjela, postupak oplodnje s doniranom spermom bi bio 8000Eura, ali nikako ne mogu pronaći gdje bih se trebala javiti u poliklinici u Makedoniji i što moram sve od nalaza napraviti da budem spremna. Ima li neki mail na koji mogu dobiti termin i upute?
> Oprostite ako ponavljam nešto što ste već pisali i zahvaljujem unaprijed!


 Pozdrav.
Domaćica ti je već napisala mailove. Dr Lazarevski će ti reći koje bi eventualno nalaze trebala napraviti iako ja mislim da za prvi odlazak dole nije ništa nužno. Dr.će te dole pregledati i viditi stanje na licu mjesta. Boban je embriolog i on će ti dati termin i organizirati da svu papirologiju središ u jednom danu.

Htjela sam te pitati u kojim jedinicama ti je izražen AMH? Ako je ng/mL onda to nije strašno, moj je 0.60ng/mL (4.32pmol/L) i dr.Lazarevski je rekao da to nije tako loše.

----------


## DalmaIB

Alisa, ne znam ti odgovoriti na pitanje mora li ti il ne mora dr.otvorit bolovanje, al mislim da će bilo koji razumni doktor otvorit bolovanje. Iako oni u Makedoniji ne zahtjevaju mirovanje. Samo smanjit fizičke aktivnosti, ne dizat teško i sl. Ja osobno nisam bila na bolovanju nakon transfera. Vraćala sam se na posa dan dva iza. Osim jednom kada me pogodio vikend.
Bolovanje za odlazak u Makedoniju sam normalno otvarala kod svog ginekologa, samo bih rekla da idem na postupak potpomognute oplodnje.

----------


## Alisa81

Dalma, dala ti je bolovanje i za odlazak dole? Wow! Kako su neusuglašeni oko takvih stvari. A sad bih uzela bolovanje nakon transfera ker mijenjam politiku nakon 2 neuspjeha.

----------


## Dot99

Pozz cure,u problemu sam,pa ako netko bio u sličnoj situaciji.
Uglavnom dr. L. mi propisao cikloproginovu ili  femoston 20 mg.
Do cikloproginove nisam došla, zvala ljekarne Filipović u Zagorskoj ulici u Zg,nemaju.
Moja ginekologica mi stavi na recept Femoston,i dns podignem,kutija je 10 mg. Kaže u ljekarni da 20 mg ne postoji. Dal bi sada trebala piti duplu dozu,odnosno uzeti dvije kutije. Dal neko koristi Femoston i na koji način? Šta da napravim?

Da napomenem, u ljekarni mi žena rekla da su spomenuti ljekovi iste namjene,no sastavi nisu ipak isti. Što misliti!?
Hvala vam  :Smile:

----------


## Afrodita06

> Pozz cure,u problemu sam,pa ako netko bio u sličnoj situaciji.
> Uglavnom dr. L. mi propisao cikloproginovu ili  femoston 20 mg.
> Do cikloproginove nisam došla, zvala ljekarne Filipović u Zagorskoj ulici u Zg,nemaju.
> Moja ginekologica mi stavi na recept Femoston,i dns podignem,kutija je 10 mg. Kaže u ljekarni da 20 mg ne postoji. Dal bi sada trebala piti duplu dozu,odnosno uzeti dvije kutije. Dal neko koristi Femoston i na koji način? Šta da napravim?
> 
> Da napomenem, u ljekarni mi žena rekla da su spomenuti ljekovi iste namjene,no sastavi nisu ipak isti. Što misliti!?
> Hvala vam


Mislim da ti je najlakše poslati dr L mail i pitati ga da li može dupla doza ovog lijeka.

----------


## DalmaIB

Pretpostavljam da Dot pita nas jer dr L na godišnjem do kraja tjedna. Ako je on rekao 20mg...a valjda onda dupla doza al potpuno razumim nedoumicu, ja isto sve provjeravam 5 puta.
Da, bilo bi najzgodnije njega pitat pa da potvrdi, al znam da je nezgodno pisat mu ako znamo da je na godišnjem. I ja bi ga najrađe pitala za protokol jer trebam dobit krajem tjedna pa se opet suzdržavam.
Al možda bi ti Dot i mogla poslat mail. Tebi ne treba ništa provjeravat, kombinirat, slagat protokol...samo ti potvrdit da uzimaš duplu dozu il reć da ne. Ako već moraš krenuti moraš znat.

Alisa ja ni ne spominjem gdje idem na postupak, samo kažem da mi treba bolovanje zbog postupka. Pa da idem i za ZG defonitivno ne bi putovala gore dole nego bi taj tjedan bila u ZG. Možda i zato ne prave problem sa bolovanjem jer mi koji smo južnije baš nemamo izbora nego otputovat na postupak.

----------


## LaraLana

Cure vi koje se dvoumite da napišete mail u vezi bilo čega nemojte se dvoumiti. Oni znaju kakav posao rade i da dobijaju mailove na dnevnoj bazi, bio vikend ili godišnji. 
Prvo to je velika odgovornost nekome propisati lijek i još u kojoj dozi i isto tako složiti protokol koji košta puno novaca ako se ide o svom trošku.
Slobodno pišite. Boban npr kad ne radi isključi sve pa ipak u toku dana pogleda whats app i viber.....

----------


## LaraLana

DalmalB sretno u novom postupku i vidi s dr. L možda da te stavi u standardni protokol od 2 dc s gonalima (dozu nek odluči naravno) bez ikakvih klomifema i femare jer si to već imala.
Smiješ ga sve pitati slobodno u vezi toga.
Ja sam svoj drugi protokol tražila da bude drugačiji već prvi jer nije mi se dalo 6 gonala dnevno opet uzimati a i koštao je 2000 eura, pa je predložio tako meni nekakav smiješan protokol. Morala bi pogledati točno jer sam zaboravila pa da ne pišem na pamet...možda ima čak na temi protokoli ili onoj koliko js smo dobile.
Pogledam svakako.

Ostale cure naravno sretno svima i nadam se lijepim vijestima  :Smile:

----------


## LaraLana

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/80273-K...mrzlica/page10

Evo ga ovdje...od 5 dc sam tek krenula.
Pročitaj!

----------


## Afrodita06

Ja sam trenutno u stimulaciji i nemam opcija nego javljati mu se mailom i slati nalaze uzv. Znam da je na GO ali tako mi je sam namjestio stimulaciju. Odgovori svaki put bez problema. 
Ja na te lijekove gledam kao na nešto s čime se ne treba zezati. Tko pita ne skita. Najgore što ti se može dogoditi je da ti ne odgovori ali mislim da se to neće dogoditi.

----------


## DalmaIB

> http://forum.roda.hr/threads/80273-K...mrzlica/page10
> 
> Evo ga ovdje...od 5 dc sam tek krenula.
> Pročitaj!


Hvala ti LaraLana.
To je slično ko moji protokoli. Samo šta sam ja od 2.dc uzimala klomifen da potaknemo ovulaciju (pod pretpostavkom da je AMH 2,6 što se vodilo kao dosta nisko i nije davalo puno nade da će se dobit kvalitetne stanice). I s tim da smo zadnji postupak (kad je bila vanmaternična) prešli sa gonala na menopur. Sada kada znamo da je AMH dosta veći možda bude bez klomifena, a ostalo mi je nešto menopura tako ako i krenem od drugog dana imam za početak. Vidit ćemo. Javin mu se kad dobijem. Sad sam i mirnija i nisam pod tolikim pritiskom vremena kad znam da stanje nije toliko loše k'o što smo mislili kad sam tek počela sa svime.

Ma da Afrodita, ako su u sred stimulacije nema druge nego javljat se redovito. 
Ja isto smatram da će svakome odgovoriti na mail bez obzira što je na godišnjem.

----------


## Lucius

Cure molila bi vas za pomoć. Poslala sam svu dokumentaciju zavodu i oni su mi vratili formular  “zahtjev i prijedlog za upućivanje na liječenje u inozemstvo “  da je netočno ispunjen. 
Pišu da nije dobro ispunjen pod točkom 7. A to je očekivano trajanje liječenja u inozemstvu u danima.
Doktorica mi je zaokružila 10 dana, međutim oni su mi napisali da Stavim da će liječenje biti u dva dolaska, prvi dolazak pregled i konzultacije i drugi dolazak postupak IVF/Eat uz donaciju jajnih stanica, te da moram napisati koliko dana će trajati liječenje u prvom i u drugom dolasku. 
Poslala sam upit Bistri, čekam odgovor. Ali eto dok čekam njen odgovor da pitam i vas koje ste popunjavale taj formular šta ste i kako napisale pod tom stavkom?
Imam vremena za ispraviti 15 dana.

----------


## Afrodita06

> Cure molila bi vas za pomoć. Poslala sam svu dokumentaciju zavodu i oni su mi vratili formular  “zahtjev i prijedlog za upućivanje na liječenje u inozemstvo “  da je netočno ispunjen. 
> Pišu da nije dobro ispunjen pod točkom 7. A to je očekivano trajanje liječenja u inozemstvu u danima.
> Doktorica mi je zaokružila 10 dana, međutim oni su mi napisali da Stavim da će liječenje biti u dva dolaska, prvi dolazak pregled i konzultacije i drugi dolazak postupak IVF/Eat uz donaciju jajnih stanica, te da moram napisati koliko dana će trajati liječenje u prvom i u drugom dolasku. 
> Poslala sam upit Bistri, čekam odgovor. Ali eto dok čekam njen odgovor da pitam i vas koje ste popunjavale taj formular šta ste i kako napisale pod tom stavkom?
> Imam vremena za ispraviti 15 dana.


Meni su prvi puta vratili zbog istog razloga i doslovno sam otišla kod mpo dr u bolnicu i ona je rukom sa strane pisala doslovno dva odlaska: 1. Odlazak toliko dana, 2. Odlazak toliko dana. Problem je vjerojatno što je broj dana za oba odlaska zbrojen kod tebe a tako ne smije biti. Tako je barem bilo kod mene i tako su mi rekli iz HZZO-a

----------


## Lucius

Hvala puno na odgovoru ja se bojim da moja doktorica to ne znam. Mozda tocnije podatke dobijem od klinike. Nadam se da ce Bistra brzo odgovoriti.

----------


## mala85

Ista stvar i kod mene bila, dokt mi rukom morala napisati dva odlaska, prvi put na 1 dan i drugi odlazak na 7 dana. To neka ti napise

----------


## mala85

> Pozz cure,u problemu sam,pa ako netko bio u sličnoj situaciji.
> Uglavnom dr. L. mi propisao cikloproginovu ili  femoston 20 mg.
> Do cikloproginove nisam došla, zvala ljekarne Filipović u Zagorskoj ulici u Zg,nemaju.
> Moja ginekologica mi stavi na recept Femoston,i dns podignem,kutija je 10 mg. Kaže u ljekarni da 20 mg ne postoji. Dal bi sada trebala piti duplu dozu,odnosno uzeti dvije kutije. Dal neko koristi Femoston i na koji način? Šta da napravim?
> 
> Da napomenem, u ljekarni mi žena rekla da su spomenuti ljekovi iste namjene,no sastavi nisu ipak isti. Što misliti!?
> Hvala vam


Postoji Femoston 2/10 ja ga pijem vec 3 godine

----------


## Lucius

Mora baš doktorica ili mogu sama? Doktorica mi nije bas blizu. Ona je zaokruzila 10 dana, sigurno cu morat ici ponovno da mi ispuni novi formular :Sad:

----------


## Afrodita06

> Mora baš doktorica ili mogu sama? Doktorica mi nije bas blizu. Ona je zaokruzila 10 dana, sigurno cu morat ici ponovno da mi ispuni novi formular


Bolje provjeri za novi formular jer meni su iz HZZO-A vratili onaj koji sam ja poslala i izričito rekli da mora korigirati taj stari a ne novi, zašto je to tako nemam pojma. Ja se nisam usudila sama prepravljati iako je to stvarno trošenje i tvog vremena i od dr što odlazimo na takve konzultacije da bi se samo prepravilo nešto što realno možeš i sama.

----------


## mala85

> Mora baš doktorica ili mogu sama? Doktorica mi nije bas blizu. Ona je zaokruzila 10 dana, sigurno cu morat ici ponovno da mi ispuni novi formular


Dokt ti baš mora prepravit i pored toga lupi žig i svoj potpis i da mora taj korigirat a ne novi formular.

----------


## sushi

> Pozz cure,u problemu sam,pa ako netko bio u sličnoj situaciji.
> Uglavnom dr. L. mi propisao cikloproginovu ili  femoston 20 mg.
> Do cikloproginove nisam došla, zvala ljekarne Filipović u Zagorskoj ulici u Zg,nemaju.
> Moja ginekologica mi stavi na recept Femoston,i dns podignem,kutija je 10 mg. Kaže u ljekarni da 20 mg ne postoji. Dal bi sada trebala piti duplu dozu,odnosno uzeti dvije kutije. Dal neko koristi Femoston i na koji način? Šta da napravim?
> 
> Da napomenem, u ljekarni mi žena rekla da su spomenuti ljekovi iste namjene,no sastavi nisu ipak isti. Što misliti!?
> Hvala vam


Cycloprogynovu možeš nabaviti bilo gdje u Sloveniji - ja već 7-8 godina idem iz Zagreba u Brežice po nju. Dovoljan ti je recept iz Hr i možeš uzeti zalihu za 12 mjeseci ako ti je toliko potrebno (tako ja radim jer ju pijem kao nadomjesnu terapiju).
Cijena joj je OK - 10 eura po kutiji...
Meni su to jedine tablete koje su mi odgovarale u smislu minimalnih ili nikakvih nuspojava (oticanje, promjena raspoloženje i sl.)...i dalje mi nije jasno zašto ih više nema u Hr.

----------


## sushi

> Meni su prvi puta vratili zbog istog razloga i doslovno sam otišla kod mpo dr u bolnicu i ona je rukom sa strane pisala doslovno dva odlaska: 1. Odlazak toliko dana, 2. Odlazak toliko dana. Problem je vjerojatno što je broj dana za oba odlaska zbrojen kod tebe a tako ne smije biti. Tako je barem bilo kod mene i tako su mi rekli iz HZZO-a


Tako je. Uz napomenu da HZZO uopće ne gleda trajanje odlaska i broj dana - njima je svejedno što piše jer ne plaćaju smještaj, samo subvencioniraju putne troškove. Zato inzistiraju da na zahtjevu (i njihovom rješenju) pišu 2 odlaska - jer će po tome nadoknaditi putne troškove. 
Dakle, broj dana nije bitan, nego je bitno da bilo gdje na zahtjevu piše napomena da se mora putovati u 2 navrata - na konzultacije i na postupak...

----------


## sushi

Uostalom, ni ne možete unaprijed znati točan broj dana za postupak - kod nekoga je to 4 ako se ide na trodnevne embrije, kod nekoga 6 ako se čekaju petodnevni, a kod žena koje idu na donaciju spermija može biti i duže. 

Nama su u zahtjev napisali za prvi odlazak 2 dana, za drugi 7 dana, ali mi je u HZZO rečeno da im taj broj ne igra neku ulogu, kao što sam pojasnila u prethodnom postu  :Smile:

----------


## Kaja1976

Cure ima Cikloproginova kod nas na Dolcu ljekarna,čak imaju na lageru,ne moraju ni naručivati, oko 100kn ali MORAŠ imati recept.
U Zagorskoj Filipović ne traži recept i moraju naručiti ali brzo dođe.
Isto oko 100 kn.
U Mak.jedna kutija je 15 kn, smešnata cenata i ne treba recept.

----------


## sushi

Ima Cycloprogynova na Dolcu, ali to je njemačka verzija, s drugačijim sastavom od slovenske...proizvođač (Bayer) i kutija su isti... I dalje ne razumijem zašto je sastav drugačiji (druge djelatne tvari su u tabletama koliko se sjećam, ili je drugačije doziranje) i kako je to moguće. Moj mpo liječnik me usmjerio ipak na slovensku verziju...pa rađe provjerite s vašim liječnikom. 

Bilo bi super da netko tko će ići u MK uskoro pofotka sastav verzije Cycloprogynove koja se prodaje u Makedoniji  :Smile:

----------


## Kaja1976

Meni piše sastav Bayer Cyclo-Prigynova
2mg Estradioli valeras+0.5 mg Norgestrelum.
Ovo je pak češko,kupljeno u Filipoviću,za vrijeme korone bilo iz Njemačke,isti sastav bio i izgled tabletica.

----------


## Kaja1976

Progynova
Prsti sami lete.

----------


## sushi

Postoji i njemačka verzija s drugačijim sastavom, pogledaj na google-u... Čudno, ne razumijem. Tu sam bila naručila na Dolcu prije koju godinu...

----------


## Iva83

Pozz cure,uredno vas pratim koliko mogu i drago mi je da vidim ( citam),da neodustajete,da ste ustrajne,ma koliko god vam je tesko..takve i ostanite ,ustrajne i borite se..
Bambina1,tebi cestitam od srca
Moji andjeli imaju vec 4mj,ljubim vas sve

----------


## domaćica

Cyclo-Progynova ima od Bayera i Jenapharma.
Ja sam ispočetka pila od Jenapharma, iskreno nisam ni znala da postoji više verzija. Dr. L dao terapiju, moja ginekologica napisala recept, u ljekarni dobila tablete Jenapharma.
Nakon nekoliko mjeseci opet naručim u ljekarni i dobijem Bayer. Vidjela sam da je malo drugačiji sastav pa sam pitala dr.L. Rekao je da mogu piti i jedne i druge, da je razlika samo u količini tog progesteronskog dijela.
Bayerove su malo jeftinije nego ove druge.
U Mk mi nisu u ljekarni dali kupiti bez recepta,a recept nisam imala..
Koje se prodaju u Sloveniji?
Jedno vrijeme su mi ih naručivali kod mene u ljekarni, pa onda nešto nisu mogli ali kod Filipovića sam bez problema naručila, trebala sam samo poslikati recept i poslati im...

----------


## Kaja1976

Cure, ako netko treba Decapeptyl 0.1 mg u terapiji neka mi se javi u privatnoj poruci.
Naime,do sada sam uvijek tih 7 kom injekcija morala uzimati sa 1.danom ciklusa.
Sada mi to dr.Laz.izbacio iz terapije pa mi kutija stoji u frižideru.

----------


## Mia1122

Pozdrav žene
Trenutno sam u Skopju I sutra se vraćam.
Zanima me za HZZO. Što sve treba I kome slati dokumentaciju?

----------


## Mia1122

Pozdrav zene
Kakav je postupak za HZZO? Sto sve treba I kome to slati?

----------


## Afrodita06

Danas punkcija 5 oocita. Sad nam preostaje samo čekanje.

----------


## bibinsvijet

Pozdrav curke, 
nova sam ovdje, ja imam 42.g, iz Dalmacije sam, zena bez partnera . Pratim vas vec neko vrijeme, tako da sam preko svih vasih informacija dogovorila termin s dr. Bobanom 12.10.  u 9:00 na prvi pregled kod dr. Slobodana.

Da li mozda neka od vas ima isti termin, imali mozda koja od vas preporuku kojom avio kompanijom do Skopja, hotel ili privatni smjestaj ?
Hvala vam unaprijed na odgovorima

----------


## Kaja1976

Sretno Afrodita!!!

----------


## domaćica

> Pozdrav zene
> Kakav je postupak za HZZO? Sto sve treba I kome to slati?


Pozdrav Mia,

HZZO-u moraš poslati nalaz iz klinike u roku od 15 dana nakon što si bila tamo. I šalješ zahtjev za povratom putnih troškova, koliko znam za to nema vremenskog ograničenja.

----------


## bibinsvijet

Podrav,
Mia1122, ako moze info, s cime si putovala , koliko pregled i sve ostalo traje, mani je zakazan prvi pregled 12.10. u 9:00

----------


## DalmaIB

> Pozdrav curke, 
> nova sam ovdje, ja imam 42.g, iz Dalmacije sam, zena bez partnera . Pratim vas vec neko vrijeme, tako da sam preko svih vasih informacija dogovorila termin s dr. Bobanom 12.10.  u 9:00 na prvi pregled kod dr. Slobodana.
> 
> Da li mozda neka od vas ima isti termin, imali mozda koja od vas preporuku kojom avio kompanijom do Skopja, hotel ili privatni smjestaj ?
> Hvala vam unaprijed na odgovorima


Pozdrav  :Smile: 
Ja sam isto iz Dalmacije i singl hehe. E sad zavisi koji si dio Dalmacije. Ja ti putujem sa Croatia Airlinesom, relacija Split-Zagreb-Skopje. Samo sam jednom išla preko Beča sa drugom kompanijom jer je CA bio popunjen. Kakva je povezanost iz Zadra ili Dubrovnika ne znam, al iz Splita sad ima let skoro svaki dan.
Većina nas ti odsjeda u Portalu koji je tik do klinike. I to je zapravo glavni razlog. Klinika je daleko od samog centra grada (sad da govorin na kojoj strani vjer bi falila hahaha, sjeverozapadni kraj grada rekla bi  :neznam: ) i zato je Portal, bar meni, glavni izbor jer mogu doslovno 5 min prije dogovorenog termina izać iz sobe i ne brinuti za taksi, gužvu i sl.

Ja idem krajem 10.ako Bog da (ovaj ciklus mi je uranio pa smo ga priakočili jer ne bi stigla terapiju nabaviti pošto me uhvatio vikend).

Afrodita javljaj nam novosti  :fige:

----------


## bibinsvijet

DalmaIb, 
bas ti hvala na odgovoru , s otoka , evo icu i ja iz Splita , takoder namjeravam prenociti u hotelu Portal, iskreno nervozna sam i pod velikim stresom , zamisljala sam drugacije ostvariti svoju obitelj, sad je tako kako je , puno mi znace sve ove poruke koje ovdje cure pisu ...cijelo ljeto sam pratila sve i pokusavala skupiti sto vise informacija i naravno hrabrosti .
Nije lako pogotovo kad si iz male sredine , al imam neprocijenjivu podrsku svoje obitelji a i veeelikuuu zelju bit mama !

----------


## Afrodita06

Od 5 oplodilo ih se 4 i kako stvari stoje pustiti će ih do blastica. Za sada Boban kaže fantastično izgledaju ali moj pesimizam ne dozvoljava da se prerano nadam.

----------


## Alisa81

Afrodita, super rezultat! Ja mislila da dole uopće ne puštaju do blastica, wow!

----------


## Tomoe

Pozdrav cure, ja se sad spremam za prvi FET, dali ima netko informaciju koliko košta FET?

----------


## sushi

> Od 5 oplodilo ih se 4 i kako stvari stoje pustiti će ih do blastica. Za sada Boban kaže fantastično izgledaju ali moj pesimizam ne dozvoljava da se prerano nadam.


Bravo Afrodita! Super rezultat...sretno  :Smile: 

Izgleda da ipak idu na blastice kad uspiju doći do većeg broja kvalitetnih zametaka...već sam od nekoliko cura u zadnje vrijeme čula da su išli na blastice

----------


## DalmaIB

Ne znam o čemu ovisi hoće li ići na blastice. Meni su sa jednom jedinom išli na blasticu u 1.postupku prije nekih godinu dana. U druga dva nisu. I bolji su rezultati bili sa trodnevnim i dvodnevnim nego sa blasticom. Ma mislim ako će se primit i razvijat da je manje bitno koliko stanični su.  :neznam: 

Stvarno super rezultat Afrodita. Zadnja za koju ja znam da je imala 4 stanice, išla na blastociste i vratila jednu će za 20tak dana roditi tako da.... I ti ćeš tako  :Wink: 

Tomoe već će se netko javit. Ja imam iskustva samo sa ET.

----------


## domaćica

> Pozdrav cure, ja se sad spremam za prvi FET, dali ima netko informaciju koliko košta FET?


Kad sam ja išla zadnji put bilo je 876 Eura, početkom 2021.godine.

----------


## Tomoe

Hvala na odgovoru  :Smile:

----------


## Afrodita06

> Ne znam o čemu ovisi hoće li ići na blastice. Meni su sa jednom jedinom išli na blasticu u 1.postupku prije nekih godinu dana. U druga dva nisu. I bolji su rezultati bili sa trodnevnim i dvodnevnim nego sa blasticom. Ma mislim ako će se primit i razvijat da je manje bitno koliko stanični su. 
> 
> Stvarno super rezultat Afrodita. Zadnja za koju ja znam da je imala 4 stanice, išla na blastociste i vratila jednu će za 20tak dana roditi tako da.... I ti ćeš tako 
> 
> Tomoe već će se netko javit. Ja imam iskustva samo sa ET.



Kako se ono kaže iz tvojih usta u božje uši. 
Sad samo čekanje.

----------


## branca_i

Cure pozdrav! Nisam se javljala neko vrijeme, ali sam vas pratila stalno.
Trudna sam 21 tj.  :Heart:  Nisam imala snage prije pisati nakon zadnjeg missed abortiona u 8 tj. U biti htjela sam prije, ali bi se uvijek nesto desilo da bi se prestrasila. Uglavnom nema opustanja nikako.
Ovo nam je bio 9. postupak, 5. u Mk (donacija sjemena). Imala sam FET u 5. mjesecu, 2 osmostanicna embrija. Beta je bila 1212 i mislili smo da su se mozda oba primila, ali ipak nisu. Nosim curicu!  :Heart:  :Heart: 
Zelim vam svima da slusate svoje srce i ne odustajete dok god imate nade.

----------


## Inesz

Branca_i predivno! Čestitam! Sretno!

----------


## biba-

> Pozdrav cure, ja se sad spremam za prvi FET, dali ima netko informaciju koliko košta FET?


Prije par mjeseci je bio 530 eur ili 550 eur, ne sjećam se točno.

----------


## biba-

> Cure pozdrav! Nisam se javljala neko vrijeme, ali sam vas pratila stalno.
> Trudna sam 21 tj.  Nisam imala snage prije pisati nakon zadnjeg missed abortiona u 8 tj. U biti htjela sam prije, ali bi se uvijek nesto desilo da bi se prestrasila. Uglavnom nema opustanja nikako.
> Ovo nam je bio 9. postupak, 5. u Mk (donacija sjemena). Imala sam FET u 5. mjesecu, 2 osmostanicna embrija. Beta je bila 1212 i mislili smo da su se mozda oba primila, ali ipak nisu. Nosim curicu! 
> Zelim vam svima da slusate svoje srce i ne odustajete dok god imate nade.


Branca divne vijesti, čestitam!

----------


## bibinsvijet

branica , cestike od srca, tako predivne vjesti ❤️

----------


## bibinsvijet

Drage moje ,
vidim da moje neke poruke nisu objavljene, nova sam pa pravila ovjdje , al ok.

----------


## bibinsvijet

Uglavnom pratim vas duzi period , sad nakon svih ovih vasih postova podrske, jakooo korisnih i detaljnih informacija , ja sam dogovorila svoj prvi pregled koji je 12.10.
Uzbudenje i strah se ispreplicu sto se datum blizi.

----------


## sushi

Branca čestitke! Nek se nastavi dobar niz  :fige:

----------


## bibinsvijet

Pozdrav cure, 
znam vec ste pisale, al' ja moram opet potegnut to pitanje ...
Nije mi bas jasno kako se bira donor, ja sam se logirala na cryos banku da vidim sto i kako, tamo od exskluziviteta imaju 2 donora, oba su Danci .Dr.B mi je u mailu rekao da primaju iz te banke samo exskluzivitet, jesam dobro shvatila nema bas da ima izbora tj. uglavnom Danci ?
Ne zelim da me se krivo shvati , ali malo me muci taj izbor, ako zapravo imam samo recimo Dance.
Ili to izgleda skroz dugacije kada dodem kod dr. B , pa prema nekim osnovama (rasa, visina, tezina, put, boja ociju,kose ...) oni daju na izbor vise donora od banke kao klinika?
Nemojte se ljutiti na mene al'sva sam sad ko na iglama , sto je datum bilize za obaviti taj prvi pregled i naravno donora , a nije niti jeftino.
Ja imam 42.g. tako da sve financiram sama.

----------


## Alisa81

Branca velike čestitke i sretno dalje!!

----------


## DalmaIB

> DalmaIb, 
> bas ti hvala na odgovoru , s otoka , evo icu i ja iz Splita , takoder namjeravam prenociti u hotelu Portal, iskreno nervozna sam i pod velikim stresom , zamisljala sam drugacije ostvariti svoju obitelj, sad je tako kako je , puno mi znace sve ove poruke koje ovdje cure pisu ...cijelo ljeto sam pratila sve i pokusavala skupiti sto vise informacija i naravno hrabrosti .
> Nije lako pogotovo kad si iz male sredine , al imam neprocijenjivu podrsku svoje obitelji a i veeelikuuu zelju bit mama !


Ooo da, sve znam o maloj sredini...za sad nitko ne zna gdje nestajem po 10 dana, al kad se jednom pojavim sa stomakom... Al briga me. Kao što si napisala bitna je podrška bližnjih. Ja je također imama, kako njih tako i svog kruga prijatelja. I to je dosta. A dalje ćemo korak po korak. A "babe" su uvijek pričale i uvijek će pričat tu se ništa ne može. Bitno je tko govori, a ne što govori. Sretno  :Smile:

----------


## branca_i

Cure hvala na cestitkama! Drzim fige svima  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Kiss:  :Kiss:

----------


## LaraLana

Branca draga moja čestitam od srca  :Heart: 
Više od pola je već prošlo i sad opušteno dalje  :Love:

----------


## LaraLana

Znači cijene i dalje malo ovako malo onako.
Mislim da je ono bilo riječi o tome da nije ista cijena FET-a ako se radi o donacije sjemena i js....ili je to bilo za ako ide pohrana preostalih embrija?
Ne znam ali sve u svemu mi je to malo čudno :/

----------


## bibinsvijet

Pozdrav LaraLana
da evo i ja sam to gledala  , meni je dr.B u mailu napisao da je donorski materijal(samo sperma)3000€, IVF je 2600, hormonska terapija je individualna pa se krece od 600-1000€, prva godina smrzavanja je 870€ svaa naredna je 300€.

p.s. najgore od svega sto ja moram sa sobom nosit ovaj iznos 3000€ , mislim sta nije moglo da se uplati , dr.B kaze samo gotovina u eurima .

----------


## bibinsvijet

Daaa...daaaa..te male sredine...uffff
Uglavnom smatram da nitko nikome ne treba zabadat nos u zivot i sve ostalo , a naravno da je to neizbjezno...to u malim sredinama dode ko neka vrsta hrane.
Isto tako smatram da ako Bog da da mi uspije, nemam se ja sta kome pravdat i objasnjavat a i inace sam takav tip osobe i jako jako direktna .

----------


## Alisa81

Cure, ima li koja iskustva s pomicanjem postupka produženim uzimanjem kontracepcije i decapeptyla? Nisam još pitala doktora jer čekam prvi dan menstruacije da vidim na koje ću dane ići u Mak., ali mislim da će mi odlazak dole taman za 3 dana zakačiti jednu jaku važnu obavezu ovdje. Čisto me zanima je li tko pomicao postupak na taj način.

----------


## Alisa81

Tomoe, mene je FET u 5.mjesecu koštao točno 520 eura. Ugodno sam se iznenadila jer sam očekivala prek 800.

----------


## Afrodita06

> Cure, ima li koja iskustva s pomicanjem postupka produženim uzimanjem kontracepcije i decapeptyla? Nisam još pitala doktora jer čekam prvi dan menstruacije da vidim na koje ću dane ići u Mak., ali mislim da će mi odlazak dole taman za 3 dana zakačiti jednu jaku važnu obavezu ovdje. Čisto me zanima je li tko pomicao postupak na taj način.


Ja sam tako imala sada ovaj postupak. Prvo kontracepcija 25 dana i Decapeptyl a onda stimulacija.

----------


## Alisa81

> Ja sam tako imala sada ovaj postupak. Prvo kontracepcija 25 dana i Decapeptyl a onda stimulacija.


Ma daj, super, baš si me razveselila, taman bi mi tak odgovaralo.

----------


## Kaja1976

Alisa i ostale koje trebaju Decapeptyl,imam kutiju koja vrijedi do 3.mj.2024.god. u frižideru mi jer mi ukinuo dr.Lazarevski ovoga puta,a nabavila sam si unaprijed misleći da će sve biti isto.
Dakle,javite se!
Ovaj tjedan sam zauzeta,idući može.
Iz Zagreba sam.

----------


## LaraLana

> Od 5 oplodilo ih se 4 i kako stvari stoje pustiti će ih do blastica. Za sada Boban kaže fantastično izgledaju ali moj pesimizam ne dozvoljava da se prerano nadam.


Afrodita bravo. Jesu sve četiri na kraju došle do blastica?
Sretno i da bude uspješno  :fige:

----------


## LaraLana

> Cure, ima li koja iskustva s pomicanjem postupka produženim uzimanjem kontracepcije i decapeptyla? Nisam još pitala doktora jer čekam prvi dan menstruacije da vidim na koje ću dane ići u Mak., ali mislim da će mi odlazak dole taman za 3 dana zakačiti jednu jaku važnu obavezu ovdje. Čisto me zanima je li tko pomicao postupak na taj način.


Alisa bez brige jer puno žena si tako u dogovoru s dr nariktaju okvirno u dan dva kad da bobiju ciklus iz razno raznih razloga. Nekad tako odgovara doktoru jer ga recimo neće biti ili pacijentici. 
Uglavnom sve izvedivo. Neke žene piju 25 dana kontracepciju a neke 20 s tim da ne krenu odmah 1 dc već 2 ili 3 dc. Ja sam od 2 dc pila i isto u kombinaciji s Decapeptylom.
Sretno  :Yes:

----------


## Afrodita06

> Afrodita bravo. Jesu sve četiri na kraju došle do blastica?
> Sretno i da bude uspješno


Da, da, sve 4 na kraju blastice. Dvije smo vratili a dvije zamrznuli. Nadam se da će se ovaj puta zalijepiti :D

----------


## Alisa81

4 od 4, bravo!

----------


## mala85

Kaja ja se danas javila dr.L i meni je napisao terapiju bez decapeptyla, sad si nešto razmisljam kako dr možda misli da to već znamo da trebamo uzeti? Šta ti misliš?

----------


## Lucius

Pozdrav drage žene  :Smile: 
Danas sam dobila poziv od Bobana. Ostala sam u šoku.
Još ništa mi nije stiglo poštom iz HZZO-a, a vratila sam im popunjen formular 23/09/2022.
Uglavnom on bi da dođemo u kliniku sljedeći tjedan 18 ili 19.10 na prve konzultacije.
Moram sve organizirati na poslu, bookirati letove iskreno nadam se da ću to sve uspjeti jer me totalno iznenadilo sve to.
Imam pitanjca za vas koje ste već bile.
Letovi koliko sam skužila su jedino iz Zagreba s Croatia airlines jelda nema druge opcije?
Gledala sam ima iz Venecije Treviso (meni je ista udaljenost ZG ili Venecija) ima low cost kompanija Wizz al voze samo 2 puta tjedno. 
U zahtjevu koji sam predala na HZZO doktorica mi je zaokružila da će prijevozno sredstvo biti autobus. Da li ću moći dobiti povrat putnih troškova ako idem avionom i ako im pošaljem avionske karte kao dokaz da sam išla na pregled?

----------


## sushi

> Pozdrav drage žene 
> Danas sam dobila poziv od Bobana. Ostala sam u šoku.
> Još ništa mi nije stiglo poštom iz HZZO-a, a vratila sam im popunjen formular 23/09/2022.
> Uglavnom on bi da dođemo u kliniku sljedeći tjedan 18 ili 19.10 na prve konzultacije.
> Moram sve organizirati na poslu, bookirati letove iskreno nadam se da ću to sve uspjeti jer me totalno iznenadilo sve to.
> Imam pitanjca za vas koje ste već bile.
> Letovi koliko sam skužila su jedino iz Zagreba s Croatia airlines jelda nema druge opcije?
> Gledala sam ima iz Venecije Treviso (meni je ista udaljenost ZG ili Venecija) ima low cost kompanija Wizz al voze samo 2 puta tjedno. 
> U zahtjevu koji sam predala na HZZO doktorica mi je zaokružila da će prijevozno sredstvo biti autobus. Da li ću moći dobiti povrat putnih troškova ako idem avionom i ako im pošaljem avionske karte kao dokaz da sam išla na pregled?



Ti možeš Bobanu reći koji datum vam više odgovara za konzultacije s obzirom na termine leta...mi smo se dogovarali s njima jer smo htjeli uzeti karte za baš konkretne datume koji su nam odgovarali.

Od HZZO-a dobivaš subvenciju, odnosno povrat u vrijednosti najjeftinije prijevoza - autobusne karte...neovisno o tome kako putuješ u MK. Trebaš priložiti račune ili dokaze o putovanju unutar (čini mi se) 15 dana od povratka - to ti piše u rješenju od HZZO.

Sretno!

----------


## Lucius

Hvala ti!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Kaja1976

> Kaja ja se danas javila dr.L i meni je napisao terapiju bez decapeptyla, sad si nešto razmisljam kako dr možda misli da to već znamo da trebamo uzeti? Šta ti misliš?


Ma ne,meni potvrdio da ne treba više.

----------


## bibinsvijet

Pozdrav drage moje,

evo ja se vratila iz Skopja, pod dojmom soka sam jos, al proce i to .

Evo ovako je to izgledalo kod mene ;

Nocila sam u hotelu Portal, iskreno odavno nisam vidila nista slicno, samo cu rec da cijena ne odovara u niti jednom smislu ponudenom, dobro je sto je stvarno blizu klinike.

Kod dr. Lazarevskog sam bila jako dugooo na ultrazvuku.

Sam da napomenem, imala sam 2 operacije mioma , prva teska , druga puno laksa , na kontrolam su do sada uvik govorili da imam 3 mala mioma , da za sada ne smetaju i da mogu odmah ostat noseca.

Napokon nakon pregleda mi je dr. L rekao moje stanje ....
Vasa maternica je zasuta miomima, da ih je vise od 15 sta je on izbrojao( s tim da,niti jedan za sada ne stvara problem), ali  da moja maternica ima anomaliju(sljepljena maternica) , te zbog toga, i da sam imala u planu ostat noseca do toga ne bi doslo, sada moram najprije obaviti histeroskopiju. 

Pozitivno  je  to da imam vremena rijesiti (dr. Boban dao preporuku i kontakt dr.) i upast u postupak s obzirom da materijal stize 15.12.

----------


## Dot99

Hej cure,
  hvala svima na dosadašnjoj nesebičnoj velikoj pomoći,zbilja ste mi pomogle puno. Također držim svima fige da krenemo u pozitivan niz.

Uglavnom, dr. Boban me jučer zvao, stanice su stigle, sad čekam od dr Lazarevskog protokol i terapiju, vjerujem da ćemo tijekom 11. mj. ići dole. Vjerujem da ima još takvih ovdje, s kime se družim?

S obzirom da nisam došla do Cikloproginove, pijem Femoston, znam da ima curka koje su se javile da piju, da jučer popila 23. tabletu, simptome osjećam, no krvarenja još nema. Kada se obično javlja krvarenje curama koje piju ga?

Još jedno pitanje, dal se javljam dr. u Petrovoj da ću krenuti u postupak, pa mi oni tamo dadu terapiju, ili sve vodi moja ginićka. Rađe bi čak Petrovu.

Afrodita držim figuline i šaljem puse, Biba samo jako, sve će biti dobro  :Smile:

----------


## domaćica

> Hej cure,
>   hvala svima na dosadašnjoj nesebičnoj velikoj pomoći,zbilja ste mi pomogle puno. Također držim svima fige da krenemo u pozitivan niz.
> 
> Uglavnom, dr. Boban me jučer zvao, stanice su stigle, sad čekam od dr Lazarevskog protokol i terapiju, vjerujem da ćemo tijekom 11. mj. ići dole. Vjerujem da ima još takvih ovdje, s kime se družim?
> 
> S obzirom da nisam došla do Cikloproginove, pijem Femoston, znam da ima curka koje su se javile da piju, da jučer popila 23. tabletu, simptome osjećam, no krvarenja još nema. Kada se obično javlja krvarenje curama koje piju ga?
> 
> Još jedno pitanje, dal se javljam dr. u Petrovoj da ću krenuti u postupak, pa mi oni tamo dadu terapiju, ili sve vodi moja ginićka. Rađe bi čak Petrovu.
> 
> Afrodita držim figuline i šaljem puse, Biba samo jako, sve će biti dobro


Decapeptyl ako imaš dobivaš u bolnici. Moraš im javiti tjedan dana prije nego trebaš dobiti M da one naruče i onda ti kažu kad možeš doći po njih. Clexane isto daju u bolnici (ne znam da li svima), ja sam kupovala sama.
Estrofem, utrogestan, Decortin... sve kod svog ginekologa dobivaš na recept.

----------


## mala85

> Hej cure,
>   hvala svima na dosadašnjoj nesebičnoj velikoj pomoći,zbilja ste mi pomogle puno. Također držim svima fige da krenemo u pozitivan niz.
> 
> Uglavnom, dr. Boban me jučer zvao, stanice su stigle, sad čekam od dr Lazarevskog protokol i terapiju, vjerujem da ćemo tijekom 11. mj. ići dole. Vjerujem da ima još takvih ovdje, s kime se družim?
> 
> S obzirom da nisam došla do Cikloproginove, pijem Femoston, znam da ima curka koje su se javile da piju, da jučer popila 23. tabletu, simptome osjećam, no krvarenja još nema. Kada se obično javlja krvarenje curama koje piju ga?
> 
> Još jedno pitanje, dal se javljam dr. u Petrovoj da ću krenuti u postupak, pa mi oni tamo dadu terapiju, ili sve vodi moja ginićka. Rađe bi čak Petrovu.
> 
> Afrodita držim figuline i šaljem puse, Biba samo jako, sve će biti dobro


Ja pijem Femoston 2/10 i ja dobijem 3 dana poslije zadnje popijene tablete, ja ih skroz pijem i ispadne me sad uvijek 28 dan da dobijem.

----------


## sushi

Koliko ste plaćali godinu dana čuvanja zametaka (i koje godine)? Dobivam različite informacije o ovoj cifri...

Ima li nekoga tko je išao preko HZZO-a a kome je HZZO pokrio taj trošak - sukladno Hr zakonu?

----------


## Afrodita06

Nisam sigurna ali mislim da ovisi o situaciji.
Ako si na donaciji jajnih stanica onda zamrznute embrije pokriva HZZO a ako si na donaciji spermatozoida onda ne pokriva HZZO jer ti pokrivaju čuvanje preostalih slamki spermatozoida. 
Mi platili 880 eura prije tjedan dana.
Ali ja ću svakako uputiti mail na HZZO da vidim postoji li šansa da nam refundiraju.

----------


## sushi

> Nisam sigurna ali mislim da ovisi o situaciji.
> Ako si na donaciji jajnih stanica onda zamrznute embrije pokriva HZZO a ako si na donaciji spermatozoida onda ne pokriva HZZO jer ti pokrivaju čuvanje preostalih slamki spermatozoida. 
> Mi platili 880 eura prije tjedan dana.
> Ali ja ću svakako uputiti mail na HZZO da vidim postoji li šansa da nam refundiraju.


Što od navedenog ste platili 880 eura?

----------


## Afrodita06

Zamrzavanje dvije blastice na period od godinu dana, poslije isteka godine dana produžavanje kriopohrane je cca 350 eura

----------


## sushi

> Zamrzavanje dvije blastice na period od godinu dana, poslije isteka godine dana produžavanje kriopohrane je cca 350 eura


Razumijem, hvala ti na info!

----------


## Tomoe

I ja sam platila zamrzavanje embrija 880eur, tam negdje početkom 4 mjeseca.

----------


## biba-

Ja sam im uplatila Internet bankarstvom i to tek kad sam došla doma. Poslali su mi predračun.

----------


## biba-

> Pozdrav LaraLana
> da evo i ja sam to gledala  , meni je dr.B u mailu napisao da je donorski materijal(samo sperma)3000€, IVF je 2600, hormonska terapija je individualna pa se krece od 600-1000€, prva godina smrzavanja je 870€ svaa naredna je 300€.
> 
> p.s. najgore od svega sto ja moram sa sobom nosit ovaj iznos 3000€ , mislim sta nije moglo da se uplati , dr.B kaze samo gotovina u eurima .



Ja sam im uplatila Internet bankarstvom i to tek kad sam došla doma. Poslali su mi predračun

----------


## bibinsvijet

> Ja sam im uplatila Internet bankarstvom i to tek kad sam došla doma. Poslali su mi predračun


Ja sam pitala dr.B, zar ne postoji mogucnos internet bakarstvom uplate, a on mi je rekao da ne i da samo primaju gotovinu, ja nisam preko Hzzo.

----------


## biba-

> Ja sam pitala dr.B, zar ne postoji mogucnos internet bakarstvom uplate, a on mi je rekao da ne i da samo primaju gotovinu, ja nisam preko Hzzo.


Nisam ni ja preko hzzo. Bilo me strah nositi tolike novce u kešu kad sam prvi put išla dole, a nije mi nitko ni rekao da se plaća u kešu.  Ja sam samo Bistri rekla kad mi je dala račun da ću ga platiti preko neta, da ne nosim toliku gotovinu sa sobom. Kasnije sam sve plaćala kombinacija ili keš ili kartica. Imaj na umu da cijene koje ti je Boban dao su okvirne. Npr IVF je meni bio par sto eur manje. Ne znam o čemu im to ovisi.

----------


## bibinsvijet

> Nisam ni ja preko hzzo. Bilo me strah nositi tolike novce u kešu kad sam prvi put išla dole, a nije mi nitko ni rekao da se plaća u kešu.  Ja sam samo Bistri rekla kad mi je dala račun da ću ga platiti preko neta, da ne nosim toliku gotovinu sa sobom. Kasnije sam sve plaćala kombinacija ili keš ili kartica. Imaj na umu da cijene koje ti je Boban dao su okvirne. Npr IVF je meni bio par sto eur manje. Ne znam o čemu im to ovisi.


Da, evo meni u mailu napisao koliko me dode prva godina smrzavanja embrija, a uzivo da mi je to u cijeni uracunato za prvu godinu.
Nisam ni ja bas uspijela shvatiti kako i na koji nacin oni te cijene ureduju.

   U svakom slucaju meni se svijet srusio nakon sto me dr.L informirao o mojoj zdravstvanoj situaciji s obzirom da redovno idem na kontrolu i da do sada kod koga bila(prvivatno ili ne), svi su govorili da je sve ok. da nemam nikakvih prepreka za ostvarenje trudnoce ...
   Dok nisam s dr.B imala razgovor i sve odgovore i veliki pozitivni poticaj , vec sam bila odustala od svega.

Radi se u svakom slucaju ovdje o velikoj kolicini novca, ujedno i psihickoj i fizickoj spremnosti i zahtijeva to veliku podrsku svih bliznjih, da ne govorim o ostalom i vremenu i poslu itd.

Definitvno imam namjeru IVF platiti transakcijskim putem, volila bih isto pronac pristojniji , bar cist boravak s toplom vodom i grijanjem, a da bude sto blize klinike, jer hotel Portal je ocajan.

----------


## Tomoe

Prvi put kad sam išla na transfer, sve je krenulo nizbrdo. Bibinsvijet to što kažeš, to je velika količina novaca za nosit, a kad me suprug na aerodromu pitao jesam li sve uzela, ja sam rekla da jesam, pitao me dali sam uzela novce, na što sam problijedila kao krpa, naravno da ih nisam uzela  :gaah:  
Sva sreća da smo u Zg imali nekog svog pa su pomogli, jaoo samo kad se sjetim te situacije, sad mi je smiješno ali u tom trenutku sam mislila da ću prolupat od tog silnog stresa  :Laughing: 

Za smještaj ti mogu preporučiti Evro set, sve je uredno i čisto, a gazdarica je stvarno super. Od bolnice ti je možda manje od 5min hodanja, a ima i blizu trgovina ako si trebaš nešto kupiti.

----------


## mala85

Slažem se sa hotelom Portal, još su poskupili, u proljeće smo platili 30€ dan a sad su digli na 35€ a hotel je grozan. 
Tomoe dali ima parking i koliko je dan?

----------


## Tomoe

Ima, al mislim da se ne plaća.

----------


## Afrodita06

Ono što mi možemo reći za smještaj je da definitivno Portal nije idealan, u to nema nikakve sumnje. Ali recimo nama su rekli odmah da vodu moraš duže pustiti dok ne dođe topla. Suprug kaže da je žena na recepciji rekla da imaju grijanje iz toplane pa smo mi pretpostavili da ga ne pale kao i kod nas dok temperatura ne padne ispod određeno stupnjeva par dana. Mi smo koristili klimu ako nam je bilo potrebno dogrijati prostor.

Tomoe gledali smo i mi taj Evro set ali je na bookingu pisalo da nema interneta u sobi a to nam je bilo vrlo bitno. Jel možda ipak ima interneta u sobi?

----------


## Tomoe

Ima internet, al malo slabije hvata gore u sobu, al sam uspjela gledat netflix da mi ne šteka :D

----------


## Afrodita06

Uh, da sam barem bila dovoljno pametna pitati prije. A koliko sam vidjela dosta su povoljniji i to s doručkom čak.

Mala85, nama su sad prije desetak dana naplatili 40 eura dan, bez doručka naravno

----------


## domaćica

Koja je cijena noćenja za dvoje u tom Evro set-u?

----------


## Tomoe

Domaćice, imaš ih na bookingu pa si provjeri, ne znam koliko je za dvoje, ja sam bila sama i platila sam 35eur noć. Hoće li netko ić sredinom 11mj pa da odemo na kavu?

----------


## bibinsvijet

> Prvi put kad sam išla na transfer, sve je krenulo nizbrdo. Bibinsvijet to što kažeš, to je velika količina novaca za nosit, a kad me suprug na aerodromu pitao jesam li sve uzela, ja sam rekla da jesam, pitao me dali sam uzela novce, na što sam problijedila kao krpa, naravno da ih nisam uzela  
> Sva sreća da smo u Zg imali nekog svog pa su pomogli, jaoo samo kad se sjetim te situacije, sad mi je smiješno ali u tom trenutku sam mislila da ću prolupat od tog silnog stresa 
> 
> Za smještaj ti mogu preporučiti Evro set, sve je uredno i čisto, a gazdarica je stvarno super. Od bolnice ti je možda manje od 5min hodanja, a ima i blizu trgovina ako si trebaš nešto kupiti.


Tomoe, 
hvala ti na preporuci svakako cu kontaktirat, u Portalu sam bila u pratnji sestre soba br. 7... noc 45.36€ +4 turske kave (bolje ne pit kavu ,to nije kava),na kraju ukupno nocenje s tim kavama 50€.
Sve je preee...skupo u danasnje vrime, al ako  itko ima neku drugu opciju a da nije Portal bilo bi lijepo da navade ....
Smatram higijenu pod broj 1. , a toplu vodu sam cekala 20 min. i nista jedva nesto mlako, a klima bila cijelu noc i ono nista od nista.
Imam i slike al sta je previse je previse ...odmah po doceku u hotel sam bila razocarana, inace bavim se turizmom cijeli zivot, mogu rec tj. ponovit tako nesto nisam do sada uzivo vidila .

----------


## bibinsvijet

...ovdje nikoga nisam htijela previse zamarat pitanjima i pod pitanjima...
Naravno s obzirom da zivim u maloj sredini sve skupa je tesko, iskreno nisam se nikad vidjela  kako cu se nac u ovoj situaciji, jednako tako nisam niti pomisljala da mozda i za mene postoji nada i rijesenje...
Evo pomocu svih vasih upita, odgovora, podrske i samog cackanja po internetu ja sam ugovorila prvi pregled, saznala dosta toga,prije svega od svih Vas dragih zena, potom i iz prve ruke samih dr.
Moram samo iskreno rec da klinika nije neki svemirski brod, imamo mi ovdje uredene klinike, super dr., da oni su tamo malo pristupacniji, odvoje vrijeme za svakog pojedinacno, nasmijaniji i po svemu sudeci vole svoj posao(moje videnje).
Ipak , na pregledu kod dr.L sam se osijecala strasno napeto i nekako ponizeno i to radi toga sto se nisam zapravo imala gdje skinut i obuc( srica unaprijed pripremljeno), sto su vrata bila za svakog otvorena pa si ko na izvolte svima.
Pregled je potrajao, pa covjeku proradi masata a i naravno postajes svijesniji da nesto ne stima , a nema komunikacije, objasnjenje ...nakon pregleda i iznesenih cinjenica ostanes zatecen, pa nit imas komentara a pogotovo pitanja.
Moja preporuka je , trudit se ostat pribran, pokusat se cim prije fokusirat na rijesene, doc zapravo spreman na sve.

----------


## bibinsvijet

Dalmaib mi je stvarno puuuno pomogla

----------


## bibinsvijet

> Dalmaib mi je stvarno puuuno pomogla


zato samo pola poruke , 
navela sam kako je cura pozitivna, hiperaktivna, iskrena,detaljna...
❤️
P.S.
sve ste mi od velike pomoci, pozitive, podrske❣️

----------


## mala85

Jel ide sad pred kraj 10 mj netko dolje?

----------


## bibinsvijet

> Jel ide sad pred kraj 10 mj netko dolje?


DalmaIB bi trebla ...

----------


## Alisa81

Cure, pa debitna kartica (tekući) = keš. Ja sam sve tako plaćala, plus dio platila na master. Nikakvih problema.
Ja planiram dole sredinom 11.mjeseca...

A kad smo kod srdačnosti dole, ništa spešl.  Bobana sam vidjela samo kad sam birala donora, informacije oko kvalitete jaja i embrija nema u detalje, samo vele ma super je. Nitko mi nije dolazio u sobu prije ili nakon postupka, samo sestra koja mi nudila patku za wc. Od nje sam dobila papire s daljnjim terapijom i bok. Nema ni doktora ni embriologa nakon stola. Došla mi samo neka mlada curka zapisati nekaj, al slabo razumije hr atski. Ne znam je li i inače dole tak praksa...nisam nakon transfera niti jednom dobila onu injekciju protiv kontrakcija, a čula sam da neke cure jesu. Htjedoh doktora još pitati neke stvari, ali nije ga više bilo. Sestra od mog doktora je ekstra ljubazna (za razliku od Bistre koju svi hvale, a meni se uvijek čini ljutitom). Definitivno je osjećaj kao na traci.

----------


## mala85

> Cure, pa debitna kartica (tekući) = keš. Ja sam sve tako plaćala, plus dio platila na master. Nikakvih problema.
> Ja planiram dole sredinom 11.mjeseca...
> 
> A kad smo kod srdačnosti dole, ništa spešl.  Bobana sam vidjela samo kad sam birala donora, informacije oko kvalitete jaja i embrija nema u detalje, samo vele ma super je. Nitko mi nije dolazio u sobu prije ili nakon postupka, samo sestra koja mi nudila patku za wc. Od nje sam dobila papire s daljnjim terapijom i bok. Nema ni doktora ni embriologa nakon stola. Došla mi samo neka mlada curka zapisati nekaj, al slabo razumije hr atski. Ne znam je li i inače dole tak praksa...nisam nakon transfera niti jednom dobila onu injekciju protiv kontrakcija, a čula sam da neke cure jesu. Htjedoh doktora još pitati neke stvari, ali nije ga više bilo. Sestra od mog doktora je ekstra ljubazna (za razliku od Bistre koju svi hvale, a meni se uvijek čini ljutitom). Definitivno je osjećaj kao na traci.


Također tako mislim kao i ti...

----------


## Alisa81

Bibinsvijet, žao mi je zbog tvog zdravstvenog stanja, nadam se da ćeš unatoč svemu što prije na postupak. Tek sam sad vidjela te tvoju poruku vezanu uz izbor donora - kako si na kraju izabrala? Čudim se da sad traže ekskluzivitet, pa to znači da taj donor daje samo tebi i nikome više na svijetu, zato ih i ima jako malo, i takvi donori su puno skuplji. Vjerujem da je bila samo greška u prijevodu..ali me baš zanima.

----------


## bibinsvijet

> Bibinsvijet, žao mi je zbog tvog zdravstvenog stanja, nadam se da ćeš unatoč svemu što prije na postupak. Tek sam sad vidjela te tvoju poruku vezanu uz izbor donora - kako si na kraju izabrala? Čudim se da sad traže ekskluzivitet, pa to znači da taj donor daje samo tebi i nikome više na svijetu, zato ih i ima jako malo, i takvi donori su puno skuplji. Vjerujem da je bila samo greška u prijevodu..ali me baš zanima.


Da u pravu si Alisa81,
 jedno u mailu , a u stvarnosti drugo, tako i izbor donora , nisu exskluziviteti , jer da stvarno ih je malo.
Na odabr sam ih dobila 7 (donora), u startu sam odmah od dr.B do lifta 5 eliminirala, odmah na prvu mi je jedan od beba zapeo za oko , asocijacija mi je bila na mene kad sa bila istog uzrasta

----------


## DalmaIB

> Jel ide sad pred kraj 10 mj netko dolje?


Ja sutra krećem sa stimulacijom i trebala bi 25.dole. Ako se sve bude odvijalo kako treba  :Smile: 

Bibinsvijet hvala na lipim riječima  :Heart: 

I da, ja isto plaćam karticom sve. Doduše za materijal sam imala uz sebe gotovinu, al sve ostalo kartica. Nije ugodno nosat tolike novce sa sobom okolo.

----------


## Afrodita06

Moja beta na 11 dnt 267,2 UI/L
Uzv za 2 tjedna

----------


## domaćica

> Moja beta na 11 dnt 267,2 UI/L
> Uzv za 2 tjedna


Afrodita čestitam od srca!! Odlične vijesti!!! Neka i dalje nastavi po školski  :Smile:

----------


## mala85

> Ja sutra krećem sa stimulacijom i trebala bi 25.dole. Ako se sve bude odvijalo kako treba 
> 
> Bibinsvijet hvala na lipim riječima 
> 
> I da, ja isto plaćam karticom sve. Doduše za materijal sam imala uz sebe gotovinu, al sve ostalo kartica. Nije ugodno nosat tolike novce sa sobom okolo.


Ja 28.10. Trebam biti kod njih, mi cemo 27 krenit takoder ako bude sve ok. 
Najvjerovatnije da cemo ici u evro u taj hotel, Portal je bas poskupio a katastrofa su sa svime... ako budemo u isto vrijeme dolje možemo popiti kavu ako si za. 
Afrodita čestitam od srca

----------


## bibinsvijet

> Moja beta na 11 dnt 267,2 UI/L
> Uzv za 2 tjedna


Afrodita , cestitam od ❤️

----------


## Dot99

> Moja beta na 11 dnt 267,2 UI/L
> Uzv za 2 tjedna


Jeeeej čestotke Afrodita, od srca, neka bude dalje školski  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Dot99

Hej cure , ja sam u takvoj gužvi, dok sve posložimo prije odlaska dole. I ja idem sad krajem 10. mj, možda oko 1.11. (trebala bi 29.)

Dr. L. mi je prepisao od drugog dana ciklusa 3x1 estrofem, i to je to, dakle onak zatečena,em mi prvi put, em kako samo to, i ultrazvuk 6. dan ciklusa, to mi u petak. Javim da sam počela sa Estrofemom i tjt, meni još niko nije rekao kada da budem dole. A moram sve organizirati. Tko vam je do odredil, dr.Boban ili dr. L.?Lud :Smile: im od svega blago rečeno. Ako netko bude tada , može kava !!  :Smile: 

I još, niko mi ne odgovara u petrovoj, tko vam endo mjeri, vaša ginekologica ili mpo dr. u Petrovoj?

----------


## DalmaIB

> Hej cure , ja sam u takvoj gužvi, dok sve posložimo prije odlaska dole. I ja idem sad krajem 10. mj, možda oko 1.11. (trebala bi 29.)
> 
> Dr. L. mi je prepisao od drugog dana ciklusa 3x1 estrofem, i to je to, dakle onak zatečena,em mi prvi put, em kako samo to, i ultrazvuk 6. dan ciklusa, to mi u petak. Javim da sam počela sa Estrofemom i tjt, meni još niko nije rekao kada da budem dole. A moram sve organizirati. Tko vam je do odredil, dr.Boban ili dr. L.?Ludim od svega blago rečeno. Ako netko bude tada , može kava !! 
> 
> I još, niko mi ne odgovara u petrovoj, tko vam endo mjeri, vaša ginekologica ili mpo dr. u Petrovoj?


Ne znam ti ništa reć za terapiju, ja sam uvijek imala ili zablete od 2./3.dana za poticanje ovulacije (dok smo mislili da je amh jako nizak) ili evo sad Elonva injekcija 3.dan pa uzv 7. S tim da je to subota, a problem kod mene subotom naći tko će ovavit pa sam poslala mail mogu li 6.dan.
Kad vidi na tom uzv koliko ima folikula i koliki su onda će ti dat gonal ili šta već. Ugl nisam ti ništa pomogla ahhaha  :facepalm: 
Što se tiče odlaska dole... Ja sam 1.put pitala dr.L kad bi trebala bit i dala mu dva termina kad imam avion pa mi je on rekao da bi taj drugi let moglo bit kasno za punkciju. Dakle najbitnije ti je doć prije punkcije, e sad oćeš dan prije ili 3 dana prije ne bitno. Dole možeš nastavit sa folikulometrijama ako bude potrebe. Ja sam zadnji put zadnju radila kod njega. Ja sad već znam da mi je punkcija ili 11.ili 12.dan pa tako namistim let (sad sam namistila na 10.dan c.). Al moji su ciklusi kratki, mislim da s normalnim ciklusima punkcija nije prije 14.dana, ispravite me ako griješim. Da skratim (nakon šta sam roman napisala) najbolje da pitaš dr.L po njegovom stručnom mišljenju kada bi mogla biti punkcija da se možeš organizirat s letom.
Endometrij i folikule ja idem mjeriti kod MPO dr, mislim da ovi "obični" ginekolozi nisu svi baš vični tom mjerenju jer to inače ne rade.

Mala85 ja ću tada vjer još bit tamo, čekati transfer. Slobodno se javi za kavicu.
Do99 ti isto javi kad si dolje, možda se skupimo sve tri  :Smile: 

Afrodita čestitam od  :Heart:

----------


## DalmaIB

Dot99,
Također možda je dobro da uzmeš kartu FlyOpty, tako nešto se zove, pa da možeš mijenjat datum (naravno ako ima slobodnih mjesta) bez naknade (odnosno plaćaš samo razliku u cijeni ako je ima).

----------


## Alisa81

Afrodita, velike čestitke!!!

----------


## Afrodita06

Hvala vam cure na velikoj podršci, divne ste!

----------


## LaraLana

> Moja beta na 11 dnt 267,2 UI/L
> Uzv za 2 tjedna


Afrodita pa to su divne vijesti...čestitam  :Heart:

----------


## LaraLana

Za smještaj...ja sam pisala za Evroset.
Jednom sam tamo bila, doduše davno i nije nešto posebno. To su sobe s kupaonom i toliko malim tv-om.
Al bilo je ok. Imaju teniske terene i dječje igralište.
Mislim da je kćer od gazdarice bila prvakinja u tenisu pa zato i imaju tu terene. 
Od bolnice do njih nije bilo trotoara pa je malo nezgodno ići. 
To je kad izlaziš iz bolnice na glavnu cestu lijevo, a ima na desno i još bliže "Vergina hotel" pa tko želi nek pogleda.
Ja nisam bila pa ne znam.
Meni je Portal najviše odgovarao zbog blizine da si nemoram misliti za stop injekciju i punkciju da nezapnem u prometu.

----------


## LaraLana

> Pozdrav LaraLana
> da evo i ja sam to gledala  , meni je dr.B u mailu napisao da je donorski materijal(samo sperma)3000€, IVF je 2600, hormonska terapija je individualna pa se krece od 600-1000€, prva godina smrzavanja je 870€ svaa naredna je 300€.
> 
> p.s. najgore od svega sto ja moram sa sobom nosit ovaj iznos 3000€ , mislim sta nije moglo da se uplati , dr.B kaze samo gotovina u eurima .


Ja sam davno bila, jedna među prvima koja je probila led.
Materijal sam platila 2600 eura najbolje pokretni, ivf 1650 eura, hormonsku terapiju nešto malo preko 2000 eura ( uzimala sam 6 gonala na dan).
Bila sam punih 14 dana dole, plus vađenje hormona koje su mi tražili prije stop injekcije.
Dr. L je prije zahtjevao da se dole bude 6 dc pa to se ne isplati niti možeš ići kući pa svaki drugi dan na uzv dolaziti.
Popustili su sad u vezi toga jer su se žalile žene.

Tako da je mene moj prvi postupak sa svim ovim što sam nabrojala plus još što sam išla privatno na papu, briseve, markere na hepatitis i hormone plus AMH došlo oko 8000 eura. 
To je bio početak 2014-te.
AMH malo koji lab je uopće radio. Čekalo se da se nakupi pa su slali vani i bio je jako skup.

----------


## LaraLana

> Hej cure , ja sam u takvoj gužvi, dok sve posložimo prije odlaska dole. I ja idem sad krajem 10. mj, možda oko 1.11. (trebala bi 29.)
> 
> Dr. L. mi je prepisao od drugog dana ciklusa 3x1 estrofem, i to je to, dakle onak zatečena,em mi prvi put, em kako samo to, i ultrazvuk 6. dan ciklusa, to mi u petak. Javim da sam počela sa Estrofemom i tjt, meni još niko nije rekao kada da budem dole. A moram sve organizirati. Tko vam je do odredil, dr.Boban ili dr. L.?Ludim od svega blago rečeno. Ako netko bude tada , može kava !! 
> 
> I još, niko mi ne odgovara u petrovoj, tko vam endo mjeri, vaša ginekologica ili mpo dr. u Petrovoj?


Dr. L ti to određuje. Nema Boban ništa s tim.
Pitaj ga slobodno. Obično je prvi uzv 6 dc i najbolje da ti mpo dr napravi jer ovi obični ginekolozi to jednostavno neznaju. 

Ovo što pitaš za Petrovu, ti si preko HZZO-a u postupku?
Pa onda odi tamo na uzv kod njih, sigurno si išla po lijekove već. Nadam se da će se još netko javiti tko bolje zna sve to kako ide.

----------


## LaraLana

> ...ovdje nikoga nisam htijela previse zamarat pitanjima i pod pitanjima...
> Naravno s obzirom da zivim u maloj sredini sve skupa je tesko, iskreno nisam se nikad vidjela  kako cu se nac u ovoj situaciji, jednako tako nisam niti pomisljala da mozda i za mene postoji nada i rijesenje...
> Evo pomocu svih vasih upita, odgovora, podrske i samog cackanja po internetu ja sam ugovorila prvi pregled, saznala dosta toga,prije svega od svih Vas dragih zena, potom i iz prve ruke samih dr.
> Moram samo iskreno rec da klinika nije neki svemirski brod, imamo mi ovdje uredene klinike, super dr., da oni su tamo malo pristupacniji, odvoje vrijeme za svakog pojedinacno, nasmijaniji i po svemu sudeci vole svoj posao(moje videnje).
> Ipak , na pregledu kod dr.L sam se osijecala strasno napeto i nekako ponizeno i to radi toga sto se nisam zapravo imala gdje skinut i obuc( srica unaprijed pripremljeno), sto su vrata bila za svakog otvorena pa si ko na izvolte svima.
> Pregled je potrajao, pa covjeku proradi masata a i naravno postajes svijesniji da nesto ne stima , a nema komunikacije, objasnjenje ...nakon pregleda i iznesenih cinjenica ostanes zatecen, pa nit imas komentara a pogotovo pitanja.
> Moja preporuka je , trudit se ostat pribran, pokusat se cim prije fokusirat na rijesene, doc zapravo spreman na sve.


Ja ću ti samo reći da živila u maloj ili velikoj sredini da je to sve isto i da je velika sredina jedno malo selo gdje se sve zna i puno kojekakvih dežurnih tračibaba. 
Ja imam dvoje djece iz Sistine iz dvije trudnoće i živim u velikom gradu punom ovakvih gore što sam ti već navela.
Dugo sam uopće tražila kliniku gdje otići tako da se ovakve odluke ne donose preko noći, nije jednostavno...znam.
Otišla sam dole, zapravo prije već sam otišla sam posložila stvari u glavi i bila čvrsta u odluci. 
Uvijek će se netko naći da će te nešto pitati, šaputati, upirati prstom u tebe i na to moraš biti spremna da će toga uvijek biti. Biti će pitanja i od djeteta. 
Što si više pribrana i posložiš si u glavi lakše će tebi biti.

Da se osvrnem sad malo na situaciju o kojoj si pisala.
Žao mi je da je tako kako je s tim miomima ali vjerojatno ima riješenje dok su rekli da možeš u postupak. 
Istina imamo mi super doktora ali vidiš kako kod tebe to nitko nije vidio.
Meni je klinika Sistina premoćna što se tiče izgleda, čistoće i uređaja koje posjeduju. Jedino je istina i šteta što još neke stvari ne rade mislim na bolju dijagnostiku PGD itd ali doći će i to na red.

Kako misliš nisi se imala gdje skinuti? Ordinacije su ogromne i imaji paravan koji te odvaja od stola gdje razogvarate i stola za pregled i ginekološke stolice.
Taj paravan mičeš/povlačiš i nitko te ne vidi.
Dr dolazi i radi uzv sjeda na stolicu i okrenut je leđima tom paravanu, vrata su daleko osim ako se nije nešto tu renoviralo. Ti kod tog stola imaš stolicu za odložiti stvari i vješalicu na zidu. U te Ordinacije samo osoblje može ući s karticom kad ju prisloni na senzor. Ali to je osoblje i ti ljudi rade svoj posao, nemojte žene da ovo bilo kome smeta. Pa to je toliko nebitno u svemu ovome. 

Mene više smeta ovo njihovo u zadnje vrijeme što baljezgaju oko cijena i što vrte ženama iste protokole a da ne spominjem ovo jedna može platiti samo gotovinom a druga plaća Internet bankarstvo.
To nije u redu....i da se ne dobiju nikakve informacije o embrijima.
Zovite nakon transfera u sobu doktora ili embriologa da vam daju informacije. Pa to im je dužnost a i posao.

----------


## sushi

> Ja ću ti samo reći da živila u maloj ili velikoj sredini da je to sve isto i da je velika sredina jedno malo selo gdje se sve zna i puno kojekakvih dežurnih tračibaba. 
> Ja imam dvoje djece iz Sistine iz dvije trudnoće i živim u velikom gradu punom ovakvih gore što sam ti već navela.
> Dugo sam uopće tražila kliniku gdje otići tako da se ovakve odluke ne donose preko noći, nije jednostavno...znam.
> Otišla sam dole, zapravo prije već sam otišla sam posložila stvari u glavi i bila čvrsta u odluci. 
> Uvijek će se netko naći da će te nešto pitati, šaputati, upirati prstom u tebe i na to moraš biti spremna da će toga uvijek biti. Biti će pitanja i od djeteta. 
> Što si više pribrana i posložiš si u glavi lakše će tebi biti.
> 
> Da se osvrnem sad malo na situaciju o kojoj si pisala.
> Žao mi je da je tako kako je s tim miomima ali vjerojatno ima riješenje dok su rekli da možeš u postupak. 
> ...


Slažem se sa svime. Nakon transfera sam jednostavno rekla sestri da želim pričati s embriolozima - poslali su mi embriologinju koja mi je sve lijepo i dugo objašnjavala i pokazivala rezultate dok sam ležala nakon transfera.

Niste tamo neki objekti i ne budite pasivne, to je vaše tijelo i liječenje i postupci NISU besplatni ni onima koje idu preko HZZO-a - plaćate ih svaki mjesec iz svoje plaće. Imate pravo komunicirati i tražiti što želite.

----------


## sushi

> Hej cure , ja sam u takvoj gužvi, dok sve posložimo prije odlaska dole. I ja idem sad krajem 10. mj, možda oko 1.11. (trebala bi 29.)
> 
> Dr. L. mi je prepisao od drugog dana ciklusa 3x1 estrofem, i to je to, dakle onak zatečena,em mi prvi put, em kako samo to, i ultrazvuk 6. dan ciklusa, to mi u petak. Javim da sam počela sa Estrofemom i tjt, meni još niko nije rekao kada da budem dole. A moram sve organizirati. Tko vam je do odredil, dr.Boban ili dr. L.?Ludim od svega blago rečeno. Ako netko bude tada , može kava !! 
> 
> I još, niko mi ne odgovara u petrovoj, tko vam endo mjeri, vaša ginekologica ili mpo dr. u Petrovoj?


Dot ti ideš u postupak s donacijom jajne stanice? U tom slučaju ti je protokol sasvim drugačiji od Dalme i ostalih cura koje idu u stimulaciju vlastitih. 
Vjerojatno ćeš dobiti još lijekova u terapiji, ali tek kad dođeš u MK na prvi uzv jer se sve ostalo osim estrofema počinje uzimati oko transfera. Meni su rekli sto za start dali samo estrofema, ostalo sam kupila tamo kad su mi rekli što trebam.
U zadnje vrijeme cure koje idu na donaciju js zovu da dođu u Sistinu na cca 12-13 dan ciklusa, a do tad pratiš debljinu endometrija u Hr i javljaš im. Po potrebi, ovisno kakva će debljina biti na prvom mjerenju, će ti povećati ili smanjiti dozu estrofema. Meni su recimo smanjili, a nekim curama koje su ovdje pisale su povećali.

----------


## sushi

Još ću dodati, a već sam pisala o tome - preko Airbnb ili Bookinga može se rezervirati super stanove u Skopju, cijene su po 20 eura za noć. Nema smisla ići u raspadajući hotel samo zato što je odmah uz kliniku. Taksiji su im jeftini, možete se i dogovoriti s taksistima da vas uvijek vozi isti (tako smo mi napravili) - tamo su gotovo svi otvoreni i spremni za dogovore, Balkan u najboljem smislu  :Smile: 

Za lokaciju smještaja preporučujem četvrt Debar Maalo - oni ga zovu boemska četvrt, jedan je od ljepših dijelova grada, smireno je, tamo su svi sadržaji na par minuta pješke (dućani, restorani, fina kava itd.), najbolje doživite grad. Do centra je 15-ak min pješke, a do klinike 5 min taksijem ili 30-ak min pješke kroz glavni gradski park.
Za doručak se uobičajeno jede čorba i samo izađete iz stana i birate gdje ćete. 
Meni je to okruženje i boravak u tom dijelu grada ostala jedna od najljepših uspomena iz Skopja.

----------


## sushi

Afrodita čestitam i sretno  :Heart:

----------


## branca_i

Slažem se sa svime sto su napisale LaraLana i Sushi. Ja nakon 5. postupaka dolje imam samo pozitivna iskustva, u svakom pogledu (uz iznimku Bistre koja je samo prvi put bila ok, poslije ne, ali i to se da rijesit  :Wink: ). I da, treba se nekad malo aktivirat i postavljat pitanja, bez ustrucavanja. 

Afrodita, cestitke!!!  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## DalmaIB

Joj da, ja uopće nisam razmišljala koja je donacija kod tebe Dot. Svaka čast svima vama koje ste sve pohvatale. Ja sam skoro došla do tog da sve moram pisati  :facepalm: 

Btw skroz mi je neobično da s ovom injekcijom Elonva ne treban ništa bockat, uzimat sve do 6.dc kad idem na uzv. Svako malo me uvati sekunda panike jesam li nešto zaboravila jer sam u svim postupcima do sad bar imala clomifen za popit. Hahaha luuudaaa.

I da, slažem se, pitajte sve. Meni mozak blokira dole i samo razmišlja o endometriju i ko mantru ponavljam pitanje "koliki je endometrij" haha. Al sad bez clomifenq valjda neće bit ni te neizvjesnosti sa endometrijem.
Ja sam npr.zadnji put večer prije transfera slala mail dr.L zbog panike oko endometrija i skroz normalno je čovik odgovorio.

----------


## Afrodita06

Nemojte me krivo shvatiti ali baš mi je drago što sam sad skontala da nije da jedino ja imam 1000 podpitanja da mantra kako ovo kako ono, da šaljem mailove. Svima je to očito tako.

Biba pun ti je inbox.

----------


## bibinsvijet

> Ja sam davno bila, jedna među prvima koja je probila led.
> Materijal sam platila 2600 eura najbolje pokretni, ivf 1650 eura, hormonsku terapiju nešto malo preko 2000 eura ( uzimala sam 6 gonala na dan).
> Bila sam punih 14 dana dole, plus vađenje hormona koje su mi tražili prije stop injekcije.
> Dr. L je prije zahtjevao da se dole bude 6 dc pa to se ne isplati niti možeš ići kući pa svaki drugi dan na uzv dolaziti.
> Popustili su sad u vezi toga jer su se žalile žene.
> 
> Tako da je mene moj prvi postupak sa svim ovim što sam nabrojala plus još što sam išla privatno na papu, briseve, markere na hepatitis i hormone plus AMH došlo oko 8000 eura. 
> To je bio početak 2014-te.
> AMH malo koji lab je uopće radio. Čekalo se da se nakupi pa su slali vani i bio je jako skup.


Da, ma sve razumijem , i ja evo idem sve o svom trosku privatno (jucer vadila , privatno 3 dan ciklusa, PRL,TSH I AMH...to me izaslo cca 450 kn.) Sada trenutno ne mogu niti pretpostavit koliko okvirno ce me sve ovo skupa doc, samo da nam svima uspije , to mi je kao i svima najbitnije.

----------


## bibinsvijet

> Ja ću ti samo reći da živila u maloj ili velikoj sredini da je to sve isto i da je velika sredina jedno malo selo gdje se sve zna i puno kojekakvih dežurnih tračibaba. 
> Ja imam dvoje djece iz Sistine iz dvije trudnoće i živim u velikom gradu punom ovakvih gore što sam ti već navela.
> Dugo sam uopće tražila kliniku gdje otići tako da se ovakve odluke ne donose preko noći, nije jednostavno...znam.
> Otišla sam dole, zapravo prije već sam otišla sam posložila stvari u glavi i bila čvrsta u odluci. 
> Uvijek će se netko naći da će te nešto pitati, šaputati, upirati prstom u tebe i na to moraš biti spremna da će toga uvijek biti. Biti će pitanja i od djeteta. 
> Što si više pribrana i posložiš si u glavi lakše će tebi biti.
> 
> Da se osvrnem sad malo na situaciju o kojoj si pisala.
> Žao mi je da je tako kako je s tim miomima ali vjerojatno ima riješenje dok su rekli da možeš u postupak. 
> ...


Hvala LaraLana, 
slazem se u potpunosti s navedenim, ja sam zapravo htijela skrenut pozornos svim novim koje su tu a ne pisu/pitaju...onima koje ce tek doc ...kako je to meni iz mog gledista sve bilo i izgledalo...
Naravno da se niti jedna odluka , pogotovo neka s ovolikom tezinom, odgovornoscu, ne bi nagolo trebala donositi.
Meni je iskreno zao sto nisam jos kao mlada isla u potragu za rijesenjem svog problema, jednostavno nisam pojma imala da i zene bez partnera imaju priliku ostvarit svoj obitelj.
Sto se tice ordinacije , da palo mi je napamet uslikat, mislim imala sam vremena (15 -20min sam bila sama i cekala )...
da ima paravan, ne kao kabine vec preko cijele prostorije , i mala stolica ispod kreveta za pregled uvz.
Nije da se zalim na ista sto se tice bolnice, ja samo volim bit pripremljena na sve(npr. ako nesto boli ,neki pregled, postupak, volim znat, ja nisam nikad takoreceno bila u dr. tako da nakon ovih mojih operacija imam traume , ako me razumijete),(ako je netko tip osobe kaze svoje i gotovo, da znam da tu osobu mogu pitat za objasnjenje, a da ne ispadne da nekom kradem vrijeme ...itd), a nitko nije isti od nas .
Htijela sam samo dodat, da je meni ipak sve ispalo malo drugacije nego sto sam mogla iscitat od svih mojih prethodnica, ipak potrudila sam se tak sto sam popratila sve od prve stranice, naravno nakon svih infrmacija da sam se malo i pogubila u svemu , pa zato nekad i pitam nesto sto je davno receno ,pa cak i u vise navrata , sorry zbog tog .

----------


## Dot99

Da da ja sam donacija js.
Ma sve mi jasno,samo volim pitati i provjeriti više puta,jednostavno sam takva. A i sad sam tek prvi puta tako da sam malčice izgubljena. Što očekivato,neka vrsta straha. Puno pitanja i potpitanja.
Ja još neznam kada točno trebam biti dolje, reko dr. L oplodnja oko 14 dana ciklusa,meni to pada u subotu,29. pa kako će se posložiti nezz. U petak idem na uzv kod dr.
Uglavnom ja sam Dalma i Mala,ako smo u isto vrijeme dolje,svakako za kavu  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## pap

Hej djevojke, zna li netko gdje se u Splitu može obaviti pravno i psihološko savjetovanje, koje HZZO zahtjeva za odobrenje?

----------


## Lucius

Pozdrav drage žene,
Čitala sam nedavno na forumu da je netko napisao da im je Boban rekao da je donorica ekskluzivitet i da će donirati js samo za njih tj nju.
Isto to je i meni rekao i pitala sam ga dva puta dali sam dobro razumjela što govori da nije neka greška u prijevodu.
Donorica će donirati samo za mene js i nikome više na svijetu. Šok i nevjerica. 
Rekla sam mu da mi to zvuči nevjerojatno. Niti sam tražila da mi to kaže niti pitala ista o tome, sam mi je to počeo pričati, sav ponosan.
Isprintao mi je 10 tak donorica sa https://ovogenebank.com/. 
Nakon što sam izabrala jednu, pitala sam ga ako slučajno ima još koju sliku jer ona koju mi je isprintao je bila malecka i crno bijela. Rekao je da nema. 
Nešto mu se jako žurilo jer nakon što smo izabrali donoricu i što je partner dao sjeme na analizu on je u roku od 5 min već bio na putu za odlazak iz klinike. 
Kad sam došla kući, napravila sam si profil na istoj stranici i skinula si bar 10 visoko kvalitetnih slika u boji od donorice koju sam odabrala i koja će donirati js samo za mene. 
Ne znam što reći,ostavio je čudan dojam na mene.

----------


## Alisa81

Lucius, nisam išla na donaciju jajnih pa ne znam detalje, ali vidim da je ovo banka s donoricama iz Uk, Azije, Europe...prije su, koliko sam tu čitala, bile iz Ukrajine. Možda je jednokratno darivanje politika ove banke. 

Što se tiče odabira, ne voli ti on previše detaljno filozofirati oko donora. Rekla bih da mu izgled nije baš previše bitan, više su druge stvari važne. To je moj dojam, ne znam.

----------


## Spring-Summer

Zna li netko tko je prosao embriotransfer da li na dan transfera navecer stavljamo vaginaletu Utrogeston, iako smo ju ujutro prije transfera pille?

----------


## branca_i

> Zna li netko tko je prosao embriotransfer da li na dan transfera navecer stavljamo vaginaletu Utrogeston, iako smo ju ujutro prije transfera pille?


Normalno nastavljas sa utrogestanima vaginalno nakon ET-a.
Ja sam ih jedino znala popiti kad bi bila na putu nazad za RH-a (u autu ili avionu), i to bi vec bilo koji dan iza transfera.

----------


## Spring-Summer

> Normalno nastavljas sa utrogestanima vaginalno nakon ET-a.
> Ja sam ih jedino znala popiti kad bi bila na putu nazad za RH-a (u autu ili avionu), i to bi vec bilo koji dan iza transfera.


 Puno hvala. Nisam bila sigurna smijem li ih stavljati vaginalno navecer ako je transfer bio  ujutro, ali sada znam da smijem.
I od srca cestitam na trudnoci❤

----------


## mala85

Spring-summer smiješ i to cak vec 2h nakon transfera.

----------


## Spring-Summer

> Spring-summer smiješ i to cak vec 2h nakon transfera.


Puno hvala. Koliko ste dugo pile decortin tablete?

----------


## mala85

Do bete piješ sigurno, e sad posto je meni bet bila 0 prekidala sam svu terapiju a do kada se pije to ne znam.

----------


## sushi

> Pozdrav drage žene,
> Čitala sam nedavno na forumu da je netko napisao da im je Boban rekao da je donorica ekskluzivitet i da će donirati js samo za njih tj nju.
> Isto to je i meni rekao i pitala sam ga dva puta dali sam dobro razumjela što govori da nije neka greška u prijevodu.
> Donorica će donirati samo za mene js i nikome više na svijetu. Šok i nevjerica. 
> Rekla sam mu da mi to zvuči nevjerojatno. Niti sam tražila da mi to kaže niti pitala ista o tome, sam mi je to počeo pričati, sav ponosan.
> Isprintao mi je 10 tak donorica sa https://ovogenebank.com/. 
> Nakon što sam izabrala jednu, pitala sam ga ako slučajno ima još koju sliku jer ona koju mi je isprintao je bila malecka i crno bijela. Rekao je da nema. 
> Nešto mu se jako žurilo jer nakon što smo izabrali donoricu i što je partner dao sjeme na analizu on je u roku od 5 min već bio na putu za odlazak iz klinike. 
> Kad sam došla kući, napravila sam si profil na istoj stranici i skinula si bar 10 visoko kvalitetnih slika u boji od donorice koju sam odabrala i koja će donirati js samo za mene. 
> Ne znam što reći,ostavio je čudan dojam na mene.



Ja sam tu njegovu priču na konzultacijama shvatila na način da se to odnosi na Makedoniju...jer po makedonskom zakonu donor/ica može donirati samo jednom u slučaju živo rođenog djeteta...

Može li netko tko će uskoro ići dolje to provjeriti?  :Smile:

----------


## branca_i

> Puno hvala. Koliko ste dugo pile decortin tablete?


U "svjezem" ivf-u kad sam ostala trudna prije ovog FET-a pila sam ga nakon bete jos nekih 10ak dana. Prvi uzv mi je bio 7-8 dana nakon bete. Decortin sam pila onda jos 5 dana nakon uzv-a. Postepeno mi je dr. L ukidao.

----------


## Lucius

ova banka ima više "kataloga" donorice za UK, za Aziju, Kanadu, USA i Internacionalne. Mi spadamo u Internacionalne i tamo su donorice iz Ukraine.
A za ove druge ne znam od kud su.
Banka je prije bila smještena u Ukrajini, ali kako je sad tamo rat premjestili su sve u Bratislavu. 
ja sam si nekako zamišljala da ću imati malo više detalja o donorici i da ću moći vidjeti više slika, tipa kad je bila beba, barem sliku iz profila. Mislim sve su to gluposti jer izgled možda nekome nije bitan, bitno je da je na kraju beba zdrava, ali ako već imam mogućnost izbora zašto onda to ne iskoristiti kako spada.

----------


## DalmaIB

Mala, Dot, ništa od kave u Skopju.
Ja prekidam s terapijom, 9.dan ciklusa na desnom jajniku ništa, na livom 9 i 6mm. Nema smisla nastavljat. Idući ciklus je moj. 
Al za promjenu, bez clomifena, mi je endometrij debilji od 6mm hehe. Do sad sam to postizala tek na punkciji.
Sretno svim curama. Razveseljavajte me i dalje sa svojim dobrim vjestima dok ne uspijem samu sebe razveseliti.  :Heart:

----------


## Spring-Summer

> U "svjezem" ivf-u kad sam ostala trudna prije ovog FET-a pila sam ga nakon bete jos nekih 10ak dana. Prvi uzv mi je bio 7-8 dana nakon bete. Decortin sam pila onda jos 5 dana nakon uzv-a. Postepeno mi je dr. L ukidao.


Hvala.

----------


## Dot99

Dalma, šteta za kavu, možda bude prilike. Recite mi djevojke, koliko ste plaćale i gdje kupovale prolutex i clexane? Domaćica mi rekla da imamo pravo u Petrovoj uzeti do bete clexane? Gdje ste dole kupovale navedeno?
Mi putujemo u čet, držite fige.
 :Smile:

----------


## Kaja1976

Prolutex sam kupovala u Sistininoj ljekarni i ponekad čak gore u Sistini na pultu kod Bistre kad bi plaćala.
Malo je jeftinije nego kod nas i ne treba recept.

----------


## Mia1122

Hej drage moje
Pitanjce vezano za pocetak uzimanja terapije. Trebala bih negdje polovicom 12 mj ici dole. Koliko ste prije transfera pocele?

----------


## Alisa81

Mia, to ovisi na kakvom si protokolu - dugom ili kratkom. Ako si na dugom, onda 20 - 25 dana kontracepcije, 3 dana pauze, 14 dana stimulacije. A i vrijeme stimulacije je individualno. Zatim 3 - 5 dana razvoja embrija do transfera. Ovako je bilo kod mene. Svakome je malo drugačije.

----------


## Mucize

Pozdrav ljudi,

koliko je cijena postupka donacije jajnih stanica u Makedoniji? Te jesu li ipak nešto bolje šanse za ostvarivanje trudnoće u Makedoniji ili Češkoj?

Hvala

----------


## Lucius

Pozdrav, cijena postupka u Makedoniji je oko 6600 eura (u tu cijenu ulazi donacija jajne stanice, et, pregled, picsi tako nama piše na predračunu.) Ja idem preko zdravstvenog i te troškove ne plaćam, samo trošak puta, spavanje, hrana i to nam je došlo za dvoje oko 1000 e, a moraš ići dva puta.
U Makedoniji rade sa zamrznutim materijalom. Šanse su veće sa svježim. Mada ima prednosti ići na postupak sa zamrznutim jer imaš više izbora, možeš izabrati donoricu koja više liči na majku dok sa svježim navodno nemaš toliko izbora ili nemaš uopće. Ja sam nova u svemu tome i nemam toliko iskustva koliko ostale forumašice. Prelistaj ovaj topic i naći ćeš puno informacija o cijelom postupku i iskustva žena koje su ostale baš nedavno trudne u Makedoniji.

----------


## LiaLia

Drage ženice, prošli tjedan je stigao još jedan mali Makedonac  :Very Happy:  Oboje smo dobro i uživamo skupa. Pozdrav svima, pratimo vas  :grouphug:

----------


## domaćica

> Drage ženice, prošli tjedan je stigao još jedan mali Makedonac  Oboje smo dobro i uživamo skupa. Pozdrav svima, pratimo vas


Čestitam!!!!
To je bila donacija js ili sjemena?
Koji pokušaj?

----------


## Alisa81

LiaLia čestitke!!!!

----------


## LiaLia

> Čestitam!!!!
> To je bila donacija js ili sjemena?
> Koji pokušaj?


Donacija sjemena. Imali smo srece i uspjelo nam je iz prvog pokušaja  :Smile:

----------


## LiaLia

Hvala  :Smile:

----------


## branca_i

> Drage ženice, prošli tjedan je stigao još jedan mali Makedonac  Oboje smo dobro i uživamo skupa. Pozdrav svima, pratimo vas


LiaLia, cestitke! Prekrasne vijesti!  :Heart:  :Heart:  Uzivajte zajedno!

----------


## Afrodita06

LiaLia čestitamo od ❤️

----------


## Dot99

Lia Lia čestitke od  :Heart: 

Javljam djevojke, mi smo u sri 2.11. odradili transfer, u čet došli doma, sada odmaramo i čekamo betu  :Smile:

----------


## mala85

LiaLia čestitam od ❤️

----------


## LiaLia

Hvala svima  :Heart:

----------


## Alisa81

Dot99 sretno, javi rezultate  :Smile:

----------


## mala85

Pozz svima, zanima me dali ste morali ponavljati betu ako ste npr vadili na 10 dan od transfera, dali ste morali ponovo vadit na 12 ili 14 dan? Jel vas dr trazio vadenje ponovno bete?

----------


## DalmaIB

> Pozz svima, zanima me dali ste morali ponavljati betu ako ste npr vadili na 10 dan od transfera, dali ste morali ponovo vadit na 12 ili 14 dan? Jel vas dr trazio vadenje ponovno bete?


Mislim da to ovisi o tome jel se beta poklapa s prosjekom za taj dan. Kad mi je 12.dan trodnevnog bila samo 17.5 onda mi je tražio da ponovim. Sad zadnji put kada je 12.dan dvodnevnog bila 45 nije tražio ponavljanje nego rekao da je to dobro za taj broj dana i da za 10 dana napravim uzv. Al ja sam ipak ponovila da vidim da se dupla zbog sebe.
A soc.ginekolog mi je bez problema davao upjtnice za betu. I te prve dvije, a i za ove poslije kad je počeo smećkasti isvjedak i kad je počela beta luditi  :facepalm: 

Nisam upratila jesi išla na postupak?
Javljaj nam novosti.
Dot također  :Smile:

----------


## LaraLana

> Drage ženice, prošli tjedan je stigao još jedan mali Makedonac  Oboje smo dobro i uživamo skupa. Pozdrav svima, pratimo vas


Kako je ovo lijepo pročitati.....čestitam od  :Heart:

----------


## LaraLana

> Lia Lia čestitke od 
> 
> Javljam djevojke, mi smo u sri 2.11. odradili transfer, u čet došli doma, sada odmaramo i čekamo betu


Sretno Dot i javi nam se obavezno  :Yes:

----------


## LaraLana

> Pozz svima, zanima me dali ste morali ponavljati betu ako ste npr vadili na 10 dan od transfera, dali ste morali ponovo vadit na 12 ili 14 dan? Jel vas dr trazio vadenje ponovno bete?


Nisam nikada ponavljala betu.....jednu vadila na 12 dnt a u drugoj trudnoći na 15 dnt.

----------


## LaraLana

> Pozz svima, zanima me dali ste morali ponavljati betu ako ste npr vadili na 10 dan od transfera, dali ste morali ponovo vadit na 12 ili 14 dan? Jel vas dr trazio vadenje ponovno bete?





> Mala, Dot, ništa od kave u Skopju.
> Ja prekidam s terapijom, 9.dan ciklusa na desnom jajniku ništa, na livom 9 i 6mm. Nema smisla nastavljat. Idući ciklus je moj. 
> Al za promjenu, bez clomifena, mi je endometrij debilji od 6mm hehe. Do sad sam to postizala tek na punkciji.
> Sretno svim curama. Razveseljavajte me i dalje sa svojim dobrim vjestima dok ne uspijem samu sebe razveseliti.


Dalmal žao mi je da je postupak prekinut. Nadam se da ćeš dobiti sad malo drugačiji protokol jer ti ovi očito ne pašu.
Dal sam nešto krivo pročitala al da si pisala da si sad imala Elonvu?

----------


## DalmaIB

> Dalmal žao mi je da je postupak prekinut. Nadam se da ćeš dobiti sad malo drugačiji protokol jer ti ovi očito ne pašu.
> Dal sam nešto krivo pročitala al da si pisala da si sad imala Elonvu?


Da imala sam elonvu(jedva je nabavila) i očito mi ne paše nikako. Evo sad imam i cistični folikul koji je ostao od tog ciklusa tako da ni od ovog ništa, a i estrofen mi je visok. Sad idem s kontracepcijom pa drugi dan ciklusa uzv, progesteron i estradiol pa ćemo vidit što dalje. Vjer sa menopurom odmah od 3.dana ciklusa.

----------


## DalmaIB

> Da imala sam elonvu(jedva je nabavila) i očito mi ne paše nikako. Evo sad imam i cistični folikul koji je ostao od tog ciklusa tako da ni od ovog ništa, a i estrofen mi je visok. Sad idem s kontracepcijom pa drugi dan ciklusa uzv, progesteron i estradiol pa ćemo vidit što dalje. Vjer sa menopurom odmah od 3.dana ciklusa.



*Estradiol (ne estrofen)  :facepalm:

----------


## Alisa81

Evo friških IVF cijena iz Sistine - punkcija 626 eura, ET 2033 eura, znači sve kupa 2659 eura...

----------


## LaraLana

> *Estradiol (ne estrofen)


Skužila sam. Nažalost da, hoće se ciste pojaviti i naravno da prave problem i odulje cijelu situaciju.
Tu u Hr se već dugo koristi Elonva, Ovalep ili tako nekako. Oni nisu dugo dole htjeli da uvedu u protokole. 
Znam kad sam drugi put išla na ivf da sam pitala dr. L za Elonvu pa mi je rekao nešto ćemo drugo, odnosno jedan ćemo polustimulirani postupak jer sam i naglasila da zbog financija ne bi mogla opet u onako skupi postupak kao prvi put. Vidim da im cijene stalno rastu, ne znam kako oni sebi to uopće zamišljaju....ode tu u nedogled  :Confused: 

Sretno draga i naravno javljaj nam kad kreneš opet.

----------


## LaraLana

> Evo friških IVF cijena iz Sistine - punkcija 626 eura, ET 2033 eura, znači sve kupa 2659 eura...


Ma sitnica.....šalim se naravno. Napisala sam u postu gore.
Ali da još napišem da su žene spremne dati love i love na postupke ma kakve oni cifre bubnu i da, svjesni su oni toga....da, mnogi i kredit dignu.
2014-te je postupak bio sa svim 1650 ili 1690 eura. Morala bi pogledati točno, znači punkcija, anestezija, ivf i et.
Kako mi je ostalo u sjećanju da je punkcija i anestezija oko 250, 260 eura bilo. Znači to im je i više od duplo poskupilo od tad.

Alisa jel ima kakvih novosti kod tebe?

----------


## LaraLana

> Pozdrav drage žene,
> Čitala sam nedavno na forumu da je netko napisao da im je Boban rekao da je donorica ekskluzivitet i da će donirati js samo za njih tj nju.
> Isto to je i meni rekao i pitala sam ga dva puta dali sam dobro razumjela što govori da nije neka greška u prijevodu.
> Donorica će donirati samo za mene js i nikome više na svijetu. Šok i nevjerica. 
> Rekla sam mu da mi to zvuči nevjerojatno. Niti sam tražila da mi to kaže niti pitala ista o tome, sam mi je to počeo pričati, sav ponosan.
> Isprintao mi je 10 tak donorica sa https://ovogenebank.com/. 
> Nakon što sam izabrala jednu, pitala sam ga ako slučajno ima još koju sliku jer ona koju mi je isprintao je bila malecka i crno bijela. Rekao je da nema. 
> Nešto mu se jako žurilo jer nakon što smo izabrali donoricu i što je partner dao sjeme na analizu on je u roku od 5 min već bio na putu za odlazak iz klinike. 
> Kad sam došla kući, napravila sam si profil na istoj stranici i skinula si bar 10 visoko kvalitetnih slika u boji od donorice koju sam odabrala i koja će donirati js samo za mene. 
> Ne znam što reći,ostavio je čudan dojam na mene.


Lucija žao mi je da je takav dojam ostavio na tebe a vrlo je bitno kakav dojam doktori, embriolozi i ostalo osoblje ostave dojam na pacijente. 
On je vrlo dobro znao da se možeš logirati u vidjeti fotografije, zašto je tako reagirao to samo on znam.
Probaj to ostaviti iza sebe i komuniciraj s dr koji će ti voditi postupak na najbolji mogući način. 
Aneta je izvrsna biologica tako da ćeš možda i nju imati kad ti bude najvažnije.

Ovo što pišeš za donorice ne znam ali npr.znam da je se donor spermatozoida moga izabrati kao eksluzivni donor i nema više pravo nigdje biti i to je koštalo kao suho zlato.

Javi nam kako ide ali očito je da su u jako velikoj gužvi i stresu, pritisku sa svih strana i nezadovoljni plaćama a cijene dižu svako malo.

----------


## Alisa81

Je, cijena je veća za 500 eura od mog zadnjeg postupka. I da, ja sam jedna od tih koja je digla kredit na 10 godina za postupke.
Što je, tu je...vlasnici bolnice debelo koriste situacije žena i parova, trpaju pacijente, a doktori i sestre samo lete i grcaju...proširili su i čekaonu da stane toliko pacijenata.

Ja sutra imam aspiraciju. Bumo vidli...ovaj sam puta bila na 300, a onda i 450 jedinica gonala, nadam se da će se isplatiti.

----------


## LaraLana

> Je, cijena je veća za 500 eura od mog zadnjeg postupka. I da, ja sam jedna od tih koja je digla kredit na 10 godina za postupke.
> Što je, tu je...vlasnici bolnice debelo koriste situacije žena i parova, trpaju pacijente, a doktori i sestre samo lete i grcaju...proširili su i čekaonu da stane toliko pacijenata.
> 
> Ja sutra imam aspiraciju. Bumo vidli...ovaj sam puta bila na 300, a onda i 450 jedinica gonala, nadam se da će se isplatiti.


Točno to, vlasnici debelo koriste situaciju.
Sretno sutra na punkciji, da bude dovoljno materijala za lijepe embrije pa da s trbuhom lakše otplaćuješ kredit, bar ti neće biti krivo  :Wink:

----------


## mala85

LaraLana htjela ti poslati poruku kaze da ti je inbox pun? 
Zene koje su krvarile u trudnoći, šta radit? Kome se trebam javit?

----------


## LaraLana

> LaraLana htjela ti poslati poruku kaze da ti je inbox pun? 
> Zene koje su krvarile u trudnoći, šta radit? Kome se trebam javit?


Obrisala sam poruke!

----------


## Afrodita06

Ja sam se javljala svom mpo dr i dr L naravno. iako to moje nije bilo baš krvarenje već smeđarenje.

----------


## mala85

I meni je stalo krvarenje ali mi sad curi smeđe. Jel to loše? Bila sam na ultrazvuku ništa se ne vidi osim 2 gv ali je jos rano za embrij. Ne vidi se, smede mi sad skroz curi.

----------


## Afrodita06

> I meni je stalo krvarenje ali mi sad curi smeđe. Jel to loše? Bila sam na ultrazvuku ništa se ne vidi osim 2 gv ali je jos rano za embrij. Ne vidi se, smede mi sad skroz curi.


Jel to nešto obilno ili malo? Jel te nešto boli? To si danas išla na uzv? Moguće je da imaš nekakav hematom pa je od tuda krvarenje. Meni se to dosta smirilo kada mi je dr L maknuo Aspirin iz terapije. Ako misliš da je to previše i ozbiljno bolje odi na hitnu. Tako ćeš jedino znati.

----------


## mala85

Bila sam na hitnoj i rekli su mi da maknem aspirin. Ne vidi se ništa, nemam hematon barem ga oni nisu vidjeli.

----------


## DalmaIB

Krvarenja u trudnoći mogu bit od svačeg, a zapravo ničeg. Znam da je teško ne brinuti. Moguće je da je bio hematom pa si ga iskrvarila, moguće je da je implantacijsko, da je neka kapilara pukla... Glavno da se smirilo. Probaj ostati bistre glave i ne paničariti. Vjerujem da će stati skroz kad je već prešlo samo u smećkarenje.
Gestacijske su tu dakle da sad sve ok.
Zna se dogodit da se nikad ne sazna od čega je bilo krvarenje, a trudnoća prođe u naboljem redu. Miruj, probaj smiriti glavu i na idućem ultrazvuku će se u gestacijskim vidjeti obe mrvice  :Smile: 

Svakako ako vidiš da ne ide na bolje idi na hitnu. Bolje i bit dosadan nego ne poduzimat ništa i grist se.

Drž' se

----------


## DalmaIB

> Skužila sam. Nažalost da, hoće se ciste pojaviti i naravno da prave problem i odulje cijelu situaciju.
> Tu u Hr se već dugo koristi Elonva, Ovalep ili tako nekako. Oni nisu dugo dole htjeli da uvedu u protokole. 
> Znam kad sam drugi put išla na ivf da sam pitala dr. L za Elonvu pa mi je rekao nešto ćemo drugo, odnosno jedan ćemo polustimulirani postupak jer sam i naglasila da zbog financija ne bi mogla opet u onako skupi postupak kao prvi put. Vidim da im cijene stalno rastu, ne znam kako oni sebi to uopće zamišljaju....ode tu u nedogled 
> 
> Sretno draga i naravno javljaj nam kad kreneš opet.


Hvala ti.
Elonva je trenutno u nestašici, uopće je nema u RH i rekli su da je ne mogu ni naručiti, prognoza je da bi mogla doći tek u siječnju. Ja je u Italiji nabavila (to su bile kombinacije i po). A i skupa je ajme i inače. Još uz nju treba Menopur...uff. 
A meni, čini se, nije ni odgovarala.
Ovaj ciklus sam trebala krenuti s Menopurom od 3.dana ciklusa, al eto cista... Al sredit će se i to. 
Ako ništa sad na kontracepcijskim bar imam bokun sisa hahahaha

----------


## Alisa81

Evo rezultata moje konjske stimulacije - 14 jaja izvadili, 5 oplođeno, 2 vratili i 3 zamrznuli. Jako sam zadovoljna s obzirom da su na prvoj folikulometriji u Zg. bile puno lošije prognoze. I da, vraćeno je 2.dan, ne znam zašto, a nema ni veze...ja se pripremila da ću možda čekati do 5.dana, kako su neke cure pričale, ali eto...

----------


## Afrodita06

Odlično Alisa,
Važno da si ti zadovoljna.
A sad svi skupa držimo fige da se mrvice prime.

----------


## LaraLana

> Evo rezultata moje konjske stimulacije - 14 jaja izvadili, 5 oplođeno, 2 vratili i 3 zamrznuli. Jako sam zadovoljna s obzirom da su na prvoj folikulometriji u Zg. bile puno lošije prognoze. I da, vraćeno je 2.dan, ne znam zašto, a nema ni veze...ja se pripremila da ću možda čekati do 5.dana, kako su neke cure pričale, ali eto...


Alisa živjeli dvodnevni  :Wink:  i da nas razveseliš lijepom betom.
Super što imaš embrija i za led! Sretno....

----------


## pap

Pozdrav, pripremam se za prvi pregled, te me zanima koja je trenutna situacija sa koronom u klinici i za prelazak granice? Da li je potrebno testiranje ili? Hvalaa

----------


## Alisa81

Hvala cure!

----------


## mala85

Žene evo opet počela krvarit, dok L mi je bio izbacio aspirin, šta sad ne valja? Sad bi trebala biti 6 tt. Ne znan kome da se sad javim ili sta da radim?

----------


## mala85

Ovo je igranje živaca, krv je bila više vodenasta roza, sad je smeđi vodenasti iscjedak. Javila sam se dr. Kaze sutra da obavim ultrazvuk a sutra nedjelja ne znam gdje da ga obavim sutra. Šta vi mislite?

----------


## Tomoe

Mozda je najbolje da odes na hitnu, ja kad sam prokrvarila bila je subota navecer i otisla sam na hitnu, tamo su mi napravili ultrazvuk i dali duphaston 4 tablete da odmah popijem i krvarenje se smirilo.

----------


## domaćica

Dobila, sam informaciju da u Petrovoj više ne izdaju Clexane, zbog tog famoznog renoviranja. Na Svetom Duhu ga nikad niti nisam mogla dobiti a sad navodno niti na Vuk Vrhovcu ne daju. Ima li itko od Vas ikakvu informaciju da se negdje može dobiti da ne moram kupovati? Da li možda netko dobivao na recept kod soc. ginekologa? Hvala Vam unaprijed.

----------


## mala85

Ja dobijem crni recept i ja ih placam redovno, još ih nijednom nisam dobila.

----------


## domaćica

Hvala mala85. Kako si ti? Jesi bila na hitnoj ili se sve smirilo?

----------


## mala85

Nisam bila na hitnoj, smirilo se.

----------


## Iva83

Domaćica imas pravo da ti clexane propise tvoj soc.ginekolog,ja sam koristila cijelu trudnocu i niti jedan nisam kupila

----------


## Iva83

Ja nisam imala dokumentaciju da prilozim vec sam pokazala mail od dr L i na osnovu toga su mi propisani,tako nemoj da te uvjeravaju da se nemoze,moze se

----------


## domaćica

Hvala Iva83, idem danas kod nje pa ću vidjeti. Kad se svi oni ponašaju proizvoljno. Na sv. Duhu mi nikad nisu htjeli dati, a u Petrovoj bez problema. Čak ni bolnice nisu usklađene a kamoli ovi u domovima zdravlja. Nadam se da će mi dati.
Mala85, drago mi je zbog tebe. Neka sve ostane kako treba.

----------


## Alisa81

Cure, doktori iz MK vam onda propisuju terapiju cijelu trudnoću?

----------


## Afrodita06

> Cure, doktori iz MK vam onda propisuju terapiju cijelu trudnoću?


Ja sam se dr L javila nakon prvog uzv. Rekao mi je do kada bi trebala koristiti Utrogestan, sve ostalo mi je ukinuo. Kako sam prestala ići kod svog mpo dr tako više ni s njim ne komuniciram oko trudnoće i terapija.
U prijašnjim situacijama mi je znao reći kada da se javim ali sad zadnji put nije rekao da se moram javljati pa sam ja shvatila da je to to.

----------


## sushi

> Cure, doktori iz MK vam onda propisuju terapiju cijelu trudnoću?


Ne, ne mogu te oni pratiti kroz cijelu trudnoću... Trebaš odabrati ginekologa/icu u Hr tko će te pratiti (to ne mora biti i često nije mpo-ovac)...i obavezno dati sve, baš sve informacije o postupku i terapiji... pogotovo NE skrivati info o donaciji jer za neke situacije i kasnije eventualne terapije u nepredviđenim situacijama ili komplikacijama to može biti ključno (ja sam konkretno imala takvu situaciju u kasnijoj trudnoći)...

----------


## Iva83

Domacica,oni sami nece ti ni reci,bar je kod mene tako bilo,ja nebih ni znala da mi teta koja radi u ljekarnoj nije rekla recite dr da imate pravo na recept i tako sam onda i postupila,neckao se,al sam rekla da znam da imam pravo i na kraju je napisao recept..kao da sve daju iz svog djepa nedaj Boze

----------


## domaćica

Iva83, ne daju. Otkantala me i soc ginekolog i opća praksa. Odustala sam, kupila i mir. Samo se uzrujam...
Da ima neki zakon di to piše pa da joj stavim na stol, ali ne da mi se više....

----------


## Iva83

Domacica,a bas mi je zao,vjerovatno ima,samo mi nemozemo do toga..nisu uredu ,da netko dobije,netko ne ,a kad duze koristis nisu to bas mali novci

----------


## LaraLana

*Alisa i mala* kako ste?

----------


## mala85

Ja sam trenutno ok. Kako kad, često sam užasno jako umorna (ne znam od čega) da nemam snage za ništa i tijelo mi se počne tresti ali ovako sam ok.

----------


## Alisa81

Ja sam isto dobro. U iščekivanju dana D za vaditi betu. Sad sam 7 dnt dvodnevnih. Uzela sam i bolovanje da se ne stresiram ma poslu bar ovih tjedan dana. Vježbam karakter da ne uđem u laboratorij do sljedeće srijede.

----------


## Lucius

Sretnooo cureee !!! Nadam se da cu uskoro docekat poziv od Bobana da su stigla jajasca iz Ukraine  :Smile:  pa da krenem i ja napokon u postupak. Ubi me vise ovo cekanje.

----------


## bibinsvijet

> Sretnooo cureee !!! Nadam se da cu uskoro docekat poziv od Bobana da su stigla jajasca iz Ukraine  pa da krenem i ja napokon u postupak. Ubi me vise ovo cekanje.


Pozdrav Lucius, 
evo i ja nestrpljivo iscekujem poziv  od B.,
meni je receno da mogu materijal ocekivat oko 15.12, kada je tebi najavljeno?

----------


## Lucius

Isto tako mi je receno, sredina ili kraj 12 mj.  :Smile:  u 10 mj sam imala prvi pregled, od tad do sad kao da je prosla cijela vjecnost. Ti isto cekas js?

----------


## bibinsvijet

> Isto tako mi je receno, sredina ili kraj 12 mj.  u 10 mj sam imala prvi pregled, od tad do sad kao da je prosla cijela vjecnost. Ti isto cekas js?


Isto u 10 mj. prvi pregled, idem na donaciju sjemena.

----------


## Mia1122

> Sretnooo cureee !!! Nadam se da cu uskoro docekat poziv od Bobana da su stigla jajasca iz Ukraine  pa da krenem i ja napokon u postupak. Ubi me vise ovo cekanje.


Ja isto cekam poziv taj  :Smile:  
Isto bi trebali u drugoj polovici 12 mj doc materijali. I onda valjda u 1mj transfer. 
Ako koja bude tada dole mozemo kavu popiti  :Smile:

----------


## Lucius

Nadam se da ćemo uskoro pakirati kofere i kupovati karte. :Very Happy:

----------


## LaraLana

> Ja sam isto dobro. U iščekivanju dana D za vaditi betu. Sad sam 7 dnt dvodnevnih. Uzela sam i bolovanje da se ne stresiram ma poslu bar ovih tjedan dana. Vježbam karakter da ne uđem u laboratorij do sljedeće srijede.


Alisa jel čekaš srijedu ili si možda radila test?
Danas si 12 dnt jel tako?

----------


## Alisa81

Hej, nisam vadila betu, čekam srijedu, ali sam radila test. Vidi se neka slabašna crtica.  :Smile:  12. dnt je....i sad zabrijavam da je crta preslaba za taj dan ..ah, mozak na hormonima. :/

----------


## bibinsvijet

> Hej, nisam vadila betu, čekam srijedu, ali sam radila test. Vidi se neka slabašna crtica.  12. dnt je....i sad zabrijavam da je crta preslaba za taj dan ..ah, mozak na hormonima. :/


pozzz Alisa81,
ja vjerujem u tu slabasnu crticu

----------


## LaraLana

> Hej, nisam vadila betu, čekam srijedu, ali sam radila test. Vidi se neka slabašna crtica.  12. dnt je....i sad zabrijavam da je crta preslaba za taj dan ..ah, mozak na hormonima. :/


Alisa baš me veseli pa i slabašna crtica. Ipak su to dvodnevni embriji a i ovisi koji si test radila, dal je bila 10 ili 25 miu osjetljivost. 
Najbolji su ti Gravignost ultra i Geratherm....daleko najpouzdaniji testovi.
Ali ako imaš još testova ponovi sutra pa ćeš vidjeti dal tamni. 
Moja beta za 12 dan je bila po njihovoj procjeni visoka za dvodnevne pa je Boban mislio i da su se oba primila.
Na uzv je od prvog dana bila jedna GV.

----------


## Alisa81

Koristila First sign iz Bipe. Jutros je bila jednako slaba kao zadnja 3 dana (brine me to što se boja ne miče, kakvi god testovi bili). 
Ali došla je i beta - 85 na 13dnt dvodnevnih.  Po tablicama da je ok brojka. Bit ću mirna tek u četvrtak nakon 2.bete.
LaraLana, da, tvoje su brojke bile baš lijepe.  :Smile:

----------


## Afrodita06

> Koristila First sign iz Bipe. Jutros je bila jednako slaba kao zadnja 3 dana (brine me to što se boja ne miče, kakvi god testovi bili). 
> Ali došla je i beta - 85 na 13dnt dvodnevnih.  Po tablicama da je ok brojka. Bit ću mirna tek u četvrtak nakon 2.bete.
> LaraLana, da, tvoje su brojke bile baš lijepe.



Alisa sretno danas!

----------


## LaraLana

> Koristila First sign iz Bipe. Jutros je bila jednako slaba kao zadnja 3 dana (brine me to što se boja ne miče, kakvi god testovi bili). 
> Ali došla je i beta - 85 na 13dnt dvodnevnih.  Po tablicama da je ok brojka. Bit ću mirna tek u četvrtak nakon 2.bete.
> LaraLana, da, tvoje su brojke bile baš lijepe.


Alisa jel došla nova beta?

----------


## Alisa81

Da, stigla je, nažalost ništa. 88 je.

----------


## Afrodita06

Alisa žao mi je!

----------


## LaraLana

> Da, stigla je, nažalost ništa. 88 je.


Jojjj te biokemijske :Sad: 
Alisa žao mi je al je dobra stvar zapravo i biokemijska jer je došlo do implantacije a i imaš još 3 embrija koja te čekaju i vjerujem da ćeš što prije ići po njih.

----------


## Alisa81

Boban se baš ne osvrće na to što stoji beta, kaže neka nastavljam terapiju i ponovim danas ili sutra. A ponovit ću, makar mi je sve jasno.....da, barem imam smrzliće pa ću što prije po njih...makar me to još me tješi, ali valjda bude.

----------


## LaraLana

> Boban se baš ne osvrće na to što stoji beta, kaže neka nastavljam terapiju i ponovim danas ili sutra. A ponovit ću, makar mi je sve jasno.....da, barem imam smrzliće pa ću što prije po njih...makar me to još me tješi, ali valjda bude.


Alisa a što kaže dr. Lazarevski? Mislim da je on odgovoran za nastavak terapije ako i kako treba. 
Jesi ponovila betu?

----------


## pap

Cure, jeste li odmah nakon povratka sa prvog pregleda slale dokumentaciju za povrat putnih troškova? Ako mi netko može pomoći, što točno treba poslati, tj ima li neki obrazac koji treba popuniti i priložiti uz karte? 
Hvala!

----------


## Senka43

Drage cure,
nama je nakon proslogodisnjeg,uspesnog,transfera ostalo jos 5 zamrznutih embriona.Mi smo javili klinici da ih uniste jer nam je ova mala lutkica dovoljna za ovaj zivot.
Ovim se odjavljujem sa ovog foruma i zelim da se zahvalim svima vama na ogromnoj podrsci tokom nase borbe za potomstvo.Veliko hvala LariLani koja uvek nadje vremena da odgovori i da podrzi.
Ne odustajte,borite se do kraja i ostvarenja cilja.
Puno srece svima i da sto pre zagrlite vase,male,srećice i puno zagrljaja i poljubaca od mene i male koja je napunila 7 meseci.

----------


## Alisa81

Vadila sam ju tek danas da ju vidim da pada da budem mirna, ali se povećava - iznosi 164 (poduplala se, ali od četvrtka)  :Sad:  Čekam odgovor doktora Popovića što dalje....utorak 82, četvrtak 88, sad 164.

----------


## Alisa81

Senka, ajme koje sreće pa da ti ostane višak materijala, a ti ostvarila što si htjela. 
Uživajte i sretno vam bilo u životu.  :Smile:

----------


## Alisa81

Sutra moram na UZV.

----------


## LaraLana

> Drage cure,
> nama je nakon proslogodisnjeg,uspesnog,transfera ostalo jos 5 zamrznutih embriona.Mi smo javili klinici da ih uniste jer nam je ova mala lutkica dovoljna za ovaj zivot.
> Ovim se odjavljujem sa ovog foruma i zelim da se zahvalim svima vama na ogromnoj podrsci tokom nase borbe za potomstvo.Veliko hvala LariLani koja uvek nadje vremena da odgovori i da podrzi.
> Ne odustajte,borite se do kraja i ostvarenja cilja.
> Puno srece svima i da sto pre zagrlite vase,male,srećice i puno zagrljaja i poljubaca od mene i male koja je napunila 7 meseci.


Senka dušo draga svu sreću vam želim i uživajte u svakom trenutku  :Heart:

----------


## LaraLana

> Vadila sam ju tek danas da ju vidim da pada da budem mirna, ali se povećava - iznosi 164 (poduplala se, ali od četvrtka)  Čekam odgovor doktora Popovića što dalje....utorak 82, četvrtak 88, sad 164.


A kod dr. Popovića si......osluškuj simptome jer znaš ako si pratila kako je kod Dalmal bilo.
Dobro je što sutra ideš na uzv. Javi se svakako.

----------


## DalmaIB

Nadam se Alisa da nije ko kod mene i da ćeš nas razveseliti. Obzirom da je beta ispod 1000 moguće je da ti ništa ne vide, bilo u maternici bilo van nje (što nije!!!). Tako da te ne iznenadi. Kod mene su vidili vanmaterničnu tek nakon šta je beta skočila iznad 1000, 27.dan nakon transfera dvodnevnog. 
Držim ti fige da je problem u nekom lučenju hormona i da je trudnoća uredna  :fige: 

Pap mislim da što se tiče korone nema nikakvih restrikcija. Ni za ulazak ni izlazak iz zemlje. Maska u avionu i klinici i to je to. Ako netko zna više nek me ispravi.

Senka sretno. Uživaj u svojoj curi  :Heart: 

Ja putujem u četvrtak, postupak pred sam Božić nadam se da će donijeti sreću najveću  :Smile:

----------


## Lucius

Bok *Mia1122*  :Smile:  
Ti čekaš js ili spermiće?
Ja sam uvijek za kavicu i baklavicu   :Klap:

----------


## Lucius

Bok *Mia1122*  :Smile:  
Ti čekaš js ili spermiće?
Ja sam uvijek za kavicu i baklavicu   :Klap: 
Sretno *Alisa81* i *DalmaIB*!!! Ovo mora da će nam biti najuzbudljiviji Božić i početak Nove godine u životu.

----------


## Alisa81

Da, znam da je beta premala da se ipta vidi, ali doktor veli da se za ove tjedne mora vidjeti gestacijski mjehur. Znam da ne zvuči dobro. A išla sam provjeriti betu da se uvjerim da pada ili da je više nema, budući da je stala, i da budem mirna. Sad sam jako nemirna.

----------


## Mia1122

> Bok *Mia1122*  
> Ti čekaš js ili spermiće?
> Ja sam uvijek za kavicu i baklavicu


Cekam I jajne I spermice. Jer posto nemam svoje jajne, treba mi donacija.Nadam se da ce ako ne ovaj iduci doc materijali.
Javim kad cu znat kad idem dole, pa vidimo ko je gdje za kavicu

----------


## mala85

Senka43 svu srecu vam zelim. 
Alisa81 sretno da na kraju prode sve dobro.
Zene koje su bile trudne a imale krvarenje, koliko je to kod vas bilo obilno? Meni je neki dan bilo jako puno da sam mislila da je gotovo medutim sve je ok a fascinantno je to sto nemam hematon, mislila sam ako je krvarenje da mora biti hematon a ono nista.

----------


## Mia1122

Žene zvao me Boban da su dosli materijali. Tak da mozda I jos koju nazove. Uglavnom izgleda da stizu  :Smile:

----------


## DalmaIB

> Da, znam da je beta premala da se ipta vidi, ali doktor veli da se za ove tjedne mora vidjeti gestacijski mjehur. Znam da ne zvuči dobro. A išla sam provjeriti betu da se uvjerim da pada ili da je više nema, budući da je stala, i da budem mirna. Sad sam jako nemirna.


Znam kako ti je. Ja sam nakon svake bete ludila.
Ja bi na tvom mistu isto napravila, odnosno provjeravala treću betu da vidim da pada. Čak sam ti mislila napisat da ponoviš pa čitajuć dalje vidila da jesi.
Ja sam na uzv išla sa 500 i nešto pa ništa nisu vidjeli. Ni gestacijsku ni išta Ja sam išla jer sam imala neko smećkarenje. Tako ako nemaš dodatnih simptoma osim lude bete ja ću vjerovat da će ić na dobro i da nešto smeta lučenju hormona, a mrvica je tamo gdje treba biti. Obavezno nam javi iza UZVa

Ako je netko u Skopju od petka na dalje evo javljam se za kavicu  :Wink:

----------


## LaraLana

*DalmalB* Sretno! Daj me podsjeti ti si u stimulaciji jel tako? 

*Alisa* kako si, jesi išla na uzv ili možda ponavljala betu?

----------


## Alisa81

Da...UZV se niš ne vidi, beta 240. :/. Čekam odg.doktora.

----------


## Alisa81

13. dnt beta 82
15. dnt neta 88
19. dnt beta 162
21. dnt beta 240...
Evo glupo da gluplje ne može....

----------


## Alisa81

Prekid terapije.
DalmaIB, u kojem si ti trenutku bila prekinula terapiju kod vanmaterične? 
Želim ti sreću na sadašnjem postupku!!!

----------


## LaraLana

> 13. dnt beta 82
> 15. dnt neta 88
> 19. dnt beta 162
> 21. dnt beta 240...
> Evo glupo da gluplje ne može....


Alisa žao mi je što prolaziš kroz sve ovo. Čini mi se da je beta usporila i nadam se da neće trebati raditi zahvat.
Kod Dalmal je ipak bila veća i rasla je bržim tempom već tvoja....piše joj u potpisu pa pogledaj.

Što ti je još rekao dr uz prekid terapije? Trebaš vaditi betu još da se vidi dal pada ili?

----------


## DalmaIB

Alisa baš mi je žao.
Da, kako LaraLana kaže, kod mene je ipak rasla brže. Na kraju sam došla do preko 2000, čini mi se i preko 2500, ne sjećam se više.
Terapiju sam prekinula kad mi je dr.potvrdila ultrazvukom vanmaterničnu (27.dnt) i poslala me u bolnicu. To je bio četvrtak, vikend su me pratili, vadili betu jer nisam imala nikakvih simptoma i u pon odlučili da idemo na operaciju u uzorak. Dakle meni se beta poduplala u tih 3-4 dana i bez terapije.
Kod tebe će se to riješiti samo od sebe jer kako je već rečeno usporila je. Al ja bih isto ponovila betu da budeš sigurna.

LaraLana da, s ovim sam ciklusom išla u stimulaciju s Menopurom od 3.dana. Ona folikularna cista koju sam imala je nestala. Trenutno imam tri lijepa ujednačena folikula, a koliko je moje laičko oko vidjelo imaju još dva manja pa ćemo vidjeti hoće li se i oni možda pokrenuti. Al i ova tri su mi super jer su baš baš ublizo, sazrijeti će svi u isto vrijeme. Sutra sam u klinici, vadim hormone, a pretp da će i dr.L napravit zadnju folikulometriju i računam da je aspiracija u nedilju.

P.s. Dalma... Ono IB je ib  :Wink:

----------


## Alisa81

Ma vidim da ti je bila puno veća beta, samo me zanimalo u kojem trenutku je bio prekid terapije. Ma mjerit ću ja betu za koji dan za svaki slučaj...
A s doktorom se još nisam čula (samo viberom komunicira)- kad sve krene na loše ili samo kratka poruka ili zauzeto ili se ne javi. Tak da...još ne znam službeno ...

Sretno na aspiraciji! Meni se od zadnjeg uzv do aspiracije još namnožilo dosta folikula, bit će njih i više.  :Smile:

----------


## bibinsvijet

> Ja isto cekam poziv taj  
> Isto bi trebali u drugoj polovici 12 mj doc materijali. I onda valjda u 1mj transfer. 
> Ako koja bude tada dole mozemo kavu popiti


Mia1122,
ti čekaš js ili spermiće?

----------


## LaraLana

Dalma....ok  :Wink: 
Sretno i javljaj nam novosti.

Alisa da prođe što bezbolnije.

----------


## Mia1122

> Mia1122,
> ti čekaš js ili spermiće?


Dosli materijali. Cekala sam jedno I drugo. Receno mi je da 2 dan ciklusa u 1mj krecem sa terapijom. Sve mi je L napisao, sad samo treba cekat ciklus  :Smile:

----------


## LaraLana

Dalma jel sutra punkcija?

----------


## DalmaIB

> Dalma jel sutra punkcija?


Hej. Da, sutra u 9.
5 je folikula koliko smo vidili i da ona dva su manja, na njih ne računam. Endometrij je beć 7.5. Koliko je bolji bez clomifena  :Smile: 
Al evo ne znam šta da mislin o ovoj svojoj prehladi koja se pojavila jučer popodne. Prvo mi je nos počeo curiti, a tijekom noći i grlo boliti. Doduše sad mi je grlo bolje. Čudno skroz. Do sad sam uvik bila 100% zdrava u postupku. A sad me stra jer meni upale grla često završe tek sa antibioticima :ne znam:. Taman googlam di su ljekarne da uzmem septolete il nešto.

Alisa kako si ti?

----------


## Alisa81

Dalma sretno sutra!! Uzmi septolete, grgljaj s vodicom za usta. Madam se da ti neće trebati antibiotik, ali mislim da ne može naštetiti. U nekim je zemljama i on dio terapije, koliko sam skužila.

Pa ja sam dobro, u principu čekam da dođe M. Ako ne dođe za 2 dana, moram opet na betu. Već sam u planovima kako se najbolje pripremiti za FET, dogovaram s doktorom da pokušam u prirodni postupak, te pilule i estrofem su mi se baš zgadili.

Kako ste vi najčešće išli na FET?

----------


## LaraLana

> Hej. Da, sutra u 9.
> 5 je folikula koliko smo vidili i da ona dva su manja, na njih ne računam. Endometrij je beć 7.5. Koliko je bolji bez clomifena 
> Al evo ne znam šta da mislin o ovoj svojoj prehladi koja se pojavila jučer popodne. Prvo mi je nos počeo curiti, a tijekom noći i grlo boliti. Doduše sad mi je grlo bolje. Čudno skroz. Do sad sam uvik bila 100% zdrava u postupku. A sad me stra jer meni upale grla često završe tek sa antibioticima :ne znam:. Taman googlam di su ljekarne da uzmem septolete il nešto.
> 
> Alisa kako si ti?


Sretno sutra! 
Uzmi propolis, meni je puno puta pomoglo. Do transfera će biti bolje  :Wink:

----------


## LaraLana

Dalma ako si u Portalu ljekarna u Sistini doslovno radi non stop. Bar je tako bilo. Nedjeljom je nešto kraće radila već ovim danima pa si svakako nešto uzmi.

----------


## Alisa81

Dalma, kak je prošlo?

----------


## DalmaIB

Evo me. Čekala sam da me zovu koliko ih se oplodilo. Imala sam tri jajne stanice, jedna se oplodila, transfer u srijedu  :Smile:

----------


## Alisa81

Jedna ali vrijedna!!! Neka se samo lijepo razvija. Koji ti dan vraćaju?

----------


## LaraLana

> Evo me. Čekala sam da me zovu koliko ih se oplodilo. Imala sam tri jajne stanice, jedna se oplodila, transfer u srijedu


To je znači trodnevni embrij....samo naprijed Dalma.
Bitno je da se nešto oplodilo jer najgore je ostati bez transfera  :Heart:

----------


## mala85

Žene koje su rodile, dali ste radile npr Nifty, Veritas test...? Nešto od toga? Znam da je jako skupo oko 5000kn, zanima me dali je koja od vas to radila? I sta mislite trebam li ga radit? Kako vi na to gledate?

----------


## Afrodita06

Ja sam radila Panoramu ali čekam još rezultate.

----------


## Alisa81

Mala85, mislim da je to totalno individualno. Neke žene žele roditi bez obzira na sve i spremne su odgajati dijete kakav god problem imalo. Riječi nekih mojih prijateljica - što ću raditi test kad i tako ne bih pobacila....
Ja bih radila test da sam trudna, to znam sigurno. Znam sebe i znam da ne bih bila spremna na bolesno dijete. Svatko zna sebe.

----------


## mala85

Sad imam još jedno pitanje. Dali ste uz vitamine (Impryl) ja pijem (kršitelj koda), kupovale jos posebno folnu kiselinu? Sad sam cula da bi i to trebala piti a dosad mi to nitko nije rekao.

----------


## Alisa81

Mala85, ja mislim da ne, ali neće naštetiti dodatna. 

Meni beta i dalje raste tempom duplanja na svaka 4 dana. Živcira me i uznemiruje. Sad je 782. Nikak da odustane više aaaaaaa

----------


## Afrodita06

> Sad imam još jedno pitanje. Dali ste uz vitamine (Impryl) ja pijem (kršitelj koda), kupovale jos posebno folnu kiselinu? Sad sam cula da bi i to trebala piti a dosad mi to nitko nije rekao.


Ja isto pijem samo (kršitelj koda). Dr mi je rekla da nema potrebe još dodatno jer (kršitelj koda) ima aktivnu folnu kiselinu a posebno da ne treba u ranim trudnićama jer bebe nemaju toliku potrebu za tim.

----------


## Afrodita06

> Mala85, ja mislim da ne, ali neće naštetiti dodatna. 
> 
> Meni beta i dalje raste tempom duplanja na svaka 4 dana. Živcira me i uznemiruje. Sad je 782. Nikak da odustane više aaaaaaa


Alisa baš mi je žao što te toliko muči. Nadam se da će sve završiti s najboljim mogućim ishodom.

----------


## DalmaIB

Alisa svakako prati betu, ako naraste preko 1000 ponovi ultrazvuk. Ako je vanmaternična, ne daj Bože, nije se za igrati. A tko zna možda je bebuška baš tamo gdje treba bit samo se igrala skrivača malo.

Ja čekam let za doma. Jutros bio transfer odličnog osmostaničnog embrija. Čak su mi slikicu pokazali. Dr.L zadovoljan, kaže sve super. Iza nove godine nadam se najljepšim mogućim vjestima za početak 2013.

Prenatalne su dovoljne jedne. Bill kojw koje imaju aktivnu folnu. Ja za početak pijem impryl, a poslije prelazim na neke dostupnije.

----------


## mala85

Alisa81 nadam se da ce sve dobro zavrsiti. 
DalmaIB super, držim fige za novu da uđeš sa lijepim vijestima i da nas sve obradujes. 2023 mora biti nasa (Afrodita, DalmaIB, Alisa81..)

----------


## bibinsvijet

Hejjj...
hvala za info, mene jos nije zvao.
Kada ocekujes ciklus?

----------


## bibinsvijet

Mia1122, 
hvala za info

----------


## bibinsvijet

Evo da javim i meni stigao materijal

----------


## Mia1122

> Hejjj...
> hvala za info, mene jos nije zvao.
> Kada ocekujes ciklus?


Vidla sam da ti je dosao material! Super!!!
E sad neznam napamet jer meni se to ravna po Trisequens hormonalnim tabletama, al negdje krajem 1mj.

----------


## LaraLana

> Cekam I jajne I spermice. Jer posto nemam svoje jajne, treba mi donacija.Nadam se da ce ako ne ovaj iduci doc materijali.
> Javim kad cu znat kad idem dole, pa vidimo ko je gdje za kavicu


Mia1122 kod vas je obostrana donacija?
Molim te ako znaš cijene da napišeš koliko će te koštati.

Cure vi koje ste friško sad bile dole u postupku da napišete cijene pošto oni svako malo poskupljuju i malo su na "Vi" s cijenama kako za koga.....jer se ispostavilo da jednom kažu ovako a jednom onako, pa prva godina čuvanja besplatno pa netko plati a netko ne itd bilo je razno raznih kombinacija.

----------


## LaraLana

A i dobro će ovdje doći da se objave češće cijene da se vidi i zna.

Dalma sretno  :Smile: 

Alisa tvoja beta baš kida živce :/

----------


## Mia1122

> Mia1122 kod vas je obostrana donacija?
> Molim te ako znaš cijene da napišeš koliko će te koštati.
> 
> Cure vi koje ste friško sad bile dole u postupku da napišete cijene pošto oni svako malo poskupljuju i malo su na "Vi" s cijenama kako za koga.....jer se ispostavilo da jednom kažu ovako a jednom onako, pa prva godina čuvanja besplatno pa netko plati a netko ne itd bilo je razno raznih kombinacija.


Da da obostrana donacija
Boban mi je napisao da uzmem 3200 eura I sva sreca da sam imala vise kod sebe kako inace volim imati rađe vise, jer sam platila skoro 5000 eura samo materijal I sad cu nekid 1200 eura transfer( iako bi moglo biti vise)

----------


## Mia1122

> Hejjj...
> hvala za info, mene jos nije zvao.
> Kada ocekujes ciklus?


Krajem 1mj bi trebao biti. Inace sam na hormonima, pa se meni po tome menga ravna.

----------


## Alisa81

Mene je IVF sad koštao 2500 i nešto sitno, ali mi recimo nisu naplatili produžavanje čuvanje donatorskog materijala. 
I dobila sam gratis zaleđivanja 3 embrija od Bobana. Valjda mi se smilovao zbog nečega što nisam htjela ni pisati dosad. Naime, nakon asapiracije su mi došli doktor i Boban da me obavijeste da je došla obavijest iz Cryosa da je dijete mog donoroa oboljelo od jedne rijetke genetske bolesti, i da je moj donor vjerojatno nositelj. Morala sam praktički odmah odlučiti idu li mi jajašca na oplodnju ili ih zamrzavamo i bacamo donorski materijal. U tom slučaju bih, naravno o svom trošku, morala naručivati materijal novog donora uza sav onaj postupak koji traje. Budući da niti jedan donor nije testiran na tu bolest, a ja više nemam ni novaca, ni vremena, a ni živaca, rekla sam da oplođuju. 
Sad sam, uz čekanje i praćenje bete, tražila i genetičara s kojim bih se savjetovala malo o svemu tome (nisam još). A ako zatrudnim, i ja ću se testirati, jer ako sam i ja nositelj, postoji rizik(mali ali je tu)da dijete dobije teži oblik bolesti. Radi se o ichtiozi. Znam da postoji gro recesivnih gena koji nas mogu iznenaditi, ali kad znaš da ti je donor nositelj, nije ti baš svejedno. 
I eto, koliko god izabareš savršenog donora s najviše testova na genetske bolesti, iznenađenje uvijek čeka iza ugla.

----------


## LaraLana

Alisa jojjj još i to. Hvala ti što si nesebično svoju priču podijelila ovdje s nama. Zaslužila si ako ti već nisu mogli osigurati o svom trošku novog donora da i ne plaćaš čuvanje istog a isto tako i embrije, pa bar nešto jer velike su to cifre da padneš u nesvijest.
Nadam se da embrije koje čuvaju nisu nositelji bolesti jer kao što kažeš nije ti svejedno  :Heart:

----------


## LaraLana

> Ja sam radila Panoramu ali čekam još rezultate.


Afrodita jel stigao nalaz Panorame?

----------


## Afrodita06

> Afrodita jel stigao nalaz Panorame?


Još uvijek ne! Nadala sam se da će doći prije Božića i da će biti uredan pa da mi malo lakše bude za blagdane. Sad sam samo pod užasnim stresom i jedva čekam da sve prođe.
Radila sam mini anomaly scan na kojem je sve bilo ok ali znaš kako to bude, na kraju ti uvijek kažu da je ništa test najtočniji. I sad sam na iglama dok ne dođe.

----------


## LaraLana

> Još uvijek ne! Nadala sam se da će doći prije Božića i da će biti uredan pa da mi malo lakše bude za blagdane. Sad sam samo pod užasnim stresom i jedva čekam da sve prođe.
> Radila sam mini anomaly scan na kojem je sve bilo ok ali znaš kako to bude, na kraju ti uvijek kažu da je ništa test najtočniji. I sad sam na iglama dok ne dođe.


Jao nemoj mi ništa pričati kad se samo sjetim čekanja nalaza......9 dana sam čekala i mislim da sam rogove dobila. To je u prvoj trudnoći bilo, Prena test a u drugoj Nifty test za 6 dana.
Nemam pojma od čega to čekanje ovisi iako svi kažu šaljemo odmah danas....aha.

Na mini anomaly sam išla kod dr. Kosa al nažalost više ne radi.

Ajde baš javi koliko si dana čekala kad dobiješ i naravno rezultat nalaza :Smile:

----------


## Mia1122

Žene kakva su vasa iskustva sa terapijama? Dobila sam estrofem, utrogestan, Prolutex I enoxiparin, pa me malo zanimaju iskustva.

----------


## DalmaIB

Alisa kakvo je stanje s betom?
Ne mogu ni zamislit kako ti je bilo primit takvu vijest i na licu mjesta odlučit što dalje. 

Ja ćilam, dangubim i čekam. Osjećam pritisak nisko, slično kao kad mjehur prehladiš... Tako mi je bilo i zadnji put pa sam odlučila odagnat misli o vanmaterničnoj i virovat da je simptom uredne trudnoće  :Smile: 

Mia ne znam šta je enoxiparin, a koliko sam skontala Prolutex dobiju svi koji su na donaciji jajnih (ne sjećam se kojui e slučaj kod tebe). Utrogestan i estrofen su standard. Ja uz njih još imam aspirin i decortin. I ovaj mi je put dao i fraxiparin zbog dosadašnjih neuspjeha  za bolju prokrvljenost maternice. 
I za nefalit je u deficitu, srića da sam tamo uzela kutiju i sad sam našla jednu kutiju u Filipovićevoj  :facepalm:

----------


## Alisa81

Bok cure! 
Ah, niš novo s betom, još raste. Sad sam u 7. tt, beta 1300. Nadam se da će sutra nešto biti vidljivo i na UZV. Prosto mi je nevjerojatno da sam već 2 tjedna bez terapije, embrij očito ne valja ili bog zna di je, a još se drži. Od krvarenja ni traga.

Vezano uz moju priču s donorom i generskom bolešću - mislim da bi tu Cryos trebao biti odgovoran i napraviti zamjenu donora ili što već. Šljiviš ti to što je jako mali rizik. 

Dalma, neće biti isto, bit će uspjeh ovaj put!!

Afrodita, madam se skorom dolasku rezultata. Ova čekanja stvarno deru živce.

Mia, tako sam i ja dobila makon FET-a. Sada isto to, decorti , a umjesto fraxiparina samo aspirin.

----------


## Alisa81

LaraLana, ti si bila na pregledu kod dr.Kosa koji je bio u poliklinici Ginekos, sada Gineko? Čula sam da je bio vrhunski za UZV, nažalost je preminuo.

----------


## DalmaIB

Vidit će ti se sutra, meni se vidilo na 1300. Pošto nema nikakvih krvarenja ja se i dalje nadam da će kod tebe biti drugačiji ishod i ipak te ugodno iznenaditi i embrij biti tamo gdje treba  :Smile: 
Mislim na tebe i držim  :fige:  da nam se javiš sa dobrim vjestima.
Što se tiče Cryosa u potpunosti se slažem. Bar da ponude promjenu uz neki popust, nešto, a ne ništa.

----------


## LaraLana

> LaraLana, ti si bila na pregledu kod dr.Kosa koji je bio u poliklinici Ginekos, sada Gineko? Čula sam da je bio vrhunski za UZV, nažalost je preminuo.


Alisa da, kod tog dr. Kosa sam išla. Nisam znala da je preminuo. U obje trudnoće sam bila kod njega i zaista je bio vrhunski stručnjak. 
Ostala sam zatečena sad iako sam znala da je bolestan i da je se povukao  :Sad: 

A sad još vezano za Cryos ja bi čak na tvom mjestu pisala osobno Cryosu da s obzirom na situaciju poklone jednu cijevčicu novog donora.
A mogao bi i Boban kao biolog i s obzirom na dugogodišnju suradnju razgovarati s njima u vezi novog donora. Ništa te ne košta a bar si pokušala.

Jesi možda gledala dal sad uz donorovo ime to stoji u opisu, mislim trebali bi napisati ili su ga skroz maknuli?

----------


## Alisa81

Nisam pogledala jel donor još stoji u katalogu (kako smiješno zvuči ova riječ u ovom kontekstu), ali vidiš, baš budem. Ma stvar je u tome što trenutno taj donor još nije testiran je li nositelj tog gena, samo se zna da je kod djeteta nađena dupla kopija, što ti govori da je. Tako da službeno se ne zna. I napisali su u nalazu da je vjerojatnodt jako mala, kako i je s takvim genima. Čak da je jako mala vjerojatnost i da će braća istog donora pobrati taj gen. Sve je to jaako mala vjerojatnost, ali meni slike ne izlaze iz glave. 

Kad gledam, niti novi donor nije sigurnost da nije nositelj, nitko se ne testira na taj gen. To je kožna bolest i znađ da postoji puno groznijih stvari. Previše je svega što se može prenijeti i lakše je kad niti ne znaš.

----------


## Alisa81

Dalma, da je sve u redu uz ovu betu, bila bih medicinsko čudo. Ne mogu da me nada ipak još me drži, kao što me drži prije svake bete...a onda baaaam...

----------


## DalmaIB

Ma razumin. Ja sam isto već bila složila sama sa sobom da je vjerojatno vanmaternična prije nego mi je potvrđena. Ne želim ti stvarat lažnu nadu. Bolje da si spremna na loš ishod.
Al dok je moja beta bila pod upitnikom LaraLana mi je govorila kako je nekome (ne pamtim) beta bila luda pa na kraju sve uredu. Ako se sićam u pitanju bio neki hematom koji je blokira lučenje bete u krvotok. Tako da ništa nije nemoguće dok se ne zna sigurno. U svakom slučaju nadam se da će se ubrzo sve srediti.
Drži se

----------


## Alisa81

Hvala Dalma. Evo, ipak nije vanmaterična. Vidljiv mali prazan gestacijski mjehur na pravom mjestu. Bit će vjerojatno sljedeći tjedan prekid trudnoće metatrexatom...ili kako se već zove.  
Baš mi je laknulo.

----------


## DalmaIB

Aj hvala Bogu da bar oko vanmaternične ne trebaš brinuti. 
A jesu li ti reki ako ideš na prekid trudnoće sa methotrexatom da ne možeš u postupak 6 mjeseci? Toliko treba da se organizam u potpunosti očisti od njega. Zato sam ja odmah rekla da ne bi njega i dr.je poslušao moje razloge i više ga nije ni spominjao kao opciju. On je zapravo neki kao kemoterapijski lijek.
Pitaj ih za to prije nego pristaneš, ako ti igra ulogu tih 6 mjeseci.

----------


## LaraLana

> Hvala Dalma. Evo, ipak nije vanmaterična. Vidljiv mali prazan gestacijski mjehur na pravom mjestu. Bit će vjerojatno sljedeći tjedan prekid trudnoće metatrexatom...ili kako se već zove.  
> Baš mi je laknulo.


Alisa ajde to je svakako bolja opcija već vanmaterična!

Istina to što govoriš da niti novi donor nije siguran ali sam sigurna da niti jedna žena svjesno ne bi odabrala donora koji je ako je nositelj baš tog donora.
Ipak nije to CMV virus koji si npr.prebolio i stekao imunitet. 
Jasno je da ih ne mogu na sve moguće testirati da bi se bolesti isključile jer isto tako niti muž i žena, partneri ili što već se ne testiraju na bolesti prije već će dobiti dijete, mislim to bi bilo suludo a isto tako neznaju npr.dal je netko nositelj. 

Ja bi se svakako malo konzultirala s Bobanom pa da čuješ što će on reći.

----------


## LaraLana

> Ma razumin. Ja sam isto već bila složila sama sa sobom da je vjerojatno vanmaternična prije nego mi je potvrđena. Ne želim ti stvarat lažnu nadu. Bolje da si spremna na loš ishod.
> Al dok je moja beta bila pod upitnikom LaraLana mi je govorila kako je nekome (ne pamtim) beta bila luda pa na kraju sve uredu. Ako se sićam u pitanju bio neki hematom koji je blokira lučenje bete u krvotok. Tako da ništa nije nemoguće dok se ne zna sigurno. U svakom slučaju nadam se da će se ubrzo sve srediti.
> Drži se


Probati ću naći opet tu betu pa stavim link. Istina, hematom je blokirao lučenje bete.

Dalma kako si ti? Čekaš betu ili radiš test prije?

Ajmo cure za kraj godine jel ima možda novih trudnica a da niste prijavili.......javite se jer se svi tu veselimo svakoj novoj trudnoći  :Heart:

----------


## LaraLana

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/54020-j...ransfera/page3

Evo stavljam opet. 
Pogledajte betu od Inesz!

----------


## Afrodita06

Jedino što ja mogu prijaviti je treći nalaz Panorame koji kaže bez rezultata

----------


## LaraLana

> Jedino što ja mogu prijaviti je treći nalaz Panorame koji kaže bez rezultata


A svašta!
Jesi išla na miny anomaly i koliko si sad tt?

----------


## Afrodita06

Radila sam mini anomaly, i prema riječima dr sve je bilo uredu. Sad sam 14+5. 
Sad mi kao slijedeći korak preporučuju amniocintezu.

----------


## LaraLana

> Radila sam mini anomaly, i prema riječima dr sve je bilo uredu. Sad sam 14+5. 
> Sad mi kao slijedeći korak preporučuju amniocintezu.


Ako nisi bila u Gineko odi tamo kod Prim. Hafner ili Dr. Ujević koji su također odlični stručnjaci pa čuj što oni predlažu.

----------


## Afrodita06

Ti ženo čitaš misli.
Dogovorila sam već uzv slijedeći tjedan kod Hafnera.
Nego zna li netko da je bilo takvih slučajeva da su prenatalni testovi pokazali nekakve anomalije kada je donacija bila u pitanju? Ne nužno ovako bez rezultata već općenito da je nešto bilo loše?

----------


## Afrodita06

> Ako nisi bila u Gineko odi tamo kod Prim. Hafner ili Dr. Ujević koji su također odlični stručnjaci pa čuj što oni predlažu.


Poslala sam mail u Gineko jer Hafner više nije radio pa me sestra zamolila da mailom napišem pa će ga ona kontaktirati. Povratno me zvala da je rekao da je to njemu za amniocintezu zbog toga bez rezultata i da dođem slijedeći tjedan

----------


## Alisa81

Ne razumijem taj rezultat Panorame - bez rezultata. Pa neki retultat valjda mora postojati. I što to znači 3. nalaz? To dolazi u dijelovima ili si 3 puta radila ili što? Mojoj kolegici su javili da nema rezultata jer nije bio dovoljan uzorak i mislili se time izvući. Bilo je potrebno dosta dopisivanja da joj ponove test o njihovom trošku. 

Ja sam jučer bila u Gineko centru kod doktorice Glad. Danas sam trebala kod nje u bolnicu sv.duh na dogovor oko svega, ali sam noćas dobila gripu. Ne znam još ništa o tim tabletama, ali nisam znala da i nakon njih 6 mjeseci ne smiješ u postupak. Baš jako jako razočaravajuće. Isto je i s kiretažom, ne? Planirala sam na transfer što prije..proljeće...ovo me sad baš zbediralo. 

A za donora je istina što kažeš, LaraLana. Ma ne znam više što da mislim. Porazgovarat ću s njime kad dođem dole opet.

----------


## DalmaIB

Alisa, ja bi pisala dr L i pitala koliko trebaš pauzirati iza kiretaže, a koliko iza methotrexata. Meni je on za methotrexat rekao da možemo tek za pola godine. Za laparaskopiju mi je rekao 2 miseca iako kod nas kažu 3,4 . Za kiretažu ti ne znam ništa.

Meni isto ništa nije jasno s tom Panoramom  :neznam: .
Ja znam da su dvije cure radile Nifty i dobile su rezultate nakon nekog vrimena, nikad čula da bude bez rezultata.

LaraLana ja sam dobro. Od kad sam zadnji put pisala ništa se nije promjenilo. Ja sam čak dosta smirena. 
Mene nervoza uvati kad mi izvade krv. Neću raditi test. U ponediljak ću ić vadit betu, 12dnt, 15d nakon punkcije. Čak mi je i dr L rekao za 12,13 dana jer je biće čovik skontao da ja ne čekam dva tjedna ahahhaha. Al ako bude pozitivna ponovit ću u sridu pa mu se tada javiti.

----------


## Afrodita06

Bez rezultata je zbog niske fetalne frakcije. Moja je prvi put bila niža od njihovog minimuma. Pa sam slijedeći put vadila krv pa je sad više od minimuma ali navodno kad ju počnu analizirati ne mogu iz nje izvući sve dijelove bebinih DNA za analizu. Pa sam treći put vadila krv i opet ista situacija, frakcija identična kao i drugi put. 
Od Panorame sam danas dobila objašnjenje da tako može biti zato što imam višak kilograma. I rekli su mi da mogu ponavljati ponovno, o njihovom trošku naravno. Međutim po meni nema smisla nešto ponavljati sto puta. U takvim situacijama svi drugi doktori koliko sam shvatila predlažu amniocintezu. 
Još gore mi je jer su kod mene blizanci i to izgleda jednojajčani. Na svakom uzv do sada je sve bilo ok, znam da to nije garancija ali opet. Jednako dugački, jednako teški, ma na izgled sve ok (po riječima dr) . Samo ta Panorama ne štima.

----------


## mala85

Afrodita06 strasno stvarno, ja bi vec prolupala. 
Ja sam bas danas isla raditi Veritas test rekli su mi nalaz za tjedan dana, nadam se da necu proci kao i ti. DalmIB držim fige na pozitivnoj beti.

----------


## Afrodita06

Ja sam odlučila da su moji dečki dobro i dok se ne dokaže drugačije držim se toga. Ali da je stresno je i to jakoooo.

----------


## mala85

Afrodita06 sta su ti vec rekli da su decki?

----------


## Afrodita06

Pa jedan je raširio noge na izvolte na zadnjem uzv i dečko je a pošto su jednojajčani onda je i drugi dečko.

----------


## mala85

Afrodita06 jao super, samo neka su živi i zdravi.. znači jedna ti se primila kad su jednojajcani, super bas mi je drago..

----------


## Alisa81

Dr. P mi ke sad rekao da nikako me uzimam taj metotraksat, da je najbolja ili abortivna pilula (ako je kod nas registrirana, ne vidim da ju spominju), ili vakum aspiracija. Postupak od par minuta. Odem u istraživanje, nova nada je tu!!
Afrodita, dvojčeki, ajme ❤️❤️. Znači niska fetalna frakcija. Oprosti ako je preintimno pitanje, ali o koliko okvirno kilograma viška se radi? I ja sam dosta velika, pa mi je sad i to novost.
Pa ako je na njihov trošak, zašto ne ponoviti? Fetalna frakcija samo raste s vremenom, kaj ne? 
Dalma, bit će velika beta!!! Držim fige!

----------


## LaraLana

Afrodita baš mi je žao da je tako ispala na kraju i da se sada brineš. Nisam iskreno čula da je nekome baš tako bilo i da bi trebao Amnio. 
Jedino znam za slučajeve da od prve nije uspjelo nedovoljno uzorka pa kod drugog pokušaja bude normalan rezultat.
Istina fetalna frakcija je bitna i što je veća rezultat je pouzdaniji tako da ne treba odmah letiti u 10 tt i ići raditi test što ti i nisi bila kod ponovljanja jer si sad u 15 tt.
Mislim da je sve dobro ako je frakcija preko 4 posto, ako me sjećanje dobro služi.
Ja sam u obje trudnoće radila s punih 12 tt i bilo je preko 11 posto.
S tim da sam kod dr. Kosa išla na mini anomaly i njego oko što je vidjelo to je bilo to.

Alisa mislim da kod Podobnika ima vakum aspiracija da su cure pisale. 

Što se tiče ovih testova neznam dal ima ikakve veze kad su blizanci u pitanju. 
Jednom mi je forumašica jedna divna objasnila al sam ja zaboravila.

U moje vrijeme 2014 -te Panoramu je samo Harni radila a posto nisam nikad bila kod nje pa nisam ni išla.

Dalma čekamo betu  :Smile:  u pon.

----------


## Afrodita06

Radila sam Panoramu jer sam čitala da je najbolja za blizance. Fetalna frakcija je bila 2,4 pa 3,1 i 3,1. Moja kilaža na 14+6 tt je 106 kg. I nikad i za ništa mi nije pravila probleme (osim naravno Panorame). Danas sam imala poduži razgovor s gđom iz Panorame gdje mi je objasnila da se zbog ovih nalaza ne trebam brinuti. Da moja fetalna frakcija nije uopće loša obzirom na moje kilograme i da bi bilo loše da imam 60 kg i frakciju 1,6%. Rekla mi je da ona raste ali u početku jako sporo te da tek kasnije u trudnoći bude rast od 3% tjedno. Ja ne bi bila ja da nisam ogrenula internet naopačke da dođem do nekih info (znam koliko je to loše). Ono što sam našla je da se žene u Americi (gdje je Panorama i izvorno) jako žale na puno nalaza, bez rezultata, a u pitanju su žene koje su prošle ivf, trudne s blizancima i imaju povećanu težinu. Do sada u trudnoći se nisam ništa udebljala, što sam smatrala pozitivnim, sad mi se čini da ću od ovog svega još i smršaviti.

----------


## Afrodita06

LaraLana minimalan iznos frakcije od 4% je za druge testove da bi uopće mogli napraviti analizu, osim za Panoramu, kod njih je 2,8%

----------


## LaraLana

Afrodita da sad kad si spomenula ovo za blizance i Panoramu mi je nadošlo da sam čula a isto tako i za frakciju. Svejedno hvala na informaciji jer će mnogima dobro doći koji čitaju! 

Ok sad je ta gospođa s tobom razgovarala i to je u redu i čovjeku bude lakše ali bez obzira na sve to što je rekla ti i dalje nemaš rezultate bez obzira na ovih 3,1 i višak kilograma i sve što utječe na to.

Gle i ja bi na tvom mjestu okrenula Internet i to je u redu i po meni je bolje da se skupe informacije i iskustva žena.

Amnio se ono najranije radi od 16 tt trudnoće jel tako? A netko od dr i kasnije preporučuju u 18 tt.
Ja bi vjerojatno na tvom mjestu dok bi čekala Amnio još jednom odradila Panoramu. Em je o njihovom trošku em nikad ne znaš, možda baš ovaj put dobiješ rezultat jer čuda se događaju.

----------


## LaraLana

Alisa kako si ti?
Jesi našla možda da još netko osim Podobnika radi vakum?
Kako mi je ostalo u sjećanju da nakon klasične kiretaže preporučuju 2 do 3 mjeseca pauzu.

----------


## Alisa81

Svima želim sretnu 2023.!!! Ova će godina biti THE godina!  :Smile:   :Smile: 

LaraLana, ok sam. Trenutno pod gripom, ali još "cijela". Podobnik ima vakumsku, ali ipak uz pomoć kirete. Zvala sam ženu i tako mi je rekla. 4800 kn.
Ali sam pročitala da se po zakonu i u bolnicama do 10.tjedna trudnoće koristi vakuum aspiracija. Svugdje različite informacije. Vidjet ću što će mi reći doktorica sljedeći tjedan.

----------


## LaraLana

Dalma s nestrpljenjem čekam betu  :Coffee:

----------


## DalmaIB

Evo me, trebalo mi je malo da se priberem, nije mi bilo do ničeg. Beta 0.7  :Sad: 
Za sad mi se 2023.nimalo ne dopada.
Nadam se da će ostatak bit puno bolji i svima nama donijeti puno veselja i malih smotuljaka.
Sve najbolje vam želim cure  :Kiss:

----------


## mala85

DalmaIB baš mi je žao, nadam se da će ti sljedeći put biti dobitan...

----------


## Alisa81

Ajoj Dalma, baš mi je jako žao. Drži se!

----------


## LaraLana

> Evo me, trebalo mi je malo da se priberem, nije mi bilo do ničeg. Beta 0.7 
> Za sad mi se 2023.nimalo ne dopada.
> Nadam se da će ostatak bit puno bolji i svima nama donijeti puno veselja i malih smotuljaka.
> Sve najbolje vam želim cure


Dalma jako mi je žao, grlim  :Love:

----------


## Afrodita06

> Evo me, trebalo mi je malo da se priberem, nije mi bilo do ničeg. Beta 0.7 
> Za sad mi se 2023.nimalo ne dopada.
> Nadam se da će ostatak bit puno bolji i svima nama donijeti puno veselja i malih smotuljaka.
> Sve najbolje vam želim cure


Žao mi je. Odmori glavu i dušu pa hrabro naprijed dalje.

----------


## Mia1122

> Evo me, trebalo mi je malo da se priberem, nije mi bilo do ničeg. Beta 0.7 
> Za sad mi se 2023.nimalo ne dopada.
> Nadam se da će ostatak bit puno bolji i svima nama donijeti puno veselja i malih smotuljaka.
> Sve najbolje vam želim cure


Bas mi je zao
Doci ce to sve na svoje kad tad

----------


## Alisa81

Evo inf. sa Sv.Duha - medikamentozni pobačaj - danas pilula, druge u četvrtak, kada ostajem u dnevnoj bolnici (navodno na par sati najviše). Tablete ne pokriva zdravstveno ni dopunsko, nadoplata 35 eura (meni sad totalno nevažno, ali eto..).
Nije metotreksat, on se daje samo u slučaju vanmaterične trudnoće. 
Druga opcija je kiretaža vulgaris.
Vakumsku koriste samo ako se žena ne očisti nakon tableta.

----------


## LaraLana

Alisa baš sam ti htjela napisati da npr zašto bi plaćala kod Podobnika ako se vakum radi i u Bolnici ili medikamentozni način a nije potrebno dugo čekanje odnosno pauza.
Kad bi mogla na FET nakon medikamentoznog?

----------


## LaraLana

Dalma ti ono imaš materijala još za 2 pokušaja ili sam nešto falila?

----------


## DalmaIB

Hvala vam cure.
Pauza dva tri ciklusa pa u novu borbu. Nema predaje.
Da LaraLana, imam još za dva pokušaja, sve pamtiš, svaka ti čast.

----------


## Alisa81

LaraLana, kad sam ja zabrijala da je metotreksat jedini medikamentozni prekid, a nije. I ja bih ponovno najbrže moguće, 2 do 3 ciklusa pa FET.

----------


## sushi

Pozdrav drage žene, upravo sam pročitala zadnjih par stranica...
Dalma i Alisa, žao mi je zbog takvih ishoda, držim vam fige za dalje...
Moram reći da me ovo s otkrivenom genetskom bolešću donora baš pogodilo...ali kad razmislim, pa šanse uvijek postoje, i bez donacije su itekako moguće.
U svakom slučaju se pridružujem savjetu da se detaljno ispita Boban na tu temu...

Inače, na mojim prvim konzultacijama u Sistini i odabiru donorice, pitala sam Bobana što bi se dogodilo da se nedajbože dogodi situacija u kojoj bi zbog otkrivene bolesti djeteta trebalo doći do donorice, pitala sam da li anonimnost donorice znači da ni u takvoj radikalnoj situaciji ne bi bilo moguće kontaktirati ju... Boban me gledao u čudu i rekao da ga nikad nitko to nije pitao (u što čisto sumnjam). 

Afrodita, žao mi je zbog ovakvog iskustva s Panoramom. Ja sam radila Nifty za blizance u 12tt...ako se dobro sjećam, panorama prije tih nešto više od godinu dana nije radila test za blizance iz donacije, ne znam zašto, no tako im je pisalo na webu. 
Hoćeš li se odlučiti za amnio? Držim ti fige i vjerujem da je sve dobro ako je anomaly dobar. 
Inače, kromosomske greške, pa posljedično sindromi koji se ispituju testovima su prvenstveno vezani uz više godine žene...odnosno više godine žene nose i osjetno veći rizik. Godine muškarca tu ne utječu puno. Zato je meni rečeno da zbog niskih godina donorice realno ti testovi uopće nisu potrebni...ali sam ipak u dogovoru s mpo-ovcem koji me pratio odlučila da ću napraviti neki od nipt-ova.
Navodno je to sve isto, samo se svi reklamiraju da su baš oni najbolji i najtočniji.
Općenito ti dna testovi iz krvi imaju jako puno lažno pozitivnih (loših) rezultata i često se trudnice zatim šalju na amniocenteze koje u velikoj većini slučajeva pokažu da je sve ok.

Što se viška kg tiče, to realno je rizik za trudnoću i sigurno su ti rekli da češće mjeriš tlak i radiš guk profile, ako nisu - savjetujem ti...ja sam imala velikih problema s tlakom zbog blizanačke trudnoće, zbog toga sam i rano hospitalizirana, a ušla sam u trudnoću s normalnim BMI. Imala sam i posljedice nakon trudnoće i još uvijek sam na bolničkom praćenju mog stanja. To je jako često kod blizanaca, pa pripazi i reagiraj na vrijeme, čuvaj se. Bit će sve ok!

----------


## Afrodita06

Sushi hvala ti na savjetima. Posebno će dobro doći obzirom da moja soc.gin. je vrlo ležerna prema mojoj trudnoći, ništa naročito posebno za pratiti (po njoj). 
Za sada sam bez tegoba što se tiče guk i tlaka ali tek sam 16. tjedan. Vidjeti ćemo što će Hafner reći sutra.
Panorama i dalje kaže da ne može analizirati krv u slučaju donacije ali donacije jajnih stanica a ne spermatozoida.
A ja sam bila na donaciji spermatozoida i imam 36, što nije ni malo godina. Bolje da se izpregledam pa ću barem biti mirnija.

----------


## sushi

> Sushi hvala ti na savjetima. Posebno će dobro doći obzirom da moja soc.gin. je vrlo ležerna prema mojoj trudnoći, ništa naročito posebno za pratiti (po njoj). 
> Za sada sam bez tegoba što se tiče guk i tlaka ali tek sam 16. tjedan. Vidjeti ćemo što će Hafner reći sutra.
> Panorama i dalje kaže da ne može analizirati krv u slučaju donacije ali donacije jajnih stanica a ne spermatozoida.
> A ja sam bila na donaciji spermatozoida i imam 36, što nije ni malo godina. Bolje da se izpregledam pa ću barem biti mirnija.


I dalje mi nije jasno zašto samo Panorama ne radi pretragu ako se radi o donaciji js, svi ostali ju normalno rade.

Što se praćenja trudnoće tiče, ako ti je primarna ginekologica preležerna, uvijek možeš pratiti trudnoću u bolnici, što bih ti i savjetovala. Blizanačke trudnoće se same po sebi (a pogotovo s viškom kg majke) smatraju apriori visokorizičnima i bolničke ambulante ih tako i tretiraju od početka - što ukratko znači da ćeš dobiti iskusnijeg liječnika da te prati, što je super  :Smile: 
Ja sam vodila trudnoću paralelno od 6tt u bolnici (Merkur) i kod mog mpo liječnika.

Da ne odem dalje u offtopic, čuvaj se i sretno! Bit će sve ok  :Smile:

----------


## LaraLana

Sushi lijepo te je vidjeti da nam pišeš   :Heart: 
Nadam se da ste svi skupa dobro  :grouphug:

----------


## LaraLana

Afrodita a dr. Hafner radi i u bolnici i privat.
A dr. Pavlović im se ne tako davno pridružio u Gineko.

----------


## bibinsvijet

Za dr. Pavlovica samo rijeci hvale, to mogu i iz prve ruke rec, i kao covjek i kao dr. 
Meni ga je osobno i sam B. preprucio. 
Dr. Pavlovic radi i privatno i u bolnici.
Moram jos rec da je dr. toliko okupiran da sam i B. zahvalna na preporuci, pa sam brzo dosla na red i sad uskoro mogu u postupak.

----------


## Afrodita06

Završen uzv kod dr Hafnera.
Manje više potvrdio je sve ustanovljeno na mini anomaly scan, ništa što je trenutno vidljivo na uzv ne upozorava da nešto nije uredu. Predlaže amniocintezu kako bi se isključile sve moguće nepravilnosti pa da smo po tome pitanju mirni.

----------


## mala85

Ja sam danas dobila nalaz ali nama ništa nije jasno,... ne razumijemo dali je uredan ili nije tako da moram cekati ponedjeljak da mi ga dokt iscita.

----------


## Afrodita06

> Ja sam danas dobila nalaz ali nama ništa nije jasno,... ne razumijemo dali je uredan ili nije tako da moram cekati ponedjeljak da mi ga dokt iscita.


Pa jel ti negdje stoji tablica u kojoj je navedeno low risk ili nizak rizik?

----------


## LaraLana

Mala točno to što Afrodita piše. Mislim kako ti mogu samo tako poslati nalaz? Mene je uvijek dr zvao i onda kad smo se vidjeli mi dao nalaz u ruke.

----------


## LaraLana

> Završen uzv kod dr Hafnera.
> Manje više potvrdio je sve ustanovljeno na mini anomaly scan, ništa što je trenutno vidljivo na uzv ne upozorava da nešto nije uredu. Predlaže amniocintezu kako bi se isključile sve moguće nepravilnosti pa da smo po tome pitanju mirni.


Afrodita vjerojatno je onda i sve u redu, zapravo i bit će sve u redu. Jel dr. Hafner osobno radi amnio ili? U kojem tt ti je predložio da se radi?

----------


## Afrodita06

> Afrodita vjerojatno je onda i sve u redu, zapravo i bit će sve u redu. Jel dr. Hafner osobno radi amnio ili? U kojem tt ti je predložio da se radi?


Radi on amnio. Predlaže sa punih 16. tjedana, u principu već za desetak dana

----------


## LaraLana

> Radi on amnio. Predlaže sa punih 16. tjedana, u principu već za desetak dana


Pa da, tad češ ti već biti 17 t plus koji dan. Da to je to ako se ne varam da čekaju ipak taj 18 tt. 
Mojoj radnoj kolegici je radio dr. Kos i tako mi je ostalo nekako u sjećanju za taj 18 tt.

----------


## LaraLana

*mala85* nadam se da si se čula s dr i da je sve ok.?

----------


## mala85

Je, je test je uredan..

----------


## ERA

Drage cure, znam da je ovo "kriva" tema, ali je tu najviše vas koje ste mi pomagale u teškom periodu i svojim me savjetima dizale, pa sam zato vam ovdje htjela reći da imamo bebuuu♥️, posvojili smo djevojčicu i osjećamo da smo sada potpuni.  Ona je andeo, andeo, obozavamo ju, ima svu paznju svijeta, ljubav i truditi ćemo se dati sve od sebe da izraste u sretnu i zadovoljnu osobu.
Eto, samo toliko od mene, neki koji se sjećaju da znaju kako je naša priča završila.
Sretno svima i zelim vam da svi što prije imate svoja mala čuda u rukama✨

----------


## LaraLana

Jojjj ERA kakva divna vijest, baš si me obradovala jer znam da ćete biti divni roditelji. Sretno i svu sreću svijeta vam želim s vašom djevojčicom, djeca su čudo koliko nas mogu usrećiti  :Heart: 

P.S. da, i baš mi je drago da si nam javila  :grouphug:

----------


## branca_i

ERA draga, cestitke!!!! Preeeedivna vijest!!!  :Heart:  :Heart: 
Ostala si mi u lijepom sjecanju i tako mi je drago da ste docekali svoju malu srecicu! Uživajte!  :Zaljubljen:  :Kiss:

----------


## Afrodita06

Era čestitamo od ❤️
Važno je da ste našli način da ispunite život onako kako vama paše. Uživajte!

----------


## ERA

Bas sam vam htjela javiti jer mi je ovaj forum i vi bio jedini, jedini izlaz i glavni izvor informacija. Bez ovog foruma, i vas hrabrih pojedinaca koje ste nam dale sve informacije  bi se teško išta dogodilo na našem putu, od samog pokušaja potpomognute pa do naše curice . Zahvalna sam vam jako na svoj podršci koju ste mi dali kad god sam pitala i glupa pitanja
. 
Branca draga, plakala sam kad sam vidjela da se dogodio missed ab, onda sam plakala od sreće kad si javila za već podmaklu trudnoću. Zaslužila si sve lijepo što ti se događa♥️.  Neću vam više začatavati temu, mozda se nekad sretnemo na drugim podforumima..

----------


## branca_i

Era ❤❤❤❤

----------


## bibinsvijet

Da li ide koja od vas dole , ja sam iduci tjedan dole, pa ako koja želi nek se javi ,bar kavicu da popijemo  :Smile:

----------

